# [Covid-19] Le Coronavirus  ?



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Le Coronarivus arrive en France ,

Avez vous peur de ce virus et de ce que nous informent les médias ?









						Rhône. Suspicion de coronavirus à Lyon: les résultats des tests sont négatifs
					

Un bus Flixbus a été bloqué par les autorités ce lundi matin, vers 7 heures, en gare de Perrache, pour une suspicion de coronavirus. Tous les passagers ont été confinés durant plusieurs heures avant que l'Agence régionale de santé ne confirme qu'aucun des passagers ne présentait de symptôme et...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2020)

Inutile de dire non, normalement j'adore aller en Italie le week end et depuis ce week end bien je n'y vais plus...


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2020)

Du Coronavirus non, pas plus que de celui de la grippe en tout cas.
Par contre je crains un peu plus le virus de la peur, la bêtise et la xénophobie, et donc j'évite aussi les régions ou il sévit


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2020)

Tu veux insinuer quelque chose? Après un commentaire d'une ligne.
Mais je t'en pris. Ce ne sont pas les pays qui sont touché les premiers, ce sont des villages où les gens tétanisé on peur de sortir et craignent une simple poignée de main de leur propre voisin. Voisin tout aussi italien qu'eux, depuis aussi longtemps qu'eux. Alors parler de xénophobie à ce niveau là...


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu veux insinuer quelque chose?



Je n'insinue pas, je m'insurge (mais pas nécessairement après toi, je ne répondais pas à ton msg) : 








						#JeNeSuisPasUnVirus : les Français d'origine asiatique victimes d'insultes racistes liées au coronavirus
					

Depuis la propagation du coronavirus et l'apparition des premiers cas en France, de nombreux Français d'origine asiatique se disent victimes de remarques racistes sur les réseaux sociaux mais également dans la rue ou dans les transports en commun. Au travers du hashtag #JeNeSuisPasUnVirus, ils...




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2020)

D'accord 
C'est malheureusement la bétise humaine, et ce surtout dans les villes qui sont toujours loin des foyers d'infection.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Février 2020)

C'est bête le ministre vient de dire qu'il n'y avait plus de coronavirus en France…

Vous n'avez pas fini de chier dans le froc avec tous les virus anciens qui se dégagent de la fonte du Permafrost… Mais bon, vous avez votre iPhone annuel à 1600 euros.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2020)

Rien à foutre. Pas plus que de la grippe saisonnière.

Le machin est très contagieux mais sa mortalité reste très faible. Si vous lisez bien, ce sont surtout des vieux qui y passent, ou dans des "pays de merde" comme dit Trump.

Depuis un an, il y a une épidémie d'ébola dans l'Est du Congo (ex-Zaïre). Les médecins de l'OMS se font tirer dessus par les abrutis locaux, sans doute encouragés par des intérêts bien particuliers, du coup ils vont laisser tout ces cons crever dans l'indifférence générale. Mercks a déjà produit un vaccin, alors, au pire...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est bête le ministre vient de dire qu'il n'y avait plus de coronavirus en France…
> 
> Vous n'avez pas fini de chier dans le froc avec tous les virus anciens qui se dégagent de la fonte du Permafrost… Mais bon, vous avez votre iPhone annuel à 1600 euros.



Je ne vois pas le rapport avec un iPhone à xxx€


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Février 2020)

Essayer d’être plus humaniste svp... Nous valons mieux que ca


----------



## litobar71 (25 Février 2020)

cher Jura39, à ta place je changerais dans ton titre _*Coronavirus* en *Coronavirus COVID-19*_ si tu veux être dans l'air du temps , car des Coronavirus il y en a à la pelle...alors que l'autre...de Corrèze


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien à foutre. Pas plus que de la grippe saisonnière.
> 
> Le machin est très contagieux mais sa mortalité reste très faible. Si vous lisez bien, ce sont surtout des vieux qui y passent, ou dans des "pays de merde" comme dit Trump.
> 
> Depuis un an, il y a une épidémie d'ébola dans l'Est du Congo (ex-Zaïre). Les médecins de l'OMS se font tirer dessus par les abrutis locaux, sans doute encouragés par des intérêts bien particuliers, du coup ils vont laisser tout ces cons crever dans l'indifférence générale. Mercks a déjà produit un vaccin, alors, au pire...


En effet , plus de 2 600 morts en Chine quand mème mais l'OMS  a cependant observé un déclin en Chine, pays d’origine de la maladie, depuis début février.
 l’OMS évoquant un risque de « pandémie », sur fond de dégringolade des marchés financiers inquiets pour l’économie mondiale.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2020)

L'OMS devait passer un bon coup de MalwareBytes…


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet , plus de 2 600 morts en Chine quand mème mais l'OMS  a cependant observé un déclin en Chine, pays d’origine de la maladie, depuis début février.
> l’OMS évoquant un risque de « pandémie », sur fond de dégringolade des marchés financiers inquiets pour l’économie mondiale.


C'est rien à l'échelle du pays.

De toute façon, le Corvid-19 fera le tour du monde, comme tous les virus avant lui. Il tuera quelques hôtes, les autres développeront des anti-corps et puis il disparaîtra. Entre temps un vaccin sera sorti et puis fin de l'histoire, on pourra passer au virus suivant.

L'OMS raconte beaucoup de conneries. Dans le genre fabrique de fakenews elle tient le pompon. Ne pas oublier qu'avant d'être des médecins, ce sont des fonctionnaires qui font de la politique. Quant à l'économie mondiale, elle allait déjà pas très bien avant cette histoire. L'exemple type de l'hôte affaibli qui va y passer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2020)

Coronavirus : un banal traitement contre le paludisme pourrait être efficace


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

Coronavirus : les clients d'un hôtel confinés à Beaune, un troisième cas en France


----------



## edenpulse (26 Février 2020)

Sympa la psychose. Perso je m'en fou. Les journaux et divers médias ont trouvé une nouvelle mine d'argent frais à miner pendant quelques jours/semaines, en attendant autre chose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Février 2020)

Zut, gilet jaune et retraite n’était pas top. Les journalistes ont payés les labos pour créer(ou libérer) le coronavirus. 

Quelqu’un a déjà dû la sortir mais bon


----------



## daffyb (26 Février 2020)

Coronavirus COVID-19 fait moins de morts que la route, alors je fais m'attache à faire attention en traversant ou lors de mes sorties 2 roues. Voilà où je mets mes priorités


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Février 2020)

On a tous une vie différente,
Est ce que par contre d'autre personne se posent des question de si c'est une bonne idée de passer à l'hôpital, surtout quand pas d'autres choix. (chemiotherapy etc, ceux qui ont pas le choix.) Y'a t'il des membres inquiets parmi vous?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> On a tous une vie différente,
> Est ce que par contre d'autre personne se posent des question de si c'est une bonne idée de passer à l'hôpital, surtout quand pas d'autres choix. (chemiotherapy etc, ceux qui ont pas le choix.) Y'a t'il des membres inquiets parmi vous?



Si tu n'as pas d'autre choix la question ne se pose pas, hélas.

M'enfin, j'ose croire que le système hospitalier est suffisamment averti à ce jour pour ne pas risquer de mettre des personnes en situation immunodéficitaires en contact avec des personnes exposées au risque.

Cela dit, l'hôpital est l'endroit idéal pour chopper les pires saletés. 

Il ne faut pas céder à la panique devant une médiatisation excessive du moindre incident. Le monde entier va être touché, c'est dans la nature même des virus. Ça me fait rire les politiques qui veulent bloquer les frontières. Le virus se fout des frontières. Il passera quand même, rien qu'avec les personnes asymptomatiques, celles qu'on ne peut détecter. Sous prétexte d'isoler certains cas, les Japonais ont transformé un paquebot entier en bouillon de culture pour le Covid-19, tout ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire. Ensuite ils en ont relâché dans la nature. Mon avis de profane est qu'il est en train de se diffuser en France et que les cas déclarés vont être de plus en plus nombreux dans les semaines à venir.

C'est un virus, donc en l'absence de vaccin, la seule chose qu'on peut faire est soigner les symptômes (fièvres, problèmes respiratoires) et attendre que son organisme reprenne le dessus.

Les personnes fragiles doivent se protéger autant qu'elles le peuvent. Éviter les contacts et les déplacements non urgents. Les autres ne risquent pas grand chose, si ce n'est une très mauvaise grippe. Surtout, je pense qu'il vaut mieux consulter son médecin référent dès qu'on se sent grippé, pas la peine d'aller encombrer les urgences hospitalières, mais ne pas laisser les choses s'aggraver. Il semble y avoir un sorte de seuil de non-retour avec ce virus. Rester chez soi en espérant que ça passe n'est pas la bonne option.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Zut, gilet jaune et retraite n’était pas top. Les journalistes ont payés les labos pour créer(ou libérer) le coronavirus.
> 
> Quelqu’un a déjà dû la sortir mais bon



On avait dit "pas de politique à La Terrasse"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2020)

Ça ne m’inquiète pas du tout.

Pour d’éventuels voyages à l’étranger, j’éviterais la Chine et certains régions italiennes. Mais le reste du monde, ça va.


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Février 2020)

Salut,

je suis globalement d'accord avec @Moonwalker. La grippe saisonnière en France fait plus de morts chaque année que ce qui s'est passée en Chine.

Le truc positif est que j'ai un argument de plus pour convaincre madame d'aller à Berlin plutôt qu'à Rome.

a+


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Sur les 84 000 personnes à avoir été contaminées dans le monde, 36 500 sont déjà guéries, selon un décompte effectué par l’université Johns Hopkins aux Etats-Unis, qui compile des données de l’OMS et des autorités sanitaires de chaque pays.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Carlos Tavares annonce la reprise des usines PSA en Chine


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 36 500 sont déjà guéries


mais il y a des *rechutes*...parmi tes *guéries*...alors ?
chaque jour amène ses nouveautés, la prudence est de mise avec ce SARS-CoV-2...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Le Grand Prix du Qatar annulé


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

Curieux, personne n'a pensé à mettre ce lien... https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mars 2020)

Je n’arrive pas à comprendre mot des explications qui font que les rassemblement de 5000 personnes sont annulé mais pas les matchs de football.

a vrai dire donc la seule explication qui tienne la route est que l’argent générée par le football a d’avantage d’importance que d’entretenir la cohérence de son propre bâchage médiatique


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Je n’arrive pas à comprendre mot des explications qui font que les rassemblement de 5000 personnes sont annulé mais pas les matchs de football.


Ah oui, on interdit les marchés mais pas l'ouverture des grandes surfaces ! Bref, c'est bien la France et ses errements !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, on interdit les marchés mais pas l'ouverture des grandes surfaces ! Bref, c'est bien la France et ses errements !


Tout comme la libre circulation des transporteurs routiers

A croire que c'est plus médiatique


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A croire que c'est plus médiatique


En ce moment avec le Corona virus, c'est en effet problématique. Si la grippe est bien connue et que d'année en année on peut se prémunir en aval, ce n'est pas du tout le cas avec ce nouveau virus pour lequel il n'y a encore aucun remède et le souci majeur, d'ou cette petite psychose, est qu'il est trois fois plus rapide en contagion directe.

Sur le fond, le principe de précaution est de suivre le protocole utilisé pour les infections nosocomiales, se laver les mains très souvent, ne pas se toucher le visage, éviter de serrer les mains _(dur, dur, chez nous pour dire bonjour)_, dans les lieux publics ne pas toucher les poignées de porte, dans les transports en commun ne pas toucher les barres de maintien. Bref, en cas de doute, toujours avoir dans la poche un petit flacon de gel hydroalcoolique.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> les rassemblement de 5000


il est affirmé (par ceux qui savent...) que le risque de contamination est plus faible en milieu ouvert genre stade que dans un espace clos genre salle de spectacle. 

un lien récent sur franceinfo pour les cas de réinfection Covid-19 : peut-on être infecté plusieurs fois par le nouveau coronavirus ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> il est affirmé (par ceux qui savent...) que le risque de contamination est plus faible en milieu ouvert genre stade que dans un espace clos genre salle de spectacle.
> 
> un lien récent sur franceinfo pour les cas de réinfection Covid-19 : peut-on être infecté plusieurs fois par le nouveau coronavirus ?


Etrange ce chiffre de 5000 , en Suisse , c'est différent !!
C'est pas le mème virus ?

Je cite :

Après les mesures annoncées par le Conseil fédéral vendredi interdisant tout rassemblement de plus de* 1000* personnes, certains cantons durcissent leurs directives, à l'instar de celui de Berne.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mars 2020)

C'est que je ne comprend pas parce que je vis en Suisse et parfois aussi je retourne chez mes parents en France (comme ce week end), regarde les infos, et ensuite je retourne en suisse encore plus confus.


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (1 Mars 2020)

Personnelement, ça ne me dérange pas de ne plus faire la biz à cause de la présomption du coronavirus. J'ai toujours sur moi du gel désinfectant. Quand je sers la main à quelqu'un, je me les désinfecte après. C'est un mécanisme normal, pour moi. J'y suis habitué. Les services publiques ne seraient pas en mesure de désinfecter toutes les barres de tram ou de métro ainsi que les boutons d'ascenseur. C'est donc à chacun de prendre son hygiène en main.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

j'ai repris les 5000 de Atlante comme j'aurais repris les 1000 de Jura39, et si je reprends 200 ou 30 de quelqu'un d'autre les avions, trains et autobus vont être "Vide de tout...", et si je prends encore moins les automobiles ne vont plus circuler qu'avec le conducteur et sans aucun passager...bref dans quelques semaines/mois nous en saurons un peu plus, palsambleu !

l'information est au jour le jour, les enfants moins contaminés que les femmes elles-mêmes moins que les hommes etc.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mars 2020)

> j'ai repris les 5000 de Atlante comme j'aurais repris les 1000 de Jura39, et si je reprends 200 ou 30 de quelqu'un d'autre les avions, trains et autobus vont être "Vide de tout...", et si je prends encore moins les automobiles ne vont plus circuler qu'avec le conducteur et sans aucun passager...bref dans quelques semaines/mois nous en saurons un peu plus, palsambleu !
> 
> l'information est au jour le jour, les enfants moins contaminés que les femmes elles-mêmes moins que les hommes etc.


Donc si ce truc devient vraiment létal tu nous dis que la meilleure chose qu'il nous reste à faire c'est de se faire couper les... et devenir un trans? Ohlala l'état de confusion dans lequel je vais être demain...


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (1 Mars 2020)

Par contre, je tremble à chaque éternument autour de moi. Je regrette que ce soit toujours aux personnes saines de se prévenir des contagions en portant un masque.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mars 2020)

Ca c'est tout le problème de l'hygiène et de ceux pour qui ça compte.


----------



## litobar71 (1 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> personnes saines


de toute façon en attendant que tout un chacun se fasse vacciner un jour (ou pas, suivant les évolutions) il va bien falloir supporter bon an mal an les porteurs sains dit asymptomatiques*, et là que faire.. ..à part les précautions et les hygiènes recommandés.

_* comme un fichier attrappé sur Mac plein de vilains virus mais inefficace sur Mac, mais dès qu'envoyé sur Windows...peut devenir ennuyeux, génant. _


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Mars 2020)

J'adore ton parallèle avec les virus windows


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (1 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> de toute façon en attendant que tout un chacun se fasse vacciner un jour (ou pas, suivant les évolutions) il va bien falloir supporter bon an mal an les porteurs sains dit asymptomatiques*, et là que faire.. ..à part les précautions et les hygiènes recommandés.
> 
> _* comme un fichier attrappé sur Mac plein de vilains virus mais inefficace sur Mac, mais dès qu'envoyé sur Windows...peut devenir ennuyeux, génant. _


Si tu éternues une ou deux fois en regardant le soleil, par exemple, c'est bon. Ne portes pas un masque pour autant. Mais si tu as vraiment l'impression d'avoir un "truc", fais attention aux autres. Mets toi en arrêt maladie, portes un masque.
Sur la vaccination, c'est un autre sujet à polémiquer. De trop aseptiser tout, on affaiblirait nos défenses immunitaires.


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (1 Mars 2020)

Les gilets jaunes en Chine ont beaucoup fait parler d'eux dans le monde. Ils étaient aussi virulent que chez nous. Aujourd'hui, en Chine comme en France, tout le monde reste chez soi par peur. Autre chose, l'année du rat... Le rat, la peste... cela ne vous dit rien? (j'ai failli en faire tomber ma magic mouse).
On nous prépare un futur dystopique.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, en France, tout le monde reste chez soi par peur.



Ah, c'est pas vraiment ce que je remarque !!


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (2 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah, c'est pas vraiment ce que je remarque !!


Les français sont intrépides pour aller au supermarché ou dans les galleries de grandes marques.
Mais avez-vous remarqué leur nombre diminuant lors des manifestations ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Les français sont intrépides pour aller au supermarché ou dans les galleries de grandes marques.
> Mais avez-vous remarqué leur nombre diminuant lors des manifestations ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 156467


Disons que réduire le nombre de contacts, histoire de réduire la probabilité d'être infecté, ou d'infecter quelqu’un, ne semble pas totalement idiot…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Les français sont intrépides pour aller au supermarché ou dans les galleries de grandes marques.
> Mais avez-vous remarqué leur nombre diminuant lors des manifestations ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 156467


Je ne vois pas cela dans le Jura


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2020)

Maintenant on connait la couleur du Covid-19


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Mars 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Maintenant on connait la couleur du Covid-19


Impressionnant....


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2020)

C'est malheureux, mais pour avoir une carte de propagation en France, il faut en passer par Wikipedia... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Épidémie_de_maladie_à_coronavirus_de_2020_en_France


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est malheureux, mais pour avoir une carte de propagation en France, il faut en passer par Wikipedia... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Épidémie_de_maladie_à_coronavirus_de_2020_en_France


il fait bon de vivre dans le centre de la France


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

Le niveau de risque lié au coronavirus dans l’Union européenne relevé à « modéré à élevé »


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (2 Mars 2020)

A cause du coronavirus, la direction régionale responsable de mon diplôme, vient de reporter les résultats.
La dernière fois qu'elle a fait ça, c'était à cause d'un risque élevé d'intempérie (qui n'a jamais eu lieu ).


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2020)

Les masques sont testés un par un .... ça prend un certain temps ;-)


avec ça, je vais être employer par les médias les plus alarmistes ^^


----------



## litobar71 (2 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> il fait bon de vivre dans le centre de la France


mais pas que au 02 mars, n'est-ce pas Jura39 .. ..!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> mais pas que au 02 mars, n'est-ce pas Jura39 .. ..!


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2020)

Pt'in t'es bien mieux qu'avant


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 156521


Une suis  d'accord, mais j'ai un doute sur le string de ma copine ....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Pékin accusé d'avoir censuré le virus pendant des semaines sur Internet


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2020)

On ne peut pas dire que le Service Santé Publique France... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ronavirus-sars-cov-2-covid-19-france-et-monde ...soit plus prolixe en informations. Il y a une tuile qui mentionne 12 régions mais sans aucune carte ! Comme d'habitude, on ne doit rien savoir ! 

Par contre ici... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/.../covid-19-situation-epidemiologique-en-france ...il y a un listing par région.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

France 3 à 19h 40 : 
	

		
			
		

		
	













						DIRECT. Coronavirus : l'OMS alerte sur le "rapide épuisement" des stocks d'équipements de protection
					

Une pénurie risquerait de compromettre la riposte à l'épidémie, assure l'Organisation mondiale de la santé (OMS).




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## litobar71 (3 Mars 2020)

j'aime bien la carte qui reprend les couleurs des alertes météo, neutre avec juste les chiffres les enfants peuvent la colorier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2020)

Une sacrée belle pub !!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une sacrée belle pub !!!!!!


Ah! Merci la Belgique.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus. Les ventes de « La Peste » d’Albert Camus en forte hausse depuis le début de l’épidémie


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

La police chinoise utilise des casques high-tech avec des caméras pour mesurer la température corporelle à distance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2020)

Pénurie de papier toilette au Japon : le vrai du faux - Furansu Japon
					

Le papier toilette est en pénurie dans plusieurs supermarchés, au Japon. Une situation qui découle de rumeurs, qui ne sont pas fondées.




					furansujapon.com


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: incertitude autour de la fermeture des écoles et des universités en Italie


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Ça sert à rien


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Australie pappers
> Pas que les japonais !


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Excellent Jurgen


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Croatie: des masques colorés contre la peur du coronavirus


----------



## litobar71 (5 Mars 2020)

si cela continue la France





va ressembler à Madame Pim


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

10 infos rassurantes à propos du coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : un journal australien imprime du papier toilette contre la pénurie


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : un journal australien imprime du papier toilette contre la pénurie


J'espère que je ne vais pas être obligé d'acheter Le Monde.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Apple serait en pénurie d'iPhone de remplacement


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'espère que je ne vais pas être obligé d'acheter Le Monde.



Autant le voler ! 

... sans oublier de te laver soigneusement les mimines après !


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mars 2020)

Les masques improbables


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2020)

Et pendant ce temps la, la grippe saisonnière continue gentiment. En semaine 6 (mi février) on en était à 818 hospitalisations, 408 cas graves et 34 décès avérés. Les contaminés, on ne compte plus (2 à 6 millions chaque année, parait-il).

Source : https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...miologique-grippe-semaine-6.-saison-2019-2020

J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## manu1707 (5 Mars 2020)

Je vous remets le commentaire que j'ai mis dans les commentaires à quelqu'un tout à l'heure pour détendre l'atmosphère :



> je suis doc avec 2 DU en maladies infectieuses et on suit la situation donc t'inquiète pas si je te dis que ce n'est très grave, c'est que ce n'est très grave.
> on est pas sur le SRAS ou le même MERS qui sont nettement plus dangereux.
> on est au même niveau qu'une grippe, mais les médias font des émissions aux allures de veille d'apocalypse. Sauf qu'on en est loin. Désolé, mais en ce qui concerne ce genre d'info, les médias je m'en méfie.
> Alors oui ça se propage, oui ça tue, comme toutes les maladies (malheureusement), maintenant à part se laver les mains et éviter certaines zones, il n'y a pas de quoi s'énerver !
> ...



Si ça peut vous servir 

@ romuald : c'était le début de la phase épidémique il me semble 



Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: Pékin accusé d'avoir censuré le virus pendant des semaines sur Internet



Aucune preuve et surtout ils n'ont aucun intérêt pour ça, ils ont déjà été épinglé à l'époque et ils ont eu de gros ennuis


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mars 2020)

Le syndrome de FOMO


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2020)

En fait, on sait très peu de choses sur le machin. Je veux dire de choses pratiques du genre "comment se manifeste-t-il ?".

J'ai entendu l'autre soir que c'est toux et forte fièvre sans écoulement nasal – ni diarrhée, donc vous pouvez freiner sur le PQ.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, on sait très peu de choses sur le machin. Je veux dire de choses pratiques du genre "comment se manifeste-t-il ?".
> 
> J'ai entendu l'autre soir que c'est toux et forte fièvre sans écoulement nasal – ni diarrhée, donc vous pouvez freiner sur le PQ.


Ca fait chier de lire ça  !!


----------



## manu1707 (5 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, on sait très peu de choses sur le machin. Je veux dire de choses pratiques du genre "comment se manifeste-t-il ?".
> 
> J'ai entendu l'autre soir que c'est toux et forte fièvre sans écoulement nasal – ni diarrhée, donc vous pouvez freiner sur le PQ.


C’est surtout une toux fébrile avec essoufflement. Après ça peut être l’équivalent d’un gros rhume aussi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: les dollars venus d'Asie mis en quarantaine aux États-Unis avant leur remise en circulation


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2020)

Après la bière : La vodka ne sauve pas du coronavirus prévient un fabricant


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Après la bière : La vodka ne sauve pas du coronavirus prévient un fabricant


Coronavirus ou actualités amusantes ?


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2020)

QCM (Question à Choix Multiples) du jour :

cette image (légèrement datée il est vrai) représente-t-elle...






1)  un instant 'T' d'une épidémie de pneumonie virale COVID-19 ?  □
2)  les traces d’infection du SRAS-CoV-2 ?  □


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (7 Mars 2020)

1


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Les pays touchés


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2020)

La poisse


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2020)

Doit on en rire ou pleurer


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres


----------



## litobar71 (7 Mars 2020)

Jura39, ton département résista vaillamment mais comme d'autres succomba.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres



Le Corona Virus est préoccupant... 
Mais je crains fort que la bêtise humaine le soit souvent davantage encore...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : le prix des cercueils bientôt encadré ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Et si la soluce provenait de « Foldit », un jeu vidéo?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : si Macron tombait malade...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2020)

Auto/Moto - Le Grand Prix de Bahreïn se déroulera à huis-clos


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2020)

par chez moi...

_" Samedi, « dans le cadre des mesures prises pour permettre l’accueil des patients suspectés ou avérés porteurs du Covid 19 », la direction du centre hospitalier de Mâcon a décidé de suspendre provisoirement les visites à l’hôpital. « Cette décision concerne l’ensemble des services », annonce la direction, qui invite les familles à utiliser le téléphone pour prendre des nouvelles de leurs proches."_


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

Suis je la seule personne du forum qui avait déjà des stocks de masque FFP2 des années avant que la crise arrive?
(je devais en porter il y 4-5 ans pour me protéger, raison médicale)
Je vois que dans certains pays ils font une obsession de ces masques. (je lis toujours un peu les infos de chaque continent)
Je vous demande parce que je sais pas comment gérer cela du coup. Avec les pénuries que j'entend en France. Mais je vis en Suisse.
Bon c'est bien du coup je peux en donner aux personnes âgés et fragiles autour de moi.


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> je peux en donner aux personnes âgés et fragiles autour de moi


de plus tu peux leur expliquer le *strict* mode d'emploi qui est très très important à respecter.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

En fait le plus dur est de leur donner sans entrer en contact. Et les convaincre qu'ils doivent les mettre.
Mais pour le strict emploie, donc de qu'on sait les masques chirurgicaux sont tout aussi efficaces que les FFP2 (hors intervention à l'hôpital), du coup y'a pas grand chose à expliquer. L'important c'est qu'ils aient une barrière devant la bouche et le nez.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Suis je la seule personne du forum qui avait déjà des stocks de masque FFP2 des années avant que la crise arrive?
> (je devais en porter il y 4-5 ans pour me protéger, raison médicale)
> Je vois que dans certains pays ils font une obsession de ces masques. (je lis toujours un peu les infos de chaque continent)
> Je vous demande parce que je sais pas comment gérer cela du coup. Avec les pénuries que j'entend en France. Mais je vis en Suisse.
> Bon c'est bien du coup je peux en donner aux personnes âgés et fragiles autour de moi.


Bonsoir,

Vérifiez la date de fabrication car le délai de péremption des masques FFP2 est de 4 à 5 ans à compter de la date de fabrication
Si vos masques ont plus de 5 ans , c'est hélas a mettre a la poubelle car plus efficaces 

En esperant que vous les avez bien stockés car Il est préconisé de conserver les masques FFP2 entre 10 et 25 °C, à l'abri de la lumière et de l'humidité .


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

Hehe j'en ai encore des qui datent de 2-3 ans, et effectivement après 5 ans il y a un risque ca ne filtre plus l'air pendant 4h. Mais l'important c'est qu'ils font barrières, donc non pas de poubelles si le coronavirus se transmet vraiment comme on le dit.


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> du coup y'a pas grand chose à expliquer


naïvement je croyais qui fallait savoir le mettre, le porter et le retirer pour se protéger et protéger autour de soi.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> naïvement je croyais qui fallait savoir le mettre, le porter et le retirer pour se protéger et protéger autour de soi.



Voici une petite explication sur le port d'un masque 


			https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/empoi_des_masques.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

Oui il faut le porter pour qu'il marche, et ça va vraiment de soit que quelqu'un qui a eu besoin de ces masques connait déjà comment les utiliser et du coup explique sinon effectivement ça ne servirait pas à grand chose..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Je vois que dans certains pays ils font une obsession de ces masques. (je lis toujours un peu les infos de chaque continent)



Pour certains c’est une pratique courante même sans virus.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

Oui effectivement et je dirais que dans ces pays, eux auraient besoin d'explication sur comment les porter et quand les changer. (je ne parle pas du coronavirus)
Sinon ça ne sert à rien


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

C'est dingue comme les informations sont différentes selon les pays.
Pensez vous que les français et les suisses, ou tous les européens vont eux aussi finir en quarantaine comme en Italie? (25% de la population )


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Pensez vous que les français et les suisses, ou tous les européens vont eux aussi finir en quarantaine comme en Italie? (25% de la population )


Non, notre gouvernement aurait trop peur que la France soit paralysée. Mais maintenant, le nombre de cas continue d'augmenter...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mars 2020)

Bien leur mesures sur les enfants, c'est deja hyper-paralysant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: la France interdit les rassemblements de 1000 personnes pour freiner la propagation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2020)

Vive le métro et le RER à Paris


----------



## litobar71 (8 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vive le métro et le RER à Paris


rien ne vaut un bon vieil autobus des familles !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Mars 2020)

De mon experience du H1N1 en Angleterre. Sur les campus nous l'avons tous attrapé. Je pense que le gouvernement britannique a estimé que la peur était bien pire que la grippe. Aujourd'hui les mass media n'aide pas.
Mais je réalise que cette politique anglo-saxon a du causer bien des morts chez nos ainés.
Je suis quand meme heureux du civisme dont les francophone (hors de France et de Paris) font preuve. Quand on compare la situation avec l'Australie et tout les mensonges de trump pour sa réélection.
"Tout le monde peut être testé pour le coronavirus aux Etats Unis. Le test est magnifique" dixit Trump == et vient ensuite la facture de 4000 Dollars non remboursée. Cela me dégoute et je vois de plus en plus Trump comme un Néo-naziste complètement ignare.  parce que vous avez cru que le gouvernement était responsable. En tant qu'humanisme, je commence à voir le monde anglo-saxon come la pire pandémie de l'histoire.. Ils n'ont aucun srucpule avec l'humanité. L'ignorance domine.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> De mon experience du H1N1 en Angleterre. Sur les campus nous l'avons tous attrapé. Je pense que le gouvernement britannique a estimé que la peur était bien pire que la grippe. Aujourd'hui les mass media n'aide pas.
> Mais je réalise que cette politique anglo-saxon a du causer bien des morts chez nos ainés.
> Je suis quand meme heureux du civisme dont les francophone (hors de France et de Paris) font preuve. Quand on compare la situation avec l'Australie et tout les mensonges de trump pour sa réélection.
> "Tout le monde peut être testé pour le coronavirus aux Etats Unis. Le test est magnifique" dixit Trump == et vient ensuite la facture de 4000 Dollars non remboursée. Cela me dégoute et je vois de plus en plus Trump comme un Néo-naziste complètement ignare.  parce que vous avez cru que le gouvernement était responsable. En tant qu'humanisme, je commence à voir le monde anglo-saxon come la pire pandémie de l'histoire.. Ils n'ont aucun srucpule avec l'humanité. L'ignorance domine.



Je suis en total désaccord avec toi concernant le monde anglophone. "Anglo-saxon", si tu y tiens. Mais contre-argumenter prendrait ici bien trop de temps, et après tout tu penses ce que tu veux de ces pays.
Ceci dit, je suis très loin de défendre Trump, qui incarne une image de son pays effectivement caricaturale, hélas...

Et pour en revenir au Coronavirus, ils est vrai, en effet, que la gestion de cette crise varie beaucoup d'un pays à l'autre. 
En raison du niveau de propagation du virus dans chaque zone géographique, mais aussi en raison de spécificités propres à chaque pays.
Chaque pays réagit - plus ou moins bien - en fonction de sa culture, mais aussi de ses structures économiques et sociales, et peut-être surtout en raison de la structure de son système de santé. 
Les trois pays que tu cites possèdent des systèmes de santé très performants. États-Unis, Royaume-Uni, et France.

Après, il est délicat de dire quel pays réagit le mieux, et quel pays réagit le plus mal... Il faudra sans doute attendre la fin de la crise pour dresser un bilan des mesures les plus efficaces, et des meilleures prises en charge des patients. 
Pour l'instant, et sans doute pour l'avenir, mieux vaut essayer de s'inspirer les uns des autres pour que chacun puisse enrichir et améliorer son propre dispositif. 
Les mesures chinoises, spectaculaires, ultra contraignantes, finissent par donner des résultats. Le "pic" de l'épidémie semble passé, mais l'épidémie pourrait revenir... Et les Chinois le savent. 
Les mesures italiennes semblent adaptées à leur lourd bilan humain, mais la discipline face aux restrictions des libertés individuelles fonctionne moins bien en Italie qu'en Chine, par exemple... Pour des raisons évidentes. 
La France choisit des réponse graduelles, progressives, évolutives au jour le jour si besoin... Du "sur mesures"... "De la dentelle", nous dit-on... Acceptons-en l'augure... 


Je pense qu'il y a du bon partout, et sans doute des inconvénients partout aussi. 
Certaines mesures ne sont pas forcément facilement transposables d'un continent à un autre.

Par contre, pour ma part, je souhaiterais une coopération encore renforcée au niveau européen, et peut-être davantage de solidarité au sein de l'Union Européenne. 
Dans le court terme, aider économiquement l'Italie serait une bonne idée, je crois. Je trouve que ce pays fait actuellement preuve d'un courage qui mériterait d'être récompensé. 
Quant à la France, elle va devoir gérer une crise inédite alors que les hôpitaux connaissent une crise sans précédent, et que le service des urgences est "à l'os"... Une aide de l'état serait la bienvenue, quitte à laisser provisoirement filer le déficit. 

Et l'issue de tout ceci dépendra aussi de chacun. Pas seulement du monde politique et du monde médical, bien que ce dernier se retrouve évidement en première ligne.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: le président portugais se met en quarantaine


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Mars 2020)

Je n'impliquais pas l'Angleterre là dedans.
Je crois cela dit que l'Amérique en tient une sacrée couche. Et certaines réactions en Australie (pays où j'ai vécu, et que j'adore) me font peur aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: les supermarchés britanniques imposent des restrictions


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Le match de rugby France-Irlande reporté à octobre


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Cérémonie sans spectateurs pour la torche olympique


----------



## Neyres (9 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: Cérémonie sans spectateurs pour la torche olympique


Ça va _*doper*_ l'audiance


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2020)

Près de 30% des Français pourraient ne pas voter dimanche à cause du coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Mars 2020)

Les Japonais espèrent toujours maintenir les JO d'après ce que je lisais hier sur un site étranger (oublié la source)
Ils n'ont pas de plan B si annulation il doit y a voir. Mais je pense qu'on saura ce qu'est cette crise dans 1-2 mois. Si elle survit à l'été là il faudra s'inquiéter, se remettre en question. Nous avons bouleverser les eco-systèmes, c'est déjà fait. C'est inexorable ce qu'il se passe avec notre mode de vie.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: comment organiser ses vacances de printemps et d’été?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Les Japonais espèrent toujours maintenir les JO d'après ce que je lisais hier sur un site étranger (oublié la source)
> Ils n'ont pas de plan B si annulation il doit y a voir. Mais je pense qu'on saura ce qu'est cette crise dans 1-2 mois. Si elle survit à l'été là il faudra s'inquiéter, se remettre en question. Nous avons bouleverser les eco-systèmes, c'est déjà fait. C'est inexorable ce qu'il se passe avec notre mode de vie.



On devrait être fixé fin mai.

Et d’après un expert japonais en épidémie, il devrait y avoir un pic vers avril-mai et ça devrait durer jusqu’en août.

S’il voit juste, même maintenus, les JO risquent d’être particuliers.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : et si on nous lachait un peu les baskets ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

La conjonctivite pourrait aussi être un symptôme du coronavirus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2020)

*Pandémie + pétrole =*


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'Italie ferme toutes ses stations de ski


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : l'Italie ferme toutes ses stations de ski



Pas que : Giuseppe Conte place 60 millions d’Italiens en quarantaine

Sinon : Coronavirus : un laboratoire prêt à payer ceux qui s'injecteront le virus


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2020)

hier c'était encore le bon temps !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mars 2020)

Je me rince régulièrement la gorge avec une solution hydro-alcoolique pure single malt. Tout va bien, j'ai fait des stocks.


----------



## litobar71 (10 Mars 2020)

je te rappelle que la solution doit être conséquente en alcool ≃ 60% et plus...
je te conseille donc celui-là            #18 562


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Toujours un cas dans le Jura 
Je continue donc avec le vin jaune et mon stock de vin du Jura
je garde le marc du Jura en cas d'urgence


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: un passager éternue, des voisins demandent que l'avion se pose


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: un passager éternue, des voisins demandent que l'avion se pose


La connerie fera plus de morts que le Covid-19.


----------



## Neyres (10 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas que : Giuseppe Conte place 60 millions d’Italiens en quarantaine



Je vais devoir attendre la livraison de ma Ferrari


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> je te rappelle que la solution doit être conséquente en alcool ≃ 60% et plus...
> je te conseille donc celui-là            #18 562


Hé hé , sinon : 
==> https://www.numerama.com/sciences/609095-comment-faire-soi-meme-du-gel-hydroalcoolique.html


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Pour éviter le coronavirus, ramenez votre propre stylo: Castaner dévoile ses instructions pour les municipales


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (10 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Toujours un cas dans le Jura
> Je continue donc avec le vin jaune et mon stock de vin du Jura
> je garde le marc du Jura en cas d'urgence


ton foie va exploser ou bien il va exploser le virus ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: verbalisés en Sicile pour participation à des funérailles


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: verbalisés en Sicile pour participation à des funérailles
Déjà bu .... #25


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Apple confirme que l'on peut nettoyer son iPhone avec du désinfectant


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me rince régulièrement la gorge avec une solution hydro-alcoolique pure single malt. Tout va bien, j'ai fait des stocks.





Jura39 a dit:


> Toujours un cas dans le Jura
> Je continue donc avec le vin jaune et mon stock de vin du Jura
> je garde le marc du Jura en cas d'urgence
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 157579




Quel délice, le vin jaune du Jura !...


Autre remède: la vodka.
Ce qui permet de vivre à la Russe.
Car Corona = vie russe !




(  Je suis déjà sorti...  )


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Mars 2020)

Hehe ne vous moquez pas, si jamais ça nous arrive à notre tour.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

CORONAVIRUS : Et si tout cela était voulu ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Mars 2020)

La Chine est la grande perdante de ce virus, ne cédons pas dans le complotisme même si la Maison Blanche est occupée par un psychopathe/ sociopathe. (je laisse les professionnels de santé juger de du cas)


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2020)

Auto/Moto - Coronavirus: les 24 Heures du Mans reportées aux 5 et 6 septembre


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Mars 2020)

La conférence à laquelle je devais me rendre à Londres en Angleterre ce 26 Mars est annulée également. 

Donc à partir de maintenant je pense que tout va être annulé... en attendant de meilleures nouvelles.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: tous les matches de Ligue 1 et Ligue 2 à huis clos jusqu'au 15 avril


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (11 Mars 2020)

F1 Grand prix d’Australie menacé, Bahreïn à huit clos


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2020)

Bien protégé


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: quarantaine forcée dans l’État de New York


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : un homme arrêté dans l’Oise pour la vente de masques et gels périmés sur Le Bon Coin


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Mars 2020)

Le gel hydroalcolique reste efficace des années après la date de péremption. En cause ses ingrédient.
Normalement par contre une fois ouverte, une solution/ un gel hydroalcoolique ne garde ses propriétés que 3 mois.

En cette période de pénurie, je trouve ça stupide de détruire du gel. (A part si il est périmé depuis 1980)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : le Grand Prix Moto d'Argentine reporté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2020)

Le #coronavirus est officiellement devenu une "pandémie". (OMS)


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le #coronavirus est officiellement devenu une "pandémie". (OMS)



On le savait, désormais c'est seulement devenu officiel.


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Mars 2020)

épidémie vs pandémie, trois lettres qui changent mais ne donnent pas de remèdes.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2020)

*Trump ferme les frontières américaines aux étrangers venant d'Europe pendant trente jours. Cette mesure ne concernant pas le Royaume Uni. *


Fermer les frontières au début d'une épidémie risquant d'évoluer en pandémie n'est déjà pas une option prise au sérieux par la grande majorité des scientifiques. 
Mais quand la pandémie est déclarée sur tous les continents, la fermeture des frontières n'a vraiment plus aucun sens. 
Le président de la première puissance mondiale cherche à minimiser la crise sanitaire mondiale en tentant de faire du Covid 19 un "virus étranger" qui n'affecterait pas les USA, ou très peu... Avec des déclarations plus ridicules les unes que les autres depuis déjà quelques semaines, et plus encore depuis quelques jours.

La crise sanitaire est par définition internationale, voire mondiale puisque tous les continents sont touchés, et les dirigeants les plus sérieux ont au moins le mérite de faire plutôt profil bas et de se ranger sagement aux points de vue des experts, donc des scientifiques. 
Sans parler - hélas - d'une même voix, les dirigeants de l'Union Européenne ne prennent pas de décisions majeures sans avoir consulté plusieurs fois par jour des médecins spécialisés en virologie ou en épidémiologie. C'est déjà ça...

Mais l'homme "le plus puissant du monde", lui, reste dans l'irrationnel le plus absolu... 
"La réalité alternative" au pouvoir, une fois encore...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: New York reporte sa parade de la Saint-Patrick


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Les vétérinaires rappellent que les animaux ne transmettent pas le coronavirus


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2020)

Jeux olympiques - La flamme olympique allumée sans spectateurs


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: "3600 entreprises sont concernées par le chômage partiel" annonce Muriel Pénicaud


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus en net recul en Chine, Shanghai rouvre plusieurs sites touristiques


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus = travail a domicile = dejeuner au japonais !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Coronavirus = travail a domicile = dejeuner au japonais !


J'espère éviter le travail a domicile


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus à Strasbourg : Pourquoi une pharmacie a-t-elle distribué gratuitement du gel hydroalcoolique ?


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus à Strasbourg : Pourquoi une pharmacie a-t-elle distribué gratuitement du gel hydroalcoolique ?


C'est bien, mais il ferait mieux de donner la recette ......
_"Vers midi, il n’y avait plus rien.
Une file d’attente qui cependant, perdure ce jeudi matin, même s’il est clairement affiché sur la porte d’entrée qu’il n’y a plus de gel"_
Pour un rien de gel un Corona offert 
Une recette  ==> ici


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Les annonces de Macron face à l’épidémie due au coronavirus


----------



## Nounours007 (12 Mars 2020)

Qui penserait a celas ?









						Le coronavirus porte préjudice à la bière Corona
					

Les actions du groupe Constellation Brands, qui produit la bière Corona, ont chuté de plus de 8 % cette semaine à New York.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2020)

En même temps, on se fou du monde, on fait jouer les matchs de foot à huit clos et on autorise les supporters à se rassembler par centaines aux abords du stade.... Pffff


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: écoles, cafés et restaurants vont être fermés en Belgique : une pensée émue pour le Bigounet ! 

(mais les frites restent pour l'instant autorisées  )​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Mars 2020)

Disney ferme Disneyland Paris


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> F1 Grand prix d’Australie menacé, Bahreïn à huit clos


Le GP d’Australie annulé à cause du coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le GP d’Australie annulé à cause du coronavirus


Oui  j’étais devant ma télé pour suivre les essais libres à 02h00


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Ils sont malins dans le Jura


----------



## litobar71 (13 Mars 2020)

à malin, malin et demi.. ..


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2020)

mais qui fait de la visioconférence ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: tous les matches de Ligue 1 et Ligue 2 à huis clos jusqu'au 15 avril


Coronavirus : la Ligue 1 et la Ligue 2 suspendues


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> mais qui fait de la visioconférence ?


Bah nous :
Mon chef de centre(en haut à gauche), le client(en haut à droite), notre secrétaire(en bas à gauche) et moi


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les rassemblements de plus de 100 personnes sont interdits "dès maintenant"


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Mars 2020)

A quand l'interdiction des rassemblement de plus d'une personne?

Edit: avec cette psychose, je ne sais même pas si mon poste est aussi blagueur que ça


----------



## flotow (13 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> A quand l'interdiction des rassemblement de plus d'une personne?
> 
> Edit: avec cette psychose, je ne sais même pas si mon poste est aussi blagueur que ça


quelle psychose ? 
mais pft, si je vais en autriche ce weekend, je suis interdit de retourner au bureau pendant 14 jours !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Scènes de liesse, euphorie… Des ados fous de joie après l’annonce de la fermeture des établissements scolaires


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: British Airways va supprimer des emplois


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Autriche : Les stations de ski vont fermer dès lundi à cause du coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: l'Etat de la Louisiane reporte la date de sa primaire démocrate
					

Les autorités de Louisiane ont annoncé vendredi qu'elles reportaient leur primaire démocrate, initialement prévue le 4 avril, au 20 juin à cause de la...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (13 Mars 2020)

Le Dr Chrétien du Québec a trouvé le remède contre Ebola et ComaVirus !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2020)

La Chine a copieusement arrosé son économie au plus fort de l'épidémie, Trump vient de décréter l'état d'urgence nationale aux État-Unis pour octroyer 50 milliards de dollars de crédits fédéraux aux États, L'Europe et la BCE regardent les ambulances passer. Que les États européens de démerdent tout seuls.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (13 Mars 2020)

C'est à dire que l'Europe n'a pas d'argent dans les faits. Les Etats ont voulu conserver certains pouvoir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : confinés, les Italiens sortent au balcon pour chanter


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Le Danemark ferme ses frontières pour un mois


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> C'est à dire que l'Europe n'a pas d'argent dans les faits. Les Etats ont voulu conserver certains pouvoir.


Et si ce virus était une manoeuvre politique et financière voulue ?


----------



## peyret (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si ce virus était une manoeuvre politique et financière volontairement voulue  ?



Et là très connue citation : avec des "si" on pourrait mettre le jurançon en bouteille...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si ce virus était une manoeuvre politique et financière volontairement voulue  ?



Plus précisément ce n'est pas le virus qui est en cause, mais l'exploitation des circonstances crées par la pandémie : opportunité exceptionnelle pour jeter aux orties toute les règles financières, notamment celles relatives aux déficits en Europe.
Cela permet de remarquer qu'il y a deux Europe, l'une refusant de financer l'autre...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Mars 2020)

Pour moi cette crise montre que tout ces traitées d'unité conclus en temps de beau temps était du flan. Pendant le 30 dernières années. Regardez le comportement allemand. Ils se foutent royalement des pays aux alentours. Il y a clairement un axe des civilization Celtic/latine/nordique, mais l'Allemagne... Leur comportement je ne l'oublierai pas même en temps que pro européen con-fédéraliste . A vrai dire là ils m'ont ôté tout espoir. Pourquoi perdre de l'énergie avec ces beau parleur qui ne font rien. Mais alors quand ils parlent ils déplacent les montagnes à les entendre. A vrai dire, ce n'est pas le Brexit qui tue l'Europe. C'est le Coronavirus.
L'Europe n'avait même pas de budget pour nous défendre. Rien n'était synchronisé.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et si ce virus était une manoeuvre politique et financière voulue ?


Il manque les smileys à la fin de ta phrase


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

*En pleine conférence de presse sur le coronavirus, Trump serre des mains*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

À peine fermées, une partie des églises de Rome rouvrent


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Autriche : Les stations de ski vont fermer dès lundi à cause du coronavirus


Une chose est sure, y'a personne sur l'autoroute ce matin pour aller en Autriche !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Samsung lance un service pour désinfecter les smartphones


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Apple ferme tous ses magasins dans le monde


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Une chose est sure, y'a personne sur l'autoroute ce matin pour aller en Autriche !


Une autre chose est sûre. Les cons-pirationnistes ne vont pas faire long feu ici s'ils con-tinuent à étaler leur connerie sur et à propos du covid-19. Même avec une tonne d'émoti-cons ça ne va pas le faire longtemps. Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Une autre chose est sûre. Les cons-pirationnistes ne vont pas faire long feu ici s'ils con-tinuent à étaler leur connerie sur et à propos du covid-19. Même avec une tonne d'émoti-cons ça ne va pas le faire longtemps. Merci.


Bonjour aCLR 
Une action de ta part ? , fermeture de ce topic  ?


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Une autre chose est sûre. Les cons-pirationnistes ne vont pas faire long feu ici s'ils con-tinuent à étaler leur connerie sur et à propos du covid-19. Même avec une tonne d'émoti-cons ça ne va pas le faire longtemps. Merci.


@aCLR attention, un covid19 est derrière toi ! Aux abris ! Débranche internet !


----------



## Neyres (14 Mars 2020)

En Suisse les écoles sont fermées jusqu'au 4 avril ( voir plus ) .
Le gouvernement a décrété pleins de nouvelles mesures pour combattre le virus et ses conséquences .. sauf que:
Les Suisse paniquent ... les gens se battent pour du sucre, des spaghettis, du lait etc ...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2020)

Atlante


Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour aCLR
> Une action de ta part ? , fermeture de ce topic  ?


Rassure-moi, tu as compris ce que je viens de dire… Peut-être pas remarque… Bon, je vais te le redire pour que tu arrêtes de répondre à côté de la plaque.

Ton message invoquant une intervention humaine malicieuse dans l’apparition du covid-19 mérite d'être traité comme de la soupe conspirationniste. C'est-à-dire du délire psychotique qui ne repose sur rien de tangible… Et ça tu vois, c'est comme qui dirait une entorse à la charte ! Alors molo sur la piquette, tu arrêtes de réfléchir quand c'est inutile de penser ! Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Atlante
> 
> Rassure-moi, tu as compris ce que je viens de dire… Peut-être pas remarque… Bon, je vais te le redire pour que tu arrêtes de répondre à côté de la plaque.
> 
> Ton message invoquant une intervention humaine malicieuse dans l’apparition du covid-19 mérite d'être traité comme de la soupe conspirationniste. C'est-à-dire du délire psychotique qui ne repose sur rien de tangible… Et ça tu vois, c'est comme qui dirait une entrave à la charte ! Alors molo sur la piquette, tu arrêtes de réfléchir quand c'est inutile de penser ! Merci.



Je vais suivre ton message 
Merci de supprimer mes messages qui " entrave a la charte "


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus 
Belgique :  les bars et restaurants pris d'assaut


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Coronavirus : confinés, les Italiens sortent au balcon pour chanter


En vidéo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

> la prise d'anti-inflammatoires (ibuprofène, cortisone) pourrait être un facteur d'aggravation de l’infection. En cas de fièvre, prenez du paracétamol. Si vous êtes déjà sous anti-inflammatoires ou en cas de doute, demandez conseil à votre médecin. (ministre)











						Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“INFO -#Covid_19 : la prise d'anti-inflammatoires (ibuprofène, cortisone) pourrait être un facteur d'aggravation de l’infection. En cas de fièvre, prenez du paracétamol. Si vous êtes déjà sous anti-inflammatoires ou en cas de doute, demandez conseil à votre médecin. (ministre)”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Une bonne initiative 
Côtes-d’Armor. À Dinan, ils prêtent des jeux gratuitement pour occuper les enfants


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2020)

je reviens de chez mon épicier de quartier, la dame devant moi vient d’acheter 60€ de pâtes


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : des courses automobiles virtuelles face aux nombreuses annulations d’événements


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (14 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : des courses automobiles virtuelles face aux nombreuses annulations d’événements


Bonne idée mais si c’est virtuel ça risque plus à ressembler à du stock-car


----------



## Madalvée (14 Mars 2020)

Ma sœur infirmière a été testée positive… Je dois prendre ma température 2 fois par jour.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Mars 2020)

Qu'utilisez vous pour désinfecter les clavier et iPhone?
Y'a t'il un spay non corrosif qui tue 99,99% des bactéries.

@Maldavée Ne t'inquiète pas, et viens nous rendre visite ici.  Chez moi on est tous positif depuis quelques jours.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Qu'utilisez vous pour désinfecter les clavier et iPhone?
> Y'a t'il un spay non corrosif qui tue 99,99% des bactéries.
> 
> @Maldavée Ne t'inquiète pas, et viens nous rendre visite ici.  Chez moi on est tous positif depuis quelques jours.



Voila ce que Apple explique pour désinfecter l'i'Phone 








						Nettoyage de votre iPhone
					

Apprenez à nettoyer votre iPhone.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ma sœur infirmière a été testée positive… Je dois prendre ma température 2 fois par jour.


Bon courage.


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

Les meilleurs chants Italiens
(PS : variante du post #238)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2020)

Tant qu'ils n'entonnent pas _Giovinezza_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Mars 2020)

J'ai terminé ma rééducation. Mac réveille toi
G finit le bon jour, le virus a pris son w-e ! hihi ! 
C T l'affolement à la clinique, réunion sur réunion entre patients et médecins mais Ouf ! comme c'était mon dernier jour ma kiné (australienne) me prend à part et me dit : 
allez viens par ici : exercize. Salle vide pour nous. Tu fini aujourd'hui la Dr fait réunion juste pour trier les patients et dire aux plus âgée : stay at home !
Sinon comme on parle de virus malwarebytes MàJ now ! et il est space ! d'ailleurs ça change de version tous les cb environ ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

Il change pas, il s’adapte lui aussi à l’évolution du virus


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ma sœur infirmière a été testée positive… Je dois prendre ma température 2 fois par jour.



Bon courage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : "on devrait être confiné depuis une semaine", le coup de gueule d'une médecin nantaise
					

"Quand on nous dit qu'il y a 3 000 cas en France, vous pouvez très largement multiplier par 100", une médecin généraliste de Nantes pousse un coup de gueule face à la propagation du virus qui est, selon elle, minimisée.




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr
				






Madalvée a dit:


> Ma sœur infirmière a été testée positive… Je dois prendre ma température 2 fois par jour.


Bon courage à tout les deux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

C’était prévu c’est le stade 3 sans vouloir le dire


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C’était prévu c’est le stade 3 sans vouloir le dire



Non non, en le disant. 
C'est désormais officiel. 

(Jérôme Salomon vient de l'annoncer.)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2020)

Mais eux seront ouverts :









​I'm ready ! 
​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158171


C'était prévu et logique


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Qu'utilisez vous pour désinfecter les clavier et iPhone?
> Y'a t'il un spay non corrosif qui tue 99,99% des bactéries.
> 
> @Maldavée Ne t'inquiète pas, et viens nous rendre visite ici.  Chez moi on est tous positif depuis quelques jours.



Tu es sur la Suisse ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais eux seront ouverts :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158173
> 
> ...


Pour ma part, (faut remplir son devoir citoyen  bien sûr), mais vu que dans ma ma commune il n'y a qu'une seule liste


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

Question bête.. ou pas ?
Pourquoi désinfecter un iPhone ? Je suis le seul utilisateur de mon appareil, alors je ne pas comprend pourquoi !


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2020)

Tout va etre fermé: restaurant, cinéma, bistrot....

Moi, je dis qu' on nous cache des choses... les gens atteints par le virus: ils sont transformés en morts vivant, en ZOMBIES!!!!!!

28 jours plus tard...c' est maintenant!!!.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

Les McDo et les pizzeria vont fermer :  pour le deuxième


----------



## Nounours007 (14 Mars 2020)

Après les ordinateurs les virus 
c'est pour nous maintenant ,


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

Qui est allé chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui parce que ses cheveux commençaient à être long ?
J'ai bien fait


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour ma part, (faut remplir son devoir citoyen  bien sûr), mais vu que dans ma ma commune il n'y a qu'une seule liste


Idem pour moi


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qui est allé chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui parce que ses cheveux commençaient à être long ?
> J'ai bien fait


Le coiffeur , c'est non essentiel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

Vu que c'est la mère qui s'occupe de couper les cheveux des gamins : je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un lieu indispensable.
Sinon, tu rajoutes plein de commerce : ongles, épilation, apple, ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mars 2020)

Un peu vieux, mais je ne crois pas l'avoir vu ici :








						r/paslegorafi - La conférence "Guérison Miraculeuse, est-ce possible" de Mgr Benoit-Gonnin du 28/02 à Creil est reportée à une date ultérieure.
					

110 votes and 11 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Tant qu'à faire (était-ce ici que je l'ai vu?) :








						Gala Zoé4life - Coronavirus & Le Rosey
					

J'ai participé au gala pour l'association Zoé4Life qui aide les enfants face au cancer et la recherche sur la maladie. J'y ai parlé de l'épidémie de coronavi...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour ma part, (faut remplir son devoir citoyen  bien sûr), mais vu que dans ma ma commune il n'y a qu'une seule liste



Moi, je fais l’impasse pour cette fois (et il y a plus d’une liste).


----------



## Dx972 (14 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous 

J’ai fais ce site vous en pensez quoi ? 






						Coronavirus Live
					






					www.infocoronavirus.live
				




J’ai mis aussi un module qui permet de localiser et définir si on est dans une zone à risque ou pas !

A plus


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2020)

Pourquoi les 'mesures barrière' - se laver les mains, ne pas se faire la bise, etc. - sont essentielles (et maintenant le stade 3) ?
C'est par ici 
Vous pouvez sauter les deux premières minutes, et si vous êtes vraiment pressés aller directement à 3'50.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je fais l’impasse pour cette fois (et il y a plus d’une liste).



C'est bien dommage : outre le fait d'accomplir ton devoir civique, cela promet d'être assez folklo dans ta ville...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais suivre ton message
> Merci de supprimer mes messages qui " entrave a la charte "


L'effet boule de neige faisant, j'avais d'emblée choisi de ne pas supprimer ce message. Et je n'ai pas changé d'avis depuis.

Cela dit, et pour t'apporter un peu de réconfort, sache que je ne suis pas le dernier pour faire des bourdes plus grosses que mes chevilles, hi hi. En effet, personne n'a remarqué ou relevé mon erreur dans l'intitulé relatif à la charte. Ce que je peux être tête en l'air des fois… Il fallait donc lire "entorse à la charte" et pas entrave.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2020)

Dans le genre "théorie du complot" laissez faire les professionnels :








						Pékin soupçonne les États-Unis d'avoir apporté le virus en Chine
					

Un porte-parole du ministère chinois des Affaires étrangères a laissé entendre sur Twitter que le nouveau coronavirus, apparu en Chine, pourrait avoir été introduit par l'armée américaine, relate l'AFP.




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Comment prendre les transports en commun ?








						AMAZINACE on Twitter
					

“Yeaaaaah  ..that’s right https://t.co/Wwg0RzH06W”




					twitter.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien dommage : outre le fait d'accomplir ton devoir civique



Il y aura d’autres ocassions de l’accomplir.

Et c’est moi et mes proches d’abord.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> cela promet d'être assez folklo dans ta ville...



Possible. Mais je pense qu’au final, c’est le maire sortant qui va rempiler.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158231



Mais pas de rouleau de PQ ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je fais l’impasse pour cette fois (et il y a plus d’une liste).


A voté !

Mon canard, je sais que tu ne peux pas lire dans ta soupière l'agencement de ton bureau de vote. Aussi, laisse-moi te dire comment était configuré le mien.

Passé l'entrée, la présentation de ta carte d'électeur au personnel d'accueil se faisait à distance réglementaire. Un fléchage au sol indiquait la direction à emprunter pour accéder à la table des listes et bulletins. La flèche suivante donnait la direction des isoloirs. Habituellement disposés dos au mur, les cabines individuelles de vote étaient cette fois-ci retournées. Il fallait longer le mur pour entrer dans un box dépourvu de rideau. Le dos au mur, ton intimité était assurée. Ressorti de l'isoloir ta besogne remplie, une flèche t'envoyait vers la table où trônait l'urne. Et là, ta carte d'électeur et ton bulletin tendus à bout de bras, tu remplissais l'urne de ta voix. Venu avec un stylo tu paraphais le registre puis tendais ta carte pour un tamponnage. Et pour finir, une flèche te dirigeait vers la porte de sortie, différente du point d'entrée.

Tout ça pour dire une chose, hé hé, face à l'adversité l'homme se transcende et trouve des solutions. Je trouve cette configuration de bureau de vote très bien pensée, donc… Va voter ! Autrement c'est coups de blaster jusqu'à la saint Glinglin ! Hin hin hin…


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Je vais aussi y aller , pas de raison de faire l'impasse sur mon devoir civique


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Et c’est moi et mes proches d’abord.


Nan mais c'est quoi cette conception d'la vie en société !?

C'est mes proches et moi d'abord !
Après on verra pour les tiens et toi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Désolé pour les familles nombreuses...








						Le Figaro on Twitter
					

“ EN DIRECT - L'Autriche interdit les rassemblements de plus de cinq personnes. #coronavirus https://t.co/rUhFVwOHJQ”




					twitter.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: fin de saison dans les stations de ski


----------



## Neyres (15 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Coronavirus: fin de saison dans les stations de ski


Elle avait commencé ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

Ben non pas vraiment lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Non, nous sommes passé de l'automne au printemps pour eux


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Bureau de vote bien organisé pour mon petit village


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'Allemagne va fermer ses frontières avec la France


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : l'Allemagne va fermer ses frontières avec la France


Ça recommence. Bientôt "Interdit au chiens et aux Français" comme à la grande époque des FFA.

Qu'on rejète cette engeance teutonne dans le Rhin.

À part ça, j'ai voté. Comme chez aCLR, les mesures étaient prises pour éviter les contacts superflus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2020)

A partir du moment où on en vient à faire fermer tout ce qui n’est pas indispensabl (ou du moins ce qu’on considère comme indispensable car le côté indispensable des tabacs-presse, faut qu’on m’explique), le report des municipales va de soi.

Cette élection n’a été maintenue que pour des raisons politiciennes.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Cette élection n’a été maintenue que pour des raisons politiciennes.


Tu peux développer mon canard, steupl' ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

La peur d’être accusé de dictateur si report des éléctions.
la peur d‘être accusé d’être irresponsable si élection il y a.

ensuite viennent les guerres d’égo:
est ce que l’abstention augmente les chances de gagner de tels ou tels candidat (a savoir l’abstention a toujours fait monter le FN au niveau national)
peur d’entendre les cries des perdants qui ont voulu jouer le jeu des élections, mais devant leurs défaites cries qu’ils se sont fait volé les éléctions. Bon personnellement j’aurais reporté les éléction à juin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux développer mon canard, steupl' ?











						François Malpasaussenamaisàlamaison on Twitter
					

“Quelle immondice ce genre de offs. Reporter les municipales était juridiquement quasiment impossible sans mettre en risque tous les résultats, et ce uniquement à cause du temps de réaction de l'Elysée. Explications ⬇️  https://t.co/m6FLlSysRk”




					twitter.com
				




Sinon, Yves Thréard aurait dit sur LCI que le gouvernement envisagerait le confinement (surtout à cause des c** qui ne respectent pas les règles)... Si quelqu'un aurait la source, ça m'intéresse.
En tout cas, on sera fixé ce soir si c'est vrai ou non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2020)

Municipales 2020 : pourquoi Emmanuel Macron a-t-il décidé de maintenir les élections ?
					

Peu avant son allocution, jeudi soir, le chef de l'Etat a envisagé un report des élections, mais s'est finalement ravisé.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				






> Avant de faire son choix, l'exécutif a pris la température du côté de l'opposition. "J'ai aussi demandé au Premier ministre, il l'a fait ce matin, de consulter largement toutes les familles politiques et elles ont exprimé la même volonté", a expliqué Emmanuel Macron, lors de son allocution. L'entourage du président du Sénat avait confirmé un peu plus tôt qu'un entretien téléphonique était prévu entre Gérard Larcher et Emmanuel Macron en fin d'après-midi, à l'initiative du président de la République.
> 
> Et autant dire que la température est vite montée. Le report des élections municipales ? "C'est un coup d'Etat, c'est un coup de force institutionnel, c'est l'utilisation de la crise sanitaire pour éviter une débâcle électorale", a affirmé le président des Républicains, Christian Jacob, quelques heures avant l'intervention du chef de l'Etat. "Cela me semblerait absolument stupéfiant", a aussi affirmé sur BFMTV le président LR de la commission des Finances Eric Woerth. A coup sûr, l'annonce d'un report du scrutin aurait fracturé (un peu plus) les camps politiques.



Et certains qui ont participé à cette opération critiquent aujourd’hui le maintien de cette élection.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Cette élection n’a été maintenue que pour des raisons politiciennes.


J'ai du mal a cerner les tenants et aboutissants dans le cas d'une annulation, "à qui profite le crime" comme on dit.

Ok. La participation en prend un coup, mais il n'est pas démontré qu'un camp a plus à y gagner qu'un autre.

Après, les jeux politiciens… si tu annules t'es un tyran, si tu maintiens t'es un irresponsable… parfois chanté par les mêmes… 

Je trouve normal qu'on maintienne les élections. Il y avait moins de risque à voter dimanche que d'aller faire ses courses au supermarché samedi.

Et puis, quand même, sans vouloir passer pour un méchant optimiste, c'est le Covid-19, pas le virus de Marburg.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)




----------



## JeremyMid2010 (15 Mars 2020)

Faites le point sur votre vie. Partager entre vous les beaux moments . Soyez avec les gens qui vous aiment. Le temps n'est pas de savoir à qui la faute, les élections (fuck le système) ou autres. C'est peut-être les derniers moments de votre vie.
Dites vous que ça n'arrive pas qu'aux autres   On n'emportera ni nos biens, ni nos malheurs au paradis seulement le principal
la vie.


----------



## sinbad21 (15 Mars 2020)

Livre d'Alexandre Adler sorti en *2009*, d'après un rapport de la CIA :


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158379


Je ne vois pas comment nous pourrions y echapper


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

Vous voulez dire que mon bunker anti-nucléaire sera insuffisant?

Alors elle est pour quand la prochaine navette?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

B3infos on Twitter
					

“Matt Colvin avait acheté 18 000 bouteilles de gel hydroalcoolique pour les revendre avec profit sur Amazon et Ebay. Bloqué par les sites. Aujourd'hui, le procureur du Tennessee a a fait confisquer la marchandise pour distributions dans les hôpitaux. https://t.co/K7myJn7itX”




					twitter.com


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2020)

Les derniers chiffres viennent de tomber...







...soit 924 cas de plus depuis hier ! Allez, tous aux abris. Sérieusement, il faut suivre les consignes, sinon en France on va doubler le chiffre d'ici une semaine !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Vous voulez dire que mon bunker anti-nucléaire sera insuffisant?
> 
> Alors elle est pour quand la prochaine navette?


Ca dépend , si tu me loge car je pourrais plus rentrer chez moi après mon boulot , j'accepte ton invitation  
enfin ça dépend ou en Suisse ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Les derniers chiffres viennent de tomber...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158397
> 
> ...


Je plussoie ,
C'est pas de la rigolade 
Quand je vois les info et les inconscients , je ne comprend pas !! 

Je pense que demain ou dans quelques jours nous serons en confinement chez nous  
Bon courage a vous tous


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2020)

«Capture d’écrans» N°2 : Le coronavirus, un moment charnière pour la tech

Un papier rédigé par : 





​... mais réservé aux abonnés (.pdf à disposition)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> sinon en France on va doubler le chiffre d'ici une semaine !


C'est tous les *3* jours que le nombre double


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend , si tu me loge car je pourrais plus rentrer chez moi après mon boulot , j'accepte ton invitation
> enfin ça dépend ou en Suisse ?


Vieille Ville Genève, vers chez Pouly (boulangerie), mais je connais des bunker abandonné du côté de Grange Canal. Vielle Ville je connais rien 

PS: Tu viendrais avec moi à la Station Internationale?


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mars 2020)

Mon père est à son tour atteint mais ils ne testent plus, ma mère qui l'assistait développe les symptômes, je suis dispensé de travail car personne-contact. Je me confine 15 jours, j'ai toutes les provisions. J'espère que plus personne ne rigole avec ça.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

Je suis confiné aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Mode repos forcé ici pour ne pas saturer l'accès à distance... Je suis presta donc je ne sais pas si je serais payé pour autant.
Mais c'est loin d'être aussi pire que toi


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Mars 2020)

Restons optimiste... Même si c'est dûr, c'est ce qui nous empêche le plus d'aller visiter nos senior.
Mais bon l'optimisme a ses limites. Ensuite cela devient une idéologie aveugle.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Vieille Ville Genève, vers chez Pouly (boulangerie), mais je connais des bunker abandonné du côté de Grange Canal. Vielle Ville je connais rien
> 
> PS: Tu viendrais avec moi à la Station Internationale?


Il n'y a pas le magasin  bang et olufsen  par chez toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Le gouvernement envisagerait un confinement total en Ile-de-France et dans la région Grand-Est


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est tous les *3* jours que le nombre double


La faute à Fibonacci !


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gouvernement envisagerait un confinement total en Ile-de-France et dans la région Grand-Est


je cite une phrase utile (parmi d'autres) de Rémi Salomon en toute fin de l'article , Président de la CME centrale de l'APHP :

_"Le virus ne circule pas en France, ce sont les hommes et les femmes qui le font circuler"

._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Le confinement se rapproche, pensez à faire du stock de papier toilette


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Qui est allé chez le coiffeur aujourd'hui parce que ses cheveux commençaient à être long ?
> J'ai bien fait


C’est amusant car justement je suis allé chez le coiffeur samedi car je tenais le bureau de vote dimanche. j’ai bien fait. Bon, la, je vais aller chercher mon pain ce matin, comme tous les jours et revenir bosser à la maison comme tous les jours. Ça ne va pas me changer mon quotidien, sauf que je n’ai plus de clients


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le confinement se rapproche, pensez à faire du stocke de papier toilette


Franchement, c’est le dernier truc que je strockerais, un peu d’eau et le problème est réglé. Par contre, pour la nourriture, je ne mangerai pas mes crottes, donc la lui, il faut être préparé. Mais encore une fois, les supermarchés vont êtres approvisionnés.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas le magasin  bang et olufsen  par chez toi ?


Rue du Rhône? C'est pas vraiment la vieille ville ça.
Mais bon je m'étais déjà retranché à la frontière française pour aller me mettre en quarantaine et faire du télétravail depuis un 2-3 semaines. Et puis bang. Donc pas de retour chez moi avant 3-4 semaines. En tant que Suisse/ Français, j'ai l'impression qu'on me compte deux fois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Je viens de voir la belle faute... j'ai corrigé mon stock dans le message d'origine   

A quelle heure faire des courses alimentaires ? Je n'ai plus de pâtes ou de riz, bon ok je n'en ai quasi jamais 
Mon supermarché ouvre normalement à 8h30 mais cela va sans doute être bondé... Je pense que 10h sera mieux.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> je cite une phrase utile (parmi d'autres) de Rémi Salomon en toute fin de l'article , Président de la CME centrale de l'APHP :
> 
> _"Le virus ne circule pas en France, ce sont les hommes et les femmes qui le font circuler"
> 
> ._



Rémi Salomon? 

Tu veux dire alèm déguisé en Jérôme Salomon? 
Son déguisement devait être parfait, parce que je ne me suis rendu compte de rien.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2020)

Plus sérieusement:

*La situation du coronavirus "est très inquiétante" et fait craindre une "saturation" des hôpitaux. (Jérôme Salomon)*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

J'aurai pensé que 8:30 serait la bonne heure... 10h ca sera bondé oui.

PS: comment on fait des citations sur ce nouveau forum sans tapper le code à l'ancienne? A chaque fois que je veux répondre à quelqu'un , je clique sur citation mais là en l'occurence et comme toujours le message d'Ecatomb n'apparait pas. A quoi sert le bouton Citation en bas des messages?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> A quoi sert le bouton Citation en bas des messages?


_Citation_ te permet de citer *plusieurs* messages.
Alors que _Répondre_ fait que tu ne réponds qu'à *1* message.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> _Citation_ te permet de citer *plusieurs* messages.
> Alors que _Répondre_ fait que tu ne réponds qu'à *1* message.


Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2020)

Lecture didactique : https://sciencetonnante.wordpress.com/2020/03/12/epidemie-nuage-radioactif-et-distanciation-sociale/


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

J'ai relu la Peste d'Albert Camus en Novembre. Franchement je ne comprend pas pourquoi aujourd'hui tous le monde veut ce livre.
C'est comme Netflix et les séries tv "Pandémie"! Genre c'est le moment.


----------



## Neyres (16 Mars 2020)

*L'EI déconseille à ses membres de voyager en Europe*



> Après avoir passé des années à exhorter ses troupes à se rendre en Europe pour y semer la terreur, le groupe Etat islamique a pris un virage à 180 degrés. Selon le «Sunday Times» cité par le «New York Post», les dirigeants de Daech appellent en effet ses membres à ne pas se rendre sur le Vieux-Continent, nouvel épicentre du coronavirus.
> «Les personnes en bonne santé ne doivent pas entrer dans les pays affectés par l’épidémie et celles qui sont contaminées ne doivent pas en sortir», peut-on lire dans un bulletin de propagande publié ce week-end. Les jihadistes malades qui se trouveraient déjà en Europe sont appelés à rester sur place, «probablement pour infecter les infidèles», dit ce bulletin.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je viens de voir la belle faute... j'ai corrigé mon stock dans le message d'origine
> 
> A quelle heure faire des courses alimentaires ? Je n'ai plus de pâtes ou de riz, bon ok je n'en ai quasi jamais
> Mon supermarché ouvre normalement à 8h30 mais cela va sans doute être bondé... Je pense que 10h sera mieux.


Allo docteur ,
C'est pour une urgence


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le confinement se rapproche, pensez à faire du stock de papier toilette


 Le PQ c'est comme le Titanic ... si y a un trou dedans, t'es dans la merde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Bon, vers 9h il y avait du monde et plein de porteurs de masque donc des contaminés


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est tous les *3* jours que le nombre double


Je n'ai pas été précis, c'est pour le doublement des 5000 cas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Télétravail pour les cambrioleurs


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Lecture didactique : https://sciencetonnante.wordpress.com/2020/03/12/epidemie-nuage-radioactif-et-distanciation-sociale/


Très bon article, mais trop long : qui le lira jusqu'au bout, la où se trouve le résultat possible des mesures de confinement versus on ne fait rien ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Très bon article, mais trop long : qui le lira jusqu'au bout, la où se trouve le résultat possible des mesures de confinement versus on ne fait rien ?


Oui. Mais celui qui ne veux pas lire peut aller aux deux figures :

on ne fait rien --> en 120 jours il y a 60 millions de contaminés;
on agit  --> en 120 jours il y a 5 mille contaminés !

Et après, s'il est interpelé, il peut lire le document


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Pour ça il aurait fallu mettre les courbes en début d'article, et les explications mathématiques en dessous. Un peu de psychologie, que diantre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ça il aurait fallu mettre les courbes en début d'article, et les explications mathématiques en dessous. Un peu de psychologie, que diantre !



À propos de psychologie, la pédagogie par l'exemple en action : Se promenant sur les quais, Brigitte Macron choquée par... les Parisiens se promenant sur les quais


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

Ayé, communication de la boite : télétravail permanent pour tous ceux qui peuvent. Pourvu que les serveurs tiennent le choc !


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À propos de psychologie, la pédagogie par l'exemple en action : Se promenant sur les quais, Brigitte Macron choquée par... les Parisiens se promenant sur les quais


Interloquée, pas choquée.

Et dans l'article :
“Madame Macron était au Touquet hier (dimanche). Lors de son retour à Paris en fin d’après-midi, elle s’est rendue sur les quais en respectant les consignes de distanciation sociale. Il n’y a pas eu d’échanges avec les personnes rencontrées, seulement des ‘bonjour’ de loin.” 

Donc pas  et pas  non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À propos de psychologie, la pédagogie par l'exemple en action : Se promenant sur les quais, Brigitte Macron choquée par... les Parisiens se promenant sur les quais


C'est impressionnant de voir autant de monde


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus :  PSA arrête ses usines


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Les allemands ont été prévoyant en cessant de faire l'amour depuis des années 
Chez eux l'usine à reproduction humaine est fermée depuis des décennies!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Opération fleurs gratuites chez une fleuriste de Lille


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: le chômage partiel indemnisé dans la limite de 4,5 SMIC


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

LAXISME grr il aurait dû prendre les devants Grrr 

Vous allez être tous confiné. Comme je le suis depuis 14ans en fauteuil avec cette INACCESSIBILITÉ 

Rira le plus qui rira le dernier


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> LAXISME grr il aurait dû prendre les devants Grrr
> 
> Vous allez être tous confiné. Comme je le suis depuis 14ans en fauteuil avec cette INACCESSIBILITÉ
> 
> Rira le plus qui rira le dernier


Il y a de quoi rire ?


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a de quoi rire ?


Tssst, tssst, tssst, tu n'as pas compris l'humour d'une handicapée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tssst, tssst, tssst, tu n'as pas compris l'humour d'une handicapée.


L’humour d’une handicapée MAIS tu te crois être d’une race supérieure ??


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> L’humour d’une handicapée MAIS tu te crois être d’une race supérieure ??


Merci de ta présence  Cela prouve que notre communauté macg n'est pas comme les autres, les autres eux qui haïssent la différence.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2020)

Comme le dit si bien la pub :









						cet homme est un con.flv
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2020)

Roooh ! Mais on l'aime tous notre Nelly.  



nellywow84 a dit:


> avec cette INACCESSIBILITÉ



Oui. Dur d'imaginer cette frustration permanente pour qui n'est pas cloué dans un fauteuil. Toutefois, n'espère pas une quelconque prise de conscience avec cette crise. Il ne s'agit pour la plupart que de grandes vacances imposées.

Prends soin de toi, jolie fleur de pommier.

Ce soir à 20 heure le banquier-président me dira à quel régime il va me soumettre.


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> L’humour d’une handicapée MAIS tu te crois être d’une race supérieure ??


Là tu manques d'humour parce que je ne connais que trop bien le monde handicapé.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Bon et le coronavirus....
J'ai commandé le livre de la CIA dont on discutait ce matin!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Vrai ou faux ?








						Anonyme Citoyen on Twitter
					

“ - Plusieurs véhicules de l'armée sont actuellement en région parisienne, ici a #Charenton (94) a une heure de la prise de parole d'Emmanuel #Macron.  #COVID19france #confinementtotal #coronapocolypse #Macron20h #ResterChezVous  https://t.co/vEU9JXtHsz”




					twitter.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Roooh ! Mais on l'aime tous notre Nelly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C clair ça comme président il est tenu par les couilles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Là tu manques d'humour parce que je ne connais que trop bien le monde handicapé.



Tu vis cloué dans un fauteuil, sans une bonne élocution depuis 14ans ? On m’a coupé l’herbe sous les pieds à 21ans l’heure à laquelle j’aurais dû voler de mes propres ailes ??
je sors d’une rééducation INTENSIVE mon humeur n’est pas à la rigolade surtout vu les circonstances actuelles. Désolé


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mars 2020)

Ne t'excuse pas. Nous sommes là!


Je crains que le confinement ne deviennent militaire dans 25min


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Confinement demain à partir de 12h (élection municipale reportée)


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mars 2020)

Et port de palme obligatoire pour respecter les distances de personne à personne de 1 mètre.


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2020)

Et allez hop, en France encore 1210 cas en plus en 24 heures...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

Et dire qu’il n’y a plus de cours d’Education Civique depuis TROP longtemps là on se rends compte qu’il en faut. LE CIVISME est là base du Vivre ensemble ! Déjà les valides entre eux l’ont pas pfff !!!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Roooh ! Mais on l'aime tous notre Nelly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon voila , nous avons la réponse du Président 
Pour ma part , pas de soucis pour bosser en Suisse , de faire de sport et de sortir le week end en montagne 
Je fais donc comme avant , mais en faisant attention de respecter mes distances si je rencontre un personne


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , il y avait du l'humour ???


Dans le doute, fait toujours comme si.   

Bon. La sentence est tombée : régime quasi-martial. Bah! Un peu de civisme ne fait pas mal. Et puis je n'ai pas envie d'aller emmerder le personnel hospitalier.

Parce que l'enjeu est là : soulager les hôpitaux le temps que l'épidémie passe.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Désolé


@nellywow84 Ne t'excuses pas de la rudesse de ton langage !
On prend les gens comme ils sont 

@les_autres Maintenant que nellywow84 s'est présentée, inutile de remettre une pièce dans la machine ! Merci ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Mars 2020)

Désolé était une formule de politesse. Chacun expose son humour à la hauteur de son intellect. G des difficultés à l’apprécier suivant mon humeur qui est comme la météo


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans le doute, fait toujours comme si.


C'est pas trop mon trop de  " simuler" 
Désolé


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas trop mon trop de  " simuler"
> Désolé


Juju, tu n'as pas d'humour, admet-le une bonne fois pour toutes qu'on passe à autre chose ! T'es trop _soupe au lait_ pour comprendre autre chose que tes propres vannes !

Mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2020)

United States of America


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> United States of America


C’est grave, ils vont quand même pas se flinger pour le dernier rouleau de PQ


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Désolé était une formule de politesse.


C'est bien comme cela que je l'avais lue.
L'utiliser me permettait simplement d'apostropher les autres intervenants !

Car mon humeur est dépendante du niveau de _flood, hors- sujet voire hors-consignes_ de chacun des participants…


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Juju, tu n'as pas d'humour, admet-le une bonne fois pour toutes qu'on passe à autre chose ! T'es trop _soupe au lait_ pour comprendre autre chose que tes propres vannes !
> 
> Mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime !


Ah ouais , et comme ça tu m'aime ?
C'est gentil , mème si j'y crois pas  
Mais passons


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> C’est grave, ils vont quand même pas se flinger pour le dernier rouleau de PQ


Va savoir !!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et allez hop, en France encore 1210 cas en plus en 24 heures...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158541


C'est énorme ces chiffres


----------



## Nounours007 (16 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Tu vis cloué dans un fauteuil, sans une bonne élocution depuis 14ans ? On m’a coupé l’herbe sous les pieds à 21ans l’heure à laquelle j’aurais dû voler de mes propres ailes ??
> je sors d’une rééducation INTENSIVE mon humeur n’est pas à la rigolade surtout vu les circonstances actuelles. Désolé



HELLO ,

bon courage et je vous souhaite ,   
 tout le meilleur , 

pour l'avenir. 

nounours


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Comment ce graphiste a créé l'affiche "Restez à la maison"






​


----------



## Centaurdedé (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Comment ce graphiste a créé l'affiche "Restez à la maison"
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158569
> ​


N'oubliez pas de désinfecter vos claviers ... !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est énorme ces chiffres


Non malheureusement on a pas encore atteint le pic


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2020)

C'est bon, j'ai fait les courses  








						David on Twitter
					

“Quelle honte de voir ça, la bêtise humaine dans toute sa splendeur‍♂️ #confinementtotal https://t.co/231hYQOo5P”




					twitter.com
				




C'est la guerre   








						Anael on Twitter
					

“Voilà. J'ai perdu 20 minutes à faire ça.   "Nous sommes en guerre", alors restez chez vous, SVP.   #COVID19france https://t.co/kJ6mc6xFO3”




					twitter.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158573​




Finalement, il est bien, en King Kong, Bobbynoutchak...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158585​


Mais nonnn, il va falloir se trimballer avec ça pour faire ses courses ??!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Mais nonnn, il va falloir se trimballer avec ça pour faire ses courses ??!!!



Évidemment !

Ce n'est pas prévu pour décorer les murs de ta chambre !

 "*Vouloir comprendre, c'est commencer à désobéi*r" ​


----------



## sinbad21 (17 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Mais nonnn, il va falloir se trimballer avec ça pour faire ses courses ??!!!


Ouais, c'est complètement débile.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158585​


C'est quoi ce document ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce document ?


Ceci... https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/conte...le/Attestation_de_deplacement_derogatoire.pdf ...qui est le document officiel pour sortir et pouvant être demandé en cas de contrôle. On peut le recopier à la main.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Etrange , mon employeur ne m'en a pas parlé , n'y les douanes ,je le garde sous le coude alors  

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Vaccin contre le coronavirus et traitement: les pistes les plus prometteuses


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Bon , nous devrions être contrôler ce soir après le boulot 

A la frontière franco-suisse, les contrôles s'intensifient


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> On peut le recopier à la main.


Est-ce que on peut le passer taper à la machine ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les capacités de réanimation « saturées » dans le Haut-Rhin


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ouais, c'est complètement débile.


D'un autre côté, quand tu demandes aux gens d'éviter les contacts et qu'au moindre rayon de soleil ils vont s'entasser les uns sur les autres dans les parcs, faut pas s'étonner qu'on en arrive la.
A débile, débile et demi


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que on peut le passer taper à la machine ?


Si tu veux perdre ton temps, tu fais ce que tu veux, vu que tu as un modèle.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Dix-neuf douanes seront fermées entre Genève et la France voisine


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Aéroport de Genève :«On n’arrive pas à appliquer les consignes contre le coronavirus»


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Le confinement contre le coronavirus commence en France, 100 000 membres des forces de l’ordre déployés


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2020)

y'a pas a dire, tout fonctionne parfaitement à distance.
le vpn est stable et rapide, c'est ce qui compte !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> y'a pas a dire, tout fonctionne parfaitement à distance.
> le vpn est stable et rapide, c'est ce qui compte !


Y'a pas à dire, c'est pas au point le travail à distance.
Le VPN rame, et quand il ne déconnecte pas l'affichage à l'écran se fait comme au temps du minitel : par bandes.
Et travailler sur un 13 pouces et un clavier sans pavé numérique quand on est habitué à 2 écrans de 22 et un grand clavier, pas glop.
Mais bon.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et travailler sur un 13 pouces et un clavier sans pavé numérique quand on est habitué à 2 écrans de 22 et un grand clavier, pas glop.


Tu n'as pas eu le droit d'embarquer un de tes écrans ? C'est pas cool !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Pas encore de décision de prise dans mon job ,  je devrais en savoir plus assez vite


----------



## flotow (17 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire, c'est pas au point le travail à distance.
> Le VPN rame, et quand il ne déconnecte pas l'affichage à l'écran se fait comme au temps du minitel : par bandes.
> Et travailler sur un 13 pouces et un clavier sans pavé numérique quand on est habitué à 2 écrans de 22 et un grand clavier, pas glop.
> Mais bon.





Sly54 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu le droit d'embarquer un de tes écrans ? C'est pas cool !



On fait du VNC en intéractif, et c'est presque aussi fluide qu'au bureau !

On a aussi le droit d'emporter écran/clavier/souris si l'on veut, mais il faut faire un papier avec les # de série 
Je suis sur un 15" alors que normalement je suis sur un 2*24" + 15", mais bon, j'y arrive quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2020)

Chômage partiel depuis ce midi.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus. Des premiers contrôles au Havre pour faire respecter les mesures de confinement

_Autre précision, l'attestation doit bel et bien être remplie à chaque déplacement._


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Coronavirus. Des premiers contrôles au Havre pour faire respecter les mesures de confinement
> 
> _Autre précision, l'attestation doit bel et bien être remplie à chaque déplacement._



Mais on peut le faire en version numérique uniquement : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/03/...a-remplir-et-lutiliser-avec-son-iphone-113663


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Autre précision, l'attestation doit bel et bien être remplie à chaque déplacement.


C'est surtout le motif qui importe.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu le droit d'embarquer un de tes écrans ? C'est pas cool !


La question ne se pose pas, ils sont fixés sur des bras vissés au bureau


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2020)

Emporte le bureau alors


----------



## litobar71 (17 Mars 2020)

nouvelles fraîches en Maconnais : covid-19-une-centaine-de-cas-positifs-dans-le-maconnais


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

P'tin c'est pas gagné le confinement, y'en a qui ont tout compris : dans le jardin de ma voisine (70 à 75 ans, sujet à risque) il y a sa petite fille (12 ou 13 ans, porteur sain possible sinon probable) qui  joue au ballon, sans doute déposée la par ses parents.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

La procédure a l'air bien respecté dans les montagnes du Jura , je reviens de faire du sport et j'ai pas croisé un chat


----------



## Neyres (17 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tin c'est pas gagné le confinement, y'en a qui ont tout compris : dans le jardin de ma voisine (70 à 75 ans, sujet à risque) il y a sa petite fille (12 ou 13 ans, porteur sain possible sinon probable) qui  joue au ballon, sans doute déposée la par ses parents.



Il n'y a qu'une seule solution: dépistage systématique, et mise en quarantaine dans les écoles désaffectées des porteurs du virus...
Je sais, c'est très dictatorial, voir plus, mais en même temps, les gens ne sont pas discipliné et malheureusement cette mesure permettrait d'éviter bien des contagions et bien des morts ...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'une seule solution: dépistage systématique,


Pas assez de bras pour dépister ! Imagine sur Paris, même avec 10 000 militaires, tu n'arriverais pas à dépister tout le monde…




Neyres a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'une seule solution: dépistage systématique,
> …
> cette mesure permettrait d'éviter bien des contagions et bien des morts ...


Non, la solution c'est l'abattage systématique. Là tu élimines à 100% tout risque de contagion.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mars 2020)

Je supprime mon propre message


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas assez de bras pour dépister ! Imagine sur Paris, même avec 10 000 militaires, tu n'arriverais pas à dépister tout le monde…



En Corée du Sud, ils ont fait des dépistages massifs.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les cadeaux de Canal+, Orange, Free et SFR


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : les cadeaux de Canal+, Orange, Free et SFR


Ranafout' je regarde la télé 'à l'ancienne' via la TNT et une antenne rateau. Alors les offres sur les box


----------



## loustic (17 Mars 2020)

Déclaration de Bill Gates en 2015 à propos de la propagation du virus Ebola en 2014 
Sous-titré.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : les cadeaux de Canal+, Orange, Free et SFR


Tu aurais pu trouver plus près   









						Restez chez vous : Monument Valley 2 et Lara Croft GO gratuits, Free améliore son petit forfait…
					

Pour lutter contre le coronavirus, il y a les gestes barrière à appliquer, et les gestes commerciaux des acteurs du numérique. Que ce soit pour faciliter le télétravail, assurer la continuité de l'enseignement, ou vous divertir, de plus en plus d'organisations offrent ou étoffent...




					www.macg.co
				












						Coronavirus : Free offre 1 Go pour les abonnés à 2 € jusqu'à fin avril
					

Free a mis en place pour les abonnés au forfait 2 € (ou 0 € pour les utilisateurs d'une Freebox) une nouvelle option dans leur Espace abonné. Elle permet de bloquer tout dépassement de consommation au-delà des 1 Go. La semaine dernière, l'opérateur a relevé gratuitement le plafond de data pour...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2020)

Trop de contaminés...








						Coronavirus :  «Il va falloir choisir» entre les malades, admettent des soignants
					

Faute de places suffisantes en réanimation, des soignants dans les zones les plus touchées par l’épidémie nous confient avoir renoncé à intu




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mars 2020)

Donc c'est quoi le plan pour par sortir du confinement avec un IMC déplorant,
(les kinder bueno....)

Je regarde sur amazon les truc de sport indoor efficace.. Est ce que les mini escalier à pression qui simule une marche d'escalier sur place, ça marche?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2020)

Les derniers chiffres sont tombés...







...et en France on est loin du pic, loin s'en faut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2020)

Les Stepper ?
C'est pas génial mais toujours mieux que rien... Je pense qu'un vélo est mieux et qu'un tapis de course reste le top.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mars 2020)

On parle de 50.000 cas avéré au RU (non testé mais qui ne collent pas aux stats de la grippe de l'année passée et qui sont symptomatique) alors qu'on sort de la grippe.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Donc c'est quoi le plan pour par sortir du confinement avec un IMC déplorant,
> (les kinder bueno....)
> 
> Je regarde sur amazon les truc de sport indoor efficace.. Est ce que les mini escalier à pression qui simule une marche d'escalier sur place, ça marche?


Faite du sport 
sortez , c'est pas interdit


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faite du sport
> sortez , c'est pas interdit


Oui mais bon avec 39 de fièvre (en baisse depuis ce matin) et les gouvernements qui disent n'importe quoi, et devant encore être en quarantaine stricte jusqu'à avoir une charge virale négative, actuellement je pense que mon masque et moi et mon jogging on va attirer l'attention, même quand je serai guéri la semaine prochaine et que je recommencerai à sortir.  Même si bon je serai immunisé et donc en bien meilleur état que vous tous


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mars 2020)

PS: La France et Macron qui demande à Buzin qui sait que "le tsunami est devant nous", et qui lui demande de déserter..... pour faire une campagne mensongère, je suis pas prêt de le digérer.

Les politique britanniques veulent sauver l'économie avant la santé des français, c'était très clair jusqu'à aujourd'hui,
et les politiques françaises d'Europe veulent sauver leur vie politique et leur crédibilité, leurs privilèges avant la santé des humains qui vivent dans leur territoires.

Quel est le pire?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : non, il n’est pas possible de se rendre à un enterrement


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Mars 2020)

Ok, je vais péter un câble.
Ça ne fait que deux jours que j'ai les gosses sur le dos (qui ne sont pourtant pas des monstres) et j'envisage déjà de déserter.
Tous mes projets de boulot ont été annulés et si je ne bosse pas je ne rentre pas une thune (si on regarde le bon côté des choses, on peut dire qu'avec pas une thune, je n'ai aucune raison d'aller risquer ma santé dans les files d'attente des supermarchés - où de toute manière tout le monde est agressif).
Je voulais faire du bricolo mais il me manque des trucs. Des trucs qu'on ne peut trouver que dans des magasins fermés.
Je commence tout, je ne finis rien.
Je ne peux pas aller voir mes parents qui habitent à 100 bornes de chez moi.
Sur toutes les chaines de télé des tas de cons, qui sortent de chez eux, eux, me disent de ne pas sortir de chez moi.
C'est quoi ce bordel ?!?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Mars 2020)

Essaie de dormir la nuit. Le confinement est difficile.
Je dis ça mais personnellement j'ai décidé d'aller à la nuit blanche pour mieux dormir demain soir.

Et oui les chaînes de télé m'ont mit un coup de grâce aujourd'hui. Le gouvernement également, et les vidéos des policiers habituellement habitué à faire la circulation sur le périphérique soudainement muté avec des mégaphones pour faire la circulation dans les rues en hurlant à des gens à 2 mètres d'eux qu'ils ne sont pas civiques. Franchement c'est inutile de diffuser ça. Enfin je m'en retourne à RTS. J'ai essayé LCI et BFM et leurs experts vont nous donner une attaque là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mars 2020)

Perso, j’ai réinstallé un jeu en ligne qui me prenait du temps sur l’ipad et je fais du dev perso sur le mac. Je compte prendre du temps pour enfin bien trier photo et musique


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2020)

j'entame ma deuxième semaine, et c'est vraiment comme si j'étais au bureau.

la différence, c'est que je ne bougeais déjà pas beaucoup en semaine, et que la je bouge encore moins (même s'il n'y a pas - encore - de confinement ici). il y a moins de traffic dans la rue, et donc moins de cons au feu rouge qui fait l'angle : c'est plus tranquille !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Pour ma part , toujours rien , sauf une grosse attente a la frontière   la galère .
Je regarde ce soir pour passer par une frontière verte


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'armée s'installe à Mulhouse, "comme un service supplémentaire qui se greffe à l’hôpital"


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Le nouveau coronavirus peut survivre plusieurs heures à l'air libre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2020)

Ce matin, premières courses en mode confinement. C’était particulier.

Parcours dans le centre commercial balisé, accès à l’hypermarché d’Auchan au compte goutte et par petits groupe, des rayons presque vides (essentiellement pour tout ce qui est de marque distributeur),...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Perso, j’ai réinstallé un jeu en ligne qui me prenait du temps sur l’ipad et je fais du dev perso sur le mac. Je compte prendre du temps pour enfin bien trier photo et musique


Moi aussi j'ai du temps sur ma Pomme qui me manqué : triage photo et j'écris mon manuscrit. Je vous colle le prologue : 
Lorsque j’ai quitté la seconde clinique de rééducation un 2 octobre 2007, j’ai noté péniblement, à mon rythme, ma vie d’avant le drame. Cette vie où j’étais encore considérée comme un être humain.
Puis, j’ai essayé d’y rajouter quelques phrases notées vite fait, un jour, de-ci de-là, par-ci par-là. Régulièrement, afin de combler mes après-midis, j’y reviens, tant elles sont si vides et si néfastes. J’ai essayé de vous relater ma vie d’aujourd’hui, dans ce pays qui m’est devenu insupportable à travers mes coups de gueule et mes coups de sang ; ma colère contre vous.
Ainsi je l’évacue puisqu’oralement cela m’est presque impossible. Grâce à l’écriture, je pouvais apaiser mes souffrances, seulement sur le moment, je resterai une éternelle déçue de la Vie.
Ce livre est devenu une occupation, MON occupation, une échappatoire et LE moyen d’aérer mon esprit. Pourquoi faire de sa biographie, une biothérapie ?
Comment faire pour continuer à « vivre » cette existence si différente de celle du commun des mortels ?
Pourrait-elle devenir un jour, grâce à ma force de caractère hors du commun, le semblant d’une vie des plus ordinaires ?
Qui sait, peut-être ?
Je l’espère.
Mes mémoires veulent, le temps d’une lecture, vous céder ma place.
Avec un brin d’humour, je vous invite à enfiler durant quelques heures, non pas mes baskets, mais un de mes vêtements les plus intimes, mon string.
Je vous démontrerais qu’on peut, chacun, quels que soient les évènements de sa vie, y déceler du positif.
Je pense à vous tous, dans notre beau pays, qui broyez du noir.
Voici une solution ! Ma solution !
Une, pour être bien dans sa peau et entrevoir la lumière surgir au bout du tunnel !
Comme on dit : _« On ne peut pas rester toute sa vie le nez dans la merde ! » _
On a tous une force et une volonté positives au plus profond de notre être. Sans cesse, nous pouvons puiser dans ce lieu caché et protégé cette eau vive qui n’attend que notre désir pour laisser jaillir la Vie.
Je vais vous démontrer comment…


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce matin, premières courses en mode confinement. C’était particulier.
> 
> Parcours dans le centre commercial balisé, accès à l’hypermarché d’Auchan au compte goutte et par petits groupe, des rayons presque vides (essentiellement pour tout ce qui est de marque distributeur),...


Pas encore de contrôle ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Tesla : Elon Musk pense que la peur est plus dangereuse que le coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Pendant la guerre contre le coronavirus... le canon de Nice se tait


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus à Nantes :Le stationnement dans la rue est désormais gratuit


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2020)

Tout le monde est logé à la même enseigne ou pas ? Hier après-midi, j'ai reçu ce SMS du Gouvernement...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Le beau geste de certains propriétaires pour le personnel soignant


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tout le monde est logé à la même enseigne ou pas ? Hier après-midi, j'ai reçu ce SMS du Gouvernement...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158811


Je pense que nous l'avons tous reçu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas encore de contrôle ?



Je n’en ai pas eu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2020)

Dommage collatéral   









						La police intervient pour une dispute conjugale… liée au télétravail
					

Au Mans, les policiers ont été appelés lundi soir afin d’apaiser une dispute liée au confinement




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

*Attestation : seulement sur papier*
L' attestation de déplacement n'est finalement PAS valable sur smartphone


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Bon , en repos dès ce soir  
Je vais pouvoir profiter pour faire du sport et m'occuper de mon jardin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mars 2020)

Sport en chambre


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les boulangeries pourront être ouvertes 7 jours sur 7


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tout le monde est logé à la même enseigne ou pas ? Hier après-midi, j'ai reçu ce SMS du Gouvernement...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 158811



Oui --> https://www.igen.fr/telecoms/2020/03/coronavirus-comment-le-sms-du-gouvernement-ete-envoye-113679


----------



## Neyres (18 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , en repos dès ce soir
> Je vais pouvoir profiter pour faire du sport et m'occuper de mon jardin


et le forum ? ....


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , en repos dès ce soir
> Je vais pouvoir profiter pour faire du sport et m'occuper de mon jardin


a force de faire de la marche nordique... il va bien falloir s'en occuper de ton jardin !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> a force de faire de la marche nordique... il va bien falloir s'en occuper de ton jardin !


Le matin 15 ou 20 km de marche et le jardin l'après midi 
C'est vrai qu'il en a grand besoin


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> et le forum ? ....


Aussi , mais c'est un plaisir aussi


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2020)

Avenir du confiné :

Devenir conarovirus


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Avenir du confiné :
> 
> Devenir conarovirus


Ou éviter de l'être !


----------



## roquebrune (18 Mars 2020)

Si cette intox  a la pandémie pouvait durer un an  !  ma femme prof est ravie , 100% payee  et pas d'école,  a part ca non je vois pas


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Si cette intox  a la pandémie pouvait durer un an  !  ma femme prof est ravie , 100% payee  et pas d'école,  a part ca non je vois pas


Elle n'a pas déjà les grèves ?


----------



## roquebrune (18 Mars 2020)

on vit en Allemagne , les grèves c'est une pandémie française 
moi je  le trouve plutôt sympathique ce virus


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

CORONAVIRUS : LES BERGES DU RHÔNE FERMÉES JUSQU'À NOUVEL ORDRE


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> on vit en Allemagne , les grèves c'est une pandémie française
> moi je  le trouve plutôt sympathique ce virus



Pas moi.


----------



## loustic (18 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> ...
> moi je  le trouve plutôt sympathique ce virus





loustic a dit:


> ...
> Devenir conarovirus


Et voilà !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

L'épidémie pourrait détruire 25 millions d'emplois dans le monde


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> on vit en Allemagne , les grèves c'est une pandémie française
> moi je  le trouve plutôt sympathique ce virus


Vous devriez leur dirent 

*475 morts en Italie en 24 heures*
La pandémie de coronavirus a tué 475 personnes en Italie dans les dernières 24 heures, le pire bilan enregistré dans un seul pays en une journée, a annoncé mercredi la protection civile.
Désormais, ce sont près de 3 000 personnes qui ont perdu la vie en Italie en raison de cette maladie, un bilan très proche de celui de la Chine (plus de 3 200 morts) d’où est partie la pandémie. Les services sanitaires italiens ont enregistré 4 207 nouveaux cas dans les dernières 24 heures, un chiffre là encore jamais atteint auparavant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> CORONAVIRUS : LES BERGES DU RHÔNE FERMÉES JUSQU'À NOUVEL ORDRE



Dans ce cas, on ferme aussi les routes ?
On est déjà confiné, donc il est normalement interdit d'aller sur les berges n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Bon , me voila en repos
Pour le salaire , je sais pas trop
je verrais apres !!

Pour demain je dois faire le programme de ma journée  

Grasse matinée  ,ça je prend 
après .......................................


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : la France sur les pas de l'Italie ? Ce que disent les chiffres


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: l'appel engagé d'un médecin lyonnais devient viral sur Internet


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Pénélope Bagieu popularise un dessin participatif géant, et ça cartonne sur Twitter


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Trump "en guerre" contre le coronavirus, navire-hôpital dépêché à New York


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Je vous colle le prologue :


Je laisse le prologue ici. Merci d'ouvrir un sujet en terrasse si tu souhaites prolonger ce partage. Malgré une transversale commue, le repli sur soi, la suite risque de s'éloigner du sujet initial. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Coronavirus : les boulangeries pourront être ouvertes 7 jours sur 7


Ma boulangerie fait déjà 90 heures la semaine avec un jour de repos. Jour qui n'est hélas pas de tout repos étant donné qu'un Boulanger a besoin de 48 heures pour faire son pain, ses croissants, etc. Heureusement, c'est à prendre au conditionnel…


----------



## Nounours007 (18 Mars 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Quand on pourrat ressortir, après 1 mois et demi de confinement=



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071y-oRFDWY






Pour nous ce seras un peut comme les vaches ,
ont seras aussi content de mettre la queue en l'air après le confinement !!!!


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> on vit en Allemagne , les grèves c'est une pandémie française
> moi je  le trouve plutôt sympathique ce virus


Très franchement c'est comme s'il ne se passait rien ici. Seulement le travail a domicile qui est obligatoire (mais ça pourrait aussi être une dérogation dans une semaine normale).
Autant les étals étaient vides le weekend dernier, autant ce soir, pas de soucis.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ma boulangerie fait déjà 90 heures la semaine avec un jour de repos. Jour qui n'est hélas pas de tout repos étant donné qu'un Boulanger a besoin de 48 heures pour faire son pain, ses croissants, etc. Heureusement, c'est à prendre au conditionnel…



90 Heures ?? C'est énorme 
C'est quoi cette boulangerie ??


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : 89 nouveaux décès en France, 4095 personnes verbalisées

Je ne sais pas quel est le chiffre qui me choque le plus


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Autant les étals étaient vides le weekend dernier, autant ce soir, pas de soucis.


T'as bien de la chance. Enfin ça va me permettre savoir si les barilla™  sont vraiment meilleures que les carrouf©


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Très franchement c'est comme s'il ne se passait rien ici


C'est pas dangereux comme situation ?


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as bien de la chance. Enfin ça va me permettre savoir si les barilla™  sont vraiment meilleures que les carrouf©


Parlons donc de cette délicieuse sauce bolognaise que j'ai du faire au champagne parce que je n'avais plus de vin !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> barilla™


Collezione ou pas ? 


flotow a dit:


> Parlons donc de cette délicieuse sauce bolognaise que j'ai du faire au champagne


Chacun sa recette !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Mars 2020)

Attestation sur mobile non valable


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour le salaire , je sais pas trop
> je verrais apres !!



84% de ton salaire net (hors primes).

Après, ton patron peut te verser 100% de ton salaire mais la part au delà des 84% (pris en charge par l’Etat) c’est pour sa pomme.


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas dangereux comme situation ?


C'est pas moi qui décide !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

Il est des nôtres...









						Ricard offre 70.000 litres d'alcool pour fabriquer du gel hydroalcoolique
					

La marque de spiritueux, basée à Marseille, se mobilise face à la crise du coronavirus




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2020)

L'amour au temps du coronavirus : huis clos italien


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> 84% de ton salaire net (hors primes).
> 
> Après, ton patron peut te verser 100% de ton salaire mais la part au delà des 84% (pris en charge par l’Etat) c’est pour sa pomme.


Ah , il faut que je me renseigne pour ma part , car je sais pas ce que je vais toucher


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Trump reproche à la Chine d'avoir agi trop lentement


----------



## Neyres (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , il faut que je me renseigne pour ma part , car je sais pas ce que je vais toucher


Salaire


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Salaire


Si je comprend bien , je garde l'intégralité de mon salaire selon  l'art. 324a CO ?


----------



## Neyres (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si je comprend bien , je garde l'intégralité de mon salaire selon  l'art. 324a CO ?


Selon ce que j'ai compris oui ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Selon ce que j'ai compris oui ...


Cool , c'est aussi ce que je pensais , mais j'étais pas certain , un de mes collègues vient aussi de me confirmer cela 

Merci bonne journée


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2020)

Il y en a d'excellentes : Mieux vaut en rire


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: une prolongation du confinement «très vraisemblablement nécessaire» (Santé Publique France)


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2020)

Conseil d'un chauffeur routier


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus : Une touriste têtue extirpée de la piscine et menottée*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Italie: les mesures de confinement prolongées


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

C'est encourageant  
Le coronavirus éradiqué dans deux villages italiens


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mars 2020)

Des français qui se sont fait griller pour des grillades


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je laisse le prologue ici. Merci d'ouvrir un sujet en terrasse si tu souhaites prolonger ce partage. Malgré une transversale commue, le repli sur soi, la suite risque de s'éloigner du sujet initial.
> 
> Ma boulangerie fait déjà 90 heures la semaine avec un jour de repos. Jour qui n'est hélas pas de tout repos étant donné qu'un Boulanger a besoin de 48 heures pour faire son pain, ses croissants, etc. Heureusement, c'est à prendre au conditionnel…


TKT le sujet en Q est clôt pour moi. Ici ça reste pour mon questionnement OS & iOS. 
Prenez tous soin de vous et restez chez vous ! S'en sortir sans sortir !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus en Chine: le compteur tombe à zéro pour les cas locaux


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Sport ce matin et pas un chat dans les sentiers de randonnées de montagne


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sport ce matin et pas un chat dans les sentiers de randonnées de montagne


Tu sais que ce n'est pas le but du confinement ? 
Ils ferment même les plages, alors que l'on pourrait croire que c'est suffisement grand pour être toléré.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Tu sais que ce n'est pas le but du confinement ?
> Ils ferment même les plages, alors que l'on pourrait croire que c'est suffisement grand pour être toléré.


Non , j'ai le droit
voila ce qu'il faut respecter
Pratiquer une activité sportive est possible, à condition que la séance soit courte, à proximité de votre domicile et qu'elle se fasse seul. Les sports collectifs sont donc interdits. 
Je respecte la règle


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si je comprend bien , je garde l'intégralité de mon salaire selon  l'art. 324a CO ?


Ton employeur est bien en France ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ton employeur est bien en France ?


Non , En Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

CORONAVIRUS: LA PRATIQUE DU VÉLO N'EST PAS AUTORISÉ


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , En Suisse


C'est ce qu'il me semblait.
Par contre, je n'avais pas vu que *Neyres* t'avait donné la bonne référence sur le BDO Suisse. Trop fort ce *Neyres*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il me semblait.
> Par contre, je n'avais pas vu que *Neyres* t'avait donné la bonne référence sur le BDO Suisse. Trop fort ce *Neyres*


Oui , merci pour ses informations


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , En Suisse



Si tu as l’intégralité de ta paye, tu ne perds pas au change (les infos que je t’ai donné concerne la France).


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Si tu as l’intégralité de ta paye, tu ne perds pas au change (les infos que je t’ai donné concerne la France).


Oui , c'est ce que j'avais compris , merci de ton information


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

L'Île de Ré inquiète devant l'afflux d'arrivants fuyant le coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: fermeture du Sacré-Coeur à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : en Autriche, jusqu'à 3 600 euros d'amende


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus et confinement : mon employeur peut-il m'imposer mes congés ?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai le droit
> voila ce qu'il faut respecter
> Pratiquer une activité sportive est possible, à condition que la séance soit courte, à proximité de votre domicile et qu'elle se fasse seul. Les sports collectifs sont donc interdits.
> Je respecte la règle


Non, un à 2 km maxi, 20 minutes, ça a été précisé par le ministère des sports.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, un à 2 km maxi, 20 minutes, ça a été précisé par le ministère des sports.


C'est con, j'ai un stade à 100m, mais ils l'ont fermé. Pourtant vu le peu de monde qui le fréquente hors scolaires c'est facile de garder ses distances.
En attendant, chomage technique pour moi aussi. Sauf que c'est total flou, tant sur la durée (4, ou 5 jours par semaine ?), que sur le salaire (un bruit de couloir dit que la boite va compenser, un autre que non. Les connaissant je penche pour la deuxième solution hélas)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, un à 2 km maxi, 20 minutes, ça a été précisé par le ministère des sports.


Je suis entièrement de cet avis , de toute façon je fais du sport chez moi modérement dans un espace privé .
mais c'est vrai qu'avec cette conjoncture , il faut mieux ne pas prendre de risque pour ne pas aller ce blesser . Le personnel hospitalier a d'autres priorités en ce moment


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> En attendant, chomage technique pour moi aussi.



Bienvenue au club.


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2020)

@Himeji @Romuald vous faites quel type de travail ? c'est quelque chose de manuel ou en contact avec du public ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2020)

ingénieur système. Mais la boite a vu son chiffre d'affaire chuter de 80% depuis le stade 3, donc arrêt des projets non sensibles et concentration uniquement sur le MCO. A plus tard les évolutions système, et pourtant y'en avait, du renouvellement des bécanes et des baies de stockage en passant par les upgrades software. Réduction de moitié de l'équipe, je fais partie des heureux (?) gagnants.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2020)

Voilà la dernière MAJ de mon employeur :


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2020)

Le carnaval à Nice a été arrêté , faut bien se débarrasser !
Mais apparemment c'est pas fini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Himeji @Romuald vous faites quel type de travail ? c'est quelque chose de manuel ou en contact avec du public ?



Je fais de la gestion de contrats en mutuelle. Donc ni manuel ou en contact avec le public.

Mais la direction de la mutuelle a fermé le bureau.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Si tu as l’intégralité de ta paye, tu ne perds pas au change (les infos que je t’ai donné concerne la France).


Non , je ne perd , mais je pense a tous le monde , c'est pas simple


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Je fais de la gestion de contrats en mutuelle. Donc ni manuel ou en contact avec le public.
> 
> Mais la direction de la mutuelle a fermé le bureau.


Décision de la direction , c'est logique 
Pas de télétravail  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Décision de la direction , c'est logique
> Pas de télétravail  ?



Pas pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas pour moi.


plus qu'a rester tranquille chez toi


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : 372 décès en France, la barre des 10 000 cas franchie


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 159243


Je réagis sur ta blague , mais je trouve que le personnel dans les magasins n'ont pas de masques et pas trop de protection
cela me sidère de si peu de mesure de protection


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: la France sur les pas de l'Italie? Ce que disent les chiffres


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Confinement : à Nice, un drone pour faire respecter les consignes


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Confinement : à Nice, un drone pour faire respecter les consignes



Et pas besoin de masque pour lui...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Tour de France des plages, montagnes, forêts... interdites pour cause de coronavirus


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ingénieur système. Mais la boite a vu son chiffre d'affaire chuter de 80% depuis le stade 3, donc arrêt des projets non sensibles et concentration uniquement sur le MCO. A plus tard les évolutions système, et pourtant y'en avait, du renouvellement des bécanes et des baies de stockage en passant par les upgrades software. Réduction de moitié de l'équipe, je fais partie des heureux (?) gagnants.



80% !!
c'est vraiment pas de chance, car ça ressemble à un travail qui, dans une certaine mesure, doit pouvoir être éffectué à domicile.



Himeji a dit:


> Je fais de la gestion de contrats en mutuelle. Donc ni manuel ou en contact avec le public.
> 
> Mais la direction de la mutuelle a fermé le bureau.


Effectivement, c'est pas facile si le bureau est fermé et que l'on autorise pas le télétravail.
Ce qui est dommage, c'est que cette possibilité ne soit pas donnée.

Moi je fais de la CAD, et tant que le VPN + VNC fonctionne, je peux faire 100% de mon travail.
Par contre, avec l'isolement partiel, ce n'est pas rigolo.

Être au chomage partiel n'est pas mieux, mais au moins tu peux profiter pour faire des choses que tu ne fais jamais.

Prochaine MAJ à 12.30 quelque chose ! Peut-être que le confinement arrive pour nous aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> 80% !!
> c'est vraiment pas de chance, car ça ressemble à un travail qui, dans une certaine mesure, doit pouvoir être éffectué à domicile.
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de télétravail pour ma part , donc au repos total , mais j'ai largement de quoi m'occuper avec la maison et le jardin .
Bon courage a toutes les personnes qui travailent


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de télétravail pour ma part , donc au repos total , mais j'ai largement de quoi m'occuper avec la maison et le jardin .
> Bon courage a toutes les personnes qui travailent


Tu fais quoi pour être en arrêt total ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

_car ça ressemble à un travail qui je pense doit pouvoir être éffectué à distance_

Ah mais je peux parfaitement faire mon travail à distance, d'ailleurs ça fait des années que je et les collègues leur demandons de pouvoir le faire à tiers ou mi-temps. Hélas le chiffre d'affaire ne dépend pas de nous (encore que si les ordis partent en vrille ça ne va pas le faire !) mais essentiellement d'activités impliquant des regroupements de personnes, et qui donc ont été arrêtées d'un coup.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Tu fais quoi pour être en arrêt total ?


Mon entreprise est les filiales sont fermées donc pas le choix que de rien faire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est pas facile si le bureau est fermé et que l'on autorise pas le télétravail.
> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que cette possibilité ne soit pas donnée.



Si, il y a le télétravail mais dans mon cas c’est problémétique.


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2020)

Ah bah voilà, confinement dès ce soir minuit.
Par contre, il semblerait que ça ne soit pas aussi restrictif qu'en France, tout en étant aligné sur les modalitées autrichiennes.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> c’est probl*émétique*.


C'est à vomir ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Il y a vraiment des Enf*orés  .


----------



## litobar71 (20 Mars 2020)

jésus-marie-joseph !
par Toutânkhamon !

je FIPpe à _mort_ en ces temps délicatement sensibles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est à vomir ?



Connerie de correcteur.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

@*Diablo76*
Tu as l'adresse de ce tabac ? J'ai soudainement une furieuse envie de jouer aux boules et par mégarde de casser la vitrine !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*Diablo76*
> Tu as l'adresse de ce tabac ? J'ai soudainement une furieuse envie de jouer aux boules et par mégarde de casser la vitrine !


Non malheureusement....


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*Diablo76*
> Tu as l'adresse de ce tabac ? J'ai soudainement une furieuse envie de jouer aux boules et par mégarde de casser la vitrine !


Que la vitrine ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : comment comparer les chiffres de France, d'Italie, d'Espagne et d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Affiche a l'entrée d'un supermarché dans le jura


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Quand je pense que l'on en profite mème pas


----------



## peyret (20 Mars 2020)

Plus fort que les GG ....


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2020)

1.09 euro/L pour le gazole ici, c'est 10 centimes de moins que les derniers mois.
ça a effectivement baissé dans les deux dernières semines.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2020)

J'entends parler de confinement jusqu'à début mai, j'espère que c'est une connerie...  
Pourrai pas tenir...


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'entends parler de confinement jusqu'à début mai, j'espère que une connerie...
> Pourrai pas tenir...


Il y a de fortes chances qu'en effet le confinement dure tout le mois d'avril.


----------



## Neyres (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a de fortes chances qu'en effet le confinement dure tout le mois d'avril.


Voir bien plus ... malheureusement. Et une fois que l'épidémie sera passée, on aura les conséquences économiques ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Voir bien plus ... malheureusement. Et une fois que l'épidémie sera passée, on aura les conséquences économiques ...


Il va falloir reprendre le boulot de plus belle


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2020)

Vous me faites rire!!!

Moi, j' ai survécu a un évenement bien plus terrible, que çà devait etre l' apocalypse sur terre, le plus grave évenements de ces derniers siècle!!!!... le bug de l' an 2000 (J' y ait survécu!!)


----------



## Neyres (20 Mars 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Vous me faites rire!!!
> 
> Moi, j' ai survécu a un évenement bien plus terrible, que çà devait etre l' apocalypse sur terre, le plus grave évenements de ces derniers siècle!!!!... le bug de l' an 2000 (J' y ait survécu!!)


Moi aussi, tout le jour de l'an sur les PC à contrôler si tout ce passait bien... et au final pas grand chose.


----------



## Neyres (20 Mars 2020)

Et ceux qui vivent dans un studio ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Et ceux qui vivent dans un studio ?


C'est mieux, ça fait moins de route à faire


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'entends parler de confinement jusqu'à début mai, j'espère que c'est une connerie...
> Pourrai pas tenir...





Locke a dit:


> Il y a de fortes chances qu'en effet le confinement dure tout le mois d'avril.





Neyres a dit:


> Voir bien plus ... malheureusement. Et une fois que l'épidémie sera passée, on aura les conséquences économiques ...


C'est pas une question d'être alarmiste, mais...
En Chine ça fait quoi, un mois qu'ils sont confinés ?
Et encore, pas à la mode française. Les mecs n'ont pas du tout le droit de sortir pour faire les courses, ils sont ravitaillés (ce qui fait qu'il y a tout de même des mecs dehors, certes).
Ils viennent visiblement d'atteindre le palier.
Ça fait même pas une semaine que nous sommes, soi-disant, en confinement.
Pour faire bonne mesure, on doit au moins aller jusqu'à mi-avril.
Et parce qu'on est carrément moins disciplinés qu'eux, je veux bien penser qu'on va se taper deux semaines de plus pour atteindre le palier.
C'est pas déconnant d'envisager, d'ores et déjà, qu'on est bon pour se taper le confinement jusqu'à début mai.
Et on va tenir, parce qu'on n'a pas le choix et parce que c'est pas comme si on était retenu prisonnier au fin fond du cul du loup par une fraction armée terroriste.
Et une fois libéré, on pourra aller gueuler dans la rue contre le gouvernement (et les gouvernements passés), non pas parce qu'il nous a imposer un confinement mais parce qu'il (ils) a (ont) trouvé le moyen, par pur souci de rentabilité, de foutre le service hospitalier dans une situation de merde avec des moyens de merde.
On pourra aller gueuler dans la rue contre un gouvernement qui nous explique qu'il ne faut pas sortir mais qu'il faut aller voter en masse.
Un gouvernement qui n'a aucune putain d'idée de la manière avec laquelle il faut parler au peuple.
Bref, un bande de branlotins (je ne fais pas allusion à ce sinistre abruti qui se paluche sur une vidéo) pas plus capable que les précédents, qu'il va falloir qu'on dégage vite fait.
N'allez pas croire que je perds mon sang froid, je suis parfaitement calme.
Je vais aller me faire une petite camomille, c'est l'heure.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas une question d'être alarmiste, mais...
> En Chine ça fait quoi, un mois qu'ils sont confinés ?
> Et encore, pas à la mode française. Les mecs n'ont pas du tout le droit de sortir pour faire les courses, ils sont ravitaillés (ce qui fait qu'il y a tout de même des mecs dehors, certes).
> Ils viennent visiblement d'atteindre le palier.
> ...


En parlant de la chine , j'ai trouvé cet article


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vais aller me faire une petite camomille, c'est l'heure.


Moi aussi, une camomille de chez Damoiseau, avec un zeste de citron vert


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Message bien reçu


Message effacé, au prochain c'est la porte ! :modo:


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

Ta réputation n'est pas usurpée !
Et la politesse, elle est ou ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et la politesse, elle est ou ?


À ton avis ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

Bof, trop facile


----------



## roquebrune (20 Mars 2020)

Pour le rapport officiel de la Chine je me méfie quand même un peu


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Ce site ne donne plus d'info ??
Je reste a la journée d'hier !!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Pour le rapport officiel de la Chine je me méfie quand même un peu


Oui je suis comme toi


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour les macgéens, ça fait longtemps que je ne traîne plus trop sur ces forums (ce n'est plus la même ambiance qu'il y des lustres) mais ça fait plaisir de voir quelques augustes anciens qui font de la résistance !

Et sinon pour le covid, Éric Chevillard a démarré hier une chronique quotidienne que je vous engage à consulter. Au moins avec lui, on est sûr qu'on sera surpris tous les jours et qu'on aura des raisons de se marrer (c'est déjà le cas pour les deux premières). Il faut être abonné au monde pour avoir l'intégralité mais même partiels les texte de Chevillard valent le déplacement.

Il tient aussi un blog : l'autofictif sur le net qui est édité en bouquin ensuite.

Juste un extrait, une rencontre "amoureuse" :

« - M’accorderas-tu ta main ?
Elle me répondit oui et me gifla. »


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2020)

Luc G a dit:


> Bonjour les macgéens, ça fait longtemps que je ne traîne plus trop sur ces forums (ce n'est plus la même ambiance qu'il y des lustres) mais ça fait plaisir de voir quelques augustes anciens qui font de la résistance !



Hé Luc ! ça me fait bien plaisir de te recroiser aux hasards du forum ! C'est vrai que ça faisait longtemps !
Quant à faire de la résistance, c'est plus un combat d'arrière garde que nous menons aujourd'hui !


----------



## Nounours007 (20 Mars 2020)

A rester tous chez nous ,

la voiture au garage , donc logiquement ont pollue bien moins la terre ,
dite moi si en ville ont respire mieux , car moins pollué !!!
comme je demeure dans les Ardennes belge l'air est logiquement pas pollué , ( LOGIQUEMENT )
 les média y en parle même pas  !!

en parlant prix des carburants le diesel au Luxembourg  ,
est a 0,985 euros le litre a mon passage ils y a peut ,

nounours


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

il n'y a pas de pleine lune à venir pourtant.....


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Nounours007 a dit:


> A rester tous chez nous ,
> 
> la voiture au garage , donc logiquement ont pollue bien moins la terre ,
> dite moi si en ville ont respire mieux , car moins pollué !!!
> ...


0,985€ Le litre ???


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

Nounours007 a dit:


> les média y en parle même pas !!


S'il fallait attendre une _information_ des géants de l'_actualité_ ça se saurait…

L'information que tu recherches peut se retrouver sur n'importe lequel des sites web propulsant les niveaux de qualité de l'air. Et peut-être même que tu peux accéder à un historique des données enregistrées région par région, pour voir si effectivement la pollution atmosphérique a baissé entre février et maintenant.


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour les Magdaleniens 

Ici en Bavière on en est en tout  a 20 morts, n'importe quelle journée de pleine activité en voiture en fait beaucoup plus sans compter les accidents graves
Si la vie et la santé des gens était vraiment un impératif on devrait en principe limiter la circulation
Ma belle soeur est infirmière a Dresden et le service des urgences ou elle travail a zero patients, elle  a jamais eu si peu de boulot
Mais le but (qui m'échappe) de cette propagande est sans doute ailleurs, économique très certainement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2020)

Japon : à Nara, avec moins d’humains pour les nourrir, les cerfs envahissent la ville
					

Dans la ville de Nara, au Japon, les cerfs sika envahissent la ville en quête de nourriture face à l’absence des touristes. Des scènes étonnantes.




					positivr.fr


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Vacances d'été, congés imposés : ce que le coronavirus va changer


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: des millions de fleurs détruites chaque jour aux Pays-Bas


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> cette propagande


Tu peux développer steupl' ?

Pour ce qui est de la comparaison 'morts sur la route'  / 'morts du covid-19', tu as tout faux. Le confinement ne cherche pas à éviter les morts mais à étaler le nombre de cas graves dans le temps pour ne pas dépasser la capacité d'accueil et de traitement des services de soin. Si ta belle sœur a zéro patients, ça serait plutôt signe que le confinement marche bien et non qu'il ne sert à rien.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la comparaison 'morts sur la route'  / 'morts du covid-19', tu as tout faux. Le confinement ne cherche pas à éviter les morts mais à étaler le nombre de cas graves dans le temps pour ne pas dépasser la capacité d'accueil et de traitement des services de soin. Si ta belle sœur a zéro patients, ça serait plutôt signe que le confinement marche bien et non qu'il ne sert à rien.


+++beaucoup !


Si vous voulez une lecture sérieuse et (a priori) bien documentée --> Coronavirus: The Hammer and the Dance
(et pour ceux que la longueur de l'article pourrait rebuter, regardez les graphes et les légendes)


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le confinement ne cherche pas à éviter les morts mais à étaler le nombre de cas graves dans le temps pour ne pas dépasser la capacité d'accueil et de traitement des services de soin.
> Si ta belle sœur a zéro patients, ça serait plutôt signe que le confinement marche bien et non qu'il ne sert à rien.


Elle a zero patient car il y  a moins ou peu d'accidents de la route , oui c'est bien la preuve qu'en conduisant moins il y  a moins d'accidents routiers , et rien d'autres
Il n'y a pas de confinement au sens français ici sinon d'éviter les groupes

Il faut faire bien sur attention mais ni plus ni moins qu'avec une épidémie de grippe


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Cette panique est irrationnelle et parle bien plus du sytème qui infantilise le gens et cherche  a les rendre dociles et dependants que d'une épidémie sérieuse mais tout a fait normale

_PS : je ne veux surtout pas créer de polémique ni de tension, ce forum est un des plus agréables que je connaisse, si c'etait le cas merci de supprimer mes messages_


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

Dommage que hb2* ne soit plus sur ce forum, il aurait pu nous éclairer du fond de sa pensée


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Mais le but (qui m'échappe) de cette propagande est sans doute ailleurs, économique très certainement


Si tu veux en tirer profit, profites-en pour acheter des actions.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

Discussion argumentée n'est pas polémique. 
La panique est irrationnelle, on est d'accord : il n'y a pas de raison de paniquer. Mais ne pas paniquer ne signifie pas rester sans rien faire, ou pire faire n'importe quoi, surtout quand il y a de plus en plus de signes qu'il y aurait dix fois plus de porteurs sains, donc vecteurs du virus sans le savoir, que de cas avérés.
L'épidémie est plus que sérieuse, c'est une pandémie, c'est à dire une épidémie *mondiale*, et qui progresse à grande vitesse *sur le globe* : pas une épidémie 'normale' de grippe saisonnière. Je suis loin de penser que le système en profite pour rendre les gens dociles, d'ailleurs ça irait beaucoup mieux s'ils l'étaient et respectaient les règles de confinement. Je suis convaincu au contraire qu'ils ont trop tardé à mettre en place les mesures actuelles. Comme si le virus allait s'arrêter aux frontières tel un nuage radioactif venu de l'est comme lui. Après, les raisons qui ont conduit à ça, elles sont effectivement certainement politiciennes et économiques.


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

En Allemagne les gens semblent percevoir les choses différemment 
Il n’y a pas cette effet panique comme il semble en France
Ils font bien sur attention et respectent assez bien les consignes
Mais dans les amis et le voisinage tous semblent penser que tout ça est exagérément amplifié par les médias


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2020)

Apparemment, en Allemagne ils ont fait comme en Corée du Sud : des tests massifs.

Ceci explique peut-être cela.


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> En Allemagne les gens semblent percevoir les choses différemment
> Il n’y a pas cette effet panique comme il semble en France
> Ils font bien sur attention et respectent assez bien les consignes
> Mais dans les amis et le voisinage tous semblent penser que tout ça est exagérément amplifié par les médias


Pas de panique, mais pas vraiment d'effort non plus !
Du moins jusqu'à hier. C'était vraiment l'activité d'un dimanche (et sans aller à la montagne !), autant dire qu'il y avait du monde dans les rues, à pieds comme en voiture.

Les pompiers sont passés avec un haut parleur il y a une heure et se sont arrêtés au milieu de l'intersection pour dire qu'il fallait rester chez soit.

Il faut bien en parler, car contrairement à une inondation ou à un tremblement de terre, c'est quand même invisible (à moins d'habiter près d'un hôpital ?)


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Apparemment, en Allemagne ils ont fait comme en Corée du Sud : des tests massifs.
> 
> Ceci explique peut-être cela.











						Coronavirus : pourquoi le taux de mortalité est-il aussi faible en Allemagne ?
					

En début de semaine, l'Allemagne recensait 6 012 cas confirmés, dont 13 morts. La France comptabilisait dans le même temps 6 633 contaminations avérées pour 148 morts.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Ça donne quelques informations sur les différences entre la France et l'Allemagne.


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2020)

Plus de 4000 morts en Italie, sur une courbe exponantielle... c' est rien du tout...

(C' est un complot des marchands de canapé, moi je dis!)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> En Allemagne les gens semblent percevoir les choses différemment
> Il n’y a pas cette effet panique comme il semble en France
> Ils font bien sur attention et respectent assez bien les consignes
> Mais dans les amis et le voisinage tous semblent penser que tout ça est exagérément amplifié par les médias


Le confinement arrive aussi en Allemagne


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le confinement arrive aussi en Allemagne


Je sais, je suis confiné depuis hier


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le confinement arrive aussi en Allemagne


Oui depuis le 20 au soir mais c'est un appel au bon sens , on va pas racketter les gens de 130euros  pour un papier complètement inutile qu'ils n'auraient pas
Les gens sont aussi plus disciplines ici


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Je sais, je suis confiné depuis hier


Bon courage


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Je sais, je suis confiné depuis hier


T'es ou en Allemagne ?
Ici il n'y a pas eu de camion de pompier appelant aux abris


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> T'es ou en Allemagne ?
> Ici il n'y a pas eu de camion de pompier appelant aux abris


Munich


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Oui depuis le 20 au soir mais c'est un appel au bon sens , on va pas racketter les gens de 130euros  pour un papier complètement inutile qu'ils n'auraient pas
> Les gens sont aussi plus disciplines ici


Je cite :
*« Il y a malheureusement encore trop de gens qui ne prennent pas nos instructions au sérieux »*, s’est justifié le ministre-président de cette petite région de l’ouest de l’Allemagne, Tobias Hans.


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Dans mon entourage les gens font pourtant attention, mais personne ne porte de masque


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je cite :
> *« Il y a malheureusement encore trop de gens qui ne prennent pas nos instructions au sérieux »*, s’est justifié le ministre-président de cette petite région de l’ouest de l’Allemagne, Tobias Hans.


C'est pas le même land 
La Bavière n'est ni petite ni à l'Ouest.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)

Je ne suis pas atteint du Covid-19 mais... 

Depuis que je suis sur la terre
C'n'est pas rigolo. Entre nous,
Je suis d'une santé précaire,
Et je m'fais un mauvais sang fou,
J'ai beau vouloir me remonter
Je souffre de tous les côtés.
J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.
Pour tâcher d'guérir au plus vite,
Un matin tout dernièrement
Je suis allé à la visite
Voir le mécecin du régiment.
D'où souffrez-vous? qu'il m'a demandé.
C'est bien simpl' que j'y ai répliqué.
J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le cœur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.
Avec un' charmant' demoiselle
Je devais m'marier par amour.
Mais un soir comm' j'étais près d'elle,
En train de lui faire la cour,
Me voyant troublé, ell' me dit:
- Qu'avez vous? moi j'lui répondis:
J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le cœur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain
En plus d'ça
J'vous l'cach' pas
J'ai aussi
Quel souci!
La luette
Trop fluette
L'oesophage
Qui surnage
Les gencives
Qui dérivent
J'ai l'palais
Qu'est pas laid
Mais les dents
C'est navrant
J'ai les p'tites
Qui s'irritent
Et les grosses
Qui s'déchaussent
Les canines
S'ratatinent
Les molaires
S'font la paire
Dans les yeux
C'est pas mieux
J'ai le droit
Qu'est pas droit
Et le gauche
Qu'est bien moche
J'ai les cils
Qui s'défilent
Les sourcils
Qui s'épilent
J'ai l'menton
Qu'est trop long
Les artères
Trop pépères
J'ai le nez
Tout bouché
L'trou du cou
Qui s'découd
Et du coup
Voyez-vous
J'suis gêné
Pour parler
C'est vexant
Car maint'nant
J'suis forcé
D'm'arrêter
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah! bon Dieu! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Quand je vois des personnes ne rien changer a leurs habitudes et faire des aller et retour en voiture , comme si il n'y avait rien 

Ca m'énerve


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je vois des personnes ne rien changer a leurs habitudes et faire des aller et retour en voiture , comme si il n'y avait rien
> 
> Ca m'énerve


C'est pas toi qui était dans la montagne y'a quelques jours ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui était dans la montagne y'a quelques jours ?


Oui , mais chez moi , j'ai plus de 7 hectares  de bois et champs


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Londres fournit 300 chambres d'hôtels aux SDF


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: Londres fournit 300 chambres d'hôtels aux SDF


300 c'est mieux que rien! Cela dit, c'est peu.


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Nous y voila :

_Devant le Sénat, le gouvernement a réaffirmé sa volonté de revenir dans sa loi "urgence coronavirus" sur certains acquis sociaux, comme les congés payés ou les 35 heures. Des mesures qu'il annonce "provisoires"... tout en refusant d'inscrire une date limite dans le texte._

source https://www.les-crises.fr/c-est-con...aux-conges-les-35-heures-et-sans-date-limite/


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Nous y voila :
> 
> Devant le Sénat, le gouvernement a réaffirmé sa volonté de revenir dans sa loi "urgence coronavirus" sur certains acquis sociaux, comme les congés payés ou les 35 heures. Des mesures qu'il annonce "provisoires"... tout en refusant d'inscrire une date limite dans le texte.


Que voulez vous dire pour les congés payés et les 35 Heures ?


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que voulez vous dire pour les congés payés et les 35 Heures ?


J'ai mis a jour avec un lien


----------



## roquebrune (21 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Munich


Ich wohne in Würzburg


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> J'ai mis a jour avec un lien


Je doute que nous revenions sur les 35 heures et les acquis ainsi


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute que nous revenions sur les 35 heures et les acquis ainsi


Allez lire le texte lui-même en entier, c'est l'article 7 : http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl19-382.html (au passage le sénat n'est pas en https, je ne leur dis pas bravo). Vous êtes confinés, vous avez du temps, prenez le pour vous informer plus largement qu'à travers un seul article, donc un seul point de vue. Faites vous VOTRE idée.

Ce que moi j'y vois c'est que le sénat propose d'autoriser

les patrons à imposer des congés payés pendant la période de confinement "dans la limite de 6 jours ouvrables". Déjà, ça limite la portée du truc.
même si ces congés ne sont pas encore acquis par le salarié (d'où la dérogation)
de passer outre les 35h, repos dominical et repos entre deux prises de travail pour les "entreprises de secteurs particulièrement nécessaires à la sécurité de la nation ou à la continuité de la vie économique et sociale", donc pas pour tout le monde.

En clair, ils cherchent des moyens pour limiter l'impact économique et sanitaire. Maintenant c'est vrai que le diable est dans les détails et qu'on peut tout imaginer, par exemple que les mesures seront pérennes. On peut aussi imaginer qu'ils ne vont pas prendre le risque de rallumer la crise des gilets jaunes derrière la crise du covid-19 parce qu'avec de telles mesures c'est couru d'avance.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je vois des personnes ne rien changer a leurs habitudes et faire des aller et retour en voiture , comme si il n'y avait rien
> 
> Ca m'énerve


Je connais ce sentiment.
On ne comprend pas pourquoi nous faisons l'effort de rester cloitrés alors que d'autres se foutent royalement de tout et de tout le monde.
Faut pas focaliser, ça ne va faire que rendre la situation plus insupportable.
Pose toi sur ton fauteuil préféré, regarde autour de toi et tu vas trouver de quoi passer le temps : revisser cette poignée de porte à propos de laquelle tu te dis à chaque fois que tu la touches qu'il va falloir que tu t'en occupes, ouvrir ce bouquin que tu n'as jamais ouvert et que pourtant tu as acheté parce qu'on te l'a chaudement recommandé, ranger cette satané bibliothèque où tout s'entasse dans un désordre sans nom, faire le tri dans tes armoires et décider que ce coup-ci tu vas vraiment le jeter ce putain de futal qui ne te va plus du tout et que tu gardes tu ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi (et ça te fera une occasion de sortir pour aller aux poubelles),...
Moi j'en suis à trier les travaux par ordre de faisabilité :

je peux le faire
je pourrais le faire mais il va me manquer quelque chose
aucune chance que je le fasse, je n'ai pas l'essentiel de ce qu'il faut.
D'ici 2 semaines je me mets à bricoler vraiment, j'aurais tout bien étudié et tout bien réfléchi.

Bon, et puis j'ai quand même un vrai petit plaisir concernant les foutres cons qui se foutent du confinement.
En bas de chez moi les trouducs qui vendent du shit (à qui ? Il n'y a plus un putain de client) sont entassés comme des cons à se prendre pour les chefs du quartier.
C'est du bol, ce ne sont pas des bagnoles qui passent et repassent, insaisissables. Non, c'est un attroupement, un vrai, avec une inertie de poulpe.
Il faut voir la corrida quand les flics débarquent, spectacle gratuit en live.
Et c'est pas toujours moi qui appelle les flics.




Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute que nous revenions sur les 35 heures et les acquis ainsi





Romuald a dit:


> Allez lire le texte lui-même en entier, c'est l'article 7 : http://www.senat.fr/leg/pjl19-382.html (au passage le sénat n'est pas en https, je ne leur dis pas bravo). Vous êtes confinés, vous avez du temps, prenez le pour vous informer plus largement qu'à travers un seul article, donc un seul point de vue. Faites vous VOTRE idée.
> 
> Ce que moi j'y vois c'est que le sénat propose d'autoriser
> 
> ...


Ce gouvernement ne sait plus comment s'y prendre pour faire monter la grogne. Ça improvise à tour de bras.
De ma fenêtre, j'ai le sentiment que rien n'est réfléchi.
À chaque fuite, ils mettent un doigt sur le trou et ça perce ailleurs.
Et on file tout droit vers le moment où on va bientôt manquer de doigts, puisque depuis des années on s'évertue à couper les doigts qui dépassent.
Le retour de bâton va être pénible.
Les flics (à qui on demande depuis un an d'éborgner le peuple et à qui on demande maintenant de fliquer, sans protections) ne vont pas pouvoir contenir le truc.
Y en a qu'on du mauvais sang à se faire.

Bon, aller, hein, je vais réparer ma poignée de porte.
Message perso : Par contre chérie, désolé, mais je n'ai plus de peinture, le plafond du salon attendra.


----------



## peyret (21 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

Quand ils nous parlaient de l'isolation à 1 €, on ne savait pas que çà finirait comme çà.....


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

J'ai aussi prévu quelques travaux de bricolage , forcement j'ai pas tout pour le faire , alors j'ai commandé sur le net en espérant recevoir un jour mes colis 
Il faut garder l'espoir .


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Mars 2020)

Respirez, respirez. Le monde et des individus ont survécu à bien pire que notre situation.


Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi prévu quelques travaux de bricolage , forcement j'ai pas tout pour le faire , alors j'ai commandé sur le net en espérant recevoir un jour mes colis
> Il faut garder l'espoir .



Ne t'inquiète pas pour tes colis.
Je viens de recevoir mon colis Amazon avec mon Xwing à construire en légo. Amazon en France fonctionne, par contre en Suisse c'est plus problématique de recevoir des colis. (Amazon.ch n'existe pas) Mais ça c'est pas nouveau.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas pour tes colis.
> Je viens de recevoir mon colis Amazon avec mon Xwing à construire en légo. Amazon en France fonctionne, par contre en Suisse c'est plus problématique de recevoir des colis. (Amazon.ch n'existe pas) Mais ça c'est pas nouveau.


Cool , c'est justement la que j'ai commandé


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2020)

Extinction de l'humanité
Mais wiki oublie une chose, on pourrait tous crever à cause d'un virus très très balèze


----------



## Nikware (21 Mars 2020)

Evolution mondiale a cette heure: les 300.000 cas de contamination sont atteints !!!


----------



## patlek (21 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Respirez, respirez. Le monde et des individus ont survécu à bien pire que notre situation.


Mais ouais... moi, j' ai un super  programme ce soir!!: = 1-Restaurant, 2-Cinéma, 3 Bistrot, 4-Boite de nuit


(1-Je vais m'ouvrir une boite de Raviolis, et les faire à la casserole; 2- Je vais regarder un téléfilm pourri à la télé, 3- Je vais me faire une p'tite verveine, 4- Et puis au lit dans ma chambre... et extinction des feux)


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2020)

Formidable la transposition de ta soirée  
Et en plus,  j'en connais au moins un qui respecte les règles


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2020)

Ca ne s'arrange pas...







...soit 1847 cas de plus en une journée. En théorie, vu que c'est exponentiel, le vendredi 27 mars il devrait y avoir 25.000 cas de déclarés, j'espère que je me trompe !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> En théorie, vu que c'est exponentiel,


Tout dépend de la valeur de l'exposant


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> j'espère que je me trompe !


Oui et Non, 
-Un cas n'est pas une mort certaine, guérison possible suivant pathologie.
-C'est sûr ce cas doit-être isolé car risque de contamination.
Les prévisions et fluctuations des chiffres annoncés restent  donc aléatoires et changent tous les jours.
De plus la probabilité d'une mutation biologique du virus n'est plus écartée car on constate que toutes les tranches d'âge sont touchées, ce qui n'était pas le cas auparavant.
C'est le flou, à analyser  au jour le jour.
Il faut accepter les chiffres publiés mais divers paramètres doivent être pris en considération aussi.


----------



## Nikware (21 Mars 2020)

A 19H les 300.000 cas ont ete franchis, regardes mon post plus haut.
Voici les chiffres a 20:15.








Locke a dit:


> Ca ne s'arrange pas...
> ...soit 1847 cas de plus en une journée. En théorie, vu que c'est exponentiel, le vendredi 27 mars il devrait y avoir 25.000 cas de déclarés, j'espère que je me trompe !


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2020)

@Romuald et nicomarcos
Si vous aimez calculer, voici les chiffres depuis le 29/02/2020...

73, 100, 130, 191, 204, 423, 577, 653, 716, 949, 1126, 1209, 1412, 1784, 2284, 3661, 4499, 5423, 6633, 7730, 9134, 10995, 12612, 14459


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2020)

Je devine que tu parles de cas confirmés, ce qui est certes une mauvaise nouvelle mais pas une mort certaine.


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je devine que tu parles de cas confirmés, ce qui est certes une mauvaise nouvelle mais pas une mort certaine.


Bien sûr, ce sont les chiffres officiels... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ronavirus-sars-cov-2-covid-19-france-et-monde ...le souci est qu'au bas mot, il y doit y avoir 1, 2, 3 millions ou plus,  de français porteurs sains du coronavirus ?


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> il y doit un, deux, trois millions ou plus, de français porteurs sains du coronavirus ?


Bien sûr, c'est là que le confinement prend tout son sens !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mars 2020)

Confinement les gens ne capte rien et deviennent des porteurs sein


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Confinement les gens ne capte rien et deviennent des porteurs sein


Mais toute la problématique est là, on se croit bien mais on est porteur sain sans le savoir, mais c'est ICI que se pose le vrai soucis : on risque de contaminer d'autres personnes qui ne vont pas le supporter suivant leur état☛cas grave.
Pour exemple : les Sud-Coréens n'ont pas fait dans la dentelle : dépistage obligatoire et mise en quarantaine des porteurs.
Résultat : au revoir le virus


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Romuald et nicomarcos
> Si vous aimez calculer, voici les chiffres depuis le 29/02/2020...
> 
> 73, 100, 130, 191, 204, 423, 577, 653, 716, 949, 1126, 1209, 1412, 1784, 2284, 3661, 4499, 5423, 6633, 7730, 9134, 10995, 12612, 14459


Je ne veux pas calculer, seulement relativiser.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Confinement les gens ne capte rien et deviennent des porteurs sein


Je confirme 
J'ai l'impression de vivre dans un monde d'abruti   
Bon ok , je le sais depuis longtemps


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour exemple : les Sud-Coréens n'ont pas fait dans la dentelle : dépistage obligatoire et mise en quarantaine des porteurs.
> Résultat : au revoir le virus


Je ne dirais pas qu'ils n'ont pas fait dans la dentelle. Et je trouve même que c'est le moindre mal.
Pour moi, ne pas faire dans la dentelle c'est mettre tout le monde en quarantaine, sans chercher à savoir qui est potentiellement porteur et qui ne l'est potentiellement pas. Et, dans le même temps, exhorter ceux qui ne peuvent pas télétravailler à aller travailler.
Ne pas être capable de faire un dépistage de masse dans un pays comme le notre (dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il fait partie des plus pauvres), ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'on n'a jamais été capable d'envisager un scénario tel qu'une épidémie de masse ou qu'on s'est evertué à n'envisager que des situations classiques ?
répondre par l'affirmative à l'une de ces deux questions tendrait à prouver qu'à certains postes clef ce ne sont pas les bonnes personnes qui sont en place.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais toute la problématique est là, on se croit bien mais on est porteur sain sans le savoir, mais c'est ICI que se pose le vrai soucis : on risque de contaminer d'autres personnes qui ne vont pas le supporter suivant leur état☛cas grave.



Oui, c'est ça le problème. S'il y a trop de personnes en liberté, il y aura plein de porteur sain et plus de personnes sensibles qui seront contaminées (en plus de personnes non sensibles). Ensuite, ce il y aura 2 cas:

Place en réanimation avec respiration artificielle, on essaye de la sauver
Pas de place... ben je ne vous fait pas de dessin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas qu'ils n'ont pas fait dans la dentelle. Et je trouve même que c'est le moindre mal.
> Pour moi, ne pas faire dans la dentelle c'est mettre tout le monde en quarantaine, sans chercher à savoir qui est potentiellement porteur et qui ne l'est potentiellement pas. Et, dans le même temps, exhorter ceux qui ne peuvent pas télétravailler à aller travailler.
> Ne pas être capable de faire un dépistage de masse dans un pays comme le notre (dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il fait partie des plus pauvres), ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'on n'a jamais été capable d'envisager un scénario tel qu'une épidémie de masse ou qu'on s'est evertué à n'envisager que des situations classiques ?
> répondre par l'affirmative à l'une de ces deux questions tendrait à prouver qu'à certains postes clef ce ne sont pas les bonnes personnes qui sont en place.



Il y avait de gros stocks de masques pour palier à ce genre de situation. Mais les gouvernements ont choisi de supprimer/revendre ces stocks en plus de continuer à réduire les coûts pour la santé publique. Tout en jetant de l'argent pas la fenêtre en remboursant les doses de sucre.


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y avait de gros stocks de masques pour palier à ce genre de situation. Mais les gouvernements ont choisi de supprimer/revendre ces stocks en plus de continuer à réduire les coûts pour la santé publique. Tout en jetant de l'argent pas la fenêtre en remboursant les doses de sucre.


C'est quoi cette histoire de sucre ? et de masques revendus ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2020)

Le passé n'existe plus ! Donc les discours consistant à dire _« on est dans le caca pask'y z'ont tout cassé les services publics »_ ne nous sauveront pas du désastre !

Le présent n'existe pas ! Donc les discours consistant à dire « les gus qu'on a mis aux manettes ne sont pas les bons gus » ne nous sauveront pas davantage du désastre !

Et le futur n'existe pas encore ! Donc, fort d'un passé hélas disparu et d'un présent sans cesse éclipsé, voilà bien la seule direction dans laquelle nous devrions concentrer nos efforts pour enrayer ce désastre !


À votre santé !


----------



## Nikware (21 Mars 2020)

__





						DPG Media Privacy Gate
					





					www.7sur7.be


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Elle a zero patient car il y a moins ou peu d'accidents de la route , oui c'est bien la preuve qu'en conduisant moins il y a moins d'accidents routiers , et rien d'autres


C'est un peu l’inverse pour moi… Depuis l'ouverture de ce fil dédié à l'actualité du Covid-19, j'ai une surcharge de lecture et d'écriture par rapport à l'accoutumée. C'est bien la preuve que plus il y a de confinés plus j'ai de messages dérivants à contenir, si tu vois ce que je veux dire…
Bref, une lapalissade colmate un trou mais n'érige rien…


Romuald a dit:


> Je suis loin de penser que le système en profite pour rendre les gens dociles


Tout pareil ^^


roquebrune a dit:


> on va pas racketter les gens de 130euros pour un papier complètement inutile qu'ils n'auraient pas


À partir du moment où un décret t'impose, sous peine de sanction si le défaut est constaté, un papelard pour te déplacer, fut-il à pieds, tu t’exécutes ou tu t'exposes et pis c'est tout ! À situation exceptionnelle, mesures exceptionnelles, après on peut trouver toutes les raisons de dire qu'on aurait fait mieux si ceci si cela mais _in fine_ cette attestation de bref "déconfinement" est une très bonne chose.  (et je ne dis pas ça uniquement à cause du fait que je n'ai encore jamais expérimenté cette facette de la justification de l'acte quotidien, ou du moins sous cette forme)


----------



## roquebrune (22 Mars 2020)

Je n’ai agresse personne sur sa manière de voir la situation j’ai juste donné mon avis

Cette attestation de déplacement avec amende est exactement comme les radars sur les autoroutes, un choix extrêmement suspect


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est bien la preuve que plus il y a de confinés plus j'ai de messages dérivants à contenir, si tu vois ce que je veux dire…


J'ai comme l'impression de me sentir visé avec "mon encéphale au raz des pâquerettes"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis l'ouverture de ce fil dédié à l'actualité du Covid-19, j'ai une surcharge de lecture et d'écriture par rapport à l'accoutumée. C'est bien la preuve que plus il y a de confinés plus j'ai de messages dérivants à contenir



 ... T'es "trop" ... Et à force d'être "trop", tu m'as fait ma journée ... Merci ! 

Mon Père, légèrement anar sur les bords, disait toujours : "Tu donnes un gramme d'autorité à un gars qui se croit investi d'une mission divine, et t'en fais un dictateur !"

Sacré Pa ! Il avait raison !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je n’ai agresse personne sur sa manière de voir la situation j’ai juste donné mon avis
> 
> Cette attestation de déplacement avec amende est exactement comme les radars sur les autoroutes, un choix extrêmement suspect


Nan pas comme les radars sur l'autoroute… Regarde plutôt du côte de la boite à gants, tu devrais trouver un papier vert d'assurance et un autre papier pour le contrôle technique. Ces deux papiers sont obligatoires si tu veux posséder et te déplacer en automobile. Certes payants, ces documents papiers mais ont la même valeur d'autorisation que l'attestation du décret. Brandir l'amende comme étant un choix suspect, en réponse à une non-présentation du document demandé, c'est au choix, ne rien comprendre aux droits et devoirs du citoyen ou se bercer d'illusions nombrilistes.

Tiens en parlant d'illusions nombrilistes, revoilà le gourou…


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon Père, légèrement anar sur les bords, disait toujours : "Tu donnes un gramme d'autorité à un gars qui se croit investi d'une mission divine, et t'en fais un dictateur !"


Elle n'est pas de toute fraîcheur celle-là papy. Je ne compte même plus les fois où tu dégaines ce mantra des familles… Un peu décevant pour ce qui me concerne mais bon ça fait toujours son petit effet sur la foule, hein mon kiky !


nicomarcos a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression de me sentir visé avec "mon encéphale au raz des pâquerettes"


Hé hé, c'était une image. Mais tu sais, poster une braguette entrouverte accompagné d'un calembour sur la dernière victime de revanche médiatico-sexuel, ça n'est pas aussi emmerdant qu'un vieux grincheux radotant

Je n'ai pas besoin de te faire un dessin, tu devines de roi-même à quel glandu en schapettes-soquettes je fais référence. Ce vieux monsieur, légèrement anar d'un bord seulement, les deux s'était trop lourd à porter, flirte régulièrement avec ligne rouge. Trop roublard pour tomber dans mes pièges à nioubes, il s'escrime à me cataloguer de titres et m'affubler de prétentions qui, depuis mon nombril, me sont étrangères. Mais bon voilà, ça fait genre auprès des autres. Et comme un gendarme à toujours besoin de son guignol, je garde celui-là sous le coude plutôt que l'envoyer au fer.

……………

Vous l'aurez compris, le dimanche on cause nombril ! Le covid attendra lundi, hi hi hi.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : le projet de loi sur l'urgence sanitaire adopté à l'Assemblée nationale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2020)

En fait, la citation exacte de mon Père était : "Tu prends un gros con, tu lui donnes une once d'autorité et t'obtiens un dictateur" .... .... *Mais j'ai pas osé !!!*  ... (Honte à moi !)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus: Amazon cesse les livraisons de commandes "moins prioritaires" en France et en Italie*


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2020)

> https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/de...use-de-la-pollution-atmospherique?id=10464049



Si cela se confirmait, sachant que les particules fines sont omniprésentes et qu’on les retrouve partout en suspension, à l’extérieur comme à l’intérieur des habitations, certains ne vont pas tarder à remettre en cause l’utilité du confinement...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Comportement irresponsable 

Comportement irresponsable n° 2


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire de sucre ? et de masques revendus ?


Petite blague sur l'homéopathie pour le premier (même si c'est bien ça...):








						L'homéopathie ? Pas plus efficace qu'une pilule de sucre... - Sciences et Avenir
					

L'évaluation de 225 études ayant porté sur les bénéfices supposés des granules d'homéopathie révèle que celles-ci n'auraient pas plus d'effet que des "pilules de sucre".




					www.sciencesetavenir.fr
				




Pour les masques revendus, c'est un peu moins juste dans mon poste précédent. Je ne connais pas tous les détails, est-ce une revente, simplement un non renouvellement après la date de péremption, ou autre... Mais nous avions bien un énorme stock de masques depuis la grippe H1N1 qui a disparu grâce aux gouvernements successifs ... 








						Coronavirus. « J’ai été moquée, mais la solution, c’est la réponse maximale », confie Bachelot
					

L’ex-ministre de la Santé Roselyne Bachelot avait dû gérer l’épidémie de grippe H1N1 pour laquelle la réponse de l’État avait été qualifiée de surdimensionnée par l’opinion publique, à la fin des années 2000. « J’ai été moquée mais j’avais raison», confie-t-elle ce vendredi 20 mars à...




					www.ouest-france.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Le covi-19 n'arrêtera pas la musique


----------



## Neyres (22 Mars 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Si cela se confirmait, sachant que les particules fines sont omniprésentes et qu’on les retrouve partout en suspension, à l’extérieur comme à l’intérieur des habitations, certains ne vont pas tarder à remettre en cause l’utilité du confinement...


OK alors si quelqu'un nous disait vraiment ce qu'il se passe .
Bon ok, j'ai peut-être regardé trop de film, sorti avec trop de gens adeptes des théories de conspirations diverses et variées, mais il y a comme un truc qui cloche, parce qu'il me semble qu'au départ c'était une grippe , "juste un peu" plus méchante, moins dangereuse que le SRAS, qui ne touchait qu'une partie de la population, et qu'il suffisait de prendre quelques précautions simples pour ne pas l'attraper.
Et aujourd'hui des milliards de personnes sont en confinement plus ou moins strict, l'économie mondial va avoir de la peine à s'en remettre  ... alors à quel moment dans cette histoire racontée par nos dirigeants, ils ont coupé une partie au montage ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour les masques revendus, c'est un peu moins juste dans mon poste précédent. Je ne connais pas tous les détails, est-ce une revente, simplement un non renouvellement après la date de péremption, ou autre... Mais nous avions bien un énorme stock de masques depuis la grippe H1N1 qui a disparu grâce aux gouvernements successifs ...


Je ne comprend pas , peux tu expliquer cette histoire de masques ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, la citation exacte de mon Père était : "Tu prends un gros con, tu lui donnes une once d'autorité et t'obtiens un dictateur" .... .... *Mais j'ai pas osé !!!*  ... (Honte à moi !)


Hé hé, sachant que causer de choses inconnues est une entreprise impossible, j'en conclus qu'il me suffirait de devenir père pour comprendre toute la force du message…


----------



## Neyres (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas , peux tu expliquer cette histoire de masques ?


Après la crise du H1N1 ils ont décidé que le masque ne présentait pas d'intérêt pour cette épidémie et que maintenir ses stock étaient inutiles, alors ils ont supprimé les stock


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Après la crise du H1N1 ils ont décidé que le masque ne présentait pas d'intérêt pour cette épidémie et que maintenir ses stock étaient inutiles, alors ils ont supprimé les stock


C'est vrai que beaucoup de masques portent une date de péremption des masques FFP2 etant de 4 a 5 ans .


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Testez vous symptômes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Testez vous symptômes


 ... J'ai fait le test ... et je n'aurais pas dû ! ... 

@aCLR ... ton guignol semble mal barré ... j'espère que je te manquerai un peu !  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

Depuis une semaine, France inter a bouleversé ses programmes, ça parle beaucoup de prévention, de confinement et de Covid-19. Beaucoup d'interaction avec les auditeurs au téléphone. Certaines émissions sont des rediffusions.
Mais surtout...
Il y a beaucoup moins de pubs de m*rde
Et ne venez pas me dire gnagnagna RTL ou RMC, encore moins SkyRap et ALNRgie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Perpignan a vécu son premier soir de couvre-feu samedi


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 159865​


En route pour le télétravail !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Après la crise du H1N1 ils ont décidé que le masque ne présentait pas d'intérêt pour cette épidémie et que maintenir ses stock étaient inutiles, alors ils ont supprimé les stock


Qui, 'ils' ? On peut connaitre tes sources ? Parce que le H1N1 c'était sous Sarkozy.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“FLASH - Le ministre de la Santé vient d'annoncer qu'un médecin hospitalier est mort des suites du #coronavirus. Il s'agit du 1er cas de la sorte selon lui. Olivier Véran n'a pas précisé la localisation du médecin. (itw RTL - LCI - Le Figaro)”




					twitter.com
				





> Le ministre de la Santé vient d'annoncer qu'un médecin hospitalier est mort des suites du #coronavirus. Il s'agit du 1er cas de la sorte selon lui. Olivier Véran n'a pas précisé la localisation du médecin. (itw RTL - LCI - Le Figaro)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais toute la problématique est là, on se croit bien mais on est porteur sain sans le savoir, mais c'est ICI que se pose le vrai soucis : on risque de contaminer d'autres personnes qui ne vont pas le supporter suivant leur état☛cas grave.
> Pour exemple : les Sud-Coréens n'ont pas fait dans la dentelle : dépistage obligatoire et mise en quarantaine des porteurs.
> Résultat : au revoir le virus


La France ne veux pas, moi je pense qu'il FAUT FAIRE UN DEPISTAGE pour tous à la queue leu leu en voiture comme en Corée


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> La France ne veux pas, moi je pense qu'il FAUT FAIRE UN DEPISTAGE pour tous à la queue leu leu en voiture comme en Corée


La France a elle les moyens de faire cela ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

Oui, ce serait bien mais on ne peut pas faire énormément de test, pas assez d'infra....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La France a elle les moyens de faire cela ?


Bien sûr que oui on est pas encore un pays en voie de développement. Comment crois-tu que l'A.M.E existe !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> A.M.E


Je parle de moyen dans le sens " materiel de dépistage "


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> La France ne veux pas, moi je pense qu'il FAUT FAIRE UN DEPISTAGE pour tous à la queue leu leu en voiture comme en Corée



Et si on n’a pas de voiture, on est dispensé ?

La pollution de l’air boostant le coronavirus ( https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...une-autoroute-pour-le-coronavirus-842732.html ) on ferait peut être mieux d’oublier la voiture pendant quelques semaines, et de prendre l’air pur à la campagne...

L’Italie du nord est la région la plus polluée d’Europe, et celle où le confinement est le plus ancien et le plus strict, et les chiffres de contagion continuent d’augmenter. En Chine la pollution de l’air a diminué de manière drastique, et les cas de coronavirus itou... il y a quand même de quoi se poser quelques questions...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je parle de moyen dans le sens " materiel de dépistage "


Chaque ville/village à une ou des IDE, on les réquisitionne et avec une fourgonnette du style comme pr tester "les brosse à dents électriques" viennent sonner à chaque maison. Font prise de sang on patiente le résultat et voilà, non c pas une bonne idée ?


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Chaque ville/village à une ou des IDE, on les réquisitionne et avec une fourgonnette du style comme pr tester "les brosse à dents électriques" viennent sonner à chaque maison. Font prise de sang on patiente le résultat et voilà, non c pas une bonne idée ?



C’est une excellente idée pour propager le coronavirus.

En ce qui me concerne, pour le moment je n’ouvre à personne...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

On a le moyen de faire pas mal de dépistage oui. Mais pas de dépister rapidement toute la population (même une faible proportion). Résultat, ils ne dépistent que les cas graves ou personnes à risque.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Font prise de sang


C'est pas une prise de sang, c'est un coton-tige au fond de nez jusqu'au cerveau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mars 2020)

patxito a dit:


> C’est une excellente idée pour propager le coronavirus.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, pour le moment je n’ouvre à personne...


OK faut dire que j'habite un village où on a tous maison jardin !!
je me rend pas bien compte


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Achat France va verser une prime de 1000 €


----------



## Neyres (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: Achat France va verser une prime de 1000 €


Le salaire de la peur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2020)

Une prostituée positive au coronavirus, ses clients ont pu être contaminés
					

La femme a été interpellée samedi à Annecy, en Haute-Savoie, où elle continuait de se prostituer malgré le confinement




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2020)

JO 2020 : les demandes de report en raison de la pandémie de coronavirus se multiplient
					

Athlètes, fédérations, comités olympiques... Chaque jour, des acteurs du monde sportif s'expriment pour demander le report des Jeux Olympiques de Tokyo, toujours prévus cet été, malgré la pandémie de coronavirus.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Un super ordinateur virtuel pour lutter contre le coronavirus


----------



## roquebrune (22 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous l'aurez compris, le dimanche on cause nombril ! Le covid attendra lundi, hi hi hi.


Tu l'auras compris je vais pas perdre mon temps a tout lire...
Je constate une fois de plus que plus on est dupe plus on a tendance a beaucoup argumenter
Perds pas ton temps je lis pas tes réponses


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

La loi sur l'état d'urgence sanitaire devrait être promulguée ce lundi


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Tu l'auras compris je vais pas perdre mon temps a tout lire...








​


roquebrune a dit:


> plus on est dupe plus on a tendance a beaucoup argumenter


J'avoue ne pas comprendre le sens de cette phrase


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La loi sur l'état d'urgence sanitaire devrait être promulguée ce lundi











						Les pleins pouvoir
					






					youtu.be


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

Pleins pouvoirs ? Tu n'as même pas lu l'incipit de l'article !

_lancer l’"état d’urgence sanitaire" - régime d’exception qui confère *des pouvoirs à l’Etat que les élus ont décidé de lister.*_

Donc DES, pas LES PLEINS. Nom de doc ici on n'est pas sur touiteur ou fessebouc, faites marcher vos neurones bUrdel !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

Article récent, à lire !
Lui il plaisante pas  








						Didier Raoult : «Pour traiter le Covid-19, tout le monde utilisera la chloroquine»
					

Joint dimanche, ce spécialiste des maladies infectieuses se dit convaincu d’avoir trouvé un remède contre le coronavirus. Le Pr Raoult juge




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Article récent, à lire !


Donc je le lis, et au milieu, qu'est ce que je vois :  _'les résultats du Pr Raoult ont été obtenus sur 24 malades uniquement, sans placebo'. _Inutile d'aller plus loin, non ? Et il se fiche des essais cliniques ? J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il se fiche du monde. Et ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, la chloroquine est peut-être une solution, mais je demande à voir.

Réaction (à l'article sur le même sujet paru dans Les Echos) du Dr Paul-Henri Consigny, chef du service de pathologie infectieuse au centre d’infectiologie Necker Pasteur :
_«À la lueur de ce papier qui ne raconte rien, on ne peut rien dire et certainement pas préconiser largement l’utilisation de la chloroquine»_
Et du Pr Bruno Hoen, directeur de la recherche médicale à l’Institut Pasteur de Paris
_«Ce n’est pas un article scientifique, je ne peux pas le commenter car personne n’a accès aux résultats»_

En ce qui me concerne je ne crois pas aux solutions miracles. Des tests cliniques préalables sont indispensables, d'autant que mal dosée la chloroquine a des effets secondaires redoutables.


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc je le lis, et au milieu, qu'est ce que je vois :  _'les résultats du Pr Raoult ont été obtenus sur 24 malades uniquement, sans placebo'. _Inutile d'aller plus loin, non ? Et il se fiche des essais cliniques ? J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il se fiche du monde. Et ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, la chloroquine est peut-être une solution, mais je demande à voir.
> 
> Réaction (à l'article sur le même sujet paru dans Les Echos) du Dr Paul-Henri Consigny, chef du service de pathologie infectieuse au centre d’infectiologie Necker Pasteur :
> _«À la lueur de ce papier qui ne raconte rien, on ne peut rien dire et certainement pas préconiser largement l’utilisation de la chloroquine»_
> ...



En ce qui me concerne si j’étais infecté je préférerais l’avoir comme médecin que les deux autres cocos...


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

patxito a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne si j’étais infecté je préférerais l’avoir comme médecin que les deux autres cocos...


Libre à toi de croire sur parole un médecin qui tire des conclusions d'un seul essai, pratiqués sur un échantillon non représentatif, et même pas en double aveugle.
Libre à moi d'en réclamer davantage.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

Calogero Bravo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2020)

@Diablo76 j'adore ton oeuvre, l'as-tu posté sur Twitter ou un autre réseau social ? J'aimerais bien la partager


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : le Conseil d'Etat rejette le confinement total


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Diablo76 j'adore ton oeuvre, l'as-tu posté sur Twitter ou un autre réseau social ? J'aimerais bien la partager


Elle vient des réseaux sociaux, mais j’ai essayė avec des pâtes française ( pour Renault ) ça ressemblait plus un un proto de stock-cars qu’a une F1


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Elle vient des réseaux sociaux, mais j’ai essayė avec des pâtes française ( pour Renault ) ça ressemblait plus un un proto de stock-cars qu’a une F1


C'est donc une Ferrari


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus en France : 112 morts en une journée, 674 depuis le début de l'épidémie


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2020)

roquebrune a dit:


> Perds pas ton temps je lis pas tes réponses


Pour ne plus perdre le mien, je te place en _mode silence_. 


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai fait le test ... et je n'aurais pas dû ! ...


Si c'est une blague, elle est vraiment de mauvais goût…


> @aCLR ... ton guignol semble mal barré ... j'espère que je te manquerai un peu !  ...


Dans le cas contraire par contre, tu peux…  Heu, je vais quand attendre "une preuve" avant d'avouer mes sentiments à ton égard !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: un total de 91.824 infractions pour non-respect du confinement


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est une blague, elle est vraiment de mauvais goût…


Je plussoie


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: un total de 91.824 infractions pour non-respect du confinement


Pour 37500 controles. Soit 6% d'imbéciles (respectons la charte   )


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> OK alors si quelqu'un nous disait vraiment ce qu'il se passe .
> Bon ok, j'ai peut-être regardé trop de film, sorti avec trop de gens adeptes des théories de conspirations diverses et variées, mais il y a comme un truc qui cloche, parce qu'il me semble qu'au départ c'était une grippe , "juste un peu" plus méchante, moins dangereuse que le SRAS, qui ne touchait qu'une partie de la population, et qu'il suffisait de prendre quelques précautions simples pour ne pas l'attraper.
> Et aujourd'hui des milliards de personnes sont en confinement plus ou moins strict, l'économie mondial va avoir de la peine à s'en remettre  ... alors à quel moment dans cette histoire racontée par nos dirigeants, ils ont coupé une partie au montage ?



Le problème ce n'est pas tant la mortalité. Ce sont toujours des personnes vulnérables, fragilisées qui succombent. Le problème vient de la saturation du système de santé devant la multiplication des cas.

L'Italie paie le prix fort parce que son système hospitalier public est dans un état lamentable. Pas une surprise pour qui connait le pays.

En France, on est à peine mieux lotis avec un système de santé qu'on a réduit à la portion congrue pendant des années "d'économies budgétaires" et qui était déjà en crise depuis des mois. Merci Mme Buzin – la décence commanderait de ne plus lui donner son titre de docteur.

Pas assez de médecins, pas assez de lits, pas assez d'équipements. Du coup, ils doivent faire des choix tels que "qui aura droit au respirateur ?". Et d'où le recourt aux équipements militaires.

Le manque d'un stock stratégique de masques – là aussi une question d'économies de bout de chandelles – fait qu'il a été impossible d'en distribuer à la population et qu'il n'y en a même pas suffisamment pour les personnes "en premières lignes".

Alors on demande aux gens de rester chez eux, de ne pas s'infecter, de ne pas contaminer les autres, pour que les médecins puissent surmonter la "vague". Un peu comme lors d'une inondation avec les pics de crue. À la différence qu'on sait prévoir un pic de crue mais qu'on ne sait pas grand chose sur l'évolution de l'épidémie.


----------



## Nounours007 (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 0,985€ Le litre ???




oui oui c'est bien le bon prix au Luxembourg   

ça met les boules pour vous en France , 
 sans oublier le tabac , 
pour ma part j'ai arrêté de fumer depuis un an  !!!   youpi


----------



## Nounours007 (22 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> S'il fallait attendre une _information_ des géants de l'_actualité_ ça se saurait…
> 
> L'information que tu recherches peut se retrouver sur n'importe lequel des sites web propulsant les niveaux de qualité de l'air. Et peut-être même que tu peux accéder à un historique des données enregistrées région par région, pour voir si effectivement la pollution atmosphérique a baissé entre février et maintenant.


oui j' ai  trouvé ma réponse sur un sites. qui en parlait ,

tant mieux pour la planète ,
mais le plus ennuyant c'est ce satané covid 19 ,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est une blague, elle est vraiment de mauvais goût…
> 
> Dans le cas contraire par contre, tu peux…  Heu, je vais quand attendre "une preuve" avant d'avouer mes sentiments à ton égard !



Non, non, ce n'est pas une blague - je dois me faire suivre médicalement pour éviter tous problèmes.

L'année passée, j'ai passé un mois à l'hosto suite à une "rhabdomyolyse" qui a été traitée à coups de dialyses - c'est ok maintenant, mais je garde toujours une petite faiblesse au niveau des reins.

D'autrepart, je suis sujet à une bronchite chronique, ce qui n'arrange rien à l'affaire.

Donc, et si en plus on considère mon âge, je suis dans la catégorie "à risque" mais je suis suivi et je prends toutes les précautions nécessaires.

Sache que je suis fermement décidé à rester ton "guignol" (  ) durant de nombreuses années ... Désolé !


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sache que je suis fermement décidé à rester ton "guignol" (  ) durant de nombreuses années ... Désolé !


Eh bien toutes mes confuses pour cet excès de méfiance ! Prend bien soin de toi et reviens-moi en pleine forme. Que serait le _petit théâtre du bar_ sans toi !


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

Autant je partage ton état de lieux, autant ça…


Moonwalker a dit:


> Merci Mme Buzin – la décence commanderait de ne plus lui donner son titre de docteur.


… Non. C'est mesquin et puéril. L'ex-ministre des solidarités et de la santé n'est qu'un pion dans l'organigramme du démantèlement de l'hôpital public français voire européen. Tu le sais très bien mais bon… Ça fait mouche dans la tête des gens !

L'urgence n'est pas de savoir qui, comment ou pourquoi l'hôpital et les stocks d'état sont à ce point démunis face à l'évolution de la pandémie. Mais qu'allons-nous faire pour sortir ensemble de ce bourbier planétaire ? Dès lors que l'on sera débarrassé de cette chienlit, tu auras tout le temps de casser du sucre sur des gus élus démocratiquement pour faire le sale boulot à notre place, gouverner un pays. En attendant merci de garder ces remarques pour toi.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2020)

Merci à nos amis Belges, on vous aime


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

__





						Se connecter à Facebook
					

Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non, non, ce n'est pas une blague - je dois me faire suivre médicalement pour éviter tous problèmes.
> 
> L'année passée, j'ai passé un mois à l'hosto suite à une "rhabdomyolyse" qui a été traitée à coups de dialyses - c'est ok maintenant, mais je garde toujours une petite faiblesse au niveau des reins.
> 
> ...



@*thebiglebowsky *
Bon courage


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Confinement : attention, le "justificatif de déplacement professionnel" a changé


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les TGV et Intercités gratuits pour les personnels soignants


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les usines d'Airbus redémarrent en France et en Espagne (progressivement)


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Confinement : attention, le "justificatif de déplacement professionnel" a changé


@*Jura39*
Tu as vu la différence ?

Hormis, un simple encadré...







...le contenu du texte est strictement identique en nombre de caractères !

Alors tous ces journaux papier à la con qui pensent faire le buzz et provoquer une petite psychose, ferait bien d'aller vérifier sur les sites officiels les vrais documents à télécharger...

*Site officiel du Gouvernement*

https://www.gouvernement.fr
https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus

*Site officiel du Ministère de l'Intérieur*
- https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actua...-et-justificatif-de-deplacement-professionnel

Ah oui, il y en a un autre pour le commun des mortels, qui sortira ou pas, avec un ajout de 3 conditions supplémentaires. Mais sur le fond, ça ne concernera que  ceux qui ont des comptes à rendre à la justice, aller au Tribunal, se présenter à une convocation dans un commissariat, une gendarmerie, aller pointer tous les jours pour les détenus en liberté surveillée, etc. Alors, est-ce que ça vaut le coup de demander _"m'sieur le policier, gendarme, j'ai pas le bon document, j'ai une amende"_ ?


A ce jour, documents téléchargés depuis le site officiel du Gouvernement...






A ce jour, documents téléchargés depuis le site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Calogero Bravo


Il a grillé Francis Lalanne


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : à Sanary-sur-Mer, celui qui sort pour acheter une seule baguette est verbalisé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronapéros : trois communautés bordelaises font sourire le confinement
					

Le Gang des chocolatines, Gavé fier d'être bordelais et Bordeaux tu connais Bordeaux proposent des apéros en ligne avec animations.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : à Sanary-sur-Mer, celui qui sort pour acheter une seule baguette est verbalisé


Et manger du pain raciste au bout de deux jours...


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et manger du pain raciste au bout de deux jours...


raciste ? c'est volontaire ou c'est la faute du correcteur ?

De toutes façons il n'y a qu'à acheter 'un pain de deux'. "M'sieu l'agent, on a dit plus d'une baguette, pas plus d'un pain. en plus mon pain il est de deux'


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> raciste ? c'est volontaire ou c'est la faute du correcteur ?


Non, c'est un jeu de mot idiot que j'utilise avec ma compagne...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

RTT, congés payés… La loi « état d’urgence sanitaire » assouplit provisoirement le code du travail


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Libre à toi de croire sur parole un médecin qui tire des conclusions d'un seul essai, pratiqués sur un échantillon non représentatif, et même pas en double aveugle.
> Libre à moi d'en réclamer davantage.


 Je suis d'accord. Mais c'est à la fois pour des raisons éthique que des raisons de décence humaine.
Il y a des gens qui ont attendu 25 ans pour des traitements à des maladies rares. Les essaies cliniques était long et la souffrance effroyable.

Les "gens normaux", "médecins", et "pseudo expert" qui se jettent sur la chloroquine, établissent un précédent qui fait qu'assurément la prochaine épidémie les tuera. (dans un an, 2 ans, 3 ans) Il y a des raisons si les règles d'éthique existent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> RTT, congés payés… La loi « état d’urgence sanitaire » assouplit provisoirement le code du travail


Il faudra que je regarde ça en détail.
J'ai peur que certain passe de chômage à congé grâce à leur patron... Rester cloitrer chez soi sans pouvoir sortir (avec des gosses à tenir) c'est effectivement très reposant.


----------



## litobar71 (23 Mars 2020)

pour l'_amateur de radios_ quelques unes à portée de pointeur Radio Garden – Shannon


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Qui peut bénéficier du chômage partiel ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

En Allemagne, un site pour calculer son besoin réel de papier toilette

Voici le site


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

Il va en discothèque pendant sa quarantaine, 31.000 euros d’amende
					

Echaudée par l’épidémie de Sras dans les années 2000, Taïwan a mis en place une forte répression pour ceux qui se soustraient à la loi




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

L’abus de religion nuit gravement à la santé

Plutôt deux fois qu’une :



> L’abbé Guépin précise ses intentions, sans regret. « Le fait d’aller prier dans les églises est un moyen excellent pour mener le combat contre le coronavirus. Je fais ça pour le bien commun. C’est comme cela que les anciens qui nous ont précédés agissaient quand il y avait des épidémies de peste et de choléra. Ils allaient prier le Bon Dieu pour lui demander son secours. C’est autrement plus efficace que ce que les pouvoirs publics peuvent suggérer comme mesures sanitaires. »


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

Pourquoi il faut être prudent avec la chloroquine
					

Ce médicament, traitement potentiel face au nouveau coronavirus, est prometteur, mais les études actuelles sont loin d'être assez abouties pour encourager son utilisation.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mars 2020)

La seule mesure utile est de rendre le vaccin contre la grippe *obligatoire* pour ce mois d'octobre si nous voulons éviter que les hôpitaux soient surchargés si ce virus est saisonnier.
Mais bon... soupirs... Le peuple _normal_ est aussi con que ses dirigeants.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> L’abus de religion nuit gravement à la santé
> 
> Plutôt deux fois qu’une :


Il n'y a que la foi qui sauve. Mais l'abbé Guépin est un petit joueur : 





Si vous n'avez pas un quart d'heure à tuer allez directement à 5'23
​Un peu avant (4'48) il y a aussi l'ayatollah qui parle de punition divine (ben tiens) et qui quelques jours plus tard se choppe le covid. Allah l'aurait-il puni de raconter des carabistouilles ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: La taxe payée par Apple ne peut pas être utilisée, dit le Premier ministre irlandais


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Total offre des bons d'essence aux soignants


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: La taxe payée par Apple ne peut pas être utilisée, dit le Premier ministre irlandais


"Mise sous séquestre" d'abord, ensuite si tu prends le risque de le dépenser malgré tout (pour une bonne cause, certes) mais que
tu perds ensuite le procès...


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

Dis, quand comprendras-tu ?

Un joli détournement de 'Dis, quand reviendras-tu' de Barbara, par un médecin et un soignant.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Le Puy du Fou achète 500.000 masques en Chine et les achemine en France


----------



## MrTom (23 Mars 2020)

il eternue sur son macbook et tente de ne rien etaler : https://forums.macg.co/threads/eternuement-sur-macbook.1332891/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2020)

J'ai besoin d'un conseil ! 

A force d'être confiné, seul, avec mon poilu, je m'aperçois que je commence à me comporter comme lui !

Faute de PQ, je me suis acheté une grande litière (mon matou n'est pas partageur) dans laquelle je procède à mes besoins naturels - inconvénient : se frotter le c.. dans le gravier n'est ni confortable, ni hygiénique et en plus ça gratte et ça le fait bien rigoler, surtout que moi, je ne suis pas castré.

Sauter de meuble en meuble n'est pas seulement extrêmement difficile, mais aussi dangereux surtout s'ils sont encombrés !

Depuis 2 jours, je dors en boule sur le dossier du canapé mais ça n'est pas très confortable surtout que je passe une partie de la nuit à vomir mes croquettes.

Le pire, c'est d'essayer de courir sur le haut de la palissade en me servant de ma queue comme balancier ... comme il fait froid dehors, le balancier s'avère totalement inopérant ce qui fait bien rire ma voisine.

Bref ! Que devrais-je faire ???

Et en plus il me gueule dessus quand je rentre trop tard ! 





​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> … Non. C'est mesquin et puéril. L'ex-ministre des solidarités et de la santé n'est qu'un pion dans l'organigramme du démantèlement de l'hôpital public français voire européen. Tu le sais très bien mais bon… Ça fait mouche dans la tête des gens !



Quand tu es ministre tu es en responsabilité. Tu n'es certainement pas un pion.

Cette politique, elle l'a ardemment défendue, au point de rompre tout dialogue avec les professions hospitalières. Après, elle vient nous faire son numéro de Cassandre ?   Mais concrètement, devant la menace, qu'a-elle-fait ? A-t-elle proposé dès janvier qu'on fabrique des masques en quantité ? A-t-elle établi un état des lieux ? A-t-elle envisagé la trêve avec les personnels des urgences en grève ? La médecine ou la politique ? Mme Buzin a choisi la politique.

L'urgence n'empêche pas de réfléchir et d'assumer son plein rôle de citoyen dans l'analyse critique comme dans toute bonne démocratie.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand tu es ministre tu es en responsabilité. Tu n'es certainement pas un pion.
> 
> Cette politique, elle l'a ardemment défendue, au point de rompre tout dialogue avec les professions hospitalières. Après, elle vient nous faire son numéro de Cassandre ?   Mais concrètement, devant la menace, qu'a-elle-fait ? A-t-elle proposé dès janvier qu'on fabrique des masques en quantité ? A-t-elle établi un état des lieux ? A-t-elle envisagé la trêve avec les personnels des urgences en grève ? La médecine ou la politique ? Mme Buzin a choisi la politique.
> 
> L'urgence n'empêche pas de réfléchir et d'assumer son plein rôle de citoyen dans l'analyse critique comme dans toute bonne démocratie.


Oui tu as tout à fait le droit de lancer ces questions à la gueule du pékin moyen, lui-même en passe de devenir dingue après huit jours de confinement. Mais s'il te plaît, choisis un autre rade virtuel pour évoquer tout ça. Merci (bis)


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A force d'être confiné, seul, avec mon poilu, je m'aperçois que je commence à me comporter comme lui !


Et Skippy, il fait quoi en ce moment ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et Skippy, il fait quoi en ce moment ?!



Comme d'hab ! Il fait le guignol !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'un conseil !
> 
> A force d'être confiné, seul, avec mon poilu, je m'aperçois que je commence à me comporter comme lui !
> 
> ...


Ah merde , je pleure de rire de te lire 
surtout ne change pas mon ami
@*thebiglebowsky*
Nous la ferons cette fête en Belgique


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2020)

Ce que je veux dire @Moonwalker est simple. Je nettoie ce fil des images à caractère politique ou raillant le gouvernement uniquement pour éviter les querelles partisanes, inutiles et hors-sujet. Il est donc logique que je m'inquiète des écrits à même de provoquer les mêmes réactions de la part des abonnés au fil. Voilà pourquoi je t'enjoins poliment de passer à autre chose…


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2020)

Huhuhu !

Une petite pique ne passant et c'est toi qui en fait une caisse. 

M'enfin, j'ai compris l'idée générale. Y'a pas de malaise.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

*Confinement prolongé, marchés fermés... Retrouvez les annonces d'Edouard Philippe*


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l’Italie , enfin un ralentissement de la pandémie


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2020)

Ah tiens, je suis sorti aujourd'hui.
Pour faire des courses.
Je me suis fait une belle liste (j'essaye de respecter le confinement, alors j'ai décidé de ne faire les courses que tous les dix jours - même si je me dis que les gens vont penser que je suis ce genre de fieffé connard qui rempli son caddie pour faire des provisions et vider les rayons de PQ).
J'ai tout bien rempli le papier de sortie.
Je suis allé au grand magasin (sans avoir l'occasion de sortir ma dérogation).
Il était 18h45.
J'ai appris que depuis la semaine dernière le magasin ferme à 19h00 (bon ben maintenant je le sais).
J'ai bien compris que je n'aurais jamais le temps d'acheter tout ce que j'avais sur ma liste.
J'ai ressenti comme une grande lassitude.
Je suis reparti.
Les mains vides.
Mais faut voir le bon côté des choses, je suis sorti aujourd'hui.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> c'est toi qui en fait une caisse.


Nanméo ? Sarcophage toi-même !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une petite pique ne passant et c'est toi qui en fait une caisse.



Ouais ! Et on ne pourra même pas se friter pour l'Euro 2020 avec les légions d'honneur et tout ça ! 

J'estime alors qu'on a droit à de petites compensations !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah tiens, je suis sorti aujourd'hui.
> Pour faire des courses.
> Je me suis fait une belle liste (j'essaye de respecter le confinement, alors j'ai décidé de ne faire les courses que tous les dix jours - même si je me dis que les gens vont penser que je suis ce genre de fieffé connard qui rempli son caddie pour faire des provisions et vider les rayons de PQ).
> J'ai tout bien rempli le papier de sortie.
> ...


Tout pareil. Sauf que j'ai fait l'ouverture (8h30). Mais les courses tous les 10 jours, impossible à cause du pain. A 8h30 tu croises tout les employés qui remplissent les rayons, à mon avis mieux vaut se pointer vers 9h30 pour être plus sur de trouver ce que tu veux, en l'occurrence du pain de mie longue conservation. assez beurk, mais en toast avec du beurre salé ça doit pouvoir passer.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Dans le Jura pour les personnes âgées , les supermarchés ouvrent a 7h30 , c'est une bonne démarche


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Belloubet vise la libération anticipée de 5000 détenus


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2020)

Le site meteofrance.com rame, c'est parce que comme on n'a pas le droit de sortir, qu'est-ce qu'on a à foutre de la météo !

J'ai découvert un sérum contre le coronavirus SARS-Cov2...







Mais il n'agira que dans 44 jours...​


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le site meteofrance.com rame, c'est parce que comme on n'a pas le droit de sortir, qu'est-ce qu'on a à foutre de la météo !


--> https://forums.macg.co/threads/site-meteo-france-qui-rame.1332335/#post-13647177


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : des cadavres découverts dans des maisons de retraite en Espagne


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus/France : Airbnb & Accor proposent des solutions d'hébergement


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Belloubet vise la libération anticipée de 5000 détenus


Je vais faire mon réac parce que ça me démange (et vous pourrez même me traiter de sale con, je n'en ai cure).
Voilà donc des mecs qui sont en prison à cause de quelque chose (enfin, j'espère que ce qu'on dit "il n'y a que des innocents en prison" est faux, sinon, bien sûr, ils n'ont rien fait) et pour éviter une crise sanitaire, on va les libérer (sans leur mettre de bracelet électronique pour une raison que je n'ai pas comprise).
1 - Ils vont donc se retrouver emprisonnés dehors, vu que confinement, tout ça.
Et encore, c'est du bol, on ne va pas libérer les criminels.
2 - Les vieux emprisonnés dans les maisons de vieux, en revanche, on va les garder bien au frais. Tu penses bien qu'à cet âge là, la crise sanitaire...
Je dis ça sans vouloir faire redondance avec :


Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : des cadavres découverts dans des maisons de retraite en Espagne


3 - Je vais manquer de lessive. J'ai nettoyé absolument tout le contenu des armoires.
Je vais avoir une sacrée note d'électricité et de flotte.
Non là vraiment, tout me fatigue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Top Stories | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News
					

NHK WORLD provides the latest news from Japan, Asia and around the world.




					www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Covid-19: il y aurait 10 fois plus de cas en Italie qu'annoncé par le bilan officiel


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : "Non aux masques en tissu fabriqués maison", dit l'ARS
					

Le directeur de l'Agence régionale de santé a lancé un appel, le mardi 24 mars à Bordeaux, pour ne pas utiliser les masques en tissu fabriqués maison. Depuis, les recommandations ont évolué




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 160577​


"Mettez (vos vêtements) à la machine (60° mini)"
Ça doit être un plan de relance du commerce vestimentaire, parce que voilà la gueule des pulls quand tu les passes à 60.
Faut tout racheter.
"Entreposez vos courses quelques heures"
J'ai ouïe dire que ça n'était pas nécessaire.
On ne sait plus que penser.
Étant qu'hier, finalement je n'ai rien acheté, et que rien n'a été entreposé pendant quelques heures, je vais pouvoir me mettre à ne rien ranger.
Merde, je vais devoir trouver quelque chose à faire à la place.
Bon, je vais voir à nettoyer toute la vaisselle.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Waze enlève sa fonction de signalement des contrôles routiers pour que vous restiez chez vous


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Les JO de Tokyo reportés à 2021


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Waze enlève sa fonction de signalement des contrôles routiers pour que vous restiez chez vous


Ca ne servira à rien. Si ceux qui signalaient les keufs signalent un bouchon, les autres vont vite comprendre. Les gens sont cons mais savent mobiliser leurs quelques neurones pour contourner les interdits.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Un Américain meurt en ingérant de la chloroquine pour aquarium


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : la France suit-elle toujours la courbe de l'Italie ?


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un Américain meurt en ingérant de la chloroquine pour aquarium



T'as oublié de coller le lien.
Si ça peut aider.
S'agit d'être solidaire.

"Un vendeur en ligne de produits pour aquarium a affirmé mardi avoir été "dévalisé" du produit en question. Il a vendu tout son stock en précisant à ses clients que son usage était seulement destiné au nettoyage des aquariums."
Ne me dis pas que le type n'a pas vu le coup arriver. Il ne pouvait pas refuser la vente ce connard ?
Il aura des morts sur la conscience, mais c'est pas grave, il aura fait son beurre.


----------



## Neyres (24 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un Américain meurt en ingérant de la chloroquine pour aquarium


C'est du poisson ! ( avec accent allemand bienzur)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> C'est du poisson ! ( avec accent allemand bienzur)


...ça me fait penser à un gars qui avait insulté un allemand de "*jarnière*" ... ... Quand l'allemand en question a consulté le dico pour comprendre, il a pu lire "*espèce de gond*" ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Vers "90 jours" de crise aux États-Unis, Trump repousse le confinement qui "peut détruire le pays"
					

D'après le ministre américain de la Défense et le chef d'état-major américain, la pandémie du coronavirus devrait s'apaiser avant l'été. Ils préviennent néanmoins des conséquences politiques, notamment dans les pays en manque de matériel médical.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2020)

Loustic a consulté par ci par là ce forum prolifique mais il n'a pas appris grand'chose sur le virus...

Le virus est-il un être vivant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

En tout cas, ce n’est pas un oeuf.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Loustic a consulté par ci par là ce forum prolifique mais il n'a pas appris grand'chose sur le virus...
> 
> Le virus est-il un être vivant ?


Si la vie est la capacité à se reproduire, oui.
Si la vie est la capacité à se reproduire sans avoir recours à une autre espèce, non.

C'est mon avis et je le partage.


----------



## USB09 (24 Mars 2020)

On fait dire aux scientifiques ce qu’on veux qu’ils disent.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que le type n'a pas vu le coup arriver. Il ne pouvait pas refuser la vente ce connard ?
> Il aura des morts sur la conscience, mais c'est pas grave, il aura fait son beurre.


Le couple en question n'a pas acheté le produit chez ce vendeur et celui-ci n'a pas vendu son stock à une personne, mais à plusieurs en précisant que ce n'était QUE pour nettoyer les aquariums. Il ne pouvait pas ne pas vendre le produit non plus.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> On fait dire aux scientifiques ce qu’on veux qu’ils disent.


qui, 'on' ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2020)

Pénurie de masques : à qui la faute ?
					

VIDÉO. La France a liquidé son stock de masques de protection. Ceux-ci manquent cruellement au personnel de santé. Qui est à l'origine de cette décision ?




					www.lepoint.fr
				




No comment


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2020)

RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

J' EN AI MARRE!!!!

Je suis innocent, je vous le jure!!!!, j' ai rien fait!!!! (c' est pas moi!!!) il y a erreur judiciaire!!

Je veux retrouver ma liberté. LIBEREZ MOI!!!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Tellement vrai !
Chuuut faut pas le dire à tout le monde


----------



## Neyres (25 Mars 2020)

Oui il a fait l'homme à son image ....sur Windows ... Reset


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 160785


La Corée du Nord a trouvé la solution pour enrayer la pandémie  : toute personne contaminée sera sacrifiée. Du coup, elle ne risque pas propager le virus  

bon, là ils sont quand même lent, parce que 17 minute pour tuer 3 personne, je les ai connu plus réactifs


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

patlek a dit:


> RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> J' EN AI MARRE!!!!
> 
> ...


Le confinement des françaises et des français pourrait durer six semaines titrent les grands quotidiens du pays ! Si je compte bien, et tout innocent que tu sois, attends-toi quand même à rester entre quatre murs jusqu'à la fin avril, au pire…

Bonne confi-journée


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

*Nouvelles attestations officielles sur les 2 sites...*

*Site du Gouvernement*...







*Site du Ministère de l'Intérieur*...






Par défaut, les anciens documents restent valables, mais bon personne n'en a imprimé des milliers. Il a été ajouté une dérogation pour ceux qui doivent rendre des comptes à la justice et pour faire un peu de sport. Sinon, officiellement, seule l'attestation personnelle a bien changé en mentionnant la date en en-tête et quasiment rien pour l'attestation professionnelle.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> mais bon personne n'en a imprimé des milliers.


N'ayant pas d'imprimante à relier sur mon mac, mais doté de matos d'imprimerie traditionnelle, j'ai été obligé de composer au plomb un fac-similé du précédent pdf. Tout ça parce que la machine à écrire n'avait plus de ruban d'encre… Et comme imprimer à l'ancienne nécessite plus de mise en œuvre autour de la presse qu'un simple clic sur l'écran, je n'allais pas tirer qu'une dizaine de feuilles. Non, c'est un bon paquet d'attestations qu'il me reste à utiliser avant de fac-similer le nouveau pdf ! 

Murde ! J'avais anticipé la durée de l'événement mais pas la possibilité d'une modification du document…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> *Nouvelles attestations officielles sur les 2 sites...*
> 
> *Site du Gouvernement*...
> 
> ...



Participation à des missions d’intérêt général sur demande de l’autorité administrative. ??? 
C'est nouveau !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Le PMU à l’arrêt, la quasi-totalité des 1.250 salariés au chômage partiel


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2020)

L' horreur; c' est que dans les attestations de déplacement dérogatoire, je ne vois nulle part marqué "lavomatique" (Dans 5 semaines, faudra pas s'approcher trop près de moi)


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Même à 1 mètre ?
Il va falloir augmenter la distanciation


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2020)

Je pense que l'on me sentira arriver à ... 7 / 8 mètres environ.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2020)

Pierre Vallet on Twitter
					

“Le confinement avec des enfants, règle numéro 1.  #RestezChezVous #COVID19 https://t.co/d6aqInM5wD”




					twitter.com


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

A Marseille on se confine en bus


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> je n'allais pas tirer qu'une dizaine de feuilles.


Tu pourras plus les vendre 1€ pièce


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus. Une ballerine photographiée en train de danser en plein Times Square, vide


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Le couple en question n'a pas acheté le produit chez ce vendeur et celui-ci n'a pas vendu son stock à une personne, mais à plusieurs en précisant que ce n'était QUE pour nettoyer les aquariums. Il ne pouvait pas ne pas vendre le produit non plus.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il avait vendu le produit à ce couple. Il est signifié dans l'article qu'ils en avaient déjà.
Je dis simplement qu'en voyant que les commandes explosaient sur son site, il aurait pu réfléchir 2 secondes pour se douter de ce que les acheteurs allaient faire du produit et mettre le truc en indisponibilité, plutôt que de le vendre en se contentant juste de prévenir.
Je persiste, ce type est, au mieux, un inconscient, au pire, un assassin passif.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Mars 2020)

Je préfère mes attestations signées sur l'honneur, daté, et précisant le motif: C'est plus simple. Et puis j'ai pas d'imprimante .


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je persiste, ce type est, au mieux, un inconscient, au pire, un assassin passif.


S'il a tué des con, ce n'est pas bien grave


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus  : Un stock de 370.000 masques oubliés dans le sous-sol d’un hangar resurgit


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> S'il a tué des con, ce n'est pas bien grave


On dirait que tu es Darwiniste, toi


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Quelle honte de voir cela 

Il y a des coups de boules qui se perdent


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a des coups de boules qui se perdent


_Rechercher_ [ de ]
_Remplacer par_ [ dans les ]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2020)

Arrêté pour avoir promené ses deux moutons dans un parc fermé
					

La police de la Loire a d’abord pensé qu’il s’agissait d’un canular




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2020)

Une étude intéressante (parmi d'autres) sur le coronavirus ...

Covid 19 - Fin de partie ???


----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2020)

Dans l' article, il y a un tweet du Pr *Dr. Alexandre Bleibtreu* :
Par curiosité, j' ai été voir srs tweet et le dernier, récent (50 minutes) pointe vers un article sur France Culture ou il est plus précautionneux:
 «Pour l’instant c’est beaucoup trop tôt pour pouvoir le dire. Sur les publications disponibles, il y a un signal positif. Mais en terme de devenir clinique des patients, c’est-à-dire est-ce qu’ils guérissent plus vite, est-ce qu’il y a moins de patients qui vont en réanimation, est-ce que ça diminue la mortalité, pour le moment on n'a aucune donnée solide.









						VIDÉO. Covid-19 : une nouvelle épidémie de fake news sur le coronavirus
					

Les Idées claires | La chloroquine est-elle un remède miracle ? Le coronavirus va t-il disparaître avec la chaleur ? Ce sont les questions au cœur des «Idées claires», un programme vidéo produit par France Culture et Franceinfo destiné à lutter contre les désordres de l'information, des fake...




					www.franceculture.fr
				









						Bleibtreu Alexandre (@BleibtreuAlexa1) | Twitter
					

Les tout derniers Tweets de Bleibtreu Alexandre (@BleibtreuAlexa1). ID specialist M.D. PhD Antimicrobial stewardship, Fecal transplater, Phago-user #PitieSalpetriere #GFTF member, points de vue personnel. Paris, France




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Parmi les mesures assouplissant la loi au profit des patrons, il y a également celle sur_ « les dates de prise d’une partie des congés payés »_.
Désormais, l’employeur aura la faculté d’imposer ou, au contraire, de différer des vacances, pour des périodes ne pouvant excéder _« six jours ouvrables »_. Il sera tenu de le dire seulement un _« jour franc »_ – et non plus quatre semaines – à l’avance. Mais il ne pourra le faire que si un accord d’entreprise ou de branche l’y autorise. En revanche, les _« dates des jours de réduction du temps de travail »_ et _« des jours de repos affectés sur le compte épargne-temps du salarié »_pourront être dictées ou modifiées _« unilatéralement »_ par la direction, sans qu’un accord collectif soit requis.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : une semaine de 60 heures pour certains salariés ?


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une étude intéressante (parmi d'autres) sur le coronavirus ...
> 
> Covid 19 - Fin de partie ???


De loin la meilleure étude que j'aie pu lire sur le sujet.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2020)

#restezchezvous


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une étude intéressante (parmi d'autres) sur le coronavirus ...
> 
> Covid 19 - Fin de partie ???


Je viens de la lire. Le problème est que ça mélange des vérités salutaires (i.e respects des consignes même si on n'est pas d'accord avec) , des contre-vérités (non, le professeur Raoult n'a pas découvert la chloroquine), que l'auteur se contredit (on ne doit pas faire confiance aux chiffres, mais il nous assène les siens), etc.
Tout ça pour, de fait, promouvoir la chloroquine, tout en reconnaissant, je cite :_ ni les études chinoises, ni l’essai clinique marseillais n’a valeur de preuve (« evidence ») selon les critères de la recherche scientifique_. C'est tout le problème. Oui, la chloroquine est _peut-être _une solution, non on ne peut se lancer tête baissée dans un usage massif à cause justement de ce peut-être.

Et quand je vois par ailleurs que le test du professeur Raoult a été fait sur seulement 26 personnes -et non 24 comme je l'avais lu auparavant-, que ses conclusions ont porté sur 20 seulement et que le groupe témoin était dans un autre hôpital - donc autres soins, autre suivi, etc : ce n'est pas du double aveugle - (source : http://curiologie.fr/2020/03/chloroquine), que les résultats publiés ont changé entre le 17 et le 20 mars (source : https://twitter.com/Damkyan_Omega/status/1241797046757142530), etc. je me pose beaucoup de questions. Le Pr Raoult est une pointure dans sa spécialité, est-ce que ça l'autorise à ignorer les règles élémentaires en matière de tests clinique et à en tirer des conclusions définitives ? Même si l'avenir lui donne raison concernant la chloroquine, ma réponse, toute personelle, est non.

Et la vidéo youtube kivabien, avec les sources : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h18tSEYukqE


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus et confinement continuent de faire plonger les prix des carburants

Qu'en je pense que je roule plus du tout ou presque  

2000 Km de moins environs par mois


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

A priori, comme nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, lors d'un contrôle les services d'ordre ne feront pas de cadeau si on est en possession de l'ancien formulaire ! Donc acte, imprimez et utilisez les nouveaux formulaires.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A priori, comme nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, lors d'un contrôle les services d'ordre ne feront pas de cadeau si on est en possession de l'ancien formulaire ! Donc acte, imprimez et utilisez les nouveaux formulaires.


Non , d"après ce journal


----------



## jeamy (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 0,985€ Le litre ???




Désolé aujourd'hui il est à 0.905 €/l ,le 95 qui est à 0.925 €/l, mais surement encore une baisse en fin de semaine.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , d"après ce journal


Un journal c'est un bout de papier et cet article n'est pas tout neuf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2020)

En théorie, si tu ajoutes l'heure de sortie à l'ancienne c'est bon (sans, elle n'est plus valable).
En pratique, cela dépendra certainement de la personne faisant le contrôle. Le mieux est d'avoir la nouvelle.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2020)

Je n'ai pas d'imprimante, je l'écris à la main. Je dois reproduire le texte in extenso ou seulement le motif qui m'oblige à sortir ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

La période étant a l'économie , l'ancien papier est encore valable  
J'ai pas imprimé 50 exemplaires


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'imprimante, je l'écris à la main. Je dois reproduire le texte in extenso ou seulement le motif qui m'oblige à sortir ?


Dans les motifs de sortie, tu peux garder que celui concerné. Par contre, il faudra le texte situé avant le motif et celui après.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans les motifs de sortie, tu peux garder que celui concerné. Par contre, il faudra le texte situé avant le motif et celui après.


Une petite explication ici


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

/me attend avec anxiété que vous tombiez d'accord pour distribuer les plombs de son ancienne attestation et composer la nouvelle. Ce con d'aCLR avait composé la première version avec du corps 14 – aussi appelé Saint-Augustin ou gros texte. En utilisant le même caractère pour la nouvelle, la composition va forcément déborder du A4… Donc mettez-vous d'accord, nom de Doc !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> En théorie, si tu ajoutes l'heure de sortie à l'ancienne c'est bon (sans, elle n'est plus valable).
> En pratique, cela dépendra certainement de la personne faisant le contrôle. Le mieux est d'avoir la nouvelle.





Jura39 a dit:


> Une petite explication ici



Effectivement, mais certains contrôles risquent de poser. Donc autant partir directement sur la nouvelle.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me attend avec anxiété que vous tombiez d'accord pour distribuer les plombs de son ancienne attestation et composer la nouvelle. Ce con d'aCLR avait composé la première version avec du corps 14 – aussi appelé Saint-Augustin ou gros texte. En utilisant le même caractère pour la nouvelle, la composition va forcément déborder du A4… Donc mettez-vous d'accord, nom de Doc !


Quitte a refaire la chose , autant faire la nouvelle


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Il fait coucou pendant le discours de Macron et fait marrer les internaute


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2020)

Interrogeant son moteur de recherche avec le message suivant : attestation gouv fr validité ancienne version, aCLR cliqua sur le premier lien correspondant à sa demande et tomba rapidement sur ce passage.

_—  Sa durée de validité "n'a pas encore été tranchée" mais ne devrait pas durer encore longtemps._

Angoissé par ces mots, il continua tout de même sa lecture.

_— Si vous n'avez pas d'imprimante à votre domicile, il est tout à fait possible de recopier à la main l'attestation, sur un papier libre. Le site du gouvernement indique qu'il n'est pas forcément nécessaire de la recopier en entier._

D'un coup rassuré, il poursuivit de lire.

_— Il est en revanche impératif que figurent la partie correspondant à votre identité, la mention "certifie que mon déplacement est lié au motif suivant autorisé par l'article 1er du décret du 23 mars 2020 portant réglementation des déplacements dans le cadre de la lutte contre la propagation du virus Covid-19", puis la ligne correspondant au motif de votre déplacement. Ajoutez-y le lieu, la date, l'heure de votre sortie et votre signature et vous serez en règle._

Il comprit alors que son fac-similé, plus proche d'un recopiage que d'un tirage de pdf, pouvait "passer" aux yeux des autorités si et seulement si la mention certifiant son déplacement datait du 23 mars. Comme les siennes dataient du 16, il eut soudain une idée.

_— Et si je passais un coup de typex, est-ce que ça l'ferait ?_


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Et dans le Haut Jura


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

Pour ces républicains, "plutôt mourir" que voir le confinement plomber l'économie américaine
					

Certains républicains seraient "heureux de mourir” si cela permettait d'en finir avec le confinement qui plombe l'économie américaine et que Trump veut vite lever.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _— Il est en revanche impératif que figurent la partie correspondant à votre identité, la mention "certifie que mon déplacement est lié au motif suivant autorisé par l'article 1er du décret du 23 mars 2020 portant réglementation des déplacements dans le cadre de la lutte contre la propagation du virus Covid-19", puis la ligne correspondant au motif de votre déplacement. Ajoutez-y le lieu, la date, l'heure de votre sortie et votre signature et vous serez en règle._
> 
> Il comprit alors que son fac-similé, plus proche d'un recopiage que d'un tirage de pdf, pouvait "passer" aux yeux des autorités si et seulement si la mention certifiant son déplacement datait du 23 mars. Comme les siennes dataient du 16, il eut soudain une idée.
> 
> _— Et si je passais un coup de typex, est-ce que ça l'ferait ?_


C'est ce que j'ai fait sur une des feuilles imprimée


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et dans le Haut Jura


Voila pourquoi , il n'y a plus personnes dans le Haut Jura


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _— Et si je passais un coup de typex, est-ce que ça l'ferait ?_


C'est ce que je fait avant chaque sortie. ça évite de gâcher du papier. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais été controlé.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Le coronavirus pourrait devenir saisonnier, prévient un expert américain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

Franceinfo - Actualités en temps réel et info en direct
					

Pour savoir ce qui se passe maintenant - Toutes les infos livrées minute par minute par la rédaction de Franceinfo. Photos, vidéos, tweets et vos interventions




					sport.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

__





						Sud Ouest : actualités en direct et infos du journal Sudouest.fr
					

Retrouvez l'actualité du Sud Ouest en direct et toutes les informations régionales : politique, économie, sport, photos et vidéos.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : la Belgique, toujours en manque de masques, possédait un stock important mais l’a détruit


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Face au coronavirus, le particularisme suédois


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: voici Lyon comme vous ne l'avez jamais vue, par drone, pendant le confinement


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

> *C'était en mars 2020
> 
> Les rues étaient vides, les magasins fermés, les gens ne pouvaient plus sortir
> Mais le printemps ne savait pas,
> ...


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Joli   
Auteur par curiosité ?


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Auteur par curiosité ?


Auteur anonyme et une source parmi tant d'autres... https://lepetitjournal.com/hong-kong/coronavirus-cetait-en-mars-2020-276366


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'Allemagne effectue désormais 500 000 tests par semaine: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/03/26/...s-500-000-tests-par-semaine-7364650-10997.php


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Addict confinement !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Coronavirus : l'Allemagne effectue désormais 500 000 tests par semaine:
> 
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/03/26/...s-500-000-tests-par-semaine-7364650-10997.php


Et encore une fois, le type nous assène des résultats faussés.
Taux de mortalité en France : 5,2%.
Alors que, de toute manière, on ne dépiste que ceux qui sont hospitalisés (peu ou prou, hein, puisqu'on dépiste aussi les soignants, j'espère - et les hommes politiques et les sportifs).
En minimisant le nombre d'infectés on maximise forcément le taux de mortalité. Pas besoin d'être docteur en mathématiques pour comprendre ça.
Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que dans l'absolu il y a 6 fois moins de morts en Allemagne qu'en France.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

Faut-il « décontaminer » ses courses ? Les réponses d'un virologue et d'un infectiologue
					

L’élan de désinfection qui a pris les Français ces derniers jours se heurte à une autre question : le virus peut-il entrer par nos courses alimentaires dans les maisons confinées ? Selon un virologue et un infectiologue, ce n’est pas le cas.




					www.allodocteurs.fr


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : En Suisse, un opérateur téléphonique signalera aux autorités les regroupements de personnes


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

*Covid-19 : est-il vrai que certains groupes sanguins augmentent les chances de contamination ?*


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : est-il vrai que certains groupes sanguins augmentent les chances de contamination ?


Covid-19 : est-il vrai que certains groupes sanguins augmentent les risques de contamination ?

Ces journalistes qui manquent de vocabulaire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Covid-19 : est-il vrai que certains groupes sanguins augmentent les risques de contamination ?
> 
> Ces journalistes qui manquent de vocabulaire...



Va savoir : peut-être que le journaliste qui a pondu l’article a dans ses connaissances une personne du groupe A qu’il rêverait de voir contaminé.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Mars 2020)

Les infos sont du poisons. Les experts qui ont du temps libre pour venir se pavaner devant les caméras de télévision sont des incompétents. Ceux qui travaillent, actuellement, travaillent jour et nuit. Enfin ainsi va le monde.
_soupir_

Perso j'aime bien avoir un bruit de fond mais les infos non.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Pologne: confession "drive in" pour éviter la contamination


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2020)

Entre le voisin du dessus qui se met à faire une course a pieds dans son couloir à 1h du matin pendant au moins 20 minutes et le voisin d'à coté qui depuis 13h 1) ne sais pas chanter 2) ne sais pas jouer de la guitare...
L'effet négatif du confinement, ce n'est pas l'isolation, c'est les gens qui ne savent pas être corrects...

Moi, je suis en train de me prendre la tête à terminer un truc ce soir, c'est l'enfer.
Le pire, c'est que l'arrêt maladie ne changerait rien.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

*Une députée propose la légion d'honneur pour les personnels décédés du coronavirus*


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Une députée propose la légion d'honneur pour les personnels décédés du coronavirus*


Oui ben c'est gentil mais c'est un peu tard.. et là vraiment trop tard.


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2020)

En effet, ça va leur faire une belle jambe. Aucun avantage pour la famille restante.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Un octogénaire guéri, un virus qui mute peu... Ces bonnes nouvelles dans la crise du coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Confinement: le "17" assailli d'appels parfois farfelus


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (26 Mars 2020)

je viens aux dernières nouvelles...


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (26 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> c'est les gens qui ne savent pas être corrects...


Personne n'est fait pour vivre sur ou sous son prochain. D'ailleurs, quand il faudra se nourir, celui qui a un jardin sera content.


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (26 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> groupes sanguins augmentent les risques de contamination ?


surement pas !  l'immunité, oui. Il y a cependant un rapport avec l'hygiène de vie (donc l'alimentation et, pour certain, le groupe sanguin (dr Adamo)).


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Personne n'est fait pour vivre sur ou sous son prochain.



Tout dépend du temps ou tu es dessus ou dessous


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (26 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tout dépend du temps ou tu es dessus ou dessous


... ça doit y aller avec le confinement. tu vas voir la natalité. Dans neuf mois, les hôpitaux seront (à nouveau) remplis...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> ... ça doit y aller avec le confinement. tu vas voir la natalité. Dans neuf mois, les hôpitaux seront (à nouveau) remplis...


Oui, alors, qu'on ne me fasse pas chier avec ma future retraite en essayant de me faire croire à un quelconque déficit ou une connerie comme ça.
C'est les Corona Baby Boomers qui vont me la payer (si je crève pas avant d'un virus...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2020)

Julie, 16 ans, morte du Covid-19 en France : "Elle avait juste une toux", témoigne sa mère: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/03/27/...e-une-toux-temoigne-sa-mere-7366743-10861.php


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les violences conjugales explosent avec le confinement


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

L'Allemagne passe la barre des 40.000 cas de coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: l'Italie force l'Europe à aller plus loin dans les mesures


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Les Etats-Unis, pays le plus touché par la pandémie


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

La préfecture de police publie une vidéo de Paris, vide, filmée d'un drone


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : les violences conjugales explosent avec le confinement


Les femmes… les femmes… les violences conjugales ça concerne les femmes ET les hommes.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Mars 2020)

Les femmes... les femmes... en voilà une qui cause.. ..

l-insoutenable-legerete-du-capitalisme-vis-a-vis-de-notre-sante-par-eva-illouz.html


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Les hôpitaux d'Ile-de-France saturés "sous 24h ou 48h"


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La préfecture de police publie une vidéo de Paris, vide, filmée d'un drone


Trop facile l'Étoile !


----------



## flotow (27 Mars 2020)

JeremyMid2010 a dit:


> Personne n'est fait pour vivre sur ou sous son prochain. *D'ailleurs, quand il faudra se nourir, celui qui a un jardin sera content.*


On dirait hb2*


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Boris Johnson, premier ministre anglais, testé positif au coronavirus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2020)

Argh ! Un poilu infecté en Belgique


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! Un poilu infecté en Belgique


J'avais cru entendre que nos animaux de compagnies ne pouvaient attraper ce virus !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'avais cru entendre que nos animaux de compagnies ne pouvaient attraper ce virus !!



C'est à se demander ce qu'il a fait avec son poilu ???  ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Les hospitaliers volaient des respirateurs pour les revendre sur Le Bon Coin


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'avais cru entendre que nos animaux de compagnies ne pouvaient attraper ce virus !!


Il est transporté par les poils, pas par l'animal qui n'est pas malade


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les hospitaliers volaient des respirateurs pour les revendre sur Le Bon Coin


Le personnel hospitalier français............


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est à se demander ce qu'il a fait avec son poilu ???  ...


@*thebiglebowsky *
Tu ne renifle plus ton chat jusqu'a nouvel ordre ! et surtout comme le dit l'article* 
 « ne pas se frotter au nez de ses animaux » *


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 161563​


Je prend mes précautions justement. Je profite du confinement pour arrêter de m'approvisionner en sucre raffiné et soda.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Le personnel hospitalier français....


C'est sur, il n'y a QUE les français pour avoir ce genre d'idées 
Et il n'y a QUE les journaux français pour faire des titres putaclic. Dans le titre : DES respirateurs. Dans l'article : UN respirateur.
Ce qui n'enlève rien à l'ignominie de la chose, je vous l'accorde.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur, il n'y a QUE les français pour avoir ce genre d'idées
> Et il n'y a QUE les journaux français pour faire des titres putaclic. Dans le titre : DES respirateurs. Dans l'article : UN respirateur.
> Ce qui n'enlève rien à l'ignominie de la chose, je vous l'accorde.


Je vois ta grande connaissance du monde médical. Pour être honnête je ne veux plus jamais foutre les pieds dans un hopital français depuis mes 10 ans. Les suisses c'est Okay, leur système fonctionne, les Australiens aussi, les Anglais idem, les canadiens aussi, tout comme les allemand. A Boston j'avais un peu peur. Je n'ai pas testé les autres.

Et qu'est ce que tu viens ramener des propos comme putaclic?
Certains n'ont pas attendu votre covid 19 pour avoir des maladies, les pratiques de voyous de certains infirmiers et docteur français sont connu. Simplement il faut le voir de soit même, et pas à la télévision.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Enfin passons à autre chose.  A force de lire la propagande franco-parisienne et celle de Fox News, on peut prendre peur de ce qu'il se passera après la crise.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : une salariée de Carrefour et un intérimaire de Fedex décèdent, les syndicats en colère
					

Âgée de 52 ans, la salariée de Carrefour était employée dans un hypermarché de banlieue parisienne




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Je vois ta grande connaissance du monde médical. Pour être honnête je ne veux plus jamais foutre les pieds dans un hopital français depuis mes 10 ans. Les suisses c'est Okay, leur système fonctionne, les Australiens aussi, les Anglais idem, les canadiens aussi, tout comme les allemand. A Boston j'avais un peu peur. Je n'ai pas testé les autres.
> 
> Et qu'est ce que tu viens ramener des propos comme putaclic?
> Certains n'ont pas attendu votre covid 19 pour avoir des maladies, les pratiques de voyous de certains infirmiers et docteur français sont connu. Simplement il faut le voir de soit même, et pas à la télévision.


J'ai de la connaissance du système hospitalier français, et n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre, pas plus mes proches dont par exemple mon père, 5 infarctus et 4 pontages, à qui on donnait 10 ans après son premier et qui est toujours la plus de 40 ans après. Alors quand tu généralises la connerie de deux mecs à tout le personnel hospitalier, et que tu précises 'français' comme s'il n'y avait que des bisounours parmi celui du reste du monde, oui, je réagis et trouve ça ridicule, comme toute généralisation à partir d'un fait unique avéré.
Et c'est le titre du Progrès que je considère putaclic, pas le commentaire (propos) que tu en fais : pourquoi parler d'un vol de plusieurs respirateurs alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'un seul, si ce n'est pour donner l'impression d'un trafic organisé alors qu'il ne s'agit que de la tentative, avortée qui plus est, de deux voyous.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Je ne parlais pas des vols......... Mais de l'incivisme Roi, culture franco-parisienne. Tu sors 5 lignes de textes, parce que j'ai prononcé une phrase. L'ouverture d'esprit n'est pas une fracture d'une crâne mon ami.
Il y a d'autres problème d'incivisme parmi les personnels hospitalier de Paris. Et d'autres régions.
Ne me présente pas ton dossier médical.

enfin va applaudir à ta fenêtre ce soir, et ne relance plus cette conversation.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Et qu'est ce que tu viens ramener des propos comme putaclic?


Quand on marque - DES - dans le titre alors que cela concerne - UN- seul respirateur, c'est de la désinformation pure et simple comme savent si bien le faire beaucoup de site ayant des sujets bien plus légers.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Mais je ne parlais pas de ces respirateur, simplement du système de santé français. Désolé pour vous les gars.


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> et ne relance plus cette conversation.


…dit le mec qui vient de la relancer avec un ton plus que condescendant. LOL


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Bordel SVP effacer cette page


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : le confinement prolongé jusqu'au 15 avril


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : le confinement prolongé jusqu'au 15 avril


Et mon iPad Touch bien de mourir. Grrr. Pour une fois l'Apple Care + ne m'aura servit à rien


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2020)

Allez un peu de sérieux pour changer.

Je viens de lire cet article... https://actu.orange.fr/france/un-re...masques-edite-par-l-afnor-CNT000001oTfNn.html ...et l'AFNOR propose la fabrication de masques en suivant un patron et de suivre les indications pour les matériaux. Comme il faut s'enregistrer, je vais vous faire gagner du temps. Après décompression, il y a 2 fichiers .pdf.

*Téléchargement*

```
https://mega.nz/#!lRR3BIhB!gd123yfELLyv5CCPXH6TdvRqFWJPRPsVeDwJKlEa6_c
```






*Site officiel de l'AFNOR*
https://www.afnor.org/actualites/coronavirus-telechargez-le-modele-de-masque-barriere/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mars 2020)

Attention, danger !!!


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> ne relance plus cette conversation.


Si.
Parce que l'incivisme, quoique tu puisses en penser n'est pas une exclusivité franco-parisienne. Pléonasme d'ailleurs ce terme. Que tu aies une une ou plusieurs mauvaises expérience du système de santé en France ne te permets pas de généraliser à tout le système. A moins que tu ne sois passé par tous les services de tous les hopitaux et cliniques publics et privés de France et de Navarre. de toutes façons la proportions d'inciviques doit probablement être la même dans toutes les professions, donc pourquoi les hospitaliers le seraient moins ? Mais quelques uns ne signifie pas majorité, encore moins totalité.

Et je ne vois pas en quoi prendre 5 lignes pour répondre à une seule disqualifierait ma réponse. Quant à mon dossier médical, ou celui de mon père, c'est seulement à titre de preuve de mon expérience de l'hôpital français que je le mentionne. Puisque tu semblais penser que j'avançais sans savoir, il fallait bien que je te montre que tu te trompais, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Non. Absolument pas. Et vas te reposer un peu. 
Mea culpa, moi je mentionnais autre chose que le vol de respirateur quand je parlais d'incivisme, mais visiblement toi tu ne lis pas.
Vas te reposer. Pour ton propre bien 









						«Le virus chinois»: la rhétorique de Trump inquiète la communauté asiatique américaine
					

Depuis le début de la pandémie, le président américain appelle le Covid-19 : le « virus chinois ». Cette semaine, Donald Trump a fini par accepter d’abandonner cette terminologie très contestée, mais…




					www.rfi.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mars 2020)

Vie l'école








						Mme La CPE on Twitter
					

“J'ai envoyé un mail pour prendre des nouvelles des élèves.”




					twitter.com


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

On a de la chance, Trump n'est pas président dans l'espace francophone lol. (tremble de peur en lisant FoxNews)

Edit: Et puis ciao Macg.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

@*Atlante *

Je viens te t'envoyer un Mp


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Mea culpa, moi je mentionnais autre chose que le vol de respirateur quand je parlais d'incivisme, mais visiblement toi tu ne lis pas


J'ai plutôt l'impression que toi tu oublies ce que tu postes, puisque ce qui a déclenché cette discussion était ta réaction ( je cite : Le personnel hospitalier français.........) à celui de Jura concernant le vol de respirateur. Relier ce vol à l'incivisme dont tu parles est donc logique, d'autant que c'est le seul exemple auquel se raccrocher, tu n'en donnes pas d'autre. Je veux bien me reposer (encore que le confinement me permet de faire la sieste), mais peut-être toi es tu trop fatigué pour en do


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> L'ouverture d'esprit n'est pas une fracture d'une crâne mon ami.


Enlève d'abord la gamelle qui te sert de casque pour vérifier cette affirmation !


Romuald a dit:


> Et je ne vois pas en quoi prendre 5 lignes pour répondre à une seule disqualifierait ma réponse.


Hé hé, t'as déjà essayé de lire avec une gamelle qui te tombe sur les yeux ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

La FFR met fin à tous les championnats amateurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mars 2020)

Après le manque de lit, ce serait les médicaments...

Prenez soin de votre famille et évitez tout risque.


----------



## Nounours007 (27 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 161581




et bien moi je suis au bout du rouleau. !!!!!!


----------



## Nounours007 (27 Mars 2020)

pub - Lotus - papiertoilette (musique apprenti sorcier) - LPDM
					

publicités des années 80




					www.youtube.com
				









						- YouTube
					

Profitez des vidéos et de la musique que vous aimez, mettez en ligne des contenus originaux, et partagez-les avec vos amis, vos proches et le monde entier.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Après le manque de lit, ce serait les médicaments...


Je suis partagé entre l'envie de rire nerveusement ou pleurer comme un gosse.
Tout ça ressemble tout de même à une putain de très mauvaise blague.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

La tour Eiffel s'illumine pour soutenir ceux qui sont mobilisés contre le coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

"Mon voisin sort trop souvent" : les forces de l'ordre assaillies d'appels depuis le confinement: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/03/26/...ppels-depuis-le-confinement-7365222-10861.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

"États-Unis: le lobby pro-armes saisit la justice pour garder les armureries ouvertes" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...-pour-garder-les-armureries-ouvertes-20200327


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> "États-Unis: le lobby pro-armes saisit la justice pour garder les armureries ouvertes" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...-pour-garder-les-armureries-ouvertes-20200327


Voyons Himeji, évidemment que les pruneaux sont un produit de première nécessité !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

Applaudir les soignants à sa fenêtre le soir à 20 heures, c’est facile, ça ne mange pas de pain et ça permet de se donner bonne conscience.

Mais combien de ceux qui le font, avant la crise du coronavirus se précipitaient aux urgences pour un oui pour un non et pas toujours pour un motif valable (et continueront à le faire une fois la crise passée) ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus : « Je ne peux pas rentrer à moins de vendre un rein », des centaines d’étudiants français bloqués à l’étranger*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: l'achat à la Chine de 640 000 tests défectueux fait scandale en Espagne


----------



## patxito (28 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> "Mon voisin sort trop souvent" : les forces de l'ordre assaillies d'appels depuis le confinement:
> 
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/03/26/...ppels-depuis-le-confinement-7365222-10861.php


 
80 ans plus tard, le retour de la délation à la française...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

patxito a dit:


> 80 ans plus tard, le retour de la délation à la française...



C’est comme la bicyclette : il suffit de remonter dessus.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2020)

patxito a dit:


> 80 ans plus tard, le retour de la délation à la française...


C'est pas moi qui le dis, c'est à la toute fin de l'article :
_Les forces de l’ordre soulignent pour autant que les appels pour signaler des rassemblements ne "sont pas de la délation, mais de la dénonciation, parce que derrière il y a un intérêt sanitaire et donc général".

_


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> "États-Unis: le lobby pro-armes saisit la justice pour garder les armureries ouvertes" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...-pour-garder-les-armureries-ouvertes-20200327


Il va bien falloir qu'ils se défendent contre les pouilleux qui ne tarderont pas à les attaquer pour une tranche de jambon ou un rouleau de pq.
(c'est de l'ironie, hein)


Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: l'achat à la Chine de 640 000 tests défectueux fait scandale en Espagne


On va commencer à en entendre parler de ce genre de choses quand tous les profiteurs, les malsains, les sans scrupules voudront se faire du fric sur le dos des miséreux.
Ça me débecte.


patxito a dit:


> 80 ans plus tard, le retour de la délation à la française...


Dénonciation, pas délation.
C'est la police qui le dit : _Les forces de l’ordre soulignent pour autant que les appels pour signaler des rassemblements ne "sont pas de la délation, mais de la dénonciation, parce que derrière il y a un intérêt sanitaire et donc général"._
Bien sûr, on peut toujours discuter de la subtile différence entre délation et dénonciation. D'après le petit Robert (le dictionnaire, pas mon voisin du troisième qui fait une faute d'orthographe tous les deux mots - faut dire que le français c'est compliqué, il y a beaucoup trop de mots), la délation est "une dénonciation inspirée par des motifs méprisables". Reste à prouver que les dénonciateurs font ça pour l'intérêt général et pas simplement parce qu'ils sont cloitrés et qu'ils ne supportent pas que d'autres ne le soient pas.
Spéciale dédicace à Romuald qui soulève, lui aussi, la chose.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

La nature humaine est capable du meilleur comme du pire (je parle de ce lien) :
Cherche chien à louer


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2020)

La Poste donne des masques à la Police.
Mais du coup, ils vont mettre quoi, eux ?
Ça fait des années que j'ai le même facteur, je ne veux pas qu'il soit malade.
#touchepasamonfacteur


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2020)

V'là une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Plus d'un quart des Français pensent que le coronavirus a été fabriqué en laboratoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plus d'un quart des Français pensent que le coronavirus a été fabriqué en laboratoire


_Dont 17% intentionnellement _

Umbrella Corporation n'en est qu'au prototype...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: un premier "drive-test" installé dans le 17e arrondissement de Paris


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: la ville de Sanary interdit de sortir à plus de dix mètres de son domicile


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

On s’occupe en dessinant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

ENQUÊTE RADIO FRANCE - Coronavirus : rassemblement évangélique à Mulhouse, le nombre de cas très sous-estimé
					

Selon la cellule investigation de Radio France, le rassemblement évangélique de février à Mulhouse a contaminé beaucoup plus de personnes que ce qui a été dit officiellement. Le président de la République a, selon un témoignage, lui-même serré la main d'une personne tombée malade peu après.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Plus de 1.000 morts en Grande-Bretagne


----------



## PJG (28 Mars 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Plus de grand prix de F1, je m’occupe comme je peux
> Voir la pièce jointe 159999


Tu mets combien de temps pour changer les 4 rouleaux de PQ de ta F1 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : les humains sont confinés, la nature reprend ses droits
					

Les oiseaux chantent à tue-tête, les sangliers se promènent en ville, les dauphins sont de sortie. Avec le confinement, animaux sauvages et plantes profitent du calme retrouvé, tandis que les humains, prennent plus le temps d'observer la nature.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Coronavirus : les humains sont confinés, la nature reprend ses droits
> 
> 
> Les oiseaux chantent à tue-tête, les sangliers se promènent en ville, les dauphins sont de sortie. Avec le confinement, animaux sauvages et plantes profitent du calme retrouvé, tandis que les humains, prennent plus le temps d'observer la nature.
> ...


La nature reprend ses droits mais l'être humain est toujours là.
Nous avons pu être émus par ce papier qu'un fâcheux connard a laissé à l'attention de sa voisine infirmière.
Et bien, veuillez trouver ci-dessous, un papier laissé à l'attention de locataires (dont on pourra comprendre que leur appartenance ou pas au corps médical n'est pas le point d'achoppement).
Je vous glisse aussi leur réponse (sans fautes d'orthographe, elle - enfin, si, il y en a une toute petite).
Ne me demandez pas où cela se passe, je tiens ça du facebook de ma femme qui le tient d'une amie qui le tient d'un ami (autrement dit, ça a pu se produire n'importe où sur le territoire).


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

J'ai un truc à vous dire !

Et je suis en mode détente du dimanche le plus court de l'année !

Depuis mon mirador j'ai remarqué une certaine jovialité s'installer ici, dans le fil de l'actualité pas marrante du moment. On rigole pas mal depuis quelques jours mais pour d'autres c'est moins drôle… Et pour tout dire, j'ai même participé à l'élan comique minimisant cette situation dramatique.

Sauf que j'ai remarqué un truc, plus d'un abonné doit voir rouge en lisant pareilles sottises. Peu le disent mais à supputer de leur activité ici, j'arrive à la conclusion qu'ils voient rouge. Et comme ça tourne pas mal dans ma p'tite caboche en ce moment, l'idée de scinder le sujet en deux a fait son chemin.

Et plutôt qu'annoncer clairement mon intention, j'ai étouffé le lapin au moyen du tour de passe-passe de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes. Je ne voulais pas vous brusquer. Ou plutôt je croyais vous hypnotiser, hé hé, et du même coup détourner l'envoi des messages à la con d'ici vers là-bas.

Sauf qu'on ne vous la fait pas celle-là ! Vous aviez bien reconnu là, le subterfuge du marionnettiste en mal de scénettes…

…Si bien que me revoilà ! Mouhahaha !

(image de marionnette de gendarme)

Vous ne comprenez pas avec des mots doux ?!
Comprendrez-vous avec ceux-là !?

Je n'ai absolument rien contre l'idée de détendre l'atmosphère de ce fil avec un bon mot. Au contraire, le rire est salutaire. Mais comme l'abus des bonnes choses mène à l'overdose, et sachant que tout le monde n'a pas ou plus un foie de _millénium_, ça serait sympa de switcher de destination de temps en temps. Histoire de rassembler plus une info par page…

Là franchement, ça devient vraiment imbuvable à regarder. À lire n'en parlons même pas…

Bon dimanche à ceux qui bullent et bon courage à ceux qui bossent !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> ça serait sympa de switcher de destination de temps en temps.


Voire en créer une spécifique dans la salle de jeux  ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

@*aCLR *
Je suis de ton avis un peu de détente c'est bien , mais pas trop , car en effet le sujet est très grave , j'ai d'ailleurs ouvert ce topic pour cela .
Fin de la récréation pour ma part et retour au sérieux  

Bon courage a vous toutes et tous


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : en Biélorussie, le championnat continue comme si de rien n'était


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Remboursement des abonnements de transport en avril en Ile-de-France


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

​Les chiffres dans le reste du monde


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Ils y a des individus qui sont "fatigués" quand même


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Et pas mal d'abrutis aussi


----------



## Neyres (29 Mars 2020)

Le 26 mars un message ( de sa part ? ) explique qu'il est stabilisé et que ça va mieux , et dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche il décède... 

Ancien ministre


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Fin de la récréation pour ma part et retour au sérieux


Je ne dis pas d'y mettre fin juste de freiner ^^


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : 2,2 millions de salariés au chômage partiel


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

PSA Peugeot Citroën envisage de faire repartir ses usines


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Non-respect du confinement : l'amende passe à 200 euros


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

Le virus touche maintenant de très jeunes...


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai un truc à vous dire !
> 
> Et je suis en mode détente du dimanche le plus court de l'année !
> 
> ...


Bonjour dominical.
À toutes fins utiles (et essentiellement à mon attention - il n'est plus à prouver que je ne comprends pas tout du premier coup), serait-il possible de repréciser le mode d'emploi de ce fil ?
Est-ce une sorte de "Actualités amusantes ou pas, et disons plutôt pas" concernant uniquement le coronavirus et ses implications et conséquences ?
Merci pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

@*lamainfroide*
J'ai ouvert ce topic pour parler de ce virus , de ses conséquences et aussi informer , c'est pas trop une aire de jeu


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: à Lyon, la professeure Ader dirige un essai clinique crucial


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*lamainfroide*
> J'ai ouvert ce topic pour parler de ce virus , de ses conséquences et aussi informer , c'est pas trop une aire de jeu


Merci.
C'est clair pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus en France : le transfert de malades s’accélère*


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Quelle honte de lire cela


----------



## Neyres (29 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle honte de lire cela


Et visiblement ce n'est pas isolé.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Informations Intéressantes


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2020)

Ouais, c'est simple, on met le malade en autoclave à 70° pendant 5 mn et tout va bien


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Mais moi je trouve intéressant  de savoir combien de temps reste le virus sur les surface diverses !
Maintenant je t'empêche pas d'aller prendre une douche à 70°
Au fait et ça à savoir aussi :
l'amende passe à 200€


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Au fait et ça à savoir aussi :
> l'amende passe à 200€


Nous le savons déjà


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

Oui, Jura a signalé l'augmentation d'amende un peu plus haut.


Jura39 a dit:


> Non-respect du confinement : l'amende passe à 200 euros



Pour le temps sur les surfaces, n'avions-nous pas déjà cette information j'ai loupé qqc dans ton lien ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour le temps sur les surfaces, n'avions-nous pas déjà cette information j'ai loupé qqc dans ton lien ?


Perso je savais pas  et j'ai pas vu cette info.
Bon ça va, on passe à autre chose.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : la Chine a-t-elle minimisé le nombre de ses décès ?
					

D'après le Pr Patrick Berche, le bilan des morts annoncé par la Chine devrait être revu à la hausse. Il lui paraît étonnant que le pays, d'où est partie l'épidémie, ne compte que 3 295 morts, quand l'Italie en est déjà à plus de 10 000.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne dis pas d'y mettre fin juste de freiner ^^


Je ne lisais plus ce fil que pour les blagues que j'y trouvais.

L'anxiogène j'en ai soupé. Y'en a partout. Je ne peux même plus lire l'Équipe.

Tirez vos tronches de trente étages, ça ne freinera pas la grande faucheuse et ça ne vous protègera de rien.

M'enfin, il semble qu'il y a comme une attitude réglementaire obligatoire qui veuille s'imposer dans ce coin. Sans moi !

Je fermerai donc ma gueule ici pour que vous puissiez faire les vôtres, tranquilles, bien compassées, citoyennes.

La parole au grand Jacques, en signe de salutations à tous :





Et je m'enfile une bière en attendant la mienne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mars 2020)

Bjr est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a des connaissance en droit du W et droit social ? 
mon AMP (que j’apprécie bcp) rencontre un souci assez conséquent. Et son employeur manque cruellement de réactivité. Son fils de 19ans est diabétique et le confinement est prolongé. G reçu quand-même vendredi son planning d’intervention.   
Qu’en ai t-il du code du travail, social pour les associations d’aide à domicile ? 
Vous remerciant.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'ai trouvé ça, si ça peut t'aider :








						Covid-19 - Reconfinement : les réponses à vos questions ! - ParticulierEmploi
					

Comment poursuivre l'activité à domicile ? Quelles sont les règles à respecter ? Comment s'organiser ? Suite aux dernières mesures du gouvernement, consultez les démarches à suivre et les précautions à prendre (dernière mise à jour au 30 octobre 2020)




					particulieremploi.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

Dans l'attestation de déplacement:


> Consultations et soins ne pouvant être assurés à distance et ne pouvant être différés; consultations et soins des patients atteints d'une affection de longue durée.



Donc avec en prime la partie concernant le déplacement pour travail ne pouvant pas être fait sous forme de télétravail (même dans une association, cela doit en être), niveau déplacement aucun problème.

S'ils refusent, cela pourrait nuire à la santé de l'enfant diabétique. Il doit y avoir des choses dans la loi pour ces cas-là afin d'imposer une réactivité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M'enfin, il semble qu'il y a comme une attitude réglementaire obligatoire qui veuille s'imposer dans ce coin. Sans moi !



Pas seulement dans ce coin ... Mais partout sur le forum ! 

Sauf dans "l'ultraflood" où notre sergent chef modo va s'encanailler à tours de bras à coups de "hin hin", de "hé hé" et de nombreux posts de 3 mots avec son petit aréopage ! Mais ailleurs, c'est à coups de trique qu'il cherche à s'imposer !

Ce sera sans moi non plus !

Salut les petits gars !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Perso je savais pas  et j'ai pas vu cette info.
> Bon ça va, on passe à autre chose.



Il faut dire qu'avec la tonne d'information qu'on voit passer à droite et à gauche... impossible de me souvenir où je l'ai vu (peut-être via Twitter et non ici)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : indignation en Allemagne contre Adidas et H&M qui cessent de payer leurs loyers


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Au Japon, le coronavirus «sous contrôle»… pour l'instant


----------



## Lio70 (29 Mars 2020)

Salut les copains 

Je suis de passage juste pour m'assurer de votre bonne santé. Je goûte aux joies du confinement des autres car ma fille et ma femme sont assignées à résidence. Lycée fermé pour l'une, magasin fermé pour l'autre. Et bien, deux femmes à plein temps du matin au soir, c'est pas de tout repos . Moi, indépendant, je peux toujours filer en voiture, directement de garage à garage, pour me réfugier à mon bureau; j'ai la chance de pouvoir faire mon boulot par le web. Dommage qu'il soit interdit de fumer dans le bâtiment; j'ai quelques pipes et une bonne boite de cigares.

En faisant les courses au supermarché, je vois des gens se précipiter sur le papier Q. Moi, j'ai d'abord veillé à garantir la réserve de pinard. Et une bouteille de Veuve Cliquot en passant. On redécouvre les moments en famille autour d'un puzzle de 2000 pièces et du Monopoly édition tricheurs, achetés pour l'occasion. On cuisine, bien comme d'habitude et trop parce qu'on a le temps. On boit, trop aussi mais on rigole bien. J'augmente encore ma collection de cinéphile en commandant une nouvelle brassée de DVD et Blu Ray sur Amazon. Au passage, j'ai relu mon mémoire de fin d'études rédigé sur machine à écrire un an avant l'arrivée d'Internet. Je le retape sur ordi et je reprends contact avec des gens impliqués dans mon mémoire à l'époque.

Je suis juste désolé pour mon père à qui j'avais promis de l'accompagner à Londres pour son 80e anniversaire la semaine prochaine. Bah, ce sera pour plus tard. Il est bloqué en Belgique et moi en Pologne. Ma mère, qui est en maison de repos, déprime parce qu'elle ne sort plus et ne voit plus ses proches. Ma consolation est que le confinement la place à l'abri de l'extérieur.

J'ouvrirais bien le champagne en votre honneur mais, mon épouse n'ayant pas le plaisir de vous connaitre, ce sera pour plus tard...

Portez-vous bien!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Salut les copains
> 
> Je suis de passage juste pour m'assurer de votre bonne santé. Je goûte aux joies du confinement des autres car ma fille et ma femme sont assignées à résidence. Lycée fermé pour l'une, magasin fermé pour l'autre. Et bien, deux femmes à plein temps du matin au soir, c'est pas de tout repos . Moi, indépendant, je peux toujours filer en voiture, directement de garage à garage, pour me réfugier à mon bureau; j'ai la chance de pouvoir faire mon boulot par le web. Dommage qu'il soit interdit de fumer dans le bâtiment; j'ai quelques pipes et une bonne boite de cigares.
> 
> ...


@*Lio70*

Je viens de te faire un petit MP
Merci de nous donner de tes nouvelles 
Prend soins de tes siens 
a bientôt


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne lisais plus ce fil que pour les blagues que j'y trouvais.
> 
> L'anxiogène j'en ai soupé. Y'en a partout. Je ne peux même plus lire l'Équipe.
> 
> ...




J'apprécie personnellement de pouvoir poster parfois sérieusement, et parfois autrement. 

Et que chacun puisse choisir le point de vue et le ton lui convenant le mieux, selon son tempérament ou son humeur du moment. 
Tant que j'aurai l'impression d'avoir plus ou moins le choix entre un post sérieux et un qui ne le serait pas, ça ira pour moi. 




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas seulement dans ce coin ... Mais partout sur le forum !
> 
> Sauf dans "l'ultraflood" où notre sergent chef modo va s'encanailler à tours de bras à coups de "hin hin", de "hé hé" et de nombreux posts de 3 mots avec son petit aréopage ! Mais ailleurs, c'est à coups de trique qu'il cherche à s'imposer !
> 
> ...



C'est dommage... 
Parce qu'avec le fameux professeur Raoult, je crains que pas mal de gens ne soient plus très loin de se gourer de gourou... 
Et dans la catégorie "gourou", le seul que j'apprécie, c'est Skippy !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'apprécie personnellement de pouvoir poster parfois sérieusement, et parfois autrement.
> 
> Et que chacun puisse choisir le point de vue et le ton lui convenant le mieux, selon son tempérament ou son humeur du moment.
> Tant que j'aurai l'impression d'avoir plus ou moins le choix entre un post sérieux et un qui ne le serait pas, ça ira pour moi.
> ...



tu as raison il y a toujours un sujet triste ou important .
Un sujet triste ne nous obligent pas toujours  à répondre tristement ou à utiliser l’humour . Répondre souvent par humour ou la violence à des sujets graves , c’est une défense humaine
Personne ne réagit pareil à l’information à la douleur ou à la joie.
c’est pour cela que nous sommes tous différents et que nos réactions à répondre ou entendre sont différentes.
Nous sommes ici pour partager nos émotions.
Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses différentes
Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne lisais plus ce fil que pour les blagues que j'y trouvais.
> 
> L'anxiogène j'en ai soupé. Y'en a partout. Je ne peux même plus lire l'Équipe.
> 
> ...




Ah, s'il fallait toujours plaisanter et que les plaisanteries soient toujours fines... 
Pas forcément si simple, de faire le con finement...


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est pas trop une aire de jeu


Mais quand même un peu !


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne lisais plus ce fil que pour les blagues que j'y trouvais.


Oui je comprends. C'est pour cela que j'ai dis de freiner sur les blagues. Vois-tu la différence ? L'idéal étant une savante alternance, de liens et de drôleries, laissée à l'appréciation des uns et des autres. Pour l'exemple, ça pourrait donner ça :_ « Qu'a donc posté le copain avant moi ? Une cunnerie ! Mince ! Et celui d'avant ? Pareil ! Re mince ! bon bah il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre que quelqu'un poste une info, ou que je m'y colle pour faire marrer les copains avec ma blagounette… » _Mais ça n'est qu'un exemple, hein. Et je le répète, vous êtes libre de poster toutes les plaisanteries, liées au covid-19, vous tombant entre les mains comme bon vous semble.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas seulement dans ce coin ... Mais partout sur le forum !


Partout sur la terrasse, je veux bien. Comme le dit la chanson :_ c'est ma raison d'être !_ Mais tout le fofo, _éh oh molo sur le porto mon polo,_ je ne suis pas vishnu !

Et pour répondre à *@lamainfroide * tu ne te déconfines que tous les dix jours, d'après ton dernier soupir. À force, tu dois tourner dinguo ! Tu peux donc continuer de te soulager l'esprit ici et pester comme bon te semble. Tant que ça ne s'adresse pas à mon encontre, ha ha ha ! J'ai déjà fais mon stock de pénibles… Hin hin hin !


----------



## drs (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour
Pour tous ceux qui sont atteints d’une ALD et qui rencontrent des difficultés professionnelles (mise au chomage partiel, employeur peu compréhensif...), il est possible d’obtenir un arrêt de travail de manière simplifiée et immédiate, via une auto-déclaration, sur le site Ameli (https://declare.ameli.fr/assure/conditions).
Cet arrêt peut être rétroactif depuis le 13/03 et est d’une durée de 21j (éventuellement renouvelable selon la situation).

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Chien coursier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Hausse des ventes d'imprimante


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'anxiogène j'en ai soupé. Y'en a partout. Je ne peux même plus lire l'Équipe.


/me prend sur lui et t'épargne d'une vanne !

Ce que je vais ajouter va rejoindre ce qu'un autre posteur souhaite vainement instaurer ailleurs. Si chacun prend sur lui de poster une ou deux blagues et/ou informations à la file et s'en retourne. À la longue, une forme d'équilibre va s'installer et le sujet va retrouver son rythme des premiers jours. On informe, on échange et on blague mais, dans la mesure du possible, on alterne.

Toi comme d'autres avez peut-être mal compris mon intervention. Ça ne me dérange pas. Enfin, dans le sens où c'était une invitation et pas une obligation comme toi et d'autres l'ont pensé. Je l'ai pourtant dis dans le message te servant de tremplin pour critiquer la tournure du sujet. Cela ne veut dire qu'une chose, je me suis mal exprimé. Sinon toi comme d'autres auriez compris mon message. Mais voilà, à trop en faire, j'obtiens le contraire ! C'est bien ma veine tiens ! Surtout, ça n'était pas mon intention première. Mais dans le sport comme ailleurs, le tort revient toujours à l'arbitre. Et je l'accepte. 

Sinon, je me suis essayé à l'illustration humoristique il y a quelques jours. À vous de juger de l'originalité de la blague.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sauf dans "l'ultraflood"


À t'être vautré pendant bien trop d'années sur "le fil des dépressifs", tu as juste oublié un truc.
Le flood saimal !

Autant le petit théâtre de Guignol, j'y prend volontiers mon rôle car la joute est saine.
Autant les pleurs de Calimero, je n'y vois rien d'autre que rouspétance creuse et vaine.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Premiers résultats de l'essai européen en fin de semaine, dit Vidal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Oups


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mars 2020)

drs a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pour tous ceux qui sont atteints d’une ALD et qui rencontrent des difficultés professionnelles (mise au chomage partiel, employeur peu compréhensif...), il est possible d’obtenir un arrêt de travail de manière simplifiée et immédiate, via une auto-déclaration, sur le site Ameli (https://declare.ameli.fr/assure/conditions).
> Cet arrêt peut être rétroactif depuis le 13/03 et est d’une durée de 21j (éventuellement renouvelable selon la situation).
> 
> Bonne journée à tous


 Merci mais C le fils de mon AMP qui est majeur et étudiant. Je suis dans le flou. C'est L qui a peur (et c faites un arrêt) mais ne veut pas le renouveller (elle craint son employeur qui abuse toujours de sa générosité).


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Épidémie : le gouvernement a commandé des tôles pour fabriquer des cercueils


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2020)

Le roi de Thaïlande s’enferme avec un harem de 20 femmes dans un hôtel allemand
					

Le controversé souverain a choisi de passer son confinement dans un hôtel de luxe de la station alpine de Garmisch-Partenkirchen., Un confinement quatre étoiles. Selon les informations du tabloïd allemand




					www.capital.fr


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Confinement en Nouvelle-Zélande: un site de délation victime de son succès


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

> C'est un coronavirus qui rentre dans une banque: "donnez moi la caisse ou je fais toussoter"


Source: https://twitter.com/JosetteJosett14/status/1232751264561344513


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Et Dany dérape


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Confiné "Aux Grenadines".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et Dany dérape



Pourquoi dérape ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Bon disons qu'en direct télé on a pas l'habitude


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Covid-19 : les initiatives d'Apple pour ralentir l'épidémie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

A Bruxelles, des masques de plongée pour pallier le manque de respirateurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 162843


Et zut   

Des liens pour attestation de déplacement pour illettrés, malvoyant et déficient mental:








						Dsens on Twitter
					

“attestation de déplacement  pour handicapés illettrés ou étrangers "Facile À Lire et Comprendre" (FALC) PDF: https://t.co/4JhUZeJrsN  accessible pour malvoyants (remplir avant d'imprimer)  https://t.co/kLPt1xweYr   pour déficient mental en makaton  PDF: https://t.co/TOgqvU73aI”




					twitter.com
				




Cela sera utile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2020)

Pourquoi la France a tant tardé à copier la stratégie de dépistage massif de l'Allemagne
					

Alors que l'épidémie de Covid-19 touche l'Europe, les deux pays voisins n'ont pas utilisé la même stratégie. Mais le choix était limité pour le gouvernement français.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonne nouvelle pour l'Espagne  

El número de contagiados por Covid-19 en España ha llegado este lunes 30 de marzo a los 85.195. El número de pacientes recuperados son ya 16.780, una cifra positiva que continúa en aumento (2.071 más en las últimas 24 horas) y ampliando su distancia frente al número de víctimas mortales, que son 7.340.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'écurie Mercedes a fabriqué un premier respirateur


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais quand même un peu !
> 
> Oui je comprends. C'est pour cela que j'ai dis de freiner sur les blagues. Vois-tu la différence ? L'idéal étant une savante alternance, de liens et de drôleries, laissée à l'appréciation des uns et des autres. Pour l'exemple, ça pourrait donner ça :_ « Qu'a donc posté le copain avant moi ? Une cunnerie ! Mince ! Et celui d'avant ? Pareil ! Re mince ! bon bah il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre que quelqu'un poste une info, ou que je m'y colle pour faire marrer les copains avec ma blagounette… » _Mais ça n'est qu'un exemple, hein. Et je le répète, *vous êtes libre de poster toutes les plaisanteries, liées au covid-19, vous tombant entre les mains comme bon vous semble.*


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Et je le répète, vous êtes libre de poster toutes les plaisanteries, liées au covid-19, vous tombant entre les mains comme bon vous semble.  Mais avec modération


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle pour l'Espagne
> 
> El número de contagiados por Covid-19 en España ha llegado este lunes 30 de marzo a los 85.195. El número de pacientes recuperados son ya 16.780, una cifra positiva que continúa en aumento (2.071 más en las últimas 24 horas) y ampliando su distancia frente al número de víctimas mortales, que son 7.340.


En quoi est-ce une bonne nouvelle ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> En quoi est-ce une bonne nouvelle ?


Le nombre de personnes rétablis est assez important et risque d'augmenter


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Petite vidéo de la vie urbaine :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les pubs lumineuses c'est pour qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

La pandémie de Covid-19 fait craindre une pénurie de préservatifs


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2020)

Pour celles et ceux qui ne peuvent pas être en "première ligne", *ce site* pour faire un don, ou encore la possibilité d'adresser un don de 5 euros en envoyant le mot "don" par SMS au 92111.  

(Fondation Hôpitaux de Paris Hôpitaux de France)


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour celles et ceux qui ne peuvent pas être en "première ligne", *ce site* pour faire un don, ou encore la possibilité d'adresser un don de 5 euros en envoyant le mot "don" par SMS au 92111.
> 
> (Fondation Hôpitaux de Paris Hôpitaux de France)


Vais le faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

> 418 personnes sont mortes dans les hôpitaux français ces dernières 24h. 3.024 morts ont été recensés en milieu hospitalier (hors EHPAD & décès à domicile). 5.056 personnes se trouvent actuellement dans un état grave en réanimation. (autorités sanitaires)


   









						Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“ALERTE - #Covid19 : 418 personnes sont mortes dans les hôpitaux français ces dernières 24h. 3.024 morts ont été recensés en milieu hospitalier (hors EHPAD & décès à domicile). 5.056 personnes se trouvent actuellement dans un état grave en réanimation. (autorités sanitaires)”




					twitter.com


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Retour au post #919  (page 46)


Vous êtes libre de poster toutes les plaisnateries. Par contre, n'embêtez pas les copains qui postent une connerie déjà postée. On ne va pas s'en sortir. Trouvez plutôt un truc à ressortir après chaque doublon. Un running gag quoi !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Ah la connivence entre modo, moi quand je fais une connerie je me fais ramasser et là dans ce cas présent c'est à moi que revient la faute.
Trop bon ça  


aCLR a dit:


> plaisnateries


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah la connivence entre modo, moi quand je fais une connerie je me fais ramasser et là dans ce cas présent c'est à moi que revient la faute.
> Trop bon ça


Avec nos salaires , nous avons en plus quelques avantages !!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Vais le faire


C'est pas encore fait


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec nos salaires , nous avons en plus quelques avantages !!


En plus c'est du télétravail !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> En plus c'est du télétravail !


C'est pire que cela


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pire que cela


Je compatis


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pourquoi la France a tant tardé à copier la stratégie de dépistage massif de l'Allemagne
> 
> 
> Alors que l'épidémie de Covid-19 touche l'Europe, les deux pays voisins n'ont pas utilisé la même stratégie. Mais le choix était limité pour le gouvernement français.
> ...


Bref, on n'était pas prêts, quoi.
En tirerons-nous des enseignements ?
Et encore on a du fion, si on s'était pris Ebola dans la tronche...
Bon, voyons le verre à moitié plein.
Nous apprendrons de tout ça et ne recommencerons pas les mêmes erreurs.
Je dis "Nous", mais vous avez compris le concept.
J'ai raison de penser ça, hein ?
Ne répondez pas, on n'est pas là pour lancer un débat, j'ai juste un coup de spleen, tout cette merde me pèse.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Le roi de Thaïlande s’enferme avec un harem de 20 femmes dans un hôtel allemand
> 
> 
> Le controversé souverain a choisi de passer son confinement dans un hôtel de luxe de la station alpine de Garmisch-Partenkirchen., Un confinement quatre étoiles. Selon les informations du tabloïd allemand
> ...


Seulement 20 .....


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus : L'aéroport d'Orly ferme ses portes mardi soir*


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : l'université de technologie Belfort-Montbéliard adapte des masques Décathlon pour les personnels soignants


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

*Coronavirus: **Airbnb débloque 250 millions pour aider ses hôtes*


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : l'université de technologie Belfort-Montbéliard adapte des masques Décathlon pour les personnels soignants


Touché ==> coulé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2020)

Ah oui, quand même...









						Coronavirus : "ne javellisez pas votre animal" implore une vétérinaire de Haute-Savoie
					

Répéter les règles de bon sens n'est pas superflu pendant cette crise du coronavirus. Alertée par de nombreux appels à son cabinet, une vétérinaire haut-savoyarde rappelle aux propriétaires qu'il ne faut pas désinfecter son animal domestique après les balades. Sous peine de graves blessures.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: Une dizaine de plaintes déposées à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: décès d'une adolescente de 12 ans en Belgique


----------



## Neyres (31 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 163233
> 
> Dans cas c'est plutôt le sonotone qui déconne !


Pas forcément


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

En effet, on ne peut en être certain, peut-être qu'elle a très bien compris son coeur a parlé


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : 38 malades vont quitter l'Île-de-France en TGV


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: PSA participe à un large plan de production de respirateurs artificiels


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : pas de gel hydroalcoolique pour les chiens et chats


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: bioMérieux va produire des "centaines de milliers" de tests en avril


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: les routiers, aussi sur le front, menacent de s'arrêter


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : pas de gel hydroalcoolique pour les chiens et chats


Ce confinement va générer des problèmes de "dégénérescence neuronale avancée", les psy vont se régaler


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Pas de poisson demain en Thaïlande


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2020)

Confinement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Confinement !







__





						[Covid-19] Le Coronavirus  ?
					

Épidémie : le gouvernement a commandé des tôles pour fabriquer des cercueils




					forums.macg.co
				




Pas assez rapide petit scarabée


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Et en plus rancunier les modo, ils aiment pas quand on leur montre leur faute et à la moindre incartade de ta part la
sanction tombe  
C'est petit !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et en plus rancunier les modo, ils aiment pas quand on leur montre leur faute et à la moindre incartade de ta part la
> sanction tombe
> C'est petit !


Hello
J'ai supprimé aussi mes doublons
Moi rancunier ??


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Non je ne parlais pas de toi, surtout pas de to,tu sors du lot  
Sur ces bonnes paroles,
Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

MAIS C'EST QUOI CE BINZ' ???

Ma boîte à MPs n'arrête pas de clignoter !!!

Qui fout le brin ? Le belge ? Le pas lyonnais ? Le jurassien ? Ou le sous-commandant Marcos ?

Dîtes-moi ! J'ai le doigt sur l'interrupteur !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Je l'ai dis et je le répète, tas de confinés avachis !!!

Les doublons c'est la vie !!! Bien que généralement honnis et chassés à tout va, là, présentement, je m'en cague !!! Et vous devriez faire comme moi !

Et que je ne vous y reprenne plus ! Parce qu'au final, qu'est-ce qu'un doublon ? C'est un posteur qui n'a pas rit au moment du premier plouf ! Du coup, quand il tombe sur le gag, que fait-il, ce posteur un peu miro ? Y s'dépèche de faire la bombe dans son canap' ! Et plouf patatra, il balance ça sur le fofo ! Sauf qu'il est le seul à se pisser dessus; le cong !

Dans ces cas là, et uniquement dans ce sujet, on le laisse mouiller son froc et pis c'est tout !


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2020)

Et il y en a qui ne perdent pas de temps. Il pond un livre de 97 pages en moins d'une semaine (et il n'est même pas confiné) !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Pour que ce sujet soit à l'image de nos murs FB, je restaure les messages supprimés !

Doublonnez tant que vous le pouvez !!!
Et tant que vous y êtes !
Houblonez tant que vous le pouvez !!!
(ça me fera des vacances !)


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non je ne parlais pas de toi


Mais tu parlais de qui alors ? Du type qui supprime ou de celui qui restaure ? Attention, il y a un piège !!!


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> MAIS C'EST QUOI CE BINZ' ???
> 
> Ma boîte à MPs n'arrête pas de clignoter !!!
> 
> ...


Enfin un commentaire de la modération !!


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2020)

*Un adolescent de 13 ans meurt du Covid-19 au Royaume-Uni*.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour que ce sujet soit à l'image de nos murs FB, je restaure les messages supprimés !
> 
> Doublonnez tant que vous le pouvez !!!
> Et tant que vous y êtes !
> ...


Désolé 
je pense que c'est de ma faute ,
j'ai supprimer les doublons en pensant bien faire 
Pour le coup , j'ai merdé 
Mes excuses pour cela


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais tu parlais de qui alors ? Du type qui supprime ou de celui qui restaure ? Attention, il y a un piège !!!


Il parle de moi
je suis le seul a avoir fait la connerie


Je ne supprime plus les doublons


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus: 280 morts et 3450 cas confirmés au total dans les Hauts-de-France


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Désolé





> je pense que c'est de ma faute ,


 Rhôoo !


> j'ai supprimer les doublons en pensant bien faire


Trop chou !


> Pour le coup , j'ai merdé


Hé hé


> Mes excuses pour cela


Faut pas 


Jura39 a dit:


> Il parle de moi


Rhôoo !


> je suis le seul a avoir fait la connerie


Hi hi


> Je ne supprime plus les doublons


Okiiiii 


………………


Donc, les arsouilles de tous poils sont priés de ne plus interrompre la litanie covid-dix-neufesque de leurs lamentations ! On a d'autres chats à fouetter que se tirer la nouille pour un gag ou une info passée en double. Sur vos chaines d'info-continue, c'est tous les quart-d'heure que la même info repasse. Et sur vos réseaux sociaux ça n'est pas mieux. À chaque like ou com' ça remonte en tête. Ne demandez donc pas aux copains de faire mieux que la télé ou FB, mince !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Avril 2020)

Poisson d'Avril ou pas ?



> À la demande d’Emmanuel Macron, la Caisse des dépôts travaille à un plan pour l’hôpital public. Mediapart en révèle le contenu. Au lieu de défendre l’intérêt général, il vise à accélérer la marchandisation de la santé et sa privatisation rampante.



Source: https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fr...lic-la-note-explosive-de-la-caisse-des-depots


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : "On ne part pas en vacances pendant la période de confinement" avertit Castaner


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Poisson d'Avril ou pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fr...lic-la-note-explosive-de-la-caisse-des-depots


1 euro le poisson d'avril !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: camping-cars avec vue sur mer pour isoler les SDF


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il parle de moi
> je suis le seul a avoir fait la connerie
> 
> 
> Je ne supprime plus les doublons


Pour ta peine tu ferras 100 tours de sale de bain à cloche-pied


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ta peine tu ferras 100 tours de sale de bain à cloche-pied


Pas question , je me suis fait déplâtrer la main il y a 15 jours , pas question de retourner a l'Hosto


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

Un petit dérivatif...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Couvre-feu prolongé jusqu'au 15 avril à Mulhouse


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Grand Est - le seuil des 1 000 morts franchi


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Le tournoi de Wimbledon annulé à cause du coronavirus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

__





						Sud Ouest Éco
					






					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Avril 2020)

Astuce pour l'attestation:








						⛐ Bleblenblar ⛐ on Twitter
					

“Je vous ai pas montré ma technique pour ne pas avoir à recopier mon attestation chaque fois que je dois aller en course : signer le plus bas possible et découper la feuille à chaque sortie.”




					twitter.com


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2020)

*Un bébé de 6 semaines meurt du Covid-19 dans le Connecticut. *


----------



## USB09 (2 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Dans l' article, il y a un tweet du Pr *Dr. Alexandre Bleibtreu* :
> Par curiosité, j' ai été voir srs tweet et le dernier, récent (50 minutes) pointe vers un article sur France Culture ou il est plus précautionneux:
> «Pour l’instant c’est beaucoup trop tôt pour pouvoir le dire. Sur les publications disponibles, il y a un signal positif. Mais en terme de devenir clinique des patients, c’est-à-dire est-ce qu’ils guérissent plus vite, est-ce qu’il y a moins de patients qui vont en réanimation, est-ce que ça diminue la mortalité, pour le moment on n'a aucune donnée solide.
> 
> ...



Dans les faits on manque de tout. Arriver en réanimation n’est vraiment pas bon, d’où les morts. 
Ne pas oublier, il n’y a aucun traitement.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Des masques commandés en Chine par la France rachetés "sur le tarmac" par les Américains


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Avril 2020)

Le gouvernement se fait descendre par mediapart sur leur gestion des masques. Un des poste de Brèves de presse :








						Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“INFO - Mensonge d'État : fin janv., le ministère de la Santé, conscient de la faiblesse des stocks d’État, n'a décidé de commander qu'une très faible quantité de #masques, malgré des alertes internes. Le gouvernement a caché cette pénurie. (Mediapart) https://t.co/1YjGE68fHO”




					twitter.com


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Alcool et Corona Virus


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Soda respecte la distanciation


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Soda respecte la distanciation


Je préfère quand mème ce livreur


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des masques commandés en Chine par la France rachetés "sur le tarmac" par les Américains


A Lyon, 4 millions de masques réquisitionnés par la France au nez de la Suède


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Avril 2020)

> J'ai coupé les cheveux de mon fils moi même...
> Ma femme lui a donné la vie, je lui ai donné l'air con!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

*L’Espagne dépasse la barre des 10 000 morts *
Au total, 10 003 personnes sont mortes du Covid-19 en Espagne, deuxième pays le plus endeuillé par la maladie dans le monde. Le nombre de cas confirmés a dépassé pour sa part la barre des 110 000 mais la progression du nombre de nouveaux cas continue de ralentir.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Macron allège le confinement pour les autistes


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Quels sont les scénarios pour le déconfinement?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

«Tuez-les par balle» : l’ordre fou du président philippin contre ceux qui refusent le confinement


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : pour les États-Unis, Pékin a menti sur le nombre de morts


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: une montagne emblématique suisse s'illumine tous les soirs "en signe d'espoir"

Pour les webcams c'est ici


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Au fait, on parle jamais des Suisses, auraient -ils le secret de l’immunité comme leurs banques ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Avril 2020)

Le retour de l'attestation sur smartphone...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Au fait, on parle jamais des Suisses, auraient -ils le secret de l’immunité comme leurs banques ?


Voila


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Les australiens ont trouvé encore plus casse-gueule que les 49's ?


Je pense que ça se vaut  
Mais seuls les connaisseurs comme toi auront remarqué qu'il y avait nombre d'autres régates sur le plan d'eau.
La règle 10 est valable pour tous mais les foilers sont rattrapants. En cas de carton ils seraient la plupart du temps en tort.  (ça c'est le smiley juriste).
(Fin du HS qui sort la tête de ce p*tain de confinement, même si je peux sortir voir Dragon 17 au boulot)


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voila


Ah oui !
Mais je voulais dire qu’on parle pas trop de leur cas dans les médias, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah oui !
> Mais je voulais dire qu’on parle pas trop de leur cas dans les médias, non ?


Si il suffit de chercher


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si il suffit de chercher


Avec ce confinement j’ai pas trop le temps


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Interview Didier Raoult en 2006, à écouter jusqu'à la fin, très intéressante à partir de 2mn : Voilà


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2020)

Pas envie. Keckidi ?


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

En bref : pandémie respiratoire humaine en vue , nous pas prêts


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2020)

Sur le tarmac, les Américains payent cash et chipent les masques prévus pour la France
					

Destinée à plusieurs régions françaises, une partie de cette commande de plusieurs millions de masques, en provenance de Chine, va finalement prendre la direction des Etats-Unis.  , La concurrence fait




					www.capital.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2020)

La France a réquisitionné 4 millions de masques destinés à l'Italie et à l'Espagne.

Puis en a restitué généreusement la moitié.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le chef a dit que je devais pas supprimer les doublons


Mais que cela ne t'empêche pas de faire le contraire !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Lamborghini produit masques et visières médicales


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: près de 1200 morts aux États-Unis en 24h, pire bilan quotidien dans un pays


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

*Google publie les données de géolocalisation.

*Google publie à partir de ce vendredi des statistiques issues des données de localisation de ses utilisateurs dans le monde entier. Il compte ainsi aider les pouvoirs publics à évaluer l'efficacité des mesures de confinement ou de distanciation sociale contre l'épidémie de covid-19.

Les données, anonymisées, sont téléchargeables sur un site dédié pour plus de 131 pays, dont la France. Elles doivent montrer les "tendances générales des mouvements de personnes au fil du temps et par zone géographique, dans différentes catégories d'endroits tels que les lieux de loisirs, les commerces d'alimentation, les pharmacies, les parcs, les stations de transport en commun, les lieux de travail et de résidence", assure Google.
Pour les régions françaises, on constate des baisses de déplacements atteignant parfois 90%.


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

> The reports show trends over several weeks with *the most recent data representing approximately 2-3 days ago—this is how long it takes to produce the reports*


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2020)

Mon smartphone reste à la maison.
C'est lui le confini...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Une application pour "mieux tracer la circulation du virus"?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : 60 000 gendarmes mobilisés pour empêcher les départs en vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une application pour "mieux tracer la circulation du virus"?


En théorie c'est bien , en pratique... j'ai bien peur que certains en abuse pour nous ficher (pour pub ou autre)



Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : 60 000 gendarmes mobilisés pour empêcher les départs en vacances


C'est bien, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir besoin de ça... De toute façon les magasins sont fermés donc ils ne pourront rien faire en vacance


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une application pour "mieux tracer la circulation du virus"?


Ça va devenir le grand jeu du moment.
Avec 2 missions :
"Déplace-toi dans ton quartier (une heure max dans un rayon d'un km) en évitant les infectés"
"Déplace-toi dans ton quartier (une heure max dans un rayon d'un km) en essayant de croiser des personnes saines"


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: retour au confinement pour 600.000 Chinois


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça va devenir le grand jeu du moment.
> Avec 2 missions :
> "Déplace-toi dans ton quartier (une heure max dans un rayon d'un km) en évitant les infectés"
> "Déplace-toi dans ton quartier (une heure max dans un rayon d'un km) en essayant de croiser des personnes saines"


Résident Evite 2020


----------



## loustic (3 Avril 2020)

Tiens donc !
Coronavirus ou publicitévirus ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Tiens donc !
> Coronavirus ou publicitévirus ?


C'est bon , j'ai supprimé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2020)

> FLASH - #Covid19 : pour éviter la pénurie sur certains médicaments nécessaires aux services de réanimation et de soins intensifs, le gouvernement vient d'autoriser les soignants à utiliser des médicaments pour animaux dans les hôpitaux. (Décret n° 2020-393 - Journal officiel)











						Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“FLASH - #Covid19 : pour éviter la pénurie sur certains médicaments nécessaires aux services de réanimation et de soins intensifs, le gouvernement vient d'autoriser les soignants à utiliser des médicaments pour animaux dans les hôpitaux. (Décret n° 2020-393 - Journal officiel)”




					twitter.com


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Brèves de presse on Twitter
> 
> 
> “FLASH - #Covid19 : pour éviter la pénurie sur certains médicaments nécessaires aux services de réanimation et de soins intensifs, le gouvernement vient d'autoriser les soignants à utiliser des médicaments pour animaux dans les hôpitaux. (Décret n° 2020-393 - Journal officiel)”
> ...


Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y a une différence fondamentale entre les médicaments pour nous et pour les animaux.
(Si ce n'est qu'on les paye plus cher quand on va chez le véto et qu'il n'y a pas de remboursement).
Mais si quelqu'un sait nous informer là-dessus, je suis preneur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2020)

Tout à fait, le composant principal du médicament doit être identique. La forme et l'enrobage change (et le gout est sans doute bien plus dégueulasse)
Les médecins ne vont pas nous donner des médicament dangereux pour nous... quoique un médicament pas encore vraiment testé...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y a une différence fondamentale entre les médicaments pour nous et pour les animaux.
> (Si ce n'est qu'on les paye plus cher quand on va chez le véto et qu'il n'y a pas de remboursement).
> Mais si quelqu'un sait nous informer là-dessus, je suis preneur.


Et bien ça marche, ma femme (que j’appelle ma puce dans l’intimité) et en cette période de confinement , j’ai testé un anti-puces pour chat... Et bien ça marche, je ne l’ai plus sur le dos
ok ➤ []


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2020)

Arrêtez de nous engueuler !


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Arrêtez de nous engueuler !


Ça m'a regonflé, punaise.
Ni une ni deux ça sera le premier truc que je dirais à ma femme demain :
"Arrête de m'engueuler, chérie"
Le "chérie" à la fin de la phrase c'est pour adoucir la conversation, parce que je la connais, elle serait aussi capable de me cogner.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Attestation numérique enfin disponible :








						Attestation de déplacement et de voyage
					

Pour faire face au virus et limiter l’introduction de ses variants, des mesures de contrôle aux frontières sont temporairement nécessaires, à l’entrée comme à la sortie.




					beta.interieur.gouv.fr
				




Il faut remplir le document sur leur site et renseigner l'heure de sortie (pas de signature à mettre). Cela crée un pdf avec un QR code.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Attestation numérique enfin disponible :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est autorisé ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est autorisé ?



C’est une beta.

Je pense qu’il vaut mieux attendre lundi pour l’utiliser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est autorisé ?


Normalement la version numérique n'est autorisée qu'à partir de lundi, pour le moment pas d'annonce officielle. Donc il faut mieux avoir aussi une version imprimée pour le moment...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Ok , merci 
Car aujourd'hui il y a des contrôles partout


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Attestation numérique enfin disponible :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le lien ne marche plus, bon on va attendre lundi


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le lien ne marche plus, bon on va attendre lundi


Il fonctionne bien de mon coté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Non, je n'ai rien bu. Je suis en règle



Jura39 a dit:


> Il fonctionne bien de mon coté


Ah oui? Il n'affiche plus le formulaire chez moi  
Idem pour ceux qui ont trouvé ce site: https://twitter.com/nextinpact/status/1246345143260549126


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien bu. Je suis en règle


Les gens sont vraiment prêts à tout et n'importe quoi pour un papier dans la presse locale !


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok , merci
> Car aujourd'hui il y a des contrôles partout


Pas chez moi, c'est clame plat comme d'habitude. Je n'ai vu aucun flic depuis le début du confinement. Néanmoins, j'ai mon attestation quand je sors.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

Bah voilà, fallait que ça arrive.
J'ai une copine infirmière qui a été dépistée positive au Covid.
Ça se déclenche pas immédiatement la saleté.
Elle l'aurait choppé dans le train retour de ski en Savoie début mars.
Depuis 10 jours, fièvre mais pas trop, perte du goût et de l'odorat, toux et surtout baisse du moral.
Son mari a eu des symptomes avant elle mais pas dépisté car pas soignant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Omg, bon courage à elle…


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus au Japon : Tokyo annonce 180 nouvelles contaminations - Furansu Japon
					

Le coronavirus poursuit sa propagation au Japon. Plus de 180 nouveaux cas de coronavirus ont été confirmés à Tokyo ce jeudi 9 avril, ce qui représente une augmentation quotidienne record. Cette hausse a battu le précédent record de 144 cas enregistré hier. Le nombre total de cas dans la capitale...




					furansujapon.com


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Avril 2020)

Ben v'là aut'chose.
Attention quand même, l'info vient des States.
Si c'est avéré, ça va refoutre de l'huile sur le feu chez nous, après toutes ces annonces du gouvernement concernant l'inutilité des masques (annonces liées à l'origine à une tentative pour se dédouaner du manque de masques dans les stocks stratégiques - no comment)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: les consultations téléphoniques seront remboursées


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Le coronavirus pourrait aussi se transmettre en parlant selon des scientifiques américains


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben v'là aut'chose.
> Attention quand même, l'info vient des States.
> Si c'est avéré, ça va refoutre de l'huile sur le feu chez nous, après toutes ces annonces du gouvernement concernant l'inutilité des masques (annonces liées à l'origine à une tentative pour se dédouaner du manque de masques dans les stocks stratégiques - no comment)





Jura39 a dit:


> Le coronavirus pourrait aussi se transmettre en parlant selon des scientifiques américains


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (4 Avril 2020)

Se connecter à Facebook
					

Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Avril 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Se connecter à Facebook
> 
> 
> Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.
> ...


C'est parfaitement dégueulasse.
L'immense salopard qui sommeille en moi a adoré.
(et je ne m'en veux même pas).


----------



## Neyres (4 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> L'immense salopard qui sommeille en moi a adoré.
> (et je ne m'en veux même pas).


ça va je ne suis pas le seul alors...  

en même temps qu'est-ce qu'on en chie avec cette école à domicile


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2020)

Voir la tête de la gamine se décompose c'est tellement jouissif. Excellent poisson d'avril de cette mère. J'ai adoré.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Suisse: Coronavirus: «Trop tôt pour envisager un retour à la normale», avertissent les autorités


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Voir la tête de la gamine se décompose c'est tellement jouissif. Excellent poisson d'avril de cette mère. J'ai adoré.


Moi j'ai pleuré avec la petite fille...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : un enfant de 5 ans tué par le covid-19


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2020)

Pandémie. Coronavirus : une première ville chinoise bannit la consommation de chiens et de chats
					

En réponse à la pandémie de coronavirus, qui aurait été causée par le commerce de la faune, Shenzhen est devenue la première ville  à mettre en place cette interdiction.




					www.ledauphine.com


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

C’est dans l’air (France 5)
L’homme tousse, la planète respire.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2020)

Une bonne nouvelle:









						Un confinement de 18 mois ? C’est la recommandation d’un prestigieux épidémiologiste britannique
					

Neil Ferguson, épidémiologiste britannique, mise sur un respect strict du confinement pendant une durée de 18 mois afin d'endiguer la propagation du coronavirus en l'attente d'un vaccin., Se dirige-t-on




					www.capital.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Une bonne nouvelle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas que je veux faire mon chiatique, hein, mais faut se rendre à l'évidence, je vais pas pouvoir tenir la famille h24 dans l'appart pendant aussi longtemps.
C'était marrant, tout ça, au début, bon je dis pas, mais s'agirait maintenant de trouver une solution pour résoudre ce soucis.
Ça va commencer à être crevant (sans vouloir faire de mauvais jeu de mot).


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je m'auto-cite  (j'espère que c'est permis) !


Et comment ! Par contre, piquer le boulot de TimeCapsule, j'veux bien tant qu'il est _stricto sensu_ en confinement. Mais bouffer la moitié de la caricature et bien souvent la signature du dessinateur, je ne vais pas être d'accord longtemps mon p'tit marcos. Soit tu fais le boulot comme il faut, soit tu attends le retour de not' Capsule. Mais svp, tu arrêtes de rogner l'image originale, merci.


lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça va commencer à être crevant


Faudrait savoir !? Hier tu étais regonflé et aujourd'hui, pouf, t'es crevé ! Tu veux un conseil de cycliste, monte des pneu schwabel demi-plein et colle 10 bars dans la valve. Si après ça tu crèves, c'est que vraiment tu joues les fakirs avec ton engin, hin hin hin !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2020)

Comment la France se prive de 150 000 à 300 000 tests par semaine

https://www.lepoint.fr/tiny/1-2369955


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Disneyland Paris met fin aux contrats de ses intermittents


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas que je veux faire mon chiatique, hein, mais faut se rendre à l'évidence, je vais pas pouvoir tenir la famille h24 dans l'appart pendant aussi longtemps.
> C'était marrant, tout ça, au début, bon je dis pas, mais s'agirait maintenant de trouver une solution pour résoudre ce soucis.
> Ça va commencer à être crevant (sans vouloir faire de mauvais jeu de mot).


Achète des machines a coudre  , ça occupe la famille


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus en Seine-et-Marne : les conducteurs de bus cessent le travail après le décès d’un des leurs


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le coronavirus pourrait aussi se transmettre en parlant selon des scientifiques américains


Ah bah, confinement des langues pour réduire le nombre de conneries dites. c'est pas idiot, comme stratégie.


----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Comment la France se prive de 150 000 à 300 000 tests par semaine
> 
> https://www.lepoint.fr/tiny/1-2369955


ça mettrait en évidence que la pandémie est beaucoup plus grave qu'annoncée. Les vrais chiffres ne sont pas acceptés et acceptables ...


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> la pandémie est beaucoup plus grave qu'annoncée


Je ne crois pas avoir lu, ou entendu, une annonce concernant la faible gravité de la pandémie. Et ce soi-disant tripotage des chiffres officiels intéresse surtout les intrigants. Ils ne peuvent plus gratter sur les chiffres du chômage, des morts sur la route, des migrants, etc. donc ils se rabattent sur les rares totaux gouvernementaux disponibles… Bouh ouh ouh, on nous cache tout !


……………



À part ça… Ce soir, devant l'poste, je n'boufferai pas avec LaRem mais avec La Reine ! 

:king: :crown: :héhé:


----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2020)

89000 personnes contaminées, donc testées en France. 
150'000 à 300'00 tests potentiellement non effectués ...
Combien de cas réelles en France alors...?

D'après ce que j'ai lu, le dépistage systématique n'est pas envisageable, ok, mais alors pourquoi on ne fait pas ses 150'000 à 300'000 tests ?


----------



## patlek (5 Avril 2020)

De toute façon, le dépistage, c' est ponctuel.
Pour que ce soit utile, il faut tout un tas de regles stricts derrière.
Sinon, tu peux etre dépisté "Négatif" le Lundi, et etre contaminé le Mardi.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Montage comme on en voit des tas à diverses occasions. Il n'y a pas de plaque commençant par C0 ni CO en Pologne.


Pis ils n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir une Audi...

Bon ok c'est méchant


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

BFMTV on Twitter
					

“À Marseille ou Paris, de nombreuses personnes n'ont pas respecté les règles du confinement samedi https://t.co/TCoORHrOiI”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : le masque adopté avant même d’être conseillé


----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> BFMTV on Twitter
> 
> 
> “À Marseille ou Paris, de nombreuses personnes n'ont pas respecté les règles du confinement samedi https://t.co/TCoORHrOiI”
> ...



Oui , pas que en France, devant chez moi, le voisin organise un barbecue .. le confinement c'est pour les autres..  pas pour lui...
Plus généralement , plus les jours avancent, plus je constate un relâchement ... 
C'est pas prêt de s'arrêter cette pandémie...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Oui , pas que en France, devant chez moi, le voisin organise un barbecue .. le confinement c'est pour les autres..  pas pour lui...
> Plus généralement , plus les jours avancent, plus je constate un relâchement ...
> C'est pas prêt de s'arrêter cette pandémie...


Reste plus qu'a dénoncer votre voisin


----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reste plus qu'a dénoncer votre voisin
> Voir la pièce jointe 164597



Mais j'ai plus de place pour tout mettre sa bouffe au frigo ...   
Faut pas gâcher en ces temps ....

Bref ... je déteste ses situations ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Avril 2020)

* obligé de manger mon stock de glace pour faire de la place dans le réfrigérateur


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Un article a lire en entier mais très intéressant


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Allemagne : Francfort reprend l'entraînement en dépit du coronavirus


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2020)

Doublon Jura qu'on ne l'y reprendrait plus


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

A Tunis, un robot policier pour faire respecter le confinement


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

L'inconscience 
Et pourtant !!

Coronavirus: Le bilan approche les 5.000 morts au Royaume-Uni


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : la France vue du ciel à l'heure du confinement


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2020)

J'ai du sortir en voiture tout à l'heure... beaucoup moins de monde sur la route, mais vraiment beaucoup plus de vélo !
Sinon, il faut maintenant faire la queue pour entrer au supermarché, et il y a un vigile qui laisse rentrer au compte goutte.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

@*flotow *
Pas de confinement chez toi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> entrer au supermarché


Ouvert le dimanche ? Mais que fait la CGT allemande ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

Toujours au centre de l'ouragan.


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*flotow *
> Pas de confinement chez toi ?


C'est le confinement à l'allemande : pas de papier, pas de controle. Sauf peut-être la police qui est passée en voiture pour vérifier la distance entre les gens qui étaient dans le parc !

Les gens restent quand même chez eux, et ça se voit car il y a moins de voitures qui roulent.
Cela n'empêche pas certains de sortir en vélo !

Pour le supermarché : c'était samedi vers midi. Pour les horaires, tout les supermarchés ferment à 20h, alors être ouvert le dimanche...
Mais avec le long week-end de Paques, il va falloir prévoir de faire les courses dès mardi pour certains produits !
Les oeufs frais par exemple, il ne sont approvisionnés que mardi à midi.
Samedi, il y avait de nouveau du papier toilette en rayon... incroyable !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est le confinement à l'allemande : pas de papier, pas de controle. Sauf peut-être la police qui est passée en voiture pour vérifier la distance entre les gens qui étaient dans le parc !
> 
> Les gens restent quand même chez eux, et ça se voit car il y a moins de voitures qui roulent.
> Cela n'empêche pas certains de sortir en vélo !
> ...


Les entreprises fonctionnent et tous les commerces restent ouvert ?


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les entreprises fonctionnent et tous les commerces restent ouvert ?


Je ne sais pas pour toutes les entreprises. Mais à l'endroit ou je travaille, tout le monde à été renvoyé à la maison.
Certaines sont peut être au chomage technique. La construction (BTP) fonctionne toujours !

Restent ouverts les supermarchés, mais j'ai aussi vu une boutique qui vendait des glaces ouverte.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Non, les entreprises sont pour la plupart fermées.
> Restent ouverts les supermarchés, mais j'ai aussi vu une boutique qui vendait des glaces ouverte.


Ah ok , merci pour ses informations 
je te souhaite une bonne semaine


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Confinement : l'attestation numérique est disponible dès aujourd'hui


----------



## patxito (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Confinement : l'attestation numérique est disponible dès aujourd'hui



Encore une belle usine à gaz à la française, inutile et mal foutue... Outre-Quiévrain, le confinement est aussi efficace qu’en France sans pareille stupidité.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Encore une belle usine à gaz à la française, inutile et mal foutue... Outre-Quiévrain, le confinement est aussi efficace qu’en France sans pareille stupidité.


Ah pour critiquer , c'est toujours facile


----------



## patxito (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah pour critiquer , c'est toujours facile



*Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Confinement : l'attestation numérique est disponible dès aujourd'hui


Arrivez vous a l'avoir sur une Apple watch ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Encore une belle usine à gaz à la française, inutile et mal foutue... Outre-Quiévrain, le confinement est aussi efficace qu’en France sans pareille stupidité.


On est des hyper-actifs. Il faut bien qu'on s'occupe.



flotow a dit:


> C'est le confinement à l'allemande : pas de papier, pas de controle.



Cela a bien changé, parce que chez nous, quand on parle "confinement à l'allemande" on pense à lui






ou à ça







Désolé les modos… j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la faire… comme un truc qui ne passe pas depuis 1945.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> *Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum*



Mea culpa. Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cela a bien changé, parce que chez nous, quand on parle "confinement à l'allemande" on pense à lui
> 
> ou à ça
> 
> Désolé les modos… j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la faire… comme un truc qui ne passe pas depuis 1945.


Prend le TGV et traverse le Rhin, ça fait 75 ans que c'est terminé


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: l'Autriche envisage la levée des restrictions de confinement à la mi-avril


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Confinement: le ministère de l'Intérieur assure que les contrôles vont devenir "beaucoup plus stricts"


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Prends le TGV et traverse le Rhin, ça fait 75 ans que c'est terminé


Je n'ai pas besoin de prendre le TGV, ni de traverser le Rhin. 

C'est surtout ton expression qui était trop tentante.


----------



## Anthony (6 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Désolé les modos… j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la faire… comme un truc qui ne passe pas depuis 1945.



Sans vouloir faire mon kapo :


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire mon kapo :


Je ne la fais plus. Promis.



Jura39 a dit:


> Confinement: le ministère de l'Intérieur assure que les contrôles vont devenir "beaucoup plus stricts"



C'est dingue quand même que chez nous on soit obligé de "fliquer" comme ça. Cela semble devenu un réflexe. Même le ministre de l'intérieur qui parle maintenant de tracer les gens au smartphone. L'impression qu'on bascule dans une nouvelle hystérie sécuritaire.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est dingue quand même que chez nous on soit obligé de "fliquer" comme ça. Cela semble devenu un réflexe. Même le ministre de l'intérieur qui parle maintenant de tracer les gens au smartphone. L'impression qu'on bascule dans une nouvelle hystérie sécuritaire.


Dans le Jura , voila le résultat des incivilités


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura , voila le résultat des incivilités
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 164773


Attention si tu sors, il va falloir vendre ton âne en saucisson pour payer l'amende !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Attention si tu sors, il va falloir vendre ton âne en saucisson pour payer l'amende !


Aucun risque , je suis bien chez moi
Et avec tous les ânes qui trainent ,, ça va pas être compliquer d'en trouver un


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

_À quelque chose, malheur est bon _(parfois)









						TÉMOIGNAGE. Troyes, coronavirus : "j’ai dû apprendre à vivre chez moi alors que je n’y étais quasi jamais"
					

Journaliste à France 3 Champagne-Ardenne, élu Troyen de l'année 2017, Clément Meunier, est confiné chez lui, avec ses deux jeunes garçons. Une redécouverte intérieure, pour ce passionné qui vivait à 100 à l'heure, entre sports...




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : plus de 70 000 morts dans le monde, 50 000 en Europe


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

Santé. L’Allemagne alarmée par le triage des patients dans les hôpitaux alsaciens
					

Outre-Rhin, les médias relaient avec inquiétude la publication d’un rapport médical sur les conditions des hôpitaux alsaciens. Par manque de matériel, les patie...




					www.courrierinternational.com
				




Encore une fois, on a une guerre de retard.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Engie rembourse 2 mois d'abonnement aux ménages modestes


----------



## patxito (6 Avril 2020)

Petite critique du néolibéralisme appliqué à la crise du coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## patxito (6 Avril 2020)

C’est le karma !


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Petite critique du néolibéralisme appliqué à la crise du coronavirus


Merde, j'ai encore fait l'erreur de lire les commentaires après l'article.
Je serais curieux de rencontrer le type qui s'est dit pour la première fois "tiens, ça serait sympa qu'on puisse laisser s'exprimer les gens après chaque article qu'on publie". Parce que je lui tirerais bien une claque.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Coucou 

Comme Romuald l'a suggéré l'autre jour, je scinde le sujet en deux !

L'information restera dans ce sujet et le burlesque ira dans un autre.

Les deux topics resteront en terrasse pour éviter de s'emmêler les crayons entre forums.

Avant de crier au _scandale, Georges_, dis-toi un truc. Si tu veux te payer une bonne tranche de rigolade, tu auras là une occasion en or de retrouver tous les gags estampillés Covid-19 ! Ne me remercie pas, c'est cadeau ! (mais je n'ai jusqu'à présent traité que la moitié du sujet)

Le nouveau sujet pour les plaisanteries lié à l'actualité de la pandémie est à retrouver ici

[covid-19] Rions un bon coup du coronavirus !


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2020)

Ça bouge (un peu) à Berlin...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Le pic épidémique n'est pas encore passé en France, dit Véran


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : La préfecture de la Réunion dénonce un « acte irresponsable » après que des voyageurs se soient enfuis d’un centre de quatorzaine


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : aucun décès en Chine en 24 heures, une première depuis trois mois


----------



## Neyres (7 Avril 2020)

L’enfer, les autres, le PQ et moi


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

En dépit des apéros virtuels, les ventes d'alcool s'effondrent en France


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Cette carte de "prévision de déconfinement" est un faux !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Le sport en extérieur interdit à Paris dès mercredi entre 10 heures et 19 heures


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

L'Académie de médecine favorable à un déconfinement par région


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (7 Avril 2020)

À méditer.....


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Macron va parler aux Français, confinement probable jusqu'à début mai


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : plus de 10 000 morts en France, 5,8 millions de demandes de chômage partiel


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2020)

Mouai… pas beaucoup de changements ou pas en mieux. Et ils parlent du "déconfinement".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2020)

Hong Kong : le zoo fermé, un couple de pandas parvient à s'accoupler
https://www.lepoint.fr/tiny/1-2370543


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2020)

Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“⚡INFO - Selon Le Canard enchaîné, le gouvernement travaille sur l'hypothèse d'un #confinement qui pourrait durer jusqu’à la fin mai, entraînant alors un #déconfinement qui pourrait se poursuivre tout au long du mois de juin.”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: annulation de l'interdiction de s'asseoir sur les bancs à Biarritz


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Japon: un ancien tube absurde recyclé en appel à se laver les mains


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Korean Air met 70% de son personnel en congé


----------



## patxito (8 Avril 2020)

Pénurie de préservatifs


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Le bilan en Espagne s'alourdit à 14.555 morts


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Le confinement commence à payer mais gare au relâchement avertissent les experts


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2020)

Covid-19 : Hissène Habré provisoirement libéré
					

En raison de sa vulnérabilité au nouveau coronavirus, Hissène Habré va quitter la prison pour être assigné à résidence pendant deux mois.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Dictateur : crimes de guerre, crime contre l'humanité, tortures et viols









						Coronavirus : WikiLeaks inquiet après un premier décès dans la prison d’Assange
					

La prison de haute sécurité de Belmarsh à Londres, où est détenu Julian Assange, a confirmé son premier mort dû au Covid-19.




					www.linfo.re
				




Journaliste : a fait chier les ricains


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> (mais je n'ai jusqu'à présent traité que la moitié du sujet)


L'autre moitié du sujet est traitée.
Par contre, j'ai peut-être abusé sur le clic !  

Donc, si vous pensez* que des vidéos musicales et/ou de vrais dessins de presse (je pense à TC et ses KAK) doivent revenir ici, _ça peut faire sympa pour_ _habiller le sujet_, signalez-moi les messages en question. Ils feront le trajet retour – à mes frais bien sûr ! 

*et vous le pensez !


----------



## lolipale (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'espère que ce lien n'est pas un doublon (pas lu les 60 pages) .... morbide mais riche d'enseignement


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Libertés confinées


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Quand l’exécutif veut s’asseoir sur le principe du contradictoire sous prétexte du coronavirus...


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

L’état d’urgence, une histoire d’exceptions


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus en Allemagne : à 101 ans, elle s'évade de sa résidence pour voir sa fille


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: avec la chute de la pollution, des sommets de l'Himalaya visibles à près de 200 km


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Christophe Castaner demande que le Covid-19 soit déclaré maladie professionnelle pour les personnels du ministère de l'Intérieur


----------



## litobar71 (9 Avril 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espère que ce lien n'est pas un doublon (pas lu les 60 pages) .... morbide mais riche d'enseignement


Locke l'a indiqué au post            #29          , il y a 40 jours et 1200 posts, lien utile même si...comme tu dis...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: 11% des Parisiens ont quitté la capitale depuis le début du confinement


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus: 11% des Parisiens ont quitté la capitale depuis le début du confinement



Cela soulagera d’autant les hôpitaux parisiens surchargés, à un coût bien moindre que celui des TGV sanitaires et vols en hélicoptère.

Depuis l’antiquité on n’a pas trouvé de meilleur conseil en cas d’épidémie que celui de _« fuir vite, loin et s’en revenir tard »_.


----------



## Neyres (9 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Cela soulagera d’autant les hôpitaux parisiens surchargés, à un coût bien moindre que celui des TGV sanitaires et vols en hélicoptère.
> 
> Depuis l’antiquité on n’a pas trouvé de meilleur conseil en cas d’épidémie que celui de _« fuir vite, loin et s’en revenir tard »_.


Et propager la pandémie aux 4 vents ...


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Et propager la pandémie aux 4 vents ...



La propagation, elle est inévitable.

Le confinement n’a pas pour but de l’empêcher, mais uniquement de la ralentir afin de permettre aux hôpitaux de traiter ceux qui en ont besoin.


----------



## Neyres (9 Avril 2020)

C'est étrange, en Suisse on nous demande de rester chez nous, et de ne pas partir pendant les vacances de Pâques.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Cela soulagera d’autant les hôpitaux parisiens surchargés, à un coût bien moindre que celui des TGV sanitaires et vols en hélicoptère.


C'est vrai que de surcharger des petits hôpitaux de provinces qui n'ont pas la capacité pour accueillir plus que la population local , c'est une bonne idée  !!
Ne pas permettre aux locaux de bénéficier de ses soins en premier  , c'est aussi une bonne idée !!
Tiens une idée , si les gens du Nord venaient en Belgique pour soulager les hôpitaux du Nord ??

Non c'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> C'est étrange, en Suisse on nous demande de rester chez nous, et de ne pas partir pendant les vacances de Pâques.


En France aussi, sais-tu ?


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que de surcharger des petits hôpitaux de provinces qui n'ont pas la capacité pour accueillir plus que la population local , c'est une bonne idée  !!
> Ne pas permettre aux locaux de bénéficier de ses soins en premier  , c'est aussi une bonne idée !!
> Tiens une idée , si les gens du Nord venaient en Belgique pour soulager les hôpitaux du Nord ??
> 
> Non c'est pas une bonne idée



11% des parisiens sont partis dès qu’ils ont pu, et cela n’a pas surchargé les hôpitaux de province. Idem pour les italiens du nord qui ont filé vers le sud du pays quand ils le pouvaient encore.

Avec le recul, ils ont pris une bonne décision, pour eux et pour la collectivité : le confinement y est plus vivable que dans les minuscules appartements parisiens, le risque de contagion y est moindre tant pour eux-mêmes que pour les autres, et pour ceux d’entre-eux qui sont tombés malades, c’est toujours de cela de gagné pour le système de soins franciliens qui, lui, est complètement débordé.

Par ailleurs tous les français ont droit à être soigné, d’où qu’ils soient, on n’est plus au moyen-âge, quand bien-même tout dans la façon de gérer cette crise nous ramène à cette époque.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cette expatriation de Paris n'est elle pas simplement de l'individualisme ?
> Partir pour sauver son petit confort personnel ?



Et ces provinciaux qui vivent confortablement leur pseudo confinement dans leurs jardins et qui jouent aux vierges effarouchées parce que des citadins occupent leur résidence secondaire, en riant sous cape des parisiens qui étouffent dans des logements surpeuplés et bientôt surchauffés, ça dit quoi de leur mentalité ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> ça dit quoi de leur mentalité ?


La même chose !

……………

Cela dit, confiné à Paris ou sur le toit du Mont-Blanc, il faut savoir raison garder, *patxito* !

Ne te laisse emporter par les élucubrations d'un *Jura39*. Il a une fâcheuse tendance à causer sans compter et monter dans les tours, tel un bolide allemand ou italien, à la moindre occasion. Même s'il apprend à se contenir, on ne se refait pas en un jour !

Tu ne dis pas trop de conneries, *patxito*, ce serait dommage que tu t'y mettes ! Laisse filer la prochaine fois. Au besoin, je passerai la serpillière ! 

Quand à toi *Jura39*, s'il-te-plaît, arrêtes un peu de jouer les trolls, merci ! Jeter de l'huile sur le feu d'un sujet pareil, sauf à vouloir se brûler la touffe, c'est tout sauf raisonnable !


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Et ces provinciaux qui vivent confortablement leur pseudo confinement dans leurs jardins et qui jouent aux vierges effarouchées parce que des citadins occupent leur résidence secondaire, en riant sous cape des parisiens qui étouffent dans des logements surpeuplés et bientôt surchauffés, ça dit quoi de leur mentalité ?


Il m'étonnerait fort que ce fil ne parte pas en sucette, si d'aventure un provincial venait à lire ta sortie littéraire et n'avait pas le recul nécessaire.
Car j'ai bien peur que "les provinciaux qui vivent confortablement leur pseudo confinement dans leurs jardins" ne soit* qu'une image d'Epinal.
Tous les provinciaux n'ont pas une maison.
Le provincial confiné ne doit pas avoir l'impression, lui, d'être dans une confortable pseudo situation.
Et, il me surprendrait qu'il rit sous cape des parisiens dans leurs logements surpeuplés.
D'autant que c'est déjà compliqué de trouver un masque, alors s'il faut, en plus, trouver une cape...

* je me suis posé la question : faut-il écrire "soit" ou "soient" ?
J'ai opté pour le singulier (il m'apparait que c'est toute la phrase entre guillemets qui en est le sujet et non pas les provinciaux), mais si vous pensez que c'est une erreur, je suis tout prêt à écouter votre argumentaire.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> * je me suis posé la question : faut-il écrire "soit" ou "soient" ?
> J'ai opté pour le singulier (il m'apparait que c'est toute la phrase entre guillemets qui en est le sujet et non pas les provinciaux), mais si vous pensez que c'est une erreur, je suis tout prêt à écouter votre argumentaire.


Est-ce que te répondre : « y'a pas d'Bled™ dans ton bled ? » solutionne ton interrogation ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai opté pour le singulier (il m'apparait que c'est toute la phrase entre guillemets qui en est le sujet et non pas les provinciaux), mais si vous pensez que c'est une erreur, je suis tout prêt à écouter votre argumentaire.


Hum... Je pense comme toi que "soit" est le bon choix.

On aurait pu écrire  : cette vision des provinciaux qui vivent (…) ne soit qu'une image d'Épinal.

L'accent à Épinal, par contre, n'est pas facultatif.



aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que te répondre : « y'a pas d'Bled™ dans ton bled ? » solutionne ton interrogation ?


Je vous rappelle, monsieur, que les libraires sont fermées.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'accent à Épinal, par contre, n'est pas facultatif.


Dans mes bras !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans mes bras !!!



Certainement pas !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (10 Avril 2020)

Pareil c’est « cette vision qui n’est qu’une image  » pas les provinciaux....


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Pareil c’est « cette vision qui n’est qu’une image  » pas les provinciaux....


En même temps, c'est difficile de dire le contraire !


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que te répondre : « y'a pas d'Bled™ dans ton bled ? » solutionne ton interrogation ?


J'ai dit que j'étais prêt à écouter votre argumentaire si vous pensiez le contraire de moi, pas que je m'interrogeais.
Car tel un rustre infatué, je suis sûr de moi et de ma conjugaison.


Moonwalker a dit:


> L'accent à Épinal, par contre, n'est pas facultatif.


J'admets.
Toutes mes confuses.
La prochaine tournée est pour moi (s'ils veulent bien un jour rouvrir les bistrots).


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2020)

On se calme.

Profitons plutôt de belles images :








						Le coronavirus du Covid-19 sous l’œil du microscope
					

Des scientifiques américains ont publié des images sur lesquelles on peut voir comment le coronavirus du Covid-19 attaque les cellules humaines.




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On se calme.


Mais je suis calme, moi !

Ne pas comprendre que le bar et sa terrasse n'ont rien à voir avec les forums techniques, des sections où l'on peut redire la même chose que son voisin sans risque de se voir raillé, est une faute ! @Diablo76 l'apprendra à ses dépends, ou pas…

_Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale_


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Profitons plutôt de belles images :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme on dit : "Il vaut mieux l'avoir en photo..."


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Comme on dit : "Il vaut mieux l'avoir en photo..."


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : comment les entreprises préparent (déjà) le déconfinement


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: un supermarché interdit l'entrée aux enfants


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Tarification pour la morgue* *


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Confinement : Normandie, Bretagne… découvrez où les Parisiens ont plié bagage


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : plus de 95.000 morts et 1,6 million de cas à travers le monde


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : un espoir en France, bilan en région, mise en garde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Avril 2020)

C'est pratique de ne pas avoir de journaliste qui suit le président...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Malgré le confinement, des touristes français arrêtés en Espagne


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2020)

Tient, pour une fois je vais donner mon avis.
Que 11 % des parisiens soient partis en régions décongestionne une ville ou tu ne peux pas te retourner sans frôler une personne. Qu'ils soient dans leur résidence secondaire, qui souvent se trouve dans une zone touristique, permet de transvaser un peu d'économie dans ces lieux où les vacances sont interdites. Bon, c'est surtout l'hyper qui en profite, mais par ex, chez moi il y a deux marchés par semaine, les librairies sont ouvertes le matin, le boulanger fait du pain, les maraîchers bio font des paniers... Des parigots y en a partout puisque de toutes façon ils sont issus des régions, qu'ils y retournent s'y confiner n'est pas gênant...


----------



## patxito (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

*Japon: un premier cas de coronavirus dans le monde du sumo*


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: New York enterre des victimes dans une fosse commune près de Manhattan


----------



## patxito (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2020)

Ras le bol de ces stats anxiogènes, on les voit partout de toutes façons. La courbe des guéris, on peut la voir ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ras le bol de ces stats anxiogènes, on les voit partout de toutes façons. La courbe des guéris, on peut la voir ?


@*Romuald*
Il suffit de demander , la voila


----------



## USB09 (10 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le gouvernement se fait descendre par mediapart sur leur gestion des masques. Un des poste de Brèves de presse :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de Médiapart pour se faire descendre, ce gouvernement est une bande d’incompétents. Le système était déjà de plus gangrené.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Avril 2020)

Ah bon?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Tarification pour la morgue* *


*Tarifs de la morgue provisoire de Rungis : l'opérateur prend tous les frais en charge*


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

La Corée du Sud fait état de plusieurs "rechutes" parmi des malades guéris du coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : plus de 100 000 morts dans le monde, dont 13 197 en France


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: en Italie, un si long confinement, prolongé jusqu'au 3 mai


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Apple et Google s'allient pour le suivi des données


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Les États-Unis, premier pays à dépasser les 2 000 morts du coronavirus en 24 h


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: enfin un plateau en France?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: Amazon va tester ses employés américains dans son propre laboratoire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : les Italiens repartent pour trois semaines de confinement


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Macron évoque l'hypothèse d'une fermeture des frontières de l'espace Schengen jusqu'en septembre


----------



## patxito (11 Avril 2020)

Le contact tracing ou la généralisation du bracelet électronique


----------



## patxito (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ras le bol de ces stats anxiogènes, on les voit partout de toutes façons.



Je plussoie.

Soyez sympas. Halte aux représentations graphique et autres du nombre de cas, décès,... On n’a pas besoin d’un rapport quotidien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

"Beaucoup de restaurants ne pourront pas rouvrir après le confinement" dit le chef étoilé Philippe Etchebest
					

Le chef deux étoiles au Michelin Philippe Etchebest, chef du restaurant le quatrième mur à Bordeaux en Gironde, et confiné en Dordogne, était l'invité de France Bleu Périgord ce vendredi matin. Il a dit ses inquiétudes pour l'avenir de la restauration en France en pleine épidémie de coronavirus.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)

Le premier truc que je veux faire après le confinement : un bon restaurant (ou fast food)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (11 Avril 2020)

Le confinement, et après ? :


			https://www.jim.fr/medecin/jimplus/tribune/e-docs/le_confinement_et_apres__182559/document_edito.phtml


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le premier truc que je veux faire après le confinement : un bon restaurant (ou fast food)



Ben tiens... serrés les uns contre les autres... 

Ou alors... En mangeant avec un masque (!)


Sérieusement, je ne sais pas comment on sortira de ce merdier, mais a mon avis, çà ne va pas etre simple, et on risque de voir des faillites en masses. Les restaurant, les bistrots, les concerts, tout ce qui est rassemblement de personnes, serrés les uns contre les autres, déjà, pour eux, je vois mal comment çà va se passer... sans compter le métro, les magasins (Encore que pour les magasins, on voit actuellement les règles, qui semble a peu pres fonctionner; mais un restau, je ne le vois pas avec une longue queue dehors, et laissant entrer une personne quand une autre sort)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ben tiens... serrés les uns contre les autres...


Ceux que j'aime bien et qui sont pas loin de chez moi : on n'est pas serré


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Le Cantal ne compte aucun décès dû au Covid-19


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Le Cantal ne compte aucun décès dû au Covid-19


Planqués ! 

Sinon, il faudra les décompter du calcul final :








						Avec le confinement, le nombre de morts sur les routes baisse de près de 40%
					

Avec la baisse des déplacements liés à l'épidémie de coronavirus, le nombre d'accidents de la route baisse lui aussi.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

J'a déménagé ma réponse ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/coronavirus-le-point-sur-les-chiffres-les-attestations.1334753/


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

*8 millions de salariés au chômage partiel en France*

Le recours au chômage partiel a été demandé par 700 000 entreprises et associations pour 8 millions de salariés, soit 3 millions de plus en une semaine, un nouveau record, a annoncé ce samedi la ministre du Travail Muriel Pénicaud, sur son compte Twitter.


https://twitter.com/murielpenicaud/status/1248910408288739328


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Le Cantal ne compte aucun décès dû au Covid-19


Il y a la Lozère aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Jura39
> Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de ton message de base qui n'apporte rien, du moins pour moi. A quoi bon balancer à tour de bras des liens sur des articles, quel intérêt, quel objectif, quelle finalité ?
> 
> J'aurais mieux aimé de base trouver tous les liens utiles qui peuvent nous donner réellement des informations officielles, juste comme ça, ailleurs que dans ces forums, je mentionne ceci...
> ...



Pourrait-on fermer ce fil et en ouvrir un autre avec ce message en premier (et ensuite interdit de mettre les graphiques et autres représentations de l’évolution de la situation) ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pourrait-on fermer ce fil et en ouvrir un autre avec ce message en premier ?


Je vais faire mieux, je vais virer ma réponse ici et en créer un qui sera bien spécifique pour avoir des informations officielles.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pourrait-on fermer ce fil et en ouvrir un autre avec ce message en premier (et ensuite interdit de mettre les graphiques et autres représentations de l’évolution de la situation) ?


@aCLR 
Ce fil n'est plus utile avec l'ouverture d'un autre topic plus sérieux


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Bayer va relancer en Europe sa production de chloroquine


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Nouvelle attestation de déplacement pour les frontaliers rentrant en France

Ca peut servir , mème si c'est calme en ce moment a la frontière


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : la surmortalité en France par âge, sexe et département


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

Il me vient à l'esprit une pensée relative à tous les effets innombrables que génère le Covid, à savoir que
forcément le nombre de morts sur les routes à dû chuter de manière drastique au mois de mars, donc va t'on nous faire croire
que c'est grâce à la limitation à 80kms/h ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, il faudra les décompter du calcul final :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/mode humour noir
Où comptabiliser un type infecté qui meurt dans un accident de la route en se rendant à l'hosto ?
/mode


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il me vient à l'esprit une pensée relative à tous les effets innombrables que génère le Covid, à savoir que
> forcément le nombre de morts sur les routes à dû chuter de manière drastique au mois de mars, donc va t'on nous faire croire
> que c'est grâce à la limitation à 80kms/h ?


C'est impressionnant cette réflexion


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

__





						Coronavirus en France - Le point sur les chiffres, les attestations
					

Coronavirus - Le point sur les chiffres, les attestations  A tout hasard et si vous voulez en savoir plus, un peu de lecture officielle, ceci dit, nul n'est à l'abri étant donné que ce virus est facilement transmissible en franchissant les frontières bien plus vite que ce que l'on pouvait...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus :Les Français vont-ils devoir travailler plus après la crise ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: la Suisse met en ligne un jeu vidéo de Pâques pour inciter les gens à ne pas sortir


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

*Coronavirus: l'usine Toyota à Valenciennes va redémarrer*


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus :Les Français vont-ils devoir travailler plus après la crise ?


Cher ami,
est-ce une question ou as-tu oublié d'inséré un lien ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cher ami,
> est-ce une question ou as-tu oublié d'inséré un lien ?


Bonjour,
J'ai rectifié , désolé


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Le nombre de décès quotidien en Espagne repart à la hausse

Après plusieurs jours de baisse, 619 personnes sont mortes du Covid-19 hier en Espagne. Seulement 510 avaient été comptés la veille.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

__





						Avertissement de redirection
					





					www.google.fr


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Balles de ping-pong et trappes à souris… Cette vidéo illustre parfaitement les bénéfices de la distanciation sociale


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: des Français insultés dans la Sarre, région frontalière allemande


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus :Les Français vont-ils devoir travailler plus après la crise ?


ça va pas être difficile


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus dans l’Union européenne : ce que révèle la cartographie


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : en Espagne, distanciation sociale même à la plage cet été


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2020)

Un site pour recréer une ambiance de bureau à ceux que ça manque :








						Do you miss the office?
					

An office noise generator - providing you with the soothing tones of modern office life to help you focus when working from home.




					imisstheoffice.eu


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Coronavirus: l'usine Toyota à Valenciennes va redémarrer*


Connaissant l'usine de l'intérieur, leurs process de sécurité et la façon dont Toyota procède, ils n'ont pas dû décider cela à la légère.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Connaissant l'usine de l'intérieur, leurs process de sécurité et la façon dont Toyota procède, ils n'ont pas dû décider cela à la légère.


Je l'espere


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

La présentation a changée , mais les chiffres sont toujours là


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

Incidents de frontières.









						"Le virus n'a pas de nationalité" : l'Allemagne condamne des actes anti-français
					

Certains Français sont victimes d'agressions verbales lors de leurs déplacements dans les zones frontalières avec l'Allemagne.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus: les résidents des Émirats arabes unis peuvent désormais se marier en un clic


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Pourquoi la Suède n'est-elle toujours pas confinée?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Sans masque, des nudistes tchèques rappelés à l'ordre par la police
					

Se protéger le visage pour sortir est désormais obligatoire en République tchèque et certains semblent avoir encore du mal à prendre le pli. , Alors que de nombreux pays hésitent encore à rendre le port




					www.capital.fr


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Une messe de Pâques clandestine célébrée dans l’église traditionaliste de Saint-Nicolas-du-Chardonnet


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Surveillance numérique et coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Une levée du confinement sans mesures strictes de tests et d’isolement serait inefficace, selon une étude de l’Inserm


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron attendu sur la durée du confinement et le redémarrage du pays


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une levée du confinement sans mesures strictes de tests et d’isolement serait inefficace, selon une étude de l’Inserm


Pas besoin d'une étude, suffit de réfléchir deux secondes !



Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron attendu sur la durée du confinement et le redémarrage du pays


Ah bon ? Moi qui croyais qu'il allait nous parler de l'encadrement du prix du PQ vu qu'il y a des méchants traders qui spéculent dessus, chuis déçu.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : La pandémie jour après jour


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus :Les Français vont-ils devoir travailler plus après la crise ?


 Les Français je ne sais pas, mais en ce qui me concerne ils peuvent toujours courir : dès que cette connerie est finie, je pars en vacances.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Les Français je ne sais pas, mais en ce qui me concerne ils peuvent toujours courir : dès que cette connerie est finie, je pars en vacances.


Si les frontières restent fermées , ça va pas être facile de partir


----------



## Neyres (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si les frontières restent fermées , ça va pas être facile de partir


Dans ma tête, je suis parti depuis longtemps..


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si les frontières restent fermées , ça va pas être facile de partir



Tourisme intérieur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Tourisme intérieur...


procrastination quoi...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Tourisme intérieur...


La aussi , j'ai un doute


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Mon iench approuve...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Grippe chinoise, grippe de Hong Kong... Ces pandémies (oubliées) qui avaient frappé la France en 1957 et 1968
https://www.lci.fr/sante/virus-coro...frappe-la-france-en-1957-et-1968-2150824.html


----------



## lolipale (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

A Chamonix, on semble avoir trouvé une "solution" aux français qui ne comprennent rien ... et qui pensent que confinement rime avec vacances !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

Voilà qui est intelligent. 
Heureusement que le mec ne sait pas si le proprio de la voiture est juif, sinon il aurait pu assortir sa connerie d'une étoile jaune...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2020)

Et puis ça penche, le con !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

Oui, vers la droite de la droite


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2020)

C'est ça !


----------



## ScapO (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coronavirus : Une messe de Pâques clandestine célébrée dans l’église traditionaliste de Saint-Nicolas-du-Chardonnet



Slt Jura,

à priori fake news partie de Le Point.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura,
> 
> à priori fake news partie de Le Point.


et pourtant








						Vigile Pascale 22 h 30
					

Vigile Pascale.La retransmission vidéo de la messe dominicale ne remplace ni ne dispense de l’obligation d’assister physiquement à la messe pour ceux qui le ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2020)

Entendu à la radio, on verra aux infos de 13 h


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

À Chamonix, il y en a un qui n’a pas compris que confinement ne rime pas avec mentalité d’extrême-droite, dégradation du bien d’autrui, et sortie non autorisée pour commettre un délit...


----------



## ScapO (13 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et pourtant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et cela te semble correspondre à
"une personne est sortie et a déclaré aux forces de l’ordre qu’il y avait effectivement une quarantaine de fidèles à l’intérieur." ?


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Le confinement est une oppression


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

Entre 22' de 24', tu vois qu'il y a effectivement un certain nombre de personnes présentes malgré le flou de la caméra
sans compter les 6 ou 7 cadreurs et réal...


----------



## Neyres (13 Avril 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A Chamonix, on semble avoir trouvé une "solution" aux français qui ne comprennent rien ... et qui pensent que confinement rime avec vacances !


Il a mis quoi sur son attestation de sortie celui qui a fait ça ?


----------



## ScapO (13 Avril 2020)

Il est vrai que l'on y voit pas bézef.


----------



## lolipale (13 Avril 2020)

Il y a une explication pour Chamonix : Il y a soudain trop d'air pur et cela leur tourne la tête !


----------



## Neyres (13 Avril 2020)

lolipale a dit:


> Il y a une explication pour Chamonix : Il y a soudain trop d'air pur et cela leur tourne la tête !


Ou moins d'argent ... ceci explique peut-être aussi cela ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Confinement : "Gardez vos poils !", les conseils d'une esthéticienne de Rochefort
					

Pendant le confinement, les poils poussent et ça en énerve certain(e)s. L'idée nous prend de les ôter à la pince ou au rasoir, mais le meilleur conseil de Geneviève Faurie, de l'institut "Pénélope" à Rochefort, c'est : "pas touche" !




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Et cela te semble correspondre à
> "une personne est sortie et a déclaré aux forces de l’ordre qu’il y avait effectivement une quarantaine de fidèles à l’intérieur." ?


S'ils étaient bien en quarantaine à l'intérieur, tout va bien du coup    

Par contre, il faut les empêcher de sortir maintenant. Ils vont se peler les miches dans cette église pendant encore un mois au moins.


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2020)

RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
Nom de dlà de nom dlà!!!!!!!!









						Coronavirus. Les personnes âgées confinées jusqu’à fin 2020 en Europe ?
					

Les personnes âgées vivant en Europe devront attendre la mise en circulation d’un vaccin contre le virus Covid-19 pour espérer voir leur confinement prendre fin, selon Ursula von der Leyen, présidente de la Commission européenne. Ce qui ne pourrait survenir qu’en fin d’année 2020. « C’est une...




					www.ouest-france.fr
				




A crévindiou!!!!; je suis jeune!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Covid-19 : Les rues parisiennes blindées de monde ce dimanche 12 avril
					

Le confinement est-il véritablement respecté en France ? Nullement en se basant sur cette vidéo postée par l’AFP, dimanche après-midi. Filmées rue Montorgueil, la séquence montre un achalandage important pour un jour de confinement. Autre élément provocateur, la plupart des passants ne portent...



					www.ze-mag.net


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
> Nom de dlà de nom dlà!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


A partir de quel âge est-on une personne âgée ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Covid-19 : Les rues parisiennes blindées de monde ce dimanche 12 avril
> 
> 
> Le confinement est-il véritablement respecté en France ? Nullement en se basant sur cette vidéo postée par l’AFP, dimanche après-midi. Filmées rue Montorgueil, la séquence montre un achalandage important pour un jour de confinement. Autre élément provocateur, la plupart des passants ne portent...
> ...


Et à Bordeaux les rues étaient vides ?
En plus choisir la rue Montorgueil, rue piétonne et blindée de commerces alimentaires, pour généraliser à toutes les rues de Paris, je dis bravo. Mais si je parle de titre putaclic je vais encore me faire aligner.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et à Bordeaux les rues étaient vides ?



Elles sont plutôt vides.


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
> Nom de dlà de nom dlà!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



C’est intenable d’un point de vue juridique, et logique : n’importe quel vieux bien portant pourra, à raison, hurler à la discrimination par rapport au jeune « à risque » (obèse, diabétique, souffrant d’antécédents cardio-vasculaires, etc...).

La fin du confinement, qui n’arrivera que lorsque le virus se sera suffisamment propagé dans la population (la fameuse immunité collective), ce sera pour tout le monde ou personne, et ce ne sera plus à l’État ou à la commission européenne de dire qui a le droit de mettre ou pas sa vie en danger (en s’exposant au coronavirus, à la grippe, aux féculents, au tabac, etc).


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et à Bordeaux les rues étaient vides ?
> En plus choisir la rue Montorgueil, rue piétonne et blindée de commerces alimentaires, pour généraliser à toutes les rues de Paris, je dis bravo. Mais si je parle de titre putaclic je vais encore me faire aligner.



Non, tu as raison, c’est bien un titre putaclic, mais en plus c’est à cause d’imbécilités journalistiques pareilles qu’on donne des idées de renforcement du confinement à certains...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura,
> 
> à priori fake news partie de Le Point.



La fake news est le nombre de participants. Seuls les officiants étaient présents comme le montre la vidéo de la cérémonie sur YouTube.

La Vigile pascale, qui traditionnellement se déroule la nuit n'est en rien une "messe clandestine", sauf pour les impies et les cathos "à la carte" façon Vatican d'eux.

En parlant de l'Église "officielle", elle a tenu au même moment sa vigile pascale à Saint-Germain l'Auxerrois dans les mêmes conditions. Qui en parle ?


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La fake news est le nombre de participants. Seuls les officiants étaient présents comme le montre la vidéo de la cérémonie sur YouTube.
> 
> La Vigile pascale, qui traditionnellement se déroule la nuit n'est en rien une "messe clandestine", sauf pour les impies et les cathos "à la carte" façon Vatican d'eux.


 
En même temps avec la sécularisation de la société française, à peu près toutes les messes sont devenues clandestines...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> A partir de quel âge est-on une personne âgée ?


Même question. 
Je ne suis pas spécialement famille famille, je peux très bien passer 2 mois sans voir mes parents, mais je vais finir par mal le vivre.


patxito a dit:


> Non, tu as raison, c’est bien un titre putaclic, mais en plus c’est à cause d’imbécilités journalistiques pareille qu’on donne des idées de renforcement du confinement à certains...


Même sentiment.
Même réflexion.


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> et ce ne sera plus à l’État ou à la commission européenne de dire qui a le droit de mettre ou pas sa vie en danger (en s’exposant au coronavirus, à la grippe, aux féculents, au tabac, etc).



Désolé, mais c' est l' état qui a décidé du confinement et de ses règles d' applications et c' est l' état qui déterminerat les règles de sorties du confinement.


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Désolé, mais c' est l' état qui a décidé du confinement et de ses règles d' applications et c' est l' état qui déterminerat les règles de sorties du confinement.



Non, lorsque la situation sanitaire sera moins alarmante, l’état d’urgence ne pourra plus être maintenu, et n’importe quel citoyen pourra dénoncer devant les tribunaux une mesure aussi discriminatoire, s’il passait par la tête de quelqu’un l’idée saugrenue de l’imposer.


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)

Ne tirez pas sur le joggeur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Coronavirus. Les personnes âgées confinées jusqu’à fin 2020 en Europe ?
> 
> 
> Les personnes âgées vivant en Europe devront attendre la mise en circulation d’un vaccin contre le virus Covid-19 pour espérer voir leur confinement prendre fin, selon Ursula von der Leyen, présidente de la Commission européenne. Ce qui ne pourrait survenir qu’en fin d’année 2020. « C’est une...
> ...


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2020)

Arrete Zebig

Vazzy.. t un djeun, comme nous tous Yo!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : l'Académie de médecine demande l'ouverture d'hôtels pour les cas les moins graves 
C'est une idée , mais les hôteliers vont ils accepter cela ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2020)

Un couple surpris par les gendarmes présente une attestation cochant "exercices physiques"
					

L'amour confiné, avec ou sans attestation : les contrôles dus aux mesures de confinement offrent parfois des situations cocasses aux gendarmes sur le terrain




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

Bon, c'est fini la ?
Ce fil, qui a été ouvert pour connaitre l'avis des uns et des autres sur ce qui nous est tombé dessus, est devenu au fil du temps un gloubi-boulga des infos que tout un chacun peut trouver ailleurs s'il en a le désir.

On est sur un forum, bUrdel de mUrde, pas sur un site d'info 
Alors quand vous balancez un lien merci de dire en plus de trois mots ce que vous en pensez, parce que limite on peut se demander si vous avez lu l'article qu'il y a derrière. Non, un smiley n'est pas un avis ou un commentaire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Coronavirus. Les personnes âgées confinées jusqu’à fin 2020 en Europe ?
> 
> 
> Les personnes âgées vivant en Europe devront attendre la mise en circulation d’un vaccin contre le virus Covid-19 pour espérer voir leur confinement prendre fin, selon Ursula von der Leyen, présidente de la Commission européenne. Ce qui ne pourrait survenir qu’en fin d’année 2020. « C’est une...
> ...




C'est pas cool pour @gKatarn


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2020)

C'est bas, vil et mesquin.

/blast le bellâtre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> l'encadrement du prix du PQ


Pourrait être le titre d'une œuvre plastique de Maurice Lemaître…

Mais sinon, dans la catégorie "celle-là aussi on peut l'encadrer", il y a l'un des derniers tweets de Donald Trump appelant à virer son conseiller sur le coronavirus.

_« Le message, retweeté par Donald Trump au milieu d’une salve de tweets attaquant notamment les médias, _[ça me rappelle quelqu'un] _accuse l’expert_ [le Dr Anthony Fauci] _d’avoir changé de discours sur l’action du président américain dans la crise du coronavirus. »_

Il est impayable ce Donald !
L'article complet


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

C'est reparti jusqu'au 11 Mai , et après ? 
pas facile de savoir de quoi sera fait demain .
Je plaint les commerces et les petites industries


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## patxito (14 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est reparti jusqu'au 11 Mai , et après ?
> pas facile de savoir de quoi sera fait demain .
> Je plaint les commerces et les petites industries



Demain, ce sera comme avant, mais en pire :https://www.liberation.fr/france/20...cours-la-contre-offensive-neoliberale_1785092


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Demain, ce sera comme avant


Selon la sentence concluant au "c'était mieux avant", ce demain plus mauvais ne peut être à l'image de ce meilleur avant. Il se situerait plutôt entre un affreux hier et un triste aujourd'hui, ce demain d'une contre offensive néolibérale répondant aux beaux discours d'hier. Ou alors je n'ai pas compris cet adage d'un temps présent constatant l'excellence du temps d'avant !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris cet adage d'un temps présent constatant l'excellence du temps d'avant !


La théorie du boomrang


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La théorie du boomrang


Ou du Jokari™


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2020)

Moins aléatoire le Jokari (Trade Mark)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

@*patxito *
Oui en pire , je pense car beaucoup de commerces de d'industries ne vont pas ce relever de cette crise


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> commerce de d'inscrire


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

peyret a dit:


>


Je suis avec le pc du beau en qwerty  
désolé


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2020)

Moi j'ai trouvé que Macron a été bon sur au moins un sujet...  




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150894483030553


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Selon la sentence concluant au "c'était mieux avant", ce demain plus mauvais ne peut être à l'image de ce meilleur avant. Il se situerait plutôt entre un affreux hier et un triste aujourd'hui, ce demain d'une contre offensive néolibérale répondant aux beaux discours d'hier. Ou alors je n'ai pas compris cet adage d'un temps présent constatant l'excellence du temps d'avant !



Bien sûr que c'était beaucoup mieux "avant" ... parce que "avant" j'étais jeune et beau ... enfin ... surtout jeune !


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien sûr que c'était beaucoup mieux "avant" ... parce que "avant" j'étais jeune et beau ... enfin ... surtout jeune !


Ah oui, avant tu étais jeune, beau et riche et maintenant tu es vieux, moche et pauvre, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, avant tu étais jeune, beau et riche et maintenant tu es vieux, moche et pauvre, c'est bien ça ?


Excellent résumé !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
Mais non tu es toujours bgehidzhfbfzkzjzohbjfebkef et  jejndknekieje
Afff  maudit clavier , j'arrive pas a écrire ce que je veux


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien sûr que c'était beaucoup mieux "avant" ... parce que "avant" j'étais jeune et beau ... enfin ... surtout jeune !


Tu te fais du mal.
Tu es très bien pour un vieux crouton, un papy, un croulant... (_rhaaa pinaise, j'y arrive pas_)
enfin bref, t'es très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2020)

Pas bon. Pas bon du tout.









						Des scientifiques découvrent le taux d’asymptomatiques parmi les infectés au Covid-19
					

Des études menées dans plusieurs pays ont indiqué que 55 à 70% des personnes infectées par le coronavirus pourraient être asymptomatiques, ce qui rend la pandémie difficile à contrôler. De plus, les porteurs resteraient infectieux jusqu’à...




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Cela rejoint ce que disait l'article de blog du Monde mis en lien ici même par Jura39.


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Ce bon Donald commence bien la semaine !
Le président Trump s'est payé un coup d'sang contre les journalistes lors de son point presse quotidien sur le coronavirus !

_Donald Trump a fait diffuser un court film aux journalistes, lundi. Sur l'écran, une accusation : «Les médias ont minimisé les risques dès le début».

Un spot publicitaire comme on n'en avait encore jamais vu à la maison blanche_, rétorqua en gros un journaliste présent dans la salle…

En français et en amerloque


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2020)

Le genre d'info utile qu'on aurait aimer voir depuis longtemps dans les journaux ou à la télé.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2020)

*Selon Didier Raoult, l'épidémie serait en train de disparaitre...* 

Je vous livre "l'info", soit la déclaration de Raoult, mais plutôt pour vous mettre en garde...
Personnellement, je suis extrêmement sceptique. 

La disparition d'un virus respiratoire au printemps est une possibilité, mais qui ne se vérifie pas à chaque fois, loin de là...
Jusqu'à maintenant, le Covid-19 s'est propagé sur tous les continents, depuis plusieurs mois, et dans des conditions climatiques diverses et variées...
On peut penser comme Raoult qu'il va disparaitre au printemps, mais pour ma part je pense qu'au contraire ça n'en prend pas le chemin.
Sans avoir les compétences scientifiques pour être juge, j'aurais intuitivement tendance à penser que la très légère amélioration de la situation dans certains pays - et pas dans tous, bien au contraire - est sans doute à mettre au crédit des fameuses "mesures barrières" et sur le respect relativement satisfaisant des mesures de confinement.  

L'écrasante majorité des scientifiques se montre bien plus réservée que Raoult concernant l'impact du climat sur le virus. 
Au minimum, il  parlé trop tôt. 
Au pire, il a, une fois de plus, perdu une bonne occasion de se taire.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Et pendant ce temps , l'Autriche commence son déconfinement   
J'ai parfois un peu de mal a saisir l'information


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Selon Didier Raoult, l'épidémie serait en train de disparaitre...*
> 
> Je vous livre "l'info", soit la déclaration de Raoult, mais plutôt pour vous mettre en garde...
> Personnellement, je suis extrêmement sceptique.
> ...


Un avis qui n'engage que moi : le plan buzz chloroquine étant en train de faire plouf, il en lance un autre. Je ne souhaite qu'une chose c'est qu'il ait malgré tout raison, mais j'en doute. Ça me fait penser aux shadoks : il y a une chance sur 100 que ça marche, donc dépêchons nous d'en rater 99.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Un avis qui n'engage que moi : le plan buzz chloroquine étant en train de faire plouf, il en lance un autre. Je ne souhaite qu'une chose c'est qu'il ait malgré tout raison, mais j'en doute. Ça me fait penser aux shadoks : il y a une chance sur 100 que ça marche, donc dépêchons nous d'en rater 99.



C'est exactement ce que je pense.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Depuis le début de la pandémie, les familles musulmanes sont confrontées à des gros problèmes pour enterrer les défunts
Le coronavirus : De gros problèmes pour les familles musulmanes pour enterrer leurs morts


----------



## patxito (14 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Selon Didier Raoult, l'épidémie serait en train de disparaitre...*
> 
> Je vous livre "l'info", soit la déclaration de Raoult, mais plutôt pour vous mettre en garde...
> Personnellement, je suis extrêmement sceptique.
> ...



En réalité Raoult a été dans un premier temps plus prudent que d’autres scientifiques sur ce coup là :  http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/ch...e-coronavirus-covid-19-27-02-2020-8267988.php

De fait le covid-19 ne serait pas le premier virus de ce type à disparaître de lui-même l’été venu.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> En réalité Raoult a été dans un premier temps plus prudent que d’autres scientifiques sur ce coup là :  http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/ch...e-coronavirus-covid-19-27-02-2020-8267988.php
> 
> De fait le covid-19 ne serait pas le premier virus de ce type à disparaître de lui-même l’été venu.



Certes, mais le *MERS CoV* survit à toutes les saisons, lui... 
Et c'est aussi un virus respiratoire de la famille "Coronavirus".


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2020)

Des chercheurs trouvent un point faible du coronavirus
					

Des scientifiques de l'université de Southampton ont fait un important pas en avant dans la recherche d’un vaccin contre le coronavirus, lequel se «déguise» pour...




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Il y a toujours un point faible comme ils disaient dans World War Z (nanar festival journée 4 - bientôt sur mon grand écran).



Human-Fly a dit:


> Et c'est aussi un virus respiratoire de la famille "Coronavirus".


Oui, mais quand même assez distinct des deux SARS-CoV.

Je n'ai pas compétence pour juger du travail du professeur Raoult mais :
– c'est un spécialiste mondialement reconnu du sujet
– tout ce qu'il a entrepris jusqu'à présent a pour but de soigner les gens de la manière qu'il pense la plus efficace
– les gens qui l'ont attaqué, et parfois même diffamé, ne proposent jamais aucune solution et n'ont généralement aucune compétence dans sa spécialité

Plus on avance dans la connaissance du SARS-CoV 2 plus on se rend compte que ce qui était dit en janvier était complètement à côté de la plaque et je suis ce soir très très septique sur la pertinence des tests de dépistage. Je crois qu'on va tous choper cette merde d'une manière ou d'une autres parce qu'il faudra bien sortir de chez nous à la fin des fins, et qu'il sera toujours là en embuscade. Ce qu'il nous faut ce sont des masques. Depuis le début, ce n'est qu'une histoire de masques.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Y a t’il des masques pour tout le monde ?
Je n’entend pas parler de grands groupes  qui fournissent des masques
Ou des géants de la filtrations qui peuvent aider.
Je citerais bien des noms
Mais pas sur que je  puisse


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours un point faible comme ils disaient dans World War Z (nanar festival journée 4 - bientôt sur mon grand écran).
> 
> 
> Oui, mais quand même assez distinct des deux SARS-CoV.
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Des chercheurs trouvent un point faible du coronavirus
> 
> 
> Des scientifiques de l'université de Southampton ont fait un important pas en avant dans la recherche d’un vaccin contre le coronavirus, lequel se «déguise» pour...
> ...



Pour différentes raisons, Raoult ne m'est pas sympathique et ne m'inspire pas confiance.
Ce qui, j'en conviens, n'a pas en soi valeur d'argument scientifique.

Ceci dit, tu fais bien de parler de janvier, car je te donne entièrement raison sur un passage de ton post:



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> (...) Plus on avance dans la connaissance du SARS-CoV 2 plus on se rend compte que ce qui était dit en janvier était complètement à côté de la plaque (...)



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit.

Le point de vue de Raoult en janvier:

" (...) Raoult – Vous savez, c’est un monde de fou. Ce qui se passe, le fait que des gens soient morts de coronavirus en Chine, vous savez, je ne me sens pas tellement concerné. C’est vrai que le monde est devenu complètement fou, c’est-à-dire que il se passe un truc où il y a 3 Chinois qui meurent et ça fait une alerte mondiale, l’OMS s’en mêle, ça passe à la radio, à la télévision. (...) "

La géniale intervention de Raoult in extenso *ici*, avec le texte et la vidéo.


Je le soupçonne d'être prêt à tout pour se faire mousser et venir, revenir ou rester sur le devant de la scène.
Je le crois plus amoureux de son nombril que de la Science.
Mais peu importe, en fait.


Si j'ai relevé cette improbable prophétie du Covid-19 qui disparaitrait au printemps du fait de l'augmentation des températures extérieures, c'est en fait parce qu'une telle affirmation, une fois de plus diffusée dans les médias sans la moindre preuve me semble extrêmement dangereuse, voire irresponsable, ou même pire...
Ce que je crains, c'est que pour un certain public, une déclaration de ce genre constitue au moins une incitation voire un feu vert pour sortir de plus en plus au fur et à mesure que nous avancerons vers l'été.
Si les beaux jours tuent le virus, pourquoi ne pas sortir nous promener dès les beaux jours revenus?...
Du coup, pour les personnes qui auront fait confiance à Raoult, plus vraiment nécessaire de respecter le confinement ni même les mesures barrières, puisque les beaux jours reviennent.

Donc, encore une fois, j'invite tout le monde à considérer ce genre de propos avec une infinie réserve, et avec même beaucoup de méfiance.
Que Raoult soit considéré comme une pointure dans son domaine est une chose, mais d'autres que lui possédant un niveau de compétence équivalant préfèrent se montrer extrêmement prudents sur l'éventuel impact du climat sur le Covid-19.
Cela n'aura échappé à personne, nous sommes déjà au printemps. Le virus - apparu en novembre 2019 - continue à se propager. Et pour l'instant, aucun climat sur aucun des cinq continents ne l'a arrêté.

J'aimerais que les prophéties les plus optimistes se vérifient...
Mais pour l'instant, je ne trouve hélas aucune raison d'y croire.


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps , l'Autriche commence son déconfinement
> J'ai parfois un peu de mal a saisir l'information


Et bah si ça se passe bien et que la Bavière suit (comme elle a suivi quand elle a mis en place le confinement ici, bien que moins strict ici qu'en Autriche), alors on aura peut être enfin la possibilité de sortir dans des endroits reculés et plutôt facile d'accès pour éviter de devenir zinzin dans un appart !
On verra bien demain ce mercredi ce qui est dit.

Ça et les frontières ouvertes dans Schengen avant la fin de l'été, ça serait pas mal.

Mais effectivement, il faut que le risque diminue pour pas que ça ne reparte à la hausse et que les plus fragiles ne soient plus exposés que maintenant.

C'est effectivement un point de vue randonneur du dimanche pas encore zinzin, pas d'épidémiologiste.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2020)

La disparition au printemps je n'y crois pas non plus. Il a fait doux et sec depuis deux semaines par chez moi et c'est toujours rouge cramoisi sur la carte à Jura39. 

Un autre article interessant. Plus que le titre, le quotidien du "front".









						Journal de crise des blouses blanches : « Oui, la crise va durer longtemps. C’est ce qu’on dit depuis le début »
					

« Le Monde » donne la parole, chaque jour, à des personnels soignants en première ligne contre le coronavirus. Ils racontent « leur » crise sanitaire. Episode 19.




					www.lemonde.fr
				





Au passage, la carte du Monde pour les hospitalisations, les morts, les guéris, etc. Les Bouches du Rhône s'en sortent pas mal : 0,9 morts pour 10 000 habitants et 6,1 guéris, avec un taux d'hospitalisation de 5,6 pour 10 000.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La disparition au printemps je n'y crois pas non plus. Il a fait doux et sec depuis deux semaines par chez moi et c'est toujours rouge cramoisi sur la carte à Jura39.
> 
> Un autre article interessant. Plus que le titre, le quotidien du "front".
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord. 

Et je vois que tu cites le Monde. 

Bravo pour cette belle ouverture d'esprit !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2020)

Ah! Mais je lis quasiment tout le monde. Après il faut séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie comme disait mon pote Jésus.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Une lueur d'espoir au Danemark  !

*Réouvertures d'écoles au Danemark.*
Fermées depuis un mois, les écoles danoises commencent à rouvrir. Le Danemark, 5,6 millions d'habitants, a recensé 6500 cas d'infection au coronavirus, qui y a tué 299 personnes.
Le royaume est le premier pays européen à rouvrir ses crèches, écoles maternelles et primaires après l’instauration de restrictions le 12 mars pour endiguer l’épidémie. Les cours ont toutefois repris dans seulement la moitié des communes danoises et dans 35% des établissements à Copenhague, les autres ayant demandé plus de temps pour s’adapter aux règles de sécurité sanitaire encore en vigueur. Tous les établissements devraient être ouverts d’ici au 20 avril.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> !
> On verra bien demain ce mercredi ce qui est dit.
> 
> Ça et les frontières ouvertes dans Schengen avant la fin de l'été, ça serait pas mal.


@*flotow*
Il va y avoir des annonces demain ?


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*flotow*
> Il va y avoir des annonces demain ?


Aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Aujourd'hui


Cool , hate de te lire


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2020)

Ce type est pathétique...


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2020)

Pour ceux qui se feraient encore des illusions...


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Ce type est pathétique...





patxito a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se feraient encore des illusions...


Tu peux développer un peu ?

Parce que bon.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux développer un peu ?


Inverse les messages subliminaux, tu comprendras mieux !

Pour ceux qui se feraient encore des illusions… Ce type est pathétique…
Déjà, le message est plus clair. Même si on ne sait toujours pas qui est ce type autour duquel certains se faisaient encore des illusions. Mais on avance… Nan ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Une prime pour certains fonctionnaires.
Pas de détails encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Inverse les messages subliminaux, tu comprendras mieux !
> 
> Pour ceux qui se feraient encore des illusions… Ce type est pathétique…
> Déjà, le message est plus clair. Même si on ne sait toujours pas qui est ce type autour duquel certains se faisaient encore des illusions. Mais on avance… Nan ?



J'ai bien deux ou trois noms à donner, mais par pure charité pour les membres de ce forum, je ne vais pas les dénoncer ici...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2020)

Le scandale des maisons de retraite en Belgique

La Belgique est le 2ième pays au monde accusant le plus grand nombre de décès par million d'habitants !

43 % des décès enregistrés le sont dans les maisons de retraite ...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
C'est aujourd'hui que vous allez en savoir plus sur le confinement en Belgique ?


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le scandale des maisons de retraite en Belgique
> 
> La Belgique est le 2ième pays au monde accusant le plus grand nombre de décès par million d'habitants !
> 
> 43 % des décès enregistrés le sont dans les maisons de retraite ...



En Belgique, on comptabilise à la fois les décès qui ont été confirmés par un test de laboratoire et les décès liés à une suspicion d'infection au coronavirus, et tant ceux qui ont eu lieu dans le réseau hospitalier que dans les maisons de repos.

Nous sommes les seuls à procéder de la sorte, et cela gonfle artificiellement nos chiffres alors que ceux des autres pays sont en-dessous de la réalité.

Après, il est très clair que nous n’avons pas à être particulièrement fiers de la manière dont la situation a été gérée dans les maisons de repos, même si on n’est pas arrivé à la catastrophe que cela a donné en Italie et en Espagne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky*
> C'est aujourd'hui que vous allez en savoir plus sur le confinement en Belgique ?



Effectivement on en saura plus ce soir - pas de surprise prévisible en ce sens que le confinement continuera jusque début ou mi mai comme en France !

Le problème est que pratiquement tous les décès enregistrés en maisons de retraite sont suspectés d'être causés par le Covid-19 (sauf évidemment les causes clairement évidentes telles que les infarctus etc...) alors que les tests de contamination n'étaient pas réalisés jusqu'à aujourd'hui sur les personnes décédées.

Mais on passe sous silence les décès dus à l'isolement durant cette période de confinement ... les résidents n'ont plus de contacts physiques avec leurs proches, se sentent isolés, abandonnés et ont tendance à "se laisser aller" - ignorer ce fait engendrera un carnage surtout si la période de confinement continue.

_ps : grillé par Patxito  ..._


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

Je crois que c'est pareil pour le Luxembourg  des news vers les 17 Heures


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Effectivement on en saura plus ce soir - pas de surprise prévisible en ce sens que le confinement continuera jusque début ou mi mai comme en France !


Bien vu , tu étais pas loin  
Confinement jusqu'au 3 Mai


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Nous sommes les seuls à procéder de la sorte, et cela gonfle artificiellement nos chiffres alors que ceux des autres pays sont en-dessous de la réalité.


Sans vouloir polémiquer sur le sujet, chaque pays est libre de comptabiliser les décès selon sa méthode de calcul. Ta réaction prise dans l'autre sens poserait le plat pays sur les premières marches du podium "de ceux qui comptabilisent convenablement les décès dus au virus."


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais on passe sous silence les décès dus à l'isolement durant cette période de confinement ... les résidents n'ont plus de contacts physiques avec leurs proches, se sentent isolés, abandonnés et ont tendance à "se laisser aller" - ignorer ce fait engendrera un carnage surtout si la période de confinement continue.


On passe souvent une portion sous silence dans une statistique. La fréquence de celle-ci augmente de fait la marge d'erreurs ou omissions. Mais cela n'enlève rien à ta remarque.
Le sentiment d'abandon et d'isolement pèse à tous et encore plus sur résidentes et résidents de maisons de repos ou de retraite.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

Une dernière pour la route avant d'aller me coucher.
Ce que penserait le Conseil Scientifique sur la suite des évènements.
J'emploie le conditionnel.
Ceci n'est pas, à l'heure actuelle, largement diffusé.
Est-ce un énième scoop foireux ?
Toutefois, je me permets de commenter sur la base de ce que j'ai cru comprendre.
1) Il est question de continuer à confiner nos vieux (ne voyez pas, dans l'emploi du mot "vieux", un quelconque manque de respect).
Au titre desquels, nos vieux pris au piège dans les Ehpad.
Mais va-t-on, enfin, prendre les dispositions nécessaires pour les préserver ?
Je suis furieux (le mot n'est pas assez fort) contre ceux qui n'ont pas su les mettre à l'abri dans des bonnes conditions.
Tellement furieux.
2) Les autres seront relâchés sous condition.
Il faudra pouvoir les dépister. Là on n'est pas sortis le cul des ronces, rien ne dit que les tests seront disponibles en nombre.
Et, il faudra pouvoir les tracer. On nous parlait jusqu'alors d'un système basé sur le volontariat.
Laissons venir les choses, ça va doucement basculer vers une obligation.
Mais en nous laissant le choix.
Tu te laisses tracer et, si tout va bien, tu peux sortir.
Tu ne te laisses pas tracer, tu restes chez toi (et nous avons les moyens de te foutre des pv à chaque fois que tu foutras le nez dehors hors protocole).
Ceux qui devront obligatoirement sortir pour aller gagner leur croûte savent ce qu'il leur reste à faire.

Mais bon, j'ai certainement mal compris.


----------



## patxito (16 Avril 2020)

Les premiers de corvée


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Les retours a domiciles semblent s'améliorer


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2020)

Non, rien.

:soupir:


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Voici une attestation simplifiée pour les personnes en situation de handicap

Vous pouvez la télécharger en cliquant sur ce lien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, rien.
> 
> :soupir:



Idem.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Ce type est pathétique...


Et il n'est pas le seul


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Idem.


Re Idem !


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et il n'est pas le seul


Honnêtement, je m'en fous royalement, je suis Français donc ce qui m'importe est ce qu'il se passe en France. Pour les autres, j'ai de la compassion.


----------



## patxito (16 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Honnêtement, je m'en fous royalement, je suis Français donc ce qui m'importe est ce qu'il se passe en France. Pour les autres, j'ai de la compassion.



C’est un peu court... Le coronavirus n’est pas né en France que je sache, et il a quand même fini par te cloîtrer chez toi. Ce qui se passe aux États-Unis finira aussi, que cela te plaise ou non, par devoir t’importer, parce qu’il y en aura nécessairement des conséquences en France.

En plus franchement, quelle limitation, la France, que j’adore par ailleurs, est loin d’être le centre du monde et son principal intérêt...


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> la France, que j’adore par ailleurs, est loin d’être le centre du monde



Comment çà???


----------



## Neyres (16 Avril 2020)

La Suisse assoupli les règles. Réouverture de certains commerces le 27 avril, les école le 11 mai, et le 8 juin ils font le bilan..
Bref, on essaie et on verra bien....


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Comment çà???


 Salut patlek. Quand est-ce que tu cesses de mettre un accent sur le a de ça ?
C'est une épine qui m'arrache les yeux !


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Salut patlek. Quand est-ce que tu cesses de mettre un accent sur le a de ça ?
> C'est une épine qui m'arrache les yeux !



Quand ils déplaceront les touches sur le clavier. Là, c' est nickel, la touche ç est collé à celle du à


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Quand ils déplaceront les touches sur le clavier. Là, c' est nickel, la touche ç est collé à celle du à


et la touche espace collée au e, c'est çà ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> la touche ç est collé à celle du à


Pour éviter çà, il faut taper à deux mains


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour éviter çà, il faut taper à deux mains


Je ne veux même pas savoir comment il conduit sa patmobile !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2020)

parce qu'il conduit en plus ?


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2020)

Je poste sur macgé, en conduisant ma voiture en lisant le journal en mangeant.


----------



## ScapO (16 Avril 2020)

Fais gaffe quand même à pas en foutre de partout


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je poste sur macgé, en conduisant ma voiture en lisant le journal en mangeant.


Et tout ça avec un masque sur le visage.
C'est déjà beau qu'il nous écrive quelques bafouilles, alors s'il faut qu'il fasse gaffe à son accent, en plus...


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2020)

Sans compter les voitures de police qui me poursuivent.

C' est pas facile la vie


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2020)

Ton C et ton e respectent les distances barrière, c'est bien.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> La Suisse assoupli les règles. Réouverture de certains commerces le 27 avril, les école le 11 mai, et le 8 juin ils font le bilan..
> Bref, on essaie et on verra bien....


Tu as des info sur la reprise sur les entreprises ?
Dans le canton de Vaux , j'ai pas d'info


----------



## Neyres (16 Avril 2020)

Pour le moment il parle de réouverture à partir du 27 de certaines entreprise. Ils disent que c'est au cas par cas. Ton entreprise pourra mieux te renseigner.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Pas d'info pour le moment pour mon entreprise , ils attaquent  les nouvelles commandes de montres depuis lundi avec 5 personnes.
A suivre 
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

@*patlek *

C'est pas interdit de parler la bouche pleine en conduisant , poursuivi par la police ,en postant sur macgé  et en mangeant avec les doigts collés sur un clavier ?




​


----------



## patlek (16 Avril 2020)

Je n' ai rien lu dans le code de la route sur une interdiction de poster sur macgé.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2020)

Trois articles que j'offre à votre réflexion :









						Moins de lits de réanimation occupés, se félicite Jérôme Salomon? «Les gens meurent ailleurs!» répond un médecin
					

Le directeur général de la Santé s’est réjoui au soir du mercredi 15 avril d’une baisse des hospitalisations et de l’occupation des lits de réanimation. Le docteur Jérôme Marty, président de l’UFML, un syndicat de médecins, dénonce auprès...




					fr.sputniknews.com
				












						Les produits antiseptiques recèlent des dangers, précise un dermatologue
					

Pratiques, les gels hydroalcooliques permettent de désinfecter les mains efficacement et rapidement, mais sont-ils vraiment inoffensifs? Un dermatologue russe répond.




					fr.sputniknews.com
				












						Pourquoi l’Allemagne a-t-elle aussi peu de morts du Covid-19?
					

En pleine pandémie de Covid-19, face à la pénurie de masques et la défiance généralisée des Français envers leur gouvernement, se dresse un modèle européen de gestion de la crise sanitaire: l’Allemagne, qui a su réagir rapidement et...




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*patlek *
> 
> C'est pas interdit de parler la bouche pleine en conduisant , poursuivi par la police ,en postant sur macgé  et en mangeant avec les doigts collés sur un clavier ?
> 
> ...



Le tout en se paluchant frénétiquement ......


----------



## patlek (17 Avril 2020)

çà va de soi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Trois articles que j'offre à votre réflexion :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que Sputnik News est une source super fiable venant d'un pays qui cache le nombre de cas en foutant les mecs qui dénoncent la supercherie, en taule...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> çà va de soi.


Si on fait le compte, tu as donc 6 bras...


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si on fait le compte, tu as donc 6 bras...


Je l'ai peut-être déjà postée, mais l'occasion est trop belle !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Ce matin , en faisant les courses , j'ai entendu beaucoup de personnes parler de l'éventuel prolongement du confinement pour les personnes âgés.
Je pense que c'est une inquiétude pour beaucoup  .


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2020)

J'ai très envie de reprendre ma vie d'avant, comme tout le monde.
Et ça passe par la possibilité de passer du temps avec les personnes âgées de ma famille.
Alors, oui, ce confinement étendu m'inquiète.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce matin , en faisant les courses , j'ai entendu beaucoup de personnes parler de l'éventuel prolongement du confinement pour les personnes âgés.
> Je pense que c'est une inquiétude pour beaucoup  .



En Belgique on en parle aussi ! Ce serait valable pour les seniors de plus de 70 ans !  
Mais bon ! Gardons espoir !


----------



## patxito (17 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En Belgique on en parle aussi ! Ce serait valable pour les seniors de plus de 70 ans !
> Mais bon ! Gardons espoir !











						Coronavirus : quelle fin de vie pour les "vieux" ?
					

Courrier des lecteurs. Non à un confinement plus long pour les séniors Ne soyons pas injustement punis et privés de liberté en fonction de notre âge. En tant que retraité, je suis fâché de la façon dont nous (population belge de plus de 60 ans) sommes traités par des autorités sanitaires et...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Nous ne savons pas encore de quelle manière l'état Français ou d'autres pays vont gérer cela .Car c'est assez complexe .
Fixer un âge ne vas pas être facile car des couples ont une différence d'âge 
(l'un pourra sortir et pas l'autre ) je ne vois pas comment cela va être possible .
Cette restriction sera elle que pour les ehpad  ?
J'ai hâte de savoir ce que vont décider les gouvernements à ce sujet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Coronavirus : quelle fin de vie pour les "vieux" ?
> 
> 
> Courrier des lecteurs. Non à un confinement plus long pour les séniors Ne soyons pas injustement punis et privés de liberté en fonction de notre âge. En tant que retraité, je suis fâché de la façon dont nous (population belge de plus de 60 ans) sommes traités par des autorités sanitaires et...
> ...


Personnellement, je n'ai pas peur de la mort ... Elle viendra quand elle l'aura décidé !

La seule chose que je souhaiterais, c'est de "mourir dans la dignité", en ayant la conscience de mon choix et la capacité de l'assumer (je crois que c'est le voeu de la majorité d'entre nous).

Dans le cas où je deviendrais totalement dépendant et dans l'incapacité d'émettre un choix, j'ai laissé à mes enfants et à mon médecin des instructions très précises qui les guideront dans les démarches à suivre - à ce niveau, j'ai la chance d'être belge et de bénéficier de la loi dépénalisant l'euthanasie.

Mais, si ça tombe, un infarctus fulgurant viendra mettre fin à ces conjectures - tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'il me surprendra dans une position digne qui évitera aux proches de pouffer de rire à chaque fois qu'ils penseront à moi !  

Et si on pouvait éviter que je sois bouffé par mon poilu, ce serait le "must" !  

Comme je l'ai dit maintes fois sur le forum, (mais étant "vieux", j'ai le droit de radoter !) je suis né en 1949 grand prématuré et le médecin m'avait donné un maximum de 3 mois à vivre ! J'ai donc eu 70 années de rab tandis que lui il bouffe des pissenlits par la racine depuis de nombreuses années.

C'était d'ailleurs un sujet de plaisanterie avec mes parents et mon père ne manquait jamais d'ajouter que le médecin aurait dit : "Soit dans 3 mois il est mort, ou alors, il aura un tout petit zizi !" ... Un grand plaisantin, mon père ... le seul problème, c'est qu'il avait souvent raison ...  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et si on pouvait éviter que je sois bouffé par mon poilu, ce serait le "must" !


Le pire, c'est que s'est déjà arrivé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le pire, c'est que s'est déjà arrivé.



De véritables psychopathes ces poilus ! 

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai donc eu 70 années de rab



J'aime beaucoup les paroles de la chanteuse Zazie 

"T'es pas tout neuf, mais pas si vieux 
Non, t'es flambant vieux"


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Tel est pris...














						Un magasin australien refuse de rembourser 9000 $ de papier toilette à un profiteur
					

Le directeur d’une épicerie australienne a refusé de rembourser 10 000 $AU (8900 $) de papier toilette et gel hydroalcooliques à un client.




					www.journaldemontreal.com


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

La station de Zermatt a projetté le drapeau américain sur le Cervin, en signe de solidarité avec les pays luttant contre la pandémie de coronavirus.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251068826806038528


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

C'est un peu long, mais dans le summum de la connerie humaine...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Honnêtement, je m'en fous royalement, je suis Français donc ce qui m'importe est ce qu'il se passe en France. Pour les autres, j'ai de la compassion.


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


>


Et alors ? Replace le contexte précis #1 416 et ça concerne qui ? Au lieu de balancer un smiley exprime-toi !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2020)

Il a quel âge maintenant le prof Montagnier ?









						En liant coronavirus et VIH, le professeur Montagnier fait polémique
					

Pour le codécouvreur du sida, le virus actuel serait issu d'un accident de laboratoire. Une version battue en brèche par la communauté scientifique.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Quand un mec de ce calibre se met dans les théories dites "du complot"… ça met le doute, pour ne pas dire la suspicion.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il a quel âge maintenant le prof Montagnier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait un certain temps qu'il a pété un câble. Mais l'argument d'autorité ça marche toujours, hélas.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2020)

En Inde, le coronavirus alimente la méfiance contre les musulmans

Ca m'aurait étonné que la religion ne vienne pas s'incruster dans le débat...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et alors ? Replace le contexte précis #1 416 et ça concerne qui ? Au lieu de balancer un smiley exprime-toi !


A ton avis ?
Je me replace dans le  post  #1 416 Ce mec me fait vomir quand je lis ses réactions


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2020)

Le directeur de l'Institut Pasteur donnait une explication très claire du délire de Montagnier :
Lire l'ADN d'un virus c'est un peu comme lire un bouquin de 50 pages.
Comparer deux ADN et voir qu'on trouve à plusieurs reprises des séries de 5 à 6 lettres semblables, c'est un peu comme dire qu'un auteur de bouquin en a plagié un autre parce qu'ils ont tous les deux écrit le mot "Chat " dans leur bouquin.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En Belgique on en parle aussi ! Ce serait valable pour les seniors de plus de 70 ans !
> Mais bon ! Gardons espoir !


C'est 70 Ans en Belgique ? ou c'est juste une fausse information ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le directeur de l'Institut Pasteur donnait une explication très claire du délire de Montagnier :
> Lire l'ADN d'un virus c'est un peu comme lire un bouquin de 50 pages.
> Comparer deux ADN et voir qu'on trouve à plusieurs reprises des séries de 5 à 6 lettres semblables, c'est un peu comme dire qu'un auteur de bouquin en a plagié un autre parce qu'ils ont tous les deux écrit le mot "Chat " dans leur bouquin.



Oui, c'est précisé dans l'article du Point.

Ce qui m'interpèle dans l'histoire c'est qu'un type avec le pédigrée de Montagnier lâche une bombe comme ça. Quoiqu'on en pense, cela va faire des dégâts dans les opinions publiques. On avait déjà les "diplomates" Chinois et les Américains qui se bouffaient le nez à coup de scénarios dignes de Hollywood. Comme le montre un message plus haut (Inde), le Coronavirus est propice à tous les délires haineux.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand un mec de ce calibre se met dans les théories dites "du complot"… ça met le doute, pour ne pas dire la suspicion.


Sur l'état de ces facultés cognitives…

Pour accréditer tout ça, au lieu d'une parabole sur le vocable _chat_, je vous balance un lien vers un article de 2018 en anglais sorti sur le Science Daily. Mais comme nous sommes sur un forum Français (oui Monsieur) l'article dit en gros que la majorité des virus tombent du Ciel. Eh ouais ! Vous avez bien lu, du ciel !

Les gaulois avaient bien raison de s'méfier de c'qui pouvait leur tomber sur la tête !

Même si maintenant on préfère marcher sur la tête, se taper sur la tête ou n'en faire qu'à sa tête, reste que les virus sont surtout des voyageurs embarqués dans les corps célestes dérivant dans l'espace. Lorsque leur voyage en météorite est interrompu par une collision avec l'atmosphère terrestre – Oh une étoile filante, vite, je fais un vœu – les quelques virus survivant au krach flamboyant stationnent dans la stratosphère. Et quand ils en ont marre de flotter, ils tombent sur terre. La suite, vous la connaissez !


----------



## patxito (18 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : « la baisse des besoins en matériel et en ressources humaines en réanimation se confirme » en France
					

Le bilan de l’épidémie est désormais d’au moins 19 323 morts en France depuis début mars, soit 642 de plus que vendredi. Toutefois, le nombre de patients hospitalisés et en réanimation poursuit sa décrue.




					www.lemonde.fr
				












						Le Conseil d’Etat limite le pouvoir des maires dans la lutte contre le coronavirus
					

Les maires ne peuvent pas prendre d’autres mesures que celles décidées par l’Etat dans le cadre de l’état d’urgence, sauf « raisons impérieuses ».




					www.nouvelobs.com
				












						TRIBUNE. « Ce confinement doit nous interroger sur notre rapport à l’enfermement »
					

« Pour la première fois, nous vivons une – dérisoire – partie de ce que vivent les prisonniers. Cette convergence inédite entre les confinés que nous sommes et les détenus qu’ils sont doit nous inviter à réfléchir aux conditions insupportables qui sont les leurs », avancent les avocats Malcolm...




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> – Oh une étoile filante, vite, je fais un vœu –


D'ailleurs la prochaine pluie d'étoiles filantes, provenant des Lyrides*, passera au-dessus de nos têtes dans quelques jours !
À vos fenêtres !
À vos télescopes !
À vos souhaits, hé hé !

La source

*un flux de débris laissés par la comète Thatcher que la terre traverse tous les ans à la même période.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

Bonne nouvelle  :
Pas de "discrimination" des personnes âgées 
Cela va en rassurer plus d'un !


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> 3 liens balancés comme ça


Oui, et ?
kesse-t-en pense ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, et ?
> kesse-t-en pense ?


Chut, il fait un stage chez yahoo_news…


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2020)

Et si vous vous laissez tenter par des infos sur Wikipedia, voici une page sérieuse d'information: *Pandémie du Covid-19*.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tout y est parfait ou à prendre pour argent comptant, et comme toujours en pareil cas Wikipedia commence sa page par cet avertissement :

"Cet article concerne un événement récent ou en cours.

Ces informations peuvent manquer de recul, ne pas prendre en compte des développements récents ou changer à mesure que l’événement progresse. Le titre lui-même peut être provisoire. N’hésitez pas à l’améliorer en veillant à citer vos sources."

Ce n'est donc pas parfait, mais au moins les contributeurs ont-ils fait de leur mieux...



Toujours sur Wikipedia, une autre page, à ne surtout pas confondre avec la précédente, puisqu'il s'agit d'une espèce de compilation des pires imbécilités jamais dites ou écrites sur le Covid-19: *Désinformation sur la pandémie du Covid-19*.
Vous l'aurez compris, je ne vous donne pas ce lien pour faire la promotion de ces imbécilités, mais tout au contraire pour les dénoncer avec la dernière énergie.
J'avoue avoir été abasourdi par le nombre d'idioties crasses circulant sur le Covid-19, et je vous conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil à tout ça pour constater, hélas, que certaines de ces bêtises circulent bel et bien en ce moment, et pas uniquement dans les "poubelles du net" (sites complotistes etc...) carburant au concentré de bêtise pure....
Non, certaines de ces horreurs se retrouvent à peu près partout, ou presque, sans être présentées comme argent comptant - heureusement - mais sans être forcément démenties ou condamnées comme ça devrait évidemment être le cas. Y-compris dans des médias absolument "mainstream".

Pour ne prendre qu'un exemple (mais ce n'est pas ça qui manque, hélas), on retrouve l'idée du virus même pas crée en laboratoire accidentellement en essayant de fabriquer un vaccin contre le Sida, mais bel et bien fabriqué et diffusé de façon intentionnelle...

Je me doute que les gens qui passent par ici sont en majorité éduqués, instruits, voire cultivés, mais je me permets toutefois humblement de vous inciter à la plus extrême prudence face aux hypothèses et autres théories qui circulent en ce moment, la tendance semblant s'être aggravée durant les derniers jours.


Du coup, le point de vue de scientifiques parlant d'un "tropisme neurologique" du Covid-19 pourrait prendre un sens inattendu, car je crains fort que ce virus ne réussisse en effet à sérieusement grignoter le cerveau d'une proportion hélas non négligeable d'individus, pour que circulent actuellement une telle quantité d'imbécilités dangereuses sur le sujet, toutes reposant sur l'ignorance et toutes attisant toutes sortes de haines plus irrationnelles et plus ineptes les unes que les autres.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Toujours sur Wikipedia, une autre page, à ne surtout pas confondre avec la précédente, puisqu'il s'agit d'une espèce de compilation des pires imbécilités jamais dites ou écrites sur le Covid-19: *Désinformation sur la pandémie du Covid-19*.


P'tin, j'vais essayer tous les remèdes proposés. Si j'en réchappe, sur que je suis immunisé


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, c'est précisé dans l'article du Point.
> 
> Ce qui m'interpèle dans l'histoire c'est qu'un type avec le pédigrée de Montagnier lâche une bombe comme ça. Quoiqu'on en pense, cela va faire des dégâts dans les opinions publiques. On avait déjà les "diplomates" Chinois et les Américains qui se bouffaient le nez à coup de scénarios dignes de Hollywood. Comme le montre un message plus haut (Inde), le Coronavirus est propice à tous les délires haineux.


C'était évident que certains illuminés allaient s'emparer du truc pour le coller sur le dos des illuminés d'en face...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> TRIBUNE. « Ce confinement doit nous interroger sur notre rapport à l’enfermement »
> 
> 
> « Pour la première fois, nous vivons une – dérisoire – partie de ce que vivent les prisonniers. Cette convergence inédite entre les confinés que nous sommes et les détenus qu’ils sont doit nous inviter à réfléchir aux conditions insupportables qui sont les leurs », avancent les avocats Malcolm...
> ...


Article malhonnête.
Même si je veux bien admettre qu'il n'y a pas que des coupables en prison, j'aimerais rappeler que l'incarcération est réservée à des individus ayant commis des actes répréhensibles par la loi et à propos desquels il faut envisager une privation de liberté (liberté de mouvements, en l'espèce ici).
Je ne vais donc pas réfléchir une seule seconde à la situation (sans doute pénible) de ces gars qui ont fait, au contraire des tous les confinés, ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire.
_@aCLR : si mes propos tiennent plus du comptoir que de la terrasse, je te laisse supprimer ce message (voir me blâmer), mais là, ce genre d'article malhonnête a le don de me rendre furieux._


aCLR a dit:


> *un flux de débris laissés par la comète Thatcher que la terre traverse tous les ans à la même période.


Les non-comprenant comme moi te remercient de cette précision.


Human-Fly a dit:


> ...
> Je me doute que les gens qui passent par ici sont en majorité éduqués, instruits, voire cultivés...


J'ai la faiblesse de croire que je fais partie de cette majorité dont tu parles, alors merci.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

C'est inquiétant 
Voila  maintenant la rébellion contre les règles de confinement avec des armes


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est inquiétant
> Voila  maintenant la rébellion contre les règles de confinement avec des armes


Un instant j'ai cru que Le Gorafi avait racheté Le Progrès.
Et puis en fait non.

Bon, quand est-ce qu'il attaque la Chine, l'Iran et la Corée du Nord, histoire qu'on ne parle plus du SRAS-19 dans son beau pays ?


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est inquiétant
> Voila  maintenant la rébellion contre les règles de confinement avec des armes


TOUT m'énerve aujourd'hui, je suis donc amené à penser que le problème vient de moi.
Ainsi, pour le reste de la journée, _"je garderai pour moi ce que m'inspire le monde. Elle m'a dit qu'elle voulait, si je le permettais, confiner en paix"_


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2020)

Le virus du Sars-CoV-2 a-t-il été créé par l'homme ? Tous les éléments pour en juger
					

VIDÉO. L'accusation du professeur Montagnier et du mathématicien Perez est trop grave pour ne pas y consacrer une enquête complète. « Le Point » l'a fait.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Ces théories du complot ça me fait toujours bien marrer. Je ne peux m'empêcher de songer à celle du général Ripper sur les fluides (formidable Sterling Hayden) dans _Dr. Strangelove_.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

L'état Français a t'il aidé a la pénurie des masques pour sauver des vies ? 

Cet article laisse a réfléchir  !!


----------



## patxito (18 Avril 2020)

Pendant le confinement, souriez, vos voisins vous filment
					






					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Pendant le confinement, souriez, vos voisins vous filment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis bien trop misanthrope pour cela.


----------



## patxito (18 Avril 2020)

Décès dus au coronavirus : et si la méthode de comptage belge était finalement la bonne ?
					

C’est la Première ministre Sophie Wilmès qui le disait ce jeudi à la Chambre : "il est toujours difficile de parler de...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'état Français a t'il aidé a la pénurie des masques pour sauver des vies ?
> 
> Cet article laisse a réfléchir  !!


Cet article ne citant aucune source concernant ses affirmations je le considère comme étant un énième tas de mUrde cherchant à faire passer la conviction de son auteur pour une vérité indiscutable. Effectivement il laisse à réfléchir, mais seulement au nombre de conneries et théories du complot liées au Covid.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2020)

Bah! Y'a rien de vraiment nouveau pour qui a suivit l'actualité des dernières semaines.

On avait jadis un stock de masques et quand le besoin s'est fait pressant on en avait plus - les fonctionnaires et Bercy étaient passés par là : trop cher le stock on va économiser un milliard et on gèrera en flux tendu comme les entreprises.

Comme on avait pas de masques le gouvernement a prétendu que ça ne servait à rien d'en avoir surtout qu'il nous a ordonné de rester à la maison. Le "flux tendu" c'est transformé en foire d'empoignes sur les marchés internationaux et l'absence de stock en pénurie de masques.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Y'a rien de vraiment nouveau pour qui a suivit l'actualité des dernières semaines.
> 
> On avait jadis un stock de masques et quand le besoin s'est fait pressant on en avait plus - les fonctionnaires et Bercy étaient passés par là : trop cher le stock on va économiser un milliard et on gèrera en flux tendu comme les entreprises.
> 
> Comme on avait pas de masques le gouvernement a prétendu que ça ne servait à rien d'en avoir surtout qu'il nous a ordonné de rester à la maison. Le "flux tendu" c'est transformé en foire d'empoignes sur les marchés internationaux et l'absence de stock en pénurie de masques.


On est d'accord. 
Mais ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle 'encourager la pénurie', comme le titre l'indique. Quant à "l'aider (la pénurie) pour sauver des vies", pas plus.


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On avait jadis un stock de masques


On avait même, jusqu'en 2018, une usine implantée en Bretagne à la capacité de production d'environ 220,000,000 de masques FFP2 par mois ! Lorsque les commandes de l'état français se sont arrêtées dans les années 10, le site racheté par le géant ricain du secteur de l'EPI s'est vu pris dans l'engrenage infernal de la production mondialisée. Il n'a fallu qu'une poignée d'années pour passer du rachat au démantèlement de l'usine.


----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2020)

Le coronavirus ne stimulerait parfois que très peu notre immunité, un vrai souci pour les tests sérologiques et les vaccins
					






					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

Voici quelques informations pour le déconfinement de l'Espagne 


Annonce du chef du Gouvernement espagnol prolongeant les mesures de "confinement général" jusqu'au 9 Mai.

Toutefois, jusqu'à cette date, et en fonction de la situation de chaque territoire (pas les provinces ni les autonomies), des mesures d'assouplissement pourraient être prises en faveur des "plus petits", à partir du 27 Avril, fin de la période de restriction actuelle.

Pedro Sanchez, a également bien précisé, que le déconfinement qui pourra intervenir à compter du 9 Mai, ne sera pas général.

A compter de cette date, pour assouplir, ou maintenir les règles actuellement en vigueur, il sera pris en compte la situation de la pandémie dans chaque territoire.
Il a précisé dans son allocution, que, comme pour les mineurs, ces décisions ne seront pas prises au niveau provincial, autonomique ou central, mais commune par commune, en fonction des éléments que feront "remonter" les municipalités.
Par contre, les responsables politiques des provinces ou des autonomies seront consultés et associés à la prise de décision.


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2020)

Rhhhâââââaaaa...
Bleu d’Auvergne, comté, saint-nectaire : Les conditions de fabrication de plusieurs fromages changent temporairement pour tenter de limiter les pertes de lait.

Bon, une fois de plus le journaliste pond un titre nul (l'appellation ne change pas, dugenou), n'empêche que si le Saint-Nec fermier se met à avoir un gout de vache qui rit™ je vais être dans un état pire que si j'avais choppé le virus.


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2020)

Nice : la LDH dénonce le couvre-feu des quartiers populaires décrété par Estrosi
					

La section niçoise de la Ligue des droits de l’homme a saisi la justice pour contester l'interdiction de sortie après 20 heures visant neuf quartiers parmi les moins favorisés de la ville. Le maire persiste et signe avant l'audience prévue ce lundi.




					www.liberation.fr
				












						Covid-19 : pluie de critiques sur la gestion du gouvernement britannique
					

Plusieurs articles publiés ce week-end ont mis en lumière une série de failles et manquements vertigineux, et une approche «nonchalante» de la crise du coronavirus.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

C'est en effet très contradictoire !


----------



## patlek (20 Avril 2020)

La collection mode été 2020








PPPPffffffflllllllllllllllll...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

La différence avec l'Allemagne est phénoménale


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2020)

Le traçage ou pas
Ça a pas l'air gagné cette histoire.
Je me demande si le plus simple ne serait pas de donner un smartphone avec un OS compatible à tout le monde.
Ah ben non, chuis con, un bracelet électronique (du genre de celui que mon voisin de dessous il a gardé 6 mois).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le traçage ou pas
> Ça a pas l'air gagné cette histoire.
> Je me demande si le plus simple ne serait pas de donner un smartphone avec un OS compatible à tout le monde.
> Ah ben non, chuis con, un bracelet électronique (du genre de celui que mon voisin de dessous il a gardé 6 mois).


Surtout que toute la population ne possède pas de smartphone !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Surtout que toute la population ne possède pas de smartphone !


Par exemple, moi j'ai un iDiotPhone


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Avril 2020)

Ou un smartphone avec Windows


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ou un smartphone avec Windows


Ou ce modèle qu'il me reste


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> mon voisin de dessous


Depuis le début du confinement une chose m'obsède, pas le voisin du dessous du décoloré de service, non, mais bien les conditions de logements des confinés.

Et comme je ne suis pas du genre à scruter le web en quête d'une info, uniquement pour satisfaire mes propres interrogations, j'ai attendu que mon agrégateur d'actualités m'en fournisse une. Ce qu'il a fait aujourd'hui !

Même si le google-bot apparaît aussi doué en géo que moi, je vous livre une étude de l'INSEE sur les conditions de vie en plein confinement pour la région occitane. Il se peut que l'institut des statistiques français ait fait le reste des régions, cependant je m'en tiendrai à celle-ci. Quelques clics pour le midi-libre, ça ne peut pas faire de mal quand on ne peut voyager physiquement !

Alors, pour la région occitanie, la moyenne de "suroccupation" du logement en période de confinement touche 3,4% des ménages. En parallèle, environ 29,5% des ménages vivent en appartements. Ça restreint déjà les foyers touchés par cette "suroccupation" à près d'un sur trois. N'étant pas assez calé en stats, je ne sais pas si cela multiplie, de fait, par trois le taux de confinés compressés dans leurs logis, mais quand même ça doit toucher un beau paquet de monde. Pour info, la moyenne nationale de "suroccupation" des logements en période de confinement est de 5%…

Je ne suis absolument pas touché par ce sentiment d'étroitesse au sein du lieu de vie, bien au contraire, mais quand même… Je causais tout à l'heure avec une amie, une rêveuse on va dire. Elle croît au changement de paradigme après le 11 mai. Enfin, elle s'imagine qu'au sortir de cette terrible situation, nos technocrates vont changer maintes choses dans notre quotidien, en vue de le rendre plus supportable la fois prochaine. Elle est mignonne…

J'imagine bien un office HLM occitan dire à ces locataires qu'il va les envoyer à l'hôtel pendant qu'il double ou triple leur surface habitable sans que cela n'augmente leur loyer… Ou autre doux rêve, notre président annoncer un grand plan de rénovation nationale visant les mêmes objectifs, c'est-à-dire augmenter significativement les surfaces habitacles de nombreux français, et de fait diviser d'autant le prix de l'immobilier. Ça n'est pas demain que l'économie raisonnable étouffera l'économie mondialisée…

Ça n'est pas 5% de foyers français "suroccupés" en période de confinement qui vont bouleverser le paradigme actuel ! Bien au contraire, cela pourrait augurer un avenir pour des surfaces habitacles un peu plus rabotées.

La source


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis le début du confinement une chose m'obsède, pas le voisin du dessous du décoloré de service, non, mais bien les conditions de logements des confinés.
> 
> Et comme je ne suis pas du genre à scruter le web en quête d'une info, uniquement pour satisfaire mes propres interrogations, j'ai attendu que mon agrégateur d'actualités m'en fournisse une. Ce qu'il a fait aujourd'hui !
> 
> ...



Je serais plutôt enclin à donner raison à ton amie rêveuse et mignonne.


Par contre, je situe l'évolution en question sur des années, voire quelques décennies. 
Et sans doute à la condition que cette pandémie dure. Ou que d'autres dans le même genre apparaissent bientôt. 

Bref, si les situations de confinement deviennent monnaie courante, anticiper ces situations d'habitation ou de cohabitation  prolongée en grande promiscuité deviendra par la force des choses une  nécessité. Y-compris au moment de transactions immobilières, ou au moment de la conception et de la construction de nouveaux logements. 


Ou alors, les pandémies et les situations de confinement resteront l'exception, et une proportion de logements sans doute non négligeable et supérieure à 5% (à mon avis) demeurera exiguë,  et forcément suroccupée en situation de confinement...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou alors, les pandémies et les situations de confinement resteront l'exception, et une proportion de logements sans doute non négligeable et supérieure à 5% (à mon avis) demeurera exiguë,  et forcément suroccupée en situation de confinement...


Je me permettrais de rester pessimiste quant à l'empathie éventuelle de nos dirigeants envers ceux qui subissent ces suroccupations.
Ils n'ont déjà pas d'empathie envers les besogneux à qui il manque toujours 9 balles pour faire 10 francs.


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

Moi, je serais pessimiste, pas par rapport a une quelconque volonté des "dirigeants", mais plutot par rapport au prix des logements.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je serais pessimiste, pas par rapport a une quelconque volonté des "dirigeants", mais plutot par rapport au prix des logements.


Tu pense a une augmentation des loyers ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

Un petite information bien utile pour l'élimination de vos déchets si vous êtes malades ou maintenu(e) à domicile


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu pense a une augmentation des loyers ?



Pas seulement des loyers.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Pas seulement des loyers.


Oui c'est hélas ce que je pense aussi


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

Et moi qui ait arreté de fumer il y a deux ans...









						Coronavirus : la nicotine pourrait-elle protéger de la maladie ?
					

La nicotine aurait des vertus préventives contre le Covid-19 selon une étude d'une équipe de l'hôpital de la Pitié Salpêtrière à Paris et du neurobiologiste Jean-Pierre Changeux, membre de l’Académie des Sciences. Etude révélée par France Inter ce mercredi.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

Rien se sert donc de produire si l'on ne peut pas vendre 
Pourquoi PSA et Renault reportent encore le redémarrage des usines en France


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Et moi qui ait arreté de fumer il y a deux ans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais. Si ça se confirme ça n'est pas une raison pour se mettre à fumer.
Le tabac c'est quand même le truc qui a tendance à flinguer tes capacités respiratoires.
Un fumeur tel que moi risque de se retrouver en détresse respiratoire bien plus vite qu'un non fumeur.
Je vais donc partir du principe que fumer ne me met pas à l'abri de cette maladie là, et continuer à faire gaffe.
De plus, tel l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité, j'exhorte les non-fumeurs à ne jamais se mettre à la clope, jamais.



Jura39 a dit:


> Rien se sert donc de produire si l'on ne peut pas vendre
> Pourquoi PSA et Renault reportent encore le redémarrage des usines en France


Reste que je me demande dans quelles limites se remettre à produire des bagnoles est primordial en ce moment.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Reste que je me demande dans quelles limites se remettre à produire des bagnoles est primordial en ce moment.


L'industrie automobile fait travailler beaucoup de personnes qui actuellement sont au chômage partiel.Et il n'y pas que la fabrication d'une voiture complète .Il y a toutes les pièces détachées .
Quand le journal parle de stock, il parle surtout des voitures en attente de livraison chez le client .

Quelques chiffres :
Le marché automobile devrait s'afficher en baisse de 25% en Europe cette année, selon PSA. Quant à la production auto en France, elle reviendrait à 1,4-1,5 million de véhicules seulement cette année, soit le niveau d'il y a … soixante ans, prédit Claude Cham, président de la Fiev. En 1960, les usines tricolores avaient fabriqué 1,37 million de voitures et d'utilitaires. La production avait ensuite grimpé à 2,75 millions en 1970, 3,38 en 1980, 3,77 en 1990. Quelle dégringolade


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le tabac c'est quand même le truc qui a tendance à flinguer tes capacités respiratoires.



Et le porte-feuille.

(Grace a l' arret des clopes, J' ai du économiser plus de 6000 euros)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ouais. Si ça se confirme ça n'est pas une raison pour se mettre à fumer.
> Le tabac c'est quand même le truc qui a tendance à flinguer tes capacités respiratoires.
> Un fumeur tel que moi risque de se retrouver en détresse respiratoire bien plus vite qu'un non fumeur.
> Je vais donc partir du principe que fumer ne me met pas à l'abri de cette maladie là, et continuer à faire gaffe.
> De plus, tel l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité, j'exhorte les non-fumeurs à ne jamais se mettre à la clope, jamais.



100 % d'accord avec toi !!!!!

Fumeur aussi, j'ai une bronchite chronique qui diminue mes capacités respiratoires durant les crises ... La nuit, je tousse parfois comme un enragé et le matin, la première chose que je fais après le café, c'est de m'en allumer une ! 

C'est navrant, mais j'ai toujours mille excuses pour ne pas m'arrêter !


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

C' est pas facile d' arreter de fumer.

Moi, deux ans plus tard, çà m' arrive de me dire que j' en grillerais bien une petite...

C' est passager, et je me raisonne, en me disant que ce serait con de sacrifier 2 ans pour 2 minutes de clopage (et qui pourrait enclencher une perte de controle complete, et de repartir comme un pompier(!)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

Pas certain de pouvoir se taper la cloche le 15 Juin


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je serais plutôt enclin à donner raison à ton amie rêveuse et mignonne.
> 
> 
> Par contre, je situe l'évolution en question sur des années, voire quelques décennies.


Je peux donner raison à cette amie dans plusieurs domaines. Des choses changeront, c'est sûr… Mais concernant le cas des surfaces habitacles augmentées tout en diminuant les loyers, non, je pense tout le contraire. Et c'est bien ça qui me chagrine… Et _Doc_ sait combien je ne suis pas touché par cette situation.


lamainfroide a dit:


> Je me permettrais de rester pessimiste quant à l'empathie éventuelle de nos dirigeants envers ceux qui subissent ces suroccupations.


C'est bien ça le problème… L'incapacité affichée qu'ont les technocrates de se mettre « dans la peau » des castes inférieures promet un avenir bien plus étriqué pour ces derniers. Ils ont d'ailleurs un mantra pour ça, la loi du marché !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

Certes, la méthodologie à l'œuvre est discutable, mais *une étude préliminaire américaine portant sur l'hydroxychloroquine* alerte sur les dangers de ce médicament (thérapie simple et bithérapie) prescrit à des patients Covid +...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas facile d' arreter de fumer.
> 
> Moi, deux ans plus tard, çà m' arrive de me dire que j' en grillerais bien une petite...
> 
> C' est passager, et je me raisonne, en me disant que ce serait con de sacrifier 2 ans pour 2 minutes de clopage (et qui pourrait enclencher une perte de controle complete, et de repartir comme un pompier(!)


Il y a une quinzaine d'années, j'ai réussi à arrêter de fumer durant une année complète ! 
Croyant que j'étais "sauvé", j'ai accepté une clope que l'on m'offrait ... Et c'était reparti pour un tour !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2020)

Je viens de lire que l'espérance de vie pour les hommes en Belgique est de 79,2 années !

Statistiquement parlant, et si tout va bien, il me reste donc 9 années à traîner mes charentaises pur poil sur le forum ! 

Quand, comme moi, on ne veut pas finir grabataire ou dépendant dans une maison de retraite, je considère que 9 années ... c'est bien ! 

Alors, profitons-en à mort !  ... Et sans modération !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)

La méduse à Venise


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je peux donner raison à cette amie dans plusieurs domaines. Des choses changeront, c'est sûr… Mais concernant le cas des surfaces habitacles augmentées tout en diminuant les loyers, non, je pense tout le contraire. Et c'est bien ça qui me chagrine… Et _Doc_ sait combien je ne suis pas touché par cette situation.
> 
> C'est bien ça le problème… L'incapacité affichée qu'ont les technocrates de se mettre « dans la peau » des castes inférieures promet un avenir bien plus étriqué pour ces derniers. Ils ont d'ailleurs un mantra pour ça, la loi du marché !



Concernant les prix des loyers, aucune idée. 

Mais dans l'hypothèse de pandémies longues ou répétées, avec des confinements renouvelés, je parierais plutôt sur une tendance à l'augmentation des surfaces habitables dans les logements futurs. 

Et du coup, je parierais aussi plutôt sur des ambitions plus modestes concernant les lieux destinés aux loisirs.
 Peut-être des centres commerciaux moins démesurés, des parcs d'attraction moins gigantesques, des bateaux de croisière de tailles moins délirantes que dans la tendance actuelle. 
Des environnements rassemblant moins les foules dans des endroits clots. 
Parce que ce sont ces lieux qui seront sans doute interdits les premiers en cas de pandémies, et à fortiori en cas de confinement. 

Bref, je verrais bien un peu moins de promiscuité entre les gens en cas de crises dans le style Covid-19 si de telles crises devaient se prolonger et/ou se répéter à l'avenir. 
Les gens s'habitueraient à sortir moins, et à passer davantage de temps chez eux. 

Si par contre cette crise s'achève dans les prochains mois, et si cet événement reste exceptionnel, il n'y aura peut-être pas tant de conséquences que ça sur les surfaces habitables des logements. 
Ni sur les lieux rassemblant beaucoup de personnes. 
Et les gens ne seront toujours pas découragés lorsqu'il s'agira d'aller se serrer comme des sardines dans des lieux de loisirs. 

Mais dans tous les cas, dans bien des domaines économique, la manière de penser et aussi de produire évoluera à l'occasion de la crise (voire catastrophe) actuelle. 
Pour tous l'équipement médical et pour les médicaments -entre autres- les délocalisations seront moins à la mode que dans la période récente, ça me semble clair. 

Quant à la loi du marché, c'est sans doute elle qui tranchera. 
Il est intéressant d'observer qu'il y a moins de deux jours le baril de pétrole se retrouvait à - 37 dollars pendant quelques heures à la bourse de New-York... 
En cherchant un motif d'optimisme dans l'effondrement du cours du pétrole au niveau mondial, peut-être est-ce une bonne occasion de renforcer le développement des énergies renouvelables...  

Cette crise du Covid-19 laissera des traces dans l'esprit des gens, c'est certain. 
Et peut-être aussi des traces dans le fonctionnement de nos sociétés...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ouais. Si ça se confirme ça n'est pas une raison pour se mettre à fumer.
> Le tabac c'est quand même le truc qui a tendance à flinguer tes capacités respiratoires.
> Un fumeur tel que moi risque de se retrouver en détresse respiratoire bien plus vite qu'un non fumeur.
> Je vais donc partir du principe que fumer ne me met pas à l'abri de cette maladie là, et continuer à faire gaffe.
> ...



Pour appuyer ces propos, je vous rappelle que dans la pratique, ce n'est pas le virus lui-même qui vous tue mais vos propres anticorps. La phase terminale se caractérise pas une charge virale très faible mais une inflammation des poumons due à un "orage cytokinique".

C'est votre capacité pulmonaire qui va décider de la vie ou de la mort.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certes, la méthodologie à l'œuvre est discutable, mais *une étude préliminaire américaine portant sur l'hydroxychloroquine* alerte sur les dangers de ce médicament (thérapie simple et bithérapie) prescrit à des patients Covid +...



Toujours le même genre d'étude biaisée.

Déjà "sur les cas graves"

Raoult préconise son traitement "_hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine"_ au début de l'infection. Pour les "cas graves" c'est déjà trop tard.

Effarant :
"La proportion de patients décédés était la plus forte dans le groupe hydroxychloroquine *seule* (28%), comparé au groupe cocktail (22%) et au groupe sans HC (11%). Mais cette conclusion peut être trompeuse car *le groupe de malades n'ayant reçu que de l'hydroxychloroquine était, au départ, plus malade et plus à risque que les deux autres groupes* : il contenait plus de fumeurs et de personnes ayant du diabète ou des antécédents cardiovasculaires et pulmonaires.

*Les auteurs ont corrigé statistiquement ce déséquilibre initial*, et observé que _"le risque accru de mortalité dans le groupe hydroxychloroquine seule persistait"_. La spécificité des patients traités doit en outre conduire à la prudence sur toute généralisation à une population entière. Les patients étudiés étaient tous des hommes, en majorité noirs, une population plus durement frappée par l'épidémie aux Etats-Unis. L'âge médian était avancé : plus de 65 ans.

*L'idéal, scientifiquement*, consiste à réaliser un essai clinique randomisé, où des groupes de malades comparables suivraient différents traitements, de façon aléatoire. De tels essais à grande échelle sont en cours, notamment l'essai européen Discovery, mais leurs résultats ne sont pas encore connus."

Déjà, quand je vois les conditions de ce qu'on avant, je m'étonne qu'on ose y parler de "science". "corrigé statistiquement" ça veut dire bidonner les résultats.

Quand à l'idéal "scientifiquement" prôné par tant de praticiens de laboratoires et moins de la médecine réelle, qui consiste à laisser potentiellement crever la moitié des malades, elle me rappelle les pratiques du major Eduar Wirths faisant le tri sur la rampe à Birkenau.

La science est un des moyens de la médecine, pas l'inverse.

Regardez le score des Bouche-du-Rhone question infection, hospitalisation, décès et guérison. Comparez au reste de la France et à des départements pareillement touchées, la Moselle, l'Alsace, le Territoire de Belfort, par exemple.

Moi, je m'interroge sur les motivations d'une véritable campagne de dénigrement contre le protocole de soin du Professeur Raoult. Le Monde notamment est très en pointe avec une série d'articles à charge. Ça semble dépasser les simples querelles de chapelle. Il y a visiblement de gros intérêts en jeu.


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> dénigrement contre le protocole de soin du Professeur Raoult


Je ne lis pas tout mais il m'a semblé justement que c'est le protocole de Raoult qu'on attaque, pas le fait qu'il estime que la chloroquine peut être bénéfique. Et la façon dont il a procédé (échantillon restreint, pas de groupe témoin ou groupe témoin inutilisable, suppression de certains patients et de certaines données, etc.) est tout aussi attaquable que ce que tu dénonces dans "l'étude" américaine.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2020)

https://www.limpertinentmedia.com/p...Q7Eg6Tb2UTNFQMuESXL7AWL8bexP0p2rPMQ_d80cfM3DA un article intéressant sur la gestion de cette crise sanitaire ( ou comment on a peut-être planté l'économie à tort ou à raison?)


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours le même genre d'étude biaisée.
> 
> Déjà "sur les cas graves"
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord sur l'aspect au moins discutable de la méthode avec laquelle ces résultats ont été obtenus. 
Ce que tu dis sur le cas de ces patients et sur les corrections statistiques à posteriori est exact et ce n'est d'ailleurs contesté par personne. 
Il peut d'ailleurs être utile de rappeler qu'il ne s'agit - fort heureusement - que d'une étude préliminaire. 
Ces réserves faites, rien ne plaide actuellement en faveur d'un rapport bénéfices / risques satisfaisant pour l'hydroxychloroquine en indication du Covid-19.

Quant à la campagne de dénigrement contre Raoult... 
Je crains qu'il tende lui-même le bâton pour se faire battre avec ses multiples déclarations à l'emporte-pièce - parfois contradictoires - depuis janvier 2020...

Mais il est vrai que Raoult lui-même plaide pour une utilisation de l'hydroxychloroquine en phase précoce des symptômes Covid-19. De ce point de vue, il apparaît fort peu compréhensible d'administrer ce médicament en thérapie simple ou en bithérapie dans des cas avancés, très avancés, voire désespérés. 

Tu soulèves ceci dit une question très légitime, à laquelle tu réponds autrement que moi. 
Faut-il utiliser massivement l'hydroxychloroquine devant l'urgence de la situation ? 
Je ne le crois pas, du fait qu'il n'est pas aujourd'hui garanti qu'un tel choix produirait davantage de bénéfices que d'effets secondaires graves. 
On ne sait pas si le recours massif à l'hydroxychloroquine atténuerait la mortalité ou l'augmenterait. 

Mais je respecte ton point de vue. 

C'est en revanche ta référence à Birkenau qui me semble totalement déplacée, pour l'exprimer de la manière la plus civilisée possible...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crains qu'il tende lui-même le bâton pour se faire battre avec ses multiples déclarations à l'emporte-pièce


Cela est vrai, même si souvent les dites déclarations sont souvent tronquées et reprises sans les nuances. Le jeu des médias modernes...



Human-Fly a dit:


> Faut-il utiliser massivement l'hydroxychloroquine devant l'urgence de la situation ?


Je ne pose pas cette question. Je pense simplement qu'il faut laisser le praticien hospitalier en décider. C'est lui le médecin au contact du malade.



Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est en revanche ta référence à Birkenau qui me semble totalement déplacée, pour l'exprimer de la manière la plus civilisée possible...


Je classe le monde médical en deux catégories : ceux qui soignent selon leurs connaissances et les moyens à leur disposition, ceux qui font le tri sur la rampe à l'arrivée du train. À eux il ne manque que la rampe et le numéro de convoi pour s'exprimer.
Les premiers sont bien souvent nos médecins de ville et de campagne, les urgentistes, ceux qui ont plus souvent les mains dans le sang. Les seconds trônent dans les chaires médicales, les commissions interministérielles, les agences de santé, internationales, nationales et régionales. Ils ont surtout de l'encre sur les doigts. Mais pas que. La caractéristique principale des seconds est de faire de la médecine un moyen et non le but. Ils servent la science, le ministère, l'agence, ou plus simplement leur carrière, comme le docteur Wirths croyait servir la race en décidant qui allait vivre un peu et qui allait mourir de suite ou comme le docteur Garreta servait sa carrière ministérielle en donnant instruction de sur-contaminer les hémophiles. Parmi ceux-ci, on trouve la sous-catégorie des Frankenstein, peu répandue chez nous mais prompte à susciter des vocations dès que la législation se relâche. C'est le train qui dévoilera la nature de chacun à son arrivée, pas le diplôme de médecine. Cette crise me conforte chaque jour dans cette vision du monde médical. On même parlé de faire de l'Afrique une sorte de grand laboratoire pour tester un éventuel vaccin. Je ne l'ai pas inventé : coronavirus-des-specialistes-francais-s-excusent-apres-leurs-propos-sur-un-test-de-vaccin-en-afrique_6035692_3212.html

Telle est la nature humaine. Elle nous a amené à Birkenau et chaque jour elle tend à nous y reconduire si on ne prend pas garde. Un petit pas après l'autre.

Désolé si ça te choque. Je n'ai pas et n'aurai jamais de préciosité à évoquer ces choses et à les dé-mythifier.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cela est vrai, même si souvent les dites déclarations sont souvent tronquées et reprises sans les nuances. Le jeu des médias modernes...
> 
> 
> Je ne pose pas cette question. Je pense simplement qu'il faut laisser le praticien hospitalier en décider. C'est lui le médecin au contact du malade.
> ...



Je ne te reproche pas de manquer de préciosité pour parler de quoi que ce soit. 
Pour fréquenter les forums du net depuis une vingtaine d'années je connais par cœur la fameuse * Loi de Godwin*. 
Ou le fameux "Point de Godwin", que tu sembles avoir franchi.

Je ne tomberai donc pas dans ce piège, que tu connais probablement aussi bien que moi.

Ta comparaison n'a évidemment aucun sens.
Tu penses ceux que tu veux de tel ou tel médecin, de tel ou tel savant. 
Mais reconnaissons au moins que chacun s'attache aujourd'hui à essayer de sauver le plus possible de vies ou, à défaut, de ne pas aggraver la situation. 

C'est une évidence pour moi. 
Concernant aussi bien les médecins et savants qui m'inspirent le plus confiance que ceux dont les choix ou l'attitude m'incitent à davantage de recul, et parfois de méfiance.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne lis pas tout mais il m'a semblé justement que c'est le protocole de Raoult qu'on attaque, pas le fait qu'il estime que la chloroquine peut être bénéfique. Et la façon dont il a procédé (échantillon restreint, pas de groupe témoin ou groupe témoin inutilisable, suppression de certains patients et de certaines données, etc.) est tout aussi attaquable que ce que tu dénonces dans "l'étude" américaine.


Non. Parce qu'il soigne. Il ne regarde pas la moitié de ses patients crever pour satisfaire à des normes dites scientifiques.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Parce qu'il soigne. Il ne regarde pas la moitié de ses patients crever pour satisfaire à des normes dites scientifiques.


Tu n'as pas tord. Le raisonnement consistant à donner un placébo à la moitié des patients pour vérifier si tel ou tel traitement "marche" est déplacé dans un cas d'urgence sanitaire tel que celui-ci.
Seulement, pour appuyer tes dires, tu peux aussi faire l'effort de trouver une meilleure comparaison, historique ou pas, afin de nous éviter un renvoi aux méthodes d'exterminations du siècle dernier.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne te reproche pas de manquer de préciosité pour parler de quoi que ce soit.
> Pour fréquenter les forums du net depuis une vingtaine d'années je connais par cœur la fameuse * Loi de Godwin*.
> Ou le fameux "Point de Godwin", que tu sembles avoir franchi.
> 
> ...


Je me contre-fiche de Godwin. Une connerie pissée sur internet que tout le monde reprend. C'est de l'Histoire et je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'interdirai de l'évoquer. L'humanité y a démontré ce qu'elle pouvait faire de plus abjecte. Pour moi, c'est un marqueur, une référence.

Ce que faisait le docteur major Eduar Wirths était la négation même de son titre de docteur et de sa qualité de médecin. Il en est arrivé là par carriérisme social. T'as la même chose avec Garetta. Sauf que Wirths était un excellent médecin (même les détenus en ont témoigné) et qu'il s'est pendu en 1945. Garetta a attaqué son ancien employeur pour licenciement abusif et a continué à hanter les conseils d'administration.

L'un des deux intervenants sur le plateau de LCI qui ont déblatéré sur l'Afrique et les Africains cobayes est rien de moins que le chef de service de médecine intensive et réanimation à l’hôpital Cochin !!!!! Mais bordel ! Quand un médecin sort un truc pareil, il a quoi dans la tête ?

Et non, chacun ne s'attache pas à... on le voit tous les jours justement. Certains s'attachent surtout à leur petite carrière. D'autres à leurs profits en bourse. Et dans les administrations c'est le concours de la lâcheté ordinaire. Les préfets sont hors-catégorie tellement ils ont pris le pli de lécher les bottes.

Je ne dis pas que ces gens constituent la majorité, loin de là, mais ils sont de loin les plus nuisibles parce que pendant que le médecin, celui qui soigne, essaye de soigner, l'autre, l'émule de Wirths qui s'ignore, pousse ses pions et gagne du pouvoir. Un pouvoir de nuisance si la situation remet en cause sa position.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Le principe général assurant la validité d'une molécule au moyen d'une comparaison avec un groupe de patients sous placebo fonctionne très bien pour l'aspirine ou toute autre molécule sans réel danger. Mais sur des cas comme le Covid-19, cela revient à jouer « à la roulette russe » avec la vie de patients qui espèrent s'en sortir.

Nous sommes tous des cobayes pour les praticiens, ok, mais tester l'efficacité de la méthode Raoult par le biais d'un test en double aveugle cela me hérisse le poil. Les années sida, loin d'être résorbées, ont fait reculer le pouvoir du praticien et augmenter celui du patient. Là, on retombe dans un travers idéologique redonnant tout pouvoir aux chaires. Les séropos ont obtenus gain de cause un temps. Ils voient dans ces comportements autoritaires un retour en arrière. (la notice papier listant des effets indésirables liés à une molécule contrecarrant la propagation du vih, dans le corps du patient, pèse pour beaucoup dans le poids d'une boîte de 28 comprimés)

L'époque et le contexte ont changé certes mais si nous ne donnons pas de chance aux méthodes non-dominantes ou non-collégiales, nous n'avancerons pas. Pour trouver encore faut-il chercher – paraphrase d'un célèbre dramaturge grec.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce que faisait le docteur major Eduar Wirths était la négation même de son titre de docteur et de sa qualité de médecin. Il en est arrivé là par carriérisme social. T'as la même chose avec Garetta. Sauf que Wirths était un excellent médecin (même les détenus en ont témoigné) et qu'il s'est pendu en 1945. Garetta a attaqué son ancien employeur pour licenciement abusif et a continué à hanter les conseils d'administration.


Tu ne peux pas mettre au même niveau l'idéologie de l'un pour causer de celle de l'autre.
Entre l'affaire du sang contaminé et la solution finale, il y a un fossé. Le franchir revient à placer l'ambition des deux hommes au même niveau. Sur une pancarte dans une manif, passe encore, mais sur cette terrasse dénuée de comptoir, euh…


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Parce qu'il soigne. Il ne regarde pas la moitié de ses patients crever pour satisfaire à des normes dites scientifiques.


Si, parce que si tu retires les biais provoqués par les modifications de protocoles introduites par Raoult dans ses études, il ne démontre rien. Alors oui, il cherche à soigner, non il n'est pas démontré que ce soit efficace, donc qu'il soigne.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Vous ne tomberez pas d'accord ! Simplement parce que vous ne partez pas du même point de vue scientifique. L"urgence sanitaire faisant, Raoult et Garetta doivent bosser en parallèle sans dénigrer ou regarder le travail de l'autre. De la même manière que les médias doivent traiter leurs résultats sans trop comparer. Le présent est le temps de l'intuition, laissons une chance à l'un comme l'autre.
Chercher une méthode de traitement "universelle" n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution face à l'urgence. Nous ignorons encore trop de caractéristiques dans le corps humain pour avancer pareille solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas mettre au même niveau l'idéologie de l'un pour causer de celle de l'autre.
> Entre l'affaire du sang contaminé et la solution finale, il y a un fossé. Le franchir revient à placer l'ambition des deux hommes au même niveau. Sur une pancarte dans une manif, passe encore, mais sur cette terrasse dénuée de comptoir, euh…


Justement, il n'y avait pas d'idéologie chez Eduar Wirths. Le mec était médecin généraliste de formation. Il est entré dans les SS par simple opportunisme social. Il n'était même pas anti-sémite. On devrait enseigner l'exemple de Wirths dans toutes les écoles de médecine. Pas Mengele, c'est un Frankenstein, le croque-mitaine de l'expérimentation humaine ! Wirths c'est ton médecin de quartier qui n'aurait jamais du le quitter. La "banalité du mal" lui sied mieux qu'à Eichmann, l'anti-sémite forcené.

Le fossé que tu vois, il est dans le résultat, le nombre de morts. Le mécanisme qui fait agir est le même. Garetta nie sa qualité de médecin lorsqu'il empoisonne des milliers de personnes avec du sang contaminé. Qu'il fasse cela d'un coup de stylo derrière son bureau ne change rien à l'affaire. Il a décidé que certaines vies ne valent pas autant que d'autres. Il gèrait les coûts comme Wirths gérait la population du camp d'extermination, alors que dans sa qualité de médecin il devait considérer les hémophiles comme des malades à part entière et pas comme une sous-catégorie de malades.

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait actuellement avec nos vieux dans les EHPAD ? On est limite. Très limite. Pourquoi les Allemands (lien que j'ai cité l'autre semaine) ont été scandalisés par la façon dont on traite nos vieux ? Parce qu'ils y ont reconnu les fantômes de Wirths et de ses acolytes. Ils connaissent cette logique qui conduit à se dire que certaines vies valent moins que d'autres. Moi, j'appelle ça "faire le tri sur la rampe".


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Blasphémer et diffamer sont deux jugements bien distincts.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on fait actuellement avec nos vieux dans les EHPAD ? On est limite. Très limite. Pourquoi les Allemands (lien que j'ai cité l'autre semaine) ont été scandalisés par la façon dont on traite nos vieux ? Parce qu'ils y ont reconnu les fantômes de Wirths et de ses acolytes. Ils connaissent cette logique qui conduit à se dire que certaines vies valent moins que d'autres. Moi, j'appelle ça "faire le tri sur la rampe".


Je n'ai pas lu ton lien mais de ce que tu en dis, je ne crois pas que le journaliste ait argumenté son article en des termes aussi crus.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

La goutte de glue, les doigts, toussa…


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Blasphémer et diffamer sont deux jugements bien distincts.


????


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ????


Le temps que tu t'interroges, je suis au calme…


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le principe général assurant la validité d'une molécule au moyen d'une comparaison avec un groupe de patients sous placebo fonctionne très bien pour l'aspirine ou toute autre molécule sans réel danger. Mais sur des cas comme le Covid-19, cela revient à jouer « à la roulette russe » avec la vie de patients qui espèrent s'en sortir.
> 
> Nous sommes tous des cobayes pour les praticiens, ok, mais tester l'efficacité de la méthode Raoult par le biais d'un test en double aveugle cela me hérisse le poil. Les années sida, loin d'être résorbées, ont fait reculer le pouvoir du praticien et augmenter celui du patient. Là, on retombe dans un travers idéologique redonnant tout pouvoir aux chaires. Les séropos ont obtenus gain de cause un temps. Ils voient dans ces comportements autoritaires un retour en arrière. (la notice papier listant des effets indésirables liés à une molécule contrecarrant la propagation du vih, dans le corps du patient, pèse pour beaucoup dans le poids d'une boîte de 28 comprimés)
> 
> L'époque et le contexte ont changé certes mais si nous ne donnons pas de chance aux méthodes non-dominantes ou non-collégiales, nous n'avancerons pas. Pour trouver encore faut-il chercher – paraphrase d'un célèbre dramaturge grec.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me contre-fiche de Godwin. Une connerie pissée sur internet que tout le monde reprend. C'est de l'Histoire et je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'interdirai de l'évoquer. L'humanité y a démontré ce qu'elle pouvait faire de plus abjecte. Pour moi, c'est un marqueur, une référence.
> 
> Ce que faisait le docteur major Eduar Wirths était la négation même de son titre de docteur et de sa qualité de médecin. Il en est arrivé là par carriérisme social. T'as la même chose avec Garetta. Sauf que Wirths était un excellent médecin (même les détenus en ont témoigné) et qu'il s'est pendu en 1945. Garetta a attaqué son ancien employeur pour licenciement abusif et a continué à hanter les conseils d'administration.
> 
> ...




Je viens de lire l'article du Monde vers lequel pointait ton lien. 

Jean-Paul Mira a certes tenu des propos scandaleux, mais lui-même à présenté ses excuses. 
Alors certes, ses propos ont très légitimement choqué, et j'en aurais évidemment été choqué si j'avais vu l'émission en question. 
Mais même dans un cas de ce genre-là, je ne pense pas qu'il y avait une intention raciste délibérée ni même un mépris de la vie humaine. 
Je ne peux en fait même pas imaginer qu'il puisse s'agir d'autre chose que d'une épouvantable maladresse. 

Et même Raoult, qui me semble assez ouvertement obsédé par sa propre notoriété et son propre prestige ne me donne pas l'impression d'être indifférent au sort des personnes qui souffrent ou qui meurent. 
Je ne suis pourtant pas fan du personnage... 


Cette pandémie suscite évidemment des peurs, des passions, des débats contradictoires. 
Mais tes références à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale me semblent dénuées de toute pertinence. 

En revanche, je comprends beaucoup mieux la référence d'aCLR au Sida. 
Le Sida et le Covid-19 sont deux cas clairement différents. Mais il s'agit de maladies, de mortalité, de catastrophes sanitaires à l'échelle mondiale.
Du coup, là, oui, on peut comparer. 


Ceci dit, tout en comprenant parfaitement votre point de vue commun sur l'urgence qui amènerait à se passer des protocoles d'expérimentation et de validation des médicaments, je persiste à ne pas adhérer à cette manière de voir les choses. Tout en la respectant. 

Pour moi, même l'urgence d'une catastrophe sanitaire mondiale ne doit pas autoriser les médecins ou qui que ce soit à faire n'importe quoi. 
En thérapie simple ou en bithérapie, l'hydroxychloroquine n'a pas fait la démonstration de son efficacité, ni de son innocuité. 
Impossible, donc, de conclure à un rapport bénéfices / risques en la faveur de l'hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ceci dit, tout en comprenant parfaitement votre point de vue commun sur l'urgence qui amènerait à se passer des protocoles d'expérimentation et de validation des médicaments, je persiste à ne pas adhérer à cette manière de voir les choses.


La chose la plus dommageable dans l'esprit de l'homme, c'est qu'il faut bien souvent passer par l'expérience pour s'ouvrir l'esprit. Dans le cas présent, nous devons dépasser cette manie pour explorer plus rapidement l'ensemble des pistes.

Le déconfinement prévu ou à l'œuvre n'est pas le vœu des blouses mais des cols blancs.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La chose la plus dommageable dans l'esprit de l'homme, c'est qu'il faut bien souvent passer par l'expérience pour s'ouvrir l'esprit. Dans le cas présent, nous devons dépasser cette manie pour explorer plus rapidement l'ensemble des pistes.
> 
> Le déconfinement prévu ou à l'œuvre n'est pas le vœu des blouses mais des cols blancs.



Je comprends très bien ton premier paragraphe. Sans en partager le point de vue. 

Par contre, concernant le déconfinement qui est sans doute davantage souhaité par les cols blancs que par les blouses blanches, cela me semble très logique.

Inextricable, d'ailleurs, cette situation de déconfinement...
Relancer la vie sociale et l'économie sans relancer l'épidémie... 
Quasiment "Mission Impossible"...
Et pourtant il va bien falloir essayer... 

D'autant qu'au delà de l'épidémie et de la crise économique, le confinement semble rendre fous certains... 
Ce que je peux parfaitement comprendre. 

Mais je ne suis pas personnellement concerné. 
Je ne suis pas plus fou qu'avant.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> validation des médicaments


Juste une rappel : les deux médicaments utilisés par le Professeur Raoult sont parfaitement connus et validés. Ils font partie de la "caisse à outil" du médecin.

Je ne vais pas accabler outre mesure le professeur Mira mais quelque soit le sens où on le tourne, sa façon de penser trahi quand même une drôle de perception du genre humain. Si sa mésaventure télévisuelle le conduit à une réflexion là-dessus tant mieux pour lui, ses collègues et ses patients.




Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais tes références à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale me semblent dénuées de toute pertinence.


En cela tu es bien le produit de l'historicité de ton époque qui fait tout pour faire des nazis et de leurs émules des exceptions, des monstres, des malades, etc., un moment de l'Histoire, et veut aujourd'hui qu'on s'en souvienne sans jamais oser en parler (Goodwin).
Et pourtant, si Hannah Arendt c'est trompé de sujet avec Eichmann, elle a visé juste pour le reste : tout cela fut d'un banal.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Juste une rappel : les deux médicaments utilisés par le Professeur Raoult sont parfaitement connus et validés. Ils font partie de la "caisse à outil" du médecin.
> 
> Je ne vais pas accabler outre mesure le professeur Mira mais quelque soit le sens où on le tourne, sa façon de penser trahi quand même une drôle de perception du genre humain. Si sa mésaventure télévisuelle le conduit à une réflexion là-dessus tant mieux pour lui, ses collègues et ses patients.
> 
> ...




Mon époque ne serait pas la tienne ?...
(Voilà longtemps que je n'ai plus lu Hannah Arendt, par ailleurs...) 

Mais puisque le sujet du Nazisme semble incontournable pour toi, même pour parler du Covid-19, quelques précisions. 

Le seul truc incompréhensible dans ton dernier post, c'est l'emploi du mot "banal". 

Selon moi:


Une guerre mondiale n'est pas banale. 

Un génocide n'est pas banal. 
Moins encore lorsqu'on emploi à cette fin et pour la première fois de l'histoire les moyens industriels d'une grande puissance. 

Et si l'on prend le bilan humain de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, que ce soit d'ailleurs pour la Shoah ou pour l'ensemble du conflit, je ne vois hélas rien de banal là-dedans... 


(PS: D'Hannah Arendt, je me rappelle surtout ses travaux sur la monarchie, la royauté, la République...)


Mais une fois de plus, je peine à te suivre quand tu te réfères à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale pour parler du Covid-19...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais une fois de plus, je peine à te suivre quand tu te réfères à la Seconde Guerre Mondiale pour parler du Covid-19...


Mais pourquoi remets-tu une pièce dans le bouzin !

…………………

Nous sommes enferrés dans un système économique et moral qui promeut la croissance éternelle comme d'autres promettaient pareille fadaise pour l'âme. Cette pandémie remet en cause tout le système de l"économie mondialisée. Et pour qu'elle survive à cette crise coronarienne, et d'après les zéconomistes, il faut nous renvoyer au turbin… Sauf que non, qu'ils fassent plutôt tourner la planche à billets ! Les fruits de la croissance démographique, pierre angulaire de la croissance économique, auront le temps de rembourser…



Human-Fly a dit:


> D'autant qu'au delà de l'épidémie et de la crise économique, le confinement semble rendre fous certains...


D'où espérer qu'au sortir de la pandémie, pour un m2 payé on en aura deux, relève d'une douce folie. Sauf à imaginer la pire des folies, où cette pandémie diviserait par deux la population mondiale, nous ne sommes pas prêt d'installer une table de ping-pong dans le vestibule de chaque français.

Tant que nous étions considéré comme des outils servant une économie raisonnable, ça passait. Maintenant que nous sommes des outils servant une économie concurrentielle; ça coince. Enfin, ça coince surtout dans la courbe basse des revenus du travail.

Envoyer des process, des brevets et des outils de productions chez nos voisins pour équilibrer une balance, de fait biaisée, montre également ces limites. Et parmi les conséquences désastreuses, le port du masque se pose en travers de la gorge de nos gouvernants, les obligeant à se confondre en contre-vérités… _« Les masques ne protègent pas du virus. On ne vous a pas dit les gens, mais dans les hostos, le personnel porte un masque uniquement pour se différencier des malades, bla bla bla »_


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais pourquoi remets-tu une pièce dans le bouzin !
> 
> …………………
> 
> ...




Je suis plutôt d'accord avec le contenu de ton dernier post.


Et pour les mètres carrés habitables dans les logements, je n'avais pas parlé du prix des loyers. 
J'ai simplement dit qu'en cas de pandémies prolongées et/ou répétées, il me semblait logique que la taille des nouveaux logements aille plutôt en augmentant. Pour rendre les habitations plus habitables en cas de confinement. 

Pour les prix des logements, je n'en sais rien. 
Disons qu'à mon avis, si les prix restent plus ou moins stables, je pense que le poste de dépenses alloué au logement va sans augmenter, alors que d'autres postes de dépenses vont se réduire. 

Toujours dans l'hypothèse de situations de confinements qui finiraient presque par se banaliser, évidemment. 

Du coup, si les gens dépensent plutôt davantage pour le logement, ils dépenseront sans doute moins pour des postes de dépenses qui ont augmenté durant ces dernières années, ou ces dernières décennies. 
Je pense en particulier aux voyages, à la high tech, aux loisirs... 

C'est une simple hypothèse... 


Mais à titre personnel, je ne souhaite évidement pas que se multiplient les situations de pandémies et de confinements, évidement... 


Ce Covid-19  nous fait du moins réfléchir aux principaux fondements de notre société, au moins dans ses aspects matériels. 
C'est sans doute là son seul mérite, si l'on peut dire...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis plutôt d'accord avec le contenu de ton dernier post.


Ouais… Je faisais dans l'envolée politico-lyrique et ton interpellation, de notre fixette de service, a un peu chamboulé le truc. Tout comme moi, Moonwalker se laisse emporter par la litanie tautologique. _"Tu n'comprends pas comme ça, j'essaie comme ci et au besoin j'ai aussi ça, etc. !"_ SI cet ancien du régiment du train aime dresser des passerelles démesurées, il sait aussi adapter le transport de son idée auprès du voyageur. Et dans son dernier post, bien que le point important soit dissimulé derrière une forêt de pylônes, il était assez repérable.

D'emblée, j'aurais préféré qu'il établisse un pont entre cette querelle de blouses blanches et Astérix et Jules César, David et Goliath, une fable de la Fontaine, une tragédie grecque, un texte de La Bruyère ou tout autre référence rationnelle plutôt que son élan sulfureux. Seulement, et je le comprends, cela l'obligeait peut-être à rouvrir un bouquin là, où il lui suffisait de foncer au moyen d'une marotte synthétisant, à son sens, tout ce qu'il souhaitait nous dire.

Du coup, j'ai fais dans le rapide mais il n'y avait rien de violent dans mon exclamation. ^^

Reste qu'il n'a pas tord. La pandémie fait ressortir le meilleur comme le pire dans la nature humaine. Et tout ça en diffusion 24/7…


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais… Je faisais dans l'envolée politico-lyrique et ton interpellation, de notre fixette de service, a un peu chamboulé le truc. Tout comme moi, Moonwalker se laisse emporter par la litanie tautologique. _"Tu n'comprends pas comme ça, j'essaie comme ci et au besoin j'ai aussi ça, etc. !"_ SI cet ancien du régiment du train aime dresser des passerelles démesurées, il sait aussi adapter le transport de son idée auprès du voyageur. Et dans son dernier post, bien que le point important soit dissimulé derrière une forêt de pylônes, il était assez repérable.
> 
> D'emblée, j'aurais préféré qu'il établisse un pont entre cette querelle de blouses blanches et Astérix et Jules César, David et Goliath, une fable de la Fontaine, une tragédie grecque, un texte de La Bruyère ou tout autre référence rationnelle plutôt que son élan sulfureux. Seulement, et je le comprends, cela l'obligeait peut-être à rouvrir un bouquin là, où il lui suffisait de foncer au moyen d'une marotte synthétisant, à son sens, tout ce qu'il souhaitait nous dire.
> 
> ...




Entièrement d'accord, s'agissant du fait que le Covid-19 révèle le pire et le meilleur de la nature humaine.

Et je n'avais pour ma part rien relevé de violent dans cet échange. 
J'ai partagé certaines idées avec l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous, pas d'autres. 
Mais même avec Moonwalker, ça s'est bien passé. 
Il parvient à rebondir à l'envie sur des thèmes où des comparaisons qui planteraient le dialogue avec beaucoup de gens... Tout en demeurant malgré tout dans l'échange... Et même dans le cadre d'une certaine courtoisie.
J'ai un peu craint le pire, si quelqu'un était passé par là et s'était emporté, le stress et la passion aidant... Ce que j'aurais d'ailleurs pu comprendre. Mais non.

Moonwalker semble être aussi à l'aise avec de la nitroglycérine qu'avec du gel hydro-alcoolique ! 

Quant au point qui m'a fait remettre une pièce dans le bazar, dans le dernier post de l'Égyptien lunaire, c'était le mot "banal".
Qu'il l'ait plus ou moins librement emprunté à Hannah Arendt ou pas...

Mais bon, peu importe.


Intéressant de voir comment chacun réagit face à l'actualité de cette pandémie...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Et comme beaucoup d'entre nous, il revient aussi sur ses promesses !
Il a de la chance que je ne me soit pas rappelé plus tôt de son message du 6 avril, en réponse à Anthony, promettant que l'on ne l'y reprendrait plus ! Deux semaines et quelques de procrastination plus tard, il remettait ça sur le tapis… Tiens, je vais remonter de quelques pages pour voir s'il a aussi le vice de la nicotine !

Edith : no sé…


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et comme beaucoup d'entre nous, il revient aussi sur ses promesses !
> Il a de la chance que je ne me soit pas rappelé plus tôt de son message du 6 avril, en réponse à Anthony, promettant que l'on ne l'y reprendrait plus ! Deux semaines et quelques de procrastination plus tard, il remettait ça sur le tapis… Tiens, je vais remonter de quelques pages pour voir s'il a aussi le vice de la nicotine !
> 
> Edith : no sé…



L'Égyptien en tenue traditionnelle antique et moonboots qui sait danser comme Michael Jackson n'est pas maladroit dans son genre...


----------



## patxito (23 Avril 2020)

Sophocle peut-il nous aider à comprendre ce qui nous arrive aujourd’hui ?
					

Une opinion de Marc Segers, psychiatre, psychanalyste, enseignant dans le cadre du certificat en cliniques psychothérapeutiques, orientation psychanalytique (ULB). À l’heure du coronavirus, on ne peut qu’être saisi de l’actualité d’"Antigone", la célèbre tragédie grecque de Sophocle. Le...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Sophocle peut-il nous aider à comprendre ce qui nous arrive aujourd’hui ?
> 
> 
> Une opinion de Marc Segers, psychiatre, psychanalyste, enseignant dans le cadre du certificat en cliniques psychothérapeutiques, orientation psychanalytique (ULB). À l’heure du coronavirus, on ne peut qu’être saisi de l’actualité d’"Antigone", la célèbre tragédie grecque de Sophocle. Le...
> ...


Tu n'pouvais nous poster ça hier ?! Le dramaturge grec, toussa…


----------



## patxito (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu n'pouvais nous poster ça hier ?! Le dramaturge grec, toussa…



Sinon, il y a cela aussi pour tranquilliser tout le monde :  








						TRIBUNE. « Donnons du cannabis médical à nos aînés qui en ont besoin pour passer la période de confinement »
					

Nos seniors en Ehpad, à l’hôpital ou chez eux devraient pouvoir recevoir temporairement cette substance dont les vertus sont prouvées, plaident des associatifs et médecins.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Sinon, il y a cela aussi pour tranquilliser tout le monde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais… enfin, on va éviter de s'étaler sur le sujet des CBD autorisés mais non-disponibles dans les officines. La fin du comptoir, toussa…


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2020)

Une solution en vue??

L'' ablation?????









						Coronavirus : les hommes, plus sensibles au virus à cause de leurs testicules ?
					

De nombreux patients atteints d’une forme grave du virus sont des hommes. Une récente étude s’est penchée sur la question et a peut-être trouvé une explication.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Être prêt à toutes les éventualités
Un nouveau confinement en cas de deuxième vague de coronavirus


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Être prêt à toutes les éventualités
> Un nouveau confinement en cas de deuxième vague de coronavirus



Et des masques ? Non. Toujours pas ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et des masques ? Non. Toujours pas ?


Voir l'audition de Salomon.
Je vous la fait courte.
_"Ce masque grand public peut avoir un intérêt dans des situations inévitables de promiscuité"._
En l'écoutant j'ai pressenti que le type n'était pas sûr sûr que le masque avait réellement un intérêt.
Ça avait un son de "peut-être".
Notons qu'il parlait de l'utilisation d'un masque par les malades et non par le reste de la population.
Dans l'hypothèse où certains malades pourraient être asymptomatiques et où l'on ne dépisterait que les malades ayant l'air malades, j'ai peine à comprendre comment on peut déterminer qui doit porter un masque ou pas.

Mon passage préféré :
_"Il n'y a jamais eu de recommandation nationale sur le port généralisé du masque pour le grand public, je n'ai retrouvé aucune trace en France de ce type de recommandation_, a-t-il ajouté. Il n'y a par ailleurs _"pas d'expérience de port du masque grand public en France."_
Si les premiers qui ont recommandé le port de la ceinture de sécurité au volant avaient exploré le passé pour voir si ces recommandations avaient déjà été faite, porterions-nous la ceinture ?

Ah j'te jure, ils me font perdre toute objectivité.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah j'te jure, ils me font perdre toute objectivité.



Le "scandale" autour des masques s'étend à d'autres produits essentiels aux besoins hospitaliers. Je vous renvoie à vos agrégateurs de news pour chercher ce qui se trame chez Luxfer, dernière entreprise française basée dans le Puy-de-Dôme à produire des contenants pour oxygène médical… Une filiale du géant américain du secteur qui ne fait que 10% de profits annuel – et tout le monde sait que 10 points de bénef, ça ne fait pas bézef ! (smiley_yeux_au_ciel)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2020)

Chez nous, on attend demain avec impatience pour connaître les modalités d'un début (léger) de déconfinement !
L'espoir fait vivre, dit on !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et des masques ? Non. Toujours pas ?


_on t'en pose des questions_ ?
_Et comme je te sens un peu stressé, un moment de calme sans masque_

GetFileAttachment​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Le gouvernement sait il ce qu'il fait ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gouvernement sait il ce qu'il fait ?


Pas de lien.
Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu savoir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gouvernement sait il ce qu'il fait ?











						Déconfinement : ça sent la panique
					

Le pouvoir navigue à vue, ne sait plus trop ce qu'il doit faire : entre deux maux, le virus et le krach, lequel choisir...




					www.bvoltaire.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez nous, on attend demain avec impatience pour connaître les modalités d'un début (léger) de déconfinement !
> L'espoir fait vivre, dit on !





Encore et toujours le confinement et le vide inquiétant des villes fantômes... 

Mais cette fois-ci, c'est la version des Rolling Stones...


----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2020)

«Une application de tracing social? Il est urgent de réfléchir avant d’agir»
					

Le site du journal Le Soir Plus, premier site d'information en Belgique francophone. Actu en continu, archives gratuites, galeries photos, podcast, vidéos, blogs de la rédaction, résultats sportifs, forums...




					plus.lesoir.be
				












						La délation qui trahit l’autre, lâchement, est méprisable
					

Une opinion de Sophie Jassogne, collaboratrice scientifique à l'institut de recherche santé et société de l'UCLouvain. La délation dans le but de nuire sommeille au fond de nous et risque d’éclater dans les moments d’émotion et de peur collectives. Restons vigilants.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez nous, on attend demain avec impatience pour connaître les modalités d'un début (léger) de déconfinement !
> L'espoir fait vivre, dit on !


J'espère pour vous de bonnes nouvelles


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

L'Allemagne s'inquiète de son déconfinement  .
C'est pas bon signe 

L’Allemagne se prépare déjà à la deuxième vague de coronavirus : les hôpitaux se tiennent prêts pour une nouvelle hausse des infections que pourrait provoquer le déconfinement. Le pays affiche aujourd’hui un taux de létalité de plus de 3%, en hausse mais toujours en deçà de la plupart des autres pays, et son système de santé n’a jamais été surchargé.

Source:www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Et pendant ce temps-là, Donald Trump "réfléchit" à haute voix lors de sa conférence de presse quotidienne…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253488193241899009


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là, Donald Trump "réfléchit" à haute voix lors de sa conférence de presse quotidienne…


Une preuve de plus de son inculture...
Il doit avoir détruit tous ses virus, lui qui passe son temps dans la boîte à UV.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Le gouvernement va il aussi limiter la consommation de cigarettes ? 









						Nicotine et coronavirus. Le gouvernement limite la vente des produits de sevrage au tabac
					

L’éventuelle action protectrice de la nicotine pour lutter contre le coronavirus a poussé de nombreuses personnes à se fournir en patchs, gommes et autres produits pour arrêter le tabac et qui contiennent de la nicotine. Le gouvernement a mis en place des limitations dans la vente ce vendredi en...




					www.ouest-france.fr


----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là, Donald Trump "réfléchit" à haute voix lors de sa conférence de presse quotidienne…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253488193241899009



Ce type est dingue : en synthèse il veut nous embaumer et nous faire rôtir au soleil... Je ne sais pas si le covid y survivra, mais cela fera de nous de beaux cadavres...


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gouvernement va il aussi limiter la consommation de cigarettes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mode candide :
Une limitation peut-être pour éviter une ruée débile sur ce genre de produit.
Mode complotiste :
Limiter le tabac ?
Non, c'est un produit addictif fortement taxé.
Pognon, pognon !!!
Mode panique :
S'ils tentent de limiter MA consommation de tabac, je quitte le pays.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2020)

Sans doute une commande d'un président suite à un entretien avec un docteur...








						INFO FRANCEINFO. Coronavirus : l'armée confirme avoir acquis de la chloroquine, "un achat de précaution"
					

Le ministère explique à franceinfo avoir réalisé cet achat au cas où "la chloroquine se révélait validée par les autorités de santé comme étant utile pour lutter contre le Covid-19".




					mobile.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Ce type est dingue


Non.

Ce type démontre une chose. Il est inutile d'élire quelqu'un à la plus haute fonction. Tirer au sort un quidam dans la population ne donnerait pas pire résultat !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Covid-19 : tour du monde des pistes de traitements potentiels
					

Alors que de nombreux pays à travers la planète préparent et travaillent activement sur la phase du déconfinement, le Dr Stéphane Gayet revient sur les pistes de traitements contre le Covid-19 et notamment sur les vaccins ou sur la solution du professeur Didier Raoult à base d'hydroxychloroquine.




					www.atlantico.fr


----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Ce type démontre une chose. Il est inutile d'élire quelqu'un à la plus haute fonction. Tirer au sort un quidam dans la population ne donnerait pas pire résultat !



Euh, si, ça pourrait être un électeur de Trump...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Euh, si, ça pourrait être un électeur de Trump...


/me enfile maintenant sa cape de supertautos !

Tu veux rester chez les ricains, très bien. Un électeur américain qu'est-ce que c'est ? C'est un gars bombardé de messages publicitaires considérés comme des éléments de campagne. Et la publicité, qu'est-ce que c'est ? C'est un message valorisant le produit présenté.

Au lieu d'un candidat pouvant dépenser un milliard de dollars en publicité pour se faire élire, ne serait-il pas plus opportun de tirer au sort un  gars inscrit sur une liste électorale ; si celui-ci s'avère au final tout autant, voire moins, nunuche que le gars élu à grands renforts de slogans publicitaires bien souvent trompeurs ?

Je croyais que causer de cela avec un gars vivant dans le pays sans gouvernement des mois durant, donc de femmes et d'hommes politiques pour le diriger, lui permettrait de comprendre assez facilement ma remarque. Mais non, tu penses qu'il se trouve des personnes encore plus bêtes que cet idiot de Donald Trump ! Tu te trompes, il est l'archétype du politicard à deux sous…

Maupassant avait dit un truc sur nos chers politiciens. Il énonçait en substance le fait suivant.

« Les politiciens sont des girouettes qui poussent sur le terreau fertile du suffrage universel. »

D'où ma remarque sur le tirage au sort, un quidam ne ferait pas pire qu'un type versatile au possible. Quand Donald veut se défendre d'une vérité assénée, il cause de "fakenews". Et quand Donald veut se défendre d'un mensonge proféré, il cause de "vérité alternative". La sémantique propulsée par ces conseillers est tellement tirée par les cheveux, qu'elle lui donne cette coiffure improbable, hé hé.

La vérité alternative n'est rien d'autre qu'une contre-vérité, elle même synonyme de mensonge…

T'as compris maint'nant ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez nous, on attend demain avec impatience pour connaître les modalités d'un début (léger) de déconfinement !
> L'espoir fait vivre, dit on !



Et voilà !

Déconfinement progressif en Belgique

La conférence de presse a débuté à 22 H ... J'ai arrêté de la suivre après 10 minutes ayant la désagréable impression d'être un gros vieux débile à qui on apprend à se moucher 

Faut dire aussi que c'est un peu compliqué chez nous, les conférences de presse devant être prestées tant en français qu'en flamand sur base de slides complètement illisibles et mal fichues ... Les allemands des cantons de l'Est, eux, peuvent aller se faire foutre ... mais bon z'avaient qu'à pas être allemands après tout !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai arrêté de la suivre après 10 minutes ayant la désagréable impression d'être un gros vieux débile à qui on apprend à se moucher


Donc pour arrêter de vous moucher dans des mouchoirs jetables, le 4 au matin, vous filez tous à la mercerie faire une razzia sur les stocks de tissus. Dans l'après-midi, vous ressortez la SInger pour confectionner masques et mouchoirs en tissus afin d'être équipés et fins prêts pour le 11 au matin ! Vu que les merceries seront dévalisées le 4 au soir…


----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc pour arrêter de vous moucher dans des mouchoirs jetables, le 4 au matin, vous filez tous à la mercerie faire une razzia sur les stocks de tissus. Dans l'après-midi, vous ressortez la SInger pour confectionner masques et mouchoirs en tissus afin d'être équipés et fins prêts pour le 11 au matin ! Vu que les merceries seront dévalisées le 4 au soir…


Bon résumé. La Belgique est la patrie du surréalisme...









						Coronavirus et surveillance : prenons garde au verrouillage politique
					

Une opinion de Rik Daems, président de l'Assemblée parlementaire du Conseil de l'Europe. Il existe des lignes rouges qu’aucune démocratie ne devrait franchir, même en temps de crise. Les mesures d’urgence contre le Covid-19, adoptées à marche forcée par des gouvernements dans toute l’Europe,




					www.lalibre.be
				












						Coronavirus : la Belgique renonce à une application de traçage des malades
					

Le ministre de l'Agenda numérique belge, Philippe de Backer, a annoncé qu'il n'y aura finalement pas, pour le moment, d'app de tracing pour automatiser l'identification des éventuelles contaminations de personnes par Covid-19. En France, le gouvernement va porter au vote le projet d'une...




					www.numerama.com
				












						Rouler la nuit sans but et sans reproche
					

Pendant cinq jours, la chronique extra-muros raconte la nuit en période de confinement, dans plusieurs territoires.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà !
> 
> Déconfinement progressif en Belgique
> 
> ...


Ah oui , c'est un déconfinement vraiment léger  
Bon courage theBig


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sans doute une commande d'un président suite à un entretien avec un docteur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention au coeur 








						Santé. Chloroquine : les alertes aux troubles cardiaques se multiplient
					

Selon Mediapart, 83 cas de troubles cardiaques et trois décès ont été comptabilisés par 31 centres régionaux de pharmacovigilance dans le cadre de traitements à base de chloroquine pour lutter contre le Covid-19.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

Fallait s'en douter, les assurances, (enfin celle-là), prennent les primes, mais pour payer les sinistres...


----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2020)

Le déconfinement vous fera regretter ces attestations de déplacement dérogatoire
					

La plus noble invention du confinement français restera sans conteste l’attestation de déplacement dérogatoire. Pure invention de la technocratie en déroute, « ce machin », comme aurait dit le général De Gaulle aura tout de même permis de dresser plus d’un million d’amendes. À date. Fort...




					www.actualitte.com


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

Un plateforme payante pour contester les verbalisations 









						Coronavirus. Confinement : une plateforme pour contester les verbalisations abusives
					

Deux avocats du barreau de Paris ont mis en place une plateforme en ligne afin de contester les verbalisations abusives dont les Français auraient été victimes durant le confinement.




					www.republicain-lorrain.fr


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2020)

Dommage collatéral

Tout n'est pas mauvais dans le SRAS. Et comme les coiffeurs sont confinés le dommage n'est pas bien grave


----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2020)

Confinement : peut-on séduire sans changer de slip ?
					

CHRONIQUE. Soigner son apparence ? Mais pour quoi faire, au juste ? L’idée est de se sentir bien dans son corps, pas de concourir pour un prix de beauté, explique la chroniqueuse de « La Matinale » Maïa Mazaurette.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

L'Italies a la recherche d'idées pour adapter les plages


----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

La contamination du virus par les yeux 




__





						Covid-19 : quid de la contamination par voie oculaire ?
					

C’est l’histoire d’une Canadienne de 29 ans qui consulte aux urgences ophtalmologiques car elle souffre depuis la veille d’une conjonctivite de l’œil droit avec écoulement clair et photophobie (grande sensibilité à la lumière). Ce cas est rapporté dans un article publié le 2 avril dernier dans...



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (26 Avril 2020)

Je ne veux pas jouer les oiseaux de mauvais augures mais je crains que nous ne soyons qu’au début de nos malheurs avec le Coronavirus.
Le nombre de décès est en baisse et c’est une excellente nouvelle mais ce résultat est dû à un confinement drastique et massif.

Maintenant qu’une date de déconfinement (partiel) a été prononcé, il est malheureusement évident que ce chiffre va ré-augmenter. Il n’est pas nécessaire d’être médecin ou politique pour le prévoir, c’est une question de logique...

L’Etat ne peut pas laisser les gens confinés pour des raisons économiques évidentes.
Je pense que si cette contrainte n’existait pas, nous n‘aurions pas été près de sortir.

La question à se poser est  « qu’est-ce que aura changé le 11 mai par rapport au 17 mars ?
A mon sens, pas grand chose en dehors d’une prise de température dans les entreprises et quelques barrières de protection (masques et gel) qui semblent bien légers face à l’agressivité et la propagation de ce virus.


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2020)

Petit rappel : le confinement n'a pas pour but de stopper la maladie mais de ralentir son expansion (aplatir la courbe) afin de ne pas engorger les hôpitaux au-delà de ce qu'ils peuvent traiter. 
Le déconfinement va inévitablement avoir des conséquences, le tout est de faire la balance entre les risques sociaux et économiques qu'il y a à le prolonger, et les risques sanitaires à le stopper. Et quand on voit le monde dehors le WE après un mois, le choix entre le risque social et le risque sanitaire ne doit pas être facile à calculer.


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> une vidéo sans explication



Franchement, poster une vidéo de 48 minutes sans expliquer pourquoi elle peut être intéressante, je trouve ça moyen  ! Il est facile de poster des dizaines de messages avec des vidéos, de quoi faire perdre une journée entière aux lecteurs. La moindre des politesses serait au moins de leur dire pourquoi il serait intéressant de regarder cette vidéo ou au moins de donner le passage qui vaille le coup. Perso, je ne me suis pas assis trois quarts d'heure devant mon écran pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

Cet article explique bien la contamination par proximité





__





						Covid-19 : contamination en chaîne dans un restaurant chinois climatisé
					

C’est l’histoire d’une famille chinoise qui déjeune le 24 janvier dernier dans un restaurant de Canton (Guangzhou). Les convives sont une femme de 63 ans, sa sœur (60 ans) et sa nièce (34 ans), auxquels se sont joint deux autres personnes : une femme (62 ans) et son mari (63 ans). Cette famille...



					www.lemonde.fr
				




Cela na va pas être facile pour les restaurateurs


----------



## loustic (27 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> ...
> Cela na va pas être facile pour les restaurateurs


Certains envisagent de cuisiner des masques comestibles


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : l'ONU craint une "catastrophe des droits de l'Homme"
					






					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2020)

Giorgio Agamben : « Qu’est donc une société qui ne reconnaît pas d’autre valeur que la survie ? »
					

TRIBUNE. Pour le philosophe italien, au nom de l’impératif sanitaire, nous sacrifions nos libertés, mais aussi nos conditions de vie normales, nos amitiés et jusqu’au respect de nos morts.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

Article très intéressant
Les sources scientifiques sont explicitement référencées





__





						Réalités Biomédicales
					

Rien que de la médecine et de la biologie, mais sous un autre angle



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...car 2381 cas confirmés ce jour, c'est à se demander si tout le monde suit le confinement ?


Eh bah je peux te confirmer qu'il y a effectivement du relâchement dans mon quartier et pas que les samedis ou dimanches ! Le compte à rebours lancé par nos médias n'est vraiment pas une bonne chose !


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2020)

C'est sur, le onze ça va être un gros bordel. Je reste à la maison.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur, le onze ça va être un gros bordel. Je reste à la maison.


Oui 60 millions de français dans la rue et moi et moi et moi… Je reste chez moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur, le onze ça va être un gros bordel. Je reste à la maison.





aCLR a dit:


> Oui 60 millions de français dans la rue et moi et moi et moi… Je reste chez moi !




Pareil.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2020)

Le onze c'est un lundi, c'est pas mon jour de sortie.
J'ai vraiment pas de bol.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

J’ai pas école le 11 ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le onze c'est un lundi


Le 11/05, d'après mon calendrier des festivités, c'est la journée mondiale des espèces menacées…

Qu'elle tombe un lundi c'est une chance !

On commencera la semaine avec deux bonnes nouvelles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

Le 11, je suis en congé


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

On y va…
On y va pas…
On y va ?
On y va plus !
Oh et puis zut !
On y va !

Décidément la girouette de Thanksgiving ne sait plus comment revenir en salle de conférence de presse sans fuir… Sur twitter, Donald fustige ces médias hostiles qui ne font qu"à lui briser ses rêves de super croix : « javel dire à tout le monde que vous êtes méchants avec moi alors que l'ennemi est invisible ! »


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254767509460234243
« Il n’y a jamais eu, dans l’histoire de notre pays, de médias aussi méchants et hostiles que ceux que nous avons aujourd’hui, même au milieu d’un état d’urgence nationale pour faire face à l’ennemi invisible ! »






Source


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le 11, je suis en congé


Il y a quoi le 11 Mai ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

Il fallait poser 10 jours de congés en avril/mai, j'ai juste posé à partir du 11 mai.
Donc je vais échapper à la reprise du travail hors confinement et me moquer des autres, c'est tout


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il fallait poser 10 jours de congés en avril/mai, j'ai juste posé à partir du 11 mai.
> Donc je vais échapper à la reprise du travail hors confinement et me moquer des autres, c'est tout


Oui , c'était possible ne France mais pas en Suisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

Cela dépend des entreprises aussi   
D'autre te demande de ... bosser plus : exemple


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Cela dépend des entreprises aussi
> D'autre te demande de ... bosser plus : exemple


Qu'elle honte


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh bah je peux te confirmer qu'il y a effectivement du relâchement dans mon quartier et pas que les samedis ou dimanches ! Le compte à rebours lancé par nos médias n'est vraiment pas une bonne chose !


Hélas , Il n'y a pas qu'a Rouen que c'est ainsi   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254125416421437440




__





						Coronavirus : Quand des Parisiens décident de "s’auto-déconfiner" et font scandale
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cet article explique bien la contamination par proximité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La climatisation favorisera-t-elle la transmission du Covid-19 ?









						La climatisation accélère-t-elle la circulation du coronavirus ?
					

Des chercheurs préconisent, par précaution, d’éviter les ventilations les plus asséchantes et d’humidifier l’air. Mais il faudra alors mieux nettoyer les surfaces potentiellement infectées.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2020)

Quand les journaux n'ont rien à dire, ils le disent : 
Coronavirus : un pic très net de mortalité en France depuis le 1er mars par rapport aux vingt dernières années

Ah bon ? Mais pourkoidon ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2020)

Politicien, c'est un métier, il faut savoir jouer avec les chiffres : 26 millions de masques prévus pour fin avril

Sauf que, je cite le chapeau de l'article : _Mais il n’est pas sûr que cela soit suffisant._

Qu'à cela ne tienne


> la secrétaire d'État Agnès Pannier-Runacher, en charge de ce dossier, a tenté de rassurer au cours d'une conférence de presse.
> La diversité des masques qui seront mis sur le marché complique le calcul. *Le gouvernement préfère ainsi compter en termes d'équivalents d'utilisation unique*. Un masque chirurgical ne peut être utilisé qu'une fois, tandis qu'un masque en tissu peut être lavé et réutilisé à de nombreuses reprises. *En comptant ainsi, la France pourra produire l'équivalent de «150 millions d'utilisations cette semaine»*, et 271 millions la semaine prochaine.



Alors oui, elle n'a pas tort, encore faudrait-il que tout le monde lave son masque autant de fois qu'il est possible avant d'en acheter un autre et que tous les masques mis sur le marché soient lavables. Faudrait quand même arrêter de nous prendre pour des truffes


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

StopCovid : Les pour et les contre de cette application 









						StopCovid : qui est pour l’application de traçage, qui est contre et pourquoi
					

Le projet français d’application de suivi de contacts, pour lutter contre la pandémie de Covid-19 et faciliter le déconfinement, suscite de nombreux soutiens et critiques.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Politicien, c'est un métier, il faut savoir jouer avec les chiffres : 26 millions de masques prévus pour fin avril
> 
> Sauf que, je cite le chapeau de l'article : _Mais il n’est pas sûr que cela soit suffisant._
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas oublier le "Logo" sur le masque 









						Coronavirus : découvrez le logo qui sera imprimé sur les masques réutilisables
					

Coronavirus : découvrez le logo qui sera imprimé sur les masques réutilisables




					www.laprovence.com


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2020)

StopCovid : l'astucieuse alternative que s'interdit la France pour l'instant
					

Alors que l'application de tracing suscite des débats passionnés, Tariq Krim avance l'idée d'une structure citoyenne pour gérer les données recueillies.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2020)

Un site super précis qui peut vous dire si vous pouvez sortir en toute sécurité basé sur votre adresse IP


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Aurons nous un vaccin avant la fin de l'année ? 









						Avoir un vaccin en octobre n'est pas un délai "déraisonnable", selon l'OMS
					

Pour venir à bout de la pandémie de coronavirus qui paralyse le monde, il faut un vaccin. Un laboratoire de recherche de l'Université de Berne a annoncé pouvoir en produire un pour le mois d'octobre. Un délai plausible, selon une experte de l'OMS.




					www.rts.ch


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Nous en savons un peu plus sur ce qui devrait nous attendre à partir du 11 Mai .









						Coronavirus. Le déconfinement du 11 mai, mode d’emploi
					

C’est devant un groupe restreint à 75 députés que le Premier ministre Édouard Philippe a présenté « la stratégie nationale du plan de déconfinement » à l’Assemblée nationale ce mardi 28 avril après midi. En complément des grands axes nationaux, il sera appliqué par département et mis en place...




					www.millavois.com


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2020)

Mouai...









						Coronavirus : de nouvelles suspicions d'une forme grave chez les enfants
					

EXCLUSIF. Les pédiatres français s'inquiètent de l'apparition d'une forme d'hyperinflammation chez les petits. Une alerte va être lancée sur le territoire.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Une ouverture des frontières en Suisse ?

*La Suisse et ses voisins réfléchissent à un plan de réouverture des frontières*

Quand et comment rouvrir les frontières? Alors que les pays européens entament le processus de déconfinement, la Suisses et ses voisins réfléchissent déjà à un plan de réouverture des frontières.
Les petits commerçants, qui ont dû fermer leurs magasins à cause du Covid-19, ne devraient pas payer leur loyer durant la période de confinement. L'Association immobilier Suisse (AIS) y est favorable. La balle est désormais dans le camp du Parlement.
La Suisse a enregistré mardi tout juste 100 nouveaux cas de coronavirus en un jour, contre 103 lundi et 167 dimanche, a indiqué l'OFSP dans son bilan quotidien. Du côté des cantons, un total de 1683 décès était signalé mardi à 15h. Vaud (355 morts), le Tessin (316), Genève (239), le Valais (132) et Zurich (119) en ont enregistré plus de 100.
Selon le plan du Conseil fédéral, les mesures exceptionnelles entrées en vigueur en mars vont être assouplies en trois étapes et en même temps dans toute la Suisse. La première a eu lieu ce lundi (réouverture des coiffeurs et autres services de soin à la personne, jardineries, magasins de bricolage), la deuxième est prévue le 11 mai (écoles obligatoires, autres commerces, installations sportives) et la troisième le 8 juin (écoles post obligatoires et supérieures, lieux de divertissement comme les musées et les bibliothèques).

Source : rts.ch


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous en savons un peu plus sur ce qui devrait nous attendre à partir du 11 Mai .


Ben non, ce n'est qu'une ébauche, un fil conducteur, une trame, il y aura un peaufinage, ce sera plus précis le 7 mai en fonction du respect du confinement des français. Eh non, le 11 mai, ce ne sera pas la fête à la saucisse, ni les barbecues, ni même se jeter la malbouffe de MacDo _(ben non, tout ce qui est restauration restera fermé)_. Et merdum, j'en ai marre de manger des sandwichs !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2020)

Le monde d'après...









						«Nous entrons dans une nouvelle guerre froide qui pourrait marquer notre sortie de l’histoire»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - La pandémie révèle des évolutions profondes du système international que les Occidentaux ont souvent été tentés d’ignorer, analyse le haut fonctionnaire Pierre-Henri d’Argenson. Seules une politique de puissance et une vision réaliste des enjeux mondiaux permettront...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, ce n'est qu'une ébauche, un fil conducteur, une trame, il y aura un peaufinage, ce sera plus précis le 7 mai en fonction du respect du confinement des français. Eh non, le 11 mai, ce ne sera pas la fête à la saucisse, ni les barbecues, ni se jeter même la malbouffe de MacDo _(ben non, tout ce qui est restauration restera fermé)_. Et merdum, j'en ai marre de manger des sandwichs !


@*Locke*
Oui une ébauche de ce qui devrait nous attendre 
Je j'espère aussi que ce ne sera pas la débandade .
Avant et Après 
Ce qui me surprend et me fais peur c'est ouverture de grands commerces


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend et me fais peur c'est ouverture de grands commerces


Ça n'est pas déjà le cas ?
Chez moi, tous les grands commerces sont ouverts (ou bien alors, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un grand commerce).


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2020)

Une maladie peut-être liée au coronavirus touche des enfants au Royaume-Uni et en France
					

Après le Royaume-Uni, c'est au tour de l'hôpital Necker à Paris de donner l'alerte après que de jeunes enfants ont été hospitalisés avec des syndromes inflammatoires graves.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




"À l'école et sans masques" a dit le premier ministre.
"Chiche !" répondit le virus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça n'est pas déjà le cas ?
> Chez moi, tous les grands commerces sont ouverts (ou bien alors, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un grand commerce).


Les grands commerces ? Les supermarchés sont déjà ouverts, c'est peut-être le centre commercial lié (et donc les petit commerce à l'intérieur) ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça n'est pas déjà le cas ?
> Chez moi, tous les grands commerces sont ouverts (ou bien alors, je ne sais pas ce qu'est un grand commerce).


Dans le Jura , ça n'existe pas les grands commerces , je dois faire plus de deux heures de routes pour en trouver .
Nous c'est plus la taille d'un mini market .
Nous n'avons pas la mème population


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura , ça n'existe pas les grands commerces


D'ailleurs, le jura est un fake : ça n'existe pas le jura… 

OK jura, je -> [] très vite et très loin…


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il est facile
> 
> D'ailleurs, le jura est un fake : ça n'existe pas le jura…
> 
> OK jura, je -> [] très vite et très loin…



Alors j'ai souvent dû faire de beaux rêves, parce que j'ai beaucoup d'excellents souvenirs dans le Jura.  

Et plus sérieusement, je pense -et j'espère- que les zones rurales vont rester relativement épargnées par le Covid-19, et qu'elles pourront se déconfiner plus rapidement et dans de meilleures conditions que des zones urbaines, avec une plus forte concentration de population et beaucoup de transports en commun. 

Enfin espérons... 
Parce que dans les zones rurales, les structures médicales et surtout hospitalières ne sont pas du tout les mêmes que dans les grandes villes et leur périphérie.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors j'ai souvent dû faire de beaux rêves, parce que j'ai beaucoup d'excellents souvenirs dans le Jura.
> 
> Et plus sérieusement, je pense -et j'espère- que les zones rurales vont rester relativement épargnées par le Covid-19, et qu'elles pourront se déconfiner plus rapidement et dans de meilleures conditions que des zones urbaines, avec une plus forte concentration de population et beaucoup de transports en commun.
> 
> ...


Ah oui ce fameux petit hôtel près de Champagnole


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Espagne : un déconfinement progressif









						Covid-19 en Espagne : un déconfinement progressif jusqu'à fin juin, annonce Pedro Sanchez
					

Le président du gouvernement espagnol, Pedro Sanchez, a présenté mardi un plan en quatrevolets de levée des mesures de confinement en vigueur dans le pays pour freiner l'épidémie de coronavirus. Obje…




					www.france24.com


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors j'ai souvent dû faire de beaux rêves, parce que j'ai beaucoup d'excellents souvenirs dans le Jura.


Pour le boulot j'ai passé, voici quelques années, le mois de juillet dans le Jura.
Alors qu'un jour je me plaignais mollement du mauvais temps, le patron de l'hôtel dans lequel je vivais m'a sorti :
"Pour avoir beau temps, il faut venir en été", en ajoutant, après que je lui ai dit que quand même on était en juillet, "chez nous l'été c'est le 15 aout, et encore, pas tous les ans". Évidemment c'était de l'humour. Il y a eu quelques belles journées.
Même si un jour nous sommes passé par tous les extrêmes en 3 heures de temps : froid de gueux, orage, pluie et tempête de grèle, soleil de plomb et chaleur infernale.
Pour conclure, le Jura c'est très beau et la majorité des gens sont forts sympathiques.
Ça n'est que mon avis mais je le partage.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2020)

Mouai. Passé 15 jours à camper dans le Jura, pas loin de la frontière avec la Suisse. Pas eu mauvais temps. Je me rappelle que c'était loin, la civilisation. Surtout que la ligne droite, ils connaissaient pas beaucoup. On passait notre temps à monter et à descendre le long de routes qui serpentaient. Mais j'aimais bien, tout était vert.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nous voila bien ! 









						Santé. La nouvelle maladie qui touche les enfants "inquiète" Véran
					

Le ministre de la Santé, Olivier Véran, a assuré mercredi sur franceinfo prendre "très au sérieux" l'apparition en France de cas d'enfants touchés par une maladie inflammatoire grave.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pour le boulot j'ai passé, voici quelques années, le mois de juillet dans le Jura.
> Alors qu'un jour je me plaignais mollement du mauvais temps, le patron de l'hôtel dans lequel je vivais m'a sorti :
> "Pour avoir beau temps, il faut venir en été", en ajoutant, après que je lui ai dit que quand même on était en juillet, "chez nous l'été c'est le 15 aout, et encore, pas tous les ans". Évidemment c'était de l'humour. Il y a eu quelques belles journées.
> Même si un jour nous sommes passé par tous les extrêmes en 3 heures de temps : froid de gueux, orage, pluie et tempête de grèle, soleil de plomb et chaleur infernale.
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai. Passé 15 jours à camper dans le Jura, pas loin de la frontière avec la Suisse. Pas eu mauvais temps. Je me rappelle que c'était loin, la civilisation. Surtout que la ligne droite, ils connaissaient pas beaucoup. On passait notre temps à monter et à descendre le long de routes qui serpentaient. Mais j'aimais bien, tout était vert.



Vous étiez ou sans indiscrétion ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous étiez ou sans indiscrétion ?


Je ne sais plus. J'avais douze ans. J'étais scout.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2020)

Aaaah, le Jura...
J'ai 13 ans, en colo à Lamoura. Les monos nous disent : “Eh les jeunes, demain y a le tour de France qui passe le col de la Faucille". Résultat, 10 bornes et 3 heures de marche aller pour voir les cyclistes passer à 40 à l'heure, soit 3 minutes pour l'ensemble. J'avais des chaussures qui me faisaient mal aux pieds  saletés toutes neuves que ma mère m'avait achetées. Des Kickers, m'en souviens encore... Je crois que j'aurais préféré attraper le Covid... 
Plusieurs années plus tard, j'ai 19 ans, je suis sur ma 125 DTMX trafiquée. Pour alléger, j'ai retiré le graissage séparé, donc mélange à la main, et la batterie, donc plus de régulation pour l'éclairage. Je remonte des Alpes vers Lons. Imaginez, en plein mois de décembre ça caille, j'arrive dans le Jura à la tombée de la nuit. Que des virolos. Si je ne veux pas me balancer dans un ravin,  je ne peux pas rouler à plus de 40 à l'heure (comme les cyclistes, tiens). Pour avancer à une allure normale, j'attends lentement qu'une voiture me rattappe, je me laisse doubler et là j'allume à fond derrière pour profiter de son éclairage... Z'ont dû me prendre pour un taré les jurassiques...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

@*Toum'aï*
C'est quand mème des bons souvenirs* *
Je connais bien ce centre de vacances de Lamoura


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous étiez ou sans indiscrétion ?


Autours (et à) Dole, Lons le Saunier et je ne sais plus où (et pis maintenant c'est loin).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Autours (et à) Dole, Lons le Saunier et je ne sais plus où (et pis maintenant c'est loin).


Dole c'est sympa , une belle ville d'eau 
Lons aussi sympa avec sa station thermale 
y a plus qu'à revenir


----------



## Fullcrum (29 Avril 2020)

Vive le *Jura* libre  ( je me radicalise en confinement )


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Vive le *Jura* libre  ( je me radicalise en confinement )


 Coucou la région de Dole


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour avancer à une allure normale, j'attends lentement qu'une voiture me rattappe, je me laisse doubler et là j'allume à fond derrière pour profiter de son éclairage


Tiens ça me rappelle un Paris-Rennes en 4L par temps de brouillard. Les batteries de 6v ça crachait rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Avril 2020)

Des chiffres qui font peur...








						Brèves de presse on Twitter
					

“INFO -L'Opinion révèle une modélisation de l'APHP qui prévoit 85.000 morts en France ds les mois à venir avec le plan gouvernemental de #déconfinement. Pire scénario : 200.000 morts à venir après le 11 mai si les gestes barrières ne sont pas respectés. https://t.co/XTsxfifOdx”




					twitter.com


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Faire peur, c'est tout ce que savent faire les médias en ce moment, ça fait du clic et de l'audience. De toutes façons c'est gagnant-gagnant : ils ont raison, donc 'on vous l'avait dit', ils ont tort donc 'ouf, l'APHP s'est trompé'


----------



## patlek (30 Avril 2020)

Autres chiffres...









						1,6 milliard de travailleurs risquent de perdre leurs moyens de subsistance
					

Les conséquences économiques du confinement lié à la pandémie de coronavirus sont mondiales et il devrait y avoir un « impact énorme en matière de pauvreté »




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Qui a dit "Bonne année 2020'" au premier Janvier??


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Le remdesivir, une lueur d'espoir face au coronavirus ?









						Les États-Unis misent sur le remdesivir contre le Covid-19
					

Washington a présenté, mercredi, une étude encourageante sur le remdesivir, un anti-viral qui accélère le rétablissement des malades.




					www.letelegramme.fr
				




Une étude chinoise était moins concluante:
L’annonce de Washington relativise l’importance de résultats non concluants d’une petite étude sur le remdesivir (237 patients), menée dans dix hôpitaux de Wuhan en Chine et publiée mercredi par la revue médicale The Lancet.


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le remdesivir, une lueur d'espoir face au coronavirus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mué. Quand on lit l'article on relativise le relativisme. En gros ça permet de sortir 3 jours plus tôt si on guérit, mais côté mortalité, ben, faut voir :


> La mortalité du groupe de patients traités par remdesivir était de 8 %, contre 11,6 % dans le groupe témoin ; une différence trop faible pour exclure que ce soit le fruit du hasard.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Une accélération du déconfinement sur la Suisse 









						Restaurants et écoles pourront rouvrir le 11 mai et aide fédérale au secteur aérien
					

- Magasins, restaurants, musées et bibliothèques pourront rouvrir dès le 11 mai. Les entraînements sportifs reprendront et les transports publics circuleront normalement. Le Conseil fédéral a assoupli mercredi d'un cran supplémentaire les mesures contre le coronavirus.- Dès le 11 mai toujours...




					www.rts.ch


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> j'en ai marre de manger des sandwichs !


Un pain de mie au beurre, une béchamel, un jambon aux herbes et hop, un croque-monsieur ! Un œuf au plat par-dessus et hop, un croque-madame !


Romuald a dit:


> Mué. Quand on lit l'article on relativise le relativisme. En gros ça permet de sortir 3 jours plus tôt si on guérit, mais côté mortalité, ben, faut voir :


Est-ce que quelqu'un à lu la liste des effets indésirables liés à l'ingestion de cette molécule ? La chloroquine à côté, c'est peanuts !


----------



## patlek (30 Avril 2020)

Bon, si je trouve le truc qui guérit du coronavirus... JE SUIS MILLIARRRRDDDAAAIIIIRRRRRREEEE!!!!

Bon, faut que je trouve des malades et que je leur donne des trucs a bouffer pour essais...(N'importe quoi qui me tombe sous la main)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Une invention pour protéger les soignants 



			Coronavirus : Deux sociétés roubaisiennes inventent un caisson pour protéger les soignants des risques de contamination


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Un article sympa sur l'usage de la voiture pendant le coronavirus 









						Confinement: la revanche des bagnoles
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Les mesures de distanciation sociale nous font redécouvrir les avantages de la voiture, argumente le journaliste Thomas Morales. Sans les automobiles pourtant si méprisées, il serait en effet difficile de de continuer à se déplacer pour faire ses courses ou aller travailler,...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un article sympa sur l'usage de la voiture pendant le coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour les courses, le vélo, ça le fait aussi. Le vélo-cargo encore mieux.




​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour les courses, le vélo, ça le fait aussi. Le vélo-cargo encore mieux.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 170489
> 
> ​


Ca dépend de ton lieu d'habitation


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ton lieu d'habitation


Ton épicerie est à plus de 25 km de chez toi ? Un vélo electrique a une autonomie moyenne de 50km.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ton épicerie est à plus de 25 km de chez toi ? Un vélo electrique a une autonomie moyenne de 50km.


Avec une assistance électrique c'est possible en effet


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

C'est quoi la couleur de votre département ? 









						Coronavirus. Déconfinement : votre département est-il en rouge, en orange ou en vert ? La carte dévoilée
					

Le ministre de la Santé, Olivier Véran, a dévoilé la carte des départements ce jeudi soir.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2020)

Orange.
Mais nous on a Saint Raoult, alors on sera vert vite fait.  




Et puis, la Bonne Mère veille sur nous, aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2020)

Rouge. 
Et je n'ai pas Saint Raoult...


----------



## patxito (1 Mai 2020)

Alain Damasio, sur le confinement : « Nous sommes encagés comme des animaux de zoo, avec nourriture et fenêtre sur monde virtuel »
					

L’écrivain français de science-fiction, auteur des « Furtifs », a répondu à vos questions sur les enseignements que l’anticipation peut apporter aux sociétés confinées.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2020)

Once upon a virus…







Quand la chine raille la politique des États-Unis d'Amérique du Nord face au Covid-19 !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

Vert clair


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Coronavirus : Le nouveau défi du transport aérien



			Faire du coronavirus un passager indésirable: le nouveau défi du transport aérien


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Rouge pour la Région Bourgogne Franche-Comté


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2020)

Rose avec des étoiles vertes


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rouge pour la Région Bourgogne Franche-Comté


Désolé, mais la carte n'est qu'une ébauche de travail, elle est provisoire, il ne faut surtout pas en tenir compte. Mais comme d'habitude tous les médias se sont jetés sur cette information qui ne reflète pas la réalité et vérité. Quel est le média qui a cité un lien direct vers cette carte ? Vous êtes crédules à ce point ? J'attends patiemment que le Gouvernement officialise cette carte et je mettrais le lien direct dans le message idoine.

Ce qui me désole, ce sont tous ces liens sur le Coronavirus qui n'apportent rien, ils proviennent tous des torchons en papier qui font les choux gras des médias sans jamais apporter une once de réconfort, d'empathie. Ah mais non, c'est bien tout le contraire, ils font peur, le psycho drame est bien plus rentable pour faire de l'audimat, remplir les caisses ! Maintenant on occulte la course aux masques au profit de savoir quel département sera vert ou rouge. Bien, et après ce sera quoi ? Et par défaut cette carte ne devrait pas être disponible avant le jeudi 7 mai !


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Tiens, c'est curieux, BFMTV vient de faire un démenti en mentionnant que cette carte était une photo d'une proposition et aucunement le reflet actuel par région !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

Ah oui, chez moi c'est devenu vert vomi


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais la carte n'est qu'une ébauche de travail, elle est provisoire, il ne faut surtout pas en tenir compte. Mais comme d'habitude tous les médias se sont jetés sur cette information qui ne reflète pas la réalité et vérité. Quel est le média qui a cité un lien direct vers cette carte ? Vous être crédules à ce point ? J'attends patiemment que le Gouvernement officialise cette carte et je mettrais le lien direct dans le message idoine.
> 
> Ce qui me désole, ce sont tous ces liens sur le Coronavirus qui n'apportent rien, ils proviennent tous des torchons en papier qui font les choux gras des médias sans jamais apporter une once de réconfort, d'empathie. Ah mais non, c'est bien tout le contraire, ils font peur, le psycho drame est bien plus rentable pour faire de l'audimat, remplir les caisses ! Maintenant on occulte la course aux masques au profit de savoir quel département sera vert ou rouge. Bien, et après ce sera quoi ? Et par défaut cette carte ne devrait pas être disponible avant le jeudi 7 mai !


Faire confiance au gouvernement pour une publication "officielle" c'est faire montre d'un peu de naïveté...
"Les masques sont inutiles" : tu as déjà oublié ?


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Faire confiance au gouvernement pour une publication "officielle" c'est faire montre d'un peu de naïveté...
> "Les masques sont inutiles" : tu as déjà oublié ?


Aucun rapport avec la carte qui n'est qu'une ébauche, ce n'est pas une publication officielle, ce n'est qu'une proposition photographique de ce qu'elle sera ! Quelle naïveté, la tienne oui, mais pas la mienne ! De plus balancer pour balancer une tonne de liens pour rien, j'avoue que je ne vois pas l'intérêt, c'est plus du publipostage compulsif plus que de l'information ! Pour moi, c'est même de la désinformation, ayant travaillé dans le médical, mieux vaut répéter sans cesse le protocole de distanciation, du lavage des mains, du respect du confinement que des articles qui n'en parlent même plus ! Eh non, je ne suis pas un mouton, je garde mon libre arbitre et surtout je pense avoir un peu de bon sens.

Et pour rappel, la carte officielle qui a été présentée sera disponible le jeudi 7 mai. Oui, à partir de cette date, avec cette carte officielle on pourra avoir une idée précise, département par département et s'interroger. Si dans chaque département, les gens omettent de continuer à respecter le confinement, les barrières de protection, ils vont râler et s'insurger ! Hier on était en vert, aujourd'hui en rouge, pourquoi ? Oui mais dans les médias, il ont dit que... Ben voyons, les médias auront le dos large, faites les bons choix et prenez vos responsabilités !

Alors pour être très clair, de l'information officielle, constructive, préventive, pour moi oui. De l'information sans fondements, sans précisions, des torchons de journaux, non, ça m'horripile !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

Que de contradictions.
En image la lettre de 49 députés pour rétablir l'accès aux plages que j'ai passé à l'OCR.
Je ne joins pas les signatures mais il manque, du nord au sud, les signatures des députés de :
Pas-de-Calais, Somme, Seine-Maritime, Vendée, Charente-Maritime, Gironde, Landes et Pyrénées-Atlantique.






Monsieur le Premier Ministre, Madame la Ministre. Nous avons écouté avec attention le discours du Premier Ministre prononcé le 28 avril devant l’Assemblee nationale sur la stratégie nationale du plan de déconfinement dans le contexte de la lune contre l'épidémie Covid-I9.

Vous avez déclaré, Monsieur le Premier Ministre, que la vie sociale va reprendre progressivement et qui « il sen possible. les beaux jours aidant, de pratiquer une activité sportive individuelle en plein air. en dépassant évidemment la barrière actuelle du km et en respectant les règles de distanciation physique » Nous approuvons cette mesure qui répond au besoin et à la nécessité de la pratique physique et sportive pour la santé et le bien-être de nos concitoyens.

Nous souhaitons cependant attirer votre attention sur le maintien de l'inaccessibilité des plages au public au moins jusqu'au 1er juin alors que vous levez l'interdiction pour les parcs et jardins dans les départements où le virus ne circule pas de façon active. de même que vous autorisez la réouverture des médiathèques, bibliothèques et petits musées dès le 11 mai.

 Les espaces naturels sont propices à la distanciation physique. De nombreuses études médicales démontrent l'effet bénéfique du contact avec la nature sur la santé physique et mentale. Nous considérons que la pratique des activités aquatiques et nautiques y contribue largement C'est pourquoi l'accès aux plages nous semble nécessaire pour permettre la pratique d'activités telles que le surf, le kitesurf, le kayak de mer, la voile, la nage... ainsi que le footing et la marche (nordique, aquatique). Ces activités ne sont pas statiques, peuvent se pratiquer sans proximité physique et sans présenter de risque .


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> "Les masques sont inutiles" : tu as déjà oublié ?


jura, remets ces remarques dans les connaissances de l'époque, avec les moyens de l'époque. Et pose-toi la question "qu'aurais-je fait à leur place ?"…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Ah les masques, toute une histoire en effet .









						Coronavirus. Gestion des masques : le coup de gueule des pharmaciens | Presse Océan
					

[Presse Océan] Dans un long courrier, le Conseil régional de l’Ordre des pharmaciens dit sa colère. Avec force. Ils estiment avoir été « manipulés et piégés par l’État ».




					www.ouest-france.fr
				




L’ensemble des ordres nationaux a publié un communiqué qui dénonce "cette surenchère de l'indécence".


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> "Les masques sont inutiles" : tu as déjà oublié ?


Personnellement, je pense qu’ils n’ont pas menti. Oui, les masques sont inutiles pour ceux qui n’en ont pas besoin. C’est à dire la majorité de la population. Une bonne écharpe fait aussi bien que ces masques dans le contexte actuel. Les masques basic c’est pour les malades et les vrais masques filtrant c’est pour les soignants. Les autres, ils suffit d’avoir un truc pour ne pas postillonner. Et surtout, ne pas croiser trop de monde en restant chez soi. 

La carte par contre, c’est de la communication officiel. C’est à dire que demain, une personne haut placée va décider de ce que tu pourras faire si ton département est rouge ou vert. Tant que cette carte n’est pas donnée officiellement, tout ce qui est raconté dans les médias est juste là pour faire monter l’anxiété. Genre, est ce que mon département a été bonne élève et sera en vert ou non. 

Toute cette agitation pour rien en gros.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, les masques sont inutiles pour ceux qui n’en ont pas besoin


Comment peut-on le savoir avec 14 jours d'incubation et pas de tests ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> est ce que mon département a été bonne élève et sera en vert ou non.


Un département peut être bon élève et apparaitre en rouge .
Je prend l'exemple que je connais le mieux .
le Jura pourrait être en vert avec moins de 6 % de patients qui se rendent aux urgences pour une suspicion de Coronavirus  depuis 7 jours.
C’est donc avant tout le deuxième critère, la tension des capacités de réanimation, qui a emporté la décision : dans le Jura comme dans l’ensemble des départements de Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, plus de 80 % des lits de réanimation sont occupés par des patients atteints de formes graves du Coronavirus.
Le risque de saturation étant réel, le Jura figure donc en rouge sur cette première carte dont l’importance n’est que très relative puisque c’est celle qui sera communiquée par Santé publique France le 7 mai prochain qui influencera réellement le déconfinement à partir du 11 mai.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un département peut être bon élève et apparaitre en rouge .


Et donc, ton département, il est en quoi. Tu ne peut pas le savoir puisque la carte n'a pas encore été divulguée. Les cartes déja passées a la télé ou dans le journaux sont juste des suppositions.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comment peut-on le savoir avec 14 jours d'incubation et pas de tests ?


Ben, ça n'a aucun rapport puisque ces masque ne protège pas contre le virus, ils évitent juste de postillonner. Une écharpe fait aussi bien l'affaire. Et de tout de façon, tu es censé resté chez toi.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Et donc, ton département, il est en quoi. Tu ne peut pas le savoir puisque la carte n'a pas encore été divulguée. Les cartes déja passées a la télé ou dans le journaux sont juste des suppositions.


Oui c'est ce que j'indique dans ma dernière phrase :
" le Jura figure donc en rouge sur cette première carte dont l’importance n’est que très relative puisque c’est celle qui sera communiquée par Santé publique France le 7 mai prochain qui influencera réellement le déconfinement à partir du 11 mai."


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Une écharpe fait aussi bien l'affaire


Non, ça passe à travers, les micro gouttes sont simplement ralenties


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi pas ces fameuses cartes...
Mais la communication du gouvernement à ce sujet ne me semble pas absolument limpide...

D'après ce que j'ai compris, les cartes actuelles n'ont pas de valeur "prédictive" en vue de la fameuse première étape de déconfinement commençant le 11 mai.
Contrairement à la carte qui sera diffusée jeudi 7 mai. En principe.

En gros, les cartes actuelles indiquent le niveau de tension des départements par rapport aux capacités d'accueil en milieu hospitalier, et particulièrement en réanimation.
Donc, le Jura est en rouge non pas parce qu'il y a beaucoup de cas Covid+ dans le Jura, mais parce que les capacités d'accueil en réanimation y sont faibles, et que la saturation y est donc rapide. Comme Jura39 l'avait très bien dit dans *ce post*. 

Pour essayer d'y voir plus clair, je vous conseille *cette page sur le site de France Info*. 

Par ailleurs, la bonne nouvelle est que pour l'instant, *une "décrue" du nombre d'admissions de patients Covid+ en réanimation* semble être observée partout, y-compris dans les zones en tension classées "rouges" aujourd'hui.  

Si la population continue de respecter le confinement jusqu'au 11 mai, la situation devrait continuer à s'éclaircir un peu...


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Sur le fond, combien d'entre-vous êtes passé lire le contenu de ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/coronavirus-le-point-sur-les-chiffres-les-attestations.1334753/ ...dans lequel vous avez toutes les informations utiles, les chiffres, les cartes Monde et Europe de l'OMS, même par département français en attendant la prochaine le 7 mai ? Mais bon, il faut croire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de membres français dans ces forums ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Sibeth Ndiaye raillée après avoir dévoilé le nouveau site gouvernemental contre la désinformation
					

Après avoir présenté le site de «désinfox» du gouvernement à propos de la pandémie de Covid-19, Sibeth Ndiaye a été critiquée par de nombreuses personnalités, certaines l'accusant même de vouloir un retour du «ministère de l’information».




					francais.rt.com


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2020)

Jura s'il te plait. Les liens balancés comme ça *OSEF !. *C'est gentil de vouloir nous informer mais ce serait plus intéressant d'avoir ton avis sur l'information que tu mets à disposition, tu ne crois pas ? Ici c'est un forum, pas le site du Monde ou du Figaro. Toi même, dans le post d'ouverture du thread, demandais la même chose...


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *OSEF !*


Traduction : *ON S'EN FOUT !*



aCLR a dit:


> Traduction : *ON S'EN FOUT !*


Nous avons tous accès aux agrégateurs de contenus ! Nous avons donc tous lu le titre de cet article « à charge » ! Se faire le perroquet d'un *bot_à_news* sans en faire plus que le dit-bot c'est contre-productif ! Pire, ça réveille tous les fatigués de cette pratique depuis longtemps combattue ! Et franchement, ils ont autre chose à faire de leur soirée que t'expliquer la même chose à chaque fois !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

L'Espagne envisage de garder ses frontières fermées.

Une très mauvaise nouvelle dans le domaine du tourisme si ce calendrier est adopté .
Je pense que cela va etre une catastrophe économique pour l'Espagne qui travail beaucoup du tourisme.
Un coup dur pour le pays si les frontières restent fermées .

Je trouve qu'ils ont raison de ne pas prendre de risque , le risque sanitaire est très important .

Ce sont des prévisions du gouvernement espagnol, approuvé en Conseil des ministres c'est un calendrier qui maintient les restrictions à la mobilité et la fermeture des frontières jusqu’en automne. Ce calendrier est indicatif et non exhaustif.









						L’Espagne envisage de laisser fermées ses frontières aux touristes jusqu’en octobre
					

Les restrictions à l'arrivée de touristes internationaux en Espagne dureront jusqu'en octobre 2020. Ce sont les prévisions du gouvernement espagnol, qui a




					www.lasemaineduroussillon.com


----------



## patxito (2 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le fond, combien d'entre-vous êtes passé lire le contenu de ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/coronavirus-le-point-sur-les-chiffres-les-attestations.1334753/ ...dans lequel vous avez toutes les informations utiles, les chiffres, les cartes Monde et Europe de l'OMS, même par département français en attendant la prochaine le 7 mai ? Mais bon, il faut croire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de membres français dans ces forums ?



Des petits belges, des petits belges !


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

@Jura39
Tu as l'intention de faire un Copier/Coller de tous les liens de recherche coronavirus avec Google ? Tu fais un concours de fakenews avec qui ? STP, ça fait un moment que l'on te dit de lever le pied, relis les réponses précédentes ! Tu passes plus de temps ici que dans ton domaine imparti !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

@Locke 
Message reçu


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah les masques, toute une histoire en effet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour rebondir là-dessus :








						Des millions de masques dans les supermarchés : le «dégoût» des professionnels de santé
					

Bonjour 01/05/2020. « Rien ne sera plus comme avant » ? Vraiment ? On peut déjà en douter avec cette brutale colère sans précédent de l’ensemble des professions de santé contre le go…




					jeanyvesnau.com
				





Je me pose des questions (là, moi, tout seul, confiné et ignorant).
Qu'est-ce qui peut expliquer que l'état n'a pas été capable de dégotter des masques en nombre pour ceux qui sont en première ligne, alors que les grands magasins annoncent être en capacité de fournir de telles quantités ?
Je pense bêtement qu'il est plus simple pour les acheteurs de grandes surfaces de se fournir que pour l'état qui doit passer par une procédure de marché public. Mais je peux me tromper, en soi, je ne connais les difficultés induites par la procédure de marché public.
On ne sait pas depuis quand les grandes surfaces stockent les masques qu'ils s’apprêtent à vendre. Et d'ailleurs, on ne sait pas vraiment s'ils ont réellement en stock les quantités qu'ils promettent (ne pas perdre de vue que ce sont des professionnels de la communication publicitaire).
Enfin, tout ceci m'interpelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Mai 2020)

Il faut dire que le gouvernement dit tout et le contraire depuis le début de la crise :

_les masques ne servent à rien_ : cela les arrangeait, ils n'en avaient pas à fournir
_les masques sont utiles, ceux qui n'en mettrons pas dans les transport en commun, blablabla auront une amende_ : ils n'en ont toujours pas vraiment à fournir, mais les commerces devraient en avoir
Je crois qu'ils ont même réussi à dire qqc et le contraire lors de la même journée.

Et pendant ce temps là, c'est les soignants qui trinquent le plus : pas de matériel, certains reçoivent de jolis messages les incitant à quitter leur appartement...


Sinon la reprise le 11 Mai va être intenable à l'école pour les gamins... A part en les enchaînant à leur siège, je vois pas comment arriver à leur faire respecter les règles.  

Concernant les frontières fermées, je plains ceux qui avaient prévu de rejoindre leur famille. Au travail, on a une personne avec de la famille espagnole. Elle ne risque pas de pouvoir les voir avant un moment...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2020)

Je n'avais pas de masque !

Toutefois, la rumeur court qu'à partir du 11 mai certains magasins et notamment des supermarchés exigeront le port du masque pour leurs clients - ce sera vraisemblablement plus une initiative individuelle qu'officielle aux dernières nouvelles.  
Je me suis donc mis en quête de cet accessoire  : pharmacies, administration communale, magasins de bricolage ... résultat aucun stock dispo.

Mais ... à ma grande surprise, mon supermarché en vend 5 Euros pièce (les malins !)    ... J'ai donc un masque de secours au cas où !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*

Je n'ai pas encore de masque non plus 

Je ne vois personne en porter dans mon village , sauf quelques personnes en voiture

Chacun garde sa distance

Ma pharmacie n'en possède pas encore et dans le Jura les supermarchés ça ne court pas les rues.

J'ai donc fait une commande sur le net , avec un petit délai de livraison .

Ce masque sera utile dans les magasins .


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Enfin, tout ceci m'interpelle.


On retombe sous le coup de l'économie mondialisée et l'équilibre des balances commerciales. Tant qu'une majorité d'entre nous n'aura pas compris ces deux principes, ça sera le dawa dans nos têtes. Mais aucun media dominant n'ira nous expliquer de quoi il retourne vraiment, alors nos gouvernants…



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> mon supermarché en vend 5 Euros


Le mien c'est deux balles !
Mais quand tu vois le machin… Tu te dis que tu ferais aussi bien de prendre un mouchoir en tissu de mamie et d'y agrafer un lacet…


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais quand tu vois le machin… Tu te dis que tu ferais aussi bien de prendre un mouchoir en tissu de mamie et d'y agrafer un lacet…


Moi je compte prendre un cache de moto ( j'en n'a plein ) et c'est stylé ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Le mien c'est deux balles !
> Mais quand tu vois le machin… Tu te dis que tu ferais aussi bien de prendre un mouchoir en tissu de mamie et d'y agrafer un lacet…


2 Roros ?? 
Je me suis fais avoir 
2 pour 10 € sur l'amazone


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Moi je compte prendre un cache de moto ( j'en n'a plein ) et c'est stylé ...


Bon je note, fullcrum tricote des tours de cou au coin du feu ! ^^


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2020)

Ils n'auront pas mon pognon.
Je les fabrique moi-même.
Mais tu vas voir qu'on va nous sortir que seuls seront autorisés les masques agréés et estampillés. On ne sera plus à un coup fourré prés.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> coup fourré


Une petite recherche internet sur l'ÉPRUS(1)(2) devrait te renseigner. 

(1)Établissement de Préparation et de Réponse aux Urgences Sanitaires
(2)rien à voir avec le prépuce


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Vous dis-je la bonne nouvelle du jour ? 

Enfin, accordée hier soir au Parisien et encore peu relayée ce matin !
Hum… Je me tâte quand même… Allez, je me lance tout en vous laissant le choix.

Voulez-vous passer un bon dimanche ?

Et comment que j'veux !

Nan, c'est tous les jours dimanche !


----------



## patxito (3 Mai 2020)

Vive les petits belges, et les petits vieux !





__





						Michel Huisman (Gang des Vieux en Colère) : « Pas question de mener un apartheid des vieux »
					

Les vieux sont au centre de l’attention et des préoccupations depuis plusieurs semaines. Parce que considérés comme plus « à risque » (de mourir, ...




					www.alterechos.be


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Mais quelle idée aussi d'être vieux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais quelle idée aussi d'être vieux !


C'est la question que je me pose tous les jours ...  
Si au moins ça arrivait tout doucettement, mais dans mon cas, je me suis levé un matin et ... j'étais vieux ... 
Je l'ai constaté en arrivant au supermarché 15 minutes avant l'heure d'ouverture, entouré d'un tas de compagnons d'infortune à casquettes/charentaises et partageant leurs : "bande de fainéants, il vont attendre pile 8H30 pour ouvrir ! "
Et dire que la veille, j'étais encore jeune !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

C'est quoi " être vieux " ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi " être vieux " ?


C'est se lever tous les matins en étant content d'avoir mal partout, preuve s'il en est qu'on est toujours vivant !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est se lever tous les matins en étant content d'avoir mal partout, preuve s'il en est qu'on est toujours vivant !


Il y a pleins de jeunes comme cela aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a pleins de jeunes comme cela aussi


Ouais, mais eux ils ne sont pas crevés de s'être levés 3 fois pour aller pisser !!!


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous dis-je la bonne nouvelle du jour ?
> 
> .../...
> 
> Nan, c'est tous les jours dimanche !


Vu la qualité de la communication gouvernementale, c'est pas comme si on s'y attendait pas un peu.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Concernant les frontières fermées, je plains ceux qui avaient prévu de rejoindre leur famille. Au travail, on a une personne avec de la famille espagnole. Elle ne risque pas de pouvoir les voir avant un moment...


Rien n'est encore décidé pour les frontières , c'est très compliqué pour les gouvernements .
En plus , il y a réflexion sur les vacances d'été et le flux de vacanciers .
Les décisions ne sont pas faciles a prendre .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2020)

D'après mon médecin rencontré par hasard, la majorité des personnes qui portent un masque en tissu ne le stériliseront pas régulièrement (au minimum 1 X par jour), or, avec l'humidité et la chaleur de l'air expiré ils deviendront très vite des bouillons de culture susceptibles d'avoir l'effet inverse de celui escompté. 

La seule protection efficace serait le masque chirurgical à usage unique réservé pour l'instant au personnel soignant.

C'est vrai qu'en y réfléchissant ... ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

C'est vrai que le masque en tissus (plutôt les masque, il en faudrait mini 2 par jour) il faudrait le laver et le faire sécher rapidement chaque jour. Je me demande vraiment ce que cela va donner à terme...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est vrai que le masque en tissus (plutôt les masque, il en faudrait mini 2 par jour) il faudrait le laver et le faire sécher rapidement chaque jour. Je me demande vraiment ce que cela va donner à terme...


Oui , ça va pas être simple, il en faudrait presque 3 par personne.


----------



## peyret (3 Mai 2020)

Donc, çà va être compliqué  (ok je sors )


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2020)

Tout ceci va se passer de la manière la plus simple au monde.
Monsieur tout le monde va foutre son morceau de tissu sur son visage en sortant, le remettre dans sa poche une fois qu'il sera "en sécurité", puis se le remettre à chaque besoin et l'enlever derechef, etc... Et ça toute la journée, avec le même.
De cette manière, le masque ne servira essentiellement qu'à protéger les autres (si l'on est infecté), pas à se protéger soi-même puisqu'on aura passé son temps à le manipuler. À tout le moins, ce masque aura un effet psychologique sur les autres.
Il parait évident que n'avoir qu'un seul masque à disposition est une hérésie.
Je pense, moi, qu'il en faut une bonne dizaine.
En tout cas, j'en fabrique en nombre.
Il est clair, quoi qu'il en soit, que ça va être une tannée à apprivoiser et à supporter.

Le bon côté des choses est le suivant.
On a tout de même un peu l'air con avec un masque, mais, à partir du moment où tout le monde en porte, ça change l'angle de perception.
Et c'est peut-être ceux qui n'en portent pas qui auront un peu l'air con.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le bon côté des choses est le suivant.
> On a tout de même un peu l'air con avec un masque


Surtout avec des  lunettes embuées


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> rien à voir avec le prépuce


Comme ici 








thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais eux ils ne sont pas crevés de s'être levés 3 fois pour aller pisser !!!


Dore sur les toilettes, tu économisera tes jambes


----------



## moderno31 (3 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rien à foutre. Pas plus que de la grippe saisonnière.
> 
> Le machin est très contagieux mais sa mortalité reste très faible. Si vous lisez bien, ce sont surtout des vieux qui y passent, ou dans des "pays de merde" comme dit Trump.
> 
> Depuis un an, il y a une épidémie d'ébola dans l'Est du Congo (ex-Zaïre). Les médecins de l'OMS se font tirer dessus par les abrutis locaux, sans doute encouragés par des intérêts bien particuliers, du coup ils vont laisser tout ces cons crever dans l'indifférence générale. Mercks a déjà produit un vaccin, alors, au pire...


Exact. +1


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Comme ici


Vi ! 


moderno31 a dit:


> Exact. +1


Web Back Machine bonsoir…


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Exact. +1


Mouai.

Je mettrais quand même un gros bémol à ma déclaration de février. Elle était basée sur les informations dont on disposait alors. De l'eau pas très propre a coulé sous les ponts depuis.

Déjà, je n'en ai pas eu trop longtemps à foutre quand j'ai compris qu'attraper cette merde était pour moi un aller sans retour. Du coup, je ne suis pas sorti une seul fois depuis le 15 mars.

"pays de merde", malheureusement je peux y classer ma région vu ce qu'elle a dégusté et déguste encore. Il semblerait aussi que ceux appartenant à la classification de Trump se soient généralement mieux débrouillés avec le Covid-19 que les U.S.A.

Le machin était un sournois, bien plus contagieux qu'il n'y paraissait, et il laisse de sacrés dégâts physiques dans son sillage.

Sinon sur Ebola, l'OMS et Merks je ne retire rien. La suite des événements n'a fait que confirmer.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi, merci !


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2020)

Coronavirus. Un patient déjà positif en France le 27 décembre dernier selon un médecin
					

Le Professeur Yves Cohen, chef du service réanimation des hôpitaux Avicenne à Bobigny, affirme qu’un homme admis en décembre à l’hôpital de Bondy pour une pneumonie était en fait atteint du Covid-19, selon de nouveaux tests. Officiellement, les premiers patients porteurs du coronavirus en France...




					www.ouest-france.fr
				




Et donc ?


PS : "Puis on apprend par hasard qu’elle travaille (ndr : la femme du patient testé positif, après coup) à côté des ventes du sushis où des gens d’origine chinoise travaillent".
Je serais d'un naturel suspicieux que je sentirais poindre comme un once de discours raciste et stigmatisant dans cette phrase.
(C'est pas comme si je n'avais pas moi-même assisté (en février) à une altercation entre une personne, que nous qualifierons d'européenne, et un vieux couple d'apparence asiatique. Altercation où la première accusait les seconds de "nous envahir avec leur virus de merde", je résume. Mon intervention m'aura permis d'apprendre quelques gros mots que je ne connaissais pas, et pourtant j'en connais.)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Coronavirus. Un patient déjà positif en France le 27 décembre dernier selon un médecin
> 
> 
> Le Professeur Yves Cohen, chef du service réanimation des hôpitaux Avicenne à Bobigny, affirme qu’un homme admis en décembre à l’hôpital de Bondy pour une pneumonie était en fait atteint du Covid-19, selon de nouveaux tests. Officiellement, les premiers patients porteurs du coronavirus en France...
> ...


Non. Il ne faut pas le prendre comme cela. C'est simplement une recherche d'explication, de relation possible avec Wuhan.

Les Italiens aussi ont signalé la possible présence du Covid fin décembre début janvier dans le nord de la péninsule. Avec près de 60-70% de cas assymptomatiques découvrir le "patient zéro" en Europe est une gageure.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> découvrir le "patient zéro" en Europe est une gageure.


Et le zéro moins un, et le zéro bis, etc...


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2020)

Si çà peut les interresser, moi, j' ai zéro patience.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

Cela pourrait très bien être une personne (patron, politique, autre...) asymptomatique revenant de chine qui a contaminé les autres. Pour moi, la recherche du patient zéro n'a aucun intérêt ...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Cela pourrait très bien être une personne (patron, politique, autre...) asymptomatique revenant de chine qui a contaminé les autres. Pour moi, la recherche du patient zéro n'a aucun intérêt ...


La recherche du patient zéro peux être interessante pour la traçabilité du virus .Il peut parfois s’agir d’un porteur sain, sans symptômes mais tout de même contagieux.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais eux ils ne sont pas crevés de s'être levés 3 fois pour aller pisser !!!


Investi


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Ah , cela devient compliqué , d'après les médias , il y a plusieurs patients zéro en France !!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , cela devient compliqué , d'après les médias , il y a plusieurs patients zéro en France !!


Bin tiens, zéro plus zéro égale la tête à Toto


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin tiens, zéro plus zéro égale la tête à Toto


Reste plus qu'a trouver "Toto"


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Le protocole chez PSA pour l'entretien de votre véhicule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2020)

Attention aux tentatives d'arnaques !!!!

Vers 16 H, on sonne ! Devant moi un gars avec un petit classeur en mains ... Il me dit être envoyé par l'administration communale de mon patelin pour vérifier si j'ai besoin d'aide pour exécuter des "formalités" relatives à la prévention du covid-19 et il me demande d'entrer.

Je lui demande, au préalable,  de faire une photo de sa carte d'identité et/ou de son autorisation administrative ...

Il me répond sans sourciller : "Aucun problème, je vais chercher les papiers dans ma voiture sur le parking !"

Je ne l'ai plus revu !!!!  ... le con !

J'ai hésité à lui envoyer mon poilu aux trousses mais bon, il bouffait ses croquettes !


----------



## shub22 (5 Mai 2020)

Attention les arnaques se multiplient en ce moment: fausses sociétés vendant des masques à très bas prix etc.
Les escrocs ne connaissent pas de trêves!


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Attention les arnaques se multiplient en ce moment: fausses sociétés vendant des masques à très bas prix etc.
> Les escrocs ne connaissent pas de trêves!


Il y a mème une  fausse vache qui rit


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a mème une  fausse vache qui rit



Il en va de la situation de la pendémie comme de celle des vaches qui rient (vraies ou fausses) : si l'évolution se fait dans le sens d'une amélioration, moi, ça me va.


----------



## shub22 (6 Mai 2020)

ah 'a la censure va bon train ici


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> ah 'a la censure va bon train ici


La vache qui pleure nous fait encore un pataquès !
Prends garde ma cocotte, ton lait va tourner vinaigre !

Avant ta dernière édition, petite chose en sus, tu épiloguais de la démocratie sur le forum… Rhôo, la démocratie… Ici… Comme si cet espace public, propulsé par une SARL répondant au doux nom de MacGénération, avait un quelconque lien avec un système de gouvernement dans lequel le pouvoir était exercé par l'ensemble des citoyens. Non vraiment, la vache qui pleure, tu devrais relire les consignes d'utilisations des forums que tu as accepté de signer en t'inscrivant ici. Nul part il n'y est fait référence à la démocratie…

Ta pétulance à l'emportement vomitif au moindre commentaire des uns et des autres exaspère tout le petit monde du bar Macgé, moi le premier ! Tu dois être borgne pour ne pas voir le caractère amusé de la remarque de Jura39. Il ne faisait qu'abonder dans le sens de ta remarque. Il riait du caractère trompeur de ton avatar. Pas plus, tu ne compris la réponse d'un Human-Fly. Son mot d'esprit allait aussi dans le sens de Jura. Il allait même plus loin, il te pardonnait tes écarts passés si tu consentais à revenir dans le droit chemin.

Mais non ! Vache qui pleure un jour, vache qui pleure toujours ! Tu t'es empressé de tacler cette mouche humaine de ta hargne habituelle. D'un coup de corne, tu l'éborgnas. Et d'un second, tu remis ça pour une malheureuse faute de frappe.

Pensais-tu vraiment que la modération laisserait passer ça ? Hein, petite chose en sus ! Les pénibles dans ton genre, les modérateurs et plus précisément celui qui sévit en terrasse, se font une joie de les rabrouer. Si tu savais comme il les aime les hargneux, revêches et grincheux dans ton genre. Toujours à meugler pour un rien… Tapoter du signe sur leur tronche, c'est son passe-temps préféré !

Alors oui, comme dans le fil du confinement récréatif, tu es dorénavant interdit de réponses ici. Et tu sais quoi, la petite vache qui pleure en sursis, ça fera du bien à tout le monde de le savoir, moi le premier !

Retourne donc te tirer sur le pie au fond de l'étable, la vache qui pleure…
On s'en cague de ton humour méphitique aux relents humeurs pestilentielles !




…………


À part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on a ?

Le directeur d'un supermarché – où la vie est moins chère – a fait de la rétention d'informations auprès de l'ensemble de son personnel, suite à l'infection au covid-19 de deux de ses employés ! Mince… Quand les autres employés ont appris la nouvelle, ce directeur de magasin a bien failli être pendu en tête de gondole. Quid des salariés ? Quid des clients ? L'argent avant la santé…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on a ?
> 
> Le directeur d'un supermarché – où la vie est moins chère – a fait de la rétention d'informations auprès de l'ensemble de son personnel, suite à l'infection au covid-19 de deux de ses employés ! Mince… Quand les autres employés ont appris la nouvelle, ce directeur de magasin a bien failli être pendu en tête de gondole. Quid des salariés ? Quid des clients ? L'argent avant la santé…



C'est pas joli joli tout ça


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La vache qui pleure nous fait encore un pataquès !
> Prends garde ma cocotte, ton lait va tourner vinaigre !
> .../...


Rendez nous laHorde©, les boules rouges et faites revenir l'Amok et le supplice de l'ipod


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mai 2020)

Une idée   pour relancer l'économie :








						BFMTV on Twitter
					

“L'Institut Montaigne propose de supprimer des congés pour relancer plus facilement l'économie https://t.co/GX67wfC7AO”




					twitter.com


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

Et écraser le tourisme 
Que des cons à la solde du Médef qui voudrait aussi polluer à loisir   
Je pense que le coup des gilet jaunes n'a pas suffi


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

Ils pensaient à l'avenue Montaigne (Chanel, Vuitton...) et pas à Michel de, quand ils ont choisi le nom


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

Pas encore de déconfinement que  Jean Castex affirme préparer un "plan de reconfinement"
C'est pas très rassurant


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

Faut dire que vu le civisme moyen de l'humain en général et du confiné en particulier, il a bien raison d'y songer. Voir le pavé dans le pare-brise, par exemple. 5% d'imbéciles qui n'en feront qu'à leur tête au milieu de la foule, et ça a des chances de repartir pour un tour.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire que vu le civisme moyen de l'humain en général et du confiné en particulier, il a bien raison d'y songer. Voir le pavé dans le pare-brise, par exemple. 5% d'imbéciles qui n'en feront qu'à leur tête au milieu de la foule, et ça a des chances de repartir pour un tour.


Oui c'est bien ce qui est inquiétant , plus le déconfinement arrive et plus je vois de l'incivilité . Un relâchement qui ne devrait pas être


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2020)

En mémoire de la Grande Famine, les Irlandais au secours des Amérindiens touchés par le Covid-19
					

Il y a cent soixante-dix ans, la nation choctaw avait envoyé de l’argent en Irlande lors de la « famine de la pomme de terre ». Aujourd’hui, les Irlandais se mobilisent pour aider des communautés navajo et hopi.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2020)

Coronavirus – «La vie en pause, jour 44»: la sainte
					

Notre chronique quotidienne sur la nouvelle vie des Belges.




					plus.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2020)

On pourrait en rire mais c'est à dessein que je le poste ici parce que j'ai bien peur que ça se passe comme ça : ceux qui le réclament ne seront sans doute pas les derniers à critiquer le gouvernement si ça foire.

Déconfinement


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Coronavirus – «La vie en pause, jour 44»: la sainte
> 
> 
> Notre chronique quotidienne sur la nouvelle vie des Belges.
> ...


Cet article est réservé aux abonnés


----------



## moderno31 (8 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention aux tentatives d'arnaques !!!!
> 
> Vers 16 H, on sonne ! Devant moi un gars avec un petit classeur en mains ... Il me dit être envoyé par l'administration communale de mon patelin pour vérifier si j'ai besoin d'aide pour exécuter des "formalités" relatives à la prévention du covid-19 et il me demande d'entrer.
> 
> ...


Ah ouais. De toutes façons j'ai débranché la sonnette, interphone pareil... Je suis sécurisé. Les livreurs me téléphonent...


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention aux tentatives d'arnaques !!!!
> (...)
> J'ai hésité à lui envoyer mon poilu aux trousses mais bon, il bouffait ses croquettes !


Fallait envoyer Miquette : Allez, tue! et ramène le jarret, ça se mijote aux pruneaux ou au vin rouge.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut dire que vu le civisme moyen de l'humain en général et du confiné en particulier, il a bien raison d'y songer. Voir le pavé dans le pare-brise, par exemple. 5% d'imbéciles qui n'en feront qu'à leur tête au milieu de la foule, et ça a des chances de repartir pour un tour.


Et hier, mon père me raconte qu'en prenant le bus, deux mecs ensemble ont voulu monter sans masque. Le chauffeur leur dit de descendre; ils refusent. Le chauffeur a appelé la police et les mecs se sont faits menotter et embarquer. Très bien!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et hier, mon père me raconte qu'en prenant le bus, deux mecs ensemble ont voulu monter sans masque. Le chauffeur leur dit de descendre; ils refusent. Le chauffeur a appelé la police et les mecs se sont faits menotter et embarquer. Très bien!


Je me demande ce qui peut pousser des hommes à réagir ainsi et ne pas avoir de sens civique


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me demande ce qui peut pousser des hommes à réagir ainsi et ne pas avoir de sens civique


N'en avoir rien à foutre de rien et ne penser qu'à sa gueule ?
Je me prends en exemple.
Penses-tu que je respecte (dans certaines limites) le confinement pour le bien commun ?
Non, je le respecte avant tout parce que je ne pense qu'à moi et ma famille.
Si c'est potentiellement la merde dehors alors j'essaye autant que possible de ne pas aller chercher cette merde pour la ramener chez moi.
(J'ai beau jeu de me permettre ça, puisque je n'exerce pas un travail de service nécessaire aux autres, donc qui m'obligerait à sortir - mais c'est une autre débat).
Le sens civique ?
Ma vie est trop courte pour que j'adhère à un concept.

Tout bien réfléchi, je m'emporte un peu et oublie un élément.
Qu'est-ce qui peut pousser des hommes à réagir ainsi ?
N'en avoir rien à foutre de rien, ne penser qu'à sa gueule et être trop con pour imaginer une seconde que la merde peut nous arriver à nous.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et hier, mon père me raconte qu'en prenant le bus, deux mecs ensemble ont voulu monter sans masque. Le chauffeur leur dit de descendre; ils refusent. Le chauffeur a appelé la police et les mecs se sont faits menotter et embarquer. Très bien!


Heureusement qu'ils n'ont pas eu l'idée de caillasser le bus !
Ton paternel s'est évité une sacrée frayeur !


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mai 2020)

Mon père n'est pas du genre à avoir peur, cela se sait et personne ne l'emmerde.
L'avantage d'avoir été éduqué dans une famille de Résistants qui flinguaient les collabos au fusil de chasse.

La plupart des gens sont des moutons qui se laissent tondre; les voyous le savent et c'est pour ça qu'ils en profitent.

En écrivant cela, je me souviens de mon parrain qui, à plus de 80 ans, marchait lentement car il tenait par le bras son épouse aux genoux usés. Un pick-pocket lui a pris son porte-feuilles et a détalé en courant. Mais le parrain avait encore bon pied, bon oeil. Il s'est lancé à sa poursuite à toute allure dans un centre commercial, l'a rattrapé, lui a pris le col d'une main et l'a jeté par terre avant de lui coller une paire de claques devant tout le monde.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

Beaucoup de relâchement dans mon coin .
Ca fait peur pour la suite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Le déconfinement pauserait problème en Allemagne, cela va être pareil chez nous...








						BFMTV on Twitter
					

“EN DIRECT - Premiers couacs dans le déconfinement en Allemagne, le nombre de contaminations repart à la hausse https://t.co/8VbCqfGOoo”




					twitter.com


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le déconfinement pauserait problème en Allemagne, cela va être pareil chez nous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le déconfinement "pauserait" (le) problème ?
Rien de grave, donc. 

Blague à part, je trouve que les arguments de ceux qui annoncent une 2ème vague sont plus convaincants que les arguments des autres.
Malheureusement on ne saura lequel des deux camps a raison qu'en expérimentant le déconfinement en live.
Mais le vrai souci dans l'expérimentation "en live" c'est que si ça foire il y a des décès.
Les malheurs n'arrivant pas qu'aux autres, je comprends que beaucoup soient prudents, y compris dans les rangs des décideurs.
Je ne suis pas sûr la semaine prochaine de vouloir foutre le nez dehors plus que de raison.
Pas simple.
Oh que non.


----------



## USB09 (9 Mai 2020)

Sans masques, sans test, sans traitement, notre gouvernement nous met devant le fait accompli qu’on doit crever.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2020)

«Après avoir vu la maîtrise coréenne contre l'épidémie j'ai assisté au désastre français»
					

Ingénieur et immunologiste à l’Institut national de sciences et de technologie d’Ulsan (Corée du Sud), le Pr François Amblard a analysé la stratégie sud-coréenne anti-Covid-19. Selon lui, à la différence de la France, l’épidémie y a été...




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## patlek (9 Mai 2020)

Le gouvernement a deux mauvais choix devant lui, et aucun bon choix a disposition.

Il ne déconfine pas, et c' est l' effondrement de l' économie.

Il déconfine, et c' est le trisque d'une remontée des contaminations et des hospitalisations.

Il fait le choix de déconfiner, et donc; les contaminations vont augmenter, mais la clé, ce sont les hopitaux. Si les hopitaux se retrouvent saturés, on retournerat se confiner.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Allons nous ouvrir nos frontières ?  









						Coronavirus : pressions en Allemagne pour une réouverture rapide des frontières
					

Coronavirus : pressions en Allemagne pour une réouverture rapide des frontières




					www.laprovence.com


----------



## USB09 (10 Mai 2020)

Et si ça continue que l’économie s’effondre, par extension plus d’argent pour la santé. C’est un puit sans fond. 

Mais bien sûr que notre gouvernement a raison de ne pas distribuer de masques [emoji848]
Note, si vous n’êtes pas français, vous pouvez avoir des masques gratuitement.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mai 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Note, si vous n’êtes pas français, vous pouvez avoir des masques gratuitement.


Tu peux préciser cette assertion, s'il te plait ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Note, si vous n’êtes pas français, vous pouvez avoir des masques gratuitement.



J'imite assez bien l'accent finlandais. C'est quoi ta filière ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> Note, si vous n’êtes pas français, vous pouvez avoir des masques gratuitement.


C'est quoi cette théorie du complot alakon ? Tu peux citer tes sources ?
Perso ma municipalité m'a fourni deux masques gratos dans ma boite aux lettres.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi cette théorie du complot alakon ? Tu peux citer tes sources ?
> Perso ma municipalité m'a fourni deux masques gratos dans ma boite aux lettres.


Deux ! T'as de la chance. Ils en ont mis qu'un et il est pour madame. Moi, si je sors et que j'attrape cette merde je suis foutu, mais ils me disent de me présenter à la mairie pour avoir le mien. Je ne peux pas prendre le bus, pas de masque, obligé de me taper le chemin à pied. Avec justificatif de domicile stp. M'ont pas autant fait chier le 15 mars lorsque je suis allé voter. Les cons. Ils ont pris cher aux dernières élections. Bien fait pour leurs gueules. Tant pis. Je ne sors pas. Je veux bien crever mais pas comme un tubard, et surtout pas à cause de ces abrutis.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Deux ! T'as de la chance. Ils en ont mis qu'un et il est pour madame. Moi, si je sors et que j'attrape cette merde je suis foutu, mais ils me disent de me présenter à la mairie pour avoir le mien. Je ne peux pas prendre le bus, pas de masque, obligé de me taper le chemin à pied. Avec justificatif de domicile stp. M'ont pas autant fait chier le 15 mars lorsque je suis allé voter. Les cons. Ils ont pris cher aux dernières élections. Bien fait pour leurs gueules. Tant pis. Je ne sors pas. Je veux bien crever mais pas comme un tubard, et surtout pas à cause de ces abrutis.


Ah tiens, moi aussi j'ai eu deux "masques" gratuits.
Il est vrai que nous sommes 4 et que nous n'en avons eu que 2. Mais je suppose que la municipalité n'a pas cherché à savoir et a livré 2 masques par foyer.
Là où je suis réservé c'est sur la "qualité" de ces masques.
Ils ressemblent à des chaussettes de tennis avec élastique intégré (du coup ça m'en fait une paire). Le fait qu'ils soient tricotés me questionne sur leur réelle efficacité.
Après, je ne vais pas gueuler.
Ma municipalité ne brille pas par son intelligence. Je doute qu'il puisse y avoir un seul mec capable de faire le bon choix en matière de matériel.
Et puis, je veux bien partir du principe que le marché du masque doit être en ce moment un sacré nid de guêpes. Certains gouvernements se sont fait avoir sur la qualité de leurs achats. Je veux bien croire que chez moi ils ne s'attendaient pas à recevoir ça.
De toute façon c'est payé, alors autant distribuer.
Aux yeux d'une majorité, le maire d'ici passe déjà pour un incompétent. Ce ne sont pas des masques ridicules qui vont faire plus de mal.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

Pas de distribution de masques dans mon village , j'attend ma commande


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais je suppose que la municipalité n'a pas cherché à savoir et a livré 2 masques par foyer.


Chez moi non plus. On est 1,5 à la maison  (un fils à mi-temps).


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2020)

Chez moi c'est un par personne lavable 10 fois... Mais comme on est vert clair, je le mettrai pour faire du ponçage


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez moi c'est un par personne lavable 10 fois...


Tu devrais mettre une virgule entre "personne" et "lavable".


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Tu devrais mettre une virgule entre "personne" et "lavable".


Damned !
Vous en êtes à la virgule près ?!  
(j'ai bien deux mots à dire sur l'abréviation des adjectifs ordinaux de notre main froide… Mais bon, lundi matin, fraîchement déconfinés que nous sommes, je n'en ferai rien)


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> (j'ai bien deux mots à dire sur l'abréviation des adjectifs ordinaux de notre main froide… Mais bon, lundi matin, fraîchement déconfinés que nous sommes, je n'en ferai rien)


Tu en dis trop ou pas assez.
Balance le truc pour étancher ma curiosité, par toi réveillée.
Sivouplé.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> je n'en ferai rien


Teasing d'enfer


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2020)

Il est revenu


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu en dis trop ou pas assez.
> Balance le truc pour étancher ma curiosité, par toi réveillée.
> Sivouplé.


Internet est ton ami, ou pas ! Ha ha ah


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Internet est ton ami, ou pas ! Ha ha ah


Le confinement n'aura pas entamé ton espièglerie.
Il faut bien le reconnaitre.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il faut bien le reconnaitre.


Il vous en prie


----------



## patxito (11 Mai 2020)

Isolement des malades, traçage : le Conseil constitutionnel censure en partie la loi d’urgence sanitaire
					

La loi, qui prolonge l’état d’urgence sanitaire, est malgré tout validée.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2020)

Pour info, dans ma commune à côté de Caen, on n’a pas de masque à distribuer. On attend le bon vouloir des Chinois apparemment.
Par contre, j’ai reçu mon masque Playmobil.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

@*gwen*

Tes impressions sur ce masque ?


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> pour info, dans ma;commune à côté de Caen, on n’a pas de masque à distribuer. On attend le,bon vouloir des chinois apparement.
> par contre, j’ai reçu mon masque playmobil.
> 
> 
> ...


Je devrais le recevoir jeudi.
Je vais pouvoir jouer à Dark Vador Discount.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2020)

La forme est sympa. On dirait Vador comme certains m'ont fait remarquer   

C’est en plastique, il faut chaud dessous, la buée est toujours là sur mes lunettes, mais moins qu'avec un masque tissu. Bref, c'est pas mal, mais ça reste un masque à 5  €. Le paquet de mouchoirs estampillé Playmobil est un petit bonus.


----------



## patxito (12 Mai 2020)

France: en mai 40, ils écrivaient déjà ça…
					

Face à l’ennemi d’aujourd’hui (le coronavirus), certains en France martèlent le même credo que ceux qui virent dans le régime de Vichy une opportunité unique à saisir : « Larguons la République, refusons le libéralisme et le mondialisme ! »         Faut-il conclure de la crise que nous...




					plus.lesoir.be


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

/baille…


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2020)

*Dommage coronal collatéral




*​


----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2020)

__





						La démocratie, seul remède efficace contre le Coronavirus
					

C’est à la démocratie autant qu’aux corps humains que, dans beaucoup de pays du monde, dont le nôtre, le Covid-19 s’est attaqué.




					diacritik.com


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

Allons nous avoir bientôt des réponses pour nos futures vacances en Europe ? 









						Pourquoi c'est important. Vacances : va-t-on pouvoir au moins voyager en Europe cet été ?
					

Depuis des semaines et des semaines, les citoyens du monde ne peuvent plus circuler. Enfin, ceux qui avaient déjà la chance de voyager avant la pandémie. Malgré les restrictions décidées par le ministère de l'Intérieur français, l’Union européenne, via un plan pour l'été, incite à la réouverture...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2020)

Le délit de violation répétée du confinement devant la Cour de cassation
					

La plus haute juridiction de l'ordre judiciaire, qui examinait mardi trois questions prioritaires de constitutionnalité (QPC) sur le sujet, doit se prononcer mercredi en début d'après-midi sur une éventuelle transmission aux «sages».




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allons nous avoir bientôt des réponses pour nos futures vacances en Europe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ryanair annonce une reprise de ses vols pour Juillet , les autres compagnies vont elles suivent ?









						Coronavirus : Ryanair annonce la reprise de 40% de ses vols en juillet, sans imposer la distanciation sociale
					

Pour Eddie Wison, directeur général de Ryanair, «il est temps que l'Europe vole à nouveau». La compagnie aérienne a annoncé ce mardi la reprise de 40% de ses vols à partir de juillet, avec la mise en place de mesures sanitaires mais sans distanciation sociale imposée. Le transporteur à bas coût...




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2020)

À 113 ans, la doyenne espagnole guérit du coronavirus


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2020)

Secret médical, consentement du patient : « Toutes les digues ont cédé  »
					

ENTRETIEN. Le traçage et le fichage ouvrent une nouvelle brèche dans la violation du secret médical, observe le juriste spécialisé Bruno Py.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Allons nous devoir la fermer  ?









						Epidémie. Le Covid-19 pourrait aussi se transmettre en parlant
					

Alors que l'OMS vient d'annoncer que l'épidémie de Covid-19 pourrait "ne jamais disparaître", voilà un nouvel élément inquiétant.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Enfin une nouvelle pour les vacances en France .Pour partir dans le Europe , il faut attendre encore un peu, mais je suis optimiste 









						Vacances d'été : "Les Français pourront partir en France en juillet et août"
					

Le premier ministre a détaillé un plan de relance "sans précédent" pour le secteur du tourisme.



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## patlek (14 Mai 2020)

Moi, je vais vous dire, çà commence à me saouler le coronavirus / covid19.

Au débt, encore, çà allait... Mais, 2 mois plus tard...


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

@Jura39
Je crois que tu n'as pas compris que l'on s'en fout ! C'est plus une augmentation de ton compteur de messages que de l'information vraiment objective et instructive ! A l'heure actuelle, rien n'est joué, tout doit se mettre entre parenthèses en attendant une éradication complète naturelle ou par vaccination, et ça, ça peut durer très longtemps ! Alors, moi je me fous de ces torchons de papier qui m'horripile et n'apporte rien !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

@*Locke *
Je m'en contre fou de mon compteur .J'ai juste réagi a une news que le premier ministre a détaillée ce matin .
Il annonce quand mème que nous pouvons réserver des vacances .
Cette information me semble intéressante et non négligeable .Car beaucoup de personnes pensent à leurs congés .
Je suis de ton avis que rien n'est joué, mais il faut bien que la situation avance .
Attendre une éradication complète naturelle ou par vaccination peut prendre plusieurs mois voir plusieurs années .
Alors en attendant cela , il faut bien vivre .


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, rien n'est joué, tout doit se mettre entre parenthèses en attendant une éradication complète naturelle ou par vaccination, et ça, ça peut durer très longtemps !


Mettre entre parenthèses 10% du PIB français… Mais tu rêves !
Même si je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, les neuneus qui viennent de passer deux mois dans leurs pénates ne rêvent que d'une chose, faire de même loin de chez eux !


Jura39 a dit:


> Il annonce quand mème que nous pouvons réserver des vacances .


Voilà… File verser des arrhes aux pauvres hôteliers pour qu'ils se refassent une tréso…


Locke a dit:


> Franchement, je commence à désespérer de ne pas voir de régression...


S'il n'y avait que ça de désespérant… Ça irait ! (il faut espérer que la stabilisation persiste avant d'escompter une régression du bidule-19)


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà… File verser des arrhes aux pauvres hôteliers pour qu'ils se refassent une tréso…


Bah  alors , nous ne vivons plus  

De toute façon , mettre son argent ici et la pour ses loisirs ou son plaisir  ou dans un banque qui a "Bonne réputation" c'est un choix personnel


----------



## litobar71 (15 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> une régression *du bidule-19*


une régression _*de la bidule-19*_ ferait remarquer notre chère Académie !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2020)

Je suis quand même assez étonné de constater qu'énormément de personnes se posent la question de savoir s'ils pourront partir en vacances *à l'étranger* cette année, et ce, malgré la période incertaine que nous connaissons actuellement  et la crise sociale et économique qui s'ensuit ...

Nous avons la chance de vivre dans de beaux pays (je parle principalement de la France et de la Belgique) dans lesquels des milliers de lieux restent à découvrir.

Alors, et *exceptionnellement pour cette année*, est-ce trop difficile pour certains d'envisager de passer leurs vacances dans leur propre pays au lieu d'aller s'agglutiner dans les aéroports et des all-in touristiques à l'étranger (pour la majorité !) ?

Je ne juge pas ... chacun est bien entendu libre de faire ce qu'il veut ... je constate tout simplement !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*

Je rejoins ton avis , il y a tellement de belles choses a découvrir  dans nos pays .Sur l'article que je cite en #1806 le premier ministre ne parle que de pouvoir voyager en France. Mais il y a des milliers de personnes qui ont déjà réservées leurs voyages à l'étranger depuis des mois bien avant l'arrivé de ce virus .
Ces personnes ont investi de l'argent soit dans un voyage tout compris , soit en achetant eux mèmes leur billet d'avion , leur logement .Il y a bien une possibilité d'être remboursé , mais pour cela , il faut que l'état Français annonce que les frontières resteront fermées .
Ensuite c'est le parcourt du combattant pour être remboursé.
La réponse pour l'ouverture des frontières de l'espace Schengen devrait être connue début juin il me semble .
Je comprend donc pourquoi ses personnes se posent  autant de questions 

Désolé pour ce Hs


----------



## patxito (15 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis quand même assez étonné de constater qu'énormément de personnes se posent la question de savoir s'ils pourront partir en vacances *à l'étranger* cette année, et ce, malgré la période incertaine que nous connaissons actuellement  et la crise sociale et économique qui s'ensuit ...
> 
> Nous avons la chance de vivre dans de beaux pays (je parle principalement de la France et de la Belgique) dans lesquels des milliers de lieux restent à découvrir.
> 
> ...



J’en suis personnellement... à mon âge j’ai peu de choses à découvrir en Belgique. J’ai par ailleurs un appart en Espagne où se trouve la famille de ma femme et pas mal d’amis que nous n’avons plus vu depuis des mois. Et je suis vraiment impatient de remplir au passage un peu les caisses des sociétés d’autoroutes françaises, du secteur hôtelier et de quelques étoilés...

L’espoir fait vivre...


----------



## ibabar (15 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> est-ce trop difficile pour certains d'envisager de passer leurs vacances dans leur propre pays


La question est plus globale: prestations de service, qualité d'accueil, prix...etc, si on y ajoute l'exotisme ou le simple dépaysement (quand je traverse la frontière à Strasbourg, rien que d'entendre parler allemand me transporte déjà, et pourtant culturellement, architecturalement et gastronomiquement les différences sont ténues).
C'est ce qui a plombé les Antilles françaises au profit de la Rép Dom par exemple (entre autres). Et il me semble d'ailleurs que le gouvernement semble bien supporter nos territoires hors métropole pour ceux qui veulent "aller plus loin".

Je rejoins toutefois ton questionnement sur ce qui pousse les gens à se jeter dans la gueule du lion, mais je vais plus loin: à aller s'agglutiner y compris en France !!
Même avec des mesures plus ou moins fantaisistes, je ne vois pas la motivation d'aller sur une plage française...!?
Surtout si on ajoute à ça la fermeture des lieux de sortie (bars, restos, parcs d'attractions, musées, festivals...), bref ce qui pour beaucoup fait le sel des vacances.

Vu l'ensauvagement et le manque de civisme des Français (souvent par excès de bêtise), je ne suis déjà pas rassuré à l'idée d'aller dans un TGV avec un siège sur deux, donc les avions avec leur traitement de faveur anti-sanitaire (dont les sièges sont déjà par nature plus serrés que dans le train) c'est encore pire (je rappelle que les compagnies pourront sardiner les gens sur TOUS les sièges), donc pour moi c'est bagnole à tout va.
Et après, je ne vois pas en quoi il serait plus insensé d'aller en Italie par exemple plutôt que sur la Côte d'Azur (hormis les quelques centaines de kilomètres supplémentaires).


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Vu l'ensauvagement et le manque de civisme des Français


Des français seulement ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2020)

*Visite à l'hôpital...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> je ne suis déjà pas rassuré à l'idée d'aller dans un TGV avec un siège sur deux, donc les avions avec leur traitement de faveur anti-sanitaire (dont les sièges sont déjà par nature plus serrés que dans le train) c'est encore pire (je rappelle que les compagnies pourront sardiner les gens sur TOUS les sièges)


J'ai pourtant plus confiance de voyager en avion que dans un TGV
Le système de ventilation et le traitement de l'air étant plus efficace , il y a moins de risques .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2020)

Les temps sont durs pour nos greffiers !  

Attention à la distanciation sociale avec nos poilus !

Pffff !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2020)

Avait-il perdu l'appétit car ses croquettes/souris n'avaient plus le même goût ? Ce n'est pas précisé dans l'article.
Je plains celui qui a dû faire le prélèvement


> Un chat a été testé positif par qRT-PCR sur prélèvement rectal



Pour certains chat qui n'aiment pas les contacts, cela ne changera rien : aucun risque.
A voir pour ceux qui se promène dehors très souvent et qui adorent se faire caresser


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les temps sont durs pour nos greffiers !
> 
> Attention à la distanciation sociale avec nos poilus !
> 
> Pffff !



Ronronthérapie > DANGER.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2020)

/mode chasseur on
yaka les piéger et les relâcher très loin dans la nature !
/mode chasseur off


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2020)

/mode naturaliste on
y a longtemps qu'on en trouve très loin dans la nature !
/mode naturaliste off


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2020)

Oui, mais du coup la distanciation sociale est respéctée


----------



## ibabar (16 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Des français seulement ?


Malheureusement non, mais en l'occurence je suis Français vivant en France, donc j'ai déjà bien de la peine en voyant mes congénères, nous comparer aux autres ne serviraient à rien (quand bien même ce serait "mieux" chez nous, ça ne sous-entendrait pas forcément que ça soit "bien"   ).

Cependant, j'ai parmi mes proches des gens qui vivent en Italie et en Colombie, et le confinement dans ces 2 pays fut nettement plus drastique qu'en France: pas de joggers, de balades en poussette et de vrais contrôles de police (pas juste pour les médias) !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Cependant, j'ai parmi mes proches des gens qui vivent en Italie et en Colombie, et le confinement dans ces 2 pays fut nettement plus drastique qu'en France: pas de joggers, de balades en poussette et de vrais contrôles de police (pas juste pour les médias) !


En effet en Italie le confinement a été sévère et je suis étonné qu'elle annonce la réouverture de ses frontières pour le 3 juin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2020)




----------



## ibabar (17 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet en Italie le confinement a été sévère et je suis étonné qu'elle annonce la réouverture de ses frontières pour le 3 juin !


En France on parle de catastrophe économique pour le secteur du tourisme (qui représente 7% du PIB), mais en Italie ce secteur représente... 13% du PIB !
Par ailleurs je ne suis pas sûr que l'Etat italien soit aussi nourricier et dilapidateur de fonds qu'en France pour sauver l'insauvable (même si j'ai des doutes quand on voit les fortunes englouties - avant Covid - pour maintenir Alitalia par exemple...).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)

Beaucoup de choses vont bientôt ouvrir dans le secteur du tourisme en France .D'autres pays de UE vont ouvrir leurs frontières avant fin Juin .
Par contre , je ne comprend pas que la décision ne soit pas commune pour toute l'Europe


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> En France on parle de catastrophe économique pour le secteur du tourisme (qui représente 7% du PIB)


J'avais entendu parler de 10% du PIB français pour ce secteur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mai 2020)

Vu les problèmes dans les abattoirs.. je préfère attendre fin de semaine prochaine avant de me prononcer (temps avant de montrer des signes)


----------



## Locke (17 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vu les problèmes dans les abattoirs.. je préfère attendre fin de semaine prochaine avant de me prononcer (temps avant de montrer des signes)


Ah bon, tu te bases que sur les abattoirs ? Pour ma part, quand je vois le nombre de personnes sans masque dans les grandes surfaces pour l'alimentaire, et ce depuis le début, je me demande à quoi servent les mesures de protection ? A peine un peu de liberté retrouvée et bingo tous les jeunes se ruent à la plage sans aucune protection, mais bon il y aurait à dire. Attendons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mai 2020)

> À la veille du déconfinement, 4 employés d'un abattoir de volaille avaient également été testées positifs, à Essarts-en-Bocage en Vendée . Ce vendredi, un deuxième abattoir, à Fleury-les-Aubrais dans le Loiret, a confirmé 34 contaminations au Covid-19 au sein de l'entreprise.


Source

C'est vrai qu'il y avait pas mal de personnes sans masque, mais vendredi dernier ce n'était même pas 1/10 dans mon supermarché.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce un bon début de régression ?



Je ne vois guère l'utilité de reprendre ici des chiffres dont nous abreuvent à l'envi n'importe quelles radios ou chaînes TV !

Par contre, un chiffre semble plus significatif, le ratio entre personnes décédées et la population du pays concerné : 




​... et cela met à mal nombre d'idées reçues...


----------



## ibabar (18 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais entendu parler de 10% du PIB français pour ce secteur.


7,4% en 2018 selon cette source : https://www.economie.gouv.fr/cedef/statistiques-officielles-tourisme


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mai 2020)

Ouaaaaais, on est premiers !
ALLEZ BELGIUM !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ouaaaaais, on est premiers !  ALLEZ BELGIUM !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174175



Ne pas oublier : "une fois" !


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne vois guère l'utilité de reprendre ici des chiffres dont nous abreuvent à l'envi n'importe quelles radios ou chaînes TV !


Justement il faut faire un distinguo entre les chiffres officiels qui proviennent bien du Gouvernement français et ceux diffusés par les médias français. En Belgique, comme dans d'autres pays, la gestion, le dépistage, la comptabilité sont différents et ne peuvent en aucun cas servir de vrai comparatif. Ensuite si certains préfèrent d'autres chiffres comme toi, c'est une chose, me concernant ce comparatif ne m'intéresse pas du tout.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ensuite si certains préfèrent d'autres chiffres comme toi, c'est une chose, me concernant ce comparatif ne m'intéresse pas du tout.



Manifestement, tu ne sembles pas connaître la différence entre ce qu'est une "épidémie" et ce qu'est une "pandémie" ! 
Que tu sois adepte du "les virus n'ont pas de passeports" c'est ton droit !

Mais j'ai passé l'âge...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2020)

Les chiffres concernant la pandémie en cours :


----------



## ibabar (18 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> un chiffre semble plus significatif, le ratio entre personnes décédées et la population du pays concerné


Tu as entièrement raison sauf que... le décompte des morts n’est pas fait partout de la même façon... donc ce ratio n’est qu’une règle de 3 entre chiffres publiés et population.
_ Il y a par exemple des pays qui ne déclarent pas les morts en Ehpad (dont la France d'ailleurs au début, qui a ensuite fait un rattrapage)
_ Il y a des pays qui déclarent des morts Covid mais sans test post-mortem et à contrario des pays qui déclarent des morts non-Covid au motif qu'ils sont morts de leur comorbidité (mais un cancéreux serait-il mort à ce moment-là de son cancer ou est-ce que sa mort fut accélérée par le Covid !?)
_ Il n'y a pas d'uniformisation par pays sur les remontées de chiffres (en Italie, les hôpitaux sont indemnisés pour chaque mort Covid déclarée: je ne dis pas qu'ils gonflent les chiffres pour remplir leurs caisses, mais le doute est permis).

Sans oublier qu'en Chine la région du Hubei (dont Wuhan est le chef-lieu) compte 58,5 millions d'habitants, on est plus proche de la France que du milliard et demi de la Chine... or on sait que la région a été verrouillée au départ, et que hormis Pékin et Hong-Kong, la maladie s'est finalement peu diffusée, en tout cas pas comme on l'a connu en Europe en laissant un match OL-Turin alors que le risque était connu, ou en laissant un rassemblement évangéliste se tenir à Mulhouse (dont on sait qu'il a contribué massivement à répandre le Covid), et je ne parle pas des élections ou encore des joggers et poussettes (je rappelle qu'à Wuhan les gens étaient cloîtrés chez eux, avec la bouffe déposée sur leur palier: on est loin du confinement à la française !).
Et on peut croiser leurs 30000 morts avec les urnes funéraires où il semblerait qu'il ait pu y avoir 2 à 3x plus (soit jusqu'à 90000 morts réels dans cette province).

Mais je le répète, ce n'est pas une compétition: être meilleur que son voisin ne nous dédouane pas de la connerie...
_ Les masques sont hors de prix pour pouvoir les porter de manière sécurisée par tout le monde (pour le quidam qui travaille IRL, à raison de 1 masque pour 3 ou 4h, ça fait 3 masques par jour, à raison de 5 jours par semaine, et à 0,95€ pièce, je vous laisse faire le calcul dans le budget d'un ménage moyen...), quant au lavable, il protège moins bien et quand on voit l'hygiène moyenne des Français, je ne suis pas très rassuré sur le process de nettoyage
_ Toujours pas de tests (et pas au niveau des promesses à 700000/ semaine): on file 7 milliards à Air France, on autorise des industriels à reprendre mais on ne force aucune industrie de guerre pour produire des tests (et avant ça du gel et des masques)... 6ème puissance mondiale mais on n'arrive pas à s'organiser pour produire des tests par millions ni pour s'organiser dans le dépistage (avec pourtant une force de frappe énorme en additionnant médecins libéraux, officine de pharmacies, laboratoires d'analyse, infirmières libérales...etc)
_ Pour résumer on a 28000 morts en 2 mois vs par exemple 3500 morts d'accidents de la route... en 1 an, et là on a su trouver des ressources pour le contrôle, la prévention et la répression !
Et pendant ce temps, chacun défend son p'tit bout d'gras pour sa p'tite corporation (mais c'est humain): restaurateurs, intermittents du spectacle, industrie du transport...etc. Et au lieu de penser global et de reconstruire à long terme, on éteint les incendies à court terme avec du pognon qu'on n'a pas !
Mais si ça s'arrêtait là... quand la préoccupation principale de la masse est de savoir s'ils pourront partir en vacances cet été, plutôt que faire bloc ensemble sur comment s'en sortir... faut pas s'étonner d'être dirigés par des adolescents quand le peuple agit comme des enfants


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les chiffres concernant la pandémie en cours :


Si tu veux des chiffres et des cartes au jour le jour, je pense qu'il y a ce qu'il faut dans ceci...

*Site officiel du Gouvernement*
https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus

*Site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur*
https://www.interieur.gouv.fr

*Site officiel Santé Publique France*
https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr

*Carte officielle de la France par région*
https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus/carte-et-donnees

*Carte officielle du gouvernement des 100 km*
https://www.data.gouv.fr/fr/reuses/...n-de-100km-autour-son-domicile-a-vol-doiseau/

*Carte officielle Europe de l'OMS *https://who.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/ead3c6475654481ca51c248d52ab9c61

*Carte officielle Mondiale de l'OMS*
https://who.sprinklr.com

*Site officiel de l'OMS*
http://www.euro.who.int/fr/health-topics/health-emergencies/coronavirus-covid-19

Il y a aussi une carte mondiale en temps réel des pays qui sont affectés mais qui n'indique pas en France une géolocalisation précise. La plupart des médias reprennent cette carte.
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

*Autre carte mondiale*
https://covid19info.live/

*Autre carte pour la France*
https://mapthenews.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/5df19abcf8714bc590a3b143e14a548c

...en entête d'un message bien précis, mais à la base ciblé pour la France. Ensuite, comme il y a des cartes sur le monde entier avec des chiffres par pays, libre à tout un chacun de tirer ses propres conclusions.


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais j'ai passé l'âge...


Pour ce qui t'intéresse dans le sens qui te plaît… Hein La Capsule !

Des fois, quand les données officielles t'arrangent, tu plonges, nages, surnages et l'étales à loisir…

Alors camembert !


----------



## patxito (19 Mai 2020)

__





						Legalis | L’actualité du droit des nouvelles technologies | Le Conseil enjoint l’Etat de cesser la surveillance de Paris par drone
					

L’actualité du droit des nouvelles technologies



					www.legalis.net


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

Une bonne méthode de distanciation sociale dans les parcs:








						AFP Photo on Twitter
					

“People are seen practising social distancing in white circles in Domino Park, during the Covid-19 pandemic in Brooklyn borough of New York City.  @johaynz #AFP”




					twitter.com


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, et ? 
C'est bien, c'est mal ?
Tu es pour, tu es contre ?
Tu t'en fous ?
Parce que nom de diou de burdel de mardre, cette info, tout le monde l'a déjà lue ailleurs, elle n'est pas neuve. Alors quel intérêt de la balancer ici sans commentaire ou réaction ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors quel intérêt de la balancer ici


C'était probablement uniquement pour faire réagir rugir Romuald


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2020)

J'ai pas trop suivi ce qui s'y passait, mais il me semble que la gestion du coronavirus en Belgique a été assez "gratinée" dès le départ. Un peu comme chez nous.

Comme dit @ibabar, si des gouvernements ont planqué des morts sous le tapis les chiffres sont biaisés dès le départ.

D'ailleurs, l'opération d'enfumage a déjà commencé :








						Macron dément la pénurie de masques et parle d'une «doctrine restrictive» assumée par l'exécutif
					

Ne pas distribuer massivement des masques aurait été une stratégie assumée par l'exécutif pour éviter «la rupture», a expliqué Emmanuel Macron lundi soir dans un documentaire diffusé sur BFM TV.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## ibabar (19 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D'ailleurs, l'opération d'enfumage a déjà commencé


Sans vouloir faire de complotisme, je pense qu'on n'est qu'au début des révélations... à se demander si le gouvernement s'est occupé de gérer "aussi bien qu'il l'a pu" la crise ou si sa préoccupation première était de se couvrir pour ne pas avoir un scandale type "sang contaminé" (bien que Fabius et Dufoix aient miraculeusement évité les éclaboussures de merde...).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai pas trop suivi ce qui s'y passait, mais il me semble que la gestion du coronavirus en Belgique a été assez "gratinée" dès le départ. Un peu comme chez nous.
> 
> Comme dit @ibabar, si des gouvernements ont planqué des morts sous le tapis les chiffres sont biaisés dès le départ.
> 
> ...


Ben oui, on garde un stock de 100 masques précieusement dans un coin même si c'est les derniers. Il n'y a donc pas de pénurie car il en reste toujours 100


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire de complotisme, je pense qu'on n'est qu'au début des révélations... à se demander si le gouvernement s'est occupé de gérer "aussi bien qu'il l'a pu" la crise ou si sa préoccupation première était de se couvrir pour ne pas avoir un scandale type "sang contaminé" (bien que Fabius et Dufoix aient miraculeusement évité les éclaboussures de merde...).


Nan nan nan ! L'affaire soulevée en fin de message a aboutit sur une condamnation. Les Fabius et Dufoix ont été reconnu « coupables mais pas responsables ». La sémantique, judiciaire cette fois, a fait et continue de faire grincer les dents de pas mal de monde, Notre Capsule le premier… Alors camembert, merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors camembert, merci !


Putain ! Cette expression… je déteste.

Ça m'évoque une petite pisseuse. "Gna ! Gna ! Camembert !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain ! Cette expression… je déteste.
> 
> Ça m'évoque une petite pisseuse. "Gna ! Gna ! Camembert !"



Je n'ai pas osé le dire !


----------



## litobar71 (19 Mai 2020)

nous, les vieux croutons, dans les forums dits "techniques" employons plutôt le terme calenDOS**

**_ *D*isque *O*perating *S*ystem_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> nous, les vieux croutons, dans les forums dits "techniques" employons plutôt le terme calenDOS**
> 
> **_ *D*isque *O*perating *S*ystem_



Je préfère de loin le prosaïque "ta gueule", facilement compréhensible par le commun des mortels et immédiatement assimilable !


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça m'évoque…


…JPP, des _Guignols de l'info_ de la belle Epoque !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> …JPP, des _Guignols de l'info_ de la belle Epoque !


Je l'avais oublié celle-là. Pas mieux.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je préfère de loin le prosaïque "ta gueule", facilement compréhensible par le commun des mortels et immédiatement assimilable !



Et puis c'est plus viril.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je l'avais oublié celle-là. Pas mieux.
> 
> 
> Et puis c'est plus viril.




Ta gueule !!!...




Non, je déconne. 
C'est bien, en fait, ce que tu dis... 
Je voulais juste me donner un style viril...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je préfère de loin le prosaïque "ta gueule", facilement compréhensible par le commun des mortels et immédiatement assimilable !


Oui, ok, je confirme, mais...
Allons-nous, sous prétexte de compréhension par le plus grand nombre, nous balancer des "ta gueule" à tout bout de champ sur ce forum ?
Alors ça y est quoi, c'est la décontraction, on déconfine.
Nan vraiment...
Tiens : "marde à celui qui lira"
(j'me lâche, rénapété)


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

BON SUR QUI TAPÉ-JE EN PREMIER !!! :O :O :O


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)

Heureusement que Claude Allègre n'a pas réussi à le dégraisser mais je ne pense pas que cette bête nous apporte la solution
malgré son poids.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Claude Allègre n'a pas réussi à le dégraisser


Au contraire, Monsieur Allègre a très bien réussi à s'engraisser… Mais là n'est pas le débat !

C'te chance !


----------



## patxito (20 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 174463​


Vu mon âge canonique, je n’ai pas pu ne pas me remémorer le slogan de cette enseigne disparue:






Slogan qui était aussi une contrepèterie, comme le relèvera Coluche : _Mamie écrase les prouts _


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

Tiens, il devait trouver qu'on ne parlait plus beaucoup de lui : 








						Coronavirus : Didier Raoult critique la gestion de l'épidémie à Paris
					

Dans une vidéo, l'infectiologue et directeur de l'IHU Méditerrannée affirme qu'il y a «des questions très sérieuses» à se poser sur la gestion de l'épidémie dans la capitale.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

C'est un docteur... pardon infectiologue ou un politique ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est un docteur... pardon infectiologue ou un politique ?


C'est un personnage multiple.
Il a été partout, il a tout fait.
Patron d'un cirque il se faisait appeler Buffalo Bill, Poète en Provence on le nommait Frédéric Mistral et Chanteur Guitariste il hurlait sa hargne sous le sobriquet "Lemmy" avec Motorhead.
Il a un avis sur tout, il a surtout un avis.
C'est la nouvelle Bonne Mère de Marseille.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Tu as entièrement raison sauf que... le décompte des morts n’est pas fait partout de la même façon... donc ce ratio n’est qu’une règle de 3 entre chiffres publiés et population.
> _ Il y a par exemple des pays qui ne déclarent pas les morts en Ehpad (dont la France d'ailleurs au début, qui a ensuite fait un rattrapage)
> _ Il y a des pays qui déclarent des morts Covid mais sans test post-mortem et à contrario des pays qui déclarent des morts non-Covid au motif qu'ils sont morts de leur comorbidité (mais un cancéreux serait-il mort à ce moment-là de son cancer ou est-ce que sa mort fut accélérée par le Covid !?)
> _ Il n'y a pas d'uniformisation par pays sur les remontées de chiffres (en Italie, les hôpitaux sont indemnisés pour chaque mort Covid déclarée: je ne dis pas qu'ils gonflent les chiffres pour remplir leurs caisses, mais le doute est permis).



Ce n’est pas « sauf » mais « quoique » qu’il aurait fallu dire !

Tous les chiffres sont en effet bidouillés (pour parler poliment) mais ils conservent toutefois une signification en tant « qu’ordre de grandeur »…

« _D'après les chiffres fournis par Santé Publique France, à la date du 19 mai, 6816 décès liés au coronavirus étaient recensés en Île-de- France. Mi-avril, Wuhan avait revu à la hausse le nombre de décès confirmés du Covid-19, passant de 2579 à 3869, soit une augmentation de 50%._« 
On peut ainsi constater que, malgré cette augmentation chinoise, les chiffres restent quasiment à la moitié de ce qu’on a constaté en France !

Mais comme « silences pudiques français », il y a encore mieux : 2,6 milliards d'économies : comment le gouvernement Macron a continué d'essorer les hôpitaux ! Joli quand on écoute les gémissements ministériels concernant le personnel soignant !

De même, il était quasiment criminel d’oser dire qu’une croix avait été faite sur les personnes âgées… Et pourtant : disponible en ligne (ARS)… Une merveille de cynisme résultat d’une politique… discutable (faut pas en fâcher certains!).



ibabar a dit:


> Mais si ça s'arrêtait là... quand la préoccupation principale de la masse est de savoir s'ils pourront partir en vacances cet été, plutôt que faire bloc ensemble sur comment s'en sortir... faut pas s'étonner d'être dirigés par des adolescents quand le peuple agit comme des enfants



Ne soit pas trop dur avec lesdits « adolescents ». Le mot « irresponsable » aurait mieux convenu : il nous est quotidiennement démontré que ces personnes sont plus motivées par leur carrière et/ou par leur réélection… que par la santé des français. Quant à l’économie, on en est déjà à faire allusion à un possible retour de l’ISF (spécificité française non exportable) !

Quant au « professeur » Salomon, dont les prêches vespéraux sont attendus avec vénération par certains, ce monsieur quand même été conseiller sécurité sanitaire auprès de… M. Touraine qui a décidé de passer par pertes et profits un stock de 1,6 milliard de masques: pas de problème pour son conseiller qui, en tant que « Professeur » aurait été bien inspiré d’avoir un peu de mémoire : Serment d'Hippocrate. 

De toutes façons, les français ont les poches plus profondes que la cervelle de leurs dirigeants !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n’est pas « sauf » mais « quoique » qu’il aurait fallu dire !
> 
> Tous les chiffres sont en effet bidouillés (pour parler poliment) mais ils conservent toutefois une signification en tant « qu’ordre de grandeur »…
> 
> ...


Rhâa la la… Si tu n'avais pas été banni pendant le confinement, tu aurais suivi l'argumentaire des uns et des autres à ce sujet ! Mais bon voilà, t'étais puni !

Les chiffres… Bien sûr qu'on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut ! Ça n'est pas nouveau ! Et malgré les protestations des autres ou des uns, ils ne sont pas prêts de refléter la stricte vérité. Car un chiffre, qu'est-ce que c'est ? Un chiffre est un indicateur, ni plus ni moins ! Une donnée servant aux technocrates de point de repère pour X raisons, jouer le bégueule ou le défenseur de ces données quand et où ça t'arrange, c'est tout sauf malin ! Je te l'ai dis l'autre jour. Mais plutôt que me répondre, tu en remets une couche… Comme si tu n'avais pas compris…


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les chiffres… Bien sûr qu'on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut ! Ça n'est pas nouveau ! Et malgré les protestations des autres ou des uns, ils ne sont pas prêts de refléter la stricte vérité…


_prêts à  > préparés à 
près de  > proches de _


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

loustic a dit:


> _prêts à  > préparés à
> près de  > proches de _


et _prêts de_, à la fois préparés et proches


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> et _prêts de_, à la fois préparés et proches


Bonne réponse de Romuald !

@loustic, ta gueule !

J'avais plus de camembert en stock…


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @loustic, ta gueule !



Je dirai même plus, retourne donc démouler tes p'tites holorimes avec makomoulage !


----------



## patxito (21 Mai 2020)

Un grand centre commercial ouvert mais des parcs toujours fermés : à Paris, le contraste agace
					

L’immense centre commercial de Beaugrenelle a rouvert ce mercredi, mais le gouvernement refuse toujours la réouverture des parcs et jardins de la capitale.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

A confirmer, mais ce serait une bonne nouvelle:

on ne peut être contaminé qu'une fois par le covid-19
2 doses de "vaccin ADN" (suivre le lien pour savoir ce que c'est) protègeraient contre le covid-19









						Dr Gaetan Burgio, MD, PhD. on Twitter
					

“2 important papers on #COVID19 came out in showing  - Immunity against #SARSCoV2 (first infection) protects against re-infection - DNA vaccine (Spike) -> 2 doses protects against #COVID19 infection in Macaques   Very encouraging!   https://t.co/hfYOAoDCbd  https://t.co/3wZHQE3Jfn”




					twitter.com


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> A confirmer, mais ce serait une bonne nouvelle:
> 
> on ne peut être contaminé qu'une fois par le covid-19
> 2 doses de "vaccin ADN" (suivre le lien pour savoir ce que c'est) protègeraient contre le covid-19
> ...


Oui, enfin après avoir lu l'article dans wikipedia sur les vaccins ADN, relativisons :

vaccins non encore autorisés pour utilisation chez l'homme
avantages certains mais inconvénients dangereux dont, je cite, risque de développer une maladie auto-immune.

Alors comme avec l'hydroxychloroquine je dis tant mieux si ça marche, mais n'y voyons pas tout de suite la solution miracle.
Surtout quand l'annonce est publiée via twitter, et l'étude via Science, qui est une revue généraliste et non spécifiquement médicale. Attendons la 'peer revue' avant de nous emballer.


----------



## patxito (21 Mai 2020)

Puisse-t-il ne pas s’en remettre...  









						Le dirigeant tchétchène Kadyrov hospitalisé, le coronavirus suspecté
					

Ramzan Kadyrov dirige la Tchétchénie d’une main de fer, accusé de réprimer impitoyablement ses détracteurs. Son état est décrit comme « stable », selon les agences russes.




					plus.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

Il convient de prendre avec des pincettes ces proclamations quotidiennes quand on voit le sérieux (et la conscience professionnelle ?)  avec lequel elles sont élaborées : Coronavirus : un groupe d'Ehpad a surestimé de 342 morts son bilan quotidien 

De quoi laisser songeur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Un bonne nouvelle pour les assurés (restaurateur, etc ...)


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un bonne nouvelle pour les assurés (restaurateur, etc ...)


Pas sur. Qui qui va augmenter les primes  à toul'monde ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas sur. Qui qui va augmenter les primes  à toul'monde ?


Rabat-joie  
Mais tu as raison, si l'appel confirme cela les assurances vont avoir de gros pb d'argent et augmenter les cotisations...


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

Bonne nouvelle ?

"Stéphane Manigold, qui possède quatre restaurants à Paris, avait saisi la justice pour obtenir qu'Axa indemnise, malgré tout, ses pertes d'exploitation. Il a donc obtenu gain de cause."

Ces cause de perte d'exploitation n'est pas prévue au contrat : assureur ou état (qui a ordonné la fermeture) responsable ?

L'appel va être intéressant...

Et en imaginant que le restaurateur gagne en appel (?) l'assureur sera fondé à se retourner contre l'état en tant que seul responsable du fait générateur des dommages.

À se demander si certains juges connaissent le droit (à moins qu'ils fassent autre chose qu'appliquer les textes, ce qui est leur seule et unique fonction).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Le contrat d'Axa est clair, il rembourse en cas d'épidémie qui ne touche qu'un seul établissement, donc dans le cas d'une épidémie très limitée   



> Dans le contrat générique le plus distribué d’Axa, l’option est rédigée ainsi, selon une version consultée par l’Opinion : « La garantie est étendue aux pertes d’exploitation consécutives à la fermeture provisoire totale ou partielle de l’établissement assuré, lorsque […] la décision de fermeture a été prise par une autorité administrative compétente, et […] qu’elle est la conséquence d’une épidémie ». Le contrat semble donc couvrir les fermetures pour épidémie.
> 
> Mais juste en dessous figure : « Sont exclues les pertes d’exploitation lorsque, à la date de la décision de fermeture, au moins un autre établissement, quelles que soient sa nature et son activité, fait l’objet, sur le même territoire départemental que celui de l’établissement assuré, d’une mesure de fermeture administrative, pour une cause identique ». L’assureur veut ainsi restreindre ses garanties aux risques strictement individuels.
> 
> Or, mises ensemble, ces deux clauses semblent contradictoires. Axa France dit garantir en cas d’épidémie mais pas lorsque plusieurs établissements sont fermés. « Peut-on imaginer une épidémie dans laquelle on ne fermerait qu’un seul établissement ? » s’étonne Jérôme Goy. En droit des assurances, une exclusion est forcément limitée. « Là, elle semble non limitée puisqu’elle concernerait tous les cas d’épidémie, et donc elle pourrait être nulle ».


Source


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

"_De fait, l’arrêté du 15 mars indique que les établissements visés (dont les restaurants) « ne peuvent plus accueillir du public » : techniquement ils pouvaient rester ouverts et faire de la vente à emporter. Cette ligne de défense pourrait s’appliquer à de nombreux contrats si elle se voyait renforcée par la décision du juge, attendue le 22 mai."_

En bonne logique, si ce point de vue est mis en œuvre, l'assureur ne pourrait être appelé qu'à indemniser la différence de CA entre la "vente à emporter" et le CA réalisé en temps normal. 

Mais cela ne règle pas le problème de droit...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Le montant du remboursement, si l'appel confirme la décision, reste à définir. Cela ne sera sans doute pas aussi gênant que ça pour l'assureur. Mais bon, ne rien rembourser est encore mieux pour lui


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le montant du remboursement, si l'appel confirme la décision, reste à définir. Cela ne sera sans doute pas aussi gênant que ça pour l'assureur. Mais bon, ne rien rembourser est encore mieux pour lui



La "gêne" de l'assureur ?

Gageons qu'il saura se faire remboursements pas l'état !



Romuald a dit:


> Pas sur. Qui qui va augmenter les primes  à toul'monde ?



Rien de nouveau sous le soleil : augmentation des primes, ou... des impôts !

Vive le contribuable dans un cas et l'assuré dans l'autre (les poches sont les mêmes) !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Zut, dans tous les cas je suis perdant


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2020)

Cherchez pas, les assureurs préservent les dividendes de leurs actionnaires épioétou


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cherchez pas, les assureurs préservent les dividendes de leurs actionnaires épioétou



Légende urbaine : les dividendes versés par une entreprise proviennent des bénéfices réalisés.

Qui profite de ces bénéfices ?

En premier lieu, les salariés 
Ensuite l'état (où sont donc passés ces horribles actionsaires ?)
Viennent _ensuite_ ces fameux actionnaires...

Comment ça fonctionne : Démantelons notre fiscalité anti-économique avant qu’elle n’achève notre économie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le montant du remboursement, si l'appel confirme la décision, reste à définir. Cela ne sera sans doute pas aussi gênant que ça pour l'assureur. Mais bon, ne rien rembourser est encore mieux pour lui


Si le restaurant gagne en appel , c'est une bonne jurisprudence pour les autres procès a venir


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2020)

Merdalors !








						Covid-19: mortalité accrue à l’hôpital avec la chloroquine et l’hydroxychloroquine
					

L’analyse de près de 15.000 malades du Covid-19 traités par ces médicaments dans les 48 heures suivant le diagnostic montre une augmentation importante de la mortalité.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Voyons, les tests ont été mal réalisés. C'est un trucage pour évincer un Dr.


----------



## patxito (22 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle ?
> 
> "Stéphane Manigold, qui possède quatre restaurants à Paris, avait saisi la justice pour obtenir qu'Axa indemnise, malgré tout, ses pertes d'exploitation. Il a donc obtenu gain de cause."
> 
> ...



Le contrat d’AXA est mal rédigé : par définition, une épidémie n’est pas limitée à un seul établissement par département, c’est un non-sens linguistique.

Le juge en a dès lors tiré la conséquence logique.

C’est à se demander s’ils ont encore des juristes dans les compagnies d’assurance...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Légende urbaine : les dividendes versés par une entreprise proviennent des bénéfices réalisés.
> Qui profite de ces bénéfices ?
> En premier lieu, les salariés
> Ensuite l'état (où sont donc passés ces horribles actionsaires ?)
> ...



Une autre façon de l'expliquer : Baisse des dividendes : quand l’idéologie confine à l’absurde


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2020)

Privés de parcs, les Parisiens s’agglutinent sur des espaces publics restreints
					

Dans la capitale, parcs et jardins n’ont toujours pas été autorisés à rouvrir. Au grand dam de nombreux habitants qui investissent places, quais et bouts de trottoir pour prendre l’air.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Privés de parcs, les Parisiens s’agglutinent sur des espaces publics restreints
> 
> 
> Dans la capitale, parcs et jardins n’ont toujours pas été autorisés à rouvrir. Au grand dam de nombreux habitants qui investissent places, quais et bouts de trottoir pour prendre l’air.
> ...


C’est pour cela que je suis toujours confiné...


----------



## subsole (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour 
Par principe il faut boycotter AXA


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Par principe il faut boycotter AXA


Pis cocacola, zara, motorola, ali_baba, toussa…


----------



## patxito (27 Mai 2020)

Déconfinement : avez-vous pensé aux citoyens sans jardin, terrasse ou seconde résidence ?
					

Une opinion de Florence Marchal, autrice, éditrice, co-créatrice de la revue L'Esprit des villes, d'Edgar Kosma, auteur et de




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Déconfinement : avez-vous pensé aux citoyens sans jardin, terrasse ou seconde résidence ?
> 
> 
> Une opinion de Florence Marchal, autrice, éditrice, co-créatrice de la revue L'Esprit des villes, d'Edgar Kosma, auteur et de
> ...


Non… Pourquoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

_Message posté de la terrasse de ma résidence secondaire donnant sur le jardin : cela n'existe pas_


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Déconfinement : avez-vous pensé aux citoyens sans jardin, terrasse ou seconde résidence ?
> 
> 
> Une opinion de Florence Marchal, autrice, éditrice, co-créatrice de la revue L'Esprit des villes, d'Edgar Kosma, auteur et de
> ...


@*patxito*
tu n'as pas d'avis a ce sujet ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Déconfinement : avez-vous pensé aux citoyens sans jardin, terrasse ou seconde résidence ?
> 
> 
> Une opinion de Florence Marchal, autrice, éditrice, co-créatrice de la revue L'Esprit des villes, d'Edgar Kosma, auteur et de
> ...


Tiens, c'est mon cas   :-(


----------



## patxito (28 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*patxito*
> tu n'as pas d'avis a ce sujet ?



Ben si, je vis en plein cœur de Bruxelles, sans jardin ni terrasse, ma résidence secondaire est à 2000 kilomètres de chez moi, et j’ai des problèmes de mobilité...

Interdire aux gens de se poser sur un banc est une règle absurde de plus parmi toute une série d’autres, sans aucune justification rationnelle.

Fort heureusement, il semble que la logique la plus élémentaire commence à reprendre ses droits :









						La justice force le retour du Printemps
					

Le grand magasin parisien du boulevard Haussmann a obtenu du tribunal administratif la suspension de l’arrêté préfectoral qui maintenait ses portes fermées jusqu’en juillet.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (28 Mai 2020)

Il ne tient qu’à nous que le coronavirus ne fasse pas sombrer nos libertés
					

ÉDITO. Le risque, pour notre Etat de droit, est de voir les mesures d’urgence, par définition temporaire, devenir permanentes. Que soient écornés durablement les droits de s’exprimer, de se réunir, de manifester… Une vigilance citoyenne s’impose.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## patxito (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2020)

patxito a dit:


>


Pas envie de cliquer. qu'est-ce qu'il raconte ?
Et comme d'habitude, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2020)

Bof ! Il prend un grain de sable et en fait une montagne.

M'enfin, il n'a pas tort non plus. Les gens doivent s'assumer et le gouvernement arrêter de traiter les Français en mineurs. Si les gosses ne reviennent pas à l'école c'est avant tout parce que la communication officielle est déplorable et que dans le doute les gens s'abstiennent de prendre des risques. Inutile d'en appeler à la pression sociale. D'ailleurs, sur celle-ci, tant Blanquer que le journaliste se plantent. Je suis sorti hier et ce que j'ai entendu dans le bus tendrait plutôt à l'effet inverse : "vous gardez vos gosses à la maison, vous avez bien raison".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)

Une vidéo qui fait peur...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266389434800517122
Mais c'est un montage et la réalité est plus classique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266403974342729734
Comme quoi, il ne faut pas croire n'importe quoi


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Sur ce site https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus/carte-et-donnees (qui doit se servir des mêmes chiffres), il ont indiqué ceci :


> ⚠️ Baisse des cas confirmés due à un changement de méthode de calcul.
> Depuis le 2 juin, les patients testés positifs ne sont plus comptés qu’une seule fois.



Cela expliquerait le problème de comptabilité que tu as vu.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2020)

_Depuis le 2 juin, les patients testés positifs ne sont plus comptés qu’une seule fois._

Est-ce qu'ils expliquent ce qui les amenait à les compter plusieurs fois  ? Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe, la. Vous êtes malades vous comptez pour un, très malade pour deux, en réa pour trois   ?

/mode complot on
Au départ il fallait faire peur pour justifier le confinement, on gonfle les chiffres
Maintenant il faut justifier le déconfinement, on les minimise
/mode


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> _Depuis le 2 juin, les patients testés positifs ne sont plus comptés qu’une seule fois._
> Est-ce qu'ils expliquent ce qui les amenait à les compter plusieurs fois  ? Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe, la. Vous êtes malades vous comptez pour un, très malade pour deux, en réa pour trois   ?



C'est précisément la raison pour laquelle les comptes belges sont, eux, exacts : ils ne comptent qu'une fois !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## patxito (4 Juin 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Ben si, je vis en plein cœur de Bruxelles, sans jardin ni terrasse, ma résidence secondaire est à 2000 kilomètres de chez moi, et j’ai des problèmes de mobilité...
> 
> Interdire aux gens de se poser sur un banc est une règle absurde de plus parmi toute une série d’autres, sans aucune justification rationnelle.



Enfin !









						Oui, on peut désormais s'asseoir sur un banc : Wilmès recadre De Crem
					

Déconfinement et petit couac politique : le ministre de l'Intérieur affirmait mercredi que l'on devait toujours rester en mouvement, la Première ministre le contredit. L'arrêté ministériel va être modifié.




					www.levif.be


----------



## patxito (5 Juin 2020)

Déconfinement: la vie avec vie, enfin!
					

Aller au cinéma, prendre un café en terrasse, passer un week-end à Durbuy, à Spa ou à la mer, c’est pour tout bientôt.




					plus.lesoir.be


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2020)

J'ai rencontré la sœur du professeur Didier Raoult



​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Un semblant de stabilisation ou ce n'est qu'un leurre ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177027


Un espoir peut être


----------



## patxito (8 Juin 2020)

Vive le laxisme occidental !









						Le Japon a peur des justiciers du virus
					

La « police de l’autodiscipline » harcèle et intimide les personnes jugées laxistes face à l’épidémie. Cette traque devrait redoubler avec la deuxième vague de contaminations.




					plus.lesoir.be


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2020)

On a eu un peu la même chose avec les crétins qui crevaient le pneu des voitures ou demandaient aux soignants de déménager.


----------



## patxito (8 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> On a eu un peu la même chose avec les crétins qui crevaient le pneu des voitures ou demandaient aux soignants de déménager.



Ou les justiciers des balcons comme on les appelle en Espagne, qui gueulaient sur les gens qui à leur estime n'avaient rien à faire dans la rue.

La nature humaine dans ce qu'elle a de plus moche...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2020)

D'après le Pr Antoine Flahault (Institut de santé globale à l’université de Genève)
_Avec un nombre de nouveaux cas qui oscille entre 200 et 500 par jour, la décrue est claire et confirmée. Mais la veille sanitaire ne voit qu’une petite partie des contaminations (une sur dix, selon une étude menée avec mon équipe à Genève). La fourchette se situe donc probablement entre 2000 et 5000 infections quotidiennes. Or cela signifie tout de même, en appliquant un taux de mortalité de 1 %, que le coronavirus causerait encore 20 à 50 morts chaque jour._

(via Le Figaro)


----------



## patxito (10 Juin 2020)

L’esprit des lois au temps du Covid
					

Une opinion de François Ost, professeur émérite à l'Université Saint-Louis, membre de l'Académie royale de Belgique, président de la Fondation pour les générations futures. Par quels mécanismes des populations entières se sont-elles conformées aux normes sévères du confinement ? Si l’obéissance...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> D'après le Pr Antoine Flahault (Institut de santé globale à l’université de Genève)
> _Avec un nombre de nouveaux cas qui oscille entre 200 et 500 par jour, la décrue est claire et confirmée. Mais la veille sanitaire ne voit qu’une petite partie des contaminations (une sur dix, selon une étude menée avec mon équipe à Genève). La fourchette se situe donc probablement entre 2000 et 5000 infections quotidiennes. Or cela signifie tout de même, en appliquant un taux de mortalité de 1 %, que le coronavirus causerait encore 20 à 50 morts chaque jour._
> 
> (via Le Figaro)



çà veut dire qu'il va falloir vivre avec (en quelque sorte), il fait maintenant parti du décor.


----------



## patxito (11 Juin 2020)

Un cauchemar de plus : la nouvelle technocratie de la santé est désormais devenue un fait
					

Une opinion de Joseph Junker, ingénieur civil et père de famille. Je me suis endormi un tantinet agité hier. Non pas que je sois angoissé par le virus, non. Ce qui cause mon tourment, vraiment, ce sont toutes ces procédures. Les 40 pages du plan Covid de l’école des enfants m’avaient déjà...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2020)

Covid-19 Premier tour des municipales : selon trois économistes, l'organisation du scrutin a causé des milliers de morts


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

Enfin , le passage de la frontière redevient comme avant 









						Jura. Frontière suisse: dès lundi 15 juin, plus besoin de présenter vos papiers à la douane
					

C’est bien ce lundi 15 juin que la frontière entre la France et la Suisse va rouvrir.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juin 2020)

virus à l'école...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juin 2020)

Une deuxième vague qui va arriver (plus tôt que prévu) ? Telle est la question


> Le taux de reproduction du #covid19 en Allemagne est passé à 2,88 hier. 24h plus tôt, il était à 1,79. 48h plus tôt, il était à 1,06. (Institut Robert Koch)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274946355732066304
Et en France, il me semble qu'on se rapprochait de 1. Le site suivant permettait de voir de jolis graphiques  
Par contre, il semble un peu HS en ce moment... https://renkulab.shinyapps.io/COVID-19-Epidemic-Forecasting/
Une image avec le niveau de taux de reproduction :


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'en doute...
> 
> Avec le déconfinement, on observe manifestement une nouvelle hausse des cas confirmés de contaminations, et surtout une hausse des clusters.
> 
> Pas de nouvelle vague, mais tout de même d'excellentes raisons de rester vigilants...


Bonjour ,
Cette hausse est assez logique et risque de grimper encore .Nous allons devoir vivre encore assez longtemps avec le virus .

Et comme tu le fais remarquer , il faut rester vigilant


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tout le monde continue à respecter les gestes de protection ?


Yaka regarder les photos de la fête de la musique pour constater que non


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a encore beaucoup trop de français contaminés ! Oui, c'est stable, mais anormal


Cet article t'apportera quelques réponses, même si pas toutes.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on voit le chiffre journalier de contaminés, c'est à se demander si les mesures de protection ont servis à quelque chose ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179571


Nous avons logiquement plus de risque maintenant que pendant le confinement , rien de très surprenant .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Juin 2020)

Vu que les gens portent le masque comme un bracelet, ils contaminent les autres sans problème...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Donc c'était bien un problème sur les données concernant le nombre de contaminés.

```
1588+81+81=1750
1750/3=583,33
```
C'est pas terrible... Plus que les 2 autres d'avant (373 et 517)


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2020)

Donc si on regarde au niveau de la population Française :
2,4‰ de cas déclarés
Et 0,4‰ de décès (soit 4 pour 10 000)
Je me trompe ?
Donc à Belfort (par exemple) 20 décès supplémentaires... ok c’est moche, ça ne m’a pas touché, etc...
J’ai pas lu les 5 pages du post, mais je pense que le confinement (utile, je le concède) fera plus de mal que le COVID, et fera couler plus de 4 cafés sur 10 000... mais ça, c’est un autre débat !


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2020)

A défaut, un récap mondial, qui entre autres montre que la France ne s'en tire pas si mal malgré les légers rebonds suite aux phases 1 et 2 de déconfinement.









						Covid-19 : cinquième vague ou stabilité… visualisez l’évolution de l’épidémie dans plus de 100 pays
					

Le point sur la situation dans le monde en graphiques, avec les pays classés en fonction de l’évolution de la pandémie : reprise, recul ou stabilisation.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Nous étions au dessous de 500 la semaine dernière (quasi tous les jours), cela aurait augmenté cette semaine ? Ca me fait peur ...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juillet 2020)

Rien d'étonnant
Les tests se multiplient...
Plus on cherche, plus on trouve !
Perso, j'y vois rien d'alarmant dans ces chiffres (promis j'ai pas voté Raoult)

Ce que je vois chez moi (à Belfort, région bien touchée) : aucun cas en réanimation à ce jour
Et ça, c'est pas rien !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

asticotboy a dit:


> Rien d'étonnant
> Les tests se multiplient...
> Plus on cherche, plus on trouve !
> Perso, j'y vois rien d'alarmant dans ces chiffres (promis j'ai pas voté Raoult)



Je suis aussi de cet avis .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

Un avis qui fait peur...








						Avis urgent de la task force scientifique: évitez les bars et les boîtes de nuit dès ce week-end - Heidi.news
					

Alertée par la recrudescence de Covid-19, la task force scientifique de la Confédération a diffusé un avis urgent en forme d’alerte à la population, vendredi 3 juillet en fin de journée. Le comité d’experts appelle instamment tous les Suisses à éviter les situations à haut risque de...




					www.heidi.news


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

Les nouvelles tenues de mariage

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279543761874251776


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un avis qui fait peur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est surtout logique
je cite :
"Il s’agit d’éviter toutes les «situations à haut risque de transmission», en premier lieu desquels les boîtes de nuit et les bars. Dans l’ensemble, tous les «évènements en intérieur», et qui «ne permettent pas de maintenir la distance physique ni de porter un masque de manière continue et appropriée» sont à proscrire"


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

C'est de la folie  









						États-Unis. Ces jeunes qui tentent d'être infectés par le coronavirus... pour de l'argent
					

On se parle de près, on s'embrasse "à la française" et on se touche: les autorités n'en ont pas cru leurs oreilles quand elles ont eu vent de "soirées loterie covid-19".




					www.vosgesmatin.fr


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de la folie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non.
C'est de la connerie.
Pure.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de la folie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Romuald a dit:


> Non.
> C'est de la connerie.
> Pure.




Folie ou connerie, difficile de trancher... 
Mais il manque une case à ces gens-là, c'est clair. 

J'espère que les autorités compétentes feront tout pour sanctionner les participants et surtout les organisateurs de ce jeu obscène. 

Et j'espère surtout que tout sera fait au plus vite pour empêcher que ce "jeu" continue d'avoir lieu...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Folie ou connerie, difficile de trancher...
> Mais il manque une case à ces gens-là, c'est clair.
> 
> J'espère que les autorités compétentes feront tout pour sanctionner les participants et surtout les organisateurs de ce jeu obscène.
> ...


Oui espérons le


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juillet 2020)

Le prochain jeu sera quoi ? Une cagnotte et le 1er à réussir son suicide gagne le pactole pour son enterrement ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le prochain jeu sera quoi ? Une cagnotte et le 1er à réussir son suicide gagne le pactole pour son enterrement ?


Méfiance , certains ont beaucoup d'imagination


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juillet 2020)

Ah mais laissez-les s'amuser bordel.
Si ça se trouve dans le tas il y a le futur président des states, et grâce à ça il crèvera dans 3 mois, ce qui épargnera 4 ans de merde à ce pays.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de la folie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pratiquement dans le même registre ou pas loin...
*Bolsonaro aussi a tout fait pour y arriver... 
Et il y est arrivé ! *

**


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Juillet 2020)

Et peu importe l'issue, il sort gagnant (dixit la fin de l'article) ?
Y a franchement quelque chose de pourri dans ce bas monde.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, tout m'énerve.
Va falloir que j'aille consulter.
Et pourtant, rien que l'idée m'énerve.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et peu importe l'issue, il sort gagnant (dixit la fin de l'article) ?
> Y a franchement quelque chose de pourri dans ce bas monde.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, tout m'énerve.
> ...



Il gagne à tous les coups dans l'esprit de ses fervents supporters. 
S'il survit il devient un héros, et s'il meurt il devient un martyr. 
Pour moi, c'est un abruti dans tous les cas, et encore, je suis gentil... 

Quant à consulter... 
Pourquoi ne pas commencer par consulter un copain parmi tes meilleurs ?...  

Je partage ton avis. 
Il y a quelque chose de pourri dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, qui fait la part trop belle à de sinistres crétins comme Bolsonaro, Trump, ou Johnson. 
Bien que j'adore le Royaume-Uni et les États-Unis. 
Mais l'attitude fanfaronne des chefs d'état populistes et nationalistes de ces pays n'a pas porté chance à leurs peuples respectifs, hélas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

L'explication (ou pas)








						Le coronavirus pourrait entraîner des érections douloureuses et interminables
					

Après la perte de l’odorat et du goût, le coronavirus pourrait également entraîner des érections douloureuses et persistantes, ont révélé en juin dernier des médecins dans la revue «The American Journal of Emergency Medicine».




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'explication (ou pas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, alors je m'en vais aller lécher la bouille d'un malade.
Je veux bien m'arranger qu'elle soit douloureuse, pourvu qu'elle soit interminable.
Parce qu'en ce moment je suis plus sur le minable, le préfixe pourrait tout changer.


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2020)

... et lamainfroide pourrait alors servir de porte-manteau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bien que j'adore le Royaume-Uni et les États-Unis.



Bah ! ça-y-est c'est sûr, plus d'espoir : 
Vol Canceled but, refurb. 

Anglo-Saxons will still be high in my esteem, despite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juillet 2020)

Sans commentaire...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282268028001046529


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Sans commentaire...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282268028001046529


Bien que la connerie de beaucoup de mes contemporains ne soit plus à prouver, il semblerait (conditionnel) que les covid-Parties relèvent plus de la légende urbaine que d'autre chose. Voir les commentaires sous le touite en question, et les liens fournis avec.
Disons que c'est 50-50 en attendant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2020)

Tout à fait, et le nom du compte qui a posté ce tweet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Hier a Marseille c'était la cohue entre, les gens qui sont tous agglutiné sur le bateau (bon ok ils sont en pleine air) et sur le quai respect de la distanciation mais, porté un masque sous le menton ou ne pas en porter : same-same !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)

C'est pas très encourageant 









						L'immunité pourrait durer seulement quelques mois
					

Une étude britannique montre que les anticorps chez les personnes qui ont contracté le SARS-CoV-2 disparaissent assez vite. Le futur vaccin devra donc être soit fortement dosé, soit injecté à intervalles réguliers.




					www.20min.ch


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien que la connerie de beaucoup de mes contemporains ne soit plus à prouver, il semblerait (conditionnel) que les covid-Parties relèvent plus de la légende urbaine que d'autre chose. Voir les commentaires sous le touite en question, et les liens fournis avec.
> Disons que c'est 50-50 en attendant.


Aujourd'hui, on ne sait toujours pas avec certitude si c'est un fake, ou pas : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews...rticipe-a-une-fete-covid_1794311?xtor=rss-450

Ce que je trouve intéressant, c'est la démarche mise en oeuvre pour tenter de s'en assurer : on ne s'improvise pas journaliste d'un claquement de doigts


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Personnellement il aurait mieux fallu rendre le port du masque obligatoire à compter du 11 mai dernier


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, on ne sait toujours pas avec certitude si c'est un fake, ou pas : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews...rticipe-a-une-fete-covid_1794311?xtor=rss-450
> 
> Ce que je trouve intéressant, c'est la démarche mise en oeuvre pour tenter de s'en assurer : on ne s'improvise pas journaliste d'un claquement de doigts


Peut on dire que sortir sans masque c'est aussi une fête covid ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Peut on dire que sortir sans masque c'est aussi une fête covid ?




En toute rigueur ça dépend du contexte... 
Je comprends qu'une personne seule se promenant dans un endroit désert ne porte pas de masque. 

Personnellement , j'en porte un dès que je sors de chez moi.
Indépendamment de l'heure ou des lieux dans lesquels me rends. 

Je préfère être trop prudent que pas assez.  




Sly54 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, on ne sait toujours pas avec certitude si c'est un fake, ou pas : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews...rticipe-a-une-fete-covid_1794311?xtor=rss-450
> 
> Ce que je trouve intéressant, c'est la démarche mise en oeuvre pour tenter de s'en assurer : on ne s'improvise pas journaliste d'un claquement de doigts




Décidément, dans cette ambiance Covid, la prudence est de rigueur.  

Il faut se protéger contre le virus...
Mais aussi contre les rumeurs... 
Internet propage le faux aussi bien que le vrai. 

Et sans vouloir un seul instant verser dans le complotisme, il faut bien reconnaître que les autorités sanitaires et politiques n'ont pas toujours aidé les gens à départager le vrai du faux durant ces derniers mois... 

L'anxiété n'est pas toujours bonne conseillère. 
Il faut essayer de garder la tête froide.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2020)

Covid-19: les jeunes enfants pourraient être extrêmement contagieux


----------



## patxito (31 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19: les jeunes enfants pourraient être extrêmement contagieux



Ou pas... 









						Coronavirus : les enfants propagent très peu la maladie, selon une nouvelle étude
					

[VIDÉO] - CONTAMINATION - D'après une étude réalisée sur des centaines d'enfants en Île-de-France, les jeunes de moins de 15 seraient très peu vecteurs de la maladie Covid-19. Et bénéficieraient d'une meilleure protection.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Août 2020)

Un masque original

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288395416808062976


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2020)

Coronavirus : la Belgique interdit les «voyages non essentiels» vers plusieurs régions européennes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Août 2020)

Tabassé pour avoir demandé de porter son masque... On vit vraiment dans monde de m*****.
Pas d'autre commentaire sur cet acte horrible.


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2020)

Deux personnes hier me rapportent des cas chez leurs connaissances, ce qui n'était pas arrivé depuis longtemps ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Quand je vois ce qui ce passe à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

Allons nous être confinés encore une fois  ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Allons bon, voici le nouveau record de contaminés...


18,500 contaminés… Ça commence à faire !


> ...bon, a priori le gouvernement ne trouve rien à redire ! A ce train-là, en France il y aura 1.000.000 de contaminés en fin d'année.


Au bas mot !


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> 18*,*500 contaminés… Ça commence à faire !
> 
> Au bas mot !


18 contaminés et demi, ça ne fait pas beaucoup. Et c'est quoi-t-est-ce-que un demi contaminé  ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> 18 contaminés et demi, ça ne fait pas beaucoup. Et c'est quoi-t-est-ce-que un demi contaminé  ?


Quand je n'ai pas d'insécable sous les doigts, je mets une virgule. (comme les amerloques)


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand je n'ai pas d'insécable sous les doigts, je mets une virgule. (comme les amerloques)


*U.S. go home ! *


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *U.S. go home ! *


*ITS JUST A FLU !!! *​


----------



## peyret (7 Octobre 2020)

https://www.leprogres.fr/faits-dive...ouverte-apres-une-fete-etudiante-qui-degenere


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

Un rassemblement évangélique de 700 personnes fait polémique​


----------



## chafpa (10 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas encore tombés sur les chiffres du jour…
> 
> 
> … Qu'ils s'assoient avant de les lire !
> ...




Bof ..... rien de plus qu'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

On va juste ne plus pouvoir soigner correctement les patients qui en ont besoin, c'est tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2020)

Ailleurs dans Le Monde :









						« En Algérie, nous étouffons sous nos masques, la pression, le désarroi et la peur » : journal d’un médecin de campagne au temps du coronavirus (1)
					

Abdallah Aggoune, généraliste à Bougara, au sud d’Alger, raconte la difficulté de soigner des patients dans le déni.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2020)

Une nouvelle version de l'application StopCovid lancée le 22 octobre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Attendons le vaccin de l'institut Pasteur


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2020)

Un virologue qui tient souvent des propos plus optimistes que les autres (je n'ai plus son nom, intervient souvent sur France 5) considère que nous sommes à un sommet. A vérifier les jours qui viennent.


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> nous sommes à un sommet


Assommés par la sommation d'un couvre-feu, nous sommes !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Assommés par la sommation d'un couvre-feu, nous sommes !


Mais Médor n'y est pas soumis. La nuit la ville aux toutous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais Médor n'y est pas soumis. La nuit la ville aux toutous...


et aux poilus !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> et aux poilus !!!!


mais eux n'ont pas attendu le confinement des maîtres la nuit...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2020)

*Couvre-feu : une attestation à télécharger en Île-de-France et 8 autres métropoles*


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A votre avis le couvre-feu est nécessaire...


C'est donc ça qui nous attendait passé les trente mille cas jour, un couvre-feu nocturne dans quelques grandes agglomérations ! Bah si ça peut limiter la propagation, je dis oui !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A votre avis le couvre-feu est nécessaire...



Dans aussi peu de ville et qu'à partir de 21h : c'est stupide...
Les gens se mélangeront toujours même si en général ils se protègeront plus que pendant les soirées festives. Mais pour ces soirées, je suis certain que ça ne changera rien à certains...

ps: c'est l'idée que j'ai en tête, j'espère me tromper. En tout cas ce "couvre-feu" est toujours mieux que rien.


----------



## patxito (15 Octobre 2020)

Cela va juste achever les secteurs de la restauration et de la culture dans les villes concernées.

Quant au covid, il continuera à se propager dans les transports en commun, au boulot, dans les écoles et universités, etc.


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2020)

patxito a dit:


> achever […] la culture


Ouais j'ai vu ça ! 

_« Laurent Ruquier renonce au direct pour conserver son public à l'écran ! »_


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2020)

*Couvre-feu : téléchargez l'attestation de déplacement*


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Couvre-feu : téléchargez l'attestation de déplacement*


Merci Benjamin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci Benjamin !


Y'en a au moins un qui suit...


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'en a au moins un qui suit...


Du coup on est deux !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup on est deux !



J'ai suivi le lien de TimeCapsule... 

Article du Figaro signé *Benjamin Ferran*.  


Avec de la chance, d'autres vont peut-être réussir à suivre aussi, maintenant...


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2020)

T'es pas comme le macomaniac toi dis-donc ! Tu donnes les réponses d'emblée ! 

Bon du coup… Manque plus qu'un 4e larron et à nous la belote !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)

Espérons que le couvre feu fasse baisser ses taux dans les 15 Jours a venir .


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2020)

Covid-19 : découvrez quel est le taux d'incidence dans votre commune.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2020)

2ème vague...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Covid-19 : découvrez quel est le taux d'incidence dans votre commune.


Donc, si je comprends bien ces chiffres, on embastille quasiment la population entière pour un taux d'incidence au grand maximum de 250 pour 100 000. Ramené à mon patelin, ça fait moins de 8 personnes qui ont chopé la grippe covid. Sur ces personnes, combien vont mourir ? Peut-être un, peut-être personne.

Alors, où est le problème qui nous faire croire qu'on vit une apocalypse, ce qui n'est absolument pas vrai ? Selon moi, on est en train de créer une crise qui n'a pas lieu d'être.

Je suis l'actualité du football. Quand un joueur est signalé positif, ils le mettent au vert pendant 15 jours, voire moins, et puis il retrouve ses petits copains dès que son test est négatif. Ça fait chier son entraineur qui doit recomposer son équipe mais c'est tout.

Corinne Diacre, sélectionneuse nationale des Bleues, déclarée positive l'autre jour, manque le rassemblement de ses joueuses et le match contre la Macédoine. Cinq jours après, elle est déclarée négative et la revoilà à Clairefontaine. Elle est actuellement en Autriche avec tout le groupe pour le match suivant. 

Qu'on me comprenne bien. Je ne minimise absolument pas le risque qu'une personne peut courir en chopant le covid et encore moins le risque qu'elle peut faire courir à une personne fragile de son entourage. Je suis persuadé que si j'attrape cette merde, vu mon état de santé général, je vais passer dans le meilleur des cas de très très mauvais moments aux urgences. Alors quand je sors je porte un masque. Je me protège et je protège les autres. C'est pour moi plus une question de politesse qu'une obligation légale. Je ne vois pas ce qu'un couvre-feu, un confinement, ou toute autre restriction à mon droit fondamental d'aller et venir où bon me semble va changer à cela.

Le risque zéro ça n'existe pas. Je risque ma vie chaque fois que je sors, bien plus parce que les trottoirs de ma commune ont été défoncés par des travaux publiques cet été et qu'ils n'ont toujours pas été réparés, me forçant à marcher sur une route de grande circulation pendant plusieurs dizaines de mètres, que par le covid-19.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'on me comprenne bien. Je ne minimise absolument pas le risque qu'une personne peut courir en chopant le covid et encore moins le risque qu'elle peut faire courir à une personne fragile de son entourage. Je suis persuadé que si j'attrape cette merde, vu mon état de santé général, je vais passer dans le meilleur des cas de très très mauvais moments aux urgences. Alors quand je sors je porte un masque. Je me protège et je protège les autres. C'est pour moi plus une question de politesse qu'une obligation légale. Je ne vois pas ce qu'un couvre-feu, un confinement, ou toute autre restriction à mon droit fondamental d'aller et venir où bon me semble va changer à cela.


Si tout le monde portait le masque correctement (et non uniquement sur la bouche) et ne faisait pas la fête (par liberté...), le virus circulerait moins et nous n'aurions pas besoin de couvre feu ou confinement.

Si tu n'es pas au courant, beaucoup d'opération sont annulées dans les hôpitaux pour libérer des places pour les cas graves du Covid et on s'approche de la saturation. Si la situation actuelle continue, ben ce sera la catastrophe.

Quand à ceux dont l'opération a été reportée, ben ils risquent d'attendre parfois des années avant de pouvoir la refaire (comme les greffes). Tout ça parce que certains idiots prônent la liberté de ne pas porter de masque.

Pour le confinement, le gouvernement a tout fait pour que la situation soit... comme s'il n'y avait pas de virus : lieux de contagion toujours ouverts (pas de télétravail obligatoire, écoles restant ouvertes, etc...). Tout cela pour rassurer la population et faire plaisir aux entreprises.
Même le couvre feu est un peu idiot : les gens s'entassent encore plus dans les transports vu qu'ils doivent rentrer plus tôt. Les personnes portant mal le masque (ou même n'en portant pas) peuvent avoir le "plaisir" de contaminer d'autres personnes plus facilement.

ps: désolé pour ce pavé un peu méchant envers certaines personnes


Et quand on voit la réaction de certains (j'ai caché le nom) qui se lâchent sur Twitter ou autre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

Pour cette infectiologue belge, il faudra “reporter les fêtes de fin d’année en juillet-août”


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2020)

@ecatomb

Aussi cruel que cela puisse paraître, je suis plutôt d'accord avec le tweet que tu sites mais je comprends parfaitement ton point de vue. Je partage ta colère. Mais la colère ça ne fait pas avancer les choses. Contre la mort, il faut vivre. Il n'y a aucune autre solution. On ne peut pas bloquer tout un pays, tuer des commerces, ruiner les familles, pour quelques idiots. Jouer à l'autruche ne fait que retarder les choses.

La liberté que je revendique, qui est mon droit fondamental, n'est pas celle du masque ou non, mais simplement de me déplacer où je veux aux heures que je veux, sans avoir à me "justifier" et sans prendre le risque de l'arbitraire policier.

Quant à l'action politique – j'écris politique parce que ça va plus loin que le seul gouvernement – va pour la première vague mais la deuxième on l'a vue venir de loin. L'état d'urgence "sanitaire" aurait du débloquer des moyens conséquents pour les établissements médicaux, pour les médecins, et pas bloquer la vie économique du pays. Si les hôpitaux sont débordés, c'est parce que rien n'a été fait entre temps. Le "monde d'après" qui est devenu le "monde du pendant" est identique au "monde d'avant". La position du gouvernement et son comité scientifique des Pr. Diafoirus, Purgon, Fagon et Cie, est d'espérer le vaccin dans la hotte du père Noël. C'est une position de lâches.


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Octobre 2020)

Début d'année, enfin je l’espère, l’Europe ça me réunir et ce dire, on ne peut plus continuer comme ça! Ok les morts sont là, mais demain s'il n'y a plus d'économie se sera par le virus qui fera le plus de mort, se sera lui-même, car une révolution se prépare et elle montes déjà dans certains pays d’Europe. Pour moi ont ces poses par les bonnes questions.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La liberté que je revendique, qui est mon droit fondamental, n'est pas celle du masque ou non, mais simplement de me déplacer où je veux aux heures que je veux, sans avoir à me "justifier" et sans prendre le risque de l'arbitraire policier.


Je pourrais être d'accord avec uniquement si tu signais une décharge indiquant refuser tout soin en cas de COVID. Tu la choppes, tu restes dans ton appartement, et tu meurs, ou pas. Mais tu ne te fais pas soigner. Donc tu n'encombres pas les services hospitaliers et tu ne coutes rien (en terme de soins) à la société.

Le libre arbitre de chacun doit être à double sens : tu le prends ET tu dégages la société de tout soin à ton égard.

Mais je te souhaite quand même sincèrement de ne pas la chopper et de rester parmi nous


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je pourrais être d'accord avec uniquement si tu signais une décharge indiquant refuser tout soin en cas de COVID. Tu la choppes, tu restes dans ton appartement, et tu meurs, ou pas. Mais tu ne te fais pas soigner. Donc tu n'encombres pas les services hospitaliers et tu ne coutes rien (en terme de soins) à la société.
> 
> Le libre arbitre de chacun doit être à double sens : tu le prends ET tu dégages la société de tout soin à ton égard.
> 
> Mais je te souhaite quand même sincèrement de ne pas la chopper et de rester parmi nous



Mais #@% !

Je respecte les consignes, je porte un masque, dans les transports, puis dehors quand on me l'a demandé, je me frictionne les mains avec les produits proposés à l'entrée des magasins.

Ça fait cinq mois que je vis et circule sans chopper le covid. Et tout d'un coup, je vais l'attraper ? De 6H00 à 21H00, je suis immunisé mais à 21H01 jusqu'au lendemain matin je suis contaminé ? WTF !!!

Les commerçants ont mis en place les consignes sanitaires demandées. Et là, tout d'un coup, on leur coupe la chique. Pourquoi ?

Tu sais où l'épidémie est repartie ? Pas dans les commerces, pas dans les écoles, pas dans les entreprises. Dans les EHPAD ! On se demande comment c'est possible ? Ils sont sensés faire le tri à l'entrée.

Le système de santé ? RIEN À FOUTRE ! Le personnel médical ? RIEN À FOUTRE ! Je fais comme le gouvernement.

On m'a déjà fait le coup au printemps. Restez chez vous pour soulager le système de santé qu'on a mis en pièce pendant vingt ans sous prétexte d'économie mais par idéologie. Une fois ça va mais trop c'est trop.

Cinq mois à rien foutre. Quand on voit le bouquin de Martin Hirsch il n'y avait pas de problème selon lui. D'ailleurs, dès la baisse de pression sur l'hôpital, la même politique a repris, par les mêmes individus. Et je ne me fais aucune illusion, après la deuxième vague, et en attendant la troisième parce que les mêmes causes auront le même effet, ils en reviendront à la même politique. Et Martin Hirsch publiera un second volume pour dire que tout est allé pour le mieux.

À un moment, il faut assumer entièrement les conséquences des arbitrages budgétaires rendus. Le secteur médical est par terre ? Tant pis ! Assumez les conséquences.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)

J'ai écouté notre président , et rien pour les frontaliers , je vais voir téléphoner a mon employeur demain


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2020)

wwwoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Moi surfant sur la 2eme vague (admirez un peu)


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

*Labyrinthe...




*​


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2020)

Juste pour préciser si cela n'était pas clair que je n'ai rien contre notre pauvre personnel médical qui va encore en prendre plein la tronche et dont ces messieurs les politiques exploitent encore une fois sans vergogne le dévouement.

J'écoutais les commentaires sur LCI puis sur TPAMP (où des questions plus pertinentes que sur LCI ont été soulevées) et m'est venue la pensée des poilus de la grande guerre. Ces masses d'hommes envoyé à l'abattoir par de savants généraux, offensive meurtrière après offensive meurtrière, en proclamant le salut de la patrie, l'honneur national, etc. avec, pour s'assurer de leur docilité, le vin drogué, le peloton d'exécution et le cordon de gendarmes sur l'arrière.

Là, c'est le petit commerce qu'on envoie à l'abattoir. Et pourquoi ? Je n'ai toujours pas compris la pertinence de fermer mon coiffeur, ma libraire, mon cordonnier, qui tous appliquent scrupuleusement depuis des mois les consignes de sécurité et les font appliquer par leurs clients. Ma peur ? Que ces services si utiles et dont la proximité m'est bien pratique ne survivent pas à cette deuxième vague de mesures gouvernementales.

Tout cela me paraît totalement incohérent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Octobre 2020)

Cette évaluation des chiffres fait peur pour une fin du confinement cette année...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321565274152280064


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

Allez, je me lance dans la lecture du marc de café, mais ça risque d'être aussi valable que tous les discours de prévisionnistes. Dans deux semaines, la situation sera aussi grave, voire pire. Les autorités décrèteront un confinement draconien, qu'ils n'ont pas osé cette fois ci. Un peu avant Noël, ce confinement sera assoupli (achats des cadeaux, fêtes en famille). Après les fêtes, rebelote, la situation ayant de nouveau empiré. Ça s'appelle être optimiste, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2020)

Je propose de supprimer Noël


----------



## Icloud92 (29 Octobre 2020)

De toute façon l'optimiste va descendre dans la rue quand il n'y aura plus de quoi payer ses factures.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2020)

Les attestations nécessaires  sont disponibles depuis ce jeudi soir sur le site du gouvernement 

Cela semble être, cette fois, complet !


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...mais je n'ai pas vraiment le sentiment qu'un mois sera suffisant, mais nous verrons bien.



Et après ?

On déconfite* jusqu'à la vague suivante ?

* c'est une trouvaille du correcteur automatique que je laisse tant elle me paraît d'à propos.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2020)

Le cycle ne saurait s'arrêter sans traitement efficace contre le virus, étant entendu que le comportement pavlovien de la plupart de nos contemporains ne changera pas (suffit de voir la frénésie d'achats compulsifs à chaque annonce d'un nouveau confinement).


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et après ?


Pour les survivants, ce sera ce que décide encore une fois le gouvernement. Je dis bien survivants, car comme les petits commerces envient les grandes surfaces et qu'ils tiennent réellement à ouvrir envers en contre tout, ce seront ces commerçants qui distribueront la mort à tout leurs clients pour remplir leur tiroir-caisse !

Cruel dilemme pour certains commerces : fermeture en risquant de plier définitivement boutique ou ouverture en distribuant la mort pour remplir la caisse en sachant que le patron d'un commerce récalcitrant pourra en mourir. Alors vivre ou mourir, être hors la loi ?


----------



## boninmi (31 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour les survivants, ce sera ce que décide encore une fois le gouvernement. Je dis bien survivants, car comme les petits commerces envient les grandes surfaces et qu'ils tiennent réellement à ouvrir envers en contre tout, ce seront ces commerçants qui distribueront la mort à tout leurs clients pour remplir leur tiroir-caisse !
> 
> Cruel dilemme pour certains commerces : fermeture en risquant de plier définitivement boutique ou ouverture en distribuant la mort pour remplir la caisse en sachant que le patron d'un commerce récalcitrant pourra en mourir. Alors vivre ou mourir, être hors la loi ?


A petits commerçants, petite distribution de mort, et à grande distribution ... ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> A petits commerçants, petite distribution de mort, et à grande distribution ... ?-


Déjà a quoi bon pour certains commerces de rester ouvert dans la mesure ou nous sommes tous confinés. Nous devons aller à l'essentiel, pour certains continuer à aller travailler et faire ses courses pour s'alimenter, sorti de là on ne doit pas trainer ailleurs. Mais il est vrai que beaucoup de gens se trouvent mille excuses !

Je comprends certains commerces, mais moi je n'irais pas dans un endroit ou il n'y a pas d'espace. J'ai deux comptes dans deux grandes surfaces et mes prochaines courses se feront par internet. Bien sûr que c'est pénalisant, mais quoi faire, respecter les consignes, désobéir, faire comme les jeunes qui se sentent invincibles en passant outre toutes les consignes ! Et si demain un membre de votre famille décède par la faute de quelqu'un qui n'aura pas respecté les consignes, vous ferez et direz quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ce seront ces commerçants qui distribueront la mort à tout leurs clients pour remplir leur tiroir-caisse !



Quelle exagération ! Que de lieu communs !

Les commerçants ne distribuent pas la mort. Quant au COVID, ils appliquaient déjà des consignes strictes avant ce reconfinement.

Par chez moi, en centre ville, c'était port du masque obligatoire. Port du masque dans les transports. Tu n'entrais pas à la fnac sans masque ni sans te passer les mains au gel. Idem chez ma libraire qui n'acceptait pas plus de cinq personnes à la fois dans sa boutique à cause de son exiguïté. Ma banque appliquait aussi des consignes strictes, comme le petit commerce de journaux où j'achète mes titres de transport. Comme la poste où je me suis rendu plusieurs fois. Partout où je me suis rendu depuis le mois de mai, les consignes sanitaires étaient scrupuleusement appliquées et suivie par la plupart des gens, surtout les jeunes.

Je me suis retrouvé un après-midi, dans un bus à heure de pointe, rempli d'écoliers et de lycéens, tous masqués – je fais plus attention à mes horaires depuis. Qu'est-ce que cela change pour eux ce reconfinement ? Rien.

Le masque suffit largement à nous protéger. Une contamination c'est quand DEUX personnes n'ont pas respecté les protocoles.

Macron autorise les visites dans les EHPAD. Pourtant c'est là que c'est reparti, parce que les familles ne respectaient pas les consignes, parce que certains vieux s'en foutaient (je parle de vécu).

Les Français n'ont pas fait la "bamboche" comme le prétend un ministre. Mais quand la communication du gouvernement est aussi absconse, les consignes aussi contradictoires, comment maintenir la mobilisation, la vigilance. ? C'est ça l'échec du déconfinement. On marchandait il y a encore quelque semaines sur la jauge autorisée en spectateurs dans les stades de football.

Et qu'est devenu le responsable de ce fiasco ? Il a été promu 1er ministre.

Quand la deuxième vague sera passée, que les patients transiteront des urgences à la maison ou à la chambre froide, que le personnel médical survivant s'effondrera de fatigue et de dégoût, on repartira pour un nouveau tour. Les gens vont sortir, les frontières vont rouvrir et les contaminations seront à la hausse.

Nous sommes gouvernés par des incapables conseillés par des imbéciles, mais surtout par des lâches, qui emploient le mot de courage après l'avoir vidé de tout son sens.


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une contamination c'est quand DEUX personnes n'ont pas respecté les protocoles.


Permets moi de douter. On connait le mode principal de diffusion du virus (via la muqueuse nasale), mais à partir du moment où le masque n'est pas assez étanche pour forcer la respiration 100% à travers, son efficacité n'est pas non plus de 100%. Ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : Si, le masque + le lavage des mains + les gestes barrières + la distanciation sociale sont les meilleurs moyens, et les seuls en l'absence de vaccins, de contenir la pandémie.
Malheureusement le risque zéro n'existe pas.

Quant à l'action du gouvernement, bien sur qu'ils naviguent à vue, entre ne pas trop mécontenter le bon peuple - il y a (toujours !) des éléctions à venir, ne pas trop flinguer l'économie, etc, etc. Je ne les aime pas vraiment mais n'aimerai pas être à leur place, et ne suis pas sur que d'autres auraient mieux géré la situation. Différemment peut-être (et encore, les enjeux sont les mêmes), mieux , pas forcément.

Et oui, les commerçants ne distribuent pas la mort, ils ne sont pas fous, eux aussi ont besoin de vivre, et pour cela être ouverts. Limite ce sont les grandes surfaces qu'il aurait fallu fermer : promiscuité, bouteilles de gel à l'entrée vides en peu de temps (quand il y en a), tout pour (dé)plaire.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2020)

Le conseil scientifique plaide pour une stratégie de «suppression» du Covid après la deuxième vague.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Permets moi de douter. On connait le mode principal de diffusion du virus (via la muqueuse nasale), mais à partir du moment où le masque n'est pas assez étanche pour forcer la respiration 100% à travers, son efficacité n'est pas non plus de 100%. Ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : Si, le masque + le lavage des mains + les gestes barrières + la distanciation sociale sont les meilleurs moyens, et les seuls en l'absence de vaccins, de contenir la pandémie.
> Malheureusement le risque zéro n'existe pas.
> 
> Quant à l'action du gouvernement, bien sur qu'ils naviguent à vue, entre ne pas trop mécontenter le bon peuple - il y a (toujours !) des éléctions à venir, ne pas trop flinguer l'économie, etc, etc. Je ne les aime pas vraiment mais n'aimerai pas être à leur place, et ne suis pas sur que d'autres auraient mieux géré la situation. Différemment peut-être (et encore, les enjeux sont les mêmes), mieux , pas forcément.
> ...



Vous me feriez rire avec vos contaminations statistiques si le sujet n'était aussi grave.

"risque zéro". Le mec* qui a introduit cette notion, on devrait le tuer à coup de pieds. Il n'y a pas de "malheureusement". Malheureusement ça veut encore dire que tu en rêves. Ça n'existe pas. La mort c'est la vie, la vie c'est la mort. Le risque de décès lors d'un accouchement est toujours réel. On le minimise mais il est toujours là. Faut-il arrêter de faire des enfants ?

Le port du masque est la solution. Couplé avec le confinement des malades, c'est radical. Regarde la Corée du Sud.

Sinon, pourquoi prendre le risque de laisser les écoles ouvertes ?

Le vaccin ? Comme avec la grippe ? [parce que le COVID c'est une grippe puissance 10]. Chaque année une nouvelle grippe, un nouveau vaccin. Vu le mal qu'ils ont a concocter celui-là, ça promet...

Depuis le mois de mai, je me balade partout avec un masque, j'ai sans doute croisé des malades, des assymptomatiques, et je suis toujours là. Car le COVID, moi, s'il me trouve, il me tue. Je ne me fais aucune illusion. La vérité c'est que la mort c'est Covid + pathologie morbide. Pas COVID seul. Les "jeunes" touchés dont nous rabat les oreilles Macron, étaient tous atteints d'une autre pathologie.

La seule solution est l'immunité globale. Il faut laisser circuler le virus parmi la population capable de lui résister. Il y en a beaucoup. On l'a vu avec les footeux. En une semaine ou deux, ils sont sur pied. Ils faut protéger les personnes vulnérables, les protéger, pas les isoler.

Les cafetiers n'ont pas joué le jeu ? Il faut les fermer administrativement. Idem pour les restaurants. Le filtrage dans les EHPAD a été souvent défaillant. Il faut durcir les contrôles, donner les moyens techniques et humains.

Non. Macron a choisi la punition collective.

L'économie ? Ils sont en train de la tuer. Ils vont en rajouter une couche ce soir, parce qu'ils sont cons et que "les cons ça ose tout".

1 - On ferme les boutiques, même si aucun "cluster" n'a jamais été enregistré dans un commerce de centre ville en France depuis six mois. Puis on dit aux gens de commander par téléphone et internet, d'aller retirer ensuite au froid, sous la pluie, leur commande, en file indienne dans la rue… cherchez la logique. L'important n'est pas de tomber malade ou non mais d'avoir son attestation.

2 - Les supermarchés restent ouverts et vendent les mêmes produits que les boutiques qu'on a fermé arbitrairement. C'est injuste! Donc on va interdire aux FNAC et aux supermarchés de vendre les "produits non essentiels". La formule elle-même est sujette à caution. C'est quoi essentiel ? Au non de quoi ? Qu'est-ce que tu en sais de ce qui est essentiel pour moi ?

3 - Il y a trop de monde qui fait ses courses ? On leur a pourtant a dit de continuer à vaquer comme avant, qu'ils ne manqueront de rien. Promis ! On va limiter les entrées dans les supermarchés, créer des fils d'attentes artificielles, au froid, à la pluie. Qu'importe, du moment où ils ont leurs attestations.

_Winter is coming_. Mais ni Le Maire ni Castrex ne semblent s'en soucier.

4 - Amazon vend de tout ? Scandale ! On va interdire à Amazon de vendre (comme en avril). Ça ne fera pas ressusciter les petits commerces mais c'est "au nom de l'équité" qu'on va saupoudrer d'un peu de nationalisme de pacotille.

Y'a Erdogan qui appelle à boycotter les produits français. On n'a pas besoin de lui, on s'en occupe nous même !

Les gens peuvent travailler mais travailler à quoi ? À produire quelque chose que tu n'as pas le droit de vendre ? Quelque chose que tu ne pourras pas distribuer parce que t'as fermé les relais routiers et qu'ils en ont marre de bouffer et chier dehors par 10°C ?

La France réinvente l'Union Soviétique en pleine économie de marché.

Pourquoi les gens font provision de pâtes, de riz, d'huile et de pq ? Parce qu'ils savent quelle bande d'abrutis peuple les ministères.










						La grande distribution s'oppose à une fermeture des rayons «non-alimentaires»
					

La fédération représentative du secteur estime que cette mesure est injustifiée et «compliquerait la vie des Français».




					www.lefigaro.fr
				












						Confinement : les chauffeurs routiers envisagent une action la semaine prochaine
					

Les organisations syndicales des transports réclament la réouverture des relais routiers. Un rendez-vous est prévu avec le ministre des Transports, Jean-Baptiste Djebbari, ce mardi.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				





* Y'a qu'un mec pour sortir une connerie pareille. Une femme sait instinctivement que la vie c'est le risque.


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le port du masque est la solution





Moonwalker a dit:


> La seule solution est l'immunité globale. Il faut laisser circuler le virus parmi la population capable de lui résister.


Y'a pas comme une contradiction, la ? Et comment définis-tu la population capable de résister ?
Mais je te sens colère, alors bon.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas comme une contradiction, la ? Et comment définis-tu la population capable de résister ?
> Mais je te sens colère, alors bon.



Non. Pas contradiction. Je ne dis pas de se balader le nez à l'air. Je dis que confiner les gens et puis les déconfiner et puis les re-confiner, etc. au grès des statistiques, ce n'est pas tenable.

Aux chiottes les statistiques !

Lors de la grippe de Hongkong en 1969, on n'a pas tenu de statistiques, on n'a confiné personne. Pourtant ce fut autrement violent. Et à la fin de l'année c'était fini.


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lors de la grippe de Hongkong en 1969, on n'a pas tenu de statistiques, on n'a confiné personne. Pourtant ce fut autrement violent. Et à la fin de l'année c'était fini.


Nous sommes d'accord. Mais à l'époque on ne parlait pas du principe de précaution et de risque zéro. Ne pas oublier le paramètre politique dans les décisions gouvernementales, paramètre dont l'importance est aujourd'hui démultipliée à cause des réseaux sociaux. C'est regrettable mais c'est un fait.
La Suède et le Royaume-uni ont au début opté pour la stratégie de l'immunité collective. Le Royaume-uni a reculé, la Suède a persisté et il semblerait (conditionnel) que ça porte ses fruits aujourd'hui. Sauf que c'est un pays de 10 millions d'habitants, pas de 60, ce qui logiquement fait moins de morts potentiels, et que c'est un pays nordique donc réputé être plus civique sur les consignes que les latins.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

Sans pousser jusque là-bas, l'Allemagne a choisi la voie d'un confinement "léger". Les salles de spectacle, les restaurants, les bars etc, sont fermés, mais les magasins restent ouverts avec des consignes strictes. C'est suffisant. Et aussi, ils ont mis du pognon dans l'aération. À l'école par exemple, les enfants gardent leur manteau à la cantine parce qu'on ouvre les fenêtres. Aérer est bon pour limiter les risques. En France, on a tout fermé lors des premiers froids.

J'ai entendu un épidémiologiste hier soir qui disait qu'on n'en viendra pas à bout, que les objectifs du conseil scientifique et du gouvernement sont irréalistes, simplement parce qu'on est en hiver, et qu'en hiver les gens tombent malades, que c'est la raison pour laquelle les cas augmentent, qu'on en aura jusqu'au mois de mai à rester confiner s'ils ne changent pas d'approche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai entendu un épidémiologiste hier soir qui disait qu'on n'en viendra pas à bout, que les objectifs du conseil scientifique et du gouvernement sont irréalistes, simplement parce qu'on est en hiver, et qu'en hiver les gens tombent malades, que c'est la raison pour laquelle les cas augmentent, qu'on en aura jusqu'au mois de mai à rester confiner s'ils ne changent pas d'approche.


Et pour te consoler, sache que le personnel soignant n'est pas vacciné contre la grippe... 

D'où cette impérissable phrase du PM : "_Il ne faut pas tomber malade car les hôpitaux sont encombrés_"
Si tu réchappe du Covid, tu ressors avec u!ne grippe gratuite ! 

Source P. Juvin / G. Pompidou


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> rester confiner s'ils ne changent pas d'approche.


Espérons qu'en regardant ce qui se passe à côté "ils" reverront leur copie.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Espérons qu'en regardant ce qui se passe à côté "ils" reverront leur copie.



C'est en cours.









						Le Conseil scientifique souhaite un changement de stratégie pour «supprimer» le virus
					

Dans sa note rendue au gouvernement, le Conseil scientifique exprime sa crainte de voir plusieurs autres vagues toucher le pays et recommande dès lors un changement de stratégie. L’une d’elles consiste à introduire des mesures fortes dès...




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Reste à voir ce que le gouvernement en fera...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et pour te consoler, sache que le personnel soignant n'est pas vacciné contre la grippe...


Une source ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2020)

Voila ce que j'ai pour me rendre en Suisse pour mon Job









						Covid-19: les modalités du confinement pour les frontaliers - GTE
					

A compter du vendredi 30 octobre, la France entre dans une période de confinement jusqu’au 1er décembre. Par conséquent, les personnes résidant en France devront être munies d’une attestation dérogatoire de déplacement afin de justifier les motifs de déplacement.



					www.frontalier.org


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

Le confinement ou le mythe de l’apprenti sorcier, par Ariel Beresniak
					

Pour le docteur en médecine Ariel Beresniak, le confinement décidé par l'exécutif français n'a pas de fondement scientifique, mais pourrait s'expliquer par la volonté des dirigeants de minimiser leurs responsabilités, ou par leur désir de dominer.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une source ?





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et pour te consoler, sache que le personnel soignant n'est pas vacciné contre la grippe...
> 
> D'où cette impérissable phrase du PM : "_Il ne faut pas tomber malade car les hôpitaux sont encombrés_"
> Si tu réchappe du Covid, tu ressors avec u!ne grippe gratuite !
> ...


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2020)

Sauf qu'il semblerait que c'est un choix et non une conséquence de quelque chose :









						Grippe : "On ne peut pas forcer les soignants" à se vacciner, regrette l'un d'eux
					

INVITÉ RTL - Le médecin Jamil Rahmani,  regrette que tous les soignants ne se fassent pas vacciner contre la grippe.



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## boninmi (3 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il semblerait que c'est un choix et non une conséquence de quelque chose :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il n'y a plus de vaccins en pharmacie ...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Je connais beaucoup de soignants qui refusent d'être vacciné


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il semblerait que c'est un choix et non une conséquence de quelque chose :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est parfaitement inadmissible de ne pas faire figurer au contrat de travail d'un soignant (quel que soit son niveau) une obligation de vaccination.
En cas de refus : pas d'embauche !
Les maladies nausocomiales, jamais entendu parler ?

C'est bien la conséquence d'une irresponsabilité coupable !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2020)

Confinement : pratique sportive, ouverture des commerces, fêtes...Voici ce qui est autorisé et ce qui n'est l'est pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2020)

*Cocotte minute*©*...





*​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Confinement pour Noël ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Novembre 2020)

C'est bien parti pour être nécessaire. Mais je doute que le gouvernement le fasse de peur de se mettre la population à dos.
Je mise sur quelque jour sans confinement pour passer Noël en famille (ou du moins avec des règles plus souples)


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...a la fin du mois, voire avant, nous aurons franchi le cap des 2 millions de contaminés. A quoi servent les mesures de protection, du couvre-feu et confinement partiel ?



C'est l'hiver. Les gens tombent malades.


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est l'hiver. Les gens tombent malades.


Diantre !


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2020)

Fichtre !


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Fichtre !


Nan ! Fichtre c'était déjà pour #2043

Je veux bien considérer _bigre !_ en remplacement.

Qu'en dis-tu ?!


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2020)

Foutrebleu !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Diantre !


 Bigre ! Ciel ! M'enfin ! Tout ce que tu veux. Je ne fais que reprendre l'analyse d'un épidémiologiste l'autre soir à la TV.

En gros, le confinement du mois d'avril n'a servi à rien concernant l'éradication de la maladie. Si on a constaté un forte baisse cet été, c'est justement parce que c'était l'été. On pourrait rester confiner jusqu'au mois de mai que ce sera pareil.

Maintenant, si tu veux du vocabulaire :


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation


A ce propos, un article intéressant de Libé
Ne pas s'arrêter au titre un tant soit peu putaclic (qui devrait être 'comment est calculé le taux d'occupation en réa') et bien lire en détail, c'est assez complexe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2020)

Source :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324801379538526208



Je viens de voir passer ça : les prochains chiffres risquent d'être très élevés...








						Covid-19 : les indicateurs de tests sous-évalués à cause de bugs dans la remontée des données
					

Le nombre de nouveaux cas quotidiens annoncé chaque soir par Santé publique France est, en raison de ces « problèmes techniques », à prendre




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2020)

«Vouloir arrêter une épidémie avec le confinement, c’est comme vouloir arrêter la mer avec ses bras»
					

FIGAROVOX/GRAND ENTRETIEN - Le confinement est une piètre stratégie pour lutter contre ce virus, analyse Jean-Loup Bonnamy. Il faudrait s’inspirer selon lui des pays asiatiques qui prônent le dépistage massif et l’isolement des seuls malades.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «Vouloir arrêter une épidémie avec le confinement, c’est comme vouloir arrêter la mer avec ses bras»
> 
> 
> FIGAROVOX/GRAND ENTRETIEN - Le confinement est une piètre stratégie pour lutter contre ce virus, analyse Jean-Loup Bonnamy. Il faudrait s’inspirer selon lui des pays asiatiques qui prônent le dépistage massif et l’isolement des seuls malades.
> ...


Sauf que personne n'a jamais prétendu stopper la pandémie avec le confinement. Seulement 'aplatir la courbe' (et ça marche) histoire de soulager les hôpitaux. Après, le choix des mesures connexes, effectivement on peut imaginer s'inspirer de ce qui se fait ailleurs


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> histoire de soulager les hôpitaux



Ça va avec cette excuse. Il y a six mois, ok, mais aujourd'hui c'est du foutage de gueule.

Le 14 juillet, Macron disait qu'on était prêt en cas de 2e vague. 

Ils n'ont rien fait, au contraire, quand ils ont pensé que la pandémie était derrière nous ils ont repris la même politique pour l'hôpital en prétendant, contre toute évidence, contre ce qu'avait démontré la situation aux mois de mars et d'avril, contre leurs précédentes déclarations, que tout était ok, qu'il n'avait manqué de rien (cf. Martin Hirsch, le patron de l'AP-HP).


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le 14 juillet, Macron disait qu'on était prêt en cas de 2e vague.
> 
> Ils n'ont rien fait


Et c'est bien pour ça que l'excuse, trois fois hélas, est toujours valable. On prend les mêmes et on recommence .


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et c'est bien pour ça que l'excuse, trois fois hélas, est toujours valable. On prend les mêmes et on recommence .



Ce n'est pas un excuse. C'est une faute. À ce niveau c'est même une forfaiture.

On va vivre combien de temps comme ça ? Encore combien de semaines, mois, années sous l'état d'urgence (sanitaire - terroriste - bientôt climatique) ?

"Nous sommes des cons, on s'y prend comme des manches, donc on va vous priver de liberté."

"Nous sommes attaqués par des terroristes islamistes, donc on va restreindre VOS droits (pas les leurs)."

J'en ai raz le bonnet. Raz le bonnet du gouvernement et raz le bonnet des béni-oui-oui qui disent amen à toutes ces conneries.


----------



## aCLR (8 Novembre 2020)

Heu…

Tu vas baisser d'un ton s'te-plaît !



Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est une faute.


Ce n'est pas une faute. C'est une stratégie. Même si celle-ci n'en porte pas le nom.


Moonwalker a dit:


> On va vivre combien de temps comme ça ? Encore combien de semaines, mois, années sous l'état d'urgence (sanitaire - terroriste - bientôt climatique) ?



On va vivre un bon moment sous cet état d'urgence sanitaire. Terroriste et bientôt climatique, je dis non mon bonhomme ! Pas d'amalgame !!! Ne laisse pas ta frustration gagner tous les malheurs du pays – et du monde.



Moonwalker a dit:


> "Nous sommes des cons, on s'y prend comme des manches, donc on va vous priver de liberté."


Tu es en colère, ta vision se brouille, donc tu vois le mal partout !



Moonwalker a dit:


> "Nous sommes attaqués par des terroristes islamistes, donc on va restreindre VOS droits (pas les leurs)."


Rien à faire ici ! *:sommation:*



Moonwalker a dit:


> J'en ai raz le bonnet. Raz le bonnet du gouvernement et raz le bonnet des béni-oui-oui qui disent amen à toutes ces conneries.


C'est moi que tu traites de béni-oui-oui ?! #onvapasêtrecopain


Quand à ta conclusion…

Ça dépasse le statut de la colère puérile ! Ça devient stérile…


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est moi que tu traites de béni-oui-oui ?! #onvapasêtrecopain



Extrait du dictionnaire de macOS 10.15.7 Catalina :
_*béni-oui-oui* n. m. inv.nom masculin invariable familier Personne qui se plie à toutes les demandes d’une autorité établie. Ce chef d’entreprise n’a pas l’habitude de s’entourer de béni-oui-oui. SYNONYME courtisan; flatteur; inconditionnel._

Si tu te reconnais dans cette définition c'est ton problème, pas le mien.

Là-dessus, je vous laisse compter vos morts, vos lits d'hôpitaux manquants, vos cacochymes en partance, etc.


----------



## aCLR (9 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là-dessus, je vous laisse compter vos morts, vos lits d'hôpitaux manquants, vos cacochymes en partance, etc.


Voilà c'est ça !
File déchirer des bandelettes dans tes vieux draps !

Parce que franchement dire que ça n'est pas ton problème si je me reconnais dans la définition d'un béni-oui-oui c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Tu devrais te relire parfois !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand à ta conclusion…
> 
> Ça dépasse le statut de la colère puérile ! Ça devient stérile…


Je te trouve un peu vif dans ta réponse à Moonwalker .
Quoiqu’on en pense, il a d’excellentes raisons d’être en colère, les exemples ne manquent pas :

COVID-19: Dépister grâce à l'olfaction de chiens entraînés (7/10/2020)

Nous sommes quasiment à la mi-novembre et cette trouvaille d’un vétérinaire des sapeurs pompiers de Marseille est bloquée par l’ARS (émanation du ministère de la santé).

Pourtant, ce moyen de diagnostic a été validé par l’Académie de Médecine, par l’OMS et est utilisé actuellement par divers pays : Chiens de détection de la Covid-19 : des partenariats ...www.vet-alfort.fr › Actualités

En Finlande, des chiens renifleurs détectent la Covid-19www.francetvinfo.fr › ... › Coronavirus › Déconfinement

Un article du « Parisien » (réservé aux abonnés) explique les raisons du retard surprenant dont la France fait montre pour utiliser cet atout : Le Parisien.Chiens détecteurs du Covid-19 : pourquoi ce dispositif qui séduit à l'étranger est un échec en France.

Le ministre de la santé en question se montre parfois « fuyant » devant certaines questions dérangeantes : 






Rien que des faits, rien de « puéril », donc !


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (invectives et autres)



Bien. Je vois que tu es de nouveau parti en vrille, ça ne facilite pas la discussion ni n'améliore ton argumentation. 
Si tu as gardé un peu de sens de l'humour et de quant-à-soi je te conseille d'aller visionner 'Covid Fan tutte', je l'ai collé dans 'les images animées sympas'. Tu aimes l'opéra, et Mozart chanté par des sopranos wagnériennes ne devrait pas te déplaire. Quant au livret, tu y découvriras qu'en Finlande la situation est la même (et sans doute, avec bien sur des différences plus ou moins à la marge, dans toute l'Europe occidentale) : les politiques dépassés par les événements, les experts qui ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, le 'bon peuple' qui a ses solutions et ses avis tranchés, etc.
Le tout en se payant une bonne tranche de rire.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que franchement dire que ça n'est pas ton problème si je me reconnais dans la définition d'un béni-oui-oui c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Tu devrais te relire parfois !



Une dernière pour la route à monsieur aCLR : à aucun moment tu ne m'es venu à l'esprit quand j'ai écrit ce message – ni aucun membre de MacG en particulier. Que tu le prennes personnellement est vraiment ton affaire et pas la mienne. Je suis désolé de te chagriner mais je ne pense quasiment jamais à toi.

Et à tous : si le ton et les termes employés dans mon message ne vous plaisaient pas, vous n'aviez qu'à ne pas le publier puisque ce fil est en modération à priori. Anastasie semble manquer de cohérence.

J'estime qu'il est inutile d'engager avec toi, surtout ici, dans ces conditions trop asymétriques, une discussion sur ces sujets où nous n'avons pas du tout la même analyse.

Sur ce, je vous laisse à tout ceci, "la route est longue jusqu'aux frontières et je dois voyager de nuit".


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Novembre 2020)

Covid-19 : la Haute autorité de santé lance une consultation publique pour préparer une campagne de vaccination à grande échelle.

Covid-19 : les sociétés pharmaceutiques Pfizer et BioNTech annoncent que leur vaccin est "efficace à 90%"


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Anastasie


L'ennui m'anesthésie


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien. Je vois que tu es de nouveau parti en vrille, ça ne facilite pas la discussion ni n'améliore ton argumentation.
> Si tu as gardé un peu de sens de l'humour et de quant-à-soi je te conseille d'aller visionner 'Covid Fan tutte', je l'ai collé dans 'les images animées sympas'. Tu aimes l'opéra, et Mozart chanté par des sopranos wagnériennes ne devrait pas te déplaire. Quant au livret, tu y découvriras qu'en Finlande la situation est la même (et sans doute, avec bien sur des différences plus ou moins à la marge, dans toute l'Europe occidentale) : les politiques dépassés par les événements, les experts qui ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, le 'bon peuple' qui a ses solutions et ses avis tranchés, etc.
> Le tout en se payant une bonne tranche de rire.


Cosi, j'ai encore deux versions à visionner, une Chéreau/Harding et une Glyndebourne. D'ailleurs, j'ai du retard concernant mes opéras en vidéo : un Götterdämmerung (Kupfer/Barenboim), un Elektra (encore Chéreau) et une Dame de Pique (Gergiev au Kirov). Mais là, je me regarde _Nadia et le secret de l'Eau Bleue_, ensuite j'attaque _Ergo Proxi_. J'ai aussi trois piles de livres qui attendent à côté de mon lit.

Précision sur mon message "polémique" – pour toi, parce que je t'ai cité : je te réponds mais je ne te vise pas (ni d'ailleurs aucun membre du forum). Je comprends bien ta position et, dans les faits, je la partage. Que faire d'autre ? Raz le bonnet, c'est tout. Pas de discussion, juste raz le bonnet devant autant de sottise, de mauvaise foi et de mépris envers les citoyens. Je sais que c'est vain mais parfois il faut que ça sorte.

Par contre, je trouve cocasse qu'on me reproche sa publication puisqu'il est passé en l'état le filtre de la modération à priori. À chacun ses responsabilités.

S'il-vous-plait, ne me répondez plus sur le sujet, j'ai VRAIMENT désir de m'éloigner de la terrasse et de son fonctionnement actuel.


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cosi, j'ai encore deux versions à visionner, une Chéreau/Harding et une Glyndebourne.


Juste une précision : Covid fan tutte c'est la musique de Cosi, mais pas le livret. Je te laisse découvrir.
Quant à la modération a priori du bar, c'est hors de ma juridiction : je ne suis modo que de portfolio.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2020)

Essayons de rester cool ! Tout le monde est "nerveux" en ces temps-ci et c'est bien normal étant donné la période de merde qu'on traverse.

Quant à moi, j'essaie de maîtriser mon angoisse et mon anxiété en pensant à des lendemains plus joyeux ! Pas évident quand on est coincé chez soi et qu'on ne voit pratiquement plus personne !

Quant à commenter ou critiquer les mesures mises en place, j'essaie de m'abstenir car je n'ai personnellement aucune autre solution à proposer ni d'avis tranché à émettre !

Alors, comme un gros vieux mouton, je suis le troupeau en essayant de protéger tout le monde au maximum, moi y compris, en attendant que ça passe ! Je sais, c'est nase, mais c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé ...

De toutes manières, on est tous sur le même bateau ... évitons quand même de ramer dans toutes les directions au risque de ne plus pouvoir avancer.

Ce matin, j'avais envie de râler sur cette p.... de modération à priori ... Mais non ! Même pas ! C'est le cadet de mes soucis en ces temps-ci et j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter ! ... (Non, Lucky, Pistache et Doudou aucune crainte à avoir ... C'est une simple expression ...  )


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2020)

*Les masques chirurgicaux sont lavables en machine, assure l'UFC-Que Choisir*


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2020)

J'y reviens (je suis indécrottable).

Voilà un très interessant documentaire de la chaine ARTE, diffusé hier soir.









						Covid-19 : le virus ou la vie ? - Français, Allemands et Suédois face à la crise - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
					

La santé publique peut-elle prendre le pas sur l’État de droit ? Entre Allemagne, France et Suède, enquête sur les choix opérés face à la crise du Covid-19 et sur leurs répercussions sanitaires, économiques et sociales.




					www.arte.tv
				




On y pose beaucoup de questions (des bonnes), plus qu'on ne donne de réponses, mais il semble que pour certains cela soit déjà trop de s'interroger sur la pertinence des mesures prises.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un excuse. C'est une faute. À ce niveau c'est même une forfaiture.
> 
> On va vivre combien de temps comme ça ? Encore combien de semaines, mois, années sous l'état d'urgence (sanitaire - terroriste - bientôt climatique) ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir ,

Je suis exactement du même avis , comme pleins d'humains ( je vais pas lancer un sondage ) , sauf que personne ose en parler .

Maintenant , Les masques chirurgicaux sont lavables et réutilisables dix fois, selon une étude d'UFC-Que Choisir .
Vous avez deja porté un masque 4 heures ? Il est bon pour la poubelle 

On va nous sortir longtemps un tas de conneries de ce style ?

Pourquoi pas un deconfinement avant Noël , pour nous dirent que les chiffres sont catastrophiques le 2 Janvier !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2020)

Le PDG de Pfizer a vendu un lot d'actions le jour de l'annonce de l'efficacité de son vaccin


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> On va nous sortir longtemps un tas de conneries de ce style ?


Alors celle-là…
Je vais l'encadrer !

_« On va nous sortir longtemps un tas de conneries de ce style ? »_

Ventrebleu ?!
Comment n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt !?
Les informations sont des conneries et les conneries des informations !?

Ça promet…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Novembre 2020)

Cela semble être parti pour baisser. Enfin!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326988861969477646


----------



## boninmi (13 Novembre 2020)

Les indicateurs semblent "meilleurs" même si les soignants ont sans doute encore du mal à s'en apercevoir.
Il semble que les restrictions récentes imposées aient une certaine efficacité, même si on ne les aime pas (qui les aime ?).
Il y a vraisemblablement des lacunes énormes dans les données sur lesquelles sont basées les statistiques. Les témoignages directs que je recueille de mes proches donnent l'impression que tout le monde est contaminé dans leur entourage, mais que peu se font tester, ou que les tests donnent des résultats peu cohérents (deux malades au même moment dans une fratrie, mais un seul positif, ils ont été testé une semaine après ...). D'où une amorce d'immunité collective ? L'hypothèse semble encore imprudente. Des tests des anticorps sur un panel aléatoire suffisamment important seraient nécessaires. On n'en est pas là, tout le mode attend le vaccin, comme le messie ...


----------



## aCLR (13 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça promet…


Eh bah !
Ça n'a pas traîné !
Hé hé !



Un _documenteur_ déguisé en documentaire contamine le net !

ou

Un documentaire critiqué de _documenteur_ illumine les esprits !




_« C'est vous qui voyez ! »_


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)

@boninmi 
Des gens contaminés qui ne réagissent pas ???


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @boninmi
> Des gens contaminés qui ne réagissent pas ???


... ou des gens malades qui n'ont pas envie de s'emmerder à se faire tester pour qu'on leur donne un rendez vous dans une semaine et que deux semaines après on leur dise qu'ils sont négatifs ...
Les gens qui se font tester et ont leur résultat 20 mn après c'est plutôt en ville et à la télé, pas toujours partout et en milieu rural.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> ... ou des gens malades qui n'ont pas envie de s'emmerder à se faire tester pour qu'on leur donne un rendez vous dans une semaine et que deux semaines après on leur dise qu'ils sont négatifs ...
> Les gens qui se font tester et ont leur résultat 20 mn après c'est plutôt en ville et à la télé, pas toujours partout et en milieu rural.


En effet , un collègue a été testé et résultat après 13 Jours


----------



## USB09 (14 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est l'hiver. Les gens tombent malades.



L’hiver n’y est pour rien mon ami.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> L’hiver n’y est pour rien mon ami.


Erreur : l'hiver les gens sont plus souvent rassemblés en raison du temps.
De plus, certains qui faisaient ça à l'air libre préfèrent rester au sec : Val-de-Marne : la police interrompt une soirée privée de plus...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> L’hiver n’y est pour rien mon ami.



Ce sont des faits. Cette "deuxième vague" est survenue parce qu'on a rouvert les frontières à tout vent et qu'est apparue une nouvelle souche du virus, plus agressive. Pas la peine de chercher des coupables dans la population.

Les virus de ce type prolifèrent à la saison froide et baissent d'intensité quand vient la saison chaude. C'est comme ça. Le confinement n'y changera rien. Au contraire, il aggrave les choses puisqu'on enferme potentiellement des gens malades avec des personnes saines dans des espaces réduits. On a vu avec le lamentable épisode du paquebot au Japon comment cela finissait, on le voit aussi avec la situation des EHPAD.

Les gouvernement et son comité de docteurs Diafoirus sont en train de tuer l'économie française sans aucun bénéfice réel pour la sécurité sanitaire des Français. Interdire et taxer sont les seuls moyens d'actions que peuvent envisager ses technocrates décérébrés.


----------



## aCLR (14 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> il aggrave les choses puisqu'on enferme potentiellement des gens malades avec des personnes saines dans des espaces réduits


Mouhahaha… Confiner les gens aggrave la prolifération du virus !

Nan mais oh ?!

Tu marches sur la tête ou quoi !?


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> qu'est apparue une nouvelle souche du virus, plus agressive


Tu as des sources fiables ? Parce que j’ai entendu parler de ça mais uniquement sous forme de rumeur, ´à la machine à café’


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mouhahaha… Confiner les gens aggrave la prolifération du virus !
> 
> Nan mais oh ?!
> 
> Tu marches sur la tête ou quoi !?



Tu enfermes des gens sains avec des personnes malades dans 30 m2 qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?

As-tu seulement envisagés la situation des habitants des logements HLM ? Tout le monde n'a pas une grande maison avec un jardin.

Qui marche sur la tête ?

Libre à toi de t'intoxiquer avec la propagande gouvernementale. Je n'ai pas enterré mon libre arbitre, je m'informe et je réfléchis un peu plus loin que le bout de mon nez. J'ouvre les yeux aussi et je vois des situations absurdes, comme des gens qui s'entassent dans un bureau de tabac/journaux/lotto alors que les boutiques qui respectaient les gestes barrière sont fermées.

Mais pourquoi je te réponds en fait ? T'es qu'un gros troll vert avec une pipe. 

Indécrottable, je vous ai dit, indécrottable.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as des sources fiables ? Parce que j’ai entendu parler de ça mais uniquement sous forme de rumeur, ´à la machine à café’



Moi j'ai ça : Covid-19 : une nouvelle souche se propage très largement en Europe depuis cet été

Oh, et puis ça aussi : Covid-19 : les lieux les plus à risque enfin identifiés


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Moi j'ai ça


Nouvelle souche, oui, ça c'est acté depuis longtemps, on sait que les virus mutent facilement et celui-la ne fait pas exception à la règle. Ma question concernait le 'plus virulente', surtout que _la machine à café_ n'était pas toujours d'accord avec elle-même. Comme d'hab' on y entendait tout et son contraire.


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu enfermes des gens sains avec des personnes malades dans 30 m2 qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?


Simple, les autres personnes tombent malade mais comme tous le monde est confiné, personne d'autre n'est atteint. Alors qu'une même personne dehors pourrait contaminer encore plus de monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es qu'un gros troll vert avec une pipe.


   ... Euh ! Pardon ...


----------



## USB09 (15 Novembre 2020)

J’aurai plutôt tourné ça comme ça : les virus, bactéries, etc se développe dans les milieux fermés, humides, toilettes, etc...le froid les ralenti mais les maisons sont chauffées et rendent propice le développement de ces virus.


----------



## aCLR (15 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu enfermes des gens sains avec des personnes malades dans 30 m2 qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?


Il se trouve que dans mon entourage "X", "Y" et "Z" ont été réunis dans un modeste appartement pendant 15 jours, alors même que "Y" était positif au covid. Fort heureusement, "X" et "Z" ont veillé sur "Y" sans contracter le covid. "X" et "Z" ont simplement respecté des gestes barrières à la lettre. Même quand "Y" était sous oxygène.

Alors non, le catastrophisme ne prend pas avec moi. Je te le redis une dernière fois. Tempère-toi au lieu de tempêter dans le vide…

« _Ceux-là sont des bons à rien… Les autres feraient mieux… On nous mène en bateau… Filez-moi un Bombard… »_

On s'en cague !!!



Il se trouve (bis) que cette semaine j'ai lu un très bon article. Ça causait du mauvais état de santé de « la réalité du consensus ». Ce truc qui nous permet de catégoriser connaissance de croyance. Un constat domine. Les lignes bougent, hélas dans le mauvais sens.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Simple, les autres personnes tombent malade mais comme tous le monde est confiné, personne d'autre n'est atteint. Alors qu'une même personne dehors pourrait contaminer encore plus de monde.


Je ne vois pas trop de personnes confinées comme la première vague .C'est moins respecté


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Nouvelle souche, oui, ça c'est acté depuis longtemps, on sait que les virus mutent facilement et celui-la ne fait pas exception à la règle. Ma question concernait le 'plus virulente', surtout que _la machine à café_ n'était pas toujours d'accord avec elle-même. Comme d'hab' on y entendait tout et son contraire.



Peut-être ici ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Peut-être ici ?


Merci pour le lien, mais j'ai bien peur que non...
Si j'en crois l'article la mutation 'européenne' du virus, et plus encore la mutation 'française' (guillemets pour faire simple, pas pour critiquer !) est effectivement plus virulente que d'autres, mais depuis des mois, pas depuis la deuxième vague puisque la partie de l'article qui en traite date du mois d'Avril.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2020)

C'est pas faux, malheureusement je n'ai rien d'autre dans ma besace.


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> je n'ai rien d'autre dans ma besace


C'est bien le problème, je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant non plus. Donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire je réfute l'affirmation de Moonwalker comme quoi le virus muté 'deuxième vague' est plus virulent que celui de la première.


----------



## Anthony (17 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien le problème, je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant non plus. Donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire je réfute l'affirmation de Moonwalker comme quoi le virus muté 'deuxième vague' est plus virulent que celui de la première.



Et pour cause, c'est faux. Il n'y a pas de « virus muté », il y a des milliers de variations, et c'est parfaitement normal pour un virus (souvenirs de bac bio…), et ça exclut – dans l'état actuel de la recherche – toute déclaration péremptoire sur le lien entre telle variation et tels symptômes. Les scientifiques ont séquencé des milliers de fois ce virus :


https://nextstrain.org/sars-cov-2/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/virus/vssi/#/

Du coup, difficile de crier au complot, puisque les données les plus « intimes » du virus sont parfaitement publiques. Et cette représentation est probablement la plus complète et la plus compréhensible pour visualiser les mutations l'arbre phylogénétique du virus : 

- https://nextstrain.org/ncov/global

Perso, je trouve ça limite beau. Cruellement beau. Et donc on voit qu'il y a des « branches », qui ne sont pas complètement exclusives à telle ou telle région, même si la distribution n'est pas uniformément répartie à l'échelle du globe (colorez par clade et regardez la carte, ou colorez par région et utilisez la représentation radiale). (Ré)écoutez aussi l'intervention de Marie-Paule Kieny ce matin sur Franceinfo, avec notamment des réflexions sur ces mutations et la mise au point de vaccins :

- https://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-...-franceinfo-de-marie-paule-kieny_4166401.html

Ce qui est super dans ce merdier, c'est qu'on a les plus grands spécialistes en interview trois fois par jour, le flux de la recherche en temps réel, et des outils super pointus de visualisation, tout ça à portée de trois clics depuis un moteur de recherche. Ça devrait éviter les estimations au doigt mouillé, mais…


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça devrait éviter les estimations au doigt mouillé, mais…


...mais c'est pas vendeur !


----------



## Anthony (17 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ...mais c'est pas vendeur !



Ah ça… Ma profession pourrait tirer des leçons de cette année, mais j’ai comme l’impression qu’elle ne le fera pas.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour ne pas donner le panneau graphique, la dernière fois l'excuse était une panne informatique ! Sinon, la veille le gouvernement disait que ça s'arrangeait, mais avec *45 522* contaminés de ce jour et avoir franchi le cap de *2 036 755*, je n'en ai pas le sentiment...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 199221
> 
> ...



Ce sont les rattrapages des test antigéniques depuis le début, le chiffre du jour est comme hier globalement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2020)

«Nous avons déconfiné un peu trop» : Castex prépare une nouvelle sortie de crise plus «progressive»


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2020)

J'ai entendu un journaliste dire « les français ne comprennent pas pourquoi les magasins physiques non-essentiels sont fermés alors que les magasins numériques non-essentiels sont ouverts. »

Ou comment, du haut de sa posture de leader d'opinion, un gus avance l'idée que les français sont incapable de différencier un achat _de la main à la main_ de _de la main à l'écran_. Et le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'il se trouve des français pour croire pareil constat… Comme si la start-up nation promise trouvait là le terreau propice pour rafler nos sous tout en détruisant ses emplois. 

Alors, à ces français là je dis une chose.
Tout cela relève d'un malheureux concours de circonstances !
C'est tout !
Pas besoin de vous secouer les poux pour rien !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2020)

Covid-19 : l'OMS ne recommande pas le remdesivir   

Ce n'est pas le bidule que l'Europe a commandé en masse ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2020)

Ça devient _très_ visible : Inefficacité du remdésivir : finalement, l’OMS confirme les conclusions du professeur Raoult


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça devient _très_ visible : Inefficacité du remdésivir : finalement, l’OMS confirme les conclusions du professeur Raoult


Donc si j'en crois l'article, parce que Raoult a raison sur ce point, il a raison concernant l'HCQ, et parce que le gouvernement s'est trompé sur ce point c'est la preuve de son incompétence sur tout.
Curieuse façon de raisonner.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)

Sur son attestation, il veut «péter la gueule à un mec» et écope de 135 euros d'amende


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc si j'en crois l'article, parce que Raoult a raison sur ce point, il a raison concernant l'HCQ, et parce que le gouvernement s'est trompé sur ce point c'est la preuve de son incompétence sur tout.
> Curieuse façon de raisonner.



J'ai pensé à ton petit Noël : Noël : immense succès pour le santon à l’effigie du Professeur Raoult


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pensé à ton petit Noël : Noël : immense succès pour le santon à l’effigie du Professeur Raoult



C'est lequel des trois mages déjà ? Impossible de s'en souvenir...


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pensé à ton petit Noël : Noël : immense succès pour le santon à l’effigie du Professeur Raoult


Sauf qu'une fois de plus tu es à côté de la plaque : ce n'est pas Raoult que je critique dans ma réponse, mais les conclusions que tire l'article de la décision de l'OMS. Le biais de confirmation, en as-tu entendu parler ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Novembre 2020)

Quand je me réjouissais de pouvoir voir le flux de la recherche en direct, on dirait que la recherche sur les effets des mutations avance :

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/24/world/covid-mutation.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien le problème, je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant non plus. Donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire je réfute l'affirmation de Moonwalker comme quoi le virus muté 'deuxième vague' est plus virulent que celui de la première.











						Covid-19 : le virus est-il devenu plus virulent ?
					

Depuis son apparition en Chine en décembre 2019, le virus SARS-CoV-2 a connu plusieurs mutations. Est-il devenu plus dangereux pour autant ? On fait le...




					www.femmeactuelle.fr
				




Par exemple. Je n'affirme rien. Je ne suis pas virologue. Lui si, et il reste très vague. Il faut aussi regarder les dates car la situation évolue très vite.

Au final, personne ne sait rien et fait dire aux chiffres ce qu'il veut y lire. C'est pour cela que j'ai arrêté de les regarder. Le nombre de morts, le nombre de cas, je m'en fiche.

Ce confinement n'est pas médical mais politique. Une politique de la lâcheté.

Ça vous sied de vivre aujourd'hui dans une grande prison qu'on appelle la France ? Vous vous croyez protégés ? Ce n'est pas mon cas. J'ai plus peur de subir l'arbitraire policier que le COVID.

On reste sur Benjamin Franklin, la liberté contre la sécurité. Vous ne méritez ni l'une ni l'autre. (sous entendu si vous acceptez, justifiez ce qui se passe)


Ce message est en attente de validation (effacement) par aCLR, adepte de la Cancel Culture.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2020)

*Tenir... jusqu'au vaccin...





*​


----------



## Anthony (25 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On reste sur Benjamin Franklin, la liberté contre la sécurité. Vous ne méritez ni l'une ni l'autre. (sous entendu si vous acceptez, justifiez ce qui se passe)


Comme d’habitude, une phrase (mal) citée à contremploi, mais c’est raccord. https://metrozendodo.fr/blog/liberte-securite-franklin/


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par exemple. Je n'affirme rien. Je ne suis pas virologue. Lui si, et il reste très vague.


Ce qui ne fait que me conforter dans ma position : la question est posée mais reste sans réponse ou alors avec des louches de conditionnels qui empêchent de conclure. Ce qui est tout à l'honneur des intervenants qui s'interdisent d'affirmer, sinon sans preuves, du moins sans arguments solides. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce confinement n'est pas médical mais politique.


C’est un point de vue, mais côté médical on voit les chiffres s’améliorer, lentement et espérons surement (espérons ! je n’interpréte ni ne conclue quoi que ce soit) et côté politique le résultat est plutôt négatif entre la colère des commerçants ‘non essentiels’ et le refus croissant du confinement. Du coup j’aurai plutôt tendance à croire le contraire, puisqu’il y a perte côté politique et amélioration côté médical.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce message est en attente de validation (effacement) par aCLR, adepte de la Cancel Culture.


Perdu, puisque je peux te lire. La victimisation a priori comme argument, pas génial. Quant à accuser aCLR de pratiquer la cancel culture j’avoue ne pas bien comprendre le rapport entre modérer un quartier de site web et tacler en meute plus que violemment quelqu’un qui tient des propos contraires à ce que vous pensez. Un peu excessif, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu excessif, non ?


Non. Mais tu ne peux pas savoir puisque qu'il caviarde ce qui ne lui plait pas. C'est toute la beauté de la modération à priori. Mais bon, juste une pique au passage, pour rappeler le contexte. Je n'ai pas l'intention d'y revenir.


Sinon, je suis d'accord avec §1.


Au sujet de §2, il n'y avait aucune raison médicale pour fermer les petits commerces. Les Allemands n'ont pas fermé les petits commerce, ils ont simplement renforcé les contrôles et fait plus de pédagogie que de répression. Pourtant leur pays n'est pas un des plus touché, loin de là. Il n'y a aucune raison médicale d'interdire la commercialisation de catégories produits quelqu'ils soient par les magasins restés ouverts. Il n'y a aucune raison médicale à foutre des prunes de 135€ au gens. Pas entendu que ça guérissait quelqu'un, surtout pas deux vieux qui prennent l'air sur un banc (avec attestation) pendant leur balade autorisée. J'ai dit politique, pas bonne politique ou politique intelligente. Castex est un sapin de Noël, comme dirait Desproges, parce que si j'écris ce qu'il est vraiment la modération (à raison) effacera.

Il y a moins de malades ? Normal. C'est le cours de toute épidémie. Ceux qui "doivent" mourir meurent, les autres guérissent.

La meilleure de la semaine dernière : "On n'a pas menti sur les chiffres, on a fait mentir sur les chiffres."
Je te dis qu'il y aura 400 000 morts (d'où je sors ce chiffre, comment il est calculé, on n'en sait rien), j'impose des mesures liberticides, et puis comme ça ne se vérifie pas, je dis que c'est grâce aux mesures. Qui le prouve ? Personne. De toute façon quasiment personne ne demande, et ceux qui demandent on leur ferme la gueule où on leur demande de sortir de l'hémicycle s'ils sont représentants élus de la Nation.



Anthony a dit:


> Comme d’habitude, une phrase (mal) citée à contremploi, mais c’est raccord. https://metrozendodo.fr/blog/liberte-securite-franklin/


Ce n'est pas une citation. Je n'ai pas mis de guillemets. C'est une allusion, un rappel, et certainement pas à contre-emploi. On est en plein dedans en ce moment. Surtout quand on voit ce qui se passe à l'Assemblée Nationale. De même qu'on est bien ici dans la question de la liberté collective et pas individuelle. Ce sont nos libertés fondamentales qui sont remises en cause sous prétexte de nous assurer un vaine sécurité sanitaire.

Je cite ton lien (au demeurant excellent) :
"Notre liberté essentielle, pour reprendre les mots et les idées de Benjamin Franklin, c’est la liberté de nous gouverner nous-mêmes, puisque nous sommes en démocratie."

N'est-ce pas exactement ce qui nous est refusé depuis des mois ? Nous sommes gouverné non plus par un gouvernement responsable devant l'Assemblée Nationale mais par un Conseil de Défense et un Conseil scientifique qui ne rendent de comptes qu'à un homme constitutionnellement irresponsable. Il y a un nom pour cela : autocratie.


----------



## Anthony (25 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est une allusion, un rappel, et certainement pas à contre-emploi.



Je suis toujours hérissé quand on vient convoquer Franklin sans vraiment comprendre ce qu'il voulait dire. Déformation universitaire.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je cite ton lien (au demeurant excellent) :



Merci.



Moonwalker a dit:


> N'est-ce pas exactement ce qui nous est refusé depuis des mois ? Nous sommes gouverné non plus par un gouvernement responsable devant l'Assemblée Nationale mais par un Conseil de Défense et un Conseil scientifique qui ne rendent de comptes qu'à un homme constitutionnellement irresponsable. Il y a un nom pour cela : autocratie.



Sur cette partie-là de la réflexion, nous sommes d'accord, du moins sur l'idée générale – le jour où l'on sera d'accord sur les termes, toi et moi, on pourra fermer les forums pour préparer la fin du monde. L'attestation infantilisante qui témoigne d'une vision purement bureaucratique du gouvernement, le recours aux institutions administratives pour justifier la prise de décision, l'ambition législative au niveau du règlement intérieur du réfectoire d'entreprise, me semblent témoigner d'un affaiblissement terrible de l'idée politique en France. (Je suis en train de griffonner un papier sur le sujet, d'ailleurs.) Nous sommes dans la gestion des grandes masses, souvent à vue, pas dans le projet politique. Ça me déprime, souvent.


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> tu ne peux pas savoir puisque qu'il caviarde ce qui ne lui plait pas


Effectivement je ne sais pas. Par contre, puisque le reste de ton message est lisible j'aurai tendance à croire qu'il fait son boulot de modérateur à la pince à épiler plutôt qu'au bulldozer. Donc pas 'ce qui ne lui plait pas' mais 'ce qui permet de ne pas supprimer tout le message'. D'ailleurs je doute que la phrase que j'ai citée lui plaise or il l'a laissée 


Moonwalker a dit:


> il n'y avait aucune raison médicale pour fermer les petits commerces


Si, car restreindre les contacts en est une pour moi.
Après, qu'il faille le faire ou pas est un autre débat,  et dans une société où on cherche le risque zéro la conclusion est évidente même si, nous sommes d'accord, elle est sujette à caution puisque ne prenant en compte qu'un seul paramètre. Presqu'aussi ridicule que limiter la jauge des messes à 30 personnes comme si 30 dans une cathédrale était la même chose que 30 dans la chapelle du château.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a moins de malades ? Normal. C'est le cours de toute épidémie


Chacun son point de vue. Pour moi le moins de malades est du au couvre-feu d'abord, au reconfinement ensuite. Sinon il n'y aurait pas eu de deuxième vague. Que "_Ceux qui "doivent" mourir meurent, les autres guérissent_" participe à la baisse, peut-être, mais pas autant que le confinement et autres.


----------



## Anthony (25 Novembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Effectivement je ne sais pas. Par contre, puisque le reste de ton message et lisible j'aurai tendance à croire qu'il fait son boulot de modérateur à la pince à épiler plutôt qu'au bulldozer. Donc pas 'ce qui ne lui plait pas' mais 'ce qui permet de ne pas supprimer tout le message'. D'ailleurs je doute que la phrase que j'ai citée lui plaise or il l'a laissée



C'est en tout cas ma méthode (et j'ai d'ailleurs laissé passé ces messages en me chargeant de la file de modération hier soir et ce matin, preuve que…), mais je dois dire que je me souviens seulement d'une seule fois où j'ai dû modérer MW. Donc bon.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je suis toujours hérissé quand on vient convoquer Franklin sans vraiment comprendre ce qu'il voulait dire. Déformation universitaire.


Oui. Je comprends parfaitement. J'accorde beaucoup d'importance au contexte. Formation universitaire aussi.

D'ailleurs, j'ai appris quelque chose, je voyais cette phrase dans le contexte de la guerre d'indépendance et pas dans celui de la guerre de sept ans. Comme quoi les problématiques ayant conduit à l'insurrection étaient déjà dans certaines têtes dès le début du conflit.

D'un autre côté, une citation acquiert souvent au fil du temps une signification particulière qui ne rend pas son emploi forcément fautif. Il y en a une autre beaucoup utilisée en ce moment : Churchill, le déshonneur, la guerre, Munich… etc.



Anthony a dit:


> le jour où l'on sera d'accord sur les termes


Bof, les termes… les mots, leurs significations, le sens qu'on peut leur donner, selon le contexte, selon l'idée qu'on en a. Tout cela est tellement variable. Être d'accord sur les termes est, il me semble, le plus dur en diplomatie.



Romuald a dit:


> j'aurai tendance à croire qu'il fait son boulot de modérateur à la pince à épiler plutôt qu'au bulldozer.


Ben moi, j'ai eu droit dernièrement au bulldozer. On lui en avait prêté un, il a voulu essayer, je ne sais pas. Je me suis cru sur Facebook. N'en faisons pas non plus une affaire. C'était juste une pique placée dans mon premier post depuis l'incident.



Romuald a dit:


> Si, car restreindre les contacts en est une pour moi.



Restreindre les contacts. Les bars, les salles de spectacle, les stades, ce genre de chose qui déplacent des foules ou concentrent dans un espace réduit, ok. Mais une librairie ou tout commerce, qui déjà depuis mai filtrait les entrées, quel besoin de fermer à part faire démonstration d'une fausse autorité ? Les mesures annoncées hier soir par Macron ne pouvaient-elles pas être prises il y a deux semaines ?
Interdire aux gens d'acheter des produits légaux, dans des magasins normalement ouverts ? Ça n'entre dans aucune logique sanitaire. C'est juste une sottise de plus ajoutée à la précédente, "par équité" (?!). Ces gens ne savent pas résoudre un problème, ils les accumulent. Comme les déficits.

Restreindre les contacts. Pour cela, le confinement de mars-avril prenait sens mais celui-là ? Depuis deux semaines que je n'arrête pas de courir les transports pour mes courses, pour des questions administratives, pour des questions médicales, je me retrouve parfois avec les collégiens et lycéens dans un bus bondé. Bondé d'autant plus qu'ils ont réduit les cadences ; un bus toutes les 15 mn au lieu de 12 en semaine, et toutes les 30 au lieu de 15 le week-end. Il y a autant de gens dehors qu'avant le numéro de Castex et Véran. Tout cela en restant parfaitement conforme aux directives. Je pourrais même sortir plus puisque je n'utilise pas l'option _1 heure à moins de 1 km_. C'est l'Absurdisthan comme l'a qualifié _Die Ziet_.


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Restreindre les contacts. Les bars, les salles de spectacle, les stades, ce genre de chose qui déplacent des foules ou concentrent dans un espace réduit, ok. Mais une librairie ou tout commerce, qui déjà depuis mai filtrait les entrées, quel besoin de fermer à part faire démonstration d'une fausse autorité ? Les mesures annoncées hier soir par Macron ne pouvaient-elles pas être prises il y a deux semaines ?
> Interdire aux gens d'acheter des produits légaux, dans des magasins normalement ouverts ? Ça n'entre dans aucune logique sanitaire. C'est juste une sottise de plus ajoutée à la précédente, "par équité" (?!).


Si tu ne t'étais pas arrêté après ma première phrase tu aurais constaté que nous sommes d'accord sur le fait qu'interdire l'ouverture des petits commerces nous semble idiot dans le contexte de la deuxième vague  : une raison existe, mais justifie-t-elle la suite ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2020)

Du "conseil" "scientifique" :









						Le Prince, le virus et le conseiller - par Ariel Beresniak
					

Le docteur en médecine Ariel Beresniak présente son analyse de la fonction du Conseil scientifique et sa gestion de la crise sanitaire liée à la pandémie du coronavirus alors que ses décisions se montrent extrêmement néfastes pour la population.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2020)

Je viens de suivre la communication gouvernementale belge concernant les règles Covid à partir de ce jour !
Vous avez de la chance en France, nous on se tape la communication dans les 3 langues nationales ... 
C'était le coup de gueule d'un gars qui a perdu 2 heures pour arriver au bout !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)

Moi j'attend les vacances pour partir aux skis
En Suisse , 
Stations ouvertes , bars et restaurants 
Cela change selon les cantons


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance en France, nous on se tape la communication dans les 3 langues nationales ...



Et moi qui pensais que chez toi, c'était "une fois" !
Pauvre de toi !


----------



## mokuchley (30 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Vous pouvez télécharger vos nouvelles attestations ici


je cherche l'attestation papier basic ; sortie commerce, medecin etc
dans le lien , je ne sais pas quel choisir

PS: bravo @Locke pour ton investissement


----------



## chafpa (30 Novembre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> je cherche l'attestation papier basic ; sortie commerce, medecin etc
> dans le lien , je ne sais pas quel choisir


Le PDF qui est sur la première ligne correspond à la version "basique"

Les autres, comme mentionné, sont pour des cas spécifiques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2020)

Comment décrédibiliser la classe politique belge en quelques secondes dans le cadre de la lutte anti-covid ... La bourde du ministre de la Santé ! 

La grosse bourde !!!


----------



## mokuchley (30 Novembre 2020)

merci chafpa


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comment décrédibiliser la classe politique belge en quelques secondes dans le cadre de la lutte anti-covid ... La bourde du ministre de la Santé !
> 
> La grosse bourde !!!



Comme quoi "t'es con ou t'es Belge ?" reste d'actualité. Quelque soit le niveau de connerie atteint en France (et en ce moment la barre est haute), vous ferez toujours plus fort que nous, avec plus de style aussi.

"obtenir un effet choc" 

 M'enfin, le résultat final est identique. Un énorme gâchis.

Quelque soit le pays, la classe politique affiche son mépris total des réalités quotidiennes des citoyens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quelque soit le pays, la classe politique affiche son mépris total des réalités quotidiennes des citoyens.


Et celles des personnes en situation de handicap, déjà qu'on s'en fiché. On n'ai, depuis ce virus, totalement décrédibiliser. 
Vous vivez comme nous, vous êtes enfermé...
On fait mourir nos vieux mais, (moi je veux bien mourir aussi !)
On n'avait besoin d'une guerre pour relancer l'économie, au lieu de ça, on nous a exporté un virus de Chine, qui a mis aux oubliettes la réforme des retraites, fait fermer les restaurants et par la même occasion vous fait fermer nos gueules. Démocratie c'est quoi ? le nouveau régime de la France devient doucement mais surement un régime communiste Bouh !
Réagissez !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Serons nous déconfinés le 15 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2020)

Du moment que je n'ai plus à remplir cette sotte attestation, insulte permanente au bon sens.

Reste le "couvre-feu" qui n'en sera pas un puisqu'on ne va pas nous imposer d'éteindre les lumières. À moins que Castex n'innove une nouvelle fois pour une raison uniquement compréhensible à son esprit de technocrate neurasthénique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2020)

Espagne : quatre lions du zoo de Barcelone testés positifs au Covid-19 sont rétablis


----------



## aCLR (16 Décembre 2020)

Et le _Die Ziet_, il écrit quoi aujourd'hui ?
Absurdistag ?
Absurdistaam ?


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Décembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le _Die Ziet_, il écrit quoi aujourd'hui ?
> Absurdistag ?
> Absurdistaam ?



Sans doute qu'il ne faut pas présumer de l'avenir car on est jamais à l'abri d'une tuile... d'autant plus lorsque le facteur humain entre en jeu.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2020)

*Emmanuel Macron testé positif à la COVID-19.*


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Emmanuel Macron testé positif à la COVID-19.*



À trop faire la bamboche...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2020)

Beaucoup de pays d'Europe reconfine  , la France n'est pas dedans , c'est assez étrange


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Beaucoup de pays d'Europe reconfine  , la France n'est pas dedans , c'est assez étrange



Ce n'est qu'une question de temps à mon avis. Il semble assez évident, au regard de la situation actuelle dans le pays, que le programme qui avait été annoncé pour le mois de Janvier ne pourra pas être tenu. Avec les fêtes de fin d'année, les chances que les chiffres des contaminations quotidiennes, et par extension ceux des hospitalisations, s’améliorent sont hautement improbables... on va sans doute se manger un méchant retour de bâton dans la tronche... 

... Le personnel soignant n'a pas fini de tirer la langue... malheureusement.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ICe n'est qu'une question de temps à mon avis. Il semble assez évident, au regard de la situation actuelle dans le pays, que le programme qui avait été annoncé pour le mois de Janvier ne pourra pas être tenu. Avec les fêtes de fin d'année, les chances que les chiffres des contaminations quotidiennes, et par extension ceux des hospitalisations, s’améliorent sont hautement improbables... on va sans doute se manger un méchant retour de bâton dans la tronche...
> 
> ... Le personnel soignant n'a pas fini de tirer la langue... malheureusement.



Entièrement d'accord.

L'hypothèse privilégiée jusqu'à maintenant était celle d'un fort rebond de l'épidémie en France vers le 15 janvier. Ce qu'on appelle parfois "troisième vague"... *Alors que la deuxième vague n'est pas encore terminée*.

Mais je crois qu'il faut hélas admettrre  que la troisième vague sera bien pire que ce qui était prévu jusqu'ici.
*Le virus mutant britannique est déjà présent sur le continent européen*.
Et il est impossible qu'il ne soit pas déjà présent en France.
Alors pourquoi ne pas fermer les 007frontières nationales ?...
Cela aura pour effet -au mieux- de retarder un peu la propagation de la forme mutante de la COVID-19.
Seule bonne nouvelle, mais plutôt à prendre au conditionnel pour l'instant : *les vaccins actuels seraient efficaces contre la forme mutante britannique*.
Ceci dit, *de sérieux doutes étant déjà émis à ce sujet, la prudence s'impose*.
La seule caractéristique de la forme mutante britannique ne serait pas pour l'instant une plus grande virulence mais "seulement" une vitesse de propagation 70% plus rapide...
Ce qui n'est déjà pas rien.

Mais en attendant la campagne vaccinale et en espérant que son déroulement soit rapide et efficace, je ne vois pas dans le contexte actuel une autre option qu'un reconfinement strict dès janvier.
Avant Noël, ça aurait été encore mieux, mais ça, il semblerait que ça ne soit acceptable ni économiquement ni psychologiquement. Du moins en France.


Évidemment, j'espère me tromper et que tout se passera bien mieux que ça... Mais je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Anthony (21 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La seule caractéristique de la forme mutante britannique ne serait pas pour l'instant une plus grande virulence mais "seulement" une vitesse de propagation 70% plus rapide...


Ou pas : 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/20/health/coronavirus-britain-variant.html


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Décembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Ou pas :
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/20/health/coronavirus-britain-variant.html




Effectivement.

Ce que j'ai posté correspondait aux infos que j'avais à ce moment-là, et dans le passage que tu cites je m'exprimais au conditionnel. 

L'article vers lequel pointe ton lien est très intéressant et j'en retiens trois infos, sans doute à considérer avec prudence comme tout ce qui concerne la COVID-19, en particulier concernant les développements les plus récents.


1)

"But the estimate of greater transmissibility — British officials said the variant was as much as 70 percent more transmissible — is based on modeling and has not been confirmed in lab experiments, Dr. Cevik added."

Les fameux 70% de vitesse de propagation en plus par rapport à la forme standard résultent de modélisations.
Pour faire court, des calculs théoriques n'ayant pas encore été vérifiés par des expériences en laboratoire.
Du coup, en toute rigueur, on ne sait pas.
Donc peut-être... Ou pas, comme tu le dis justement. 


2)

Mais finalement, c'est plutôt la question de l'efficacité des vaccins face aux mutations qui m'intéresse dans l'article que tu m'as signalé.


" The British announcement also prompted concern that the virus might evolve to become resistant to the vaccines just now rolling out. The worries are focused on a pair of alterations in the viral genetic code that may make it less vulnerable to certain antibodies.

But several experts urged caution, saying it would take years — not months — for the virus to evolve enough to render the current vaccines impotent. "


Il est donc normal qu'un virus mute et développe une résistance accrue aux anticorps, dont ceux diffusés par un vaccin.
Mais la période de temps pour qu'un virus devienne dans un tel cas résistant aux vaccins se compte en années et pas en mois.
Donc, avec un peu de chance, dans le meilleur des cas, la campagne vaccinale ira plus vite que la capacité du virus à la contrer.


( Par ailleurs un petit rappel qui ne fait pas de mal : immuniser 60 pour 100 de la population en moins d'un an en conservant le nombre total des cas (positifs) suffirait à empêcher le virus de produire des mutations significatives :

"Immunizing about 60 percent of a population within about a year, and keeping the number of cases down while that happens, will help minimize the chances of the virus mutating significantly, Dr. Hodcroft said.)")


3)

Plus intéressant encore à mon avis, puisque le virus va continuer à muter :

"
“You can imagine a process like exists for the flu vaccine, where you’re swapping in these variants and everyone’s getting their yearly Covid shot,” he said “I think that’s what generally will be necessary.”

The good news is that the technology used in the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines is much easier to adjust and update than conventional vaccines. The new vaccines also generate a massive immune response, so the coronavirus may need many mutations over years before the vaccines must be tweaked, Dr. Bedford said. "


Les virus mutent, et les vaccins s'adaptent.
Comme le vaccin entigripal s'adapte aux mutations de la grippe.

Mais la bonne nouvelle est la suivante : dans le cas en principe improbable selon lequel le virus de la COVID-19 muterait assez vite (plusieurs années, donc) pour imposer une modification des vaccins à base D'ARN Messager, il serait plus facile d'ajuster et d'adapter ces vaccins à base d'ARN Messager que de faire la même chose pour un vaccin antigripal.



La situation est donc grave mais pas désespérée, en effet.
De cet article se dégage plutôt un optimisme forcément prudent, mais bien réel.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2020)

Après l’état d’urgence terroriste permanent, voici l’état d’urgence sanitaire pérenne.

Les mots d'une dictature, les méthodes d'une dictature, le comportement d’une dictature, les lois d’une dictature. Puisqu’on vous dit que c’est (encore) une démocratie ! Veuillez continuer à faire semblant de le croire.









						L'exécutif renonce à imposer la vaccination obligatoire
					

Face aux protestations suscitées par un texte qui réservait au premier ministre la possibilité d'imposer une obligation vaccinale de fait, le ministre de la Santé, Olivier Véran, a reporté sine die l'examen du projet.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				





Petit rappel historique à l’usage des apprentis dictateurs.

La dictature était une magistrature romaine exceptionnelle.
Sylla obtint la dictature pour dix ans et rendit ses pouvoirs après ce délai.
César obtint la dictature pour dix ans. Puis elle fut déclarée « à vie ».
Un mois après il tombait sous les couteaux de ses ennemis.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2020)

Ben si c'était une dictature ils n'auraient pas fait marche arrière, non ?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Décembre 2020)

Que fallait-il réellement attendre d'un homme qui utilise les initiales de son patronyme comme initiales de son parti ?
Rappelons-nous que "en marche" était la première dénomination de lrem.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben si c'était une dictature ils n'auraient pas fait marche arrière, non ?


Parce que tu crois qu’ils ont fait marche arrière ?

Ça c’est vu, c’est tout. Si tu lis bien, ce n’est que partie remise.

À l’instar de ce qui s’est fait avec l’État d’urgence anti-terroriste, ils veulent faire passer l’exceptionnel dans le droit commun. Ils ont gouté au pouvoir de l’arbitraire et ils aiment ça.

En catimini, le 21 décembre, selon la procédure accéléré (c’est-à-dire pas de navette entre l’Assemblée et le Sénat, discussion réduite, vote accéléré). Pour un texte qui vise à restreindre les droits du parlement à contrôler l’action du gouvernement en cas de crise sanitaire, un texte attentatoire aux libertés fondamentales. 

Ce texte incroyable dans une démocratie digne de ce nom (je l’ai lu et je ne comprends pas comment quelqu’un a pu écrire un truc pareil) manifeste une fois de plus le mépris de ces gens pour les représentants de la nation est le peu de cas qu’ils font des libertés publiques.

Et pour ceux qui comme leur « maitre » voudraient m’objecter qu’on n’est pas en Chine donc tout va bien, qu’ils me disent depuis quand une dictature doit être la mesure d’une démocratie ?

Puisque le Conseil Constitutionnel aime tant notre devise, voyons ce qu’il en reste en cette fin d’année pandémique :

*Liberté* : de plus en plus réduite pour finir bientôt à sa portion congrue.
*Égalité* : certains sont plus égaux que d’autres, « ceux qui sont tout, ceux qui ne sont rien ».
*Fraternité* : avec les copains, entre bobos, sur Facebook, avec ceux qui pensent « bien », surtout pas avec les pèquenauds de la France « périphérique », bons qu’à payer pour les conséquences de toute cette gabegie.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'une question de temps à mon avis. Il semble assez évident, au regard de la situation actuelle dans le pays, que le programme qui avait été annoncé pour le mois de Janvier ne pourra pas être tenu. Avec les fêtes de fin d'année, les chances que les chiffres des contaminations quotidiennes, et par extension ceux des hospitalisations, s’améliorent sont hautement improbables... on va sans doute se manger un méchant retour de bâton dans la tronche...
> 
> ... Le personnel soignant n'a pas fini de tirer la langue... malheureusement.


Les fêtes qui arrivent risquent d'accélérer le virus de quelques semaines ...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les fêtes qui arrivent risquent d'accélérer le virus de quelques semaines ...



C’est pour ça que je me vaccine aux grands crus et que je me désinfecte au single malt.

Quinze jours de traitement intensif avec un stock d’oxyboldine pour pallier d’éventuels effets indésirables.

J’ai bien l’intention de survivre à tous les enrhumés à l’eau minérale.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est pour ça que je me vaccine aux grands crus et que je me désinfecte au single malt.
> 
> Quinze jours de traitement intensif avec un stock d’oxyboldine pour pallier d’éventuels effets indésirables.
> 
> J’ai bien l’intention de survivre à tous les enrhumés à l’eau minérale.


Je vais suivre ton exemple , c'est mieux que la vaccination


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)

Ils annoncent quoi demain ?
Un reconfinement


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Allemagne : des employés d'une maison de retraite reçoivent par erreur cinq doses de vaccin contre le Covid-19


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)

15 Departements concernés par le couvre-feu à 18h

les Vosges, la Marne, la Haute-Marne, la Meurthe-et-Moselle, la Moselle, la Nièvre, la Saone-et-Loire, la Meuse, les Ardennes, la Haute-Saône, le Territoire de Belfort, le Doubs, le Jura, les Hautes-Alpes et les Alpes-Maritimes. 

Les habitants de ces zones seront donc soumis à un couvre-feu chaque soir de 18h à 6h à partir de ce samedi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les habitants de ces zones seront donc soumis à un couvre-feu chaque soir de 18h à 6h à partir de ce samedi.



Condoléances !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Janvier 2021)

Pauvre Jura, bon courage à tous ceux qui sont impactés.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2021)

L’année commence fort. Niveau connerie gouvernementale, ils ont mis la barre très haute, dès le départ. Ils visent le record du monde.

Prochainement, couvre-feu à 16 heures ? Pourquoi ça s’arrêterait ?

Vaccination ? 330 à la louche.

Il paraît que seulement 40% des sondés sont décidés à se faire vacciner. Au lieu d’attendre que les 60 autres % se décident, vaccinez les 40 %. Non. Trop simple. Trop intelligent.

Un titre du Figaro hier soir : « 14 personnes vaccinées dans un EHPAD ». Quel événement ! Champagne !


----------



## patxito (2 Janvier 2021)

Au Royaume-Uni , 950.000 personnes vaccinėes...

330 en  France, 300 en Belgique ... il y a des coups de pied au cul qui se perdent...

C’est évidemment beaucoup plus facile d’enfermer tout le monde chez lui...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2021)




----------



## loustic (2 Janvier 2021)

Les médicaments homéopathiques sont-ils efficaces contre la covid19 ? 
Dans les médias : silence !


----------



## Anthony (2 Janvier 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Dans les médias : silence !



C'est-à-dire qu'on ne forme pas beaucoup de comiques dans les écoles de journalisme.


----------



## patxito (2 Janvier 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Les médicaments homéopathiques sont-ils efficaces contre la covid19 ?


À peu près autant que l’eau du robinet...


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Janvier 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Les médicaments homéopathiques sont-ils efficaces contre la covid19 ?
> Dans les médias : silence !


Loin de moi l'idée de nourrir une polémique.
Mais.
Il s'agirait, dans un premier temps, de prouver que l'homéopathie est efficace.


Anthony a dit:


> C'est-à-dire qu'on ne forme pas beaucoup de comiques dans les écoles de journalisme.


Des comiques, je sais pas.
Mais.
Il y en a tout de même qui sont de sacrés déconneurs.
(Bon, si ça se trouve, ils ne sont pas journalistes).


----------



## Anthony (2 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il y en a tout de même qui sont de sacrés déconneurs.


Ça va de pair avec un certain alcoolisme mondain.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2021)

*Covid-19 : Apple bannit une application pour organiser des fêtes   *


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

La Suisse à sous estimé la situation


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2021)

20 vaccinés de plus que hier ! Ça s’accélère comme dirait Véran.


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 20 vaccinés de plus que hier ! Ça s’accélère comme dirait Véran.


Tu oublies de compter les 60% qui ont refusé. Normalement ça fait 50 (20 + 30) de plus


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2021)

À cette vitesse, il ne faudra qu'un peu plus de 3 ans et demi pour que tous les français reçoivent la première dose.
Rajoute 2 ans et demi (parce qu'on sera au point) pour la deuxième dose.
En 2027 on est bien.
Par contre, on sera déjà tous en train de crever du covid-26.
Je suppose qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir non plus.


----------



## patxito (4 Janvier 2021)

Comment Israël est devenu le champion du monde de la vaccination contre le Covid-19
					

En seulement deux semaines, Israël a vacciné plus d'un million de personnes. Le ministère de la santé affirme qu'environ un cinquième des neuf millions d'habitants aura reçu sa double injection "d'ici fin janvier".




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 20 vaccinés de plus que hier ! Ça s’accélère comme dirait Véran.


Il faut t'inscrire ici :   Vaccination : le tirage au sort des 35 Français du «collectif citoyen» débute ce lundi.

Tu pourras ainsi le féliciter de vive voix ! 

Merci qui ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il faut t'inscrire ici :   Vaccination : le tirage au sort des 35 Français du «collectif citoyen» débute ce lundi.
> 
> Tu pourras ainsi le féliciter de vive voix !
> 
> Merci qui ?



Et ils vont servir à quoi ? Quelle compétence ? Rien.

Ça tient plus de la prise d’otages médiatique que d’autre chose.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À cette vitesse, il ne faudra qu'un peu plus de 3 ans et demi pour que tous les français reçoivent la première dose.
> Rajoute 2 ans et demi (parce qu'on sera au point) pour la deuxième dose.
> En 2027 on est bien.
> Par contre, on sera déjà tous en train de crever du covid-26.
> Je suppose qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir non plus.


Bon, visiblement je ne vais pas me lancer dans un doctorat en Mathématiques.
Je me suis totalement planté dans mes calculs.
Il faut tout multiplier par 1000.
Il faudrait donc 3500 ans pour que tous les français reçoivent la première dose.
Autrement dit, d'ici là on se foutra royalement du covid étant donné que ça fera belle lurette qu'on bouffera les pissenlits par la racine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346119206258012166


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2021)

Covid-19 : le gouvernement vise les 400.000 personnes vaccinées à la fin de la semaine
					

Le gouvernement espère atteindre les 400.000 personnes vaccinées contre le Covid-19 à la fin de la semaine, notamment dans les Ehpad, où seuls 30.000...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2021)

... Mes pauvres !!!!!  ... Couvre feu généralisé *à 18 H* en France à partir de samedi ! Je compatis ! 
De toutes manières, ce n'est qu'une question de jours pour qu'on vous suive !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Couvre feu généralisé *à 18 H* en France à partir de samedi ! Je compatis !


C'est quand même pas très dérangeant. C'est l'hiver, il fait moche, il fait nuit, on n'est pas si mal que ça _at home_…


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mes pauvres !!!!!  ... Couvre feu généralisé *à 18 H* en France à partir de samedi ! Je compatis !



Tu comprends pas.... 

Avant: Pas de couvre feu,  les gens courent , trainent, et arrivent chez eux à 18H55... pppfff... juste le temps d'un tout petit apéro avant de passer à table... 1 ou 2 p'tit jaune, avec 4/5 cahuettes; la misère.

Apres, avec le couvre feu, les gens se ramassent chez eux a 17H59 . Et là... c' est bien, çà laisse la place a un apéro digne de ce nom. 8/9 p'tit jaune minimum, et 2/3 paquets de cahuettes.

C' est calculé avec précision.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Condoléances !


Me too


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Apres, avec le couvre feu, les gens se ramassent chez eux a 17H59 . Et là... c' est bien, çà laisse la place a un apéro digne de ce nom. 8/9 p'tit jaune minimum, et 2/3 paquets de cahuettes.
> 
> C' est calculé avec précision.


Tu oublies un effet positif : celui qui a dû aller se réfugier en catastrophe dans le placard devra y rester deux heures de plus...
La "punition" commence à avoir une autre allure !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est quand même pas très dérangeant. C'est l'hiver, il fait moche, il fait nuit, on n'est pas si mal que ça _at home_…


Le problème c'est que certaines personnes (dont moi ! ) sont "attirées" par la transgression de l'interdit !
Ce qui n'avait aucun charme du temps où c'était permis prend une toute autre saveur dans la période actuelle !
Je n'ai jamais autant rêvé d'un bon steak frites au resto que maintenant !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais autant rêvé d'un bon steak frites au resto que maintenant !


Je comprends : le steak frites de 21h00 au resto avec une bande de potes fait un peu rêver 
Mais ça reviendra, le tout est d'être encore en vie pour en profiter


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je comprends : le steak frites de 21h00 au resto avec une bande de potes fait un peu rêver
> Mais ça reviendra, le tout est d'être encore en vie pour en profiter



Gardarem lou bambochou !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je comprends : le steak frites de 21h00 au resto avec une bande de potes fait un peu rêver
> Mais ça reviendra, le tout est d'être encore en vie pour en profiter


Il y aura encore des restaurants ?


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y aura encore des restaurants ?


Bravo, tu viens de me miner la soirée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)

Les chiffres "officiels" fournis par les autorités sont)-ils crédibles ?

On peut en douter : Pourquoi le nombre de malades entre les données de Santé ...www.nicematin.com › sante › pourquoi-le-nombre-de-...


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2021)

Ton lien bloque sur une redirection et si on veut lire cet article il faut être abonné !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)

Inexact :


----------



## chafpa (19 Janvier 2021)

Je confirme. Pas d'accès si on est pas abonné !

Si on clique sur "Je regarde une publicité", on a un bel écran blanc où il faut s'abonner au Service ViewPay .....

Point-Barre.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Si on clique sur "Je regarde une publicité", on a un bel écran blanc.


Peut être que nos bloqueurs de pubs font bien le job ?


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

Pour revenir au sujet, perso je respecte les conseils de prudence ou du moins je fais au mieux. Mais alors les chiffres j'ai stoppé depuis un moment, ça rend dingue et on n'y comprends plus rien avec toutes les infos contradictoires dont on nous abreuve en boucle.


----------



## chafpa (19 Janvier 2021)

Comme d'hab, Sly54 avait raison 

PS : Je n'y avais pas pensé du tout


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2021)

fifi84 a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet, perso je respecte les conseils de prudence ou du moins je fais au mieux. Mais alors les chiffres j'ai stoppé depuis un moment, ça rend dingue et on n'y comprends plus rien avec toutes les infos contradictoires dont on nous abreuve en boucle.


Tu peux t'intéresser au site de Guillaume Rozier : https://covidtracker.fr
C'est assez didactique, il explique souvent comment il fait les calculs (le calcul du r par exemple), d'où proviennent ses données. Tu le regardes quand tu le souhaites, je trouve que ça enlève le coté potentiellement stressant des chiffres qui tombent du ciel (presse écrite ou numérique).


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux t'intéresser au site de Guillaume Rozier : https://covidtracker.fr
> C'est assez didactique, il explique souvent comment il fait les calculs (le calcul du r par exemple), d'où proviennent ses données. Tu le regardes quand tu le souhaites, je trouve que ça enlève le coté potentiellement stressant des chiffres qui tombent du ciel (presse écrite ou numérique).


oui je connaissais déjà son site, très bien fait et précis. Ce que voulais dire, c'est que je jette un coup une fois toutes les semaines ou deux semaines. Pour éviter l'effet psychose dans lequel nous sombrons tous lentement mais surement.
 Mais je zappe direct tout ce qui vient des chaines tv " infos" souvent non vérifiées et régulièrement contredites dès le lendemain (voir dans la journé par les dites chaines), le principe économique de ces chaines étant de pondre de la news en veux tu en voilà. Ces dites infos étant également reprises et balancées sans plus de vérifications sur le numérique et pas seulement les réseaux sociaux, voir la page d'actu de Orange et commentaires qui s'ensuivent dans les discussions dédiées.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2021)

Moi, je me dis que tant que je peux lire des chiffres c’est bon signe.


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Encore une journée très chargée avec *26 784* contaminés et le gouvernement ne bronche pas...


Le gouvernement va reconfiner à la fin du mois.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le gouvernement va reconfiner à la fin du mois.


Une information que nous avons pas ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une information que nous avons pas ?


Pas encore une information, mais une piste clairement évoquée dans les journaux télévisés du soir. Mais "il n'y aura pas de nouvelles restrictions cette semaine".


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas encore une information, mais une piste clairement évoquée dans les journaux télévisés du soir. Mais "il n'y aura pas de nouvelles restrictions cette semaine".


Bah alors , pas de reconfinement  à la fin du mois


----------



## chafpa (20 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le gouvernement va reconfiner à la fin du mois.


C'est cousu de fil blanc blanc sauf ...... que nous risquons d'attendre vers la mi-février pour connaitre ce statut.


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Locke a dit:
> 
> 
> > Encore une journée très chargée avec *26 784* contaminés et le gouvernement ne bronche pas...
> ...


Eh bah !
Vivement la fin du mois !


----------



## boninmi (21 Janvier 2021)

Voilà précisée la dite information.


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Voilà précisée la dite information.


Il en dira plus au vingt heures !


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2021)

Variant Anglais ?
Mais je croyais qu'ils avaient tous quitté l'Europe.
Kessizont à continuer à nous les gonfler ?


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2021)

Le variant rebat les cartes;









						Covid-19 : le scénario (très) noir de la Banque d’Angleterre pour l’économie
					

En concoctant un possible scénario prévoyant une baisse cumulée sur trois ans de 37% du PIB du Royaume-Uni par rapport à 2019 et de 31% du PIB mondial, la Banque d'Angleterre cherche à jauger la capacité




					www.capital.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)

Covid-19 : près de 180 patients et 70 soignants contaminés au centre hospitalier de Compiègne


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Voilà précisée la dite information.


Bah non


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2021)

Le Covid s'invite dans l'alimentation…

…Une crème glacée chinoise diagnostiquée _positive au covid !_

Ça promet…


----------



## aCLR (21 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Encore un sacré décalage horaire pour donner les chiffres, avec de nouveau *22 848* contaminés, Olivier Véran ne voit pas pour l'instant de nouvelles restrictions...


Mon ami disait qu'il ménage les petits commerçants en ce début de soldes.
Chais pas si c'est juste mais ça laisse aux nouveaux variants une dangereuse marge de propagation, de retarder le confinement.

Et je ne m'explique pas cette moyenne de 20.000 contaminés jour depuis les dernières restrictions… (enfin, mon boucher me disait quelques minutes avant le couvre-feu que ses voisins avaient eu, la veille au soir du monde à dîner, des invités repartis après minuit) (un cas isolé ?) (une variante du jeu du chat et de la souris ?) (une envie de course-poursuite contre les nouveaux véhicules de la police nationale ?) (alors, ce 5008, il est bridé ou pas ?) (t'inquiète maman, j'roulerai tous feux éteints !)


----------



## Panpan9219 (21 Janvier 2021)

Alors là je vais rajouter mon petit grain de Sel,  82 balais, suis en principe personne à risque.
Bilan médical passé : blessé 2 fois en opération (AFN)avec les Paras. 2 gros accidents de voiture (non responsable) un anglais c'est cru en Angleterre et m'a détruit mon scénic en roulant à gauche = trauma cranien, fracture genou. : ensuite ;cancer de la Prostate, remis sur pied, (pour les futur visés; on ne touche pas à ma prostate. . . ) ensuite; un arrêt cardiaque, je reviens au 4 choc électrique, ensuite triple pontage(cage thoracique ouverte) implantation d'un défibrillateur en relation 24/24 CHU via un système individuel téléphonique (qui marche pas avec le Linky CPL) et le dernier épisode avril 2020 Samu hélico vers CHU Périgueux =21 jours de réa. Tous ça pour une allergie avec un médicament dont tout le monde médical connait la nocivité (CORDARONE).
Je suis toujours opérationnel, un peu moins rapide (je fais quand même du 10 avec ma Mauser à 50m.
Je prépare d’ailleurs ma saison de tir à l'arme ancienne.
Vous voyez que j'ai de quoi avoir peur du 19 . . . et bien non, je fais mon propre protocole de protection, je suis radiesthésiste et Maître Reiki donc vous comprendrez que l'épisode vaccin peut se passer de moi, comme celui de la grippe d'ailleurs.
Dans tous ces problèmes : le Moral est le meilleur médicament, c'est 90% de la guérison. Là de nouveau on revient à un de mes Post, dans les campagnes, si les gens n'ont pas de relationnel, de contact, de choses qui les intéresse effectivement ils iront plus vite chez St Pierre.
Je le disais aussi, nous allons sur la lune, mais les gens ne se sont jamais autant ignorés, on ne s'occupe que de la télé, on a des personnes isolée dans une totale ignorance ou indifférence. À mon modeste niveau, je reçois parfois des personnes âgées avec qui un peu de papotages et d'intérêt fait plus de bien que tous les médicaments, et c'est gratuit.
Diagnostic de ma toubib aprés le dernier épisode : Claude ce n'était pas ton heure ta mission n'est pas terminée. . . 
Donc je continue


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Alors là je vais rajouter mon petit grain de Sel,  82 balais, suis en principe personne à risque.
> Bilan médical passé : blessé 2 fois en opération (AFN)avec les Paras. 2 gros accidents de voiture (non responsable) un anglais c'est cru en Angleterre et m'a détruit mon scénic en roulant à gauche = trauma cranien, fracture genou. : ensuite ;cancer de la Prostate, remis sur pied, (pour les futur visés; on ne touche pas à ma prostate. . . ) ensuite; un arrêt cardiaque, je reviens au 4 choc électrique, ensuite triple pontage(cage thoracique ouverte) implantation d'un défibrillateur en relation 24/24 CHU via un système individuel téléphonique (qui marche pas avec le Linky CPL) et le dernier épisode avril 2020 Samu hélico vers CHU Périgueux =21 jours de réa. Tous ça pour une allergie avec un médicament dont tout le monde médical connait la nocivité (CORDARONE).
> Je suis toujours opérationnel, un peu moins rapide (je fais quand même du 10 avec ma Mauser à 50m.
> Je prépare d’ailleurs ma saison de tir à l'arme ancienne.
> ...




Total respect pour l'ensemble de ton post à l'exception d'un point : le vaccin.
Si tu en as l'opportunité, fais-toi vacciner sans hésiter ! 
Ta mission durera plus longtemps encore, et tu auras encore plus d'occasions d'impressionner tout le monde (y-compris toi-même) en réalisant de jolis cartons sur des cibles que tu transformeras en passoires...
Tu pourras peut-être même remettre la main sur un fusil d'assaut Colt Thompson M 1928 A1. Si possible la version avec le chargeur cylindrique. Ce que les Français appellent parfois "mitraillette Camembert"! 

Chapeau bas pour ton parcours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> ... donc vous comprendrez que l'épisode vaccin peut se passer de moi, comme celui de la grippe d'ailleurs.


Comme @Human-Fly, respect pour ton parcours un peu chaotique !  

Par contre, pour le vaccin, tu restes libre de ton choix, mais de mon côté, je me ferai vacciner ! Pour moi d'abord et ensuite par respect pour les autres et parce que j'ai vraiment envie de retrouver une vie normale - et, à mon humble avis, l'éradication de ce virus passe par la vaccination du plus grand nombre - mais, bien entendu, tu fais comme tu veux !

Je ne partage pas non plus ta passion pour les armes (même anciennes), mais je me dis que si tu te contentes de tirer sur des cibles en carton, c'est une passion comme une autre !

Toutefois, j'espère de tout coeur que tu n'es pas chasseur, car j'ai une aversion profonde pour les chasseurs du dimanche qui tirent les pauvres lapins à tout va dans la campagne environnante ... pour moi, ce sont des "tueurs" qui n'ont rien à voir avec les professionnels chargés de réguler la faune pour le bien de tous ! Chaque année il y a des accidents ... C'est malheureux, mais je ne vais pas les plaindre quand même ! 

Quand j'en vois sur les chemins campagnards je ne manque jamais l'occasion de klaxonner comme un damné pour faire fuir leurs "cibles" potentielles ... ça m'a déjà valu des salves d'injures et de menaces, mais, manque de couilles, ça n'a jamais été plus loin ! 

Si on pouvait équiper les lapinous de petites "Gatling" à leur mesure, la race des chasseurs serait déjà éteinte depuis longtemps !


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme @Human-Fly
> Quand j'en vois sur les chemins campagnards je ne manque jamais l'occasion de klaxonner comme un damné pour faire fuir leurs "cibles" potentielles ...


Ce mec est dingue !!!        
Evitez de le croiser, vous pourriez l'aimer.


----------



## Panpan9219 (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme @Human-Fly, respect pour ton parcours un peu chaotique !
> 
> Par contre, pour le vaccin, tu restes libre de ton choix, mais de mon côté, je me ferai vacciner ! Pour moi d'abord et ensuite par respect pour les autres et parce que j'ai vraiment envie de retrouver une vie normale - et, à mon humble avis, l'éradication de ce virus passe par la vaccination du plus grand nombre - mais, bien entendu, tu fais comme tu veux !
> 
> ...


Bonjour, non je ne suis pas chasseur, mais je dois reconnaitre qu'ils ont *un service de Com au top*.   Depuis des années, chaque accident de chasse passe dans les faits divers 2 lignes et hop circulez.... Certaines années ont passe les 30, voir Plus morts, nous avons quelques épisodes épiques chez nous dont par exemple un retraité dans son jardin qui buvait son café dans sa caravane qu'il entretenais de voir passer une Brenneke devant son nez. J'ai un ami président de sa société de chasse qui en vire régulièrement à chaque saison et qui se fait insulter par des anciens (très anciens) qui mis en poste; se retrouvent parfois à une centaine de M de l'endroit ou ils devraient être . Dit donc gamin disent ils tu était encore en culotte courte que je chassais déjà ! ! !
Il m’ait arrivé aussi de m’arrêter lors des saison pour intimer à un ou plusieurs chasseurs se baladant sur le bord de la route le fusil non cassé. *Bref on prêche un peu dans le désert; car ils représentent une manne électorale qu'il ne faut pas froissé. Pour les lapinous un petit bouclier qui  renverrait les balles à son envoyeur serait plus efficace. . . .
Quant à nous tireurs de loisir, noublions pas que ce sont des disciplines Olympiques qui demandent du sang froid, et toute sorte d'autres qualités suivant nos disciplines.
Allez fait moi des plans de la Gatling* pour le gibier.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

Nous avons de la chance en Bourgogne-Franche-Comté


----------



## Panpan9219 (22 Janvier 2021)

Qui disait que la terrasse étaient silencieuse ! ! !


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous avons de la chance en Bourgogne-Franche-Comté


Encore un article pour faire peur !
_En plus d'être plus contagieux, ce variant est fortement soupçonné d'être devenu résistant, partiellement ou totalement, aux anticorps que le corps développe contre le covid-19 - qu'ils soient naturels ou induits par le vaccin -_

Tu parles ! on n'en sait rien. L'article en question fait plusieurs pages, parle des mutations connues et donc de la brésilienne, et en deux lignes :
_En clair, un peu comme s’il s’agissait d’un nouveau virus. Au mieux, le vaccin serait un peu moins efficace. Au pire, il ne le serait plus du tout._

Ce qui est sur c'est que le virus mute, point barre. Dire que ça va être la cata alors qu'on commence seulement à étudier les mutations, c'est du putaclic.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Janvier 2021)

Et puis il y a des mutations qui valent le coup, il y a 400 millions d'années nous étions tous des amibes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu parles ! on n'en sait rien. L'article en question fait plusieurs pages, parle des mutations connues et donc de la brésilienne ...


Si, par malheur, je devais être infecté je choisirais quand même la variante "brésilienne" !  Quoique ...  ... A condition qu'on dise bien "la" variante et non pas "le" variant ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si, par malheur, je devais être infecté je choisirais quand même la variante "brésilienne" !  Quoique ...  ... A condition qu'on dise bien "la" variante et non pas "le" variant ...


Méfie toi de la variante "brésilienne" surtout si elles portent un masque , c'est une variante du bois de Boulogne


----------



## patlek (22 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et puis il y a des mutations qui valent le coup, il y a 400 millions d'années nous étions tous des amibes...



Peut etre que le covid-19 est le début de l' espece intelligente qui règnera sur terre dans 400 millions  d' années.


----------



## Panpan9219 (22 Janvier 2021)

Mes chers Amis, 
On est en train de nous balader ! ! ! il y a déjà des morts en Angleterre, Allemagne, et d'autres ailleurs.
Ce qui sent le mensonge :c’est : ils étaient déjà malades. *Dormez brave gens la maréchaussée veille.
L*_ors de mes discussion avec le professeur lors de mon séjour en Réa; (un de la vieille "école ) connaissant mes pratiques, il a opiné du chef en confirmant que parfois ils jouent avec le feu. Comment expliquer que les 6 vaccins je crois, aucun n'est fait de la même manière ? ? et on attaque les vaccinations. Lorsque l'on voit tous ces experts de plateaux télé on peu se demander à qui profite le "crime" ? Voilà aussi pourquoi ils veulent la tête de Raoult..
J'ai le souvenir de l'hépatite B, KOUCHNER ; j'ai interdis à l'époque de toucher à mon fils qui était à la crèche, et malheureusement 2 gamins ont récoltés des séquelles 2 mois après. Les problèmes devenaient tellement graves que la vaccination a été arrêtée.
Plus prés de nous le fameux papillonavirus ! ! pour les filles même problèmes   
Dernièrement a circulé un texte d’anticorps, montrant les intérêts de certains de nos experts plateau avec les labos.
Dont un siège au fameux conseil scientifique.
J'espère que tous ceux qui sont partis "tambour battants" pourront s'en sortir, j'ai peur pour eux......
Je plein de tout mon Cœur ceux qui sont dans les ephad si on reconfine _


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Comment expliquer que les 6 vaccins je crois, aucun n'est fait de la même manière ? ? et on attaque les vaccinations. Lorsque l'on voit tous ces experts de plateaux télé on peu se demander à qui profite le "crime" ? Voilà aussi pourquoi ils veulent la tête de Raoult..


Comment expliquer ? tous les labos du monde se sont mis à la confection d'un vaccin, chacun avec ce qu'il maitrisait le mieux.
A qui profite le crime ? Quel crime ? Celui de nous aider à sortir de la pandémie ? Oui les labos vont se faire du fric avec le vaccin, et alors ? Soigne toi à la chloroquine si ça te chante, moi je me fais vacciner.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> moi je me fais vacciner.


Et moi aussi !!! Je dirais même que cette vaccination est un "devoir citoyen" qui permettra, sinon de juguler, au moins de ralentir cette saloperie de pandémie ! 
J'espère aussi que des certificats de vaccination seront délivrés et qu'ils serviront en quelque sorte de "laissez-passer" dans certaines circonstances (événements, voyages etc...).
Des centaines de milliers de personnes ont déjà payé cette catastrophe de leurs vies ... y'en a marre !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et moi aussi !!! Je dirais même que cette vaccination est un "devoir citoyen" qui permettra, sinon de juguler, au moins de ralentir cette saloperie de pandémie !
> J'espère aussi que des certificats de vaccination seront délivrés et qu'ils serviront en quelque sorte de "laissez-passer" dans certaines circonstances (événements, voyages etc...).
> Des centaines de milliers de personnes ont déjà payé cette catastrophe de leurs vies ... y'en a marre !


Porter un masque ne devait pas limiter le virus ?
Quel bilan du port du masque depuis bientôt 1 Ans ????


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Porter un masque ne devait pas limiter le virus ?
> Quel bilan du port du masque depuis bientôt 1 Ans ????



Bilan avec masque : plutôt mauvais. 

Ce qu'aurait été le bilan sans masque : catastrophique. 

Le but du maque n'était pas de supprimer la pandémie, mais de limiter les dégâts en attendant les vaccins. 

Et pour les passionnés d'armes : la seule arme efficace contre cette pandémie, c'est le vaccin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel bilan du port du masque depuis bientôt 1 Ans ????


Question incongrue !
La vraie question est : où en serions-nous maintenant si les fameux "gestes barrières", dont le port du masque, n'avaient pas été mis en place ? 3X, 5X ou 10X ... ou 100X plus de contaminés et de décès ? Impossible de répondre !
Comme le dit Human, ces solutions étaient des solutions d'attente pour limiter les dégâts !
L'arme ultime, c'est le vaccin et c'est la vaccination qui nous sauvera ... et refuser le vaccin, c'est faire preuve d'un égoïsme crade vis-à-vis de nos proches et de nos semblables !


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le but du maque n'était pas de supprimer la pandémie


Et tu sais quoi, ça passe aussi en employant le présent !

Le port du masque n'équivaut pas à la suppression de la pandémie, il sert à protéger de la contagion.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Question incongrue !


Je note pas moins de deux syllabes inutiles…


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> où en serions-nous maintenant si les fameux "gestes barrières", dont le port du masque, n'avaient pas été mis en place ?


Il suffit de regarder en Israël, par exemple, pour chercher qui propage encore le virus malgré le nombre élévé de vaccinations, les porteurs de masques ou les non-porteurs de masques ?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tu sais quoi, ça passe aussi en employant le présent !
> 
> (...)



Entièrement d'accord, et j'ajoute que le futur est également pertinent : il faudra continuer à porter le masque tant que le virus continuera à circuler. 

J'avais employé le passé pour parler de l'utilité du masque avant l'arrivée des vaccins. 

En fait, il faut utiliser tous les moyens à notre disposition pour lutter contre le virus et sa circulation. 
Gestes barrières et masques, évidemment, en ajoutant couvre-feu et le reconfinement si nécessaire, ce qui va sans doute bientôt être le cas en France. C'est déjà le cas dans certains pays voisins. 
J'ajoute qu'à titre personnel, je suis favorable à un reconfinement général en France le plus vite possible. 

Le seul espoir pour mettre un terme à la pandémie est le vaccin. 
En attendant l'avancée des campagnes vaccinales en Europe et partout ailleurs, toutes les mesures actuelles doivent évidemment être maintenues et même renforcées si nécessaire.


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2021)

En passant et au risque de m'attirer les foudres de certains, quand je lis le président de la république _regretter « la traque incessante de l'erreur » en France, devenue « une nation de 66 millions de procureurs »_, d'abord je regrette de ne pas avoir tapoté ça moi-même et ensuite j'applaudis des deux mains !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

Le gouvernement belge a décidé d'interdire tous les voyages non essentiels (tourisme et loisirs) vers l'étranger du 27/1 au 1/3 et déjà un de mes voisins s'apitoie sur le fait qu'il ne pourra pas partir en Espagne pour les vacances de carnaval !  

Mais où va t'on ? On est dans une période super critique durant laquelle des milliers de personnes perdent la vie en Europe chaque jour et durant laquelle les hôpitaux frisent la saturation avec un personnel débordé et au bord du burnout et ce cher voisin ne pense qu'à ses vacances en pleurnichant ... totalement indécent et écoeurant !

Malheureusement pour lui, il a choisi un mauvais interlocuteur ... Encore un qui ne me parlera plus ! 

Et pendant que j'y suis, honte aux "rebelles de comptoirs" qui, au nom de leurs libertés individuelles et parce que "ça fait bien" remettent en cause la vaccination ! L'un d'entre eux m'a dit : "Tu m'étonnes ! tu suis les moutons maintenant ?" ce à quoi j'ai évidemment répondu que je préférais être un mouton vivant qu'un con mort ! 

Certaines personnes me dégoûtent ... et ça me fait mal de dire ça parce que ce n'est pas dans mon caractère ni dans mes habitudes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> En passant et au risque de m'attirer les foudres de certains, quand je lis le président de la république _regretter « la traque incessante de l'erreur » en France, devenue « une nation de 66 millions de procureurs »_, d'abord je regrette de ne pas avoir tapoté ça moi-même et ensuite j'applaudis des deux mains !


T'en fais pas ! C'est pareil en Belgique ...  Mais nous, on n'est que 11 millions !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais nous, on n'est que 11 millions !


Une fois !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Question incongrue !
> La vraie question est : où en serions-nous maintenant si les fameux "gestes barrières", dont le port du masque, n'avaient pas été mis en place ? 3X, 5X ou 10X ... ou 100X plus de contaminés et de décès ? Impossible de répondre !
> Comme le dit Human, ces solutions étaient des solutions d'attente pour limiter les dégâts !
> L'arme ultime, c'est le vaccin et c'est la vaccination qui nous sauvera ... et refuser le vaccin, c'est faire preuve d'un égoïsme crade vis-à-vis de nos proches et de nos semblables !


Ah tiens , le masque en tissus n'est plus efficace !!  
Que va t'on dire du vaccin dans un an ?
Bon je file m'enfermer dans mon abris anti atomique


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je préférais être un mouton vivant qu'un con mort !


Ca dépend des conditions de vie


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend des conditions de vie


Et de la météo tant que tu y es…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et de la météo tant que tu y es…


C’est pas faux 
Le Covid fait aussi beaucoup d’autres dégâts 
Dépression par exemple !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah tiens , le masque en tissus n'est plus efficace !!
> Que va t'on dire du vaccin dans un an ?
> Bon je file m'enfermer dans mon abris anti atomique
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 209851



Le masque en tissu vaut toujours mieux que rien, d'autant qu'il existe plusieurs qualités de masques en tissu.
Mais peu importe, avec les fameux nouveaux variants plus contagieux que la forme initiale du virus, il est préférable de passer aux masques chirurgicaux en papier, voire aux masques FFP2.


Pour le vaccin, c'est une autre histoire.
S'il est confirmé dans les jours ou semaines qui viennent que *le variant brésilien résiste mieux aux vaccins actuels que le virus dans sa forme initiale* (ce qui n'est aujourd'hui qu'une hypothèse), ce sera effectivement une mauvaise nouvelle pour les vaccins à base de protéine virale et pour ceux à base de protéine recombinante.
Pour ces vaccins, il faudra repartir sur la base d'une nouvelle protéine, ce qui pourrait prendre plus ou moins un an.

Ce serait par contre très différent pour les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager.
Dans le cas d'un variant résistant au vaccin, il suffirait de recombiner les acides nucléiques de L'ARN Messager. (ARN Messager de synthèse et non naturel, donc particulièrement pur, avec des risques d'effets secondaires indésirables particulièrement faibles).
Il ne serait pas nécessaire de reconstituer une protéine entière.
Concevoir et fabriquer un nouveau vaccin à base d'ARN Messager prendrait entre deux et quatre semaines maximum, sans devoir reconstituer toute la chaîne de production.
Le nouveau vaccin serait fabriqué en commençant directement en  phase 2 (phase de test avec groupe experimental et groupe témoin (ou groupe contrôle).
Tout dépend donc des *différents types de vaccins contre la COVID-19*.

En gros, *pour la COVID-19, et pour bien d'autres pathologies (peut-être même le cancer), l'avenir, c'est clairement le vaccin à base d'ARN Messager. *
D'autant que *leur taux d'efficacité est meilleur que pour les autres types de vaccins*.
La seule vraie question au sujet des vaccins à ARN Messager concerne la durée de l'immunité. Là, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, personne n'en sait rien aujourd'hui.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La seule vraie question au sujet des vaccins à ARN Messager concerne la durée de l'immunité. Là, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, personne n'en sait rien aujourd'hui.


J'ai cru comprendre qu'il serait bon d'envisager de se faire piquer périodiquement, justement pour cette histoire de durée d'immunité.
Ce qui n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour moi parce que j'ai horreur des piqûres (et le mot est faible - je fais des palpitations avant chaque prise de sang, j'essaye de me tirer quand le mec sort la seringue et je fais une syncope la plupart du temps dès que cette saloperie est plantée).
Et alors j'ai vu les images à la télé, les aiguilles sont énormes, super longues et les mecs l'enfonce entièrement (rien que d'en parler j'ai des chaleurs).
Maintenant, bon, on n'a pas le choix, le truc est là, il faut vivre avec (sous entendu, essayer de faire en sorte de ne pas en mourir).
Si ça passe par le port du masque (qui, entre nous, aura évité à ma famille d'attraper la gastro cette année) et une piqûre tous les ans, je me dis que c'est peut-être pas un mal.
Parce que j'espère bien devenir un vieux con et le rester longtemps (vieux et con).

PS : Reste que les labos à l'origine des vaccins vont se faire des couilles en or.
Mais viendra bien le jour où tous ceux qui se sucrent sur le dos du reste du monde devront payer la facture, non ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2021)

Je suis toujours friand de ce genre d'article.
Lire les délires de types encore plus perchés que je ne le suis, j'adore !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Mes chers Amis,
> On est en train de nous balader ! ! ! il y a déjà des morts en Angleterre, Allemagne, et d'autres ailleurs.
> Ce qui sent le mensonge :c’est : ils étaient déjà malades. *Dormez brave gens la maréchaussée veille.
> L*_ors de mes discussion avec le professeur lors de mon séjour en Réa; (un de la vieille "école ) connaissant mes pratiques, il a opiné du chef en confirmant que parfois ils jouent avec le feu. Comment expliquer que les 6 vaccins je crois, aucun n'est fait de la même manière ? ? et on attaque les vaccinations. Lorsque l'on voit tous ces experts de plateaux télé on peu se demander à qui profite le "crime" ? Voilà aussi pourquoi ils veulent la tête de Raoult..
> ...



Hum, je ne partage pas ton avis. Les faits sont têtus, le Pr Raoult depuis le début de la pandémie n'a pas cessé d'être démenti, que se soit sur l’hydroxychloroquine, que le virus ne survivrait pas à l'été, qu'il n'y aurait pas de deuxième vague etc. etc. Il ne récolte que ce qu'il a semé.


Covid-19 : pourquoi l’Ordre des médecins porte plainte contre Didier Raoult et 5 autres docteurs
La « course au vaccin » contre le coronavirus n’est pas risquée, elle est bénéfique
Vaccination : pourquoi tant de défiances ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Lire les délires de types encore plus perchés que je ne le suis, j'adore !


Le problème est que tu ne les feras pas changer d'avis. Tous les délires antivax (du complot de Bill Gates à la modification du génome en passant les labos qui travaillent dessus depuis 2015), j'y ai eu droit lors d'une discussion avec une copine. Je les lui ai débunkés un par un au cours d'échanges mails courtois dans les deux sens, elle a admis mes arguments mais ne se fera pas vacciner pour autant. Elle s'est trouvé d'autres raisons moins perchées et a dans la foulée souhaité qu'on arrête la discussion...


----------



## peyret (23 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tous les délires antivax


..surtout qu'il implante la 5G et le compteur linky sous la peau...


----------



## patxito (23 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le gouvernement belge a décidé d'interdire tous les voyages non essentiels (tourisme et loisirs) vers l'étranger du 27/1 au 1/3 et déjà un de mes voisins s'apitoie sur le fait qu'il ne pourra pas partir en Espagne pour les vacances de carnaval !
> 
> Mais où va t'on ? On est dans une période super critique durant laquelle des milliers de personnes perdent la vie en Europe chaque jour et durant laquelle les hôpitaux frisent la saturation avec un personnel débordé et au bord du burnout et ce cher voisin ne pense qu'à ses vacances en pleurnichant ... totalement indécent et écoeurant !
> 
> ...


Mouais... j’ai de toute façon actuellement trop de boulot pour partir en vacances, mais l’idée d’être enfermé dans les frontières minuscules de ce pays me file le bourdon.

Je n’arrive toujours pas à comprendre en quoi passer un WE à Deauville plutôt qu’à Ostende est un risque sanitaire accru, j’ai plutôt l’impression d’être la victime de gouvernants complètement dépassés par la situation qui jouent au football panique, grande spécialité belge...

Vivement le vaccin, l’été, et les grandes vacances...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2021)

Covid-19 : les masques en tissu toujours aussi efficaces, même contre les variants, selon l'OMS et l'Académie de médecine
					

Alors que plusieurs pays déconseillent certains masques en tissu face aux nouveaux variants du coronavirus, l'Organisation mondiale de la santé et l'Académie de médecine en France jugent que ces derniers sont toujours aussi efficaces.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un de mes voisins s'apitoie sur le fait qu'il ne pourra pas partir en Espagne pour les vacances de carnaval !


Un carnaval qui n'aura pas lieu (le mec qui réfléchit vachement), celui de Rio est annulé au pays d'un président inculte, alors en Espagne...
J'ajoute, tout le monde est là à pleurer sur les vaccins, 1- y en a pas assez, 2- j'ai pas confiance, 3- il est pas efficace 4- etc...
Il n'existe actuellement aucun remède au covid...
Même le sida on arrive enfin à faire quelque chose après 40 ans de recherche...


----------



## Panpan9219 (23 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il serait bon d'envisager de se faire piquer périodiquement, justement pour cette histoire de durée d'immunité.
> Ce qui n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour moi parce que j'ai horreur des piqûres (et le mot est faible - je fais des palpitations avant chaque prise de sang, j'essaye de me tirer quand le mec sort la seringue et je fais une syncope la plupart du temps dès que cette saloperie est plantée).
> Et alors j'ai vu les images à la télé, les aiguilles sont énormes, super longues et les mecs l'enfonce entièrement (rien que d'en parler j'ai des chaleurs).
> Maintenant, bon, on n'a pas le choix, le truc est là, il faut vivre avec (sous entendu, essayer de faire en sorte de ne pas en mourir).
> ...


Coucou , petits conseils déjà appliqués pour des situations similaires, notamment pour ceux qui ont la même réaction chez le dentiste pour un arrachage de dents par exemple.. GELSEMIUM 9 CH 48h avant la piqure ou autre. Et le champion de ces problème est le Gémo-choc en gémothérapie. Extraordinaire. Conseils d'un vieux Radiesthésiste....


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

La Suisse va durcir ses mesure pour les personnes qui rentrent du Portugal 
Dès le 1er février, toute personne entrant en Suisse en provenance du Portugal doit se mettre en quarantaine. Un test négatif ne permet pas de mettre fin à la quarantaine

Je part deux jours la semaine prochaine , je vais y échapper de justesse .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Je part deux jours la semaine prochaine* , je vais y échapper de justesse .


 ... A son retour, je demande une mise en quarantaine de Jura pendant 10 jours avec interdiction de postillonner poster sur le forum durant cette période ! Non mais !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... A son retour, je demande une mise en quarantaine de Jura pendant 10 jours avec interdiction de postillonner poster sur le forum durant cette période ! Non mais !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)

Un décor de la série « Peaky Blinders » se mue en centre de vaccination


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)

Covid-19 : le vaccin de Moderna efficace contre les variants britannique et sud-africain


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2021)

Goldnadel: «Frontières, vaccins, comment ne pas se faire le procureur du retard infernal?»
					

FIGAROVOX/CHRONIQUE - L’avocat et chroniqueur regrette que le gouvernement ait longtemps retardé la fermeture des frontières, et y voit la marque d’une détestation idéologique des bornes de l’État-nation.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : le vaccin de Moderna efficace contre les variants britannique et sud-africain


A chaque fois que je vois ou j'entends "Moderna" je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ma grand-mère qui possédait une machine à coudre couleur vert pâle ornée d'une étiquette dorée sur laquelle figurait la marque "Moderna" ... Cette machine avait été achetée en 1950 !

Dès lors, et par association malheureuse (et malvenue !), quand on parle de ce vaccin, je pense immédiatement à un "vieux" vaccin associé à une seringue monstrueuse en verre et métal assortie d'une longue aiguille un peu rouillée !  

Mais je crois aussi qu'on devient con avec l'âge ! 

Désolé pour le HS, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé pour le HS, mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher !


Y'a  pas encore de vaccin pour ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)

L'Institut Pasteur a mis fin à son projet de vaccin contre le coronavirus.


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'Institut Pasteur a mis fin à son projet de vaccin contre le coronavirus.


Son PRINCIPAL projet. Il en a au moins deux autres dans les tuyaux, même si ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.


----------



## Panpan9219 (25 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Goldnadel: «Frontières, vaccins, comment ne pas se faire le procureur du retard infernal?»
> 
> 
> FIGAROVOX/CHRONIQUE - L’avocat et chroniqueur regrette que le gouvernement ait longtemps retardé la fermeture des frontières, et y voit la marque d’une détestation idéologique des bornes de l’État-nation.
> ...


Coucou, cet homme est un tissu de gentillesse et de technique oratoire, il m'a défendu gratuitement 2 de mes fonctionnaires lors de l'attentat "Backtiar" c'est pas tout jeune. .


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

Bon , êtes vous prêt pour un 3 ème confinement ?
Ah merde , je dois pas le dire


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , êtes vous prêt pour un 3 ème confinement ?
> Ah merde , je dois pas le dire


Toi, si tu continues, tu vas avoir un accident de luge.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Un "confinement très serré"


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2021)

Cause toujours :








						AstraZeneca : pour l’UE, les Britanniques ne sont pas prioritaires
					

Alors que le groupe tente de justifier les retards de livraison de son vaccin aux 27, la commissaire à la Santé demande à son PDG de publier le contrat.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Malgré le titre, en fait, si.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toi, si tu continues, tu vas avoir un accident de luge.


J'ai l'impression qu'il arrive l'accident


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)

J'adore !

Olivier Véran a donné le ton et préparé les esprits au renforcement des restrictions attendues ces prochains jours.


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'adore !
> 
> Olivier Véran a donné le ton et préparé les esprits au renforcement des restrictions attendues ces prochains jours.


'Nous ne sommes pas dans une vague épidémique mais sur un plateau montant'. D'ici qu'il nous parle d'inversion de la courbe ou de ralentissement de l'augmentation, y'a pas loin ! 
Faudrait lui dire, puisqu'ils n'ont que les élections futures en tête, que la présidentielle c'est dans un an et qu'il vaudrait mieux en avoir terminé avec le bUrdel d'ici la, à coup de pied au luc s'il le faut mais pas à coup de mesurettes ménageant la chèvre et le chou pour ne pas froisser les sondages. On est dans la merdre, on ne s'en sortira pas en tergiversant perpétuellement.
Fin du coup de gueule.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2021)

VaccinS Covid19 , Des reports de primo injection


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2021)

Bientôt chez nous...









						Covid-19 : le dépistage rectal de plus en plus fréquent en Chine
					

Seulement 52 cas de Covid-19, officiellement, aujourd'hui en Chine. Les autorités prennent quand même de nouvelles mesures pour endiguer l'épidémie.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bientôt chez nous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Est-ce qu'on sait si l'écouvillon reste de la même taille que pour le nez ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on sait si l'écouvillon reste de la même taille que pour le nez ?


Euh ! Non !


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on sait si l'écouvillon reste de la même taille que pour le nez ?



Je sais pas... mais tu vas bientôt le savoir.Va falloir dépister tous les français... et tous les belges aussi.

(en pluss: régulièrement. Le gouvernement hésite entre 2 à 3 fois par semaines, ou tous les jours. C' est en discussion.)


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je sais pas... mais tu vas bientôt le savoir.Va falloir dépister tous les français... et tous les belges aussi.
> 
> (en pluss: régulièrement. Le gouvernement hésite entre 2 à 3 fois par semaines, ou tous les jours. C' est en discussion.)


Des sources bien informées annoncent au moins une fois par heure !


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2021)

non mais enfin...

Il y a un an, on rigolait bien; un virus en chine?? c' est hyper loin de chez nous!!  le "corona virus"?? hhreeuuuaaarrhhaaarrrr!!!; La biere Corona.. j' ai un virus dans mon frigo!! heeuuhhhahhahhaaaa, t' es con!!! et patati et patata... Qu'est ce qu'on se marrait bien, les barres de rires!!!!!on s' en est payé des tranches...

Un an plus tard, ça rigole beaucoup moins....

Alors rebelote!! ... heuhahahahaha!!! dépistage rectal, en Chine!!!
Rendez vous dans un an, aquand on serat au centre de dépistage... "Baissez votre slip, SVP, maintenant , penchez vous en avant, vous allez peut etre sentir quelque chose , monsieur..." (Aïe!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on sait si l'écouvillon reste de la même taille que pour le nez ?


Non beaucoup plus long pour atteindre le nez


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Rendez vous dans un an, aquand on serat au centre de dépistage... "Baissez votre slip, SVP, maintenant , penchez vous en avant, vous allez peut etre sentir quelque chose , monsieur..." (Aïe!!!)



La « quenelle » chère aux amis de Dieudonné. 

Mais pas comme ils l’envisageaient.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

Bon , pas de reconfinement alors !


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , pas de reconfinement alors !


[mode macron on]
Pour le moment. En fait c'est pour pouvoir vous dire plus tard 'On a essayé mais VOUS avez fait n'imp' du coup on doit confiner quand même'.
[/mode]


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

Reste à attendre son allocution  !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)

Des chiens formés pour traquer le Covid avec la sueur humaine

C'est mieux qu'un écouvillon dans le fion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des chiens formés pour traquer le Covid avec la sueur humaine
> 
> C'est mieux qu'un écouvillon dans le fion !


 ... Paraît que c'est leurs truffes qu'ils te foutent dans le fion ! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Paraît que c'est leurs truffes qu'ils te foutent dans le fion ! ...


Va donc t'faire truffer ailleurs ! 

S'pèce d'obsédé


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des chiens formés pour traquer le Covid avec la sueur humaine
> 
> C'est mieux qu'un écouvillon dans le fion !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

La ruée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La ruée


Ouais mais faut comprendre ! Le gars dans l'article il avait un besoin urgent d'une nouvelle paire de baskets ... si ça tombe, il mourra "chic" en sortant les pieds devant et tout le monde remarquera ses grolles toutes neuves !   ça c'est du vrai buzz ! 

Sérieusement ... ... désolant !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais mais faut comprendre ! Le gars dans l'article il avait un besoin urgent d'une nouvelle paire de baskets ... si ça tombe, il mourra "chic" en sortant les pieds devant et tout le monde remarquera ses grolles toutes neuves !   ça c'est du vrai buzz !
> 
> Sérieusement ... ... désolant !


J'aurais l'air de critiquer l'action du gouvernement si je disais que pour l'instant ils donnent surtout l'impression de vouloir créer de nouveaux clusters ?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'aurais l'air de critiquer l'action du gouvernement si je disais que pour l'instant ils donnent surtout l'impression de vouloir créer de nouveaux clusters ?


 non, théorie du complot


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La ruée


J'avais des courses à faire, mais imaginant la cohue, je suis resté chez moi. Apparement, j'ai bien fait.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'avais des courses à faire, mais imaginant la cohue, je suis resté chez moi. Apparement, j'ai bien fait.


Pareil.


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'aurais l'air de critiquer l'action du gouvernement si je disais que pour l'instant ils donnent surtout l'impression de vouloir créer de nouveaux clusters ?


J'aimerais surtout que les commerces ouvrent à 06h00 et que « le quoi qu'il en coûte gouvernemental » rembourse aux patrons les heures de nuit de leurs salariés ! Qu'on perde 2 heures de ravitaillement le soir, ok, mais faudrait voir à les regagner le matin ! Ça étalera un peu plus la ruée des consommateurs !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> non, théorie du complot


Ah merdre. Bon, je retire ce que j'ai dit alors.


aCLR a dit:


> J'aimerais surtout que les commerces ouvrent à 06h00 et que « le quoi qu'il en coûte gouvernemental » rembourse aux patrons les heures de nuit de leurs salariés ! Qu'on perde 2 heures de ravitaillement le soir, ok, mais faudrait voir à les regagner le matin ! Ça étalera un peu plus la ruée des consommateurs !


J'adhère.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Olivier Véran "espère" éviter une nouvelle vague


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2021)

Facile.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)

Ursula    Nein 
Angela    Nein 
Emmanuel    Non 
Donald    Yes 

Et donc merci à Donald d’avoir fait ce qu’il faut pour que j’ai pu recevoir ma première dose de vaccin aujourd’hui

Second épisode entre le 23 février et le cinq mars.

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ursula    Nein
> Angela    Nein
> Emmanuel    Non
> Donald    Yes
> ...



Je te laisse l'entière paternité de tes appréciations politiques.  
J'ai liké avec un  parce que je suis content pour toi.  
Le temps viendra pour un examen critique de la gestion de la crise, tous pays confondus. 

Pour l'instant, je me contente de me réjouir pour les gens que je connais (un peu ou beaucoup selon les cas) qui accèdent à un vaccin.  
Je connais des gens du "personnel soignant" ayant été vaccinés. 

Dans ma famille, certains ont eu autant de chance que toi (voire un peu plus tôt), et certains toujours pas... 

J'espère que tu as eu droit à un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, de loin les plus efficaces et les plus intéressants à tous points de vue !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ursula    Nein
> Angela    Nein
> Emmanuel    Non
> Donald    Yes
> ...


Il t'ont piqué  
il te reste combien de temps ??


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ursula    Nein
> Angela    Nein
> Emmanuel    Non
> Donald    Yes
> ...


Je doit être idiot, mais je n'ai pas compris. Donald, c'est Trump ? En quoi il t'as aidé a te faire vacciné ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je doit être idiot, mais je n'ai pas compris. Donald, c'est Trump ? En quoi il t'as aidé a te faire vacciné ?



TimeCapsule a peut-être été vacciné par le vaccin à ARN Messager de *Moderna*, société américaine sur laquelle Trump misait beaucoup. 

Ou alors, TimeCapsule parle de *Pfizer*, société également américaine. 
En oubliant peut-être que cette société esr associée à *BioNTech, *société allemande, dans sa production de vaccin anti-Covid-19 à base d'ARN Messager.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ursula Nein
> Angela Nein
> Emmanuel Non
> Donald Yes


Effectivement, il se lit des trucs dans la presse détaillant combien les anglo-saxons investissent sans rechigner dans les secteurs sensibles, contrairement à l'Europe ou la France. Et avec l'arrivée prochaine du _Vladimir Da _ – pour respecter ta formulation – humiliation, déception et incompréhension animeront bien des esprits français et européens.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Second épisode entre le 23 février et le cinq mars.


Genre… _T'es vraiment vieux en fait !   _


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

L’a pas tort. Donald Trump a ouvert des financements pour le développement de vaccins, Moderna et Pfizer, alors que les Européens élaboraient des normes pour fabriquer des masques en tissu. Les Boches ont donné un coup de main à BioNTech parce qu’en partie Allemand. En France on a eu droit au fiasco Pasteur et nos laboratoires en sont réduits à produire les vaccins des autres. Quant à von Linden, elle a démontré ces derniers jours son incompétence crasse et on sait maintenant pourquoi la CDU était tant pressée de s’en débarrasser.

La presse mainstream n’a fait que descendre Trump alors qu’il n’a pas fait pire que les autres dans la gestion de l’épidémie sans tenir compte de ce qu’il faisait de bien et de sensé. De la part des Démocrates, c’est normal, ils le haïssent, mais même eux ont voté les crédits demandés.

Pendant ce temps les Russes mettaient les bouchées doubles pour sortir un vaccin. Quand on en parlait on se faisait suspecter de fake news ou de propagande sur les réseaux sociaux. Maintenant, il y a Le Lancet qui annonce que ce vaccin est efficace à plus de 91%, soit l’équivalent des Pfizer et Moderna, tout en utilisant une autre technique.

L’Astrazeneca est déconseillé aux personnes de plus de 65 ans. C’est ballot, ce sont justement celles qui meurent le plus du Covid-19.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


Je suis jaloux. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> J'espère que tu as eu droit à un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, de loin les plus efficaces et les plus intéressants à tous points de vue !


Je ne sais pas quand je pourrai être vacciné, mais j’ai bien l’intention de choisir mon vaccin et ce sera un de ceux-là.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je te laisse l'entière paternité de tes appréciations politiques.
> J'ai liké avec un  parce que je suis content pour toi.
> Le temps viendra pour un examen critique de la gestion de la crise, tous pays confondus.
> 
> ...


Où vois-tu de la politique ?

Nouveau virus, sans manière connue de le contrer. Temps de conception d’un vaccin jusqu’à son utilisation : 10/20 ans. Le problème est que c’est très urgent !

Depuis deux ou trois dizaines d’années, l’utilisation de l’ARN est en gestation. Mais les coûts de mise au point finale sont énormes.

Un seul dirigeant a compris le problème et, plutôt que d’agir intelligemment et de prendre des risques financiers -entre autres faire le pari de passer des marchés avant la certification du produit, les Ursula, Angela et autres Emmanuel nous ont abreuvés de discours lénifiants, sur l’intérêt de constituer un « pool » aussi gros que possible afin de commander d’importantes quantités à des prix durement négociés…

Quelle intelligence ! Quelle vision de l’avenir ! Non contents de ne pas avoir risqué un centime, ils voudraient être livrés avant tout le monde (cf. Astra Zeneca,  Boris Johnson et l’Europe…) !

C’est le « politiquement correct » qui devient particulièrement délétère car, en la matière, c’est de vies humaines dont il est question et non de postures politiques particulièrement immatures vu le contexte…


Jura39 a dit:


> Il t'ont piqué
> il te reste combien de temps ??


Ta piqure de rappel : vin jaune, macvin ou vin de paille ? 


gwen a dit:


> Je doit être idiot, mais je n'ai pas compris. Donald, c'est Trump ? En quoi il t'as aidé a te faire vacciné ?


Bravo, tu pourras revenir en deuxième semaine : c’est de Trump qu’il s’agit !



Human-Fly a dit:


> TimeCapsule a peut-être été vacciné par le vaccin à ARN Messager de *Moderna*, société américaine sur laquelle Trump misait beaucoup.
> 
> Ou alors, TimeCapsule parle de *Pfizer*, société également américaine.
> En oubliant peut-être que cette société esr associée à *BioNTech, *société allemande, dans sa production de vaccin anti-Covid-19 à base d'ARN Messager.


Pour ton information, c’est uniquement le Pfizer seui est utilisé, le Moderna étant en cours de mise en œuvre. Pour ta gouverne, le vaccin a été mis au point par BioNTech et Pfizer est arrivé avec les capitaux (importants) nécessaires à la mise au point finale et au début d’industrialisation. Le pays d’Angela (qui croule sous les réserves finacières, soit dit en passant) n’a pas bougé le petit doigt. C’est le gouvernement américain qui a fourni aux labos américains le financement évitant auxdits labos de prendre trop de risques et de gagner du temps !

Avant d’aborder un problème, autant essayer de le connaître pour tenter d’en parler objectivement.


aCLR a dit:


> Effectivement, il se lit des trucs dans la presse détaillant combien les anglo-saxons investissent sans rechigner dans les secteurs sensibles, contrairement à l'Europe ou la France. Et avec l'arrivée prochaine du _Vladimir Da _ – pour respecter ta formulation – humiliation, déception et incompréhension animeront bien des esprits français et européens.
> 
> Genre… _T'es vraiment vieux en fait !   _


Toujours jalouse !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Où vois-tu de la politique ?
> 
> Nouveau virus, sans manière connue de le contrer. Temps de conception d’un vaccin jusqu’à son utilisation : 10/20 ans. Le problème est que c’est très urgent !
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas envie de polémiquer avec toi, là, tout de suite.

Je me contente pour l'instant de me réjouir du fait que tu sois vacciné avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager.
En l'occurrence le Pfizer BioNTech ! 
Ou même le Pfizer tout court si tu préfères, je m'en balance ! 

Je suis content pour toi, et c'est tout ! 



Bloc de spoiler



En même temps, si TimeCapsule polémique, il ne s'agit nullement d'un effet secondaire (indésirable ?... ) de son vaccin Pfizer BioNTech !... 
Cela prouve au contraire qu'il va bien !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (...)
> Genre… _T'es vraiment vieux en fait !   _



Soit TimeCapsule est  dans la tranche d'âge que tu supposes, soit il fait partie des personnels soignants âgés d'au moins 50 ans ! 

Je connais son année de naissance, mais c'est à lui qu'il appartiendra de lever le doute... Ou  pas !...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le pays d’Angela (qui croule sous les réserves finacières, soit dit en passant) n’a pas bougé le petit doigt.


Ah! Je croyais qu’ils avaient quand même poussés un peu pour BioNTech et que c’est justement pour cela que certains élus reprochaient à Merkel ses accointances avec L’Europe.

Y’a un article aujourd’hui dans le Figaro sur l’échec de Sanofi. Pas encore eu l’occasion de le lire.

Déjà voilà Rioufol :








						Ce vaccin que la France passive a laissé filer !
					

Si ! Un vaccin contre le Covid a bien été conçu en France ! Mais c’est la Grande-Bretagne qui l’a acheté et le fabriquera prioritairement pour sa population, faute de réactivité de l’Etat français. Ce...




					blog.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’Astrazeneca est déconseillé aux personnes de plus de 65 ans. C’est ballot, ce sont justement celles qui meurent le plus du Covid-19.
> 
> Je ne sais pas quand je pourrai être vacciné, mais j’ai bien l’intention de choisir mon vaccin et ce sera un de ceux-là.



Bah, à première vue, il semble pas si mauvais que ça :









						Covid-19: le vaccin d'AstraZeneca réduit la transmission après une dose, selon une étude - Sciences et Avenir
					






					www.sciencesetavenir.fr


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bravo, tu pourras revenir en deuxième semaine : c’est de Trump qu’il s’agit !


ok, mais cela n’explique pas ton premier message abscons. Pérc’ que je doute que tu vu e aux États Unis et que Trump t‘es lui même administré la piqûre pour te vacciné.
Alors est ce que le but est juste de narguer les autres parce que toi tu es vacciné ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> ok, mais cela n’explique pas ton premier message abscons. Pérc’ que je doute que tu vu e aux États Unis et que Trump t‘es lui même administré la piqûre pour te vacciné.
> Alors est ce que le but est juste de narguer les autres parce que toi tu es vacciné ?


Je pense qu'il a vraiment été vacciné


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il a vraiment été vacciné


Je ne met pas en doute sa vaccination, je ne comprend juste pas sa succession  de nom et leur signification.


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un seul dirigeant a compris le problème


Ça va bien au-delà d'un ou deux hommes, Donald et Boris, cette approche du business. Le "risque" est ancré dans la mentalité anglo-saxonne. Ni l'un ni l'autre n'étaient seuls à décider d'investir, leurs pools respectifs les soutenait dans cet élan. Et c'est cela que l'on peut regretter en Europe, à vieux continent d'argentiers, vieilles méthodes d'investissement.



gwen a dit:


> je ne comprend juste pas sa succession de nom et leur signification.


Laisse ! C'est du phrasé petit nègre ! En gros le nom propre c'est le dirigeant du pays en capacité de produire un vaccin qui serait administré à Time et le second terme signifie le pays du dirigeant produisant le vaccin injecté à Time, ou un truc dans le style


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse ! C'est du phrasé petit nègre ! En gros le nom propre c'est le dirigeant du pays en capacité de produire un vaccin qui serait administré à Time et le second terme signifie le pays du dirigeant produisant le vaccin injecté à Time, ou un truc dans le style


Dit comme ça c’est déjà plus clair. Je comprends mieux. Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah, à première vue, il semble pas si mauvais que ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J’en sais fichtre rien.

Le truc des 65 ans est l’avis officiel des instances Européennes. On sait que les Britons ne sont pas du même avis. Astrazeneca non plus, bien évidemment.

Concernant la transmission, il n’y a pas assez recul à ce jour pour conclure quoique ce soit de n’importe quel vaccin anti-Covid. Qui survivra verra.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Concernant la transmission, il n’y a pas assez recul à ce jour pour conclure quoique ce soit de n’importe quel vaccin anti-Covid. Qui survivra verra.



Oui et non.  

S'agissant spécifiquement des vaccins ANTI-COVID-19, tu as raison. On ne peut pas encore prouver de façon absolue que la vaccination bloque la transmission. 

Mais en considérant les choses de manière beaucoup plus générale, et comme tu dois le savoir, de tous temps et dans tous les cas, les vaccins (sans exception) ont toujours, de fait, ralenti ou stoppé la transmission d'un virus. 


Donc, dans tous les cas, se faire vacciner protège la personne vaccinée et protège les autres personnes, d'une façon ou d'une autre. Directement ou pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2021)

Conversation avec Samuel Alizon : « Depuis l’été, notre pays court après l’épidémie au lieu d’anticiper »
					

Alors que le mot « reconfinement » était sur toutes les lèvres, l’exécutif a choisi de ne pas recourir à cette mesure drastique. Que penser d’une telle décision ? Éléments de réflexion.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> S'agissant spécifiquement des vaccins ANTI-COVID-19, tu as raison.


Tant mieux. Je ne parle de rien d’autre.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tant mieux. Je ne parle de rien d’autre.




Je l'avais bien compris. 

Il est encore trop tôt pour être catégorique. 
Mais le fait que les vaccins anti-Covid-19 réduisent la contagiosité de la personne vaccinée est tout de même déjà *probable*. 

Et comme je le disais dans mon post précédent, une campagne vaccinale sans impact sur la circulation du virus, ça n'a jamais existé depuis que les vaccins existent. 
Si cela devait arriver aujourd'hui, ce serait une première. Donc, je n'y crois pas. 

Pour le dire autrement, je suis pour ma part persuadé que le vaccin réduit la contagiosité de la personne vaccinée. 
Mais au moment où je poste, en l'absence d'études scientifiques précises et chiffrées sur le sujet, je ne peux évidemment pas dire dans quelles proportions la contagiosité sera réduite.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

De toute façon, je veux de l’ARN messager, donc du Moderna ou du Pfizer.

Y’en a qui disent qu’on risque des trucs génétiques. J’aimerais bien qu’il me pousse une queue de Marsupilami, c’est très utile, « houba! houba! ». Ou alors une pine de cheval, pour faire « crack boum hue! ». Mais j’y crois pas trop.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De toute façon, je veux de l’ARN messager, donc du Moderna ou du Pfizer.
> 
> Y’en a qui disent qu’on risque des trucs génétiques. J’aimerais bien qu’il me pousse une queue de Marsupilami, c’est très utile, « houba! houba! ». Ou alors une pine de cheval, pour faire « crack boum hue! ». Mais j’y crois pas trop.



Pas du tout. 

Avec les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager, il va te pousser sur la tête des antennes. C'est normal. Ce sont des antennes 5G qui vont aider Bill Gates à t'espionner et à contrôler ton cerveau (pourtant efficace) à distance. 



Blage à part, tu as parfaitement raison d'afficher une préférence pour les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager.

Ce sont de loin les plus novateurs, les plus efficaces, et les meilleurs s'agissant du fameux rapport bénéfices/risques. 

De plus, comme je le disais dans un post précédent, le vaccin est aisément modifiable en cas de variant mutant résistant aux vaccins. 
Avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, il "suffit" de recombiner les acides nucléiques de L'ARN Messager, ce qui prend quelques semaines. Entre deux et six semaines pour obtenir une nouvelle version du vaccin, pour voir large.
Mais normalement, en moins d'un mois, c'est réglé. 


Et non, l'utilisation de l'ARN Messager n'a rien à voir avec une thérapie génique. 
Une thérapie génique se fait avec de l'ADN et non avec de l'ARN. 


Si tu as cinq minutes, je te recommande vivement cette petite vidéo de vulgarisation scientifique :






La jeune femme est rigolote avec son bonnet, mais ce qu'elle dit est très sérieux et très pertinent.  


Pour les plus courageux, un *très bon article sur la synthèse (ou biosynthèse) des protéines* sur Wikipedia. 
(Avex entre autres les différences entre ADN et ARN, les différents types d'ARN, etc...) 

Toujours sur Wikipedia, *un autre article de qualité sur la traduction génétique*. 
(Qui aborde justement le rôle spécifique de l'ARN Messager). 

Ou encore, toujours sur Wikipedia,* un article sur L'ARN Messager*. (ARNm pour les intimes). 



Bonne lecture à toi ou aux autres courageux.


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, bien, bien, nous sommes bien loin du quota des 5000 contaminés que souhaitait le gouvernement, alors avec *22 139 *contaminés, il n'y a aucun changement depuis un bon moment...
> 
> 
> ...et c'est le début des vacances scolaires suivant la région concernée.


C'est relativement facile de critiquer le gouvernement. Yaka, faut qu'on. Et je ne suis pas un fan de Macron Castex Véran et des bourdes ou plus grosses erreurs commises depuis le début. Mais en l'occurrence ces derniers jours l'analyse fine des indicateurs ne semble pas donner tort à la ligne de conduite récente. J'ai souligné à plusieurs reprises la faiblesse d'un point de vue basé sur le nombre des contaminés, chiffre soumis à de nombreux biais. A l'heure actuelle, le nombre des hospitalisés, des personnes en réanimation, le taux de reproduction, le taux de positivité, ... semblent en baisse, légère il est vrai, mais nette.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, le nombre des hospitalisés, des personnes en réanimation, le taux de reproduction, le taux de positivité, ... semblent en baisse, légère il est vrai, mais nette.


À force d’incompétence bureaucratique on finira bien par tuer tout ceux qui peuvent mourir et par contaminer le maximum de monde. L’immunité de groupe sera in fine atteinte avant qu’on ait terminé de commencer à vacciner. C’est simplement une question de temps. Tout ce beau monde se contenterait de jouer aux cartes pendant les conseils de défense que ça n’ira pas plus mal. Au contraire, on nous emmerderait moins.

Ce n’est pas une crise sanitaire, c’est une crise du système de santé. Et les mêmes gens qui l’ont provoqué prétendent aujourd’hui régenter tous les aspects de nos vies, même de notre mort, et en tirent prétexte pour violer nos droits constitutionnels.

Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi nous devrions nous priver de les critiquer.


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À force d’incompétence bureaucratique on finira bien par tuer tout ceux qui peuvent mourir et par contaminer le maximum de monde. L’immunité de groupe sera in fine atteinte avant qu’on ait terminé de commencer à vacciner. C’est simplement une question de temps. Tout ce beau monde se contenterait de jouer aux cartes pendant les conseils de défense que ça n’ira pas plus mal. Au contraire, on nous emmerderait moins.
> 
> Ce n’est pas une crise sanitaire, c’est une crise du système de santé. Et les mêmes gens qui l’ont provoqué prétendent aujourd’hui régenter tous les aspects de nos vies, même de notre mort, et en tirent prétexte pour violer nos droits constitutionnels.
> 
> Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi nous devrions nous priver de les critiquer.


Je ne conteste pas le droit de critiquer. Mais qui aurait fait quoi ? Tu aurais fait quoi ? Des gens qui meurent sans soins ni soulagement à la maison ? Des hôpitaux de campagne sous tentes dans les champs ou sur les parkings de supermarchés ? Des enterrements à la pelleteuse ? Incompétence bureaucratique et peut-être surtout politiques timorés, il y a certainement. Mais peut-être aussi beaucoup de personnes cherchant simplement à faire de leur mieux, non ? On ne va pas loin avec le discours de "c'est la faute aux autres".


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2021)

[premier degré inside]
Tu chopes le covid => 1350 euros d'amende direct
Ça financera les vaccins, ça diminuera le nombre de contaminés
[second degré outside/]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> ...  Mais peut-être aussi beaucoup de personnes cherchant simplement à faire de leur mieux, non ? On ne va pas loin avec le discours de "c'est la faute aux autres".


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi !

Bien entendu qu'on a le droit de critiquer ... Toutefois, une "bonne critique" serait celle qui serait étayée et accompagnée d'une solution ou tout au moins d'un début de solution au problème soulevé !

"La faute aux autres" devient un phénomène de société et avec ça on n'ira pas loin !

Prenons un exemple parmi d'autres : le vaccin ! ... il est GRATUIT et NON OBLIGATOIRE (on ne peut pas faire mieux !) et d'aucuns récriminent encore ! Alors, si tu n'as pas envie de te faire vacciner, libre à toi ! Mais si tu n'as pas les compétences pour juger de la qualité et de l'efficacité des vaccins, et bien, tu fermes ta gueule et tu fais confiance aux spécialistes !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas le droit de critiquer. Mais qui aurait fait quoi ? Tu aurais fait quoi ? Des gens qui meurent sans soins ni soulagement à la maison ? Des hôpitaux de campagne sous tentes dans les champs ou sur les parkings de supermarchés ? Des enterrements à la pelleteuse ? Incompétence bureaucratique et peut-être surtout politiques timorés, il y a certainement. Mais peut-être aussi beaucoup de personnes cherchant simplement à faire de leur mieux, non ? On ne va pas loin avec le discours de "c'est la faute aux autres".


Je n’ai pas à assumer ni excuser les conséquences d’une politique de paupérisation du système hospitalier que je n’ai jamais approuvée.

Ce que tu décris est l’expression d’un désordre, d’une gabegie, pas d’une épidémie dans une société moderne et une démocratie adulte.

Rien que le fait qu’un type comme Jérome Salomon, le directeur général de la santé (sic), soit toujours en poste après son implication directe dans le fiasco des masques discrédite toute parole politique venant de cette administration et de sa majorité.

Pourquoi devrait-je être indulgent avec un gouvernement et une administration qui nous a menti, qui nous ment toujours, qui a décidé de nous gouverner par la peur, celle du virus remplaçant avantageusement celle du flic-milicien, les deux se combinant à l’occasion ? En Absurdie (anciennement France), le coronavirus a plus été combattu avec des attestations en papier qu’avec la recherche médicale. Contre lui on a produit des formulaires à défaut de vaccin.

Une crise économique a été créée de toute pièce par cette incurie, aggravée par des décisions absurdes, telles que celle fermer des rayons entiers par « solidarité » dans certains magasins, comme fut créée cette notion du « pas indispensable ». Jamais vraiment définie, elle varie selon les saisons et aux grès de l’humeur du premier ministre, elle ne sert qu’à culpabiliser un peu plus les citoyens pourtant responsables en rien de ce qui leur arrive.

Ce n’est pas « la faute aux autres ». C’est la faute à la technostructure, aux « hauts » fonctionnaires qu’on paie grassement et qui se dorent la pilule dans les sinécures de la République, qui non contents de ne rien décider entendent freiner ceux qui tentent quelque chose pour assurer leur position confortable. Même ce @#% de Macron s’en est rendu compte. Les ARS sont l’exemple de la « soviétisation » de l’administration française. La « startup nation » c’est transformée en sovkhoze.

Pourquoi faire appel à des cabinets d’analyse privés pour définir une stratégie vaccinale ? On les paient à quoi nos fonctionnaires ? Comment se fait-il qu’on ne sache plus organiser une campagne de vaccination digne de ce nom en France ?

Bordel ! Quand j’étais gosse la France était la cinquième économie du monde !

Le président veut tout décider seul. Il règne sur son Conseil de Défense, s’affranchi des règles constitutionnelles, méprise les élus locaux, asservi le Parlement. Qu’il en assume les conséquences au lieu de pleurer comme un petit gamin colérique contre les 60 millions de « procureurs » qui ne font que constater l’incurie de son administration.

Les citoyens français ne sont pas des procureurs. Ils sont ses employeurs et ils lui réclament des comptes.


Quant aux « qui aurait fait quoi ? » il est un peu facile. C’est oublier qu’ils ont voulu le pouvoir, battu et triché pour l’obtenir, et qu’ils se battent encore et trichent encore pour le conserver, chaque jour, chaque heure, chaque minute. Ils ne pensent qu’à cela, ne tendent qu’à cela : se maintenir, coûte que coûte, surtout aux autres.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comment se fait-il qu’on ne sache plus organiser une campagne de vaccination digne de ce nom en France ?


On sait, sauf qu'on ne l'a pas confié aux bonnes personnes. En cas de catastrophe naturelle, à qui fait-on appel pour organiser les secours ? Aux préfets. Eux sont au fait des problèmes logistiques, qu'ils soient matériels ou humains. Mais la on a confié ça à la santé, dont ce n'est pas le boulot. Les médecins on leur demande de nous piquer, pas d'organiser.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les citoyens français ne sont pas des procureurs.


Il y a 66 millions de procureurs.
Il y a aussi 66 millions de garagistes.
Et 66 millions d'enseignants, aussi. 

Bref, je ne savais pas qu'en France on était si nombreux…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2021)

Et pendant ce temps-là ... ... 

Le Roi des belges fout la merde en France !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’est pas « la faute aux autres ». C’est la faute à la technostructure, aux « hauts » fonctionnaires qu’on paie grassement et qui se dorent la pilule dans les sinécures de la République, qui non contents de ne rien décider entendent freiner ceux qui tentent quelque chose pour assurer leur position confortable. Même ce @#% de Macron s’en est rendu compte. Les ARS sont l’exemple de la « soviétisation » de l’administration française. La « startup nation » c’est transformée en sovkhoze.
> 
> Pourquoi faire appel à des cabinets d’analyse privés pour définir une stratégie vaccinale ? On les paient à quoi nos fonctionnaires ? Comment se fait-il qu’on ne sache plus organiser une campagne de vaccination digne de ce nom en France ?
> 
> ...


En kolkhoze, pas exactement. Du point de vue français, c’est encore bien pire :
En pointe sur le vaccin contre le Covid-19 le laboratoire Valneva est en partie ....

Que veux-tu ? La vieille formule est toujours vraie : « ils n’ont que de l’ambition et non des convictions »…


Sly54 a dit:


> Il y a 66 millions de procureurs.
> Il y a aussi 66 millions de garagistes.
> Et 66 millions d'enseignants, aussi.
> 
> Bref, je ne savais pas qu'en France on était si nombreux…


Question de vocabulaire : il n’est que de lire attentivement l’article 15 de la Constitution française. Lesdits « procureurs » ne font qu’exercer leur droit constitutionnel. Le problème est que ce président préfère les grandes envolées plutôt qu’appeler les choses par leur nom : on le comprend, c’est plus confortable…


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En kolkhoze, pas exactement.


Sovkhoze.

"Si Valneva a annoncé vouloir produire dès le mois de *septembre 2021* son propre vaccin contre le Covid-19, l’entreprise basée à Nantes mais qui possède toute sa partie commerciale à Lyon, livrera *en priorité le Royaume-Uni*.
Et pour cause, *Londres a financé les essais cliniques* de la société franco-autrichienne et lui a notamment permis de construire une nouvelle *usine de production en Écosse*."

Putain de Bexit !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Encore une nouvelle variante  
Allons nous être confinés 
J’entends que cela comme interrogation sur les médias


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’entends que cela comme interrogation sur les médias


Faut bien maintenir le suspens si tu veux maintenir l'audience !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2021)

Nous voilà enfin rassurés : *Coronavirus : le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran s'est fait vacciner *

Voilà qui devrait faire bondir ceux qui n'aiment pas voir les vaccinés s'en vanter !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous voilà enfin rassurés : *Coronavirus : le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran s'est fait vacciner *
> 
> Voilà qui devrait faire bondir ceux qui n'aiment pas voir les vaccinés s'en vanter !



Je ne bondis pas. 

Je suis même content pour lui comme je suis content pour toi.  
Mais je suis plus jaloux de toi que de lui... 
Parce qu'entre l'AstraZeneca et le Pfizer BioNTech, il n'y a vraiment pas photo... 
Ceci dit, avec la pénurie de vaccins, il faut prendre ce qui vient. 
Même l'AstraZeneca vaut mieux que rien, et largement. 

Et puis il paraît que lorsque certaines personnes célèbres se font vacciner, ça donne envie à certains anonymes de se faire vacciner aussi... 
Alors, si ça peut convaincre certaines personnes de se faire vacciner, alors, pourquoi pas ?...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et puis il paraît que lorsque certaines personnes célèbres se font vacciner, ça donne envie à certains anonymes de se faire vacciner aussi...


Cela ne me donne toujours pas envie, enfin surtout des célébrités


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela ne me donne toujours pas envie, enfin surtout des célébrités



Le meilleur argument : le vaccin est de loin l'arme la plus efficace contre le virus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne bondis pas.
> 
> Je suis même content pour lui comme je suis content pour toi.
> Mais je suis plus jaloux de toi que de lui...
> ...


Il y a quelque chose de particulièrement choquant : l'âge et l'activité de la personne (n'exerce plus depuis longtemps).
Dit autrement, il a profité de ses fonctions pour bénéficier d'un passe-droits au détriment de personnes en ayant, elles, besoin en raison de leur âge ou de leur état de santé... 

C'est là qu'on voit la différence entre les "valeurs" de certains et la morale commune !

En résumé : ministre de *SA* santé, et non de la nôtre !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose de particulièrement choquant : l'âge et l'activité de la personne (n'exerce plus depuis longtemps).
> Dit autrement, il a profité de ses fonctions pour bénéficier d'un passe-droits au détriment de personnes en ayant, elles, besoin en raison de leur âge ou de leur état de santé...
> 
> C'est là qu'on voit la différence entre les "valeurs" de certains et la morale commune !
> ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le meilleur argument : le vaccin est de loin l'arme la plus efficace contre le virus !


Un vaccin qui protège contre les toutes les variantes 
Des sources ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose de particulièrement choquant : l'âge et l'activité de la personne (n'exerce plus depuis longtemps).
> Dit autrement, il a profité de ses fonctions pour bénéficier d'un passe-droits au détriment de personnes en ayant, elles, besoin en raison de leur âge ou de leur état de santé...
> 
> C'est là qu'on voit la différence entre les "valeurs" de certains et la morale commune !
> ...



Mouais... 
Ton point de vue se tient. 


Mais je vois les choses autrement.

D'une part, l'influence que ce geste médiatisé peut avoir sur des gens que cela incitera à se faire vacciner. 
D'autre part, je trouve assez logique que des gens au contact d'un assez vaste public se fassent vacciner de façon prioritaire. 
Cela vaut pour les professionnels de santé, les policiers, les enseignants qui enseignent en présentiel, les pompiers, les hauts responsables politiques, etc... 
Quand Macron a été contaminé, beaucoup se sont demandé (non sans raisons) s'il n'avait pas contaminé d'autres chefs d'état, ou s'il n'avait pas créé un cluster à l'Élysée, ou contaminé d'autres personnes, etc... 


Je ne bondis toujours pas...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vaccin qui protège contre les toutes les variantes
> Des sources ?


Quand même...

T'es pas au courant ?

C'est le nouveau vaccin "en même temps" !

J'te jure...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vaccin qui protège contre les toutes les variantes
> Des sources ?



Non.  


Déjà, tous les vaccins ne se valent pas. 

Face à la version d'origine du virus, les différents vaccins obtiennent déjà des résultats inégaux. 
Plus ou moins 70% d'efficacité (hypothèse haute) pour l'AstraZeneca, contre 94 à 97% d'efficacité pour les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager. 
Et encore, *d'autres sources situent plutôt l'efficacité de l'AstraZeneca vers 60%*...

Selon un test réalisé sur un échantillon de 2000 personnes, non reconnu officiellement par la communauté scientifique, l'efficacité de l'AstraZeneca tombe encore bien plus vas face au variant sud-africain. 
*Ce pourquoi l'Afrique du Sud suspend sa campagne de vaccination avec l'AstraZeneca*. 

Et selon la même source que plus haut, l'AstraZeneca est *un vaccin à vecteur viral à base d'adénovirus de chimpanzé*. 
En gros, un vaccin essentiellement basé sur de L'ADN. Bien qu'utilisant un peu d'ARN. 

*Autre article très intéressant sur l'AstraZeneca. *
Là encore, son efficacité est situé vers 60%.

Donc, non, tous les vaccins ne se valent pas. 
Mais n'importe quel vaccin vaudra toujours mieux que pas de vaccin du tout. 

Ceci dit, face à certains variants qui seraient résistants face au vaccin, seuls les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager sont facilement recombinables. 
Comme je l'avais dit dans un précédent poste, face à un variant résistant aux formes actuelles des vaccins, un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager peut être modifié en 2 à 6 semaines. Il suffit de recombiner les acides nucléiques de l'ARN Messager. La chaîne de production n'est pas interrompue, et peut reprendre à partir de la phase 2 (groupe experimental VS groupe témoin (ou groupe contrôle). 
Pour les autres vaccins, produire une nouvelle version adaptée à un variant prendrait plus ou moins un an et nécessiterait de rependre toute la chaîne de production à zéro. 

Actuellement, les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager sont les plus efficaces, tant face à la forme initiale du virus que face aux variants.
*Un autre excellent article sur les effets des variants sur les vaccins*. 


Pour résumer, n'importe quel vaccin vaut mieux que pas de vaccin du tout, en particulier actuellement. 
Sur un plus long terme et lorsque les variants seront devenus majoritaires partout, seuls les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager pourront être modifiés rapidement pour s'adapter à la nouvelle situation. 

Pour ma part, je pense que l'avenir de la campagne de vaccination contre la COVID-19 repose en très grande partie sur l'utilisation de l'ARN Messager, qui constitue aussi un vif motif d'espoir pour le traitement d'autres pathologies, y-compris *le cancer*. 
Les autres vaccins jouent pour l'instant un rôle d'appoint, en cette période de pénurie de doses vaccinales. 

Et pour l'avenir, nous verrons bien.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vaccin qui protège contre les toutes les variantes


Ne pas confondre 'le plus efficace' et 'totalement efficace'. Même AstraZeneca, suspecté d'être moins efficace sur la variante sudafricaine, est plus efficace que ne rien faire.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Ton point de vue se tient.


Donc, non.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne pas confondre 'le plus efficace' et 'totalement efficace'. Même AstraZeneca, suspecté d'être moins efficace sur la variante sudafricaine, est plus efficace que ne rien faire.


C'est exactement ce que je disais dans mon précédent post. 
Je me permets de me citer :



			
				HF a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'importe quel vaccin vaudra toujours mieux que pas de vaccin du tout.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pour résumer, n'importe quel vaccin vaut mieux que pas de vaccin du tout, en particulier actuellement.






Romuald a dit:


> Donc, non.



Je répondais à TimeCapsule pour lui dire que son point de vue se tenait, mais que je voyais malgré tout les choses autrement... 
Et il n'était pas du tout question de l'efficacité des vaccins chez TimeCapsule ou dans ma réponse, mais de la vaccination de Véran.


Je n'ai pas tout compris à ton dernier post, je le crains...


----------



## patlek (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et selon la même source que plus haut, l'AstraZeneca est *un vaccin à vecteur viral à base d'adénovirus de chimpanzé*.



Dans les effets secondaires, on a constaté chez ceux qui ont reçu le vaccin une augmentation notable de la consommation de banane! et une propension nette à faire des grimaces...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Février 2021)

Et côté pilosité ça donne quelque chose de ce genre ?



​


----------



## patlek (9 Février 2021)

Dragao s' est fait vacciné:


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout compris à ton dernier post, je le crains...


C'est  pourtant simple : Juju confond 'le plus efficace' et 'totalement efficace', donc, non, son raisonnement ne tient pas


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne pas confondre 'le plus efficace' et 'totalement efficace'. Même AstraZeneca, suspecté d'être moins efficace sur la variante sudafricaine, est plus efficace que ne rien faire.
> 
> Donc, non.


Des informations sur l'efficacité du vaccin ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des informations sur l'efficacité du vaccin ?



Il n'y en avait pas dans *ce post* ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mouais...
> Ton point de vue se tient.


Vous me faîtes trop d'honneur ! 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je vois les choses autrement.
> D'une part, l'influence que ce geste médiatisé peut avoir sur des gens que cela incitera à se faire vacciner.


Ton humour est décidément inégalable !
Les "gens" n'ont certainement pas oublié les faits d'armes du bonhomme en tant que chargé de mission d'une certaine M. Touraine...
C'est comme si, naguère, un certain Fabius avait trouvé intelligent t de se faire filmer faisant un don du sang après le scandale que l'on sait.
Le hasard veut que j'ai croisé ce matin du personnel soignant, de la spécialiste à l'infirmière : figures-toi que ces "gens" sont tout aussi choqués que moi !

Je ne bondis toujours pas... 

Pas bien grave, tu peux rester assis !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 9Vous me faîtes trop d'honneur !
> 
> Ton humour est décidément inégalable !
> Les "gens" n'ont certainement pas oublié les faits d'armes du bonhomme en tant que chargé de mission d'une certaine M. Touraine...
> ...



La référence au sang contaminé me semble d'un goût pour le moins discutable, particulièrement dans le contexte actuel, mais passons... 

Alors oui, je persiste et signe, certaines personnes sont encouragées à aller se faire vacciner en voyant des gens très connus se faire eux-mêmes vacciner.

Je ne dis pas que ça "marche" sur tout le monde.
Personnellement, je m'en balance, de savoir qu'une personne célèbre se fasse vacciner. Toi aussi, et la quasi-totalité des gens qui passeront par ici aussi.
De même pour le personnel médical que tu as croisé récemment, je te crois sur parole.
Et dans certains cas, avec les complotistes qui vont parfois dire sur les réseaux sociaux que l'ampoule de vaccin contenait de l'eau, ça peut éventuellement s'avérer contre-productif, si l'image est détournée ou commentée de façon mensongère.

Mais il n'empêche que pour certaines personnes ce geste aura une sorte de valeur d'exemple.
Donc, si ça peut peser dans le choix de certaines personnes qui vont décider d'aller se faire vacciner, et si au final l'impact sur le mouvement de vaccination est plutôt positif que négatif, ça me va.


Er comme je le disais dans un précedent post, il me semble normal que certaines professions ou des hauts responsables politiques se fassent vacciner parce que ce sont des gens obligés de par leurs fonctions de rencontrer beaucoup de gens.
Pour ne pas se contaminer eux-mêmes, et surtout pour ne pas contaminer d'autres personnes. Sachant qu'*il est probable que le vaccin réduise nettement les risques de contamination*.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il n'y en avait pas dans *ce post* ?...


AH ok 
c'est cela l'efficacité du vaccin 
Et l'efficacité du vaccin sur les personnes vaccinées ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> AH ok
> c'est cela l'efficacité du vaccin
> Et l'efficacité du vaccin sur les personnes vaccinées ?



OK, je résume à fond:

Si tu as la chance d'être vacciné avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, tu auras 94 à 97% "d'efficacité.
De mon point de vue, pratiquement 100% d'efficacité.
Car sauf erreur de ma part, les 94 à 97% d'efficacité concernent les formes graves. Et parmi les personnes vaccinées avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager ayant quand même été contaminées (6% maximum, donc), il me semble qu'aucune n'a développé une forme grave de la COVID-19. Du moins je n'ai rien lu ou vu  allant dans ce sens, et je suis cette actualité d'assez près.

Donc, avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, tu es pratiquement certain d'échapper aux formes graves, avec au moins 94% de chances de ne pas développer de COVID-19 du tout. 

Avec les autres vaccins, l'efficacité est moindre, mais un vaccin vaut toujours mieux que pas de vaccin du tout.

En cas de variants résistants au vaccins actuels, les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager peuvent être modifiés et adaptés aux variants en plus ou moins un mois.
Contre plus ou moins un an pour les autres vaccins.


Est-ce plus clair ainsi ?... 


(Pour les chiffres précis, les sources, les liens, certains de mes précédents posts des derniers jours n'en manquent pas.)


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Alors oui, je persiste et signe, certaines personnes sont encouragées à aller se faire vacciner en voyant des gens très connus se faire eux-mêmes vacciner.


Après le pataquès autour de "on va être livré, on va pas être livré, les labos revoient à la baisse les livraisons et autres : y en a d'autres qui seront livrés avant nous" et parce que tout porte à croire que nous manquons de vaccin, je suis de ceux qui pensent que c'est un coup de comm minable. En cela que cette dose aurait très bien pu être dispensée à quelqu'un qui en aurait vraiment besoin ou qui sert à quelque chose.
Un argument de plus dans ma détestation (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, mais je n'en ai pas d'autre) pour ce gouvernement et ça manière de gérer tout ça.
Ceci n'étant que mon avis personnel.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Après le pataquès autour de "on va être livré, on va pas être livré, les labos revoient à la baisse les livraisons et autres : y en a d'autres qui seront livrés avant nous" et parce que tout porte à croire que nous manquons de vaccin, je suis de ceux qui pensent que c'est un coup de comm minable. En cela que cette dose aurait très bien pu être dispensée à quelqu'un qui en aurait vraiment besoin ou qui sert à quelque chose.
> Un argument de plus dans ma détestation (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, mais je n'en ai pas d'autre) pour ce gouvernement et ça manière de gérer tout ça.
> Ceci n'étant que mon avis personnel.




Je ne partage pas la sévérité de ton point de vue. 
Toutefois, je ne te donne pas complètement tort non plus. 

Véran qui se fait vacciner à l'AstraZeneca devant les caméras, ça ne me choque pas. 
Mais il y a là-dedans quelque chose d'un peu triste et pas totalement rassurant. 
Oui, évidemment, la communication est d'une importance incontestable dans cette anecdote. 
C'est une communication de crise. Une communication de pénurie. 
Du coup, non sans raisons, Véran fait de la publicité pour la vaccination anti-Covid-19, et il a parfaitement raison. 
Qu'il ait été nécessaire pour ça que lui-même se fasse vacciner est une autre histoire. 
L'important est de dire et de répéter qu'il faut se faire vacciner dès qu'on en a la possibilité. 
Et si Véran se fait vacciner par AstraZeneca, c'est pour dire que dans une période de pénurie, il faut "faire flèche de tout bois", y-compris en se faisant vacciner avec un produit qui n'est clairement pas de premier choix. 


Donc, oui, et encore oui, faisons-nous vacciner dès que nous le pouvons, avec le vaccin qui nous sera alors proposé.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> OK, je résume à fond:
> 
> Si tu as la chance d'être vacciné avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, tu auras 94 à 97% "d'efficacité.
> De mon point de vue, pratiquement 100% d'efficacité.


De ton point de vue ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne partage pas la sévérité de ton point de vue.
> Toutefois, je ne te donne pas complètement tort non plus.


Un adepte du célèbre "en même temps" à l'œuvre...  


Human-Fly a dit:


> Véran qui se fait vacciner à l'AstraZeneca devant les caméras, ça ne me choque pas.
> Mais il y a là-dedans quelque chose d'un peu triste et pas totalement rassurant.
> Oui, évidemment, la communication est d'une importance incontestable dans cette anecdote.
> C'est une communication de crise. Une communication de pénurie.
> ...


Une autre ? C'est de la poésie, là ! 

Donc, oui, et encore oui, faisons-nous vacciner dès que nous le pouvons, avec le vaccin qui nous sera alors proposé.

J'adore !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> De ton point de vue ??



Si tu préfères, avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, pratiquement 0% de risques d'une forme grave de la COVID-19. Aucun cas répertorié à ce jour à ma connaissance. 
Et au moins 94% de chances de ne developer aucune forme de la COVID-19 !  

Donc, si on se concentre sur les formes graves, jusqu'ici (pourvu que ça dure !), les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager offrent une protection proche de 100%.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tu préfères, avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, pratiquement 0% de risques d'une forme grave de la COVID-19. Aucun cas répertorié à ce jour à ma connaissance.
> Et au moins 94% de chances de ne developer aucune forme de la COVID-19 !
> 
> Donc, si on se concentre sur les formes graves, jusqu'ici (pourvu que ça dure !), les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager offrent une protection proche de 100%.


Des sources ?
Des patients qui peuvent confirmer ? 
Non ?
Alors c'est des résultats de laboratoires , pas de recul pour valider tes affirmations 
l'avenir te donnera raison 
enfin je l'espère


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un adepte du célèbre "en même temps" à l'œuvre...
> 
> Une autre ? C'est de la poésie, là !
> 
> ...



Si tu me cites sans balises BB de citation, j'en conclue que tu t'appropries entièrement mes propos.  

Chouette, j'ai fait un adepte !...  


Et pour les polémiste qui par ailleurs ont parfaitement le droit de polémiquer, dites-vous quand même que les ennemis sont les variants, pas Véran !!!...   




Bloc de spoiler



Bon, OK, c'est facile et ça ne vole pas haut, mais j'assume !...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Après le pataquès autour de "on va être livré, on va pas être livré, les labos revoient à la baisse les livraisons et autres : y en a d'autres qui seront livrés avant nous" et parce que tout porte à croire que nous manquons de vaccin, je suis de ceux qui pensent que c'est un coup de comm minable. En cela que cette dose aurait très bien pu être dispensée à quelqu'un qui en aurait vraiment besoin ou qui sert à quelque chose.
> Un argument de plus dans ma détestation (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, mais je n'en ai pas d'autre) pour ce gouvernement et ça manière de gérer tout ça.
> Ceci n'étant que mon avis personnel.


Tu n’est pas le seul


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des sources ?
> Des patients qui peuvent confirmer ?
> Non ?
> Alors c'est des résultats de laboratoires , pas de recul pour valider tes affirmations
> ...




En cherchant, je viens de trouver un cas grave de COVID-19 chez une personne vaccinée à l'ARN Messager. 
Essai portant sur 30 000 personnes, avec groupe expérimental et groupe témoin (ou groupe "contrôle", et parfois même parfois "groupe placebo"). 

Pour des raisons que je te laisse découvrir dans *cet excellent article *(sources en bas de l'article), le cas grave en question n'a pas immédiatement été répertorié dans la recherche. 

Je corrige donc : un cas grave de COVID-19 malgré une vaccination avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager est possible, mais extrêmement rare d'après les données actuelles. 

Si je me base sur l'étude en question, avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, tu as approximativement une chance sur 15 000 de développer une forme grave. 

Donc, je maintiens tout de même ce que je disais: avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, tu as presque 100% de chances d'échapper aux formes graves de la COVID-19.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Véran qui se fait vacciner à l'AstraZeneca devant les caméras, ça ne me choque pas.


Qu’est-ce que vous en savez que c’est de l’AstraZeneca ?

Parce que son service de presse le dit ? Ça vous suffit comme élément ? De part d’un type qui a passé son temps à mentir et à raconter tout et son contraire ?

Perso, je m’en fous de ce qu’ils lui ont injecté. Comme je me fous de son numéro de communication.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que vous en savez que c’est de l’AstraZeneca ?
> 
> Parce que son service de presse le dit ? Ça vous suffit comme élément ? De part d’un type qui a passé son temps à mentir et à raconter tout et son contraire ?
> 
> Perso, je m’en fous de ce qu’ils lui ont injecté. Comme je me fous de son numéro de communication.




Je n'imagine pas qu'il ait pu se faire injecter autre chose que ce qu'il a prétendu se faire injecter.




Bloc de spoiler



Après, si ça ce trouve, il a eu de la chance...
Peut-être que l'infirmière s'est trompée de flacon et lui a injecté du Pfizer BioNTech !!!...


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alors c'est des résultats de laboratoires


Oui, et ?
Parce que d'un côté tu demandes d'avoir confirmation de l'efficacité du vaccin, et de l'autre tu dis ne pas faire confiance aux résultats de laboratoire qui sont, rappelons-le, le résultat de tests sur plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes. Par simple voie de conséquence, pour avoir des résultats sur un volume que tu considèrerais comme significatif il faut donc vacciner la population, non ?
Bref, on a tous compris que tu rechignais à être vacciné, si tu nous disais pourquoi maintenant que HF t'a expliqué par A+B l'intérêt qu'il y avait, selon lui (et pas mal de gens si j'en crois la longueur des files d'attente !...) à le faire ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bref, on a tous compris que tu rechignais à être vacciné,


J’ai dis cela ??
Quand je parle d’efficacité, je veux dire qu’il n’y a pas assez de recul pour voir les effets du vaccin et ses effets secondaires à long terme.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bref, on a tous compris que tu rechignais à être vacciné


Lui qui trépignait de partir au Portugal...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui qui trépignait de partir au Portugal...


Plus besoin, j’ai fais mes investissements
Et  maintenant, je peuxeme me rendre en Suisse faire du Ski


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai dis cela ??
> Quand je parle d’efficacité, je veux dire qu’il n’y a pas assez de recul pour voir les effets du vaccin et ses effets secondaires à long terme.



Oui, je comprends.  

Mais avec une nouvelle maladie et de nouveaux vaccins, on ne peut pas, par définition, avoir des données précises sur les effets à long terme. 


Scoop en exclusivité mondiale sur MacG: sur le très long terme, nous serons tous morts.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je parle d’efficacité, je veux dire qu’il n’y a pas assez de recul pour voir les effets du vaccin et ses effets secondaires à long terme.


Hey les gars, faudrait voir à comprendre un peu ce que dit Jura.
Les labos doivent connaitre les effets secondaires immédiats, mais pas sur le long terme. Et c'est bien normal, les vaccins sont tout de même assez frais à l'échelle humaine.
Et tout le monde (les savants, hein, pas nous) semblent s'accorder pour dire qu'on ne connait pas la durée d'immunité de ces vaccins. Et, encore une fois, c'est bien normal.
Nous sommes donc en droit de nous poser la question (je ne parle pas ici de ceux qui sont réfractaires à la vaccination, leur opinion est faite).
Faut-il se jeter sur le vaccin sans connaitre les conséquences ?
Est-ce qu'il va falloir passer par la case piqure tous les ans, tous les 6 mois,...?

J'avoue que je rechigne à la vaccination (sans être réfractaire - n'en déplaise).

Mais alors, du coup, le principe de précaution c'est quoi ?
Juste histoire de voir les conséquences sur les autres (les vaccinés), attendre 1 an, 5 ans, 10 ans, en portant le masque et en évitant d'approcher les autres à moins de 2 mètres, en se cloitrant ?
Je n'ai aucune espèce de passion pour l'industrie pharmaceutique, mais je me dis que, même dans l'urgence, ils ont du essayé de produire un truc qui ne soit pas mortel (pas oublier que s'ils ont fait de la merde, c'est la population mondiale qu'ils vont prendre sur le coin du râble).
J'ai tort ?

PS : je vous prie de ne voir aucune velléité (à l'encontre de quiconque) dans mes propos.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Hey les gars, faudrait voir à comprendre un peu ce que dit Jura. (...)


Avec plaisir !  



lamainfroide a dit:


> Faut-il se jeter sur le vaccin sans connaitre les conséquences ?



Oui, sans hésiter. 
Tu peux très légitimement te poser toutes les questions que tu veux sur les vaccins. 
Mais si le choix est vaccin (même médiocre) versus COVID-19, le plus grand danger est la COVID-19 et pas le vaccin. 
Pour l'instant, le seul espoir pour pouvoir vraiment ralentir la pandémie ou l'éradiquer dans le meilleur des cas, c'est le vaccin. 



lamainfroide a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il va falloir passer par la case piqure tous les ans, tous les 6 mois,...? (...)



Aucune idée. 
Cela fait, je crois, partie des questions actuellement sans réponse y-compris pour les scientifiques les plus compétents sur ces sujets. 




lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : je vous prie de ne voir aucune velléité (à l'encontre de quiconque) dans mes propos.



Ton état d'esprit ne semblera belliqueux à personne, tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles.


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et tout le monde (les savants, hein, pas nous) semblent s'accorder pour dire qu'on ne connait pas la durée d'immunité de ces vaccins. Et, encore une fois, c'est bien normal.



Apparament, l'immunité durerait quelques mois, et les anticorps disparaissent.

Ce qui veut dire qu'il faudrait se faire vacciner régulièrement;

Ce qui veut dire que c' est une affaire en or pour les labo

Et que il faudrait que je dévelloppe un vaccin a base d' EDR

ET que je me ferais des couyanor!!!! DES COUYANOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2021)

*UTILE*​
Uber offre des trajets jusqu'aux centres de vaccination en France


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Apparament, l'immunité durerait quelques mois, et les anticorps disparaissent.


Faudrait savoir : on manque de recul parce que la vaccination vient de commencer mais on sait déjà que ses effets sont temporaires...


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2021)

Déjà, il y a la question des variants:









						Vaccin Covid et variants : "on peut facilement attraper le virus en étant vacciné", admet Castex
					

VARIANTS ET VACCIN. Les faits le émontrent depuis des semaines. Avec le variant Omicron du Covid, "on peut facilement attraper le virus en étant vacciné", a admis Jean Castex lors d'une conférence de presse ce jeudi. Mais le vaccin contre le Covid-19 reste extrêmement puissant contre les formes...




					www.linternaute.com
				




Ou les vaccins fonctionnant a un moment, peuvent ne plus fonctionner et ne plus protéger contre un variant par la suite. Et le virus n' a pas fini de muter, il va continuer à muter.

C' est un peu comme la grippe, quand tu te fais vacciner contre la grippe, c' est un vaccin contre une souche qui a été sélectionné comme celle qui serat active pendant la saison.
Sauf que dans le cas du covid 19, il n' est pas saisonnier le virus, on a eut des contamination toute l' année durand.


Sinon;

11

"La vaccination entraîne une immunité qui semble initialement comparable à celles des personnes qui ont fait une forme grave mais on ne sait pas dans quelle mesure cette immunité persiste plus au-delà de 6 mois.



			https://www.infectiologie.com/UserFiles/File/groupe-prevention/covid-19/vaccins-covid-19-questions-et-reponses-spilf-24dec2020.pdf
		


Pour le moment en tout cas, j' ai rien lu sur une "protection définitive" (6 mois, c' est court)


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait savoir : on manque de recul parce que la vaccination vient de commencer mais on sait déjà que ses effets sont temporaires...


Ah toi aussi tu te pose des questions.


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> on ne sait pas dans quelle mesure cette immunité persiste plus au-delà de 6 mois.


'On ne sait pas' que tu traduis en 'apparement'.


patlek a dit:


> Apparament, l'immunité durerait quelques mois, et les anticorps disparaissent.


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> 'On ne sait pas' que tu traduis en 'apparement'.



Pour exemple, article publié il y a 1 jour









						Covid-19 : l’immunité ne serait que de 2 mois pour les formes modérées de la maladie
					

Des scientifiques de la Sorbonne, de l’hôpital de la Pitié-Salpêtrière, de l’Inserm et de l’Institut Pasteur ont mené des recherches sur la durée de l'immunité chez les patients ayant contracté des formes modérées du...




					www.midilibre.fr
				




Les "formes moderées"çà doit faire un paquet de monde. tous ceux qui sont contaminés sans avoir a aller à l'hopital.
Apres dans les détails, les anticorps ne serait pas l'unique réaction du corps pour se défendre face au virus. Il y aurait des cellules qui garderait la mémoire de "l'attaque" et donc la disparition des anticorps pourrait toutefois etre compensée en cas de nouvelle contamination par une production rapide d'anticorps grace aux cellules "mémoires".


Et la fin de l' article:

D'après les scientifiques du Centre d'immunologie de San Diego, avoir été malade du Covid-19 offre une immunité de six à huit mois. 

T'as été malade, t'as guéri, tu as fabriqué des anticorps, et 6 a 8 mois plus tard, tu es de nouveau vulnérable (voir 2 mois plus tard pour les formes modérées) tu peux de nouveau etre malade


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

2 Mois  !!


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2021)

@patlek (et juju, qui se focalise sur les 2mois) :

au bout de 2 mois on parle de diminution, pas de disparition des anticorps. Et comme tu le dis être re-infecté ne veut pas forcément dire être malade comme un chien du fait des cellules mémoire, sans parler des formes asymptomatiques de la maladie.
2, 6 ou 8 mois, on parle ici d'immunité acquise après avoir contracté la maladie, pas après avoir été vacciné.

Et, oui, je préfère voir le verre à moitié plein qu'à moitié vide .


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Alerte aux variants 
Sud-Africain 
Brésilien 
c'est quoi la suite


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alerte aux variants
> Sud-Africain
> Brésilien
> c'est quoi la suite


Arrête d'angoisser, sinon tu risques de faire un infarctus...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Arrête d'angoisser, sinon tu risque de faire un infarctus...


Aucun risque 

Par contre j'en connais d'autre


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alerte aux variants
> Sud-Africain
> Brésilien
> c'est quoi la suite




Probablement un variant français. 
Ou belge. 
Ou suisse. 
Ou allemand. 
Ou italien. 
Ou espagnol. 

Etc... 

Nous verrons bien. 


J'espère me tromper, mais je suis plutôt pessimiste pour le court terme. 
Une troisième vague "façon variants" me semble probable pour les prochaines semaines. 

En revanche, je suis totalement optimiste sur le long terme. 
La science viendra à bout de ce virus sous toutes ses formes, j'en suis absolument convaincu. 
Mais je ne sais pas quand...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Probablement un variant français.
> Ou belge.
> Ou suisse.
> Ou allemand.
> ...


Ah une troisième vague ? 

Alors le Vaccin est il vraiment efficace  ?









						VRAI OU FAKE. Le vaccin Pfizer est-il vraiment efficace en Israël ?
					

Israël a vacciné une population record en comparaison du reste du monde, et verrait l’épidémie de Covid-19 reculer. Que disent vraiment les chiffres et les études ?




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah une troisième vague ?
> 
> Alors le Vaccin est il vraiment efficace  ?
> 
> ...



Oui, le vaccin est vraiment efficace. 
Tout particulièrement les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager. 
Comme en atteste d'ailleurs l'article que tu cites dans ton propre post.  


Par contre, les perspectives seraient moins réjouissantes pour l'AstraZeneca si les variants sud-africain et brésilien devaient progresser plus vite que la campagne vaccinale, ce qui semble hélas être le cas. 
Donc, le calendrier de la campagne vaccinale va clairement être bousculé par l'émergence des nouveaux variants. 

Les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager sont facilement et rapidement adaptable à des nouveaux variants. 
La question de la pertinence des autres vaccins pourraient, à terme, se poser. Du moins dans leurs versions actuelles. 

Donc, oui, encore aujourd'hui, et je dirais plus que jamais, la campagne vaccinale est une arme efficace et indispensable pour combattre le virus. 
Il va "juste" falloir adapter la campagne vaccinale au profil des nouveaux variants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ... Probablement un variant français.
> Ou belge.


J'imagine bien le variant belge : une sorte de grosse tomate crevettes avec plein de petites frites autour !   ..._ (miam !)_
Et faut pas s'en faire pour nous, grâce à la fricadelle on est immunisés de génération en génération ... La preuve ultime : chez nous, même le "rhume de cerveau" n'existe pas !


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'imagine bien le variant belge


Symptômes :
Forte addiction aux frites.
Emploi systématique du verbe "savoir" à la place du verbe "pouvoir".
Forte propension à ajouter "une fois" à chaque fin de phrase.


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2021)

En tout cas, on est pas près de retrouver une vie normale...

Une vie ou on va bouffer de la saloperie au mac do, et ensuite on va se bourrer la gueule au bistrot, et ensuite on sort dans la rue a 2 heures du matin, en braillant des insanités, ou ensuite à 3 heures du matin, on dégueule la saloperie du mac do sur le trottoir (si çà pas déjà été fait avant, et on ensuite à 4 heures du matin on regagne son lit, et on s'endort tranquillement dans son dégueuli...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Symptômes :
> Forte addiction aux frites.
> Emploi systématique du verbe "savoir" à la place du verbe "pouvoir".
> Forte propension à ajouter "une fois" à chaque fin de phrase.



Il m'est arrivé de côtoyer de vrais Belges.  

Je parle justement sous contrôle des vrais Belges qui passeront par ici, mais selon ma modeste expérience, les vrais Belges ajoutent rarement voire quasiment jamais"une fois" en fin de phrase. Il me semble qu'ils le placent plus volontiers en milieu voire en début de phrase. 

Dans mes souvenirs, les Français imitant les Belges disaient par exemple:
"- Tu ne veux pas venir avec nous, une fois ?" 

Quand les vrais Belges disaient plutôt:
"- Tu ne veux pas une fois venir avec ?" 

(Dans une phrase de ce genre, le "nous" peut facilement disparaître.  Je me suis souvent vu proposer de "venir avec"! ) 


Pouvons-nous une fois dire que je parle un peu le Belge (francophone)?...  


Si un variant belge doit apparaître, espérons que ce sera un variant rigolo, ça nous changera...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si un variant belge doit apparaître, espérons que ce sera un variant rigolo, ça nous changera...


Rigolo, je ne sais pas, mais poli oui ! Si vous entendez une petite voix vous dire : "Vous permettez que je vous infecte une fois ?" ce sera le variant belge et il sera facilement détectable.

Dans mon patelin, limitrophe avec la France, c'est l'accent ch'ti qui prime ! Petite anecdote : quand on rentre dans un magasin, on a l'habitude de dire "bonjour" - si plusieurs personnes sont dans le magasin, on dit : "Bonjours" en insistant sur le "s" (une sorte de bonjour au pluriel) alors, si un gars rentre et ne dit rien, on sait que c'est un parisien !


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2021)

Moi, j' attend le variant breton.

Le virus du covidec.

(La personne infectée sent le beurrre!!!)


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rigolo, je ne sais pas, mais poli oui ! Si vous entendez une petite voix vous dire : "Vous permettez que je vous infecte une fois ?" ce sera le variant belge et il sera facilement détectable.
> 
> Dans mon patelin, limitrophe avec la France, c'est l'accent ch'ti qui prime ! Petite anecdote : quand on rentre dans un magasin, on a l'habitude de dire "bonjour" - si plusieurs personnes sont dans le magasin, on dit : "Bonjours" en insistant sur le "s" (une sorte de bonjour au pluriel) alors, si un gars rentre et ne dit rien, on sait que c'est un parisien !




Si je dois rencontrer un variant, je veux que ce soit un variant belge ; au moins, il sera poli.  
Il me dira:
"Vous permettez que je vous infecte une fois ?"
Et je lui répondrai :
"Je te permets surtout d'aller une fois voir en Enfer si par hasard je n'y suis pas... " 
Mais s'il veut infecter plusieurs personnes à la fois et qu'il commence par dire "Bonjour*sss*", j'aurai une petite idée de sa provenance...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' attend le variant breton.
> 
> Le virus du covidec.
> 
> (La personne infectée sent le beurrre!!!)



Si un variant sent le beurre, ça pourra aussi être un variant normand.  
Mais s'il sent le beurre salé, ce sera probablement un variant breton, effectivement...


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si un variant sent le beurre, ça pourra aussi être un variant normand.



Naan... le variant normand, les infectés, ils sentent le camembert (pouaaahh!!!)


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si vous entendez une petite voix vous dire : "Vous permettez que je vous infecte une fois ?" ce sera le variant belge


En es tu, bien que belge, sur ? 
Parce que si j'en crois HF, ça c'est un variant français voulant se faire passer pour belge.

Pis d'abord 'variant', c'est du rosbif, et ils ont brexité. Que fait l'académie nom de d'la ! Soit on dit variante, soit on dit mutation, enfin quoi, mUrdre !.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Soit on dit variante, soit on dit mutation, enfin quoi, mUrdre !.


Et diverticule ? On peut ? Parce que si on attrape un covid diverticulé on pourra dire : nan rien, ça fait trop mal...


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pis d'abord 'variant', c'est du rosbif, et ils ont brexité. Que fait l'académie nom de d'la ! Soit on dit variante, soit on dit mutation, enfin quoi, mUrdre !.


Double fichtre, mais c'est que tu as raison.
Ça ne m'avait pourtant pas choqué.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Double fichtre, mais c'est que tu as raison.
> Ça ne m'avait pourtant pas choqué.


Moi. non plus
en mème temps , personnes sait vraiment ou nous en sommes


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2021)

Je pense que cette mauvaise traduction a été choisie car cela fait moins peur que mutation. Variable est moins effrayant que mutant


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense que cette mauvaise traduction a été choisie car cela fait moins peur que mutation. Variable est moins effrayant que mutant



"Variable" , c'est sympa.  

Et "variant", qu'en penses-tu ?...


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense que cette mauvaise traduction a été choisie car cela fait moins peur que mutation. Variable est moins effrayant que mutant


Tu n'as pas tort. De mon côté je pense que c'est un anglicisme de plus pour faire 'celui qui sait mieux que les autres', comme dans mon métier, où il n'y a plus de 'chef à 2 plumes'  mais des 'manager N+2' , et ce n'est qu'un exemple 
D'ailleurs le variant est en train d'infecter les journaleux, je l'ai vu utilisé hier dans un article qui parlait musique ou cinoche, rien à voir avec le virus.


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est un anglicisme de plus pour faire 'celui qui sait mieux que les autres'


C'est exactement ça, une facilité de langage qui fait « professionnel » ou « mysteérieux ». Ce genre de chose a le don de m'agacer, surtout quand c'est dans la publicité ou comme ici, un faux-ami.



Human-Fly a dit:


> "Variable" , c'est sympa.
> 
> Et "variant", qu'en penses-tu ?...


C'est le même mot, je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir   ? Désolé.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est exactement ça, une facilité de langage qui fait « professionnel » ou « mysteérieux ». Ce genre de chose a le don de m'agacer, surtout quand c'est dans la publicité ou comme ici, un faux-ami.
> 
> 
> C'est le même mot, je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir   ? Désolé.



Ce sont deux mots très différents...  

Mais on m'a parfois dit que j'accordais trop d'importance aux mots...  
Tout ça n'a sans doute que l'importance qu'on choisit d'y accorder.  

Le terme "mutant" au lieu de variant me convient très bien ! 
C'est la réalité que ça désigne qui est plus embêtante...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2021)

Covid-19 : un premier cas de réinfection grave par le variant identifié en Afrique du Sud décrit en France
					

"L'immunité développée à l'issue de la première infection n'a pas permis d'éviter la réinfection par le variant", souligne l'AP-HP dans un communiqué.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si un variant sent le beurre, ça pourra aussi être un variant normand.
> Mais s'il sent le beurre salé, ce sera probablement un variant breton, effectivement...


De toute façon, le Mont Saint-Michel est Normand. Et virus mutant ou non, ça ne changera pas !
L'avantage du camembert sur le beurre salé, c'est qu'il évolue dans le temps.
Un mutant quoi.


----------



## patlek (14 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> L'avantage du camembert sur le beurre salé, c'est qu'il évolue dans le temps.



Si le fait de puer de plus en plus en de se voir couvert d asticot est une "évolution".


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)

Covid-19. Un test sur smartphone avec résultat quasi ...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19. Un test sur smartphone avec résultat quasi ...


C'est un test rectal ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est un test rectal ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 214667


C'est toi qui voit : je te précise qu'il faut couper les vibrations avant de le mettre entre tes fesses...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est toi qui voit : je te précise qu'il faut couper les vibrations avant de le mettre entre tes fesses...



Rabat joie.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19. Un test sur smartphone avec résultat quasi ...


Quand je pense à toutes ces années perdues où un téléphone ne servait qu'à téléphoner...

Bon, je remarque tout de même que ces satanés smartphones ne savent toujours pas faire un café.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

A quand le passeport vaccination en France pour voyager  ?


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> A quand le passeport vaccination en France pour voyager  ?


À peu prés au même moment où il faudra produire un test de moins de 72 heures pour pouvoir se rendre dans un établissement accueillant du public.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À peu prés au même moment où il faudra produire un test de moins de 72 heures pour pouvoir se rendre dans un établissement accueillant du public.


Ouais , c'est pas gagné


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2021)

Les personnes entre 65 et 74 ans, quand est-ce qu'on va pouvoir être vaccinés ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Les personnes entre 65 et 74 ans, quand est-ce qu'on va pouvoir être vaccinés ?


En Avril, mais on ne sait pas de quelle année.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Les personnes entre 65 et 74 ans, quand est-ce qu'on va pouvoir être vaccinés ?


Février logiquement


----------



## patlek (22 Février 2021)

Les centenaires d' abord!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2021)

Trois bonnes nouvelles pour le vaccin de Pfizer contre le coronavirus
					

Le vaccin de Pfizer serait efficace pour freiner la transmission. Il serait également utile à plus 89-91 % dès la première dose. Autre bonne nouvelle : la logistique pourrait être prochainement facilitée. Lorsque de nouvelles informations apparaissent préoccupantes pour la maitrise de la...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Trois bonnes nouvelles pour le vaccin de Pfizer contre le coronavirus
> 
> 
> Le vaccin de Pfizer serait efficace pour freiner la transmission. Il serait également utile à plus 89-91 % dès la première dose. Autre bonne nouvelle : la logistique pourrait être prochainement facilitée. Lorsque de nouvelles informations apparaissent préoccupantes pour la maitrise de la...
> ...


Vous n'êtes pas près d'être débarrassés de moi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)

Covid-19: la Belgique exclut tout assouplissement des restrictions avant un mois


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas près d'être débarrassés de moi !


D'ici là tu auras peut-être appris à poster un lien direct.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> D'ici là tu auras peut-être appris à poster un lien direct.


Désolé : me suis renseigné, pas de vaccin pour ça en vue ! 
Par contre, pas de contre indication au double clic !


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Désolé : me suis renseigné, pas de vaccin pour ça en vue !


Tu aurais mieux fait de te renseigner sur la façon de poster des liens directs. 
Mais ça devait prendre plus de deux clics


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu aurais mieux fait de te renseigner sur la façon de poster des liens directs.
> Mais ça devait prendre plus de deux clics


Ca serait pas volontaire ??


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2021)

Pas un centre de vaccination disposant d'un créneau disponible dans ma zone ...
Visiblement, il n'y a plus de doses prévues .


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Pas un centre de vaccination disposant d'un créneau disponible dans ma zone ...
> Visiblement, il n'y a plus de doses prévues .


J'ai mème pas regardé qui pouvait bénéficier de ce vaccin en ce moment


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai mème pas regardé qui pouvait bénéficier de ce vaccin en ce moment


Normal : vous n'avez pas le même page !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)

"Ça va être tout noir... 
Ta gueule !"


----------



## Fullcrum (24 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> "Ça va être tout noir...
> Ta gueule !"


Je l'ai vu aussi, excellent ce mec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2021)

... Les masques en tissu distribués gratuitement par le gouvernement belge sont potentiellement nocifs ... 
Ajoutons à ça les couacs répétés de la campagne de vaccination et on a envie de dire : "c'est pas grave !" ... C'est du belge ! ...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> potentiellement nocifs


Vivre est potentiellement nocif… 

Dans l'article il est bien écrit "mieux vaut porter ce masque que pas de masque du tout. Mais il y a à présent des masques alternatifs disponibles, et mieux vaut porter un autre masque que celui-là"

(bien différencier les risques à court et long terme, certaines choses sont acceptables en cas de risque élevé à court terme).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Vivre est potentiellement nocif…


 ... La vie est dangereuse ... C'est d'ailleurs la seule aventure dont on ne sort jamais vivant !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)

Arrivé en France le 24 janvier 2020
Pas vraiment d'amélioration


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

Covid-19: la mairie va proposer un confinement de Paris pour trois semaines


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2021)

Le point sur les chiffres ?





​De mieux en mieux : examinez soigneusement le drapeau "français" !
Les belges sont battus à plate couture !


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Février 2021)

La menace insidieuse qui pèse sur l'épidémie de Covid-19
					

Après plus d’un an de restrictions sociales et de confinements, la « fatigue pandémique » s’installe dans la population. Or, l’ennui conduit les gens à adopter des comportements à risque et à...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## patxito (27 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le point sur les chiffres ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 216231
> ​De mieux en mieux : examinez soigneusement le drapeau "français" !
> Les belges sont battus à plate couture !


Le drapeau italien n’est pas mieux traité...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)

Beaucoup de monde sur les bords de Seine ce week end


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Beaucoup de monde sur les bords de Seine ce week end


Non mais en réalité faut arrêter avec ça.
Et faut pas se leurrer non plus.
L'immense majorité en a ras le fion de cette situation.
C'est pas toutes ces personnes "à l'air libre" sous le soleil (enfin) qui vont foutre en danger outre mesure la population.
Par contre, on ne parle plus de la situation dans les transports en commun. Là où ils s'entasse face contre face. Le masque sur le visage, certes, mais où chaque centimètre carré est touché par des mains pas toujours propres et où chacun repositionne son masque une fois par minute.
On ne parle pas de l'hérésie d'un couvre feu à 18h00. Moins de temps pour faire ses courses, plus de monde en même temps dans un lieu clos. Même un gosse est capable d'analyser le phénomène.
Alors, ceux qui profitent des premiers rayons, hein.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2021)

Un bébé infecté avec une charge virale 50.000 fois supérieure à la normale intrigue les scientifiques
					

Un nouveau variant du SARS-CoV-2 s’attaquant spécifiquement aux enfants est-il apparu ? C’est l’une des hypothèses sur la table après la découverte d’un bébé portant une charge virale 51.418 fois...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2021)

Vaccination en pharmacie : une application pour prendre rendez-vous en ligne. Développée par la start-up Ordoclic, l'application Covid-Pharma propose un recensement des officines, une signature en ligne de consentement et un partage des donnés entre le pharmacien et le patient.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2021)

C'est le ouiquaine, je vous fais un combo :

Le confinement (d'après le générique de l'île aux enfants)






La chloroquine (d'après "Ah les crocodiles")


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2021)

Corona (d'après "Qui saura" de Mike Brant)


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

Je viens de recevoir un email pour me faire vacciner


----------



## Fullcrum (10 Mars 2021)

Le vaccin c'est ici


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2021)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Le vaccin c'est ici



Malheureux !!!... 
En suivant ton lien, beaucoup d'hommes vont vouloir se contaminer, et non pas se vacciner !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Le vaccin c'est ici


Bon , je vais réfléchir a mon rdv


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2021)

ça y est!!!!!






La Bretagne est fière de vous annoncer la naissance de son variant... (Je suggererais de le baptiser "Le covidec"



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagne/lannion-22300/covid-19-un-nouveau-variant-decouvert-dans-un-cluster-de-71-malades-a-l-hopital-de-lannion-7182713
		


çà se fete!!!! (tout se fete)


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> La Bretagne est fière de vous annoncer la naissance de son variant...


Se soigne à la galette de sarrasin, aux fruits de mers et au kouign amann. Et le cidre comme activateur. Désinfecter au chouchen


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Se soigne à la galette de sarrasin, aux fruits de mers et au kouign amann. Et le cidre comme activateur. Désinfecter au chouchen


En injection ou perfusion ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En injection ou perfusion ?


En lavement !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

Covid-19 : le gouvernement autorise les sapeurs-pompiers, marins-pompiers et sapeurs-sauveteurs à vacciner

Quelle réactivité !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

L'utilisation du code QR bientôt obligatoire pour accéder aux restaurants et lieux de culture ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Pourquoi pas  les vétérinaires


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2021)

Comment çà, les vétérinaires???


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Nous sommes toujours dans un cycle journalier très élevé, avec *25 229* contaminés...
> 
> 
> 
> ...il serait souhaitable d'accélérer la vaccination, mais bon, c'est le gouvernement qui décide ! Et l'Italie se prépare un nouveau confinement à partir de lundi !


Non, en l’occurrence c'est plutôt la disponibilité des doses qui font office de juge de paix.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2021)

Le total des vaccinés dépassent les cas confirmés depuis lundi seulement.

Et les vaccinés du jour, 232.500, c'est quasiment 10 fois les positifs au covid du même jour.
On a vu pire comme bilan quotidien.

Gardons le moral ! Que Diable !


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2021)

Les indicateurs ne sont pas tous négatifs, améliorations et aggravations assez localisées se compensant plus ou moins au plan national. La variante rosbif semble avoir perturbé une meilleure évolution.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> La variante rosbif semble avoir perturbé une meilleure évolution.


L'anglois est fourbe ! Il brexite mais continue de nous fourguer ses cochonneries.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> L'anglois est fourbe ! Il brexite mais continue de nous fourguer ses cochonneries.


----------



## chafpa (14 Mars 2021)

Vers Noël 2021 cela devrait aller mieux


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Vers Noël 2021 cela devrait aller mieux



Fake news !


----------



## chafpa (14 Mars 2021)

Nous en reparlerons le moment venu.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mars 2021)

Il n'y a pas que du négatif dans les chiffres:

les hospitalisations sont moins nombreuses (mais pas les réanimations, en lourde progression)
le taux de reproduction est en baisse (1,01 très proche du niveau où l'épidémie régresse)
les décès sont moins nombreux (parce que les patients sont plus jeunes)
Répéter "Il pleut, que fait la police" n'avance pas à grand chose.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2021)

La France suspend le vaccin AstraZeneca


----------



## ericse (15 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La France suspend le vaccin AstraZeneca [emoji15]


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

Le variant breton


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La France suspend le vaccin AstraZeneca


Tous nos voisins suspendent le vaccin AstraZeneca ... Et nous, en Belgique, on continue de l'administrer !  
Conséquence : dans le doute, beaucoup de personnes refusent ce vaccin !
On est déjà dans le peloton de queue européen pour le nombre de vaccinés et ça ne va pas s'arranger !
Perso, je n'ai pas encore reçu de convocation alors que des personnes plus jeunes et non prioritaires sont déjà vaccinées !
J'ai toujours bien rigolé de "l'organisation à la belge", mais là, je commence à rire jaune !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2021)

Et n'oublions pas que notre petite Belgique a 9 ministres de la santé ... Oui ! Vous avez bien lu : 9 !


----------



## patlek (16 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le variant breton



Kessta contre le covidic ????


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Mars 2021)

Que penser ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)

Passeport vaccinal: près de 7 personnes sur 10 très défavorables


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tous nos voisins suspendent le vaccin AstraZeneca ... Et nous, en Belgique, on continue de l'administrer !
> Conséquence : dans le doute, beaucoup de personnes refusent ce vaccin !


Je ne suis pas un spécialiste en matière de médecine, je n'ai aucune compétences pour qualifier ce vaccin.
Mais ça ne va pas m'empêcher d'en parler (je sais rien mais je dirais tout).
J'ai le sentiment que depuis le début ce vaccin souffre de mauvaise presse.
Premièrement, honte à lui, c'est un vaccin classique. Les médias ont tellement encensé le pfizer et le moderna, basé sur l'ARN messager (là faut pas m'en vouloir si je n'utilise pas exactement les bons termes), nouveau truc à la mode (dont on ne connait l'impact, soit dit en passant), ils nous l'ont tellement vendu , ils nous ont tellement raconté que c'était sans danger contrairement aux vaccins "classiques" que c'était déjà mal barré.
Deuxièmement, ils sont allés nous trouver un taux de réussite avec ce vaccin moins important qu'avec les deux autres. Qui plus est, chez les personnes dont on nous dit qu'elles sont les plus vulnérables, les plus de 75 ans. Un caillou de plus dans la godasse d'Astra.
L'immense majorité de la population n'a aucune connaissance médicale, mais est parfaitement capable d'analyser ce qu'elle entend.
Ainsi donc, je le vois dans ma propre famille, beaucoup comprennent la nécessité de se faire vacciner mais, s'il vous plait, pas avec l'Astra.
Et là, on plante le dernier clou dans le cercueil. Suspension de la vaccination à l'Astra dans l'attente d'un avis favorable de l'agence européenne du médicament. Suspension décidée sur la foi d'une trentaine de décès sur 5 millions (ou 11, j'avoue ne pas réussir à trouver le nombre exact),
soit 0,0006 % de décès potentiel (à supposer qu'un lien de causalité soit avéré).
[Aparté : Il est vrai qu'en médecine curative on admet plus facilement un l'échec qu'en médecine préventive.
Je traduis : on admet plus facilement de ne pas réussir à sauver un malade que de tuer une personne en bonne santé]
Cette suspension c'était le dernier truc dont l'Astra avait besoin pour être décrédibilisé.
À supposer que l'AEM lève le doute, le mal est fait.
Dans les pays où le vaccin n'a pas été suspendu, beaucoup vont le refuser (mes élucubrations recollent aux propos de l'ami Zebig).
Dans les pays où le vaccin a été suspendu, beaucoup le refuseront quand il ne le sera plus (suspendu), s'il finit par ne plus l'être (suspendu).
Pour l'instant la Belgique ne suspend pas, certes, mais les conséquences sont les mêmes.
Et c'est une vraie catastrophe sur le plan de la politique vaccinale, parce que, quoi qu'on en dise, la balance bénéfice-risque est clairement en faveur du bénéfice pour Astra. Se priver de ce vaccin, qu'il ne soit plus suspendu ne rattrapera pas le doute, c'est repousser encore plus loin dans le temps le moment d'une hypothétique immunité collective.
Toutefois, dois-je y voir le seul point positif, les petits pays, les oubliés, les pas assez puissants, pourront peut-être avoir accès à la vaccination plus vite que prévu. Il va bien falloir l'écouler tout cet Astra que nous ne voulons pas.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et n'oublions pas que notre petite Belgique a 9 ministres de la santé ... Oui ! Vous avez bien lu : 9 !


J'espère qu'ils ne partagent pas le même bureau parce que c'est pas très covid-free.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Passeport vaccinal: près de 7 personnes sur 10 très défavorables


Et si on cousait un signe distinctif sur les fringues des non-vaccinés ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

T'as oublié le caillou essentiel : vaccin classique pour un virus qui ne l'est pas tant.

En Afrique du Sud, ils ont rejeté l'AstraZeneca parce qu'il est insuffisant pour le variant (22%).

L'ARM messager permet de couvrir plus de variations du virus que la technique employée pour l'AstraZeneca.

Perso, je déteste les piqûres. Je ne suis pas d'accord pour me faire trouer tous les six mois. Surtout avec les effets secondaires (rien que ceux officiellement annoncés par le Pr. Fischer à la TV la semaine dernière m'incitent à refuser ce vaccin).

Le problème du vaccin est aussi la communication désastreuse du gouvernement et de ses "experts". Idiots et menteurs, tous autant qu'ils sont. Capable de nous raconter quelque chose le soir et l'inverse le lendemain matin.
Castex le 15 : "Aucune raison de suspendre le vaccin."
Macron le 16 : "Suspension en attendant d'y voir plus clair (ou qu'une pseudo-autorité prenne la responsabilité pour que je puisse politiquement me défausser sur elle)".

Sentiment qu'il est urgent d'écouler le stock commandé en totale opacité par l'Europe.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2021)

Les objets du confinement : le pince-nez


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (...)
> Les médias ont tellement encensé le pfizer et le moderna, basé sur l'ARN messager (là faut pas m'en vouloir si je n'utilise pas exactement les bons termes), nouveau truc à la mode (dont on ne connait l'impact, soit dit en passant), ils nous l'ont tellement vendu , ils nous ont tellement raconté que c'était sans danger contrairement aux vaccins "classiques" que c'était déjà mal barré.
> 
> (...)




Le "nouveau truc à la mode" ne sort pas du chapeau d'un prestidigitateur. 
Des recherches sur l'ARN Messager très poussées sont menées depuis une trentaine d'années, et depuis à peu près 25 ans dans le cadre d'expériences sur des animaux. 

Alors, certes, les premières mises en application chez l'humain se font (presque) directement à l'échelle mondiale, dans le cadre d'une pandémie, et dans l'urgence. 
Mais tous les protocoles des phases de tests ont été scrupuleusement respectés. 
Quant à l'impact sur le long terme... 
Ben par définition, on ne sait pas, parce que c'est nouveau, tout simplement. 
Les protocoles en amont sont très rigoureux. 
Pour les conséquences à long terme, le temps nous les enseigneront. 

Et comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit ici, sur le très, très long terme... Dans tous serons tous morts... 

Par ailleurs, les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager, de loin les meilleurs des vaccins anti-Covid-19, n'illustrent que l'un des aspects du potentiel de l'ARN Messager. De nombreux travaux sur l'ARN Messager changeront peut-être bientôt la manière de soigner de nombreuses maladies, dont le  * cancer et le Sida* . 

Oui, les nouvelles utilisations de L'ARN Messager dans le domaine médical sont réellement révolutionnaires.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'as oublié le caillou essentiel : vaccin classique pour un virus qui ne l'est pas tant.
> 
> En Afrique du Sud, ils ont rejeté l'AstraZeneca parce qu'il est insuffisant pour le variant (22%).
> 
> (...)



 * 
22% sur les formes modérées. *  

De plus, l'étude porte sur un échantillon de la population beaucoup trop faible pour présenter une valeur scientifique. 
Aucune étude scientifique n'a confirmé ces chiffres, qui n'ont fait l'objet d'aucune vraie publication dans une revue scientifique. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'ARM messager permet de couvrir plus de variations du virus que la technique employée pour l'AstraZeneca.
> 
> (...)



Sans doute une faute de frappe. 
C'est ARN, pour acide ribonucléique. 

Sur les variations, il faut distinguer deux choses. 


D'une part, les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager sont les plus efficaces contre la COVID-19 dans tous les cas. 
Avec le variant sud-africain, par exemple, l'efficacité de tous les vaccins est majorée par un variant malheureusement apte à contourner l'immunité acquise. Que ce soit l'immunité acquise par la contamination ou par la vaccination. 
Même problème avec le variant brésilien, par exemple. (  Ces deux variants étant assez semblables). 
Dans ce cas comme dans les autres, les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager sont ceux qui s'en tirent le mieux, malgré tout. 


D'autre part, en cas de variants résistants face aux vaccins, il est bien plus simple de fabriquer une nouvelle version d'un vaccin si celui-ci repose sur le principe de l'ARN Messager. 

Avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, il suffit de recombiner les acides nucléiques de l'ARN Messager, ce qui ne prend qu'un délais de 2 à 6 semaines. 
Parce qu'il est inutile de reprendre toute la chaîne de production. Les travaux redémarrent directement en phase deux (groupe experimental versus groupe témoin). 

Pour un vaccin à base d'adénovirus, vecteur vital, protéine virale ou protéine recombinante, il faudrait repartir à zéro, pour retravailler sur toute la protéine. Il faudrait compter plus ou molns un an dans une hypothèse haute. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Sentiment qu'il est urgent d'écouler le stock commandé en totale opacité par l'Europe.




Si on compare au fonctionnement de n'importe quel état européen dans une situation de ce genre, comme par exemple l'état français, je ne vois pas où est l'opacité... 

En revanche, les livraisons des laboratoires ne suivent pas. 
Et la logistique concernant la distribution des vaccins et l'organisation de la campagne vaccinale laisse à désirer. 
Et là, c'est surtout l'état français qui, au minimum, a complètement raté le début de la campagne vaccinale. 
Pas évident non plus d'organiser une campagne vaccinale en période de pandémie et de pénurie de doses de vaccins. 
Mals à ces réserves près, et en comparant avec ce qu'ont fait les autres pays ayant disposé des vaccins, il était difficile de faire pire. 

Depuis, l'organisation logistique s'est améliorée.
 Mais il faut dire qu'on partait de bas...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> beaucoup trop faible pour présenter une valeur scientifique.


Au point où on en est les gens s’en foutent de la valeur scientifique.

Quand tu es malade, que tes proches sont malades, la valeur scientifique, les statistiques, tu t’en cognes. T’es 100% dans la mouise. Ce n’est pas scientifiques, c’est réel.

Et puis, les « scientifiques » n’arrêtent pas de se contredire mutuellement, ou rétro-pédalent d’un jour à l’autre, défendent des intérêts pas toujours avouables. Personnellement, je n’ai aucune confiance dans ces docteurs et professeurs de comités, commissions et autres haut-conseils.

L’État français a tout raté depuis le début et même avant si on revient à l’affaire des masques. Il continue sur la même lancée. Normal, ce sont toujours les mêmes personnes qui sont aux commandes.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Si on compare au fonctionnement de n'importe quel état européen dans une situation de ce genre, comme par exemple l'état français, je ne vois pas où est l'opacité...



Entre autres articles :









						Vaccins contre le Covid-19 : dans les coulisses des contrats entre l’UE et les groupes pharmaceutiques
					

Les négociations entre la Commission et les laboratoires restent opaques, mais leur déroulé suggère que la maturité scientifique des vaccins n’a pas été décisive dans les priorités données aux préachats.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personnellement, je n’ai aucune confiance dans ces docteurs et professeurs de comités, commissions et autres haut-conseils.


C'est bien le problème général. Les gens ne connaissent pas mais ne font pas confiance.
Alors que les scientifiques (hors plateaux TV ou radio, évidemment) expliquent les choses et donnent des probabilités, des intervalles de confiance.

Si un vaccin n'entraine aucun risque de thrombose à 99,99%, ça veut quand même dire que pour 1 000 000 de personnes vaccinées il y a aura 100 personnes qui auront une thrombose.
Si je ne me suis pas trompé dans les virgules.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le "nouveau truc à la mode" ne sort pas du chapeau d'un prestidigitateur.
> Des recherches sur l'ARN Messager très poussées sont menées depuis une trentaine d'années, et depuis à peu près 25 ans dans le cadre d'expériences sur des animaux.


Je ne dis pas autre chose, mon cher ami.
Les recherches sur l'ARN Messager ont beau dater (et je ne doute pas qu'elles datent, je n'imagine pas que l'on ose sortir un vaccin basé sur une technique découverte la veille), elles ne sont apparues au public qu'au moment de cette pandémie.
Je ne dénigre en rien cette base de travail en la qualifiant de "nouveau truc à la mode".
On nous l'a vendu comme la meilleure solution au problème (à raison, certainement - tu as, toi-même, encensé l'ARN Messager dans ces pages), laissant entendre que la méthode classique était moins bonne, voir obsolète. Et si ça n'était pas l'intention, c'est ce que nous les ignorants avons compris.
Partant de là, Astrazenecca était déjà mal barré.
Notons au passage que jusqu'ici tous les vaccins étaient basés sur la même technique, depuis longtemps, sans que nous ayons trouvé à nous en plaindre outre-mesure.
La suite n'a été que croche-pied fait à Astra.
Je ne dis que ça.
Et la dernière saloperie qu'on pouvait lui faire c'est le suspendre (je n'ai aucune action chez Astra - je précise).
De ce que je peux lire, l'ARN Messager peut nous rendre espoir sur des tas de traitements, et c'est enthousiasmant.
Mais était-ce nécessaire de tuer l'approche classique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

Perso, je n’ai rien contre l’approche « classique ». Je n’ai rien contre les vaccins en général (d’ailleurs, si ce @#% de COViD n’avait pas foutu le bordel, je devais me remettre à jour de tous mes vaccins l’année dernière).

Non. J’en ai après CE vaccin. En fonction de ce que même ses « défenseurs » on rapporté. Désolé mais non, professeur Fischer, je ne vais pas prendre un paracétamol (au passage, bravo pour l’auto-médication). Je ne supporte pas le paracétamol. La dernière fois que j’en ai pris j’ai fait un malaise cardiaque. Et je ne fais jamais « un peu de fièvre ». Quand j’ai de la fièvre ça monte d’entrée à plus de 39. Alors je ne vais pas jouer à la roulette russe avec l’AstraZeneca.

Et aussi, depuis l’affaire du sang contaminé, je n’ai aucune confiance dans ces _docteur-Garretta-like_ qui peuplent les ministères. Le discours officiel n’est pas un discours de santé publique, c’est un message politique. Ce message est distillé par des gens qui mentent depuis un an, sans arrêt, avec effronterie. Il n’y a pas de confiance possible.

C’est aussi une question de principe : la liberté de me faire prescrire ou non, selon la forme qui me convient et pas ce que je ne veux pas.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne supporte pas le paracétamol. La dernière fois que j’en ai pris j’ai fait un malaise cardiaque.


Paracépadbol ça !

Pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> la sanction va tomber demain soir à 18 heures pour les départements d'Ile de France, les Hauts de France et peut-être d'autres ?







(©Julien Couty)​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Entre autres articles :
> ...




Article très intéressant. 

Depuis un an et des poussières, je m'intéresse au virus, aux politiques sanitaires dans différents pays, aux différents vaccins... 
Mais je ne m'étais pas penché sur l'intimité des contrats entre l'Union Européenne et les différents laboratoires produisant les vaccins.
C'est un tort. 
Quand on s'intéresse à un sujet, il faut, dans la mesure du possible, en considérer tous les aspects.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Les patients vont ils avoir envie de continuer a ce faire vacciner ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne dis pas autre chose, mon cher ami.
> Les recherches sur l'ARN Messager ont beau dater (et je ne doute pas qu'elles datent, je n'imagine pas que l'on ose sortir un vaccin basé sur une technique découverte la veille), elles ne sont apparues au public qu'au moment de cette pandémie.
> Je ne dénigre en rien cette base de travail en la qualifiant de "nouveau truc à la mode".
> On nous l'a vendu comme la meilleure solution au problème (à raison, certainement - tu as, toi-même, encensé l'ARN Messager dans ces pages), laissant entendre que la méthode classique était moins bonne, voir obsolète. Et si ça n'était pas l'intention, c'est ce que nous les ignorants avons compris.
> ...




Non, l'approche classique n'est pas morte. 
Dans la catégorie des vaccins à protéines recombinantes, le  * Novavax* , actuellement en phase 3, affiche un potentiel prometteur.
Avec une spécificité qu'aucun autre vaccin ne peut revendiquer aujourd'hui : une immunité stérilisante. Ce qui signifie que le vaccin immunisé en faisant disparaître toute trace du virus.
L'efficacité dans certains tests affichent une efficacité d'environ 95%.
Avec une majoration face aux variants, et d'autres résultats sont moins satisfaisants.
Mais l'actualité de ce  vaccin est à suivre de près.

Quant à l'AstraZeneca, dans ces temps de pandémie et de pénurie de vaccins, il faudrait évidemment pouvoir l'utiliser. 
Il faut faire flèche de tout bois. 
Par contre, il ne faudrait pas non plus l'utiliser n'importe comment. 
Si, dans une zone géographique spécifique, le variant sud-africain est majoritaire (chez moi, par exemple, mais peu importe), ce n'est évidemment pas vers l'AstraZeneca qu'il faut se ruer.
Mais face à la forme souche ou au variant britannique de première génération (variant anglais et non écossais), l'AstraZeneca devrait continuer à être utilisé. La balance bénéfices/risques restant largement en la faveur de ce vaccin dans ces cas-là.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les patients vont ils avoir envie de continuer a ce faire vacciner ?




Excellente question... 
Je l'espère très sincèrement, et je crois que oui. 
Wait and see...


----------



## patxito (18 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les patients vont ils avoir envie de continuer a ce faire vacciner ?


Le problème actuel c’est que vu le rythme, on se désespère de l’être.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

De nombreux trains déjà complets 
et plus de 400 Km de bouchons


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> De nombreux trains déjà complets
> et plus de 400 Km de bouchons





Mais qu’ils sont cons !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais qu’ils sont cons !


Je plussoie


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2021)

«Ce troisième confinement détruit la confiance des Français envers leur classe dirigeante»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Une partie du pays sera confinée vendredi soir, alors qu’Emmanuel Macron se disait opposé à cette mesure. Selon Maxime Tandonnet, le découplage entre la parole présidentielle et celle du gouvernement discrédite l’ensemble de l’action politique.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Tu m’étonnes… 









						AstraZeneca : la Haute Autorité de santé recommande désormais de réserver le vaccin aux plus de 55 ans
					

Au lendemain du feu vert européen, plusieurs Etats ont repris leur campagne de vaccination. En France, la restriction a été décidée car les graves – et rares – troubles de la coagulation ont uniquement été observés chez des personnes âgées de moins de 55 ans.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Bon. J’essaye de comprendre.

D’abord, on nous a dit : « C’est pas le bon pour les vieux ».  

Ce sont quand même les plus ciblés par le machin COVID. Pas de bol.

Ensuite, certains nous ont dit : « C’est le bon pour personnes ». 

Enfin, c’est moins bon que ceux des concurrents qu’on n’en a plus dans le frigo.

« Il n’est pas dangereux mais il rend malade les gens en bonne santé » « Prenez du Paracétamol »  (prescription nationale à la TV par le Pr. Fischer lui-même - un “spécialiste“ !!).

« On va quand même essayer de vacciner les médics avec le stock pour qu’il ne nous reste pas sur les bras (et puis on n’a rien d’autre sous la main) ». 

Bien essayé mais ces cons de médics ne se sont pas laissé faire - ben oui, ils savent eux, ce ne sont pas des souris.

Ensuite on est passé en mode alternatif :

« Arrêtez tout ! C’est dangereux (peut-être) ».   « Non. Y’a pas de risques (paraît-il) ». 

On a piqué Castex : ancéphalogramme  plat.  « Normal. C’est Castex. ». 

Maintenant on nous dit : « On va quand même éviter de piquer les moins de 55 ans avec ça. Réservons aux vieux ! ». 

Vous y comprenez quelque chose vous ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2021)

Emmanuel Macron estime que le mot «confinement» n'est «pas adapté»  



Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais qu’ils sont cons !



Cépafo !


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais qu’ils sont cons !


Ils sont individualistes. Egoistes. Typiquement Français.
Et si on habitait dans un 30 m2 à Paris et nos parents en Bretagne ou dans le Sud Ouest dans une maison de 200 m2 et bien… on ferait comme eux…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ils sont individualistes. Egoistes. Typiquement Français.
> Et si on habitait dans un 30 m2 à Paris et nos parents en Bretagne ou dans le Sud Ouest dans une maison de 200 m2 et bien… on ferait comme eux…


Ils sont partageurs


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Emmanuel Macron estime que le mot «confinement» n'est «pas adapté»



 

Je vais pas crever du COVID, je vais finir par mourir de rire.


Heureusement, j’ai deux DVD à forte charge mélodramatique pour me soigner : _L’arbre de Noël_ et _L’incompris_. Réservés pour les cas d’urgence (brisez la glace). Bien que certains prétendent qu’il faut traiter le mal par le mal (comme l’AstraZeneca) et recommandent _La folie des grandeurs_. J’hésite...


« Je ne sais pas quel nom il faut donner à ces mesures fortes qui sont prises. Mais il y a une différence qui est notable, qui est que nous nous tournons davantage vers l'extérieur. » Olivier Véran, ministre de la Santé (sic)

Les parisiens l’ont pris au mot. Ils ont tous tournés vers l’extérieur. On n’avait plus vu ça depuis l’exode de 40.


----------



## boninmi (19 Mars 2021)

https://covidtracker.fr/   :

_19 mars à 19h • _ *Pas de mise à jour des données*
 Santé publique France n'a pas publié les données Covid19 du jour en raison d'un problème technique, CovidTracker sera mis à jour dès que cela sera le cas. Suivi sur Twitter


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> De nombreux trains déjà complets
> et plus de 400 Km de bouchons


Évidemment, dans le tas y en a une chiée qui descendent dans le sud.
Alors, que les choses soient claires :
ON NE VEUT PAS DE VOUS !!!!! GARDEZ VOS MIASMES !!!!!
NAN MÉ HO !!!
(Et je vous prie de croire que c'est parce que j'ai de la tenue et de la retenue que je ne dis pas les choses comme elles me passent par la tête.
Sinon je serais franchement grossier, si ce n'est pas vulgaire).


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)

Direction le centre de vaccination ce matin , c'est mon tour de passer à la piqure


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

Ce n'est pas un incident. Ils ont fini par se rendre contre au bout de x mois qu'il y avait un biais dans le calcul. C'est très bien expliqué ici
[mode je fais plus confiance]
Pour autant que ce soit effectivement l'explication et non encore une bidouille destinée à nous expliquer qu'"ils" ont eu raison de ne pas confiner en janvier ou autre tartufferie du genre, on n'est plus à ça près.
[/mode]


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Évidemment, dans le tas y en a une chiée qui descendent dans le sud.
> Alors, que les choses soient claires :
> ON NE VEUT PAS DE VOUS !!!!! GARDEZ VOS MIASMES !!!!!
> NAN MÉ HO !!!
> ...


Sisi, allez dans le sud, il y fait chaud, le virus n'aime pas ça, et laissez la Bretagne tranquille surtout que vous risquez de chopper le variant au blé noir !


----------



## patxito (20 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ils sont individualistes. Egoistes. Typiquement Français.
> Et si on habitait dans un 30 m2 à Paris et nos parents en Bretagne ou dans le Sud Ouest dans une maison de 200 m2 et bien… on ferait comme eux…


Et on aurait raison, puisqu’on y courrait moins de risque de s’y faire contaminer, et qu’on contribuerait au désengorgement des services hospitaliers de la région parisienne, qui devrait être prioritaire en ce qui concerne l’accès au vaccin, de même que toutes les zones densément peuplées (par rapport au Haut Jura par exemple, où l’on se demande bien quel est le risque d’y attraper le Covid...)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2021)

Pénurie de vaccins ?

En France pas de soucis, nous avons toujours l’arme ultime : l’attestation de déplacement. 









						Covid-19 : voici l'attestation de déplacement qui s'applique désormais à toute la France
					

ATTESTATION DE DÉPLACEMENT - Ce document fonctionne pour justifier les déplacements en journée comme lors du couvre-feu.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Ou pas :









						L'exécutif renonce finalement à l'attestation de sortie en journée
					

Un simple justificatif de domicile suffira pour les déplacements dans un rayon de 10 km. La nouvelle attestation dérogatoire de sortie avait été critiquée dès sa mise en ligne pour sa complexité.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




On ne sait plus.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Sisi, allez dans le sud, il y fait chaud, le virus n'aime pas ça, et laissez la Bretagne tranquille surtout que vous risquez de chopper le variant au blé noir !


Note à l'intention des migrants du confinement :
Le taux de criminalité dans le sud est trèèèèès important. Pas moyen de garder son porte-feuille dans sa poche.
Les autochtones sont trèèèèès désagréables. Et on ne les comprend pas à cause de leur accent.
Non, sincèrement, préférez la Bretagne.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Note à l'intention des migrants du confinement :
> Le taux de criminalité dans le sud est trèèèèès important. Pas moyen de garder son porte-feuille dans sa poche.
> Les autochtones sont trèèèèès désagréables. Et on ne les comprend pas à cause de leur accent.
> Non, sincèrement, préférez la Bretagne.


Note à l'intention des migrants du confinement :
Dans le sud on a tendance à tout exagérer donc ne croyez pas tout ce que racontent les autochtones. Par contre, il y a un proverbe qui dit 'tête de breton, tête de cochon', et c'est pas des blagues.
Maintenant c'est vous qui voyez.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2021)

Huummmm, certe, mais paraît que tout est bon dans le cochon... alors ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2021)

Du nouveau du côté des vaccins anti-Covid-19.
Après le Novavax, à base de protéine recombinante, ce sera au tour du  * 
Curevac*  de faire son entrée.
Vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, il présente une particularité par rapport à ceux de Pfizer BioNtech et de Moderna : le vaccin Curevac est conçu pour pouvoir combattre plusieurs variants à la fois. 
Actuellement en phase 3, il devrait être diffusé à partir de 2022.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Du nouveau du côté des vaccins anti-Covid-19.


Merci Doc'


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2021)

Faut surtout pas venir en Bretagne.

De la pluie, tous les jours, du matin au soir... Tout le temps, sans arret, 24H sur 24; 365 jours sur 365; indéfiniment...






Vous voulez finir comme ce pauvre gosse????
Les yeux au bord des larmes???


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut surtout pas venir en Bretagne.


oui


patlek a dit:


> De la pluie, tous les jours, du matin au soir... Tout le temps, sans arret, 24H sur 24; 365 jours sur 365; indéfiniment...


Tu confonds avec la Normandie. Ne dit-on pas à Honfleur 'si on ne voit pas le Havre, c'est qu'il pleut, si on le voit c'est qu'il va pleuvoir'.

Pour mémoire en Bretagne il ne pleut que sur les cons, alors effectivement ça pourrait concerner les migrants du confinement©. j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (20 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut surtout pas venir en Bretagne.
> 
> De la pluie, tous les jours, du matin au soir... Tout le temps, sans arret, 24H sur 24; 365 jours sur 365; indéfiniment...
> 
> ...


Oups... J'aurais dû lire ton message avant


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne dit-on pas à Honfleur 'si on ne voit pas le Havre, c'est qu'il pleut, si on le voit c'est qu'il va pleuvoir'.


Erreur, foi de havrais de souche on dit :
Bah dai 'culé, si tu vois pas Deauville c'est qu'il pleut, si tu vois c'est qu'il va pleuvoir, snurffle !


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2021)

NodYelk a dit:


> Oups... J'aurais dû lire ton message avant




Et encore, je n' ai pas parlé du vent, parce que je voulais pas faire peur.

MAis en Bretagne, il souffle un vent permanent, Un vent terrible, épouvantable  WWWWwwwwwWWWWOOOOOOOuuuuuuu WWWWWWWWOOOOOOUUUUUUU! 
Un son lugubre, effrayant, angoissant, tout le temps... H24!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (20 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Et encore, je n' ai pas parlé du vent, parce que je voulais pas faire peur.
> 
> MAis en Bretagne, il souffle un vent permanent, Un vent terrible, épouvantable  WWWWwwwwwWWWWOOOOOOOuuuuuuu WWWWWWWWOOOOOOUUUUUUU!
> Un son lugubre, effrayant, angoissant, tout le temps... H24!!!!


Mazette ! Un baptème de l'air en Bretagne !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Et on aurait raison, puisqu’on y courrait moins de risque de s’y faire contaminer, et qu’on contribuerait au désengorgement des services hospitaliers de la région parisienne, qui devrait être prioritaire en ce qui concerne l’accès au vaccin, de même que toutes les zones densément peuplées (par rapport au Haut Jura par exemple, où l’on se demande bien quel est le risque d’y attraper le Covid...)


Très dangereux le Jura , à éviter 









						Covid-19 : “les jeunes au cœur des contaminations...on va dans le mur” alerte le Préfet du Jura
					

Lors d’une conférence de presse, David Philot, préfet du Jura, lance un appel aux Jurassiens à changer leurs comportements dès ce week-end. Un message d’alarme alors qu’on assiste à une courbe fulgurante de contaminations...




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Garkam (20 Mars 2021)

Vous êtes tous trop méchants avec les migrants, moi je leur ouvre ma porte.... Qu'ils viennent tous en Seine-Maritime...


----------



## patlek (20 Mars 2021)

Faut aller en seine maritime, je suis d' accord. La seine maritime... 28 degrés toute l' année, ses plages aux eaux turquoises, a l' ombre des cocotiers.... LE paradis!!!!!

Mmmmmhhhh???? comment çà??? t' es sur????? personne ne veut aller en seine maritime???!!?? 
Ils veulent pas aller en Bretagne quand meme??? 

Attends,  et j' ai pas évoqué les bretons... j' ai évoqué le vent (On voit trés souvent des parisiens devenir fous en moins de 3 jours, à cause du vent!!)

On dit les bretons tétus, taiseux, fermés.... mais c' est pas çà, c' est juste à cause que l'on est bourré tout le temps, H24!  au chouchen!!!. Alors faut pas nous approcher de trop près. On a  le chouchen mauvais.

Après si vous voulez venir en Bretagne, c' est comme vous voulez. Mais c' est à vos risques et pèrils faudrat pas venir se plaindre après (Moi, j' éviterais, j' y suis!!!)


----------



## Garkam (20 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut aller en seine maritime, je suis d' accord. La seine maritime... 28 degrés toute l' année, ses plages aux eaux turquoises, a l' ombre des cocotiers.... LE paradis!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmhhhh???? comment çà??? t' es sur????? personne ne veut aller en seine maritime???!!??
> Ils veulent pas aller en Bretagne quand meme???
> ...


28 !!!!!! Tu veux nous faire mourir, à 15° on est en short, tee-short et claquettes et au-dessus de 18°, on enclenche le plan canicule


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2021)

Jamais vu autant de mecs dénigrer leur propre région.
Je n'ai plus d'arguments.
La violence étant l'argument de ceux qui n'en ont pas, je préviens, j'ai dynamité toutes les voies ferrées au Nord d'Avignon, le fil vert sur le bouton vert, le fil rouge sur le bouton bleu, ça va péter.
Chuis un dingue moi, je crains dégun.
Y a pas d'arrangements.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2021)

Débrouillez vous entre vous ! 
Chez nous, en Belgique, à part quelques exilés fiscaux bien gras, aucun français en vue depuis ce matin !  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2021)

Zebig, prépare la chambre.
Si c'est le débarquement dans le sud, je monte chez toi.
On est 4 plus le poilu (qui est une poilue, d'ailleurs).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2021)

Ce qui est bien avec la Belgique, c'est que tu la traverses de part en part en moins d'une demi-journée ! Si t'en as marre, tu sais au moins que ça ne durera pas longtemps !  
Mais ça, dans le passé, personne ne le savait, à part bien sûr les quelques touristes allemands qui ont inauguré le circuit en mai 1940 !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les quelques touristes allemands qui ont inauguré le circuit en mai 1940 !



En août 1914. En mai 1940, ils ont fait un crochet par les Pays-Bas.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)

C'est marrant , pas de candidat pour venir en Suisse ?
J'ai de quoi louer 
Mp si besoin


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2021)

Pas de 7 dans le dernier tableau !
Sûrement un indice pour le loto...


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2021)

ATTENTION!!!!






ALERTE!!!!

Si vous avez un collégien chez vous: DANGER!!!!!

IL faut le mettre dehors!!!!!










						Covid-19: pour Arnaud Fontanet, "avoir un collégien chez soi accroît de 30% le risque" d'infection
					

Le membre du Conseil scientifique juge ce dimanche dans le JDD que "l'école est le talon d'Achille assumé du dispositif actuel".




					www.bfmtv.com
				




Edit, j' ai rajouté un gif pour augmenter mon bilan carbone...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Si vous avez un collégien chez vous: DANGER!!!!!


Alors, si vous avez un enseignant chez vous DANGER aussi ?


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2021)

Et si tu cumules... c' est la fin. c' est fini...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est que les collégiens ?
La mienne est lycéenne et je ne sais plus comment m'en débarrasser.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La mienne est lycéenne et je ne sais plus comment m'en débarrasser.


Un bon bain d'acide


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La mienne est lycéenne et je ne sais plus comment m'en débarrasser.



L’intégrale Nana Mouskouri. Ça doit le faire.


----------



## ScapO (22 Mars 2021)

Non là c'est trop cruel


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2021)

Le vaccin d’AstraZeneca est hautement efficace, confirme une étude américaine
					

Une efficacité de 76 % contre les formes symptomatiques, et de 100 % pour prévenir les formes graves de la maladie ainsi que les hospitalisations. De nouvelles données publiées dans les prochains jours devront confirmer ces résultats. Les États-Unis ont un stock conséquent de doses du vaccin...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Non là c'est trop cruel



Qui veut la fin prend les moyens.

Et puis, la cruauté est une notion très relative concernant les adolescents. Surtout en ce moment. C’est de la légitime défense.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qui veut la fin prend les moyens.
> 
> Et puis, la cruauté est une notion très relative concernant les adolescents. Surtout en ce moment. C’est de la légitime défense.


Alors non seulement c'est cruel, mais c'est compliqué à mettre en œuvre.
Je n'ai pas l'intégrale sous la main, et je ne me sens pas de risquer adopi pour ça.
La gamine serait capable de casser mon antique chaine hifi.
À moins que je lui fasse un coup à la Orange Mécanique, donc prévoir camisole de force et attaches solides, pas simple.
Je ne pourrais pas rester sur place pour surveiller, ou c'est moi qui quitte définitivement les lieux à la première note.
Non, y a pas, le bain d'acide m'apparait finalement être une bonne idée.
Reste plus qu'à trouver le moyen d'éloigner la mère, parce qu'à coup sûr elle serait capable de ne pas me laisser faire.


----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> le bain d'acide m'apparait finalement être une bonne idée.


...et surtout penser à utiliser une baignoire qui résiste à l'acide, .... sinon c'est pas efficace...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2021)

Ça doit se trouver sur iTunes ou chez Spotify.

M’enfin, si elle dispose d’une complice dans la place, t’es foutu d’avance. Inutile d’ouvrir les hostilités.

Tu ne peux compter que sur son esprit d’indépendance, sa soif d’explorer le monde, etc. En ce moment c’est pas glop…  

Il faudrait trouver le bellâtre qui te l’embarque. M’enfin, là aussi, y’en a qui reviennent vite et tu dois parfois te taper le bellâtre en prime.



peyret a dit:


> ...et surtout penser à utiliser une baignoire qui résiste à l'acide, .... sinon c'est pas efficace...



On sent le vécu.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> ...et surtout penser à utiliser une baignoire qui résiste à l'acide, .... sinon c'est pas efficace...


J'ai vu tout Breaking Bad, je sais qu'un certain plastic est recommandé. Je vais chercher l'épisode qui en parle.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça doit se trouver sur iTunes ou chez Spotify.
> 
> M’enfin, si elle dispose d’une complice dans la place, t’es foutu d’avance. Inutile d’ouvrir les hostilités.
> 
> ...


Si je trouve un plastic assez grand, je peux peut-être faire d'une pierre deux coups.  Bye bye la complice.

Question bellâtre, s'il y en a un qui se pointe c'est acide direct. Je n'envisage pas de partager le contenu de mon bar ni mon fauteuil avec quiconque.

Note à l'attention des non initiés de ce forum : Soyez assurés que tout ceci n'est qu'humour noir et galéjades. La seule chose que les gens d'ici ont pu éventuellement tuer c'est un ordinateur.
S'agirait pas qu'un prétendant de ma lycéenne vienne à disparaitre et que ça me retombe sur le paletot.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai vu tout Breaking Bad, je sais qu'un certain plastic est recommandé. Je vais chercher l'épisode qui en parle.
> 
> Si je trouve un plastic assez grand, je peux peut-être faire d'une pierre deux coups.  Bye bye la complice.
> 
> ...




Excellent, l'argument de l'humour pour planifier presque discrètement de multiples assassinats !... 

Je ne voudrais pas te donner de faux espoirs, mais à la limite, ça peut fonctionner.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2021)

Rien à voir avec les posts qui précèdent...

 * 
35 "vaccinodromes" vont bientôt ouvrir en France, pour accélérer la campagne vaccinale. *


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Rien à voir avec les posts qui précèdent...
> 
> *
> 35 "vaccinodromes" vont bientôt ouvrir en France, pour accélérer la campagne vaccinale. *


J'adore le titre  
"Dans l'espoir de vacciner 30 millions de personnes "


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2021)

Attention, dans ce qui suit vous pourrez noter que je suis incapable de citer mes sources.
Y avait un mec (dont je ne me souviens pas le nom, mais ça n'est pas Alain Fischer dont on parle dans cet article) qui disait hier (sur je ne sais pas quelle chaine) que le ministre de la santé faisait n'importe quoi parce qu'il cédait au lobbies des pharmaciens et des laboratoires. Raison pour laquelle il ne prenait pas les mesures nécessaires à la situation, jusqu'à maintenant. La raison pour laquelle nous n'avions pas de vaccinodromes dignes de ce nom.
Ça puait une certaine idée de la théorie du complot (et puis, je n'ai pas très bien compris l'argumentaire - je suis on peu concon des fois).
Cela dit, je ne peux pas être complètement en désaccord avec ce type quand il dit qu'à situation exceptionnelle (ne sommes-nous pas en guerre contre ce virus ?) il fallait d'emblée déployer des moyens exceptionnels. C'est tout normalement que l'on peut alors s'imaginer qu'il fallait créer des grands centres de vaccination "à la chaine" avec l'aide de l'armée (je vous accorde que le raccourci guerre-armée est assez enlevé) dès les premiers vaccins disponibles.
Reste tout de même que c'est la dispo des vaccins (si j'ai bien compris) qui nous gène aux entournures. C'est bien beau d'avoir une "armée" de vaccineurs s'ils n'ont rien à inoculer.
Dans la foulée, les mecs de cette émission ont abordé le cas "Spoutnik" (t'as l'impression qu'il n'y a qu'un seul mot dans la langue russe, chaque fois qu'ils nous sortent un truc ils l'appellent spoutnik). Et v'là qu'ils nous ressortent l'argumentaire de l'ogre bolchévique. Faut-il légitimer ce vaccin qui vient de l'autre côté du rideau de fer ? Faut-il faire confiance aux russes quand ils disent qu'il fonctionne ?
Je suis peut-être un peu naïf, mais j'ai du mal à croire que ce vaccin nous transforme en "horribles communistes" ou nous tue par millions pour le bon plaisir de Poutine.
Bref, j'ai changé de chaine, préférant regarder une émission de Nagui où le jeu semble être de massacrer la chanson française.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bref, j'ai changé de chaine, préférant regarder une émission de Nagui où le jeu semble être de massacrer la chanson française.


T’y viendras à Nana Mouskouri.


----------



## boninmi (23 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2021)

Ça ne fonctionne pas. Pas de problème. On continue pareil.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

* 
Macron reconnaît que la campagne vaccinale aurait pu se passer mieux...*  
En situant son propos par rapport à l'Union Européenne. 

Même l'europhile absolu que je suis reconnaît avec tristesse que tout n'a pas fonctionné, dans cette campagne vaccinale européenne. 
Il y avait pourtant du bon. 
Par exemple acheter pour tous les pays de l'union, de sorte que même les pays pauvres de l'union puissent accéder à la vaccination. 

Mais pour les quantités de vaccins et pour l'organisation logistique, l'Europe a manqué d'efficacité. Surtout au début de la campagne vaccinale. 

Fort heureusement, les choses évoluent dans le bon sens. 
L'Union Européenne reconnaît ses erreurs. Et elle apprend de ses erreurs. 
En plein milieu de la bataille, malheureusement...
 Mais mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *
> Macron reconnaît que la campagne vaccinale aurait pu se passer mieux...*
> En situant son propos par rapport à l'Union Européenne.
> 
> ...


Du coup, je ne vois pas le problème…


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça ne fonctionne pas. Pas de problème. On continue pareil.


Ah si… La polémique !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, je ne vois pas le problème…
> 
> Ah si… La polémique !



Il y a deux sujets.

La campagne vaccinale européenne, qui commençait franchement mal, mais qui décolle enfin. 
Donc, si tu veux, pas de problème. 
Ou plus exactement, plus de problème. 

D'autre part, la situation française, avec une épidémie hors de contrôle. 
Et là, je ne vois pas d'autre solution qu'un vrai confinement. 
Au moins pour les régions les plus touchées, voire nationalement. 

Mais là, on arrive au bout du bout du bout de la logique de l'évitement du confinement à tout prix...
Personnellement, je ne m'intéresse pas trop aux polémiques en ce moment. 
Juste aux mesures désagréables qui me semblent désormais nécessaires.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2021)

J'aimerai comprendre...
Dans un sens :








						Les routiers dispensés de test entre le Royaume-Uni et la France
					

Les chauffeurs-routiers venant du Royaume-Uni n'ont plus besoin d'un test PCR ou antigénique pour rentrer en France, selon un décret paru mercredi au...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Dans l'autre :








						Covid-19 : le Royaume-Uni pourrait placer la France sur sa "liste rouge", annonce Boris Johnson
					

Le Premier ministre britannique a annoncé mercredi que la France pourrait basculer dans la liste des pays pour lesquels les arrivées seront surveillées.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




A coire que ce n'est pas le variant anglais qui est en train de nous mettre dans la mUrdre. 
Ou alors c'est qu'il est déjà tellement majoritaire qu'on n'en à plus rien à cirer.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2021)

Bah, je suppose que ça doit être le même genre de subtilité que pour le sens de circulation des véhicules, vers le continent _no problem_, par contre pour ceux qui débarquent chez les grands-bretons... _get out!_


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2021)

Passionnant : Le Professeur Lbachir BenMohamed espère "aboutir à un...  

Des leçons à prendre...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2021)

Dans le même genre :









						Un vaccin contre (presque) tous les coronavirus ?
					

Publiés en accéléré dans la revue Nature, des résultats d'une expérience récente effectuée sur des singes suggèrent qu'un vaccin multimérique à nanoparticules pourrait s'avérer efficace contre les...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

C'est pas d'ma faute, m'sieu
C'est les scientifiques qui m'en veulent, y m'ont pas tout dit d'abord.

Les politiques français n'ont jamais tort, qu'on se le dise.


----------



## chafpa (26 Mars 2021)

Comme Trump le "*criait*" en son temps, arrêtez de tester car on va trouver beaucoup plus de contaminés !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Normal, on ne testait pas à l'époque !


C'est vraiment cela qui change les chiffres ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment cela qui change les chiffres ?


Ben oui. Si tu ne testes pas, seuls sont comptabilisés ceux qui se pensent atteints et vont se faire dépister. Aujourd'hui n'importe qui testé positif est ajouté aux stats. Tu peux même l'être 2 fois, si tu es positif à un test rhino-pharyngé qui demande une confirmation par un PCR. Les stats dépendent donc surtout du nombre de gens qui se font tester.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2021)

Vaccin AstraZeneca : l'Agence du médicament confirme un risque de thrombose rare
					

«Neuf cas de thromboses (...) ont été déclarés», soit six de plus que la semaine précédente, indique l'ANSM, qui souligne que la balance bénéfice/risque reste «favorable». Parmi ces cas, «deux décès» ont été rapportés entre le 12 et le 18 mars.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Rare ? « balance bénéfices/risque » ? C’est plutôt la « roulette russe ». Comme dit le slogan : 100 % des gagnants ont tenté leur chance.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rare ?


20 cas sur 1 million de vaccinés, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle fréquent.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui. Si tu ne testes pas, seuls sont comptabilisés ceux qui se pensent atteints et vont se faire dépister. Aujourd'hui n'importe qui testé positif est ajouté aux stats. Tu peux même l'être 2 fois, si tu es positif à un test rhino-pharyngé qui demande une confirmation par un PCR. Les stats dépendent donc surtout du nombre de gens qui se font tester.





Romuald a dit:


> On fait dire aux chiffres ce qu'on veut.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On fait dire aux chiffres ce qu'on veut.


Surtout quand j'ai posté ça dans un autre fil et à propos de tout autre chose. A moins que tu n'établisses une relation entre le prix d'une voiture et le nombre de testés positifs aux virus.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment cela qui change les chiffres ?


C'est le principe de "si je ne teste pas, je n'ai pas de cas".
cf la vache folle, les différences entre l'Espagne et le Portugal…


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2021)

C'est en cherchant qu'on finit par trouver, quoi.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)

Il y a plus de risque de passer sous un bus dans une ville de 100 000 habitants


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y a plus de risque de passer sous un bus dans une ville de 100 000 habitants



C’est pour ça que tu ne dois pas traverser sans regarder.

Là, c’est un peu ferme les yeux et avance.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est pour ça que tu ne dois pas traverser sans regarder.



Là, nous sommes d'accord.  




Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, c’est un peu ferme les yeux et avance.



Il ne faut quand même pas exagérer. 
Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, les cas dont tu parles concernent exclusivement l'AstraZeneca, et dans des proportions statistiquement marginales par rapport à l'ensemble des personnes vaccinées. 
Si tu as connaissance de ces cas, c'est justement parce que la pharmacovigilance fonctionne et que les cas d'accidents graves sont rigoureusement observés, rapportés, et signalés. 

Alors certes, des accidents vaccinaux graves sont toujours de trop. 
Mais suggérer qu'on avancerait les yeux fermés, ou en jouant à la roulette russe est  non seulement extrêmement excessif à tous points de vue, mais aussi dangereux par rapport à la nécessité absolue d'une campagne vaccinale de masse. 
La seule porte de sortie de cette pandémie, c'est la vaccination. 
Ou, pour le dire autrement, et en situant les choix à faire par rapport à la balance bénéfices /risques, regarde juste ce qui provoque le plus de surmortalité à l'échelle française, européenne, ou mondiale. 
Majoritairement, ce qui tue le plus, c'est le vaccin ?... Ou le virus ?...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> en jouant à la roulette russe


Alexeï Navalny a bien été vacciné au Novitchock, il en est pas mort !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Majoritairement, ce qui tue le plus, c'est le vaccin ?... Ou le virus ?...



Je m’en fous. Je veux continuer à vivre. Je ne tiens pas les scores.

Comprends bien qu’on m’a raconté tant de conneries depuis un an que je ne m’occupe plus que de mon point de vue.

Ce que je vois c’est une campagne au forceps pour nous imposer ce vaccin. Alors qu’il y en a bien d’autres qui n’ont pas ces effets secondaires.


AstraZeneca a bidonné ses infos aux États-Unis :









						AstraZeneca soupçonné d’avoir utilisé des données « obsolètes » dans ses essais cliniques américains
					

Le laboratoire avait assuré, lundi, que son vaccin contre le Covid-19 était efficace à 79 %. L’Institut de supervision américain exige des précisions.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Il faut les croire sur parole ? Libre à toi. Libre à vous.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Alexeï Navalny a bien été vacciné au Novitchock, il en est pas mort !



Là où il est, il risque sans doute moins de chopper le COVID que toi.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m’en fous. Je veux continuer à vivre. Je ne tiens pas les scores.
> 
> Comprends bien qu’on m’a raconté tant de conneries depuis un an que je ne m’occupe plus que de mon point de vue.


Je plussoie


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2021)

J'ai un chat en soie


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> AstraZeneca a bidonné ses infos aux États-Unis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Avec les données actualisées, y'a pas une grosse différence non plus.









						AstraZeneca : l'efficacité de son vaccin revue à 76 %
					

Après les doutes du NIAID, AstraZeneca a communiqué de nouvelles données concernant l'efficacité de son vaccin AZD1222.




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m’en fous. Je veux continuer à vivre. Je ne tiens pas les scores.



Difficile d'établir un rapport bénéfices/risques sans regarder les "scores", comme tu dis... 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Comprends bien qu’on m’a raconté tant de conneries depuis un an que je ne m’occupe plus que de mon point de vue.



Libre à toi. 
Mals dans une crise de ce genre, difficile de fonder son point de vue sur autre chose que des chiffres officiels et des points de vue d'experts. Ces derniers ne se valant pas tous, évidemment. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce que je vois c’est une campagne au forceps pour nous imposer ce vaccin. Alors qu’il y en a bien d’autres qui n’ont pas ces effets secondaires.



 Au forceps et au biceps ! 








Plus sérieusement, l'Union Européenne a plutôt trop misé sur l'AstraZeneca et pas assez sur les autres. 
Aujourd'hui, l'UE réoriente ses contrats actuels en direction de Pfizer BioNtech et non plus AstraZeneca. (Désolé, là, je n'ai pas le lien sous la main, concernant ce point précis). 
Mais en période de pandémie, qui plus est de troisième vague en France et dans d'autres pays, et sachant que nous ne sommes pas encore complètement sortis de la pénurie de vaccins, il faut faire avec ce que nous avons. 
Mais j'attends avec impatience l'arrivée des * vaccins anti-Covid-19 de deuxième génération*. 
En particulier la deuxième génération de Moderna, le * Novavax*, et *Curevac*. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> AstraZeneca a bidonné ses infos aux États-Unis :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je ne vais pas croire sur parole les messages d'AstraZeneca. 
Mais je crois les autorités sanitaires françaises et européennes. 
Plus largement, je fonde mon point de vue sur les données officielles des autorités sanitaires, et non sur les seules données des laboratoires. Ces dernières étant pourtant fiables dans la majorité des cas. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je veux continuer à vivre.
> 
> (...)



Sincèrement, je te le souhaite !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avec les données actualisées, y'a pas une grosse différence non plus.



Disent-ils.

Ils ont menti. Ils peuvent raconter ce qu’ils veulent. Je ne les crois pas. Leur machin peut être efficace à 80% 90% 110% etc. Je m’en contre-fiche.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je crois les autorités sanitaires françaises et européennes.



Autres spécialistes du mensonge. Les hémophiles croyaient au CNTS. Ils ne connaissaient pas le docteur Garretta et ses grosses magouilles. Ils croyaient que le ministère de la santé faisait son travail de contrôle, pas qu’il avait passé leurs vies en perte et profits pour faire mousser Pasteur-Merieux.

Je n’ai aucune confiance dans les soi-disant « autorités » sanitaires. Un an qu’elles nous baladent. Pour le coup, oui, parlons de leur score. Il est édifiant. En nombre de morts, en nombre de contaminés, en faillites, en chômeurs. En conseils divers, variés, contradictoires.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Disent-ils.
> 
> Ils ont menti. Ils peuvent raconter ce qu’ils veulent. Je ne les crois pas. Leur machin peut être efficace à 80% 90% 110% etc. Je m’en contre-fiche.
> 
> ...




Oui. 
Et après ?

Dans une crise sanitaire (voire catastrophe sanitaire) de cette ampleur, comme dans n'importe quelle autre circonstance, il faut bien fonder son point de vue sur quelque chose.

Alors, oui, je consulte des médias de préférence sérieux et fiables. Mais pas infaillibles.
Eux-mêmes citent ou relaient des avis d'experts. Certains, voire beaucoup, se sont trompés. Surtout au début de la pandémie. Ce qui est logique, parce que le phénomène était nouveau. Il l'est d'ailleurs encore largement aujourd'hui, en particulier concernant le comportement des fameux variants, qui ont révélé des (mauvaises) surprises jusqu'à très récemment. Davantage de contagiosité, mais aussi de virulence et de surmortalité.
Certains experts farfelus ont même parfois été surmédiatisés. C'est dommage, mais c'est ainsi.
Et en effet, les "autorités sanitaires" n'ont pas toujours été épargnées par certaines erreurs, ni parfois même par certains scandales sanitaires notoires.

L'esprit critique est à encourager. Je ne dirai jamais le contraire. 
Mais de là à tomber dans un excès de scepticisme par principe, non.

Dans un monde parfait, j'aurais peut-être la science infuse ou je serais peut-être magicien.
Dans un monde hélas imparfait, je fais ce que je peux avec les médias qui sont ce qu'ils sont, et des experts et des autorités sanitaires qui, également, méritent souvent ma confiance. Mais pas toujours, en effet. C'est ainsi.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Ce n’est pas une crise sanitaire. C’est une crise du système de santé. Une crise sanitaire c’était l’Afrique de l’Ouest il y a trois ans avec Ebola. Là, simplement, on a tellement pressuré notre système de santé qu’il ne tient pas le choc. Et comme rien n’a été fait depuis un an pour y remédier, ça promet de durer encore longtemps. Même jeu, même joueurs, même conséquences.

La grippe de Hongkong a fait plus de dégâts en 1969. Les maisons de retraite nettoyées à 80/90 %. Tout le monde s’en foutait.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’est pas une crise sanitaire. C’est une crise du système de santé. Une crise sanitaire c’était l’Afrique de l’Ouest il y a trois ans avec Ebola. Là, simplement, on a tellement pressuré notre système de santé qu’il ne tient pas le choc. Et comme rien n’a été fait depuis un an pour y remédier, ça promet de durer encore longtemps. Même jeu, même joueurs, même conséquences.
> 
> La grippe de Hongkong a fait plus de dégâts en 1969. Les maisons de retraite nettoyées à 80/90 %. Tout le monde s’en foutait.




Disons que là je suis d'accord avec toi à 50%.
L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. 
Crise sanitaire, oui, sans l'ombre du moindre doute. 
Mais crise du système de santé aussi, malheureusement. 

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre...


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La grippe de Hongkong a fait plus de dégâts en 1969


grippe de hong-kong : de hiver 1968 à janvier 1970  17 000 décès directs (déclarés comme dus à la grippe), et un excédent de mortalité de plus de 40 000 (source wikipedia)
Covid-19 : 18/03/2020 à 27/03/2021, 94622 décès recensés (source covinfo.fr)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> déclarés comme dus à la grippe


On reparlera de la façon de comptabiliser les morts du COVID quand tout cela sera retombé.

La crise sanitaire, celle dont on ne parle pas, celle des gens qui ne se font plus soigner, on l’a créé de toute pièce. Les traitements reportés, voire arrêtés. Les rendez-vous médicaux remis aux calendes grecques. Ces morts-là, on les mettra dans quelle case ?

Vous savez à quoi me font penser, les ministres, les professeurs de « hauts conseils »,  les ARS ? Et la manière dont tout s’embarque dans le grand n’importe quoi ? À la guerre de 14 avec ses généraux qui envoyaient par masse les péquins au casse-pipe au nom d’une doctrine de l’offensive à tout craint complètement périmée.

Méfiez-vous, à la fin de tout ça, ils ont juré que c’était la « der-des-ders ».  

Aller ! Pour finir là dessus en musique parce qu’on est en France, et qu’ici tout fini par des chansons, parole au grand Michel :


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certains experts farfelus ont même parfois été surmédiatisés. C'est dommage, mais c'est ainsi.


Ah nan mais ho, on va arrêter de cogner sur Saint Raoult, hein.
C'est trop important chez nous le savant de Marseille.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On reparlera de la façon de comptabiliser les morts du COVID quand tout cela sera retombé.


Enfin un truc avec lequel je suis d'accord !

Après, tu mets tellement d'éléments sur le même plan qu'il est difficile de te donner tord ou raison. La complexité d'un tel raisonnement me laisse perplexe. Et je me garderai bien de tirer les mêmes conclusions que toi pour l'instant.


[pour la déconne ON]
Je lisais tes commentaires tout en me disant : _il y a deux ans Macron se coltinait les gilets jaunes, aujourd'hui Macgé se paye le plastron doré, hé hé !_
[pour la déconne OFF]


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est en cherchant qu'on finit par trouver, quoi.


Je sais qu'on est au bistrot mais mollo avec les demi-aphorismes ! 
Et sur le tapis de jeux tout propre de notre ami Locke en plus !

Bref, _c'est en négligeant un sujet que son contenu m'échappe !_


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Disent-ils.
> 
> Ils ont menti. Ils peuvent raconter ce qu’ils veulent. Je ne les crois pas. Leur machin peut être efficace à 80% 90% 110% etc. Je m’en contre-fiche.



Bah, les précédentes données ont bien été contestées, qu'est-ce qui empêcherait que la situation se répète encore si l'agence gouvernementale avait des doutes sur les nouvelles ?

Tu dis ne faire confiance ni aux labo', ni aux agences sanitaires, mais dans ce cas sur quel critère te bases-tu pour te forger une conviction ? car les infos ne sortent pas de nul part... l'origine est souvent identique.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2021)

Je veux bien alors que tu supprimes mon commentaire.
Et celui-ci itou.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu dis ne faire confiance ni aux labo', ni aux agences sanitaires, mais dans ce cas sur quel critère te bases-tu pour te forger une conviction ? car les infos ne sortent pas de nul part... l'origine est souvent identique.


C’est CE labo, CES agences (Europe et France) qui me posent problème de crédibilité.

Quand on me ment une fois, c’est fini. Après tu peux raconter la vérité. Je n’en ai strictement plus rien à foutre. T’es rayé des cadres.

Le critère, je l’ai dis plus haut, c’est MOI.

Je ne prendrai de décision concernant ma santé qu’en fonction de mon seul avis éclairé. Et puis, il n’y a pas que l’Europe, encore moins que la France qui produit de l'information.

Il suffit de se renseigner plus loin que le mainstream national pour avoir une vue plus claire de la situation. L’origine des informations n’est pas identique et leur traitement encore moins.

L’OMS a validé plusieurs vaccins dans le monde. Le Sputnik V5 est un excellent vaccin. Il n’y a que les instances européennes qui lui font la gueule, parce que russe. Lancet a validé toutes les études depuis un moment déjà. Personne ne les a contredit. S’il est bloqué c’est pour des raisons bassement politiques, pas médicales. La commission européenne et quelques pays (dont la France) essayent de faire croire depuis le début de son apparition que c’est un fake alors qu’il a été démontré depuis près d’un an qu’il est très efficace. Les Russes ne viennent pas de nulle part dans le monde du vaccin. Comme les U.S., ils sont des spécialistes de la virologie. Les Chinois aussi ont produit un vaccin. On n’en parle pas parce que ce sont les Chinois. On préfère nous parler des Ouïghours, dont on se fichait l’année dernière comme de l’an 40 avant J.-C.

En restant dans le camp auto-proclamé « du bien », il y a aussi le Johnson&Johnson qui a de très bons résultats. Pourquoi pousser autant AstraZeneca ? Parce qu’ils ont misé sur le mauvais cheval et ne veulent pas que ça se sache. « C’est la marche en avant ».


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2021)

*Avis aux normands des forums* : Covid-19 : une attestation en langue normande pour deux départements La région Normandie publie une version normande de l’attestation de déplacement pour promouvoir cette langue en danger, rapporte BFMTV.


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2021)

L' attestation rédigée en langue normande (Surtout pour les réponses):

Votre déplacement est il impératif?--- Ben, p'tete ben qu'oui, et p'tete ben que non

Avez vous été en contact avec une personne malade récement? ---Ben, p'tete ben qu'oui, et p'tete ben que non

C' est un déplacement pour achat de produitds de première nécéssité? ---Ben, p'tete ben qu'oui, et p'tete ben que non

Date du jour

Ben, p'tete ben qu'oui, et p'tete ben que non


Pour les Belges par exemple, qui ne serait pas au fait de nos petites querelles régionales:




__





						Réponse de normand : Définition simple et facile du dictionnaire
					

Réponse de normand : définition, synonymes, citations, traduction dans le dictionnaire de la langue française. Définition : Réponse évasive qui n'apporte...




					www.linternaute.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2021)

Pour Spoutnik, je ne pense pas, mais j'peux me planter, que ce soit seulement le fait de son origine qui retarde son adoption, d'ailleurs : https://www.france24.com/fr/europe/20210205-le-vaccin-russe-spoutnik-v-nouvelle-coqueluche-des-européens

Comme pour les vaccins chinois, il est plus probable que c'est la politique extérieure de ces deux pays qui joue un rôle dedans. Quant à AstraZeneca, c'est surtout son coût et son mode de conservation plus aisé qui doivent être les facteurs prépondérant dans cette histoire (car malgré tout il est efficace).


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2021)

Faudrait que je parvienne a dévellopper un vaccin a base d' EDR

(Et là, c' est les Kouyanor !!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2021)

Covid-19 : aucun décès à Londres en 24 heures, une première en six mois


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2021)

Covid-19 : la Chine va produire 60 millions de doses du vaccin russe Spoutnik V
					

Moscou cherche à diversifier les sources de production de son vaccin, alors que la Russie peine à vacciner sa propre population.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2021)

Covid-19 : que nous apprennent les mesures prises par les autres pays ?
					

Pendant un an, 600 personnes ont suivi l’évolution de 20 types de restrictions mises en place pour lutter contre le SARS-CoV-2 dans 186 pays. Voici ce que ces données ont permis de découvrir.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2021)

Un certificat sanitaire pour le 15 Juin 









						Covid-19 : Thierry Breton présente le «certificat sanitaire» européen, qui sera disponible dès le 15 juin
					

Le document, qui donnera des renseignements sur la vaccination et les anticorps développés contre le virus, ne sera pas obligatoire, a précisé le commissaire européen, invité du «Grand Jury RTL-Le Figaro-LCI».




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

300 Personnes rassemblées à Lyon pour une fête sauvage   









						Lyon . 300 personnes rassemblées pour une fête sauvage sur les quais de Saône
					

Ce mardi soir, environ 300 personnes sont rassemblées au niveau du quai de La Pêcherie, à Lyon pour une fête sauvage qui avait été organisée sur les réseaux sociaux.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Le patron de l'OMS a réclamé mardi une nouvelle enquête sur l'hypothèse d'une fuite du virus d'un laboratoire en Chine pour expliquer l'origine de la pandémie du Covid 19 .  









						Covid-19 : le patron de l'OMS demande une enquête sur l'hypothèse d'une fuite du virus d'un laboratoire en Chine
					

Le patron de l'OMS a réclamé mardi une nouvelle enquête sur l'hypothèse d'une fuite du virus d'un laboratoire en Chine. Il a également critiqué le partage insuffisant des données, alors que les experts n'ont pas trouvé l'origine de la pandémie de coronavirus.




					www.europe1.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)

C'est en anglais mais vaut largement le détour : Aiming for zero Covid-19: Europe needs to take action 
Article concernant cette étude dans "le Point" mais à accès restreint. (.pdf disponible par mail)


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

Apres les variant nationaux (Anglais, afrique du sud; bresil...), les variant régionaux (Bretagne, Alsace...); voic maintenant les variant d' hopitaux...








						Covid-19 : un variant nommé «Henri-Mondor», découvert à Créteil, circule activement en France
					

Les services de l’AP-HP annoncent la détection d’un nouveau variant, identifié à l’hôpital Henri Mondor à Créteil, et déjà à l’origine de pl




					www.leparisien.fr
				




Quel merdier!!

Bientot, on aurat nos variant "maison". (Le variant Patlek, qui fait dire des bétises à celui qui est attteint)


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bientot, on aurat nos variant "maison". (Le variant Patlek, qui fait dire des bétises à celui qui est attteint)


M***e ! C'est vachement contagieux !


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2021)

Covid : Poutine, Merkel et Macron évoquent une éventuelle collaboration sur les vaccins
					

Les trois dirigeants se sont entretenus mardi sur les sujets de tension entre la Russie et les Etats européens. Parmi les dossiers abordés, les « possibles » livraisons et la production commune du vaccin russe Spoutnik V.




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Petit rajout, en fait ce sera ce soir à 20 heures que Emmanuel Macron fera une déclaration, mais quelle en sera la teneur ?


Pas compliqué: confinement, mais ça va changer de nom.


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Petit rajout, en fait ce sera ce soir à 20 heures que Emmanuel Macron fera une déclaration, mais quelle en sera la teneur ?



Tout est fichu, c' est la fin! On va pas lutter plus, c' est inutile... Lachez vous, allez dans les rues tout nus, embrassez vous tous. Que ce soit une belle fin!!

(A deux trois mots pret)


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Lâchez vous, allez dans les rues tout nus, embrassez vous tous.


Francis Lalanne, sort de ce corps...


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

Haaaaa... l' Immense Francis Lalanne, notre barde National


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2021)

Non. Ne désespérez pas. IL va nous sauver.









						Devenu expert en épidémiologie selon des proches, Macron déclenche une tempête d'ironie sur Twitter
					

D'après un article du journal Le Monde, des proches d'Emmanuel Macron considèrent qu'il aurait acquis une expertise épidémiologique. Sur Twitter est apparu le mot-dièse #EmmanuelMacronFacts, avec lequel des internautes moquent le chef de l'Etat.




					francais.rt.com
				




_« Il consulte toutes les études, dès qu’elles sont publiées. Au point que, parfois, le président peut en évoquer une que les experts en face de lui n’ont même pas lue »

« le président a acquis une vraie expertise sur les sujets sanitaires [...] Ce n’est pas un sujet inaccessible pour une intelligence comme la sienne et au regard du temps important qu’il y consacre depuis plusieurs mois »_


Bientôt on aura droit aux séances d'autocritique des directeurs des ARS : "Si nous avons échoué à juguler l'épidémie, c'est parce que nous n'avons pas correctement appliqué les consignes du camarade Thorez président Macron".


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

C'est pas simple 









						Rentrée décalée, reconfinement aux Antilles, passe sanitaire… quelles sont les restrictions en vigueur liées au Covid-19 ?
					

La plupart des lieux publics sont accessibles avec le masque et le passe sanitaire. Toutefois, aux Antilles et en Polynésie, des mesures sont durcies pour contrer le virus.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2021)

Dernier "fait d'armes" en cours : Professeur Martin Blachier : "Un confinement strict est... 
Les auto-tests, utilisés massivement dans certains pays, approuvés par le comité Théodule concerné, la HAS (Haute Autorité de Santé), achetés et stockés, sont bloqués par Mr; Véran. Il semble qu'il ne veut pas se mettre à dos le syndicat des laboratoire d'analyses. Cet important marché leur échapperait...

Etre la semaine n'est pas encore terminée...


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho non, c'est pas simple.
Certaines incohérences dépassent l'entendement logique.
Moralité, on fait comme on a compris. Et si les flics nous foutent un manche, ben c'est qu'on avait pas compris.

PS : si je fais le compte, ma fille qui passe le bac cette année, n'a rien foutu jusqu'ici (et je ne parle pas de certains profs qui poussent le vice jusqu'à ne même pas donner de cours en distanciel, des fois qu'on puisse choper le virus sur l'ordinateur). Et, à partir de ce soir, elle est en vacances.
Même si elle a le bac, il ne vaudra rien.
Déjà qu'elle a pris la réforme scolaire dans le museau (réforme que je qualifierai de réforme abrutie, pour rester poli).
Scolarité ruinée.
Carton plein.
Et un avenir qui pue du cul.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dernier "fait d'armes" en cours : Professeur Martin Blachier : "Un confinement strict est...
> Les auto-tests, utilisés massivement dans certains pays, approuvés par le comité Théodule concerné, la HAS (Haute Autorité de Santé), achetés et stockés, sont bloqués par Mr; Véran. Il semble qu'il ne veut pas se mettre à dos le syndicat des laboratoire d'analyses. Cet important marché leur échapperait...
> 
> Etre la semaine n'est pas encore terminée...


Je ne suis pas loin de penser comme ce monsieur.
Un confinement strict c'est un coup à se prendre des soulèvements de contestation qui risquent fort de tourner à l'émeute.
Et c'est pas le moment d'aller remplir les hôpitaux avec des mecs blessés à coup de flashball.


----------



## patlek (2 Avril 2021)

Lais noon... on viy trés bien ces confinement...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2021)

Un tiers des patients hospitalisés pour la Covid-19 retourne à l'hôpital dans les quatre mois
					

Si la plupart des patients admis à l’hôpital pour Covid-19 en ressortent sains et saufs, ils ne sont pas pour autant tirés d’affaire. De multiples complications viennent noircir le pronostic, et...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un tiers des patients hospitalisés pour la Covid-19 retourne à l'hôpital dans les quatre mois
> 
> 
> Si la plupart des patients admis à l’hôpital pour Covid-19 en ressortent sains et saufs, ils ne sont pas pour autant tirés d’affaire. De multiples complications viennent noircir le pronostic, et...
> ...


Ben merci.
Je suis loin d'être hypocondriaque, pourtant cet article m'a foutu le bourdon.
J'ai chopé cette merde mi-janvier sans avoir de symptômes terribles. Des douleurs articulaires, une impression de fièvre carabinée sans aucune température (si ce n'est une température normale pour une personne vivante) pendant 3 jours.
Et puis plus rien.
Sauf qu'après ça j'étais facilement essoufflé et plutôt franchement fatigué. Pour finir, j'ai des douleurs articulaires qui reviennent de manière épisodique.
Je ne suis certainement pas dans les cas décrits qui reviennent à l'hôpital 2 mois après (pour y mourir, pour certains).
Mais s'il est avéré que certains organes subissent, j'ai du mouron à me faire.
Je suis bon pour me faire faire un check-up complet.
Va savoir quand, vu que je ne vais certainement pas aller faire chier le corps médical en ce moment avec mes petits bobos.
Faut être sérieux, ils ont d'autres chats à fouetter.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Faut être sérieux, ils ont d'autres chats à fouetter.


Pas grand chose de plus plus à te dire que "garde le moral "


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben merci.
> Je suis loin d'être hypocondriaque, pourtant cet article m'a foutu le bourdon.
> J'ai chopé cette merde mi-janvier sans avoir de symptômes terribles. Des douleurs articulaires, une impression de fièvre carabinée sans aucune température (si ce n'est une température normale pour une personne vivante) pendant 3 jours.
> Et puis plus rien.
> ...


Les symptômes que tu décris sont typiques d'une Covid longue. De mon point de vue, ce n'est pas quelque chose d'anodin ou à négliger. Si j'peux me permettre un conseil, ce truc est vraiment à surveiller très sérieusement.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben merci.
> Je suis loin d'être hypocondriaque, pourtant cet article m'a foutu le bourdon.
> J'ai chopé cette merde mi-janvier sans avoir de symptômes terribles. Des douleurs articulaires, une impression de fièvre carabinée sans aucune température (si ce n'est une température normale pour une personne vivante) pendant 3 jours.
> Et puis plus rien.
> ...



Effectivement, ce n'est sans doute pas le moment d'encombrer les hôpitaux si c'est évitable. 
En revanche, les symptômes que tu décris peuvent à mon avis largement justifier une consultation en visio-conférence avec un généraliste. 
En espérant évidemment que l'avis du médecin sera rassurant.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Surprise, le gouvernement met son actualisation journalière en pause


Ce qui me surprendrait vraiment s'adresse au lampiste de cette plaquette quotidienne :

_— Ça m'agace d'ALENÇON à MONTLUÇON en passant par BESANÇON cette malfaÇon de faÇade sur la capitale du c cédille dans le terme REÇU !_

RODGER GARÇON ?!


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2021)

Pas de panique !

À défaut de vaccins, voici la nouvelle attestation :









						Covid-19 : voici l'attestation de déplacement qui s'applique désormais à toute la France
					

ATTESTATION DE DÉPLACEMENT - Ce document fonctionne pour justifier les déplacements en journée comme lors du couvre-feu.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




En France, on finira pas avoir autant de versions de l'attestation que de variants du virus. 

N. B. : les "prunes" ne sont pas remboursables par la Sécurité Sociale.


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En France, on finira pas avoir autant de versions de l'attestation que de variants du virus.


Variante bretonne de l'attestation : je n'ai plus de beurre salé
Variante alsacienne : je n'ai plus de williamine
Variante auvergnate : je gèle, je n'ai plus de charbon
etc...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas de panique !
> 
> À défaut de vaccins, voici la nouvelle attestation :
> 
> ...


Quel merdier


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Variante bretonne de l'attestation : je n'ai plus de beurre salé
> Variante alsacienne : je n'ai plus de williamine
> Variante auvergnate : je gèle, je n'ai plus de charbon
> etc...



Ça me fait penser, il faudra que je refasse le plein de solutions hydro-alcooliques, surtout celles à base de céréales fermentées.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas grand chose de plus plus à te dire que "garde le moral "





Mobyduck a dit:


> Les symptômes que tu décris sont typiques d'une Covid longue. De mon point de vue, ce n'est pas quelque chose d'anodin ou à négliger. Si j'peux me permettre un conseil, ce truc est vraiment à surveiller très sérieusement.





Human-Fly a dit:


> Effectivement, ce n'est sans doute pas le moment d'encombrer les hôpitaux si c'est évitable.
> En revanche, les symptômes que tu décris peuvent à mon avis largement justifier une consultation en visio-conférence avec un généraliste.
> En espérant évidemment que l'avis du médecin sera rassurant.


Merci pour votre sollicitude, les amis.
Je promets de m'occuper de ça dès que possible.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2021)

L'école buissonnière 2.0









						De nouvelles cyberattaques paralysent les plateformes d’école à la maison
					

Depuis trois jours, des dysfonctionnements paralysent les sites de l’enseignement à distance, compliquant le retour du distanciel. Ce jeudi, le Cned a encore subi des cyberattaques.




					etudiant.lefigaro.fr
				




Bon courage aux parents.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2021)

Manquait plus que ça !


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Manquait plus que ça !


Pour moi c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle. D'une part ça démontre que la pharmacovigilance marche à plein, d'autre part si ils réussissent à mettre la main sur ce qui est à l'origine des thromboses alors on pourra adapter en conséquence les précaunisations et s'en prémunir au final.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2021)

Covid : résultats prometteurs pour le vaccin conçu par une biotech française
					

Valneva, la biotech française soutenue financièrement par le Royaume-Uni, a dévoilé des premiers résultats encourageants pour son vaccin à base de virus inactivé. Ces données sont issues de la phase I-II des essais cliniques. La biotech prévoit de livrer 60 millions de doses au gouvernement...




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## ericse (6 Avril 2021)

En passant je suis tombé sur une note d'optimisme : 81% des américains sondés veulent rester en télétravail partiel où total après la pandémie, et 18% seulement veulent retrouver la situation d'avant !








						COVID-19 impact: Work from home more appealing than return to 'business as usual,' Harvard survey shows
					

A majority of employees say they enjoyed working remotely and they hope to keep doing it post-pandemic, said a Harvard business school online survey.




					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

​Distribution gratuite en pharmacie depuis deux jours à raison de 5 tests mois/personne. 
Shit  : c'est pas chez nous mais chez les copains confédérés !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 222501
> ​Distribution gratuite en pharmacie depuis deux jours à raison de 5 tests mois/personne.
> Shit  : c'est pas chez nous mais chez les copains confédérés !


C'est vraiment utile ?


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vraiment utile ?


Deuxième question :
Quelle est la procédure à suivre si l'on se découvre positif ?
Je ne dénigre pas, hein. Je pense que c'est toujours bon de savoir si on est touché, rien que pour ne pas aller distribuer nos miasmes autour de nous.
Je veux dire : on fait quoi ?
On se signe un arrêt de travail ?
On appelle l'ARS pour faire partie des chiffres ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)

Les prélèvements nasopharyngés ne sont pas sans risque  

Afin de ne pas "banaliser" le risque de lésions, l'Académie recommande de mettre en garde les utilisateurs d'auto-tests qui arrivent la semaine prochaine dans les pharmacies, de réserver la pratique des actes de prélèvements aux professionnels de santé et de privilégier les tests salivaires pour les enfants


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les prélèvements nasopharyngés ne sont pas sans risque
> 
> Afin de ne pas "banaliser" le risque de lésions, l'Académie recommande de mettre en garde les utilisateurs d'auto-tests qui arrivent la semaine prochaine dans les pharmacies, de réserver la pratique des actes de prélèvements aux professionnels de santé et de privilégier les tests salivaires pour les enfants



Rien n'est jamais totalement sans risque.  
Tout médicament ou vaccin comporte un risque, même s'il est généralement très faible, voire extrêmement faible. 
Et même un examen comporte un risque, surtout si l'examen doit être un peu "invasif" pour être efficace. 
C'est pour ça qu'il faut toujours considérer le rapport bénéfices/risques.  

Et comme c'est très bien dit dans l'article vers lequel pointe ton lien, certains gestes précis et potentiellement délicats, comme les prélèvements nasopharyngés pour les tests RT-PCR doivent être réservés aux professionnels de santé.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)

L'AstraZeneca est déconseillé par le HAS. en Moselle

Vont-ils se mettre d'accord un jour sur ce vaccin


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'AstraZeneca est déconseillé par le HAS. en Moselle
> 
> Vont-ils se mettre d'accordant jour sur ce vaccin



Là, pas de changement par rapport à d'habitude.
*En Moselle*, tout comme chez moi d'ailleurs mais peu importe, le variant sud-africain est majoritaire.
Or, l'Astrazeneca obtient de mauvais résultats avec ce variant.

Logique.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2021)

Covid-19: «Le vaccin de Sanofi est toujours en train d'avancer», précise Emmanuel Macron
					

Lors de sa visite de l'usine du groupe Delpharm, qui vient de commencer à embouteiller le vaccin de Pfizer/BioNTech contre le Covid-19, Emmanuel Macron a fait un point sur l'avancée des vaccins français : « Le vaccin de Sanofi qui est toujours en train d'avancer, qui, lui, est avec une autre...



					video.lefigaro.fr
				




Personne ne lui a dit ? Après le 1er avril, il faut arrêter. Ça devient lourd.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personne ne lui a dit ? Après le 1er avril, il faut arrêter. Ça devient lourd.


On lui a peut-être-être raconté ça : Sanofi acquiert la société de biotechnologie Tidal Therapeutics, spécialisée sur l'ARNm


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Covid-19: «Le vaccin de Sanofi est toujours en train d'avancer», précise Emmanuel Macron
> 
> 
> Lors de sa visite de l'usine du groupe Delpharm, qui vient de commencer à embouteiller le vaccin de Pfizer/BioNTech contre le Covid-19, Emmanuel Macron a fait un point sur l'avancée des vaccins français : « Le vaccin de Sanofi qui est toujours en train d'avancer, qui, lui, est avec une autre...
> ...


Rhoo, mauvaise langue. Le vaccin de Sanofi, c'est indéniable, avance. Peut-être pas dans le bon sens, certes, mais il avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Rhoo, mauvaise langue. Le vaccin de Sanofi, c'est indéniable, avance. Peut-être pas dans le bon sens, certes, mais il avance.


_On avance, on avance, on avance
C'est une évidence
On a pas assez d'essence
Pour faire la route dans l'autre sens
On avance
On avance, on avance, on avance
Tu vois pas tout ce qu'on dépense.
On avance
Faut pas qu'on réfléchisse ni qu'on pense
Il faut qu'on avance_


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2021)

Variants du coronavirus : le SARS-CoV-2 a-t-il déjà atteint ses limites ?
					

Alors que de nouveaux variants du SARS-CoV-2 émergent chaque jour dans le monde, faut-il redouter une épidémie sans fin ? Pas forcément, car ces nouveaux variants ont en réalité beaucoup de...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2021)

Allez ! 2ième dose de Pfizer OK ! Une bonne chose de faite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! 2ième dose de Pfizer OK ! Une bonne chose de faite !


Un p'tit steak américain accompagné de vraies frites pour accompagner ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un p'tit steak américain accompagné de vraies frites pour accompagner ça !


Tu ne comptais pas si bien dire !!!  
Ce midi, en "emporté" de la friterie près de chez moi (à 20 m !) un paquet de frites mayo, une portion d'américain et une barquette de crudités pour me donner bonne conscience !  ... Bon app à tout le monde !


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu ne comptais pas si bien dire !!!
> Ce midi, en "emporté" de la friterie près de chez moi (à 20 m !) un paquet de frites mayo, une portion d'américain et une barquette de crudités pour me donner bonne conscience !  ... Bon app à tout le monde !


Tu tentes d'échapper au COVID avec un bon infarctus ? Ressaisis toi, songe à tes poilus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu tentes d'échapper au COVID avec un bon infarctus ? Ressaisis toi, songe à tes poilus !


 ... C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais mangé "sainement" selon les préceptes actuels ... Probablement les réminiscences d'une époque à présent révolue ou l'on mangeait volontiers "gras" et "riche" pour se donner du coeur à l'ouvrage ! 

En plus, à cette époque, les dates de péremption n'existaient pas et on ne parlait pas encore des "5 fruits et légumes" par jour ! 

De plus, je fume comme un pompier, je bouffe des sucreries à longueur de journées, j'adore les chips et quelques bons verres de coca ! Je sais "c'est mal !"

Et pourtant, pas de cholestérol, pas d'hypertension et des résultats de prises de sang qui ferait pâlir un plus jeune !

Comme dirait mon frérot : "Si tu chopes un cancer, vaut mieux être gros à la base ... Tu maigriras moins vite !" 

En résumé, je fais confiance à la vie ... de toutes manières, elle me "prendra" quand elle en aura envie !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Variants du coronavirus : le SARS-CoV-2 a-t-il déjà atteint ses limites ?
> 
> 
> Alors que de nouveaux variants du SARS-CoV-2 émergent chaque jour dans le monde, faut-il redouter une épidémie sans fin ? Pas forcément, car ces nouveaux variants ont en réalité beaucoup de...
> ...



Article passionnant ! 

De vrais motifs d'espoir concernant, en principe, TOUTES les mutations du virus. 
Les vaccins, en particulier de deuxième génération (adaptés aux nouveaux variants) pourraient donc remporter la partie sur le virus, puisqu'il semble avoir déjà épuisé ses possibilités de mutations majeures pour contourner l'immunité acquise (par la contamination ou la vaccination). 
En gros, il peut multiplier les nouveaux variants ; les nouveaux variants vont commencer à tous se ressembler. 

La seule ombre au tableau est le cas présenté à la fin de l'article : l'exemple de la grippe. 
Si le Coronaviris SARS-CoV-2 suivait le même chemin, il faudrait redouter la présence chez un même patient de deux formes différentes du virus. Lequel pourrait alors se recombiner, ce qui constituerait un danger plus redoutable qu'une énième mutation. 

Mais à cette réserve-près, l'heure est plutôt à l'optimisme ! 
Optimisme forcément prudent, évidemment, mais quand même...


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La seule ombre au tableau est le cas présenté à la fin de l'article : l'exemple de la grippe.
> Si le Coronaviris SARS-CoV-2 suivait le même chemin, il faudrait redouter la présence chez un même patient de deux formes différentes du virus. Lequel pourrait alors se recombiner, ce qui constituerait un danger plus redoutable qu'une énième mutation.
> 
> Mais à cette réserve-près, l'heure est plutôt à l'optimisme !
> Optimisme forcément prudent, évidemment, mais quand même...


Tu me permettras de reste optimiste malgré cette possibilité.
Si je comprends bien ce que dit Jean-Claude Manuguerra, on se trouverait dans une situation somme toute classique de vaccination pour les plus jeunes (dans le style du ROR et je ne sais lesquels autres) et de rappel pour certains.
Mis à part que ça va assurer une rente pour les labos pharma (qui sont déjà en train de se gaver au delà du supportable), c'est une procédure que l'on sait faire.
Bref, ce satané virus n'a pas encore perdu, certes, mais ça n'est qu'une question de temps, non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> mais ça n'est qu'une question de temps, non ?


Ben oui. À la fin, on finira tous vaccinés, immunisés ou morts. L’optimisme est de mise.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben oui. À la fin, on finira tous vaccinés, immunisés ou morts.


Je vous demande pardon de m'excuser mais, cher ami, il n'y a qu'une seule vérité absolue dans tout ça.
C'est la dernière option, ce me semble.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vous demande pardon de m'excuser mais, cher ami, il n'y a qu'une seule vérité absolue dans tout ça.
> C'est la dernière option, ce me semble.


La vérité ne sort pas que de la bouche des enfants...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2021)

La Chine émet des doutes sur l'efficacité de ses propres vaccins
					

Un haut scientifique chinois a admis samedi que l'efficacité des vaccins chinois contre le Covid-19 est « peu élevée ». Des propos qui détonnent alors que Pékin mène une « diplomatie du vaccin » énergique.




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La Chine émet des doutes sur l'efficacité de ses propres vaccins
> 
> 
> Un haut scientifique chinois a admis samedi que l'efficacité des vaccins chinois contre le Covid-19 est « peu élevée ». Des propos qui détonnent alors que Pékin mène une « diplomatie du vaccin » énergique.
> ...


Y’en a un qui va avoir des problèmes...


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2021)

S'il y a problème, il y a solution, s'il y a pas solution, il y a pas problème.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> S'il y a problème, il y a solution, s'il y a pas solution, il y a pas problème.


Tu sors de l'ENA ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2021)

AstraZeneca : que sait-on des patients victimes de thrombose après l'injection du vaccin ?
					

Dans de très rares cas, le vaccin d'AstraZeneca est à l'origine de thromboses atypiques accompagnées de thrombopénie. Une étude de cas menée en Norvège permet d'en savoir plus sur les causes de ce...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

Chépa si j'ai tout compris; mais moi qui suis toujours au ras des pâquerettes en plaquettes, ça me motive pas trop l'Astrazeneca...


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chépa si j'ai tout compris; mais moi qui suis toujours au ras des pâquerettes en plaquettes, ça me motive pas trop l'Astrazeneca...


Déjà que le risque est minime, en plus à ton âge encore moins. Mais si tu peux attendre le pfizer, c'est toi qui vois. Perso l'AZ m'a seulement un peu chauffé le bras à l'endroit de la piqure pendant deux ou trois jours, rien que de très normal pour une intramusculaire.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

Pour l'instant chuis pas à risque, je pense. Ma compagne a des enfants en maternelle, ce serait un vecteur. Mais elle pense se faire vacciner, je vais attendre qu'elle l'ai fait, on a la même toubib.


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour l'instant chuis pas à risque, je pense. Ma compagne a des enfants en maternelle, ce serait un vecteur. Mais elle pense se faire vacciner, je vais attendre qu'elle l'ai fait, on a la même toubib.


Attention : la vaccination n'empêche pas la contamination, et pour ce qui est de la contagion on ne sait pas trop. Ta compagne vaccinée ne te mets pas à l'abri.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

Ah !


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

Voui. La vaccination t'évite les symptômes si tu chopes la saleté en s'attaquant à elle, mais tu peux quand même la choper.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2021)

Moi qui ne sait même pas ce qu'est une grippe...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

Le vaccin , va permettre de changer de pays sans test PCR


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le vaccin , va permettre de changer de pays sans test PCR


C'est bien ce que je souhaite !


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention : la vaccination n'empêche pas la contamination, et *pour ce qui est de la contagion on ne sait pas trop*.





Jura39 a dit:


> Le vaccin , va permettre de changer de pays sans test PCR


Je résume, hein.
1) Avoir un test PCR négatif permettrait de passer les frontières. Je suppose que c'est pour éviter d'aller distribuer le virus ailleurs.
2) La vaccination n'empêche pas la contamination, et dans ce cas là on ne sait pas si on est contagieux.
3) Passer les frontières sans test PCR négatif mais en étant vacciné devrait être possible.
J'ose le dire, je n'ai pas les capacités cognitives suffisantes pour donner du sens à tout ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention : la vaccination n'empêche pas la contamination, et pour ce qui est de la contagion on ne sait pas trop. Ta compagne vaccinée ne te mets pas à l'abri.




Tu as raison. 

Toutefois, concernant la contagion, les connaissances sont en train d'évoluer en ce moment. 
On manque toujours de recul, et même de données chiffrées. 
Ceci dit, un consensus est tout de même en train de s'installer pour dire qu'une personne vaccinée serait tout de même nettement moins contagieuse qu'une personne non 9vaccinée. 


*Un article sur le sujet*. 


*D'autres articles sur le même sujet*. 

(Concernant ces articles, je me permets de vous recommander de considérer avec un peu de distance les articles datant de plusieurs mois. 
Parmi les médias qui vous semblent sérieux, choisissez plutôt les articles les plus récents ; encore une fois les connaissance à ce sujet sont en train d'évoluer en ce moment. )


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ose le dire, je n'ai pas les capacités cognitives suffisantes pour donner du sens à tout ça.



Tu es trop modeste.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2021)

Le variant anglais est-il plus dangereux ? Deux nouvelles études estiment que non
					

En contradiction avec de précédents résultats, deux études ne trouvent aucune association entre la gravité des symptômes et le variant anglais. Ce dernier serait en revanche effectivement plus...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2021)

C'est surtout un variant brésilien dit P1 qui inquiète maintenant.
Les scènes d'enterrements en série au Brésil sont impressionnantes et font songer aux premières images de Chine - et au fait qu'on ne saura jamais les vrais chiffres.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je résume, hein.
> 
> 3) Passer les frontières sans test PCR négatif mais en étant vacciné devrait être possible.
> J'ose le dire, je n'ai pas les capacités cognitives suffisantes pour donner du sens à tout ça.


Certains pays autorisent déjà cela 









						Pays, destinations : où partir à l'étranger quand on est vacciné contre la covid-19 ?
					

Les pays et destinations commencent à assouplir leurs conditions d'accès aux personnes vaccinées et parfois à celles ayant déjà eu la covid-19. Pour savoir quelles sont ces terres qui pourront à nouveau vous accueillir, TourMaG.com a fait le point ! A ce jour 2,25 millions de personnes ont reç...




					www.tourmag.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Le choc des images...

Brésil, population 2019 : 211 millions d'habitants et 311.000 morts du Covid à ce jour.
France, population : 67 millions d'habitants et 99.000 morts du Covid.

Suffit de faire le rapport !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Suffit de faire le rapport !


Avant de faire un rapport qui pourrait nous amener à diviser des carottes par des hannetons, il faudrait savoir comment les deux pays comptabilisent leurs morts.
Une fois cette donnée obtenue, peut être pourrait-on en faire quelque chose…


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avant de faire un rapport qui pourrait nous amener à diviser des carottes par des hannetons, il faudrait savoir comment les deux pays comptabilisent leurs morts.
> Une fois cette donnée obtenue, peut être pourrait-on en faire quelque chose…


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est surtout un variant brésilien dit P1 qui inquiète maintenant.
> Les scènes d'enterrements en série au Brésil sont impressionnantes et font songer aux premières images de Chine - et au fait qu'on ne saura jamais les vrais chiffres.





Sly54 a dit:


> Avant de faire un rapport qui pourrait nous amener à diviser des carottes par des hannetons, il faudrait savoir comment les deux pays comptabilisent leurs morts.
> Une fois cette donnée obtenue, peut être pourrait-on en faire quelque chose…


Tu as raison : en France, du moins, il y a un gros flou sur les diagnostics quant aux causes des décès constatés depuis le début de la pandémie...


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as raison : en France, du moins, il y a un gros flou sur les diagnostics quant aux causes des décès constatés depuis le début de la pandémie...


Et au Brésil, on est sur de tout ? Des causes et des chiffres ? Nan, passke ras le bol de nombriliser sur la France et ses manques. Oui, c'est géré à la va comme-j'te-pousse, mais pas l'impression que ça soit vraiment mieux ailleurs.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2021)

Suspension du vaccin Johnson & Johnson : les États-Unis enquêtent sur l’apparition de cas graves
					

Alors qu'il allait être déployé sous peu en Europe, le vaccin anti-Covid Johnson & Johnson se voit contraint de faire une pause afin de procéder à des analyses approfondies. À la suite de quelques...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et au Brésil, on est sur de tout ? Des causes et des chiffres ? Nan, passke ras le bol de nombriliser sur la France et ses manques. Oui, c'est géré à la va comme-j'te-pousse, mais pas l'impression que ça soit vraiment mieux ailleurs.


Bien d'accord : c'est pas forcément mieux ailleurs !
Par contre, le président brésilien est une cible de choix pour les "progressistes" (cf. le dessin du Monde)...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Parmi les médias qui vous semblent sérieux, choisissez plutôt les articles les plus récents ; encore une fois les connaissance à ce sujet sont en train d'évoluer en ce moment.



Je ne lis plus que les sites complotistes. Je ne crois pas un mot de ce qu’ils racontent et cela me rassure.

Avec les média « mainstream » on ne sait jamais, parfois, par erreur, ils peuvent dire la vérité. Ça fout trop la trouille.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le vaccin , va permettre de changer de pays sans test PCR


81% des voyageurs français prêts à utiliser un pass sanitaire numérique pour faciliter la reprise des voyages


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2021)

Parmi les articles que j'ai récemment pu lire sur le sujet, en voici un très intéressant sur deux formes d'évolution du virus : *les variants, et les recombinants*. 


Pour faire court, les variants résultent d'une évolution linéaire du virus à partir de sa forme souche. 

Les recombinants, eux résultent d'une forme de reproduction pour ainsi dire "sexuée" entre deux formes distinctes du virus. 
C'est la rencontre entre deux variants différents qui peut produire un recombinant. 

Pas une surprise de constater que ces recombinants apparaissent de plus en plus. C'était prévisible, voire attendu. 
En principe, pas d'inquiétude particulière pour le court terme. 
Mais ces recombinants sont à surveiller. Certains d'entre eux pourraient combiner plusieurs des caractéristiques inquiétantes des variants dont ils sont issus. 


Pas de raisons de paniquer ni même de s'inquiéter plus que nécessaire, mais les recombinants pourraient tout de même compliquer la stratégie vaccinale. 

Plus que jamais la vigilance est obligatoire. 
Pour la vaccination comme pour les gestes barrières, pas le moment de baisser la garde !


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2021)

Sauf que ces données ne sont pas les bonnes:


> _13 avril à 22h •_* Données incomplètes*
> En raison de la publication de données incomplètes par Santé publique France, CovidTracker n'a pas pu être mis à jour le 13 avril. Il sera de nouveau à jour lors de la publication de l'ensemble des données.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

Instructif et passionnant : *Steve Pascolo : "Avec les vaccins contre le Coronavirus, on...*


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Sauf que ces données ne sont pas les bonnes:


Sauf que le site CovidTracker n'est pas officiel et je m'en tiendrais uniquement que sur les chiffres donnés par le gouvernement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> je m'en tiendrais uniquement que sur les chiffres donnés par le gouvernement.


Une bonne dose d'humour dès le matin, ça fait du bien !


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf que le site CovidTracker n'est pas officiel et je m'en tiendrais uniquement que sur les chiffres donnés par le gouvernement.


Sauf que Santé Publique France semble être vaguement liée aux institutions.
Et que le gouvernement a les yeux braqués sur CovidTracker pour toutes ses prévisions.


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

On peut toujours se baser sur les données publiées par Santé Publique France mais on aussi le droit de se poser des questions.

*CépiDc* indique que le cap des 100.000 décès est dépassé depuis plusieurs semaines en France et ce n'est pas un organisme qui pompe ses informations sur Facebook et consorts :

- https://www.cepidc.inserm.fr/causes...dentification-automatique-des-cas-de-covid-19

- https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/arti...ranchie-depuis-des-semaines_6076697_3244.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

J'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2021)

Aujourd'hui sur covidTracker, le taux de reproduction est passé sous la barre du 1 à 0.98. Il y a longtemps que ce n'était pas arrivé


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Aujourd'hui sur covidTracker, le taux de reproduction est passé sous la barre du 1 à 0.98. Il y a longtemps que ce n'était pas arrivé


On se fait un vrai apéro entre plein de potes pour fêter ça ?


----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2021)

Ha... UNe étude que j' aurais put faire moi-meme, allongé dans mon lit.

J' aurais trouvé le résultat en moins de 2 minutes.

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c' est si faire des études comme çà, ça rapporte des sous, parce que je me sens capable d'en faire (Et en plus plusieurs dans la journée!!)









						Selon une étude, les masques en tissu pendant le sport augmentent l’essoufflement
					

Ceux qui ont porté un masque pendant le sport ont rapporté une sensation de claustrophobie, une anxiété et un sentiment d’étouffement.




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				





Ma première étude :
Selon mon étude, avec un bandeau sur les yeux, on voit moins bien.

(Faut que je trouve le moyen de la monnayer)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> On se fait un vrai apéro entre plein de potes pour fêter ça ?


À croire que, pour certains, c'est quasiment la fête : Attal promet un «hommage» aux victimes, à l'approche des 100.000 morts en France
La "une" du Monde est au même niveau !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À croire que, pour certains, c'est quasiment la fête : Attal promet un «hommage» aux victimes, à l'approche des 100.000 morts en France
> La "une" du Monde est au même niveau !



Yé ! Faites péter les bouteilles de champagne. 


Et pour atteindre vite les 200 000, ils y travaillent déjà :









						Covid-19 : la France administrera le vaccin de Johnson & Johnson aux plus de 55 ans
					

Gabriel Attal, porte-parole du gouvernement, a par ailleurs annoncé que l’exécutif présenterait lundi de nouvelles mesures plus contraignantes pour les voyages dans les pays les plus touchés par l’épidémie de Covid-19.




					www.lemonde.fr
				





On hallucine !  

Rappel : la puissante FDA (Food and Drug Administration) a suspendu le Johnson&Johnson et n’a toujours pas autorisé l’AstraZeneca.

Le Danemark vient d’arrêter définitivement la vaccination avec l’AstraZeneca.

En France, c’est de tradition (sang contaminé, amiante, Médiator, etc.), on se moque de tuer les gens. C’est « acceptable » au regard des « bénéfices attendus ». De quelle nature seront ces « bénéfices » et qui peut les attendre cela reste à définir.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À croire que, pour certains, c'est quasiment la fête : Attal promet un «hommage» aux victimes, à l'approche des 100.000 morts en France
> La "une" du Monde est au même niveau !


Tournée générale pour les 200.000
Bal masqué sur la Concorde à 500.000
Ce virus n'aura pas la peau de l'Art de vivre à la française.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2021)

« L’Europe avance vers la mise au point d’un certificat sanitaire anti-covid » 









						L'Europe avance vers la mise au point d'un certificat sanitaire anti-Covid
					

Ce document est destiné à faciliter les déplacements des Européens. Il ne sera toutefois pas un passe doré pour circuler dans l'Union.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Quelle drôle de formulation : « certificat anti-covid ». Je me demande si elle est du Figaro ou de l’UE ? Comme si un bout de papier allait nous protéger de quoi que ce soit…


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> On se fait un vrai apéro entre plein de potes pour fêter ça ?



C'est parti ! 

Chacun pourra, s'il le souhaite, venir avec un Mac portable ou un autre produit Apple. 

Et nous pourrions appeler ça... Euh...
Ben comme il n'y a plus d'Apple Expo, on pourrait appeler ça "AES", pour "Apple Expo Sauvage"... 



Mais ça, ce sera pour une période plus faste...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2021)

Et puis quoi encore ?!

Je reste chez moi ! Avec MA bière, et MON whisky. Je ne partage pas !

De toute façon, j'enterrerai le dernier fossoyeur. 

(pas trop profond, j'ai mon @#% de mal de dos qui est revenu)


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (pas trop profond, j'ai mon @#% de mal de dos qui est revenu)


Oh toi, tu ne fais pas assez tes exercices physiques.
Tu devrais, t'as 10 km à la ronde pour les faire, et sans attestation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2021)

*Attention ! Fake new !!!!*

Certains ont avancé que le vaccin Pfizer était susceptible de faciliter l'érection chez certains vaccinés !  

Et bien, je peux vous garantir que ce n'est pas vrai !!!!!  ...


----------



## Neyres (15 Avril 2021)

ça c'est parce qu'ils ont piqué dans le bras


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2021)

N' empeche, moi, pour me consoler de la piqure, et ne pas avoir pleuré (ou, ptete que j' aurais pleuré, tiens) ,  j' aurais demande un petit bonbon (bleu)


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme si un bout de papier allait nous protéger de quoi que ce soit…


Y en a bien qui croient en Dieu...


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> N' empeche, moi, pour me consoler de la piqure, et ne pas avoir pleuré (ou, ptete que j' aurais pleuré, tiens) ,  j' aurais demande un petit bonbon (bleu)



Si c'est une  infirmière polonaise, c'est une gâterie qu'il faut demander et pas un bonbon, enfin.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Si c'est une  infirmière polonaise, c'est une gâterie qu'il faut demander et pas un bonbon, enfin.



Il me semble qu'il était fait référence à un type spécifique de "bonbons" qui chez certains hommes peuvent justement faciliter la gâterie en question (entre autres).  




Bloc de spoiler



Je passe sur les stéréotypes épouvantablement sexistes de ton post !...


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

J'ai toujours aimé le cross-thread, c'est plus marrant. Sinon, je n'avais pas un truc marrant sous la main pour rebondir sur The Big,  The Viagra et la Fake news; mais l'infirmière en uniforme et les bonbons oui.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> J'ai toujours aimé le cross-thread, c'est plus marrant. Sinon, je n'avais pas un truc marrant sous la main pour rebondir sur TheBig,  The Viagra et la Fake news; mais l'infirmière en uniforme et les bonbons oui.



Quand je serai éligible à la vaccination anti-COVID-19, je ne serai pas contre une infirmière polonaise pour m'administrer ma dose...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2021)

Jamais trop compris ce fantasme de l’infirmière. Pour moi c’est une tordue au charmant sourire qui me poursuit avec une seringue grosse comme un clystère. Ça ne m’a jamais donné d’autre envie que de m’enfuir très loin de la demoiselle.


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jamais trop compris ce fantasme de l’infirmière. Pour moi c’est une tordue au charmant sourire qui me poursuit avec une seringue grosse comme un clystère. Ça ne m’a jamais donné d’autre envie que de m’enfuir très loin de la demoiselle.


Il faut lire le message de l'épisode vaccinal de Lio   ; sinon pour d'autres c'est les clowns ou les poupées; il faudrait revoir votre filmographie, certainement un traumatisme qui remonte à l'enfance.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> certainement un traumatisme qui remonte à l'enfance



Ne pas baver devant une infirmière comme un animal en rut ne me semble pas le signe d’un traumatisme. Simplement, je déteste les piqûres. C’est encore pire avec les prises de sang. Bref, une femme qui a profession de les administrer ça ne parle pas vraiment à ma libido.

J’ai grandi avec le cinéma gore, les Jason, Freddy et autres morts vivants. Plus ça pissait le sang et plus je me marrais. Par contre, je ferme toujours les yeux dès qu’apparaît une aiguille à l’écran et qu’elle va piquer quelqu’un (je sais bien que c’est du cinéma).

Ce n’est même pas en rapport avec la douleur. Je me suis déjà blessé, coupé, enfoncé une aiguille a coudre dans un doigt en mode Fakir. Ça ne me fait rien. La vue de mon sang m’est plutôt plaisante ; un beau rouge. Curieusement, je n’ai aucun problème à me faire recoudre (ça m’est arrivé quelque fois). Par contre, la piqûre de l’anesthésie est toujours un mauvais moment.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne pas baver devant une infirmière comme un animal en rut ne me semble pas le signe d’un traumatisme. Simplement, je déteste les piqûres. C’est encore pire avec les prises de sang. Bref, une femme qui a profession de les administrer ça ne parle pas vraiment à ma libido.
> 
> J’ai grandi avec le cinéma gore, les Jason, Freddy et autres morts vivants. Plus ça pissait le sang et plus je me marrais. Par contre, je ferme toujours les yeux dès qu’apparaît une aiguille à l’écran et qu’elle va piquer quelqu’un (je sais bien que c’est du cinéma).
> 
> Ce n’est même pas en rapport avec la douleur. Je me suis déjà blessé, coupé, enfoncé une aiguille a coudre dans un doigt en mode Fakir. Ça ne me fait rien. La vue de mon sang m’est plutôt plaisante ; un beau rouge. Curieusement, je n’ai aucun problème à me faire recoudre (ça m’est arrivé quelque fois). Par contre, la piqûre de l’anesthésie est toujours un mauvais moment.



J'ai été recousu sans anesthésie une fois, et je n'ai vraiment pas aimé.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec les piqûres.

Sinon, dans un monde évidement fantasmé, l'ambiance "doctoresses et infirmières" me renvoie plutôt à l'humour troupier des "sexy comedies".
Ces films généralement tournés en Italie dans les années 70, et dont l'une des stars fut l'actrice française *Edwige Fenech*.
Certes, à l'exception des sous-vêtements des demoiselles, ces films ne faisaient pas dans la dentelle.
Mais ces productions gentiments lourdingues possédaient un charme à la fois naïf et politiquement incorrect qui peut sembler rafraîchissant aujourd'hui.
*La Toubib du Régiment (1976)*, par exemple, ne méritait certes pas d'Oscar, mais permettait tout au moins de considérer avec le sourire l'armée, le monde médical, le sexe, etc... 
De même pour *La Toubib Prend du Galon (1978)*, etc...


Une affiche de "La Toubib du Régiment" :









En ces temps difficiles de COVID-19, chacun trouve comme il peut ses espaces de régression ou de dérision, ses échappatoires...


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne pas baver devant une infirmière comme un animal en rut ne me semble pas le signe d’un traumatisme. Simplement, je déteste les piqûres. C’est encore pire avec les prises de sang. Bref, une femme qui a profession de les administrer ça ne parle pas vraiment à ma libido.
> 
> J’ai grandi avec le cinéma gore, les Jason, Freddy et autres morts vivants. Plus ça pissait le sang et plus je me marrais. Par contre, je ferme toujours les yeux dès qu’apparaît une aiguille à l’écran et qu’elle va piquer quelqu’un (je sais bien que c’est du cinéma).
> 
> Ce n’est même pas en rapport avec la douleur. Je me suis déjà blessé, coupé, enfoncé une aiguille a coudre dans un doigt en mode Fakir. Ça ne me fait rien. La vue de mon sang m’est plutôt plaisante ; un beau rouge. Curieusement, je n’ai aucun problème à me faire recoudre (ça m’est arrivé quelque fois). Par contre, la piqûre de l’anesthésie est toujours un mauvais moment.


C'était de l'humour, pas un interrogatoire. Mais nous avons cependant compris: la piqûre c'est non; tout sauf la piqûre. La piqûre je dis non. Sinon les clowns quelqu'un?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Jamais trop compris ce fantasme de l’infirmière.


Quand j'avais 14 ans, je me fais une crise d'appendicite, direction l'hosto. 
Une jolie infirmière arrive dans la chambre avec du savon et un rasoir et me dit : "le chirurgien n'aime pas les poils". 
Moi glups, comment ÇA va-t-il réagir ?   
Mais quelques minutes auparavant on m'avait fait prendre un petit comprimé... 
Tout s'est bien passé, ça devait être un calmant ! 

PS: l'histoire avec "c'est bon vous pouvez lacher, ça tient tout seul" est une légende !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais quelques minutes auparavant on m'avait fait prendre un petit comprimé...
> Tout s'est bien passé, ça devait être un calmant !


Et... t'es toujours calmé ?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2021)

Le risque de thrombose est plus important avec la Covid-19 qu'avec le vaccin
					

Des risques accrus d’événements hématologiques et vasculaires ayant conduit à une hospitalisation ou à un décès ont été observés après les premières doses reçues des vaccins Oxford-AstraZenecca ou...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand j'avais 14 ans, je me fais une crise d'appendicite, direction l'hosto.
> Une jolie infirmière arrive dans la chambre avec du savon et un rasoir et me dit : "le chirurgien n'aime pas les poils".
> Moi glups, comment ÇA va-t-il réagir ?
> Mais quelques minutes auparavant on m'avait fait prendre un petit comprimé...
> ...


 ... Après l'opération d'une hernie inguinale, et consécutivement à un problème d'anesthésie locale, j'ai eu un blocage urinaire et j'ai du me faire "sonder" ... argh ! 

Quand l'infirmière m'a annoncé qu'elle allait chercher le matos pour me sonder, le stress et la crainte ont fait que, tel un petit escargot effarouché et tremblant rentrant dans sa coquille, "il" avait pratiquement disparu !  ... Et j'entends encore la voix de l'infirmière me dire : "Mais monsieur, détendez-vous ... ça va aller !" ... J'avoue que je n'ai pas aimé le petit sourire narquois qu'elle affichait le lendemain matin quand elle est passée me voir ! 

Le pauvre ... "il" a du être traumatisé !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Lundi , c'est resto en Suisse


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le risque de thrombose est plus important avec la Covid-19 qu'avec le vaccin
> 
> 
> Des risques accrus d’événements hématologiques et vasculaires ayant conduit à une hospitalisation ou à un décès ont été observés après les premières doses reçues des vaccins Oxford-AstraZenecca ou...
> ...


Le plus drôle de l'étude (si l'on peut dire), c'est qu'elle en conclue que le risque est quasi identique qu'on soit vacciné au Pfizer (4 cas par million) ou à l'AZ (5 cas par million). Mais ça on ne l'a lu ni entendu nulle part dans les médias mainstream !

[mode complot On]
Astrazeneca est une entreprise british, l'étude aussi
[mode complot Off]


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2021)

Il est a noté que le vaccin d'AstraZeneca a été conçu dans les labo' de l'Université d'Oxford, auteur de cette étude comparative.


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le risque de thrombose est plus important avec la Covid-19 qu'avec le vaccin
> 
> 
> Des risques accrus d’événements hématologiques et vasculaires ayant conduit à une hospitalisation ou à un décès ont été observés après les premières doses reçues des vaccins Oxford-AstraZenecca ou...
> ...


Oui c'est affligeant, encore un article écrit par quelqu'un qui ne comprend pas la différence entre corrélation et causalité; et nous fait un "beau" comparatif quantitatif de causalités, des additions comparatives... des patates, des tomates, des avions, des pigeons, le petit chat de l'internet... ce n'est quand même pas bien compliqué. L'inanité intellectuelle de cette époque est caricaturale, en mathématiques; c'est un beau zéro, en effet, toute la démonstration se base sur un postulat faux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)




----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Oui c'est affligeant, encore un article écrit par quelqu'un qui ne comprend pas la différence entre corrélation et causalité; et nous fait un "beau" comparatif quantitatif de causalités, des additions comparatives... des patates, des tomates, des avions, des pigeons, le petit chat de l'internet... ce n'est quand même pas bien compliqué. L'inanité intellectuelle de cette époque est caricaturale, en mathématiques; c'est un beau zéro, en effet, toute la démonstration se base sur un postulat faux.


Tu peux développer, préciser ton point de vue ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 223277​


J'adore


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux développer, préciser ton point de vue ?


oui un simple cours d'introduction à la statistique première année, corrélation et causalité; introduction aux statistiques à deux variables, déterministique et non-déterministique ou probabiliste. Enfin, ce qui empêcherait de faire de telle démonstration fallacieuse de causalité ou même les échelles sont absurdes et arbitraires.

_Un polytechnicien attrape une puce. Il la pose sur la table en lui disant : « saute ». La puce saute. Il la rattrape et vérifie plusieurs fois la reproductibilité de son expérience. Puis, il lui coupe les pattes et la pose à nouveau sur la table en lui disant : « saute ». La puce ne saute pas. Il sort son carnet et écrit: quand on coupe les pattes à une puce, la puce devient sourde._

C'est du même niveau; celle de la blague, mais l'auteur pense y croire. _Une tomate et un chat sont velus donc ce sont tous deux des mammifères à poil_. (Ce n'est nullement un point de vue ou une opinion, mais une adhésion à la réalité tangible, c'est quand même ignorée 400 ans de mathématiques).


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> introduction aux statistiques à deux variables, déterministique et non-déterministique ou probabiliste. Enfin, ce qui empêcherait de faire de telle démonstration fallacieuse de causalité ou même les échelles sont absurdes et arbitraires.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle préciser, plutôt noyer l'ignorant que je suis sous des termes qu'il ne comprend pas- d'aucuns parleraient d'argument d'autorité, donc non recevable tel que. Par contre, l'analyse d'Oxford, du moins son compte-rendu dans futura, je la comprends, qu'elle soit fausse ou non. Mais hormis ce que tu en dis et que, je répète, ne comprends pas, je n'ai aucune raison de ne pas y croire. Corrélation n'est pas causalité, nous sommes d'accord, n'empêche qu'en ce qui concerne les thromboses et AZ depuis des semaines tout le monde, y compris les médecins, confond les deux sans que quiconque ai trouvé à y redire, principe de précaution oblige.

J'attends donc toujours tes éclaircissements au sujet de la nullité de l'analyse de l'université d'Oxford.


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

C'est simple faites donc un cours de statistiques. Il y a une corrélation observé entre trois types d'événements (on passera les permutations possibles) calculer sur des populations différentes. Il n'y a aucun moyen d'affirmer que l'un est moins ou plus que l'autre; c'est de la fraude. Si c'était le cas, cela fait longtemps que j'aurais gagné au loto: 100% des gagnants ont joué, je ne sais pas ou j'ai noyé un poisson, ni fait un argument d'autorité, on est au niveau de l'arithmétique, si maintenant rappeler des principes connus deviennent des "arguments d'autorités" on n'a pas fini.

Ce genre de procédé c'est digne d'un canard votre signe astrologique de la semaine; pas des mathématiques qui sont un outil suivant les règles de la logique, tout ce tient ; on ne fait pas de la prédiction arbitraire sur n-inconnues et tire des conclusions comme un Nostradamus. C'est  de la statistique à la JVCD; aware! et surtout poudrée.

Maintenant, mon point de vue personnel:

Après, les principes de précautions sont évidents mais ignorés, le covid, c'est surtout une crise de démence collective où tous les nihilistes de l'époque s'en sont donnés à coeur joie.  La peste noire qui a tué la moitié de l'Europe en 30 ans était de retour; les comparaisons avec la grippe Espagnole ridicules, une époque ou la pénicilline et les hôpitaux étaient inexistants.

La panique des autorités et l'inanité à s'inscrire dans un temps réel a tué oui; vacciné en pleine épidémie une folie, oui, d'ailleurs cela commence à cartonner ; mais bon on ne va pas revenir sur ce délire et toutes les énormités qui ont été affirmées ; c'est juste triste ou drôle, comme une comédie tragique. Oui la maladie tue, non les gens malades ne sont pas des meurtriers potentiels; enfin, si il fallait en faire la rétention de toutes ces âneries puantes; il faudrait une vie.

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe en France, mais le coup des masques, ça sert à rien et puis c'est une amende si pas de masque devraient suffire à évaluer la situation, c'est n'importe quoi. Je ne suis pas révolutionnaire mais pour le coup, je ne serais pas contre, vu qu'ils s'accrochent tous aux sièges bien chaud de leurs incompétences et malhonnêteté et sont incapables de prendre la porte tout seul car l'éthique étant absente chez eux.


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> C'est simple faites donc un cours de statistiques.


Justement, je ne suis pas statisticien, donc je ne peux pas faire de cours !


isback a dit:


> Il y a une corrélation observé entre trois types d'événements


Lesquels ? Quand je lis un pourcentage de thromboses pour une population vaccinée avec tel vaccin je ne vois qu'un évènement statistique.


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Justement, je ne suis pas statisticien, donc je ne peux pas faire de cours !
> 
> Lesquels ? Quand je lis un pourcentage de thromboses pour une population vaccinée avec tel vaccin je ne vois qu'un évènement statistique.



Non justement, il n'y a pas d'équivalence prouvée, c'est trois différents vaccins; sur trois populations différentes ; et il y en a une quatrième qui est  covid sans vaccination, ce sont des évènements distincts, ils ne sont pas conditionnés dans le même espace. Alors j'ai des patates, des tomates et des oranges achetées dans différents supermarchés ainsi de suite; maintenant, vous me soutenez mordicus que les patates c'est mieux que les oranges parce que j'en ai plus? ok JCVD prend ton cachet.

Peut-être que dans cinq ans on pourra avoir un recul assez nécessaire pour penser que, pour faire des modèles de prédictions viables. Il faut identifier des tendances, des invariants, des corrélations à court et long terme. On ne peut pas faire cela, c'est sérieux. Le propre d'une science c'est d'avoir une suite de méthodes définies qui aboutissent aux mêmes résultats et puissent être reproduits. On n'en est loin avec ce genre d'étude sensationnaliste.

Vous pouvez faire un cours de statistiques sur Youtube, il y a plein de vidéos de toutes sortes d'universités; vous écoutez en accéléré et si vous ne comprenez pas rewind, jusqu'à impression.

Un troisième point: les hommes de cette époque ont oublié du haut de leur arrogance de faux surhommes qu'ils sont le fruit de "Dame Nature"; et il y a deux facteurs régulants depuis que le monde est monde en cas de surpopulation: les famines ou les maladies infectieuses ; l'homme moderne a triché avec l'agriculture mécanisé et la médecine ; "Dame Nature" l'a rattrapée. D'ailleurs quand les pandémies arrivent dans l'hémisphère sud cela n'a jamais ému personne; pourtant ces dernières décennies il y en a eu et des graves; c'est la panique mondiale que quand cela arrive dans le nord; c'est comique.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Non justement, il n'y a pas d'équivalence prouvée, c'est trois différents vaccins; sur trois populations différentes


Ok. Mais à ce tarif la il n'y a aucune raison de fustiger le vaccin AZ plus que le Pfizer ou le Covid puisque d'après toi on ne peut pas comparer. 


isback a dit:


> Vous pouvez faire un cours de statistiques sur Youtube


Faire, non. Suivre, oui . La aussi je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire


----------



## chafpa (17 Avril 2021)

Fidèle à TousAntiCovid, je viens d'être échaudé.

Reçu hier à 13h00 un SMS me confirmant la fin de mon isolement ce jour 17 avril et la nécessité de faire un test PCR .... ce que je viens de faire.

Le gag, c'est que je n'ai pas reçu le 9 avril, date où je suis devenu cas contact, de SMS m'informant de cette situation. Ni ce jour-là ni un autre alors que je reçois chaque jour les nouvelles données.

Test fait, résultat cet après-midi ....

Et Doctolib qui en remet une couche en mentionnant une adresse totalement erronée du centre de dépistage.

Mieux vaut en rire !


----------



## isback (17 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ok. Mais à ce tarif la il n'y a aucune raison de fustiger le vaccin AZ plus que le Pfizer ou le Covid puisque d'après toi on ne peut pas comparer.
> 
> Faire, non. Suivre, oui . La aussi je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire



Bonjour,

oui tout à fait, des études comparatives frauduleuses pour prouver que l'un serait meilleur que l'autre, ce n'est pas le sujet, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'estimation d'un risque sanitaire en temps réel; c'est un autre métier, celui de la médecine et de l'expérience de son métier. Si des médecins pensent par retour et expérience, il y a une occurrence d'événements suspects; c'est à leur seule décision et non à un détournement de la statistique, surtout qui ne prouve absolument rien, c'est digne de la "pensée magique".

On ne peut que modéliser un ensemble d'événements connus qui suivraient certaines paternes aux préalables identifiées; certainement pas en temps réel sinon cela fait longtemps qu'il y aurait eu une révolution concernant la météo.

Si vous voulez savoir, c'est tout ce qu'a démontré Poincaré et son modèle des trois corps; puis Lorenz est son travail sur les mesures d'entropies ou de dispersions d'énergies et leur complexité, ce que l'on appelle chaos (1): Entropy and Chaos. D'ailleurs cette problématique de prédiction d'un présent estimé car futur estimé d'un présent non estimé ; car c'est cela qu'ils tentent, Lorenz l'avait formulé ainsi:

_When the present determines the future, but the approximate present does not approximately determine the future._

Donc il exprime une règle générale, mais y met une exception telle que la règle est rendue caduque et nulle. Donc, il en exprime et prouve l'impossibilité.

Donc vous comprenez bien que vous soyez d'Oxford ou de Pétaouchnok; le fait d'affirmer des énormités et de se commettre dans la fraude intellectuelle est exactement le même. Nous y sommes abscons.

Je veux bien que l'on remette en cause Poincaré, Lorenz et Lyapunov (Et bien d'autres depuis, la liste est longue), même la quantique observe le même phénomène à court terme même si il est mieux compris aujourd'hui, je ne suis pas absolutiste, mais vous comprenez qu'il faut autre de chose que de vulgaire manipulation de donnés pour prouver une raison improuvable; c'est un paradoxe.

- 1 chaos en mathématiques est utilisé dans son sens étymologique, celui d'ordre caché car éminemment complexe, que l'on ne peut prédire mais qu'observer, parfois mesurer sur une échelle de temps très courte. Vous pouvez dire  grosso-modo que l'entropie est une énergie, force, champs, information et le chaos étant la complexité en _t_. Nous avons donc l'expression d'un ratio en terme d'énergie/complexité; c'est pour les nioubes. C'est la base de la théorie de l'information de Shannon.

Enfin, je suis contre la vulgarisation scientifique qui n'a rien de scientifique, un vulgaire marketing pour maintenir les masses dans la médiocrité et finalement avaler des couleuvres "pseudo-scientifique" sans s'en offusquer, du Biba pour ménagère qui à 50 ans et plus rêve toujours du prince charmant qui n'est jamais venu et qui l'enlèvera pour aller mener je ne sais quelle vie de luxe, enfin des fadaises inutiles. La complexité est complexe, la simplicité simple, quand on permute cela donne un état générale de médiocrité abjecte.


----------



## isback (17 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> oui tout à fait, des études comparatives frauduleuses pour prouver que l'un serait meilleur que l'autre, ce n'est pas le sujet, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'estimation d'un risque sanitaire en temps réel; c'est un autre métier, celui de la médecine et de l'expérience de son métier. Si des médecins pensent par retour et expérience, il y a une occurrence d'événements suspects; c'est à leur seule décision et non à un détournement de la statistique, surtout qui ne prouve absolument rien, c'est digne de la "pensée magique".
> 
> ...


Pourquoi cette règle arbitraire de l'heure pour l'édition? vous savez quand je réponds je vais souvent autre chose, comme tout le monde, puis construit une réponse qui me semble la plus correcte; l'édition permet l'erratum.

Enfin pour conclure, cela donne beaucoup de "Sachants" qui pensent savoir mais en faite ne connaissent rien et racontent beaucoup de sottises que cela soit consciemment ou inconsciemment car finalement ils trompent les gens, une fausse connaissance consumériste de salon. C'est triste, car les individus sont tous capables de beaucoup plus que de s'enfermer dans des conforts empêchant et profondément inutiles.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Fidèle à TousAntiCovid, je viens d'être échaudé.
> 
> Reçu hier à 13h00 un SMS me confirmant la fin de mon isolement ce jour 17 avril et la nécessité de faire un test PCR .... ce que je viens de faire.
> 
> ...


Moi qui voulais tester  cette application


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)

Le Pass sanitaire avant les vacances   









						Pass sanitaire européen: Thierry Breton vise une mise en oeuvre "fin juin au plus tard"
					

Invité ce dimanche de BFM Politique, le commissaire européen au Marché intérieur détaille le calendrier et le contenu de ce sésame qui permettra au trafic aérien de redécoller cet été sur le Vieux continent.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)

Macron annonce une levée progressive des restrictions de voyages


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi qui voulais tester  cette application


Tu vas bien y venir : Pass sanitaire : l'application TousAntiCovid va certifier tests et vaccination


----------



## chafpa (18 Avril 2021)

Pas sûr que cette app soit acceptée dans l'Union Européenne


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Pas sûr que cette app soit acceptée dans l'Union Européenne


Nous allons vite le savoir


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Pire que des hallebardiers : 1500 euros d'amende en cas de non respect de la quarantaine obligatoire, annonce Attal   

Il leur aura fallu plus d'un an pour réaliser que les "déclarations sur l'honneur" n'étaient que du pipeau...
Nombre de pays ont appliqué ce genre de mesures il y a longtemps !
Et, de plus, c'est limité à la provenance de certains pays : pour les autres "nada" !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pire que des hallebardiers


J'ai écrit quoi là !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai écrit quoi là !


Je me suis borné à compléter...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2021)

SARS-CoV-2 : la superpropagation serait-elle le talon d'Achille du virus ?
					

Une récente étude de modélisation suggère que la superpropagation du SARS-CoV-2 est ce qui le rend vulnérable aux interventions humaines non médicamenteuses comme les confinements et les...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> SARS-CoV-2 : la superpropagation serait-elle le talon d'Achille du virus ?
> 
> 
> Une récente étude de modélisation suggère que la superpropagation du SARS-CoV-2 est ce qui le rend vulnérable aux interventions humaines non médicamenteuses comme les confinements et les...
> ...


"_« Diantre, ne sommes-nous pas dépouillés de la substantifique moelle de la vie si nous combattons ce qu'elle a de plus précieux à nous donner dans la rencontre imprévisible à l'autre » pourrait alors lancer un philosophe médiatique devant cette terrible nouvelle. Bien heureusement, ils ne sont pas en charge de gérer la crise contrairement à notre gouvernement._"
 V'là au moins un journaliste qui ne s'embarrasse pas d'objectivité.
"_Notre gouvernement, soit-dit en passant, ferait bien de prendre au sérieux cette étude._"
Et puis, ça ne mange pas de pain, tant qu'à y être, autant donner un petit conseil.


----------



## isback (19 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pire que des hallebardiers : 1500 euros d'amende en cas de non respect de la quarantaine obligatoire, annonce Attal
> 
> Il leur aura fallu plus d'un an pour réaliser que les "déclarations sur l'honneur" n'étaient que du pipeau...
> Nombre de pays ont appliqué ce genre de mesures il y a longtemps !
> Et, de plus, c'est limité à la provenance de certains pays : pour les autres "nada" !


Oui bon, il faudrait s'interroger sur l'état général de la mentalité, ici les gens font attention à par quelques groupes comme les latinos au début, ça fait pas viril de porter un masque au supermarché, dans les endroits clot et climatisés 1.  (ils ont vite compris quand 90% des hospitalisations graves étaient des latinos).

1 - C'est vraiment que là c'est problématique, le masque en tant que soit, ne fait rien à part limiter ceux qui seraient déjà malades d'éternuer à tout va; le masque est juste un outil qui fait que les gens font plus attention.  les micros particules qui seraient arrêtés... encore une fois 400 ans de physique à la poubelle et pensée magique à tout va.

Bon, pour autant ici personne n'a envoyé la maréchaussée dans les rues, derrière tout le monde, sur les plages pourquoi pas chez eux pendant qu'on y est? et cela se passe plutôt bien depuis le début. Il faudrait plutôt s'interroger sur cela, et la derive fascisante des autorités qui compensent leur incompétence d'avec des coups de bâton et des amendes.

J'oubliai c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez pédagogues, les gens sont trop bêtes; et qu'il faudrait faire mieux à l'avenir. (il y a des paires de baffe qui se sont perdus depuis longtemps, personnellement, je serais pour la stérilisation de ce genre d'individus, jusqu'au neuvième cousin, la branche est pourrie, comme l'arbre faut couper, sinon l'arbre meurt).

Juste une solution pour les  petits marquis: arrêtez de vous prendre pour ce que vous n'êtes pas, en effet, chez les gueux, la plupart ont un QI supérieur à celui qui vous sert de chef de file (un culte néo-communiste de la personnalité) mais nous ne sommes pas dans l'exhibitionnisme et le mégalo.

Donc la question qu'est-ce qui est arrivé en France pour que vous supportiez une telle bande de fumistes arrivistes qui plus est, plus ils font, plus c'est le foutoir? Et qui n'ont que comme politique d'envoyer les flics?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Donc la question *qu'est-ce qui est arrivé en France pour que vous supportiez* une telle bande de fumistes arrivistes qui plus est, plus ils font, plus c'est le foutoir? Et qui n'ont que comme politique d'envoyer les flics?


Si je te comprend bien, ton opinion est celle d'un ressortissant d'un autre pays ?

Pour le résiste, traiter de "fascisant" un pays collant des amendes à ceux devant être confinés, c'est pousser le bouchon un peu loin !
Que je sache, l'Espagne qui a collé une amende de 5000€ à une française en quarantaine se pavanant sur une plage alors qu'elle était en quarantaine, c'est du fascisme ?

Je me marre...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2021)

@isback, 


Il y a beaucoup de choses dans tes posts. 
Intéressantes, souvent. 
Convaincantes parfois, et parfois non. 

J'aimerais, s'il te plaît, un complément d'informations concernant la question des masques. 

(...) 


isback a dit:


> 1 - C'est vraiment que là c'est problématique, le masque en tant que soit, ne fait rien à part limiter ceux qui seraient déjà malades d'éternuer à tout va; le masque est juste un outil qui fait que les gens font plus attention. les micros particules qui seraient arrêtés... encore une fois 400 ans de physique à la poubelle et pensée magique à tout va.


(...) 

Qu'un masque empêche une personne déjà infectée et contagieuse d'eternuer à tout va, certes. 
En revanche, je peine à te suivre quand tu parles avec ironie de microparticules qui seraient stoppées qui les masques... De même pour les 400 ans de physique à la poubelle... 
Je comprends moins encore si c'est possible l'association du port du masque au concept de "pensée magique"... 

Sauf erreur de ma part, il y a consensus dans le monde scientifique sur la nécessité de porter le masque pour limiter la propagation du virus. 
Parce que le virus se transmet par les voies respiratoires. 
Donc le fait de filtrer autour du nez et de la bouche ne me semble pas relever de la pensée magique. 

Par ailleurs, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, le port du masque a été imposé pratiquement partout dans le monde. 
Sauf au Brésil, où Bolsonaro n'a jamais imposé de gestes barrières ni imposé le port du masque. Avec les résultats qu'on sait. 
Peut-être m'objecteras-tu à ce sujet qu'il n'y a dans mon propos, au mieux, qu'une vague corrélation sans vrai lien de cause à effet. Mais le rapprochement était tout de même tentant. 


Pour finir, et puisque je perçois ton intérêt pour les sciences et leur histoire, je finirai sur une citation (en substance et de mémoire) de *Karl Popper* qui disait à propos d'une loi scientifique qu'elle devait être "vérifiable, reproductible, généralisable, falsifiable, et réfutable". 

J'explique un peu l'idée au cas où mon post serait lu par quelqu'un qui serait moins familier que toi avec l'épistémologie :


. vérifiable : vérifiable par l'observation, sans intervention du chercheur. Une pomme tombe d'un arbre ; elle tombe par terre. 

. reproductible : en condition d'expérience scientifique, avec intervention du chercheur. La loi vaut aussi bien en laboratoire que dans la nature. 

. généralisable : ce qui est observé à un moment dans un lieu doit conserver la même pertinence à un autre moment et dans un autre lieu. 

. falsifiable : une loi est fondée jusqu'à ce qu'on prouve qu'elle ne l'est pas. La Terre est plate. Jusqu'à ce qu'on prouve qu'elle est ronde. 

. réfutable : après avoir falsifié et seulement dans ce cas, on peut réfuter. On envoie à la poubelle l'idée que la Terre est plate, mais uniquement après avoir prouvé qu'elle était ronde. 


Autrement dit, tu peux me convaincre que le port du masque relève (surtout ou entièrement) de la pensée magique. Mais pas avant de me l'avoir prouvé. 



Tout ça n'a évidemment rien de personnel. 
Il n'y a dans mon post qu'un désaccord radical sur l'utilité réelle du port du masque. 
Rien d'autre.


----------



## isback (20 Avril 2021)

Je ne vois ce que Popper vient faire ici ni votre sortie 1, ni l'épistémologie qui ne m'intéresse nullement, si vous parlez de savoir dans quel contexte certaines choses ont été exprimées oui, cela me semble indispensable. Les masques n'arrêtent pas les virus, c'est un fait, c'est de l'ironie sur des affirmations grotesques et raccourcies de certains dits "spécialistes", les masques sont un outils comme un autre, si bien utilisé, limite la propagation d'un individu à un autre, c'est un facteur limitant, comme la distanciation beaucoup plus efficace, l'important c'est la densité d'être humain au mètre carré et les endroits clos, pas seulement pour le sars-cov-2. Pour la situation du Brésil, consigne de masque ou pas masque, je ne pense pas que cela aurait changé quelque chose, il y a état de santé précaire chez la grande majorité des individus: les pauvres, qui sont entassés dans des déchetteries à ciel ouvert, ils ont d'autres problèmes structurels plus gênants, c'est un peu comme à New York, état général de santé pour certaines populations... individus accumulants plusieurs facteurs de co-morbidité même pour une petite grippe, plus la promiscuité, masque ou pas masque, c'est évident que cela allait faire des dégâts

1- C'est quand même anecdotique et hors sujet quant à mon propos général.


----------



## isback (20 Avril 2021)

Pour conclure sur cette digression qui n'en est pas une; tout en revient aux questions des absolutismes (comme nous en avons discuté en privé), où l'on ment par absolutisme et approximation avec une touche de pensée magique, pas les masques!, pas les masques! puis les masques!, les masques!; et qu'au final vous avez des individus se promenant  dans les bois seuls avec un masque, le tout en visitant tous leurs voisins car pendant le confinement, ils s'ennuient, enfin des situations ubuesques. Je ne veux pas inquiéter non plus mais les vaccins n'ont jamais été des potions magiques, pour certains cela semble être le cas, enfin c'est vendu comme tel.

Je n'ai pas l'intention de devenir un chef de partie comme vous le savez (vous connaissez mon point de vue sur cette question) ni de convaincre qui que cela soit, j'offre une lecture qui est la mienne sur une problématique inquiétante, et que l'on sent bien que la majorité des gens sont complètement flippés près à accepter tout et n'importe quoi pourvu que l'on arrête de les martyriser. Et si jamais ils discutent du pourquoi et que l'on pourrait peut être trouver d'autres solutions, non, L'Ineffable a dit et si pas d'accord c'est les flics.


----------



## Anthony (20 Avril 2021)

(Je n’ai rien contre le débat, mais à condition que les mots aient un sens et que les faits soient reconnus. Premier et dernier avertissement pour le « nouveau » venu qui « commence » sur les chapeaux de roues.)


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : bientôt des tests pour vérifier l’efficacité de votre vaccin ?
					

Les tests sérologiques Covid-19 servaient jusqu’ici à vérifier si on avait été infecté par le virus. Une nouvelle génération de tests promet à présent de mesurer la quantité d’anticorps...




					www.futura-sciences.com
				












						Les masques sont-ils nécessaires à l'extérieur ? - Sciences et Avenir
					






					www.sciencesetavenir.fr


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> le « nouveau » venu qui « commence » sur les chapeaux de roues.


- le pseudo « *isback* » ("est de retour") et le style des messages me font penser au ci-devant *Mboum*, qui était lui-même un avatar de *tatouille*.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - le pseudo « *isback* » ("est de retour") et le style des messages me font penser au ci-devant *Mboum*, qui était lui-même un avatar de *tatouille*.​


 ... Alors, il changera bientôt son pseudo de "isback" en "isgone" ...


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les masques sont-ils nécessaires à l'extérieur ? - Sciences et Avenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceci résumant ce que je semble comprendre de mes diverses lectures sur le sujet.
Toutefois, je porte le masque en extérieur.
1) Parce que si je ne mets pas un masque dès que je sors, il y a de fortes chances que je l'oublie et que je me retrouve à en avoir besoin sans en avoir.
2) Parce que, c'est bête à dire, mais je me sens comme qui dirait tout nu. Il semble que la force de l'habitude fasse son œuvre.
3) Parce que je n'entends pas que quiconque s'imagine que je suis le dernier des derniers en me voyant sans masque.
4) Parce que moi aussi j'ai l'air d'un con avec ça sur la tronche, mais je m'en fous.
5) Parce que les gens ne voient pas de suite que mon nez est tordu (et depuis quelques années je fais une fixation sur ce satané putain d'appendice à la con).
6) Parce que je me suis aperçu cet hiver que finalement ça me permettait de le garder au chaud ce foutu tarin
Par contre, il y a assez souvent un mec qui pue de la gueule dans mon masque et ça c'est pas cool.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - le pseudo « *isback* » ("est de retour") et le style des messages me font penser au ci-devant *Mboum*, qui était lui-même un avatar de *tatouille*.​



Élémentaire, mon cher Watson.   
Mais il faudra bien le cuisiner, ou il niera, tatouille...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2021)

Moi, je reste très terre-à-terre.

J’ai besoin de me nourrir. Il faut que je fasse les courses au supermarché du coin de temps en temps.

Pour monter dans le bus, il faut que je porte un masque. Sinon le conducteur ne me laisse pas monter.

Pour entrer dans le magasin, il faut que je porte un masque. Sinon le vigile ne me laisse pas entrer, et puis les gens me regardent de travers, et puis les caissières me font la gueule. Bref, je passe pour un malotru.

Ce que fait le dit masque, ce qu’il ne fait pas, la science, la magie, etc. Je m’en fous. Des flics, des docteurs, du président et de son conseil de défense à la con, je m’en fous.

J’AI BESOIN DE MON PACK DE BIÈRES et de mon saucisson préféré, et du pain pour aller avec.

Donc, je porte un masque.

Ça fait un an que je porte un masque quand je vais faire mes courses et je n’ai toujours pas attrapé le COVID [touche du bois] même dans un bus bondé de lycéens. Tirez-en les conclusions que vous voulez.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’AI BESOIN DE MON PACK DE BIÈRES et de mon saucisson préféré, et du pain pour aller avec.


Où sont les chips ? BordUl !


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ceci résumant ce que je semble comprendre de mes diverses lectures sur le sujet.
> Toutefois, je porte le masque en extérieur.
> 1) Parce que si je ne mets pas un masque dès que je sors, il y a de fortes chances que je l'oublie et que je me retrouve à en avoir besoin sans en avoir.
> 2) Parce que, c'est bête à dire, mais je me sens comme qui dirait tout nu. Il semble que la force de l'habitude fasse son œuvre.
> ...


Je n’ai jamais compris l’intérêt du masque à l’extérieur, je ne l’y porte pas, je l’ai juste en poche au cas où la maréchaussée roderait dans les parages...


----------



## boninmi (20 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’AI BESOIN DE MON PACK DE BIÈRES et de mon saucisson préféré, et du pain pour aller avec.


Attention, ton alimentation n'est pas équilibrée, tu risques davantage que le Covid !   
Où sont le fibres ? Ah, j'oubliais, tu as peut être ... LA fibre .


----------



## isback (20 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> (Je n’ai rien contre le débat, mais à condition que les mots aient un sens et que les faits soient reconnus. Premier et dernier avertissement pour le « nouveau » venu qui « commence » sur les chapeaux de roues.)


Je veux bien, mais je ne vois pas où est le problème de sens, ni de faits. Alors vous pouvez bien avertir, ce n'est pas le problème, si tant vous en avez une justification et non des gratuités. Human-fly m'a demandé de préciser un trait d'ironie assez anecdotique, ce que j'ai fait, et fait remarquer que pour une demande c' était un peu compliqué. Je n'ai pas répondu à la capsule car c'est un hors-sujet, je n'ai rien à y répondre, de plus, le tout accompagné d'une attaque assez minable.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2021)

Pourquoi une étude vise-t-elle à réinfecter des patients guéris du coronavirus ?
					

Pour mieux comprendre les mécanismes immunitaires liés au coronavirus, et notamment les raisons des réinfections après guérison, une étude anglaise entreprend de réinfecter des volontaires une deuxième fois avec le pathogène. Un peu plus d'un an après le début de la pandémie, il perdure beaucoup...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## isback (20 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pourquoi une étude vise-t-elle à réinfecter des patients guéris du coronavirus ?
> 
> 
> Pour mieux comprendre les mécanismes immunitaires liés au coronavirus, et notamment les raisons des réinfections après guérison, une étude anglaise entreprend de réinfecter des volontaires une deuxième fois avec le pathogène. Un peu plus d'un an après le début de la pandémie, il perdure beaucoup...
> ...


Oui c'est intéressant, ils veulent identifier des marqueurs, trouver des réponses sur les disparités de réactions, c'est un travail sur le long terme, ils ne sont pas les seuls. À part, pour certains rêveurs, les vaccins actuels avec un très grand optimisme ont une couverture à 6 mois (c'est ce qu'en disent certaines connaissances à la School of Medecine de Stanford, qui sont tout aussi dubitatifs que moi de certaines méthodes et de ce qui est parfois affirmé à tort et à travers par certains représentants politiques et autres quel qu'en soit le bord.) Le sujet m'intéresse beaucoup car il est en rapport sur certains points d'avec la seconde thèse que j'envisage de faire dans un autre domaine, c'est un peu compliqué en ce moment, il faut trouver une conciliation entre mon activité professionnelle et une thèse en parallèle au milieu de cette crise. Voila je n'ai jamais été dans la publicité; mais continuellement se faire mal parler, c'est fatiguant.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2021)

Ça prend une tournure de comptoir ici...


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> - le pseudo « *isback* » ("est de retour") et le style des messages me font penser au ci-devant *Mboum*, qui était lui-même un avatar de *tatouille*.​


Moi il me fait penser au type des commentaires qui commente tout sur tout avec des posts à rallonge et qui se moque de tout le monde en les prenant pour des imbéciles.

Mais c’est vrai que le commentaire avec Stanford me laisse un doute...

@Anthony éclaire nous...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Avril 2021)

@ *flotow*

Il s'agit manifestement de quelqu'un qui réside aux USA. Comme *tatouille* alias *Mboum*. Argument simplement circonstantiel qui n'a aucune valeur de preuve. 

Je me basais plutôt sur ce que j'appellerais : la "signature argumentative" (le mode d'argumentation si tu préfères), qui présente des analogies assez fortes avec celles de *Mboum* dont tu as peut-être perdu le souvenir (il s'était signalé par des argumentaires extrêmement typés à l'époque des attentats islamistes à Paris). Comme je n'ai pas sous les yeux ses anciens messages, je suis obligé de consulter seulement ma mémoire à ce sujet, ce qui ne fournit qu'une donnée réduite à un schème formel. Je garde néanmoins un doute, car si j'aperçois bien des similitudes, je note quand même une différence de l'ordre de la clarté énonciative. Mais (vas-tu me dire) de l'eau est passée sous les ponts depuis.

Note : je réduis la police de mon message, car je ne suis pas certain qu'il ne verse pas hors sujet dans le fil présent.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> de l'ordre de la clarté énonciative


Mais de quoi parlez-vous, monsieur ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais de quoi parlez-vous, monsieur ?


On t'en pose, des questions ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2021)

Tout ça ne règle pas mon problème de bière.



boninmi a dit:


> Attention, ton alimentation n'est pas équilibrée, tu risques davantage que le Covid !
> Où sont le fibres ? Ah, j'oubliais, tu as peut être ... LA fibre .



Je prends du pain complet. Et puis, j’achète d’autres trucs, histoire de ne pas faire le trajet pour rien : pizza, pâtes, jambons, viande, fromage, fruits, légumes. Et même de l’eau minérale.


----------



## Anthony (20 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> @Anthony éclaire nous...


Comme je le disais, il est « nouveau ». Les « nouveaux » retombent souvent dans leurs anciens travers.



flotow a dit:


> Moi il me fait penser au type des commentaires qui commente tout sur tout avec des posts à rallonge et qui se moque de tout le monde en les prenant pour des imbéciles.


L’un n’empêche pas l’autre, tu noteras. Cela va souvent de pair, même.


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et même de l’eau minérale


Attention, on commence par l'eau minérale et après on ne sait plus s'arrêter.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention, on commence par l'eau minérale et après on ne sait plus s'arrêter.


Je sais. Je confesse une dépendance au Perrier citron.


----------



## Anthony (20 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je sais. Je confesse une dépendance au Perrier citron.


Ça change complètement ma perception de ton personnage.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Note : je réduis la police de mon message, car je ne suis pas certain qu'il ne verse pas hors sujet dans le fil présent.


Au plus c'est écrit petit, au moins le hors sujet est visible.
Vous avez 2 heures avant que je ramasse les copies.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2021)

Ces algorithmes pourraient prédire l’émergence de nouveaux variants du SARS-CoV-2
					

Des chercheurs ont appliqué des règles grammaticales et sémantiques aux séquences génétiques du virus pour définir quelles mutations sont viables et présentent un potentiel d’évasion des...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2021)

«Il faudrait que Sheila se fasse vacciner»: le gouvernement cherche à disperser les doutes sur l’AstraZeneca
					

Alors que la méfiance envers le vaccin d’AstraZeneca persiste, Emmanuel Macron a appelé à «réfléchir en termes de communication et de capacité à convaincre» sur le produit. Pour ce faire, l’exécutif a choisi d’engager une campagne de...




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «Il faudrait que Sheila se fasse vacciner»: le gouvernement cherche à disperser les doutes sur l’AstraZeneca
> 
> 
> Alors que la méfiance envers le vaccin d’AstraZeneca persiste, Emmanuel Macron a appelé à «réfléchir en termes de communication et de capacité à convaincre» sur le produit. Pour ce faire, l’exécutif a choisi d’engager une campagne de...
> ...


Donc les bureaux de conseil, à qui j'ai cru comprendre qu'on donnait des millions, ont réussit à faire croire à Castex que Sheila était la personnalité la plus susceptible de décider les français ?
Ben mon ami, ça c'est de l'argent intelligemment distribué.


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ça c'est de l'argent intelligemment distribué.


Quoi qu'il en coute, qu'ils disaient.


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sheila était la personnalité la plus susceptible de décider les français ?


Après un duo avec Aya machin truc sur un air de _tous les garçons et les filles de mon âge_, y'a des chances !


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _tous les garçons et les filles de mon âge_


Ca, c'était Françoise hardy.
Par contre s'ils ont choisi Sheila c'est sans doute parce qu'elle a chanté 'l'heure de la sortie'


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, c'était Françoise hardy.


Mince !


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre s'ils ont choisi Sheila c'est sans doute parce qu'elle a chanté 'l'heure de la sortie'


Au train où défilent les conneries avec ce gouvernement, aux prochaines présidentielles ils n'auront même pas droit à "Vous les copains *je n'vous oublierais jamais*"

PS : C'est une clin d’œil à Sheila (qui chantait cette chanson, donc).
Je me sens obligé de préciser, des fois que certains confondent avec Françoise (ou l'inverse).


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2021)

Y’a pas qu’au Chili.









						Etats-Unis: la FDA stoppe la production de Johnson & Johnson dans une usine
					

L'agence américaine des médicaments, la FDA, a demandé que la production du vaccin de Johnson & Johnson soit arrêtée dans une usine qui aurait produit...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Bon , plus de limite des 10 Km , mais encore un couvre feu 
mais plus d'attestation , mème après 19 h 
J'ai bon ?


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2021)

Ah merdre, il a encore parlé ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah merdre, il a encore parlé ?


Hé oui et pour pas grand chose


----------



## chafpa (23 Avril 2021)

Je sais qu'on ne peut rien poster sur "ton topic" car c'est ou supprimé, ou déplacé, mais la "*timide décrue*" est à mettre en parallèle avec la forte baisse du nombre de test = Santé Publique France : *- 25% de test la semaine écoulée *!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : à Épernay, 140 personnes ont reçu une injection de sérum physiologique au lieu du vaccin Pfizer
					

L'erreur n'a été repérée que le lendemain des injections. Les personnes concernées pourront se faire vacciner dans les prochains jours.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




"Cette injection de sérum physiologique est sans conséquence sur la santé."

Certes, mais cela aurait été du kérosène que c’était du pareil au même.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Covid-19 : à Épernay, 140 personnes ont reçu une injection de sérum physiologique au lieu du vaccin Pfizer
> 
> 
> L'erreur n'a été repérée que le lendemain des injections. Les personnes concernées pourront se faire vacciner dans les prochains jours.
> ...


Effectivement !
Mais, à l'inverse du kérosène, ils ont maintenant les trous de nez débouchés !


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Heureusement que c'était du sérum


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Heureusement que c'était du sérum


Euh...

 #2 787 

Tête en l'air, va !


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tête en l'air, va !


Ah oui en effet, j'avais pas vu


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : la biotech nantaise Valneva lance une étude de phase 3 pour son candidat vaccin
					

Valneva a annoncé mercredi soir le lancement d'une étude clinique de phase 3 pour son candidat vaccin, la dernière avant une demande d'autorisation de mise sur le marché. Faute de progrès avec l'Union européenne, le laboratoire franco-autrichien a choisit de se tourner vers des négociations pays...




					www.lejdd.fr


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

L'avez-vous vue passer celle-là ?

Les gars pensaient recevoir du Pfizer !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> L'avez-vous vue passer celle-là ?
> 
> Les gars pensaient recevoir du Pfizer !


Oui ! 4 posts plus haut !


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Oh oui : voir #2787 et #2789   (3ème édition)


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

Moins drôle, hélas : l'Astrazeneca déclenchant de moins en moins d'enthousiasme,* des médecins en arrivent à jeter des doses de vaccin périmées*...


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Et oui, malheureusement c'est triste, par ex en Inde ils ne feraient pas la fine bouche comme nous : 








						Mulhouse : un médecin en colère se filme en train de jeter des vaccins AstraZeneca à la poubelle, faute de patients
					

Le médecin généraliste Patrick Vogt est choqué : après avoir ouvert un flacon de dix doses de vaccin AstraZeneca lundi, il a été contraint de jeter les quatre dernières doses mercredi 21 avril, faute de patients intéressés....




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui, malheureusement c'est triste, par ex en Inde ils ne feraient pas la fine bouche comme nous :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Un bon article sur la situation indienne*.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Avril 2021)

Et oui quelle misère, d'ou  mon post #2797


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! 4 posts plus haut !


Ah murdre ! 



nicomarcos a dit:


> quelle misère


Oui !

Les fines bouches devraient commencer par lire les contres-indications propres aux pilules qu'elles s'enfilent et de chercher les taux d'incidence associés, avant de se braquer face au très faible risque de complication sanguine provoquée par l'astratruc.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2021)

Les risques de thrombose liée au vaccin d'AstraZeneca diminuent avec l'âge, selon l'Agence européenne des médicaments
					

Les risques de thrombose sont plus faibles pour les personnes âgées : 0,5 chez les 70-79 ans et 0,4 cas chez les plus de 80 ans.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2021)

ça y est j'ai eu avec mon épouse, ma dose d'astra vendredi à 13h00. Pas de soucis jusqu'à la nuit, mais au réveil samedi matin ça a été compliqué pour nous deux. Courbatures intenses pour moi et maux de tête pour elle. Enfin un samedi sur le canapé sans bouger ni trop manger. Ce matin c'est passé, mais j'appréhende la seconde dose prévue en juillet !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça y est j'ai eu avec mon épouse, ma dose d'astra vendredi à 13h00. Pas de soucis jusqu'à la nuit, mais au réveil samedi matin ça a été compliqué pour nous deux. Courbatures intenses pour moi et maux de tête pour elle. Enfin un samedi sur le canapé sans bouger ni trop manger. Ce matin c'est passé, mais j'appréhende la seconde dose prévue en juillet !



Signale tous les symptômes dont tu parles à ton médecin généraliste.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pas de soucis jusqu'à la nuit, mais au réveil samedi matin ça a été compliqué pour nous deux. Courbatures intenses pour moi et maux de tête pour elle. Enfin un samedi sur le canapé sans bouger ni trop manger.


J'ai aussi eu l'(Astra il y a 7 jours. Aucun effet secondaire, rien remarqué.
Mon médecin m'a fait prendre pendant 48 h 3 cachets de Doliprane (1g toutes les 4 à 6 h, max 3g/j) en préventif.
Mais ma femme par contre a morflé, comme toi (courbatures + maux de tête).




Powerdom a dit:


> Ce matin c'est passé, mais j'appréhende la seconde dose prévue en juillet !


Pense aux millions d'apéro avec les copains + repas de famille que tu pourras faire après la 2e dose…


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2021)

Ce que j'ai lu sur l'AZ à propos du déficit plaquettaire et leurs agglomérations dans les petits vaisseaux (thrombose), me fout le trac. Depuis toujours je suis au ras des pâquerettes niveau plaquettes, je ne sais pas si ça peut se lier, mais je ne suis pas rassuré. De plus le fait que je n'ai jamais eu la grippe, (si, si je ne sais pas ce que c'est), me ferais croire que je vais passer à travers...
Chépapapapapas quoi faire.
J'attends l'ordre de ma toubib...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'attends l'ordre de ma toubib...



C'est la meilleure chose à faire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça y est j'ai eu avec mon épouse, ma dose d'astra vendredi à 13h00. Pas de soucis jusqu'à la nuit, mais au réveil samedi matin ça a été compliqué pour nous deux. Courbatures intenses pour moi et maux de tête pour elle. Enfin un samedi sur le canapé sans bouger ni trop manger. Ce matin c'est passé, mais j'appréhende la seconde dose prévue en juillet !


Précisément ce que m'a décrit mon voisin (et copain) pour 3 jours ! 

Je lui ai répondu que sa copine allait enfin pouvoir souffler un peu ! 

Il m'a répondu que je n'étais qu'un goujat !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Signale tous les symptômes dont tu parles à ton médecin généraliste.


Ah, je lui dirais alors. 


Sly54 a dit:


> Pense aux millions d'apéro avec les copains + repas de famille que tu pourras faire après la 2e dose…


Je n'y avais pas pensé  ! Chez nous aussi pas mal de Doliprane sur le wee-end


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça y est j'ai eu avec mon épouse, ma dose d'astra vendredi à 13h00. Pas de soucis jusqu'à la nuit, mais au réveil samedi matin ça a été compliqué pour nous deux. Courbatures intenses pour moi et maux de tête pour elle. Enfin un samedi sur le canapé sans bouger ni trop manger. Ce matin c'est passé, mais j'appréhende la seconde dose prévue en juillet !


Ça le fait aussi avec Fitzeure, ce n'est pas que AZ. Prends du paracétamol.


Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce que j'ai lu sur l'AZ à propos du déficit plaquettaire et leurs agglomérations dans les petits vaisseaux (thrombose), me fout le trac. Depuis toujours je suis au ras des pâquerettes niveau plaquettes, je ne sais pas si ça peut se lier, mais je ne suis pas rassuré. De plus le fait que je n'ai jamais eu la grippe, (si, si je ne sais pas ce que c'est), me ferais croire que je vais passer à travers...
> Chépapapapapas quoi faire.
> J'attends l'ordre de ma toubib...


Si tu as un problème au niveau numération formule sanguine, tu dois pouvoir candidater pour autre chose qu'AZ ou Jansen. Cherche un centre avec le site de réservation bien connu où ils précisent le vaccin et fait état de ton problème au toubib accueillant. Ils sont là pour ça.


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2021)

Ce n’est pas anormal d’avoir des effets désagréables : un vaccin sert à simuler la maladie et donc provoque une réaction du corps. sauf qu’au lieu de partir en réanimation on se chope un mal de crâne. Ce qui n’empêche pas de devoir les signaler.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Signale tous les symptômes dont tu parles à ton médecin généraliste.


C'est des symptômes connus , rien d'inquiétant , ça passe assez vite


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est des symptômes connus , rien d'inquiétant , ça passe assez vite



Absolument.

Mais demander confirmation à son généraliste dans un cas de ce genre est toujours une bonne chose à faire. 
Surtout que souvent, ces effets apparaissent plus volontiers ou plus fortement après la deuxième injection qu'après la première.
Son généraliste pourra le rassurer, tant pour la première injection que pour la seconde.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Absolument.
> 
> Mais demander confirmation à son généraliste dans un cas de ce genre est toujours une bonne chose à faire.


Faut juste prendre du paracétamol







Par contre , il ne faut surtout pas prendre d’anti-inflammatoire , car cela pourrait freiner la réaction du vaccin et pourrait avoir une moindre efficacité


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

Moi, je préfère le vaccin qui m’empêche d’être malade sans me rendre malade. Parce qu’au bout du compte, autant chopper le vrai COVID. Statistiquement, y’a moins de risques. Si on ne veut pas me permettre de choisir mon vaccin alors je choisirai ma maladie. Faut pas déconner ! Avec tous les variants qui se baladent, piquer à l’AstraZeneca aujourd’hui ça ne sert plus qu’à écouler les stocks et gonfler les chiffres dans les stats du ministère.


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avec tous les variants qui se baladent, piquer à l’AstraZeneca aujourd’hui ça ne sert plus qu’à écouler les stocks


A part l'étude de février qui établissait une moindre efficacité (et non une inefficacité) contre le seul variant sud-africain, et reprise par tous les médias d'information, as-tu des sources récentes qui traitent de plus variants, notamment le brésilien et l'indien qui font les gros titres actuellement ? Perso je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Un article de Février montre pourtant l'éfficacité de l'Astra sur le variant brésilien









						Covid-19: ce que l'on sait de l'efficacité des différents vaccins sur le variant brésilien P1
					

Alors que ce variant inquiétant se diffuse dans toute l'Amérique du Sud, le point sur l'efficacité des différents vaccins sur cette mutation du Sars-CoV-2.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A part l'étude de février qui établissait une moindre efficacité (et non une inefficacité) contre le seul variant sud-africain, et reprise par tous les médias d'information, as-tu des sources récentes qui traitent de plus variants, notamment le brésilien et l'indien qui font les gros titres actuellement ? Perso je n'ai rien trouvé.


« moindre efficacité »

Les « litotes » j’en ai raz la casquette.

On croirait un compte-rendu de presse de l’OTAN.



Jura39 a dit:


> Un article de Février montre pourtant l'éfficacité de l'Astra sur le variant brésilien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Étude. Contre-étude. Contre-contre-étude. La vérité d’aujourd’hui n’est plus celle d'hier et ne sera probablement pas celle de demain.

Plus d’un an qu’on nous balade avec des « études » qu’on leur fait dire ce qu’on veut leur faire dire selon l’humeur du temps médiatique.

La vérité des études elle a été dite dès avant le début des vaccinations : il faut du temps, des masses de données, du recul.

À l’armée, on disait : « attends le contre-ordre ».

Dans les faits, je m’en cogne. Je n’interdis pas aux gens de se faire piquer, même au sérum physiologique si ça les amuse.

Je suis et je reste fondamentalement pro-vaccins. (même si dans mon cas, l’Astra c’est niet)

Ce qui me gave, ce sont vos posts. Vous vous prenez pour des experts en virologie parce que vous avez lu deux/trois articles qui seront contredits par autant d’autres mais que vous n’avez pas lu. Où que les plus hargneux traiteront de complotistes.

Il y en a même qui font des prescriptions ! Hé Jura ! T’es médecin depuis quand ?

La vérité est que tout cela reste un vaste bordel. Qu’on a inféodé la Santé à la politique. Que la confiance est morte et personne ne pourra la ressusciter tant sont visibles les intérêts politiques en jeu.

Bref, à prendre les gens trop longtemps pour des cons, ils font comme si, et le médecin reste avec ses doses d’Astra qu’il pourra balancer à la poubelle.

Piquer les gens au sérum physiologique, c’est peut-être la solution après tout.









						Vaccins anti-Covid : AstraZeneca, Janssen... Le bazar des préconisations dans le monde
					

Les recommandations sur ces deux vaccins à adénovirus peuvent varier considérablement. Dans certains pays, ils sont ouverts à tous. D'autres ont des conditions très strictes.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hé Jura ! T’es médecin depuis quand ?


Moi jamais , je supporte pas le sang et les piqures


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous vous prenez pour des experts en virologie


Justement non, c'est pour ça que quand tu affirmes qu'AZ ne vaut rien contre les variants je te demande ce qui te permet de l'affirmer à part ta conviction profonde....


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Faites du tourisme vaccinal !


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Faites du tourisme vaccinal !


Mais pas à plus de 10 km, hein !


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais pas à plus de 10 km, hein !


Pas ici... même si les frontières sont fermées !


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Ici, randonnée en montagne, mais beaucoup de monde sur le chemin le plus direct.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ici, randonnée en montagne, mais beaucoup de monde sur le chemin le plus direct.


Pas de folies SVP : Besançon : l’héroïque sauvetage d’une randonneuse tombée dans le vide


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Justement non, c'est pour ça que quand tu affirmes qu'AZ ne vaut rien contre les variants je te demande ce qui te permet de l'affirmer à part ta conviction profonde....


T’as pas compris.

Je ne parles pas de la vérité scientifique. Quelle qu’elle soit, elle est loin d’être établie et de toute façon, elle n’intéresse que les scientifiques.

Je te parles de la vérité médiatique. AstraZeneca est mort. Même eux l’ont compris quand ils ont changé son nom.

Aujourd’hui le « vrai » n’a pas d’importance. Ce qui est important c’est le « vrai médiatique ».

« moindre efficacité » ça ne passe pas. Pourquoi devrait-on se contenter d’un « moindre efficace » ?

C’est comme « les bénéfices l’emportent sur les risques ». C’est compréhensible par les statisticiens de la médecine, pas par les patients. Eux voient : « Je suis en bonne santé. Pourquoi devrais-je prendre quelque chose qui rend malade ? ».

Le mot le plus galvaudé ces derniers mois : autorité.

Il n’y a plus d’autorité en France. Je ne parle pas d’un truc qui donne des ordres, ça on en a pléthore. Je parle de l’autorité au sens noble, de faire autorité, d’être une autorité. Une institution crédible, qui va te dire « prends ceci, c’est bon pour toi ». Et tu le fais. Non pas parce qu’on t’as foutu la trouille. Non pas parce que sinon t’es stupide. Non pas parce que c’est le dernier post que t’as lu sur tweeter. Parce que l’institution fait autorité. Elle n’est pas là pour entuber les gens, n’a pas de calendrier électoral, d’idéologie à promouvoir, de pourcentages sur les ventes de produits, de poste à défendre où à conquérir.

Qui fait autorité en France aujourd’hui ? Le ministre de la santé qui ment et qui insulte ? Le président qui dit tout et son contraire « en même temps » ? Le premier ministre qui se fait contredire dans la minute par le président ? La Haute Autorité de Santé n’en a aucune ? À chaque fois qu’un de ses membres s’est exprimé, il a enlevé le peu d’illusions qu’on pouvait se faire sur ce « machin » supplémentaire. Les « scientifiques » ? Ils ne sont compréhensibles qu’à eux-mêmes. Passent leur temps à s’entredéchirer, se contredire, se diffamer. Au bout d’un an, ils n’ont plus aucune crédibilité.


Du coup, deux solutions : ne se faire vacciner à rien ou se faire vacciner à tout. Un coup d’ARN, un coup d’Astra, un rappel d’ARN, un coup de Johnson&Johnson, un dernier coup d’ARN. Ils ne l’ont pas encore proposé ? Ça viendra.


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Si on me propose le AZ, je ne dirais pas non. J'aurais un tampon sur mon carnet de vaccination de l'OMS et je pourrais bouger car je serais protégé et ça me permettra de protéger les autres.
70% ce n'est pas 0%. Même s'il ya mieux 90%+, dans les conditions actuelles, c'est mieux que rien, et déjà très bien.

Ça va se finir comme en informatique ce truc : j'attends la prochaine version. Et pour certains, ça ne sera jamais assez.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> je serais protégé et ça me permettra de protéger les autres.


Nope.

T’es toujours contagieux si tu l’attrapes. Tu risques moins de finir aux urgences. C’est tout. D’aucun diraient que c’est déjà bien.

Mais l’histoire du passeport et du vaccin n’a pas vraiment de sens en dehors de la politique.

Pour évaluer si un vaccin protège de la contagion, c’est à évaluer sur des années, pas des mois.


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nope.
> 
> T’es toujours contagieux si tu l’attrapes. Tu risques moins de finir aux urgences. C’est tout. D’aucun diraient que c’est déjà bien.
> 
> ...



Déjà, il faut l’attraper.

Effectivement, les statistiques vont s’affiner au cour des mois et des années à venir.
Mais il faut bien commencer à un moment, et la vaccination permet d’améliorer la situation actuelle.

Je parle du document jaune de l’OMS, pas du passcovid/coronapass/etc.

Même vacciné, il faut continuer à porter le masque. La vaccination n’est pas un joker pour faire n’importe quoi.


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui est important c’est le « vrai médiatique ».


Sachant que le « vrai médiatique » résulte du flux d'informations passées par le filtre de nos biais idéologiques, il diffère pour chacun.


Moonwalker a dit:


> l’institution (…) n’a pas (…) de pourcentages sur les ventes de produits


Là… Je me demande depuis quelle vérité médiatique peut jaillir une remarque pareille.


Moonwalker a dit:


> « les bénéfices l’emportent sur les risques ». C’est compréhensible par les statisticiens de la médecine, pas par les patients.


C'est sûr ! Lorsque les médias font leurs choux gras autour des risques liés à la vaccination plutôt que l'inverse, les patients les moins armés contre le propre du journalisme se rangent du côté de la parole médiatique. C'est humain. Et je suis bien certain que nos statisticiens le comprennent, hé hé.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour évaluer si un vaccin protège de la contagion, c’est à évaluer sur des années, pas des mois.


On est d'accord. Seulement nous n'avons pas des années. Enfin si, on les a mais pas pour du développement en labos. Là, on développe in vivo. In situ, devrais-je dire, tant la difficulté de concilier activité humaine et progression du virus donnent des résultats différents suivants les pays.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis et je reste fondamentalement pro-vaccins. (même si dans mon cas, l’Astra c’est niet)


Il y a un truc qui m'échappe mais bon…


Moonwalker a dit:


> La vérité est que tout cela reste un vaste bordel.


On est d'accord.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Que la confiance est morte et personne ne pourra la ressusciter tant sont visibles les intérêts politiques en jeu.


Des paroles en l'air, c'est tout ce que m'inspire cette phrase.
À moins que ce ne soit des signes frappés dans le vide.
Ou l'écho d'une vérité médiatique, va savoir…


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2021)

Une phrase choque 









						Sources claim PM would rather 'bodies pile high' over third lockdown
					

Downing Street last night strongly denied the Prime Minister made the comment, insisting it was 'just another lie'. But those who say they heard it stand by their claim.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2021)

keskiladi ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Même vacciné, il faut continuer à porter le masque. La vaccination n’est pas un joker pour faire n’importe quoi.


Le port du masque pourrait être allégé , mais seulement dans le cadre privé, uniquement en présence d'autres personnes ayant également bénéficié d'un schéma vaccinal complet, et à condition de respecter les gestes barrières : distances, lavage des mains, aération, et limitation à six personnes.








						Vers un assouplissement du port du masque pour les personnes vaccinées ?
					

#Santé : BAS LES MASQUES - Le Haut Conseil de la santé publique a publié dimanche 25 avril de nouvelles recommandations pour les personnes vaccinées. Il les autorise notamment à ne plus porter le masque dans le cadre privé, sous réserve de respecter les autres gestes barrières.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> keskiladi ?











						Covid-19 : «Laissons les corps s’accumuler par milliers», Boris Johnson fragilisé par de nouvelles fuites embarrassantes
					

Le gouvernement britannique a démenti que le Premier ministre avait tenu de tels propos pour s’opposer à un nouveau confinement. À 10 jours




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le port du masque pourrait être allégé , mais seulement dans le cadre privé, uniquement en présence d'autres personnes ayant également bénéficié d'un schéma vaccinal complet, et à condition de respecter les gestes barrières : distances, lavage des mains, aération, et limitation à six personnes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je résume ce que j'ai compris à la lecture de ce seul article.
"Si vous êtes vaccinés ça ne change rien. Il faut continuer à porter le masque, respecter les gestes barrières et tout le tintouin, sauf dans le cadre privé et uniquement si vous ne côtoyez pas de personnes à risque. De toute façon, on ne sait pas si vous êtes protégés ou si vous protégez les autres et on ne sait pas dire quand on saura".
Je vais traduire pour les abrutis comme moi, toujours à la lecture de ce seul article.
"On vous a injecté un truc, 2 fois, et pourtant vous devez continuer à faire comme avant. On vous aurait injecté du sérum phy que c'était pareil. Si vous comptez reprendre un vie normale, rendez-vous à la saint glinglin, ou la semaine des 4 jeudis"
C'est sûr que là les anti-vaccin vont avoir envie de se faire vacciner parce que clairement ça sert à quelque chose.

Inutile de me le dire, je sais que je fais preuve d'une certaine mauvaise foi. Mais il faut bien avouer que l'abondance de conneries sur les divers média et l'abondance d'avis des divers savants ne fait qu'ajouter à la confusion.
Et quand je lis ça, je me dis : "ok, je vais risquer un thrombose (uniquement dans quelques cas rares, mais ils existent et après tout si ça doit tomber sur la tronche de quelqu'un ça peut très bien tomber sur moi - à moins que je ne sois personne) pourquoi ? Pour continuer comme avant ? Ben regarde, je l'ai la solution, je continue comme avant sans me faire vacciner"

Tout commence à me faire chier.


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2021)

En tous cas on est tous d'accord sur trois points : c'est un joyeux bUrdel, la comm de nos élites est nullach', et on en a, doux euphémisme, ras le bol.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : les distances de sécurité en intérieur ne serviraient à rien, selon cette étude
					

Selon deux chercheurs du MIT, le risque de contamination dans un espace fermé est aussi grand à un mètre qu’à dix mètres. Très critiques sur les recommandations officielles, les auteurs...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : les Français ne peuvent plus se rendre en Islande


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le port du masque pourrait être allégé , mais seulement dans le cadre privé, uniquement en présence d'autres personnes ayant également bénéficié d'un schéma vaccinal complet, et à condition de respecter les gestes barrières : distances, lavage des mains, aération, et limitation à six personnes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intenable, d’autant que l’on ne va pas se priver de faire des comparaisons:









						Les Américains vaccinés n’ont plus besoin de porter de masque en extérieur hors des foules
					

« Si vous êtes entièrement vaccinés et que vous voulez participer à un petit rassemblement avec des gens qui sont vaccinés et non vaccinés (.) les données scientifiques montrent (…) que vous pouvez le faire en toute sécurité, sans masque », a déclaré Rochelle Walensky.




					plus.lesoir.be
				




Samedi, 1ère dose pour bibi !!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : les Français ne peuvent plus se rendre en Islande


En revanche, l'interdiction ne s'applique pas aux voyageurs résidant en Islande, aux membres de la famille de citoyens résidant légalement sur son sol, ni aux ressortissants en mesure de présenter un certificat de vaccination ou de contamination antérieure par le Covid-19.
C'est pas pareil dans d'autres pays ?


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Covid-19 : les distances de sécurité en intérieur ne serviraient à rien, selon cette étude
> 
> 
> Selon deux chercheurs du MIT, le risque de contamination dans un espace fermé est aussi grand à un mètre qu’à dix mètres. Très critiques sur les recommandations officielles, les auteurs...
> ...


Je cite : "Leur conclusion est sans appel : « _Il n'y a pas davantage à la règle des 1,8 mètre, surtout lorsque les gens portent des masques, puisque tout le monde dans la pièce respire le même air _», tranche Martin Bazant dans une interview à _CNBC_ (sans masque en revanche, la distance de sécurité offre bien une protection supplémentaire, surtout lorsqu'une personne respire directement en face de vous)."
Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi la distance de sécurité offre une protection supplémentaire quand on n'a pas de masque, alors qu'elle ne protège pas quand on en a un, surtout quand on en a un ?
Parce qu'on respire le même air quand on a un masque ?
Il faut comprendre qu'on ne respire pas le même air quand on n'en a pas ?
C'est moi qui comprend mal la langue française ou c'est le journaliste qui s'exprime mal ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je cite : "Leur conclusion est sans appel : « _Il n'y a pas davantage à la règle des 1,8 mètre, surtout lorsque les gens portent des masques, puisque tout le monde dans la pièce respire le même air _», tranche Martin Bazant dans une interview à _CNBC_ (sans masque en revanche, la distance de sécurité offre bien une protection supplémentaire, surtout lorsqu'une personne respire directement en face de vous)."
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi la distance de sécurité offre une protection supplémentaire quand on n'a pas de masque, alors qu'elle ne protège pas quand on en a un, surtout quand on en a un ?
> Parce qu'on respire le même air quand on a un masque ?
> Il faut comprendre qu'on ne respire pas le même air quand on n'en a pas ?
> C'est moi qui comprend mal la langue française ou c'est le journaliste qui s'exprime mal ?



L'explication vient après, dans l'article que tu cites :



			
				article a dit:
			
		

> La transmission ne se fait en réalité pas directement par les gouttelettes contaminées, mais lorsque celles-ci se mélangent à l'air ambiant et voyagent dans toute la pièce. Du coup, étant donné que les masques agissent en bloquant les projections directes, ils n'ont plus vraiment d'utilité lorsqu'on passe beaucoup de temps à l'intérieur.



Pour le dire autrement, si tu es dans une pièce face à quelqu'un pouvant te postillonner dessus, tu as intérêt à porter un masque, qui va te protéger contre les projections directes du type qui te positionne dessus. 

Si par contre tu n'as personne en face de toi pour te postillonner dessus, le port du masque est moins utile, parce que tu es exposé à des projections indirectes (aérosolisation des postillons des gens qui sont passés avant toi). 
Là, avec les projections indirectes, c'est plutôt le temps passé dans la pièce qui compte. 
Plus tu passes du temps dans la pièce, et plus tu risques d'être contaminé. Masque ou pas. 
Parce qu'au bout d'un certain temps, les projections indirectes finissent par passer par tes voies respiratoires, malgré le port d'un masque. 


Tout ça selon le journaliste qui cite l'étude en question.  
C'est à considérer avec attention, mais comme il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait consensus sur la question, dans le doute, je te recommande de porter le masque le plus souvent possible. En particulier dans les espaces confinés. 

En plus, ça te permet de dissimuler le truc qui te gêne au niveau de ton nez.  

 



Après chacun comprend ce qu'il veut ou ce qu'il peut dans tout ça, et prend ses responsabilités pour lui-même et surtout pour les autres.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En plus, ça te permet de dissimuler le truc qui te gêne au niveau de ton nez.


Bien d'accord avec toi : aller chercher une crotte de nez quand on porte un masque, c'est galère !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi : aller chercher une crotte de nez quand on porte un masque, c'est galère !



Je faisais allusion à *ce post* de notre estimé @lamainfroide.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après chacun comprend ce qu'il veut ou ce qu'il peut dans tout ça


Oui voilà ! Et comme le dit très justement Moonwalker, la plupart des intervenants de ce sujet ne sont ni médecin ni docteur. Donc, chacun mâche et digère ces informations pas toujours claires depuis son vécu, ses passions et ses peurs. Ces dernières sont de fait celles qui motivent tant d'incompréhensions, d'approximations et de confusions. En plus, comme rien ou presque dans le flux informationnel ne vient éteindre ces peurs, on ne risque pas de calmer la grogne, la méfiance ou l'effroi dans l'esprit des gens. Et historiquement, nous n'avons pas connu, au niveau mondial, pareille catastrophe. Autant un crise monétaire ou une bonne guerre (_spéciale dédicace à valeurzactuelles_), on savait comment réagir ou s'en prémunir. Autant là, le monde est pris de court. Donc les esprits s'affolent…


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2021)

Décès d'un étudiant nantais vacciné à l'AstraZeneca: le parquet de Paris saisi
					

L'enquête pour déterminer les causes de la mort d'un étudiant en médecine plusieurs jours après avoir été vacciné contre le Covid-19 avec le vaccin...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




« Les bénéfices… »


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Décès d'un étudiant nantais vacciné à l'AstraZeneca: le parquet de Paris saisi
> 
> 
> L'enquête pour déterminer les causes de la mort d'un étudiant en médecine plusieurs jours après avoir été vacciné contre le Covid-19 avec le vaccin...
> ...


Ne te fais pas plus bête que tu n'es : on ne saura jamais combien de vies à sauvé le même vaccin, à mon avis certainement plus qu'il en a tué.
Ca me fait penser aux climatosceptiques qui nient le réchauffement climatique  parce qu'il a fait froid pendant deux jours en été.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne te fais pas plus bête que tu n'es : on ne saura jamais combien de vies à sauvé le même vaccin, à mon avis certainement plus qu'il en a tué.
> Ca me fait penser aux climatosceptiques qui nient le réchauffement climatique  parce qu'il a fait froid pendant deux jours en été.


Déjà, tu sais ce qu’il te dis le « climatosceptique » ? Devine.
Traite-moi de « nazi » tant que t’y es. Pour faire bonne mesure.

Quant « aux vies sauvées ». Même si le nombre de morts est insupportable à nos sociétés « modernes », il est ridiculement bas, ramené à d’autres maladies, à d’autres épidémies passées et présentes, ou simplement par rapport au nombre de personnes infectées. La mort dans le COVID est l’exception, pas la règle. Vous avez un peu tendance à l’oublier.

Pourquoi m’agresse-tu ainsi ?

Je ne fais aucun commentaire. Je rapporte simplement une nouvelle officielle publiée par le Figaro, quotidien national dont le sérieux journalistique n’est plus à démontrer il me semble.

Je mets en parallèle la nouvelle de ce décès avec les récents propos de l’EMA, par ailleurs en lien plus bas sur la page du Figaro.

Je n’en tire pourtant aucune conclusion. [j’ai même choisi très soigneusement le smiley]

Je ne sais de quoi est mort ce pauvre diable, encore moins si cela est en rapport avec sa vaccination. Ce n’est pas moi qui lie les deux, mais la justice qui a ouvert une enquête, et le cas, nous précise l’article, n’est pas isolé. D’autres procédures sont en cours.

En fait, ce n’est pas important et ce n’est pas ce que je voulais vous montrer.

Là, sous nos yeux, une « vérité médiatique » est en train de s’imposer dans l’opinion publique : l'AstraZeneca tue.

C’est peut-être ça qui te dérange et qui me vaut toute cette agressivité ? Mais ce n’est pas moi qui le dit. Ce n’est pas le Figaro qui le dit. Ce n’est pas la justice qui le dit. Ce sont vos cerveaux.

Vous ne pouvez vous empêcher d’additionner 1 + 1 et de trouver 2.

[Ce qui t’emmerde peut-être, mais ne t’autorise pas à m’insulter]

Moi aussi je trouve 2. Et puis je me dis rapidement que l’équation est autrement plus complexe qu’une addition. Il n’empêche que voilà un clou supplémentaire dans le cercueil de ce vaccin.

Je trouve fascinant la façon dont il a été « détruit » dans l’opinion publique, sans qu’on puisse y voir une campagne orchestrée, pilotée par je ne sais quel lobby, en dehors de ses mérites ou défauts, réels et supposés. Les faits rapportés, vrais, en dehors de toute « fake news », ont suffit à disqualifier ce vaccin tant espéré il y a quelques mois.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2021)

Le couvre-feu, la fausse bonne idée ?









						«Des scientifiques sont favorables au couvre-feu pour des raisons qui n'ont rien de scientifiques»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Le couvre-feu est inspiré par une étude selon laquelle le variant anglais serait 59 % plus contagieux que la souche historique du virus. Or, les données des épidémiologistes sont erronées, argumente le doctorant en philosophie des sciences.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Encore une fois, les vérités d’hier ne sont plus celle d’aujourd’hui. En attendant demain.


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi m’agresse-tu ainsi ?


En quoi t'agressé-je ? Parce que je compare ton raisonnement à ce lui de certains climatosceptiques ? Mais t'ai-je traité de climatosceptique ? Comparer deux raisonnements n'est pas attribuer le deuxième à celui qui a émis le premier.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne fais aucun commentaire


Sans les '...' peut-être n'aurai-je pas pris ce 'les bénéfices...' pour un commentaire, qui pour moi en disaient long de sous-entendus sur l'efficacité du vaccin, les comm' sur le rapport bénéfice-risque que tu n'arrêtes pas de conchier, etc. etc.
Bref.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont vos cerveaux


Pas le mien. Je suis vacciné à l'AZ vois-tu. Je suis d'accord avec toi que les médias n'insistent que sur les aspects négatifs de l'AZ, mais fais moi l'honneur de ne pas me prendre non plus pour une buse.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui t’emmerde peut-être, mais ne t’autorise pas à m’insulter


Où donc t'ai-je insulté, nom d'une pipe ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je trouve fascinant la façon dont il a été « détruit » dans l’opinion publique, sans qu’on puisse y voir une campagne orchestrée, pilotée par je ne sais quel lobby


A mon avis, pas la peine de chercher l'action d'un lobby quelconque. Le problème de l'AZ est qu'il a eu des effets délétères plus visibles et/ou plus fréquents que les autres, et que les médias s'en sont emparés parce que ça fait vendre. Il suffit de voir comment chaque mutation est montée en épingle avant que ça s'effondre dès qu'il y en a une nouvelle (qui parle encore du variant breton ?). Faire peur fait vendre, sinon il n'y aura pas de rubrique de chiens écrasés dans les canards.


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2021)

[mode je fais semblant d'être modo]
Allez, on se calme, c'est @Moonwalker ...
[/mode je fais semblant d'être modo]


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> [mode je fais semblant d'être modo]
> Allez, on se calme, c'est @Moonwalker ...
> [/mode je fais semblant d'être modo]


Je ne te croirai que si tu me dis que tu tortilles du popotin devant les caissières de ton supermarché : c'est à cela qu'on reconnaît un vrai modo !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne te croirai que si tu me dis que tu tortilles du popotin devant les caissières de ton supermarché : c'est à cela qu'on reconnaît un vrai modo !



Si c'était ça, je postulerais tout de suite !....


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2021)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de « parce que ça fait vendre ». Ce qui pose problème sans doute est la masse d’informations qui aboutissent dans un temps très court. Pas le temps de prendre du recul. Tant pour le journaliste que pour le lecteur. Tout et son contraire, quasiment en même temps. L’analyse devient impossible, d’autant que les données changent constamment. (cf. la question de la transmissibilité du variant anglais plus haut)

Les informations publiées sont légitimes, du moment qu’elles sont vraies. Il ne saurait non plus être question de les filtrer par « opportunisme ». D’ailleurs, qui et au nom de quoi serait effectué ce « filtre » ? La défense d’un vaccin ? De la vaccination ? On a vu comment les mensonges du gouvernement sur les masques au début de la crise ont définitivement disqualifié la parole publique. Heureusement que la presse reste libre d’écrire ce qu’elle veut sur l’AstraZeneca.

Le problème aussi est l’impéritie des pouvoirs politiques, pas seulement en France mais aussi dans beaucoup de pays, notamment européens. Au lieu de prendre leurs responsabilités politiques, ce pourquoi ils ont été élus, ils se sont déchargés des décisions sur des commissions scientifiques, des « haut conseils », etc., se contentant d’appliquer les recommandations pour surtout ne pas avoir à les assumer en cas de problème. Avec pour résultat, des politiques mouvantes au grès des avis et contre-avis, un coup je te confine, un coup je te dé-confine, un coup je te re-confine ; un coup je te vaccine, un coup je ne te vaccine plus, un coup je vaccine les vieux ; j’ouvre les frontières, je ferme les frontières. Et souvent ce ne sont pas les mêmes décisions d’un pays à l’autre, ce qui dans un monde comme le nôtre, où l’information circule très rapidement, ajoute à la cacophonie qui devient mondiale. Au final, pas de politique claire, de cap définit et tenu.

Il me souvient qu’au début de son mandat de ministre, madame Buzin avait coupé court au débat interminable sur la vaccination des enfants. Elle imposa une liste de vaccins obligatoires. Fin du débat. Les anti-vaccins sont devenus inaudibles dans les médias. Pour l’unique fois de sa misérable carrière de ministre elle fit acte d’autorité.

Tout cela pour dire que si la confusion c’est installée, c’est surtout à cause du manque de courage politique, l’absence d’une direction clairement indiquée à tous.

Concernant l’AstraZeneca, cela aurait pu, par exemple, être la décision de vacciner tout le monde, sauf contre avis médical. Médical, c’est-à-dire votre médecin, celui qui vous connaît, en fonction de ce qu’on lui dit des effets secondaires, et pas le Pr. Machintruc de l’Institut Chose à Bourre-le-Pif pour qui vous n’êtes qu’une statistique, un risque emporté par les bénéfices. Cela pourrait aussi être la décision de ne pas vacciner avec l’AstraZeneca et utiliser d’autres produits (Danemark). Quoiqu’on en pense, c’est une décision claire qui arrête tous les vains débats.

À partir du moment où ils ont commencé à faire les « précieux » avec l’AstraZeneca, ils ont tué le vaccin dans l’opinion. C’était d’autant plus inévitables qu’il y avait d’autres produits à disposition.


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2021)

Je suis d'accord (en gros).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

Le passeport Vaccinal , le vote pour son adoption aujourd'hui


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Traite-moi de « nazi » tant que t’y es.


Un point Godwin !


Moonwalker a dit:


> À partir du moment où ils ont commencé à faire les « précieux » avec l’AstraZeneca, ils ont tué le vaccin dans l’opinion. C’était d’autant plus inévitables qu’il y avait d’autres produits à disposition.


Là, ok.


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis d'accord (en gros).



Mais la question du « parce que ça fait vendre » n'est pas à écarter de l'assommante équation à résoudre. Les médias jouent leur rôle à la perfection. Le cinquième pouvoir peut exprimer tout type d'opinions autour du sujet SRAS-COV-2 aka la Covid-19. La tendance du public fera le reste. D'ailleurs, dans l'esprit d'un Romuald, « ça fait vendre » ne se limite pas à celui qui clique pour lire, mais celui qui convaincu de cette lecture vante à son tour ce "vrai médiatique". (j'ai un peu de mal avec cette notion de vérité sous couvert d'effet de masse mais bon, ces quatre années de vérités alternatives trumpiennes ont montré combien cela était possible)

Non, ils n'ont pas été disqualifié après le coup des masques. D'abord, ils ont dû conjuguer avec leur propre souci de faire des économies pour rester dans les clous, et ensuite faire de même avec le souci identique en tous points laissé par le précédent locataire. Mais depuis, les sites de production sont revenus sur le territoire. Si bien que cette disqualification n'était pas définitive. Chaque action allant dans le bon sens redonne de l'espoir.

Et non, ils n'ont pas fait les précieux. Ils ont joué les cartes juridique et administrative, laissant du temps pour le labo et les agences de mettre à jour les contre-indications. L'opinion, ou plutôt une partie des vendeurs d'opinions minutes, n'a pas fait son boulot. C'est-à-dire s'expliquer, ou expliquer, le pourquoi du comment un médicament entre ou sort du codex de la médecine (un bémol pour l'action en justice pour défaut de livraison, ça ne va pas apaiser les esprits des plus récalcitrants, les clients mécontents pouvaient sûrement envisager ça plus tard dans la campagne vaccinale)

Par contre, oui, cette catastrophe nous montre la limite des pouvoirs politiques, l'économie de marché globalisé. Comme il est impossible ou presque d'arrêter complètement l'activité mondiale, dans le but d'enrayer rapidement la circulation du virus, chacun des acteurs locaux limite au mieux sur son territoire les mouvements des vecteurs de propagation en fonction de l'incidence clinique et vaccinale, et de la situation économique et sociale.

Et comme toi je m'interroge de l'absence du vaccin russe dans la liste. Comme si la politique et la diplomatie retrouvaient d'un coup leur place dans l'équation.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Un point Godwin !


T'es con ou quoi ?! 
Il était enfin calmé !?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2021)

Pfizer teste une pilule contre la Covid-19
					

Depuis quelques semaines, Pfizer a lancé un essai clinique pour tester l'efficacité d'une pilule antivirale contre la Covid-19. Le principe actif, un inhibiteur de protéase, est déjà utilisé pour...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Les médias jouent leur rôle à la perfection.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ils "oublient" de mettre en parallèle les chiffres. Je ne donnerai qu'un seul exemple : le risque de thrombose avec l'astrazeneca est de ?? (1 pour 1 million en gros ?). Et là, il faudrait mettre en parallèle le même risque avec la pilule, l'avion ou autre. Pour qu'on puisse se faire un idée du "risque" pris avec le vaccin.

Dans ce cas seulement, j'estimerai que les médias font leur job. Autrement, ils balancent des chiffres et à chacun de se débrouiller avec et tout le monde les assimilent différemment en fonction du vécu de chacun. 

C'était mon grognement du jour…


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un point Godwin !



Oh ! Mon dieu ! Il a écrit « nazi ». 

Pauvre Toum’aï. Prends une infusion de champignons, ça passera.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Ils "oublient" de mettre en parallèle les chiffres. Je ne donnerai qu'un seul exemple : le risque de thrombose avec l'astrazeneca est de ?? (1 pour 1 million en gros ?). Et là, il faudrait mettre en parallèle le même risque avec la pilule, l'avion ou autre. Pour qu'on puisse se faire un idée du "risque" pris avec le vaccin.
> 
> Dans ce cas seulement, j'estimerai que les médias font leur job. Autrement, ils balancent des chiffres et à chacun de se débrouiller avec et tout le monde les assimilent différemment en fonction du vécu de chacun.
> 
> C'était mon grognement du jour…







__





						Vaccins anti-Covid-19 et cas de thrombose : données internationales de pharmacovigilance
					

Publiée le 16 avril 2021 dans l’European Respiratory Journal, une étude française a cherché à évaluer le risque de thrombose et a classifié les cas d’événements thrombotiques après vaccination contre la Covid-19. Pour ce faire, l’équipe du Pr David Smadja (service d’hématologie biologique...



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

* 
Un cas de variant indien identifié dans le Lot et Garonne. *


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> https://www.lemonde.fr/blog/realite...donnees-internationales-de-pharmacovigilance/


Mieux vaut que les frileux de la piquouse à l'AZ ne tombent pas là-dessus !


> Les chercheurs ont comptabilisé le nombre de thromboses veineuses et artérielles notifiées entre le 13 décembre 2020 et le 16 mars 2021 à la base de données Vigibase du centre collaborateur de l’OMS pour la pharmacovigilance internationale (Uppsala, Suède).
> 
> 
> Au total, 2161 événements thrombotiques ont été rapportés, dont 1197 notifications pour le vaccin de Pfizer, 325 pour celui de Moderna et 639 pour celui d’AstraZeneca, sur une période de 94 jours. Provenant de nombreux pays dans le monde, ces déclarations d’effets secondaires hématologiques post-vaccination anti-Covid-19 sont intervenues à un instant quelconque au cours d’une période s’étalant sur 94 jours.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intéressant. Mais pas tout à fait grand public. Et je lis que j'étais trop négatif en écrivant "en gros 1 cas pour 1 million" car dans l'article il est indiqué "0,21 cas d’événements thrombotiques sont survenus par million de personnes vaccinées par jour".

Maintenant j'aurais aimé voir ce chiffre rapporté aux autres situations de thrombose (pilule, avion…) dans la presse généraliste…


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Intéressant. Mais pas tout à fait grand public. Et je lis que j'étais trop négatif en écrivant "en gros 1 cas pour 1 million" car dans l'article il est indiqué "0,21 cas d’événements thrombotiques sont survenus par million de personnes vaccinées par jour".
> 
> Maintenant j'aurais aimé voir ce chiffre rapporté aux autres situations de thrombose (pilule, avion…) dans la presse généraliste…



 * 
Tu parlais de l'Astrazeneca, en disant "en gros un cas sur un million".  *  
0,21 cas de thromboses sur un million, dans  * l'article que tu cites*, c'est une moyenne concernant les vaccins ANTI-COVID-19, pas concernerant spécifiquement l'Astrazeneca. 

Dans un article un peu plus ancien du Monde, datant du 23 mars, * 
les cas de thromboses liés à l'Astrazeneca sont de 6 pour un million d'injections (si je compte bien). * 
L'article aborde le sujet de la comparaison des risques de thromboses liés à l'Astrazeneca et ceux liés aux pilules contraceptives (en particulier de dernières générations).

Par contre, dans cet article, rien sur les avions... 

 * Autre article*, cette fois-ci sur le site de Santé Magazine, sur un sujet similaire.
D'après une étude américaine, (et toujours si je compte bien), le risque de thrombose lié aux injections de J&J ( aka Johnson and Johnson de Janssen, vaccin à adénovirus) serait de un peu moins de un cas par million d'injections.

Toujours pas d'avions ! 


 * 
Mais voici enfin les avions, avec Véran. * 

Encore les thromboses et les avions, mais plus question de vaccins dans
 *cet autre article (doctissimo). *


----------



## patxito (30 Avril 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Intenable, d’autant que l’on ne va pas se priver de faire des comparaisons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que ceux qui veulent respirer un peu viennent à Bruxelles :









						"Vous pourrez retirer vos masques à l'extérieur dans un avenir plutôt proche": les experts ont fait le point sur l'épidémie de coronavirus en Belgique
					

Comme tous les mardis et vendredis, les experts ont fait le point sur l'épidémie de coronavirus en Belgique.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2021)

Covid-19 : le chiffre des vaccinations en Ehpad «surestimé», reconnaît Santé publique France

Quelle est donc l'utilité de publier quotidiennement des chiffres officiels ?

J'ai ainsi appris que je postais depuis un Ephad


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quelle est donc l'utilité de publier quotidiennement des chiffres officiels ?


Tu veux savoir ? Ben non, j'ai viré ce message et voilà le motif que j'ai donné pour supprimer mon message...


> A priori ça ne sert à rien, n'a aucune utilité et dérange certains membres, alors je vire.


...j'espère que toi et tes acolytes qui pourrissez les messages des autres membres n'avez pas des amis ou de la famille touchés par cette saloperie de Coronavirus ! Si c'était le cas, vous ne répondriez avec des réponses fades et insipides ! Si tu es au courant de tout sur tout concernant ce problème, de savoir ou allez sur des sites officiels pour récupérer telle ou telle information ou tel ou tel document, c'est une chose, mais pas le fait de tout le monde. Le but était l'entraide et faciliter l'accès à des informations et documents officiels.

Allez La Terrasse ce n'est pas pour moi, du moins sur le plan informatif, je vous laisse entre-vous étant donné que c'est le seul endroit ou vous écrivez vos inepties.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Allez La Terrasse ce n'est pas pour moi, du moins sur le plan informatif, je vous laisse entre-vous étant donné que c'est le seul endroit ou vous écrivez vos inepties.


Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2021)

Hé ben ? 

C’est quoi l’embrouille ?

J’ouvre une bière. Faites-en autant tous les deux et... SANTÉ !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2021)

Dès aujourd'hui, 1er mai, la campagne vaccinale accélère, et s'ouvre désormais à toutes les personnes âgées d'au moins 18 ans ou plus souffrant d'au moins un facteur de comorbidité parmi un certain nombre de pathologies. 
Comme la plupart d'entre-vous le savaient probablement déjà.
 * 
La liste officielle des pathologies en question sur le site du gouvernement. *


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2021)




----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


>


Vu hier, je suis (du verbe suivre, pas du verbe être) la chaine YT en question. Attention, ce n'est pas une suite de conseils, c'est une démonstration statistique avec explication des terrmes de la formule qui est utilisée . Un cours de math passionant, mais un cours de maths quand même


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2021)

C'est pas faux. Mais y'a quels liens dans la description qui peuvent être utiles... ou pas.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hé ben ?
> 
> C’est quoi l’embrouille ?
> 
> J’ouvre une bière. Faites-en autant tous les deux et... SANTÉ !


Je comprend pas non plus


----------



## boninmi (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je comprend pas non plus


Rien à comprendre. Un caca nerveux entre un vétéran et un modérateur.  
Dommage, on s'était habitué à la publication des chiffres de @Locke qui battaient la mesure de l'épidémie. 
Je lui ai reproché à plusieurs reprises de ne pas refléter les indicateurs les plus significatifs, mais chacun son truc.
On peut aussi en rendre compte ici, extraits de Covid Tracker, qui n'est pas gouvernemental, mais qui est utilisé comme référence par le dit gouvernement ... 
Taux d'incidence (280), taux de positivité (8,75 %) sont en baisse sensible.
Le taux de reproduction (0,91) a lui aussi baissé, mais peut-être pas aussi rapidement qu'on pourrait l'espérer.
La tension hospitalière (110 %) reste trop élevée, les tests positifs (24 299) et les réanimations (5675) aussi, même si tous ces chiffres sont en baisse (on est loin des objectifs de 5000 et 3000).
Mais je ne ferai pas tous les jours, on verra dans quelques jours, genre fin de la semaine à venir, si l'amélioration est suffisamment nette pour valider le pari, pardon "la prise de risque"des mesures macroniennes.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> on s'était habitué à la publication des chiffres de @Locke qui battaient la mesure de l'épidémie.


Ils étaient vachement plus clairs que les tiens !   

Tu me vois désolé de heurter ton esprit cartésien mon bon ami mais entre des stats perdues dans un pavé de texte et des chiffres en gros caractères sur fond coloré, ma vue chancelante choisit la seconde ! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est quoi l’embrouille ?



C'est pas ça la question !

Mais bien qui aura encore la tête sur ses deux épaules quand j'aurai tiré ça au clair ?!


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ils étaient vachement plus clairs que les tiens !


Oui, mais plus c'est chiant, plus c'est scientifique. 
@Locke , au secours !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2021)

Vaccins à ARN : quelle protection contre les nouveaux variants ?
					

Une des principales préoccupations concernant l’émergence de variants du coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 concerne le risque qu’ils puissent échapper à l’immunité induite par les vaccins, y compris ceux à ARN.




					theconversation.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

Cool : «L'épidémie diminue entre 20% et 25% chaque semaine», affirme Olivier Véran

Autrement dit, dans 5 semaines c'est reparti comme avant !


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cool : «L'épidémie diminue entre 20% et 25% chaque semaine», affirme Olivier Véran
> 
> Autrement dit, dans 5 semaines c'est reparti comme avant !


C'est bien beau de se moquer de nos dirigeants en permanence (je reconnais toutefois que côté comm' sur la pandémie ils sont franchement nuls), mais commence par réviser tes maths. Une diminution de 20% par semaine ne fait pas 100% en 5 semaines


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien beau de se moquer de nos dirigeants en permanence (je reconnais toutefois que côté comm' sur la pandémie ils sont franchement nuls), mais commence par réviser tes maths. Une diminution de 20% par semaine ne fait pas 100% en 5 semaines


Et la vaccination qui augmente (difficilement), qu'en fais-tu ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et la vaccination qui augmente (difficilement), qu'en fais-tu ?


Rien, ça ne fait pas partie de l'équation dont tu te moques, ça ne change rien à ton erreur de calcul.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien, ça ne fait pas partie de l'équation dont tu te moques, ça ne change rien à ton erreur de calcul.


Désolé pour toi !
Aucune erreur, simplement un soupçon de jugeote !


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aucune erreur, simplement un soupçon de jugeote !


Un peu de jugeotte dis-tu ? Alors fais-en preuve en estimant comme moi que Véran inclus les effets de la vaccination, le confinement, les gestes barrières et tout le toutim dans ses 20%, ce qui, indépendamment de la validité ou non du chiffre, est quand même la base. 
L'équation tenant donc compte de ces prémisses, je me limite donc à elle.

Donc, aucune errreur ? ah ben si.
Soit une population de 1000 malades
Semaine 1 : 1000 - 20%(1000) = 800
Semaine 2 : 800 - 20%(800) = 640
Semaine 3 : 640 - 20%(640) = 512
Semaine 4 : 512 - 20%(512) = 410 (arrondi)
Semaine 5 : 410 - 20%(410) = 82 (arrondi)

CQFD


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Une diminution de 20% par semaine ne fait pas 100% en 5 semaines


Et oui, c'est la beauté des maths (faire des calculs sur les % est toujours terriblement piégeur  )


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

Vous tentez de faire un cours de maths élémentaires en distanciel ?

Comique !


----------



## loustic (4 Mai 2021)

À court de matinale !
Il y a deux façons d'interpréter l'énoncé et d'effectuer le calcul.
1) S'il s'agit de 20% de la valeur du tout début, toujours la même, alors fin en 5 semaines. Dans ce cas  l'utilisation du pourcentage, par Olivier Véran, est erronée.
2) Voir # 2 886 ci-dessus. Et la pandémie n'atteindra jamais zéro !


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2021)

loustic a dit:


> À court de matinale !
> Il y a deux façons d'interpréter l'énoncé et d'effectuer le calcul.
> 1) S'il s'agit de 20% de la valeur du tout début, toujours la même, alors fin en 5 semaines. Dans ce cas  l'utilisation du pourcentage, par Olivier Véran, est erronée.
> 2) Voir # 2 886 ci-dessus. Et la pandémie n'atteindra pas zéro !


Mon hypothèse, en tant qu'agrégé de mathématiques et ancien élève de l'Ecole Normale Supérieure de Saint Cloud (il faut bien se vanter de temps en temps) est que pas grand monde ne sait utiliser correctement les pourcentages.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> pas grand monde ne sait utiliser correctement les pourcentages


Bin, tu nous détailles tout ça... (?)
En tant que burne en maths, soit pédago !


----------



## boninmi (4 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin, tu nous détailles tout ça... (?)
> En tant que burne en maths, soit pédago !


Nan, je suis retraité.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Nan, je suis retraité.


Que d'la gueule !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin, tu nous détailles tout ça... (?)
> En tant que burne en maths, soit pédago !




Appelons aCLR pour qu'il change l'intitulé du thread.  

Je propose "Comment énoncer, traiter, et interpréter les calculs de pourcentages dans l'étude d'une pandémie ?"


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2021)

/me pense que vous vous prenez bien la tête


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vous tentez de faire un cours de maths élémentaires en distanciel ?
> 
> Comique !


Je me demandais comment tu allais botter en touche, j'ai ma réponse  . Tellement élémentaires que tu t'étais trompé quand même 


gKatarn a dit:


> /me pense que vous vous prenez bien la tête


ménonménon, faut seulement trouver à s'amuser pendant le chômage partiel.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2021)

loustic a dit:


> 2) Voir # 2 886 ci-dessus. Et la pandémie n'atteindra jamais zéro !


Effectivement, le virus sera évidemment toujours présent sur terre. Mais ça ne s'appellera plus une pandémie


----------



## ScapO (4 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Effectivement, le virus sera évidemment toujours présent sur terre. Mais ça ne s'appellera plus une pandémie


Une accalmie ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Effectivement, le virus sera évidemment toujours présent sur terre. Mais ça ne s'appellera plus une pandémie


Il fallait commencer par là.

Renommer le truc qui fait peur et continuer à vivre normalement.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu de jugeotte dis-tu ? Alors fais-en preuve en estimant comme moi que Véran inclus les effets de la vaccination, le confinement, les gestes barrières et tout le toutim dans ses 20%, ce qui, indépendamment de la validité ou non du chiffre, est quand même la base.
> L'équation tenant donc compte de ces prémisses, je me limite donc à elle.
> 
> Donc, aucune errreur ? ah ben si.
> ...


Je ne veux pas relancé le débat (même si je joue la mouche du coche), mais il y a une petite erreur en semaine 5.
Tu nous donnes les 20% des 410 et pas le résultat de la soustraction.
C'est une erreur d'inattention ou tu manipule les chiffres pour montrer que tu peux rentrer au ministère de la santé ?


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> ancien élève de l'Ecole Normale




Moi aussi, j' ai été à l' école normale (et ce; dés la maternelle!!)


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne veux pas relancé le débat (même si je joue la mouche du coche), mais il y a une petite erreur en semaine 5.
> Tu nous donnes les 20% des 410 et pas le résultat de la soustraction.
> C'est une erreur d'inattention ou tu manipule les chiffres pour montrer que tu peux rentrer au ministère de la santé ?


Au moins y'en a un qui suit   , et du coup la démonstration s'en trouve renforcée le résultat, 328, étant encore plus éloigné de zéro au bout de 5 semaines 
Toutes mes confuses, et non, je ne veux pas entrer au ministère de la santé


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Au moins y'en a un qui suit   , et du coup la démonstration s'en trouve renforcée le résultat, 328, étant encore plus éloigné de zéro au bout de 5 semaines


Ce qui n'implique pas que ce virus, en particulier, ne peut pas être éradiqué, comme c'est visiblement le cas pour la variole.
Mais en quelques semaines et avec ces chiffres, mon zob.


Romuald a dit:


> … et non, je ne veux pas entrer au ministère de la santé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il convient effectivement d'attendre un peu que les choses se tassent.
Ça ne doit pas être facile de naviguer dans ce burdel (je parle de la situation sanitaire).


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ce qui n'implique pas que ce virus, en particulier, ne peut pas être éradiqué, comme c'est visiblement le cas pour la variole.



Il y a un an, j'aurais peut-être été encore plus enthousiaste que toi.  
Naïvement, lorsque le "miracle" des vaccins a été annoncé, avec une campagne vaccinale extrêmement précoce, je pensais que les premiers pays qui allaient disposer des vaccins allaient régler le problème en un an maximum, et qu'il faudrait compter un an ou deux de plus, trois au pire pour que l'ensemble de la planète soit vaccinée, ou du moins plus de 50% de la population mondiale. 

Mais c'était avant les évolutions du virus que nous connaissons aujourd'hui, avec les variants et les recombinants... 
Si la science s'est révélée extrêmement performante et rapide, ce fut aussi le cas du virus, hélas. 

Je reste profondément optimiste sur le long terme. 
Mais si on pense à l'éradication du virus, le long terme risque de se transformer en très long terme... 
De plus en plus de scientifiques éminents pensent que le virus pourrait s'installer pour très longtemps... "Un peu comme le virus de la grippe", comme on dit souvent. 
Il est donc à craindre, * comme le dit entre autres le PDG de Moderna*, que le virus soit à traiter tous les ans, voire plusieurs fois par an, avec des campagnes de vaccins et de rappels. 
Ceci dit, il est quand même raisonnable d'espérer des progrès significatifs dans les prochains mois. 
Et du coup,  * comme le disait Sly hier (page précédente)*, le virus restera parmi nous mais ça ne sera plus une pandémie.  
Bref, il me semble logique d'être fondamentalement optimiste, mais dans les détails et les délais, la fin de l'histoire est loin d'être écrite... 




lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais en quelques semaines et avec ces chiffres, mon zob.



Certes... 




lamainfroide a dit:


> Il convient effectivement d'attendre un peu que les choses se tassent.
> Ça ne doit pas être facile de naviguer dans ce burdel (je parle de la situation sanitaire).



Voilà. 
On peut très légitimement considérer que la politique sanitaire française a été et reste très imparfaite, mais c'est en fait le cas partout. 
Exception faite, peut-être, d'Israël, et encore...
Ou, à la limite, les USA et le Royaume-Uni, avec des campagnes vaccinales très rapides et efficaces. Mais ces deux derniers pays ont aussi des bilans humains particulièrement lourds.

Pas facile de naviguer dans ce burdel, comme tu dis.


----------



## daffyb (5 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> On peut très légitimement considérer que la politique sanitaire française a été et reste très imparfaite, mais c'est en fait le cas partout.
> Exception faite, peut-être, d'Israël, et encore...
> Ou, à la limite, les USA et le Royaume-Uni, avec des campagnes vaccinales très rapides et efficaces. Mais ces deux derniers pays ont aussi des bilans humains particulièrement lourds.


Si seulement les politiques en général ne prenaient pas leurs électeurs pour des cons tout se passerait mieux.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Si seulement les politiques en général ne prenaient pas leurs électeurs pour des cons tout se passerait mieux.



Je ne les mets pas tous "dans le même pannier". 
S'agissant de politique sanitaire, pour n'aborder que cette question, je ne mets pas Trump et Biden dans le même panier, par exemple. 
Dans les premiers temps de la pandémie, Trump a négligé de façon coupable l'ampleur de la pandémie et les résultats furent calamiteux. Entre autres à New-York, mais pas uniquement, loin de là. 
Sans parler des innombrables bêtises plus grosses que lui que Trump aura diffusées dans les médias sur le sujet pendant des mois... 
Puis en fin de mandat, Trump aura quand même eu le mérite de lancer la fameuse campagne vaccinale "Warp Speed", et d'y mettre les moyens. 
Biden, lui, n'a jamais négligé l'importance de la pandémie, et a amélioré la campagne Warp Speed, en particulier dans l'aspect logistique, avec une planification dont on a vu depuis les résultats. 
La pandémie n'est terminée nulle part, pas même aux USA, mais l'efficacité de la campagne vaccinale est déjà clairement au rendez-vous.

Idem pour les autres pays. 
Les responsables politiques ne se valent pas tous, loin de là.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> S'agissant de politique sanitaire, pour n'aborder que cette question, je ne mets pas Trump et Biden dans le même panier, par exemple.
> Dans les premiers temps de la pandémie, Trump a négligé de façon coupable l'ampleur de la pandémie et les résultats furent calamiteux. Entre autres à New-York, mais pas uniquement, loin de là.


Celle-là, il fallait l'oser : en effet, difficile de mettre dans le même sac un Trump et un Biden !

Trump à pris _le risque_ de miser des milliards de dollars pour financer les laboratoires susceptibles de trouver des vaccins : parois à perte (Sanofi US), parfois avec succès (Moderna, BioTech via Pfizer). 

Comme ré-écriture de l'histoire, difficile de faire mieux !

Le seul risque qu'a pris Biden, c'est d'utiliser le travail de son prédécesseur...

Mes deux doses de Pfizer, c'est à Trump que je les dois !

_En passant, elle est où l'Europe sue ce coup_ ? ​


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Trump à pris _le risque_ de miser des milliards de dollars


Tout ça juste pour une petite gripette.
Qu'est ce que ça aurait été si on avait été confronté à un virus générant une pandémie…


----------



## daffyb (5 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les responsables politiques ne se valent pas tous, loin de là.


Je maintiens tout de même mon point de vue en appuyant sur le _en général._


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Je maintiens tout de même mon point de vue en appuyant sur le _en général._


Je plussoie


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _En passant, elle est où l'Europe sue ce coup_ ?











						BioNTech, en tête dans la course au vaccin contre le COVID-19 grâce à des financements de l’UE
					

L’entreprise allemande, soutenue par deux prêts de la BEI, fait état d’un vaccin contre le COVID-19 d’une grande efficacité au terme de ses essais




					www.eib.org


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> BioNTech, en tête dans la course au vaccin contre le COVID-19 grâce à des financements de l’UE
> 
> 
> L’entreprise allemande, soutenue par deux prêts de la BEI, fait état d’un vaccin contre le COVID-19 d’une grande efficacité au terme de ses essais
> ...


De la part de la BEI, normal que la discrétion soit de mise concernant Pfizer...


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> _En passant, elle est où l'Europe sue ce coup_ ?


Peut-être dans le fait que c'est elle qui a obtenu et payé tes vaccins ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être dans le fait que c'est elle qui a obtenu et payé tes vaccins ?


"Peut-être" en effet !

Covid : 5 chiffres fous sur le financement des vaccins


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Mes deux doses de Pfizer, c'est à Trump que je les dois !
> 
> (...)



En partie, oui. 

Si tu relis mon post, tu verras que je précise que Trump s'est effectivement "réveillé" à la fin de son mandat, en investissant en effet dans les vaccins et en lançant l'opération Warp Speed.

Cela ne l'exonère pas de son incroyable retard à l'allumage, pour le dire encore gentiment.
Au début de la crise aux USA, les mesures sanitaires étaient prises par les maires et les gouverneurs, pas par Trump.

Et cela n'efface pas non plus les phénomènales et ridicules imbécilités proférées par Trump au début de la pandémie. 
Puisqu'il allait jusqu'à en nier l'existence, comme l'a rappelé Sly plus haut. 
Trump avait même parlé d'un canular inventé par les Chinois, et repris par le Parti Démocrate pour lui nuire politiquement. 

Alors OK, Trump a vu juste sur les vaccins.
Mais si tu avais reçu un traitement "façon Trump 1ère manière" en prévention de la COVID-19, tu n'aurais pas reçu de Pfizer BioNTech. Tu aurais eu droit à un traitement à base d'ultra-violets et d'eau de javel. 
(Eau de javel à ingérer ou à injecter, je ne me rappelle plus les détails de la recette magique).


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> traitement à base d'ultra-violets et d'eau de javel.
> (Eau de javel à ingérer ou à injecter, je ne me rappelle plus les détails de la recette magique).


Ah nous revenons au début du topic ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah nous revenons au début du topic ?


Ça ne décourage pas les adeptes de la gauche américaine !


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça ne décourage pas les adeptes de la gauche américaine !




Tiens, à propos de "la gauche américaine", comme tu dis, * 
Biden est favorable à la levée des brevets sur les vaccins anti-COVID-19*.  

Ce qui devrait, en théorie, permettre de produire beaucoup plus de doses de vaccins, pour accélérer les campagnes de vaccination à l'échelle mondiale.  
Dans le court terme, vaccins ne pourront pas être fabriqués partout, mais les laboratoires capables d'en produire pourraient, à terme, accélérer les campagnes vaccinales dans le monde entier. 
Par ailleurs, *la possibilité de transférer la technologie nécessaire à la production de vaccins dans de nombreux pays est aussi envisagée. *  

Rien n'est encore fait, mais l'OMS juge la prise de position de Biden "historique".


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2021)

Covid-19 et anosmie : les mécanismes de la perte d'odorat sont enfin élucidés
					

Dès le début de la pandémie de Covid-19, la perte de l'odorat s'est avérée être l'un de ses symptômes les plus courants. Cependant, les mécanismes en jeu dans l'anosmie n'étaient pas élucidés...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## HalfTeh23 (6 Mai 2021)

Je viens de me faire vacciné, à 19 ans, contre le Covid avec le vaccin Pfizer.
J'y suis allé au culot et c'est passé. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de montrer d'ordonnances de prescription pour mon asthme.
Hormis une légère douleur au niveau du site et l'articulation, rien à signaler.
Je suis bien content d'avoir pu me faire vacciner étant donner qu'on réouvre notre établissement le 9 juin, et qu'on accueil beaucoup de publique où le port du masque n'est pas forcément respecté (milieu humide)


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2021)

HalfTeh23 a dit:


> Je viens de me faire vacciné, à 19 ans, contre le Covid avec le vaccin Pfizer.
> J'y suis allé au culot et c'est passé. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de montrer d'ordonnances de prescription pour mon asthme.
> Hormis une légère douleur au niveau du site et l'articulation, rien à signaler.
> Je suis bien content d'avoir pu me faire vacciner étant donner qu'on réouvre notre établissement le 9 juin, et qu'on accueil beaucoup de publique où le port du masque n'est pas forcément respecté (milieu humide)



Même sans culot, je pense que ce serait passé, avec une ordonnance pour asthme. 
De toute façon, la tendance actuelle est clairement à l'élargissement des critères d'éligibilité. 
Et bientôt, tous les adultes (18 ans et plus) souhaitant se faire vacciner seront éligibles sans distinction.

Je comprends parfaitement qu'en période de pénurie de vaccins, il fallait prioriser, et vacciner les personnes à haut risque de formes graves de COVID-19. 
Maintenant, avec des doses de vaccins de plus en plus nombreuses, il est logique de se rapprocher d'une vaccination pour toute personne souhaitant se faire vacciner.

Il est par ailleurs de plus en plus question de vacciner aussi * les adolescents et les enfants* (y-compris les nourrissons).


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2021)

L’AstraZeneca est ok. La preuve :









						Covid-19 : Olivier Véran a reçu du Moderna en deuxième dose de vaccin
					

Olivier Véran, ministre de la Santé, a reçu ce lundi 3 mai après-midi, une injection de vaccin anti-Covid Moderna à Melun, en Seine-et-Marne, où il...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’AstraZeneca est ok. La preuve :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Âgé de 41 ans, Olivier Véran s'est fait administrer un vaccin à ARN messager «_comme le prévoit la recommandation de la Haute autorité de santé_», a souligné son entourage"
Moi j'étais parti pour prendre astrazeneca, mais c'est eux qu'on pas voulu.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’AstraZeneca est ok. La preuve :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suffit de lire l'article en entier pour comprendre pourquoi.
Faudrait savoir : On sait ce que tu penses des avis de la HAS, mais quand elle dit que l'AZ doit être réservé aux plus de 55 ans c'est plutôt la preuve qu'elle s'en méfie, pas qu'il est OK. Je me trompe ? Du coup je ne comprends pas ta réaction.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

HalfTeh23 a dit:


> Je viens de me faire vacciné, à 19 ans, contre le Covid avec le vaccin Pfizer.
> J'y suis allé au culot et c'est passé. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de montrer d'ordonnances de prescription pour mon asthme.
> Hormis une légère douleur au niveau du site et l'articulation, rien à signaler.
> Je suis bien content d'avoir pu me faire vacciner étant donner qu'on réouvre notre établissement le 9 juin, et qu'on accueil beaucoup de publique où le port du masque n'est pas forcément respecté (milieu humide)


Votre ordonnance n'est pas un passe droit


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2021)

HalfTeh23 a dit:


> Je viens de me faire vacciné, à 19 ans, contre le Covid avec le vaccin Pfizer.
> J'y suis allé au culot et c'est passé. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de montrer d'ordonnances de prescription pour mon asthme.
> Hormis une légère douleur au niveau du site et l'articulation, rien à signaler.
> Je suis bien content d'avoir pu me faire vacciner étant donner qu'on réouvre notre établissement le 9 juin, et qu'on accueil beaucoup de publique où le port du masque n'est pas forcément respecté (milieu humide)


Le concours est ouvert.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Suffit de lire l'article en entier pour comprendre pourquoi.
> Faudrait savoir : On sait ce que tu penses des avis de la HAS, mais quand elle dit que l'AZ doit être réservé aux plus de 55 ans c'est plutôt la preuve qu'elle s'en méfie, pas qu'il est OK. Je me trompe ? Du coup je ne comprends pas ta réaction.


Je m’en fiche moi.

Je relève encore une fois le discours mouvant du gouvernement. L’autre semaine il fallait aller chercher Sheila pour promouvoir le vaccin et puis là ils se dégonflent eux-mêmes.

Je pensais que « les bénéfices attendus étaient supérieurs aux risques ». Pas pour tout le monde visiblement.

Tu verras qu’au bout du compte, la limite d’âge est du flan.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mai 2021)

Y a sujet à réflexion.
Fallait-il que Véran soit vacciner une deuxième fois au zeneca, pour montrer qu'il est sans danger, contre la recommandation de la HAS au risque de désavouer son autorité ?
Ou
Fallait-il qu'il suive les recommandations de la HAS au risque de donner l'impression qu'il plante un nouveau clou dans le cercueil du zeneca ?

Je n'apprécie pas ce monsieur pour une raison que j'ignore (ou plutôt, pour des raisons qui m'appartiennent).
Et, au fond, la seule question que je me pose est :
Fallait-il vraiment que ce monsieur reçoive une première injection (à 40 balais, sans aucune comorbidité apparente, quand il s'agissait de vacciner en premier lieu les personnes à risque et alors que les doses faisaient défaut) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2021)

@Romuald 

J’en rajoute une couche. La limite d’âge.

Donc à 54/55 ans, t’es bon pour ARM, à 55/56 t’es bon pour AstraZeneca.

Ça semble médicalement pertinent ? J’ai un gros doute. 

Tu me diras : « il faut bien mettre une limite ».
Je te répondrai : «  Pourquoi faut-il mettre une limite ? Le Danemark n’en a pas mis ».

Je re-précise, puisque t’as tendance à coller des étiquettes : je ne suis absolument pas anti-vaccin, même pas anti-astrazeneca. Je suis au pis anti-astrazeneca pour moi. (ça tombe bien, je n’ai pas encore 55 ans)


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (ça tombe bien, je n’ai pas encore 55 ans)


Mais non  
à te lire, je t’en donnais facile 10 ou 15 de plus


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @Romuald
> 
> J’en rajoute une couche. La limite d’âge.
> 
> ...



Quel geek!!!... 

Tu parlais sans doute d'ARN, ou plus spécifiquement d'ARNm. 
* ARMm : Acide Ribonucléïque Messager.* 

ARM, c'est les processeurs des Macs de dernière génération. 


Sinon, plus sérieusement, je suis partiellement d'accord avec toi sur l'AstraZeneca. 
Je n'ai jamais dit, pour ma part, que l'Astrazeneca était le meilleur des vaccins anti-COVID-19. 
Mais pour être honnête, la plupart des arguments avancés contre l'AstraZeneca valent pour le J&J, pour lequel on retrouve exactement les mêmes problèmes de thromboses, puisque c'est ça qui chagrine généralement les gens qui se méfient de l'Astrazeneca. 
Mais pour être encore plus clair, je crains fort que ces doutes formulés à l'égard de l'AstraZeneca puisse en fait s'étendre à tous les vaccins à base d'ADN. Sans distinction. 

*La Suisse n'utilise aucun vaccin à base d'ADN. Uniquement des vaccins à base d'ARN.* 

Dans un monde parfait, il faudrait utiliser uniquement les vaccins à ARN, comme la Suisse, et se passer de tous les vaccins à base d'ADN. 

En période de pandémie, et aussi en période de pénurie de vaccins, il faut tout utiliser, dans les limites évidemment du fameux rapport bénéfices/risques. 
Donc, oui, il va falloir utiliser les vaccins à ADN, y-compris l'AstraZeneca. 

Ceci dit, comme tu l'avais toi-même dit, si les gens ne veulent plus d'Astrazeneca, on peut penser que le destin de ce vaccin est scellé, de fait.
Même si tous les tests concluent à un rapport bénéfices/risques largement en faveur de l'AstraZeneca. 


Mais la situation n'est si simple. 
Le gouvernement français continue de commander des millions de doses d'AstraZeneca. 
Pour deux raisons. 

D'une part, tout vaccin sera utile pour accélérer la campagne vaccinale française. 
* Olivier Véran étudie même la possibilité d'administrer de l'AstraZeneca à tous les  volontaires en leur faisant signer une décharge, comme en Allemagne. *  
Il s'agit de faire que les volontaires puissent se faire administrer ce vaccin sur la base d'un consentement éclairé. ( * Ce qui semble avoir manqué à Blanche-Neige pour son fameux baiser, d'après les adeptes de la cancel culture... ) *  

* 
D'autre part, la France achète aussi de l'AstraZeneca pour les pays pauvres. *  

Même dans l'hypothèse selon laquelle aboutirait la demande de Biden de faire tomber provisoirement les brevets des vaccins anti-COVID-19, je crains que les vaccins à ARN à eux seuls ne puissent suffire à une campagne vaccinale mondiale efficace et raisonnablement rapide.

Nous ne pouvons pas tous faire comme la Suisse et n'utiliser que des vaccins à ARN. 

Pas à l'échelle de la France, encore moins à l'échelle européenne, et encore, encore moins à l'échelle mondiale. 

Pour des raisons que je ne rappellerai pas pour ne pas être trop long, les vaccins à ARN sont clairement les meilleurs. 
Ce qui ne veut pas du tout dire que les vaccins à ADN ne valent rien, et encore moins qu'il ne faudrait pas les utiliser. Loin de là. 

Mais tu n' avais jamais dit ça, je sais bien. Juste que tu n'en voulais pas pour toi, et c'est ton droit le plus absolu. 






flotow a dit:


> Mais non
> à te lire, je t’en donnais facile 10 ou 15 de plus



Pas d'AstraZeneca pour moi non plus. 
Son utilisation avait été suspendu en Moselle quand il y avait 30%  de variant sud-africain. 
Chez moi, la dernière campagne de test et de séquençage avait révélé 50% de variant sud-africain parmi les tests positifs. 
Après, pour être honnête, un récent poste de Mobyduck renvoyait à un excellent article résumant une étude de l'efficacité des vaccins à ARN face au variant sud-africain. 
L'étude in vitro aboutissait à une faible efficacité des vaccins à ARN face au variant sud-africain. 
Reste à voir s'il sera possible de réaliser une étude in vivo sur la même question, et si oui, si les résultats iront dans le même sens.

Et puis, bien qu'ayant à peu près un an de plus que la momie, je ne suis pas dans la tranche d'âge désormais concernée par l'AstraZeneca.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

* 
Après la proposition américaine de Biden de lever provisoirement les brevets des vaccins anti-COVID-19, l'Union Européenne se dit prête à en discuter.
Macron, entre autres, s'est dit favorable à l'initiative.
*


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y a sujet à réflexion.
> Fallait-il que Véran soit vacciner une deuxième fois au zeneca, pour montrer qu'il est sans danger, contre la recommandation de la HAS au risque de désavouer son autorité ?
> Ou
> Fallait-il qu'il suive les recommandations de la HAS au risque de donner l'impression qu'il plante un nouveau clou dans le cercueil du zeneca ?
> ...


Bah, de mon point de vue, le monsieur s'étant fait piqué une première fois à l'AstraZeneca et tenant compte de sa saisi de l'HAS pour avis sur l'ouverture de la vaccination aux volontaires paraphant une décharge... le minimum aurait été qu'il se l'applique à lui-même, histoire de.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Après la proposition américaine de Biden de lever provisoirement les brevets des vaccins anti-COVID-19, l'Union Européenne se dit prête à en discuter.
> Macron, entre autres, s'est dit favorable à l'initiative.*



C'est beau comme de l'antique !
Il est très facile de se montrer généreux et de soigner son image quand son pays n'est pas concerné (Macron).

C'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde : Covid-19 : vers une levée des brevets sur les vaccins ?

Un peu d'objectivité ne peut nuire...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est beau comme de l'antique !
> Il est très facile de se montrer généreux et de soigner son image quand son pays n'est pas concerné (Macron).
> 
> C'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde : Covid-19 : vers une levée des brevets sur les vaccins ?
> ...



Tout le monde n'est pas aussi objectif que toi ! 


Plus sérieusement, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. 
J'ai dit que Biden avait lancé l'idée, que l'Union Européenne s'était dite très ouverte à cette proposition (par la voix d'Ursula von der Leyen pour être précis), et que Macron avait approuvé l'initiative (de Biden, donc).
L'idée fait donc son chemin. 
Je n'ai pas dit que c'était fait. 
L'OMS est pour, l'OMC plutôt contre, les lobbies pharmaceutiques aussi.
Le PDG de Moderna n'a pas attendu cette initiative pour dire qu'il était d'accord pour partager son brevet, et qu'il s'engageait à n'engager aucune poursuite contre qui utiliserait son brevet.
Le PDG de Pfizer BioNTech, lui, est contre l'initiative de Biden. 

Et la liste n'est pas exhaustive. 
Et ce serait quoi, être objectif ?
Citer toutes les personnalités ou tous les responsables politiques qui sont pour, mais aussi tous ceux qui sont contre ?...


Tiens, puis quitte ne pas être objectif, je vais carrément te donner mon point de vue.
Comme ça, j'assume ma subjectivité pour de bon. 

En général, il se trouve que je suis plutôt attaché aux brevets. 
Je ne suis même pas spécialement favorable aux médicaments génériques, sauf pour les pays pauvres qui ne peuvent pas forcément accéder à un médicament princeps. 
Mais souvent, les médicaments génériques ont abouti à un nivellement par le bas ( Je ne développe pas, ce serait trop long).
De la même façon que je suis attaché aux droits sur la propriété intellectuelle, ou la propriété industrielle, ou les droits d'auteur. 

Mais dans le cas de la vaccination contre la  COVID-19, le fait de faire tomber les brevets me semble une très bonne idée, et je pense même qu'elle aurait dû être proposée plus tôt. 
Mais mieux vaut tard que jamais. 
Je reste sensible à l'opinion de ceux qui pensent autrement que moi ; protéger les créations et les innovations des gens  me semble d'habitude très important.
Pour récompenser ceux qui ont su créer, inventer... Dans le domaine de la création intellectuelle ou artistique, dans le domaine scientifique ou dans n'importe quel domaine. 
Et protéger un brevet, c'est souvent protéger la garantie d'une certaine qualité. 

Mais là, dans le cas qui nous occupe, * 
c'est aux arguments de Biden (par la voix de sa représentante) que je suis le plus sensible. * 

Extrait de l'article vers lequel pointe mon lien : (ici.radio-canada) 



			
				ici.radio-canada a dit:
			
		

> "Il s'agit d'une crise sanitaire mondiale, et les circonstances extraordinaires de la pandémie de la COVID-19 appellent à des mesures extraordinaires, a souligné la représentante américaine au Commerce Katherine Tai.
> 
> L'administration croit fermement aux protections de la propriété intellectuelle. Mais pour mettre fin à cette pandémie, elle soutient la levée de ces protections pour les vaccins contre la COVID-19, a-t-elle ajouté.
> 
> Elle a précisé que Washington participait activement aux négociations menées à l'Organisation mondiale du commerce pour permettre la levée de ces brevets.




Voilà, c'est dit, je suis convaincu par le point de vue de Biden.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'OMS est pour, l'OMC plutôt contre, les lobbies pharmaceutiques aussi.


Ah bon ?
Des grands groupes pharmaceutiques s'opposent à la levée des brevets sur les vaccins anti-Covid-19

Voilà, c'est dit, je suis convaincu par le point de vue de Biden. 

C'est ton problème ! 

Souffre que je m'intéresse au discours tenu dans mon pays, plutôt qu'à ceux tenus à l'étranger.

De la part de Macron, c'est pure propagande.

En France, il n'y a actuellement _aucune_ usine capable de produire des produits ARNm.
Pas de brevets en la matière non plus. Pasteur, qui a formé les créateurs du BioNTech, n'a pas cru à cette voie et a aggravé les choses par des querelles d'ego.

"Saint Biden", c'est bien mais hélas, je suis très loin de vénérer "Saint Macron"


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> Des grands groupes pharmaceutiques s'opposent à la levée des brevets sur les vaccins anti-Covid-19
> 
> Voilà, c'est dit, je suis convaincu par le point de vue de Biden.
> ...



Tu devrais relire la partie de mon post que tu cites :

J'y disais que l'OMS soutenait l'initiative de Biden, contrairement à l'OMC et aux lobbies pharmaceutiques.

Critique ce que je dis autant que tu veux, mais ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit !... 

Enfin, si ça ne te dérange pas...


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> puisque t’as tendance à coller des étiquettes


La seule que je te colle c'est celle de tapeur sur le gouvernement dès qu'il y a une brèche.
Ledit gouvernement cherche à faire vacciner un maximum de gens. Et compte-tenu de la défiance générale envers AZ il module le fameux rapport bénéfice-risque en fonction de ce que l'on constate des effets des différents vaccins sur les classes d'âge. Même si ça parait naviguer à vue c'est le moins pire qu'ils peuvent faire. Dois-je te rappeler que moi aussi je trouve leur comm' nulle ? Par contre je ne crois pas qu'un autre ferait mieux. Différemment peut-être, mieux non, parce qu'entre les variants et les effets secondaires montés en épingle n'importe qui perdrait son latin à vouloir rassurer le bon peuple - je laisse les complotistes et les antivax s'auto convaincre dans leur bulle - biberonné aux réseaux sociaux.


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2021)

Vous en faites du baratin ...
J'arrive plus à lire.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Vous en faites du baratin ...
> J'arrive plus à lire.


T'es retraité, prends ton temps


----------



## HalfTeh23 (7 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Votre ordonnance n'est pas un passe droit


Effectivement, j'aurais du avoir une prescription du médecin qui atteste que je suis une personne souffrant de comorbiditées, mais bon, je me disais qu'ils seraient compréhensif étant donné que j'ai quand même quelque chose pour prouver mon asthme (ce qui est dans la liste des comorbiditées de toute façon)
Mais je n'en ai pas eu besoin, tant mieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> La seule que je te colle c'est celle de tapeur sur le gouvernement dès qu'il y a une brèche.
> Ledit gouvernement cherche à faire vacciner un maximum de gens. Et compte-tenu de la défiance générale envers AZ il module le fameux rapport bénéfice-risque en fonction de ce que l'on constate des effets des différents vaccins sur les classes d'âge. Même si ça parait naviguer à vue c'est le moins pire qu'ils peuvent faire. Dois-je te rappeler que moi aussi je trouve leur comm' nulle ? Par contre je ne crois pas qu'un autre ferait mieux. Différemment peut-être, mieux non, parce qu'entre les variants et les effets secondaires montés en épingle n'importe qui perdrait son latin à vouloir rassurer le bon peuple - je laisse les complotistes et les antivax s'auto convaincre dans leur bulle - biberonné aux réseaux sociaux.


En cela j’ai un avis bien différent.

Ils pouvaient prendre leurs responsabilités politiques. Ce pourquoi ils ont été élus.

Les Danois ont pris leurs responsabilités en interdisant Astra et Johnson. Les Britanniques ont pris leurs responsabilités en vaccinant tout le monde.

En France, ils se cachent, derrière l’Europe, derrière un « haut-conseil », derrière des avis « scientifiques » qui varient au grès des semaines. Tout cela pour en cas de problèmes pourvoir dire : « ce n’est pas de ma faute ».

Ce faisant, ils entretiennent la suspicion. Ils laissent un espace béant aux complots, aux charlatans, à la peur et surtout au doute.

Véran vacciné à l’ARN c’est se foutre du monde. Le même nous dit qu’il est plus risqué de prendre l’avion et là il se pique au Pfizer parce qu’une officine de fonctionnaires aussi pétochards que lui recommande (pas interdit - recommande) ce vaccin aux seuls plus de 55 ans (limite totalement arbitraire qui a été décidée au pif vu l’état présent de la documentation scientifique disponible).

Donc Monsieur Véran qui prend régulièrement les avions du GLAM se pique à l’ARN.

Ce n’est pas « une brèche » c’est une faille tectonique.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mai 2021)

Des médecins ont trouvé une alternative pour soigner les thromboses après la vaccination
					

Des médecins américains ont soigné une femme de 40 ans atteinte d'une thrombose atypique après sa vaccination, sans utiliser d'héparine, déconseillée de ce cas précis. Ils décrivent sa prise en...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

L'ibuprofène n'aggrave pas l'infection au Covid-19, selon une étude britannique. Contrairement aux craintes au début de l'épidémie, le risque de développer une forme grave ne serait pas augmenté par la prise de cette famille de médicaments anti-inflammatoires.



Ben notre ministre nous avait pourtant certifié le contraire...


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'ibuprofène n'aggrave pas l'infection au Covid-19, selon une étude britannique. Contrairement aux craintes au début de l'épidémie, le risque de développer une forme grave ne serait pas augmenté par la prise de cette famille de médicaments anti-inflammatoires.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben notre ministre nous avait pourtant certifié le contraire...


Oh le ministre s'était trompé ! quelle scandale ! Et maintenant que les études, un an après, disent le contraire, c'est la preuve que c'est une nouille, il avait cru ce qu'on lui disait.
Moi je voudrais qu'on arrête d'encenser Einstein qui avait introduit la constante cosmologique dans ses équations pour que l'univers qui en découle soit immuable. Et qui après avait reconnu son erreur. Quelle nouille, il avait reconnu son erreur.

Petit rappel aux mal comprenants : non, je ne suis pas pro-Véran.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Petit rappel aux mal comprenants : non, je ne suis pas pro-Véran.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh le ministre s'était trompé ! quelle scandale !


Oui.

Le ministre qui insulte la représentation nationale raconte n’importe quoi sous couvert de sa double casquette de ministre et de médecin. Cela pose problème.

Einstein, il n’a pas insulté les députés parce qu’ils n’étaient pas de son avis. Avis qu’il n’a jamais brandi comme une doxa immuable.

La science est loin d’en avoir fini avec le COVID, donc un peu plus d’humilité, moins de déclarations péremptoires et surtout plus de respect pour les citoyens seraient bienvenus de la part de ce petit monsieur. 


Sinon, j’ai vu un article (ici ?) qui disait le pourquoi de la perte de goût chez certains malades du COVID.

Je le mets (ou remets ?) :









						Covid-19 et anosmie : les mécanismes de la perte d'odorat sont enfin élucidés
					

Dès le début de la pandémie de Covid-19, la perte de l'odorat s'est avérée être l'un de ses symptômes les plus courants. Cependant, les mécanismes en jeu dans l'anosmie n'étaient pas élucidés...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'ibuprofène n'aggrave pas l'infection au Covid-19, selon une étude britannique. Contrairement aux craintes au début de l'épidémie, le risque de développer une forme grave ne serait pas augmenté par la prise de cette famille de médicaments anti-inflammatoires.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben notre ministre nous avait pourtant certifié le contraire...


Voilà, très bien, ok, ça va, maintenant j'ai les boules.
Quand j'ai mal à la tête, l'ibuprofène me calme mieux que le paracétamol.
Ça fait donc un an que je me cogne des maux de tronche pour rien.

Ne vous y trompez pas les amis, je n'essaye pas de faire de l'humour, j'ai vraiment les glandes.


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le ministre qui insulte la représentation nationale


Tu peux préciser ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> raconte n’importe quoi


En préconisant de ne pas prendre d'anti-inflammatoires il ne faisait que reprendre l'avis de la direction générale de la santé à l'époque. C'est ça le n'importe quoi ?
Autant sur les masques, oui c'était du n'importe quoi, autant dans le cas de l'ibuprofène, en mars 2020, je ne vois pas.


----------



## patxito (8 Mai 2021)

Retour des terrasses en Belgique !!! 









						Plus de 6 exploitants Horeca sur 10 ont rouvert leur terrasse ce samedi: "Nous pouvons parler d'un succès, mais la route est encore longue"
					

Ce samedi, 62% des exploitants Horeca ont rouvert leur terrasse, selon une enquête réalisée par le Syndicat Neutre pour Indépendants (SNI) auprès de ses membres.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ?


Tu sais vraisemblablement te servir d’un moteur de recherche.

Ce « petit marquis » n’aime pas la contradiction. C’est déjà un problème en démocratie. Quand c’est celle des représentants élus de la nation dont le travail est justement de contrôler son action c’est une forfaiture.


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mais non
> à te lire, je t’en donnais facile 10 ou 15 de plus


J'ai entendu cette semaine Patrick Buisson dire des réactionnaires qu'_ils avaient un temps d'avance parce qu'ils avaient pour eux l'Histoire, et cætera._

Donc, à supposer que Moonwalker soit réactionnaire, qu'il ait _facile dix ou quinze ans de plus_ s'avère, sinon certain, tout au moins plausible !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai entendu cette semaine Patrick Buisson dire des réactionnaires qu'_ils avaient un temps d'avance parce qu'ils avaient pour eux l'Histoire, et cætera._
> 
> Donc, à supposer que Moonwalker soit réactionnaire, qu'il ait _facile dix ou quinze ans de plus_ s'avère, sinon certain, tout au moins plausible !




Le même Buisson se dit réactionnaire comme le serait un avion à réaction. 
Les avions qui vont plus vite que les autres. Mdr...  

En des temps fort lointains, l'un de mes profs (à Nancy 2  @Sly54) m'avait appris qu'étymologiquement, "réaction" signifie "action en arrière".

(Je ne reprends pas sa démonstration, qui ferait sans doute figure de contenu "Comptoir" (RIP).) 

Pour ma part, je laisse donc Buisson poursuivre son "action en arrière", et même en avion à réaction si ça lui fait plaisir... 




Quant au petit @Moonwalker, disons qu'il est très mûr pour son âge.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu sais vraisemblablement te servir d’un moteur de recherche.


Probablement, mais pas assez bien visiblement. En conséquence peux-tu me fournir des liens ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Retour des terrasses en Belgique !!!


Ce devait être un bon moment ... Mais, dommage que certains (une minorité) aient complètement perdu le sens de la mesure !  

Dans mon quartier, très calme d'habitude, les terrasses étaient littéralement bourrées sans que les gens prennent la moindre précaution et ce fut une nuit de vacarme, de cris, de bagarres et de beuveries malgré les nombreux passages et interventions de la police.

Ce matin, c'est désolant ... Détritus, bouteilles vides et dégueulis sur les trottoirs ... Le pire, c'est que cette minorité de branleurs viendra se plaindre le jour ou on sera reconfinés !

A 2H du mat, pratiquement devant chez moi, un gars complètement bourré qui s'accrochait péniblement aux façades a braillé pendant une bonne heure !  ... J'ai du me retenir pour ne pas lui balancer un seau d'eau bien fraîche sur la tronche !

Et le pire, c'est qu'on ne peut même pas rejeter la faute sur les français frontaliers qui, eux, sont encore coincés par leur couvre-feu !  ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce devait être un bon moment ... Mais, dommage que certains (une minorité) aient complètement perdu le sens de la mesure !
> 
> Dans mon quartier, très calme d'habitude, les terrasses étaient littéralement bourrées sans que les gens prennent la moindre précaution et ce fut une nuit de vacarme, de cris, de bagarres et de beuveries malgré les nombreux passages et interventions de la police.
> 
> ...


Je pense que malheureusement cela risque aussi d'arriver en France


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce devait être un bon moment ... Mais, dommage que certains (une minorité) aient complètement perdu le sens de la mesure !
> 
> Dans mon quartier, très calme d'habitude, les terrasses étaient littéralement bourrées sans que les gens prennent la moindre précaution et ce fut une nuit de vacarme, de cris, de bagarres et de beuveries malgré les nombreux passages et interventions de la police.
> 
> ...


Berdol de medre, j'avais compris qu'on n'avait plus de couvre-feu. Fausse joie.


Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que malheureusement cela risque aussi d'arriver en France


Couru d'avance.
Mais après une telle carence, on ne peut pas jeter la pierre.
Je suis moi-même excité comme une puce à l'idée d'aller poser mon séant en terrasse. Dussé-je boire mon verre à l'aide d'une paille coincée sous mon masque.


----------



## patxito (9 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que malheureusement cela risque aussi d'arriver en France


De fait c’est aussi arrivé en Espagne:









						Fiestas en la calle por el fin de 15 meses de estado de alarma
					

No ha hecho falta que dieran las doce de la noche, hora en que acababa el estado de alarma por la pandemia del coronavirus, para ver grupos de jóvenes sin mascarillas y




					www.lavanguardia.com
				




Après plus d’un an de confinement, cela n’a rien d’étonnant…

Moi qui habite en plein centre de Bruxelles, j’ai été ravi de retrouver l’ambiance d’un samedi soir estival normal…


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (Je ne reprends pas sa démonstration, qui ferait sans doute figure de contenu "Comptoir" (RIP).)


Je serais bien curieux de la connaître, cette "démonstration" !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je serais bien curieux de la connaître, cette "démonstration" !



Avec plaisir.  Je t'en parlerai en privé. 

Fin du hors-sujet en ce qui me concerne. 

 * 
L'Union Européenne n'a pas renouvelé ses contrats avec Astrazeneca.*  
On ne sait pas encore si la suspension de ces contrats est définitive ou pas.
 * 
Selon Macron (entre autres), c'est le manque d' efficacité de l'Astrazeneca face aux variants qui est en cause. *


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Avec plaisir.  Je t'en parlerai en privé.


Nous pouvons pas en profiter ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous pouvons pas en profiter ?




Bon, allez... 
Si un modérateur me le demande, Ok.  
Même si ici, ce n'est pas ta juridiction, mais on ne vas pas chipoter...   

Dans un cours magistral que j'avais suivi à Nancy 2, "Langage de la Critique", mon prof, excellent Mr Borelli, avait donc expliqué que l'étymologie de "réaction" décrivait une "action en arrière".
Selon lui, la devise de Vichy était un bon exemple de ce qu'on appelle "réaction".
"Travail, Famille, Patrie" est une devise qui renvoie à des valeurs de longue date pour ce qui est de la patrie, et à des valeurs vieilles comme le monde pour ce qui concerne le travail et la famille.
Le fait que cette devise ait remplacé la devise de la République est réactionnaire, parce qu'elle remplace (et donc interrompt) un mouvement qui était au contraire tourné vers l'avenir, celui de la devise "Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité". Sachant que ces valeurs constituent des idéaux à atteindre, que l'on atteint en partie mais jamais totalement.
C'est donc le remplacement d'un idéal tourné vers l'avenir par des valeurs multiséculaires ou millénaires qui constitue un mouvement réactionnaire.

Je précise pour ma part (comme l'aurait aussi fait mon prof, évidemment), que je distingue les mouvements politiques conservateurs des mouvements réactionnaires. 



Fin vraiment définitive du hors-sujet en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *L'Union Européenne n'a pas renouvelé ses contrats avec Astrazeneca.*
> On ne sait pas encore si la suspension de ces contrats est définitive ou pas.
> *
> Selon Macron (entre autres), c'est le manque d' efficacité de l'Astrazeneca face aux variants qui est en cause. *


Mouarf ! Les bisbilles concernant les retards de livraison, les thromboses et par voie de conséquence la désaffection généralisée à son encontre conduisant à des recommandations qui changent d'une semaine à l'autre n'y sont absolument pour rien.
Parce que si c'est une question d'efficacité il va falloir revacciner au pfizer ou au moderna tous ceux piqués à l'AZ.
Ah ben non, finalement  il n'est pas si inefficace que ça l'AZ 

Bientôt la suite du feuilleton, restez branchés.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouarf ! Les bisbilles concernant les retards de livraison, les thromboses et par voie de conséquence la désaffection généralisée à son encontre conduisant à des recommandations qui changent d'une semaine à l'autre n'y sont absolument pour rien.
> Parce que si c'est une question d'efficacité il va falloir revacciner au pfizer ou au moderna tous ceux piqués à l'AZ.
> Ah ben non, finalement  il n'est pas si inefficace que ça l'AZ
> 
> Bientôt la suite du feuilleton, restez branchés.




Pour ma propre vaccination, que j'espère prochaine, je me fichais totalement de ces histoires de thromboses, certes parfois tragiques, mais rarissimes. 
Par contre, je ne voulais pas de l'Astrazeneca parce que j'avais chez moi 50% de variant sud-africain dans les cas de COVID-19 détectés. 
(La proportion du variant sud-africain a d'ailleurs peut-être augmenté depuis la dernière campagne de test et de sequençage, puisque ce variant est en progression en Île de France, comme le variant brésilien).
Donc, la raison affichée correspond exactement à ce qu'était ma propre décision de refuser l'Astrazeneca. 

Mais apparemment, beaucoup de gens pensent effectivement aux thromboses... 
C'est peut-être entré en ligne de compte pour la décision politique finale.
De même pour les fameux retards de livraison, en effet.


Mais comme tu le dis, il' 'est pas certain que le feuilleton soit terminé.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *L'Union Européenne n'a pas renouvelé ses contrats avec Astrazeneca.*


"Le contrat avec les laboratoires allemand et américain, alliés dans la production de vaccins anti-Covid, prévoient des livraisons *dès cette année et jusqu’en 2023*".
Cette petite phrase, qui sonne comme une promesse qu'on n'est pas sorti le cul des ronces, me fout un de ces coups de blues.
J'en peux plus, là, sans rire.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'en peux plus, là, sans rire.



Je te comprends. 
Mais comme on dit, ce n'est pas le moment de flancher. 
Les chiffres s'améliorent enfin, en France par exemple, mais il ne faut faire n'importe quoi, même si c'est tentant... 

Et je ne dis pas que tu fais n'importe quoi, hein ! 

Mais on pourrait être tentés de tout envoyer balader parce qu'on en a marre... Les gestes barrières, les masques, les vaccins pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore vaccinés... 
Mais ce n'est pas le moment !  

C'est maintenant qu'on va voir s'il va nous être possible de tenir. 

Sérieusement aussi, je comprends parfaitement que tu n'en puisses plus.
Il faut tenir encore quelques mois... 
Il y a une possibilité de véritable amélioration quand la vaccination aura gagné du terrain. Au mieux vers la fin de l'été si les prévisions sont justes... 

Il faut tenir bon.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2021)

Des opinions sur les stratégies suivies par différents pays, et les résultats constatés : *Miquel Oliu-Barton : "Les pays qui ont suivi une stratégie...                         *


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2021)

Pfizer : quelle est le niveau d'efficacité contre les variants anglais et sud-africain ?
					

Des données en « vie réelle » indiquent que le vaccin Pfizer reste efficace pour empêcher les infections des variants anglais et sud-africain, ainsi que pour prévenir les formes graves de la maladie.




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2021)

Doctolib a ouvert la vaccination sans condition à partir de 18 ans, du moins pour les doses disponibles dans les 24h suivantes.
Il y a pas mal de créneaux disponibles dans ma région, si l'on est prêt à faire quelques kilomètres, y compris en Pfiser ou Moderna.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2021)

Covid-19 : l'exécutif n'exclut pas de décorer le jeune ingénieur Guillaume Rozier le 14-Juillet prochain


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : l'exécutif n'exclut pas de décorer le jeune ingénieur Guillaume Rozier le 14-Juillet prochain


*"Quand les événements nous dépassent, feignons d'en être les organisateurs." *
Nos politiques, aidés de G. Clemenceau


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mai 2021)

Vaccin Covid-19 : le français Valneva négocie avec l'UE, Sanofi et GSK attendus au tournant
					

Valneva négocie avec l'UE sur le prix de son futur vaccin contre le Covid-19. Par ailleurs, Agnès Pannier-Runacher attend les résultats de la phase 2 des essais sur l'homme du vaccin développé par Sanofi




					www.capital.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

"Ayez confiance" comme ils disent :

Covid-19: une erreur dans la notice d'autotests distribués dans les collèges et lycées 

Pas de soucis : c'est avec nos sous qu'ils s'amusent, et les responsables des appels d'offres (et de leur bonne exécution) conservent leur emploi à vie !  

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "Ayez confiance" comme ils disent :
> 
> Covid-19: une erreur dans la notice d'autotests distribués dans les collèges et lycées
> 
> ...



43% des autotests concernés, pas 100% (mais 43% de trop, on est d'accord)
Notice rectificative envoyée par le fabricant. Et en toute franchise l'erreur était tellement énorme que n'importe qui avec plus de deux neurones se serait posé des questions.
Les responsables d'appel d'offre sont-ils tenus de lire les notices ?
Bref, ne pas s'en tenir à un titre d'article racoleur et le lire entièrement peut amener à éviter les jugements à l'emporte pièce
d'autant que si les responsables d'appel d'offres sont nommés à vie (source ?) peut-être ceux qui ont approuvé les autotests ont-ils été nommés sous Sarkozy ou Chirac...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Les responsables d'appel d'offre sont-ils tenus de lire les notices ?
> Bref, ne pas s'en tenir à un titre d'article racoleur et le lire entièrement peut amener à éviter les jugements à l'emporte pièce


L'appel d'offre est rédigé par les fonctionnaires du ministère concerné. Comme il est permis d'imaginer qu'ils possèdent plus de deux neurones...
Bien naturellement, on n'allait pas confier à ces irresponsables du privé la vérification de la bonne exécution de cet appel d'offres...

Normalement, quand on achète quelque chose, le vendeur est tenu à un résultat.

d'autant que si les responsables d'appel d'offres sont nommés à vie (source ?) peut-être ceux qui ont approuvé les autotests ont-ils été nommés sous Sarkozy ou Chirac...

Un appel d'offres émanant de l'état ne serait pas rédigé par des fonctionnaires ?
Tu ignores ce qu'est le régime social des fonctionnaires ?

Quand à mettre Chirac et Sarkozy en scène, ça devient tout bonnement pitoyable !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'appel d'offre est rédigé par les fonctionnaires du ministère concerné.


Non. Pas les salariés du Ministère, qui peuvent être fonctionnaires ou contractuels.




TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu ignores ce qu'est le régime social des fonctionnaires ?


Régime social qui ne concerne nullement les contractuels.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non. Pas les salariés du Ministère, qui peuvent être fonctionnaires ou contractuels.
> Régime social qui ne concerne nullement les contractuels.


Belle tentative de sauvetage ! 

Tu es sans doute en mesure de démontrer que que ce sont des "contractuels" qui sont à la manœuvre ? 
Désolé, mais lesdits "contractuels" sont sous la responsabilité bée fonctionnaires ! 

Bien essayé !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Belle tentative de sauvetage !


Ca n'est pas une tentative de sauvetage. C'est insister sur l'importance des mots.
Ne pas faire attention au vocabulaire employé fait que tout le reste du discours ne présente plus aucun intérêt.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2021)

Vous vous faites une vision idyllique des "fonctionnaires". En ce moment, la chasse est ouverte. 
Et la chasse est orchestrée par d'autres fonctionnaires d'une parfaite incompétence.
Quant au privé, vous parlez des boîtes d'audit qui ont droit à des ponts d'or pour expliquer aux soignants qu'ils sont mal organisés et qu'ils pourraient travailler plus vite, tout ça par des remplissages de petites cases qui leur bouffent la moitié de leur temps de travail. Ou les branquignolles incapables d'enseigner qui se sont fait décharger pour dire à ceux qui sont restés en place comment "personnaliser" l'enseignement en gérant les élèves par compétence. 
Ouah ! Quel modèle !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2021)

Des effets alarmants de la Covid-19 sur les diabétiques… :wow:









						Inde : un "champignon noir", touchant des patients atteints du Covid-19, provoque l'inquiétude
					

Depuis plusieurs semaines, les autorités sanitaires indiennes alertent sur un nombre inquiétant de personnes touchées par la mucormycose, une infection par un "champignon noir", souvent mortelle. Le…




					www.france24.com


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quand à mettre Chirac et Sarkozy en scène, ça devient tout bonnement pitoyable !


De ton point de vue. Du mien c'est simplement te signaler qu'à vouloir taper de façon un tant soit peu mono maniaque dès que tu crois pouvoir le faire sur Macron aujourd'hui, Hollande hier, et compte-tenu de l'irrévocabilité avancée par toi des fonctionnaires en charge des appels d'offres, peut-être étais-tu en train de te farcir du personnel embauché par ces présidents. 
Ce qui par la même, et selon tes propres dires, supprimait le rapport possible entre eux et le gouvernement en place.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2021)

Vaccin Pfizer : retarder la seconde dose accroît la réponse immunitaire
					

En France, les deux injections avec le vaccin Pfizer BioNTech ou Moderna doivent être espacées de 42 jours, soit six semaines environ. Mais en Grande-Bretagne, le délai a été rallongé à 12...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce qui par la même, et selon tes propres dires, supprimait le rapport possible entre eux et le gouvernement en place.


Ta conception du droit est incomparable !


----------



## pe.gaze (14 Mai 2021)

politiquement sceptique, je suis également covidiste non-pratiquant...


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ta conception du droit est incomparable !


Peux-tu m'expliquer ce que le droit vient faire la-dedans ? Il s'agit juste d'une question de logique : à partir du moment où un fonctionnaire est irrévocable (ce sont tes mots), et sachant qu'une carrière dure plus de quarante ans, le fonctionnaire en question a pu être nommé à l'étude des appels d'offre sous 5 présidents différents, de Mitterrand à Macron.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Peux-tu m'expliquer ce que le droit vient faire la-dedans ? Il s'agit juste d'une question de logique : à partir du moment où un fonctionnaire est irrévocable (ce sont tes mots), et sachant qu'une carrière dure plus de quarante ans, le fonctionnaire en question a pu être nommé à l'étude des appels d'offre sous 5 présidents différents, de Mitterrand à Macron.


Un fonctionnaire n'est pas irrévocable, mais c'est sûr qu'il faut qu'il fasse de grosses conneries pour l'être. Sinon ça sera simplement un placard.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Peux-tu m'expliquer ce que le droit vient faire la-dedans ? Il s'agit juste d'une question de logique : à partir du moment où un fonctionnaire est irrévocable (ce sont tes mots), et sachant qu'une carrière dure plus de quarante ans, le fonctionnaire en question a pu être nommé à l'étude des appels d'offre sous 5 présidents différents, de Mitterrand à Macron.


En quoi cela change le fait que ces gens sont irresponsable ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

Origines du Covid-19 : l’hypothèse d’un accident à l’Institut de virologie de Wuhan relancée après la divulgation de travaux inédits
					

Une vingtaine de scientifiques publient, dans la revue « Science », une lettre appelant à considérer sérieusement l’hypothèse d’un accident de laboratoire comme source de la pandémie.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En quoi cela change le fait que ces gens sont irresponsable ?


En rien, mais relis _attentivement_ le poste 2981 car il me semble que tu n'as pas vraiment compris le pourquoi de ma réaction.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> En rien, mais relis _attentivement_ le poste 2981 car il me semble que tu n'as pas vraiment compris le pourquoi de ma réaction.


Tu n'as pas un peu l'impression de tourner en rond, là ?

Comme tu sembles un peu perdu, je vais tenter de t'aider : le président de la république actuel est un certain Macron depuis 2017. C'est lui le patron (et donc le responsable, ne t'en déplaise).

C'est simple, clair et aisément compréhensible !


----------



## loustic (15 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Un fonctionnaire n'est pas irrévocable, mais c'est sûr qu'il faut qu'il fasse de grosses conneries pour l'être...


Dans quelle école faut-il retourner pour saisir le sens exact de cette phrase ?

(erreur involontaire ou plaisanterie ?)


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> le président de la république actuel est un certain Macron depuis 2017. C'est lui le patron (et donc le responsable, ne t'en déplaise).
> 
> C'est simple, clair et aisément compréhensible !


C'est bien ce que je dis : ta monomanie rend Macron responsable des conneries des fonctionnaires en poste, alors même qu'il n'est en rien responsable de leur embauche, voire même qu'il n'était peut-être pas président à ce moment. A moins que tu ne penses que le rôle d'un président est d'étudier à fond le dossier de chaque fonctionnaire pour savoir s'il faut le révoquer ou pas..
CQFD.


----------



## boninmi (15 Mai 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Dans quelle école faut-il retourner pour saisir le sens exact de cette phrase ?
> 
> (erreur involontaire ou plaisanterie ?)


Ouais, bon, hein ... tu as compris quand même


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis : ta monomanie rend Macron responsable des conneries des fonctionnaires en poste, alors même qu'il n'est en rien responsable de leur embauche, voire même qu'il n'était peut-être pas président à ce moment. A moins que tu ne penses que le rôle d'un président est d'étudier à fond le dossier de chaque fonctionnaire pour savoir s'il faut le révoquer ou pas..
> CQFD.


"CQFD" c'est le mot juste ! 

T'es comme l'Orangina© des forums : faut t'agiter pour avoir un résultat !

La preuve, j'ai enfin compris ce que tu voulais dire. Un exemple : un salarié fait une c*nnerie et son responsable vient le voir pour un remontage de bretelles. 
Comme le responsable en question est arrivé dans la société _après_ le salarié, ce dernier peut lui répondre "de quoi vous mêlez-vous ? Vous êtes arrivé ici après moi !"

Imparable !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

C'est quoi le rapport avec le titre du topic ?


----------



## patxito (16 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Normalement, quand on achète quelque chose, le vendeur est tenu à un résultat.


Oui, et donc la boulette relève uniquement de l’opérateur privé.

Le travailleur par contre, qu’il soit du secteur privé ou du secteur public (ce qui n’en fait pas nécessairement un fonctionnaire) n’est tenu qu’à une obligation de moyen et non de résultat.


----------



## boninmi (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec le titre du topic ?


Le rapport c'est qu'avec ce virus, on fini par raconter n'importe quoi.
Et comme raconter n'importe quoi est l'objectif de La Terrasse, on est en plein dans le sujet.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La preuve, j'ai enfin compris ce que tu voulais dire. Un exemple : un salarié fait une c*nnerie et son responsable vient le voir pour un remontage de bretelles.
> Comme le responsable en question est arrivé dans la société après le salarié, ce dernier peut lui répondre "de quoi vous mêlez-vous ? Vous êtes arrivé ici après moi !"


C'est  toi qui interprète mon post à ta façon. Je n'ai jamais prétendu que le fonctionnaire pouvait reprocher à Macron (ou son ministre, ou son chef) de lui remonter les bretelles. Par contre explique moi la légitimité qu'il y a, pour un pékin lambda comme toi ou moi, de s'en prendre à Macron plutôt qu'au fonctionnaire.
(et tu ne m'as toujours pas répondu sur ce que le droit venait faire ici)


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Origines du Covid-19 : l’hypothèse d’un accident à l’Institut de virologie de Wuhan relancée après la divulgation de travaux inédits
> 
> 
> Une vingtaine de scientifiques publient, dans la revue « Science », une lettre appelant à considérer sérieusement l’hypothèse d’un accident de laboratoire comme source de la pandémie.
> ...


Mierda, je ne suis pas abonné.
Je me souviens avoir entendu un reportage à la radio dans lequel les scientifiques chargés d'enquêter sur la propagation du virus s'interrogeaient.
Entre autres possibilités, l'hypothèse (non exclue, mais pas non plus privilégiée) d'une fuite était envisagée.
Suspicion alimentée par le sentiment qu'ont ces scientifiques que Wuhan dissimule des informations.
Cinématographiquement, je trouve ça très séduisant cette histoire de fuite (même si ça a déjà été rebattu).
Reste à trouver l'accroche de départ.
1) Les mecs bossent à l'institut de virologie, la clim est en panne, la maintenance tarde à venir réparer, un abruti ouvre la fenêtre pour faire un courant d'air.
2) Un mec veut se venger de sa femme adultère (on peut envisager une femme désirant se venger de son mari adultère), il ramène un truc du bureau qu'il verse dans son café.
3) Un employé peu scrupuleux accepte un gros chèque d'un laboratoire pharmaceutique. Sa mission : diffuser un virus pour lequel le labo pharma a déjà un vaccin (mais qu'il ne diffusera qu'après un période jugée acceptable).

Humour mis à part, que l'on se pose la question d'une éventuelle fuite ne me parait pas plus farfelu qu'autre chose.
Mais saura-t-on jamais ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mierda, je ne suis pas abonné.





Covid-19 : l’hypothèse d’un accident à l’Institut de virologie de Wuhan relancée​


lamainfroide a dit:


> Humour mis à part, que l'on se pose la question d'une éventuelle fuite ne me parait pas plus farfelu qu'autre chose.
> Mais saura-t-on jamais ?


Je crois que c'est ce labo de pointe que la France à vendu à la Chine !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un peu l'impression de tourner en rond, là ?


Vu comment tu prends prétexte de tout pour chambrer cette notice bancale, belle et bien coincée dans ta gorge, tu n'es toi non plus pas prêt à descendre du tourniquet sur lequel vous vous étourdissez depuis trois jours…
Même si pour le coup celle-ci prête à rire, ce n'est hélas pas la première notice contenant approximation, aberration ou oubli de traduction passé au travers du contrôle final avant distribution.


----------



## ScapO (16 Mai 2021)

Voilà ce que c'est que d'avoir confié la traduction de la notice au petit stagiaire nouvellement arrivé


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mierda, je ne suis pas abonné.



Dans le même domaine : Des chercheurs de l'EPFZ découvrent le talon d'Achille ... 

Pas inintéressant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2021)

... Tidju ! J'ai une famille chinoise qui habite à une centaine de mètres de chez moi ! ...  
J'hésite entre le goudron et les plumes à condition de bouter le feu au goudron, bien entendu ou, façon moyen-âge, avec clouage de planches sur la façade et interstices pour passer des brûlots ! ... 

En discutant avec eux, je m'aperçois que "certains" les pointent du doigt depuis le début de la pandémie et que les enfants, fréquentant l'école en face de chez moi, sont en butte à des sarcasmes malveillants ou des plaisanteries déplacées !

Et oui, les cons osent tout !

En plus, ces personnes sont établies chez nous depuis plus de 30 ans sans être une seule fois retournées en Chine, et le comble, c'est que la mère de famille est infirmière ! 

J'ai été attristé de voir que, pour la première fois de leur existence chez nous, ils commencent à subir un certain "racisme" anti-asiatique à cause d'imbéciles qui interprètent les news à tort et à travers et pour qui taper sur les arabes ne suffit plus ! 

Faut arrêter !!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! J'ai une famille chinoise qui habite à une centaine de mètres de chez moi ! ...
> J'hésite entre le goudron et les plumes à condition de bouter le feu au goudron, bien entendu ou, façon moyen-âge, avec clouage de planches sur la façade et interstices pour passer des brûlots ! ...
> 
> En discutant avec eux, je m'aperçois que "certains" les pointent du doigt depuis le début de la pandémie et que les enfants, fréquentant l'école en face de chez moi, sont en butte à des sarcasmes malveillants ou des plaisanteries déplacées !


Strictement la même chose pour un couple d'amis vietnamiens (boat people Kouchner)


----------



## ScapO (16 Mai 2021)

Arfff , c'est là que l'on voit que le con n'arrête jamais , il est infatigable.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> il est infatigable


L'homme à la houppette de feu ?


----------



## ScapO (16 Mai 2021)

non , le/les cons que cite thebiglebowsky dans son message ( en même temps, je ne connais pas "L'homme à la houppette de feu".



> Et oui, les cons osent tout !​


Par contre aCLR, si j'ai mal interprété ton interrogation , dis moi le.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> je ne connais pas "L'homme à la houppette de feu"


Mais si tu le connais ! Seulement, comme nous tous, tu es en mode dimanche… Et chacun sait que le jour chômé, nos neurones récupèrent des efforts fournis pendant semaine. Alors je vais éclairer ta lanterne en mode Julien Lepers, hé hé.

— Alors ScapO, vous jouez sur le thème de l'homme à la houppette. Mais avant, un indice pour nos téléspectateurs…



> Il ne loge pas à Moulinsard



— Top ! Je suis parti de rien ou presque, une poignée de dollars et le carnet d'adresses de Daddy. L'immobilier a fait ma fortune, les médias ma renommée et les réseaux sociaux ma descente aux enfers. Je suis, je suis…


----------



## ScapO (16 Mai 2021)

peut-être outre atlantic ? l'instrument à vent...


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! J'ai une famille chinoise qui habite à une centaine de mètres de chez moi ! ...
> J'hésite entre le goudron et les plumes à condition de bouter le feu au goudron, bien entendu ou, façon moyen-âge, avec clouage de planches sur la façade et interstices pour passer des brûlots ! ...
> 
> En discutant avec eux, je m'aperçois que "certains" les pointent du doigt depuis le début de la pandémie et que les enfants, fréquentant l'école en face de chez moi, sont en butte à des sarcasmes malveillants ou des plaisanteries déplacées !
> ...





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Strictement la même chose pour un couple d'amis vietnamiens (boat people Kouchner)


Début février 2020 (oui, c'est déjà loin).
Les Chinois meurent à tour de bras à cause d'un virus qui ne viendra pas chez nous, la frontière Tchernobyl (celle qui protège la France des nuages toxiques) doit pouvoir encore une fois nous protéger.
Une femme monte dans le train et s’assoit  à 2 rangées de moi.
Elle est au téléphone et c'est le genre qui aime faire profiter de sa conversation à 200 mètres à la ronde.
Je vous résume ses propos.
Elle était à l'hôpital "pour mon problème au ventre, tu sais, là, mes douleurs tout le temps".
Elle était en train de sortir par un couloir quand est arrivé un couple "de vieux chinetoques"
Le couloir n'étant pas assez large, il a fallu faire un effort pour se croiser.
Donc, puisque cette dame est "dans son pays", elle a commencé à insulter le couple pour qu'il se pousse "ces vieux cons de chinois, plein de virus" et surtout "retournez dans votre pays de jaunes, au lieu de venir avec des maladies chez nous".
"S'ils ne s'étaient pas bougé, je les aurais tabasser ces connards".
J'en suis resté interdit.
Puis, tout la journée, je m'en suis voulu de ne pas m'être levé pour lui dire tout le mal que je pensais d'elle et de ses manières.
Maintenant, il ne faut pas jouer les naïfs. Le racisme envers les asiatiques n'est pas né en 2020, pas même à l'époque du sras de 2002 (ou 2003, je sais plus). Ça fait belle lurette que ça existe.


aCLR a dit:


> Mais si tu le connais ! Seulement, comme nous tous, tu es en mode dimanche… Et chacun sait que le jour chômé, nos neurones récupèrent des efforts fournis pendant semaine. Alors je vais éclairer ta lanterne en mode Julien Lepers, hé hé.
> 
> — Alors ScapO, vous jouez sur le thème de l'homme à la houppette. Mais avant, un indice pour nos téléspectateurs…
> 
> ...


Bozo le clown ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bozo le clown ?


La trompette !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La trompette !


Je te laisse souffler


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

*Le pass sanitaire pourrait entrer en vigueur dans l'ensemble des pays de l'UE «autour du 20 juin»*


----------



## mokuchley (16 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> plus de 20 millions de primo-vaccinés


ya un travaille colossale depuis 4 mois


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Le pass sanitaire pourrait entrer en vigueur dans l'ensemble des pays de l'UE «autour du 20 juin»*


Que vois-je ?
«Il sera également possible de passer les frontières européennes en présentant un test PCR négatif de moins de 48 heures *ou un certificat de rétablissement du Covid-19*»
Encore un truc qui me laisse perplexe.
J'ai cru comprendre que certains ont attrapé le truc 2 fois.
Je ne vois donc pas comment un papier certifiant que je vais mieux suite à mon covid de janvier peut être un gage de bonnes circonstances.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2021)

*Covid-19: Sanofi publie des résultats positifs de phase 2 pour son candidat-vaccin*


----------



## patxito (17 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Que vois-je ?
> «Il sera également possible de passer les frontières européennes en présentant un test PCR négatif de moins de 48 heures *ou un certificat de rétablissement du Covid-19*»
> Encore un truc qui me laisse perplexe.
> J'ai cru comprendre que certains ont attrapé le truc 2 fois.
> Je ne vois donc pas comment un papier certifiant que je vais mieux suite à mon covid de janvier peut être un gage de bonnes circonstances.


Et il y a eu quelques personnes vaccinées qui ont malgré tout été contaminées par le Covid.

Reste qu’a priori et statistiquement, tu es immunisé une fois vacciné ou guéri du Covid, et on ne construit pas une politique sanitaire sur base de merles blancs…


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

Covid-19. Une réaction "tardive et inadaptée" : ce que révèle le rapport sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire
					

Le rapport de la mission d'évaluation de la gestion de la crise du coronavirus est dévoilé ce mardi. Dedans, les experts pointent une capacité de réaction trop lente des autorités politiques et sanitaires, qui ont cependant tiré des enseignements de leurs erreurs.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19. Une réaction "tardive et inadaptée" : ce que révèle le rapport sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire
> 
> 
> Le rapport de la mission d'évaluation de la gestion de la crise du coronavirus est dévoilé ce mardi. Dedans, les experts pointent une capacité de réaction trop lente des autorités politiques et sanitaires, qui ont cependant tiré des enseignements de leurs erreurs.
> ...



Article intéressant. 

Point de vue purement personnel sur le rapport de la mission d'évaluation.

Sur les mauvais points suivants, je suis d'accord :


fiasco des masques au début (première vague)
mauvaise gestion du fameux "tester, tracer, isoler" qui n'a jamais très bien fonctionné, surtout au début
débuts pour le moins laborieux (et je suis gentil) du début de la campagne vaccinale


Mais dans ces différents domaines, les dirigeants apprennent de leurs erreurs. 
Amélioration même assez spectaculaire dans le domaine de la campagne vaccinale, le retard sur nos voisins ayant presque été rattrapé. 
Donc, là aussi, je suis d'accord avec le rapport. 


Par contre, je suis en total désaccord sur l'aspect économique de la gestion de la crise.
Je trouve même la critique sur la question de l'endettement de l'état assez malvenue. 

Le fameux "quoi qu'il en coûte" a bien fonctionné depuis le début, et les entreprises en difficulté en raison de la crise (commerces fermés, confinement, couvre-feux) ont été soutenues à un niveau qui fait partie des meilleurs du monde.
Le rapport le reconnaît d'ailleurs. 

Donc, pour protéger les commerces en difficulté du fait des mesures sanitaires, il me semblait totalement logique d'endetter l'état dans ce contexte exceptionnel.
D'où mon incompréhension du rapport. 
Aider les commerces et entreprises ayant le plus souffert de la crise sans endetter l'état ? Je n'y crois guère. 
Il fallait faire un choix, et le choix fait fut le bon. 



Encore une fois, ce point de vue n'engage que moi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des opinions sur les stratégies suivies par différents pays, et les résultats constatés : *Miquel Oliu-Barton : "Les pays qui ont suivi une stratégie...                         *





Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19. Une réaction "tardive et inadaptée" : ce que révèle le rapport sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire
> 
> 
> Le rapport de la mission d'évaluation de la gestion de la crise du coronavirus est dévoilé ce mardi. Dedans, les experts pointent une capacité de réaction trop lente des autorités politiques et sanitaires, qui ont cependant tiré des enseignements de leurs erreurs.
> ...


Ce qui se passe de commentaires : gestion déplorable, cause de nombreux décès !


----------



## mokuchley (18 Mai 2021)

pourquoi parlait au passé, la crise sanitaire n'est pas finit ; tant qu'elle ne sera pas térassée mondialement

ce qui me fait le plus mal ; c'est qu'au delà des chiffres qui seront vite oublié, aucun sujet traité d'une manière digne de ce nom dans les media sur ces gens qui mourraient seul dans les hopitaux, car aucun droit de visite

l'emission Cdans l'air a fait des centaines de débat avec le même genre d'invité ; pas même une seule famille d'endeuillé

et que dire de ces gens qui travaillent auprès d'un public et qui ne veulent pas ce faire vacciner ; au lieu de penser au prochain, il ne pense qu'a eux, tout comme l'hepatite B est obligatoire dans certain secteur, elle devrait l'être pour le covid-19

il est toujours plus facile de critiquer que de regarder les choses en face

 ça a mal commençé,peut-être; mais,aujourd'hui, les chiffres de vaccination par jour en france sont epatant

il y a eu mieux ailleurs et pire


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)

Sur CNews et E1 a été reçue la fille d'un acteur hospitalisé pour un problème cardiaque. L'hôpital lui fait un cadeau en prime : le Covid. À partir de ce moment, visites strictement interdites et communication exclusive par iPad. Un de ses messages à sa famille : "sortez-moi de là, je vais y crever".
Il décède.
Interdiction d'assister à le mise en bière, le cadavre pouvant se montrer contagieux !?!?!?

  

*Maurice Barrier*


----------



## ScapO (18 Mai 2021)

Sur CNews, Philippe de Villiers assure avoir guéri du Covid grâce au pastis


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Sur CNews, Philippe de Villiers assure avoir guéri du Covid grâce au pastis


On avait dit : pas les articles du gorafi !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Sur CNews, Philippe de Villiers assure avoir guéri du Covid grâce au pastis



Le Pastis (ou le Ricard) comme remède contre la COVID-19 en complément de l'hydroxychloroquine (*qui, associée à l'azythromycine, augmente légèrement la mortalité en cas de COVID-19*), ça ne peut fonctionner qu'avec le président du bien nommé Puy du Fou !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le Pastis (ou le Ricard) comme remède contre la COVID-19


Tu vas voir que ça ne marche pas avec le Floranis…


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Sur CNews, Philippe de Villiers assure avoir guéri du Covid grâce au pastis




C' est pourquoi,  je propose que dans les cantines des écoles françaises, avant le repas, les enfants boivent un verre de Pastis (avec des cahouettes, pour faire passer)

La santé avant tout!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> La santé avant tout!


Quoi qu'il en coûte ?!


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en coûte ?!



Quoi qu'il en coute! 

L' état s' engage a acheter et fournir autant de millions de litres de pastis qu'il serat nécéssaire.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pourquoi,  je propose que dans les cantines des écoles françaises, avant le repas, les enfants boivent un verre de Pastis (avec des cahouettes, pour faire passer)
> 
> La santé avant tout!


J'me ferais bien un petit recyclage


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en coûte ?!


Faut pas exagérer


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

*Attestation couvre-feu à 21 heures : téléchargez le formulaire papier ou smartphone

ATTESTATION COUVRE-FEU - Cette mesure est maintenue sur tout le territoire national entre 21 heures et 6 heures du matin*


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Attestation couvre-feu à 21 heures : téléchargez le formulaire papier ou smartphone


App mise à jour ^^


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> App mise à jour ^^


Bon garçon !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bon garçon !


Et mon bonbon ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et mon bonbon ?!


Médor va être jaloux !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Médor va être jaloux !


Mais non, lui c'est _biscuit_ !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais non, lui c'est _biscuit_ !


Me disais qu'il semblait un peu grassouillet !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Me disais qu'il semblait un peu grassouillet !


Cela expliquerait-il la remarque faite par une gosse hier qui, après m'avoir lancé un bonjour, ajouta : il est mignon votre chien, quand même…


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela expliquerait-il la remarque faite par une gosse hier qui, après m'avoir lancé un bonjour, ajouta : il est mignon votre chien, quand même…


Le "quand même…" est dévastateur !

Tu as bien dormi tout de même ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

Pass sanitaire : Claude Malhuret s’indigne des « offusqués.​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Me disais qu'il semblait un peu grassouillet !


aCLR ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> aCLR ?



Il avait dit dans un post que son poids n'avait pas varié depuis des temps immémoriaux...  

Je suis jaloux !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il avait dit dans un post que son poids n'avait pas varié depuis des temps immémoriaux...
> 
> Je suis jaloux !!!...


C'était  avant


----------



## jrmi (19 Mai 2021)

Qu'est-ce que la maladie ?
Qu'est-ce que la santé ?
L'Assurance Maladie assure-t-elle la santé, ou comme son nom l'indique, la maladie ?
Comment écouter, comprendre et prendre soin de son organisme ?
Comment arrêter d'avoir peur ?
Comment se décrasser de tout ce qui nous empoisonne au quotidien qui pourrait empêche une guérison saine ?
Ces questionnements qui, à mon sens, et en partie, me semblent fondamentales, ont-ils été traités ?

Je pourrais répondre aisément à la dernière question, *non*.
Je crois que le $ystème est établit afin de nous _a moins de rire_, et nous rendre dépendant. C'est la hiérarchie.
Dommage.


----------



## mokuchley (19 Mai 2021)

de qui vient le covid-19 ?

pourquoi chercher sans arrêt des responsables a tout les maux pour nous dédoiner de nos responsabilités ?

je pense que durant cette pandémie, le peuple français a bien réagit :

-est ce que tout le monde a activé les gestes barrières durant un an ?
-est-ce qu'au moins 80% De la population va vouloir se faire vacciner ?

c'est quoi cette idiotie de payer des gens pour qu'ils se vaccinent ( vu aux USA )


----------



## ScapO (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il avait dit dans un post que son poids n'avait pas varié depuis des temps immémoriaux...
> 
> Je suis jaloux !!!...


Ça dépend du poids de départ ....


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2021)

* 

La vaccination anti-COVID-19 accessible sans restriction à tous les adultes de 18 ans et plus à partir du 31 mai.

*


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ton lien pointe vers un article parlant de voitures et de l'iPhone.


Rectification : *Covid-19 : les vaccins efficaces contre « tous les variants du virus » *


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2021)

*

La "réponse" de l'Union Européenne après l'initiative de  Biden de lever les brevets sur les vaccins anti-COVID-19. 

*


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2021)

J'habite en France (chanson de Sardou ?) 
Je prends RV pour le vaccin par tél. 
La dame me dis : mercredi 26 à 9h40, apportez votre carte vitale et carte d'identité... 
Merci madame, dis-je 
Vous arriverez 10 minutes avant le rendez-vous, répond-elle


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)

*Covid-19 : le bug qui faussait les chiffres officiels enfin résolu *


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2021)

Application «StopCovid» : le PNF enquête depuis septembre sur des soupçons de «favoritisme»


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2021)

#3 053

Plus de précisions :

*Covid-19 : le nombre de cas et le taux d'incidence surestimés depuis plusieurs mois en France*


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mai 2021)

Des cas de myocardite identifiés après l'injection des vaccins à ARNm
					

Aux États-Unis, le CDC (Center of Disease Control and Prevention) rapporte la survenue d'une poignée de cas de myocardite après l'injection des vaccins ARNm de Pfizer et de Moderna. Pour le...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des cas de myocardite identifiés après l'injection des vaccins à ARNm
> 
> 
> Aux États-Unis, le CDC (Center of Disease Control and Prevention) rapporte la survenue d'une poignée de cas de myocardite après l'injection des vaccins ARNm de Pfizer et de Moderna. Pour le...
> ...


_Les investigations n'ont pas encore pu établir un lien strict entre la vaccination et l'apparition des myocardites. Il ne pourrait s'agir que de coïncidence. _

Donc on ne sait rien ! Mais bUrdel de mArdre quand-est-ce que les médias vont arrêter d'entretenir la psychose ? Venant de Cnews je veux bien, ils ne sont pas à ça près, mais futura science est censé être plus sérieux, non ?
#raslebol


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> _Les investigations n'ont pas encore pu établir un lien strict entre la vaccination et l'apparition des myocardites. Il ne pourrait s'agir que de coïncidence. _
> 
> Donc on ne sait rien ! Mais bUrdel de mArdre quand-est-ce que les médias vont arrêter d'entretenir la psychose ? Venant de Cnews je veux bien, ils ne sont pas à ça près, mais futura science est censé être plus sérieux, non ?
> #raslebol



Je comprends ton point de vue et jusqu'à un certain point je le partage.
Disons qu'actuellement la règle est celle de la précaution maximale.
Rien de grave dans tous les cas. 

Même dans l'hypothèse, non vérifiée à l'heure actuelle, selon laquelle s'établirait un lien entre les vaccins à ARN Messager Pfizer BioNTech et Moderna et d'autre part de très rares cas de myocardites, ces derniers en plus d'être très rares sont bénins.

Donc, de simples questions. 

Aucun motif de "psychose".


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc on ne sait rien !


Justement ! On ne sait rien. On peut donc tout se permettre. Rassurer ou alarmer, aggraver ou calmer, on s'en fout, les gens veulent être informés, hé hé.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Justement ! On ne sait rien. On peut donc tout se permettre. Rassurer ou alarmer, aggraver ou calmer, on s'en fout, les gens veulent être informés, hé hé.


C'est bien la peur pour contrôler


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aucun motif de "psychose"


Pour Astra Zeneca non plus y'avait pas de motif. Oui, on a finalement établi un lien entre le vaccin et les _très rares_ cas de thrombose, ça justifiait des précautions pas une psychose. On a vu ce que ça a donné.


aCLR a dit:


> les gens veulent être informés


Tant qu'on ne sait rien je n'appelle pas ça de l'information mais du putaclic.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2021)

Tiens, à propos de Pfizer, je viens de tomber sur ça :









						Des youtubeurs français incités à dénigrer le vaccin contre le Covid-19 de Pfizer-BioNTech
					

Une agence de communication aux contours très flous a contacté des vidéastes français, leur proposant une rémunération pour produire du contenu trompeur sur le vaccin.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




On n'a pas fini de danser le tango entre les vraies infos, les fausses, les intox, les vides-mais-ça-fait-le-buzz, etc.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2021)

Hello !
Je poste ici sans trop chercher  (enfin si, j'ai cherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé à part des infos un peu obsolètes ou mal renseignées). Certains d'entre vous ont-ils pu scanner avec l'appli Tousanticovid (dernière màj proposée 16/05) le QR qui figure sur l'attestation papier fournie après l'ingurgitation des 2 doses Pfizer ? Il y a bien "Scanner" dans l'appli, survient un rectangle dans le viseur, je centre le QR, je tape dans la cible, et rien ne se passe. Normal ou je m'y prends mal ? (le scan via TAC devait être opérationnel 2ème quinzaine de mai). Merci de vos retours (en bonne santé !).


----------



## boninmi (25 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Hello !
> Je poste ici sans trop chercher  (enfin si, j'ai cherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé à part des infos un peu obsolètes ou mal renseignées). Certains d'entre vous ont-ils pu scanner avec l'appli Tousanticovid (dernière màj proposée 16/05) le QR qui figure sur l'attestation papier fournie après l'ingurgitation des 2 doses Pfizer ? Il y a bien "Scanner" dans l'appli, survient un rectangle dans le viseur, je centre le QR, je tape dans la cible, et rien ne se passe. Normal ou je m'y prends mal ? (le scan via TAC devait être opérationnel 2ème quinzaine de mai). Merci de vos retours (en bonne santé !).


Déjà tu as de la chance d'avoir un QR code quelque part. Nada sur les papiers qu'on m'a remis. Que Tousanticovid que je n'ai jamais tenté de télécharger ne marche pas, alors là, ce serait un soop.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> un soop


Une soupe ! 

(anglicisme de murde !)


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2021)

J'ai rien senti 





(nano 5G Pfizer)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

J'ai bien mon QR code dans l'application


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mai 2021)

Ah, du positif ! Comment as-tu fait ? Car scanner le QR code imprimé qu'on m'a remis ne marche pas avec l'appli officielle Anticovid pourtant à jour. Merci de tes précisions à venir   
(J'ai pensé que mon "vieux" iPhone 5S était en cause, mais idem sur l'iPhone récent de mon épouse)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah, du positif ! Comment as-tu fait ? Car scanner le QR code imprimé qu'on m'a remis ne marche pas avec l'appli officielle Anticovid pourtant à jour. Merci de tes précisions à venir
> (J'ai pensé que mon "vieux" iPhone 5S était en cause, mais idem sur l'iPhone récent de mon épouse)


J'ai juste pris en photo le  QR code avec l'application , j'ai fais de meme avec l'iPhone 6 de ma femme 
Votre iPhone lit les QR Code ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mai 2021)

Apparemment non, ni le 5S ni le SE 2020.
J'ouvre l'appli anticovid > mes certificats > scanner le QR > l'appareil photo s'active avec 4  bords de cible > je cadre le QR papier dans la cible > je tape sur la cible > rien... ou autre tentative > je clique sur le bouton iPhone > rien... Vu mon âge, je dois certainement rater une étape dans le processus.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Apparemment non, ni le 5S ni le SE 2020.
> J'ouvre l'appli anticovid > mes certificats > scanner le QR > l'appareil photo s'active avec 4  bords de cible > je cadre le QR papier dans la cible > je tape sur la cible > rien... ou autre tentative > je clique sur le bouton iPhone > rien... Vu mon âge, je dois certainement rater une étape dans le processus.


Ouvrir le scanneur de code à partir du centre de contrôle​
Accédez à Réglages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 > Centre de contrôle, puis touchez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en regard de « Scanneur de code ».
Ouvrez le centre de contrôle, touchez le scanneur de code, puis placez l’iPhone de manière à ce que le code apparaisse à l’écran.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mai 2021)

Merci, je viens donc de faire ça et effectivement je peux scanner à la louche le code; ça me fait une photo qui s'ajoute dans mon appli Photos. Mais impossible de scanner avec Anticovid malgré ces réglages, et je ne vois pas comment mettre la photo dans le "carnet". Je pressens qu'au lieu de toutes ces "facilités" je vais faire quelques photocopies papier à l'ancienne à présenter aux gabelous.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci, je viens donc de faire ça et effectivement je peux scanner à la louche le code; ça me fait une photo qui s'ajoute dans mon appli Photos. Mais impossible de scanner avec Anticovid malgré ces réglages, et je ne vois pas comment mettre la photo dans le "carnet". Je pressens qu'au lieu de toutes ces "facilités" je vais faire quelques photocopies papier à l'ancienne à présenter aux gabelous.


Cela ne devrait pas faire de photo !! , mais je tenterais de supprimer l'application covid et le la réinstaller pour faire le test


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Merci Jura, j'essaierai de désinstaller/réinstaller; mais quand tu dis "ça ne devrait pas faire de photo", je ne comprends pas, qu'est-ce censé faire ? En tout cas il est désolant de devoir s'adresser à un forum Mac pour avoir des réponses, un mode d'emploi détaillé mais simple et efficace dans l'appli serait bienvenu; comment se débrouillent les vieux de plus de 70 ans qui ne connaissent pas MacGé


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2021)

Ayant été vaccinés avant le 3 mai, pour l'instant aucune nouvelle précise sur la façon de récupérer ce QR code qui n'était pas en place à ce moment là.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ayant été vaccinés avant le 3 mai, pour l'instant aucune nouvelle précise sur la façon de récupérer ce QR code qui n'était pas en place à ce moment là.


Ah !
J'en ai un, tu le veux ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Sont pas drôles chez anticovid... Désinstallé, réinstallé, rien n'y fait, je me décide donc à appeler l'assistance, heureusement l'attente n'a pas été trop longue. J'explique le problème de scan: la dame me dit que la lentille de l'iPhone est peut-être sale, à quoi je lui rétorque derechef que si je photographie le QR la photo est bien prise, elle continue: "le papier est peut-être froissé", ben non... On vérifie la version de l'appli, elle me dit que l'actuelle est la 3.1.1, alors que je viens d'installer la 3.1.2; bref ne sachant plus quoi dire elle me conseille d'éteindre mon tél pendant 15 mn et de réessayer, tout juste si elle ne m'a pas suggéré de le passer un moment au congélo. Mais où va t'on ? 
Gentiment elle m'a proposé de les rappeler si le problème persistait ou si j'avais d'autres questions... croyez le ou non, ça m'étonnerait que je les rappelle


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Sont pas drôles chez anticovid... Désinstallé, réinstallé, rien n'y fait, je me décide donc à appeler l'assistance, heureusement l'attente n'a pas été trop longue. J'explique le problème de scan: la dame me dit que la lentille de l'iPhone est peut-être sale, à quoi je lui rétorque derechef que si je photographie le QR la photo est bien prise, elle continue: "le papier est peut-être froissé", ben non... On vérifie la version de l'appli, elle me dit que l'actuelle est la 3.1.1, alors que je viens d'installer la 3.1.2; bref ne sachant plus quoi dire elle me conseille d'éteindre mon tél pendant 15 mn et de réessayer, tout juste si elle ne m'a pas suggéré de le passer un moment au congélo. Mais où va t'on ?
> Gentiment elle m'a proposé de les rappeler si le problème persistait ou si j'avais d'autres questions... croyez le ou non, ça m'étonnerait que je les rappelle


Ça m'étonne vraiment que je n'aie pas encore téléchargé cet appli.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Tout bien réfléchi, je me demande si mon code QR imprimé par le centre de vaccination est vraiment scannable; il mesure 2x2 cm, et même à la loupe on ne distingue pas vraiment les cases blanches et noires, c'est assez confus, ce qui pourrait empêcher sa lecture-reconnaissance par le scan anticovid. Ceux qui ont eu cette attestation imprimée peuvent-ils me dire quelle taille, qualité d'impression, a leur code QR ? Merci.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2021)

Tiens, regarde...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tiens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tiens, regarde...​


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je te trouve particulièrement en forme aujourd'hui !


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Nonobstant ça ne m'aide guère; il aurait dû préciser l'échelle (merci de ne pas enchaîner sur pompiers, Richter et autres trollations capillotractées  )


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je te trouve particulièrement en forme aujourd'hui !


C'est le vaccin, il me fait des trucs bizarres.  
Ce matin j'ai entendu une sonnerie dans ma tête, j'ai dit, "oui, allo"...
Une voix m'a dit : "Hello, I'm Bill Gates, you will immediately stop all activity and go buy a 10 liter pot of ceiling paint. Back, you set up the site and repaint the ceiling of your living room. Go hop! "

Mais en même temps, j'ai surpris ma copine qui parlait discrètement anglais à son portable... 
Elle m'a regardé et m'a crié : éxécution 
Moi


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Nonobstant ça ne m'aide guère; il aurait dû préciser l'échelle (merci de ne pas enchaîner sur pompiers, Richter et autres trollations capillotractées  )



Pour le QR code, le but n'est pas tant de le photographier que de le lire.  
Et quand tu obtiens une image du QR code  sur ton smartphone (iPhone en l'occurrence si j'ai bien compris), c'est pour pouvoir le montrer à des gens qui vont pouvoir la scanner.
Et à la limite, peu importe que ce soit une photo, une capture d'écran, ou une image téléchargée à partir d'un site Web ou d'une application, pourvu que ce soit lisible par un lecteur de QR code. Par exemple à l'entrée d'un restaurant, d'un musée, ou de n'importe quel lieu pour lequel la présentation d'un Pass Sanitaire via un QR code serait nécessaire. 

Bon, ça, c'est l'idée générale. 

Mais comme je ne suis que "primo-vacciné", et qu'en plus mon smartphone n'est pas un iPhone, je crains de ne pas pouvoir t'aider dans le détail... 
Le QR code qui t'intéresse ne doit être utile que pour des gens ayant un schéma vaccinal complet, ce qui pour le moment n'est pas mon cas. 
Et il est possible que certaines applications soient un peu différentes selon qu'il s'agisse d'une version Android ou iPhone.


Bref, je crains de ne pas pouvoir vraiment t'aider... 

Mals au moins, moi, je ne ricane pas dans mon coin comme certains que je ne citerai pas !... 

Ou alors, si discrètement que ça se voit à peine... 




Ici ou ailleurs, tu devrais trouver les réponses à tes questions !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tout bien réfléchi, je me demande si mon code QR imprimé par le centre de vaccination est vraiment scannable; il mesure 2x2 cm, et même à la loupe on ne distingue pas vraiment les cases blanches et noires, c'est assez confus, ce qui pourrait empêcher sa lecture-reconnaissance par le scan anticovid. Ceux qui ont eu cette attestation imprimée peuvent-ils me dire quelle taille, qualité d'impression, a leur code QR ? Merci.


La dimension est de 3,3 cm x 3,3  environ
Je pense que le soucis vient de ton QR Code


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Victoire ! Mon intuition était bonne, après de nombreuses embûches j'ai pu télécharger via Ameli l'attestation, le QR est bien net, bien plus que celui de l'attestation remise par le centre vaccinal (sans doute mauvais papier, mauvaise imprimante); imprimé puis scanné avec Antocovid, en 2 secondes c'était dans la boîte. J'ai ainsi maintenant un beau Q...R sur mon iPhone !
Comme quoi on perd beaucoup d'instants de sa vie à vouloir la simplifier, le temps passé sur ce problème j'aurais pu l'utiliser pour troller !
Merci quand même de m'avoir aidé


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est le vaccin, il me fait des trucs bizarres.


Il a bon dos ce vaccin…


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)

Voici le lien via Ameli si vous avez besoin


			https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2021)

Le QR original imprimé par le centre de vaccination mesurait 2x2 cm, celui que j'ai téléchargé fait 3,4x3,4cm, d'où scan impossible de l'original. Donc ce problème ne provenait pas de l'appli Anticovid qui marche parfaitement, quoiqu'en pensent certains, bien pratique pour les attestations de déplacement qui espérons le ne seront plus qu'un mauvais souvenir dans quelques mois (ou années   )
Merci Jura393939, le lien on le trouve facilement, c'est après que commence la galère, je n'avais pas de compte ameli, j'ai voulu en créer un, tout renseigné, ça n'a pas marché; j'ai donc créé un compte Francedirect avec mon identifiant "Impôts"  et avec un peu de patience le sac d'embrouilles fut démêlé, plus ça se veut simple, plus c'est compliqué... Allez, bonne santé à tous


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voici le lien via Ameli si vous avez besoin
> 
> 
> https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr


J'y suis arrivé pour moi, pas pour mon épouse ...
Merci Jura.


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'y suis arrivé pour moi, pas pour mon épouse ...
> Merci Jura.


I did it !  
J'ai tenté de créer un compte pour mon épouse directement sur amélie. Nada. Ça me répondait que mes données étaient erronées. Tu parles.
J'ai donc créé le compte de mon épouse pour l'accès en ligne aux impôts (comme c'est moi qui déclare, jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas pris cette peine ...). Le temps de retrouver sur le dernier avis de l'impôt sur le revenu le numéro à 7 chiffres d'accès en ligne, le revenu fiscal de référence (tous les deux les mêmes pour le couple ...), de me connecter sur amélie grâce à France Connect via les identifiants des impôts, et amélie a bien voulu me parler.
Pourquoi faire plus simple, quand on peut faire plus compliqué.
J'ai imprimé les documents papier.
Je vais encore attendre un peu pour mords moi le covid sur smartefone droïde.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)

Covid-19. Des scientifiques pensent avoir trouvé le lien entre AstraZeneca et les thromboses
					

Des chercheurs allemands ont peut-être réussi à déterminer l'origine des rares, mais graves, thromboses survenues chez des personnes ayant reçu une injection des vaccins d'AstraZeneca ou de Johnson & Johnson. Mieux encore : ils pensent qu'il est possible de contourner cet effet secondaire.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

Fini l'exotisme : L’OMS propose d’utiliser l’alphabet grec pour nommer les variants du Covid-19


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fini l'exotisme : L’OMS propose d’utiliser l’alphabet grec pour nommer les variants du Covid-19


Est-on sûr qu'il y aura assez de caractères ?
Le chinois serait mieux, il y a plus d'idéogrammes.
Mais la Chine risquerait de se sentier stigmatisée.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Est-on sûr qu'il y aura assez de caractères ?
> Le chinois serait mieux, il y a plus d'idéogrammes.
> Mais la Chine risquerait de se sentier stigmatisée.


Relax , le vaccin chinois arrive

L’Organisation mondiale de la santé a donné ce mardi son homologation d’urgence au vaccin chinois Sinovac.

Le comité d’experts vaccinaux de l’OMS a recommandé ce vaccin qui requiert deux doses à intervalle de deux à quatre semaine pour les personnes de 18 ans et plus.

C’est le deuxième vaccin chinois (après le Sinopharm) à obtenir ainsi le feu vert de l’OMS.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

Certificat sanitaire: l'UE lance son système, 7 Etats déjà connectés

Période électorale en France : il est plus urgent de pouvoir organiser fêtes et concerts...


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2021)

Et s'il n'y avait pas de proches élections, quel commentaire ferais-tu ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et s'il n'y avait pas de proches élections, quel commentaire ferais-tu ?


Que, comme d'habitude, la France, grande donneuse de leçons, est en retard...

Ça te va ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)

Covid-19: les Européens vaccinés pourront entrer en France sans test PCR à partir du 9 juin
					

INFO BFMTV - Tous les Européens vaccinés, avec l'un des quatre vaccins reconnus en Europe, pourront entrer en France sans test PCR à partir du 9 juin, a appris BFMTV de sources concordantes.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2021)

*Attestation couvre-feu à 23 heures : téléchargez le formulaire papier ou smartphone*
*ATTESTATION COUVRE-FEU - Cette mesure est maintenue sur tout le territoire national entre 23 heures et 6 heures du matin,jusqu'au 30 juin.*


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2021)

Putain que j’en ai marre de vivre sous état d’exception.


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain que j’en ai marre de vivre sous état d’exception.


Non ! Ne nous quitte pas encore !


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juin 2021)

Vaudrait mieux vivre en Inde, au Pérou ou au Brésil, tu aurais de quoi ne pas te plaindre 
(ou plutôt, tu n'aurais pas la liberté de t'en plaindre, tu serais déjà sans doute mort et enterré, sinon, encore vivant, tu ne pourrais pas t'exprimer à ce sujet)


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vaudrait mieux vivre en Inde, au Pérou ou au Brésil, tu aurais de quoi ne pas te plaindre
> (ou plutôt, tu n'aurais pas la liberté de t'en plaindre, tu serais déjà sans doute mort et enterré, sinon, encore vivant, tu ne pourrais pas t'exprimer à ce sujet)



Quelle remarque stupide !

Je devrais me réjouir de l’état actuel du pays parce que d’autres font pire ? Je devrais applaudir à la suppression de nos libertés parce que d’autres n’en ont pas ?

Et je suis encore libre de vivre où je veux. Et jusqu’à présent on est encore libre de s’exprimer dans mon pays. Il y a même des élections.

Si tu n’aimes pas la liberté n’essaye pas d’en dégouter les autres.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Non ! Ne nous quitte pas encore !


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quelle remarque stupide !
> ...
> Si tu n’aimes pas la liberté n’essaye pas d’en dégouter les autres.


Je n'ignore pas que toi seul ici détiens la vérité et ne t'autorises jamais à nous dispenser de tes réflexions frappées au coin de ton bon sens


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)

Bientôt la fin du port du masque ?









						Ain. Le port du masque n'est plus obligatoire partout dans le département
					

Depuis le mois de mars et le placement en vigilance renforcée de l'Ain, le port du masque dans les villes de plus de 10 000 habitants était devenu obligatoire. La préfecture vient d'alléger les mesures, en rapport avec la 3e phase du déconfinement.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## patxito (10 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt la fin du port du masque ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C’est clair !









						Voici les lieux où le masque sera encore obligatoire en Région bruxelloise
					

Tous les bourgmestres bruxellois n'ont pas encore pris leur décision.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2021)

Une bien bonne nouvelle :









						Conseil scientifique : «Cet été, nous allons nous mettre un peu en veilleuse», annonce Delfraissy
					

Le Conseil scientifique se réunit vendredi et samedi pour un séminaire au sujet de l'avenir de l'instance consultative, censée expirer le 30 septembre.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)

Allègement des restrictions sur les voyages 









						Coronavirus : l'Europe approuve l'allègement des restrictions sur les voyages
					

Les pays membres de l'Union européenne ont approuvé ce vendredi 11 juin l'allègement progressif des restrictions aux déplacements dans l'UE au cours de l'été, qui permettra aux personnes vaccinées contre le COVID-19...




					www.midilibre.fr


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une bien bonne nouvelle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne te réjouis pas trop vite : c'est pour mieux donner de la voix en septembre lors de la quatrième vague, mon enfant.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Allègement des restrictions sur les voyages
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uniquement concernant l'Union Européenne et uniquement concernant les personnes vaccinées.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Uniquement concernant l'Union Européenne et uniquement concernant les personnes vaccinées.


Oui en effet , c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne te réjouis pas trop vite : c'est pour mieux donner de la voix en septembre lors de la quatrième vague, mon enfant.



Et pourtant, en théorie, cette quatrième vague est évitable : il "suffirait" de rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour arriver à l'immunité collective le plus vite possible.
Autre option : le fameux Pass Sanitaire...
Je crains que ce soit à la fois moins simple et moins efficace qu'une vaccination obligatoire, mais bon...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et pourtant, en théorie, cette quatrième vague est évitable : il "suffirait" de rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour arriver à l'immunité collective le plus vite possible.
> Autre option : le fameux Pass Sanitaire...
> Je crains que ce soit à la fois moins simple et moins efficace qu'une vaccination obligatoire, mais bon...


Tu fais peu de cas des "défenseurs des libertés" professionnels...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu fais peu de cas des "défenseurs des libertés" professionnels...




Figure-toi que l'un de mes deux meilleurs amis (depuis presque 40 ans) est toujours réticent aux vaccins actuels.
Pour des raisons que je comprends et que je respecte mais que je n'approuve pas. 
Je ne développe pas ses motivations qui relèveraient de contenus "Comptoir" et non "Terrasse".

Disons que dans un monde parfait il faudrait effectivement que les gens soient libres de se vacciner ou pas. 
Il faudrait en effet respecter les libertés individuelles. 
Mais c'est une pandémie, avec presque 110 000 morts en France et un peu plus de 3,5 millions de morts dans le monde.
Dans ce contexte, je suis personnellement favorable à une vaccination obligatoire. Au moins pour tous les adultes sauf cas très particuliers de contre-indications, mais aussi pour les mineurs. Moderna à même réalisé des tests prometteurs sur des nourissons, bien qu'on en soit pas encore là pour le grand public (hors des tests de laboratoires, donc). 


Les vaccins sont efficaces et bien tolérés dans l'écrasante majorités des cas. 

Et il y a déjà eu de nombreux cas de vaccination obligatoire. 
Certains vaccins sont obligatoires pour les enfants, d'autres le sont dans certaines professions, d'autres le sont pour se rendre dans certains pays. 

Donc, dans ce contexte, je dirais tant pis pour les réserves de certains. Même si je suis sensible à certaines réserves et que je les respecte. 
Donc, oui, à ce sujet je dirais personnellement "tant pis pour les libertés individuelles".
Parce qu'une vaccination obligatoire permettrair d'atteindre l'immunité collective, et de retrouver, justement, plein d'autres libertés individuelles. 
On pourrait enfin sortir, voyager, ne plus avoir ni confinements, ni couvre-feux, et peut-être même plus de masques et de gestes barrières. 

Donc, oui, imposer le vaccin pour retrouver plein de libertés individuelles et collectives. 
Sans parler de l'immense bénéfice sanitaire que représenterait une vaccination obligatoire. 

Donc, oui, je suis favorable à la vaccination obligatoire.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, oui, je suis favorable à la vaccination obligatoire.



D’une manière générale, concernant les enfants, oui. Sur le COVID 19 non. Cela doit rester une décision individuelle. D’autant plus que la vaccination n’empêche pas la maladie encore moins la contagion. Ça protège des effets les plus violents.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D’une manière générale, concernant les enfants, oui. Sur le COVID 19 non. Cela doit rester une décision individuelle. D’autant plus que la vaccination n’empêche pas la maladie encore moins la contagion. Ça protège des effets les plus violents.




La vaccination réduit considérablement la contagion. 
Dans le cas du Pfizer BioNTech, la contagiosité d'un vacciné infecté est réduite de 90%. Pas 100%, d'accord, mais 90%, ça me semble quand même correct.
Là il s'agit d'un des meilleurs vaccins, à base d'ARN Messager.
Pour l'ensemble des vaccins, la vaccination fait baisser la contagiosité des vaccinés contaminés de 75% à 90% selon les cas. 

Chiffres *ici*, entre autres, mais faciles à retrouver ailleurs.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Juin 2021)

Demain je pars quelques jours en Espagne; certificat de vaccinations, QR code  sur mon phone.
Je ne manquerai pas de vous informer d'éventuelles mésaventures.
(A mon retour bien sûr !)


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La vaccination réduit considérablement la contagion.
> Dans le cas du Pfizer BioNTech, la contagiosité d'un vacciné infecté est réduite de 90%. Pas 100%, d'accord, mais 90%, ça me semble quand même correct.
> Là il s'agit d'un des meilleurs vaccins, à base d'ARN Messager.
> Pour l'ensemble des vaccins, la vaccination fait baisser la contagiosité des vaccinés contaminés de 75% à 90% selon les cas.
> ...



Attention, on a une hypothèse (avec de bons indices) et tu en fais une certitude avérée par ta formulation.

Ailleurs, on trouve des chiffres bien moins dithyrambiques et des conclusions plus nuancées.









						Une personne vaccinée contre la COVID-19 serait-elle moins contagieuse?
					

Il est encore trop tôt pour le dire, selon des experts à qui nous avons posé la question. Mais les signes sont encourageants. On fait le point.




					www.24heures.ca
				




M’enfin, contagieux ou pas, je serais bientôt piqué. J’ai du repousser parce que j’ai fait des rappels de vaccins l’autre jour (y’a pas que le covid dans la vie).


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2021)

*« Vous avez réalisé un travail bluffant»: le créateur de CovidTracker Guillaume Rozier félicité par le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook*

**​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Oulah l'insecte, faut vraiment y aller mollo avec les affirmations.
> Depuis le début, on entend trop de conneries.
> Pour l'instant, on en sait que dalle et regarde ce qu'il se passe actuellement en Angleterre avec le variant delta : pas tellement bon signe !



Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'au plan mondial, on ne dispose pas de chiffres définitifs à ce jour. 
Tout en réaffirmant que la vaccination réduit la contagion, sans doute dans une vaste proportion. 
Le tout étant de savoir de combien exactement. 


L'exemple que tu cites confirme ce que je dis depuis un bon moment.  

Il s'agit du fameux variant Delta au Royaume-Uni. 

 * Le Variant Delta*  me semble correspondre à ce qu'on appelait encore récemment un "recombinant", plutôt qu'un variant. 
En gros, ce fameux variant Delta est lui-même issu d'autres variants ; ce n'est pas une évolution linéaire à partir de la forme souche (chinoise). 

Parmi les ancêtres du variant Delta (indien), on trouve le variant californien, le variant brésilien et le variant sud-africain. 

Rappelons-nous que l'AstraZeneca présente une efficacité assez faible (voire très faible selon les études) face au variant sud-africain. 
Et rappelons-nous surtout que du fait du choix de leurs responsables politiques et de leurs autorités sanitaires, les Britanniques ont majoritairement été vaccinés à l'AstraZeneca, et qui plus est avec une seule dose au lieu de deux... 
Le but était de vacciner le plus possible de personnes, quitte à ne pas exiger une couverture vaccinale  complète. 
Cela pouvait à la limite se comprendre avec la forme souche, mais pas avec les formes mutantes du virus (les variants, pour simplifier). 

Face au variant sud-africain ou au variant indien (Delta), la population britannique n'est malheureusement pas suffisamment protégée avec l'AstraZeneca, surtout avec une seule dose au lieu de deux. 
Cela faisait partie des stratégies essayées à un moment donné, mais qui ne se sont pas avérées suffisantes. 

Ce n'est hélas pas la première erreur du gouvernement britannique, qui, à l'instar du gouvernement suédois, avait dans un premier temps préconisé de laisser "prospérer" le virus pour que la population atteigne l'immunité collective par la contamination. 
Politique sanitaire ayant échoué, et fort heureusement abandonnée depuis de longs mois.


----------



## boninmi (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pour une fois, j'espère qu'on aura pas un été indien !!! :/


Ah non ! Pas un été delta !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> J'suis pas opposé au vaccin hein... mais je ne prends pas mes espoirs pour des réalités.
> Je regarde à droite et à gauche les guss qui ont un CV bien long en la matière.
> Choper le covid est bien plus efficace que de se faire vacciner pour produire des anticorps par la suite et ce n'est pas probant en Angleterre, les contaminations repartent à la hausse.
> 
> (...)



Je te réponds dans le désordre.  


Sur le cas britannique où les contaminations repartent à la hausse, j'en avais parlé récemment, mais je complète. 

D'une part, dans leur immense majorité, les Britanniques ont été vaccinés à l'AstraZeneca, dont on sait que son efficacité est faible face à certains variants, en particulier le variant sud-africain, ou le variant "Delta" (qui semble en être partiellement issu). 

Mais ce n'est pas la raison principale de ce qui se passe au Royaume-Uni. 
Dans leur soucis d'aller vite dans leur campagne vaccinale, les autorités locale ont dans un premier temps opté pour *une vaccination à une seule dose d'AstraZeneca au lieu de deux. 
Désormais, la campagne vaccinale britannique pour une deuxième dose est lancée et avance rapidement*.
C'est essentiellement la dose unique qui explique la situation britannique actuelle. 


Sur la contamination qui produirait davantage d'anticorps que les vaccins, c'est vrai concernant tous les vaccins à ADN (toutes catégories confondues), mais c'est faux concernant les vaccins à base d'ARNm.
Je n'ai pas le lien sous la main, mais un vaccin à base d'ARNm produit davantage d'anticorps et donc une réponse immunitaire plus forte qu'une contamination.
Pour comprendre pourquoi, * cet article de Wikipedia résume la situation*.
Pas tant sur la forme finale du vaccin que sur sa conception, relativement aux "inconvénients" (ou problèmes à résoudre) avec l'ARNm.
La tendance naturelle d'un vaccin anti-COVID-19 à base d'ARNm n'est pas de ne pas produire assez d'anticorps... Mais au contraire d'en produire trop.
La conception d'un vaccin anti-COVID-19 à base d'ARNm implique donc de "régler" (et en l'occurrence de réduire) la production d'anticorps pour maintenir une efficacité optimale avec une réelle innocuité.
La fameuse balance bénéfices-risques.

Objevrif atteint, puisqu'à ce jour, aucun effet secondaire indésirable grave n'a été répertorié avec un vaccin à ARNm.


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... j' en pleurerais presque!!!!!

C'est officiel : le port du masque n'est plus obligatoire en extérieur à compter de ce jeudi, sauf dans les lieux clos, les magasins ou encore les transports.









						Jean Castex annonce la fin du port du masque à l’extérieur jeudi
					

Dès le 20 juin, les Français ne seront plus soumis au couvre-feu, alors qu’il devait être levé le 30 juin, a également annoncé le Premier ministre ce mercredi.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C'est officiel : le port du masque n'est plus obligatoire en extérieur à compter de ce jeudi, sauf dans les lieux clos, les magasins ou encore les transports.


Ce sont des boulets Au Point… (ça n'a pas de sens de dire pas de masque en extérieur sauf dans les lieux clos (magasins, transports…) qui de fait ne sont pas en extérieur !)


---> Le masque en extérieur ne restera de rigueur que dans des situations de promiscuité (file d'attente, transports, lieux bondés, tribune de stade, cours de récréation)
(https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/s...te-t-il-obligatoire-en-exterieur_2153000.html)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Il suffit de faire preuve d’un peu de bon sens.

Concernant la campagne de vaccination britannique, elle a permis justement d’amortir les effets du variant indien et donc de soulager les services des urgences.

Comme quoi, l’important est de prendre une décision politique – ici vacciner le plus de monde possible le plus rapidement possible avec ce qu’on a sous la main. Il n’y a pas de politique idéale, toutes ont montré des limites. Les anti-Brexit devenus des anti-Johnson peuvent critiquer autant qu’ils veulent (Le Monde - Le Point) la Grande-Bretagne ne s’en sort pas si mal.

Au Brésil, la Copa America est devenue un gros cluster :








						11 cas de Covid-19 supplémentaires à la Copa America, 53 au total
					

Onze nouveaux cas de Covid-19 sont apparus ce mardi chez les personnes impliquées dans la Copa America, portant à 53 le total de cas.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... j' en pleurerais presque!!!!!
> 
> C'est officiel : le port du masque n'est plus obligatoire en extérieur à compter de ce jeudi, sauf dans les lieux clos, les magasins ou encore les transports.


Bon , je prépare le confinement de Septembre


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je prépare le confinement de Septembre



Il faut arrêter. Personne n’attrape le COVID parce qu’il baisse son masque en marchant dans la rue.

On choppe le COVID dans les endroits clos et mal aérés.

Quand je marche dans mon patelin j’ai besoin de respirer, c’est pas pour les deux gusses que je vais croiser sur le trottoir. En centre-ville, j’entre et je sors des magasins et c’est plus du boulot de bien remettre le masque à cause des lunettes donc je le garde. C’est ce que je fais depuis plus d’un an, en dépit des injonctions de tous les docteurs nimbus. Le préfet est pas trop idiot et la police un gros tas de fainéants. Bref, les déclarations de Castex ne changent rien à ma vie. D’ailleurs, j’ai pour principe d’ignorer ce que disent les c--s.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

... ça y est ! J'ai mon "EU Digital COVID certificate" qui me permettra de voyager partout !   Mais comme je ne vais nulle part sauf dans un rayon de 10kms de mon domicile, je l'ai encadré comme trophée ! 

Question : peut on considérer "nulle part" comme une destination ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça y est ! J'ai mon "EU Digital COVID certificate" qui me permettra de voyager partout !   Mais comme je ne vais nulle part sauf dans un rayon de 10kms de mon domicile, je l'ai encadré comme trophée !
> 
> Question : peut on considérer "nulle part" comme une destination ?


Parfaitement:


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça y est ! J'ai mon "EU Digital COVID certificate" qui me permettra de voyager partout !   Mais comme je ne vais nulle part sauf dans un rayon de 10kms de mon domicile, je l'ai encadré comme trophée !
> 
> Question : peut on considérer "nulle part" comme une destination ?



Pareil poye moi, j' ai eut ma 2 eme dose hier et une attestation de vaccination Covid 19.

Pour le moment, pas encore vu d'utilité, mais une occasion se présentera peut etre.


----------



## patxito (16 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Pareil poye moi, j' ai eut ma 2 eme dose hier et une attestation de vaccination Covid 19.
> 
> Pour le moment, pas encore vu d'utilité, mais une occasion se présentera peut etre.


Bibi itou, et ma deuxième dose remonte à 2 semaines, à moi bientôt les longues vacances en France et en Espagne, sans masque et sans souci ! ⛱


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Demain je pars quelques jours en Espagne; certificat de vaccinations, QR code  sur mon phone.
> Je ne manquerai pas de vous informer d'éventuelles mésaventures.
> (A mon retour bien sûr !)


Comme promis, de retour, R.A.S. Passé à l'aller par Font-Romeu > Tunnel du Cadi, petite virée Catalogne/Bas Aragon, retour par Andorre; aucun contrôle sanitaire. Dans ces contrées, port du masque plus systématique qu'ici me semble-t'il. N'y étant pas allé, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe sur les plages. Bon été à tous


----------



## patxito (19 Juin 2021)

Le port du masque en extérieur cessera d'être obligatoire en Espagne à partir du 26 juin.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Ouverture des discothèques le 9 Juillet









						Les discothèques autorisées à rouvrir le 9 juillet, les concerts debout dès le 30 juin
					

Le même protocole sanitaire s’appliquera : l’obligation de produire un pass sanitaire (vaccination ou test PCR ou antigénique négatif) et un




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juin 2021)

Ça tombe bien, je pourrai donc y retourner fêter mes 74 ans


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, je pourrai donc y retourner fêter mes 74 ans



çà va guincher dur !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

Je me suis fait recaler au vaccin. 

Z’ont pas voulu me piquer. Obligé de revenir le mois prochain. 

Alors, pour votre information, si vous êtes vacciné pour quelque chose, ce n’est pas quinze jours qu’il faut compter, comme ils disent pourtant, mais quatre semaines, voire un mois. 

Sinon ça risque de compromettre l’efficacité des deux vaccins.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z’ont pas voulu me piquer. Obligé de revenir le mois prochain.


Bah attends, faut qu'ils trouvent une aiguille capable de te transpercer le cuir...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

En rentrant, je me suis consolé avec un bière. Obligé de me concentrer sur les gestes barrières.


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En rentrant, je me suis consolé avec un bière. Obligé de me concentrer sur les gestes barrières.


dans barrières il y a bar et il y a bières.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

On ne va pas se marrer.









						Alcool et acclamations interdits aux JO de Tokyo
					

Les organisateurs des Jeux Olympiques de Tokyo (23 juillet-8 août) ont dévoilé mercredi de nouvelles règles sanitaires draconiennes pour les spectateurs.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




« L’ambiance festive devra être supprimée ! » 

Déjà que les Japonais ont payé une blinde pour ces jeux dont ils ne veulent plus, mais en plus, s’ils s’y rendent ce sera pour s’emmerder (obligatoirement). 

En s’en fout, en Europe ils seront 60 000 à Wembley le 1er juillet pour célébrer la fête du COVID.


----------



## Kolof (23 Juin 2021)

Vacciné depuis peu (2ème injection reçue le 5 juin - Pfizer), je l'ai fait surtout pour *tenter de* limiter les risques de contaminer quelqu'un si jamais j'étais porteur sain, et par ailleurs pour retrouver autant que possible mes libertés (concerts etc.).
C'est vrai, on ne sait pas à ce stade si une personne vaccinée reste potentiellement contagieuse ou pas. On sait juste qu'une personne non-vaccinée l'est. Avec le recul on aura de quoi observer et tirer des conclusions. 
Bref, j'ai joué le jeu pour contribuer à ce qu'on se débarrasse de cette cochonnerie. Et pour reprendre un cours un peu plus normal de ma life.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne va pas se marrer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au programme, bière sans alcool et crécelle !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

Il arrive  





__





						Covid-19 : nouvelles données sur le variant Delta, dit « indien », en progression dans de nombreux pays
					

Identifié initialement en Inde, le variant Delta est désormais majoritaire au Royaume-Uni, où il représente environ 90 % des cas d’infection par le virus SARS-CoV-2. En date du 14 juin 2021, selon la base de données génomiques Gisaid, 61 autres pays étaient touchés par ce variant, anciennement...



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il arrive


C'est déjà de l'histoire ancienne. Maintenant nous avons la mutation du variant indien


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est déjà de l'histoire ancienne. Maintenant nous avons la mutation du variant indien


En attendant le variant de la mutation du variant.
Il ne va plus rien comprendre à où que c'est qu'il en est.
C'est comme ça qu'on va l'avoir.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Un de moins 









						Covid-19 : selon Mario Draghi, le vaccin Spoutnik V "pourrait ne jamais obtenir l'approbation de l’UE”
					

Le vaccin Spoutnik V, déjà utilisé dans 40 pays dont la Russie, le Mexique, l'Argentine, l'Inde, le Pakistan ou encore l'Iran, le Kenya et l'Algérie, "pourrait ne jamais obtenir l'approbation de l'EMA"




					www.capital.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)

*Le pass sanitaire européen est désormais disponible: à quoi ...*


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Le pass sanitaire européen est désormais disponible: à quoi ...*


Enfin valable en Suisse


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin valable en Suisse


Pour tes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un de moins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magouilles politiques. Écœurant.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Magouilles politiques. Écœurant.


Écoute France inter à 13h20.


----------



## litobar71 (26 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Écoute France inter à 13h20.


merci, toutes ces infos dans _Secrets d'Info_ (dé)montrent un monceau de zones d'ombres, courant là-bas...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Écoute France inter à 13h20.


_Radio Paris ment,
Radio Paris ment,
Radio Paris est Allemand._


----------



## Kolof (27 Juin 2021)

@louiscypher Certes on est encore dans le flou. Mais qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire que c'est en ne se vaccinant surtout pas qu'on va faire reculer l'épidémie...


----------



## boninmi (27 Juin 2021)

On peut penser néanmoins que les personnes vaccinées développant une résistance au virus, cela limite réplication du virus et par conséquent sa transmission. Sinon la franche régression de l'épidémie lorsqu'une part importante de la population est vaccinée s'expliquerait mal. Le variant indien provoquera une nouvelle poussée épidémique si les gens ne se font pas vacciner.


----------



## Kolof (27 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On peut penser néanmoins que les personnes vaccinées développant une résistance au virus, cela limite réplication du virus et par conséquent sa transmission. Sinon la franche régression de l'épidémie lorsqu'une part importante de la population est vaccinée s'expliquerait mal. Le variant indien provoquera une nouvelle poussée épidémique si les gens ne se font pas vacciner.


C'est ça. L'on observe d'ailleurs que les courbes descendantes des cas détectés journaliers, des hospitalisations, des services de réanimation, ne suivent pas le calendrier de confinement/déconfinement/pseudo-confinement ou de couvre-feu, mais que la tendance est clairement baissière depuis le flux désormais constant de l'ouverture de la vaccination au plus grand nombre (et les capacités de vaccination que cela impose : centres de vaccination, approvisionnements de doses, etc.). En mars/avril encore, trouver un endroit pour se faire vacciner était le parcours du combattant (et encore fallait-il être éligible), aujourd'hui, dans une large partie du territoire, on trouve à recevoir au moins la 1ère injection sans difficulté. C'est quand même ça, qu'on le veuille ou non, qui a largement contribué à ce qu'aujourd'hui les statistiques soient encourageantes. Ce qui n'empêche évidemment pas de rester vigilants cet été, notamment en raison du variant Delta.


----------



## Kolof (27 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Le vaccin de la grippe n'a jamais arrêté la grippe.


Certes, mais grâce au vaccin anti-grippe, ce qui fut jadis une succession d'épidémies est devenu aujourd'hui une maladie qui n'est pas sans victimes, mais leur nombre est sans commune mesure avec ce que c'était. 
Je suis d'accord qu'en science on observe avant de conclure, mais le moment venu, et si ça reprend à la rentrée (avis scientifique ou opinion ?), la cause "pas assez de gens vaccinés = pas d'immunité collective" risque d'être évoquée.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2021)

Un dimanche d'élections régionales et départementales comme les autres ou presque…


louiscypher a dit:


> Comme disait Einstein,


Tu me saoules avec ton Einstein !


louiscypher a dit:


> la connaissance c'est l'expérience, tout le reste n'est qu'information


Ouais…

Je te propose de relire cette citation depuis ton petit nombril et tes interventions passées, sous d'autres pseudos d'utilisateurs macgé. D'expérience en expérience, de dérapages en emportements et de tapes sur les doigts au coupage de sifflet, tu dois avoir connaissance des conséquences à l'encontre de ce type de commentaires…



louiscypher a dit:


> (je rajouterais : bidon !)


Bidon ! C'est le mot.
Tu peux croire ce que tu veux mais tu es sur un site généraliste. Enfin, un forum d'entraide informatique dotée d'un espace de détente. Pas un comptoir où étaler sans vergogne son point de vue à grand renfort de dénigrement et paire de baffes virtuelles.

Surtout que, dimanche soir d'élections régionales et départementales oblige, si je prenais cinq minutes pour analyser ton intervention, je dirai que c'est toi l'insurgé. Le gouailleur donneur de leçons venu nous éclairer de ses lumières. De la vérité, devrai-je même dire, à cette assemblée d'estropiées du bulbe (ça va, j'ai bien ?)

Sauf que non chéri ! Sans lien pour étayer tes dires, tout ce que tu énonces n'est rien de plus qu'un tissu de conneries à la sauce Einstein ! Compiler données scientifiques, expériences sociales et avis personnel de la sorte ne passent définitivement plus ici.

Alors je vais passer la serpillière, une fois – sans mauvais jeu de mots envers nos amis belges – mais il n'y aura pas de seconde fois mon grand.

//en clair, j'ai encore quelques paris sportifs en court. J'ai donc encore besoin de tes lumières footballistiques mais passée la finale…

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale 
(et moi finir ma Beluga)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

La vaccination obligatoire pour les soignants ?









						Covid-19 : le gouvernement prêt à rendre la vaccination obligatoire pour les soignants
					

Seuls 57 % des personnels des Ehpad et 64 % de ceux des établissements de santé ont reçu au moins une dose de vaccin. Jean Castex a annoncé la tenue d’une consultation sur une possible obligation à l’immunisation, alors que la Fédération hospitalière de France et le conseil d’orientation de la...




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juillet 2021)

"Il vaut mieux se faire vacciner même s'il ne se passe rien que de risquer qu'il se passe quelque chose de pire en ne se faisant pas vacciner".
(Devise Shadok remaniée, à l'attention des ergoteurs omniscients).
Prochaine leçon: on tentera d'adapter le pari de Pascal, Dieu, vaccin, pour ou contre, sans opinion ?...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2021)

Chez les vaccinés et non-vaccinés la mortalité est «comparable»: les propos de Raoult tiennent-ils la route?
					

Évoquant le cas du Royaume-Uni, champion européen en matière vaccinale, le professeur Didier Raoult affirme que «la politique extrêmement active de la vaccination n’aura pas donné les résultats escomptés». Les données statistiques...




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chez les vaccinés et non-vaccinés la mortalité est «comparable»: les propos de Raoult tiennent-ils la route?
> 
> 
> Évoquant le cas du Royaume-Uni, champion européen en matière vaccinale, le professeur Didier Raoult affirme que «la politique extrêmement active de la vaccination n’aura pas donné les résultats escomptés». Les données statistiques...
> ...


J'ai lu et relu l'article, et n'ai vu de sa part nulle part autre chose que des affirmations péremptoires.
_"Chez nous, la proportion des vaccinés parmi les cas positifs augmente et on n’a pas l’impression qu’elle soit radicalement différente de celle des non-vaccinés."
"On a une mortalité comparable à celle chez les non-vaccinés"_

D'où tient-il ses certitudes ?


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2021)

"n’aura pas donné les résultats escomptés»."


Ben, j' ai plutot l'impression que les rtésutats sont là. Trés clairement, nombre de contamination, d' hospitalisations et de déces en nette baisse.

Quand a "sputnik" ils pourraient se pencher sur la situation russe , qui ne semble pas des plus brillantes.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2021)

L’article précise que comme le nombre de vacciné augmente, il est normal que leur part dans les cas recensés augmente aussi. C’est de la simple mathématique.

Pour le reste, l’article donne le lien vers la vidéo de Raoult que je trouve par moment consternante. Il critique l’emballement journalistique mais lui aussi fait des raccourcis surprenant « Grande-Bretagne modèle de tout le monde » ?? « Là ou il y a le plus de corruption » ??

Il me donne l’impression de se perdre dans son obsession du « big pharma ». Ok. Les laboratoires s’en mettent plein les poches, mais je pense que les gens s’en foutent actuellement. Ce qu’ils veulent c’est retrouver une vie « normale ».

Et puis, il parle de « vaccinés » mais ne précise pas ce qu’il entend par là, une ou deux injection ? C’est important. T’es vacciné à deux et protégé après un certain délai.

La conclusion de l’article de Sputnik ne donne pas raison au professeur Raoult, loin de là :

Les données sur la mortalité due au Covid-19 au Royaume-Uni sont encore plus rassurantes: malgré une hausse des contaminations depuis plusieurs semaines, aucune augmentation significative de décès n’est en vue. Tandis que, lors de la vague de l’hiver, au tout début de la campagne vaccinale, le pays de Shakespeare enregistrait plus de 1.500 décès quotidiennement, le 3 juillet il y en a eu «seulement» 18. Selon les autorités sanitaires britanniques, cette mortalité durablement basse est justement le fruit d’une vaccination réussie.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Quand a "sputnik" ils pourraient se pencher sur la situation russe , qui ne semble pas des plus brillantes.



C’est évoqué il me semble dans d’autres articles (ou c’était sur le site de RT).

Le problème des Russes est qu’il y a une forte défiance à se faire vacciner. Là-bas aussi le vaccin amorti les effets du variant indien (delta comme ils disent) mais beaucoup de gens ne se font pas vacciner.

Et puis, il faut rappeler : ce sont des populations fragiles qui succombent. Le COVID ce n’est pas la peste noire. Gardons raison.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le COVID ce n’est pas la peste noire. Gardons raison.


Je plussoie


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La conclusion de l’article de Sputnik ne donne pas raison au professeur Raoult, loin de là


Oui, ma réaction porte sur le titre qui semble lui donner raison, alors qu'effectivement l'article complet est beaucoup plus nuancé. Par contre à lire les réactions la team Raoult s'est arrêtée au titre !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2021)

Une nouvelle vague arrive 









						Covid-19 : "Une vague est possible dès la fin juillet", alerte Olivier Véran face à la progression du variant Delta
					

Le ministre de la Santé invite les Français à aller se faire vacciner, rappelant que "les vaccins font chuter le risque de forme grave, y compris avec le variant Delta.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, ma réaction porte sur le titre qui semble lui donner raison, alors qu'effectivement l'article complet est beaucoup plus nuancé. Par contre à lire les réactions la team Raoult s'est arrêtée au titre !


Le titre est sous forme interrogative, non affirmative et l’introduction annonce de suite une conclusion plus nuancée.

Après, les commentaires… je les lis peu.


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2021)

*Si*, à tout être humain, on pouvait transmettre, *sans* *piqûre*, le principe actif d'un vaccin, quels seraient les arguments des anti-vaccination ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> *Si*, à tout être humain, on pouvait transmettre, *sans* piqûre, le principe actif d'un vaccin, quels seraient les arguments des anti-vaccination ?



Ce n’est pas une attaque. Je précise au cas où tu le prendrais mal.

Qui s’en cogne des opinions des anti-vaccins ? C’est une minorité. Les médias sur-exposent leurs délires. Ils trouveront toujours à redire. Ce n’est pas de la science, c’est de la religion. Ça procède de la croyance pas de la preuve, encore moins de la logique.

Les gens ne sont pas anti-vaccin. Ils s’interrogent. Légitimement, vu le brouhaha médiatique. Il faut les informer en toute transparence, pas les obliger ni les stigmatiser.

M’enfin, là c’est l’été. Et comme d’habitude, l’été les Français n’en ont rien à foutre de rien. Ils pensent aux vacances, « et quand la bise fut venue elle se trouva bien dépourvue ».

Pourtant, si on veut être prêt à la rentrée, c’est maintenant qu’il faut se faire piquer.

Pronostic : en septembre ces « veaux » prendront d’assaut les centres de vaccination et pesteront de ne pas avoir de rendez-vous.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2021)

Deuxième dose ce matin...
Et bien entre les primo et secondo vaccinants, y avait pas foule par rapport au mois de mai...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Deuxième dose ce matin...
> Et bien entre les primo et secondo vaccinants, y avait pas foule par rapport au mois de mai...


Madame vient d’avoir sa deuxième dose, même constat sur l’affluence. 

Ma première dose demain (enfin !).


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> en septembre ces « veaux » prendront d’assaut les centres de vaccination


En attendant ces veaux (pour rester poli) ont squatté la place Maginot à Nancy avec une belle brochette de (choisissez votre qualificatif) : Martine Wonner, Christian Perronne, Richard Boutry... Manquaient Bigard et Lalanne
Squatté car le meeting n'a pas été autorisé dans le parc prévu à l'origine, du coup ils se sont installés sur la place, empêchant du coup l'UNICEF, qui avait l'autorisation, de faire de la retape pour le programme COVAX. Double effet kisscool 

Sans parler de la subtilité de certaines actions

Bref, on n'est pas sorti le cUl des ronces.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pronostic : en septembre ces « veaux » prendront d’assaut les centres de vaccination et pesteront de ne pas avoir de rendez-vous.


C'est évident !
Et ce sont eux aussi qui viendront ré-engorger les hôpitaux en cas de contamination !


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est évident !
> Et ce sont eux aussi qui viendront ré-engorger les hôpitaux en cas de contamination !


Le nombre des hospitalisés et des réanimés vient de recommencer (faiblement) à augmenter.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le nombre des hospitalisés et des réanimés vient de recommencer (faiblement) à augmenter.


C'est qu'un début


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qui s’en cogne des opinions des anti-vaccins ?


Loustic se cogne aussi des _opinions_ , il évoquait les _arguments_. 
Exemple récent d'action de quelques anti-vaccins :

Des pompiers portent plainte contre des anti-vaccin après une pendaison symbolique.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Loustic se cogne aussi des _opinions_ , il évoquait les _arguments_.
> Exemple récent d'action de quelques anti-vaccins :
> 
> Des pompiers portent plainte contre des anti-vaccin après une pendaison symbolique.



Mouai. Ils ont quand même l’indignation facile. Le « message » n’était pas contre les pompiers semble-t-il.

Je trouve qu’on leur fait beaucoup trop de publicité. « une centaine de personnes » qui ne méritent pas qu’on dépense du temps de l’énergie et des moyens pour eux.



Romuald a dit:


> Squatté car le meeting n'a pas été autorisé


D’habitude les forces de l’ordre font preuve de plus de célérité pour dégager les rassemblements inopportuns.

Idée : au prochain rassemblement de ce type, que quelqu’un amène une sono et balance de la techno. Le ménage sera vite fait et cela couvrira leurs élucubrations.



Romuald a dit:


> En attendant ces veaux



Par « veaux » je ne parlais pas des anti-vaccin mais des Français en faisant référence au mot du général de Gaulle. Les Français qui glandent au lieu de prendre rendez-vous dans les créneaux de vaccination libres actuellement.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2021)

Il serait de salubrité publique que MacGé nous ponde un petit ebook reprenant tous les messages de ce fil, ça ferait rire mes petits-enfants dans 20 ou 30 ans 
"Parler pour ne rien dire et ne rien dire pour parler sont les deux principes majeurs et rigoureux de tous ceux qui feraient mieux de la fermer avant de l'ouvrir" (Pierre Dac, bien sûr).


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il serait de salubrité publique que MacGé nous ponde un petit ebook reprenant tous les messages de ce fil, ça ferait rire mes petits-enfants dans 20 ou 30 ans
> "Parler pour ne rien dire et ne rien dire pour parler sont les deux principes majeurs et rigoureux de tous ceux qui feraient mieux de la fermer avant de l'ouvrir" (Pierre Dac, bien sûr).




Je te trouve bien sévère. 

Après, personne n'est obligé de lire ce thread, ni d'ailleurs d'y poster, fort heureusement.


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le nombre des hospitalisés et des réanimés vient de recommencer (faiblement) à augmenter.


Rectification: les chiffres de ce jour sur CovidTracker inversent sensiblement ceux de la veille qui étaient peut-être conséquence des biais du week end. Néanmoins le nombre de cas positifs, le taux d'incidence (23, il reste bas), le taux de reproduction R (0,8, il reste inférieur à 1) sont en hausse.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juillet 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "Parler pour ne rien dire"


C'est tout moi.
Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Nouvoul a dit:
> 
> 
> > Il serait de salubrité publique que MacGé nous ponde un petit ebook reprenant tous les messages de ce fil, ça ferait rire mes petits-enfants dans 20 ou 30 ans
> ...


Laisse-donc pérorer ce vieux retraité attaché au peu du peu d'intelligence qu'il conserve – pour nous mettre en boîte.
À juger ces contemporains au moyen d'un chiasme, on ne sort rarement gagnant !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> L'indicateur des primovaccinés est mis à jour...


+ 1


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> À juger ces contemporains au moyen d'un chiasme, on ne sort rarement gagnant !


 ... J'ai vécu plus de 71 ans sans savoir ce qu'est un "chiasme" - Mais, comme dit le professeur Moustache, je mourrai moins bête mais je mourrai quand même !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> + 1



Je l’avais mis dans les chiffres mais visiblement on ne veut pas que je fasse nombre. (discrimination)

Voilà, j’ai eu ma première piqûre de Pfizer BioNtech. (j’aime pas les piqûres mais j’aime bien écrire le mot)

Le docteur m’a indiqué les possibles effets indésirables. Je suis déçu, pas de transformations génétiques en vue. J’aurais bien aimé avoir une queue de Marsupilami… ou une pine de cheval.

Il m’a confirmé que la protection ne sera effective qu’après au moins deux semaines suivant la deuxième injection. Malgré cela, je serai toujours potentiellement contagieux si je chope le COVID. Donc vigilance et masque. Autant pour ceux qui prônent la vaccination obligatoire pour atteindre la chimérique « immunité de groupe ». Le vaccin vous protège vous, pas les autres. Pour les autres c’est le masque et les gestes barrières.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je l’avais mis dans les chiffres mais visiblement on ne veut pas que je fasse nombre. (discrimination)
> 
> Voilà, j’ai eu ma première piqûre de Pfizer BioNtech. (j’aime pas les piqûres mais j’aime bien écrire le mot)
> 
> ...




Content pour toi, pour ta première injection ! 

Peut-être l'avais-je déjà dit, mais je me suis senti bien, psychologiquement, après la deuxième injection, et peut-être mieux encore si c'est possible il y a quelques jours, en atteignant la date de mon immunité vaccinale.  
Immunité vaccinale : une à deux semaines après la première injection, mais comme la majorité des gens je compte deux semaines, pour ne pas prendre de risques.
Même si l'immunité n'est pas absolue, comme on sait, mais elle protège des formes graves, y compris avec le Delta. 


Par ailleurs, je le rappelle même si les chiffres peuvent dans une certaine mesure varier d'une source à une autre : en cas d'infection au virus, une personne vaccinée est moins contagieuse (voire beaucoup moins contagieuse) qu'une personne non vaccinée. 
Encore * un article* évoquant entre autres ce sujet.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je le rappelle même si les chiffres peuvent dans une certaine mesure varier d'une source à une autre : en cas d'infection au virus, une personne vaccinée est moins contagieuse (voire beaucoup moins contagieuse) qu'une personne non vaccinée.
> Encore * un article* évoquant entre autres ce sujet.


La situation en Grande-Bretagne et en Israel tend à prouver actuellement le contraire.

Le virus est dans l’air. Si tu en respires tu es contaminé et donc contaminant. Le virus a démontré sa capacité de résilience dans les muqueuses du nez (symptôme d’agueusie). Le médecin me l’a rappelé.

L’immunité collective c’est du pipeau. Dans les faits un variant chasse l’autre.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> comme dit le professeur Moustache


Demande-lui si je n'aurais pas dû ajouter un _que_ entre _sort_ et _rarement_.
Les rêves d'appendices exotiques de notre vacciné du jour me font douter…


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La situation en Grande-Bretagne et en Israel tend à prouver actuellement le contraire.
> 
> Le virus est dans l’air. Si tu en respires tu es contaminé et donc contaminant. Le virus a démontré sa capacité de résilience dans les muqueuses du nez (symptôme d’agueusie). Le médecin me l’a rappelé.
> 
> L’immunité collective c’est du pipeau. Dans les faits un variant chasse l’autre.




J'ai déjà plusieurs fois parlé de la situation britannique ; je ne remets pas de lien. 
Jusqu'à récemment, les Britanniques avait très majoritairement été vaccinés à l'AsttaZenaca, vaccin d'une efficacité discutable avec certains variants.
De plus, les "vaccinés" , pour la plupart, n'avaient reçu qu'une seule dose au lieu de deux. 
Une seule dose d'AstraZeneca, c' est très insuffisant, en particulier contre le variant Delta. 
La politique vaccinale de ce pays a beaucoup évolué dernièrement, et s'oriente désormais vers des schémas vaccinaux  complets ( avec deux doses, donc).

*Le cas d'Israël est très différent. *


* Article reprenant les exemples du Royaume-Uni et d'Israël. *

* Autre article sur le même sujet*.

Même si les vaccins ne protègent pas à 100%  contre le variant Delta, leur utilité et même leur caractère indispensable reste absolument d'actualité.
Ces articles le rappellent. 

Ou, pour le dire autrement, si la situation n'est pas parfaite avec le vaccin, elle serait catastrophique et hors de contrôle sans le vaccin.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Boris Johnson se prépare à ouvrir toutes les vannes en Angleterre. On verra bien.   



Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou, pour le dire autrement, si la situation n'est pas parfaite avec le vaccin, elle serait catastrophique et hors de contrôle sans le vaccin.


Assurément.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2021)

Les médecins vont pouvoir connaître la liste de leurs patients non vaccinés.









						La Cnil valide l'envoi aux médecins traitants de la liste de leurs patients non vaccinés
					

La commission indique cependant que des «garanties fortes» doivent être mises en place pour encadrer ce dispositif.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2021)

En parcourant, je tombe sur:









						Covid-19: à quoi pourrait ressembler la quatrième vague?
					

Jugée inexorable par les épidémiologistes, la quatrième vague de coronavirus pourrait de nouveau frapper les hôpitaux. Reste à savoir quand.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Et là , je dix; ygnyamarrr!!!!

YGNYAMARRR!!!!!

(allez... tous ensembles!!!)

YYYGGGNNYYYAAAAAMMMMAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Berthold (8 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> […] Et là , je *dix*; ygnyamarrr!!!! […]


Ben non, y disent *quatre*, eux.


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2021)

Vous reprendrez bien une 3e dose !?









						Vaccin : Pfizer teste une mise à jour contre le variant Delta et une 3e dose « prometteuse »
					

BioNTech et Pfizer ont annoncé des résultats « prometteurs » sur une 3e dose de leur vaccin contre la maladie Covid-19. Ce « booster » serait particulièrement efficace contre le variant Delta. Mais les entreprises développent aussi une nouvelle formule, spécifiquement adaptée à ce variant. Les...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2021)

Bah, une de plus ou de moins...


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2021)

Alors la, aucun souci, vu que de tout de façon, il faudra sûrement faire des rappels réguliers comme pour la grippe saisonnière.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2021)

Que faisait mon pharmacien en ce début d'après-midi ?
…
…
…
…
…
…
Il jetait ses doses périmées de vaccins AstraZeneca…
…
…
…
…
…
…
Monde de merde !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2021)

Le pass sanitaire va être étendu 









						Vaccination, passe sanitaire, réformes : retrouvez les annonces d’Emmanuel Macron
					

Les personnels soignants qui ne seront pas vaccinés au 15 septembre ne pourront plus travailler et ne seront plus payés, a ensuite annoncé Olivier Véran, le ministre de la santé. Les tests PCR seront rendus payants cet automne, sauf sur prescription médicale.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...le gouvernement est bien décidé à faire le forcing pour une vaccination générale, voire obligatoire dans certains secteurs.


Oui ! Le gouvernement a réagi comme il fallait ! Si une moitié des françaises et des français n'a pas attendu l'obligation d'une vaccination pour se faire piquer, l'autre moitié aura préféré qu'on l'impose et la menace pour se bouger le derche… Enfin, tant qu'on atteint l'objectif peu importe la manière.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! Le gouvernement a réagi comme il fallait ! Si une moitié des françaises et des français n'a pas attendu l'obligation d'une vaccination pour se faire piquer, l'autre moitié aura préféré qu'on l'impose et la menace pour se bouger le derche… Enfin, tant qu'on atteint l'objectif peu importe la manière.


Une dictature ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une dictature ?


Mon pauvre Juju… 
T'es pas prêt de te faire une bosse au front avec des interrogations pareilles.

Mais je comprends qu'une telle sentence rhétorique suive ma remarque. Seulement, ça n'est pas tes deux mots qui avanceront le début d'une once d'un programme autocratique. Non. Ils dénotent plutôt de l'absence d'un esprit de citoyenneté et de bon sens. Pas forcément chez toi, hein, tu peux très bien te faire le relais d'une opinion lue, vue ou entendue. Sauf que non, nous ne pouvons pas saluer le système quand ça nous arrange et le quereller dès qu'il nous démange. Pas si nous souhaitons sortir au plus vite de cette crise.

Je l'ai déjà dis par le passé et je te le redis. Vous pourrez faire le bilan une fois le virus derrière nous. Mais en attendant, on va dans le sens indiqué, la vaccination de toutes et tous les français !!!

Point barre !


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une dictature ?


Je ne sais pas.
Ça ne m'étonne cependant pas trop de ce gouvernement.
J'attendais patiemment de me faire vacciner parce que, dixit mon médecin, ayant chopé le virus je n'étais pas prioritaire (médecin que je suis tout disposé à croire, même si je me demande).
Ben maintenant, animé d'un esprit bien gaulois, je n'ai absolument aucune envie d'y aller.
Venir me sortir que je suis obligé de me faire vacciner pour aller faire mes courses m'exaspère au plus haut point.
Il n'en fallait pas plus pour me braquer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben maintenant, animé d'un esprit bien gaulois, je n'ai absolument aucune envie d'y aller.
> Venir me sortir que je suis obligé de me faire vacciner pour aller faire mes courses m'exaspère au plus haut point.
> Il n'en fallait pas plus pour me braquer.


Le problème est que tu ne vis pas sur une ile déserte.
C'est de vivre en société qui te permet de trouver des commerces pour faire TES courses, tout comme d'avoir un médecin pour veiller sur TA santé.
Bien évidemment, tu as le droit (c'est important TON droit)de préférer vivre dans la jungle.
Tu peux t'y rendre immédiatement - pas de formalités sanitaires pour t'y installer- ce qui te permettra de vivre sereinement à l'abri des commerces et des médecins.

Et aussi d'imbéciles comme moi qui ont mauvais caractère !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Ce qui me surprend le plus , c'est de voir le nombre de personnes s'inscrire pour faire le vaccin après le discours du Président


----------



## patxito (14 Juillet 2021)

Toute vie en société implique certaines contraintes. Celle d’être vacciné est bien moins attentatoire aux droits et libertés qu’un nouveau confinement...


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend le plus , c'est de voir le nombre de personnes s'inscrire pour faire le vaccin après le discours du Président


Ça c'est le résultat de la sanction suprême de ne pas être payé, pas de vaccin, pas de salaire, dans certains secteurs. Il n'y a pas à tergiverser, nous ne sommes plus au moyen âge, au temps de la peste et du choléra qui décimait la moitié de l'Europe. Actuellement nous avons les moyens d'éradiquer cette pandémie en se faisant vacciner, alors faisons-le !

Il ne faut pas penser qu'à soi, mais à tous ses proches, son environnement de tous les jours au travail et hors travail. À l'heure actuelle je suis content de toutes ces mesures contraignantes qui évitent un maximum la visite des gens malades dans les cliniques et hôpitaux, qui est le premier berceau de toute circulation d'un microbe, d'un virus !

Ne pas oublier qu'une deuxième injection ne protégera pas à long terme, il faudra en passer par une troisième injection pour prolonger son efficacité. Des dommages collatéraux ont toujours existé depuis la création des premiers médicaments, mais à chaque fois ce sont les plus faibles qui en pâtissent et malheureusement on ne peut pas l'éviter, c'est impossible.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend le plus , c'est de voir le nombre de personnes s'inscrire pour faire le vaccin après le discours du Président



Il n'y a que les cons qui ne changent pas d'avis  

Ensuite, se faire vacciner est assez contraignant au niveau des démarches. J'ai dû aider ma voisine de 90 ans qui n'avait pas envie de se coltiner toutes les démarches pour se faire vacciner. De tout de façon, elle ne sort pas (sauf pour les courses, sauf pour voir les amis, sauf pour les cérémonies...LOL). Au final, j'ai bien galéré moi aussi, mais elle est vaccinée est est contente.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Il ne faut pas penser qu'à soi, mais à tous ses proches, son environnement de tous les jours au travail et hors travail. À l'heure actuelle je suis content de toutes ces mesures contraignantes qui évitent un maximum la visite des gens malades dans les cliniques et hôpitaux, qui est le premier berceau de toute circulation d'un microbe, d'un virus !


Je plussoie


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.


Et pourtant…


lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça ne m'étonne cependant pas trop de ce gouvernement.


Ce gouvernement !? Penses-tu vraiment qu'une autre équipe gouvernementale ou disons, plus en adéquation avec tes opinions, puisse agir différemment face au fléau que nous traversons ?!


lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben maintenant, animé d'un esprit bien gaulois, je n'ai absolument aucune envie d'y aller.
> Venir me sortir que je suis obligé de me faire vacciner pour aller faire mes courses m'exaspère au plus haut point.


Range ton « esprit bien gaulois » dans ta poche, le temps n'est pas aux atermoiements ! L'obligation que tu vois comme une entrave à ta liberté ou quelque chose du genre n'est en rien le fait d'un prince jupitérien. Ce n'est que l'expression d'une condition sous-jacente à la libre circulation des individus sur le territoire. Le fait qu'elle soit dite à haute voix n'empêche pas qu'elle était tout autant valide avant.


lamainfroide a dit:


> Il n'en fallait pas plus pour me braquer.


Cyclisme et tour de France oblige, je ne dirai qu'une chose. Change de braquet ! 


Jura39 a dit:


> Je plussoie


Tu vois…

Si je prenais deux minutes pour éplucher tes derniers messages, tu rejoindrais la liste des bannis du sujet…
Tu es quand même passé d'un « rendez-vous compte les gars, le pass sanitaire va être généralisé ! Y'a vraiment de quoi lever les yeux au ciel ! » deux heures après l'allocution du président, à un message limite 'troll de service' dans la foulée de mon intervention 'pro-vaccination pour tous' et finalement tomber d'accord avec un message tout aussi pro-vaccin que le mien, entrecoupé par une intervention d'étonnement agacé. Comme si, ne trouvant personne d'autre que le cochon de service pour accréditer tes doutes ou tes envies d'en découdre avec l'autorité, tu te rangeais derrière la voix du plus grand nombre, soit le reste des intervenants des heures passées.

Non, il ne vaut mieux pas que je m'arrête deux minutes sur ton cas !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Je suis vacciné depuis 26 Mai de ma deuxième dose alors , je ne suis pas contre le vaccin  
Quand a l'idée de me bannir de ce sujet , ne te gêne surtout pas


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

45 000 euros et d'un an de prison en cas de manquements aux obligations de contrôle du pass sanitaire









						Covid-19. Pass sanitaire : jusqu'à 45 000 euros d'amende pour les établissements qui ne feront pas de contrôles
					

Les établissements accueillant du public seront passibles de 45 000 euros et d'un an de prison en cas de manquements aux obligations de contrôle du pass sanitaire.




					www.estrepublicain.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce qui me surprend le plus , c'est de voir le nombre de personnes s'inscrire pour faire le vaccin après le discours du Président



Des veaux.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Dans un pays où la privation de liberté constitue la peine capitale, ils veulent maintenant placer sous contrainte (10 jours à « domicile » sous surveillance policière ça reste une peine de prison) des citoyens parce qu’ils auraient « un test positif ». Vu le taux de mortalité toujours très bas de cette maladie c’est disproportionné. À quand la prison pour la grippe ? Quid de la réalité de ces « tests », de leur condition de réalisation et de leur interprétation ? Quand on voit que les contrôles anti-dopages produit par des laboratoires règlementés peuvent être mis en défaut dans un sens comme dans l'autre cela me laisse très perplexe.

Les gens qui espèrent aujourd’hui  juguler le COVID en généralisant de force la vaccination déchanteront bientôt. Tout ce que la vaccination empêche avec certitude c’est de développer une forme grave et de finir sous respirateur ou avec un tube dans la gorge à l’hôpital. C’est bien, et c’est pour cela que j’attend avec impatience ma deuxième injection, mais cela ne justifie pas les mesures prisent en ce moment, encore moins les propos hystériques proférés contre les personnes qui ne partagent pas l’avis de la majorité du troupeau.

Nous ne sommes toujours pas sortis de la gestion bureaucratique et politicienne de la crise, coupée des réalités pratiques et même scientifiques.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les gens qui espèrent aujourd’hui  juguler le COVID en généralisant de force la vaccination déchanteront bientôt. Tout ce que la vaccination empêche avec certitude c’est de développer une forme grave et de finir sous respirateur ou avec un tube dans la gorge à l’hôpital. C’est bien, et c’est pour cela que j’attend avec impatience ma deuxième injection, mais cela ne justifie pas les mesures prisent en ce moment (...)



Bah de mon point de vue, que la vaccination évite les formes graves, rien que ce seul fait, suffit à justifier les contraintes annoncées. Une chose à bien garder à l'esprit, derrière chaque hospitalisation, on a du personnel soignant qui depuis 18 mois subit vague après vague sans répit ni repos.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2021)

Tiens ! Au sujet des propos hystériques, j'ai entendu une infirmière martiniquaise dire « qu'elle ne voulait pas servir de cobaye et patati et patata… » Hum… Servir de cobaye quand 3 milliards de doses de vaccins ont été injectées dans le monde ?! Si ça, ce n'est pas de l'hystérie…


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

La privation de liberté, on l'a largement vécu.

Avec le confinement, interdiction de sortir a plus d'un kilometre de chez soi, pas plus d'une heure, et avec un papier de controle a remplir par soi meme, heure de sortie, motif...

Et si etre vacciné peut permetre (Et encore, on est pas sur a 100%!!, mais en tout cas on est plus sur a 100% que si personne ne s' était fait vacciné  on serait toujours sous confinement dur. avec le droit de sortir une fois par jour a moins d'1 kilometre etc... et avec des hopitaux qui serait au bord de l'effondrement. On a une grande chance qu'un vasccin ait été trouvé. (Un virus comme celui du sida, il n'y a tooujours pas de vaccin 20 / 30 ans plus tard.)

Sauf a avoir envie de se retrouver dans une pandémie interminable, ou dans 10 ans 20 ans on serat encore a fond dedans, avec toutes les conséquences que çà impliquerait, arret a terme de 'économie, de la vie sociale , etc...
La seule porte de sortie que l'on ait actuellement, c' est le vaccin, il n'y a aucune autre porte de sortie, aucune. Alors,c' est soi çà, soi l'effondrement de la société. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah de mon point de vue, que la vaccination évite les formes graves, rien que ce seul fait, suffit à justifier les contraintes annoncées. Une chose à bien garder à l'esprit, derrière chaque hospitalisation, on a du personnel soignant qui depuis 18 mois subit vague après vague sans répit ni repos.



Les formes graves sont proportionnellement marginales. Les personnes à risques sont clairement identifiées aujourd’hui. Cela ne justifie pas dans une démocratie avancée une obligation vaccinale généralisée. L’Allemagne s’y refuse. D’ailleurs, le gouvernement en est bien conscient puisqu’il joue sur les mots. Il n’oblige pas à la vaccination, il t’empêche de vivre normalement si tu ne t’y soumets pas.

Il procède avec le COVID comme avec l’anti-terrorisme. Tout est bon à faire reculer les libertés fondamentales et à mettre un peu plus les citoyens sous contrôle policier, sans que pour autant cela influe de quelque façon que ce soit sur le terrorisme ou sur la diffusion du virus. Le COVID se contre-fiche des amendes, que ce soit de 150 ou 45 000 €.

Conséquence immédiate de la ruée artificielle créée par Macron : pénurie annoncée de vaccins dans le mois qui vient. On va se retrouver avec des gens qui auront réellement besoin de se faire vacciner et qui ne le pourront pas, faute de créneaux, faute de produit. Ils piqueront à l’Astra-Zeneca, histoire de vider le stock commandé, dont on sait qu’il est moins efficace contre les derniers variants et qui n’est pas autorisé dans beaucoup de pays. Encore un exploit de la République Soviétique Française.



patlek a dit:


> On a une grande chance qu'un vasccin ait été trouvé.



Les vaccins étaient déjà prêt en laboratoires aussitôt que le séquençage génétique du virus a été publié (janvier 2020). Ce sont les tests et la validation qui prennent le plus de temps. 

Comparer le COVID-19 au SIDA montre à quel point vous avez perdu toute mesure. C’est fondamentalement une grippe, une mauvaise grippe atypique, mais une grippe quand même. Et ne croyez pas vous en débarrasser comme ça. Il est trop mutagène.

"La mortalité concerne principalement les personnes âgées, l'âge moyen des décès dus à la Covid-19 étant de 81 ans, les personnes présentant des comorbidités (diabète, obésité etc...). Le taux de létalité, estimé à environ 0,5 % en moyenne, varie de 0,01 % pour les moins de 15 ans à 17,4 % pour les plus de 90 ans. Le taux de décès varie aussi selon les pays. » (Wikipedia)

Oui, il y a des gens qui meurent. Tous les ans, il y a des gens qui meurent de la grippe. C’est pour cela qu’il y a une campagne d’incitation à la vaccination contre la grippe chaque année. Va-t-on rendre cela aussi « obligatoire » sous forme de « pass-sanitaire » ?



patlek a dit:


> Avec le confinement, interdiction de sortir a plus d'un kilometre de chez soi, pas plus d'une heure, et avec un papier de controle a remplir par soi meme, heure de sortie, motif...



Pour soulager notre système de santé *défaillant* suite à des politiques de restrictions financières à courte vue. Si le premier confinement pouvait s’entendre, le second est déjà politiquement plus problématique puisque rien n’a été fait pour corriger les carences des hôpitaux entre temps.


Je suis pour la vaccination mais contre son obligation. Elle ne protège que soi. La situation ne justifie en rien une nouvelle atteinte aux libertés fondamentales.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker Président, Moonwalker Président !
(Mais sur la Lune    , sinon d'une Académie Savante)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Sur les tests par lesquels le gouvernement à l’intention de vous incarcérer :

"Mesurer la contagiosité du virus n'est pas simple. Le test-diagnostic RT-PCR n'indique que la présence d'ARN viral (en fait d'un fragment qui diffère selon les tests), *il ne peut pas différencier l'ARN de virus activement infectieux et celui de restes de virus inactivés par le système immunitaire. Il ne mesure donc pas le degré de contagiosité du patient.* La réplication active du virus peut cependant être démontrée par l'analyse d'intermédiaires réplicatifs sous-génomiques viraux, mais ce n'est pas une pratique de routine en laboratoire. 

Un bon moyen d'établir le pouvoir infectieux et la contagiosité est la culture virale (_in vitro_), mais elle n'est pas utilisable en pratique, car elle est longue, non représentative de la vitesse de reproduction du virus _in vivo_, et de faible sensitivité (beaucoup d'échec de culture). Pour la grippe, il existe une corrélation entre la quantité de copies retrouvée par RT-PCR et la quantité de virus retrouvée par culture virale. Il n’existe aucune donnée pour le SARS-CoV-2. »
(Wikipédia. Article « Maladie du coronavirus 2019 »)


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Heuuu.. Moonwalker..

Il n' y a pas que ceux qui meurent... et qui aurait 80 ans...

Une "grippe"...

Il y a du monde a passer en réanimation, sous oxygene. Et pas que des gens agés!!  ... En tunisie, les plus de 60 ans n'ont plus le droit a l'oxygene. Les hopitaux sont saturés total... Par une "grippe", c' est celà...  sacré"grippe" quand meme.!









						Covid-19 : la Tunisie débordée par une situation sanitaire "catastrophique"
					

Depuis trois semaines, le nombre de nouveaux cas de Covid-19 a explosé en Tunisie. Le ministère de la Santé parle "d'effondrement" du système sanitaire.




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				




Elle a belle allure quand meme cette grippe...

Un bon grog , et au lit!!


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juillet 2021)

Scoop ! MacGé va mettre sur le marché un vaccin anti-Moon


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Il y a la réalité et ce que te vendent les médias avec leurs gros titres.

La mort vous est devenue insupportable mais elle est l’issue de toute vie.

La Tunisie je m’en cogne. _Delenda est Cartago_ comme disait Caton l’ancien. Ils ont les problèmes qu’ils se sont créés.

Le COVID-19 en France c’est un taux de décès de 0,5 à 0,7 % des personnes infectées, soit 6% des Français (en avril - un peu plus certainement aujourd’hui). Les profil des personnes les plus vulnérables ne change pas.  Il y a toujours des exceptions, mais comme les poissons volants, ils ne constituent pas la majorité du genre.



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/coronavirus-l-institut-pasteur-estime-que-moins-de-6-des-francais-ont-ete-infectes-6813559
		




			https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/coronavirus-quel-est-vraiment-le-taux-de-letalite-du-covid-19-6882368
		




Nouvoul a dit:


> Scoop ! MacGé va mettre sur le marché un vaccin anti-Moon



Ça déjà existe mec. Cela s’appelle la censure bête et crasse. C’est quoi ton problème ?


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Je le redis, il n' y a pas que ceux qui meurt, il y a tous ceux qui se retrouvent hospitalisés.


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Tiens, je prend un tableau au hasard pris dans un fil voisin:








110 000 morts...


Sur 7 jours, 3246 nouvelles admissions a l"hopital; du au covid

Sur 7 jours, 856 nouvelles admissions en soins intensifs

A part ça, tout va bien Madame la Marquise...

Franchement... un truc "bénin"; une "grippe"!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

Déjà, je n’ai jamais dit que c’était « bénin ». Ok ? Alors ne déforme pas mes propos. Merci.

Pourquoi ne pas prendre les chiffres de ce mois ? Ceux d’hier, sur 7 jours : 1014 adm. ; 189 soins « critiques ».

Et même si on n’en parlait jamais, oui, la grippe conduit chaque années des gens en soins intensifs. Et certains y meurent.

Pour la très grande majorité des gens qui sont infectés, eux-même une minorité de la population, le COVID-19 ne sera qu’une mauvaise grippe. Pour d’autres se sera bien plus grave. C’est la réalité  et les chiffres le démontrent.

Et je suis pour que les gens soient vaccinés. Deux piqûres valent mieux qu’un tube dans la gorge, même si le risque est statistiquement faible, pourquoi le prendre ? C’est gratuit. Déjà payé avec notre déficit abyssal.


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre les chiffres de ce mois ?



Ceux de ce mois sont bons, pour une bonne part grace a la vaccination. 
si personne ne se faisait vacciner, on serait sur d' autres chiffres, et aussi d' autres contraintes (qu'on est pas tout a fait sur de ne pas retrouver, a cause des variants)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ceux de ce mois sont bons, pour une bonne part grace a la vaccination.
> si personne ne se faisait vacciner, on serait sur d' autres chiffres, et aussi d' autres contraintes (qu'on est pas tout a fait sur de ne pas retrouver, a cause des variants)


Tu spécules.


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Je ne spécule pas. 

Si tu penses que la baisse des chiffres d' admissions dans les hopitaux sont du a je ne sais quoi mais ne devrait rien a la vaccination . Un truc mystérieux de X-files.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Depart de Jérôme Salomon 








						Politique. Jérôme Salomon va quitter ses fonctions de directeur général de la Santé
					

Son visage était devenu familier des Français depuis le premier confinement, lorsqu'il égrenait le bilan de l'épidémie, chaque soir. Mais il était aussi accusé d'être celui qui n'a pas renouvelé le stock de masques chirurgicaux en 2018, laissant le pays dépourvu au début de la crise.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je ne spécule pas.
> 
> Si tu penses que la baisse des chiffres d' admissions dans les hopitaux sont du a je ne sais quoi mais ne devrait rien a la vaccination . Un truc mystérieux de X-files.


Je ne pense rien. J’attends des études sérieuses sur le sujet pour les lire. Avec des comparaisons des taux de vaccination chez les personnes à risque et leur mise en relation avec tous les facteurs possibles. Ce n’est pas du « X-Files » c’est de la méthode, avec des données et des preuves de ce qu’on avance.


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2021)

Mais les études existent, les chiffres sont là.




			https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/covid-19-la-vaccination-empeche-t-elle-la-transmission-et-l-infection-ce-que-disent-les-etudes-814eb974-dfe9-11eb-b44c-63c2df644ddd
		


Et il y a un indéniable gain avec la vaccination.


----------



## ericse (14 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout ce que la vaccination empêche avec certitude c’est de développer une forme grave et de finir sous respirateur ou avec un tube dans la gorge à l’hôpital.


Un peu comme la ceinture en voiture, elle n'évite pas l'accident, elle en réduit la gravité pour les accidentés... et elle est obligatoire


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2021)

Commentateur du soir…


Comme souvent dans ses interventions, Moonwalker a raison sur le fond. Seulement, comme beaucoup d'entre nous, il use de raccourcis pour développer son point de vue parce qu'il n'a pas que ça à faire non plus. Si bien que ceux qui ne repartent pas de son fil conducteur peuvent facilement dériver. Ajoutez à cela un vocabulaire riche – donc rigoriste – et vous obtenez une suite de réponses incapables d'ébranler sa dialectique.

Ne m'en veut pas patlek mais avancer la lente quête d'un vaccin contre le sida pour contrebalancer les rapides découvertes de ceux luttant contre la Covid-19, c'est juste contre-productif dans le sens de la confrontation des idées. Chaque année, le vaccin contre « la grippe classique » est élaboré depuis le virus et ses mutations de l'année précédente.
À l'inverse, tu fais bien d'insister et rappeler les contraintes passées. Il est évident pour tous, je l'espère, que sans protection vaccinale généralisée les limitations de circulation peuvent nous retomber dessus et surtout durer dans le temps. Même contrainte, la vaccination vaut espérance et confort.

Par contre j'en veux un chouïa au vieux retraité attaché au peu du peu d'intelligence qu'il lui reste qui sous couvert d'un bon mot permet au scribe de tacler une fois encore les décisions du corps arbitral. Les footballeurs jouent la comédie de fautes imaginaires, notre passionné de football joue la victime des vilains modérateurs abusant selon lui des boutons à leur disposition. Non vraiment, nouvoul, au lieu de l'ouvrir… Fais-donc des captures d'écran pour tes petits-enfants !

………

Quand Moonwalker dit que le taux de mortalité de cette forme de grippe est très bas et les patients susceptibles d'en crever clairement identifiés, il a raison. Seulement, continuer son argumentaire que je m'en vais paraphraser avec le coup de l'hôpital a été porté à un niveau de tension insoutenable par l'actuel et les précédents gouvernements – ce qui est juste en soi – lui permet de conclure que l'obligation vaccinale est une atteinte à sa liberté fondamentale, et là je me marre… Je le répète, il a raison sur le fond mais dans le développement non !

Obliger la moitié de la population à se vacciner simplement parce qu'elle attendait d'y être poussée ne relève pas d'une atteinte à quelque liberté que ce soit. D'une part car le terme liberté est devenu un mot valise permettant d'agréger tout et n'importe quoi visant à entraver l'individu. Et d'autre part parce que la liberté tient plus du sentiment que du fait dans notre environnement constamment en mouvement. Mais je suis disposé à lire ce que Moonwalker entend par liberté fondamentale quand plus de la moitié de la planète loue de son temps de vie pour une survie de misère…

Pour étayer ce qu'il avance, Moonwalker se réfugie derrière l'Allemagne. Ah… L'Allemagne ! Ce pays à la forme de gouvernance bien différente de la notre ressemble de plus en plus à une béquille bien usée tant elle sert ou dessert ceux qui s'appuient dessus. Elle sert et se dérobe si souvent sous la main de celui qui l'emploie que je m'étonne qu'on la cite encore en exemple.
Et pour balayer ce qu'avance patlek, Moonwalker raille la Tunisie. En même temps, sorti des usines de textile et concassés de tomates, on s'en contrefout des tunisiens. Eux n'ont que ce qu'ils méritent, alors que les allemands… Qu'ils nous refilent leur chancelière… Elle est trop super ! Je ne veux pas spéculer sur la validation ou l'invalidation de son commentaire mais les louanges passés vers cette contrée ne lui ont hélas pas toujours donné raison.

Mais bon sang de bois ! Que ce soit en Allemagne, en Tunisie, chez nous en France et ailleurs dans le monde, le virus avance toujours. Et il tue encore ! 0,5 ou 0,7 % d'incidence sur une population donnée, ok ! Mais une fois ce quota atteint, quel sera le nouveau taux d'incidence ? Car je doute qu'une fois ces zéro sept point enterrés, le virus s'en soit allé…

Être un bon citoyen c'est accepter les devoirs et obligations qui vont avec sans rechigner. Trouver à redire de cette obligation de plus dans nos vies ne rime à rien. Sauf si et je verse de plus en plus vers cette hypothèse, notre ami Moonwalker est un bon citoyen – à tendance libertarienne !



Post-scriptum pour ericse : le coup de la ceinture de sécurité j'y avais pensé. Pour tout te dire, j'ai vu mon Papa installer – non sans mal – une paire de ceintures noires dans la coccinelle blanche de Maman l'année où s'est devenu obligatoire. Mais d'une, à cette époque on était déjà obligé de posséder un permis de conduire, obligé de respecter le code de la route, obligé de payer une carte grise, obligé de prendre une assurance, obligé parfois de souscrire un crédit pour l'achat du véhicule équipé de ceintures de sécurité et souvent obligé de mettre du carburant dans le réservir pour enfin être obligé de se ceinturer sur le siège pour finalement être libre de circuler ! Et de deux, je crois bien qu'à cette époque, le BCG était déjà obligatoire ! Hé hé. Tout ça pour dire combien les obligations font parties du quotidien malgré nous.


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand Moonwalker dit que le taux de mortalité de cette forme de grippe est très bas et les patients susceptibles d'en crever clairement identifiés, il a raison.



o, en est a combien là, 110 000 morts ? excusez du peu, et pas 110 000 morts dans les conditions d'une grippe classique, 110 000 morts en ayant eut des contraintes absolument incroyable: rester enfermé cgez soi, oblgation de port du masque, gel hydro alcoolique dans les magazins , fermetures de tout ce qui est loisirs, cinéma , théatre, boite de nuit, restaurant, bistrots, et j' en passe et des meilleures! Maintenant si on avait fait "comme si de rien n'était", et qu'aucune mesure n( aurait été prise. Pas de confinement , pas fde masque, tout ouvert , bistrot , restau, ciné, concert , foire, kermesse et j'en passe... Question: on en serait a combien de morts??? Le meme chiffre, 110 000 ?? j' en ai plus que des doutes; le chiffre aurait été multiplié.



aCLR a dit:


> Seulement, continuer son argumentaire que je m'en vais paraphraser avec le coup de l'hôpital a été porté à un niveau de tension insoutenable par l'actuel et les précédents gouvernements – ce qui est juste en soi


 Je conteste un peu ça aussi. La pandemie est un phénomène exceptionnel, et o,n ne peut pas , économiquement, baser le calcul du nombre de lit d' hopitaux sur un phénomène, pas totalement inattendu, mais dont les probabilités de réalisation sont trés difficile a déterminer.

C est comme les masques, il y a eut des stocks massif de masques avant la pandémie.









						Masques: « En 2017, il y en avait 754 millions » assure Touraine
					

Ministre de la Santé entre 2012 et 2017, Marisol Touraine est revenue, devant la commission d’enquête du Sénat, sur la gestion des stocks stratégiques de masques. À la fin de son mandat, il y avait un stock de 754 millions de masques chirurgicaux ...




					www.publicsenat.fr
				




Ministre de la Santé entre 2012 et 2017, Marisol Touraine est revenue, devant la commission d’enquête du Sénat, sur la gestion des stocks stratégiques de masques. À la fin de son mandat, il y avait un stock de 754 millions de masques​
Sauf que gerer des stock,d, ça a un cout, et que quand il n' y a pas la pandémie, c' est de l'argent qui se perd. 
Et c' est toujours facile de dire après... 


Dans un monde idéal; il y aurait 3 fois plus d'hopitaux, 4 fois plus d'infirmiers , medecinx, dentistes, ophtalmos, chirurgiens, professeurs, etc... etc... 
Et ils seraient tous payés 1,5 fois plus , et auraient 2 fois plus de congés, etc.. etc.. 

D'autant que l' argent, çà n' existe pas: c'est une création abstraite des humains. Le jour ou les humains disparatront, l'argent diparaitrat avec les humains. Les animaux s'en contrfichent de l' argent.

Mais, dans le monde réel; l'argent existe, et il obéit a des règles de mathématiques et de confiance, et l' état est sous contrainte, il a un budget; et il doit faire avec, et donc n il est limité.


J'arrete là


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Mais les études existent, les chiffres sont là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours la même étude. Toujours le même article mal informé. Vous n'avez que cette référence ? C'est un peu court jeune homme.

Ça date d'avant le variant indien (delta). Ça diminue pas deux mais ça n'empêche rien. C'est logique. Comme déjà expliqué maintes fois : vous êtes en contact avec le virus, vous en avez respiré donc vous le transmettez, même si vous êtes protégés par votre vaccin. La protection des autres, c'est le masque.

Un peu de vrais infos :


			https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/avis_conseil_scientifique_6_juillet_2021_actualise_8_juillet_2021.pdf
		


Où on se rend compte que le "conseil scientifique" est bien plus nuancé est prudent que ce qu'en rapporte la presse mainstream.



ericse a dit:


> Un peu comme la ceinture en voiture, elle n'évite pas l'accident, elle en réduit la gravité pour les accidentés... et elle est obligatoire


Sauf que tu n'es pas obligé de monter dans une voiture, encore moins de la conduire. Je m'en passe la plupart du temps.

T'es obligé, par nature, de vivre. Tu ne devrais pas être obligé de te faire injecter quoique ce soit. Ça doit rester ton libre arbitre.

C'est formidable comme en France vous vous asseyez facilement sur nos libertés. Une de moins ! Il avait bien raison : des veaux !

Pour vous, je m'en cogne. Si la prison et le flicage ça vous épate, tant mieux. Ce n'est pas le pays dans lequel je suis né ni habitué à vivre.

Pendant la guerre aussi, il y avait des gens qui trouvaient que les boches étaient sympathiques, bien élevés, disciplinés, et tout. Et puis, ces résistants... des emmerdeurs ! C'est de leur faute si on fusille des otages. L'esprit collabo reste vivace à ce que je vois. Obéissez bien. Inscrivez-vous sur la liste, portez le petit badge et montez dans les bus quand on viendra vous chercher. C'est légal, c'est la loi, c'est le gouvernement qui l'a ordonné. Surtout, évitez de réfléchir. Le libre arbitre c'est surfait.

Encore une fois, je ne suis pas contre la vaccination, j'attends ma deuxième piqûre, je suis pour qu'un maximum de personnes soient vaccinées. Ce sont les méthodes employées qui me révoltent.

Un test PCR positif vaudrait dix jours d'isolement, sous surveillance policière ? (Des policiers et gendarmes même pas vaccinés)

Mais c'est n'importe quoi un test PCR ! Ça dit qu'à un moment vous avez été en contact avec un virus parce qu'on détecte des traces d'ARN du virus, pas que vous l'avez, encore moins que vous êtes en capacité de le transmettre.

Tu ne peux pas en faire une base légale pour interner quelqu'un dans un État de droit digne de ce nom.

Puisque vous aimez l'analogie routière : c'est comme si la présence d'un pack de bières suffisait à vous retirer votre permis de conduire.




patlek a dit:


> J'arrete là



Bonne idée. On croirait un porte parole du gouvernement.

Touraine ! Quelle référence !

Surtout ne faisons jamais rien. Il pourrait arriver des choses mais ne nous en préoccupons jamais. Ça coûte "un pognon dingue" comme dit l'autre.

STRATÉGIQUE. Ça te parle ?

"Gouverner c'est prévoir" disait l'autre. Visiblement, aujourd'hui c'est ne rien faire que toucher une paie de ministre, et surtout ne rien assumer. Jamais.

Tous les ministres de la santé qui se sont succédé depuis quinze ans ont été formidables. Tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.

On s'est retrouvé confinés parce qu'on n'avait pas de masques. Parce que le ministre de la Santé nous a dit que les masques étaient inutiles, avant qu'on nous sorte le masque obligatoire et les 135 euros d'amendes qui vont avec.

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'avoir "trois hôpitaux". Il s'agit de l'indigence dans laquelle une politique de gribouille a mis le système de santé national en incapacité de gérer une crise pandémique.

Va tenir ce discours au personnel soignant dans un hôpital. Pour le coup, je crois que tu auras rapidement besoin d'un lit aux urgences.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> Ça déjà existe mec. Cela s’appelle la censure bête et crasse. C’est quoi ton problème ?



Son problème, c'est qu'il voudrait voter pour toi à la prochaine présidentielle, mais qu'il craint que tu ne te présentes pas. 
Si tu ne te présentes pas, ça sera manifestement un problème pour Nouvoul, mais pas pour moi. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> La Tunisie je m’en cogne. _Delenda est Cartago_ comme disait Caton l’ancien. Ils ont les problèmes qu’ils se sont créés.




Moi, je n'en cogne pas. 
Le fait que j'y ai vécu pendant quatre ans n'est d'ailleurs même pas mon argument principal. 
Je t'aurais dit la même chose pour un pays où je n'aurais jamais mis les pieds. 
Je ne te dis pas que je pourrai personnellement "faire quelque chose" pour la Tunisie, hélas. 
Mais je ne suis pas capable de ce niveau de cynisme et d'individualisme. 
J'en suis incapable. 
Et j'en suis fier. 

D'autant qu'il y a dans ton mépris quelque chose qui m'évoque ce que peuvent penser certaines personnes des pays riches à l'égard des pays pauvres. 

Je ne reviens pas trop sur ce que tu penses du sort réservé à l'hôpital, en France, depuis des décennies : je te donne raison sur ce point. 

Mais regarde comme les pays les plus riches (dont la France) ont du mal à gérer cette pandémie, et surtout à l'endiguer... 
Alors, imagine les pays pauvres... 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Des veaux.




Le terme me semble insultant pour les veaux. 

Je vais essayer de dire ce que je pense des gens qui se font vacciner maintenant qu'on en est en periode d'incitation maximale et peut-être bientôt d'obligation vaccinale... 
Sans être grossier... Si possible... 

Je ne voudrais pas tous les mettre "dans le même pannier", mais ce que je perçois de certains d'entre eux me donne  envie de vomir. 

Ils ne veulent pas se faire vacciner pour protéger la société. 
Même pas pour protéger leurs proches. 
Peut-être un peu pour "régulariser" leur situations par rapport au gouvernement, parce nous allons vers l'obligation vaccinale généralisée... Et encore... 

Par contre, dis à ces cloportes qu'un schéma vaccinal complet va leur permettre de continuer à aller au café, au restaurant, au cinéma, en discothèque, ou de partir en vacances, et là, ils se précipitent ventre à terre... 

Mais si méprisables que soient leurs motivations, peu importe finalement, pourvu qu'ils se vaccinent. 


Tes deniers posts sont plutôt bien construits et étayés, argumentés, référencés. 

Mais cette belle rhétorique est au service d'un point de vue que je ne partage pas. 


Il y a quelques jours, tu disais que l'immunité collective était chimérique. 
C'est pourtant de cette manière que s'éteint une épidémie ou une pandémie. 

Et il existe deux manières d'atteindre * l'immunité collective*.

Soit ce que certains appellent "l'immunité naturelle".
Ce qui signifie l'immunité acquise par la contamination. 

Ou l'immunité vaccinale. 


Les deux fonctionnent. 
Mais le bilan humain n'est pas du tout le même. 

Fort heureusement, ces deux manières d'atteindre l'immunité collective ne sont pas du tout exclusives l'une de l'autre. Bien au contraire. 

L'immunité collective sera atteinte. Dans des mois ou des années, je n'en sais rien. 

Sans vouloir jouer les catastrophistes, l'hypothèse du pire serait une nouvelle forme mutante du virus qui serait capable de "contourner" l'immunité collective. 
Un variant ou un recombinant qui résisterait à la vaccination et à l'immunité acquise par la contamination. 
Cela compliquerait les choses et retarderait la fin de la pandémie mais ne changerait rien sur le fond.
Il suffirait de produire de nouveaux vaccins, ce qui est facile avec l'ARN Messager. 
Je l'avais déjà dit auparavant, dans ce cas il suffit de recombiner les acides nucléiques de l'ARN Messager. 
Ce qui permet de repartir directement à partir de la phase 3 des tests ( groupe experimental et groupe témoin ( aka groupe contrôle, voire groupe témoin). 
Pas besoin de recréer une nouvelle chaîne de production pour refaire une nouvelle protéine comme avec un vaccin  à base d'ADN. 
Avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, une nouvelle version peut être prête en deux mois maximum. 


Pour les pays pauvres, il est à craindre que l'immunité collective soit atteinte essentiellement -voire uniquement- par la contamination. 
Avec un bilan humain catastrophique. 

En France ( ou plus largement en Europe, d'ailleurs), nous avons la chance de pouvoir atteindre une immunité collective essentiellement par la vaccination. 

La stratégie du pouvoir actuel de l'incitation maximale me semble être la meilleure possible dans le contexte actuel. 
Je regrette juste que ce choix n'ait pas été fait et mis en œuvre quelques semaines plus tôt. 

Il ne s'agit pas de renoncer à nos libertés individuelles ou à nos libertés collectives. 
C'est exactement l'inverse. 

Il ne s'agit pas non plus de sauver malgré eux les adeptes des sorties et des voyages, hostiles à la vaccination obligatoire ou à la vaccination tout court pour les plus enragés. 
Il s'agit d'aller le plus vite possible vers les 90% d'immunité collective nécessaire pour bloquer le variant Delta. 
Par la vaccination autant que possible. 
Pour sauver le plus possible de vies chez les réfractaires aussi bien que chez les autres. 

Et ce, pour finir, un jour, par vaincre la pandémie. 
Et pour enfin vivre sans masque, sans gel hydroacollique, sans gestes barrières, sans couvre-feux, sans confiement. 


Il ne s'agit donc pas de renoncer à nos libertés mais bien au contraire à toutes les retrouver le plus vite possible.


----------



## Kolof (15 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il ne s'agit donc pas de renoncer à nos libertés mais bien au contraire à toutes les retrouver le plus vite possible.


C'est exactement dans cette logique que je me suis fait vacciner. Je n'étais a priori ni pro- ni anti-, et plutôt que d'écouter les politiciens, les complotistes ou les experts autoproclamés qui pullulent sur les réseaux sociaux, j'ai écouté les scientifiques, en choisissant ceux qui n'ont pas de liens avec les lobbies pharmaceutiques (notamment des scientifiques qui enseignent, plutôt que des praticiens), et m'aidant aussi des avis de quelques zététiciens de grande confiance ayant planché sur le sujet.

Je me suis donc fait vacciner pour donner une chance à mes libertés, et pour contribuer à ce que nos libertés collectives reviennent autant que possible. Convaincu au passage que ce n'est pas en ne faisant rien qu'on viendra à bout de cette pandémie, quoi que certains puissent en dire.

Chacun est libre de ses choix. Je ne juge personne. Mais il n'est guère acceptable de faire un choix, surtout en affirmant haut et fort des convictions ou des arguments qui essaient tant bien que mal d'y ressembler, et ensuite de venir se plaindre des conséquences de ces choix.


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours la même étude. Toujours le même article mal informé. Vous n'avez que cette référence ? C'est un peu court jeune homme.



Il n' y a pas qu"une étude.


L' article résume plusieurs études (et il y en a surement d' autres; d'ailleurs toi qui réclame des études, elles sont ou les études sur les mefaits (massifs parce que évidement sur des millions d' injections, ou pourrat toujours trouver quelques cas inattendus, mais çà ne suffirat pas pour faire une généralité)




Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça date d'avant le variant indien (delta).



Et tu n' as pas lu l' article, parce que le casdu variant Delta y est évoqué.


Et donc ou sont les études comme quoi il faut pas se faire vacciner


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

Et l' avis du conseil scientifique ne plaide pas du tout pour une non vaccination
Bien au contraire.
 "
La vaccination outre-mer est encore trop faible. Le pourcentage de la population ayant reçu une première dose est de 16/17% seulement en Guyane, Martinique, Guadeloupe et Mayotte (contre 52% en France métropolitaine), 22% en Nouvelle Calédonie, 24% à Saint Martin, 28% à la Réunion, 52% à Saint Barthelemy, 55% à Wallis et Futuna.
Une introduction du variant Delta sur ces territoires trop faiblement vaccinés pourrait induire une nouvelle augmentation d’incidence en raison de la transmission accrue du variant, et pourrait en même temps temps toucher une population infectée par des variants pour lesquels la protection contre le variant Delta est diminuée (variants Brésiliens en Guyane et Sud-africains à La Réunion)
'


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> STRATÉGIQUE. Ça te parle ?





Moonwalker a dit:


> On s'est retrouvé confinés parce qu'on n'avait pas de masques. Parce que le ministre de la Santé nous a dit que les masques étaient inutiles, avant qu'on nous sorte le masque obligatoire et les 135 euros d'amendes qui vont avec.



Il n' y avait pas de masques en quantité suffissantes pour toutes la population. CE n(' était pas possible de rendre le masque obligatoire dans ces conditions.  

En chine s'était "la bagarre" sur les aeroports, ou les américains achetaient les masques des autres pays sur le tarmac des aeroports. Juste au moment ou ils allaient etre embarqués.

Et les chinois ne s'emmerdaient pas non plus, contrat ou pas contrat, si un type se ramenait sur le tarmac et reprenait le stock en partance a un prix plus élevé, les chinois acceptaient.

Et en france on ne fabriquaiy plus de masque. Et on s'y est remis , sauf que a terme , la prodiuction de masque va de plus en plus surpasser et largement surpasser la demande. si dans deux ans, plus personnene porte de masque, est ce qu'il faudrat continuer de fabriquer des masques par centaines de millions si ce n' est pas plus, pour les entasser dans des hangars, pour des dizaines d' années???


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Il n' y avait pas de masques en quantité suffissantes pour toutes la population. CE n(' était pas possible de rendre le masque obligatoire dans ces conditions.


Et c'était une raison pour mentir comme des arracheurs de dents en disant qu'il était inutile ?

Dans la mesure où les principaux politiques à la manœuvre étaient complices et artisans de la destruction du stock de masques (MM. Véran & Salomon de l'entourage de M. Touraine).

Inutile de préciser que ces "médecins" avaient été sélectionnés par le distingué Emmanuel...

Ce genre de discours devient insupportable !


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toujours la même étude. Toujours le même article mal informé. Vous n'avez que cette référence ? C'est un peu court jeune homme.
> 
> Ça date d'avant le variant indien (delta). Ça diminue pas deux mais ça n'empêche rien. C'est logique. Comme déjà expliqué maintes fois : vous êtes en contact avec le virus, vous en avez respiré donc vous le transmettez, même si vous êtes protégés par votre vaccin. La protection des autres, c'est le masque.
> 
> ...


Tu n'es pas non plus obligé de te faire vacciner si tu décides de ne pas aller au restaurant, en discothèque, aux concerts ou au cinéma. Personnellement, je n'aurais pas eu besoin de me faire vacciner, cela n'aurait pas foncièrement changé ma liberté individuelle puisque je ne fréquent que très peu, voir pas du tout ces endroits. En tout cas, je peux très bien m'en passer.

Ma liberté est de toute de façon chaque jour sous contrainte à cause des choix que je fais et des règles la société dans laquelle on vie. Ce sont mes combats, je ne crie pas au scandale, j'ai juste décidé certaines choses dans ma vie qui ne sont pas en accord avec la société, mais j'ai fait ces choix en connaissance de cause et je vis avec. Une personne ne souhaitant pas accepter ces contraintes vaccinales peut très bien vivre sereinement sa vie sans grands soucis.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour vous, je m'en cogne. Si la prison et le flicage ça vous épate, tant mieux. Ce n'est pas le pays dans lequel je suis né ni habitué à vivre.



Justement, quand j'étais jeune, je voyais les reportages sur les petits Africains qui crevaient à tour de bras et je me disais que j'avais la chance d'être né dans un pays civilisé avec des règles de vie en communauté.


----------



## Kolof (15 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce genre de discours devient insupportable !


Totalement. Le problème c'est que ces incohérences ont créé une large défiance, qu'elles ont fait le lit des complotistes, et qu'elles ont aussi incité des positionnements aussi stupides que "j'aime pas EM, je me vaccinerai pas".


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

En Chine ça bouge pour les réfractaires... https://actu.orange.fr/societe/sant...e-autour-des-non-vaccines-CNT000001CwPT4.html ...et je trouve ça normal.

Par le passé à l'école primaire, il y avait bien la traditionnelle cuti pour détecter la Tuberculose et personne n'avait rien à redire. De même que la diphtérie, le tétanos, la poliomyélite, l’haemophilius influenzae B, la coqueluche, l’hépatite B, la rougeole, les oreillons, la rubéole, le méningocoque C, le pneumocoque, cette liste fait partie de celle qui est obligatoire pour les enfants scolarisés avec un rappel tous les 5 ans ou 10 ans pour les adultes. Alors les Français qui sont réfractaires m'amusent entre guillemets en égard de la gravité du Covid 19 !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Le temps entre deux doses baissent pas mal , c'était pas comme cela quand j'ai fait ma première dose


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le temps entre deux doses baissent pas mal , c'était pas comme cela quand j'ai fait ma première dose


Non, c'est l'inverse, de plus il est variable selon les cas de figure... https://www.ameli.fr/puy-de-dome/me...re-la-covid-19-nouveautes-et-outils-pratiques ...et une troisième dose dans des cas de cancer.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> la traditionnelle cuti pour détecter la Tuberculose


Non, ça c'était pour voir l'efficacité du BCG (vaccin bilié de Calmette et Guérin) elle s'appelle la cuti réaction.
Pour info, elle est souvent négative...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> o, en est a combien là, 110 000 morts ? excusez du peu, et pas 110 000 morts dans les conditions d'une grippe classique, 110 000 morts en ayant eut des contraintes absolument incroyable: rester enfermé cgez soi, oblgation de port du masque, gel hydro alcoolique dans les magazins , fermetures de tout ce qui est loisirs, cinéma , théatre, boite de nuit, restaurant, bistrots, et j' en passe et des meilleures! Maintenant si on avait fait "comme si de rien n'était", et qu'aucune mesure n( aurait été prise. Pas de confinement , pas fde masque, tout ouvert , bistrot , restau, ciné, concert , foire, kermesse et j'en passe... Question: on en serait a combien de morts??? Le meme chiffre, 110 000 ?? j' en ai plus que des doutes; le chiffre aurait été multiplié.


_I agree !_


patlek a dit:


> Je conteste un peu ça aussi. La pandemie est un phénomène exceptionnel, et o,n ne peut pas , économiquement, baser le calcul du nombre de lit d' hopitaux sur un phénomène, pas totalement inattendu, mais dont les probabilités de réalisation sont trés difficile a déterminer.
> 
> C est comme les masques, il y a eut des stocks massif de masques avant la pandémie.


Non, ce n'est pas un phénomène exceptionnel. C'est d'ailleurs la seconde fois en dix ans que nous sommes confrontés à pareille situation. Sauf que la fois dernière, personne ou presque n'a eu à souffrir de l'épidémie. C'est resté très localisé. Et les mesures prises par Mme Bachelot, ministre de la santé de l'époque, ont fondu comme peau de chagrin. Les coupes budgétaires dans les services de santé ne datent pas d'hier. Mais aujourd'hui nous payons le prix d'avoir laissé faire pareilles économies. Seulement, que Moonwalker et du coup toi et moi utilisions cet argument pour ou contre la situation actuelle ne sert à rien. Ça ne fait qu'ajouter de l'huile sur le feu.

La situation idéale que tu décris à la fin de ton message est juste et la réponse de l'empêcheur de filer droit l'est tout autant. Nous faisons des choix à l'instant T selon une projection donnée. Et comme cette dernière ne peut contenir l'ensemble des issues, si une possibilité involontairement ou volontairement écartée vient à surgir, patatra ! C'est le drame…

Je soutiens ta position sur la situation et comprends la position de Moonwalker. Je disais juste que poser ça dans le débat ne permet pas d'avancer.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendant la guerre aussi, il y avait des gens qui trouvaient que les boches étaient sympathiques


Quand ça n'est pas pour nous éclairer des merveilleux choix politiques d'après-guerre des boches, il faut que tu nous rabaisses avec l'époque de collaboration. Tu vis trop près de la frontière ! Tu es tiraillé entre deux époques et forcément, c'est sur nous que ça retombe !
Tiens, comme l'histoire c'est ta passion, tu ne préfèrerais pas nous matraquer avec les gaulois et les romains ou les chouans et la république. Cette manie de ressortir les collabos chaque fois que l'occasion se présente – ou le fédéralisme quand ça t'arrange – devient vraiment lassant.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Le terme me semble insultant pour les veaux.


Je trouve aussi ! Mais tu sais quoi, l'un dans l'autre, je préfère lire ce terme dans les mots d'un Moonwalker que la foule de synonymes de notre ami louiscypher. Sinon, je suis tout disposé à être catalogué de veau. Ça ne me pose pas de problème. Je dirai même plus. Pour une fois que je suis parmi le troupeau, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et c'était une raison pour mentir comme des arracheurs de dents en disant qu'il était inutile ?


Mentir ?! Comme tu y vas ! Omission de la réalité des faits, interprétation consensuelle de la situation, contre-vérité voire carabistouilles, oui, mais mensonge éhonté, non, cette terminologie n'avance à rien dans le milieu politique. L'EPRUS n'existait plus, il fallait bien improviser.


gwen a dit:


> Ma liberté est de toute de façon chaque jour sous contrainte à cause des choix que je fais et des règles la société dans laquelle on vie. Ce sont mes combats, je ne crie pas au scandale, j'ai juste décidé certaines choses dans ma vie qui ne sont pas en accord avec la société, mais j'ai fait ces choix en connaissance de cause et je vis avec. Une personne ne souhaitant pas accepter ces contraintes vaccinales peut très bien vivre sereinement sa vie sans grands soucis.


_I agree !_


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> si dans deux ans, plus personnene porte de masque, est ce qu'il faudrat continuer de fabriquer des masques par centaines de millions si ce n' est pas plus, pour les entasser dans des hangars, pour des dizaines d' années???


Oui il faudra stocker ces masques et d'autres trucs _indéfiniment._

Mais au-delà de ce petit bout de plastique, il y a une vraie campagne de relocalisation des produits essentiels, stratégiques, indispensables et nécessaires sur le sol français voire européen. Nous apprenons de nos erreurs. Délocaliser à tout-va n'est utile qu'aux financiers. Seulement, et les gouvernants feignent d'en prendre conscience, perdre son indépendance n'est pas toujours une bonne chose.

//aparté hors-sujet : quelques agents de l'état en charge des aménagements et équipements du territoire se plaignent d'une part de la baisse de leur effectifs et d'autre part de la dépendance aux entreprises privées ayant récupérées les contrats dont les agences nationales ont été dépouillées. (ça ne fera pas avancer notre sujet mais donnera une idée du combat permanent à livrer pour conserver son indépendance)


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui il faudra stocker ces masques et d'autres trucs _indéfiniment._



Pas stocké indefiniment, faut les détruire au bout d'un temps, apparament.

Ils ont une date de péremption.

"Il recommande une gestion tournante des stocks - en raison de la péremption des FFP2"









						Comment la France est passée d'un stock d'Etat de 723 millions de masques FFP2 à la pénurie
					

[VIDÉO] - À LA LOUPE – Mais où sont donc passés les masques FFP2 permettant de se protéger contre le virus du Covid-19 ? Selon Olivier Véran, ministre des Solidarités et de la Santé, l'Etat n'a plus de stock stratégique en raison de décisions prises par ses prédécesseurs. LCI fait le point sur...




					www.lci.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Tu n'es pas non plus obligé de te faire vacciner si tu décides de ne pas aller au restaurant, en discothèque, aux concerts ou au cinéma. Personnellement, je n'aurais pas eu besoin de me faire vacciner, cela n'aurait pas foncièrement changé ma liberté individuelle puisque je ne fréquent que très peu, voir pas du tout ces endroits. En tout cas, je peux très bien m'en passer.


Je suis d'accord. Si c'est pour ne se passer que de ça, on peut envisager de ne pas se faire vacciner (tout en étant un brave salopard, puisque, hein, on se contrefout totalement du reste de la population, selon ce que je crois avoir compris en lisant ce fil - comprenez ça comme un simple exercice de provocation).
En revanche, pouvons-nous nous passer d'aller acheter notre pitance quotidienne ?
Parce que c'est aussi de ça dont il est question avec le passe sanitaire obligatoire.
Et d'ailleurs, tiens, la situation est un peu plus finaude que ça. Personne ne dit que la vaccination est obligatoire (sauf pour certains professionnels).
Y a de ces subtilités qui sont parfois savoureuses.

On se plaint, on se plaint, mais j'ai trouvé la solution pour les courses.
Ma voisine est vaccinée, elle ira faire mes courses.
Après tout, ça fait 10 ans que je fais les siennes.
Ce ne sera qu'un retour de politesse.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2021)

Dites aux gens qu'ils peuvent mourir du covid et qu'il vaut mieux se faire vacciner, autant pisser dans un violon.
Dites leur qu'ils ne pourront plus aller au troquet, c'est la ruée.

Ce n'est pas de la dictature, c'est de la psychologie


----------



## Kolof (15 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites leur qu'ils ne pourront plus aller au troquet, c'est la ruée.


La menace de sucrer le salaire aussi, ça a dû marcher à donf...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Discours d'Emmanuel Macron : la fin du consentement
					

Ghislain Benhessa, avocat, enseigne le droit public à l'université de Strasbourg. Pour Valeurs actuelles, il s'interroge sur la fin de la notion de consentement qu'annoncent les mesures présentées par Emmanuel Macron lundi 12 juillet.




					www.valeursactuelles.com


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En revanche, pouvons-nous nous passer d'aller acheter notre pitance quotidienne ?


je ne comprends pas ton inquiétude. Il n’a jamais été question d’interdir l’accés aux magasins d’alimentation aux non vaccinés. Seul les très grands centres commerciaux seront concernées. Tu te rabattras sur les Super U, Intermarché ou autre chaîne de ton choix. Certes, peut être un peu plus loin, mais il y en a forcément à côté de chez toi si l’énorme centre commercial de ton quartier est sanctuarisé.


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Pas stocké indefiniment, faut les détruire au bout d'un temps, apparament.
> 
> Ils ont une date de péremption.


Une évidence que j'ai volontairement omis.
Tu fais bien de le préciser. 

Note aux survivalistes en herbe : contrairement au PQ qui ne craint que les souris et l'humidité, il vous faudra penser à renouveler le stock de masques à la DDM ou DLU indiquée sur le carton de boîtes de 50 unités !


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

Juste comme ça... https://actu.orange.fr/france/covid...selon-olivier-veran-magic-CNT000001CwVdU.html ...et maintenant ils courent !


----------



## Kevick (15 Juillet 2021)

C'est dingue ce qui se passe "chez vous". Il n'y aucun pays en Europe qui a autant glissé vers l'autoritarisme. C'est désormais l'_ausweis_ obligatoire pour aller partout. Même les trains !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Et tu n' as pas lu l' article, parce que le casdu variant Delta y est évoqué.


L’article parle de l’apparition du variant mais il n’est pas pris en compte dans l’étude. Lire plutôt le rapport du Haut Conseil. Vacciné ou pas on aura de grandes chances d'être contaminés de toute façon car le variant est plus contagieux.

MAIS car je le redis, la vaccination protège des formes graves, celles qui encombrent l’hôpital. Je suis pour la vaccination. Je ne suis pas pour la façon dont cela est conduit.

Il y avait moyen d’inciter les gens à se faire vacciner, d’expliquer, convaincre.  Ils n’ont même pas essayé. Comme à son habitude, ce gouvernement, en fait Macron seul avec son « conseil de défense », choisi l’infantilisation des citoyens. L’occasion est trop belle de mettre le pays un peu plus sous tutelle policière avec la bénédiction des béni-oui-oui qui ne réfléchissent pas plus loin que le bout de leur bite.



Kevick a dit:


> C'est dingue ce qui se passe "chez vous". Il n'y aucun pays en Europe qui a autant glissé vers l'autoritarisme. C'est désormais l'_ausweis_ obligatoire pour aller partout. Même les trains !



À croire qu’il faut être à l’étranger pour se rendre compte de ces choses.



Locke a dit:


> En Chine ça bouge pour les réfractaires... https://actu.orange.fr/societe/sant...e-autour-des-non-vaccines-CNT000001CwPT4.html ...et je trouve ça normal.



T’es abject. Il n’y a rien de « normal » dans ce pays.


----------



## Kevick (15 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> La seule porte de sortie que l'on ait actuellement, c' est le vaccin, il n'y a aucune autre porte de sortie, aucune. Alors,c' est soi çà, soi l'effondrement de la société. Ni plus, ni moins.


Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que de toute façon on va vers un effondrement progressif de notre société. Vu que le dérèglement climatique continue imperturbablement, je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que de toute façon on va vers un effondrement progressif de notre société. Vu que le dérèglement climatique continue imperturbablement, je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement...


Tiens ! Un optimiste !


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’es abject. Il n’y a rien de « normal » dans ce pays.


Oui, à commencer par avoir diffuser cette saloperie de coronavirus ! Pour le reste, tu as une interprétation un peu particulière et c'est ton problème. Eh oui, la Chine n'est pas normale, car en plus c'est le pays où il y a le plus d'habitants, juste devant l'Inde. Mais bon, si tu as des solutions pour faire autrement face à cette masse humaine, préviens Xi Jinping.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, à commencer par avoir diffuser cette saloperie de coronavirus ! Pour le reste, tu as une interprétation un peu particulière et c'est ton problème. Eh oui, la Chine n'est pas normale, car en plus c'est le pays où il y a le plus d'habitants, juste devant l'Inde. Mais bon, si tu as des solutions pour faire autrement face à cette masse humaine, préviens Xi Jinping.


J’ai trouvé le fils caché de Raffarin. 

Argument éculé.

J’espère que comme lui tu es rétribué par le PCC, sinon c’est du gaspillage, tu suces à vide.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> C'est dingue ce qui se passe "chez vous". Il n'y aucun pays en Europe qui a autant glissé vers l'autoritarisme. C'est désormais l'_ausweis_ obligatoire pour aller partout. Même les trains !




Merci de nous signaler que la France a autant glissé vers l'autoritarisme...
Sans toi, je me serait encore cru en démocratie... 

Merci encore !...


----------



## Kevick (15 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci de nous signaler que la France a autant glissé vers l'autoritarisme...
> Sans toi, je me serait encore cru en démocratie...
> 
> Merci encore !...


Démocrature.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À croire qu’il faut être à l’étranger pour se rendre compte de ces choses.


Non heureusement


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> La menace de sucrer le salaire aussi, ça a dû marcher à donf...


C'est triste


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens ! Un optimiste !


@thebiglebowsky

Un peu de HS ( je m'en excuse ) 
Grosse pensée aux sinistrés des inondations dans ton pays et en Allemagne


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2021)

__





						Covid-19 : une «forte probabilité» de nouveaux variants «possiblement plus dangereux», selon l'OMS
					

«La pandémie est loin d'être finie», insistent les experts de l'Organisation Mondiale de la Santé.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Il court, il court, le furet.

Sous forme de réponse à :


Human-Fly a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours, tu disais que l'immunité collective était chimérique.
> C'est pourtant de cette manière que s'éteint une épidémie ou une pandémie.


Pas celle-là, visiblement.
Une pandémie s’éteint quand le virus meure.




Jura39 a dit:


> Non heureusement



Le problème dans ce pays ce sont les menteurs. Si on avait arrêté de mentir aux gens, ils auraient peut-être un peu plus confiance.

Quand un médecin, en charge de l’ARS Aquitaine, raconte sciemment des mensonges sur les chaines de télévision pour faire peur aux gens, qui croire ?

Entre les affabulations des anti-vaccins et les mensonges des « officiels », comment les Français peuvent-ils se faire une idée correcte de la situation ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 en France : un test exigé pour les non-vaccinés de retour d’Espagne et du Portugal, informations sanitaires intégrées aux billets d’avion…
					

Ces deux grandes destinations touristiques sont confrontées à une recrudescence de l’épidémie. Air France va proposer à ses clients d’intégrer à leur billet les données sanitaires leur permettant de voyager, afin de fluidifier les passages à l’aéroport.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas celle-là, visiblement.
> Une pandémie s’éteint quand le virus meure.




Le virus meurt quand il ne trouve plus d'hôte à infecter. 
C'est ce qu'on appelle l'immunité collective. 

J'ai lu l'article vers lequel pointe ton lien, et je ne vois pas bien la contradiction avec ce que je disais la nuit dernière... 

Dans l'hypothèse de l'acquisition de l'immunité collective à 90% par une population (acquise par la contamination ou par le vaccin), le seul vrai danger, dans le pire des cas, serait l'émergence d'un variant (ou d'un recombinant) capable de résister à l'immunité collective, justement.
Comme je le disais précédemment. 

C'est par exemple, un cas de figure envisageable dans le cas d'une campagne vaccinale trop lente.
Si ça s'éternise avant l'obtention de l'immunité collective, ça laisse au virus le temps de muter (variant ou recombinant) pour contourner l'immunité collective.
C'est ce qu'on appelle la * pression de sélection*.

Si l'immunité collective est atteinte rapidement, le virus n'a pas le temps de la contourner.

En cas d'une nouvelle forme de la COVID-19 résistante à la vaccination actuelle, il faut fabriquer de nouvelles versions de nos vaccins.
Assez facile avec un vaccin à base d'ARN Messager, comme je le disais la nuit dernière. Cela ne prendrait pas plus de deux mois grand maximum. Un seul dans le meilleur des cas.
Mais dans un tel cas, la principale difficulté serait probablement la logistique à déployer pour une nouvelle campagne vaccinale à réaliser dans l'urgence. 

La grande difficulté est que dans l'idéal, pour que le virus puisse être éradiqué, il faudrait vacciner la population du monde entier. 
Ce serait la plus grande campagne vaccinale de l'Histoire.

Vaincre la pandémie en France, ou même en Europe ne serait pas suffisant. 
Ce serait déjà une belle réussite.
Mais le résultat ne serait qu'un répit. De quoi retrouver une vie normale à titre provisoire. 
Cela semble difficile à imaginer tellement l'objectif semble hors de portée, mais pour ne pas voir revenir le virus sous une forme ou une autre, la stratégie la plus efficace et la plus radicale devrait être, en principe, de planifier une campagne vaccinale à l'échelle mondiale.

Pour l'instant, c'est une course entre les formes mutantes du virus d'un côté et les vaccins de l'autre. 


La science gagnera, j'en suis persuadé, mais personne ne peut dire quand.


----------



## patlek (15 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> l’article parle de l’apparition du variant mais il n’est pas pris en compte dans l’étude.



Je remets le lien de l' article



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/covid-19-la-vaccination-empeche-t-elle-la-transmission-et-l-infection-ce-que-disent-les-etudes-814eb974-dfe9-11eb-b44c-63c2df644ddd
		


1 Il n' y a pas "une étude", mais l' article fait le point en citant plusieurs études, dans plusieurs pays, mené par plusieurs organismes.


2 le variant Delta est pris en compte.
 "
Une large étude israélienne menée sur 1,2 million de personnes évoquait, elle, une efficacité de 92 % pour lutter contre une infection après deux doses de Pfizer.


Mais ces chiffres ont été revus à la baisse avec le variant Delta. Selon une étude menée à Singapour, l’efficacité de Pfizer contre une infection avec ce variant est de 69 %. Une autre étude menée à Israël évoquait 64 %."


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> je ne vois pas bien la contradiction avec ce que je disais la nuit dernière...


Il n'y en a pas ! Il profite de la situation pour dévier une fois de plus vers l'aspect politique. Je n'ai trop rien dit hier, fête nationale oblige, je me suis laissé entraîner par la douce musique d'un comptoir révolu. Et ce que je viens de lire, comment dire, n'augure rien de bon pour la suite alors…

Le comique "soit disant pas de chez nous" qui se plaint de devoir montrer un pass sanitaire dans le train peut-il me dire si ce pass sanitaire est une exception comme seuls les français savent le faire ou bien est-ce un pass sanitaire européen ?

Pourra-t-il ensuite me dire, si et seulement si ce pass sanitaire entre dans le second cas de ma première question, si celui-ci n'a pas vocation à être étendu aux vingt-sept pays de l'union européenne et plus précisément tous déplacements d'une européen au sein de la zone euro ?


Quand à toi Moonwalker, calme le jeu s'il te plaît. Tu es pour la vaccination. Tu suis l'évolution du bazar. Très bien ! Mais molo sur les noms d'oiseaux et envolées stylistiques qui rallient inéxorablement la crème de la crème des comiques du coin.

*Merci *


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La science gagnera, j'en suis persuadé, mais personne ne peut dire quand.


Et en attendant ce "grand soir" médical, vivons tous sous surveillance policière. Pour notre "sécurité" bien entendu. 



patlek a dit:


> Je remets le lien de l' article


Tu peux même te l'imprimer pour te l'encadrer si ça te chante. Moi, j'ai tout le PQ qu'il me faut.


Les données du Conseil Scientifiques sont plus récentes et c'est à elles que je me réfère :

_Des données robustes confirment que le variant Delta présente une *augmentation de la transmissibilité de 60%* par rapport au variant Alpha, jusqu’à présent le plus transmissible (PHE).

(...) Cela signifie un rythme de transmission élevé, principalement chez les non-vaccinés._

[N. B. : "principalement" pas "exclusivement".]

_(...) l’excrétion virale est plus élevée avec le variant Delta en comparaison notamment des variants Alpha (Source : Variants of Concern VOC Technical Briefing 17 PHE).
Cette excrétion plus importante pourrait expliquer en partie l’augmentation de la transmissibilité du virus.

Étant donné la transmissibilité accrue du variant Delta, le SARS-CoV-2 devrait continuer à circuler cet automne.

Avec des hypothèses plausibles concernant le nombre de reproduction de base R0 et la couverture vaccinale cet automne, un pic d’hospitalisations important est possible en l’absence de toute mesure de contrôle de l’épidémie._

_*Un certain niveau de contrôle de l’épidémie devrait donc être nécessaire cet automne.*_

[Vous avez cru que cela allait s'arrêter avec les vaccins ? Ben non. C'est écrit noir sur blanc. Vous en reprendrez quand même.]

_une personne non-vaccinée a 12 fois plus de risque de transmettre le SARS-CoV-2 qu’une personne vaccinée._

[N.B. : oui, je suis pour la vaccination du plus grand nombre - non, je suis contre ces méthodes de dictature]


Ce qui me sidère, c'est le bon sens qui se dégage à la lecture du rapport. Il n'est pas alarmiste, pas catastrophique. Il présente les faits avec toutes les nuances nécessaires. Les données parlent d'elles-mêmes mais personne ne prend la peine de les exposer aux Français, pour qu'ils puissent se faire un avis éclairé, comme tout citoyen d'une démocratie moderne. Non, on continue de les traiter en gamins, en irresponsables, sans leur donner de vraies informations. La presse mainstream est grandement responsable de cela, ainsi que les docteurs "la terreur" qui hantent les plateaux TV pour se faire mousser.


Le rapport insiste sur la nécessaire vaccination des enfants et de leur importance dans la transmission :

_Du fait d’une couverture vaccinale faible, les enfants et adolescents représentent à peu près la moitié des infections alors qu’ils représentent seulement 22% de la population. Par ailleurs, ils sont à l’origine d’à peu près la moitié des transmissions.

Dans un contexte où la plupart des personnes fragiles seront vaccinées, le modèle anticipe qu’*un quart des personnes hospitalisées seront vaccinées*._

Qui en parle aux Français ? On préfère rapporter les élucubrations des anti-vaccins et les éructations de leurs détracteurs. Ça fait plus d'audience.

Paragraphe très intéressant :

_[Les chercheurs] trouvent que les mesures non-pharmaceutiques ont un impact similaire si elles sont appliquées à l’ensemble de la population ou aux personnes non-vaccinées uniquement. Le fait que les personnes vaccinées adhèrent à ces mesures présente peu de bénéfices supplémentaires. Cela suggère que, dans une population partiellement vaccinée, des mesures de contrôle qui ne seraient appliquées qu’aux personnes non-vaccinées pourraient maximiser le contrôle de l’épidémie tout en minimisant l’impact sociétal. *Cela soulève néanmoins des questions sociales et éthiques importantes, qui doivent être débattues.* Du fait de la vaccination, l’effort nécessaire pour contrôler un rebond épidémique devrait être nettement moindre que pendant la période pré-vaccinale, notamment si des stratégies ciblées sont utilisées._​
Des questions qui doivent être débattues. Justement, personne n'en a débattu. Jupiter-Macron a balancé ça à la TV et tous le monde doit suivre. C'est un ordre ! 


PROPOSITIONS ET RECOMMANDATIONS

_La progression rapide du variant Delta avec un niveau élevé de transmission est observée dans la plupart des pays européens, malgré un niveau d’incidence globale qui demeure faible. Les premières modélisations suggèrent qu’une « quatrième vague » liée au variant Delta pourrait survenir rapidement, avec un retentissement sur le système de soins, et ce, *malgré un niveau élevé de vaccination*, quoiqu’insuffisant, avec des vaccins qui gardent une bonne efficacité vaccinale après deux doses vis-à-vis de ce variant.

Le Conseil scientifique insiste donc sur l’urgence et l’anticipation nécessaires pour *limiter* au maximum _*l’impact*_ de cette « quatrième vague », alors même que nous rentrons dans la période des vacances d’été, avec une envie très largement partagée de « tourner la page », et que nous sommes à un niveau d’incidence encore bas.

Les propositions suivantes, de natures diverses, sont déjà en partie effectives ou en discussion pour certaines d’entre elles. L’enjeu est de les mettre en place en anticipant autant que les dispositions juridiques le permettent. La recommandation majeure est l’*accélération du programme vaccinal*._


Parmi les propositions, il y en a une qui m’interpelle vu les mesures que veut prendre Macron et sa clique :​_Utiliser au maximum la stratégie « Tester, Tracer, Isoler, Accompagner »_

Tester ? Comment ? Qui ? Si tu menaces d'isoler sous contrôle policier les personnes positives aux tests, qui va consentir à se faire tester ? C'est donc le recours à la force qui est envisagé par le gouvernement.

Il est beau l'accompagnement. Visite de la maréchaussée à domicile à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit. Ils prennent plus de gants avec les délinquants.

Ces gens ne sont pas des bandits, ils ne sont même pas malades, ils sont simplement "positifs" à un test bancal qui n'a aucune valeur probante et n'a pas été conçu à cette fin.

Sur la vaccination – je suis absolument pour, je le répète vu votre mauvaise foi délirante – voici, entre autre ce que préconise le conseil scientifique :

_Les hésitants à la vaccination, y compris dans les populations à risque médical élevé, sont surreprésentés dans des milieux appartenant aux catégories sociales les plus défavorisées. *La stratégie « Aller vers »* doit être intensifiée durant l’été, avec des approchées ciblées, innovantes, s’appuyant sur les partenaires associatifs et de proximité tant dans les banlieues que dans les territoires ruraux sous-dotés médicalement. Le vaccin doit être expliqué et proposé *en évitant ici aussi toute forme de stigmatisation*._

Pour la stratégie "aller vers" tu repasseras, pour éviter la stigmatisation aussi. Bientôt Macron enverra sa police vous chercher dans les chiottes, comme Poutine. Heu... wait... non, la police n'ira pas dans les banlieues. Ils préfèreront laisser crever les pauvres dans leurs ghettos. L'important est qu'ils ne se déplacent plus.

Du pass sanitaire au pass vaccinal :

_Mettre en place un « pass vaccinal » *à visée individuelle* pour pouvoir accéder *à certains « espaces de libertés »* (restaurants, activités culturelles, sportives...). Ceci permettrait de limiter les restrictions sanitaires qui devront être envisagées pour limiter la 4e vague. Les personnes non vaccinées pourraient accéder à ces espaces en présentant un test antigénique ou un test PCR réalisé 1 ou 2 fois par semaine. Il est néanmoins utile d’indiquer que la gratuité de ces tests pourrait prendre fin à l’automne, et devenir payant comme cela est le cas déjà dans plusieurs pays de l’UE. L’application « Tous Anti Covid » pourrait être le support technique de cette mesure. Le Conseil scientifique a pleinement conscience des enjeux éthiques, démocratiques, organisationnels et d’acceptabilité sociale que représenterait une telle décision, qui demeure éminemment politique. Néanmoins, dans une vision d’anticipation et compte-tenu des délais législatifs probablement nécessaires, le Conseil scientifique propose que cette éventualité soit instruite dès maintenant, *en prenant en compte l’avis de représentants de la société civile par les autorités politiques*._

Macron "a pris l'avis" de son conseil de défense et puis c'est tout, "certains espaces de liberté" est devenu "à peu près partout", la visée n'est plus individuelle mais collective. Zieg Heil ! (si vous avez levé le bras droit consultez d'urgence un psychiatre)

Par contre, la proposition 3, je n'en entends jamais parler :​*(iii). Considérer les personnes appartenant aux catégories sociales les plus défavorisées comme une priorité absolue de la stratégie de vaccination.*

Sans doute parce que cela concerne "ceux qui ne sont rien".


Le document est là :


			https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/avis_conseil_scientifique_6_juillet_2021_actualise_8_juillet_2021.pdf
		


Lisez-le et méditez.

Moi, j'en ai fini avec vous.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> une personne non-vaccinée a 12 fois plus de risque de transmettre le SARS-CoV-2 qu’une personne vaccinée




Mieux vaut tard que jamais ! 

Toi qui tiens tant à placer les autres devant leurs contradictions, voici un exemple de ce que tu as souvent dit concernant la contagiosité des vaccinés : 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Nope.
> 
> T’es toujours contagieux si tu l’attrapes. Tu risques moins de finir aux urgences. C’est tout. D’aucun diraient que c’est déjà bien.
> 
> ...





Mais comme je disais, c'est très bien d'évoluer !... 
Surtout si c'est dans le bon sens... 



Moonwalker a dit:


> [Vous avez cru que cela allait s'arrêter avec les vaccins ? Ben non. C'est écrit noir sur blanc. Vous en reprendrez quand même.]




Oui, OK. 
Et donc ?...
Quelqu'un a dit que le vaccin suffirait à lui seul ?... Et en plus dans le court terme ?...
Pas ici à ma connaissance. 
Sauf erreur, personne ne l'a dit non plus au gouvernement, ni dans aucune opposition non plus. 

Et bien que mon cas personnel n'intéresse probablement pas grand-monde, je porte encore souvent des masques FFP2 bien qu'ayant un schéma vaccinal complet (deux doses de Moderna, et plus ou moins un mois depuis la deuxième injection).

L'arme la plus efficace contre le virus, c'est le vaccin. 
Tant que le virus circule, et surtout si c'est de manière rapide, toutes les autres mesures peuvent évidemment perdurer ou être réactivées si besoin est. 
Gestes barrières, contraintes horaires, limitations de déplacements, reconfinement plus ou moins strict.... 

Le vaccin est à la fois notre meilleure arme contre le virus, et le moyen le plus rapide et le plus efficace pour conserver  ou retrouver nos libertés individuelles et collectives, certes.
Mais tant que le virus circule et en particulier en période de rebond épidémique, tous les "leviers" peuvent et doivent être activés en cas de besoin.




Moonwalker a dit:


> [N.B. : oui, je suis pour la vaccination du plus grand nombre - non, je suis contre ces méthodes de dictature]




Parfait pour la vaccination du plus grand nombre ! 

Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas macroniste, mais en lui attribuant des méthodes de dictateur, tu finirais presque par me rendre Macron sympathique... 

Non, quand même pas, en fait !... 


Macron, pour moi, il peut à la limite faire l'affaire quand il faut faire barrage, mais c'est tout. 


Plus sérieusement, ces références aux dictateurs et aux dictatures m'énervent. 
Je te croyais meilleur historien. 

Avant Macron, deux responsables politiques ont prôné la vaccination obligatoire : Yannick Jadot et François Bayrou. Et plus récemment, un autre responsable de droite que Bayrou, mais je ne sais plus lequel. Peu importe. 

Tu penses ce que tu veux de Jadot et Bayrou, comme nous tous, fort heureusement. 
Mais sérieusement, tu crois que ce sont deux apprentis dictateurs ? Ou des fans des dictatures ? 
C'est "marrant", mais je ne voyais pas trop les choses comme ça. 

Oublie deux secondes Macron. 
Et essaie de concevoir que dans une période exceptionnelle de pandémie, toutes les démocraties font face à la crise en prenant parfois des mesures qui vont effectivement contre nos libertés d'aller et venir (ou autre). 
Parce qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement. 
Après, Macron n'a pas le style de Merkel, et BoJo a commis bien des erreur, Trump aussi, etc... 
Tous les responsables politiques -dont les dirigeants, évidemment- ont commis des erreurs. 


Mais encore une fois, ces références à des dictatures m'énervent. 
Et tu n'as pas les excuses qu'on pourrait éventuellement essayer de trouver chez les abrutis qui animent les réseaux complotistes sur leurs blogs ou qui sévissent sur les réseaux sociaux ou dans la rue. 

Tu vaux très largement mieux que ça, et il est impossible de te trouver les mêmes excuses qu'à eux. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, j'en ai fini avec vous.




Non non, reviens !!!... 

Ton post d'adieu est nul, reviens, ne nous laisse pas sur cette impression-là !!!... 

Bon, tant pis. 
J'ai eu plaisir à lire certains de tes posts. 
Ton denier est à oublier.  

Et j'espère que tu quittes juste ce thread, hein, pas MacG de façon générale... 
Pas de blague, hein !!!...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2021)

Oh! Et puis, allez tous vous faire voir.


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

Une solution :

Piqûre obligatoire de tous les masques.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Totalement. Le problème c'est que ces incohérences ont créé une large défiance, qu'elles ont fait le lit des complotistes, et qu'elles ont aussi incité des positionnements aussi stupides que "j'aime pas EM, je me vaccinerai pas".


Désolé, mais Le radeau de la méduse je le préfère au musée du Louvre qu'en politique !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

La première étude sur le statut vaccinal des personnes contaminées par le Covid-19 



			https://solidarites-sante.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/note_drees_suivi_de_la_crise_sanitaire_.pdf


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Juillet 2021)

Je sors de me faire vacciner, sous les ordres de ma douce et tendre, contre mon gré.
Je cite "Je dois me faire vacciner à cause de mon boulot, alors tu viens aussi".
Je m'aperçois que pendant toutes ces années elle m'a fait croire que j'étais le chef, sans doute pour ménager ma susceptibilité.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je sors de me faire vacciner, sous les ordres de ma douce et tendre, contre mon gré.
> Je cite "Je dois me faire vacciner à cause de mon boulot, alors tu viens aussi".
> Je m'aperçois que pendant toutes ces années elle m'a fait croire que j'étais le chef, sans doute pour ménager ma susceptibilité.




Bravo à ta douce et tendre !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oh! Et puis, allez tous vous faire voir.


Maintenant que tu vas voir ailleurs, mieux vaut conclure d'un : « _allez tous vous faire vacciner ! »_


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

Pas de troisième dose pour le moment !









						Vaccin Covid-19 : pas de troisième dose systématique pour tous "pour le moment", juge la Haute autorité de santé
					

Faute de "données disponibles", il n'y a "pas lieu pour le moment" de proposer une 3e dose de vaccin contre le Covid-19 à l'ensemble de la population, "en dehors des plus vulnérables




					www.capital.fr


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)

Le Conseil d'État valide le principe de l'isolement de 10 jours pour les personnes positives au Covid-19


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2021)

Il fallait bien que cela arrive. L’appât du gain est sans limite.








						Île-de-France : démantèlement d’un trafic de fausses attestations vaccinales
					

Une pharmacienne exerçant à l’Haÿ-les-Roses (Val-de-Marne) a été interpellé et placée en garde à vue ce lundi par la police. Elle est accusée d’avoir fait de fausses attestations vaccinales dans le centre où elle exerce.




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Il fallait bien que cela arrive. L’appât du gain est sans limite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ? Comment ? Des gens essayeraient de profiter de la situation pour faire du pognon ?
M'est avis que ces deux zigotos ne sont pas les seuls à faire de fausses attestations vaccinales.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Non ? Comment ? Des gens essayeraient de profiter de la situation pour faire du pognon ?
> M'est avis que ces deux zigotos ne sont pas les seuls à faire de fausses attestations vaccinales.




Bien entendu, hélas. 

Il peut y avoir des brebis galeuses partout, y-compris chez les pharmaciens ou chez les médecins.
Mais ces faits particulièrement graves, déjà rapportés par les médias depuis quelques semaines, concernent à mon avis une infime proportions des professionnels de santé, fort heureusement.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ... ces faits particulièrement graves, déjà rapportés par les médias depuis quelques semaines, concernent à mon avis une infime proportions des professionnels de santé, fort heureusement.


Loin de moi l'idée de prêter des intentions malhonnêtes à tous les professionnels de santé.
Personne n'est dupe (si l'on veut bien ne pas prendre en compte l'avis d'une certaine minorité qui voit le mal partout), ce genre de fait divers n’entache pas leur réputation, il me semble.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2021)

Franchement, faut quand même aimer se faire chi** alors qu'il suffit d'une piquouse pour être tranquille...

Nonobstant le fait de se protéger et en passant de protéger la communauté avec.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

18.000 Contaminations en 24 Heures 









						18 000 nouveaux cas de Covid en 24 heures, une hausse record selon Olivier Véran
					

Il s’agit d’une augmentation de la circulation du virus de l’ordre de 150 %, a précisé le ministre de la Santé. « Nous n’avons jamais vu cela », s’est-il inquiété.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2021)

Locke [à propos de la progression des contaminations au variant delta] a dit:


> cela représente une augmentation de 150 % en 1 semaine !


Je remets le masque en extérieur 
(je n'l'aurai pas enlevé longtemps…)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je remets le masque en extérieur
> (je n'l'aurai pas enlevé longtemps…)


J'espère que nous allons éviter cela


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> il me semble.


Il me semble aussi !

_(variante en quatre mots du plussoiement)_ :lol:

Il me semble même qu'il n'y ait pas une profession exsangue d'agissements comparables parmi ses représentants.

_(variante scrabble et mots croisés)_ :paslol:

Enfin, il me semble.

_(variante ouroboros) :lolol:_


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)

Le vaccin contre le Covid-19 d’AstraZeneca est désormais destiné aux dons aux pays en développement
					

Le ministère de la santé a annoncé mardi que les doses de ce vaccin, dont les effets secondaires ont entraîné une relative désaffection en France, sont redirigées vers le dispositif de solidarité internationale Covax.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le vaccin contre le Covid-19 d’AstraZeneca est désormais destiné aux dons aux pays en développement
> 
> 
> Le ministère de la santé a annoncé mardi que les doses de ce vaccin, dont les effets secondaires ont entraîné une relative désaffection en France, sont redirigées vers le dispositif de solidarité internationale Covax.
> ...


Bon les gars, personne n'en veut chez nous, ça nous reste sur les bras, mais vous n'allez pas les refuser vous, hein, vu que de toute façon ça sera ça ou rien. Et puis c'est pas comme si vous n'étiez pas habitués à ne ramasser que les miettes qu'on veut bien vous laisser.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon les gars, personne n'en veut chez nous, ça nous reste sur les bras, mais vous n'allez pas les refuser vous, hein, vu que de toute façon ça sera ça ou rien. Et puis c'est pas comme si vous n'étiez pas habitués à ne ramasser que les miettes qu'on veut bien vous laisser.




Oui, on peut le voir comme ça. 
Et vu comme ça, c'est clairement choquant. 

Maintenant, on peut aussi le voir autrement. 
Parce que les doses des vaccins boudés dans certains pays riches, comme -entre autres- l'AstraZeneca en France, elles finissent à la poubelle.
Du coup, vaut-il mieux balancer des vaccins à la poubelle ? Ou alors les "rediriger", si j'ose dire, vers des pays pauvres ?
Certes, la deuxième option ne fait pas très "classe". Mais on n'est pas dans un monde parfait. L'idée est d'essayer de choisir l'option du moindre mal. Et là, dans ce cas, il s'agit de faire en sorte qu'il y ait le le moins possible de morts.

OK, le procédé peut de façon très légitime sembler choquant, mais si ça peut sauver des vies, moi, ça me va.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Maintenant, on peut aussi le voir autrement.
> Parce que les doses des vaccins boudés dans certains pays riches, comme -entre autres- l'AstraZeneca en France, elles finissent à la poubelle.
> Du coup, vaut-il mieux balancer des vaccins à la poubelle ?


Clairement, non.
Premièrement parce que ces doses font peut-être partie de la solution.
Deuxièmement parce qu'il serait temps d'arrêter de produire pour balancer dans la foulée (vaut pour n'importe quelle production).


Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou alors les "rediriger", si j'ose dire, vers des pays pauvres ?


Tu peux oser le dire.
Comparativement à la France (et quoiqu'on en dise), il y a un gros paquet de pays que l'on peut qualifier de pauvres.



Human-Fly a dit:


> OK, le procédé peut de façon très légitime sembler choquant, mais si ça peut sauver des vies, moi, ça me va.


Je suis d'accord.
Sur la finalité, c'est inattaquable.
N'empêche (attention je vais être grossier), ça pue du cul.
Il fut un temps où il avait toujours l'assiette du pauvre à table (on prévoyez donc bien avant le banquet), maintenant il n'a qu'à se servir dans nos poubelles (dès lors que nous avons mangé tout ce qu'il était possible).
J'espère au moins que tout ceci sera fait gratuitement. Réellement gratuitement. On le connait le coup du "on le fait de bon cœur, mais vous nous êtes redevables".


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)

Un reconfinement ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un reconfinement ?




Pas pour le moment. 

Dans le post que tu cites, @Locke posait juste une question à laquelle personne n'a la réponse, concernant les semaines ou mois à venir.  

Pour le moment, *les mesures de restrictions de libertés sont envisagées au cas par cas, région par région* . 
Et personne n'envisage à l'heure actuelle de mesures plus restrictives que des couvre-feux locaux, région par région. 

Le reconfinement national, il sera évité autant que possible. 
Ce serait vraiment le tout dernier recours si la campagne vaccinale devait ne pas être assez rapide par rapport à la progression de la quatrième vague, et si toutes les autres mesures devaient échouer.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...comme il y a de la rébellion pour la vaccination, le gouvernement va-t-il décider un nouveau reconfinement ?


Il y a trois semaines, c'est une éventualité dont je riais avec mon aoûtien de boucher…
Ses vacances sont dans trois semaines et je reste confiant à l'idée qu'un reconfinement en août ne passerait pas dans l'opinion – déjà bien assomée… Par le soleil évidemment ! Non, les mesures actuelles vont se durcir, passe-sanitaire, vaccination, epi et gestes barrières en tête. après, chacun prendra ses responsabilités. 


Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant la vaccination est la seule chose qui puisse éradiquer définitivement cette saloperie !


Oui mais voilà ! Tout le monde ne peut pas être d'accord au même moment, en même temps si tu préfères. Parmi mes voisins, tes voisins et tous les voisins de nos voisins, il s'en trouvera toujours un à se croire plus malin que les autres clampins. Un qui fait mouche dans les têtes d'incertains. La défiance vis-à-vis du vaccin et envers le bien commun d'une nation devient leur zinzin. Une nouvelle faille à exploiter pour emmerder, au-delà des politiques, l'ensemble des citoyens eux compris, donc…


lamainfroide a dit:


> N'empêche (attention je vais être grossier), ça pue du cul.


Ouais ! Tu as raison !
Mais tu t'es trompé de fil !
« L'assiette du pauvre » c'est dans le thread des restos du cœur !
(attention il y a un piège) Veux-tu une table ?!


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> « L'assiette du pauvre » c'est dans le thread des restos du cœur !
> (attention il y a un piège) Veux-tu une table ?!


Je suis plutôt du côté de ceux qui prévoient l'assiette, alors une table, non.
Par contre, si je peux aider au service...


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2021)

Juste comme ça,  une citation de l'écrivain Umberto Eco qui a tout dit sur un sujet d'actualité : "_Les réseaux sociaux ont généré une invasion d’imbéciles qui donnent le droit de parler à des légions d’idiots qui auparavant ne parlaient qu’au bar après un verre de vin, sans nuire à la communauté et ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel : C’est l’invasion des imbéciles_".


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 : l’Italie introduit un passe sanitaire obligatoire dans de nombreux lieux publics
					

Le « green pass », comme le nomment les Italiens, sera désormais réclamé dans de nombreuses situations, notamment à l’entrée des salles de sport, des stades, des musées ou des foires commerciales, ainsi qu’à l’intérieur des restaurants.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça,  une citation de l'écrivain Umberto Eco qui a tout dit sur un sujet d'actualité : "_Les réseaux sociaux ont généré une invasion d’imbéciles qui donnent le droit de parler à des légions d’idiots qui auparavant ne parlaient qu’au bar après un verre de vin, sans nuire à la communauté et ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel : C’est l’invasion des imbéciles_".




Honnêtement, cette citation me pose problème. 

Dans le contexte actuel et par rapport à la situation sanitaire, il pourrait être tentant de donner raison à Eco.
Effectivement, la politique sanitaire actuelle (en France et dans tous les autres pays démocratiques) est effectivement gênée, entravée, ou ralentie par des gens qui pour certains, sont particulièrement ignorants dans les domaines dans lesquels ils affirment de manière péremptoire tout et n'importe quoi, souvent avec des certitudes affirmées avec ce qui semble être une belle assurance.
Alors que les virologues, les infectiologues, les épidémiologistes, eux, reconnaissent qu'ils ignorent encore beaucoup de choses sur ce virus et son potentiel de mutations sur les prochains mois.
Donc, en considérant la gravité de la "crise" sanitaire (le mot me semble faible) et l'urgence de prendre des mesures pour, au moins, limiter les dégâts, Ok. 
Car les complotistes, "antivax", et même vaccinosceptiques, ne sont pas pour rien dans le ralentissement des campagnes vaccinales dans toutes les démocraties, quand il faudrait au  contraire les accélérer.

Par contre, ce point de vue est à mon sens discutable ou même dangereux si on le considère d'une façon plus large. 
Ma référence en matière de liberté d'expression reste le Premier Amendement de la Constitution Américaine*, parce qu'il ne me semble pas qu'on ait vraiment fait mieux depuis.
Si on défend vraiment la liberté d'expression, il faut la défendre pour tout le monde. Y-compris des gens qui ne pensent pas comme nous. Y-compris des gens particulièrement mal informés sur des sujets sur lesquels ils expriment leurs certitudes. Y-compris, parfois, des imbéciles.
Défendre la liberté d'expression, c'est parfois accepter d'en payer le prix.
 Si je caricature de façon volontairement outrancière, la liberté d'expression n'est pas réservée aux gens diplômés de l'enseignement supérieurs, présentant bien, jamais grossiers, et toujours bien informés sur les sujets sur lesquels ils s'expriment.
Si la liberté d'expression est pour tout le monde, elle doit vraiment pour tout le monde. 
Même si, de nos jours, les réseaux sociaux compliquent effectivement la donne...


* Tant le texte que la plupart de ses modalités d'application, diverses jurisprudences incluses.


----------



## patxito (22 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Honnêtement, cette citation me pose problème.
> 
> Dans le contexte actuel et par rapport à la situation sanitaire, il pourrait être tentant de donner raison à Eco.
> Effectivement, la politique sanitaire actuelle (en France et dans tous les autres pays démocratiques) est effectivement gênée, entravée, ou ralentie par des gens qui pour certains, sont particulièrement ignorants dans les domaines dans lesquels ils affirment de manière péremptoire tout et n'importe quoi, souvent avec des certitudes affirmées avec ce qui semble être une belle assurance.
> ...


Eco ne propose nullement, dans cette citation à tout le moins, de limiter la liberté d'expression, il se limite à poser un constat, assez incontestable pour le coup...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juillet 2021)

Je pense là-même chose.
Mais peut-être que, si l'on veut décortiquer (une citation qui n'a pas forcément la prétention que l'on voudrait lui prêter), alors le bas blesse à cause de ce petit passage "..._ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel ..."_
À mon avis, l'essentiel du propos n'est pas dans ce passage, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


----------



## patxito (22 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je pense là-même chose.
> Mais peut-être que, si l'on veut décortiquer (une citation qui n'a pas forcément la prétention que l'on voudrait lui prêter), alors le bas blesse à cause de ce petit passage "..._ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel ..."_
> À mon avis, l'essentiel du propos n'est pas dans ce passage, mais ça n'est que mon avis.


Oui, s'il avait obtenu lui-même le Nobel, on pourrait y voir du mépris de classe...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : l’Italie introduit un passe sanitaire obligatoire dans de nombreux lieux publics
> 
> 
> Le « green pass », comme le nomment les Italiens, sera désormais réclamé dans de nombreuses situations, notamment à l’entrée des salles de sport, des stades, des musées ou des foires commerciales, ainsi qu’à l’intérieur des restaurants.
> ...


Mouais, certains y verront un aveu de culpabilité.
Moi, je ne sais pas et je crois que je m'en fous.
En revanche, je remarque que, depuis le début les ricains et les chinois jouent à cette joute de récré débile "c'est pas moi c'est toi, non c'est toi, non c'est toi d'abord" qui n'a jamais mené à rien, si ce n'est quelques fois à un échange de tortignoles, des nez qui coulent et un mot aux parents dans le cahier.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Eco ne propose nullement, dans cette citation à tout le moins, de limiter la liberté d'expression, il se limite à poser un constat, assez incontestable pour le coup...




D'une part, Eco passe pour être un des hommes les plus cultivés du monde et a même parfois été considéré comme "l'homme le plus cultivé du monde", et son intelligence est absolument incontestable. 
Et en effet, il ne propose pas de limiter la  liberté d'expression. 
Et j'ai par ailleurs bien compris qu'en écrivant le texte cité par Locke, Eco réagissait à "un sujet d' actualité".
Toutefois, sur le fond comme dans la forme, le texte en question me semble révéler ce qu'on pourrait appeler "un mouvement d'humeur". Une réaction peut-être un peu épidémique, à mon avis.
Je dis simplement que ce propos est potentiellement dangereux si on veut en élargir, voire en généraliser la portée. 

Mais effectivement, dans le contexte de la situation sanitaire actuelle, OK.




lamainfroide a dit:


> Je pense là-même chose.
> Mais peut-être que, si l'on veut décortiquer (une citation qui n'a pas forcément la prétention que l'on voudrait lui prêter), alors le bas blesse à cause de ce petit passage "..._ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel ..."_
> À mon avis, l'essentiel du propos n'est pas dans ce passage, mais ça n'est que mon avis.




Effectivement, c'est le passage que tu notes qui me pose problème, si on place le propos dans un contexte plus général qu'une urgence sanitaire (par exemple).




patxito a dit:


> Oui, s'il avait obtenu lui-même le Nobel, on pourrait y voir du mépris de classe...



Oui, voilà, en présentant les choses comme ça, je pense que nous sommes tous les trois d'accord sur l'essentiel.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mouais, certains y verront un aveu de culpabilité.
> Moi, je ne sais pas et je crois que je m'en fous.
> En revanche, je remarque que, depuis le début les ricains et les chinois jouent à cette joute de récré débile "c'est pas moi c'est toi, non c'est toi, non c'est toi d'abord" qui n'a jamais mené à rien, si ce n'est quelques fois à un échange de tortignoles, des nez qui coulent et un mot aux parents dans le cahier.




L'idée n'est pas de trouver un coupable mais d'essayer d'identifier l'origine du virus à l'origine de la pandémie.
Le total manque de transparence de la Chine constitue un obstacle majeur à des investigations scientifiques. 
Parce qu'à moins qu'on puisse prouver le contraire, la pandémie est bien partie de Chine. 
Je ne crois pas que le but de ces enquêtes soit de combattre l'actuelle pandémie. Je crains qu'il soit trop tard pour espérer tirer quelque chose de recherches de ce genre pour lutter contre la pandémie au stade où nous en sommes. 
L'idée me semble plutôt être de comprendre ce qui s'est passé pour éviter que ça puisse se reproduire un jour.

Si possible...


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2021)

"..._ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel ..."_


Human-Fly a dit:


> Honnêtement, cette citation me pose problème


Une courte recherche sur internet donne une version un peu différente, et surtout complète :
_On les faisait taire tout de suite _(il s'agit d'une discussion de comptoir)_ alors qu’aujourd’hui ils ont *le même droit de parole *qu’un prix Nobel._

AMHA, Umberto veut plutôt dire que les réseaux sociaux ont donné la même visibilité, voire plus, aux imbéciles qu'aux prix Nobel, et que par dessus le marché il est impossible de les remettre à leur place avant que leur bêtise se soit répandue.
On ne saurait lui donner tort.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> "..._ont maintenant le même droit de parler qu’un Prix Nobel ..."_
> 
> Une courte recherche sur internet donne une version un peu différente, et surtout complète :
> _On les faisait taire tout de suite _(il s'agit d'une discussion de comptoir)_ alors qu’aujourd’hui ils ont *le même droit de parole *qu’un prix Nobel._
> ...




Dans ce sens là, dans ce contexte, et sans généraliser la portée de son propos, OK.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On ne saurait lui donner tort.


Ajoutons un élément non-dit dans la citation, les médias traditionnels. Tant que les imbécilités restent sur les réseaux sociaux, ça ne pose pas trop de problèmes. Seulement quand ces imbécilités sont reprises par les médias traditionnels, les problèmes prennent une ampleur disproportionnée. On arrive au point où les auteurs de ces imbécilités se retrouvent à commenter l'actualité avec les érudits, spécialistes et journalistes. On rejoint là cette _vérité médiatique_ posée par MW l'autre jour.

Pour ma part, en lisant le message de Locke je repensais à ça


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ma référence en matière de liberté d'expression reste le Premier Amendement de la Constitution Américaine*, parce qu'il ne me semble pas qu'on ait vraiment fait mieux depuis.


Au secours, ce premier amendement te permet d'être raciste, violent verbalement et haineux au possible sans aucune conséquence. Et bien non, je préfère vivre dans un pays où la liberté d'expression totale est bafouée, mais un pays où les humaines ne vivent pas dans la peur de la parole de l'autre. 

Tout n'est pas rose en France, mais je trouve notre système bien plus intéressant que beaucoup d'autres, trop liberticide ou trop restrictif. Il faut un juste milieu et je ne me sens  pas opprimé de ne pas pouvoir insulter mes congénères.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Au secours, ce premier amendement te permet d'être raciste, violent verbalement et haineux au possible sans aucune conséquence. Et bien non, je préfère vivre dans un pays où la liberté d'expression totale est bafouée, mais un pays où les humaines ne vivent pas dans la peur de la parole de l'autre.
> 
> Tout n'est pas rose en France, mais je trouve notre système bien plus intéressant que beaucoup d'autres, trop liberticide ou trop restrictif. Il faut un juste milieu et je ne me sens  pas opprimé de ne pas pouvoir insulter mes congénères.




Au secours, une discussion sur le Premier Amendement de la Consitition Américaine alors que le Comptoir est fermé !!!... 

Mea culpa, c'est moi qui y ai fait référence le premier. 

La suite pour qui veut en privé et uniquement en privé en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## patxito (23 Juillet 2021)

Coronavirus: Israël veut interdire les lieux publics aux personnes non vaccinées
					

Les personnes qui refusent le vaccin « sapent les efforts de chacun d’entre nous », a déclaré le Premier ministre dans une allocution télévisée.




					plus.lesoir.be
				












						Bars, restaurants, événements sportifs, spectacles... Un pass sanitaire sera obligatoire en Italie dès le 6 août
					

L'Italie va introduire le 6 août un pass sanitaire obligatoire pour accéder aux lieux fermés comme les bars et restaurants, a décidé jeudi soir le gouvernement dirigé par Mario Draghi.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Les discothèques risquent elles une fermeture ?









						Covid-19 en France : deux foyers de contamination identifiés dans des discothèques
					

Les deux établissements de l’est du pays comptabilisent 110 infections. Pendant ce temps, les sénateurs ont donné vendredi un premier aval en commission au projet de loi anti-Covid-19.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les discothèques risquent elles une fermeture ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De quoi ?
Fermer un endroit où on s'entasse, se frotte, projette notre sueur et se gueule à la face pour se faire entendre ?
Je ne vois pas du tout ce qui en fait un lieu d'infection.
Blague à part, une fois l'été passé et l'argent dépensé, tu vas voir le retour de bâton.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2021)

Cool !

On a trouvé les suivants : Des virus inconnus découverts dans la glace de l’Himalaya


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 : le vaccin Moderna autorisé pour les 12-17 ans dans l’Union européenne
					

Après celui de Pfizer-BioNTech, il s’agit du deuxième vaccin à être autorisé pour les adolescents au sein des 27 pays de l’UE.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2021)

Bon, au moins AirBnB a supprimé le logent de cette réticente.



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie/entreprises/airbnb/airbnb-une-hote-refuse-un-couple-vaccine-contre-le-covid-19-dans-son-logement-elle-est-sanctionnee-7359740


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 : le premier vaccin en pilule va être testé en Israël
					

Plus facile à administrer et plus efficace contre les variants, ce vaccin oral mis au point par une biotech israélienne pourrait permettre d’accélérer la campagne de vaccination dans les pays...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2021)




----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2021)

A y est ! Il a reçu ses deux doses !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


>




Osiris est revenu, et il a reçu sa deuxième dose de vaccin !!!... 

Par contre, son génome a bien été modifié : maintenant, il n'écoute plus Wagner ni Bruckner : il écoute La Reine des  Neiges...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2021)

*Le passe sanitaire dans les transports devrait entrer en vigueur «entre le 7 et le 10 août»*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 : le vaccin Moderna autorisé pour les 12-17 ans par la Haute Autorité de santé
					

"Dans le contexte d'une circulation forte du variant Delta, la HAS valide l'intégration du vaccin Moderna dans la stratégie vaccinale" des adolescents, précise l'instance indépendante.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2021)

Ces jeunes Français qui veulent attraper le Covid pour éviter la vaccination
					

Âgés de moins de 30 ans, ils jugent que leur risque de développer une forme grave est faible et ne voient pas l'intérêt de la vaccination. Avoir le Covid leur permettrait de bénéficier du certificat de rétablissement.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				






_« C'est une manière d'appréhender le risque fondée sur une approche intuitive ou impulsive», analyse Jocelyn Raude, enseignant-chercheur en psychologie de la santé et des maladies infectieuses._

Traduction pour le non-scientifique : « C’est de la connerie ».


----------



## patxito (29 Juillet 2021)

Ça vaut mieux que d'attraper la scarlatine... 

Ou pas...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2021)

Mieux vaut


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

Covid-19 : en France, environ 85 % des personnes hospitalisées ne sont pas vaccinées
					

Une étude de la Drees, parue vendredi, apporte de premiers résultats sur le statut vaccinal des personnes infectées par le virus et admises à l’hôpital.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## boninmi (30 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : en France, environ 85 % des personnes hospitalisées ne sont pas vaccinées
> 
> 
> Une étude de la Drees, parue vendredi, apporte de premiers résultats sur le statut vaccinal des personnes infectées par le virus et admises à l’hôpital.
> ...


Non ... pas possible ! Le vaccin n'est pas dangereux ? Il est même efficace ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Non ... pas possible ! Le vaccin n'est pas dangereux ? Il est même efficace ?











						Covid-19 : de nouvelles données suggèrent que les personnes vaccinées peuvent transmettre le virus
					

Le ministère de la santé israélien a rendu publics des chiffres montrant que le vaccin de Pfizer et BioNTech ne protégerait plus qu’à 39 % contre l’infection, tout en restant très efficace pour prévenir les hospitalisations. De nombreux scientifiques estiment qu’il est encore un peu tôt pour en...




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : de nouvelles données suggèrent que les personnes vaccinées peuvent transmettre le virus
> 
> 
> Le ministère de la santé israélien a rendu publics des chiffres montrant que le vaccin de Pfizer et BioNTech ne protégerait plus qu’à 39 % contre l’infection, tout en restant très efficace pour prévenir les hospitalisations. De nombreux scientifiques estiment qu’il est encore un peu tôt pour en...
> ...


Les différentes études continuent de se contredirent. Protège, protège pas, protège plus, protège moins. Ça relativise grandement la nécessité des mesures prises contre nos libertés publiques.

M'enfin, les deux fois où je me suis fait piquer, le docteur m'a bien précisé de continuer les gestes barrière, surtout le masque en présence de foules. Pass sanitaire ou pas, je n'ai pas l'intention de trop fréquenter mes contemporains et les lieux où ils s'agglutinent. Et puis moi, je me suis fait vacciner pour éviter la tente à oxygène et le tube dans la gorge, pas pour faire plaisir à Micron 1er.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> je me suis fait vacciner pour éviter la tente à oxygène et le tube dans la gorge, pas pour faire plaisir à Micron 1er.


Tu nous dit ça à nous ! C'est bien joli mais ton désamour pour ce président, on le connait déjà ! Quand à la tente à oxygène un tube dans la gorge, c'est pareil pour nous ! On se fait vacciner pour justement éviter ça ! Non, ce n'est pas à nous qu'il faut dire ça mais aux antillais. Parce que eux dans le genre, on ne comprend rien, on mélange tout et du coup on se contamine gaiement tout en vociférant contre le gouvernement… Ils répondent présents bien loin qu'il sont d'avoir eu le même résonement que toi ou nous.

On ne pouvait pas imaginer pire scénario. Les habitants d'Outremer ne se faisaient pas vacciner parce qu'ils n'en ressentaient pas le besoin. Pincez-moi ! Je rêve ! Les confinements, interdictions de ceci, limitations de cela s'enchaînent depuis dix-huit mois et eux qu'est-ce qu'ils font ? Rien ! Ils attendent parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas concernés…

Tu m'étonnes que le gouvernement invente tout un tas de contritions pour impulser l'accélération de la vaccination. Quand tu vois le raisonnement des lascars de l'île d'en face, tu m'étonnes qu'on en arrive à des extrémités pareilles. L'autre jour tu parlais de faire la promotion de la vaccination, l'éducation des masses en allant à leur contact et d'arrêter les mensonges pour plus de cohérence et de confiance auprès des administrés.

C'est un doux rêve quand tu vois la cible. Je sais, c'est péremptoire et discriminatoire de dire ça. Ces iliens ont fait comme tous des efforts mais voilà… Sortis du troisième confinement, les gens ont repris une activité normale. Résultat un mois plus tard, un quatrième confinement est mis en place sur une partie des îles. Et pas des cailloux de rien du tout que seuls les clients fortunés fréquentent, non, des gros cailloux accueillant normalement des masses de blancs becs de la métropole. Heureusement qu'ils arriveront vaccinés…


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2021)

*«La guerre a changé» : des documents américains sonnent l'alarme face au variant Delta*


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2021)

Système Macron : se débarrasser du virus - Vu du Droit
					

« Je ne crois pas qu’il y ait grande efficacité à manifester contre le virus » (Emmanuel Macron 25 juillet 2021) La gestion de la pandémie Covid 19 présente des caractéristiques très particulières dans notre pays. Qu’on le veuille ou… Continue Reading →




					www.vududroit.com


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

Pfizer et Moderna relèvent le prix de leurs vaccins
					

Le vaccin Pfizer passe ainsi de 15,5 à 19,5 euros et celui de Moderna de 19 à 21,5 euros. La Commission européenne s'est refusée à tout commentaire, au nom de confidentialité des contrats.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2021)

Covid-19, la course aux vaccins - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
					

Comment quatre des cinq vaccins autorisés en France contre le Sars-CoV-2 ont été mis au point et distribués en un temps record. Une bataille scientifique sans précédent racontée de l'intérieur, au plus près de cinq équipes de chercheurs.




					www.arte.tv


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pfizer et Moderna relèvent le prix de leurs vaccins
> 
> 
> Le vaccin Pfizer passe ainsi de 15,5 à 19,5 euros et celui de Moderna de 19 à 21,5 euros. La Commission européenne s'est refusée à tout commentaire, au nom de confidentialité des contrats.
> ...


Merdalors, les labos pharma sont des entreprises commerciales dont le but est de gagner de l'argent ?
Je pense beaucoup de mal de ces labos (pour des raisons qui me regardent).
Cela ne m'empêche pas de me poser une question.
À quel prix un labo doit-il vendre un vaccin pour rentrer dans ses frais ?
D'où la question suivante.
Cette augmentation est-elle destinée à rétablir l'assiette où à s'en foutre encore plus dans les fouilles ?
On ne peut pas dire que cet article du Figaro nous éclaire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2021)

*Fischer admet qu'il faudra «certainement» une troisième dose de vaccin pour «les plus fragiles»*


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

C'est quand il veut !

#jesuisfragilemêmesiçanesevoitpas


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

L'Allemagne prévoit une troisième dose de rappel pour les personnes vulnérables


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Intolérable atteinte à la liberté de se faire vacciner !


Toutafé !

Et quand je vois cette actualité








						Un vaccinodrome incendié lors d'affrontements en Martinique
					

Des affrontements ont opposés des manifestants aux forces de l’ordre à Fort-de-France, au lendemain de l'instauration d'un nouveau couvre-feu en Martinique. L'île accuse l'un des plus forts taux d'incidence de




					www.20minutes.fr
				



Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à quelle inadmissible atteinte à la liberté de se faire vacciner vient-on d'assister là. Comment, au motif d'une soi-disant privation de liberté individuelle/essentielle/fondamentale/républicaine – soulignez la mention choisie – peut-on être assez bête pour reproduire sur autrui la chose que l'on est censé combattre pour soi. 

Combat-on un régime qualifié d'autoritaire en reproduisant à l'identique ou presque les travers désignés comme la source du mal à combattre ?

On peut.
Ils l'ont d'ailleurs fait.
Mais ça ne mène à rien de bon.
Enfin, dans un modèle de civilisation qui se veut libre…

mékilsonkon !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2021)

*ARN messager : Sanofi investit largement et rachète Translate Bio*


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *ARN messager : Sanofi investit largement et rachète Translate Bio*




Très intéressant pour le moyen et long terme. 
Toutefois, l'article précise que le vaccin anti-COVID-19 de Sanofi ne sera disponible qu'en décembre. Bien tardif, par rapport à la progression de la quatrième vague avec le "variant Delta". Même si ça reste effectivement très rapide par rapport au temps qu'il faut généralement pour concevoir et fabriquer un vaccin.
De plus, ce vaccin n'utilisera pas la technologie de l'ARN Messager.


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les différentes études continuent de se contredirent. Protège, protège pas, protège plus, protège moins. Ça relativise grandement la nécessité des mesures prises contre nos libertés publiques.
> 
> 
> M'enfin, les deux fois où je me suis fait piquer, le docteur m'a bien précisé de continuer les gestes barrière, surtout le masque en présence de foules. Pass sanitaire ou pas, je n'ai pas l'intention de trop fréquenter mes contemporains et les lieux où ils s'agglutinent.


Moi, je n' ai vu aucune contradiction.

Les vaccins donnés ne sont pas fiable a 100% et çà a été annocé dèzs le début. 
Si tu nre comprend pas ce qu'est un pourcentage, je t' explique:

Si tu as 10 millios de personnes; vacconés avec un vaccin qui protege a un poucentage de 95 % ; ça sifnifie que 500 000 personnes peuvent tomber malade en raison du virus. Car le vaccin ne protege pas a 100% de la population vaccinés. 
Et donc; ilest évidement préconisé de conserver des gestes barrieres.

Et si personne n' était vacciné; et bien, sur 10 millions de personnes, 10 millions pourrait tomber malades du virus.  

Maintenant, su tu ne voit pas la différence, c' est assez conternant.


De 2

Si vaccinés, tu tombe malade en raison du virus, tu es proteger des formes graves par le vaccin. 

Donc, pour les hopitaux c' est un gain absolument considérable. 

Encore une fois, si tu ne cvois pas ou est le gain, c'eest encore une fois consternant.







Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis moi, je me suis fait vacciner pour éviter la tente à oxygène et le tube dans la gorge, pas pour faire plaisir à Micron 1er.



Moi, c' est uniquement pour faire plaisir a Macron que je me suis fais vacciner. Il n' y a absolument aucune autre raison, bien évidement.

Tous ceusx qui se font vacciner dans le monde, c' est juste pour faire plaisir a Macron, qu' est que tu crois???


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Si tu nre comprend pas ce qu'est un pourcentage, je t' explique:


Nan, on n'explique rien à Moon. C'est lui le gourou.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand il veut !
> 
> #jesuisfragilemêmesiçanesevoitpas




Tout d'abord, je te souhaite évidemment d'obtenir cette troisième dose dans les meilleurs délais, de même qu'à toutes les personnes qui en auront besoin en priorité.

D'autre part, je dirais que d'un certain point de vue, et malgré la gravité du contexte, ton post fait plaisir à lire. 
Pas parce tu fais partie du public prioritaire, évidemment, mais parce que tu as hâte de recevoir ta troisième dose.
Ça change de toutes les personnes qui, aujourd'hui encore, multiplient les tests pour obtenir leur pass sanitaire tout en disant "qu'ils attendent", "qu'ils réfléchissent", "qu'ils manquent de recul", etc... Quand ils ne trouvent pas des prétextes encore plus irrationnels pour retarder le plus possible... Leur première injection !...

Et je ne parle même pas de ceux qui font brûler des vaccinodromes ; je risquerais d'être grossier.


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2021)

*@les railleurs du mois d'Août *Cool les gars ! Moonwalker ne se prononce pas contre la vaccination mais contre l'obligation de vaccination pour tous imposée par ce gouvernement parce qu'elle écorne sa vision de la liberté des individus de se voir vacciné contre leur gré.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Août 2021)

on est en France, si on demande gentiment aux français de se vacciner, dans 10000 ans, seules 5 personnes seront vaccinées.


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> *@les railleurs du mois d'Août *Cool les gars ! Moonwalker ne se prononce pas contre la vaccination mais contre l'obligation de vaccination pour tous imposée par ce gouvernement parce qu'elle écorne sa vision de la liberté des individus de se voir vacciné contre leur gré.


On avait compris, on raille, des fois on déraille, mais on est pas tout bête.  
Sauf que si tout le monde ne se vaccine pas sous prétexte de la liberté de l'individu, on en a encore pour quelques décennies de coronavirus et ses mutants. Et il se trouve que ça écorne la liberté individuelle de MOI. 
Ça y est, cette fois, j'ai argumenté.
Vachement scientifique, non ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> on est en France, si on demande gentiment aux français de se vacciner, dans 10000 ans, seules 5 personnes seront vaccinées.



Ouais… Il ne faut pas non plus présenter les français comme des hermétiques à tout et n'importe quoi. Ok une minorité refusent la vaccination pour des raisons personnelles, politiques, éthiques et pathétiques. Mais pour la majorité d'entre nous, la vaccination volontaire coulait de source. 



boninmi a dit:


> On avait compris, on raille, des fois on déraille, mais on est pas tout bête.


Je ne dis pas que vous êtes bête vu que c'est moi l'imbécile en chef !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2021)

« Moon » il attend toujours qu’on lui explique pourquoi il faut opposer vaccination et libertés, pourquoi c’est « ausweis » à tous les coins de rues en France. « Moon » trouve cette problématique suspicieuse. Il n’est pas le seul visiblement.

C’est facile aux railleurs du forum de reprendre l'antiem « vous protégez les autres » mais c’est faux, en tout cas pas dans des proportions qui justifient les mesures discriminatoires prises.



love_leeloo a dit:


> on est en France, si on demande gentiment aux français de se vacciner, dans 10000 ans, seules 5 personnes seront vaccinées.



C’est tout ce que tu trouves comme argument, un lieu commun ? Déjà c’est faux, et l’histoire de la vaccination en France depuis le début du XXe siècle le démontre.

Avec un peu de *pédagogie*, et par là je ne veux pas dire un numéro en teeshirt sur instagram, il était facile d’expliquer aux Français la nécessité de se faire vacciner rapidement. D’ailleurs, la campagne avait déjà commencé, les médecins référents étaient autorisés par la CNIL à contacter leurs patients non vaccinés. Mais Macron aime l’autoritarisme, « fort avec les faibles, faible avec les forts », il n’a pas pu s’empêcher de rouler des mécaniques. Et nos institutions dévoyées de le suivre.

« Moon » quand il dit qu’il ne s’est pas fait vacciner « pour faire plaisir à Micron 1er » il signifie ainsi qu’il avait pris sa décision sans pressions policières et sociales, en s’informant, en parlant avec son médecin (mon docteur est celui qui a vacciné les autres docteurs du département en décembre), en lisant les avis multiples, même défavorables sur la toile.

Dans une démocratie moderne, adulte, le citoyen prend en conscience ses décisions après s’être informé. Ce n’est pas une vue de l’esprit. C’est comme cela que cela doit fonctionner. C’est comme cela que ça fonctionnait encore il y a quelque années.

La Liberté d’aller et venir n’est pas l’exception. C’est l’état normal dans une démocratie moderne. L’exception ce sont les atteintes à ce droit fondamental. Or, depuis plus d’un an on passe de l’état d’exception à l’état ordinaire de coercition. Depuis plus d’un an nos institutions sont dévoyées, nous sommes gouvernés par un « conseil de défense » qui ne rend compte à aucun parlement, n’a aucune existence constitutionnelle, aucune limite, et impose à tous sa loi par le mensonge, l’arrogance et la complicité des thuriféraires du régime.

Je me fous de savoir si « ça » est une dictature selon les critères chinois ou iraniens. « Ça » qui devrait désigner la _République Française,_ dont il n’arrive même plus à prononcer le nom, n’est certainement plus une démocratie.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Août 2021)

malheureusement non, on voit bien dans la vie de tous les jours que si on ne tape pas sur les doigts ou que si on ne touche pas au porte monnaie, le français avec son coté latin n'en fait qu'à sa tête


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> malheureusement non, on voit bien dans la vie de tous les jours que si on ne tape pas sur les doigts ou que si on ne touche pas au porte monnaie, le français avec son coté latin n'en fait qu'à sa tête


Tu seras mignon de ne pas m'inclure dans ta vision du français. Ou plutôt tu aviseras de cibler correctement le segment des français considérés avec leur côté latin comme n'en faisant qu'à leur tête. Je le répète, le français que tu vises ne représente pas les français dans leur ensemble et leur diversité ! Ce français-là dont tu vas devoir définir les contours n'est qu'un infime partie de la population française ! Et fort heureusement !


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Moon » il attend toujours qu’on lui explique pourquoi il faut opposer vaccination et libertés, pourquoi c’est « ausweis » à tous les coins de rues en France. « Moon » trouve cette problématique suspicieuse. Il n’est pas le seul visiblement.
> 
> C’est facile aux railleurs du forum de reprendre l'antiem « vous protégez les autres » mais c’est faux, en tout cas pas dans des proportions qui justifient les mesures discriminatoires prises.
> 
> ...


Précision: je ne méprise pas tes arguments.
Je préfère cependant ne pas alimenter une discussion qui, selon moi, tourne en rond.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Moon » il attend toujours qu’on lui explique pourquoi il faut opposer vaccination et libertés, pourquoi c’est « ausweis » à tous les coins de rues en France. « Moon » trouve cette problématique suspicieuse. Il n’est pas le seul visiblement.
> 
> C’est facile aux railleurs du forum de reprendre l'antiem « vous protégez les autres » mais c’est faux, en tout cas pas dans des proportions qui justifient les mesures discriminatoires prises.
> 
> ...


Si je ne m'abuse, juste pour l'exemple, le pass sanitaire et son cortège de mesures tant décrié, il a bien été voté par les deux chambres, nan ? et ce texte voté va aussi passer devant le Conseil constitutionnel, n'est-ce pas ?

Pour une dictature... on a vu mieux j'pense... Bref.


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Moon » il attend toujours qu’on lui explique pourquoi il faut opposer vaccination et libertés, pourquoi c’est « ausweis » à tous les coins de rues en France. « Moon » trouve cette problématique suspicieuse. Il n’est pas le seul visiblement.



Mais... ce n' est pas le vaccin qui s'oppose à la liberté, c' est le virus.

On a été confiné des mois, enfermés avec obligation pour sortir faire ses courses d' avoir une attestation de sortie, pas plus d'une heure, etc... et il n' y avait aucun vaccin; aucun!!
Ce n'était pas en raison du vaccin, qu'on ne pouvait pas sortir; il n' y avait pas de vaccin, AUCUN!!!

Et si on peut ressortir librement, marcher dans la rue sans masque, retrouver une vrais liberté, petit à petit, boire un verre ou un café en terasse, tu crois que çà vient d'ou???? que c' est par magie???
Non, c' est pour une bonne art grace aux vaccins.
A l'heure actielle, si il n' y avait aucun vaccin, personne de vacciné, personne, la situation serait totalement différente de ce qu" elle est, on serait toujours confiné, avec des hopitaux completement débordés.
Une situation économique qui partirait en vrac, etc....
Absolument aucun doute la dessus.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, juste pour l'exemple, le pass sanitaire et son cortège de mesures tant décrié, il a bien été voté par les deux chambres, nan ? et ce texte voté va aussi passer devant le Conseil constitutionnel, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Pour une dictature... on a vu mieux j'pense... Bref.


Bref ? Non. Trop court.

Tu connais la procédure d’urgence ? C’est devenu la procédure normale d’enregistrement des lois. Un tour ici, un débat tronqué, un tour là, un débat borné, et hop ! une synthèse et voilà la loi, ficelée empaquetée. Conforme aux desiderata du gouvernement. Et quand une chambre d’avise de débattre réellement, de contredire un ministre, le voilà qui insulte la représentation nationale (une habitude des ministres de Macron).

Le Conseil Constitutionnel ! Il se déclare incompétent scientifiquement donc dans le doute il valide, parce qu’il y a urgence ! Pas le temps de s’informer plus avant (incroyable mais vrai) et tant pis si quelques semaines plus tard la vérité scientifique a évolué. La loi reste.
Ce qu’on ne veut pas qu’il examine, on le passe en amendements après l’examen. Et ça passe ! Merci le Conseil d’État.

Au fait, Victor Fabius est le conseiller très cher et très spécial de Macron sur la vaccination (cabinet McKinsley). Son papa est Laurent Fabius, président du Conseil Constitutionnel de par la volonté de Macron.

D’ailleurs, pas besoin de promulguer la loi, elle s’applique déjà, dans toute sa rigueur imbécile :








						Dans l’Eure, une patiente refusée à la clinique pour absence de pass sanitaire
					

La situation, relevée par un ambulancier en colère, a fait réagir en nombre les internautes. L’entrée en vigueur de l’extension du pass sanitaire est quant à elle prévue pour le 9 août 2021.




					www.paris-normandie.fr
				




Encore une fois, Je me fous des dictatures, mieux ou moins bien. Ce n’est pas ma norme si c’est la tienne.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2021)

Une clinique privée est une entreprise privée et non un service public. En choisissant de se faire soigner dans ce genre d'établissement, le patient en accepte les conditions. Si demain il fallait être habillé en blanc pour aller dans une clinique, un patient habillé différemment serait refusé de la même manière. 

Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas.


C’est bien le problème. Plus rien ne vous choque.

Ça fait plus de quinze ans que les gouvernements successifs saucissonnent les libertés publiques, sous prétexte de sécurité, sous prétexte de santé, sous prétexté d’écologie, etc. À chaque petit bout qui part, vous vous dites que ce n’est pas choquant, que ce n’est qu’un petit bout. Un bout, un bout, un bout. Ils arriveront au bout de tout et là il sera trop tard pour faire le « choqué ».

La énième loi de sécurité (dite loi sur le séparatisme) vient de faire passer le régime pénal du journaliste sous le régime du commun vidant de sa substance la loi de 1881 sur la liberté de la presse. Ni vu, ni connu. M’enfin, même si vous le voyez, ça ne vous choque pas.









						Le macronisme et sa haine de la Liberté d’expression - Vu du Droit
					

Avec le système d’Emmanuel Macron, le pire est toujours sûr et dans tous les domaines. Avec l’intervention de celui qui nous tient lieu de président de la République le douze juillet dernier, nous savions comment serait gérée la lutte contre… Continue Reading →




					www.vududroit.com
				




Ah! C’est vrai, t’es l’idiot utile qui ne comprend rien au premier amendements de la constitution des États-Unis d'Amérique, celui qui juge que la liberté d’expression des autres ne vaut que si leurs opinions lui semblent moralement acceptables. Avec un tel amour de la liberté, rien peut ne te choquer, c’est certain.


----------



## ScapO (3 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Une clinique privée est une entreprise privée et non un service public. En choisissant de se faire soigner dans ce genre d'établissement, le patient en accepte les conditions. Si demain il fallait être habillé en blanc pour aller dans une clinique, un patient habillé différemment serait refusé de la même manière.
> 
> Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas.


Slt,

la clinique s'en explique :



> Ce "_problème au cœur_" était une coronographie, un examen des artères prévu depuis deux semaines. La patiente devait rester deux jours à la clinique. Elle était vaccinée des deux doses, mais elle n'avait pas encore reçu son pass sanitaire. Elle a été renvoyée chez elle parce qu'elle ne pouvait pas présenter de test antigénique négatif et un autre rendez-vous a été pris la semaine prochaine.
> _La patiente a dû être prévenue, au moment de la prise de rendez-vous et de la consultation d'anesthésie, qu'en cas d'hospitalisation programmée, elle devrait présenter un test négatif de moins de 48 heures ou un pass vaccinal à jour."_











						Refus de prise en charge sans pass sanitaire : la clinique Bergouignan d'Évreux répond à l'ambulancier
					

Dans une vidéo qui a atteint plus de 230.000 vues sur les réseaux sociaux, un ambulancier explique avoir dû reconduire une patiente chez elle car une clinique a refusé de la prendre en charge puisqu'elle n'avait pas de pass sanitaire. La scène s'est passée à la clinique Bergouignan d’Évreux.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bref ? Non. Trop court.
> 
> Tu connais la procédure d’urgence ? C’est devenu la procédure normale d’enregistrement des lois. Un tour ici, un débat tronqué, un tour là, un débat borné, et hop ! une synthèse et voilà la loi, ficelée empaquetée. Conforme aux desiderata du gouvernement. Et quand une chambre d’avise de débattre réellement, de contredire un ministre, le voilà qui insulte la représentation nationale (une habitude des ministres de Macron).
> 
> ...




La COVID-19 a tué plus de 4 millions de gens dans le monde (chiffres officiels), et beaucoup plus selon l'OMS.
Dont plus ou moins 115 000 en France.

Bilan hélas (très) provisoire.


Qu'ont fait les laboratoires pharmaceutiques, ou plutôt leurs personnels ?
Ils ont travaillé comme des brutes, jusqu'à parfois s'endormir sur leur lieu de travail. 
Ils ont mis en œuvre des procédures de tests accélérées. 
Ils réalisaient le plus vite possible des tests en phase une tout en préparant déjà la phase deux, pour réduire au strict minimum les temps d'attente. Pour aller le plus vite possible. 
Comment les vaccins ont été homologués par l'Union Européenne, puis par la France ? Avec des protocoles d'homologation accélérés. 

Des gens sont malades. 
Les plus malchanceux meurent par étouffement ou ne survivent pas à la réanimation. 
Et le système hospitalier menace d'être saturé à tout moment. S'il ne l'est pas ou pas encore, c'est parce qu'on "pousse les murs" en doublant parfois les capacités d'accueil en réanimation. 
Et encore, tout ça ne fonctionne qu'en déprogrammant des examens (dépistages de cancers, entre autres) ou même en déprogrammant parfois carrément de la chirurgie assez lourde. 


Et pendant ce temps-là, les responsables politiques devraient prendre tout leur temps, en veillant à ce que tout le monde soit parfaitement informé sur tout en prenant le soin de laisser à chacun tout le temps de la réflexion ? 
Et notre parlement bicamériste devrait aussi prendre tout son temps, avec de belles séances tout aussi houleuses qu'interminables à l'Assemblée Nationale, avec amendements par milliers pour faire obstruction pour faire plaisir à certains?
Avec les même allers-rerours entre l'Assemblée Nationale et le Sénat pour lire et relire un texte pendant des jours ou des semaines ? 
Sérieux ?... 
Il faudrait respecter tous les protocoles à la lettre ?... 

Ou n'est-il pas pertinent, en politique comme ailleurs, d'opter pour des procédures accélérées et même carrément pour un système d'exception ?... 

La pandémie est exceptionnelle. 
Et en plus, elle semble partie pour durer davantage que ce que nous aurions pu espérer. 
Alors, oui, la politique fonctionne en mode accéléré. 

Mais le Parlement ne manque vraiment pas des débats qui lui sont nécessaires.
Et des ahuris peuvent même défiler tous les samedis parce qu'on essaye de réduire la propagation du virus en limitant les libertés individuelles et les libertés collectives. 
Et malheureusement, ça dure plus que nous l'aurions voulu. 

Certains comparent Macron à Hitler. 
D'autres, ou peut-être les mêmes, affirment que leur smartphone 5G fonctionne bien mieux après un vaccin à ARN qui, justement contient des puces 5G.
Les mêmes imbécilés sont répétées inlassablement. Dans la rue, sur les réseaux sociaux et ailleurs. 

C'est soft, quand même, une dictature comme ça. 


Et au fait, que se passe-t-il dans les autres démocraties ?... 
Enfin, les autres anciennes démocraties, si tu préfères. 
Ben, à quelques spécificités institutionnelles ou culturelles près : la même chose qu'ici, en France.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu seras mignon de ne pas m'inclure dans ta vision du français. Ou plutôt tu aviseras de cibler correctement le segment des français considérés avec leur côté latin comme n'en faisant qu'à leur tête. Je le répète, le français que tu vises ne représente pas les français dans leur ensemble et leur diversité ! Ce français-là dont tu vas devoir définir les contours n'est qu'un infime partie de la population française ! Et fort heureusement !


alors effectivement, ma mignonne, je vais préciser ma pensée. tu as parfaitement raison 
je devrais plutôt écrire, que comme très souvent, du fait d'une petite minorité de personnes non responsables/inciviles/etc ... l'ensemble paie les pots cassés.
oui la majorité se comporte bien.
j'ai pris quelques raccourci dans la traduction de mes pensées. mea maxima culpa.


----------



## aCLR (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plus rien ne vous choque.


Si si, il reste des trucs choquants. Après, les biais idéologiques de chacun font le tri…


Moonwalker a dit:


> La énième loi de sécurité vient de faire passer le régime pénal du journaliste sous le régime du commun vidant de sa substance la loi de 1881 sur la liberté de la presse.


Sur Légifrance, les dernières modifications apportées à la loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la liberté de la presse touchent les articles 30 et 35 et traitent de la diffamation contre les corps régaliens. En quoi est-ce attentatoire à la liberté des journalistes de condamner les auteurs de diffamations publiques ?
(s'il y a d'autres modifications passées au travers de mon pom F, merci de les citer)
(de ma lorgnette, ces modifs visent les récentes tribunes d'appels à l'insurrection mais je ne suis pas non plus un spécialiste)


Moonwalker a dit:


> amour de la liberté


J'hésite à te répondre d'un clip de Philippe Katerine ou de Catherine Ringer…


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est bien le problème. Plus rien ne vous choque.



 y a pleins de choses qui me choque. Mais clairement pas ce type d’agissement venant d’une entreprise privée qui sélectionne les client qu’elle souhaite traiter. Surtout qu’elle s’en est expliquée. 





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! C’est vrai, t’es l’idiot utile



c’est celui qui dit qui l’est. Et la je mettais bien un smiley qui tire la langue 


Moonwalker a dit:


> qui ne comprend rien au premier amendements de la constitution des États-Unis d'Amérique, celui qui juge que la liberté d’expression des autres ne vaut que si leurs opinions lui semblent moralement acceptables. Avec un tel amour de la liberté, rien peut ne te choquer, c’est certain.


il y a plusieurs manière de dire les choses. Et je prefers toujours la personne qui affirmera : « Je n’aime pas Macron ! » plutôt que celle qui vocifère « Macron est un con ».

je n’ai pas tellement envie de vivre dans un monde où l’appel au meurtre de personnes ayant des opinions différente est la norme.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> je n’ai pas tellement envie de vivre dans un monde où l’appel au meurtre de personnes ayant des opinions différente est la norme.


Le premier amendement ne protège pas l’appel au meurtre. Raconter ça, c’est être ignorant ou de mauvaise foi. Comme dans la plupart des pays, inciter au meurtre de personnes est punissable aux États-Unis d’Amérique. Inutile de poursuivre puisque tu ne maîtrise pas le sujet.

@Human-Fly : je ne prends même plus la peine de lire ta logorrhée. Tu peux t’économiser.


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> je ne prends même plus la peine de lire ta logorrhée.


C'est sur, c'est pas comme si on était sur touiteur à argumenter en 140 caractères péremptoires et définitifs en ignorant la position des autres.


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le premier amendement ne protège pas l’appel au meurtre. Raconter ça, c’est être ignorant ou de mauvaise foi. Comme dans la plupart des pays, inciter au meurtre de personnes est punissable aux États-Unis d’Amérique.


Si tu vises une personne nommément, mais pas si tu vises un groupe, une ethnie, une race...

Un des cas le plus célèbres, celui de Clarence Brandenburg membre du KKK arrêté en 1969 dans l'Ohio fut blanchi par la court suprême pour ses propos visant a exterminer les noirs (entre autres).









						Brandenburg v. Ohio
					

In Brandenburg v. Ohio (1969), the Court ruled that speech advocating illegal conduct is protected by the First Amendment unless it is likely to incite “imminent lawless action.”




					mtsu.edu
				




Mais bon, je ne te ferais pas changer d'avis, tu détiens la vérité. Grand bien te fasse. Je vais continuer de discuter avec des personnes ouvertes et ayant un peu plus de jugeote.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @Human-Fly : je ne prends même plus la peine de lire ta logorrhée. Tu peux t’économiser.



Merci, @Moonwalker, c'est gentil.  
J'étais justement fatigué...
 Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer !  




Bloc de spoiler



Et puis quoi, encore ???...  

Si je t'adresse un message ou une réponse en public, par définition je ne m'adresse pas qu'à toi. 
Je participe à une discussion et je suis lu par qui voudra me lire, sans doute sans que j'en sache rien dans la plupart des cas. 
Que je m'adresse à toi ou non, que tu me lises ou non, les gens s'en balancent, en grande majorité. 
Je participe à ce thread parce que son sujet me semble capital et me tient à cœur 

Et je m'économise si je veux, et quand je veux !!!...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Un des cas le plus célèbres, celui de Clarence Brandenburg membre du KKK arrêté en 1969 dans l'Ohio fut blanchi par la court suprême pour ses propos visant a exterminer les noirs (entre autres).


Tu n’es même pas capable de comprendre ce que tu lis.

La Cour Suprême a invalidé la condamnation de Brandenburg parce que malgré ses propos, ceux-ci ne constituaient pas un appel direct à commettre un crime : « imminent lawless action ».

Je comprends que ça heurte ta volonté de censurer toute personne n’ayant pas les mêmes opinions que toi, mais les défenseurs de la constitution des États-Unis estiment que la liberté d'expression est trop importante pour risquer de l’exposer à la censure politique, même avec des gros nazes du _KKK_, ou de la _Nation Of Islam_ de Farrakhan, ou le pasteur Jessie Jackson (anti-sémite notoire célébré en France par Emmanuel Macron).

_The liberals can understand everything but people who don’t understand them_. Lenny Bruce


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur, c'est pas comme si on était sur touiteur à argumenter en 140 caractères péremptoires et définitifs en ignorant la position des autres.


Ah ben non, là, ici, on peut très bien argumenter en bien plus de 140 caractères péremptoires et définitifs en ignorant la position des autres (quand c'est pas qu'on se fait traiter de peuple de cons).
Ce qu'on y gagne c'est qu'à chaque fois que tu tournes le dos à ce fil plus de 10 minutes, tu te retrouves avec 3 pages supplémentaires.
C'est à te filer envie d'aller sur touiteur, finalement.
Je ne vise personne, hein, j'aime bien me répandre sur la longueur, mais là, je m'incline, j'ai trouvé plus fort que moi.
Qui a dit que la discussion tournait en rond (je trouve plus y a trop de pages) ?
Encore faudrait-il que ça en soit une, de discussion.
Là chacun tourne en rond dans son propre carré.
Et je loue la bienséance de ce forum qui nous épargne de voir voler les noms d'oiseaux.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2021)

Comediante ! Tragediante !









						«On adopte un ton grave, catastrophique» : tollé après les propos du préfet de Guadeloupe
					

Avant une conférence de presse sur la situation sanitaire en Guadeloupe, le préfet de région a proposé à la directrice générale de l'ARS d'adopter «un ton grave, catastrophique». Des termes qui ont fait réagir plusieurs responsables politiques.




					francais.rt.com
				




La situation est suffisamment grave sans qu’on ait besoin de la mettre en scène mais ils ne peuvent s’en empêcher, comme si la vérité ne se suffisait plus à elle-même.


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Août 2021)

Philippot, Dupon-Aignan, collard, etc… 
Y vont de leur petit commentaire.
C’est un délice


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu n’es même pas capable de comprendre ce que tu lis.


Bon, en gros, quand quelqu'un n'a pas la même opinion que toi, c'est un abruti qui ne sait pas lire alors qu'apparemment toi tu es un puits de science. Ça va les mollets ? 

Je pense que j'ai assez lu sur le sujet, je connais très bien cette histoire et elle illustre parfaitement mon propos. Je t'ai cherché une référence directe qui explique un peu, car apparemment tu n'es pas au courant de ce jugement, autre que Wikipédia.


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah ben non, là, ici, on peut très bien argumenter en bien plus de 140 caractères péremptoires et définitifs en ignorant la position des autres


142 signes ! 


gwen a dit:


> Bon, en gros, quand quelqu'un n'a pas la même opinion que toi, c'est un abruti qui ne sait pas lire


Quand ce n'est pas lui qui se refuse de lire les opinions contredisant son petit dada… Le sentiment de liberté dont il s'estime privé !


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Août 2021)

Pour se mettre sur la gueule entre amis, en famille, et accessoirement entre forumeurs, avant, y’avait la politique et la religion. Maintenant, pour donner dans l’sanglant, y’a aussi l’Covid.
Bien, l’Covid, comme révélateur de la personnalité des gens…
Fait tomber les masques, l’Covid!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2021)

... Ces discussions m'épuisent ...  Et à part dire innocemment : "_Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est mal !_", je me sens bien incapable d'apporter le moindre petit caillou personnel à votre édifice !

Là-dessus, je retourne dans mon "thread à poilus" ... Eux, au moins, me font rigoler et n'emmerdent personne (du moins je l'espère) !


----------



## ericse (4 Août 2021)

J'avoue que j'étais moi aussi partagé sur l'obligation de vaccination, sur l'exigence de pass sanitaire pour les activités sociales, et sur les implications sur les libertés individuelles. Mais j'ai finalement été convaincu de sa nécessité par les 1,5 millions d'imbéciles qui auraient pu se faire vacciner plus tôt, avaient une raison de se faire vacciner plus tôt, mais ont attendu d'y être obligés pour s'en occuper.


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> et n'emmerdent personne (du moins je l'espère)



Faut voir....









						Covid-19 : faut-il arrêter de caresser son chat ?
					

Les chats sont plus sensibles au Covid-19 que les chiens, selon une étude américaine. Explications.




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ces discussions m'épuisent


Et tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas…

Y'a qu'à voir le momifié… Il est obligé d'ignorer les interventions de tout ou partie des intervenants pour étaler sa science, sa vérité. Un comportementaliste pourrait déceler une situation d'épuisement face à cette attitude. Car mine de rien, ça use de crier au loup à longueur de temps. Voir le mal partout, focaliser sur le verre à moitié vide et tendre l'oreille en quête d'un écho qui ne surgit point, à la longue c'est pesant. Épuisant même !


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et à part dire innocemment : "_Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est mal !_"


Tu peux aussi le dire méchamment ! Ne pas se faire vacciner, c'est mal !


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me sens bien incapable d'apporter le moindre petit caillou personnel à votre édifice !


Détrompe-toi ! Le cairn « du camp du bien » est heureux de compter ton p'tit caillou en ces temps de défiance bancale.


patlek a dit:


> Faut voir....


Il y a bien le vieux retraité désespérément accroché au peu du peu d'intelligence qu'il cultive pour y trouver à redire… Mais bon…


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2021)

Money Time









						Covid-19 : piégé en caméra cachée, le militant antivax anglais Piers Corbyn accepte 10.000 livres pour arrêter de critiquer AstraZeneca
					

Le frère de l'ex-leader du Labour Jeremy Corbyn s'est laissé berner par deux YouTubeurs qui, se faisant passer pour des hommes d'affaires, lui ont proposé une somme d'argent en échange d'un changement de discours.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> 142 signes !


Ah oui, zut, les espaces comptent.

56, j'ai bon là, non ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> 56


Morbihan !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Août 2021)

J'ai trouvé ce qui suit et je suis plutôt d'accord...

Tu n'es pas vacciné je respecte ton choix, je suis vacciné, respecte mon choix...
Je suis vacciné, et je n'ai pas attendu après le Gouvernement, ni pour faire plaisir au gouvernement mais :

Pour ne pas mourir de la Covid-19.
Pour ne pas encombrer un lit d'hôpital si je tombe malade.
Pour embrasser mes proches (vaccinés)
Pour ne pas faire de test PCR ou antigenique pour aller danser, aller au restaurant, partir en vacances et pleins d'autres choses encore...
(Test fait par un infirmier diplômé qui doit avoir autre chose à faire.)

Pour faire vivre la culture et l'art en ayant accès à tous les musées, concerts et spectacles etc....
Pour que la Covid-19 soit un vieux souvenir, comme une vieille grippe...
Pour me protéger.
Pour nous protéger.
Pour te protéger.
Par contre, oui, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans, ni dans ce vaccin, ni dans la fricadelle, ni dans le Coca, ni dans les autres traitements, que se soit pour le cancer, le SIDA, celui de la polyarthrite, les vaccins pour nourrissons ou enfants.
Je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'il y a dans un Ibuproféne, un doliprane ou autres médicaments, ça soigne mes migraines, mes douleurs...
On ne sait rien de rien rien et pourtant cette histoire prend tellement d'ampleur...on se bat contre quelque chose qu'on ne maîtrise pas...
Je sais juste une chose c'est que la vie est courte très courte alors j'ai tout de même envie de faire autre chose que d'aller juste travailler tous les jours... et de rester cloîtré chez moi j'ai encore envie de voyager et de prendre les gens dans les bras sans craintes de retrouver une petite sensation de la vie d'avant...
Texte copié/collé


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2021)

*Positif au Covid-19, le rappeur Akhenaton hospitalisé *

« _Je le redis, avec le groupe IAM, nous sommes contre le pass sanitaire et contre la vaccination obligatoire, à l’usure ou non_. »


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

_Et encore 3,000 balles, par journée d'hospitalisation, dépensées par la sécu !
Wesh gro, pow pow powpow !
Et encore 3,000 boules, par journée d'hospitalisation, claquées pour ce trou d'cul !
…_


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2021)

J'ai rarement souhaité la mort des gens, mais si cela pouvait servir d'électrochoc, pourquoi pas. Après, on va faire bonne figure et lui souhaiter un bon rétablissement, qu'il sorte vite pour ne pas nous coûter trop cher comme le souligne aCLR.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai rarement souhaité la mort des gens, mais si cela pouvait servir d'électrochoc, pourquoi pas.


Je pense que cette phrase est en trop (que l'on apprécie ou pas le personnage).


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2021)

Justement, j'apprécie beaucoup le personnage. Et j'ai vraiment pensé à l'électrochoc que sa mort pourrait provoquer, c'est quand même un mec super important en tant que personnage public en France. Il est archiconnu, alors que M. ou Mme X, tout le monde s'en fout, sauf leurs familles. Mais comme je l'ai rajouté, je lui souhaite quand même bon rétablissement, il ne faut pas déconner quand même.


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Positif au Covid-19, le rappeur Akhenaton hospitalisé *
> 
> « _Je le redis, avec le groupe IAM, nous sommes contre le pass sanitaire et contre la vaccination obligatoire, à l’usure ou non_. »


"Le point" omet une autre déclaration d'Akhenaton : 
_“il en va de nos libertés et surtout de l’avenir de nos enfants. Ce sont des choses importantes”_

Je n'épiloguerai pas sur 'nos libertés' histoire de ne pas remettre cent sous dans le bouzin, par contre l'avenir de ses enfants s'il y reste, ce qu'à dieu ne plaise, il va être plus nuageux qu'avant.
Comme quoi les histoires de bénéfice-risque, ce ne sont pas que du discours de politiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> J'avoue que j'étais moi aussi partagé sur l'obligation de vaccination, sur l'exigence de pass sanitaire pour les activités sociales, et sur les implications sur les libertés individuelles. Mais j'ai finalement été convaincu de sa nécessité par les 1,5 millions d'imbéciles qui auraient pu se faire vacciner plus tôt, avaient une raison de se faire vacciner plus tôt, mais ont attendu d'y être obligés pour s'en occuper.


Je comprends ton point de vue. En juin lorsque je suis allé me faire vacciner (et que j’ai été recalé) il n’y avait pas grand monde. Deux semaines plus tard j’y suis retourné pour ma première injection et il y avait encore moins de personnes. Au deuxième service c’était plein.

Le problème c’est qu’on a passé l’étape pédagogie à la trappe. Le premier geste de Macron et de sa clique est toujours la coercition. Les Français sont adultes et souverains. MERDE !


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème c’est qu’on a passé l’étape pédagogie à la trappe.


Non, cette étape n'a pas été passée à la trappe. Elle s'est vue étouffée par les harangueurs de tous bords à la verve ravageuse. Il y eu d'abord les contre la grippe chinoise, les contre ça va durer un moment, les contre le confinement, les contre les attestations, les contre la fermeture des bars restos et lieux culturels, les contre la fermeture des frontières, les contre le reconfinement, les contre le calendrier de vaccination, les contre la vaccination, les contre l'obligation de la vaccination et les contre le passe-sanitaire. J'oublie sûrement une poignée de ceux qui sont contre ceci ou cela mais l'essentiel des je-suis-contre-la-pédagogie-gouvernementale est posé. 

Ces individus contestataires ayant pour beaucoup pleinement profité d'une présence médiatique supérieure à la parole pédagogique du gouvernement et des professionnels du secteur, ils ont ainsi pu étaler leurs dires, qualifiable de méthode pédagogique en opposition avec la pédagogie officielle souvent imparfaite, grâce aux largesses offertes par la liberté d'expression « à la française ». Ils, ces individus contestataires, ont ainsi pu former la frange d'individus biberonnés aux médias alternatifs, partiaux, complaisants et biaisés, bref, ta fameuse vérité médiatique.

Cette pédagogie tronquée fausse l'ensemble des approches pédagogiques mises en place par le gouvernement et les professionnels du secteur. Résultat, un de ces harangueurs de foires se retrouve sous oxygène… Elle est belle la pédagogie de comptoir ! Merci la liberté d'expression insoumise au bien commun ! Et toute proportion gardée, bravo Moonwalker pour ce pas de deux.

_Who's bad !_


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2021)

C'est ballot ça 








						Manche : à cause d'un QR Code invalide, leur voyage en Grèce tombe à l'eau
					

Un couple de Vasteville (Manche) avait prévu un voyage en Grèce depuis des mois. Mais malgré un test PCR négatif, le QR Code était invalide. L'accès à l'avion leur a été refusé.




					actu.fr
				




Et ça, c'est pitoyable par contre. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le mémorial de Caen, c'est un musée où sont rassemblées des reliques de la seconde Guerre mondiale et qui milite pour le devoir de mémoire afin de ne plus avoir de guerres entre les peuples. Ce n'est clairement pas gagné. :-(








						Des employés du Mémorial de Caen traités de "collabos" à cause du pass sanitaire
					

La mise en place du pass sanitaire ne plaît pas à tous les visiteurs du Mémorial de Caen (Calvados). Des employés ont été traités de "collabos", début août 2021.




					actu.fr


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est ballot ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec toute la meilleure volonté du monde et la bienveillance du sage, comment ne pas arriver à la conclusion que ces manchots font un beau couple de pingouins ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Non mais sérieux… Tu prévois un voyage depuis des mois et il ne te vient pas à l'esprit de te vacciner avant d'embarquer. Je leur souhaite de décrocher la palme des actes manqués du vingt-et-unième siècle !?


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2021)

Le ridicule ne tue pas, car si cela était, une bonne partie de l'humanité aurait disparu depuis longtemps. Le souci est que les anti-vaccins se permettent le droit de tuer les autres par contamination.

Juste comme ça, cet après-midi j'ai passé une coloscopie, si je n'avais pas fait un test PCR 72 heures avant prouvant que je suis sain, mon examen n'aurait pas eu lieu ! Là oui, j'ai envie d'engueuler les anti-vaccins haut et fort, car ils empêchent les gens respectant les consignes de se faire soigner !!! 

Je n'ai pas de mots, en fait si, mais je resterais toujours correct même par écrit, pour qualifier ces abrutis, qui se retranchent derrière une soit-disant dictature. Eh bien, qu'ils aillent au diable où en Corée du Nord !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Le souci est que les anti-vaccins se permettent le droit de tuer les autres par contamination.



Pan ! T’es mort.

Le vaccin n’empêche quasiment plus la contamination. Il faut te mettre à jour (et garder le masque).

Pour le reste, réduire les opposants aux mesures de contrôle policier de la société à des « anti-vax » est un élément de langage de la propagande macroniste à destination des gens qui ne prennent pas la peine de réfléchir.



Locke a dit:


> Là oui, j'ai envie d'engueuler les anti-vaccins haut et fort, car ils empêchent les gens respectant les consignes de se faire soigner !!!


Quel rapport avec ton trou du cul ? Ce sont les « anti-vaccins » qui t’imposent le test PCR avant d’accéder à l’hôpital ?

Ou alors… t’es pas vacciné ? 

(Blague à part, il y a beaucoup de raisons légitimes qui font que des personnes ne peuvent pas être vaccinées, j'étais moi-même dans ce cas pendant quelques semaines. Cela rend ces mesures d’autant plus injustes et discriminatoires dans leurs modalités d'application)



Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, qu'ils aillent au diable où en Corée du Nord !


Connaissant ton amour pour le régime du Nouveau Grand Timonier Xi, vous ne serez pas loin les uns des autres.

Personnellement, je préfère que toi et tes semblables migreriez sous les cieux radieux du maoïsme 2.0 et laissiez mon pays à sa démocratie raisonnée.

On nous a chanté l’air du « Le pass-sanitaire ou les restrictions ». « On va pourrir la vie des non-vaccinés » ont claironnés les porte-voix du gouvernement avec toute l’élégance qui les caractérise depuis quatre ans. Pour paraphraser le grand Winston Churchill, vous aurez le pass et les restrictions. D’ailleurs, vous les avez déjà.


Un peu d’infos :









						Covid-19 : le passe sanitaire s'impose dans le quotidien des Français
					

À deux censures près, le Conseil constitutionnel a validé, jeudi, la nouvelle stratégie du gouvernement pour enrayer la propagation du Covid-19.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Il y a quand même beaucoup de « si » dans cette décision mais sur lesquels le gouvernement va s’asseoir allègrement, comme à son habitude.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le vaccin n’empêche quasiment plus la contamination. Il faut te mettre à jour


Je veux bien volontiers me mettre à jour, mais il faudrait me citer tes sources, car ce n'est pas à moi de les chercher mais à toi de nous les fournir.



Moonwalker a dit:


> « On va pourrir la vie des non-vaccinés » ont claironnés les porte-voix du gouvernement avec toute l’élégance qui les caractérise


Les vaccinés, les dépisteurs, les pharmaciens et ceux qui demandent le pass la où il est obligatoire sont des collabos, répliquent avec tout autant d'élégance certains manifestants.
A con, con-et-demi.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2021)

@Moonwalker à raison : l'élégance, c'est important. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Quel rapport avec ton trou du cul ?
> 
> (...)



Tout le monde ne peut pas être aussi élégant que ça, c'est certain.


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2021)

Bon, Akenatyon est sorti de l'hôpital et finalement, pas d'électrochoc, tout le monde s'en fout :-(









						Pandémie - Akhenaton est sorti de l’hôpital, mais très éprouvé par le virus
					

La star du groupe IAM, infectée par la Covid-19 et en état de détresse respiratoire, était hospitalisée à Marseille, depuis dimanche soir dernier.




					www.20min.ch


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je veux bien volontiers me mettre à jour, mais il faudrait me citer tes sources, car ce n'est pas à moi de les chercher mais à toi de nous les fournir.


Plus haut dans la discussion. On a cité les articles qui en parlent. Les Israéliens avaient sonné l’alarme et les premiers tests effectués aux États-Unis confirment.

Le Pfizer ce n’est plus que 37% d’efficacité contre la contamination par le variant « delta ».

D’ailleurs, c’est aux ajustements nécessaires au variant « delta » que le porte-parole du gouvernement attribue la récente augmentation du prix des vaccins, tant Pfizer que Moderna. 

De fait, les médecins, les vrais, ceux que tu consultes avant la piqûre, pas ceux qui font les cabots à la TV, te disent bien qu’il faut poursuivre le gestes barrières, même avec le Pass. Le grand malheur, la grandes bêtise devrais-je dire, c’est qu’on a laissé croire aux gens que le Pass c’est la « liberté ». Même pas. Le variant va circuler pour beaucoup cet été grâce à ceux qui se croient immaculés par la volonté de Magic Macron.



Romuald a dit:


> A con, con-et-demi.


Cela me désole autant que toi. Mais on a le droit de ne pas passer pour un « con » simplement parce qu’on est pas d’accord avec la politique du « conseil de défense ».


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, Akenatyon est sorti de l'hôpital et finalement, pas d'électrochoc, tout le monde s'en fout :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans la Grèce ancienne, à Sparte, il aurait fait un parfait Hilote.

J’espère que son exemple fera école.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> pas ceux qui font les cabots à la TV


T'inquiètes, ce n'est pas à la télé que je cherche des infos !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tout le monde ne peut pas être aussi élégant que ça, c'est certain.


Laisse… C'est un élément de double langage !
Tu peux pas comprendre…


Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais on a le droit de ne pas passer pour un « con » simplement parce qu’on est pas d’accord avec la politique du « conseil de défense ».


De la même manière, on a le droit de ne pas passer pour un « cul béni » simplement parce qu'on est d'accord avec la politique du « conseil de défense ».


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pan ! T’es mort.
> 
> Le vaccin n’empêche quasiment plus la contamination. Il faut te mettre à jour (et garder le masque).



Certes. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour le reste, réduire les opposants aux mesures de contrôle policier de la société à des « anti-vax » est un élément de langage de la propagande macroniste à destination des gens qui ne prennent pas la peine de réfléchir.



Tu carricatures. 

Parmi ceux qui, de manière tellement outrancière que c'est est ridicule, s'opposent au "contrôle policier de la société, il y a une certaine diversité. 
Il y a des anti-vax, voire des anti-science, des complotistes et autres illuminés. 
Certains complètent d'ailleurs leurs outrances verbales par différents actes violents et aussi par des menaces de mort à l'égard des élus qui ne vont pas dans leur sens. 
Ce sont les plus radicaux, et certains sont clairement en dehors des clous du seul point de vue de la loi. Indépendamment de ce qu'on en pense politiquement. 
C'est avec eux que Macron est sévère et je vois mal comment lui donner tort. 

Mais il y a aussi des gens qui ne sont pas hostiles à la vaccination mais juste à son obligation. Position "Anti Pass Sanitaire", en gros. 
Et puis il y a ceux qui hésitent, qui réfléchissent, qui disent manquer de recul, etc... 

En soi, pourquoi pas ? 

Sauf que tout ce beau monde, en manifestant de manière pacifique ou pas, et en faisant parler d'eux plus que de raison ralentissent la campagne vaccinale. La plupart d'entre eux ne sont pas vaccinés et peuvent faire douter des  personnes qui seraient déjà hésitantes... 
Au cas où il n'y aurait pas encore assez de doutes plus irrationnels les uns que les autres au sujet des vaccins anti-COVID-19...




Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel rapport avec ton trou du cul ? Ce sont les « anti-vaccins » qui t’imposent le test PCR avant d’accéder à l’hôpital ?
> 
> Ou alors… t’es pas vacciné ?
> 
> (Blague à part, il y a beaucoup de raisons légitimes qui font que des personnes ne peuvent pas être vaccinées, j'étais moi-même dans ce cas pendant quelques semaines. Cela rend ces mesures d’autant plus injustes et discriminatoires dans leurs modalités d'application)



C'est vrai. 
Mais ça fait maintenant un moment que la vaccination est ouverte à tous. 
Sans parler de ceux qui ont pu se faire vacciner avant du fait de leur âge ou de comorbodités. 
Aujourd'hui, même pour les personnes qui ont par exemple été retardées dans leur démarche vaccinale par un autre vaccin récent, tout le monde a largement eu le temps de recevoir au moins une injection, voire les deux pour l'immense majorité des gens. 

En gros, ceux qui ont voulu se faire vacciner l'ont fait. 
Ceux qui ne sont pas vaccinés ont-au moins jusqu'à maintenant- fait le choix de ne pas se faire vacciner. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Connaissant ton amour pour le régime du Nouveau Grand Timonier Xi, vous ne serez pas loin les uns des autres.
> 
> Personnellement, je préfère que toi et tes semblables migreriez sous les cieux radieux du maoïsme 2.0 et laissiez mon pays à sa démocratie raisonnée.



"Ton" pays est aussi celui de pas mal d'autres. 
"Notre" pays me conviendrait mieux. 
Tu n'es pas moins légitime qu'un autre, mais pas davantage non plus. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> On nous a chanté l’air du « Le pass-sanitaire ou les restrictions ». « On va pourrir la vie des non-vaccinés » ont claironnés les porte-voix du gouvernement avec toute l’élégance qui les caractérise depuis quatre ans. Pour paraphraser le grand Winston Churchill, vous aurez le pass et les restrictions. D’ailleurs, vous les avez déjà.



Je suis assez d'accord. 

C'est pour ça que personnellement, je préférerais une obligation vaccinale pour tous. 
Ce qui poserait de nombreuses difficultés instutionelles, voire constitutionnelles. 
Ce qui irait contre les libertés de certains. 
Ce qui pousserait certains à manifester dans la rue et à mettre le bazar. 


Mais ces inconvénients, nous les avons déjà largement avec le Pass Sanitaire. 
L'obligation vaccinale pour tout le monde aurait au moins l'avantage de la simplicité dans le concept. (Mais beaucoup moins dans les modalités d'application, Ok).
Et ce serait bien plus efficace contre le virus que le Pass Sanitaire. 

D'ailleurs, en cas de résultats insuffisants du Pass Sanitaire, je pense et j'espère que la vaccination obligatoire pour tout le monde sera l'étape suivante. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Un peu d’infos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous verrons.


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le Pfizer ce n’est plus que 37% d’efficacité contre la contamination par le variant « delta ».



D 'ou tu sorts "37%" ???

Voilà le résultat d' études sur les différents vaccins (pas tous, il manque le chnois, dont on sait que lui a des résultats peu élevé, et le russe)
 A date du 21 Juillet.









						Variants de SARSCoV2 : quelle efficacité pour les vaccins en vie réelle ?
					

Selon les données obtenues en vie réelle dans plusieurs pays, les vaccins contre la COVID-19 restent efficaces contre les variants de SARS-CoV-2, y compris le




					www.vidal.fr
				




Sans compter que tu as 2 éléments; qui concernent les protections:

1 - la protection de ne pas tomber malade.

2- comme la protection de ne pas tomber malade n' est pas à 100%, donc, tu peux tomber malade de la Covid. Mais, il y a une protection du vaccin contre les formes graves de la aladie, et qui semble plutot efficace.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> D 'ou tu sorts "37%" ???


Il le sort de ton tableau pardi !






Mais regarde bien son chemin de pensée – matérialisé par quelques ellipses chaînées.

Vaccin Pfizer, première dose, variant Delta, 36% de protection.

Tadam ! Il peut une fois de plus étaler tout le mal qu'il pense du gouvernement et des contrats signés sur la base d'une information vraie avant d'ajouter qu'être contre la politique et ses travers ne fait pas de lui un schnock.
#lamainsurlecœur

Tu devrais donc t'estimer heureux qu'il ait ajouté un point à ce taux de protection en première dose ou que son doigt ait fourché à l'instant de la saisie. Et note qu'il aurait très bien pu pointer sur la ligne du dessus et de taux 34. Va savoir… Il était sûrement dans un moment d'euphorie.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2021)

La tête de pipe est totalement hors-sujet, comme souvent.

Pour les sources :









						Covid-19 : de nouvelles données suggèrent que les personnes vaccinées peuvent transmettre le virus
					

Le ministère de la santé israélien a rendu publics des chiffres montrant que le vaccin de Pfizer et BioNTech ne protégerait plus qu’à 39 % contre l’infection, tout en restant très efficace pour prévenir les hospitalisations. De nombreux scientifiques estiment qu’il est encore un peu tôt pour en...




					www.lemonde.fr
				












						«La guerre a changé» : des documents américains sonnent l'alarme face au variant Delta
					

Le variant Delta du Covid-19 serait aussi contagieux que la varicelle, et les personnes vaccinés pourraient autant le transmettre que les non-vaccinés, selon des documents officiels révélés par le par le Washington Post.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




"Jeudi 22 juillet, le ministère de la santé israélien a cependant dévoilé des données suggérant que le vaccin de Pfizer et BioNTech ne protégerait plus qu’à 39 % contre l’infection, tout en restant très efficace pour prévenir les hospitalisations. La nouvelle a fait depuis couler beaucoup d’encre, mais de nombreux scientifiques estiment qu’il est encore un peu tôt pour en tirer des conclusions."

(De mémoire, j’ai indiqué 37 au lieu de 39. La belle affaire)

_La directrice des CDC, Rochelle Walenksy, s'est appuyée sur les données de la présentation pour recommander à nouveau, depuis deux jours, le *port du masque en intérieur pour les personnes vaccinées dans les zones à haut risqu*e.

Or, il n'y avait «pas de différence» dans la charge virale des personnes vaccinées ou non vaccinées, selon la présentation des CDC, ce qui semble indiquer *un même degré de contagiosité quel que soit le statut vaccinal*.

Ce constat «est le facteur principal du changement des recommandations du CDC» sur le masque, explique à l'AFP Céline Gounder, spécialiste des maladies infectieuses à l'université de New York: «Ce n'est pas pour protéger *les personnes vaccinées* qui, si elles sont infectées, auront des symptômes légers, voire aucun, mais on constate qu'elles* peuvent contaminer d'autres personnes*.»_

Malheureusement, cela a eu plutôt tendance à se confirmer ces derniers jours. Et comme je l’ai indiqué, il est maintenant admis dans le discours officiel que les vaccins actuels sont moins performants avec le variant delta sur la transmission.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... les vaccins actuels sont moins performants avec le variant delta sur la transmission.


Concernant les contaminations, il est à remarquer que là où le variant delta plane c'est l'envolée.


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2021)

PJ est décédé du virus. Amputé des deux jambes il ne pouvait lui échapper. Il faudrait faire une étude sur le taux de mortalité des personnes lentes par rapport aux coureur de vitesse. Avant, c’était, pas de bras, pas de chocolat, maintenant c’est,  pas de jambe tu choppes le Corona.








						Le DJ Paul Johnson est décédé à 50 ans des suites du Covid-19
					

Légende de la House à qui l'on doit notamment le fameux titre Get Get Down, le DJ américain Paul Johnson est décédé ce mercredi 4 août du Covid-19. La triste nouvelle a été annoncée sur sa page Facebook. « Notre grandeur est décédée ce matin à 9h. La légende de la house music que nous...




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il le sort de ton tableau pardi !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 234279
> 
> ...


Sauf que l' on est vacciné a 2 doses, c' est la norme; et que a 2 doses, c' est plutot 88 %

1 dose, c' est un parcours imcomplet.

Et apparamebrt pour l' étude israelienne, pour le moment, elle a pas été validée, une étude portant sur trop peu de cas.

Sand a l' article du figaro, il plaide POUR la vaccination.

"                    
L'efficacité des vaccins varie, mais dans leur présentation, les CDC estiment que le risque de mourir ou d'être gravement malade est divisé par dix avec un vaccin et le risque d'être contaminé au moins par trois, ce qui revient à dire que les vaccins sont efficaces à 90% contre les formes sévères et à 67% contre les infections. Pour les experts, les vaccins restent donc la solution à la crise sanitaire"


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> les vaccins actuels sont moins performants avec le variant delta sur la transmission.


Et quand bien même, c'est toujours mieux que quand on n'est pas vacciné. Donc pousser les gens à se faire vacciner est un moyen supplémentaire pour contrer la pandémie.
En plus, nous sommes d'accord, des gestes barrières, du port du masque, du lavage des mains, de l'aération des locaux, et tutti quanti.


----------



## ericse (6 Août 2021)

«La guerre a changé» : des documents américains sonnent l'alarme face au variant Delta
					

Le variant Delta du Covid-19 serait aussi contagieux que la varicelle, et les personnes vaccinés pourraient autant le transmettre que les non-vaccinés, selon des documents officiels révélés par le par le Washington Post.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				



Extrait : «Ce n'est pas pour protéger les personnes vaccinées qui, si elles sont infectées, auront des symptômes légers, voire aucun, mais on constate qu'elles peuvent contaminer d'autres personnes.»

Autrement dit le masque doit être *imposé* aux vaccinés presque uniquement pour protéger les non-vaccinés, c'est très bien, et je suis 100% d'accord, mais comment peut-on y voir un argument _contre_ l'obligation de vaccination ??


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Août 2021)

on voit bien avec la martinique et la guadeloupe que le vaccin sert à quelque chose


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Sauf que l' on est vacciné a 2 doses, c' est la norme; et que a 2 doses, c' est plutot 88 %


Non mais ça tout le monde le sait. Seulement pour effrayer le lecteur, et du même coup en remettre une couche contre le passe-sanitaire, il est plus simple d'affirmer « le Pfizer n'est plus efficace qu'à trente et quelques pourcents sur le variant Delta » quand bien même l'article cité indique un conditionnel.


patlek a dit:


> Sand a l' article du figaro, il plaide POUR la vaccination.


Ah mais lui aussi plaide pour la vaccination. Seulement pour conditionner les esprit à sa cause et c'est là l'élément manquant de ma démonstration, il use des mêmes travers qu'il reproche à d'autres.

À le lire, le passe-sanitaire est une invention macronienne limitant la libre circulation des français et la vaccination obligatoire une hérésie infantilisant des français responsables. Et tous ceux qui lui diront le contraire sont les dévots du gouvernement.

Sauf que le passe-sanitaire n'est pas une exception nationale…








						Pass sanitaire : que fait le reste du monde ?
					

Italie, Etats-Unis, Chine, Israël... Plusieurs pays ont déjà mis en place des dispositifs de contrôle pour endiguer la propagation du Covid-19. Tour d’horizon.




					www.liberation.fr
				



Et que la vaccination obligatoire fait son chemin dans les têtes d'autres chefs de gouvernements. On l'évoque en Allemagne – son modèle – aux États-Unis d'Amérique du Nord et un peu partout autour du globe. Je te dis ça tout en sachant qu'il ne s'attache qu'aux affaires de la France, qu'il balayera mes remarques d'un silence ou d'une apostrophe et qu'il continuera de nous tricoter le bonnet phrygien de ses rêves.



love_leeloo a dit:


> on voit bien avec la martinique et la guadeloupe que le vaccin sert à quelque chose


On ne voit pas bien où tu veux en venir avec tes remarques à l'emporte-pièce mais bon… Profite-bien de ta liberté d'expression !


----------



## ericse (6 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> on voit bien avec la martinique et la guadeloupe que le vaccin sert à quelque chose


Oui, mais il me semble que le débat porte plus sur l'obligation de vaccination que sur la vaccination elle-même.

Un peu comme pour la ceinture de sécurité (j'aime bien cet exemple), l'opposition était plus envers son obligation indiscriminée que contre son efficacité en cas de choc frontal ou de tonneaux. Mais la société a reconnu que l'obligation de soins envers les accidentés justifiait une obligation de réduction du risque personnel par les automobilistes.

Pour revenir au virus, puisque la collectivité supporte l'obligation de soins en cas de covid grave (car c'est sur les covid graves, avec hospitalisation et réa, que se pose le problème sociétal), il semble équitable que les individus supportent l'obligation de réduction du risque personnel. La démocratie leur laisse le choix de la méthode : limiter les contacts ou se faire vacciner ; une dictature ne serait probablement pas aussi généreuse   

Après il y a des libertaires qui remettent en question ces 2 obligations : ils refusent toutes les contraintes sociétales, ne veulent pas payer pour les soins des autres, et ils ne veulent pas que les autres les obligent à quoi que ce soit pour eux-même. Pourquoi pas, mais ce n'est pas la société où je souhaite vivre.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Août 2021)

Oulah, je ne posterai plus, bonne continuation ;-)

merci ericse pour l’explication.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Un peu comme pour la ceinture de sécurité (j'aime bien cet exemple), l'opposition était plus envers son obligation indiscriminée que contre son efficacité en cas de choc frontal ou de tonneaux.


10 tonneaux (sans déc.), avec une voiture dont la direction a cassé... Résultat : une voiture broyée et moi une petite coupure à la main gauche... Vive la ceinture !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> «La guerre a changé» : des documents américains sonnent l'alarme face au variant Delta
> 
> 
> Le variant Delta du Covid-19 serait aussi contagieux que la varicelle, et les personnes vaccinés pourraient autant le transmettre que les non-vaccinés, selon des documents officiels révélés par le par le Washington Post.
> ...



Je n’ai pas plus parlé de l’obligation vaccination que de dictature. C’est toujours vous qui ramenez le débat à ça.

J’ai indiqué qu’il fallait toujours se protéger, que la puissance de transmission du vaccin restait forte, malgré le vaccin – contrairement à l’affirmation rien moins que stupide de Locke : _le souci est que les anti-vaccins se permettent le droit de tuer les autres par contamination –_ et cela a été aussitôt remis en question par le cœur antique des idiots inutiles.

Dès qu’on avance ici des données qui modèrent un peu l’enthousiasme sur les vaccins, on passe pour un « anti-vax » et il faut faire face à une levée de bouclier des imbéciles malheureux, ceux qui ont un problème avec la vérité des faits et lui préfèrent la certitude confortable des slogans.

Puisque tu veux filer la métaphore automobile, c’est comme si Locke avait prétendu que ceux qui ne portent pas la ceinture tuent des gens qui la porte, et les gens agissent comme si le port de la ceinture autorisait les excès de vitesse.

Je te signale aussi que la législation adoptée autorise le brassage des vaccinés et des non-vaccinés. Le Pass « sanitaire » c’est soit une attestation vaccinale complète de plus d’une semaine, soit un test PCR de moins de 72 heures.


Dans les mesures censurées hier par le Conseil Constitutionnel il y avait celle qui me hérissait le plus le poil et dont tout le monde avait l’air de se foutre : assignation à résidence pendant 10 jours avec contrôle policier pour un test PCR positif. Proposer ça dans une loi et le faire voter ce n’est pas un signe de bonne santé démocratique. Ce n’est pas la première fois que cela se produit.

Attention, je veux bien qu’on débatte (dans la société, à l’assemblée, etc., bref, ailleurs qu’au Conseil de Défense) qu’on débatte de l’isolement des malades – bien que vu l’essor de la contamination par les multiples variants depuis un an cela est un peu vain – mais un test PCR positif n’est une preuve de maladie, ni de contagion.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et quand bien même, c'est toujours mieux que quand on n'est pas vacciné. Donc pousser les gens à se faire vacciner est un moyen supplémentaire pour contrer la pandémie.
> En plus, nous sommes d'accord, des gestes barrières, du port du masque, du lavage des mains, de l'aération des locaux, et tutti quanti.


Parfaitement. Je ne conçois ce moyen qu’après avoir utilisé tous les autres, ce qui est encore loin d’être le cas. Les oukases télévisés et les invectives sur Tweeter, je n’appelle pas cela de la pédagogie.


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne conçois ce moyen qu’après avoir utilisé tous les autres


Contrairement à toi, je conçois ce moyen _conjointement_ avec tous les autres


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Contrairement à toi, je conçois ce moyen _conjointement_ avec tous les autres


Il n'y a même pas de "conjointement".

Le Président prend une décision autocratique et ses affidés s'échinent à la justifier en mentant, en insultant et en menaçant.

À partir du moment où on t'impose quelque chose qu'importe la pédagogie. Il ne reste que la communication, verticale, celle qui sied aux enfants.

Pourtant l'effort pédagogique était en train de se mettre en place, avec des outils plus adéquat (déjà cité ici) :








						La Cnil valide l'envoi aux médecins traitants de la liste de leurs patients non vaccinés
					

La commission indique cependant que des «garanties fortes» doivent être mises en place pour encadrer ce dispositif.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




C'est aujourd'hui totalement inutile parce que celui qui n'est pas déjà dans une procédure de vaccination à cette heure en est un opposant convaincu. (et il prendra sa revanche si le virus l'épargne)

Le fait est qu'une nouvelle fois, comme après le premier confinement, le gouverne-et-ment a laissé les choses aller à vau-l'eau pendant tout le mois de juin. Ce n'est pas un petit clip de temps en temsp avec un rugbyman amateur qui se fait vacciner qui allait faire changer les choses. Il y aurait du y avoir une véritable campagne d'INFORMATION pour la vaccination. Limite mattracage, sur tous les canaux, avec des explications claires, certes concises mais pas réduites à des slogans.

Au fait :








						Israël, en dépit des 85% d'adultes vaccinés, renforce ses mesures sanitaires face au variant Delta
					

Israël a annoncé la mise en place de nouvelles mesures sanitaires en raison de la propagation du variant Delta. 85% des adultes sont pourtant vaccinés dans l'Etat hébreu, qui a lancé une campagne en faveur de l'injection d'une troisième dose.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y a même pas de "conjointement".


Si, à partir du moment où la vaccination ne dispense pas de tout le reste.
Mais bon, puisque tu es toi et que c'est la clicamacron© qui a pris les décisions, je te laisse à ta définition.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Le souci est que les anti-vaccins se permettent le droit de tuer les autres par contamination.
> ...




Exactement. 


En ces temps de pandémie, et qui plus est de quatrième vague avec une forte circulation du virus version "variant Delta" , la moindre des choses devrait de prendre toutes les précautions nécessaires pour ne pas contaminer les autres. 

Ce qui bien entendu nécessite de manière nécessaire mais non suffisante la vaccination. 

Ce qui, on le sait maintenant, ne dispense pas les vaccinés du port du masque ni des autres gestes barrières. 

Mais le vaccin est un minimum pour se protéger soi-même, et aussi pour protéger les autres.


Et comme l'a récemment dit un médecin qui m'est sympathique, Anne Sénéquier : 

" Ne pas se vacciner, ce n'est pas refuser de mettre sa ceinture de sécurité, c'est rouler à gauche..."



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423008587710926851

(Pour une fois que j'utilise un lien vers un réseau social... )


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> et qui plus est de quatrième vague avec une forte circulation du virus version "variant Delta"


En est-on certains ? Je veux dire, il est facile de proclamer un variant comme étant plus contagieux si on multiplie par 5 ou 10 le nombre de tests effectués (lequel, mathématiquement, apportera + ou - 5 à 10 fois plus de cas positifs). D'autant plus que le schéma du pass sanitaire (vaccin ou test PCR de moins de 72 heures) pousse mécaniquement vers le haut le nombre de cas positifs (surtout en cette période où les gens participent à beaucoup d'activités), puisque 47% de la population n'est pas (encore ?) vaccinée.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> En est-on certains ? Je veux dire, il est facile de proclamer un variant comme étant plus contagieux si on multiplie par 5 ou 10 le nombre de tests effectués (lequel, mathématiquement, apportera + ou - 5 à 10 fois plus de cas positifs). D'autant plus que le schéma du pass sanitaire (vaccin ou test PCR de moins de 72 heures) pousse mécaniquement vers le haut le nombre de cas positifs (surtout en cette période où les gens participent à beaucoup d'activités), puisque 47% de la population n'est pas (encore ?) vaccinée.




Oui. 
Le variant Delta est plus contagieux que le variant Alpha de 40 à 60 %.
Les sources sur le sujet sont abondantes. 

* Cet article*, par exemple, résume bien les caractéristiques du variant Delta.

Malheureusement, ça n'a rien à voir avec le  nombre de tests réalisés.


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> il est facile de proclamer un variant comme étant plus contagieux si on multiplie par 5 ou 10 le nombre de tests effectués (lequel, mathématiquement, apportera + ou - 5 à 10 fois plus de cas positifs)



Non.

Parce que si tu teste 10 fois plus, tu as certes 10 fois plus de résultats positifs, mais tu as aussi 10 fois plus de résultats négatif

Et on reprends donc le cours sur les pourcentages, et si tu as 1000 ou 10000 tests, il peut y avoir une variation dans le pourcentage, avec 1 000 0000 de tests , ce serat affiné par rapport a 10 000 test, mais globalement, çà ne doit pas chahger du tout au tout.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Parce que si tu teste 10 fois plus, tu as certes 10 fois plus de résultats positifs, mais tu as aussi 10 fois plus de résultats négatif


OK, mais la plupart des mesures décidées dépendent surtout de la valeur absolue des cas positifs (nombre de personnes hospitalisées, nombre de cas positifs). Or, si les remontées en hôpital sont là mais sans être spectaculaires, le nombre de cas testés positifs explose, à une heure où, si tu n'es pas vacciné, tu ne peux plus aller au restau ou au cinéma si tu n'as pas un test PCR négatif.
De plus, dans les stats retenues, rien ne certifie qu'une personne qui se fait tester tous les 3 jours pendant un mois ne sera pas comptabilisée comme 10 cas positifs.


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Le sujet du calcul était "est ce que le delta est plus contagieux?"

Avec un calcul étrange; plus on fait de tests ;plus il y a de cas positif, et donc une conclusion sous entendue étrange, le variant Delta ne serait pas plus contagieux ; le nombez de cas augmentant serait du au nombre de tests augmentant sauf que le calcul pour déterminer si le variant est plus contagieux ne fonctionne pas comme çà.


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> la plupart des mesures décidées dépendent surtout de la valeur absolue des cas positifs


C'est ton opinion, tu as une taupe dans les couloirs de décisions du gouvernement ou tu as lu l'info (sourcée !) quelque part ?


Kolof a dit:


> rien ne certifie qu'une personne qui se fait tester tous les 3 jours pendant un mois ne sera pas comptabilisée comme 10 cas positifs


C'est pris en compte depuis le mois de mai
_Une correction de doublons a été apportée par santé publique France le 20 mai 2021. Alors qu'on dénombrait plus de 5,9 millions de cas en France depuis le début de l'épidémie, ce chiffre a été revu à près de 5,57 millions, soit 348 846 cas de moins._
source


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ton opinion, tu as une taupe dans les couloirs de décisions du gouvernement ou tu as lu l'info (sourcée !) quelque part ?


Ce sont les sources invoquées pour "justifier" les mesures prises.


----------



## ericse (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Ce sont les sources invoquées pour "justifier" les mesures prises.


Pour "justifier" les mesures auprès de ceux qui ne se donnent pas la peine de se documenter plus   
Mais avec un petit effort il y a de nombreuses sources sérieuses qui vont bien plus au fond des choses


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Ce sont les sources invoquées pour "justifier" les mesures prises.


et si tu nous en faisait part ?


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour "justifier" les mesures auprès de ceux qui ne se donnent pas la peine de se documenter plus


Et très franchement, je n'ai pas envie de me documenter plus. 1/ je ne suis pas un scientifique, 2/ moins j'écoute les politiciens, les médias, les experts BFM et les complotistes, mieux je me porte. 


ericse a dit:


> Mais avec un petit effort il y a de nombreuses sources sérieuses qui vont bien plus au fond des choses


Probable, pour ne pas dire certain. Sauf qu'à partir du moment où un chef d'État, un Premier Ministre ou un Ministre de la Santé nous disent que, schématiquement, "les cas en réa augmentent fortement, on restreint les activités", j'en suis à m'en foutre royalement que ce soit ou non le fond de la vérité. Je constate l'état du pays, coronavirus ou pas, et je me dis que je vais finir par me casser ailleurs.


----------



## boninmi (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Et très franchement, je n'ai pas envie de me documenter plus. 1/ je ne suis pas un scientifique, 2/ moins j'écoute les politiciens, les médias, les experts BFM et les complotistes, mieux je me porte.
> 
> Probable, pour ne pas dire certain. Sauf qu'à partir du moment où un chef d'État, un Premier Ministre ou un Ministre de la Santé nous disent que, schématiquement, "les cas en réa augmentent fortement, on restreint les activités", j'en suis à m'en foutre royalement que ce soit ou non le fond de la vérité. Je constate l'état du pays, coronavirus ou pas, et je me dis que je vais finir par me casser ailleurs.


Peut-être que tu devrais te documenter pour savoir si ailleurs c'est mieux qu'ici.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Peut-être que tu devrais te documenter pour savoir si ailleurs c'est mieux qu'ici.


Peut-être même que je l'ai déjà fait, va donc savoir


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> je me dis que je vais finir par me casser ailleurs.



Je te conseille l' Indonésie.

Et la pédagogie qui manquerait... ça fait un an et demi que l' on a du "covid'" partout, télé, chaines d' infos, c'est dans l' air, dans les journaux, sur internet, bref,  dans tous les médias. 


Apres, bien sur , si on va sur onnouscachetout.com...


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Et très franchement, je n'ai pas envie de me documenter plus. 1/ je ne suis pas un scientifique, 2/ moins j'écoute les politiciens, les médias, les experts BFM et les complotistes, mieux je me porte.



Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas besoin de vraiment se documenter, il suffit de réfléchir un peu. Il y a une pandémie mondiale et il faut s'en sortir. C'est niveau sixième comme réflexion. Mais bon, certains préfèrent crier aux complots, c'est plus facile. Je me rends compte que l'on n'est vraiment pas tous égaux au niveau du cerveau.


Kolof a dit:


> Probable, pour ne pas dire certain. Sauf qu'à partir du moment où un chef d'État, un Premier Ministre ou un Ministre de la Santé nous disent que, schématiquement, "les cas en réa augmentent fortement, on restreint les activités", j'en suis à m'en foutre royalement que ce soit ou non le fond de la vérité.



Donc, tu es un anarchiste. Comme ça c'est plus clair.



Kolof a dit:


> Je constate l'état du pays, coronavirus ou pas, et je me dis que je vais finir par me casser ailleurs.


C'est sure que l'herbe est forcément plus verte ailleurs. Mais surtout, ne te retourne pas, fonce droit devant.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je te conseille l' Indonésie.


 J'ai suffisamment de contacts, dans suffisamment de pays bien civilisés, pour avoir d'autres choix.


patlek a dit:


> Et la pédagogie qui manquerait... ça fait un an et demi que l' on a du "covid'" partout, télé, chaines d' infos, c'est dans l' air, dans les journaux, sur internet, bref,  dans tous les médias.


Je n'ai pas dit que la pédagogie manquait, j'ai dit que je n'avais pas envie de plonger dedans. Qu'on me pardonne de ne pas être un nostalgique de l'ex-URSS, et d'être davantage intéressé par notre qualité de vie et nos libertés que par les data de tel scientifique, aussitôt contredites par son voisin.


patlek a dit:


> Apres, bien sur , si on va sur onnouscachetout.com...


Je crois avoir été très clair, plus haut, sur le rejet que je formule à l'égard de ce genre de torchons.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas besoin de vraiment se documenter, il suffit de réfléchir un peu. Il y a une pandémie mondiale et il faut s'en sortir. C'est niveau sixième comme réflexion. Mais bon, certains préfèrent crier aux complots, c'est plus facile. Je me rends compte que l'on n'est vraiment pas tous égaux au niveau du cerveau.


Pour la pandémie dont il faut sortir, je suis au moins égal à toi niveau cerveau. Je suis le premier à vouloir qu'on s'en sorte. Et ce n'est pas parce que je refuse d'avaler tout cru tout ce qu'on nous raconte (même de grands médias à grands médias il y a des infos contradictoires, idem d'expert à expert), que pour autant je suis complotiste.


gwen a dit:


> Donc, tu es un anarchiste. Comme ça c'est plus clair.


Crois-tu que je me serais fait vacciner si j'étais un anarchiste ? Vraiment ? On risque de devenir moins égaux, soudain...  
Par contre, est-ce que le fait d'être vacciné est simplement un acte civique, ou est-ce qu'il induit forcément de devoir tout avaler tout cru, de devoir prouver sa vaccination à tous les coins de rues, de garder le doigt bien aligné sur la couture du pantalon en disant "oui chef" à chaque allocution d'EM ?
Question subsidiaire : liberté, égalité, fraternité. Il en reste quoi aujourd'hui ? Les 3 sont allègrement piétinées depuis le début de cette pandémie. 


gwen a dit:


> C'est sure que l'herbe est forcément plus verte ailleurs. Mais surtout, ne te retourne pas, fonce droit devant.


Pas forcément. Mais si, faute de verdure, elle sent meilleur ailleurs, j'irai, et effectivement ce sera droit devant, sans me retourner. Mon nez est plus sensible que mes yeux.


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Je tourne en rond...

Ce qui nous prive de liberté, ce n' est pas le vaccin, c' est le virus.

Quand aux histoires, je ne veux pas faire plaisir a macron, vous écouter macron le petit doigt sur la couture, etc... Je me pose un peu la question du rapport avec la pandémie (???)

Et je réponds, vous dites ça parce que vous voulez faire plaisir a vos idoles, Francis Lalanne , et Jean marie Bigard , que vous idolatrez et que vous écoutez aveuglément avec des yeux énamourés, ..


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> (même de grands médias à grands médias il y a des infos contradictoires, idem d'expert à expert)


Pour les médias, forcément, il faut faire vendre, donc on se jette sur la première info venu sans prendre le temps de vérifier et de croiser les sources.
Pour les experts, si tu parles de ceux qui envahissent les plateaux télés et les radios (toujours les mêmes, tu remarqueras), comment dire... Je te conseille, entre autres, ces quelques pages en accès/téléchargement gratuit
Non, se renseigner et s'informer sérieusement est terriblement chronophage, c'est tellement plus facile et gratifiant d'aller lire les touits qui vont dans son sens. D'ailleurs je remarque que tu n'as pas répondu à ma demande concernant tes sources (oui, c'est mon dada, connaitre les sources des affirmations balancées ici ou la : j'aime vérifier). Note que si tes affirmations sont ton opinion, c'est tout aussi respectable, mais ne nous oblige en rien à les prendre pour argent comptant.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je tourne en rond...
> 
> Ce qui nous prive de liberté, ce n' est pas le vaccin, c' est le virus.
> 
> ...


Ton message est un monument de la déformation de propos ! 
Je n'ai pas parlé de "faire plaisir à Macron". Je n'ai fait que citer 2 extrêmes (archi-obéissant vs. total révolutionnaire) pour essayer de faire comprendre que la raison et le bon sens se situent quelque part entre les deux. 
À l'heure actuelle, ce n'est pas le virus qui nous prive de liberté, ce sont les mesures de restrictions qui sont prises. Par chance, le Conseil constitutionnel ne les a validées que jusqu'au 15/11. On peut modérément garder un petit espoir que tout ça s'arrête à cette date. 
Quant aux deux artistes médiocres que tu cites, je ne te dirai rien d'autre qu'ils sont devenus des complotistes encore plus médiocres. Un besoin d'exister à tout prix, je présume. Ne me mêle pas à ces gens-là.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2021)

Le variant « delta » est plus contagieux et ce ne sont pas les tests PCR qui le disent mais les virologues qui l’ont étudié. Sa charge virale est environ 1000 fois plus importante que le virus original en début d’infection.

Qu’on soit vacciné ou non, on est également à même de transmettre le variant, en attendant une adaptation des vaccins. Mais il est urgent de se faire vacciner car cela protège des formes graves qui lorsqu’elles ne sont pas fatales ne sont pas sans conséquences à long terme.

Un point pas souvent mis en avant. On peut penser être en bonne santé et n’avoir pas grand chose à redouter du virus, quel que soit le variant. C’est à tort. Le COVID a fréquemment révélé des pathologies dormantes chez certaines personnes, un peu comme ces sportifs de haut niveau qui tout d’un coup s’écroulent sur la pelouse.

La vaccination est gratuite – en fait, on l’a déjà payée avec nos taxes et celles qui viendront. Ça m’a pris deux heures de mon temps, trajet compris. Les risques sont connus aujourd'hui et peu fréquents, le reste procède du fantasme.

Franchement, je ne connais pas les risques concernant le vaccin du tétanos, mais j’ai toujours veillé à être à jour, par obligation réglementaire mais surtout parce que je connais les conséquences de la maladie.

Maintenant, je suis vacciné, j’ai mon pass « sanitaire » et je peux donc jouir de la « liberté autorisée » en me mêlant au troupeau en sueur d’une boite de nuit. Tout compte fait… je passe.

Je constate simplement que hormis ces rassemblements moutonniers que j’esquive depuis longtemps, j’effectuais jusqu’à présent la plupart des activités qui réclament le Pass sans être vacciné et sans être contaminé, simplement en respectant les consignes sanitaires, les fameux gestes barrière. Consignes que je suis encore bien obligé de suivre, par le bon sens encore plus que par le règlement, malgré mon statut de vacciné.


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : liberté, égalité, fraternité. Il en reste quoi aujourd'hui ? Les 3 sont allègrement piétinées depuis le début de cette pandémie.


Justement, cette devise n'a jamais été plus vraie.

Liberté de circuler que nous avons retrouvé depuis que le vaccin est là.
Égalité devant la maladie qui touche toutes les classe sociale et les hôpitaux traitent chaque personne de manière identique et tous les commerces ont pu réouvrir.
La fraternité est là, à chaque coin de rue, sauf apparemment pour les personnes qui sont contre le vaccin puisque pour eux, seul leur avis compte et non pas la vie de son voisin.

OK, il y a des contraintes, mais notre société est basée sur des contraintes. À commencer par celle de se vêtir pour sortir en société. Je n'ai vu aucun naturiste défiler parce qu'on lui interdit de sa balader le poilu à l'air. Ces gens-là ont pourtant autant de droits que toi et moi, mais ils savent aussi s'adapter en société pour ne pas gêner les autres. Et des exemples de réglementation bridant les libertés individuelles, le Code civil en est rempli, sinon, il ne sert à rien. Je suis certain qu'à l'âge de pierre il existait déjà des lois, même si elles n'étaient pas écrites.

Moi, je suis content que les bars et autres lieux de convivialité soient ouverts. Je ne les fréquente pas, je suis plutôt musée, mais c'est un tout et chacun est libre de pouvoir se rendre dans son endroit favoris. Il faut juste avoir un pass sanitaire à jour. Ce n'est quand même pas une grosse contrainte. Pas plus que celle de devoir être habillée ou même de payer.

Quant à suivre Macron parce qu'on se fait vacciner ou que l'on veuille aller dans les bars, je pense que je n'ai pas besoin de son avis pour ça. Il n'est pas seul à décider d'une part et d'autre part, j'aurais sauté sur le vaccin qui que ce soit au pouvoir. Je ne pense pas que d'autres politiques auraient fait les choses différentes dans les grandes lignes.


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Quant aux deux artistes médiocres que tu cites, je ne te dirai rien d'autre qu'ils sont devenus des complotistes encore plus médiocres. Un besoin d'exister à tout prix, je présume. Ne me mêle pas à ces gens-là



Je caricatures, tout comme ceux qui (par contre, eux le font involontairement) prétendent que l'on se fait vaccinner, pour suivre, le petit doigt sur la couture, Macron.

Et d"ailleurs, tu n' as pas vus la vidéo Tiktok, de macron, il portait un t-shirt noir!!, hé!! dés demain, faut que tu brules tout tes t-shirt noirs, tu ne vas quand meme pas t'habiller comme macron!!??? 
Et il portait aussiiun jean... prévoit 2 /3 bouteilles d' alcool à bruler.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour les médias, forcément, il faut faire vendre, donc on se jette sur la première info venu sans prendre le temps de vérifier et de croiser les sources.
> Pour les experts, si tu parles de ceux qui envahissent les plateaux télés et les radios (toujours les mêmes, tu remarqueras), comment dire... Je te conseille, entre autres, ces quelques pages en accès/téléchargement gratuit
> Non, se renseigner et s'informer sérieusement est terriblement chronophage, c'est tellement plus facile et gratifiant d'aller lire les touits qui vont dans son sens. D'ailleurs je remarque que tu n'as pas répondu à ma demande concernant tes sources (oui, c'est mon dada, connaitre les sources des affirmations balancées ici ou la : j'aime vérifier). Note que si tes affirmations sont ton opinion, c'est tout aussi respectable, mais ne nous oblige en rien à les prendre pour argent comptant.


Que maintes fois l'exécutif nous ait dit "les statistiques en hôpitaux sont préoccupantes, nous devons reconfiner / remettre en oeuvre le couvre-feu / fermer les commerces non-essentiels" (rayer les mentions inutiles selon les dates) a-t-il vraiment besoin d'être sourcé ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2021)

Moi, j'aimerais ne porter que des cols roulés comme dieux, mais du coup, je vais peut-être me rabattre sur les t-shirts noirs, c'est moins coûteux. Tu viens de m'ouvrir les yeux Patlek. Merci, je vais de ce pas acheter des bouteilles d'alcool à brûler pour les t-shirts de couleurs "autre".


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je caricatures, tout comme ceux qui (par contre, eux le font involontairement) prétendent que l'on se fait vaccinner, pour suivre, le petit doigt sur la couture, Macron.


Je n'ai pas du tout dit ça. Relis bien. Merci.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le variant « delta » est plus contagieux et ce ne sont pas les tests PCR qui le disent mais les virologues qui l’ont étudié. Sa charge virale est environ 1000 fois plus importante que le virus original en début d’infection.
> 
> Qu’on soit vacciné ou non, on est également à même de transmettre le variant, en attendant une adaptation des vaccins. Mais il est urgent de se faire vacciner car cela protège des formes graves qui lorsqu’elles ne sont pas fatales ne sont pas sans conséquences à long terme.


Aussi mon avis. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Un point pas souvent mis en avant. On peut penser être en bonne santé et n’avoir pas grand chose à redouter du virus, quel que soit le variant. C’est à tort. Le COVID a fréquemment révélé des pathologies dormantes chez certaines personnes, un peu comme ces sportifs de haut niveau qui tout d’un coup s’écroulent sur la pelouse.


Exact. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> La vaccination est gratuite – en fait, on l’a déjà payée avec nos taxes et celles qui viendront. Ça m’a pris deux heures de mon temps, trajet compris. Les risques sont connus aujourd'hui et peu fréquents, le reste procède du fantasme.


Idem.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Franchement, je ne connais pas les risques concernant le vaccin du tétanos, mais j’ai toujours veillé à être à jour, par obligation réglementaire mais surtout parce que je connais les conséquences de la maladie.
> 
> Maintenant, je suis vacciné, j’ai mon pass « sanitaire » et je peux donc jouir de la « liberté autorisée » en me mêlant au troupeau en sueur d’une boite de nuit. Tout compte fait… je passe.


Moi c'est plutôt concerts que boites, mais comme il n'y a rien d'intéressant (pour moi) dans mon coin ces temps-ci, la question ne se pose pas dans l'immédiat. Après, s'il y a quelque chose d'intéressant, et vu que c'est supposé se dérouler entre personnes en bonne santé (même si on peut être porteur en étant vacciné), je ne vois pas tellement de raisons de me dispenser encore de quelques moments de bien-être. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je constate simplement que hormis ces rassemblements moutonniers que j’esquive depuis longtemps, j’effectuais jusqu’à présent la plupart des activités qui réclament le Pass sans être vacciné et sans être contaminé, simplement en respectant les consignes sanitaires, les fameux gestes barrière. Consignes que je suis encore bien obligé de suivre, par le bon sens encore plus que par le règlement, malgré mon statut de vacciné.


J'insiste personnellement sur le règlement, sans pour autant ignorer le bon sens, parce que si jamais on a droit à un 4ème confinement ou couvre-feu, tout le monde sera touché, vacciné ou pas, les commerces fermés, etc., sans distinction, et ce malgré les échecs cuisants des précédents confinements et couvre-feux. Loin de présumer un quelconque "complot" (dont certains m'affublent, sans doute parce que ça les arrange), j'estime que ces incohérences, ces expériences dont aucune leçon n'a été tirée, ne donnent pas envie de faire confiance.


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Que maintes fois l'exécutif nous ait dit "les statistiques en hôpitaux sont préoccupantes, nous devons reconfiner / remettre en oeuvre le couvre-feu / fermer les commerces non-essentiels" (rayer les mentions inutiles selon les dates) a-t-il vraiment besoin d'être sourcé ?


Ce n'est pas ce que je te demande...


----------



## boninmi (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je caricatures, tout comme ceux qui (par contre, eux le font involontairement) prétendent que l'on se fait vaccinner, pour suivre, le petit doigt sur la couture, Macron.
> 
> Et d"ailleurs, tu n' as pas vus la vidéo Tiktok, de macron, il portait un t-shirt noir!!, hé!! dés demain, faut que tu brules tout tes t-shirt noirs, tu ne vas quand meme pas t'habiller comme macron!!???
> Et il portait aussiiun jean... prévoit 2 /3 bouteilles d' alcool à bruler.


Mais non, c'est Macron qui s'habille comme lui.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Moi c'est plutôt concerts que boites, mais comme il n'y a rien d'intéressant (pour moi) dans mon coin ces temps-ci, la question ne se pose pas dans l'immédiat. Après, s'il y a quelque chose d'intéressant, et vu que c'est supposé se dérouler entre personnes en bonne santé (même si on peut être porteur en étant vacciné), je ne vois pas tellement de raisons de me dispenser encore de quelques moments de bien-être.


Justemement c’est là que la politique actuelle trouve son écueil.

Pour entrer dans la boîte tu dois montrer patte blanche, c’est à dire Pass sanitaire valable. Or, un pass sanitaire valable cela peut-être le schéma de vaccination complet ou un test PCR négatif de 72 heures.

La personne avec le test PCR est supposée saine, mais le vacciné reste porteur potentiel qui s’ignore et d’autant plus assymptômatique qu’il a été vacciné. Gageons qu'à la sortie de la boîte (Incubateur 72 - voilà un bon nom de night club en ce moment) le client PCR ne sera plus si sain que lorsqu’il y est entré. (Le Cluster - c’est bien aussi comme nom)

J’ai pris le TGV en juin, sans vaccin. Je suis allé dans des musées, sans vaccin. Je portais un masque, comme tous les gens que j’ai croisé, comme les autres passagers. Je n’ai pas été contaminé.

Je vais recommencer dans quelques jours mais là, Pass sanitaire obligatoire. Qu’est-ce que cela change du point de vue sanitaire ? Rien. On aura tous des masques (enfin j’espère, sinon c’est à se frapper la tête contre les murs).


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Justemement c’est là que la politique actuelle trouve son écueil.
> 
> Pour entrer dans la boîte tu dois montrer patte blanche, c’est à dire Pass sanitaire valable. Or, un pass sanitaire valable cela peut-être le schéma de vaccination complet ou un test PCR négatif de 72 heures.
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord, mais attention aussi aux mauvais effets des décisions prises face à la pandémie.
Avant le Covid, je me tapais au moins 2 heures de marche par jour, histoire de garder la forme. J'étais mince, quoi que je mange, au vu de mes efforts, ça se digérait sans laisser de surplus.
Est arrivé le Covid, ses phases de confinement, la limitation de sortie à 1 heure par jour avec un masque sur la gueule (archi inconfortable, du moins pour moi, pour de la marche soutenue). Du coup j'ai levé le pied, suis resté chez moi aussi souvent que possible, ne sortant que pour le strict indispensable. J'ai pris 27 kg. 
Ça + le cholestérol que je me suis chopé (parce que quand tu t'emm..... tu te "venges" un peu sur la bouffe), j'ai fini le 21 juillet dernier aux urgences : AVC. Heureusement sans séquelles. Sorti de l'hôpital le 29 juillet. Désormais suivi pour tenter d'identifier toute cause additionnelle.
Déjà perdu 5 kg en rééquilibrant mon alimentation, mais... aurais-je eu cet AVC si je n'avais pas été confiné ? Et si la réponse était non, ne valait-il pas mieux que je me chope le Covid, n'ayant pas (du moins jusque là) de comorbidités et donc a priori assez peu de risques de choper une forme grave ? Je n'en sais rien. Je sais juste qu'une politique globale ne peut évidemment pas, de par sa nature, tenir compte de chacun. 
En revanche, par rapport à ce que tu dis, plutôt que nos libertés prennent des coups de canif à intervalles plus ou moins réguliers, il aurait mieux valu instaurer la vaccination obligatoire pour tous, assortie d'un isolement pour les entrées sur le territoire. On aurait pu espérer une fin de pandémie pour la fin de cette année. Là on va en prendre pour deux ans encore.


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Août 2021)

moi tout l'inverse, depuis 1 an que je télétravaille, je ne mange plus entrée/plat/dessert au resto tous les midis.
du coup j'ai perdu 4kg


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> moi tout l'inverse, depuis 1 an que je télétravaille, je ne mange plus entrée/plat/dessert au resto tous les midis.
> du coup j'ai perdu 4kg


Ça fait 25 ans que je télétravaille, c'est bien la seule chose dans ma vie qui n'a pas changé pendant les confinements.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> ... le poilu à l'air ...


Ah non hein !!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah non hein !!!!!


Que veux-tu : c'est un trait particulier des modos ! 

Je n'ai pas oublié aCLR tortillant de l'arrière-train pour émoustiller les caissières de son super-marché ! 

Dans quel monde vivons nous !


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2021)

Les décisions des états, du gouvernement, c' est de la navigation à vue, avec des imprévus qui débarquent sans prévenir, comme les variant, et des décisions à prendre sans avoir la maitrise des éléments (les vaccins qui n' existaient pas, et les remèdes non plus et quand ils ont commencés à exister, ben, il fallait pouvoir les avoir, toute la planete était à cogner à la porte des labos, et les labos allaient pas sortir des centaines de millions de doses du jour au lendemain.

Bref, je ne vois pas trop quel pays a magnifiquement géré la crise...

Et en ce moment, ily a une remontéevdes hospitalisations du au covid. A terme, si cette remontée continue, ce qui nous pend au nez, c' est un reconfinement, avec toute les conséquences que ça implique. 

Que propose les anti vax ?????????????


----------



## ericse (7 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Et très franchement, je n'ai pas envie de me documenter plus. 1/ je ne suis pas un scientifique, 2/ moins j'écoute les politiciens, les médias, les experts BFM et les complotistes, mieux je me porte.


C’est tout à fait louable, on a des élus et des fonctionnaires, c’est bien pour leur déléguer le boulo. Ce qui m’embête plus c’est qu’à la fois tu te contentes des explications de premier niveau, et que tu doutes de leur exactitude.


----------



## Kolof (7 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C’est tout à fait louable, on a des élus et des fonctionnaires, c’est bien pour leur déléguer le boulo. Ce qui m’embête plus c’est qu’à la fois tu te contentes des explications de premier niveau, et que tu doutes de leur exactitude.


Je m'en contente en ce sens que précisément je n'ai pas envie d'approfondir. Parce que s'il existe des raisons d'État - qui peuvent être parfaitement louables, entendons-nous bien, nous quidams n'avons pas les moyens d'en avoir connaissance. 
Je me suis fait vacciner après avoir cherché à comprendre, succinctement car encore une fois je n'ai pas du tout un profil de scientifique, comment fonctionnait le vaccin ARNm, et me disant qu'il existe sûrement X moyens de contenir cette pandémie, mais que ne rien faire n'était pas l'un d'entre eux. Pour ce qui est de mes doutes, ils sont récurrents en termes de discours politiques (en grande raison pour l'argument que je donne ici en premier).


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Que propose les anti vax ?


Y'en a au moins un qui propose ça


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2021)

C’est quoi ce bordel en France 
Les gilets jaunes sont de retour ??
C’est quoi le rapport avec le Covid ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est quoi ce bordel en France
> Les gilets jaunes sont de retour ??
> C’est quoi le rapport avec le Covid ?




C'est une excellente question. 


Légèrement hors-sujet par rapport à la COVID-19, comme va l'être ma réponse.

Curieusement, dans ce que je crois comprendre de ces nouvelles manifestations du samedi, on trouve évidemment des opposants au Pass Sanitaire, dont certains, apparemment très minoritaires, sont vaccinés, mais aussi un attelage pour le moins baroque dans lequel gravitent des anti-vaccins -pour certain anti-sciences-, mais aussi des complotistes, des gilets jaunes, et aussi des militants d'ultra-droite et également des militants d'ultra-gauche. 
Mais quel peut bien être le point commun de ce gloubiboulga idéologique particulièrement indigeste ? 
Apparemment, une espèce d'opposition aux élites et au système au nom de la liberté, mais plus clairement encore, une opposition à Macron. 

Ces manifestants semblent ne pas encore avoir compris qu'il y avait une pandémie depuis début 2020, et que la meilleure arme contre la pandémie était le vaccin. 
À condition de faire en sorte que l'écrasante majorité de la population soit vaccinée. Au moins 90% de la population pour atteindre l'immunité collective face au variant Delta. 

Ta question est un peu hors-sujet, comme ma réponse. 
Mais ce sont fondamentalement ces manifestants qui, eux, sont totalement hors-sujet.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2021)

Covid-19 : l'âge moyen des patients hospitalisés en réanimation chute à 59 ans
					

Les patients hospitalisés sont aussi plus jeunes, la moyenne d'âge étant de 57 ans. 85% d'entre eux ne sont pas pleinement vaccinés.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Plutôt que Stayin' Alive ce sera donc :


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Août 2021)

Kolof a dit:


> Je suis d'accord, mais attention aussi aux mauvais effets des décisions prises face à la pandémie.
> Avant le Covid, je me tapais au moins 2 heures de marche par jour, histoire de garder la forme. J'étais mince, quoi que je mange, au vu de mes efforts, ça se digérait sans laisser de surplus.
> Est arrivé le Covid, ses phases de confinement, la limitation de sortie à 1 heure par jour avec un masque sur la gueule (archi inconfortable, du moins pour moi, pour de la marche soutenue). Du coup j'ai levé le pied, suis resté chez moi aussi souvent que possible, ne sortant que pour le strict indispensable. J'ai pris 27 kg.
> Ça + le cholestérol que je me suis chopé (parce que quand tu t'emm..... tu te "venges" un peu sur la bouffe), j'ai fini le 21 juillet dernier aux urgences : AVC. Heureusement sans séquelles. Sorti de l'hôpital le 29 juillet. Désormais suivi pour tenter d'identifier toute cause additionnelle.
> ...




Post intéressant. 


Merci pour ce témoignage. 

Sur MacG, les gens ayant choisi de partager une expérience personnelle de la période COVID-19 ont généralement parlé de leur expérience de la COVID-19 sur eux-mêmes, ou des deuils qu'ils ont vécu dans leur famille ou chez leurs amis du fait de la COVID-19. 
Sauf erreur de ma part, tu es le premier à parler des conséquences parfois graves du confinement. 

Je reste personnellement favorable au confinement quand c'est nécessaire. 
Quand les hôpitaux sont débordés et qu'il n'y a plus que ce moyen pour freiner la propagation de la pandémie dans un pays, ou dans une région. 
Comme tu le dis, c'est une décision prise dans l'intérêt général mais qui ne conviendra pas forcément à tout le monde. 
Dans ton cas, je ne sais pas s'il valait mieux contracter la  COVID-19 ou faire ton AVC, probablement à mettre sur le compte des effets du confinement sur toi, d'après ce que tu en dis. 

Tout ça confirme selon moi l'importance d'une campagne vaccinale aussi massive et rapide que possible. 
Et si le fameux Pass Sanitaire permet à la fois d'inciter fortement à la vaccination en évitant de reconfiner, très bien. 
Si le Pass Sanitaire ne suffit pas, la prochaine option de l'exécutif sera la vaccination obligatoire pour tout le monde, ou au minimum pour tous les adultes. 
Et dans l'hypothèse que j'espère improbable qui rendrait le vaccin inefficace contre une cinquième vague (émergence d'une forme mutante du virus résistante aux vaccins actuels, par exemple), il faudrait reconfiner. 

Mais, ton témoignage en apporte une nouvelle preuve, le reconfinement est la toute dernière option quand il n'en reste plus d'autre quand les hôpitaux sont débordés. 
Il faut en effet considérer les effets négatifs ou même dangereux des confinements. Pour l'économie, la vie sociale, l'état psychologique des gens (certains supportant le confinement mieux que d'autres et inversement), mais aussi parfois pour la santé physique des gens. On connaissait les retards de soins et les rendez-vous reportés pour des examens (dépistages de cancers, etc...) ou différentes interventions chirurgicales parfois lourdes. 
Mais ton témoignage enrichit ma perception de la situation d'un exemple auquel je n'aurais pas pensé. 

Faisons en sorte d'encourager les gens à se faire vacciner, pour éviter dans la mesure du possible de nouveaux confinements, et pour essayer de nous rapprocher autant que possible d'une immunité collective essentiellement par la vaccination plutôt que par la continuation.


----------



## Kolof (8 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais quel peut bien être le point commun de ce gloubiboulga idéologique particulièrement indigeste ?
> Apparemment, une espèce d'opposition aux élites et au système au nom de la liberté, mais plus clairement encore, une opposition à Macron.


Tu connais la formule : "les ennemis de mes ennemis..."
En vérité, j'ai (involontairement) assisté à une de ces manifs le 31 juillet dernier. Mais en lisant sur certaines pancartes "je ne suis pas un cobaye", rien qu'avec ça j'ai pris toute la mesure de ce gloubiboulga. On y trouve selon toute vraisemblance le noyau dur de ceux qui disent "je n'aime pas EM, je ne me vaccinerai pas" (avec le déluge de c*nn*r** que cela induit).
Avec une meilleure approche de communication, ces personnes, du moins certaines, peuvent se raviser. Ne désespérons donc pas, même si la Psychologie des Foules de Gustave Le Bon ne laisse pas forcément entrevoir une large fenêtre d'espoir.


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2021)

Moi, au deuxieme confinement, j' ai acheté un vélo d' appartement. 

Patce que éffectivement, ube fois confiné, c'est un peu difficile de faire un peu d' exercice.

(En plus, hors confinement, je m'en serts toujours)


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, au deuxieme confinement, j' ai acheté un vélo d' appartement.
> 
> Patce que éffectivement, *ube* fois confiné, c'est un peu difficile de faire un peu d' exercice.
> 
> (En plus, hors confinement, je m'en serts toujours)


Soit, mais tu aurais dû fermer ta fenêtre : résultat un magnifique rube !


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2021)

Moi, j'ai ressorti ma Wii pour faire le tour de l'île chaque matin. j'ai tenu un mois :-(


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2021)

On a connu meilleur avocat : *Passe sanitaire : les arguments ahurissants de l’ancien secrétaire général du Conseil constitutionnel*


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On a connu meilleur avocat : *Passe sanitaire : les arguments ahurissants de l’ancien secrétaire général du Conseil constitutionnel*


_« Quant au geste de présenter un QR code, est-il plus offensant pour notre dignité et notre autonomie personnelles que le remplissage d’un justificatif de sortie, auquel nous nous sommes pliés sans barguigner pendant des mois ? »_
Barguigner ? Ben mon vieux, les derniers à connaitre ce verbe ont certainement connu aussi la grippe espagnole.


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On a connu meilleur avocat


L'extrait cité par lamainfroide est un délice pour l'oreille. Introduire une familiarité de langage pour renvoyer les récalcitrants à leurs petites incohérences de jugement souligne l'acceptation de principe du geste dans les usages pour la plupart d'entre nous. La formulation empruntée aux livres poussiéreux invite l'ignorant à un petit travail de recherche pour apprécier la valeur de cette superbe. Je te dis ça parce que j'ai moi-même dû ouvrir mon onglet du cnrtl, hé hé.

L'exercice me fait dire qu'hier, mon beauf m'en a raconté une bonne. Un de ses collègues plutôt contre le QR, la piqûre et les ordonnances gouvernementales lui a dit : _tu savais qu'Attali avait écrit un bouquin sur les moyens d'éradication de la population mondiale ?!_ (j'ai oublié le titre du bouquin mais tu sais bien que les repas familiaux servent surtout à se réunir et profiter des siens, donc…) Mon beauf, interloqué par la nature de l'argumentaire, lui demanda s'il avait fait une recherche pour vérifier si le Attali avait bien écrit le livre dont on l'accusait d'être l'auteur. Le type répondant par la négative, mon beauf le prit par la main pour effectuer une requête google dans ce sens. Résultat, le live existe bien mais l'auteur n'est pas Attali. Pas démonté, le gars rétorqua que l'auteur importait peu tant que l'imprimé existait. Elle est pas belle la mariée ?!


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je te dis ça parce que j'ai moi-même dû ouvrir mon onglet du cnrtl, hé hé.


Tu penses bien. J'étais surtout curieux de voir les dates des exemples dans la littérature.
1923 pour l'exemple le plus récent, si je ne m'abuse.
J'ai une certaine tendresse pour les mots vieillots, mais là on frise l'archéologie.
Mon grand-père n'était même pas né. Et pourtant il a connu les dinosaures (il me l'a dit).


aCLR a dit:


> L'exercice me fait dire qu'hier, mon beauf m'en a raconté une bonne. Un de ses collègues plutôt contre le QR, la piqûre et les ordonnances gouvernementales lui a dit : _tu savais qu'Attali avait écrit un bouquin sur les moyens d'éradication de la population mondiale ?!_ (j'ai oublié le titre du bouquin mais tu sais bien que les repas familiaux servent surtout à se réunir et profiter des siens, donc…) Mon beauf, interloqué par la nature de l'argumentaire, lui demanda s'il avait fait une recherche pour vérifier si le Attali avait bien écrit le livre dont on l'accusait d'être l'auteur. Le type répondant par la négative, mon beauf le prit par la main pour effectuer une requête google dans ce sens. Résultat, le live existe bien mais l'auteur n'est pas Attali. Pas démonté, le gars rétorqua que l'auteur importait peu tant que l'imprimé existait. Elle est pas belle la mariée ?!


J'aurais bien dit un truc du genre : "Attali n'a pas dit que des conneries, il en a écrit aussi".
Mais bon là donc, ben c'est pas lui.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2021)

Covid-19 : les Etats-Unis déconseillent de venir en France en raison du nombre d’infections
					

Aux Etats-Unis, la vaccination contre le Covid-19 deviendra obligatoire « d’ici à mi-septembre » pour tous les membres des forces armées, a annoncé le ministre de la défense.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




On comprend donc que le porte parole du gouverne-et-ment a une fois de plus raconté n’importe quoi puisque le vaccin dont le prix a augmenté est toujours le même.


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2021)

On peut aussi comprendre que depuis le début le porte-parole et les membres du gouvernement réagissent sur l'instant. Cette approche de la réaction "en temps réel" occassionne forcément une évolution du discours. Parfois cela poursuit et confirme une position comme cela peut aller à l'encontre du message précédent. C'est le problème de cette forme d'information. Son opposé, ne pas réagir à l'information et laisser couler en attendant la prochaine étape afin de revenir sur l'info passée sans se gameler, pose un autre problème. Et cela peut faire autant si non plus de bruit que cette forme-ci de la réaction à l'information.

Sinon, comme toi, je n'ai pas lu le contrat passé avec les labos mais j'ai aussi ma petite idée sur la question. Je suis sûr qu'une petite ligne précise une augmentation au-delà de deux doses fournies pour chaque européen. Après que le labo ne juge pas utile d'adapter la formule maintenant et préconise plutôt une troisième dose, c'est son expertise qui compte. Les laborantins se réservent sur l'émergence possible des prochaines mutations (epsilon, kappa et d'autres) car ils savent bien qu'un virus mute dans et grâce aux cellules des personnes contaminées. SI la vaccination s'étend rapidement et si la troisième injection freine l'évolution du virus, ils auront économisé du temps et de l'argent. Ça ne me pose pas de souci tant qu'ils ne m'oublient pas pour ma 3e dose !


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Août 2021)

Moi je préconise qu'on prenne tous notre troisième dose, que les labos augmentent derechef leur vaccin, arguant du fait qu'il ont bossé sur le variant Epsilon (qui ne va pas tarder à arriver), tout en ne changeant rien au vaccin et qu'on évoque une possible 4ème dose.
Et que, pendant ce temps là, les cons aillent à la foire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1186353 (10 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi je préconise qu'on prenne tous notre troisième dose, que les labos augmentent derechef leur vaccin, arguant du fait qu'il ont bossé sur le variant Epsilon (qui ne va pas tarder à arriver), tout en ne changeant rien au vaccin et qu'on évoque une possible 4ème dose.
> Et que, pendant ce temps là, les cons aillent à la foire.


Je suis vacciné, 1ère dose le 2, seconde le 31, et je pense que c'est notre solution vers un monde plus sûr.
Mais j'avoue ne pas être prêt à endurer 40 piqûres, va falloir se décider à un moment..


----------



## patxito (10 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On a connu meilleur avocat : *Passe sanitaire : les arguments ahurissants de l’ancien secrétaire général du Conseil constitutionnel*


Article à prendre avec de très, très, longues pincettes, émanant d’un site d’extrême droite…


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Août 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Article à prendre avec de très, très, longues pincettes, émanant d’un site d’extrême droite…


Quand une nouvelle dérange, quoi de plus facile que de mettre en cause le messager ?

Depuis l'antiquité on connaît ça !

C'est moins fatigant et évite de réfléchir...


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quand une nouvelle dérange, quoi de plus facile que de mettre en cause le messager ?
> Depuis l'antiquité on connaît ça !


LoL si ça se pratique depuis l'antiquité, c'est qu'il doit y avoir une bonne raison, comme ne pas perdre son temps avec les messagers malhonnêtes. Parce que c'est là un bel exemple d'article démagogique jouant à fond sur le biais de confirmation d'un lectorat déjà convaincu, en jouant sur la forme (le sens des mots "dictature" ou "dignité") mais pas le fond (comment endiguer l'épidémie).

D'ailleurs la volonté d'atténuer la gravité du mot "dictature" tout en renforçant celle du mot "dignité" et ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant dans cet article


----------



## patxito (10 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quand une nouvelle dérange, quoi de plus facile que de mettre en cause le messager ?
> 
> Depuis l'antiquité on connaît ça !
> 
> C'est moins fatigant et évite de réfléchir...


La nouvelle m’est complètement indifférente, mais ce genre de site est plus connu pour sa propagande nauséabonde que pour la qualité de ses infos…


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> LoL si ça se pratique depuis l'antiquité, c'est qu'il doit y avoir une bonne raison, comme ne pas perdre son temps avec les messagers malhonnêtes. Parce que c'est là un bel exemple d'article démagogique jouant à fond sur le biais de confirmation d'un lectorat déjà convaincu, en jouant sur la forme (le sens des mots "dictature" ou "dignité") mais pas le fond (comment endiguer l'épidémie).
> 
> D'ailleurs la volonté d'atténuer la gravité du mot "dictature" tout en renforçant celle du mot "dignité" et ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant dans cet article


Effort absolument génial ! 

Je ne résiste pas à te fournir (c'est gratuit) matière à réflexion : S’opposer à Macron, c’est être factieux, séditieux, fasciste, nazi, antisémite… 


Bonne lecture !


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2021)

Article politisé ou pas, intervention démagogique ou pas, TimeCapsule a raison. On ne combat pas les mots avec des anathèmes. Ne recommencez pas – on a déjà eu cette querelle du temps du comptoir – elle est stérile. Lire des infos à l'opposé de notre pensée est tout aussi intéressante que lire celles qui convergent avec notre opinion. Pas pour les mêmes raisons mais bon c'est le principe du débat. Alors on arrête de se chamailler pour rien, merci !


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je ne résiste pas à te fournir (c'est gratuit) matière à réflexion : S’opposer à Macron, c’est être factieux, séditieux, fasciste, nazi, antisémite…


Tu as trouvé un intérêt quelconque à cet article ? Si tu veux bien m'expliquer en quoi, je veux bien essayer de le relire.


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On ne combat pas les mots avec des anathèmes.


Joli exemple de phrase autoréférente paradoxale


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Joli exemple de phrase autoréférente paradoxale


Au lieu de décortiquer le paradoxe contenu dans mon intervention, attache-toi plutôt de suivre le sens de la démarche. Il y a du bon et du mauvais en chaque chose, le tout étant choisir ce que l'on ingère ou régurgite – voire pour coller au sujet ce que l'on s'injecte ou expectore !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2021)

Tidju ! Covid et troubles érectiles !

M'en fiche ! De toutes manières, je n'ai plus rien à craindre de ce côté là ! 

Pour le smiley, j'avais le choix entre :  ... et ... ​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Covid et troubles érectiles !
> 
> M'en fiche ! De toutes manières, je n'ai plus rien à craindre de ce côté là !
> 
> Pour le smiley, j'avais le choix entre :  ... et ... ​




  

  


Peut-être ce que j''ai lu de plus efficace en faveur de la vaccination !!!...  

Dis à certaines personnes que le vaccin protège leur vie, et elles n' y croient pas trop, ou alors ça ne les intéresse pas. 
Dis-leur que ça leur permet de sauver la vie de leurs proches, et elles s'en fichent.
Dis-leur que ça peut sauver leurs collègues de travail, leurs voisins, ou des inconnus, et elles s'en fichent encore davantage si jamais c'est possible...

Mais parle à certaines femmes de fertilité, ou mieux encore parle à certains hommes de fertilité et surtout de troubles de l'érection provoqués par le virus, et là, ces ahuris vont se précipiter vers les vaccins !!!... 

Tu devrais te faire engager pour la campagne vaccinale en Belgique, ou en France, ou les deux, ou là où tu voudras !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais parle à certaines femmes de fertilité, ou mieux encore parle à certains hommes de fertilité et surtout de troubles de l'érection provoqués par le virus, et là, ces ahuris vont se précipiter vers les vaccins !!!...


Déjà qu'ils n'ont plus de restos ni de bistrots ... Si en plus ils ne savent plus (ou ne peuvent plus) b....., là ça craint vraiment ! 

ps : P..... de belgicisme - j'hésite toujours entre savoir et pouvoir !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Déjà qu'ils n'ont plus de restos ni de bistrots ... Si en plus ils ne savent plus (ou ne peuvent plus) b....., là ça craint vraiment !
> 
> ps : P..... de belgicisme - j'hésite toujours entre savoir et pouvoir !



Dans ce contexte, c'est "pouvoir" en français de France.  
Mais le belgissisme me convient très bien aussi.


----------



## loustic (10 Août 2021)

Un Britannique antivax se réjouit d'être contaminé par le virus... et en meurt quelques jours plus tard

Triste à tout point de vue !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Un Britannique antivax se réjouit d'être contaminé par le virus... et en meurt quelques jours plus tard
> 
> Triste à tout point de vue !



Il est mort pour ses idées. C'est beau.

Encore un Hilote pour l'édification des gens. C'est bien.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Août 2021)

Tir groupé.


patxito a dit:


> Article à prendre avec de très, très, longues pincettes, émanant d’un site d’extrême droite…


Certes, je l'avais remarqué aussi. Il est vrai que le propos semble orienté.



aCLR a dit:


> Lire des infos à l'opposé de notre pensée est tout aussi intéressante que lire celles qui convergent avec notre opinion. Pas pour les mêmes raisons mais bon c'est le principe du débat.


C'est juste que quelques fois, on n'appréhende pas de la même manière et avec autant d'objectivité des informations opposées à nos opinions ou rapportées par un média opposées à nos opinions. Je ne dis pas que c'est normal mais ça participe d'un mouvement naturel.
Mais, faisons fi de mes propos. Je ne tiens pas à relancer un débat.



ericse a dit:


> Joli exemple de phrase autoréférente paradoxale


J'aurais voulu en lire plus. Tu n'aurais pas l'article en entier, par hasard ?



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Covid et troubles érectiles !
> 
> M'en fiche ! De toutes manières, je n'ai plus rien à craindre de ce côté là !
> 
> Pour le smiley, j'avais le choix entre :  ... et ... ​


Le covid serait la cause de troubles érectiles.
C'est curieux, j'aurais donc subi les conséquences avant la cause.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : P..... de belgicisme - j'hésite toujours entre savoir et pouvoir !


J'ai une vraie tendresse pour cette manie de confondre savoir et pouvoir.
À tel point que j'en use également (bien que n'étant pas belge).



loustic a dit:


> Un Britannique antivax se réjouit d'être contaminé par le virus... et en meurt quelques jours plus tard


C'est visiblement un concours.
Serge
Dick
Olivia
Matthew
Cela dit, je tiens à faire remarquer que le dénommé Leslie, dont l'histoire nous a été rapportée par @loustic , hormis le fait d'être antivaccin, n'a pas non plus cherché à se faire soigner. C'est rare une telle conviction.
Ceci me faisant penser à un auto-dénommé Father Yod, sectaire inventeur de the Source Family. Ce barbu, bien loin d'être aussi attachant que notre barbu adorateur de poilus (  zebig), prônait, entre autre, la méditation et la prière comme méthode curative. Grand bien lui en a pris. Lors de son unique sortie en deltaplane, il s'est ramassé la gueule, du genre bien comme y faut. Les adeptes l'ont alors ramené à la maison pour le soigner selon la méthode.
Neuf heures de prières et la douleur est partie, entre 4 planches.


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tir groupé.


Merde ! Il avance armé maint'nant !


lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est juste que quelques fois, on n'appréhende pas de la même manière et avec autant d'objectivité des informations opposées à nos opinions ou rapportées par un média opposées à nos opinions. Je ne dis pas que c'est normal mais ça participe d'un mouvement naturel.


Bon j'avoue ! Un canon sous la gorge, je veux bien adopter sous la contrainte objective, toute information contraire à mes principes, sans opposer la moindre résistance. Je suis également prêt à faire le mort sans qu'aucun coup de feu ne soit tiré ni qu'aucune effusion de sang ne gicle de mon corps, tout à votre doctrine acquis !


lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais, faisons fi de mes propos.


Et des miens aussi du coup ! 


loustic a dit:


> Triste à tout point de vue !


À l'îlotage, je préfère le pathos.

Au-delà de son cercle de connaissances, cet évènement n'est pas triste. Il est d'une bêtise à toute épreuve ! Une obstination biaisée qui lui vaut un gros titre. Un dernier coup de bluff pour la route, le long voyage…

Ce qui me paraît bien plus triste qu'une banale mort par décision personnelle, se sont toutes ces morts provoquées par l'impossibilité d'accéder aux services hospitaliers, par manque de lits ayant d'autres fins que les hospitalisations covid. Les chiffres ne cessent de grossir depuis le début de cette pandémie.

Si je me laissais emporter par la verve de l'Égyptien, tous les gouvernements depuis la cohabitation Chirac Jospin en prendrait pour leur grade, tant chacun d'eux s'est évertué à comprimer les budgets santé pour coller à notre pacte européen. Et pour ne pas finir porte-voix de hb222222, je vais m'arrêter de façon à revenir à cette pathétique histoire.

Il y a tout un tas de choses pour lesquelles on peut être contre ! Ou, il faut être contre ! Mais être contre ce vaccin que la planète espère depuis que le virus attaque, attraper ce foutu virus et ne pas se dire qu'il est tant de revenir à la raison. Temps de foncer se faire soigner. Temps de faire le bilan des conneries auxquelles on croit. Temps de vivre autrement que contre. Non ?! Tant pis pour lui…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2021)

En attendant, bienvenue chez nous ! 
​


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2021)

Ils devraient penser aux salariés des restaurants qui accueillent ces touristes sans savoir si ils sont vaccinés et qui mettent potentiellement leur vie en danger.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En attendant, bienvenue chez nous !​


Et, dans la même veine :

Les restaurateurs français frontaliers sont dégoûtés ! ​
C'est vrai que dans certaines rues de mon patelin, d'un côté c'est la France et de l'autre côté la Belgique ... 10 mètres à faire et tu changes de pays !

Alors, je plains les restaurateurs français frontaliers qui constatent que les établissements belges sont bourrés de l'autre côté tandis qu'ils piétinent pour attirer un client !  

Pas plus tard qu'hier soir, j'ai renoncé à avoir une place assise dans ma friterie préférée ... bourrée jusqu'à la gueule !  ... Je me suis pris un "paquet" et encore, après 15 minutes de files !

Un consommateur français dûment vacciné m'a même montré son fameux pass sanitaire et m'a dit que ça le dégoûtait de devoir le montrer à l'entrée d'un resto ... alors il vient bouffer ses frites chez nous pour avoir la paix ! 

J'avoue que j'ai pensé : "Euh ce sont MES frites que tu bouffes là !" ...  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai pensé : "Euh ce sont MES frites que tu bouffes là !" ...  ...


Nan monsieur, les frites sont à tout le monde, c'est un patrimoine mondial.
Et puis, ho, fallait pas faire la meilleure frite du monde.
Si j'avais le choix c'est du côté Belge que j'irais acheter mes frites. Je ne _saurais_ faire autrement.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un consommateur français dûment vacciné m'a même montré son fameux pass sanitaire et m'a dit que ça le dégoûtait de devoir le montrer à l'entrée d'un resto


Le niveau du mec... ça le fait chier de le présenter à un restau mais il le présente à un inconnu dans la rue. Mon dieu mon dieu. on est pas sauvé avec ces crétins.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2021)

INFOGRAPHIES. Contaminations, hospitalisations... De nouvelles données confirment l'efficacité du vaccin contre le Covid-19
					

Des données publiées le 6 août par le ministère de la Santé permettent de connaître le profil vaccinal des personnes contaminées, hospitalisées ou admises en réanimation. Graphiques à l'appui, elles confirment fortement la protection apportée par la vaccination.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				











						Covid : un test mis au point pour repérer les risques de formes graves
					

Des chercheurs français ont développé une méthode qui pourrait permettre, à partir de l'écouvillon nasal prélevé lors d'un test PCR, de déterminer si les cas positifs sont contagieux ou non. Elle pourrait également détecter les patients à risque de développer une forme grave.




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2021)

* 
Pour les personnes fragiles, la troisième dose de vaccin sera disponible dès le milieu du mois de septembre.*


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2021)

Covid : les contaminations sur un « plateau haut », les hospitalisations en forte augmentation en France
					

La hausse du nombre de cas quotidiens se poursuit, mais moins vite qu'en juillet. En revanche, la pression sur les hôpitaux augmente de 30 % par rapport à la semaine dernière.




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Août 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> INFOGRAPHIES. Contaminations, hospitalisations... De nouvelles données confirment l'efficacité du vaccin contre le Covid-19
> 
> 
> Des données publiées le 6 août par le ministère de la Santé permettent de connaître le profil vaccinal des personnes contaminées, hospitalisées ou admises en réanimation. Graphiques à l'appui, elles confirment fortement la protection apportée par la vaccination.
> ...


Bon si tu veux là, et tout à fait entre nous, ça commence à doucement me faire chier ces articles qui nous serinent à longueur de page que les hospitalisés et ceux en réa sont majoritairement des gens non vaccinés. Tu parles d'un scoop.
Peu importe tout le mal que je pense des labos pharma, je ne suis tout de même pas assez con pour imaginer qu'ils nous ont pondu des vaccins sans aucun effet positif.
Est-ce qu'on pourrait arrêter de nous prendre pour des cons ? Pas pendant trop longtemps, hein, juste le temps qu'on sache ce que ça fait d'être considéré comme des êtres doués de réflexion.
C'est comme ce matraquage d'interview de mecs malades qui viennent nous balancer du "ah lala, si j'avais su que j'allais être autant malade je serais aller me faire vacciner".
Ah mais t'sais que je serais capable de partir en croisade, histoire d'aller tartiner la tronche à certains.
Je sens que ça me réveille l'ulcère.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon si tu veux là, et tout à fait entre nous, ça commence à doucement me faire chier ces articles qui nous serinent à longueur de page que les hospitalisés et ceux en réa sont majoritairement des gens non vaccinés. Tu parles d'un scoop.
> Peu importe tout le mal que je pense des labos pharma, je ne suis tout de même pas assez con pour imaginer qu'ils nous ont pondu des vaccins sans aucun effet positif.
> Est-ce qu'on pourrait arrêter de nous prendre pour des cons ? Pas pendant trop longtemps, hein, juste le temps qu'on sache ce que ça fait d'être considéré comme des êtres doués de réflexion.
> C'est comme ce matraquage d'interview de mecs malades qui viennent nous balancer du "ah lala, si j'avais su que j'allais être autant malade je serais aller me faire vacciner".
> ...




Je comprends ton point de vue. 
Mais je ne le partage pas. 

Pour des gens comme toi, et sans doute beaucoup d'autres ici, c'est en effet "trop", et beaucoup moins que ça aurait suffi.
Et à l'autre extrémité, tu as des gens qui disent encore que "le vaccin n'est pas un vrai vaccin", ou que "le vaccin est plus dangereux que le virus", ainsi qu'une multitude d'autres imbécilités. Je crains qu'à ce niveau de bêtise, certains de ces antivax et autres complotistes soient irrécupérables.
Mais entre les deux, tu as encore des gens qui doutent, qui hésitent. Un coup ils écoutent les vraies informations et les messages des scientifiques, un coup ils sont sensibles à au moins une partie des discours anrivax et complotistes. 
Et dans une période de pandémie, il faut bien que les autorités politiques et scientifiques informent, avec le relais de vrais médias. 
Et malheureusement, on ne peut pas faire une campagne d'information sur mesures, avec une version light pour toi qui comprends vite, une version plus forte pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore tout compris, et toute la dose pour les gens qui risqueraient de basculer du côté des antovax ou des complotistes.
C'est toute la dose pour tout le monde. 

Ce sera bien trop pour certains, et ça ne suffira encore pas pour quelques-uns.

Mais on ne peut pas faire autrement.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je comprends ton point de vue.
> Mais je ne le partage pas.
> 
> Pour des gens comme toi, et sans doute beaucoup d'autres ici, c'est en effet "trop", et beaucoup moins que ça aurait suffi.
> ...


J'entends ce que tu dis.
Je suis d'accord, il faut bien informer.
Je reste persuadé que ce matraquage médiatique est inutile, s'il n'est pas contre productif (je parle du matraquage dont il est question dans mon message précédent, hein. Je n'ai rien contre le fait que les officiels et les sachant s'acharnent à porter la "bonne" parole).
Et comme je m'estime n'être ni plus con ni meilleur que la majorité de mes contemporains, j'ai peine à croire que ça ne les gonfle pas non plus.
C'est en tout cas ce qu'il ressort de mes diverses discussions.
Alors, la bonne solution c'est quoi ? Je n'en sais rien.
Mais là je suis gavé.

Sur ceux, vous m'excuserez, mais je ne vais pas m'attarder, il parait que dans le bled du Big on peut se faire servir des frites du côté Belge même quand on est français et comme c'est pas à côté je vais me reposer un peu avant de prendre la route.


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

Bon en résumé et si j'ai pas trop dormi:
-Le variant Alpha , de la crème on se vaccine et hop s'est réglé, mais il est plus disponible.
-Le variant Delta, c'est plus compliqué, même vacciné on peut être contagieux, contracter une forme moins virulente de la bébête , mais c'est pas une excuse pour pas se faire vacciner ( dixit le gouvernement ) car on a pas assez de recule pour s'avoir si c'est vrai ou pas ( comme l'histoire du masque en début de pandémie ) que au final avec le variant Delta c'est comme pas vacciné mais en moins grave ..

Donc en toute logique ( ou pas ) le prochain variant sera transmissible même vacciné, même vacciné on sera malade comme des chiens, etc .. 
Je laisse place aux autorités pour nous concocter un argumentaire béton pour nous expliquer que malgré tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'à aujourd'hui ( et qui semble incorrect ) il faut continuer à les croire, que c'est pas de leur faute parce que c'est pas facile, que le variant n'en fait qu'à sa tête, et qu'il faut continuer à grader espoir, même sans travail, même si les prix augmentent, même si c'est la grosse m**de etc.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Août 2021)

de toutes façons tout ça n'a plus d'importance, Messi a signé à Paris ...

à lui tout seul il relègue tout le reste de l'actualité au second plan


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Bon en résumé et si j'ai pas trop dormi:
> -Le variant Delta, c'est plus compliqué, même vacciné on peut être contagieux, contracter une forme moins virulente de la bébête


Erreur : aucun vaccin  ne te protège complètement (max 98%).

Dans *tous* les cas tu peux attraper le bébête, le vaccin ne te permettant que d'éviter les formes les plus graves (réa etc...)
Dans *tous* les cas tu peux être porteur asymptomatique et donc contagieux.

Ce qui explique que le fait d'être complètement vacciné ne dispense *en aucun cas* des fameux "gestes barrières"...


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2021)

Schwarzie monte au créneau


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Schwarzie monte au créneau
> 
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 234841




C'est lui qu'il nous faudrait sur MacG ! 
C'est peut-être même lui qu'il te faudrait comme collègue, en mode co-moderator  du bar !....   



Schwarzie est le le meilleur !!!... 




Bloc de spoiler



Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais sur la liberté individielle qui n'est pas la liberté d'infecter les autres, il dit la même chose que Macron !!!... 
Et sur plein d'autres trucs aussi... 

Schwarzie est macroniste !!!...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est lui qu'il nous faudrait sur MacG !


Pourquoi ?
Sur macg il y a des protestataires qui défilent tous les samedis ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> Sur macg il y a des protestataires qui défilent tous les samedis ?



Sur le fond, je lui donne raison. 
Dans la forme, il a encore le punch et le style qui feraient de lui une bonne recrue !... 
Par ailleurs, c'est toujours "un bon client", comme on dit les médias ; il assure le spectacle ! 


PS: en dehors du fait que je lui donne raison sur le fond et que son style m'amuse, mon post précédent était surtout une boutade, hein !!!... 
Il ne fallait pas prendre ça trop au sérieux. 

 

Au pire, si on n'arrive pas à le recruter, on fera autrement...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par ailleurs, c'est toujours "un bon client", comme on dit les médias ; il assure le spectacle !


Ah ben dis, le mec connait son métier, tu penses.


Human-Fly a dit:


> PS: en dehors du fait que je lui donne raison sur le fond et que son style m'amuse, mon post précédent était surtout une boutade, hein !!!...
> Il ne fallait pas prendre ça trop au sérieux.


Là c'est moi qui tombe à plat. J'ai cru faire de l'humour avec mon histoire de types défilant sur le forum, tellement l'entreprise est difficilement réalisable.
Encore que, si on ouvre un sujet en postant des cartons protestataires, peut-être que ça peut ressembler à une manif.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Au pire, si on n'arrive pas à le recruter, on fera autrement...


Dans son style, le taulier de ce forum est pas mal (non @aCLR , ceci n'est pas un grand cri d'amour, tu te calmes).


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2021)

L'agence derrière la campagne anti-Pfizer en France dirigeait un réseau de désinformation sur Facebook et Instagram
					

Des centaines de comptes Facebook et Instagram ont été impliqués dans la campagne de dénigrement du vaccin contre le Covid-19 de Pfizer qui a eu lieu au mois de mai. La campagne, orchestrée depuis la Russie, a été active de novembre 2020 à mai 2021. « Nous avons supprimé 65 comptes Facebook et...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2021)

Encourager à la vaccination : la solution Nudge ?
					

Devant le défi de faire accepter la vaccination au grand public, toutes les solutions sont imaginées. L'une d'entre elles consiste à insérer des nudges dans l'environnement des individus en...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> non @aCLR , ceci n'est pas un grand cri d'amour


Ouf ! :stickouttongue:


Mobyduck a dit:


> L'agence derrière la campagne anti-Pfizer en France dirigeait un réseau de désinformation sur Facebook et Instagram
> 
> 
> Des centaines de comptes Facebook et Instagram ont été impliqués dans la campagne de dénigrement du vaccin contre le Covid-19 de Pfizer qui a eu lieu au mois de mai. La campagne, orchestrée depuis la Russie, a été active de novembre 2020 à mai 2021. « Nous avons supprimé 65 comptes Facebook et...
> ...


Attends que je comprenne bien…

Les cerveaux d'une partie des opposants aux vaccins, de France et d'ailleurs, ont été manipulés par une mystérieuse agence de marketing d'influence et tout ceci a été orchestré depuis la Russie. Des comptes Facebook et Instagram factices ont servi de relais pour dénigrer successivement tous les vaccins. Et ce lavage de cerveau a sévit sur la toile de novembre 2020 à mai 2021.

Tu m'étonnes que ça soit le défilé de banderoles foutraques dans les rues, que les anti-ceci incendient des centres de vaccinations et les anti-cela envoient des munitions aux élus locaux, que les anti-passeport-sanitaire traversent les frontières pour s'empiffrer des spécialités de nos voisins et qu'un crétin se soit réjouit d'attraper la covid avant d'en crever…

Eh bah ! On dirait bien que la guerre psychologique est déclarée ! :affraid:


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait bien que la guerre psychologique est déclarée !



Ou plutot, guerre de bizness. 

Autant dire que les sommes en jeux sur les vaccins anti-covid sont colossales. 
Après, c'est pas trés loyal, dénigré le concurrent, mais buziness is buziness.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2021)

L’info n’est pas nouvelle, mai 2021 :









						Une mystérieuse agence demande à des influenceurs français de dénigrer le vaccin Pfizer
					

Plusieurs influenceurs ont indiqué lundi avoir été contactés par une agence de communication, qui leur proposait, moyennant finance, de poster des messages mettant en cause ce vaccin.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Août 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Encourager à la vaccination : la solution Nudge ?
> 
> 
> Devant le défi de faire accepter la vaccination au grand public, toutes les solutions sont imaginées. L'une d'entre elles consiste à insérer des nudges dans l'environnement des individus en...
> ...


Le paragraphe concernant les fausses mouches dans les pissotières, c'est tout moi.
C'est pas glorieux comme manière d'agir, mais tu peux parier que je vais viser la mouche.
N'étant pas complètement con, cependant, si la mouche est posée sur le mur, je vais tout de même essayer de pisser dans le chiotte.


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ou plutot, guerre de bizness.
> 
> Autant dire que les sommes en jeux sur les vaccins anti-covid sont colossales.
> Après, c'est pas trés loyal, dénigré le concurrent, mais buziness is buziness.


Si tous les vaccins ont fait l'objet de campagnes de dénigrement, l'image du business ne tient pas vraiment. Ça revient à dire que chacun des labos a tour à tour fait appel aux services de l'agence pour saborder le reste de la poignée de labos sur le coup. Sauf que les contrats sont signés à des niveaux de gouvernances telles qu'il paraît improbable d'ajouter magouilles et compagnie sous la table des négociations. Donc non, je ne vois pas de _war business_ dans cette affaire. La guerre de l'argent se passe surtout  dans les comptoirs de titres et obligations.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Si tous les vaccins ont fait l'objet de campagnes de dénigrement, l'image du business ne tient pas vraiment. Ça revient à dire que chacun des labos a tour à tour fait appel aux services de l'agence pour saborder le reste de la poignée de labos sur le coup. Sauf que les contrats sont signés à des niveaux de gouvernances telles qu'il paraît improbable d'ajouter magouilles et compagnie sous la table des négociations. Donc non, je ne vois pas de _war business_ dans cette affaire. La guerre de l'argent se passe surtout  dans les comptoirs de titres et obligations.


Pas tous les labos.
Selon l'article, l'enquête journalistique sur Fazze remonte jusqu'en Russie.
C'est un coup du labo russe pour promouvoir son propre vaccin.
CQFD.
Et peut-être même que c'est ordonné par celui dont je ne citerais pas le nom (ça commence par un p et finit par ine, avec des lettres au milieu sinon ça fait pine), parce que je ne veux pas qu'il me fasse assassiner.
Notez que si on ne peut pas confirmer ma thèse, on ne peut pas l'infirmer non plus.


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2021)

Et il y a le nationalisme a prendre en compte.

Et le dénigrement d'un vaccin, ne vise pas forcément les gouvernements, mais sans doute plutot les populations (via les réseaux sociaux).


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> CQFD


Si ta démonstration était valide, les pancartes des endoctrinés du samedi demanderaient à ce que l'ANSM autorise le vaccin russe. Ces anti vaccins-inféodés-au-marché tendraient l'épaule ou la fesse pour recevoir le vaccin du-miracle-rouge. Mais on voit bien que l'objectif n'est pas là !


patlek a dit:


> le dénigrement d'un vaccin, ne vise pas forcément les gouvernements, mais sans doute plutot les populations (via les réseaux sociaux).


Il vise à déstabiliser les gouvernements au travers des campagnes de désinformations touchant des populations au caractère instable. Et plus ces campagnes ratissent large, plus elles agglomèrent d'esprits chamboulés par les politiques menées par les états visés. J'en veux pour exemple l'argument fallacieux pipotant autour de l'utilisation de fœtus morts pour l'élaboration de des vaccins ARN. Celui-ci conduit certains à profaner la tombe de celle qui autorisa l'IVG en France. Ou comment ramener dans la campagne antivax soi-disant liberticide, le droit donné aux femmes de disposer de leur corps, pour en faire un ennemi à combattre. L'amalgame, la tromperie intellectuelle et la bêtise se réunissent dans la même marmite de l'entreprise de déstabilisation psychologique. Chapeau !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2021)

Malgré les risques, ils viennent demander un miracle









						Malgré le Covid-19, des milliers de fidèles rassemblés à Lourdes
					

En ce dimanche d’Assomption, de nombreux pèlerins sont attendus pour une messe, même si la grotte de Lourdes reste fermée au public




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Malgré les risques, ils viennent demander un miracle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, au moins ils portent le masque. C'est pas que ça soit la barrière absolue, mais ça peut minimiser.
Tu verrais la gueule de plages vers chez moi.
Bon, je suis tout prêt à admettre que porter le masque sur la plage c'est pas l'idéal et que se baigner avec un masque c'est pas la grosse éclate.
Mais bon, ils sont tous entassés les uns sur les autres (comme d'hab, tu me diras), ils se bousculent pour aller acheter des glaces, ils sont bite à cul pour accéder aux chiottes (oui monsieur, quand des toilettes sont disponibles, on ne pisse pas dans l'eau) et ils boivent tous la tasse.
Pas vraiment mieux comme situation.


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais bon, ils sont tous entassés les uns sur les autres... ils sont bite à cul pour accéder aux chiottes ...


_... ils sont bite à cul pour accéder aux chiottes ..._

Cette partie de phrase ferait une citation pertinente pour au moins trois mots d'un dictionnaire français...


----------



## Kevick (15 Août 2021)

L'été à la plage, c'est vraiment les pires vacances qui soient.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> L'été à la plage, c'est vraiment les pires vacances qui soient.


Ça dépend du point de vue.


----------



## patlek (16 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça dépend du point de vue.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Août 2021)

Dis donc, je l'ai vu à la téloche y a pas longtemps le Patrick. Il a pris un de ces coups de vieux, je l'aurais pas reconnu de suite.
C'est vrai que je ne l'ai pas vu vieillir et que, n'empêche, il approche des 70 balais.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2021)

Là, on atteint un sommet dans la bétise :








						Un centre de vaccination vandalisé près de Toulouse : 3500 doses détruites, l'œuvre des antivax ?
					

C'est la consternation à Saint-Orens, où le centre de vaccination a été vandalisé dans la nuit de lundi à mardi. 3500 doses de vaccin ont été détruites. Voici ce que l'on sait.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Là, on atteint un sommet dans la bétise :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne sous-estime pas les cons. Les sommets sont encore loin d'être atteints.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2021)

Un traitement à l'essai d'AstraZeneca efficace pour prévenir le Covid-19
					

Les tests menés montrent une grande efficacité pour éviter le développement de formes sévères, même chez des publics fragiles.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Août 2021)

Pourquoi Israël, l'un des pays les plus vaccinés au monde, présente-t-il un des pires taux d'infection ?
					

Montré en exemple il y a quelques mois encore pour sa campagne de vaccination très efficace, Israël connaît aujourd’hui une quatrième vague fulgurante qui remplit ses hôpitaux à vue d’œil. Ici...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Août 2021)

Ah tiens, j'ai un pote (doublement vacciné) qui vient de se retrouver cas contact.
7 jours de confinement, testé négatif ce matin.
"Tu te rends compte ?" qu'y me dit "Même vacciné je peux l'attraper, même vacciné je peux le refiler".
Il rajoute : "À ce compte là, il faudrait aussi exiger un test négatif aux vaccinés, avant de les laisser entrer quelque part. Parce que tu sais pas, en fait, s'ils sont malades ou pas.
-Certes, mais on porte le masque.
-Ça fait pas tout. Je suis cas contact d'un mec avec qui j'ai jamais enlevé le masque.
-Je ne sais pas quoi dire.
-Rien, y a rien à dire. En fait, il faudrait laisser circuler ceux qui ont un test négatif et empêcher les vaccinés de foutre un peu plus la merde des fois qu'ils soient malades.
-Tu peux pas demander à tout le monde de se faire tester tous les 3 jours. En plus c'est payant.
-Ben alors, il faut que les tests soient gratuits.
-Oui mais alors, du coup, ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner, n'iront pas se faire vacciner, puisque c'est gratuit.
-Ouais, peut-être. Mais puisque je suis vacciné, je ne vois pas pourquoi, en plus, il faudrait que je paye un test.
-Alors, il faut rendre les test gratuits pour les vaccinés.
-Peut-être.
-Y a quand même un petit bémol. J'ai du mal à imaginer que ceux qui ont fait la démarche d'aller se faire vacciner (beaucoup pour eux, mais aussi, je l'espère, un peu pour les autres) soient prêts, également, à se faire violer la narine tous les deux jours. Tout ça pour être sûrs que, alors même qu'ils ont le passe sanitaire, ils ne vont pas aller refiler une merde aux autres.
-...
-Non ?
-Si tu veux mon avis, c'est ce passe sanitaire qui est une connerie. Ça garanti de rien.
-Si, ça garanti que t'es vacciné.
-Mais potentiellement contagieux.
-... (_là, c'est moi qui ne sait pas quoi répondre_)
-Du coup, même vacciné je me retrouve coincé à la maison. C'est la merde."
Bref, à partir de là, je vous là fait courte.
Aucun d'entre nous n'a d'argument en faveur du passe sanitaire (pas plus qu'en sa défaveur, du reste).
Aucun d'entre nous n'a de réel argument en faveur de la vaccination (pas plus qu'en sa défaveur, du reste). Qu'elle permette d'éviter, dans une majorité des cas, les formes graves semble bien maigre en regard du fait qu'elle ne stoppe pas l'avancée du virus à l'heure actuelle (ceci ne vaut qu'à l'instant "t" - ne venez pas me sortir qu'à terme - quel terme ? - quand tout le monde sera vacciné, ce qui n'arrivera jamais, ça ira mieux).
Nous ne sommes ni complotistes, ni anti-système, ni anti quoi que ce soit, ni même complètement cons. Et pourtant, on se demande, on se questionne.
Toutes les décisions politiques concernant la gestion de ce merdier sont approuvables. Et pourtant, elles restent toutes contestables.
Faut pas s'étonner si elles ne font pas consensus.
Parce qu'il y a toujours un biais pour démonter les arguments du connard d'en face. Peu importe de quel en face (ou le connard de qui) nous sommes.


PS : Tel un con, que peut-être finalement je suis, j'avais posté ce message dans un fil inadéquat.
Je le remets donc ici, mais n'allez pas croire que c'est pour insister.


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Aucun d'entre nous n'a d'argument en faveur du passe sanitaire


Si : Tu l'as (provisoirement) si tu es négatif, donc tu ne contamines personne
 ou (en permanence) si tu es vacciné. Or quand tu es vacciné -> voir ci-dessous.


lamainfroide a dit:


> Aucun d'entre nous n'a de réel argument en faveur de la vaccination


Les études en cours montrent une moindre contagiosité des personnes vaccinées (avantage 1) et un risque de formes graves très fortement diminué (avantage 2 pour le vacciné, et avantage 3 pour les services de réa des hôpitaux).

Et il faut se mettre dans le crâne qu'un vaccin efficace à 100% n'existe pas, quelle que soit la maladie.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et il faut se mettre dans le crâne qu'un vaccin efficace à 100% n'existe pas, quelle que soit la maladie.


Pas plus qu'un médicament ne soigne à 100%.
Tout ça est parfaitement assimilé (et par une immense majorité, oserais-je dire).

Et pour être clair, concernant les arguments ou pas, je réitère mes dire.
Je précisais bien "Aucun d'entre nous n'a d'arguments en faveur de... (*pas plus qu'en sa défaveur, du reste*)".


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et pour être clair, concernant les arguments ou pas, je réitère mes dire.
> Je précisais bien "Aucun d'entre nous n'a d'arguments en faveur de... (*pas plus qu'en sa défaveur, du reste*)".


J'en ai donné en sa faveur, non ? Donc à moins que je ne fasse pas partie de ton 'nous', le 'aucun' ne concerne plus la première partie de la phrase, sauf à les réfuter.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2021)

Quand il faut montrer un passe sanitaire... pour aller se faire vacciner
					

De nombreux centres commerciaux accueillent des centres de vaccination. Or, certains sont soumis au... passe sanitaire. Une incongruité qui y a fortement ralenti le rythme des vaccinations.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				








Romuald a dit:


> Les études en cours montrent une moindre contagiosité des personnes vaccinées


D’autres études ont démontré le contraire (voir plus haut) et la situation en Israel (Pfizer à gogo) aurait tendance à leur donner raison. On parle du variant Delta bien évidemment.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)

C'est génial sur la Watch  









						La version Apple Watch de TousAntiCovid est disponible
					

La version 3.7.0 de TousAntiCovid qui vient de sortir apporte une déclinaison Apple Watch de l'application. On peut désormais retrouver son pass sanitaire directement à son poignet. Pour cela, il faut donc mettre à jour TousAntiCovid sur iPhone puis installer la version watchOS. Il faut aussi...




					www.watchgeneration.fr


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)

Troisième dose de vaccin contre le Covid-19 : date, public concerné... Olivier Véran fait le point
					

Une troisième dose de vaccin contre le Covid-19 sera sans doute proposée aux personnes à risque à partir du mois de septembre en France pour renforcer leurs défenses immunitaires, a déclaré le ministre de la Santé.




					www.midilibre.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en ai donné en sa faveur, non ? Donc à moins que je ne fasse pas partie de ton 'nous', le 'aucun' ne concerne plus la première partie de la phrase, sauf à les réfuter.


Nous nous sommes mal compris et je ne le vois que maintenant.
Oui, tu as su me donner des arguments recevables et je les entends.
Mais, non, tu ne fais pas parti de mon "nous".
N'en prend pas ombrage.
Ceci est uniquement dû au fait que ce "nous" dont il était question dans mon message original ne représentait que mon pote et moi.
La discussion ayant duré bien au delà de ce que j'en ai rapporté, je la résumais ainsi "aucun d'entre nous n'a d'argument...etc".
Force m'a été de constater à l'issue de cette conversation que nous (mon pote et moi) en étions finalement au même point.
Ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire.
Bien contents, cependant, de n'être que les wagons et pas la locomotive dans ce funeste merdier.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah tiens, j'ai un pote (doublement vacciné) qui vient de se retrouver cas contact.
> 7 jours de confinement, testé négatif ce matin.
> "Tu te rends compte ?" qu'y me dit "Même vacciné je peux l'attraper, même vacciné je peux le refiler".
> Il rajoute : "À ce compte là, il faudrait aussi exiger un test négatif aux vaccinés, avant de les laisser entrer quelque part. Parce que tu sais pas, en fait, s'ils sont malades ou pas.
> ...




Il y a un point que je peux approuver dans ton post... Ou même deux. 

1) Rien n'est parfait dans cette pandémie, ni aucune solution. OK. 

2) On ne comprend pas tout. Même les plus éminents spécialistes reconnaissent qu'ils ne comprennent (ou ne connaissent) pas encore tout au sujet du virus et de son potentiel de mutations. OK aussi. 


Par contre, je crains qu'il y ait entre ton point de vue et le mien un gros désaccord. 
J'ai peut-être mal lu ton post, mais après plusieurs lectures pourtant attentives de ce résumé de ton dialogue avec ton pote, j'ai l'impression que vous en arrivez l'un et l'autre à renvoyer dos à dos l'option de la vaccination et celle de la non-vaccination. 

Sous réserve que mon impression soit bonne, je suis en désaccord total avec un tel point de vue. 


Prenons l'exemple de la France. 

Durant l'actuelle quatrième vague, on observe que les zones géographiques supportant le mieux cette vague sont les zones les plus vaccinées. 
Inversement, les zones les moins vaccinées sont dans des situations catastrophiques. 

Les exemples que je vais citer ne sont pas parfaits pour au moins une raison ; l'impact de  la quatrième vague dépend aussi, pour une part, du niveau d'immunité collective atteint par la contamination, et bien entendu des structures médicales et spécialement hospitalières capables d'absorber les cas symptômayiques et surtout les cas grave. 

En gros, une très large moitié Nord de la France continentale est la zone géographique la moins touchée par la quatrième vague ; c'est la plus vaccinée. 
Le Sud de la France continentale est plus touché ; il est moins vacciné. 
La Corse est encore plus touchée. Encore moins vaccinée. 
Les Antilles (Guadeloupe, Martinique, Réunion) sont ravagées par la quatrième vague. Le taux de vaccination y était très faible au début de la quatrième vague et l'est hélas encore. 
Idem pour la Polynésie française. 


Bien des raisons peuvent expliquer qu'on se soit d'avantage vacciné à certains endroits qu'à d'autres. 
Je n'en retiendrai qu'une. 
Les zones les plus vaccinées (entre autres Grand-Est, Nord, et Île de France) sont celles ayant été les plus touchées lors des premières vagues. 
Les gens s'y sentent sans doute plus "concernés" et s'y vaccinent donc sans doute plus qu'ailleurs. Mais l'immunité acquise par la contamination compte aussi ainsi que les structures hospitalières. 
À l'opposé, les Antilles et la Polynésie française avaient été peu touchées par les premières vagues. Très peu de vaccination, mais il est vrai, très peu d'immunité acquise par la contamination et structures hospitalières plus faibles qu'en France métropolitaine. 


En gros, et en faisant abstraction des autres critères, les zones géographiques les plus vaccinées sont les mieux protégées. 


Un mot sur Israël. 

Comme ça a été dit plusieurs fois dans des posts précédents, Israël a fait partie des premiers pays à être massivement vaccinés. 
Dès janvier 2021. On sait désormais que la protection du vaccin n'est optimale que pendant 6 mois. Au-delà, une troisième dose est très souhaitable ou nécessaire. 
Du coup, c'est l'un des pays à avoir le plus besoin d'une troisième dose de vaccin. Pfizer BioNTech en l'occurrence. 
Concernant les vaccins à base d'ARN Messager, un post récent faisait état d'une performance hélas plus faible du Pfizer BioNTech face au variant Delta, en comparaison de Moderna. 
Si j'ai bien compris, il ne s'agit pour l'instant que d'une seule étude ; un point à surveiller dans les jours et semaines à venir, donc. 


Pour la plupart des vaccins anti-Covid-19, c'est deux doses. 
Et si possible une troisième au bout de 6 mois en priorosant les personnes fragiles, à haut risque de formes graves de COVID-19. 
Mais pour les personnes les plus fragiles de toutes, c'est trois doses avant les six mois. 
Je connais une jeune femme handicapée de 18 ans qui a déjà reçu trois doses. Sauf erreur, il me semble qu'elle a reçu sa troisième dose il y a déjà plusieurs semaines. 
Dans son cas, c'est principalement son insuffisance respiratoire qui a motivé le fait qu'elle ait fait partie des populations les plus prioritaires. 


Rien n'est parfait, pas même les meilleurs vaccins. 
Mais la vaccination n'est même plus la meilleure option ; c'est la seule.

Ce qui ne dispense malheureusement pas des autres précautions nécessaires, comme les gestes barrières, même entre personnes vaccinées dans la mesure du possible.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2021)

Un anticorps hautement neutralisant capable de s'attaquer à tous les variants du SARS-CoV-2
					

Deux nouveaux anticorps neutralisants, découverts par deux équipes distinctes, sont de taille face aux variants du coronavirus ! L'un d'entre eux est même capable de neutraliser tous les variants...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## mokuchley (25 Août 2021)

https://www.iphon.fr/post/tousanticovid-reglage-inquiete


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2021)

Covid-19 : la requête de pompiers contre l’obligation vaccinale en France rejetée par la Cour européenne des droits de l’homme
					

Une partie des 253 000 sapeurs-pompiers de France montaient au créneau contre la mesure au début du mois. Ils invoquaient le « droit au respect de la vie privée et familiale ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Août 2021)

ils ont des droits, certes, MAIS certains oublient assez vite qu'ils ont également des devoirs


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, je crains qu'il y ait entre ton point de vue et le mien un gros désaccord.
> J'ai peut-être mal lu ton post, mais après plusieurs lectures pourtant attentives de ce résumé de ton dialogue avec ton pote, j'ai l'impression que vous en arrivez l'un et l'autre à renvoyer dos à dos l'option de la vaccination et celle de la non-vaccination.
> 
> Sous réserve que mon impression soit bonne, je suis en désaccord total avec un tel point de vue.


Nous nous sommes mal compris.
Je suis désolé que mon post ne fut pas clair à ce point.
Il n'est aucunement question de s'interroger sur l'utilité ou pas de la vaccination.
C'est en finalité, le passe sanitaire délivré aux personnes vaccinées qui nous interroge le plus.
Moi, vacciné, je peux aller où je veux. On se fout royalement du fait que j'ai pu être infecté. On se fout du fait que je sois positif ou pas. Que je suis un peu ou très contagieux ne change rien à l'affaire.
Moi, non vacciné (c'est le propos, je suis vacciné, c'est un exemple), je peux aller où je veux dès lors que j'ai un test négatif récent. Il y a de fortes chances que je ne sois contagieux de rien puisque je suis négatif.
Potentiellement, moi vacciné est susceptible de refiler la merde à moi pas vacciné mais négatif.
Le passe sanitaire délivré aux gens vaccinés suffit-il à mettre à l'abri les autres ?
Ben non. En tout cas, pas pour l'instant, tant que tout le monde n'est pas vacciné (et ça n'est pas pour demain, pour des tas de raisons).
C'est quoi la solution ?
Je ne sais pas.
Il ne fallait peut-être pas présenter le passe sanitaire comme un sésame.
Je ne sais pas.
Il fallait peut-être, en lieu et place du passe sanitaire qui nous ouvre les portes, rendre obligatoire le test négatif pour ouvrir les mêmes portes (dans les faits c'est ce qu'il se passe). Mais alors les gens n'iraient plus se faire vacciner puisqu'un test suffit.
Je ne sais pas.
Bref, on ne va pas en parler pendant des plombes.
Je me sens con et potentiellement dangereux avec mon passe sanitaire.
Et il n'y a rien qui changera mon sentiment.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2021)

Vers un vaccin universel efficace contre tous les variants de la Covid-19 ?
					

Des chercheurs viennent peut-être de mettre la main sur un petit trésor. Des personnes qui produisent des anticorps fonctionnels très puissants, capables de neutraliser tous les variants connus du...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nous nous sommes mal compris.
> Je suis désolé que mon post ne fut pas clair à ce point.
> Il n'est aucunement question de s'interroger sur l'utilité ou pas de la vaccination.
> C'est en finalité, le passe sanitaire délivré aux personnes vaccinées qui nous interroge le plus.
> ...



Nous nous comprenons désormais bien.  
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur certaines limites du pass sanitaire.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> (...)
> 
> la semaine dernière ce sont quasiment 6 millions de tests PCR qui ont été réalisés, j'aurais préféré que ce soit des vaccinations !



Bien que les tests soient utiles dans certains cas, je préfère très largement voire monter le niveau des vaccinations que celui des tests... 
Nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2021)

Covid-19 : Olivier Véran fustige le « doute » sur la vaccination et n’exclut pas une prolongation du passe sanitaire
					

Le ministre de la santé a critiqué, lors d’un point presse, jeudi, la persistance de la défiance à l’égard de la vaccination : « la peur du virus, oui, la peur du vaccin, non ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2021)

« prolongation du pass sanitaire »

Je me doutais bien dès le début de cette histoire qu’on en arriverait-là. Ils sont drogués au contrôle. Une fois qu’ils ont commencé, ils ne veulent plus s’arrêter. Comme avec l’État d’urgence qu’ils ont fait passer dans l’état ordinaire. Ça n’apporte rien en efficacité, c’est même contre-productif, mais ils ont tous les tics des régimes aux abois qui durcissent d’autant plus leur emprise sur la société qu’ils sentent le vent tourner.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Covid-19 dans le monde : l’UE réimpose des restrictions aux voyageurs américains
					

Les personnes pleinement vaccinées peuvent entrer en Europe, mais des tests de dépistage ou des périodes de quarantaine sont requis dans certains cas.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2021)

Quand AstraZeneca doit vacciner ses employés avec Pfizer ou Moderna
					

Le vaccin du géant pharmaceutique n’ayant pas été autorisé aux États-Unis, les salariés devront opter pour d’autres doses.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « prolongation du pass sanitaire »
> 
> Je me doutais bien dès le début de cette histoire qu’on en arriverait-là. Ils sont drogués au contrôle. Une fois qu’ils ont commencé, ils ne veulent plus s’arrêter. Comme avec l’État d’urgence qu’ils ont fait passer dans l’état ordinaire. Ça n’apporte rien en efficacité, c’est même contre-productif, mais ils ont tous les tics des régimes aux abois qui durcissent d’autant plus leur emprise sur la société qu’ils sentent le vent tourner.




Sur l'efficacité, je ne vois pas le problème. 

Quant aux "régimes aux abois qui durcissent d’autant plus leur emprise sur la société qu’ils sentent le vent tourner", ça n'a strictement aucun sens. 
Les élections présidentielles ont lieu dans quelques mois. 
"La prolongation du pass sanitaire" est censée rendre Macron plus populaire et lui rapporter de nouveaux électeurs ???... 
Ou alors les gens vont, en raison de la prolongation du pass sanitaire, se sentir obligés de voter pour Macron ???... 
J'en doute fort... 

Et si l'on doit vraiment spéculer sur la conduite d'une politique sanitaire en vue d'objectifs purement politiciens dans le sens le plus péjoratif, on pourrait au contraire imaginer que Macron aurait intérêt -à des fins électoralistes, donc- à relâcher la bride en supprimant le pass sanitaire un mois avant les élections, voire une semaine avant, ou un truc du genre. 

Mais en démocratie, des mesures contraignantes n'ont jamais renforcé la moindre "emprise" sur un électorat ni surtout rendu quiconque plus populaire.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)

Covid-19 : 70 % de la population adulte de l’Union européenne est vaccinée
					

L’UE s’était fixé pour la fin de l’été cet objectif de couverture vaccinale des plus de 18 ans.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2021)

La merveilleuse histoire de l’ARN messager et de son pouvoir vaccinal
					

L’ARN est une révolution dans le domaine de la biologie, avec la mise au point, dans un temps record, de vaccins anti-Covid. Mais connaissez-vous son histoire et ses découvreurs ?




					theconversation.com


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)

Le passe sanitaire dans les centres commerciaux suspendu dans les Hauts-de-Seine et le Haut-Rhin
					

Après les Yvelines et l’Essonne en Ile-de-France, deux tribunaux administratifs ont de nouveau suspendu les arrêts préfectoraux imposant le passe, au motif qu’ils empêchaient l’accès des personnes à des biens et services de première nécessité.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : Mu, le nouveau variant du coronavirus surveillé de près par l’OMS
					

Le variant B.1.621 , qui pourrait présenter une résistance au vaccin, a été détecté en Colombie en janvier. L’OMS s’y intéresse « bien que la prévalence mondiale soit actuellement inférieure à 0,1 % ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Vaccins Moderna au Japon : ce que l’on sait des particules étrangères trouvées dans les doses de la firme américaine
					

L’administration de plus de 2,6 millions de doses de lots contaminés a été suspendue après la découverte de substances non identifiées. La piste d’un problème de fabrication en Espagne est privilégiée.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : Mu, le nouveau variant du coronavirus surveillé de près par l’OMS
> 
> 
> Le variant B.1.621 , qui pourrait présenter une résistance au vaccin, a été détecté en Colombie en janvier. L’OMS s’y intéresse « bien que la prévalence mondiale soit actuellement inférieure à 0,1 % ».
> ...


Mu ?
Le dernier qui nous faisait chier s'était Delta.
J'ai loupé un truc ou il n'y a pas de logique dans les appellations.


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai loupé un truc ou il n'y a pas de logique dans les appellations.


À tous les coups, Mu est le variant annonçant l'arrivée prochaine des reptiliens !


----------



## usurp (2 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mu ?
> Le dernier qui nous faisait chier s'était Delta.
> J'ai loupé un truc ou il n'y a pas de logique dans les appellations.


Les variants sont tous nommés avec une lettre de l'alphabet grec.
 De nombreux variants ne sont pas classés "préoccupants", seulement "d'interets", donc on en entend pas parler, mais il existe les variants iota, epsilon, zeta, lambda, etc...
Et nous en sommes a Mu.


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2021)

usurp a dit:


> Et nous en sommes a Mu.


Et une fois à omega, la pandémie est finie, youpi !


----------



## boninmi (2 Septembre 2021)

usurp a dit:


> Et nous en sommes a Mu.


Bientôt le variant Atlante.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2021)

Z’êtes pas encore crevés ? Y’en a marre.

Ce virus c’est de la marde. Les vaccins idem. Effets secondaires mon cul ! Après plus d’un mois, toujours rien vu. Déjà que j’ai traversé toute la pandémie sans chopper le virus… J’ai tout bon le pass sanitaire et je ne l’utilise pas. Personne ne me le demande. Le comble : ça m’étonnerait pas que je sois en bonne santé. Je n’ose même plus prendre rendez-vous chez le docteur. Heureusement que je suis myope comme une taupe et que je peux encore compter sur mon ophtalmologue.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z’êtes pas encore crevés ? Y’en a marre.
> 
> Ce virus c’est de la marde. Les vaccins idem. Effets secondaires mon cul ! Après plus d’un mois, toujours rien vu. Déjà que j’ai traversé toute la pandémie sans chopper le virus… J’ai tout bon le pass sanitaire et je ne l’utilise pas. Personne ne me le demande. Le comble : ça m’étonnerait pas que je sois en bonne santé. Je n’ose même plus prendre rendez-vous chez le docteur. Heureusement que je suis myope comme une taupe et que je peux encore compter sur mon ophtalmologue.


Quand on se mettra à traiter de looser ceux qui ne l'ont pas eu, ben, tu seras un looser.
Nananère.


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

Mélanger les données chiffrées de la vaccination en vue d'exister politiquement, personne n'oserait… Quoique


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mélanger les données chiffrées de la vaccination en vue d'exister politiquement, personne n'oserait… Quoique


Ou elle l'a fait exprès histoire de mettre un tacle à Macron et c'est nul, ou c'est son service de com' qui s'est vautré et c'est nul aussi.
Faudrait qu'un jour nos chers politiques comprennent que tout ce qu'ils prétendent est décortiqué dans la minute, on n'en est plus à l'ORTF, voix de la France' et PC 'relais de la Pravda', et qu'en conséquence mieux vaut vérifier ses infos plutôt deux fois qu'une avant de l'ouvrir si on veut convaincre au-delà du cercle de ses partisans.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2021)

Fin du contentieux entre AstraZeneca et l’UE, qui ont trouvé un accord sur l’approvisionnement en vaccins contre le Covid-19
					

D’ici à la fin du premier trimestre 2022, le laboratoire anglo-suédois s’engage à livrer 200 millions de doses supplémentaires afin de compléter les 100 millions déjà reçues par les Vingt-Sept au 30 juin 2021.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2021)

*La puce 5G dans un vaccin, c’est possible mais inutile *


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2021)

*Moderna veut concevoir un vaccin unique contre la grippe et le Covid*


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Moderna veut concevoir un vaccin unique contre la grippe et le Covid*




Article très intéressant, qui rappelle des sujets déjà abordés ici, dans ce thread, comme le potentiel de L'ARN Messager, entre autres pour des pathologies comme le cancer et le sida, avec des recherches qui continuent de se révéler prometteuses.
Le vaccin contre la COVID-19 et la grippe est aussi une piste intéressante.
La grippe saisonnière tue quand même entre 5 000 et 15 000 personnes par an, en France.
Une seule injection au lieu de deux, pour un coût réduit pour le patient (ou pour l'état, ou les deux), cela semble intéressant aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Le Danemark est le premier pays à lever les restrictions sanitaires


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : on vous explique ce qu'est "l'immunité muqueuse", une piste de recherche prometteuse pour un futur vaccin nasal
					

L'Inrae et l'université de Tours ont déposé cette semaine le brevet d'un candidat vaccin contre le Covid-19 par administration nasale, qui a donné des résultats prometteurs sur les animaux, ont annoncé jeudi les deux institutions.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Difficile de convaincre les réfractaires


Il serait temps de ressortir le supplice de Vuillemin…







…en remplaçant tchi-tchi par le vaccin bien évidemment ! ^^


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : Agnès Buzyn mise en examen pour « mise en danger de la vie d’autrui » pour sa gestion de l’épidémie
					

La décision de la Cour de justice de la République concernant l’ex-ministre de la santé pourrait être suivie par d’autres convocations visant des membres actuels ou passés du gouvernement.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)

Innovation. Valeo a créé une borne qui détecte le Covid et voici comment elle marche
					

L'équipementier automobile français a présenté mardi un appareil capable de déterminer si une personne est positive au Covid-19 ou pas. Le dispositif, qui fait appel à des caméras, un radar et à l'intelligence artificielle, serait fiable à 94%.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : l’hôpital sur le qui-vive à la veille de l’obligation vaccinale pour les soignants
					

Si une grande majorité des personnels des établissements sont vaccinés, la suspension de soignants, envisagée dès mercredi, pourrait perturber le fonctionnement de certains services.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)

Obligation vaccinale : 3 000 personnels d’établissements de santé non vaccinés ont été suspendus, selon Olivier Véran
					

Selon le ministre de la santé, « un grand nombre de ces suspensions ne sont que temporaires » et concernent « essentiellement du personnel des services supports ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Obligation vaccinale : 3 000 personnels d’établissements de santé non vaccinés ont été suspendus, selon Olivier Véran
> 
> 
> Selon le ministre de la santé, « un grand nombre de ces suspensions ne sont que temporaires » et concernent « essentiellement du personnel des services supports ».
> ...


Je suis pour la liberté de chacun et contre toute forme d'obligation mais ça me chagrine quand même cette histoire "made in France". En Italie, par exemple, ils y sont tous passés sans trop se faire prier (je parle du personnel médical).
J'ai l'impression que les gens sont pour ou contre sans plus trop savoir pourquoi. Les positions se sont crystalisées jusqu'à l'absurde. Les uns en viennent à insulter des gens qu'ils acclamaient il y a un an à peine. On dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de soignants et on parle d'en virer potentiellement trois mille. D'un autre côté, comment se faire soigner par quelqu'un qui ne croit pas à la médecine qu'il vous administre ? Et ne comptez pas sur les politiques pour remettre de la raison dans le débat : bientôt les élections.


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2021)

On a entendu beaucoup tout et n'importe quoi.
A propos du pass sanitaire, on a entendu pas mal de professionnels, restaurateurs ou autres, gémir sur l'infaisabilité du truc, nécessité d'embaucher du personnel supplémentaire, trop de temps à y passer rendant le service impossible, ...
Ayant pendant cet été et récemment encore parcouru la France d'est en ouest et vice versa, fréquenté bon nombre de musées, bistrots, restos, j'ai été surpris pas la diversité des modes de vérification et temps y affectés.
Absence totale dans certains cas, assez rares cependant. Avec des situations extrêmes: grand restaurant bondé en lieu très touristique, avec vrais risques de contamination, versus boulangerie (non tenue au pass) permettant de prendre une consommation sur place (donc nécessitant le pass) avec quasi absence de risque de contamination.
Côté technique, avec dispositifs divers, smartphone ou tablette, et sans doute aussi logiciels divers, les vérifications pouvaient prendre de plusieurs minutes à quelques dixièmes de seconde. Scanner le document papier semblait bien plus commode que contrôler la présentation sur smartphone.
Pour les professionnels bien organisés, la vérification n'entrainait aucun retard, ne nécessitait aucun personnel supplémentaire.
Le comble pour nous a été un café de bord de mer (océan en fait) avec une division du travail avec un vérificateur, un nettoyeur de chaises et tables, une serveuse. Nous sommes partis sans consommer, la serveuse ne nous ayant pas regardé.
Les difficultés réelles des professionnels étaient de trouver du personnel, les médias s'en sont fait écho. Le pass n'y étant pour rien.


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2021)

Rallumer la mèche pour trois milliers de mis à pied sur un bon million de personnels hospitaliers… J'ai la flemme de calculer le pourcentage. Mais ce dont je suis sûr par contre, cette _news_ ne mérite vraiment pas que l'on s'y attarde… Un pétard mouillé de plus qui s'oubliera bien vite.

C'est toujours pareil avec les mitrailleurs de l'information, ils lâchent une caisse de munitions, de chupa chups ou de la dernière actu _scrollée_ et ils attendent. Tel le pêcheur zieutant son bouchon, ils scrutent les réactions. Réagira, réagira pas ? Mordra, mordra pas ? S'enflammera, s'enflammera pas ?

Des fois ça marche ! Des fois… On aimerait mieux pas ! On préfèrerait couper le son, mettre la hotte à fond, se boucher les oreilles avec du coton, sortir au jardin jusque dans le fond plutôt que subir ces informations… Ce spectacle de la simagrée médiatique pour trois millième d'une profession… On ne pouvait surtout pas « ne pas en parler », surtout pas !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)

Il y a aussi des commerçants qui ne manque pas d'argent 









						Insolite. Le patron ferme ses magasins pour "souffler" et faire la fête avec ses employés
					

Un patron de Leclerc a fermé l'ensemble de ses magasins mardi dans la région d'Auxerre pour "souffler" avec ses employés. Après un an et demi de crise sanitaire, il les a remerciés pour leur solidarité et leur sens du collectif avec un goûter puis un cocktail.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a aussi des commerçants qui ne manque pas d'argent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et alors ?

Qui a oublié ces administrations apeurées (notamment le fisc) ayant fermé ses bureaux pendant le premier confinement ?

Ils ont bien, le droit de souffler !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2021)

En Autriche, les chômeurs non-vaccinés privés d'allocations ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En Autriche, les chômeurs non-vaccinés privés d'allocations ?


C'est quand mème très logique


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2021)

C'est grotesque.
"On manque de couilles pour rendre obligatoire la vaccination, alors pour que vous alliez de vous même vous faire vacciner on a décidé de vous faire chier de toutes les manières possibles (et on a beaucoup d'imagination)"
Depuis la France on s'imagine que l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs.
Que nenni, ils ont les mêmes trouducs.
Faut se faire une raison, peu importe le pays, on dirait que la meilleure manière de gérer cette crise sanitaire c'est avec les pieds.
Au moins, ça nous fera des beaux mollets.


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2021)

Je trouve au contraire que c'est une très bonne initiative. 

Et si ça se tombe… Le nombre des chômeurs non-vaccinés ne représentent rien ou presque.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 - La piste d'un pass sanitaire local sera étudiée à l'occasion d'un Conseil de défense ce mercredi, annonce Gabriel Attal
					

Le porte-parole du gouvernement Gabriel Attal a annoncé ce dimanche qu'un Conseil de défense se tiendrait ce mercredi et que la question d'un pass sanitaire local y serait évoquée.




					www.lindependant.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 - La piste d'un pass sanitaire local sera étudiée à l'occasion d'un Conseil de défense ce mercredi, annonce Gabriel Attal
> 
> 
> Le porte-parole du gouvernement Gabriel Attal a annoncé ce dimanche qu'un Conseil de défense se tiendrait ce mercredi et que la question d'un pass sanitaire local y serait évoquée.
> ...


Ça n'a pas fini d'être merdique pour savoir à quoi s'en tenir.
Cela dit, je m'en fous, je suis vacciné, j'ai un passe. Jusqu'à ce qu'il soit décidé qu'un passe n'est valide qu'après une troisième injection selon l'endroit où on se trouve.
Avec tout ça j'ai fini par me persuader qu'on n'est à l'abri de rien.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438799714321936385


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : un projet de loi pour proroger le passe sanitaire sera présenté en Conseil des ministres le 13 octobre
					

L'exécutif s'interroge dans le même temps sur la manière de «lever certaines contraintes» dans les «territoires où le virus circule moins vite».




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Je maintiens mon analyse : ils sont camés au contrôle et ne savent plus s’en passer. On en a pour longtemps, peut-être encore plus que le virus.

Olivier « le mytho » Véran : «Il faut une loi qui, dans la durée, sans nous imposer d'utiliser l'outil, nous permet de l'utiliser si la situation l'exige»

Comme avec les lois d’urgence « anti-terrorisme » et « sanitaire » on fait passer l’exceptionnel dans l’ordinaire. L’arbitraire devient petit-à-petit le quotidien.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Covid-19 : un projet de loi pour proroger le passe sanitaire sera présenté en Conseil des ministres le 13 octobre
> 
> 
> L'exécutif s'interroge dans le même temps sur la manière de «lever certaines contraintes» dans les «territoires où le virus circule moins vite».
> ...




Le terrorisme "s'est installé", avec des pics, des événements tragiques, mais la menace n'est jamais vraiment absente.

J'ose croire que la crise COVID-19 ne s'installera pas dans un temps aussi long que la menace terroriste. 

Mais pour l'instant, les situations sont (relativement) comparables. 


Oui, des crises qu'on voudrait croire exceptionnelles s'installent dans le quotidien.
Et des restrictions de liberté deviennent plus ordinaires qu'autrefois. Hélas.

Mais crois-tu que le terrorisme puisse se combattre efficacement sans aucune restrictions de liberté(s)?... 

Avec la COVID-19, car c'est quand même ici davantage notre sujet, crois-tu sérieusement que la relative maîtrise de la pandémie aurait pu être atteinte sans des mesures qui, selon les périodes, se sont incarnées dans le confinement, le couvre-feu, les fermetures de commerces, le port du masque obligatoire dans certains lieux ou certaines circonstances, et une forte invitation à la vaccination ?... 

Crois-tu sérieusement qu'avec une liberté totale pour tout le monde, nous obtiendrions dans le domaine sanitaire les résultats que nous sommes en train d'obtenir aujourd'hui ?...


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2021)

Mais que viennent faire les lois anti-terroristes dans ce sujet ? Créer des transversalités aussi scabreuses pour étayer une analyse qui n'a rien d'une nouveauté – le contrôle sous toutes ses formes fait parti de nos vies depuis Mathusalem – ne va ni arranger les choses ni calmer les frondeurs… :baille:


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Ouf , je peux encore aller travailler 









						Jura. Covid-19: les conditions d’entrée en Suisse revues à compter de ce lundi
					

A partir du lundi 20 septembre, de nouvelles restrictions s’appliquent pour entrer en Suisse.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2021)

Des virus semblables au Sars-CoV-2 trouvés chez des chauves-souris


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Septembre 2021)

C'est incroyable toutes les saloperies que l'on peut foutre sur le dos de ces bestioles.


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est incroyable toutes les saloperies que l'on peut foutre sur le dos de ces bestioles.


C'est la conséquence de leur capacité à résister naturellement à plein de formes de virus - qu'on aimerait bien comprendre d'ailleurs, allez donc savoir pourquoi !
Conséquence, elles en hébergent des trouzaines sans que ça leur fasse ni chaud ni froid.


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2021)

Ma toubib refuse de se faire vacciner et vient d'être suspendue.
Aucun autre toubib dans ma zone n'accepte de nouveaux clients.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ma toubib refuse de se faire vacciner et vient d'être suspendue.
> Aucun autre toubib dans ma zone n'accepte de nouveaux clients.


C'est logique d'être suspendue !


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est logique d'être suspendue !


Ce qui l'est moins, et que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est de refuser la vaccination quand on est médecin.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce qui l'est moins, et que je n'arrive pas à comprendre, c'est de refuser la vaccination quand on est médecin.


Je ne comprend pas cela non plus , j'espère qu'elle ne vaccine pas ses patients .


----------



## boninmi (22 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas cela non plus , j'espère qu'elle ne vaccine pas ses patients .


J'ai appris qu'elle avait dissuadé le fils d'un voisin de se faire vacciner ... Ses parents ont dû le remotiver ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai appris qu'elle avait dissuadé le fils d'un voisin de se faire vacciner ... Ses parents ont dû le remotiver ...


C'est pas déontologique pour un médecin


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Fin du masque dans les écoles primaires le 4 octobre dans les départements les moins touchés
					

« Les jauges qui s’appliquent dans certains établissements recevant du public seront levées dans ces mêmes départements », a aussi annoncé le porte-parole du gouvernement, Gabriel Attal.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)

En parlant de médecin antivax, l'île-aux-moines l'a échappé belle…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Une faute déontologique !









						Diffusion du pass sanitaire d’Emmanuel Macron : les suspects «identifiés»
					

Les soignants qui ont partagé sur les réseaux sociaux le QR code du chef de l’Etat ont été identifiés par la Caisse nationale d’assurance maladie. Leurs ordres professionnels vont être saisis.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Le Patron de Moderna voit la fin de la pandémie "dans un an"


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Patron de Moderna voit la fin de la pandémie "dans un an"


Donc il faudra vendre ses actions dans onze mois !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)

*Covid-19 : Christiane Taubira refuse d'appeler à la vaccination en Guyane*


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : 249.448 cas détectés en 24 heures, la baisse se poursuit
					

[VIDÉO] - 249.448 cas ont été détectés ces dernières 24 heures. C'est une baisse de 17% par rapport à dimanche dernier.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2021)

Mathieu Slama: «Le gouvernement envisage de prolonger le passe sanitaire pour des raisons électoralistes»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Le passe sanitaire qui devait initialement être abandonné après le 15 novembre pourrait être prolongé. Pour l'analyste politique, cette manœuvre vise surtout à séduire un électorat plutôt âgé et favorable au dispositif.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Un article qui ne va pas plaire aux « yes men » du forum. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mathieu Slama: «Le gouvernement envisage de prolonger le passe sanitaire pour des raisons électoralistes»
> 
> 
> FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Le passe sanitaire qui devait initialement être abandonné après le 15 novembre pourrait être prolongé. Pour l'analyste politique, cette manœuvre vise surtout à séduire un électorat plutôt âgé et favorable au dispositif.
> ...




Plutôt tant pis pour toi.


_ "Le passe sanitaire apparaît donc désormais pour ce qu'il est et ce qu'il a toujours été, c'est-à-dire un outil de coercition destiné à rendre la vie des non-vaccinés impossible et ainsi les pousser à la vaccination."_ 

Pas franchement un scoop.
J'aurais préféré la vaccination obligatoire pour tout le monde, mais ce fameux Pass Sanitaire est en effet un moyen de pousser les gens à la vaccination. Pour s'approcher le plus possible d'une immunité collective.
Le niveau de vaccination de la France est plutôt assez bon, mais reste insuffisant.

Tout va mieux, et il faudrait laisser tomber le Pass Sanitaire ?...
Et puis peut-être les masques dans la foulée ?... Et pourquoi pas les gestes barrières, aussi ?...
Et le vaccin, si on le laissait tomber, dans la foulée?...

Ok, je force le trait.
Mais on a connu des périodes d'améliorations ayant conduit à baisser la garde trop vite.
Pour revenir à des couvre-feux, voire à des confinements.

La période actuelle est plutôt bonne, et donc encourageante pour la suite.

Mais elle n'est pas sans risques.
Nous n'avons peut-être pas encore une estimation correcte de l'impact de la rentrée scolaire, encore moins en ce qui concerne la rentrée universitaire, qui en gros commence début octobre, bien que certains enseignements du supérieur aient déjà repris.
Et l'arrivée de l'automne peut malheureusement faciliter les risques de contagion.

Je ne vois personnellement aucune raison de critiquer la prolongation du Pass Sanitaire.
Mais je suis aussi favorable à la liberté d'expression.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> _ "Le passe sanitaire apparaît donc désormais pour ce qu'il est et ce qu'il a toujours été, c'est-à-dire un outil de coercition destiné à rendre la vie des non-vaccinés impossible et ainsi les pousser à la vaccination."_


C'est aussi beaucoup de fraude , le nombre de personnes qui ont un faux pass est énorme .
Qui n'en connais pas dans son entourage


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est aussi beaucoup de fraude , le nombre de personnes qui ont un faux pass est énorme .
> Qui n'en connais pas dans son entourage



Moi, j'ai la chance de ne pas en connaître.

Et quel est l'intérêt d'un faux pas, franchement ?...
Payer cher pour ne pas être protégé et mettre en danger les autres ?...
Alors que le vaccin est gratuit ?...

Je suis bien content de ne pas avoir croisé de telles personnes, même si je ne doute pas qu'elles existent, hélas.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est aussi beaucoup de fraude , le nombre de personnes qui ont un faux pass est énorme .
> Qui n'en connais pas dans son entourage


tu as des chiffres ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tu as des chiffres ?


Des chiffres des personnes que je connais ?
Oui , mais aucun intérêt
Voir le #3628


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir le #3628


Oui, mais comme c'est un lien qui évolue, tintin, ta réponse est obsolète...


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Septembre 2021)

effectivement la réponse est obsolète, mais c'est pas grave, dans le le lien on peut lire 36000 personnes.
du coup, sur 47 millions de personnes entièrement vaccinées, soit donc 0,07%


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> effectivement la réponse est obsolète, mais c'est pas grave, dans le le lien on peut lire 36000 personnes.
> du coup, sur 47 millions de personnes entièrement vaccinées, soit donc 0,07%


Sans compter , les personnes qui en utilises et qui ne sont pas attrapées


----------



## ScapO (24 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est aussi beaucoup de fraude , le nombre de personnes qui ont un faux pass est énorme .
> Qui n'en connais pas dans son entourage


Slt Jura,

ben moi je n'en connais aucun autour de moi.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura,
> 
> ben moi je n'en connais aucun autour de moi.


Ils te disent la vérité , sincèrement , j'ai appris cela par hasard avec certains collègues et ou personnes que je fréquente


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est aussi beaucoup de fraude , le nombre de personnes qui ont un faux pass est énorme .
> Qui n'en connais pas dans son entourage


Moi non plus, je n'en connais pas.
Ceci étant certainement lié au fait que "Il est vrai ou faux ton passe ?" ne fait pas parti des questions que j'ai l'habitude de poser.
Ce qui est d'ailleurs certainement lié au fait que je me fous de savoir si les gens autours de moi ont un passe ou pas.
En tout cas, je ne suis jamais à l'origine d'une discussion là-dessus.


----------



## ScapO (25 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils te disent la vérité


Pour ceux que j'évoque famille amis ,certains collègues de travail, oui,
après au-delà ces cercles là , je ne sais pas et pour tout dire , je m'en cogne un peu.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2021)

Que cela illustre ou pas mon opinion, j'aime assez cette image signée Daniel Garcia.

PS : on n'a peut-être pas le droit de poster des images dans ce fil. Si c'est le cas alors, cher modérateur je te prie de faire le nécessaire.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2021)

/me se demande s'il n'y avait pas un séminaire sur le droit d'expression organisé ce weekend. /me se pose une question totalement hors-sujet. /me le sait bien… Mais quand même ! Un congrès visant le domaine d'expression a-t-il lieu ce weekend ? /me n'attend bien sûr aucune réponse de la part des intervenants habituels de ce fil. Il se pose la question juste comme ça, en passant…

















































lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : on n'a peut-être pas le droit de poster des images dans ce fil. Si c'est le cas alors, cher modérateur je te prie de faire le nécessaire.


Mais bien sûr que t'as droit ! Banane* ! 





*pardon, cher lamainfroide (ça me fait toujours bizarre de saluer lamainfroide au masculin. C'est comme si une nana avait choisi le pseudo : lespiedschauds. Ça me ferait tout aussi drôle de la saluer d'un chère lespiedschauds. D'ailleurs… Ça me fait penser que je devrais détourner le pseudo de lamainfroide en lepiedchaud. Je ne me tourmenterais plus… C'est sûr)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'en connais pas.
> Ceci étant certainement lié au fait que "Il est vrai ou faux ton passe ?" ne fait pas parti des questions que j'ai l'habitude de poser.
> Ce qui est d'ailleurs certainement lié au fait que je me fous de savoir si les gens autours de moi ont un passe ou pas.
> En tout cas, je ne suis jamais à l'origine d'une discussion là-dessus.


J'ai découvert cela dans une discussion ou des collègues me disaient ne pas être vaccinés .J'ai évoqué le soucis pour sortir , voir un verre manger au restaurant , et c'est ainsi que certains m'ont avoués !


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> ça me fait toujours bizarre de saluer lamainfroide au masculin


/HS on
Paul Newman l'a été avant lui
/HS off


----------



## patxito (26 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'en connais pas.
> Ceci étant certainement lié au fait que "Il est vrai ou faux ton passe ?" ne fait pas parti des questions que j'ai l'habitude de poser.
> Ce qui est d'ailleurs certainement lié au fait que je me fous de savoir si les gens autours de moi ont un passe ou pas.
> En tout cas, je ne suis jamais à l'origine d'une discussion là-dessus.


Ben oui, de fait en ce qui me concerne depuis que je suis vacciné le covid c’est de l’histoire ancienne, je n’en ai plus rien à faire, ni de ce qui peut bien arriver aux non-vaccinés ou leur passer par la tête. Faux pass ou pas, tôt ou tard ils finiront par être contaminés, puisque semble-t-il nous sommes tous susceptibles d’être contaminés et contaminants, vaccinés ou pas. La différence étant que moi je ne finirai pas aux soins intensifs, voire au cimetière, mais que chacun assume ses choix…


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai découvert cela dans une discussion ou des collègues me disaient ne pas être vaccinés .J'ai évoqué le soucis pour sortir , voir un verre manger au restaurant , et c'est ainsi que certains m'ont avoués !


Hé bé. 
Va falloir que j'aille tirer les vers du nez de quelques unes de mes connaissances.
Ah non, c'est vrai, je m'en fous.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2021)

Covid-19 : Sanofi arrête le développement de son vaccin à ARN messager


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

La pandémie de Covid-19 a provoqué la plus forte baisse de l’espérance de vie depuis la seconde guerre mondiale
					

Dans la plupart des pays, l’espérance de vie des hommes a davantage diminué que celle des femmes, la baisse la plus importante étant observée chez les hommes aux Etats-Unis.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : Sanofi arrête le développement de son vaccin à ARN messager


Non rien juste
ça : *Sanofi arrête le développement* de son vaccin
et ça : Thomas *Triomphe*, le vice-président de la branche vaccins
Quand tu t'appelles Triomphe et que tu viens annoncer un échec.
Aujourd'hui fallait pas grand chose pour me faire marrer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2021)

On ne rigole pas aux States : La compagnie United Airlines s'apprête à licencier 593 employés qui ne sont pas vaccinés


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Le Pass Sanitaire jusqu'a l'été 2022









						Covid-19 : le gouvernement va proposer de pouvoir recourir au pass sanitaire jusqu'à l'été prochain, annonce Gabriel Attal
					

"Ce que nous allons proposer au Parlement, c'est de maintenir pendant plusieurs mois encore, jusqu'à l'été, la possibilité d'y recourir", a annoncé le porte-parole du gouvernement mercredi.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Pass Sanitaire jusqu'a l'été 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, OK pour le Pass Sanitaire jusqu'à l'été prochain.
Pour les raisons dont je parlais dans mon précédent post sur le sujet, je n'y vois personnellement aucun inconvénient. Bien au contraire, d'ailleurs.

Toutefois, en toute rigueur et d'après l'article que tu cites, nous n'en sommes pas encore là.
Le gouvernement va proposer au parlement de pouvoir recourir au Pass Sanitaire jusqu'à l'été.

Il s'agit "juste" de pouvoir maintenir le dispositif en cas de besoin. 

Mais encore une fois, je suis absolument d'accord sur le principe.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

Qu'il est coquin mon agrégateur de news parfois…







_— Je veux un masque !_​_— Tu parles toi maintenant ?_​_— Oui ! Et je veux un masque !_​_— Quand tu seras au max !_​_— Pffff… Il est tard !_​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Une pilule anti-Covid qui réduirait par deux les hospitalisations 









						Covid-19 : Merck demande l’autorisation de commercialisation pour le molnupiravir, un traitement par voie orale
					

Les traitements par comprimés, faciles à administrer, sont très attendus et vus comme une façon efficace de combattre la pandémie. Il faut néanmoins attendre les résultats des essais cliniques.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Une 3eme dose pour les plus de 18 Ans  ? 









						Troisième dose de Pfizer-BioNTech pour les plus de 18 ans : l’AEM donne son accord
					

Le régulateur européen craint que la protection contre le Covid-19 induite par le vaccin ne diminue après les premières injections.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Covid-19 : les tests PCR coûteront 44 euros et les tests antigéniques 22 euros au minimum pour les personnes non vaccinées ou sans ordonnance
					

Les tests continueront d’être remboursés pour raison médicale, soit sans prescription pour les personnes déjà vaccinées, soit sur prescription pour les autres. Les autotests ne seront, eux, plus valables pour l’obtention du passe sanitaire.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : les tests PCR coûteront 44 euros et les tests antigéniques 22 euros au minimum pour les personnes non vaccinées ou sans ordonnance
> 
> 
> Les tests continueront d’être remboursés pour raison médicale, soit sans prescription pour les personnes déjà vaccinées, soit sur prescription pour les autres. Les autotests ne seront, eux, plus valables pour l’obtention du passe sanitaire.
> ...


Je suis invité fin octobre à une inauguration.
Test obligatoire pour l'accès même si vacciné (ce qui, en soit, ne me parait pas déconnant - même vacciné tu peux le choper et le donner et si tu veux éviter de la propager, autant être sûr que les participants sont sains, etc... jusqu'à étourdissement).
Bon, je ne vais pas y aller. Pas envie de claquer 22 balles à cause du fait qu'on a décidé en haut lieu que rendre le test payant allait décider les gens à se vacciner.
J'ai fait la démarche, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais une punition.
Je suis colère.
Qu'ils aillent tous...(censuré).


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas envie de claquer 22 balles à cause du fait qu'on a décidé en haut lieu que rendre le test payant allait décider les gens à se vacciner.


Je me suis laissé dire que le test restait gratuit pour les personnes vaccinées.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me suis laissé dire que le test restait gratuit pour les personnes vaccinées.


J'ai aussi compris cela


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai aussi compris cela


me too !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis invité fin octobre à une inauguration.
> Test obligatoire pour l'accès même si vacciné (ce qui, en soit, ne me parait pas déconnant - même vacciné tu peux le choper et le donner et si tu veux éviter de la propager, autant être sûr que les participants sont sains, etc... jusqu'à étourdissement).
> Bon, je ne vais pas y aller. Pas envie de claquer 22 balles à cause du fait qu'on a décidé en haut lieu que rendre le test payant allait décider les gens à se vacciner.
> J'ai fait la démarche, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais une punition.
> ...




* Tests effectivement gratuits pour les vaccinés* ; tu peux y aller sans problème ! 


PS : Ayant reçu ma deuxième dose de Moderna le 21 juin, j'aurai droit à ma troisième dose à partir du 21 décembre :   je sais déjà quel cadeau demander au Père Noël !!!...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2021)

Mais qui t'as dit que tu aurais une troisième dose ? Pour notre part, nous n'avons pas de nouvelles sur cette troisième dose.


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais qui t'as dit que tu aurais une troisième dose ? Pour notre part, nous n'avons pas de nouvelles sur cette troisième dose.


La Sécurité Sociale envoie un email pour les personnes qui sont concernées.


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Tests effectivement gratuits pour les vaccinés*


Oui voilà ! Du coup, pour répondre plus précisément à lamainfroide :

_tu vas devoir avancer les sous pour le test PCR mais la sécu te remboursera sans sourciller vu que tu es vacciné !_

Râleur Sacré français !


----------



## peyret (9 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> La Sécurité Sociale envoie un email pour les personnes qui sont concernées.


...rdv le 27/10 pour la 3e dose (Sécu m'a appelé au tel)....


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais qui t'as dit que tu aurais une troisième dose ? Pour notre part, nous n'avons pas de nouvelles sur cette troisième dose.


Nous avons déjà un message de la sécu pour la 3 eme dose


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Octobre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> * Tests effectivement gratuits pour les vaccinés* ; tu peux y aller sans problème !


Je vous ai dit que j'allais à une inauguration fin octobre ?
Je vous raconterais.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Marseille : il présente le pass-sanitaire d'Emmanuel Macron à l'entrée de l'hôpital
					

Le mardi 05 octobre 2021, à Marseille, un jeune homme de 19 ans a présenté à l'entrée d'un hôpital le Pass-sanitaire d'Emmanuel Macron, qui avait fuité sur internet. La sécurité l'a laissé passer et a prévenu la police. Interpellé,...




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Marseille : il présente le pass-sanitaire d'Emmanuel Macron à l'entrée de l'hôpital
> 
> 
> Le mardi 05 octobre 2021, à Marseille, un jeune homme de 19 ans a présenté à l'entrée d'un hôpital le Pass-sanitaire d'Emmanuel Macron, qui avait fuité sur internet. La sécurité l'a laissé passer et a prévenu la police. Interpellé,...
> ...


Il fallait bien qu'un con ose.
Et, bien sûr, c'est un Marseillais.
Comment veux-tu que l'on soit crédible un jour ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

Je ne pourrais pas. J’aurais trop honte qu’on me confonde avec le vrai, et même si le chances sont minimes, je ne veux pas courir ce risque.

De toute façon, même le mien personne ne veut le voir. Je n’ose même pas le sortir de peur de me faire traiter d’exhibitionniste.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De toute façon, même le mien personne ne veut le voir. Je n’ose même pas le sortir de peur de me faire traiter d’exhibitionniste.


Tout bougeant tout le temps, à la faveur de décisions que l'on a bien du mal à suivre (surtout qu'on a autre chose à foutre que d'aller vérifier à chaque instant si par hasard "on doit, on peut, on ne peut pas faire ceci ou cela"), me v'là au centre commercial mon papier à la main.
Je fourre mon papelard sous les yeux d'un gars de la sécu.
"Qu'est-ce que vous voulez ?, qui me dit d'un ton agacé.
-Ben...(là je suis tellement interdit que je manque de rester coi), c'est pour scanner, quoi.
-On scanne plus (levant les yeux au ciel). C'est fini.
-Quoi ?
-C'est fini, c'était hier (je lis dans ses yeux que je suis un pauvre mec).
-Ah bon
-Ben oui" (je confirme, ses yeux me crient que je suis un pauvre type, peut-être même un pauvre con).
Si tu t'imagines que j'ose sortir mon passe maintenant...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Aujourd'hui , Repas dans restaurant 
Etrangement , pas de demande de pass sanitaire
Clientèle 80 % étrangère
Cela m'a assez surpris !


----------



## patxito (10 Octobre 2021)

J’ai dû le présenter une fois, dans un hôtel à Tours à la fin du mois d’août.

À part ça, RAS et je ne crois pas que les nouvelles normes à Bruxelles, sensées être d’application à partir du 15 octobre, y changeront quoi que ce soit : pour beaucoup, dont je suis, le Covid est une histoire ancienne…


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> pour beaucoup, dont je suis, le Covid est une histoire ancienne…




Je l'espère...

Mais ça me semble prématuré de l'affirmer aujourd'hui.
Attendons au moins de voir si on observe dans les chiffres un impact de la rentrée scolaire, de la rentrée universitaire, et de l'arrivée de l'automne.
Toujours prévoir au moins deux à trois semaines entre ces faits et leur éventuel impact sur les chiffres. 

L'amélioration actuelle est significative, et si elle se confirme le mois prochain, nous aurons sans doute de bonnes raisons d'être optimistes. 

Là, il me semble que c'est encore un peu tôt.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Le Pass Sanitaire est loin d'être fini


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2021)

Vaccins covid : une étude qui suggérait un risque élevé de myocardite a été retirée car elle est fausse
					

Une étude diffusée en « prépublication » avait été largement relayée pour servir la désinformation sur les vaccins. Grâce à une relecture par d'autres scientifiques, les auteurs ont découvert une erreur dans les calculs, qui invalide toute leur étude. Cette situation vient rappeler que toutes...




					www.numerama.com
				












						Variant Delta, action sur le long terme, AstraZeneca : ce que dit l’étude géante sur l’efficacité des vaccins contre le Covid-19
					

Une vaste étude française a suivi 22,6 millions de personnes de plus de 50 ans, vaccinées, et non vaccinées, afin d’étudier les effets du va




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je l'espère...
> 
> Mais ça me semble prématuré de l'affirmer aujourd'hui.
> Attendons au moins de voir si on observe dans les chiffres un impact de la rentrée scolaire, de la rentrée universitaire, et de l'arrivée de l'automne.
> ...


Les dernier chiffres de CovidTracker montrent des indicateurs qui ne s'améliorent plus, voire se dégradent légèrement, même s'ils restent bons en valeur absolue. C'est peut-être effectivement l'impact des rentrées diverses et peut-être aussi la conséquence de la présence d'une part incompressible de réfractaires à la vaccination.
Un phénomène surprenant est celui de la Lozère, qui affiche le plus fort taux de contamination en métropole, de quoi rendre perplexe dans un département très rural et inciter effectivement à la prudence.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est peut-être effectivement l'impact des rentrées diverses et peut-être aussi la conséquence de la présence d'une part incompressible de réfractaires à la vaccination.


Il y aura toujours des « réfractaires à ». Il faut l’accepter et passer à autre chose, par exemple se concentrer sur les personnes « à risque », les immunodéficients, les personnes âgées, les personnes en sur-poids. Elles doivent atteindre des taux de vaccination plus important.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Covid-19. Le pass sanitaire pour les remontées mécaniques en montagne "à l'étude"
					

Le secrétaire d'Etat chargé du Tourisme Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne n'exclut pas la possibilité que les remontées mécaniques dans les stations de sport d'hiver soient soumises à la présentation du pass sanitaire car "c'est ce qui permet de rester ouvert quoi qu'il arrive".




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2021)

3ième dose Pfizer ce matin ... pfffff ! Je crève de mal au bras !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 3ième dose Pfizer ce matin ... pfffff ! Je crève de mal au bras !


J’ai eu plus mal à ma deuxième dose mais ça n’a pas duré plus de 24 heures.

Ça te fait vraiment plus mal ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai eu plus mal à ma deuxième dose mais ça n’a pas duré plus de 24 heures.
> 
> Ça te fait vraiment plus mal ?


Je n'ai absolument rien eu pour les 2 premières doses ... Mais ici, je déguste !  
On verra demain !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'ai absolument rien eu pour les 2 premières doses ... Mais ici, je déguste !
> On verra demain !


À chaque fois, cela m’a fait comme un bleu ou une courbature au niveau de l'épaule et comme une tension dans tous le bras (droit).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À chaque fois, cela m’a fait comme un bleu ou une courbature au niveau de l'épaule et comme une tension dans tous le bras (droit).


idem pour moi, mais bras gauche ! 
Pas de chance ! Si la tension avait été ailleurs, j'aurais été content !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2021)

@thebiglebowsky

Bon courage


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2021)

* 
Le bilan mondial de la Covid-19 dépasse les 5 millions de morts. * 

Il s'agit du bilan officiel. Selon l'OMS, le bilan réel serait deux à trois fois supérieur. 
Les situations sont très disparates selon les continents et les pays...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2021)

Le port du masque sera bien obligatoire dans les files d’attente des remontées mécaniques des stations de ski cet hiver   









						Covid-19 : le masque sera obligatoire au ski cet hiver
					

Le passe sanitaire deviendra également obligatoire dans les remontées mécaniques en cas de dégradation de la situation épidémique, a annoncé samedi le premier ministre, Jean Castex, lors d’un déplacement en Haute-Savoie.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## stefhan (7 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le port du masque sera bien obligatoire dans les files d’attente des remontées mécaniques des stations de ski cet hiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si c'est la seule condition qui permet de pouvoir faire ENFIN du ski en sécurité, ça ne me dérange pas.


----------



## patxito (7 Novembre 2021)

Avec ou sans masque, le ski reste un sport dangereux...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Avec ou sans masque, le ski reste un sport dangereux...


Ca dépend de la façon dont tu le pratique


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de la façon dont tu le pratique


Non, malheureusement, ça dépend surtout de la façon dont les autres le pratiquent.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Novembre 2021)

Voilà qui rassure :









						Baisse spectaculaire de l’efficacité des vaccins anti-Covid-19 après 8 mois
					

Jusqu’à présent, la vaccination semblait être l’arme la plus efficace pour lutter contre la Covid-19. Une nouvelle publication américaine suggère que la protection des vaccins chute de manière...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voilà qui rassure :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"… mais pas de diminution de la protection contre le risque de décès !"

N’est-ce pas là le plus important ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N’est-ce pas là le plus important ?


Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai lu ça aussi, mais enfin quand tu peux contracter une "forme" d'infection très aiguë.
Enfin ce qui m'a le plus interpellé c'est la baisse d'efficacité et...Astra Zeneca ne fait pas parti de l'étude aussi.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Novembre 2021)

Dans tout le monceau de trucs que l'on a pu entendre, il me semble avoir entendu quelques uns dire qu'il n'était pas exclu d'envisager que peut-être il faudrait s'attendre à une vaccination annuelle. À la lueur de cette étude, dont je ne sais si elle sera confirmée par d'autres études, cela ressemble à une éventualité raisonnable.
C'est pas que ça me fasse marrer d'en passer par-là (ni que ça me plaise des masses que ça soit encore les pharma qui se gavent), mais si c'est la seule solution.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Novembre 2021)

Bah, comme pour la grippe en somme.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2021)

3 ème dose + grippe hier après-midi (Pfizer x 3).

Strictement rien à signaler !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2021)

*Le pass sanitaire désactivé après 6 mois et 5 semaines, précise Attal  *


----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Le pass sanitaire désactivé après 6 mois et 5 semaines, précise Attal  *


Pour les plus de 65 Ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour les plus de 65 Ans


Il en reste quelque uns ici ! 

s'pèse de gamin ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2021)

Pas de crise pour eux









						Plus de 1.000 dollars par seconde : une ONG dénonce les profits "indécents" générés par les vaccins contre le covid-19
					

"Il est indécent que quelques entreprises empochent des millions de dollars de bénéfices chaque heure, alors que seulement 2% des personnes dans les pays à faible revenu ont été entièrement vaccinées contre le coronavirus", dénonce la People's Vaccine Alliance.        65




					www.boursorama.com


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de crise pour eux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On commencerait à peine à s'offusquer ?
Ben mon vieux, on est dur à la comprenette je vois.


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2021)

Moins de 52 millions de vaccinés…

Mais c'est vrai qu'on n'en sait pas trop sur ceux qui sont hospitalisés en soins critiques, vaccinés ou non ?


----------



## boninmi (17 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Moins de 52 millions de vaccinés…
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'on n'en sait pas trop sur ceux qui sont hospitalisés en soins critiques, vaccinés ou non ?


On sait, en cherchant les bonnes sources.
Comme il y a beaucoup plus de vaccinés que de non vaccinés, le nombre d'admis en soins critiques en vaccinés vient de dépasser légèrement celui des non vaccinés (source "C'est à vous", France 5, aujourd'hui). Les personnes incapables d'interpréter une statistique en déduisent évidemment que le vaccin ne sert à rien.
Il faut regarder le taux de décès parmi ces personnes admises en soin critiques. De mémoire (à vérifier) il est de l'ordre de 10 fois plus chez les non vaccinés, sachant qu'il faudrait aussi prendre en compte chez les vaccinés le cas des personnes à fortes comorbidités chez lesquels le vaccin n'est pas suffisamment efficace.


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2021)

Ben le ratio doit assez facile à calculer (mais je ne suis pas la bonne personne pour le faire), si on a 5 / 6 des français qui sont vaccinés il est assez logique que leur nombre soit supérieur à ceux des non vaccinés. Non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> sachant qu'il faudrait aussi prendre en compte chez les vaccinés le cas des personnes à fortes comorbidités chez lesquels le vaccin n'est pas suffisamment efficace.


C’est sûr que si ton système immunitaire se fait la malle le vaccin ne va pas servir à grand chose.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2021)

Esperons que la France y échappe 









						Covid-19 : l’Autriche décide de confiner l’ensemble de sa population et instaure une obligation vaccinale à partir de février
					

Ce confinement général, annoncé vendredi par le chancelier, Alexander Schallenberg, constitue une première en Europe depuis le printemps. La décision intervient seulement cinq jours après l’entrée en vigueur du confinement des non-vaccinés, qui avait été très critiqué.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## edenpulse (19 Novembre 2021)

*Opinion controversée : *J'espère que la France oblige la vaccination dans le futur. 
J'commence à perdre patience, y'en a un peu marre des conneries là.

Soyons réalistes, ça ne sera jamais le cas. Beaucoup trop impopulaire, surtout avant des élections.


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> *Opinion controversée : *J'espère que la France oblige la vaccination dans le futur.
> J'commence à perdre patience, y'en a un peu marre des conneries là.
> 
> Soyons réalistes, ça ne sera jamais le cas. Beaucoup trop impopulaire, surtout avant des élections.


Mais peut-être après, sans le dire avant ...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> *Opinion controversée : *J'espère que la France oblige la vaccination dans le futur.
> J'commence à perdre patience, y'en a un peu marre des conneries là.
> 
> Soyons réalistes, ça ne sera jamais le cas. Beaucoup trop impopulaire, surtout avant des élections.


Pourquoi faire ?

Visiblement ça ne sert à rien puisque l’Autriche a décidé de reconfiner tout le monde.

Visiblement ça ne sert à rien puisque des préfets réimposent le masque en extérieur (idée stupide) à tout le monde alors que la France est massivement vaccinée.

Je me pose la question : qu’est-ce qu’on veut ? À quoi est-ce que tout cela rime ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi faire ?
> 
> Visiblement ça ne sert à rien puisque l’Autriche a décidé de reconfiner tout le monde.



En Autriche, la vaccination sera obligatoire *en février*.

Tu es en février, toi ?

De plus, il s'agira pour une partie non négligeable de la population d'une première injection.
Tu rajoutes plus ou moins un mois pour la deuxième injection.
Plus 10 à 15 jours après la deuxième injection.
Ce qui nous donne, dans l'hypothèse la plus haute, un schéma primo-vaccinal complet (2 doses) et donc des résultats observables  fin mars.

Tu es fin mars, toi ?
Moi, je suis encore le 19 novembre pour un peu plus d'une heure.




Moonwalker a dit:


> Visiblement ça ne sert à rien puisque des préfets réimposent le masque en extérieur (idée stupide) à tout le monde alors que la France est massivement vaccinée.



Des préfets.
En France, ce genre de mesure est régionalisé.
Ce qui veut dire que les décisions sont prises localement, en fonctions des régions les plus touchées par la pandémie.




Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me pose la question : qu’est-ce qu’on veut ? À quoi est-ce que tout cela rime ?




Lutter contre une nouvelle vague de la pandémie me semble être l'idée directrice, non ?...
Ce qui, en France, correspond à la cinquième vague.
Elle a commencé, elle suit le début d'une courbe exponentielle pour ce qui est des contaminations.
Pas encore en ce qui concerne les capacités d'accueil de l'hôpital, que ce soit en hospitalisation classique, ou en soins critiques ou en réanimation.
L'un des effets de notre niveau de vaccination est une décorélation entre le taux d'incidence et le nombre d'hospitalisations.
Ceci dit, si la courbe continue sa progression actuelle, la saturation des capacités d'accueil menacera le système hospitalier français dans les prochains mois.


La taux de vaccination en France est bon, comme tu le dis toi-même, mais toujours insuffisant.
75% de vaccinés, c'est mieux que 50%, mais ce n'est toujours pas 90%, encore moins 95%.
Or, pour les scientifiques qui ont encore pour oblectif l'immunité collective, l'immunité collective se situe entre 90% et 95% avec le variant Delta.
Certes, il y a aussi l'immunité acquise par la contamination, mais je doute qu'on arrive à 90 ou 95% d'immunité collective...


Et on sait désormais que le vaccin freine les contaminations sans toutefois les stopper.
De même qu'on sait aussi que l'immunité vaccinale baisse au bout de six mois. (Probablement un peu plus de six mois pour les sujet jeunes en pleine santé. À ma connaissance, il n'y a pas encore de données précises à ce sujet. Mais c'est très probable, puisqu'on sait que les personnes les plus âgées ou les plus fragiles ont la réponse immunitaire la plus faible et la plus courte dans la durée.)


En résumé, le vaccin reste la meilleure arme contre la pandémie.
Et je suis pour ma part favorable à l'obligation vaccinale pour tout le monde depuis que les vaccins sont disponibles, comme je l'avais déjà dit.

Mals le vaccin n'est pas parfait à 100%, et surtout son efficacité n'est pas éternelle, d'où la nécessité des rappels.
Mals sans doute pas tous les six mois comme certains l'ont envisagé.
Avec l'effet anamnéstique des vaccins, le laps de temps devrait augmenter entre les rappels.
S'il devait y avolr une quatrième dose un jour, ce serait non pas six mois après la troisième mais plus tard. Personne ne sait combien de temps exactement.
Disons plutôt un an après la troisième dose que six mois, pour donner un ordre de grandeur.

Mais en attendant qu'on atteigne l'immunité collective, si cet objectif reste pertinent et réaliste, il faut malheureusement revenir à d'autres mesures de protection.
Le masque, y-compris à l'extérieur dans certains cas, par exemple les lieux très fréquentés, surtout si le taux d'incidence est élevé dans la région et si les capacités hospitalières approchent de leurs limites.
Les gestes barrières restent absolument d'actualité, évidement.
Dans certains cas, il y aura peut-être localement des couvre-feux, peut-être même des reconfinements au moins partiels et localisés si c'est nécessaire.


C'est donc ceinture et bretelles pour tout le monde et encore pour au moins des mois, au minimum.


L'exemple autrichien de la vaccination obligatoire pour tout le monde est-il appelé à demeurer une exception ?
Ou est-ce le premier exemple d'une liste potentiellement longue ?...

La deuxième hypothèse me séduirait bien davantage que la première.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2021)

Un vrai petit curé macroniste qui nous récite son catéchisme.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un vrai petit curé macroniste qui nous récite son catéchisme.




Comme je l'ai déjà dit ici, je ne suis pas macroniste.

Mals venant de toi, je prends ça comme un compliment.
"Macron", pour les gens de ton style, c'est un concept. C'est la science, la rationalité, une politique sanitaire aussi cohérente que possible.
Avec des échecs. Des fiascos. Des scandales, même, si tu veux. Les masques, etc... Tu connais le couplet encore mieux que moi, je pense.
Et si quelqu'un, par exemple un ministre, dit une chose, puis une chose différente ou même opposée deux semaines plus tard, ce n'est pas parce que l'état des connaissances scientifiques a évolué. C'est parce que le type a menti. Forcément.
Et la limitation des libertés individuelles ou des libertés collectives dans le cadre d'une politique sanitaire, ce n'est pas une évidence dans le monde entier à des fins de politique sanitaire pour sauver le plus possible de vies humaines. 
Pas du tout !
C'est Macron qui installe sa dictature pour embêter les gens comme toi, à coups de mensonges, de magouilles, de complots, etc...


Alors, oui, pour toi, je suis macroniste.
Merci infiniment. 


D'ailleurs, comme je l'avais dit dans un autre thread, j'ai conservé dans mon bureau un iMac G4 20" de 2004.
Je l'ai appelé Emmanuel. 
Parce que sur un iMac G4, l'unité centrale est contenue dans un socle en forme de demi-sphère. 
Dans un certain sens, c'est un Mac rond.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> D'ailleurs, comme je l'avais dit dans un autre thread, j'ai conservé dans mon bureau un iMac G4 20" de 2004.
> Je l'ai appelé Emmanuel.



je pensais que c’était parce qu’il était posé sur un socle en osier. 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Parce que sur un iMac G4, l'unité centrale est contenue dans un socle en forme de demi-sphère.
> Dans un certain sens, c'est un Mac rond.


mais je doit dire que celle-là, je ne l’ai pas vu venir et elle est excellente. Bravo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2021)

De mon côté, j'espère sincèrement que la vaccination obligatoire *pour tous* deviendra effective à court terme en Belgique ! 


En effet, marre de tous ces tergiversations politiques avec lesquelles on essaie de ménager "la chèvre et le chou" ... Marre de ces discriminations entre personnes vaccinées et non vaccinées, à croire que le pilori existe encore chez nous !

En fait, marre de cette situation dont on ne voit pas l'issue !


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un vrai petit curé macroniste qui nous récite son catéchisme.


C'est mieux ou pire qu'un savonarole antimacron ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est mieux ou pire qu'un savonarole antimacron ?


Oh punaise, savonarole, quoi.
Ce forum est mieux qu'un dictionnaire pour apprendre des mots nouveaux.
On frise l'élitisme.
Je me sens tout petit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je me sens tout petit.


Moi aussi ! En lisant "Savonarole", j'ai immédiatement pensé à une fondue savoyarde ... pffff ...


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2021)

Pareil, mais je retiens le bûcher…


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit ici, je ne suis pas macroniste.


Dans ce cas, comment appeler une personne qui faisait de la retape pour son élection ? 

​


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Pareil, mais je retiens le *"bûcher"*…


Bravo.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Pareil, mais je retiens le bûcher…



Autodafé

Si vous voulez du vocabulaire.


Quant à l’autre clown de Fly, il devrait se débrancher de BFMTV et arrêter de parler d’immunité collective.

Même à 100% de vaccinés on n’aura aucune immunité collective tout simplement parce qu’il a été démontré depuis des mois que les vaccins anti-covid n’immunisent en rien, ils protègent tout au plus. La nuance est d’importance.

Contrairement à une campagne de pub mal ficelée du gouvernement, on ne protège pas les autres en ce vaccinant. On ne protège que soi-même. C’est la vérité, pas la propagande.

Et puis, la ramener avec la saturation éventuelle des hôpitaux due à la très électorale « 5e vague » est d’un total routage de gueule quand on a mis au ban plusieurs milliers de soignants et que depuis plus d’un an de crise sanitaire on n’a rien fait de concret pour le système hospitalier public.

Il y aura toujours des morts du COVID, même indirectement, parce qu’il y aura toujours des personnes fragilisées pour lesquels le vaccin ne sera d’aucun secours. Elles meurent du COVID parce qu’elle ne meurent pas de la grippe, d’un mauvais rhume ou d’une infection urinaire. Il existe une part incompressible de décès, même après hospitalisation.

On sait aussi que les chiffres des hospitalisations COVID ont été grandement sur-évalués. 2% des hospitalisations !!! Et c’est pour ça qu’on a foutu le pays en l’air et le système de santé en stand bye (parce qu’il faudra un jour rendre compte des gens qui sont morts parce que pas soignés pour d’autres choses que le COVID - comme les traitements anti-cancéreux qu’on a stoppé ou retardé, les vieux qu’on a laissé dépérir d’isolement dans les hospices, etc).

Pour en revenir aux Autrichiens – dont Human_Fly essaye de faire croire qu’ils viennent de découvrir la vaccination – 66 % de vaccinés avant les annonces du gouvernement, ce qui n’était pas un score négligeable, loin de là, d’autant plus qu’il existait aussi un passe sanitaire dans le pays. Ils confinent donc leur pays pour 34% de retardataires. C’est leur affaire.

Human_Fly est pour le vaccin obligatoire ? Moi je suis pour qu’on arrête de tester les gens et surtout qu’on arrête de nous enfumer avec des chiffres qui ne veulent plus dire grand chose. Plus de malades en hiver ? Quelle nouvelle !

Tout le monde peut être positif, vacciné ou non vacciné, malade ou pas. Les hospitalisés sont minoritaires, encore plus qu’avant les vaccins. Si le patient a de la fièvre qu’il prenne du paracétamol (comme disait le prof Fischer) et reste dans son lit.

À l’heure actuelle, ceux qui voulaient être vaccinés le sont et ceux qui doivent recevoir un rappel l’auront. Les autres qu’ils se démerdent avec leur connerie.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Autodafé
> 
> Si vous voulez du vocabulaire.


J'ai longtemps cru que cela ne concernait que les livres.
Quelle surprise ce fut de découvrir l'étendue de ce terme.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai longtemps cru que cela ne concernait que les livres.
> Quelle surprise ce fut de découvrir l'étendue de ce terme.


Les Espagnols au XVIIe siècle en faisaient de grandioses cérémonies religieuses, une vraie messe d’expiation commune. Il existe d’ailleurs un tableau célèbre de Rizi au Prado, représentant un autodafé en présence du roi Charles II.


----------



## touba (21 Novembre 2021)

Moi aussi avec Wikipédia j'ai l'air intelligent.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Moi aussi avec Wikipédia j'ai l'air intelligent.


Non. Même avec Wiki tu auras toujours l'air d'un adipeux qui glande dans son lit. Et range tes bourelets, ils débordent.


----------



## touba (21 Novembre 2021)

Tu dois dissocier le physique du cérébral dans ta rhétorique sinon ça marche pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Tu dois dissocier le physique du cérébral dans ta rhétorique sinon ça marche pas.


Qu’est-ce que j’en ai à foutre ? Rien.


----------



## boninmi (21 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que j’en ai à foutre ? Rien.


Ça y est Moon, tu recommences à t'énerver. Tu te fais du mal. Tu risques de nous faire une comorbidité.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Moi aussi avec Wikipédia j'ai l'air intelligent.


Cultivé, faut pas confondre intelligence et culture...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cultivé, faut pas confondre intelligence et culture...


Mouai. Il faut faire quand même gaffe avec Wikipédia, tout n'est pas à prendre au comptant, surtout l'édition française. M'enfin, c'est toujours bien utile pour confirmer ou préciser une référence.
Par exemple, là, j'en ai eu besoin pour retrouver le nom du peintre que j'avais oublié et obtenir une illustration du tableau sans avoir à ressortir et numériser mon catalogue du Prado (ce machin est lourd, rangé dans un endroit peu accessible en ce moment, et mon dos me fait affreusement souffrir depuis une semaine).
Quant à l'autodafé de 1680, je l'ai étudié en faculté de lettre à Nancy. À cette époque Wikipédia n’existait pas, on se servait de livres dans des bibliothèques. Je ne pense pas qu'ils nous donnaient "l'air intelligent" devant nos professeurs, juste celui d'étudiants ayant préparés nos cours ou sachant faire comme si.
La culture est ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié et j'ai encore une bonne mémoire. Si j'en crois Paul Veyne dans son dernier livre ça ne va pas durer. "Le temps efface tout, c'est dégueulasse" (Trust).


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2021)

Wikipédia est bourré d'erreurs que certains corrigent, mais que d'autres s'évertuent à effacer pour tordre la vérité des faits. C'est pénible. Je vérifie toujours ailleurs, souvent des livres, les faits importants que Wikipédia annonce. Une encyclopédie collaborative; c'est une bonne idée, mais c'est aussi le repaire des complotistes de tous poils.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La culture est ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié


C'est ce que je me dis quand je trouve la réponse au Super Banco du jeu des mille euros sur France Inter


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Wikipédia est bourré d'erreurs que certains corrigent, mais que d'autres s'évertuent à effacer pour tordre la vérité des faits. C'est pénible. Je vérifie toujours ailleurs, souvent des livres, les faits importants que Wikipédia annonce. Une encyclopédie collaborative; c'est une bonne idée, mais c'est aussi le repaire des complotistes de tous poils.


Le complotisme n'est pas le pire dans Wikipédia, il se repère vite. Pour moi la plaie ce sont les faits rapportés et non vérifiés ou, pire encore, se basant sur des sources obsolètes ou tendancieuse. L'effet "machin l'a dit et l'a écrit donc c'est vrai" sans critique des motivations de "machin". On y met sur un même plan un professeur d'université et le dernier polémiste à la mode. Un type a lu un livre sur un sujet et se croit équipé pour écrire un article Wikipédia dessus, qu'importe qu'il ignore cent-ans de débats historiographies qui ont depuis invalidé les thèses du livre qu'il a utilisé et qui sera sa seule référence. D'autres vont ajouter des références en bas de pages, souvent à jour mais l'article en lui-même ne va en refléter aucune.
Quand l'histoire devient "Ici Paris" ou "Voici" cela me navre parce que tu as l'historiographie des cinquante dernières années qui passe à la trappe.
Soi-disant le système doit s'autoréguler mais dans les faits ça ne marche pas. Quand il y a contestation ce n'est souvent pas la vérité qui l'emporte mais la "vérité de la majorité". Certains articles reflètent ainsi les querelles idéologiques internes à Wikipédia et pas l'avancée de la connaissance sur un sujet.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Dans ce cas, comment appeler une personne qui faisait de la retape pour son élection ?
> 
> ​



(Tu fais référence à quelque chose dont je n'avais jamais parlé publiquement sur Macg... Mais enfin bon...) 

Je peux en effet voter Macron et faire de "la retape" dans un seul contexte : faire barrage à une force politique qui serait pour moi bien pire que le macronisme. 
C'est un vieux truc qu'on appelle Front Républicain, et que beaucoup semblent avoir oublié, hélas. 
Je le referai en cas de besoin et j'en suis fier. 
Fin définitive de la parenthèse en ce qui me concerne. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Autodafé
> 
> Si vous voulez du vocabulaire.
> 
> ...



Tu m'as mal lu. 
J'ai relativisé deux fois l'objectif de l'immunité collective dans le post auquel tu te réfères deux fois. Je me permets de me citer :



> Or, pour les scientifiques qui ont encore pour oblectif l'immunité collective, l'immunité collective se situe entre 90% et 95% avec le variant Delta.





> Mais en attendant qu'on atteigne l'immunité collective, si cet objectif reste pertinent et réaliste, il faut malheureusement revenir à d'autres mesures de protection.



Dans *ce post*. 

L'objectif de l'immunité collective ne fait effectivement plus consensus dans la communauté scientifique. 

Certains scientifiques ont toujours cet objectif d'immunité collective. 
D'autres non. Pour ces derniers, il faut plutôt "vivre avec le virus" en l'affaiblissant, notamment par la vaccination et toutes les autres "armes" (gestes barrières, etc...), pour faire de ce virus "un corona virus comme les autres". 


(Quant à me débrancher de BFM TV, je ne peux pas. Au bout d'une heure, je me retrouve en manque et je deviens incontrôlable). 




Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et puis, la ramener avec la saturation éventuelle des hôpitaux due à la très électorale « 5e vague » est d’un total routage de gueule quand on a mis au ban plusieurs milliers de soignants et que depuis plus d’un an de crise sanitaire on n’a rien fait de concret pour le système hospitalier public.



"La très électorale  « 5ème vague  »"???... 

Toi, je ne sais pas de quoi il faut que tu te débranches, mais il faut vraiment que tu te débranches d'un truc... 
La vague en question concerne au minimum toute l'Europe (Europe dans une acception large). 
Elle vient de l'Europe de l'Est, de l'Europe Centrale, et a largement gagné l'Ouest de l'Europe. 
La France n'est pas actuellement le pays le plus touché, mais la progression de cette 5eme vague y est incontestable. 
D'autres pays, hélas pour eux, sont actuellement plus touchés encore que la France, hélas pour eux. De manière non exhaustive, par exemple la Belgique, l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, les Pays-Bas, l'Espagne, le Portugal. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y aura toujours des morts du COVID, même indirectement, parce qu’il y aura toujours des personnes fragilisées pour lesquels le vaccin ne sera d’aucun secours. Elles meurent du COVID parce qu’elle ne meurent pas de la grippe, d’un mauvais rhume ou d’une infection urinaire. Il existe une part incompressible de décès, même après hospitalisation.



D'accord là-dessus. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour en revenir aux Autrichiens – dont Human_Fly essaye de faire croire qu’ils viennent de découvrir la vaccination – 66 % de vaccinés avant les annonces du gouvernement, ce qui n’était pas un score négligeable, loin de là, d’autant plus qu’il existait aussi un passe sanitaire dans le pays. Ils confinent donc leur pays pour 34% de retardataires. C’est leur affaire.



34% de la population, c'est ce que j'appelais "une partie non négligeable de la population". 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Human_Fly est pour le vaccin obligatoire ? Moi je suis pour qu’on arrête de tester les gens et surtout qu’on arrête de nous enfumer avec des chiffres qui ne veulent plus dire grand chose. Plus de malades en hiver ? Quelle nouvelle !



Sur les tests, je suis d'accord avec toi concernant uniquement ce qu'on appelle parfois "tests de confort". En gros, les tests effectués pour accéder au Pass Sanitaire sans se vacciner. C'est stupide et ces tests sont à mon avis restés gratuits bien trop longtemps. 
Par contre, des tests sur prescription médicale ont tout leur sens et doivent être maintenus, de même que leur gratuité. Pour les cas contacts, etc... 

Je laisse de côté ton appréciation des chiffres. 

Et en effet, il y a davantage de malades en hiver qu'en été, tout le monde le sait. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> À l’heure actuelle, ceux qui voulaient être vaccinés le sont et ceux qui doivent recevoir un rappel l’auront. Les autres qu’ils se démerdent avec leur connerie.



Je ne l'aurais pas formulé comme ça, mais d'accord sur l'idée générale.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je peux en effet voter Macron et faire de "la retape" dans un seul contexte : faire barrage à une force politique qui serait pour moi bien pire que le macronisme.
> C'est un vieux truc qu'on appelle Front Républicain, et que beaucoup semblent avoir oublié, hélas.
> Je le referai en cas de besoin et j'en suis fier.
> Fin définitive de la parenthèse en ce qui me concerne.


L'excuse n'est pas recevable : tout électeur est censé connaître la loi !
Laquelle stipule que le vote blanc est reconnu....

Un peu d'instruction civique ne serait pas inutile en l'espèce !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour ces derniers, il faut plutôt "vivre avec le virus" en l'affaiblissant, notamment par la vaccination et toutes les autres "armes" (gestes barrières, etc...), pour faire de ce virus "un corona virus comme les autres".


Cette "école" me semble de bon sens vu la situation.

Je n'aime pas le "pass sanitaire" et les contraintes l'accompagnant mais je suis obligé de reconnaître sa redoutable efficacité dans cet objectif.

Je qualifie cette 5e vague d'électorale par le cinéma médiatique que la "majorité" et ses stipendiés organisent autour pour dorer la pilule à Macron président-candidat.

Comparativement à la situation en mars 2020 c'est une blague. Les gens sont vaccinés. Les vaccins restent efficaces pour protéger les personnes, même au-delà des six mois. De toute façon, la politique des rappels est déjà en place.

Là, on joue à nous faire peur.

Quant aux gestes barrières, je suis vaccinés, donc protégé, je porte un masque dans les transports et dans les magazins mais il est hors de question que j'en porte un quand je marche dans la rue. C'est stupide ! La contamination en extérieur n'a jamais été démontrée, au contraire on cherche à privilégier l'aération contre le virus. Les contaminations sont en intérieur et le plus souvent dans le cercle des familiers.

P.S. : j'ai oublié le plus important. Je continue dans l'usage régulier de solutions hydro-alcooliques (bières, whisky, cognac, vins fins).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Deux restaurants ce week end et aucune demande de pass sanitaire


----------



## boninmi (21 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Deux restaurants ce week end et aucune demande de pass sanitaire


Chut ... tais-toi.


----------



## jeamy (21 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les gens sont vaccinés. Les vaccins restent efficaces pour protéger les personnes, même au-delà des six mois. De toute façon, la politique des rappels est déjà en place.


La vaccination vous protège et protège les autres mais nous ne vous empêche pas d'attraper le virus et de le retransmettre. Par contre il vous permettra peut-être d'éviter de faire un séjour en réanimation.
Cimés a évélé qu’il avait attrapé le Covid-19, il y a trois semaines malgré ses deux injections du vaccin. «On ne va pas raconter des bobards, le vaccin n’empêche pas [de l’attraper], mais ça vous protège contre les formes graves», a t-il expliqué. La troisième dose que j'ai eu avant-hier est un booster qui permet de maintenir une réponse immunitaire suffisamment intense dans le temps ( au delà des 6 mois).
Bon après, il ne faut pas se leurrer. Tant que le monde entier ne sera pas vacciner ( c'est hélas une utopie), nous serons soumis à autant de vaccinations que nécessaire.
Je ne suis pas dans la monde médical et ne parle que de mes sentiments. Je respecte tous les avis et ne veut pas polémiquer.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2021)

jeamy88 a dit:


> et protège les autres


Non. Elle ne protège que les vaccinés. La suite de ta phrase le démontre.

Ce n'est pas grave et c'est déjà très bien. Ça doit inciter à se faire vacciner, à faire son rappel si nécessaire.

Néanmoins le vaccin doit rester une décision personnelle. J'ai fait la mienne en connaissance de cause : je préfère une piqûre dans le bras qu'un tube dans la gorge, c'est aussi simple que ça. Je ne condamne pas ceux qui ont une autre vision et refusent ces vaccins-là mais je reste hermétique à leurs arguments.

Ce qui protège du COVID les non-vaccinés ce sont les gestes barrière, ou leur total isolement. Mais franchement, on ne va pas priver les gens de leur liberté d'aller et venir (un droit fondamental) parce qu'ils ne veulent pas prendre le risque de ces vaccins.

Mon "idéal" est que les vaccinés vivent normalement, sans plus se préoccuper du COVID que de la grippe saisonnière. On porte les masques dans les transports, dans les magasins, ça ne me dérange pas. Le destin de ceux qui ont refusé le vaccin j'en ai rien à faire et je refuse qu'on dicte ma vie sur eux de quelque manière que ce soit.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Ca a le merite d'être clair 









						Les Allemands seront "vaccinés, guéris ou morts" à la fin de l'hiver
					

Les Allemands seront vaccinés, guéris ou morts d’ici la fin de l’hiver en raison de la flambée actuelle des infections au Covid-19 dans le pays, a averti lundi 22 novembre le ministre de la Santé Jens Spahn.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca a le merite d'être clair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De l'art de ne pas se mouiller.
Il aurait dit "d'ici la fin de l'hiver, tout est possible" que c'était pareil.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> De l'art de ne pas se mouiller.


Homme politique, c'est un métier !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)

C'est triste  









						Covid-19 en Europe : l'OMS redoute 700 000 morts supplémentaires d'ici le printemps
					

Plus de 1,5 million de personnes sont mortes du Covid-19 sur le continent européen.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est triste


Ça dépend, la terre étant surpeuplée, ça peut être une aubaine. Après, comme toujours il faudrait que la pandémie zigouille les plus gros pollueurs, mais c'est souvent l'inverse qui se passe dans la réalité, car ce sont souvent le plus riches qui polluent et ont les moyens de se protéger. Quoique, avec ce qui arrive à Castex, on voit que l'on est bien tous égaux devant la maladie.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est triste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


« En Europe » ? Quelle « Europe » ?

"appelant à adopter une approche "vaccin plus", associant vaccination, port du masque, mesures d'hygiène et distanciation."

Ce sont celles qui prévalent encore dans la plupart des pays.

L’OMS et les portes ouvertes...

Cette organisation ferait mieux de fermer ses grandes gueules. Ses atermoiement vis-à-vis de la Chine et son refus de dialoguer avec Taïwan sont pour beaucoup dans le déclenchement de l’épidémie.



gwen a dit:


> Quoique, avec ce qui arrive à Castex, on voit que l'on est bien tous égaux devant la maladie.


Et ça te surprend ?

Si tu suis l’actualité du football, tu sais depuis longtemps que le vaccin n'empêche pas la contamination.

Quand je me suis fait vacciné, on m’a bien conseillé de poursuivre les gestes barrière (d’ailleurs, j’ai bu une Guiness aussitôt rentré à la maison), que le vaccin ne m’empêcherait pas de contracter la maladie et de la transmettre.

Il n’y a pas de 5e vague. Le virus a toujours été là. C’est l’hiver, il est plus actif. Parce qu’on se confine volontiers pour échapper au froid (effet troupeau), parce qu’on a relâché quelque peu nos habitudes de protection (le masque est moins automatique, la poignée de main est de retour). Parce que les non-vaccinés croient que les vaccinés les protègent à moindre frais (ben il l’ont dans l’os !).

T’as vu le public à la fin de France - Nouvelle-Zélande ? Cela s’embrassait, se criait de joie à la face, etc.

80 000 personnes. 

Sans doute toutes vaccinées (sauf les « testés ») mais ça n’empêche pas le virus de circuler.

C’est pour ça que je dis qu’il ne faut plus s’occuper du nombre de contaminés et que « cas contact » ça ne veut plus rien dire.

Le vaccin pour éviter au maximum que les gens finissent en réanimation. Mettre le maximum sur la campagne de rappel vers les primo-vaccinés et les personnes âgées et l’étendre au fur et à mesure aux autres classes d’âge.


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et ça te surprend ?


Non, non, justement, ça ne me surprend pas. je suis même étonné de la faible contamination vu le retour en force des accolades, embrassades, poignées de main, etc. Déjà que je n'étais pas fan de ça avant le Covid, maintenant je suis encore plus réticent, mais pas certains de mes interlocuteurs qui, lorsque je ne veux pas leur serrer la main, me tarde le poignet pour faire comme les ados ou le coude. Je préfère ma méthode japonaise, on se dit bonjour de loin avec une courbette qui ne transmet pas de cochonneries.


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Après, comme toujours il faudrait que la pandémie zigouille les plus gros pollueurs


Quel rapport avec la pollution ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Quel rapport avec la pollution ?


Ben, ça serait mieux pour la planète et les humains qui restent dessus, c'est tout. S'il y a moins de pollueurs, c'est toujours mieux que l'inverse. Après, j'aurais pu dire "connard", mais c'est plus subjectif et ne dépends pas du niveau de vie, donc ça ne marche pas


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2021)

Ah ouais carrément.


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2021)

Tu poses une question, je te réponds. Ensuite, il en essayant de trouver quelque chose de positif à ce marasme on tombe sur des solutions ridicules. Mais bon, c'est comme ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

Quand la nature en aura marre de nos conneries elle se débarrassera de nous. Maintenant, je ne vais pas souhaiter la disparition de ma propre espèce. J'en reste au "vaste programme" : mort aux cons !


----------



## touba (24 Novembre 2021)

Sachant qu'on est tous le con d'un autre cela revient au même que souhaiter la disparition de l'humanité.


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2021)

https://www.lalsace.fr/sante/2021/1...-famille-non-vaccinee-decimee-par-le-covid-19
À propos du vaccin, extrait de l'article :"On prenait un peu tout cela à la rigolade..."


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Sachant qu'on est tous le con d'un autre cela revient au même que souhaiter la disparition de l'humanité.


C’est bien ça le problème.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2021)

* Un nouveau variant sud-africain déjà surveillé de très près.*


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)

J'vais faire ma 3eme dose cette après midi


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2021)

* 
Belgique : un cas du nouveau variant sud-africain "Nu". *


Le nom de ce variant pourrait prêter à sourire, mais le sujet est malheureusement très sérieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'vais faire ma 3eme dose cette après midi


J’ai pris mon rendez-vous pour janvier.


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2021)

Bah, pareil on va essayer avant le 14/01/2022…


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2021)

Tout ça commence à me courir sévère sur le haricot.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout ça commence à me courir sévère sur le haricot.



C'est sans doute le seul point sur lequel nous serons tous d'accord...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout ça commence à me courir sévère sur le haricot.


Moi, c'est sur le concombre...  

RV 14/12 à 10h30 pour la 3e, 4 heures avant que Doctolib me prenne en ligne...


----------



## patxito (27 Novembre 2021)

Nouveau variant Omicron: 61 passagers en provenance d’Afrique du Sud testés positifs au coronavirus à Amsterdam
					

Samedi l’autorité sanitaire néerlandaise a annoncé que soixante-et-un passagers en provenance de deux vols d’Afrique du Sud ont été testés positifs au covid à leur arrivée à Amsterdam.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patlek (27 Novembre 2021)

Voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne...


Sinon, Mélenchon, il voulait appeller le variant Emicron...
L' OMS a dit "non", du coup, il s' est emporté:
"Teu teu teu teu teu ... vous fermer vos petites bouches, et si je veux appeler le virus Emicron, il s' appellera Emicron,
et vous avez rien a dire!! ma personne est sacré!!!! On lme touche pas!!!! on conteste pas mes décisions ; etc... etc... etc.... "

Alors comme ultime essai de calmer mélenchon, l' OMS a acceptée de nommer le variant Omicron.

A l' heure qu'il est, Mélenchon ne serait toujours pas calmé. Il aurait quitté les locaux de l' OMS en maugréant...

Voilà l' explication du nom du variant.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2021)

Pas une surprise, mais *le variant Omicron est désormais présent en France Métropolitaine, plus précisément en Île de France*.
Il s'agit d'un patient non vacciné. 
En revanche, ce même variant * Omicron a récemment été diagnostiqué chez un patient pleinement vacciné aux États-Unis.*  

Un variant qui est examiné de très près (séquençage et bientôt criblage).
Pour l'instant, beaucoup d'inquiétude, mais encore plus d'incertitude au sujet de ce variant.
Des résultats précis devraient être connus bientôt, probablement dans les deux prochaines semaines.

Pour l'instant, essentiellement des hypothèses, voire des questions, mais rien d'absolument certain concernant Omicron au moment où je poste :
C'est un "super mutant" (probablement un recombinant) comportant par rapport à la forme souche * 50 mutations dont 32 mutations sur la protéine Spike*. 
À titre de comparaison, le variant Delta comportait * une dizaines de mutations sur la protéine Spike*. 
Mais toutes mutations ne sont pas forcément dangereuses.

1) * Omicron plus contagieux que le Delta et appelé à le remplacer ? Probable.* 

2) Omicron plus virulent ou (pourquoi pas) * moins virulent que le Delta* ? Au moment où je poste, on n'en sait rien.

3) *Omicron capable de résister (au moins partiellement) à l'immunité acquise (par la contamination ou par la vaccination)? Probable.*


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2021)

Y a combien de lettres dans l'alphabet Grec ?
C'est juste pour avoir une idée de quand cette merde va s'arrêter.


----------



## peyret (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y a combien de lettres dans l'alphabet Grec ?
> C'est juste pour avoir une idée de quand cette merde va s'arrêter.


https://eduscol.education.fr/odysseum/l-alphabet-grec-0


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci.
Il n'en reste plus que 9 alors, visiblement (mais j'ai bien peur que le virus se foute de tout ça).
Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu parler des variants entre Delta et Omicron. Ils sont vraiment passés (mais on n'en a pas parlé parce qu'ils n'avaient que peu d’intérêt) ou les scientifiques n'ont pas utilisé  l'alphabet grec dans l'ordre qui semble être le sien (et qui est incompréhensible pour un profane comme moi) ? C'est une vraie question.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Merci.
> Il n'en reste plus que 9 alors, visiblement (mais j'ai bien peur que le virus se foute de tout ça).
> Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir entendu parler des variants entre Delta et Omicron. Ils sont vraiment passés (mais on n'en a pas parlé parce qu'ils n'avaient que peu d’intérêt) ou les scientifiques n'ont pas utilisé  l'alphabet grec dans l'ordre qui semble être le sien (et qui est incompréhensible pour un profane comme moi) ? C'est une vraie question.



Normalement, il y a 24 lettres dans l'alphabet grec.
Mais les scientifiques font ce qu'ils veulent avec cet alphabet ou un autre.

Selon ta logique, avec un variant important par an, nous en aurions pour une petite vingtaine d'années.
Mais avec deux variants importants par an, nous n'en aurions que pour une petite dizaine d'années ! Chouette !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Normalement, il y a 24 lettres dans l'alphabet grec.
> Mais les scientifiques font ce qu'ils veulent avec cet alphabet ou un autre.
> 
> Selon ta logique, avec un variant important par an, nous en aurions pour une petite vingtaine d'années.
> Mais avec deux variants importants par an, nous n'en aurions que pour une petite dizaine d'années ! Chouette !


Je vais quand même me refaire un stock de masques, hein.
Et puis, s'il ne servent plus, je continuerais à les utiliser comme cache nez (c'est vrai que l'été c'est un peu pénible, mais l'hiver c'est finalement plutôt agréable).

Tu as, en partie, répondu à ma question.
Les scientifiques font n'importe quoi avec l'alphabet (c'est pas trop scientifique de traiter les choses bordeliquement, mais bon), donc on ne sait pas vraiment quelles lettres ont déjà été utilisées.
Si ça manque de rigueur, on n'est pas sorti le cul des ronces.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> on ne sait pas vraiment quelles lettres ont déjà été utilisées.


d'après ce que j'ai compris ils utilisent toutes les lettres, dans l'ordre, pour nommer les mutations qui perdurent. Mais n'émergent dans les médias que les variants 'préoccupants'


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> d'après ce que j'ai compris ils utilisent toutes les lettres, dans l'ordre, pour nommer les mutations qui perdurent. Mais n'émergent dans les médias que les variants 'préoccupants'




Oui, c'est ça.

Si je reprends *l'un de mes liens* (un de mes posts d'aujourd'hui), je retrouve ce graphique :




.

Ce que je voulais dire plus haut, c'est que les scientifiques font ce qu'ils veulent avec les noms de pathologies, virus, variants, etc...
On pourrait parfaitement avoir par exemple un "Omicron bis", ou "Omicron prime", ou "Omicron plus" (ou autre)... 
Je ne prétends absolument pas que ce sera le cas, mais tout ça est très possible.


D'ailleurs, "Omicron" est le nom essentiellement destiné au grand public.
Pour les spécialistes et autres intimes, son petit nom, c'est *B.1.1.529*.


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2021)

Très jolie carte des lettres, avec les explications de celles qui sont manquantes


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vais quand même me refaire un stock de masques, hein.


Commande aussi du PQ


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour les spécialistes et autres intimes, son petit nom, c'est *B.1.1.529*.


C'était pourtant pas compliqué de faire simple. Là je comprends.  

Blague à part, super tableau. Et clair.
Ce que je comprends également c'est qu'au rythme où ça se comporte, d'ici mi 2022 on aura épuisé les lettres grecques.
Je me demande ce qu'ils vont devoir utiliser.
À l'instant j'apprends que l'alphabet contenant le plus de lettres est le cambodgien, avec 74 lettres.
Vu que le truc semble s'installer pour durer, les scientifiques auraient dû commencer par ça (je sais, ça fout le cafard).


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'était pourtant pas compliqué de faire simple. Là je comprends.
> À l'instant j'apprends que l'alphabet contenant le plus de lettres est le cambodgien, avec 74 lettres.
> Vu que le truc semble s'installer pour durer, les scientifiques auraient dû commencer par ça (je sais, ça fout le cafard).


C'est qui les plus nombreux sur terre ?  
Je vous laisse calculer


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Il fallait s'y attendre  









						Covid-19. Le pass sanitaire obligatoire dans les stations de ski françaises
					

Le taux d'incidence national de cas de Covid-19 étant trop important, l'obligation de détention d'un pass sanitaire dans les stations de ski françaises entre en vigueur ce samedi et des contrôles sont mis en place.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il fallait s'y attendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben, quel est le problème ?


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2021)

Encore faudrait-il qu'il soit demandé…
Sur 3 restos dans la semaine 1 seul a demandé !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, quel est le problème ?


A voir si la Suisse va suivre


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il qu'il soit demandé…
> Sur 3 restos dans la semaine 1 seul a demandé !


4 cette semaine et aucun demandé
donc deux resto avec des étoiles +++
et aussi dans la note  
Pas de pass


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2021)

Zut, je ne me souviens pas à partir de quelle station on allait skier en Suisse sur le même domaine…
Mais bon, ça fait 40 ans, j'ai des excuses !


----------



## Invité (4 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 4 cette semaine et aucun demandé
> donc deux resto avec des étoiles +++
> et aussi dans la note
> Pas de pass


Ouais mais là c'est chez les irréductibles, pas étonnant… 
Ma nièce, son mari et la petite à Nozeroy (+/- 35 ans pour les parents) ne sont toujours pas vaccinés… 

Mais nos voisins de vacance dans le 22 de plus de 60 ans (ils y habitent) ne le sont pas non plus, et dans le bar du village personne n'est vacciné !!!
Bon, c'est le bout du bout de la France mais quand même…


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 4 cette semaine et aucun demandé
> donc deux resto avec des étoiles +++
> et aussi dans la note
> Pas de pass


Ben, tu repars sans payer. Tu verras s’ils appellent les gendarmes.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Zut, je ne me souviens pas à partir de quelle station on allait skier en Suisse sur le même domaine…


Chatel vers Morgins ou domaine du Tour (Chamonix) vers Martigny mais là c'est en hors pistes...


----------



## Invité (5 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chatel vers Morgins ou domaine du Tour (Chamonix) vers Martigny mais là c'est en hors pistes...


Oui, mais je pensais au Jura. Quand j'étais Bisontin…


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, mais je pensais au Jura. Quand j'étais Bisontin…


La stations des Rousses ou  La *station* des Fourgs ?


----------



## Invité (5 Décembre 2021)

Aux Rousses je pense


----------



## ScapO (5 Décembre 2021)

Slt,

3 restos sur les 6 derniers jours , pass demandé à chaque fois.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

C'est pas très rassurant 









						Une prochaine pandémie pourrait être «pire», prévient la co-créatrice du vaccin d'AstraZeneca
					

Une prochaine pandémie risque d'être «pire», va prévenir lundi la scientifique britannique Sarah Gilbert, co-créatrice du vaccin d'Oxford/AstraZeneca...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2021)

C'est du conditionnel. Elle pourrait écrire l'inverse mais ça marche mieux quand on fait peur, c'est bien connu. Ras le bol des catastrophistes, car même si elle a raison on n'a vraiment pas besoin de ça en ce moment.
Et puis comme elle appartient à Astra-Zeneca, je vois d'ici arriver les anti-big pharma avec leurs gros sabots en mode 'je vous l'avais bien dit que tout ça est orchestré, ils avancent leur pions pour la prochaine'


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas très rassurant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est vrai.

D'un autre côté, elle est dans son rôle et n'annonce rien de fondamentalement nouveau pour qui suit cette actualité.
Pour la Covid-19 et plus particulièrement le variant Omicron, elle confirme des probabilités déjà révélées par les médias depuis plusieurs jours au moins : les nombreuses mutations d'Omicron sont pour une part des mutations déjà connues, dont :

1) une mutation qui risque fort de rendre Omicron plus contagieux que Delta

1) une mutation qui permettra un échappement immunitaire non négligeable. Ce qui veut dire que l'immunité acquise par la contamination (avec d'autres formes du virus qu'Omicron) ou par la vaccination existant actuellement fonctionnera probablement moins bien avec Omicron qu'avec Delta.

Nous le savions déjà.

C'est pour cette raison que plusieurs laboratoires (dont Moderna et Pfizer BioNTech, et donc pas uniquement AstraZeneca) travaillent sur une nouvelle version du vaccin adaptée à Omicron.


Après, sur le risque d'une pandémie pire que l'actuelle...
Pareil, elle est dans son rôle.
En toute rigueur, mieux vaut effectivement se préparer au pire... En espérant qu'il ne se produise pas.
Le fait qu'elle s'exprime au Royaume-Uni a peut-être son importance.
Dans les premiers temps de la pandémie, Boris Johnson a largement minimisé l'importance de la crise... Jusqu'à être contaminé lui-même, comme bien d'autres chefs d'états (Trump, Macron, etc...)
Mais bien plus récemment, vers l'été dernier et jusqu'au début de l'automne, les Britanniques, sur les conseils de leurs autorités politiques et sanitaires semblent avoir relâché beaucoup trop et beaucoup trop tôt les gestes barrières et l'ensemble des mesures de protection.
Le Royaume-Uni est aujourd'hui particulièrement endeuillé, et leur système de santé, de même que leur système économique et social, semblent être plus abîmés encore qu'en France, par exemple.
Après, nul besoin de distribuer des bons et des mauvais points aux uns et aux autres ; je disais ça pour dire qu'une intervention de ce genre avait sans doute un peu plus de sens au Royaume-Uni qu'en France, par exemple...

Elle n'est pas là pour rassurer mais plutôt pour alerter.
D'un autre côté, ajouter du stress au stress n'est pas forcément la meilleure idée en ce moment, comme le dit Romuald plus haut... 
La situation est déjà assez inquiétante comme ça sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'en rajouter une couche...
Sauf si c'est pour annoncer des informations vraiment nouvelles... Ce qui n'est manifestement pas le cas ici.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

Mème punition que les discothèques !









						Covid-19 : à partir de vendredi, il sera interdit de danser dans les bars et les restaurants pendant quatre semaines
					

Cette période correspond à celle de la fermeture des discothèques annoncée lundi par le gouvernement.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2021)

Il faut rester extrêmement prudents sur les spécificités du variant Omicron, mais voici les hypothèses les plus probables actuellement :

1) Omicron semble bien être beaucoup plus contagieux que Delta (à peu près 2 fois) 

2) Omicron ne semble pas, à l'heure actuelle, être plus virulent ou plus lethal que Delta.
Il est même possible que ce soit l'inverse.
Toutefois, toujours pas de certitude à ce stade. D'une part parce qu'Omicron a été détecté pour la première fois le 24 novembre. Or, les formes graves ne se développent qu'après plusieurs semaines. De plus, les études actuelles portent essentiellement sur des infections en Afrique du Sud, où la population a une moyenne d'âge très jeune, et donc peu susceptible de développer des formes graves.

3) L'échappement immunitaire d'Omicron semble se confirmer.

Sur la délicate question de l'efficacité des vaccins, les études, toutes très récentes évidemment, sont aussi nombreuses que parfois contradictoires, malheureusement.

* 
Selon l'OMS, les vaccins actuels protègent contre Omicron.* 

* 
Selon Pfizer BioNtech, leur vaccin actuel est efficace, mais uniquement avec trois doses. * 
Ils préparent tout de même une nouvelle version de leur vaccin, adapté à Omicron, et prévu pour la fin du mois de Mars. 

Selon une étude sud-africaine, à considérer avec beaucoup de prudence, * les vaccins actuels pourraient être jusqu'à 40 fois moins efficaces avec Omicron. *
Pfizer BioNtech se veut beaucoup plus rassurant.

* Comme Pfizer BioNtech, Moderna prépare une nouvelle formule de leur vaccin adaptée à Omicron, qui devrait être disponible au début de l'année 2022 aux États-Unis.*


Certaines personnes se demandent s'il vaut mieux une troisième dose (ou "booster") avec les vaccins actuellement disponibles ou s'il faut attendre les nouvelles versions.
La réponse est sans appel et fait consensus : le meilleur booster est celui que vous obtiendrez le plus rapidement.

Donc, troisième dose dès que possible pour tout le monde. (Au moins pour les adultes de 18 ans et plus éligibles, soit, en France 5 mois après la 2ème dose).

Et s'il est très souhaitable de se tenir au courant des études les plus récentes sur Omicron, n'oublions pas qu'au moment où je poste, la 5ème vague qui sévit dans de nombreux pays européens dont la France est une vague Delta.

Même si Omicron se propage plus ou moins 2 fois plus vite que Delta, ce dernier ne devrait pas être remplacé par Omicron avant plusieurs semaines.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2021)

Non vaccinés, personnes âgées.... Quel est le profil des patients en réanimation ?
					

Les données vaccinales concernant les patients en réanimation montrent l'importance du rappel.




					www.lexpress.fr
				




et aussi









						Dose de rappel : comment le vaccin Moderna est revenu au centre du jeu
					

Dans les centres de vaccination, Moderna prime désormais, au risque de dérouter certains patients venus faire leur rappel avec du Pfizer.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2021)

Hauts-de-Seine : une femme faussement vaccinée contre le Covid décède à l'hôpital


----------



## patxito (11 Décembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dose de rappel : comment le vaccin Moderna est revenu au centre du jeu
> 
> 
> Dans les centres de vaccination, Moderna prime désormais, au risque de dérouter certains patients venus faire leur rappel avec du Pfizer.
> ...


De fait, j'ai reçu ma 3ème dose en centre avant-hier, après deux doses de Pfizer (signalé à l'infirmière lorsqu'elle m'a interrogé sur la date de ma 2ème dose), et ce n'est qu'après coup que j'ai constaté (sur le billet remis à la sortie du box, ladite infirmière ne m'ayant donné aucune info) que je venais de me faire injecter une 1/2 dose de Moderna.

Je l'ai d'autant plus mauvaise que les effets secondaires ont été bien plus important dans mon cas qu'avec le Pfizer : fièvre, courbatures, migraine et nausée, un vrai plaisir...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2021)

L’information des patients n'a jamais été le fort de la médecine française qui pratique plus volontiers l’infantilisation. Quand on tombe entre leurs mains on a à leurs yeux moins de droits que les animaux.

Dans ton cas, il s’agit d’un mépris manifeste des consignes claires du ministère :
"Le ministère précise cependant que *"tous les rendez-vous pris en Pfizer doivent être honorés en Pfizer"*. En cas de nécessité de substituer des rendez-vous Pfizer en Moderna, une prise de contact en amont (par SMS le plus souvent) doit permettre à la personne contactée de se voir offrir la possibilité d'annuler son rendez-vous en cas d'indisponibilité Pfizer, afin de pouvoir reprendre rendez-vous là où le vaccin Pfizer est disponible."


----------



## patxito (11 Décembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’information des patients n'a jamais été le fort de la médecine française qui pratique plus volontiers l’infantilisation.
> 
> Dans ton cas, il s’agit d’un mépris manifeste des consignes claire du ministère :
> "Le ministère précise cependant que *"tous les rendez-vous pris en Pfizer doivent être honorés en Pfizer"*. En cas de nécessité de substituer des rendez-vous Pfizer en Moderna, une prise de contact en amont (par SMS le plus souvent) doit permettre à la personne contactée de se voir offrir la possibilité d'annuler son rendez-vous en cas d'indisponibilité Pfizer, afin de pouvoir reprendre rendez-vous là où le vaccin Pfizer est disponible."


Je suis bruxellois, mais la médecine belge n'a rien à envier à la française en matière d'infantilisation...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Je suis bruxellois, mais la médecine belge n'a rien à envier à la française en matière d'infantilisation...


Chez nous, ils doivent nous prévenir (normalement).

Je ne suis pas anti-vaccin ou anti-Moderna mais ils ont intérêt à me prévenir « en amont ». Question de principe.

Cela dit, pour les symptômes, The Big avait déjà signalé qu’ils allaient croissant au fur et à mesure de ses rappels.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Hauts-de-Seine : une femme faussement vaccinée contre le Covid décède à l'hôpital


Pas un mot sur le médecin. C’est pourtant un criminel.

Je ne comprends pas. Je sais pourtant ce que certains « docteurs » ont été capables de faire dans l'histoire mais ça me sidère toujours autant.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

C'est vrai que cette troisième dose fatigue plus  .


----------



## Diaoulic (11 Décembre 2021)

@ patxito 
il y a les réalités "terrains, j'imagine que c'est la meme situation chez vous:


			https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagne/rennes-35000/vaccination-a-rennes-ils-esperaient-pfizer-c-est-moderna-certains-font-demi-tour-64841f3c-59d8-11ec-8b71-6956ea426804
		


Mais le fait de ne pas te prévenir reste super limite....


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2021)

3° dose ce matin, Pfizer. De toutes façons j'avais eu astra Z pour les deux premiers, alors...
Pas d'effets secondaires pour le moment, on verra demain.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2021)

Moi c'est mardi, Pfizer à priori...
Hier j'étais très fatigué...


----------



## patxito (11 Décembre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> @ patxito
> il y a les réalités "terrains, j'imagine que c'est la meme situation chez vous:
> 
> 
> ...


J'imagine en effet qu'ils n'avaient plus que du Moderna en stock, OK, mais le minimum c'est quand même de le dire avant de piquer...


----------



## boninmi (11 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que cette troisième dose fatigue plus  .


Pas en ce qui me concerne.
Sauf l'énorme rhume que je me tape en ce moment et qui ne semble avoir aucun rapport avec le schmilblick.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> ... je venais de me faire injecter une 1/2 dose de Moderna.


Pourquoi une 1/2 dose ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Sauf l'énorme rhume que je me tape en ce moment et qui ne semble avoir aucun rapport avec le schmilblick.


Toi aussi ???  ... Moi ça fait 3 jours que je ne sors plus !  ... Maux de tête, nez qui coule, toux (en plus de ma bronchite chronique), éternuements, mais ... pas de fièvre !
Heureusement, j'avais encore un peu de sirop pour matou ma toux en stock ! pfffffff ! 
Courage !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pourquoi une 1/2 dose ?


Ils ne t’injectent qu’une demi-dose pour le rappel.


----------



## patxito (11 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pourquoi une 1/2 dose ?


Question qui m’a aussi turlupiné. L’explication que j’ai trouvé sur internet serait qu’il y a 100 microgrammes d’ARN messager dans une dose de Moderna, soit 50 dans une demi-dose. Or, dans une dose de Pfizer, il y a 30 microgrammes, soit moins que dans une demi-dose de Moderna. Du coup il t’injecte en rappel 1/2 dose en Moderna.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Question qui m’a aussi turlupiné. L’explication que j’ai trouvé sur internet serait qu’il y a 100 microgrammes d’ARN messager dans une dose de Moderna, soit 50 dans une demi-dose. Or, dans une dose de Pfizer, il y a 30 microgrammes, soit moins que dans une demi-dose de Moderna. Du coup il t’injecte en rappel 1/2 dose en Moderna.


Mathématiquement, ça parait logique.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ne t’injectent qu’une demi-dose pour le rappel.


Alors du coup, @patxito n'aurait du recevoir qu'un quart de dose.

Bon ça ma l'air très compliqué, je prendrais ce qu'on voudra bien m'injecter.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Ou pouvons nous voir la dose injectée ?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou pouvons nous voir la dose injectée ?



C'est inscrit sur ton attestation vaccinale.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est inscrit sur ton attestation vaccinale.


Je ne trouve pas la quantité injectée


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la quantité injectée


Ce n'est pas la quantité qui compte, mais la nature !


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la quantité injectée


Oups, je pensais que tu parlais de l'origine du vaccin (Moderna, Pfizer etc.).

Après, dans cette article t'as le résumé de ce qu'expliquait @patxito précédemment.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi c'est mardi, Pfizer à priori...


Bon, ce sera Moderna


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, ce sera Moderna


Tu pense que cela change grand chose  ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, ce sera Moderna


J'ai eu les 3 doses de Pfizer ! Si on m'avait proposé un autre vaccin pour la 3ième dose, j'aurai refusé tout net !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai eu les 3 doses de Pfizer ! Si on m'avait proposé un autre vaccin pour la 3ième dose, j'aurai refusé tout net !


Pour quelle raison ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour quelle raison ?


Parce que !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2021)

Moi je fais marcher tous les commerces, c'est comme pour le pain, je ne l'achète pas toujours au même endroit...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je fais marcher tous les commerces, c'est comme pour le pain, je ne l'achète pas toujours au même endroit...


Pour la 4ème dose, du coup, tu iras plutôt vers le vaccin russe ou le chinois ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pour la 4ème dose


Astrazeneca...
Et pour la 5e, je sucerai le sang de ma compagne...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

C'est inquietant  









						Le variant Omicron se propage à un rythme inédit, juge l’OMS
					

On dénombre « un peu plus de 130 cas du variant Omicron » en France, a déclaré le porte-parole du gouvernement, Gabriel Attal, mardi.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est inquietant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perso, je me contrefiche de ce que raconte l'OMS. Qui survivra verra.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qui survivra verra.


Et inversement


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2021)

__





						Covid-19 : Olivier Véran réfléchit à «un système de repentis» pour les bénéficiaires de faux passes sanitaires
					

Le ministre de la Santé a plaidé la clémence pour ceux qui font le choix de la vaccination après l'avoir refusée. «Tolérance zéro», en revanche, pour ceux qui fabriquent ces faux passes.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2021)

Un mot sur un sujet évoqué par certains d'entre-vous dans les pages précédentes : le fait de ne pas recevoir le même vaccin en troisième dose qu'en schéma primo-vaccinal. 
Ou même, avoir reçu deux vaccins différents en primo-vaccination et un troisième pour la troisième dose. 

Le Vidal avait mis en ligne un long article sur la questions des deux vaccins 
pour la primo-vaccination. (* Le Prime-Boost hétérologue sur le Vidal.* Article concernant uniquement les deux premières injections. La deuxième est le fameux "Prime-Boost".) 

En gros, ces panachage de vaccins ne sont pas recommandés par les laboratoires qui fabriquent les vaccins. 
En le citant de mémoire, le PDG de Moderna avait dit en substance "Si vous avez commencé avec Pfizer, continuez avec Pfizer. Si vous avez commencé avec Moderna, continuez avec Moderna." 
Les laboratoires en question déconseillent le panachage non pas parce qu'ils considèrent que le procédé est dangereux, mais parce qu'ils ne l'ont pas testé. Chaque laboratoire teste uniquement son propre produit. 

Par contre, * les médecins s'accordent pour dire qu'un schéma vaccinal hétérologue est au moins aussi efficace voire davantage qu'un schéma vaccinal homologue. *  





Moonwalker a dit:


> Perso, je me contrefiche de ce que raconte l'OMS. Qui survivra verra.




Je ne me suis jamais fichu de ce que disait l'OMS, encore moins en ce moment.
Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, il me semble que l'OMS n'a pas dit trop de bêtises jusqu'à maintenant sur la Covid-19.

Bien que le point de vue de l'OMS sur la progression de la Covid-19 en 2022 semble procéder d'un optimisme qui peut sembler décalé dans le contexte d'aujourd'hui, je vous recommande de suivre * les dernières prévisions de cette institution.*

Certes, nous sommes en France au pic de la 5ème vague (variant Delta), ou plutôt sur un plateau haut, avec l'arrivée désormais imminente de la sixième vague (variant Omicron), qui n'annonce rien de bon.
Pas de quoi paniquer, ceci dit, mais pas non plus le moment de relâcher la vigilance de chacun, loin de là.

Et puisque les prochaines semaines s'annoncent difficiles, et le début de l'année 2022 aussi, donc, cette communication de l'OMS est la bienvenue.
Leurs médecins sont sérieux, leurs outils de modélisation mathématique aussi.

Donc, sans prendre cet avis de l'OMS pour argent comptant, j'ai envie de croire dans le contenu optimiste de leur dernière communication.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2021)

* L'OMS homologue en urgence le vaccin Covovax. * 

Il ne s'agit pas d'un vaccin à ARN Messager, mais d'un* 
vaccin à protéines recombinantes*.
Les vaccins à base de sous-unités protéiques sont d'une conception plus classique que les vaccins à base D'ARN Messager.
Mais ici, le procédé de l'utilisation d'une protéine du virus a été clairement modernisé et amélioré, avec des résultats prometteurs face à la Covid-19.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2021)

Toulouse : parce qu'il ne portait pas de masque, un élève de 6 ans quitte l'école et se retrouve seul dans la rue
					

Après s’être présenté, lundi 13 décembre, à l’entrée de l’école Bonnefoy sans masque, l’élève de 6 ans se retrouve seul dans la rue. Colère des parents pour une « maladresse » reconnue par l’inspection.




					www.ladepeche.fr
				




Et une loi entend obliger les parents à confier leurs enfants à ces @#%


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Décembre 2021)

ils auraient pu lui filer un masque quand même.

mais avant je lui aurais fait traverser la cour cul nu avec son slip en guise de masque  devant tout le monde pour que la prochaine fois il ne l'oublie pas


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2021)

Pour une fois, je pousse un coup de gueule contre ce protocole de vaccination débile, au moins concernant la "troisième dose" de Moderna.

Je viens d'avoir cette soit-disant troisième dose...
En fait, j'ai eu droit à une demi-dose comme la plupart des gens en ce moment, malgré mon insistance pour en avoir une entière.


Je récapitule en vitesse.

Au début de la campagne de troisième dose, le Moderna était injecté en dose pleine comme le Pfizer BioNTech. 
Certes, le Moderna est dosé à 100 microgrammes d'ARN Messager contre 30 microgrammes pour Pfizer BioNTech. 
Mais ce sont de rarissimes myocardites bénignes qui ont décidé les autorités françaises à remplacer les pleines doses de Moderna par des demi-doses. 
Ce qui pourrait à la limite se comprendre avec le variant Delta mais * pas avec le variant Omicron*, hélas.

Je pense qu'en temps de pandémie comme n'importe quand, il faut savoir prendre des risques. Le tout étant de savoir lesquels. 
Au nom du principe de liberté, certains ont encore le droit de ne pas se vacciner du tout, quitte à provoquer leur propre mort et peut-être celle d'autres personnes. 
Et au nom d'un principe de précaution poussé jusqu'à la caricature, des patients n'ont pas le droit de recevoir une pleine dose de vaccin, malgré les recommandations du Conseil Scientifique ???... (voir le lien plus haut). 

Je n'ai jamais eu peur des aiguilles ni des vaccins, et aujourd'hui moins que jamais. J'étais plus que prêt à accepter les fameux risques de rarissimes myocardites bénignes (ou même sévères, je m'en fous !). 
Je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet, mais mon état de santé n'est pas resplendissant, et encore une fois je n'ai peur ni du vaccin Moderna ni d'aucun autre, ni des effets secondaires indésirables de n'importe quel vaccin. 
Mais j'ai peur de cette saloperie de virus. 

Si certains ont le droit de prendre des risques idiots en ne se vaccinant pas du tout, pourquoi ne pas autoriser des gens à prendre un risque plus intelligent et mieux calculé en se vaccinant pleinement ???... 

Je devrais avoir le droit d'avoir des peurs sélectives et de prendre mes propres risques. 

Bref... 


Selon toute vraisemblance et d'après les informations qui m'ont été confirmées à la pharmacie dont je reviens (ça vaut ce que ça vaut), la deuxième génération de vaccins à ARN Messager sera probablement disponible en France en Mars. (Moderna et Pfizer BioNTech travaillent sur des nouvelles formules de leurs vaccins à ARN Messager, adaptées au variant Omicron comme je l'avais dit dans un post précédent).

Patientons d'ici-là, et espérons que le protocole de troisième dose sera bientôt à nouveau modifié pour rétablir le Moderna en pleine dose, selon les recommandations du conseil scientifique.


----------



## aCLR (17 Décembre 2021)

Je vous lis depuis quelques jours sans piper mot de la même manière que je ne prêtais pas attention aux avertissements des libérés du service militaire obligatoire – du temps où ça existait encore. Rhâa ! Le service militaire obligatoire ! Ça c'était le bon temps… Quelques jours après mon incorporation, nous avions eu droit à la piqûre. C'était autre chose que la seringuette anti-covid. Je ne me suis jamais demandé ce qu'il y avait dedans. Seulement, au vue des réactions cutanées à la hauteur de l'épaule chez certains bleubites, à savoir rougeur, boursouflure, bouton purulent suivie d'un cratère de la taille d'une pièce de cinq francs et j'en passe, je me suis dis qu'avec ce vaccin là, on serait grosso modo dans le même cas de figure.

Piqué de ma troisième dose au moderna lundi dernier, après deux doses de pfizer, je peux vous dire que cette semaine s'est bien passée. Une légère douleur à l'épaule piquée le premier soir suivi de toussotements dans la nuit et une grosse suée la nuit suivante ont été mes seuls symptômes pouvant être rattachés à cette injection. Je suis, comme lors de mon passage devant l'infirmier militaire, passé à côté du reste…

Alors, 30, 50 ou 100 µg d'arn messager injecté pour 3, 6, 9 ou 12 mois, je dois dire que ça me va. Je me cague de choisir l'emballage, le fabricant ou le dosage. Par contre, je vous rejoins sur l'absurdité du libre-arbitre laissé aux non-vaccinés. C'est tout sauf productif. Le lien postée l'autre jour par TimeCapsule sur cette femme faussement vaccinée et finalement décédée du virus sans avoir avoué son subterfuge montre combien certains et certaines ont perdu le sens des réalités. Alors qu'elle est simple, la réalité. Il faut se vacciner ! Et peut-être même qu'il faudrait s'infecter au virus entre deux shoots d'arn histoire que nos anticorps soient au top.

Sur ce, prenez soin de vous et passez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année – en respectant les consignes machin tout ça


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2021)

Au revoir le Pass Sanitaire !!!...
Et bienvenue au Pass Vaccinal !!!...



Enfin une (autre) bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et bienvenue au Pass Vaccinal !!!...


Eh oui, une petite pression supplémentaire pour les 6 millions de français qui ne sont pas encore vaccinés. Ils ne pourront plus aller dans un bar avec l'ancienne formule. Il y a encore du chemin à parcourir, car il n'y a que 17 millions de Français qui ont un parcours vaccinal complet avec 3 doses !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur ce, prenez soin de vous et passez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année – en respectant les consignes machin tout ça


Toi aussi


----------



## aCLR (17 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Eh oui, une petite pression supplémentaire pour les 6 millions de français qui ne sont pas encore vaccinés. Ils ne pourront plus aller dans un bar avec l'ancienne formule. Il y a encore du chemin à parcourir, car il n'y a que 17 millions de Français qui ont un parcours vaccinal complet avec 3 doses !


La _mutation_ du passe sanitaire en passe vaccinal n'interviendra qu'en janvier prochain. Avec un rythme d'injections égal ou supérieur à celui d'aujourd'hui, 950.000 troisième dose, fin janvier les doubles injectés auront tendu l'épaule pour leur rappel. :hope:


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2021)

À l'inverse de la plupart d'entre vous, je viens d'avoir pfizer après avoir gouté du moderna.
À se demander si je ne vis pas dans une enclave britannique (avec leur habitude de toujours faire l'inverse des autres).
Va comprendre.
Bref.
Je n'ai pas senti la piqûre et, pour l'instant, je n'ai aucune réaction.
À se demander si j'ai vraiment reçu une dose.
En tout cas, j'ai mon petit papier.
Preuve qu'il a bien du se passer quelque chose. Héhé.


----------



## aCLR (17 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> pfizer


Le Pfizer est à l'arn ce que l'Heineken est à la bière. Un truc insipide mais efficace !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À l'inverse de la plupart d'entre vous, je viens d'avoir pfizer après avoir gouté du moderna.
> À se demander si je ne vis pas dans une enclave britannique (avec leur habitude de toujours faire l'inverse des autres).
> Va comprendre.
> Bref.
> ...




C'est ce que j'avais senti (ou plutôt pas senti) avec ma première injection de Moderna.
Je n'avais absolument rien senti, moi non plus. Au point de me demander si une aiguille m'avait bien touché... Et si on m'avait bien injecté quelque chose...
Je me suis senti rassuré le lendemain, en ressentant une légère douleur au point d'injection. Ce qui prouvait que j'avais bien reçu quelque chose dans le bras !!!... 
Parfois, ça arrive avec ces vaccins, manifestement. 


Pour l'instant, j'ai un schéma vaccinal homologue, avec deux pleines doses et une demi en troisième, mais le tout en Moderna. 





aCLR a dit:


> La _mutation_ du passe sanitaire en passe vaccinal n'interviendra qu'en janvier prochain. Avec un rythme d'injections égal ou supérieur à celui d'aujourd'hui, 950.000 troisième dose, fin janvier les doubles injectés auront tendu l'épaule pour leur rappel. :hope:




Personnellement, et comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'aurais préféré une obligation vaccinale pour tout le monde tout de suite, dès que les vaccins ont été disponibles. 
Là, tout ça est bien lent et progressif à mon goût, mais le processus va clairement dans le bon sens. 
Même si le Pass Vaccinal ne prend effet que fin janvier, voire début février, tout le monde a compris que le Pass Vaccinal équivaut pratiquement à une obligation vaccinale. 
Et je pense que les effets de ce Pass Vaccinal seront observables bien avant l'entrée en vigueur du Pass Vaccinal. 
Il n'y aura que les fous furieux illuminés pour attendre le dernier moment. 
Pour accéder à une vie sociale à peu près normale, et pour ne pas vivre en hermite, il faut se faire vacciner, et je suis persuadé que les endroits proposant la vaccination vont être pris d'assaut dès les prochains jours. 

Et ça tombe bien, parce que ma tolérance à l'égard des non vaccinés commençait à accuser une légère usure, je dois l'avouer...


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> …
> 
> Et ça tombe bien, parce que ma tolérance à l'égard des non vaccinés commençait à accuser une légère usure, je dois l'avouer...


C'est pas mal aussi quand c'est dans la famille…
Et qu'on va se voir pour Noël bien sûr !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2021)

Après avoir bien dégusté pour les deux premiers vaccins, _bien malade pendant deux jours_, je crains un peu Mardi prochain ou mon épouse et moi même recevront notre troisième dose.


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2021)

Deux doses d'AZ = 48h mal au bras et mal de crâne
Troisième dose au Pfizer = nib', sauf l'hématome au niveau de l'injection douloureux quand on s'endort dessus.

En tout état de cause je préfère avoir mal au crâne pendant deux jours que de courir le risque de plus grave.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2021)

2 Pfizer puis 1 Moderna, le 2e Pfizer m'a fatigué 2 jours, le Moderna m'a fait un peu mal au bras 2 jours aussi.
Je tiens à préciser que j'ai fait 2 Pfizer à gauche et le Moderna à droite. Je ne mélange déjà pas le rhum et le whisky, alors les vaccins...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que j'ai fait 2 Pfizer à gauche et le Moderna à droite.


Monsieur est joueur.


----------



## boninmi (18 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Après avoir bien dégusté pour les deux premiers vaccins, _bien malade pendant deux jours_, je crains un peu Mardi prochain ou mon épouse et moi même recevront notre troisième dose.


Nous avons moins resenti la troisième. Prenez tout de suite du paracétamol 1 g en préventif.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Nous avons moins resenti la troisième. Prenez tout de suite du paracétamol 1 g en préventif.


Je préfère la douleur au paracétamol. Même avec Marguerite Duras.


----------



## Kevick (18 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il n'y aura que les fous furieux illuminés pour attendre le dernier moment.
> Pour accéder à une vie sociale à peu près normale, et pour ne pas vivre en hermite, il faut se faire vacciner, et je suis persuadé que les endroits proposant la vaccination vont être pris d'assaut dès les prochains jours.
> 
> Et ça tombe bien, parce que ma tolérance à l'égard des non vaccinés commençait à accuser une légère usure, je dois l'avouer...



Je suis donc ce que tu décris. 0 dose (et jamais testé) avec une vie sociale très frugale depuis un bon petit moment. Le passe n'a rien changé à ma vie vu que je n'allais de toute façon pas dans les lieux où il est exigé.
Pour l'instant je ne suis pas concerné par tout ça vu que je ne suis pas français. Malheureusement ici nous subissons la politique française et l'avenir nous dira ce que notre gouvernement bêtement suiviste décidera.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> avec une vie sociale très frugale depuis un bon petit moment


C'est sûr que l'ermite au fond de sa grotte a moins de risque de se faire contaminer ou de contaminer un autre ermite...


----------



## patxito (18 Décembre 2021)

Vers un confinement strict jusqu'à la mi-janvier aux Pays-Bas : le Premier ministre prendra la parole à 19h, voici les mesures sur la table
					

De strictes mesures anti-Covid devraient être annoncées samedi aux Pays-Bas, l'équipe d'experts qui conseille le gouvernement depuis le début de la pandémie ayant préconisé un retour au confinement afin de freiner la propagation du variant Omicron, selon les médias néerlandais.




					www.lalibre.be
				




Reste à voir si les hollandais vont cette fois le respecter… depuis l’annonce de la mesure, ils se sont rués dans les boutiques pour faire leurs courses de Noël…


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2021)

Pas de feu d'artifice 









						Covid-19 : le feu d’artifice et les concerts du Nouvel An sur les Champs-Elysées sont annulés
					

La Mairie de Paris a fait part samedi de l’annulation des festivités prévues sur les Champs-Elysées pour la Saint-Sylvestre.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Kevick (18 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est sûr que l'ermite au fond de sa grotte a moins de risque de se faire contaminer ou de contaminer un autre ermite...


C'est mon côté agoraphobe voire misanthrope.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)

Un pass sanitaire pour aller travailler  !









						Un pass sanitaire obligatoire pour aller travailler? Ce que répond le ministre de la Santé
					

Les Français devraient bientôt présenter un pass sanitaire pour se rendre à leur travail. Alors que le gouvernement s'apprête à instaurer en France le pass vaccinal, le texte législatif devrait comporter un volet conditionnant l'accès à son poste de travail à la présentation d'un sésame sanitaire.




					www.nicematin.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pass sanitaire pour aller travailler  !


Je commence à en avoir sacrément marre de toutes ces mesures répétitives (actées ou prévues) !  
Quand je vois ce qu'il se passe en France et aux Pays-bas je crains que la Belgique, en tant que gros copieur de ses voisins, n'y arrive aussi !

Je ne supporte plus ces discriminations entre les vaccinés et les non vaccinés qui enflent au jour le jour et qui pénalisent, non seulement les non vaccinés mais surtout leurs enfants et leur entourage - dans mon patelin, certains parents non vaccinés n'ont plus accès aux fêtes scolaires ni aux stages sportifs de leurs enfants alors qu'il est médicalement acté que les vaccinés peuvent être aussi contaminés ou contaminants dans une moindre mesure, je le conçois bien !

Et là, je ne parle pas de gros complotistes, mais de gens comme vous et moi, qui, légitimement ont des doutes sur les conséquences éventuelles des différents vaccins au vu des hésitations et des allers retours de nos gouvernements respectifs et de leurs conseillers sanitaires, et qui sont prêts à subir des tests PCR pour tenter de vivre normalement et de protéger tant les autres qu'eux mêmes !

La goutte qui fait déborder le vase c'est la vaccination des enfants entre 5 et 12 ans qui, une nouvelle fois est laissée au libre choix des parents, ce qui augmentera encore les discriminations au sein de la population selon qu'on fasse partie d'une catégorie ou d'une autre !

Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de brûler virtuellement mon pass sanitaire ... Pourtant vacciné avec les 3 doses, je ne l'utiliserai plus dans les endroits discriminants où on refuse l'entrée à une certaine catégorie de personnes en demandant à notre gouvernement de *prendre ses responsabilités* et d'*assumer les conséquences* d'une vaccination obligatoire pour tous les citoyens ! Et hop ! plus de tergiversations ... dura lex sed lex !


----------



## patxito (19 Décembre 2021)

Le pass sanitaire n'embête pas que les non vaccinés, j'en ai marre de devoir le sortir à longueur de journée (pourquoi faire, protéger les non vaccinés ? Qu'ils assument leur choix) alors que triplement vacciné, je devrais pouvoir vivre librement...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé de brûler virtuellement mon pass sanitaire ... Pourtant vacciné avec les 3 doses, je ne l'utiliserai plus dans les endroits discriminants où on refuse l'entrée à une certaine catégorie de personnes en demandant à notre gouvernement de *prendre ses responsabilités* et d'*assumer les conséquences* d'une vaccination obligatoire pour tous les citoyens ! Et hop ! plus de tergiversations ... dura lex sed lex !


Je te suis.


patxito a dit:


> Le pass sanitaire n'embête pas que les non vaccinés, j'en ai marre de devoir le sortir à longueur de journée ... alors que triplement vacciné, je devrais pouvoir vivre librement...


D'accord, mais je suppose que ça ne se voit pas sur ton visage que tu es triplement vacciné.

En aparté, je glisse qu'il faut toujours un peu se méfier de ce qu'on semble lire sur le visage des gens.
Parole d'un type qui porte sur son visage l'inscription : "Arrêtez-moi, je transporte quelque chose d'illégal et je ne suis pas fréquentable".


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> D'accord, mais je suppose que ça ne se voit pas sur ton visage que tu es triplement vacciné.


Je croyais qu'avec les vaccins on nous inoculait une puce 5G. Elle ne pourrait pas faire office de pass ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)

Coronavirus – La seule habitante d’une île se fait vacciner
					

En signe de solidarité, cette Grecque de 75 ans qui est l’unique habitante de Kinaros depuis 8 ans a demandé à recevoir la protection contre le Covid.




					www.lematin.ch


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19 : surdosage pour six enfants dans un vaccinodrome du Mans
					

Selon l'Agence régionale de santé, les éventuels effets post vaccinaux pour ces six enfants peuvent être principalement de la fièvre et des courbatures.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




"Jean Castex s'était rendu samedi dans ce vaccinodrome."

À croire que l’incompétence est plus contagieuse que le Covid.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2021)

Aux dernières nouvelles, la Belgique n'envisagerait (admirez le conditionnel !) pas la mise en place d'un "passeport vaccinal" tel qu'il est préconisé en France ... Pour une fois, on ne copierait pas le voisin !  

Les non vaccinés pourraient donc toujours participer à des événements ou à la vie sociale sous le couvert d'un test PCR préalable.

Le gouvernement envisage la mise en place d'un passeport vaccinal de manière *concomitante* avec l'obligation vaccinale pour tous.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Décembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles, la Belgique n'envisagerait (admirez le conditionnel !) pas la mise en place d'un "passeport vaccinal" tel qu'il est préconisé en France ... Pour une fois, on ne copierait pas le voisin !
> 
> Les non vaccinés pourraient donc toujours participer à des événements ou à la vie sociale sous le couvert d'un test PCR préalable.
> 
> Le gouvernement envisage la mise en place d'un passeport vaccinal de manière *concomitante* avec l'obligation vaccinale pour tous.


Ce que je comprend c'est que la Belgique envisage les deux solutions.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19: décès de deux représentants de l'Intersyndicale en Martinique. Alain Decaille et Aimé Agat, qui dénonçaient l'obligation vaccinale, sont décédés des suites du Covid.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

Belgique – Arrêté juste avant de recevoir… sa 9e dose!
					

L’homme se présentait à chaque fois avec une carte d’identité différente, sans doute pour vendre des pass sanitaires à des non-vaccinés.




					www.lematin.ch


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Belgique – Arrêté juste avant de recevoir… sa 9e dose!
> 
> 
> L’homme se présentait à chaque fois avec une carte d’identité différente, sans doute pour vendre des pass sanitaires à des non-vaccinés.
> ...


En dehors de toutes considérations concernant le pourquoi du comment, on peut se demander plusieurs choses :
y a-t-il un risque à se faire vacciner plus que de raison ?
y a-t-il un bénéfice à se faire vacciner plus que de raison ?


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2021)

Moi, j'ai eut ma 3eme piquouze... 

Vazzy man!, wwhhoooaaaaa... une bonne dose de moderna pur a 100 %... rrrhhhhaaaaaaaaaa... c' est de la bonne !!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j'ai eut ma 3eme piquouze...
> 
> Vazzy man!, wwhhoooaaaaa... une bonne dose de moderna pur a 100 %... rrrhhhhaaaaaaaaaa... c' est de la bonne !!




Tu veux dire que tu as eu une dose de Moderna entière, à 100 microgrammes d'ARN Messager ?
Si c'est le cas, et considérant que j'ai eu le droit à une troisième dose de Moderna dosée à 50%, soit 50 microgrammes d'ARN Messager (comme la grande majorité des gens), je t'envie. 
Tu es un sacré veinard ! 

Si c'était juste une blague, ce post n'a aucune importance.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

C'est pas rassurant  









						«Aucun pays ne pourra se sortir de la pandémie à coups de doses de rappel», selon l'OMS
					

Le patron de l'OMS a mis en garde mercredi 22 décembre contre l'illusion qu'il suffirait d'administrer des doses de rappel pour se sortir de la pandémie...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2021)

J' ignore completement si c' était dosé a 50 %

Je vais retourné vor les pompiers!!!

"Quoi??!!! qu'apprend je ???!!!!! vous m' auriez filé une dose coupée???!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas rassurant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que j'adore, ce sont les commentaires de tous ceux qui en profitent pour dire que les vaccins ne servent à rien sauf à enrichir big pharma et les gouvernements corrompus.
Sauf qu'ils devraient apprendre à lire : l'OMS parle des RAPPELS, pas des vaccins. Et si on prend la peine de lire l'article on voit que l'avertissement concerne les rappels parce qu'ils mobilisent les vaccins dans les pays déjà largement vaccinés au détriment des autres dont la population, peu ou pas vaccinée, laisse libre cours au virus de se propager et surtout de muter.
Et que donc les vaccins font partie de la solution.


----------



## aCLR (22 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> les vaccins ne servent à rien sauf à enrichir big pharma


On pourrait demander au BTP de plancher sur le prochain vaccin histoire de diversifier les enrichissements, non ?!


----------



## boninmi (22 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> De mon point de vue, le gouvernement français est sidérant ! Dans 2 jours on fête Noël et avec autant de contaminés, aucune consigne particulière. En deux jours on passe de 15 075 contaminés à 84 272 contaminés...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 250263
> 
> ...


Oui mais, remarque déjà faite il y a longtemps, les chiffres sont à rapporter au nombre de tests effectués. Les gens se ruent sur le tests actuellement en vue des regroupements familiaux.
Pour ce quoi est dans l'affluence dans les commerces, ce n'est pas rare à la veille de Noël ... On peut s'en préoccuper, mais les gens sont tous masqués.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On peut s'en préoccuper, mais les gens sont tous masqués.


Ah oui et avec un masque qui date de quand ?


----------



## Diaoulic (22 Décembre 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ai exploré cette page, y compris les rubriques "Vaccination" et "Mortalité", je n'ai trouvé aucun élément en rapport avec ma question. J'ai peut-être mal cherché.
> Je trouve qu'il s'agit pourtant d'une information cruciale.


Oui et non,
le seul indice de mortalité chez les vaccinés ne veut pas dire grand choses, les comorbidités de chacun jouent le rôle le plus important dans un décès suite à la covid.
étant immunodéprimé ++, les 4 doses de vaccin ne me garantissent aucunement d'échapper à un dénouement fatal en cas de contamination, il est juste probable, dans mon cas, que cela aide à éviter le pire, mais qui sait....


----------



## boninmi (22 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui et avec un masque qui date de quand ?


Les gens essaient de faire preuve d'un minimum de responsabilité. Ils se font tester en masse, 846702 par jour actuellement. Mais seulement 6,2 % de ces tests sont positifs, ce qui reste une proportion assez stable ces derniers temps. Le taux de reproduction R est en baisse rapide à 1,1, ce qui irait dans une tendance de stabilisation de l'épidémie, sauf que petit micron risque fort de balayer tout ça dans les prochains jours.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19 : 84000 nouveaux cas, plus de 16100 patients hospitalisés
					

Le ministre de la Santé, Olivier Véran, a annoncé mercredi matin qu’on dépassera « très vraisemblablement les 100 000 contaminations par jou




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> étant immunodéprimé ++, les 4 doses de vaccin ne me garantissent aucunement d'échapper à un dénouement fatal en cas de contamination, il est juste probable, dans mon cas, que cela aide à éviter le pire, mais qui sait....


4 doses ?? 
Nous allons être sous perfusions ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Décembre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Oui et non,
> le seul indice de mortalité chez les vaccinés ne veut pas dire grand choses, les comorbidités de chacun jouent le rôle le plus important dans un décès suite à la covid.
> étant immunodéprimé ++, les 4 doses de vaccin ne me garantissent aucunement d'échapper à un dénouement fatal en cas de contamination, il est juste probable, dans mon cas, que cela aide à éviter le pire, mais qui sait....


Je comprends et tu fais bien de le rappeler. Toutefois, il me semblerait choquant d'avoir des taux de mortalité similaires ou même voisins entre vaccinés et non vaccinés. Il est évident qu'il faudrait distinguer les personnes présentant des facteurs de comorbidité particulièrement significatifs face à la covid 19, facteurs que l'on commence à bien cerner aujourd'hui (connaissance issue de la pratique et de la douloureuse expérience, l'empirisme a de beaux jours devant lui...).

Je reste sur ma faim.

"4 doses" ? Ça commence à faire lourd. Malgré un scepticisme rationnel sur certains aspects, j'ai rien contre les vaccins, mais au bout d'un moment... 

J'étais justement au téléphone "avec la France" cet après-midi et on m'expliquait l'absence de mesures à l'approche des fêtes, perçue comme choquante, comme le ressent Locke plus haut, et probablement beaucoup d'autres. Cela montre tout de même qu'une partie de la population a intégré un comportement de prudence, sans hurler avec les loups...


----------



## Diaoulic (23 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 4 doses ??
> Nous allons être sous perfusions ?


c'est ce qui risque de m'arriver si mon test de sérologie sars cov 2 est négatif en anticorps de protéines Spike après ces 4 doses: traitement d’anticorps monoclonaux en perf tous les 12 ou 6 mois......


----------



## Diaoulic (23 Décembre 2021)

[Il est évident qu'il faudrait distinguer les personnes présentant des facteurs de comorbidité particulièrement significatifs]
Sachant que pas mal d'études montrent que des terrains génétiques/immunitaires sont à prendre en compte ds la possibilité d'une forme grave (ou décès), et qu'ils ne sont bien sûr pas connu chez une grande majorité de personnes (Qd tu vas bien, tu ne passes pas ton temps dans les Scanners/IRM/TepScan...ou dans les centres de prélèvements ), ces stats doivent être clairement chaudes à compilées et à rendre publiques à titre informatif.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2021)

Vu ce que je vois autour de moi, ça explose en effet. Jusqu'ici on était épargnés, plus ou moins, et là ça sort dans tous les coins, malgré des efforts impressionnants pour en planquer le maximum sous le tapis.
Géniale, l'idée d'avoir tenu jusqu'au bout les écoles/collèges/lycée alors que ça pète de partout depuis deux semaines.
Bref ! #vagueblanquer


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Décembre 2021)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vu ce que je vois autour de moi, ça explose en effet. Jusqu'ici on était épargnés, plus ou moins, et là ça sort dans tous les coins, malgré des efforts impressionnants pour en planquer le maximum sous le tapis.
> Géniale, l'idée d'avoir tenu jusqu'au bout les écoles/collèges/lycée alors que ça pète de partout depuis deux semaines.
> Bref ! #vagueblanquer



Certes, le niveau des contaminations est impressionnant et la situation est actuellement critique.
Parce que nous sommes vers le "pic" de la cinquième vague (plutôt un plateau haut, hélas), et que la sixième est déjà envahissante.
Donc la cinquième vague (Delta) est pour ainsi dire rejointe ou percutée par la sixième vague (Omicron).

Personnellement, je serais favorable à des mesures de restrictions de circulation strictes, éventuellement jusqu'à un reconfinement.
Et apparemment, il faut le faire avant le 31 décembre, parce qu'après ce sera trop tard pour ce type de mesures ; Omicron sera partout et il faudra gérer ça.

En supposant que le gouvernement prenne des mesures radicales dans les prochains jours, les lieux scolaires dont tu parles, qui sont plus que jamais des lieux de circulation du virus et de contamination seront les derniers à être fermés.
C'est un choix du gouvernement : fermer les lieux scolaires, c'est le tout denier recours. La mesure à prendre quand tout le reste a été essayé sans résultats suffisants.


Je ne sais pas si cette décision de "sanctuariser" l'école procède d'un bon choix...

Je crains qu'il n'y ait que des mauvais choix à faire en ce moment.
Les prochaines semaines, au moins, seront difficiles.


Soyons prudents plus que jamais, et respectons scrupuleusement les gestes barrières, même entre personnes vaccinées.
Difficile d'envisager sous l'angle d'une telle prudence une période aussi festive, mais il le faut.  


Et joyeuses fêtes tout le monde malgré tout, dans la mesure du possible !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Décembre 2021)

* 
179 807 cas en 24h*...

Soit la flambée des cas liée à la sixième vague du variant Omicron est bien là, et dans ce cas il s'agit bien d'une courbe exponentielle. 
Dans ce cas, les mesurettes annoncées par Castex hier sont pour le moins insuffisantes, voire ridicules. 

Soit l'explosion des cas positifs correspond, au moins en partie, à l'explosion des tests pour les fêtes de fin d'année. 
Et comme on dit, "plus on teste, plus on trouve". 

Ces deux hypothèses ne sont pas exclusives l'une de l'autre ; la réalité se situe peut-être quelque part entre les deux. 

Dans les prochains jours et prochaines semaines, il va falloir surveiller de près l'augmentation des admission à l'hôpital, entre autres en soins intensifs et en réanimation. Mais pas seulement. 

Dans tous les cas, le mois de janvier promet de s'avérer bien difficile, et il ne serait pas étonnant que le gouvernement communique à nouveau dans les prochains jours pour annoncer de nouvelles mesures... 

Plus que jamais, il convient non seulement de poursuivre mais de renforcer la campagne vaccinale mais aussi le respect de tous les gestes barrières à notre disposition.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2021)

En Belgique, le conseil d'état "casse" la décision du gouvernement en ce qui concerne la fermeture des lieux culturels en qualifiant lesdites mesures comme disproportionnées - La décision du conseil d'état est immédiate et non sujette à appel ! Les mesures de fermetures étaient appliquées depuis dimanche et on fait l'objet d'un afflux de désobéissances civiles des secteurs concernés et de la population.

Camouflet pour le gouvernement belge ! ​


----------



## patxito (28 Décembre 2021)

Hourrah pour le CE ! Cette décision était du même niveau d'absurdité que celles annoncées lundi en France d'interdire de boire debout, de manger dans un train, ou l’obligation de porter un masque dans la rue...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)

Un auto test n'apparait pas dans les chiffres


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19 : plus de 200 000 nouveaux cas en vingt-quatre heures en France, le port du masque obligatoire à Paris en extérieur
					

L’obligation du port du masque s’applique aux personnes âgées de plus de 11 ans, a annoncé mercredi la Préfecture de police. Parallèlement, les bars devront fermer à 2 heures du matin la nuit du Nouvel An et la suivante.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Kevick (29 Décembre 2021)

Bah alors, et les gestes barrières ? Et la distanciation sociale ? Qu'est ce qu'ils en ont fait des règles élémentaires de protection ?

Allez hop, privés de réveillon du nouvel an (ou plutôt ce qu'il en reste) !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> Bah alors, et les gestes barrières ? Et la distanciation sociale ? Qu'est ce qu'ils en ont fait des règles élémentaires de protection ?
> 
> Allez hop, privés de réveillon du nouvel an (ou plutôt ce qu'il en reste) !




Oui, probablement, mais il ne s'agit pas que du réveillon du nouvel an, comme tu l'as parfaitement compris. 

Je pense effectivement qu'il faut agir avant le réveillon.
Parce que le réveillon du nouvel an, c'est par excellence une grande occasion de brassage de populations.


Mais nous n'en sommes plus là.
Le variant Omicron est extrêmement contagieux. Sans doute trois ou quatre fois plus que le Delta.

Toutefois, le variant Omicron pourrait être plus ou moins deux fois moins virulent et moins léthal que le Delta.
Beaucoup de flou et d'incertitudes à ce sujet si on compare les études sud-africaines, danoises, et britanniques.
Des données consolidées devraient arriver dans les prochains jours, en provenance de Londres.

Et la population française étant assez bien vaccinée, bien qu'imparfaitement, elle est au moins partiellement protégée par le vaccin, malgré l'échappement immunitaire d'Omicron.
Pour l'instant, le "raz-de-marée" de la 6ème vague (Omicron) est un raz-de-marée de contaminations, mais pas encore un raz-de-marée d'hospitalisations.
Mais les hôpitaux sont déjà saturés et largement plus fragiles aujourd'hui qu'au début de la pandémie.

Les chiffres à surveiller sont ceux des hospitalisations.
Si elles augmentent vraiment très peu, ça peut passer.
Si par contre les hospitalisations augmentent dans des proportions beaucoup plus importantes, il faudra des mesures contraignantes pour réduire les contacts sociaux.
D'autant que l'hôpital n'est pas le seul concerné ; toute l'organisation de la société pourrait être menacée. 
L'info est loin d'être neuve, mais il y a déjà six jours, * le Conseil Scientifique redoutait une désorganisatkon générale de la société. * 

En cas de vagues d'hospitalisations massives, le Pass Vaccinal risque de ne pas suffire.
Ou même d'arriver un peu trop tard, considérant la vitesse de progression d'Omicron.


Un point de vue intéressant et récent pour terminer * celui de l'institut Pasteur*, qui envisage plusieurs hypothèses, des plus pessimistes aux plus optimistes, en considérant les hypothèses les plus crédibles selon eux. 


Je crains un mois de janvier très difficile, mais j'espère me tromper...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crains un mois de janvier très difficile, mais j'espère me tromper...


Ah , pire que l'année dernière ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crains un mois de janvier très difficile, mais j'espère me tromper...


Aucun souci à avoir, lr gouvernement veille à tout :






No comment...
​


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19 : le port du masque à nouveau obligatoire en extérieur à Paris dès vendredi


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , pire que l'année dernière ?




* 
Possible, oui.* 

L'échappement immunitaire d'Omicron est inquiétant, et sa vitesse se propagation aussi. 


Sur le plan sanitaire, il faut gérer la cinquième vague (Delta), qui reste sur un plateau très haut. Et il faut aussi gérer la sixième vague (Omicron), avec un variant beaucoup plus contagieux.
Or, les hôpitaux sont saturés pour plusieurs raisons : les deux vagues Covid-19, mais aussi tout le travail classique de l'hôpital, mais avec déjà des déprogrammations d'examens ou d'interventions chirurgicales, y-compris pour des patients dans des états graves.
Il faut ajouter à ça l'épuisement du corps médical hospitalier et extra-hospitalier. Les médecins de villes, pour beaucoup, et parfois même les pharmaciens sont épuisés.
En raisons des multiples séances de vaccination et de tests essentiellement liées à la Covid-19. Mais les médecins généralistes, par exemple, doivent aussi gérer les gripes saisonnières, les bronchiolites, etc... 

Sans oublier que les médecins et autres personnels médicaux et paramédicaux, hospitaliers entre autres, sont pour beaucoup absents. Certains sont positifs à la Covid-19, d'autres ont malheureusement démissionné. 

L'hôpital est donc bien plus fragile qu'il y a un an. 
De plus, avec la progression d'Omicron, les risques de désorganisation de la société dans son ensemble au sujets desquels le Conseil Scientifique alertait il y a quelques jours, sont peut-être en train de se réaliser, et pas seulement en France. 
De multiples commerces ferment et des vols aériens sont annulés, le tout à cause de cas positifs à la Covid-19. 
Pas seulement dans les pays européens voisins de la France mais aussi en Finlande et aux États-Unis, entre autres. 

Donc, oui, sur un plan sanitaire général et concernant les risques de désorganisation de la société, le mois de janvier 2022 risque d'être pire que le mois de janvier 2021. 
Dans l'hypothèse la plus haute, la seule consolation sera peut-être une moindre mortalité en raison de la probable moindre virulence du variant Omicron par rapport au variant Delta. 


Par contre, je parle uniquement du mois de janvier. 
Personne n'a de vraie visibilité au-delà. 
Et les extrapolations les plus raisonnées, notamment par de bonnes modélisations mathématiques, donnent des raisons d'espérer que 2022 sera au contraire une année plus satisfaisante que 2021. 
Je renvoie à *la récente déclaration de l'OMS qui prévoyait carrément que 2022 serait l'année de la victoire contre la Covid-19*. 
Point de vue forcément assez audacieux, mais auquel j'ai envie de croire.  
Je suis donc pessimiste pour le court terme (de maintenant à janvier 2022, en gros). 
Mais je reste fondamentalement optimiste pour le long terme et même relativement optimiste pour le moyen terme. 
 * 
Selon certaines théories émises par des virologues, infectiologues, et epidemiologistes, Omicron pourrait déjà marquer une sorte de déclin du virus, qui serait en train de devenir moins dangereux, ou serait même en train de s'éteindre. * 

(Ci-dessus, le point de vue d'*Anthony Fauci*, immunologue, et conseiller médical de la Maison Blanche.) 

 * 
Autre opinion optimiste, celle de Martin Blachier, épidémiolohiste. 
*  
 * Autre point de vue optimiste, d'un  virologue. *  

Simples hypothèses, mais encourageantes.  

Dans l'hypothèse la plus haute, Omicron pourrait contaminer tout le monde, en épargnant assez largement les vaccinés, et faire en sorte que la population atteigne la fameuse immunité collective. 
Ce qui pourrait donc amener à l'éradication du virus, qui ne trouverait plus d'hôte. Encore une fois, dans cette hypothèse, la mortalité serait bien plus élevée chez les non vaccinés que chez les vaccinés. 

Bien entendu, à ce stade, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse parmi d'autres, mais elle est intéressante. 

Attendons avec impatience les vaccins à ARN Messager de deuxième génération adaptés à Omicron. 
Ils devraient arriver aux États-Unis dès janvier, et en France en mars. 

Personne ne connaît la fin de l'histoire, mais des perspectives intéressantes commencent à apparaître...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)

Covid-19 : le site CovidTracker n'est plus en mesure de suivre l'évolution du variant Omicron


----------



## boninmi (30 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : le site CovidTracker n'est plus en mesure de suivre l'évolution du variant Omicron


Plus exactement, ce sont les données officielles qui ne sont plus fiables ...


----------



## patxito (1 Janvier 2022)

Mesures contre le Covid : ci-gît la démocratie libérale
					

Il faut bien constater que critiquer la politique sanitaire en invoquant la démocratie et les principes juridiques qui la fondent est devenu inaudible, d’autant que les juges valident toutes les décisions de l’exécutif




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19. Un député veut faire payer aux non-vaccinés leur hospitalisation
					

Sébastien Huyghe, député LR du Nord, voudrait que les non-vaccinés qui sont hospitalisés en raison d'une infection au Covid-19 paient une partie de leurs frais de soins. Il a déposé un amendement à l'Assemblée nationale qui a été rejeté. Il indique que cet amendement "doit servir à provoquer le...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2022)

Un vaccin contre le Covid sous forme de patch va être testé à Unisanté


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un vaccin contre le Covid sous forme de patch va être testé à Unisanté




En soi, pourquoi pas ?
Toute initiative scientifique destinée à combattre la Covid-19 est à suivre avec intérêt.

Là, ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'en cas de succès des phases 1, 2, et 3, ce nouveau vaccin ne sera pas disponible avant... 2025.
Autant dire, du moins je l'espère, que ce vaccin risque d'arriver après la bataille...


----------



## Diaoulic (2 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En soi, pourquoi pas ?
> Toute initiative scientifique destinée à combattre la Covid-19 est à suivre avec intérêt.
> 
> Là, ce qui me gêne, c'est qu'en cas de succès des phases 1, 2, et 3, ce nouveau vaccin ne sera pas disponible avant... 2025.
> Autant dire, du moins je l'espère, que ce vaccin risque d'arriver après la bataille...


tout d'abord, Excellente année à tout l'monde,
Après la bataille?, j'ai bien peur que ce virus ne soit présent indéfiniment, genre grippe....
Faut juste espérer qu'au fur et à mesure des variants, il perde de sa wash et que les vaccins augmentent leur spectre d'efficacité.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> tout d'abord, Excellente année à tout l'monde,
> Après la bataille?, j'ai bien peur que ce virus ne soit présent indéfiniment, genre grippe....
> Faut juste espérer qu'au fur et à mesure des variants, il perde de sa wash et que les vaccins augmentent leur spectre d'efficacité.




Si l'on privilégie les hypothèses les plus optimistes, qui semblent prendre une certaine ampleur en ce moment, deux sont "en concurrence".
Soit la "normalisation" du virus, et dans ce cas, tu as raison, ce nouveau vaccin offrira peut-être un complément utile aux autres, particulièrement les vaccins à ARN Messager.
Personnellement (mais peut-être suis-je trop optimiste), je suis bien tenté de croire à l'autre hypothèse, celle de l'éradication totale du virus... Avant 2025.


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2022)

Une tribune du JDD que j'aurais aimé signer, hé hé ^^


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)

Covid : vaccination expérimentale dans un zoo de Santiago du Chili


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)

Et le premier médecin venu vous conseillera le contraire : Peut-on manger à bord d'un train ? Oui, mais « rapidement »


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et le premier médecin venu vous conseillera le contraire : Peut-on manger à bord d'un train ? Oui, mais « rapidement »


Sachant qu'Olivier est dans un train qui circule à 250 km/h.
Sachant que ce train doit parcourir 100 km sans arrêt sur son parcours.
Sachant qu'Olivier se déplace dans ce train à la vitesse de 6 km/h dans le sens inverse de la marche et qu'il, Olivier, veut manger un sandwich jambon-beurre acheté 4€50 en gare.
1) À quelle vitesse Olivier doit-il manger son sandwich avant d'attraper le coronavirus ?
2) Olivier doit-il faire une croix sur son maigre repas si un complotiste antivax déguisé en pingouin (avec une plume dans le fion) se trouve à bord du train (voiture 4, siège 33) ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sachant qu'Olivier est dans un train qui circule à 250 km/h.
> Sachant que ce train doit parcourir 100 km sans arrêt sur son parcours.
> Sachant qu'Olivier se déplace dans ce train à la vitesse de 6 km/h dans le sens inverse de la marche et qu'il, Olivier, veut manger un sandwich jambon-beurre acheté 4€50 en gare.
> 1) À quelle vitesse Olivier doit-il manger son sandwich avant d'attraper le coronavirus ?
> 2) Olivier doit-il faire une croix sur son maigre repas si un complotiste antivax déguisé en pingouin (avec une plume dans le fion) se trouve à bord du train (voiture 4, siège 33) ?


Il y a un piège : si le train roule à 250 km/h, c'est forcément un TGV. Il ne peut donc y avoir de place 33, voiture 4, car celle-ci est fermée : c'est la voiture bar. Où se cache donc le pingouin ? (DTC n'est pas une réponse valable)


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sachant qu'Olivier est dans un train qui circule à 250 km/h.
> Sachant que ce train doit parcourir 100 km sans arrêt sur son parcours.


Il mettra donc 25 minutes, olivier aura le temps d'attendre la gare suivante pour manger son sandwich sur le quai en descendant... Le pingouin l'aura dans le C !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

N'oubliez pas un facteur important à prendre en compte pour résoudre cet énigme 
La SNCF est souvent en grève


----------



## patlek (4 Janvier 2022)

Moi je dis:

Olivier  mange rapidement...  Olivier mange à 250 Km/h
(En avion, Olivier pourrais manger  encore plus vite!!)


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2022)

(...) 
* les non-vaccinés, j’ai très envie de les emmerder*. 
(...) 

(Emmanuel Macron)


Le style manque d'élégance, et on peut légitiment penser que la formule est sur la forme choquante pour qui veut être (ou redevenir) "Le président de tous les Français".
Mais sur le fond, je peux difficilement lui donner tord...

Je ne sais même pas s'il est nécessaire de le rappeler...
Mais les non-vaccinés (contaminés) sont plus contaminants que les vaccinés trois doses (contaminés).
Toutes les stratégies sanitaires sont au moins ralenties ou compliquées par les non-vaccinés.
Les hôpitaux, en particulier les services de réanimation sont très majoritairement saturés par des non-vaccinés. Et pour en prendre en charge encore davantage, il faut encore et toujours plus de déprogrammations pour des interventions dites "non-urgentes", mais qui peuvent quand même concerner des pathologies lourdes.
Sans parler de tous les examens reportés et qui peuvent occasionner des retards de diagnostics pour des pathologies lourdes. Autant dire des "pertes de chance(s)", comme on dit pudiquement, pour de nombreux patients. En plus clair, des vaccinés trois doses, qui, de fait, perdront au moins plusieurs années d'espérance de vie à cause des non-vaccinés.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...)
> * les non-vaccinés, j’ai très envie de les emmerder*.
> (...)
> (Emmanuel Macron)
> ...


Cela en devient comique (pour ne pas dire pathétique) !





​Il se trouve que les mensonges dont les français ont été abreuvés depuis le début depuis le début de la pandémie, lesquels mensonges s'ajoutaient à un mépris continuel envers les mêmes français (alcooliques, analphabètes ou feignants), ne sont pas pour rien quant au nombre de non-vaccinés que l'on constate aujourd'hui.

Qu'a-t-il été fait afin que les personnes les plus "à risques" notamment  les plus âgées, soient vaccinés ?

Cette manière de conduire une campagne électorale en cherchant à cliver au maximum n'aura comme résultat que de conforter et à rendre plus "fréquentables" les Le pen et autres Zemmour !

Ça ne m'arrache pas des larmes !


----------



## touba (5 Janvier 2022)

On ne manque pas de n'importe quel lit dans les hôpitaux, on manque de lits en réanimation.
Parmi les 17600 supprimés combien étaient des lits en réanimation ?

Si certains veulent voter Le Pen ou Zemmour qu'ils ne se cherchent pas d'excuse, qu'ils assument ou se taisent.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cela en devient comique (pour ne pas dire pathétique) !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251513
> ​Il se trouve que les mensonges dont les français ont été abreuvés depuis le début depuis le début de la pandémie, lesquels mensonges s'ajoutaient à un mépris continuel envers les mêmes français (alcooliques, analphabètes ou feignants), ne sont pas pour rien quant au nombre de non-vaccinés que l'on constate aujourd'hui.
> ...




Je ne l'aurais pas formulé comme ça, et la forme est effectivement clivante.
Mais ma lecture de cette phrase est plutôt la fin d'une période, fondée par une très légitime lassitude.
Je pense que l'interminable période de pédagogie a fait son temps, que la stratégie du "aller vers" à peut-être montré ses limites ou n'en est vraiment pas loin.
Je comprends fort bien la lassitude des soignants, notamment hospitaliers, mais aussi extra-hospitaliers.

Et je n'ai même pas besoin d'imaginer ce que ressentent des patients qui attendent pour obtenir des consultations ou de examens dont ils ont besoin, et parfois avec des délais extravagants ou des reports, parce que l'hôpital est saturé, en particulier par des patients covid+, particulièrement en réanimation.
Je fais partie des patients vaccinés trois doses qui tardent indéfiniment pour obtenir les interventions dont ils ont besoin, en grande partie en raison des de déprogrammations pour pouvoir recevoir toujours plus de patients covid+ non vaccinés.
Mals je dirais exactement la même chose si je n'étais pas concerné.


À limite, peu importent les détails de la déclaration de Macron. 
Il appuie là où ça fait mal, même si la forme est bien peu diplomatique. 

Je l'avais déjà dit, mals c'est encore bien plus vrai avec les deux vagues qui se rencontrent et l'hôpital de plus en plus saturé. 
Je ne sais pas quelle serait la formule idéale, mais ma propre tolérance à l'égard des non-vaccinés atteint ses limites.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Si certains veulent voter Le Pen ou Zemmour qu'ils ne se cherchent pas d'excuse, qu'ils assument ou se taisent.


C'est ton cas ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (...)
> * les non-vaccinés, j’ai très envie de les emmerder*.
> (...)
> 
> ...


J'aime surtout ce qu'il à ajouté ensuite 
« Quand ma liberté vient menacer celle des autres, je deviens un irresponsable. Un irresponsable n’est plus un citoyen »


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Janvier 2022)

Y a rien à faire. Le fait que nos dirigeants s'expriment parfois avec la même grossièreté que nous autres ne me plait guère.
Il y a plein de manière plus enlevées de dire qu'on a envie d'emmerder quelqu'un, bordel.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> je peux difficilement lui donner tord


C'est tordu !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un irresponsable n’est plus un citoyen


Ce matin ce con de Ciotti sur France Inter a relevé une contradiction de Macron à propos de la non déchéance de nationalité des terroristes islamistes qui deviendraient des non citoyens...
J'ai mal !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cela en devient comique (pour ne pas dire pathétique) !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251513
> ​


On fait toujours dire ce qu'on veut aux chiffres, comme l'a fait la france insoumise en propulsant ces chiffres.
toute fois on peut voir en cherchant plus loin que cela ne date pas de Macron.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

C'est pas fini 









						Covid-19 dans le monde : Omicron pourrait générer des variants plus dangereux, selon l’OMS
					

Le nombre de contaminations dues au variant Omicron explose. Plus de 200 000 cas ont été recensés en vingt-quatre heures au Royaume-Uni et un million aux Etats-Unis.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas fini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A ce tarif la on pourrait dire qu'il va genérer des variants moins dangereux.
Ou aussi dangereux.
Ou mortels à 100%
Ou totalement inoffensifs.

Bref...


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> On fait toujours dire ce qu'on veut aux chiffres, comme l'a fait la france insoumise en propulsant ces chiffres.
> toute fois on peut voir en cherchant plus loin que cela ne date pas de Macron.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251529


Ouaiiis, la double échelle qui permet de ne pas avoir la même origine  ! un grand classique du triturage de chiffre.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est tordu !




Difficile de te donner tort... 


Par ailleurs, * une nouvelle alerte de l'OMS*.
Là proliferation d'Omicron pourrait générer de nouveaux variants plus dangereux.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là prolifération d'Omicron pourrait générer de nouveaux variants plus dangereux.


Ou bien...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ou bien...



Oui, certes, je ne conteste pas les propos de Romuald...
Ceci dit, j'ai lu intégralement l'article vers lequel pointe le lien dans le post de Romuald, justement...
*Cet article du Monde*, qui abonde dans le sens de l'alerte de l'OMS, et qui même la cite, sans même en nuancer le sens, encore moins en développant un point de vue inverse.

On ne sait pas de quoi demain sera fait. Tout est possible.
Disons simplement que la période actuelle s'avère décidément difficile, comme on le prévoyait à la de l'année dernière.

Mais en voyant les choses sur une période un peu plus longue, la même OMS est plus optimiste.
J'avais cité fin décembre dernier un communiqué de l'OMS qui prévoyait une victoire contre la pandémie en 2022.
Voici *un autre communiqué de la même OMS* allant plus ou moins dans le même sens : un sens combatif, voire optimiste.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2022)

Faut pas se laisser abattre...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut pas se laisser abattre...



Oui oui, nous sommes bien d'accord sur ce point !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut pas se laisser abattre...


C'est pour cela que nous nous vaccinons


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pour cela que nous nous vaccinons



Exactement.
Bien que l'on sache désormais que le vaccin seul ne suffit pas à combattre la pandémie, la vaccination (3 doses actuellement) reste plus que jamais indispensable. 
Il ne faut pas se lasser de le répéter !


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2022)

Le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran _*estime*_ qu'il y a «_*une possibilité*_» que cette cinquième vague soit «*peut-être* la dernière».

Comme le disait déjà Coluche il y a plus de trente ans, 'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés'.
Changeront jamais !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran _*estime*_ qu'il y a «_*une possibilité*_» que cette cinquième vague soit «*peut-être* la dernière».
> 
> Comme le disait déjà Coluche il y a plus de trente ans, 'on s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés'.
> Changeront jamais !




Pourquoi pas ?

N'étant pas abonné au site du Figaro, je n'ai pas accès à la fin de l'article, et je ne sais donc pas si la fin est mieux tournée que le début.


Dans *cet article en accès libre*, les propos de Véran sont déjà mieux développés, et complétés de façon très intéressante par Arnaud Fontanet, épidémiologiste. 
Cet article optimiste est d'autant plus intéressant qu'il prend en compte la possible, voire probable émergence de nouveaux variants après Omicron.

D'après Arnaud Fontanet, l'immunité acquise par la vaccination (3 doses) associée à l'immunité acquise par la contamination nous rapproche de l'immunité collective de sorte que nous serons probablement bien protègés en cas de l'émergence de nouveaux variants.

La période actuelle est certes dure, en particulier pour les gens qui ont besoin d'aller à l'hôpital, mais l'horizon pourrait bien s'éclaircir dans les mois à venir !


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ?


On est d'accord, mieux vaut être optimiste,. Mais en rajouter des couches à ce point sur le conditionnel est risible, et tellement 'politique'. L'inverse (Macron 'emmerdant' les non-vaccinés) l'est d'ailleurs tout autant. 
Si ces messieurs veulent qu'on reprenne confiance en la politique, qu'ils commencent par arrêter avec leurs éléments de langage, leur souci du buzz et tous ces artifices de comm' dont plus personne n'est dupe.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2022)

* Le point de vue de Judith Mueller, épidémiologiste en chef au Danemark, au sujet d'Omicron. * 
Amélioration probable en février selon elle.

Article qui date de quelques jours, mais qui confirme que certains scientifiques parlent à nouveau d'une possible * immunité collective* (dans un avenir assez proche).


Et en attendant d'en savoir davantage sur l'évolution d'Omicron et du virus en général, * le Pass Vaccinal est adopté en première lecture.*


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : l’Italie instaure l’obligation vaccinale pour les plus de 50 ans
					

Le président du conseil, Mario Draghi, a justifié cette mesure par la volonté d’« intervenir sur les classes d’âge qui sont le plus à risque d’être hospitalisées ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2022)

*Un autre point de vue intéressant*.
Omicron pourrait infecter tout le monde, et conférer la fameuse immunité collective dont les scientifiques parlent à nouveau de plus en plus.
La Covid-19 pourrait se normaliser et devenir une maladie bénigne, ne nécessitant peut-être qu'un seul rappel Vaccinal annuel, surtout pour les personnes les plus fragiles.
Toutefois, pour limiter la mortalité lors de l'acquisition de l'immunité collective par la contamination, la vaccination reste absolument indispensable.


(...) _ 

"Il est évident que l’intervention humaine est capitale. Si on n’avait pas les mesures barrières et la vaccination, on parlerait de centaines de millions de morts. C’est absolument certain."

(...)_ 

(Patrick Berche, professeur émérite et membre de l'académie nationale de médecine)


Le scientifique nous rappelle, à titre d'exemples, comment d'autres épidémies ou pandémies se sont terminées.


Tout ça constitue une hypothèse pour les prochains mois, et non pour le très court terme, qui restera très difficile pendant encore plusieurs semaines.


Mais ça fait un point de vue optimiste de plus, qui en rejoint d'autres, dans les grandes lignes...


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> L'inverse (Macron 'emmerdant' les non-vaccinés) l'est d'ailleurs tout autant.


Comme je partage largement cet avis, _« rendre la vie sociale et professionnelle  des non-vaccinés de plus en plus difficile à gérer sans passer par la case schéma vaccinal complet »_, lire ces mots de l’interview du président m’a réconforté hé hé. Ce que l’on croyait déjà tous voir dans la logique de mutation du passe sanitaire en vaccinal, nous a été confirmé sans filtre. Et c’est tant mieux ! On est loin du _« devoir patriotique »_ lancé par Biden mais ça me parle tout autant


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2022)

J'ai une copine qui a choppé Omicron... 
Je lui ai demandé de me rouler une pelle ! 
Je suis désormais immunisé


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2022)

Information supplémentaire dans la mesure où les chiffres du lundi 3 janvier 2022 ont été revus et corrigés... https://actu.orange.fr/france/covid...s-un-nouveau-record-magic-CNT000001ImnxI.html

Pourquoi n'ont-ils pas été diffusés correctement est une autre histoire que nous ne saurons pas ! Assurément le fait de la vente libre des autotests et que le gouvernement n'a sûrement pas prit en compte ce jour-là !


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Janvier 2022)

bonjour
ayant travaillé ds les hopitaux et surtout ds les chiffres desdits hopitaux , je suis toujours étonné depuis 2 ans sur l'obtention des chiffres , sachant que ds un hopital , il n'y a qu'un canal officiel qui diffuse lesdits chiffres dans lesquels apparait le diagnostic qui ne peut etre saisi que par un medecin employé par l'hopital .
Parfois il y a plusieurs diagnostics .
tout ça pour dire que les manoeuvres de diffusion des stats sont lentes car c'est fait sur un serveur dedié via le net et l'afflux de données ralentit le tout .
je ne nie pas l'exactitude des chiffres mais je suis etonné de la rapidité d'obtention 
ainsi 410 000 cas positis en 24h... c'est enorme en terme de données , car dans ce cas en plus les sources sont multiples .



Human-Fly a dit:


> Tous les chiffres français traitant de la Covid-19 sont actuellement à la ramasse.
> Je renvoie à la lecture de * cet excellent article*, déjà * cité en lien*  par @TimeCapsule.


Excellent article , d'autant que les serveurs des hopitaux et leur logiciel ne sont pas uniformisés , chacun ayant sa propre config et sa propre connexion au net , connexion qui n'est pas favorisée plus que les notres , et meme parfois , comme nous , ça catouille cher.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2022)

Dominique Costagliola : "Si Emmanuel Macron est cohérent, il doit rendre le vaccin obligatoire"
					

L'épidémiologiste se montre très critique envers l'exécutif ou les experts médiatiques qui minimisent la vague Omicron et promettent une chimérique immunité collective.




					www.lexpress.fr
				




Tout le monde n’est pas raccord.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dominique Costagliola : "Si Emmanuel Macron est cohérent, il doit rendre le vaccin obligatoire"
> 
> 
> L'épidémiologiste se montre très critique envers l'exécutif ou les experts médiatiques qui minimisent la vague Omicron et promettent une chimérique immunité collective.
> ...




Exact.
Je me suis récemment fait l'écho de différentes hypothèses optimistes, d'ailleurs pas toutes en provenance de France.
Mals la communauté scientifique est divisée, comme d'habitude en période d'incertitude.
Il faut lire plusieurs auteurs, comme tu le fais, et essayer de se concentrer sur les hypothèses les plus crédibles et les plus intéressantes.

Espérons que l'avenir donnera raison aux plus optimistes...
Qui vivra verra...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2022)

Sont bien élevés, chez TheBig : «Je veux plutôt embêter le virus, pas les gens»


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2022)

Ils sont vraiment doués, chez nous :  La France enfin capable de traquer Omicron


----------



## madmaxmac (8 Janvier 2022)

il faut mettre un bemol aux chiffres
ex : une personne decede suite a un infarctus et en meme temps est positive , alors quelle est la reelle cause ?
comment est ce comptabilisé ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)

Il est partout 









						Insolite. Testés positifs au Covid alors qu’ils vivent dans l’endroit le plus reculé de la planète
					

Le virus se faufile partout, y compris dans cette station polaire belge située dans une zone isolée en Antarctique. Sur 30 personnes vivant sur la base, 20 ont été contaminées. Un vrai cluster...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2022)

*Covid-19 : «Deltacron», un variant combinant Delta et Omicron, détecté à Chypre*


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)

Un médecin et un avocat réclament des sanctions pénales contre les non-vaccinés


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Covid-19 : «Deltacron», un variant combinant Delta et Omicron, détecté à Chypre*




Il faut effectivement suivre les possibles évolutions du virus, avec les différentes mutations qu'il peut produire ; variants ou recombinants.
Là, pas de panique pour l'instant.
* Selon toute vraisemblance*, "Deltacron" serait *une erreur*.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)

Vaccin contre le Covid-19 : jusqu'à 800 000 pass sanitaires pourront être désactivés samedi faute de rappel
					

C'est le décompte estimé à la date du 9 janvier par le ministère, qui souligne que ce chiffre est "probablement surestimé".




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un médecin et un avocat réclament des sanctions pénales contre les non-vaccinés


De pire en pire.

Ils oublient la loi, celle qui est sensée obliger à se faire vacciner et qui n’existe pas.

La loi « Buzin » concerne des enfants, qu’il faut protéger, parfois contre leurs propres parents, pas des adultes disposant de leur libre-arbitre.

Les non-vaccinés ne sont un danger que pour eux-mêmes. Les autres sont vaccinés. Ou alors le vaccin ne sert à rien.

« permettant de diminuer la transmission » est du foutage de gueule. Avec omicron c’est même de la désinformation.

On parle de masque FFP2 en ce moment, vaccinés ou pas.

Comparer le COVID au SIDA ? Ils ont vraiment mal supportés les fêtes ces deux clowns.

On a donc un avocat qui ignore les principes fondamentaux du droit et un professeur en hématologie qui n’a sans doute pas vu un malade depuis des années. De fait, le « médecin » ne veut veut pas soigner, l’avocat ne veut pas défendre, ils ont seulement l’obsession de punir. 2022 commence très fort.



Jura39 a dit:


> Vaccin contre le Covid-19 : jusqu'à 800 000 pass sanitaires pourront être désactivés samedi faute de rappel
> 
> 
> C'est le décompte estimé à la date du 9 janvier par le ministère, qui souligne que ce chiffre est "probablement surestimé".
> ...


Ainsi donc, ils donnent une info basée sur un chiffre qui est d’entrée déclaré bidon.

Le journalisme non plus ça ne s’arrange pas.


M’enfin, pour rester optimiste, l’EMA envisage l’immunité collective grâce à… Omicron. 









						Covid-19 : la propagation du variant Omicron va mettre fin à la phase pandémique, estime l'EMA
					

[VIDÉO] - ÉVOLUTION - L'Agence européenne des médicaments a estimé ce mardi qu'Omicron va transformer le Covid-19 en une maladie endémique avec laquelle l'humanité peut apprendre à vivre.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comparer le COVID au SIDA ?



C’est toujours très difficile de mettre en rapport deux pathologies.

Ces deux oiseaux ne comparent pas, ils veulent calquer la pénalisation du cas très spécifique d'un séropositif ignorant ou refusant la prise d'un traitement qui rendrait sa charge virale indétectable, donc non-transmissible, sur le cas spécifique d'un réfractaire au vaccin. Et comme tu le dis, c'est une gabegie. Nous ne sommes absolument pas dans le même principe de transmission d'un virus. Nous ne pouvons donc pas agir, ou nous référer à une pathologie pour en enrayer une autre, enfin surtout ces deux-là.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les non-vaccinés ne sont un danger que pour eux-mêmes. Les autres sont vaccinés. Ou alors le vaccin ne sert à rien.



Non, les non-vaccinés ne sont pas un danger que pour eux-mêmes, malheureusement. 

Tu vas peut-être me dire qu'il y a une crise de l'hôpital en plus de la crise sanitaire, ce que tu avais déjà dit dans un post. Et sur ce point, je te donnerai raison. 

En France, le service des Urgences était "en grève" (mais pas totalement, évidemment) avant la pandémie. 

En pleine pandémie, en ce moment, des lits de réanimation sont fermés dans les hôpitaux parce que des médecins, des infirmiers, infirmières et autres personnels médicaux ont démissionné. 
Parce que d'autres personnels médicaux sont contaminés par le virus de la Covid-19 ou cas contacts. 
On en arrive à rappeler des médecins positifs mais non symptômatiques pour assurer certains soins, en particuliers en soins intensifs et en réanimation. 

Parce que l'hôpital continue de prendre en charge les malades de la Covid-19 développant des formes graves et ayant besoin de réanimation. Selon les études, entre 80% et 90% de non-vaccinés. 

Et ces services de réanimation fonctionnent grâce au fameux principe du "plan blanc", celui des catastrophes et qui est malheureusement en train de devenir le fonctionnement habituel de nombreux hôpitaux. 
Pour ça, il faut des déprogrammations, c'est à dire clairement des "pertes de chance" (des années ou parfois des décennies de vie en moins), pour des interventions chirurgicales (y-compris très lourdes), qui seront différées, parfois de plusieurs mois, des cancers qui ne seront pas pris en charge correctement ou diagnostiqués trop tardivement, etc... 

En clair, un malade cardiaque ou cancéreux vacciné 3 doses contre la Covid-19 va devoir attendre son tour (au moins plusieurs mois dans certains cas) pour que des non-vaccinés puissent aller en réanimation, même s'ils ne souffrent pas de co-morbidités et qu'un simple vaccin aurait pu les empêcher de mobiliser une équipe médicale pendant plusieurs semaines. 


Donc, je comprends très bien que d'une façon ou d'une autre, des gens cherchent à accroître la pression sur les non-vaccinés... ( Ce que je peux être poli pour dire ça, c'est incroyable...) 

Alors pas non plus au point de pénaliser la non vaccination pour non respect de la loi sur l'obligation vaccinale... Car cette dernière n'existe pas. Effectivement. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> M’enfin, pour rester optimiste, l’EMA envisage l’immunité collective grâce à… Omicron.




Effectivement, de plus en plus de scientifique, comme des épidémiologiste, des virologues, des infectiologues pensent en effet que l'Europe (si ce n'est le mode entier) va vers l'immunité collective. 
Pour s'en tenir aux prévisions de l'OMS, plus de 50% des citoyens européens (l'Europe s'entend dans une acception large dans ce cas) seront contaminés par Omicron dans moins de deux mois. 
Ce qui peut éventuellement suffire pour l'immunité collective. 

Sauf erreur de ma part, l'immense majorité des scientifiques pense qu'Omicron va immuniser contre ... Omicron. C'est à dire qu'il est improbable qu'un individu se fasse contaminer deux fois de suite par Omicron.

Quant à espérer que cette immunité collective conférée par Omicron puisse s'étendre à d'autres versions mutantes du Sars-Cov-2 (variants ou recombinants), c'est aujourd'hui une hypothèse incertaine voire improbable, malheureusement.

L'article que tu cites (site de LCI) présente l'une des actuelles hypothèses optimistes au sujet du virus, puisqu'il est question d'associer directement la probable future immunité collective conférée par Omicron et l'évolution de l'actuelle phase pandémique du virus en éventuelle future phase endémique.

Hypothèse intéressante, mais comme chacun le sait, nous ne pouvons pas avoir de claire visibilité à plus de deux semaines, voire parfois un mois grand maximum.

Les plus grands scientifiques ont bien raison de dire qu'il faut savoir rester très humble dans le cas de cette pandémie.

Un scientifique ou un médecin disant qu'il faut savoir rester humble m'inspire tout de suite de la confiance, voire de la sympathie. 
Ceux qui font tout le contraire m'inspirent... Tout le contraire.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est toujours très difficile de mettre en rapport deux pathologies.
> 
> Ces deux oiseaux ne comparent pas, ils veulent calquer la pénalisation du cas très spécifique d'un séropositif ignorant ou refusant la prise d'un traitement qui rendrait sa charge virale indétectable, donc non-transmissible, sur le cas spécifique d'un réfractaire au vaccin. Et comme tu le dis, c'est une gabegie. Nous ne sommes absolument pas dans le même principe de transmission d'un virus. Nous ne pouvons donc pas agir, ou nous référer à une pathologie pour en enrayer une autre, enfin surtout ces deux-là.



C'est la différence entre une maladie transmissible comme le SIDA et une maladie contagieuse comme la Covid-19.
Les deux tuent et provoquent des ravages.

Mais les moyens de lutter contre ces deux virus ne sont évidemment pas du tout les mêmes, effectivement.


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Janvier 2022)

> Le journalisme non plus ça ne s’arrange pas.


c'est le symptôme le plus pervers de la COVID 19.....
On pourrait imaginer qu'en temps de crise sanitaire un peu de re connection cérébrale serait de mise....raté!


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)

Géopolitique des vaccins :









						«C'est un cauchemar» : la situation kafkaïenne des Français vaccinés au Spoutnik V
					

Non reconnu en Europe, le vaccin russe ne permet pas aux expatriés de passage en France d'accéder au passe sanitaire. Certains accumulent les schémas vaccinaux des deux côtés de la frontière.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : une approche computationnelle pour prévoir les prochaines mutations et préparer les prochains vaccins
					

Des chercheurs sont parvenus à mettre au point une approche informatique inédite, qui permettrait de prédire les futures mutations dans les protéines du SARS-CoV-2, ou Covid-19. La méthode, également applicable à d'autres épidémies, pourrait aider à préparer de prochains vaccins.




					www.clubic.com


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)

Roooh ! C’est le comble.









						Le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran testé positif au Covid-19
					

En poste depuis presque deux ans pour faire face à l'épidémie, l'ancien neurologue n'a pas échappé à la rapide circulation de la cinquième vague.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				





Je maintiens que les non-vaccinés ne sont un danger que pour eux-même. Les problèmes de gestion de l’hôpital public ne sont pas de leur ressort.

Maintenant, si la « nécessité publique », pour reprendre l’expression de la Déclaration de 1789, demande la vaccination générale, il appartient au gouvernement de proposer au Parlement de voter une loi pour rendre la vaccination au COVID obligatoire.

C’est plus intelligent que jeter l’opprobre sur une partie de la population ou de vouloir la sanctionner diverses manières, sans aucune justification légale.

C’est le choix de l’Italie pour les personnes de plus de 50 ans qui constituent toujours le gros des hospitalisations dans les services d’urgence.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Roooh ! C’est le comble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans être d'accord avec toi à la virgule près, je like avec un "up" parce que je suis d'accord avec toi sur un point qui me semble très important voire essentiel. En comparaison de la situation actuelle, j'aurais largement préféré une obligation vaccinale pour tout le monde (sauf contre-indication médicale précise).
Je l'avais déjà dit plusieurs fois dans ce thread, mais depuis que les vaccins sont disponibles je suis très favorable à l'obligation vaccinale.
Ce serait concrètement difficile à mettre en place, à organiser, à contrôler, etc...
Différents problèmes institutionnels voire constitutionnels, pourraient se poser, etc...
Et ça ferait râler certains, évidemment.

Mais ces difficultés, nous les rencontrons déjà, au moins pour la plupart.
Et l'obligation vaccinale serait à l'évidence plus simple à comprendre, plus efficace, et peut-être même finalement plus acceptable pour les gens que la situation actuelle.


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et l'obligation vaccinale serait à l'évidence plus simple à comprendre, plus efficace


La question que se posent tous les crânes d'œuf qui conseillent Macron, c'est plutôt : est-ce électoralement parlant plus efficace que le pass vaccinal. A priori ils pensent que non, visiblement.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La question que se posent tous les crânes d'œuf qui conseillent Macron, c'est plutôt : est-ce électoralement parlant plus efficace que le pass vaccinal. A priori ils pensent que non, visiblement.


Yep ! La crise est gérée électoralement. Il faut aussi dire que c'est aussi le cas dans l'opposition où les positions anti-vaccinales sont tout aussi calculées. L'intérêt général... pfff !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La question que se posent tous les crânes d'œuf qui conseillent Macron, c'est plutôt : est-ce électoralement parlant plus efficace que le pass vaccinal. A priori ils pensent que non, visiblement.




Possible, malheureusement...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Yep ! La crise est gérée électoralement. Il faut aussi dire que c'est aussi le cas dans l'opposition où les positions anti-vaccinales sont tout aussi calculées. L'intérêt général... pfff !




Sans généraliser le propos à chaque responsable politique ou à chaque militant, il est effectivement à craindre qu'il y ait, à gauche comme à droite, hélas, des calculs politiciens voire électoralistes dans les prises de position des uns et des autres...

Je le crains aussi, et trouve ça lamentable dans le contexte d'une pandémie où l'intérêt général, d'un point de vue sanitaire, devrait être la seule priorité.
Un minimum de respect ne serait pas de trop, à l'égard des personnes qui tombent malades et qui pour certaines en meurent.


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2022)

Donc… L'obligation vaccinale est sur la feuille de route du prochain quinquennat, peu importe l'élu·e


----------



## Romuald (14 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc… L'obligation vaccinale est sur la feuille de route du prochain quinquennat, peu importe l'élu·e


Oui, mais seulement après les législatives, faut minimiser les risques de ne pas avoir la majorité à l'assemblée


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2022)

Effets inattendus : 

Covid-19. Il faut délester rapidement les prisons, estime la contrôleure générale
 Open d’Australie : le visa de Djokovic à nouveau annulé


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Roooh ! C’est le comble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non Monsieur ! En tous cas pas si j'en crois mon cas et nombre de personnes souffrant de maladie aux-immune nécessitant des soins fréquents ! 
Je précise : je souffre de la maladie de Crohn ( entre autres )et ma maladie nécessite d'être hospitalisé ( en ambulatoire ) environ toutes les 6 semaines... L'hôpital où je suis soigné ( ainsi que d'autres personnes dans mon cas ) fonctionnait plus ou moins bien ( nombre de lits et personnel à peu près suffisant ) jusqu'à la pandémie...Depuis il est presque impossible d'avoir des soins, tous les les lits et tout le personnel devant se consacrer au Covid pour soigner, en grande majorité, des non-vaccinés ! 
Enlevons ces non-vaccinés et l'hôpital récupère ces lits et son personnel et peut à nouveau s'occuper des différentes perfusion, chimios et autres soins permettant aux personnes atteintes d' affections de longue de se soigner correctement à nouveau !
La gestion des hôpitaux est ce qu'elle est et on peut effectivement la critiquer mais, en temps normal, elle fonctionne plus ou moins bien ! Mais dire que les non-vaccinés ne sont pour rien et que le problème actuel n'est pas de leur ressort est un manque total de réalisme, de lucidité et c'est ignorer complètement les autres malades ( et en plus, bien évidemment, tenter d'excuser les non-vaccinés et justifier leur choix )...


----------



## Diaoulic (14 Janvier 2022)

@jmaubert 
il faut le vivre pour le croire.....


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> @jmaubert
> il faut le vivre pour le croire.....


Pour certains je dirai presque qu'il faut y survivre pour y croire ( j'ai une amie qui a un cancer- bénin, pour le moment- qui a vu son opération reportée déjà deux fois ) ! 
Et je ne parle pas des queues et attentes de 30 à 40mn en pharmacie pour avoir ses traitements et médicaments parce que la moitié du personnel ( personnel qui lui aussi est épuisé ) qui est monopolisée par les tests de non-vaccinés !
Alors, accuser les politiques, Big Pharma ou je ne sais qui, est une chose mais prendre la responsabilité de ses décisions, de ses choix et les assumer est surement un moyen plus sain de sortir de cette crise.
Je comprend les réticences, peurs ou excuses ( plus ou moins fondées ) face à la vaccination ( j'ai quelques amis dans ce cas ) mais un peu de réflexion, d'attention aux conséquences de certaines décisions et, surtout, d'attention aux autres seraient les bienvenues ( et pas seulement en période de pandémie  )


----------



## Diaoulic (14 Janvier 2022)

étant dans la même situation que la tienne et témoin directe de ce que tu rapportes, je ne peux être que d'accord


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

On se sent moins seul, du coup


----------



## Diaoulic (14 Janvier 2022)

le plus dommageable reste l'impossibilité de revenir à un discours/débat posé et réfléchis.


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

Si cette pandémie pouvait nous apprendre au moins çà ( avec le respect et l’attention dus aux autres, qu’ils soient d’accord avec nous ou non ), je regretterai beaucoup moins cette « drôle » d’expérience !


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2022)

Certains semblent bien décidés à ne rien vouloir apprendre du tout. Essayons de ne pas prendre modèle.


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

C’est vrai qu’il est dommage que le virus de l’apprentissage et de la réflexion soit beaucoup moins contagieux qu‘Omicron


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2022)

jmaubert a dit:


> tenter d'excuser les non-vaccinés et justifier leur choix



Si vous ne savez pas lire retournez à l’école ou essayez de retrouver l’entendement. (y’a pas de vaccin pour cela)

Voilà pour votre « réflexion ».

Je n’ai pas à les excuser *parce qu’ils ne sont coupables de rien*.

Ce sont des citoyens comme vous. Ils ont droit aux soins. Ils n’enfreignent aucune loi (et quand bien même, en prison aussi on soigne les gens, on ne les laisse pas crever - ça s’appelle la civilisation)

Rappel : *Art. 5.*  La Loi n'a le droit de défendre que les actions nuisibles à la Société. Tout ce qui n'est pas défendu par la Loi ne peut être empêché, et* nul ne peut être contraint à faire ce qu'elle n'ordonne pas*.

Or, d’obligation vaccinale contre le COVID, il n’y a pas en France en dehors de certaines professions.


De même, je n’ai pas à les justifier parce que je ne partage pas leur choix. Qu’ils se débrouillent !

Moi, je suis vacciné et j’aurai bientôt mon 3e rappel. Et s’il faut un 4e j’irai aussi.

Ma philosophie sur cette question est à ras du bitume : je préfère la piqûre à un tube dans la gorge.


Mon propos n’est clairement pas anti-vaccin. Je dis que s’il y a nécessité publique à la vaccination, le parlement doit prendre les mesures législatives adéquats et le gouvernement le lui demander.

En quoi ça vous pose problème ?


Vous avez décidé que les non-vaccinés étaient responsables de vos difficultés. Ça nous change des noirs, des juifs, des maghrébins, des ours, des loups, etc.

Cependant, ces gens n’ont pas défini la politique de santé publique des vingt dernières années. Ils ne sont pas responsables du numemus-closus aux examens de médecine, pas plus que des conditions de travail en hôpital et des salaires qui décourage des soignants d’y exercer. L’organisation du système de santé national tournée vers une chimérique rentabilité n’est pas de leur fait. Ils n’ont pas déclenché la grève des urgentistes.

Pourtant c’est bien là qu’il faut chercher, ne vous en déplaise, les problèmes actuels de l’hôpital.

Vos affirmations ne sont pas moins exemptes du même nombrilisme que vous dénoncez. À vous lire, tout allait bien avant le COVID du moment que vous étiez « plus ou moins bien » pris en charge. C’est faux.

Passez donc la frontière puisque vous n’êtes pas loin et aller demander aux Sarrois s’ils refusent les soins aux gens malades d’autre chose que le COVID ? Spécialement lorsqu’il s’agit d’une question vitale ?

La problématique des soins reportés n’est pas nouvelle. Elle existe depuis le début de la crise avec des conséquences déjà signalées par tous les spécialistes. Pourtant, rien ne semble avoir été fait pour prévenir cela alors que nous entamons notre troisième année de pandémie.

Ne pas soigner ceux qui devraient l’être, qui plus est en mettant leur vie en danger, est *un choix délibéré de gestion hospitalière*.



jmaubert a dit:


> Enlevons ces non-vaccinés et l'hôpital récupère ces lits et son personnel et peut à nouveau s'occuper des différentes perfusion, chimios et autres soins permettant aux personnes atteintes d' affections de longue de se soigner correctement à nouveau !


On peut les abattre aussi, tant qu’à faire.

Après tout, vous êtes atteint d’une maladie incurable nous dites-vous alors pourquoi ne pas vous achever ? Mieux ! Pourquoi ne pas vous suicider dans un grand geste civique ? Je reprends-là la même logique qui vous anime. En vérité, je vous souhaite la meilleure santé possible le plus longtemps possible.

"en temps normal, elle fonctionne plus ou moins bien"

Et bien justement, on n’est plus en « temps normal » et ça ne date pas de hier. C’est depuis janvier 2020 qu’on s’en est aperçu. Pourtant on en est toujours au même point, voire pis.

Malheureusement, il est fort à parier que même sans les non-vaccinés l’hôpital ne serait pas dans un meilleur état. Pour vérifier cela une solution simple : vaccination obligatoire.

"monopolisée par les tests de non-vaccinés ! »

Cela fait un moment qu’on ne teste pas que les non-vaccinés. L’assaut sur les tests en pharmacie et la saturation des laboratoires est le résultat des dernières annonces du gouvernement (écoles, vacances, transport) prisent une fois de plus sans aucune conscience de la réalité. De toute façon, vacciné ou non ça ne fait plus de différence vis-à-vis de la contamination.

D’ailleurs, en pharmacie ce ne sont pas seulement les tests qui mobilisent mais aussi la vaccination.


Non vaccinés pour quoi ?

Il n’y a pas que des réfractaires aux vaccins. Il y a des gens qui ne peuvent être vaccinés. Il y a des gens qui de toute façon sont immuno-déprimées chez qui un vaccin est inutile.

*Un vaccin n’est pas un sérum.*

En France on atteint chez les individus adultes des taux de plus de 90% de vaccinés selon les tranches d’âge. Sur la population générale nous sommes un des pays les plus vacciné d’Europe.

À part cela, les problèmes de santé publique seraient du fait de la petite minorité qui refuse le vaccin ? Minorité de moins en moins nombreuse au fur et à mesure (soit elle prend sa dose, soit elle passe l’arme à gauche).

Sérieux ?

Encore une fois, portez-vous le mieux possible et que cette année se finisse mieux qu’elle n’a commencée.


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

Que de colère, d’agressivité et de méchanceté ! Vous parlez d’entendement mais, entendez-vous vous même ?? Relisez-vous et soyez content que personne ne vous réponde de la même manière… 
Que disait-on plus haut : un débat plus posé/réfléchi ?? Vous en êtes très loin et ce n’est pas en exagérant mes propos que vous y arriverez ! 
J’en suis vraiment désolé pour vous !


----------



## Diaoulic (14 Janvier 2022)

Bien sûr que la situation pré-covid était déjà catastrophique, mais depuis elle est devenue intenable pour la pérennité des soins et de la santé même des soignants.
Il est évident que nos cas personnels sont une goutte d'eau face aux défis sociétaux qu'imposent cette crise, et je ne m'en plains pas, mais à un moment donné il faut bien recadrer le sujet sur les retombées factuelles de ce qu'engendre un engouement de masse pour la défiance, basée sur du fake et de la désinformation.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2022)

jmaubert a dit:


> Que de colère, d’agressivité et de méchanceté ! Vous parlez d’entendement mais, entendez-vous vous même ?? Relisez-vous et soyez content que personne ne vous réponde de la même manière…
> Que disait-on plus haut : un débat plus posé/réfléchi ?? Vous en êtes très loin et ce n’est pas en exagérant mes propos que vous y arriverez !
> J’en suis vraiment désolé pour vous !


« posé » « réfléchi » ?

S’en prendre à des personnes parce qu’elles exercent leur libre arbitre conformément à la loi, c’est « posé » c’est « réfléchi » ?

En faire les bouc émissaires de vingt ans de restrictions budgétaires dans le domaine de la santé, c’est « posé » c’est « réfléchi » ?

J’ai exagéré quoi ? J’ai cité vos propres mots. C’est vous qui parlez de retirer les non-vaccinés de l’hôpital. On en fait quoi ? On les laisse crever chez eux sans soins ?

On n’est pas dans l’abstrait. Il y a des gens qui ne sont présentement pas vaccinés et qui nécessitent des soins. Faut-il faire le tri à l’entrée des urgences ?



Diaoulic a dit:


> Bien sûr que la situation pré-covid était déjà catastrophique, mais depuis elle est devenue intenable pour la pérennité des soins et de la santé même des soignants.
> Il est évident que nos cas personnels sont une goutte d'eau face aux défis sociétaux qu'imposent cette crise, et je ne m'en plains pas, mais à un moment donné il faut bien recadrer le sujet sur les retombées factuelles de ce qu'engendre un engouement de masse pour la défiance, basée sur du fake et de la désinformation.


Certes, mais le « fake » et la « désinformation » est venue en premier du gouvernement. (« le masque ne sert à rien » O. Véran)

Encore un fois, je ne défends pas les non-vaccinés ou plus exactement les réfractaires au vaccin. Je pense que d’un point de vue médical, ils font un très mauvais pari.

Mais en l’état de la législation, c’est leur droit. Les désigner à la vindicte populaire ou demander qu’ils soient exclus des soins, ou des aides sociales (Estrosi) est infâme et procède du calcul politique, pas de l’intérêt général.

Encore une fois, s’il est nécessaire pour l’équilibre de notre système de santé publique, pour préserver la vie des personnes soignées pour d’autres maladies, que tous soient vaccinés, alors il faut une loi qui y oblige, débattue et votée par les représentants élus et pas des mesures destinées à « emmerder jusqu’au bout » confiées à des restaurateurs.


----------



## jmaubert (14 Janvier 2022)

Et c’est moi qui  manque d‘entendement !
 Je ne m‘en prends à personne : je cite des faits !! Vous opposez à ces faits des arguments politiques et, je me permets de vous rappeler que la maladie, les virus ne font aucune politique ! 
Vous pourrez argumentez sur les fakes, la désinformation, les manques des politiques pendant des heures, des jours ou des mois, çà ne changera rien aux faits !
Il s‘agit, ici, de vaincre un virus, pas de  disserter des heures sur les torts des uns et des autres…
Ah oui, je connais beaucoup de sarrois et je les fréquente tous les jours et, croyez-moi ou non, vous seriez surpris de leur réactions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore une fois, s’il est nécessaire pour l’équilibre de notre système de santé publique, pour préserver la vie des personnes soignées pour d’autres maladies, que tous soient vaccinés, alors il faut une loi qui y oblige, débattue et votée par les représentants élus et pas des mesures destinées à « emmerder jusqu’au bout » confiées à des restaurateurs.


 ... Tout est dit !!!!!


----------



## Diaoulic (14 Janvier 2022)

je suis clairement contre toute "sélection" au soin, qu'elle soit médicale(parfois, ils sont obligés...)/économique/politique, pour que soit bien clair. Oui, la désinformation vient aussi de l'état (bon, les masques on sait ce qui s'est passé en gros: https://www.franceculture.fr/emissions/la-question-du-jour/penurie-de-masques-que-sest-il-passe), oui, donner la charge d'un représentant de l'état à un restaurateur/barman... est juste aberrant, mais je reste d'accord avec Jmaubert que cette pandémie nous rapproche du moyen-âge plus que du futur d'un point de vue sociétal


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> nous rapproche du moyen-âge plus que du futur d'un point de vue sociétal


Laissons le Moyen-âge et les fantasmes dont il fait l'objet. Nous avons les tares de notre époque qui privilégie la valeur financière à toute autre. C’est d’avoir trop privilégié la logique comptable et administrative au détriment de la logique sanitaire qui nous a mis là dedans.
La logique électorale a clairement pris le pas sur les objectifs de santé.



jmaubert a dit:


> Il s‘agit, ici, de vaincre un virus, pas de disserter des heures sur les torts des uns et des autres…


Ici, personne de vaincra le virus.



jmaubert a dit:


> Je ne m‘en prends à personne : je cite des faits !! Vous opposez à ces faits des arguments politiques et, je me permets de vous rappeler que la maladie, les virus ne font aucune politique !


Vous vous en prenez clairement aux « non-vaccinés ». Vous les jugez responsables des actuelles carences de soins. Ça résume votre poste initial me semble-il.

Quels faits ? Qu’on soigne des malades du COVID aux urgences ? Encore heureux.

Qu’une partie majoritaire (sans être partout prépondérante) ne sont pas vaccinés ? OK.

Mais pas vaccinés pourquoi ? Par ignorance ? Par idéologie ? Pour raisons médicales ? Ce n’est pas la même chose.

Il ne faut pas oublier ceux qui sont vaccinés mais n’ont pas eu le rappel à temps. Ceux qui sont vaccinés mais souffrent d’une maladie qui en annule les effets.

Même parmi les « positifs », une partie sont hospitalisés pour d’autres raisons que le COVID, même aux urgences.

Bref, la multiplicité des cas nécessite une étude plus poussée que ce qu’on nous sert en pourcentages dans les dépêches AFP ou dans les déclarations à l’emporte pièce des « experts » médiatiques.

Le virus ne fait pas de politique mais il est un sujet politique et, dans une démocratie, c’est bien la moindre des choses.

Maintenant une dernière chose. La campagne de vaccination a été un succès en France, grâce au pass sanitaire. Ce qu’il reste de réfractaires au vaccin est la partie incompressible de l’équation. On fera très difficilement mieux même avec une réelle obligation vaccinale. Ce qu’on va y gagner ne suffira certainement pas à « sauver l’hôpital ».


P.S. pour illustrer la complexité des cas non-vaccinés :









						Trop de seniors ne sont toujours pas vaccinés, s'inquiète le gouvernement
					

De trop nombreux seniors de plus de 80 ans, souvent isolés, ne sont toujours pas vaccinés contre le Covid-19, a déploré vendredi 14 janvier la ministre...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Au passage, regardez les chiffres annoncés de vaccination chez les plus de 12 ans et la tranche des 75-79 ans.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2022)

@Diaoulic, @jmaubert, @Moonwalker,

Je vous ai lus avec attention et intérêt, et je n'ai pas l'impression que vous soyez autant en désaccord que vous en avez l'air.

Je crois que vous ne parlez pas de la même chose.

Moonwalker nous parle essentiellement du long terme, de l'état préoccupant de l'hôpital du fait du désengagement de l'état depuis au moins quelques décennies.
Le problème est structurel, et concerne le temps long. On découvre aujourd'hui (ou on fait semblant de découvrir) que les différents gouvernements qui se sont succédés ont depuis longtemps accumulé les économies de bouts de chandelles réalisées sur le dos de l'hôpital.
Moonwalker a raison de dire qu'une logique de rentabilité s'est imposée partout.
Et bien entendu, ces sous-investissements tant dans les infrastructures de l'hôpital, les équipements, les formations, les salaires apparaissent aujourd'hui parce que la pandémie est là et qu'en ce moment, l'hôpital est vraiment "à l'os".
Les médecins Covid+ non symptômatiques sont rappelés, de même que les personnels hospitaliers en vacances, ou encore les médecins retraités, etc...
Le problème de ce désengagement de l'état dans l'hôpital date plus ou moins d'une quarantaine d'années, et ce ne sont effectivement pas les non-vaccinés qui en sont responsables.
D'autant moins si on les accuse de ne pas respecter une loi d'obligation vaccinale qui, hélas, n'existe pas. Ou pas encore. 
Moonwalker l'aurait peut-être dit un peu autrement, mais dans les grandes lignes je crois être d'accord avec lui sur cet aspect des choses.


Diaoulic et jmaubert parlent essentiellement du court terme, voire de situations qui deviennent urgentes, du fait de multiples déprogrammations, y-compris pour des pathologies chroniques, ou lourdes, ou les deux à la fois.
Avec des témoignages que je trouve d'ailleurs humainement poignants, très parlants et très clairs.
Et dans ces programmation pour prendre en soins intensifs ou en réanimation des patients Covid+ développant des formes graves, la part de responsabilité des non-vaccinés, majoritaires ou très majoritaires dans les hospitalisations, et surtout les services de réanimation est considérable. Même si tout ne se résume pas à ça.
Donc, avant de considérer le nécessaire réengagement de l'état dans l'hôpital (ou en même temps), il faut gérer l'urgence de la situation actuelle.
Le Pass Sanitaire a laissé 5 millions (un peu moins selon les chiffres les plus récents) de personnes en dehors la vaccination. Gabriel Attal avait parlé d'"incitation maximale". Efficace, mais pas suffisant.
Espérons que le Pass Vaccinal soit plus efficace encore mais j'en doute.
Et même si les non-vaccinés ont des raisons diverses de ne pas être vaccinés, je pense que la vaccination obligatoire est la dernière carte à jouer pour que soit vaccinées les personnes qui peuvent l'être.
Exception faite des rares cas de contre-indication médicale.
Et avec une évidente tolérance pour les personnes âgées ou très âgées (disons au-delà de 80 ans, en gros), particulièrement celles qui ont des difficultés pour se rendre sur les lieux de vaccination, voire pour s'informer. Il faut éviter de pénaliser ces personnes et le plus possible aller vers elles. La stratégie du "aller vers" est bonne dans l'idée. Il faudrait en améliorer l'efficacité.

Même avec la vaccination obligatoire, nous n'arriverions pas à vacciner les presque 5 millions de personnes qui ne le sont pas. Mais clairement la plupart, à mon avis, et c'est pour ça qu'il faudrait le faire.
C'est même pour ça qu'il aurait fallu commencer par là.


----------



## jmaubert (15 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> @Diaoulic, @jmaubert, @Moonwalker,
> 
> Je vous ai lus avec attention et intérêt, et je n'ai pas l'impression que vous soyez autant en désaccord que vous en avez l'air.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Human-Fly !
Effectivement, Peace Maker te désigne parfaitement ! Et, effectivement tu as lu attentivement ( ce qui nous manque parfois à tous ).
J'ai rarement lu, ici ou ailleurs, quelque chose d'aussi intelligent, apaisé et résumant aussi bien, à la fois la situation que l'avis ( et la vie ) des uns et des autres ! 
Bien sur que Monnwalker et moi ne sommes pas loin d'être du même avis mais savoir le dire d'une manière claire et dépassionnée n'est pas facile ( en tous cas pour moi ) et avoir pu l'analyser tout aussi clairement est la preuve debeaucoup de lucidité et de calme ! 
Merci et bravo à toi pour cette analyse !


----------



## Diaoulic (15 Janvier 2022)

@Human-Fly 
je me rapproche de ton résumé, car oui c'est bien le présent qui est préoccupant.
Le futur est lui déjà bien ancré dans le marbre concernant la santé, l'enseignement, la sécurité... et il n'est pas plus réjouissant (de mon point de vue).


----------



## jmaubert (15 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> @Human-Fly
> je me rapproche de ton résumé, car oui c'est bien le présent qui est préoccupant.
> Le futur est lui déjà bien ancré dans le marbre concernant la santé, l'enseignement, la sécurité... et il n'est pas plus réjouissant (de mon point de vue).


Bonjour Diaoulic...Je suis ( un peu ) moins pessimiste en ce qui concerne l'avenir...Mais ca doit venir de mon côté rêveur


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

Passe vaccinal : l’Assemblée nationale adopte le projet de loi en nouvelle lecture
					

Les députés ont voté, sans surprise, le texte controversé transformant le passe sanitaire en passe vaccinal au bout d’une nuit de débats qui se poursuivront dans quelques heures au Sénat.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Diaoulic (15 Janvier 2022)

> Je suis ( un peu ) moins pessimiste


hello JM,
je m'efforce chaque jour de l'être parce qu'il y a beaucoup de choses positives (dont on entend peu parler en place publique) de réalisées, humainement, culturellement, techniquement parlant, mais dans le fond je t'avoue avoir du mal.


----------



## boninmi (15 Janvier 2022)

@Diaoulic , @jmaubert , ce n'est pas que vos conversations soient inintéressantes, mais si vous n'êtes plus que deux, je vous signale le bouton "Conversation" (le troisième à partir de la droite dans le bandeau du haut).
Sauf si vous voulez poursuivre le match de ping-pong avec @Moonwalker , mais vous êtes battus d'avance, à l'usure.


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2022)

@boninmi n’importe quoi !  Le résumé de HF, si tu l’avais lu, montre que ces trois intervenants ne parlent pas de la même chose. Ils peuvent donc continuer d’exprimer leurs points de vue ici même.


----------



## boninmi (15 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> @boninmi n’importe quoi !  Le résumé de HF, si tu l’avais lu, montre que ces trois intervenants ne parlent pas de la même chose. Ils peuvent donc continuer d’exprimer leurs points de vue ici même.


Que je dis n'importe quoi, j'en suis le premier conscient.   N'empêche, l'utilisation du bouton "Conversation" peut leur être utile ...


----------



## Diaoulic (15 Janvier 2022)

> Sauf si vous voulez poursuivre le match de ping-pong avec @Moonwalker , mais vous êtes battus d'avance, à l'usure.


hello @boninmi 
bien sûr l'idée n'est pas de s'éterniser à deux sur un fil de discussion général, et à ce titre merci pour le "plan" "conversation".
concernant la partie de Ping-pong, je ne considère pas cette "discussion" comme tel, c'est un peu le but de confronter les points de vue, tant que cela reste argumenté et que cela ne vire pas au concours de bite sémantique (pour éviter toute ambiguïté, ce n'est absolument pas la façon dont je prends les choses avec ce qui c'est dit sur ce fil).
Sur ce, bonne soirée et bon WE à tout le monde autour d'une bonne triple qui fait vaciller les esprits.


----------



## ScapO (15 Janvier 2022)

Slt,
je prendrais une Neipa


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> je prendrais une Neipa



Floodeur!!!... 

Mais tu vas peut-être pouvoir vraiment la savourer, ta Neipa : les dernières nouvelles sont plutôt bonnes, sur le front de la pandémie.  


En France, la 5ème vague (Delta) semble enfin marquer un infléchissement... Ce n'est pas trop tôt... 
En gros, Omicron gagne partout contre Delta. 
Mais il y a mieux, la 6ème vague (Omicron), si elle progresse encore, progresse désormais moins vite. D'où *un optimisme prudent, mais réel*. 
Et les épidémiologistes considèrent que si une vague épidémique monte très vite, la descente doit en principe être symétrique, donc aussi rapide que la montée. 

Outre l'évolution du virus et des vagues épidémiques de ses différentes formes mutantes, un autre motif d'espoir repose tout simplement sur le vaccin, et tout particulièrement sur la fameuse troisième dose ( ou "rappel", ou "boost"), * 
selon Alain Fisher*. De son point de vue, la vaccination garantira une accalmie en mars. 

C'est plutôt une combinaison de facteurs qui pourraient confirmer une assez probable amélioration vers le mois de mars en Europe, particulièrement si la situation européenne suit *la situation africaine*, décrite dans cet article du Monde. 

Un scénario semble se dessiner : celui d'*une évolution du SarsCov2 du stade de la pandémie à celui de l'endémie*. 
L'Espagne se prépare à traiter le virus est ses évolutions comme une endémie.  Les États-Unis l'envisagent. 

Quant à l'immunité collective, le concept semble actuellement assez évolutif, mais voici l'hypothèse la plus  couramment envisagée : Omicron est en train de conférer une immunité collective... Contre Omicron. J'en avais parlé dans un post récent. 
Mals l'ampleur de l'immunité acquise par la vaccination additionnée à l'immunité acquise par la contamination, voire par les contaminations successives créent une immunité collective globale sans doute en mesure de nous protéger contre les formes graves, en cas d'apparition de nouvelles vagues épidémiques dans les prochains mois. 
Mais rien n'est gagné, et l'immunité vaccinale, pour l'instant, doit absolument être consolidée et entretenue par les campagnes de vaccination, tout particulièrement pour les personnes à risques. 


Embellie de plus en plus probable vers le mois de mars, donc. 
Mais tout ça ne sont que des hypothèses, et en aucun cas des certitudes.

En fait, dans tous les cas de figure, une embellie vers le printemps ou l'été est toujours probable avec le SarsCov2 et la plupart des virus respiratoires.
La grande question est de sa savoir si cette probable embellie sera durable ou pas. 
Et ça, en toute rigueur, nous ne le saurons pas avant l'automne prochain, voire l'hiver prochain. 

La vigilance et l'optimisme prudent sont donc de rigueur, pour l'instant...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)

Un journée de ski hier , et presque personnes ne portent de masque dans la file d'attente des remontées


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : le pass vaccinal définitivement adopté par le Parlement, après un ultime vote de l'Assemblée nationale
					

Reste à savoir quand le texte entrera en vigueur. La France insoumise a annoncé avoir rassemblé suffisamment de parlementaires pour saisir le Conseil constitutionnel.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2022)

Tous les sportifs venant de l'étranger devront être vaccinés pour concourir en France
					

Le passe vaccinal, qui a été adopté dimanche soir, sera applicable aux sportifs professionnels étrangers. Novak Djokovic, qui vient d'être expulsé d'Australie, pourrait être privé de Roland-Garros.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Ça va. D’ici le mois de mai, ils ont le temps de prendre la décision de participer ou non.


----------



## boninmi (17 Janvier 2022)

38°4 hier soir. Autotest positif ce matin.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> 38°4 hier soir. Autotest positif ce matin.



Si tu es vacciné trois doses, tu devrais être contaminé par Omicron, pas par Delta.
Normalement, tu devrais éviter l'hospitalisation. 
Mais par contre, ça pourrait être pire qu'un rhume... Même un gros.


Bon courage, et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> 38°4 hier soir. Autotest positif ce matin.


On va demander au modo de te bannir 7 jours, on sait jamais...


----------



## boninmi (17 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tu es vacciné trois doses, tu devrais être contaminé par Omicron, pas par Delta.
> Normalement, tu devrais éviter l'hospitalisation.
> Mais par contre, ça pourrait être pire qu'un rhume... Même un gros.
> 
> ...


Je suis majeur, mais néanmoins vacciné.
Oui, ça doit être petit micron. Nous sommes passés chez ma fille mercredi, le soir ils étaient six positifs (deux adultes, quatre enfants entre 8 et 14). Mais nous avons pu choper ça aussi à Grenoble (ciné, ...) où il y a une grosse incidence.
Même pas un rhume pour l'instant, quelques vagues sensations grippales. Je me suis testé (je ne l'avais encore jamais fait) parce que nous avions divers RV prévus, repoussés ou annulés donc. Le plus pénible est que mon épouse ne supporte pas les tests (narines trop fragiles), ce qui laisse un peu dans l'incertitude.


Toum'aï a dit:


> On va demander au modo de te bannir 7 jours, on sait jamais...


Aïe ... la sanction ... 
Sinon je vais pouvoir flooder pendant une semaine ...


----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2022)

38°1 le soir, 37°1 le matin. Béatrice et Jean-Jacques, au secours ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2022)

Le nombre des décès "dus au coronavirus" (127263 ci-dessus) demande peut-être à être relativisé en utilisant la notion d'excédent de mortalité qui donne un chiffre (sur 2020-2021) de 82000, ce qui est évidemment déjà énorme :









						Mortalité en baisse, natalité en hausse: la démographie en 2021 moins affectée par le Covid
					

Les conséquences démographiques de la crise sanitaire ont été moins marquées en 2021 qu'en 2020, selon un bilan publié mardi par l'Insee: la mortalité, bien qu'encore anormalement élevée, a baissé et la natalité, malgré un "effet Covid" en début d'année, a légèrement remonté.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Le nombre des décès "dus au coronavirus" (127263 ci-dessus) demande peut-être à être relativisé en utilisant la notion d'excédent de mortalité qui donne un chiffre (sur 2020-2021) de 82000, ce qui est évidemment déjà énorme :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'instant, tu sembles en pleine forme, au moins Intellectuellement !... 
J'espère que ça sera comme ça pendant tous les prochains jours !


----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour l'instant, tu sembles en pleine forme, au moins Intellectuellement !...
> J'espère que ça sera comme ça pendant tous les prochains jours !


J'en suis pas encore entre le 7 ième et le 11 ième jour ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)

Une chanteuse tchèque contracte volontairement le Covid pour obtenir son passe sanitaire et en meurt


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une chanteuse tchèque contracte volontairement le Covid pour obtenir son passe sanitaire et en meurt


Consternant.


----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2022)

Il faudrait rajouter 1 car je n'ai pas déclaré mon autotest positif.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il faudrait rajouter 1 car je n'ai pas déclaré mon autotest positif.




Blague à part, et bien que je ne me sois pas posé la question de manière approfondie, je ne pense pas que les autotests aient une fiabilité suffisante.
Je pense qu'en cas du moindre doute ou de résultat positif, un test PCR n'est pas du luxe, pour une confirmation de diagnostic. 
De plus, je pense que peu de ces autotests sont comptabilisés dans les cas positifs officiels. Puisque  * la prise en compte de ces tests dépend essentiellement des patients. *.
Sauf, sans doute, si l'auto-test est rapidement suivi d'un test PCR.


Par ailleurs, je suis halluciné par les chiffres officiels dont @Locke rend compte dans *son thread*.
Normalement la cinquième vague (Delta) vient d'atteindre son pic (ou peut-être plateau haut), et la sixième vague (Omicron) est sur le point d'atteindre un vrai pic. Manifestement ce n'est pas encore le cas... Même si ça devrait être une question de jours.
Espérons pour les hôpitaux que le pic sera bien atteint la semaine prochaine au plus tard comme le disent *les prévisions actuelles*, et que la décrue sera aussi rapide que l'aura été la montée de la vague...


----------



## Madalvée (18 Janvier 2022)

Je ne voudrais pas jouer les Cassandre mais avec une telle circulation il est impossible de ne pas avoir de nouveaux variants…


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2022)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas jouer les Cassandre mais avec une telle circulation il est impossible de ne pas avoir de nouveaux variants…




Bon, là, tout de suite, je n'ai pas de lien pour citer un article pouvant valider ce que je vais dire, mais pour une fois je vais m'en passer (sauf si je retrouve bientôt un article sur le sujet).


[Edit] 

* Celui-ci * correspond plus à ton post qu'à ma réponse, et le point de vue est moins optimiste ce que je cite d'habitude... 
Mais ça correspond au sujet. 
Un article qui abonde dans ton sens, donc.  

[/Edit] 


Oui, bien entendu, cette circulation peut générer de nouveaux variants.
Mais l'hypothèse la plus probable est qu'un nouveau variant ou recombinant majeur, s'il apparaît, devrait apparaître dans une zone géographique plus faiblement vaccinée que la France.
Des régions comme la plupart des pays d'Afrique, l'Inde, ou la plupart des pays d'Amérique latine sont en principe les zones les plus probables pour l'apparition d'une version mutante majeure du virus. Si cela doit arriver. 


Mais selon plusieurs hypothèses scientifiques actuelles, il est possible (mais hélas pas certain) qu'Omicron soit la dernière version "préoccupante" du virus, selon la terminologie de l'OMS.
Selon *cette hypothèse*, par exemple, omicron pourrait être la forme la plus évoluée du Sars-Cov-2.
L'auteur de cette hypothèse estime que les prochaines versions mutantes seront plus bénignes, ou que les gens seront suffisamment immunisés pour résister à ces nouvelles formes du virus.
C'est l'une des hypothèse prévoyant la possible évolution de la maladie Covid-19 d'une phase pandémique à une phase endémique.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2022)

#@% de troisième dose. J'ai passé une sale nuit ; froid, chaud, soif, froid, etc. J'étais dans le cirage toute la journée. Déjà que ce n'est pas la grande forme en ce moment... j'espère que ça ira mieux demain.


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> #@% de troisième dose. J'ai passé une sale nuit ; froid, chaud, soif, froid, etc. J'étais dans le cirage toute la journée. Déjà que ce n'est pas la grande forme en ce moment... j'espère que ça ira mieux demain.


... et tu ne veux pas du paracétamol, si j'ai bien compris.
Les gens réagissent de façon très diverses, pour certains, c'est la première qui les fait souffrir, d'autres la seconde, ...
Moi c'était plutôt la seconde, j'ai pris du paracétamol.
Comme j'en ai pris pour cette contamination récente (probablement omicron) qui semble tourner du bon côté (je touche du bois) après une légère fièvre et quelques sensations de courbature, mais pratiquement rien au niveau rhume, toux. Mon épouse a pris la suite ...
Trois doses n'empêchent pas la contamination, sans doute surtout avec le plus récent variant.


----------



## Kevick (20 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> #@% de troisième dose. J'ai passé une sale nuit ; froid, chaud, soif, froid, etc. J'étais dans le cirage toute la journée. Déjà que ce n'est pas la grande forme en ce moment... j'espère que ça ira mieux demain.


C'est pour ton bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)

Découverte du mécanisme à l’origine des formes graves du Covid


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2022)

Bientôt ce sera de nouveau permis :


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> C'est pour ton bien.


Ce matin ça va nettement mieux. 



boninmi a dit:


> ... et tu ne veux pas du paracétamol, si j'ai bien compris.
> Les gens réagissent de façon très diverses, pour certains, c'est la première qui les fait souffrir, d'autres la seconde, ...
> Moi c'était plutôt la seconde, j'ai pris du paracétamol.


Je ne le supporte pas. J’ai des vertiges.

Mais bon, ce n’était pas violent, quelques frissons par moments. Je fais attention à bien m’hydrater.

L’état général n’était pas fameux. Je suis dans une période « basse » dirons-nous. C’est d’ailleurs ce qui m’a permis d’insister pour avoir ma troisième dose en Pfizer. Pas en état de jouer les cobayes.










						Covid-19. Restrictions sanitaires : l'avis du Conseil scientifique ignoré par le gouvernement
					

L'instance chargée de conseiller le gouvernement sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire a rendu un avis mercredi, largement ignoré par l'exécutif. Face à la persistance d'une vague "différente" mais "très élevée", il préconisait tout autre chose que les choix annoncés par Jean Castex jeudi.




					www.leprogres.fr
				




Je ne sais quoi penser de tout cela.


----------



## Diaoulic (21 Janvier 2022)

> Je ne sais quoi penser de tout cela.


A 4 mois des élections cela ressemble à un calcul politique.
La moindre dangerosité du variant Omicron en comparaison avec ses deux cousins, et la vaccination massive, leur permettent de forcer le destin et de lâcher du lest.
Cela reste un calcul dangereux à mon sens.


----------



## boninmi (21 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> A 4 mois des élections cela ressemble à un calcul politique.
> La moindre dangerosité du variant Omicron en comparaison avec ses deux cousins, et la vaccination massive, leur permettent de forcer le destin et de lâcher du lest.
> Cela reste un calcul dangereux à mon sens.


Oui, c'est juste la pré campagne de M.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne le supporte pas. J’ai des vertiges.


Arrête l'apéro


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Arrête l'apéro


Raahh.

Je ne bois plus une goûte depuis deux semaines. Pas compatible avec mes problèmes. Je suis à l’eau et au café. 

Nan. Rien à voir. Le paracétamol ça ne me convient pas du tout. La dernière fois que j’en ai pris, mon salon s’est transformé en cabine de bateau du Vendée-Globe. Heureusement que j’ai des chaises lourdes auxquelles j’ai pu me cramponner en attendant que la tempête passe.


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais quoi penser de tout cela.





Diaoulic a dit:


> A 4 mois des élections cela ressemble à un calcul politique.





boninmi a dit:


> Oui, c'est juste la pré campagne de M.


Pas mieux. Mais c'est un pari parce que si ça s'emballe 'à cause de', comment va-t-il s'en sortir ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Le passe vaccinal remplace le passe sanitaire depuis aujourd'hui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le passe vaccinal remplace le passe sanitaire depuis aujourd'hui


Allez ! Courage ! Amis français !  
Nous, on n'y est pas encore, mais ça nous pend au nez comme un goupillon d'auto-test !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2022)

"Les gérants des lieux et activités soumis au passe, tels les cafetiers et restaurateurs, pourront vérifier votre identité en vous demandant « un document officiel » avec photo."

De cela, il ne sera jamais question me concernant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De cela, il ne sera jamais question me concernant.


 ... Moi non plus !!!!


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Les gérants des lieux et activités soumis au passe, tels les cafetiers et restaurateurs, pourront vérifier votre identité en vous demandant « un document officiel » avec photo."
> 
> De cela, il ne sera jamais question me concernant.


il me semble que le sénat à refusé cet aspect du passe vaccinal


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> il me semble que le sénat à refusé cet aspect du passe vaccinal


Dans les lieux comme les restaurants, c'est la possibilité, proposée par le législateur, du contrôle de l'identité de la personne qui présente ce passe en cas de doute. Le texte de loi indique :

_"Lorsqu'il existe des raisons sérieuses de penser que le document présenté ne se rattache pas à la personne qui le présente, les personnes et services autorisés à en assurer le contrôle peuvent demander à la personne concernée de produire un document officiel comportant sa photographie afin de vérifier la concordance entre les éléments d'identité mentionnés sur ces documents. Les personnes et services autorisés, dans le cadre du présent alinéa, à demander la production d'un document officiel comportant la photographie de la personne ne sont pas autorisés à conserver ou à réutiliser ce document ou les informations qu'il contient, sous peine des sanctions"_.


----------



## Kevick (24 Janvier 2022)

C'est beau la France de 2022...


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Janvier 2022)

Merci Jura, 
j'étais en train de chercher


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2022)

_Lorsqu'il existe des raisons sérieuses de penser que le document présenté ne se rattache pas à la personne qui le présente_

Déjà, c’est quoi des « raisons sérieuses de penser » ?

La tête du client qui ne revient pas au cafetier ? Trop basané ? Pas assez ? Il se prénomme Gaston mais est habillé comme mademoiselle Jeanne ? L’inverse ?

Comment il fait pour savoir que le QR code ne correspond pas ? Il fouille dans le téléphone ?

Qu’on m’explique parce que pour moi les personnes « autorisées » peuvent aussi se brosser les poils du Q(R).

Je sens que beaucoup vont réfléchir à deux fois avant de réserver au restaurant. À ce tarif, je préfère encore diner chez ma belle-doche.


----------



## Kevick (24 Janvier 2022)

Et moi, aucun resto n'arrive à la cheville de ma mère qui est un vrai cordon bleu.


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Janvier 2022)

> La tête du client qui ne revient pas au cafetier ? Trop basané ? Pas assez ? Il se prénomme Gaston mais est habillé comme mademoiselle Jeanne ? L’inverse ?


cette question reste hyper floue!!! 

La loi élargit les possibilités de vérification du passe. En cas de doute sérieux sur l'authenticité du passe, les professionnels chargés de le contrôler, comme les cafetiers ou les restaurateurs, peuvent demander à leurs clients un document officiel avec photo (carte d’identité, permis de conduire, carte vitale…) pour vérifier la concordance d’identité entre les documents. La réglementation prévoit déjà, dans certains cas, la vérification d'identité par les professionnels (pour les paiements par chèque, pour l'interdiction de la vente d'alcool aux mineurs...). *Le Conseil constitutionnel a émis une réserve sur ce point : la vérification d'identité doit se faire sur des critères excluant toute discrimination. 
*


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Le Conseil constitutionnel a émis une réserve sur ce point : la vérification d'identité doit se faire sur des critères excluant toute discrimination.


Parfait !

Il suffira de crier bien fort dans le restaurant : « C’est de la discrimination ! ».


----------



## boninmi (24 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parfait !
> 
> Il suffira de crier bien fort dans le restaurant : « C’est de la discrimination ! ».


Interdiction de discriminer les momies des pharaons.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> cette question reste hyper floue!!!
> 
> La loi élargit les possibilités de vérification du passe. En cas de doute sérieux sur l'authenticité du passe, les professionnels chargés de le contrôler, comme les cafetiers ou les restaurateurs, peuvent demander à leurs clients un document officiel avec photo (carte d’identité, permis de conduire, carte vitale…) pour vérifier la concordance d’identité entre les documents. La réglementation prévoit déjà, dans certains cas, la vérification d'identité par les professionnels (pour les paiements par chèque, pour l'interdiction de la vente d'alcool aux mineurs...). *Le Conseil constitutionnel a émis une réserve sur ce point : la vérification d'identité doit se faire sur des critères excluant toute discrimination.
> *




Je suis d'accord avec l'ensemble du contenu de ton post.
Je comprends parfaitement l'énervement, la colère, ou même le refus catégorique de certains face à cette mesure de vérification d'identité.
Mais d'une part cette mesure arrive, hélas, après de multiples abus, dont les fameux faux pass (certains en sont morts).
Et en effet, on l'oublie un peu tellement la carte bancaire a remplacé le chéquier pour une grande majorité d'entre nous, mais à l'époque où les paiements par chèques étaient très majoritaires, au-delà d'un certain d'un certain montant le commerçant vérifiait systématiquement l'identité du client en demandant une pièce d'identité. La carte d'identité était présentée dans la grande majorité des cas. Et (pratiquement) personne n'y voyait jamais rien à redire.

Alors, OK, c'est une période que les plus jeunes d'entre-vous n'ont pas connue. Certains n'ont peut-être même jamais signé un chèque de leur vie.

Certes, moi aussi je me serais bien passé de tout ça...
Je le vois comme un mal nécessaire. 
Acceptable, comme le reste, à titre provisoire, tant que la circulation du virus est ce qu'elle est. 
Je préférerais d'ailleurs que tout ça soit chiffré en se basant sur des chiffres de l'épidémie. 
Par exemple, à partir de quatre semaines consécutives avec un taux d'incidence inférieur à 50 pour 100 000 habitants, suppression du Pass Vaccinal. 
Ou autre, peu importe le détail, mais j'aurais aimé un principe dans cet esprit. 


Une fois de plus, je considère qu'une obligation vaccinale pour tous (sauf contre-indication médicale), dès le départ, nous aurait épargné tout ça...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Petite anecdote vécue vendredi dans un restaurant 
A la table à coté de la notre deux commerciaux arrivent  , le serveur les installe , et dit qu'une personne va venir vérifier les Pass .
L'un des deux commerciaux dit à son collègue ne pas avoir son pass , qui lui répond , pas grave j'ai celui d'une autre personne , prend le .
La serveuse à donc contrôler un pass qui n'était pas celui de la personne à la table.
Donc a cause de ce genre de comportement , nous pouvons attraper le covid ( je sais pas si il ne la pas ce Monsieur) et en plus il risque de faire fermer le restaurant pour ce genre de fausse déclaration .

Alors le contrôle de la pièce d'identité , pour ou contre  ?


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

C’est en principe une prérogative réservée exclusivement à certaines forces de l’ordre et cela aurait dû le rester.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2022)

patxito a dit:


> C’est en principe une prérogative réservée exclusivement à certaines forces de l’ordre et cela aurait dû le rester.




Oui, mais pour les clients qui signent encore des chèques (ce qui devient rare, j'en conviens), la pièce d'identité est systématiquement demandée par les commerçants (à partir d'un certain montant). 
À une époque pas si lointaine, neuf clients sur dix  payaient par chèques (sauf très petits montants), et leur identité était vérifiée par des commerçants qui n'appartenaient pas aux forces de l'ordre.

Alors certes, ça n'est pas "le sens de l'histoire" (si on peut dire), parce que depuis quelque décennies, les gens se sont habitués à présenter de moins en moins leurs pièces d'identité aux commerçants, voire de manière plus générale.
C'est peut-être pour ça que ça choque ; les gens trouvent de plus en plus incongru qu'on leur demande de prouver leur identité.

En période exceptionnelle de pandémie, pourquoi pas.
Sachant que ce fameux Pass Sanitaire n'a pas vocation à durer, et que son maintien au-delà de la pandémie n'aurait de sens pour personne.

Pour finir, un paradoxe qui n'est pas des moindres.
Plus les gens résisteront à la vaccination, et plus le Pass Vaccinal durera.
Plus il y aura de fraude, d'échanges de Pass, de faux Pass, etc, et plus les identités seront vérifiées.

Si tout le monde adoptait le Pass Vaccinal, le Pass Vaccinal disparaîtrait.

Si la vaccination avait tout de suite été obligatoire, il n'y aurait pas eu de Pass Sanitaire, ni de Pass Vaccinal, ni de contrôles d'identité.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2022)

Ce que vous pouvez me gonfler à être capable de taper plus vite que moi sur les touches de votre clavier.
Je ne peux jamais réussir à m'exprimer avant que l'un de vous ne dise exactement la même chose que moi.
C'est pénible, hein.

Bref. Je suis contre la vaccination obligatoire, je suis contre le passe sanitaire, je suis contre le passe vaccinal.
Il n'empêche, si un cafetier veut vérifier que mon passe est bien mon passe, je ne vois pas comment je peux m'y opposer.
Étant détenteur d'un réel passe (puisque d'abord covidé, et peut-être même une deuxième fois, et vacciné à plusieurs reprise), je ne risque rien.
Le cafetier, en revanche, risque de finir cul rouge s'il ne contrôle pas mon passe ou s'il ne contrôle pas que c'est bien mon passe.
Et, jusque-là, je n'ai aucune raison de vouloir du mal aux cafetiers.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alors le contrôle de la pièce d'identité , pour ou contre  ?


Qu'on me demande de présenter mon pass sanitaire ou autre, c'est limite, mais ça passe ! 
Mais qu'un citoyen lambda me demande ma carte d'identité ... Je refuse catégoriquement !  
Mais, je parle pour ne rien dire ! ça fait des mois que j'évite tous les endroits où il faut présenter son QR code - plus de restos, de bistrots et pas de voyages - et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Janvier 2022)

Une carte précise de la vaccination en France


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : BA.2, le sous-variant d’Omicron dont les traits se dessinent peu à peu
					

Plus transmissible et de même virulence ? Ce « petit frère » d’Omicron, devenu vite majoritaire au Danemark, sème le trouble. La séquence de son génome vient d’être déchiffrée.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Pour éviter d'aller au restaurant 









						Coronavirus. Parosmie : quel est ce nouveau symptôme qui donne une odeur et un goût infects aux aliments ?
					

Selon des scientifiques anglais, adultes et enfants pourraient être touchés par la parosmie suite à leur Covid, un symptôme qui donne aux aliments une odeur et un goût différent, mauvais en général. Particulièrement problématique pour des jeunes qui perdent l'appétit.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

Un pass vaccinal n’aura aucun impact notable sur la circulation du virus et ne protégera pas toutes les personnes à risque
					

Sans réalisme au sujet du SarsCov2 et de la bonne utilisation des vaccins, le débat sur les outils de gestion à long terme de la pandémie ne convaincra pas. Voici ce qui nous semble devoir être pris en compte.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ce que vous pouvez me gonfler à être capable de taper plus vite que moi sur les touches de votre clavier.
> Je ne peux jamais réussir à m'exprimer avant que l'un de vous ne dise exactement la même chose que moi.
> C'est pénible, hein.
> 
> ...


Ah, et autre chose. Que je sache, quand un livreur (bien souvent un inconnu) nous demande notre carte d'identité, on ne trouve rien à redire.
Je veux bien tordre l'affaire dans tous les sens, le fait que l'on puisse nous demander notre carte d'identité quand on contrôle le passe est un faux débat. Je dirais même, un non-évènement.


Toum'aï a dit:


> Une carte précise de la vaccination en France


Vas-y, encore une carte qui vient jeter le discrédit sur Marseille. C'est pénible à la longue.


Jura39 a dit:


> Pour éviter d'aller au restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà qui met un nom sur ce que j'expérimente depuis des mois. J'ai les odeurs, mais une grosse majorité d'entre-elles se ressemblent.
C'est pas que ça pue vraiment, mais c'est plutôt une odeur désagréable.
Pourvu que ça revienne à la normale.


patxito a dit:


> Un pass vaccinal n’aura aucun impact notable sur la circulation du virus et ne protégera pas toutes les personnes à risque
> 
> 
> Sans réalisme au sujet du SarsCov2 et de la bonne utilisation des vaccins, le débat sur les outils de gestion à long terme de la pandémie ne convaincra pas. Voici ce qui nous semble devoir être pris en compte.
> ...


Tout cela me parait censé. Mais je ne suis qu'un ignorant


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Janvier 2022)

le pass (quel que soit son nom), et on peut en penser ce que l'on veut, à été mis en place pour écarter les personnes non vaccinées des endroits à fort potentiel de transmission du virus, et donc suceptibles de choper la covid ET D'EN DÉVELOPPER UNE FORME GRAVE QUI CONDUIRAIT A SATURER LE SYSTEME DE SOINS (plus précisément d'urgence) déjà dans un état hyper précaire.
Edit: et j'ajouterais que ce genre de titre d'article putaclic est bien la base de toute la confusion qui règne chez la majorité d'entre nous (moi y compris bien sûr)


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

Le titre n'est pas l'oeuvre du journal (sinon ils le précisent), mais des professionnels de la santé et des chercheurs qui ont rédigé cette carte blanche.


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Janvier 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Le titre n'est pas l'oeuvre du journal (sinon ils le précisent), mais des professionnels de la santé et des chercheurs qui ont rédigé cette carte blanche.


ils font qd même un raccourcis assez énorme, la phrase en elle même est très juste.... puisque la vaccination n'a pas d'influence sur la transmission (ou peu), mais ils font la moitié du job de mon point de vue


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc a cause de ce genre de comportement , nous pouvons attraper le covid ( je sais pas si il ne la pas ce Monsieur) et en plus il risque de faire fermer le restaurant pour ce genre de fausse déclaration .


Heu. Le passe garantit du COVID ?

Depuis quand ? J’ai loupé un épisode ? 

Il me semble que le passe « vaccinal » signifie simplement que TU es vacciné. Dans l’état actuel de l’épidémie, c’est le vaccin que tu as reçu qui TE protège d’une forme grave et d’un méchant séjour aux urgences, pas celui des autres.

Il n’est pas là pour protéger qui que ce soit mais pour « emmerder les non-vaccinés jusqu’au bout ».



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais, je parle pour ne rien dire ! ça fait des mois que j'évite tous les endroits où il faut présenter son QR code - plus de restos, de bistrots et pas de voyages - et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal !


Tant que tes chats ne te l’imposent pas. 



lamainfroide a dit:


> Il n'empêche, si un cafetier veut vérifier que mon passe est bien mon passe, je ne vois pas comment je peux m'y opposer.


En quittant l’établissement tout simplement. Mais ce n’est pas le problème. Si je ne veux pas présenter mon pass vaccinal, j’évite les endroits où on le demande.

[On ne me le demande jamais. C’est officiel : j’ai une vie de marde !  ]



lamainfroide a dit:


> Le cafetier, en revanche, risque de finir cul rouge s'il ne contrôle pas mon passe ou s'il ne contrôle pas que c'est bien mon passe.


Ben non. Il te demande le pass à l'entrée, c’est ok. Par contre, pour un contrôle d’identité, il doit justifier d’une « raison sérieuse » de douter de ton identité. Et là, ça ne va plus.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : accord européen pour permettre aux personnes vaccinées de ne pas se faire tester avant de voyager au sein de l’UE
					

La recommandation adoptée par les ministres des affaires européennes n’est pas contraignante, chaque Etat restant libre de s’y conformer ou non.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2022)

Vous vous faites des nœuds au cerveau pour trois fois rien. Lamainfroide résume très bien la situation. Pour ou contre le passe vaccinal, dès lors que tu es vacciné, si on te demande de présenter un document d’identité pour valider le nom présent sous ton QR code, tu t’exécutes. Point barre. Tout le reste n’est qu’une discussion de comptoir sans intérêt – réel. L’emmerdement s’adresse à ceux dont le sens commun s’est égaré en chemin. Un point c’est tout !

(Maintenant si quelqu’un veut nous faire l’historique de la CNI – histoire qu’on se marre deux minutes – la pilule sera moins difficile à choisir)


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> dès lors que tu es vacciné, si on te demande de présenter un document d’identité pour valider le nom présent sous ton QR code, tu t’exécutes. Point barre.


Tu n'es tenu à t'exécuter que s'il existe des raisons sérieuses de penser que le pass présenté ne se rattache pas à ta personne -> donc oui, il est bien question de se faire des nœuds au cerveau pour trois fois rien, parce qu'à part les forces de l'ordre qui ont l'habitude d'abuser des contrôles d'identité, on voit mal quiconque, et notamment pas le cafetier lambda, se lancer sur cette pente savonneuse...

De fait: https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/v...-mission-78b4d06c-7c3a-11ec-ade6-a18333bfde0e


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2022)

patxito a dit:


> à part les forces de l'ordre qui ont l'habitude d'abuser


C’est justement en partant d’un fait minoritaire – monté en épingle par les adeptes du sensationnel – qu’on se retrouve à tergiverser autour d’une phrase…



> "Les gérants des lieux et activités soumis au passe, tels les cafetiers et restaurateurs, pourront vérifier votre identité en vous demandant « un document officiel » avec photo."


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Contrôle d'identité : étant donné que aucun décret dérogatoire n'est paru, donc seul un OPJ peut vous exiger un contrôle 
d'identité : regles-a-respecter-pour-le-controle-didentite-dune-personne


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> "Les gérants des lieux et activités soumis au passe, tels les cafetiers et restaurateurs, pourront vérifier votre identité en vous demandant « un document officiel » avec photo."


A condition qu'il existe des raisons sérieuses de penser que le document présenté ne se rattache pas à la personne qui le présente...

Ce n'est pas une pétition de principe : la loi relative à la gestion de la crise sanitaire prévoit qu'est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 45 000 € d'amende le fait d'exiger la présentation d'un justificatif de statut vaccinal concernant la covid-19 hors les cas prévus...​


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)

patxito a dit:


> A condition qu'il existe des raisons sérieuses de penser que le document présenté ne se rattache pas à la personne qui le présente...


Avec la théorie du genre, sont pas rendus !


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avec la théorie du genre, sont pas rendus !


Moi je suis iel


----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avec la théorie du genre, sont pas rendus !


En effet, le Conseil constitutionnel ayant prévenu que « la vérification d’identité doit se faire sur des critères excluant toute discrimination »...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Moi je suis iel


Prouve-le. Tes papiers !


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Bref, comme le dit justement @aCLR tout cela relève d'une discussion de comptoir tellement c'est pourvu de maintes ambiguïtés !


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Prouve-le. Tes papiers !


Pas de problème, mais montre moi ta carte d'OPJ


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bref, comme le dit justement @aCLR tout cela relève d'une discussion de comptoir tellement c'est pourvu de maintes ambiguïtés !


Bien évidemment que c’est une discussion de comptoir puisqu’il s’agit précisément des conditions d’accès au dit comptoir.


----------



## aCLR (25 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bien évidemment que c’est une discussion de comptoir puisqu’il s’agit précisément des conditions d’accès au dit comptoir.


Oooooh ! Joli !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pas de problème, mais montre moi ta carte d'OPJ


J’ai que la Licence IV.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Pas la peine


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avec la théorie du genre, sont pas rendus !



Le principal problème avec "la théorie du genre", c'est qu'elle n'existe pas.

Les gens qui s'y réfèrent, toujours pour la critiquer, critiquent donc une chose qu'ils inventent en même temps qu'ils la critiquent.

Les opposants à "théorie du genre", inventée par leurs soins, se référent généralement à des relectures modernes des "études sur les genres" (*gender studies*), bien réllees par contre, qui sont composées d'une série d'études sur la notion de genre essentiellement basées sur les stéréotypes sexuels.
Ces études sur les genres ont principalement été menées aux USA dans les années 1970.
Le but de ces études était de te tenter de déterminer dans quelle mesure le genre procéderait d'un déterminisme biologique, et dans quelle mesure le genre pouvait relever d'une construction sociale.

Par exemple, si les filles choisissent plus volontiers des matières dites "'littéraires" (au sens large), est-ce parce que leur sensibilité féminine les oriente tout naturellement vers les disciplines littéraires ?... Ou est-ce parce que dès leur plus jeune âge on leur insinue que la science est faite pour les hommes alors que les études littéraires sont faites pour les filles ?...
Ou un peu des deux ?... Dans quelle mesure, etc...

Ce sont des études, sans jamais avoir eu la moindre intention d'aboutir à une théorie.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

Par exemple on dit « une bière » mais aussi « un demi ».


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ce sont des études, sans jamais avoir eu la moindre intention d'aboutir à une théorie.


On est bien d'accord, que de foutaises, tout ça grâce (ou à cause) de quelques lexicographes du Petit Robert 









						La "théorie du genre" pour les nuls
					

SEXUALITÉ - Il ne s'agit pas de nier les différences biologiques entre hommes et femmes, mais de dévoiler l'origine éminemment sociale et donc le caractère en réalité arbitraire de l'inégalité des sexes dans de multiples domaines.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Contrôle d'identité : étant donné que aucun décret dérogatoire n'est paru, donc seul un OPJ peut vous exiger un contrôle
> d'identité : regles-a-respecter-pour-le-controle-didentite-dune-personne


Donc à la caisse de mon Hypermarché , je l'envoi chier la pauvre caissière quand elle me demande une carte d'identité quand je règle par chèque  ??


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> quand elle me demande une carte d'identité quand je règle par chèque ??


Non c'est différent, ce n'est pas un contrôle, quand tu payes par chèque c'est une "obligation", d'ailleurs cela doit être affiché à la caisse !
Et d'ailleurs les chèques ça existe encore


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non c'est différent, ce n'est pas un contrôle, quand tu payes par chèque c'est une "obligation", d'ailleurs cela doit être affiché à la caisse !
> Et d'ailleurs les chèques ça existe encore


Une obligation ??


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : la France dénombre plus de 500 000 cas de contamination en vingt-quatre heures
					

Plus de 30 000 patients étaient hospitalisés mardi 25 janvier.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le principal problème avec "la théorie du genre", c'est qu'elle n'existe pas.


Force est de constater que le mot "théorie", en traduction littérale de "theory", est souvent utilisé pour désigner une hypothèse, une suggestion, une idée... loin de toute théorie scientifique.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une obligation ??


Non c’est juste une prérogative accordée aux commerçants.
A partir du moment ou il affiche :
-les chèques sont refusés ☞ pas de chèques.
-Une pièce d'identité (ou parfois deux) sera demandée pour tout règlement par chèque.
-Nous ne prenons pas de carte bleue, etc...
Donc à partir du moment ou c'est affiché devant la caisse, il est dans son droit.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Force est de constater que le mot "théorie", en traduction littérale de "theory", est souvent utilisé pour désigner une hypothèse, une suggestion, une idée... loin de toute théorie scientifique.




Oui, parce "théorie" n'est pas un équivalent exact de * "theorry"*, dont l'acception est plus large en anglais, effectivement.


Bon, sinon, pour conclure, il est prudent de tourner sept fois sa souris sur son tapis à souris plutôt que de relayer n'importe quelle rumeur ou pseudo-théorie à la gomme.

Loin de moi l'idée d'accabler @TimeCapsule, dont le petit post n'avait manifestement pas d'autre ambition qu'exprimer une forme d'humour ironique.

Mals c'est une question de principe.
Pour les études de genre comme pour la Covid-19.
Quand on intervient sur un sujet qu'on ne maîtrise pas, on commence par se documenter.
Et s'il s'agit d'un sujet qu'on maîtrise, ben... C'est pareil. On se documente quand même.

Après, personne n'est à l'abri d'une erreur, surtout pas moi.
Mais si on on intervient sur un sujet sérieux, on fait un effort, au minimum.

Dans d'autres threads de la Terrasse, très majoritaires, s'il s'agit de rigolade, c'est bien entendu très différent.

Et je ne suis pas forcément le dernier à raconter n'importe quoi quand le contexte s'y prête.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour les études de genre comme pour la Covid-19.
> Quand on intervient sur un sujet qu'on ne maîtrise pas, on commence par se documenter.
> Et s'il s'agit d'un sujet qu'on maîtrise, ben... C'est pareil. On se documente quand même.


Ben voyons !

Assimiler une vulgaire propagande à une "documentation" est pour le moins comique ! 

Mieux vaut s'en tenir aux faits : Qu'est-ce qu'une cour de récréation non genrée ?

"On ne nait pas femme on le devient", parole vénérée par beaucoup... La "morale" de son auteur (et de son compagnon) ne plaide pas en sa faveur !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

Covid-19 : 9 millions de personnes pourraient perdre leur passe vaccinal le 15 février faute de dose de rappel, prévient Olivier Véran
					

Le ministre de la santé s’est montré rassurant sur le variant BA.2, issu d’Omicron, « tout aussi contagieux mais qui ne change rien sur l’impact de la vaccination ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Covid-19 : 9 millions de personnes pourraient perdre leur passe vaccinal le 15 février faute de dose de rappel, prévient Olivier Véran
> 
> 
> Le ministre de la santé s’est montré rassurant sur le variant BA.2, issu d’Omicron, « tout aussi contagieux mais qui ne change rien sur l’impact de la vaccination ».
> ...


"Interrogé sur la situation du Danemark, où le nombre de contaminations est reparti à la hausse, peut-être à cause de la diffusion d’un sous-variant d’Omicron, appelé BA.2, M. Delfraissy...."

Ah les salauds, ils ont changé d'alphabet. On ne va plus rien y comprendre.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

Le voila , il arrive  









						Covid-19. Un premier cas du sous-variant d'Omicron détecté en Alsace
					

Un cas de BA.2, sous-variant d’Omicron, a été détecté en Alsace il y a une quinzaine de jours, a confirmé ce mercredi matin le Pr Samira Fafi-Kremer, directrice de l’Institut de virologie des Hôpitaux universitaires de Strasbourg, ont rapporté nos confrères des Dernières Nouvelles d'Alsace.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le voila , il arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et encore une fois via l’Alsace.

Depuis cent cinquante ans, toute la merde qui déferle sur ce pays passe par l’Alsace, quand elle ne surgit pas des Ardennes.

Il est urgent de construire une barrière fortifiée sur nos frontières de l’Est.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2022)

Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables ! 

Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
Tu fumes ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
T'es obèse ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves ! 
T'es alcoolique ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
etc ... etc...

Bref, vaudra mieux entrer à l'hôpital en parfaite santé !!! ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables !
> 
> Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
> T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
> ...


Ben...

.... on ne paye qu'une fois !


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et encore une fois via l’Alsace.
> 
> Depuis cent cinquante ans, toute la merde qui déferle sur ce pays passe par l’Alsace, quand elle ne surgit pas des Ardennes.
> 
> Il est urgent de construire une barrière fortifiée sur nos frontières de l’Est.


Construire une sorte de ligne Maginot ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables !
> 
> Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
> T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
> ...


Viens en France 
tu sera pris en charge


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables !
> 
> Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
> T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
> ...


Ça ne serait que de moi, je ferais payer un droit de circulation aux gens qui se trimballent en survêtement dans la rue.
Ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que préconisent ces gens, d'accord.
C'est juste pour dire qu'avoir des idées de merde c'est pas ce qui est le plus compliqué.
Il est vrai que rien n'oblige à les crier sur tous les toits.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables !
> 
> Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
> T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
> ...


Même chose ici : *Covid-19: le patron de l'AP-HP s'interroge sur la gratuité des ...*


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une demande abjecte de l'association belge des contribuables !
> 
> Le doigt est dans l'engrenage !
> T'es pas vacciné ... Tu paies les frais ou tu crèves !
> ...





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Même chose ici : *Covid-19: le patron de l'AP-HP s'interroge sur la gratuité des ...*



Donc, pour ces gens, il serait légitime de pénaliser financièrement des personnes qui ne se soumettent pas à un acte qui n’a pas d’obligation légale.

Je ne sais pas pour la Belgique mais, concernant la France, je me vois encore une fois obligé de rappeler ce principe supra-constitutionnel :

*Art. 5. * La Loi n'a le droit de défendre que les actions nuisibles à la Société. Tout ce qui n'est pas défendu par la Loi ne peut être empêché, et nul ne peut être contraint à faire ce qu'elle n'ordonne pas. 

Quant à Martin Hirsch.


----------



## patxito (27 Janvier 2022)

Ce n’est pas qu’abject, c’est oublier qu’en Belgique les prestations de santé sont fournies dans le cadre d’un système d’assurance maladie obligatoire, et que tu ne peux pas obliger les gens à payer des primes (les cotisations) puis leur faire payer les prestations en cas de « sinistre »…

Si on veut exclure une partie de la population de la « gratuité » (toute relative, voir le prix d’une chambre single en hôpital…) des soins, qu’on commence par lui rembourser l’ensemble des cotisations retenues sur son salaire.


----------



## Kevick (27 Janvier 2022)

Faire payer les non-vaccinés c'est surtout mettre un doigt dans l'engrenage. Après ce sera la même chose pour les fumeurs, les alcooliques, les obèses... Il faudra alors avoir un pass d'hygiène de vie convenable pour bénéficier des soins remboursés. La ligne rouge serait largement franchie.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2022)

V'là l'merdier quand tu es non vacciné, obèse, fumeur et alcoolique.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

C'est maintenant qu'ils le disent 









						Covid-19. Dépistages en extérieur : les tests peuvent-ils être faussés par le froid ?
					

De nombreux Français réalisent des dépistages Covid-19 sous des barnums installés à l'extérieur des pharmacies. Pourtant, des températures trop froides peuvent altérer les tests antigéniques et réduire leur fiabilité.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> V'là l'merdier quand tu es non vacciné, obèse, fumeur et alcoolique.


Déjà que l’enterrement sera à ta charge.

Sinon, je ne comprends pas cette folie des tests. On est en pass vaccinal. Les tests ne servent plus à grand chose à part se faire porter pâle au bouleau.

Où j’ai oublié un truc (j’avoue que je m’y perd un peu avec toutes ces annonces).


----------



## patxito (27 Janvier 2022)

La Catalogne supprime le pass sanitaire, jugé inefficace face à Omicron
					

La région espagnole de Catalogne a décidé de mettre fin à partir de vendredi à l'obligation de présenter un pass sanitaire pour entrer dans les bars, restaurants et salles de sport, le jugeant peu efficace face à la grande contagiosité d'Omicron.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2022)

On en vient à ce que prédisaient certains spécialistes : tous immunisés à terme grâce à Omicron.

Omicron président ! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> au bouleau


Rhoo !


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On en vient à ce que prédisaient certains spécialistes : tous immunisés à terme grâce à Omicron.


Ca, c'est l'argument sur lequel vont se jeter les antivaxx. Sauf qu'il ne faudrait pas oublier qu'omicron est un agent pathogène, moins virulent peut-être que la souche d'origine et les mutations qui l'ont précédé, mais pas inoffensif pour autant, il suffit de regarder les données d'hospitalisation et de décès.


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Janvier 2022)

ça spécule, et certains scénarios ne sont pas réjouissants,brides d'un article ds l'Obs:

Auprès du « Parisien », l’épidémiologiste Antoine Flahault n’écarte pas une autre hypothèse pour expliquer le nombre inédit de contaminations dans l’Hexagone. « _Peut-être que la France, comme le Danemark, est en train de connaître une nouvelle vague avec BA.2 _», ce variant considéré comme « le petit frère » d’Omicron.
Apparu il y a deux semaines, BA.2, un sous-variant d’Omicron, circule désormais très activement en Europe. Au Danemark, où il a été pour la première fois détecté, il a même supplanté son aîné et représente 66 % des nouvelles contaminations selon les autorités sanitaires. Le pays enregistre actuellement un taux d’incidence très élevé avec 6 836,4 cas pour 100 000 habitants. Avec plus de 46 000 nouveaux cas mardi, le taux de contamination est extrêmement élevé dans le pays nordique qui entend pourtant lever ses restrictions. Un modèle que semble pour l’instant suivre le gouvernement français.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)

Dans quinze jours, le 15 février, le certificat de rétablissement (pour le pass vacinal), obtenu à l'issue d'un test positif, ne sera valable que pendant quatre mois, contre sept mois actuellement a annoncé le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran dans une vidéo sur Twitter où il appelle à la vaccination. Ainsi si vous n'êtes pas vacciné ou si vous n'avez pas eu votre dose de rappel, « si vous êtes positifs, vous ne pouvez pas vous faire vacciner mais vous aurez un certificat de rétablissement, il sera valable pour une durée de quatre mois »


----------



## patxito (29 Janvier 2022)

Coronavirus: 39% des Belges seraient favorables à une levée totale des mesures
					

Selon une étude menée par Ipsos, des différences marquées existent entre francophones et néerlandophones et en fonction de l’âge.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans quinze jours, le 15 février, le certificat de rétablissement (pour le pass vacinal), obtenu à l'issue d'un test positif, ne sera valable que pendant quatre mois, contre sept mois actuellement a annoncé le ministre de la Santé Olivier Véran dans une vidéo sur Twitter où il appelle à la vaccination. Ainsi si vous n'êtes pas vacciné ou si vous n'avez pas eu votre dose de rappel, « si vous êtes positifs, vous ne pouvez pas vous faire vacciner mais vous aurez un certificat de rétablissement, il sera valable pour une durée de quatre mois »



Passe vaccinal, mode d'emploi : Version française traduite du polonais, traduit de l'anglais, traduit de la version originale japonaise (traduction google).


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)

Le sous variant BA.2 beaucoup plus contagieux que Omicron


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le sous variant BA.2 beaucoup plus contagieux que Omicron



« Il toucherait particulièrement les enfants et les personnes non vaccinées ».

Les gosses, ils seraient temps qu’ils apprennent que dans la vie c’est chacun son tour. 

Quant aux autres… encore perdu ! 


Sinon, je propose qu’on le rebaptise le « variant à Blanquer ». Il m’est d’avis que ça va être sa fête dans pas longtemps.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)

Hong Kong : transmission du SARS-CoV-2 de hamsters de compagnie à l’homme, suivie d’une diffusion interhumaine
					

Tout commence, à Hong Kong, le 11 janvier 2022. Une employée de 23 ans travaillant dans l'animalerie Little Boss, qui vend des hamsters, des lapins et des chinchillas,  présente un mal de gorge et de la toux. Elle est doublement vaccinée contre la Covid-19, la deuxième dose lui ayant été...



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Diaoulic (31 Janvier 2022)

@Locke
Ton fil de discussion sur 2 ans de cette épidémie est vraiment une mine d'or.
Je viens de parcourir un bon nombre de pages depuis le début, et il ne manque "plus que" les annonces/articles/études/punchline... marquant(e)s adossé(e)s à la chronologie des faits pour avoir une cartographie d'une gestion de crise grandeur nature!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)

Au sujet des chiffres abondamment fournis par nos gouvernants, une amie m'a vivement conseillé une émission TV.
Le moins que je puisse dire c'est que je n'ai pas été déçu !
C'est à partir de 34'40" : Les Points sur les i du 30/01/2022 Thomas Lequertier anime un débat avec Ivan Rioufol et Véronique Jacquier dans #LPSi   

​


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2022)

Si vous voulez parler en long et en large du Coronavirus c'est dans ce message, l'autre est purement informatif sur les chiffres en France.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si vous voulez parler en long et en large du Coronavirus c'est dans ce message, l'autre est purement informatif sur les chiffres en France.


Mon post est _informatif_ !

Merci de le remettre à sa place !


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2022)

Ah oui, de grâce, que l'on remette Time à sa place.


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2022)

Je suis dans la place ! Pow pow pow pow !


#désolé


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mon post est _informatif_ !
> 
> Merci de le remettre à sa place !


Très instructif en tout cas.


----------



## madmaxmac (3 Février 2022)

Dans ces chiffres 28% des hospit sont autres que le covid MAIS ces patients hospitalisés pour une autre pathologie sont positifs...Une distinction aurait été la bienvenue depuis le debut .


			https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/la-part-de-patients-positifs-au-covid-19-mais-hospitalises-pour-autre-chose-a-augmente-avec-omicron-fc90dce2-833c-11ec-aa37-725c81c613b1


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)

madmaxmac a dit:


> Dans ces chiffres 28% des hospit sont autres que le covid MAIS ces patients hospitalisés pour une autre pathologie sont positifs...Une distinction aurait été la bienvenue depuis le debut .
> 
> 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/la-part-de-patients-positifs-au-covid-19-mais-hospitalises-pour-autre-chose-a-augmente-avec-omicron-fc90dce2-833c-11ec-aa37-725c81c613b1


D'aucuns ne supportent pas la contradiction argumentée...


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Février 2022)

madmaxmac a dit:


> Dans ces chiffres 28% des hospit sont autres que le covid MAIS ces patients hospitalisés pour une autre pathologie sont positifs...Une distinction aurait été la bienvenue depuis le debut .
> 
> 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/virus/coronavirus/la-part-de-patients-positifs-au-covid-19-mais-hospitalises-pour-autre-chose-a-augmente-avec-omicron-fc90dce2-833c-11ec-aa37-725c81c613b1


Si en plus il faut tout détailler, alors...on n'est pas sorti le cul des ronces.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2022)

Covid-19. La circulation du virus ralentit mais reste élevée, ce qu'il faut retenir de la journée de vendredi
					

Suivez avec nous l'évolution de la pandémie de Covid-19 en France et dans le monde ce vendredi 4 février.




					www.lejsl.com


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2022)

Omicron : quand on l’a eu, peut-on encore l’attraper ?
					

On espérait en finir avec la pandémie et le variant Omicron. Alors que la moitié des Européens devraient avoir été contaminés d’ici la mi-mars, une mauvaise nouvelle vient de tomber. Il est...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Omicron : quand on l’a eu, peut-on encore l’attraper ?
> 
> 
> On espérait en finir avec la pandémie et le variant Omicron. Alors que la moitié des Européens devraient avoir été contaminés d’ici la mi-mars, une mauvaise nouvelle vient de tomber. Il est...
> ...


_« Au mois de janvier, dix millions de nouveaux cas de Covid-19 ont été diagnostiqués en France. Un chiffre certainement sous-estimé »_ :affraid:

Purée ! Comment suis-je passé au travers ? Merci les gestes barrières !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _« Au mois de janvier, dix millions de nouveaux cas de Covid-19 ont été diagnostiqués en France. Un chiffre certainement sous-estimé »_ :affraid:
> 
> Purée ! Comment suis-je passé au travers ? Merci les gestes barrières !




Oui, avec une toute petite réserve, mais en gros, clairement oui. 
Concernant le fait que certaines personnes échappent à la Covid-19, il y a en effet *plusieurs possibilités d'explications*.

Une autre explication, non contenue dans l'article du dernier lien, mais à considérer pour la population : les multiples cas paucisymptomatiques et surtout * asymptomatiques*, pas toujours détectés par les tests, surtout quand on testait beaucoup moins qu'aujourd'hui.
Sans parler du fait qu'*Omicron échappe souvent aux tests antigéniques*, et que les auto-tests ne sont que d'une *fiabilité relative*, sauf si en cas de positivité ils sont suivis de près par un test PCR.


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> surtout * asymptotiques*,


Tu veux dire par la que leur nombre tend vers une limite inaccessible ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu veux dire par la que leur nombre tend vers une limite inaccessible ?



Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mes métaphores géométriques !!!... 




Plus sérieusement : merci bien, mon délais d'édition n'était pas passé ; j'ai pu corriger !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)

*La vente des autotests en supermarchés, c'est terminé *


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *La vente des autotests en supermarchés, c'est terminé *


Tant pis. J’aurais passé mon tour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tant pis. J’aurais passé mon tour.


Metoo !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2022)

*Covid : avec près d'un an de retard, Sanofi annonce des résultats positifs pour son vaccin*


----------



## Kevick (23 Février 2022)

VIeux motard que j'aimais.


----------



## boninmi (23 Février 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> VIeux motard que j'aimais.


© Almanach Vermot.


----------



## stefhan (23 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> © Almanach Vermot.


Ça rajeunit pas ça 

[edit] Je viens de découvrir que ça existe toujours en 2022 !


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2022)

stefhan a dit:


> Ça rajeunit pas ça
> 
> [edit] Je viens de découvrir que ça existe toujours en 2022 !


Nan ???


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Santé. Covid-19 : la vague décline toujours, environ 50 000 nouveaux cas par jour
					

La vague hivernale de Covid-19 a poursuivi mercredi en France son déclin entamé depuis plusieurs semaines, montrent les chiffres publiés quotidiennement par l’agence de santé publique.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)

*Fin du pass vaccinal le 14 03 2022*


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Fin du pass vaccinal le 14 03 2022*


Et fin du port du masque dans de nombreux lieux


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et fin du port du masque dans de nombreux lieux


À l'exception de ceux où était demandé le fameux pass.


----------



## Kevick (4 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Fin du pass vaccinal le 14 03 2022*


Jamais vacciné, jamais testé. #jaisurvécuaucovid


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)

Sanofi va investir 1,5 milliard d'euros en France pour développer...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)

Chine : les cas de Covid-19 au plus haut depuis deux ans


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> ...j'ai du mal à comprendre la levée de certaines restrictions, comme le port du masque à partir de lundi !


Aucun rapport avec de prochaines élections.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Aucun rapport avec de prochaines élections.


C'est ce qu'on t'a répondu à Poissy ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on t'a répondu à Poissy ?


C'est mon p'tit doigt qui m'a dit.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)

Le Covid aurait fait 3 fois plus de victimes dans le monde que les chiffres officiels


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:
...j'ai du mal à comprendre la levée de certaines restrictions, comme le port du masque à partir de lundi ! 


Moi qu'avait l' impression d' etre un outlaw avec le masque.

Je déambulais dans l'hypermarché avec la démarche chaloupée de john wayne, en suivant les chariots...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2022)

Tu pourras toujours le porter, ton Stetson ton masque, passé lundi !


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2022)

Clairement, je vais continuer à le porter, surtout quand il y a trop de monde à mon goût.
C'est que ça m'aurait traumatisé cette connerie.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

C’est sûr qu’à mon goût il y a bien trop de monde ! Mais ça n’est pas le sujet…


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2022)

Je préfère éviter le monde que de porter le masque qui ne protège en rien son porteur, il ne protège que les autres en ne leur postillonnant pas dessus. Pour ça, il suffit de fermer sa gueule.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2022)

Hier, au supermarché...
J'ai éternué...




Dans mon masque...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je préfère éviter le monde que de porter le masque qui ne protège en rien son porteur, il ne protège que les autres en ne leur postillonnant pas dessus. Pour ça, il suffit de fermer sa gueule.




Ce que tu dis sur les masques est vrai pour les masques chirurgicaux, mais pas pour les FFP2 (que j'utilise), et encore moins pour les FFP3.
À partir du FFP2, tu es protégé.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a un côté préoccupant, car en Chine, ce sont des millions de chinois qui sont de nouveau confinés suite à un regain de contamination...


La politique de la Chine (ou plutôt du régime chinois) risque de se retourner contre elle. L'absence d'immunité collective induite par la dite politique pourrait conduire à une contamination hors de contrôle.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ce que tu dis sur les masques est vrai pour les masques chirurgicaux, mais pas pour les FFP2 (que j'utilise), et encore moins pour les FFP3.
> À partir du FFP2, tu es protégé.


Je ne parlais que des chirurgicaux en effet, les autres sont faits pour protéger, mais rares sont les personnes qui en portent. Tu as bien fait de compléter.


----------



## daffyb (14 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je préfère éviter le monde que de porter le masque qui ne protège en rien son porteur, il ne protège que les autres en ne leur postillonnant pas dessus. Pour ça, il suffit de fermer sa gueule.


Donc je suppose que tu n'iras pas au FIBD ?!


----------



## Kevick (14 Mars 2022)

Il a raison. Les gens c'est le mal, s'en tenir loin est la meilleure façon de se protéger.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Donc je suppose que tu n'iras pas au FIBD ?!


Exactement, cette année, je n'y vais pas


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Les gens c'est le mal...



M'en fiche, j'aime pas les gens


----------



## Kevick (14 Mars 2022)

Je les déteste encore plus que toi. Schopenhauer est mon guide spirituel :

_L'homme intelligent aspirera avant tout à fuir toute douleur, toute tracasserie et à trouver le repos et les loisirs ; il recherchera donc une vie tranquille, modeste, abritée autant que possible contre les importuns ; après avoir entretenu pendant quelque temps des relations avec ce que l'on appelle les hommes, il préférera une existence retirée, et, si c'est un esprit tout à fait supérieur, il choisira la solitude. Car plus un homme possède en lui-même, moins il a besoin du monde extérieur et moins les autres peuvent lui être utiles. Aussi la supériorité de l'intelligence conduit-elle à l'insociabilité. Ah ! Si la qualité de la société pouvait être remplacée par la quantité, cela vaudrait alors la peine de vivre même dans le grand monde : mais, hélas ! Cent fous mis en un tas ne font pas encore un homme raisonnable._


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

*Covid : les anomalies de la gestion de crise vues par deux journalistes spécialisées*


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La politique de la Chine (ou plutôt du régime chinois) risque de se retourner contre elle. L'absence d'immunité collective induite par la dite politique pourrait conduire à une contamination hors de contrôle.




Je suis d'accord.

Une politique "zéro Covid" pourrait, en théorie, s'avérer pertinente.
Mals à la condition qu'une campagne vaccinale de masse soit organisée dans le même temps, si possible avec un vaccin efficace.
Je doute fort que cette dernière mesure ait accompagné la politique "zéro Covid", en Chine. 

Donc, effectivement, très peu d'immunité collective acquise par la contamination.
Et sans doute une piètre immunité collective acquise par la vaccination.
Les vaccins chinois sont les plus mauvais, de l'aveu-même de je ne sais plus quel haut responsable chinois.
Et je doute fort que la population chinoise soit triplement vaccinée à 90% ou plus...

Donc, ton point de vue est malheureusement juste, selon toute évidence.
Mals quoi qu'il se passe en Chine, les informations qui nous parviendront seront largement "filtrées"...


----------



## patxito (15 Mars 2022)

Hongkong: noyées sous omicron, les autorités s’accrochent malgré tout au «zéro-Covid»
					

Face au dernier variant de la pandémie du Covid-19, la stratégie «zéro Covid» de Hongkong a totalement échoué. Les hôpitaux sont débordés et le pouvoir chinois en profite pour renforcer son emprise.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Je les déteste encore plus que toi. Schopenhauer est mon guide spirituel :
> 
> _L'homme intelligent aspirera avant tout à fuir toute douleur, toute tracasserie et à trouver le repos et les loisirs ; il recherchera donc une vie tranquille, modeste, abritée autant que possible contre les importuns ; après avoir entretenu pendant quelque temps des relations avec ce que l'on appelle les hommes, il préférera une existence retirée, et, si c'est un esprit tout à fait supérieur, il choisira la solitude. Car plus un homme possède en lui-même, moins il a besoin du monde extérieur et moins les autres peuvent lui être utiles. Aussi la supériorité de l'intelligence conduit-elle à l'insociabilité. Ah ! Si la qualité de la société pouvait être remplacée par la quantité, cela vaudrait alors la peine de vivre même dans le grand monde : mais, hélas ! Cent fous mis en un tas ne font pas encore un homme raisonnable._


Autrement dit l'homme intelligent vivra seul, tout nu, dehors, se nourrissant de ce qu'il trouvera à portée de main... ? Comme un vrai écolo et à l'abri du Covid19.
(loustic exagère...)


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Autrement dit l'homme intelligent vivra seul, tout nu, dehors, se nourrissant de ce qu'il trouvera à portée de main... ? Comme un vrai écolo et à l'abri du Covid19.
> (loustic exagère...)


Actuellement, la température extérieure ne me donne pas envie d'être un homme intelligent.
Je vais donc rester con, habillé, chez moi, me nourrissant de ce que je trouve dans mon frigo.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Mars 2022)

Des chercheurs stimulent les anticorps contre la Covid-19 avec AlphaFold de DeepMind
					

Grâce aux connaissances des protéines avancées par DeepMind, les scientifiques de l'université de Tsinghua conçoivent des anticorps monoclonaux mutés qui résistent à l'évasion immunitaire de la Covid-19.




					www.zdnet.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des chercheurs stimulent les anticorps contre la Covid-19 avec AlphaFold de DeepMind
> 
> 
> Grâce aux connaissances des protéines avancées par DeepMind, les scientifiques de l'université de Tsinghua conçoivent des anticorps monoclonaux mutés qui résistent à l'évasion immunitaire de la Covid-19.
> ...




Passionnant. 

Et prometteur.
L'intelligence artificielle améliorant la puissance des calculs et la pertinence des recherches en biologie et en génétique, c'est manifestement une piste à explorer.
D'autant que les résultats sont excellents avec le variant Delta, par exemple.
Attendons de voir ce que donneront les résultats avec Omicron... 

Puisqu'il semblerait que la pandémie reparte, du moins pour l'instant, et malgré l'arrivée du printemps.
Notamment en Chine et en Europe. Comme par exemple *en France, avec une hausse des contaminations de 37% en une semaine*. 
Ces contaminations sont essentiellement le fait de la version BA.2 d'Omicron, encore nettement plus contagieux que le BA.1. 
Les moins de 50 ans sont pour l'instant les plus touchés.
Les plus de 80 ans devraient bientôt avoir droit à une quatrième dose de vaccin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2022)

Les vaccins adaptés à Omicron pas disponibles avant «l'automne», selon Berlin


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2022)

Covid-19 : la deuxième dose de rappel ouverte aux 60 ans et plus, annonce Olivier Véran                                                                            Le ministre de la Santé a annoncé que les personnes de plus de 60 ans pourraient désormais bénéficier d'une nouvelle dose de vaccin, «s'ils sont à six mois de leur dernière injection de rappel».


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : la deuxième dose de rappel ouverte aux 60 ans et plus, annonce Olivier Véran                                                                            Le ministre de la Santé a annoncé que les personnes de plus de 60 ans pourraient désormais bénéficier d'une nouvelle dose de vaccin, «s'ils sont à six mois de leur dernière injection de rappel».


Deuxième dose uniquement ?
On est à la bourre à ce point là ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2022)

Deuxième dose _de rappel
_


----------



## Kevick (7 Avril 2022)

Belle entourloupe de langage pour ne pas avoir à dire qu'il s'agit en fait de la 4ème dose. Les 2 premières se sont déroulées durant le premier semestre 2021 jusqu'à l'été. La 3ème à commencé à apparaître en fin d'année et voici donc la 4ème. On est pas gogol. 

Surtout que :









						Les vaccins adaptés à Omicron pas disponibles avant «l'automne», selon Berlin
					

Le ministre allemand de la Santé Karl Lauterbach a estimé mardi 29 mars que les vaccins adaptés au variant Omicron ne seraient pas disponibles dans l'UE...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Donc aucun intérêt d'aller s'injecter ce serum de perlimpinpin.

#jamaisvaccinéjamaistesté


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> #jamaisvaccinéjamaistesté


Tu prends quand même les soins ou juste la sédation terminale ?


----------



## Kevick (7 Avril 2022)

J'évite les gens. Ca me suffit.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> J'évite les gens. Ca me suffit.


Ça c'est un mec qui a une vie...


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu prends quand même les soins ou juste la sédation terminale ?


Il s'agit en fait d'une anecdote authentique. Hier nous sommes en consultation chez l'angiologue. Vu les personnes rencontrées en salle d'attente, il s'agit de cas à risque (obésité, essoufflement, ...). L'angiologue nous confie que sur 12 à 15 patients qu'elle reçoit par jour, 1 à 3 sont non vaccinés. A l'un d'eux elle demande: "Si vous l'attrapez, vous acceptez de ne pas être pris en charge ? " . Réponse indignée de l'intéressé: " Ah, mais j'ai droit aux soins !" .
No further comment.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> J'évite les gens. Ca me suffit.


De toute façon, les autres sont superflus.



boninmi a dit:


> A l'un d'eux elle demande: "Si vous l'attrapez, vous acceptez de ne pas être pris en charge ? " .


Elle a fait un serment qui devrait dispenser ses patients de ce genre de remarques, il me semble...


----------



## Kevick (8 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça c'est un mec qui a une vie...


C'est l'argument bateau ça. Un peu comme on dit aux gens qui ne veulent pas d'enfants qu'ils sont égoïstes.

Et d'ailleurs qu'est ce que ça peut leur faire (pour rester poli) ? Je fais ma vie dans mon coin tranquille et j'emmerde personne. Je n'ai pas besoin d'aller au restaurant tous les WE, d'aller au cinéma, au concert où de montrer aux autres que je suis allé à Petaouchnock et que ma vie est trop géniaaaale sur Instagram. J'aime les choses et les occupations simples. Je pourrais très bien rétorquer à ceux qui s'arrogent le droit de dire qu'ils mènent une vraie vie que ce n'est que superficiel et de l'esbrouf pour épater les autres et leur faire croire ce que l'on est pas afin d'exister dans cette société. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut et mon postérieur contemple les médisants.

_Mais les gens n'aiment pas que...
L'on prenne une autre route qu'eux...

_


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2022)

Tu sais, moi, les ermites, s'ils apportaient réellement quelque chose au monde...
PS : pas d'insta mais un portfolio, mes voyages c'est à la voile, mes amis depuis l'adolescence, etc...
Et puisque tu montres ton postérieur, gaffe, je suis peut être bisexuel...


----------



## Kevick (8 Avril 2022)

J'ai un plug anal par sécurité.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2022)

*Le Royaume-Uni autorise le vaccin contre le Covid-19 du laboratoire franco-autrichien Valneva*


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2022)

La Corée du Nord impose un confinement national après son premier cas de Covid-19

Tout en finesse !


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La Corée du Nord impose un confinement national après son premier cas de Covid-19
> 
> Tout en finesse !


Ça n'est certainement pas "la finesse" qui caractérise un mec avec une telle coupe de cheveux.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2022)

Qui c'est qu'a sa compagne positive avec 3 vaccins ??? 
Kakontakt, donc... 
Télétravail, télétravail, ça fait 15 ans que je suis en télétravail...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mai 2022)

Un vaccin anti-Covid-19 prometteur produit avec des plantes !
					

Un vaccin contre la Covid-19 d’un genre nouveau est actuellement en phase III et les résultats sont plutôt prometteurs. En effet, il serait efficace contre 5 variants du virus SARS-CoV-2. Son...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## boninmi (16 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Qui c'est qu'a sa compagne positive avec 3 vaccins ???
> Kakontakt, donc...
> Télétravail, télétravail, ça fait 15 ans que je suis en télétravail...


Nous on l'a eu tous les deux avec les 3 doses. Mais peu offensif. Une grippette ...
Et le télétravail à la retraite ... épuisant !


----------



## stefhan (16 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Nous on l'a eu tous les deux avec les 3 doses. Mais peu offensif. Une grippette ...
> Et le télétravail à la retraite ... épuisant !


Pareil : 2 vaccins et pof chopé.
Peu de symptômes (maux de tête, toux... et c'est tout).

Le plus "drôle" est que j'habite dans deux régions :

dans l'une je côtoie énormément de monde, je rencontre des gens (interventions, réunions, etc.), je fais extrêmement attention aux geste barrières, bref je bouge, je vis. Et je n’ai jamais eu le Covid.
dans l'autre, je ne rencontre personne, je ne connais personne, je vis reclus chez moi, à fond dans le télétravail, je ne sors que pour les courses, en faisant toujours extrêmement attention aux geste barrières. Et… j’ai chopé le Covid.
Paradoxe.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2022)

3 scénarios sur l'avenir de la pandémie de covid jusqu'en 2027
					

Comment la crise sanitaire liée au covid pourra-t-elle être gérée dans les cinq prochaines années ? Un rapport dresse 3 scénarios -- du meilleur au pire. La pandémie n'est pas terminée -- 100 personnes meurent de cette maladie, chaque jour, rien qu'en France. Malgré ce constat, le coronavirus...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> 3 scénarios sur l'avenir de la pandémie de covid jusqu'en 2027
> 
> 
> Comment la crise sanitaire liée au covid pourra-t-elle être gérée dans les cinq prochaines années ? Un rapport dresse 3 scénarios -- du meilleur au pire. La pandémie n'est pas terminée -- 100 personnes meurent de cette maladie, chaque jour, rien qu'en France. Malgré ce constat, le coronavirus...
> ...


Scénario 1, s'il vous plait.

C'est pas une bouteille à la mer.
Ce scénario étant en grande partie lié, si j'ai bien compris, à une volonté politique commune, il n'est pas exclu d'y croire.
À charge pour nous tous, peut-être, de faire entendre raison aux dirigeants.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mai 2022)

Bien que le scénar' 1 soit des plus séduisant, j'aurais tendance à pencher pour le deuxième... même le troisième me parait pas invraisemblable au vu des différents évènements mondiaux de ces derniers mois...

... j'sais pas, peut-être suis-je trop pessimiste.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bien que le scénar' 1 soit des plus séduisant, j'aurais tendance à pencher pour le deuxième... même le troisième me parait pas invraisemblable au vu des différents évènements mondiaux de ces derniers mois...
> 
> ... j'sais pas, peut-être suis-je trop pessimiste.



Le scénario 3 reste effectivement possible, mais ce n'est pas celui qui me semble le plus probable.
J'hésite entre le 1 et le 2, pour la probabilité, mals j'aurais tendance à previllegier le 1.


Dans l'article, le scénario 3 est notamment basé sur la monté du populisme, de ses effets, et d'une médiocre coopération entre les états.

Concernant tous les aspects négatifs (c'est peu de le dire)du populisme, nous avons un "bel" exemple avec le comportement de Poutine.
Guerre en Ukraine, chantages divers sur l'énergie, les céréales, etc...
Avec en prime des menaces de recours à l'arme nucléaire, surtout quand ça va mal pour Poutine, et qu'il compense comme il peut son comportement désastreux, ses résultats tout aussi calamiteux, et enfin son isolement sur la scène politique européenne et (dans une moindre mesure, certes) mondiale.


Ce que je vois là-dedans n'est pas tant la fuite en avant d'un dictateur aux abois que le rejet profond que son comportement génère.
L'Union Européenne est ressoudée,  avec un quasi-consensus qui tienr pour l'instant, l'Alliance Atlantique est miraculeusement ressuscitée et semble plus forte que jamais.


Pour la Covid-19, je parierais sur un scénario similaire.
Dans le domaine militaire comme dans le domaine sanitaire, on voit ce que donnent des idéologies populistes.
Poutine a longtemps été le "parrain", le "modèle", la "référence" en la matière.
Il en est aujourd'hui la caricature.

Regardons par exemple la solidarité de l'OTAN pour défendre l'Ukraine, ou les risques de famines liées aux pénuries de blé qui alertent déjà l'ONU.

Dans le domaine sanitaire comme dans d'autres, je serais bien tenté de parier sur une solidarité renforcée entre les états, de meilleures coordinations, et sans doute même une baisse des thèses complotistes, antlvax, et autres imbécilités qui me semblent de moins en moins en vogue aujourd'hui.

Les idéologies et les comportements les pires, les moins solidaires me semblent générer de plus en plus de rejet.
Les gens, des dirigeants aux simples citoyens, vont probablement, plus que jamais, vouloir faire tout le contraire.


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2022)

Puisses-tu dire vrai.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mai 2022)

J’aimerais pouvoir être aussi optimiste que toi, mais disons que le penchant naturel de certains dirigeants à faire passer leurs propres intérêts avant le reste ne m’y incite pas des masses...









						Élargissement de l'OTAN : la Turquie renouvelle ses réserves
					

La Finlande et la Suède ont officiellement demandé leur adhésion à l'OTAN ce mercredi. Mais sur leur chemin se tient la Turquie, qui les accuse de soutenir des organisations terroristes.




					fr.euronews.com
				












						L’UE joue sa réputation alors que la Hongrie continue de bloquer les sanctions contre Moscou
					

L’UE n’a pas trouvé de consensus sur le nouveau paquet de sanctions contre la Russie mais un accord pourrait être conclu dans une semaine ou deux, a déclaré Josep Borrell alors que la Hongrie a indiqué qu’elle ne lèverait pas son veto.




					www.euractiv.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J’aimerais pouvoir être aussi optimiste que toi, mais disons que le penchant naturel de certains dirigeants à faire passer leurs propres intérêts avant le reste ne m’y incite pas des masses...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ta sélection d'articles est pertinente et  intéressante, comme d'habitude.

Par contre, j'en fais une lecture plus optimiste que toi. 

Deux cas d'états traînant un peu les pieds.
Je trouve que c'est miraculeux qu'il n'y en ait pas davantage.


Deux cas différents, deux contextes distincts aussi, mais deux situations comparables à certains égards.


Pour le premier article.

Autant j'ai en horreur le terrorisme, autant l'argument de la Finlande et de la Suède abritant des membres du PKK, dans la bouche d'Erdogan, me semble spécieux, voire fallacieux, et assez éloigné de ce que sont ses véritables motivations.
La Turquie peut offrir ou fermer des accès à la mer à la Russie comme à l'Ukraine.
Ils ont choisi de fermer.
Erdogan souhaite apparemment pousser son avantage et maintenir des relations correctes avec la Russie sans pour autant froisser l'Ukraine. 
Comme le dit la fin de ton article, le dialogue reste largement ouvert entre la Turquie et les USA, qui parviendront bientôt à convaincre Erdogan. 
Et la Suède et la Finlande intégreront évidemment l'OTAN. 
Erdogan aura juste un peu freiné le processus, mais rien de pire à craindre de ce côté, à mon avis. 


Pour le deuxième article. 

Il serait tentant de voir dans l'attitude d'Orban une certaine proximité idéologique entre lui et Poutine. 
Comme le montre ton article, confirmant d'ailleurs tout ce que j'ai pu lire ou entendre sur le sujet : les objectifs d'Orban sont en fait économiques. 
En gros, il est prêt à soutenir toutes les sanctions contre la Russie pourvu que son propre manque à gagner du fait des dommages collatéraux des mesures en question soit compensé financièrement par l'Union Européenne. 
Je caricature vraiment à peine. 
Il fait monter les enchères, mais bien entendu il finira par se ranger du côté de l'Union Européenne. 


Deux exemples intéressants de pays entretenant des relations privilégiées avec la Russie mais ne soutenant Poutine en aucune façon. 
Tout au plus traînent-ils les pieds pour faire valoir leurs propres intérêts. 


En appliquant cette situation à celle que pourrait être la coopération entre états et sans doute entre continents en vue de coordonner les politiques sanitaires contre la COVID-19, on pourrait craindre certains ralentissements d'états qui feraient valoir des intérêts spécifiques... 
Cela ne me semble pas très grave. 


Tes articles ne font que confirmer mon point de vue. 
Donc, à quelques réserves près, je pense que la coopération entre les états va continuer à s'améliorer, comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas depuis le début de la pandémie. 
Je continue de pencher en faveur d'un scénario optimiste.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mai 2022)

Et bien, malgré mes doutes déjà exprimés, il ne reste qu'à souhaiter que tu puisses dire juste.


----------



## boninmi (20 Mai 2022)

Quand il n'y en n'a plus, il y en a encore : 









						Covid-19 : le Portugal fait face à une sixième vague via le variant BA.5
					

Au Portugal, depuis trois semaines, le nombre de contaminations y est en forte hausse, passant de 650 à 2.500 cas positifs.  Le Covid-19 provoque de nouvelles inquiétudes au Portugal. Le variant BA.5, de la famille Omicron, est majoritaire et d'après l'institut national de la santé du pays, cité...




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2022)

Covid-19 : une quatrième dose de vaccin pour qui, pourquoi ?
					

Alors que la France vient de connaître une nouvelle vague de Covid, la Haute autorité de santé recommande une quatrième dose (second rappel) pour certaines catégories de personnes. Explications.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Covid-19 : une quatrième dose de vaccin pour qui, pourquoi ?
> 
> 
> Alors que la France vient de connaître une nouvelle vague de Covid, la Haute autorité de santé recommande une quatrième dose (second rappel) pour certaines catégories de personnes. Explications.
> ...



Pour ma part, j'ai reçu ma quatrième dose le 3 juin 2022.
Je la recommande évidemment aux personnes éligibles, mais aussi dans une large mesure à celles qui ne le seraient pas. Le fait d'être régulièrement au contact d'au moins une personne à risques (ou plusieurs, évidemment), justifie la quatrième dose. Comme c'est d'ailleurs indiqué dans l'article cité juste avant mon post.
Si le vaccin n'empêche ni l'infection ni la contamination, il diminue la probabilité d'être contaminé et de contaminer d'autres personnes. 
Et même dans le cas d'une infection et de la contamination d'autres personnes, un sujet "bien vacciné" transmettra une charge vitale nettement plus faible qu'un sujet insuffisamment immunisé.
"Bien vacciné", c'est au moins 3 voire 4 injections, ou 2 ou 3 injections plus une contamination.


----------



## mokuchley (3 Août 2022)

Au vue des info ; seul les plus de soixante ans sont eligibles a la 4Eme dose ou personne a risque

je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse se faire vacciner pour un trentenaire,non imunodeprimé


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> Au vue des info ; seul les plus de soixante ans sont eligibles a la 4Eme dose ou personne a risque
> 
> je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse se faire vacciner pour un trentenaire,non imunodeprimé



Je ne parle pas (encore) d'une quatrième dose pour tout le monde. Je pense que ce serait sans doute un peu prématuré. 
Par contre, la question pourrait très bien se poser dans les mois, voire dans les semaines à venir.
Pour les adultes plus jeunes vivant ou travaillant à côté de personnes vulnérables, cela permet de sécuriser les contacts pour une certaine période.
Je te cite juste un extrait de l'article partagé par @Mobyduck :



> Pour les adultes plus jeunes vivant ou travaillant à côté de personnes vulnérables, cela permet de sécuriser les contacts pour une certaine période.


----------



## mokuchley (3 Août 2022)

ok , je comprends et suis d'accord
je pense aussi qu'on ne peux pas decreté l'etat d'urgence ad vitam

avec toutes les infos du covid que j'ai ingurgité ; je ne sais même pas combien de temps dure un vaccin ; tu le sais ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> ok , je comprends et suis d'accord
> je pense aussi qu'on ne peux pas decreté l'etat d'urgence ad vitam
> 
> avec toutes les infos du covid que j'ai ingurgité ; je ne sais même pas combien de temps dure un vaccin ; tu le sais ?




Idéalement, une injection devrait être effectuée tous les quatre mois.
Ceci dit, la protection des anticorps varie selon l'âge et l'état de santé de la personne concernée.
Pour une personne jeune en bonne santé, ça peut être une injection tous les six mois. 

Mais pour toute personne fragile, le délais de quatre mois devrait vraiment être respecté pour assurer une protection maximale.


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Covid-19: l'EMA pourrait approuver à l'automne un vaccin Pfizer ciblant des sous-variants d'Omicron
					

L'Agence européenne des médicaments (EMA) a déclaré mercredi qu'elle visait l'approbation dès l'automne d'un vaccin anti-Covid de Pfizer/BioNTech ciblant deux sous-variants de la souche Omicron se propageant rapidement.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2022)

Covid-19 : un vaccin « bivalent » vient d'être approuvé au Royaume-Uni
					

Le régulateur britannique du médicament (la MHRA pour Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency) a annoncé lundi dernier approuver une version actualisée du vaccin contre la Covid-19,...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2022)

Covid-19 : cet anticorps neutralisant s'attaque à tous les variants connus grâce à un mécanisme inédit
					

Un anticorps thérapeutique qui neutralise tous les variants connus du coronavirus fait l'objet d'une publication récente dans un journal reconnu. Qu'a-t-il de plus que les autres ?




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)

Vaccin : la France bientôt contrainte de détruire des millions...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vaccin : la France bientôt contrainte de détruire des millions...


" les autorités sanitaires disposeraient de 1,85 million de flacons de Moderna et de 1,7 million de flacons de Pfizer, soit un peu plus de 30 millions de doses de vaccin pouvant être injectées."

Il n'y aurait pas comme un zéro de trop ? Parce que 1,85+1,7 ça fait 3,55, pas 30...


----------



## patlek (3 Octobre 2022)

çà dépend si les flacons contiennent plusieurs doses (En attente d' étre reconditionnées)


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Covid-19 : un vaccin « bivalent » vient d'être approuvé au Royaume-Uni
> 
> 
> Le régulateur britannique du médicament (la MHRA pour Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency) a annoncé lundi dernier approuver une version actualisée du vaccin contre la Covid-19,...
> ...



Les vaccins bivalents sont disponibles dès aujourd'hui pour les personnes à risque de formes graves, leur entourage, et le personnel soignant :









						Covid-19 : "Les vaccins bivalents" seront disponibles "à partir du 3 octobre", annonce François Braun
					

Le ministre de la Santé et de la Prévention était l'invité du "8h30 franceinfo", mardi.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Kevick (3 Octobre 2022)

Jamais testé, jamais vacciné et ça fait la 3ème fois en 6 mois que je le choppe. Ca ressemble à une petite grippe. Là j'ai mal à la gorge et je sniffe un peu. Rien de bien méchant. On a le festival du Cirque chaque année ici, pas besoin du Coronacircus.


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Jamais testé, jamais vacciné et ça fait la 3ème fois en 6 mois que je le choppe. Ca ressemble à une petite grippe. Là j'ai mal à la gorge et je sniffe un peu. Rien de bien méchant. On a le festival du Cirque chaque année ici, pas besoin du Coronacircus.


donc sans être testé TU SAIS que c'est la Covid ???


----------



## LS Zaitsev (3 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Idéalement, une injection devrait être effectuée tous les quatre mois.


Donc, techniquement, ce n'est pas vraiment un vaccin, mais un truc plus proche du sérum à anticorps...


Kevick a dit:


> Jamais testé, jamais vacciné et ça fait la 3ème fois en 6 mois que je le choppe. Ca ressemble à une petite grippe. Là j'ai mal à la gorge et je sniffe un peu. Rien de bien méchant. On a le festival du Cirque chaque année ici, pas besoin du Coronacircus.


Si tu n'es jamais testé, comment sais-tu que c'est la covid 19 que tu as attrapée (3 fois) ?
"ça ressemble à une petite grippe", dis-tu ? Oui, moi aussi je l'ai vécu ainsi, mais ne faisons pas de notre cas une généralité : pour certains, ça fait plus d'effet qu'une "petite grippe". De plus, la covid 19 _est_ une grippe, ça n'y ressemble pas, c'en est une ! Et on a tendance à l'oublier, mais "la grippe" tuait et tue chaque année beaucoup de gens. Une réalité que les chiffres du coronavirus peuvent parfois masquer (involontairement ou à dessein).


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Jamais testé, jamais vacciné et ça fait la 3ème fois en 6 mois que je le choppe. Ca ressemble à une petite grippe. Là j'ai mal à la gorge et je sniffe un peu. Rien de bien méchant. On a le festival du Cirque chaque année ici, pas besoin du Coronacircus.


Jamais testé, alors comment sais-tu que c'est la covid et pas la grippe ou une rhinopharyngite ?


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> …on a tendance à l'oublier, mais "la grippe" tuait et tue chaque année beaucoup de gens.…


Genre la "petite" grippe Espagnole


----------



## Kevick (3 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Jamais testé, alors comment sais-tu que c'est la covid et pas la grippe ou une rhinopharyngite ?



Parce qu'à chaque fois c'est qqun de positif qui me l'a refilé et m'a averti peu après.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (3 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Parce qu'à chaque fois c'est qqun de positif qui me l'a refilé et m'a averti peu après.


Rationnellement, cela ne prouve rien. Mais la raison, en ces temps d'épidémie...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)

Pfizer rachète pour 116 millions de dollars l'app qui arrive à ...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pfizer rachète pour 116 millions de dollars l'app qui arrive à ...


C'est merveilleux... À quand l'application qui permet de mesurer la glycémie toute seule, sans capteur ni rien du tout ! 

L'article laisse comprendre que l'application a déjà été finalisée. Je ne la trouve pas sur l'AppStore. Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà testée ?


----------



## Kevick (4 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Rationnellement, cela ne prouve rien. Mais la raison, en ces temps d'épidémie...



Epédémie ? Quelle épidémie ? Elle s'est achevée le 24 février de cette année.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Epédémie ? Quelle épidémie ? Elle s'est achevée le 24 février de cette année.


Sur quoi te fondes-tu pour affirmer cela ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> C'est merveilleux... À quand l'application qui permet de mesurer la glycémie toute seule, sans capteur ni rien du tout !
> 
> L'article laisse comprendre que l'application a déjà été finalisée. Je ne la trouve pas sur l'AppStore. Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà testée ?


Quand on voit le prix d'acquisition par Pfizer, va falloir attendre un moment pour la gratuité.
J'en ai parlé à mon pharmacien ce matin (je prenais un  rdv pour le rappel suivant) il est tombé de sa chaise !


----------



## Kevick (4 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur quoi te fondes-tu pour affirmer cela ?


Sur le désintérêt soudain de la presse dès que la soldatesque russe est entrée en Ukraine ce jour là. Désintérêt confirmé qq mois plus tard par l'abandon complet et précipité de toutes les mesures mises en place et du pass qq temps avec les élections.

La ficelle Covid étant usée il a fallu passer à autre chose. L'Ukraine et la crise énergétique sont désormais les nouvelles marottes. On a même entendu Biden affirmer que la pandémie était finie. Quant aux français, ils n'en n'ont plus rien à faire. Leur inquiétude désormais, c'est remplir le frigo et ne pas geler dans leur logement cet hiver.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2022)

Donc si je te suis bien, c'est parce qu'on n'en parle plus (quoique...) que ça n'existe plus. Curieux comme raisonnement (oui, je sais, je suis assez premier degré).


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc si je te suis bien, c'est parce qu'on n'en parle plus (quoique...) que ça n'existe plus. Curieux comme raisonnement (oui, je sais, je suis assez premier degré).


Oui on parle bien au premier degré depuis cette intervention de Kevick


----------



## Kevick (4 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc si je te suis bien, c'est parce qu'on n'en parle plus (quoique...) que ça n'existe plus. Curieux comme raisonnement (oui, je sais, je suis assez premier degré).


Comme on dit : un clou chasse l'autre. Le Covid a été bien pratique pour faire peur et maintenir bien tranquille les peuples. "Restez chez vous", "vaccinez-vous" sinon vous êtes un salaud égoïste voire un sous citoyen. "Tout ce que l'on fait c'est pour votre bien". On connait la chanson.

Sauf qu'avec le temps, bcp de gens ont la furieuse impression d'avoir été pris pour des cons. Le running gag a trop duré et ça ne marche plus.

La guerre en Ukraine et la crise énergétique tombent à pic pour entretenir l'état d'inquiétude et de peur. Maintenant c'est "l'abondance c'est fini", "soyez sobre", "faisons tous un effort".


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Comme on dit : un clou chasse l'autre. Le Covid a été bien pratique pour faire peur et maintenir bien tranquille les peuples. "Restez chez vous", "vaccinez-vous" sinon vous êtes un salaud égoïste voire un sous citoyen. "Tout ce que l'on fait c'est pour votre bien". On connait la chanson.
> 
> Sauf qu'avec le temps, bcp de gens ont la furieuse impression d'avoir été pris pour des cons. Le running gag a trop duré et ça ne marche plus.
> 
> La guerre en Ukraine et la crise énergétique tombent à pic pour entretenir l'état d'inquiétude et de peur. Maintenant c'est "l'abondance c'est fini", "soyez sobre", "faisons tous un effort".



Mieux vaut lire ça qu'être aveugle...

Personnellement, j'attends ma cinquième injection avec impatience.
Dans quelques jours dans le meilleur des cas. 
Idéalement, ce devrait être un vaccin bivalent.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Le running gag a trop duré


Un running gag qui fait des millions de morts à travers le monde, je n'appelle pas ça un gag. Tu es passé au travers sans te faire vacciner, tant mieux pour toi, ça ne veut pas dire que le vaccin ou les autres mesures ne servent à rien. Le biais du survivant, tu connais ?


----------



## Kevick (5 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un running gag qui fait des millions de morts à travers le monde, je n'appelle pas ça un gag. Tu es passé au travers sans te faire vacciner, tant mieux pour toi, ça ne veut pas dire que le vaccin ou les autres mesures ne servent à rien. Le biais du survivant, tu connais ?


Au début oui c'était préoccupant. On ne connaissait pas ce virus, on avait pas assez de masques, on avait pas de vaccin pour les personnes les plus exposées. Il fallait être prudent. Aujourd'hui les nouveaux variants ne sont pas bien méchants pour les gens en bonne santé. Donc nous bassiner avec une 8ème vague, oui c'est un running gag.


----------



## Kevick (5 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mieux vaut lire ça qu'être aveugle...
> 
> Personnellement, j'attends ma cinquième injection avec impatience.
> Dans quelques jours dans le meilleur des cas.
> Idéalement, ce devrait être un vaccin bivalent.


Tu es tout à fait libre de faire tous les rappels que tu veux. C'est le principe d'un état de droit. Tout comme j'ai le droit de refuser de me faire vacciner. Ca se respecte. Sauf que l'on a vu des choses inacceptables à mes yeux dans le pays de 1789. Traiter de sous citoyen des gens qui par principe de précaution ne veulent pas se faire injecter un vaccin conçu en à peine qq mois et devoir présenter un _ausweis _pour se déplacer dans son propre pays.


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Aujourd'hui les nouveaux variants ne sont pas bien méchants pour les gens en bonne santé. Donc nous bassiner avec une 8ème vague, oui c'est un running gag.


Les malades peuvent crever, du coup ? Je ne te comprends toujours pas. 
Quant à l'histoire des vaccins faits à la va vite c'est du pipeau : ils ont suivi le processus habituel, et le seul risque qu'il y avait c'était qu'ils ne soit pas efficaces. Alors oui il y a eu des effets secondaires pour un nombre restreint de patient, mais pas plus qu'avec n'importe quel médicament, sauf qu'ils ont été montés en épingle.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> j'ai le droit


Tu as des droits c’est certain, mais aussi des devoirs. On l’oublie facilement.


----------



## Kevick (5 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Les malades peuvent crever, du coup ? Je ne te comprends toujours pas.
> Quant à l'histoire des vaccins faits à la va vite c'est du pipeau : ils ont suivi le processus habituel, et le seul risque qu'il y avait c'était qu'ils ne soit pas efficaces. Alors oui il y a eu des effets secondaires pour un nombre restreint de patient, mais pas plus qu'avec n'importe quel médicament, sauf qu'ils ont été montés en épingle.


Ca fait partie de la vie. Un jour on est là demain on est plus là. Que peut-on y faire ? On a oublié que l'on est pas égaux en terme de santé. Certains résistent et d'autres trépassent. Ca s'appelle la sélection naturelle et on ne peut pas aller à l'encontre de ça. Aujourd'hui il parait inacceptable de mourir avant un âge avancé. Pourtant chaque jour, des gens jeunes et en bonne santé meurent. C'est injuste mais on ne peut pas faire autrement. A moins de faire de l'eugénisme comme dans le film _Gattaca_.


----------



## Kevick (5 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Tu as des droits c’est certain, mais aussi des devoirs. On l’oublie facilement.


J'ai largement rempli mes devoirs. J'ai scrupuleusement respecté le confinement, ne suis pas sorti de mon département pendant 2 ans, évité au maximum les lieux publics même après l'assouplissement des mesures (pas de restos ni de bars pendant 2 ans également) et j'ai tjrs porté le masque jusqu'à cet été dès que j'entrais dans un lieu public.


----------



## ScapO (5 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Ca fait partie de la vie. Un jour on est là demain on est plus là. Que peut-on y faire ?


Tenter de reculer l’échéance avec un vaccin un traitement , non ?
.


----------



## Kevick (5 Octobre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Tenter de reculer l’échéance avec un vaccin un traitement , non ?
> .



Je crois que ta signature vaut comme réponse.


----------



## ScapO (5 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d’accord , car si un vaccin ou un traitement peuvent la berner et rajouter ainsi un peu de temps à rire , je prends.


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2022)

Tant que les courbes restent semblables aux années précédentes, en ce qui me concerne, je considère que la "pandémie" est passée... D'ailleurs on n'a pas parlé de la canicule cette année... et pourtant, il semblerait qu'elle ait encore participé à une surmortalité.
Source: https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques/6206305?sommaire=4487854


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Ca fait partie de la vie


C'est un point de vue. D'un autre côté j'ai charge de famille, donc je préfère continuer à vivre encore longtemps, ne serait-ce que pour elle. Ce pourquoi je me fais vacciner, et tout le reste, huitième vague running gag ou pas.
Laquelle est la, quoiqu'on en dise, même si elle semble moins létale que les précedentes.


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2022)

Mon épouse positive ce matin ... mais rhume, laryngite en voie d'amélioration.
J'ai pris oscillococcinum, elle me dit t'es con, ça sert à rien.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai pris oscillococcinum, elle me dit t'es con, ça sert à rien.


Ça ne sert pas à rien, c'est un placebo...


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça ne sert pas à rien, c'est un placebo...


Pour l'instant, moi, rien. Ça va peut-être venir ...


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai pris oscillococcinum, elle me dit t'es con, ça sert à rien.


Elle a raison sur au moins un des points


----------



## boninmi (9 Octobre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Elle a raison sur au moins un des points


Je subodore que tu penches pour le second, voire même les deux


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)

*Covid-19 : un risque plus élevé de thrombose avec le vaccin... *


----------



## Romuald (27 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Covid-19 : un risque plus élevé de thrombose avec le vaccin... *


Titre bien putaclic puisque l'énoncé exact de l'info est :
_Le vaccin anti-Covid d’AstraZeneca provoque un risque de thrombopénie supérieur de 30 % par rapport à une première dose du vaccin Pfizer-BioNTech._

Et d'autant plus putaclic que le risque lui même est minime comme on peut le lire : 862 cas recensés sur plus d'un million
Et encore plus putaclic puisque le risque est identique après deux doses.

Bref...


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2022)

Et cela a été annoncé depuis bien longtemps : cf l’article de Libération de mars 2021 (lien) mais il semblerait que dans les cercles complotistes on se plaise à essayer de faire du buzz là dessus.

« étonnant non ? » comme qui disait


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2022)

Comme dit plus haut, c'est du deuxième degré, mais sans le savoir…


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)

*L'alliance Pfizer-BioNTech va tester un vaccin combiné ciblant Covid et grippe*


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

*Covid-19 : le vaccin de Sanofi enfin approuvé par l’UE *


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Novembre 2022)

La 8ème vague semblait à peine en voix de s'éteindre...
La 9ème vague est déjà là, avec cette fois-ci  une hausse des hospitalisations, seul indicateur encore vraiment fiable en France aujourd'hui. 
Les causes de cette reprise? Un nouveau variant,  le BQ.1.1, en progression rapide, la baisse de la vaccination, et l'abandon (presque) total des gestes barrières.










						Covid : tiens, voilà la neuvième vague
					

Malgré la faiblesse des indicateurs disponibles, l’épidémie de Covid-19 semble bien repartir à la hausse. Une neuvième vague sans plan de prévention pour l’endiguer.




					www.liberation.fr
				





PS : je suis bien content d'avoir reçu ma 5ème injection à la fin du mois dernier. 

Une fois de plus, je conseille vivement cette 5ème injection au public éligible ainsi qu'aux personnes qui travaillent ou vivent au contact de personnes fragiles.


----------



## Kevick (19 Novembre 2022)

A la 12ème vague, une 13ème gratuite.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Novembre 2022)

A-t-on jamais vu un vaccin nécessitant autant d'injections (avant on disait des rappels) ? Peut-on encore parler de _vaccin_ quand il faut recevoir une injection tous les 6 mois ou au moins régulièrement ?
En l'état actuel, cela me fait plutôt penser à un sérum, c'est-à-dire un "antidote" temporaire, qui permet d'agir contre la menace, mais qui est éliminé à court terme par le corps ou qui se dégrade de lui-même. Ce n'est pas le principe d'un vaccin, qui est supposé induire la réponse immunitaire de l'organisme, qui parvient ensuite à "reconnaître" plus rapidement la menace et à l'éradiquer par lui-même.
Je suis convaincu (évitons l'emploi du verbe _croire_ en ces temps ténébreux...) de l'utilité des vaccins, dans l'acception du terme que nous avons connu depuis 1 siècle et qui nous a évité bien des désagréments. Je suis en revanche sceptique au sujet des vaccins contre la covid19. S'ils fonctionnent, même peu de temps, tant mieux, mais leur période d'efficacité si courte me semble suspecte (au regard des autres vaccins) et l'obligation de renouveler ce "traitement" me semble un heureux hasard quand on sait les enjeux financiers de cette industrie.


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (…)ainsi qu'*aux personnes qui travaillent ou vivent au contact de personnes fragiles.*


Ce qui est (apparemment) totalement inutile puisque la vaccination ne réduit pas le taux de propagation.








						Transmission du Covid-19 : les autorités ont-elles menti sur l’efficacité du vaccin pour justifier les pass sanitaire et vaccinal ?
					

Indéterminés lors de la mise sur le marché des vaccins, les effet significatifs sur la transmission du virus ont été établis dans les mois suivants.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Ce qui est (apparemment) totalement inutile puisque la vaccination ne réduit pas le taux de propagation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non. 
Je vais juste citer une partie de la fin de l'article que tu cites toi-même dans dans ton post :



			
				Libération a dit:
			
		

> Les autorités ont fini par infléchir leur communication. Ainsi, Jean Castex déclarait début janvier sur BFM TV : «Avec le nouveau variant omicron, on peut effectivement, même en étant vacciné, contracter la maladie […] La vaccination diminue quand même les possibilités de l’avoir et de la transmettre. Mais le point central dans la lutte contre cette pandémie, c’est de savoir si vous pouvez avoir une forme grave de la maladie, d’abord pour vous, et ensuite pour notre système hospitalier qui est dans une situation extrêmement tendue, nos soignants qui sont fatigués.»




En gros, si la vaccination n'empêche pas la transmission, elle en limite quand même le risque. Le virus se transmet, mais moins que sans le vaccin.
Mais à la limite, ce point est secondaire, puisque même en cas de transmission, le vaccin diminue de façon significative la charge virale, et donc le risque de développer une forme grave.
Ce qui est vrai pour tous les variants, et aussi pour le vaccin à ARN desormais bivalent (celui que j'ai reçu en cinquième injection).
Mais tout ça est explicitement dit dans l'excellent article que tu cites. 
L'article en question explique d'ailleurs très bien qu'il faut sortir de deux écueils :

1) Non le vaccin n'empêche pas la transmission du virus. 

2) Ce qui ne veut nullement dire qu'il ne sert à rien.
Il diminue les risques de transmission.
Il empêche (presque totalement) de développer des formes graves.


Pour en revenir à nos moutons, soit la forte recommandation de se faire vacciner si l'on travaille ou si l'on vit au contact de personnes fragiles, je te renvoie à *ce post* dans lequel j'avais cité un article proposé par @Mobyduck.


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2022)

Je ne cherche pas la polémique, mais :


Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben non.
> Je vais juste citer une partie de la fin de l'article que tu cites toi-même dans dans ton post :
> 
> En gros, si la vaccination n'empêche pas la transmission, elle en limite quand même le risque. Le virus se transmet, mais moins que sans le vaccin.


Donc elle ne limite pas la transmission. Elle limite les cas graves, voire les élimines. On ne meurt plus du Covid.


> Mais à la limite, ce point est secondaire, puisque même en cas de transmission, le vaccin diminue de façon significative la charge virale, et donc le risque de développer une forme grave.


Ben nan, ce n'est pas secondaire. C'est ce point qui a fait renvoyer du personnel soignant qui ne voulait pas du vaccin. C'est aussi ce "mensonge" qui a forcé la main à la vaccination...


> Ce qui est vrai pour tous les variants, et aussi pour le vaccin à ARN desormais bivalent (celui que j'ai reçu en cinquième injection).
> Mais tout ça est explicitement dit dans l'excellent article que tu cites.
> L'article en question explique d'ailleurs très bien qu'il faut sortir de deux écueils :
> 
> 1) Non le vaccin n'empêche pas la transmission du virus.


Voir mon commentaire au dessus au sujet des soignants


> 2) Ce qui ne veut nullement dire qu'il ne sert à rien.


Je n'ai pas dit cela


> Il diminue les risques de transmission.


Je ne suis toujours pas d'accord avec cette affirmation non prouvée


> Il empêche (presque totalement) de développer des formes graves.


Je plussoie


> Pour en revenir à nos moutons, soit la forte recommandation de se faire vacciner si l'on travaille ou si l'on vit au contact de personnes fragiles, je te renvoie à *ce post* dans lequel j'avais cité un article proposé par @Mobyduck.


Ton lien ne renvoie pas à grand chose. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'article que tu ci-cites.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2022)

[Hors Sujet/ON]



daffyb a dit:


> ... que tu ci-cites.


C'est une faute de frappe ou c'est intentionnel "ci-cites" ?
Ça me plait beaucoup.
Je ne manquerai pas de l'employer à mon tour.

[Hors Sujet/OFF]


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Ton lien ne renvoie pas à grand chose. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'article que tu ci-cites.


Sans doute celui-ci.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sans doute celui-ci.



Exactement. 

C'est dans cet article que l'on trouve ce passage :

*La quatrième dose est aussi recommandée pour les personnes dans l’entourage de personnes vulnérables.

Comme expliqué précédemment, l’idée est ici de fermer « la fenêtre » de risque en étant au-delà des 80 % de protection.*

Aujourd'hui, remplacer quatrième dose par cinquième dose, évidemment.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Je ne cherche pas la polémique, mais :
> 
> Donc elle ne limite pas la transmission. Elle limite les cas graves, voire les élimines. On ne meurt plus du Covid.[/b]


Pour les personnes vaccinées, on ne meurt plus de la COVID-19. 
Les personnes non vaccinées continuent de mourir de la COVID-19,  et de mettre en danger d autres personnes.
Selon France-Info se référant aux chiffres de Santé Publique France, *en France, une personne meurt de la COVID-19 toutes les 27 minutes.*




daffyb a dit:


> Ben nan, ce n'est pas secondaire. C'est ce point qui a fait renvoyer du personnel soignant qui ne voulait pas du vaccin. C'est aussi ce "mensonge" qui a forcé la main à la vaccination...
> 
> Voir mon commentaire au dessus au sujet des soignants



Non seulement le vaccin protège contre les formes graves, mais il limite les risques de contamination, même si il ne les supprime pas :









						Covid-19 : les prémices d’une 9e vague se font ressentir
					

Les cas de contamination au Covid-19 sont, une nouvelle fois, à la hausse et le port du masque est toujours préconisé dans les lieux clos et les transports.




					amp.lepoint.fr
				




Il est donc parfaitement normal que les personnels soignants ayant refusé le vaccin aient été écartés de tout lieu où ils pouvaient être en contact avec les patients.
Y-compris en étant complètement privés de leur travail.
Les personnels soignants sont là pour sauver des vies et non pas pour en supprimer, ni même mettre en danger des patients.




daffyb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit cela



D'accord.




daffyb a dit:


> Je ne suis toujours pas d'accord avec cette affirmation non prouvée



Très largement prouvée. Il y a consensus sur ce point depuis longtemps.
Je te renvoie à l'article du Point que je citais plus haut, où l"on trouve ce passage :

_*L'épidémiologiste se veut toutefois rassurant puisqu'il assure que la vaccination continue de protéger des formes graves de la maladie. Il recommande néanmoins à « tous ceux (enfants inclus) qui ont reçu leur précédente dose il y a plus de 6 mois » de demander une dose de rappel, et ce, « quel que soit l'historique de Covid-19, pour diminuer les transmissions, les formes graves, les hospitalisations, les Covid longs et les décès ».*_




[QUOTE="daffyb a dit:


> Je plussoie



D'accord.




daffyb a dit:


> Ton lien ne renvoie pas à grand chose. Je n'ai pas trouvé l'article que tu ci-cites.



@Mobyduck a eu ma gentillesse de nous redonner son lien plus haut.


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2022)

Au fait, pour info, je suis vacciné 3 fois et ai eu le covid 2 fois (après ma troisième dose). Je me considère comme avoir reçu 5 doses.

Pour conclure, je cite la fin de l'article du point


> (...) ce que conclut le Conseil scientifique dans son dernier avis de juillet dernier, il est probable que le Covid devienne une maladie saisonnière, avec des poussées épidémiques, comme le rhume et l'angine.


Rhume et angine qui ne conduisent pas à la vaccination de toute une population, de la mise à pied de personnel soignant, de la mise en quarantaine à la moindre toux…

1 mort toutes les 27 minutes, ça ne "fait que" 53 morts par jour. En 2018 (et même avant) il y avait plus de 1600 morts (toutes causes confondues) par jour ! 53, c'est l'épaisseur du trait ! ON NE MEURT PLUS DU COVID point.



> Évolution du nombre de décès depuis le 1er janvier 2022 − Nombre de décès quotidiens | Insee
> 
> 
> Tableaux, cartes, graphiques et commentaires
> ...


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> [Hors Sujet/ON]
> 
> 
> C'est une faute de frappe ou c'est intentionnel "ci-cites" ?
> ...


Volontaire


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Exactement.
> 
> C'est dans cet article que l'on trouve ce passage :
> 
> ...


Soit. L'extrait complet est celui-ci.


> T.C. : Qui est concerné aujourd’hui par cette quatrième dose, ou deuxième rappel ?
> 
> J.M. : Selon le nouvel avis de la HAS, elle est recommandée à partir de 60 ans et pour les personnes immunodéprimées. La recommandation couvre maintenant également les adolescents et adultes de moins de 60 ans avec facteur de risque pour une forme sévère (diabète, obésité…), y compris les femmes enceintes dès le premier trimestre de grossesse.
> 
> ...



Donc cela est basé sur l'avis de HAS. Un avis.
Ce qu'on n'a pas, c'est une vraie étude quant au lien entre vaccination et transmission, sauf si tu en as une à me fournir.


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Au fait, pour info, je suis vacciné 3 fois et ai eu le covid 2 fois (après ma troisième dose). Je me considère comme avoir reçu 5 doses.


Idem ... La dernière fois, je n'ai eu aucun symptôme, mais mon épouse étant positive et comme je lui fais toujours plein de bisous, nous avons tous les deux reporté notre piqure de rappel. Ce genre de situation explique peut-être aussi la chute des vaccinations.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Soit. L'extrait complet est celui-ci.
> 
> 
> Donc cela est basé sur l'avis de HAS. Un avis.
> Ce qu'on n'a pas, c'est une vraie étude quant au lien entre vaccination et transmission, sauf si tu en as une à me fournir.




Je suis plus occupé que d'habitude cette semaine, ce pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu plus tôt. 

Des études, il y en a beaucoup.
Les articles les plus détaillées sont très majoritairement en anglais. 
Ils sont souvent longs, et pas forcément évidents à comprendre du fait de la grande quantité d'abbréviations utilisées. En principe, chaque abréviation est expliquée avant d'être réutilisée dans l'article, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas toujours le cas.

Voici l'un de ces articles, excellent, qui te cite des études sur l'efficacité des vaccins anti-COVID-19, en abordant entre autres choses la question de la contagiosité des personnes pleinement vaccinées et infectées.
Les références se situent en bas de page :









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				





Selon l'institut Pasteur, "Une personne non vaccinée a 12 fois plus de risque de transmettre le SARS-CoV-2 qu’une personne vaccinée" :






						COVID-19 : mise au point - Médecine d'urgence - Urgences médicales
					

Avertissements Cet article est mis à jour régulièrement, sur la base des connaissances disponibles à la date de publication, lesquelles peuvent - Aujourd'hui sur Urgences Online : retrouvez les actualités médicales, les analyses des publications de recherche médicale, la formation médicale...




					urgences-serveur.fr
				





Ce qui relativise ce que tu disais, *ici*, en disant que le fait de se faire vacciner pour protéger des personnes vulnérables que l'on côtoie ou que l'on approche ne servait "(apparemment) à rien".  


Mais je ne suis pas certain du tout que la seule question de la contagiosité soit meilleur angle pour aborder la question de la protection conférée par le vaccin, non seulement à la personne vaccinée, mais aussi à des personnes vulnérables avec lesquelles la personne vaccinée pourrait être en contact (cadre familial, professionnel, ou autre).
Je pense que la meilleure approche est celle de la charge virale.


Petit article suisse (en français) sur la charge virale :



			COVID-19: la vaccination diminue fortement la charge virale - Communiqués de presse - UNIGE
		



Pour finir, *les recommandations de l'OMS*.
( Voir surtout "Quels sont les avantages à se faire vacciner contre la COVID-19 ?").


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour finir, *les recommandations de l'OMS*.
> ( Voir surtout "Quels sont les avantages à se faire vacciner contre la COVID-19 ?").


Pour ce qui est de l'OMS : *D'importantes dirigeantes de l'OMS, dont Agnès Buzyn, quittent l'organisation*


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis plus occupé que d'habitude cette semaine, ce pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu plus tôt.
> 
> Des études, il y en a beaucoup.
> Les articles les plus détaillées sont très majoritairement en anglais.
> ...


Merci pour ces sources. il va me falloir un peu de temps pour lire tout ça  
pour ajouter une couche et vraiment indiquer que je ne suis pas antivax ou "complotiste"  hier j'ai pris ma dose vaccin anti grippe saisonnière


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Novembre 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Merci pour ces sources. il va me falloir un peu de temps pour lire tout ça
> pour ajouter une couche et vraiment indiquer que je ne suis pas antivax ou "complotiste"  hier j'ai pris ma dose vaccin anti grippe saisonnière




Je n'ai jamais dit ni pensé que tu étais antivax.


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit ni pensé que tu étais antivax.


toutafé, mais je ne voudrais pas être faussement catégorisé


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2022)

Article intéressant et très accessible sur la neuvième vague : 









						Contagiosité, dangerosité: ce que l'on sait du sous-variant BQ.1.1. derrière la neuvième vague
					

Brigitte Autran, la présidente du Covars, a déclaré ce mercredi matin sur BFMTV que le début de nouvelle vague du Covid-19 était "porté" par le sous-variant BQ.1.1, bientôt majoritaire en France.




					www.bfmtv.com
				





Et bon résumé sur la 5ème injection (vaccin à ARN Messager bivalent), et sur le public éligible :









						5ème dose de vaccin Covid : pour qui, à quoi ça correspond ?
					

Un troisième rappel de vaccin contre le Covid-19, correspondant à une cinquième dose, est recommandé pour les plus à risque face à la circulation de l'épidémie en France.




					sante.journaldesfemmes.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Article intéressant et très accessible sur la neuvième vague :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas trop bien compris pourquoi un 3ème rappel était synonyme de 5ème dose.
Pour moi, le 1er rappel est la deuxième dose d'où... vous m'avez compris.
Je vous l'accorde, mon questionnement n'est pas primordial.

J'ai moins de 60 ans, peut-être que la question ne se pose pas, mais si l'on veut bien admettre que j'ai eu le covid 1 fois, j'ai été vacciné 3 fois et il y a une suspicion de 2ème covid, j'en suis où ?
C'est pas temps que je tienne à me faire vacciner, mais mes parents ne sont plus très jeunes.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop bien compris pourquoi un 3ème rappel était synonyme de 5ème dose.
> Pour moi, le 1er rappel est la deuxième dose d'où... vous m'avez compris.
> Je vous l'accorde, mon questionnement n'est pas primordial.



Je ne comprends rien à ces histoires de "rappel", de dose "boost", etc...
Et je ne cherche pas à comprendre dans le détail. 

Pour faire court : aucun intérêt. 

Ces vaccins à ARN Messager sont excellents sur bien des points, mais la durée de l'immunité n'est pas terrible.
Donc, pour faire passer la pilule, les autorités en charge de la politique sanitaire préfère dire "tappel" plutôt que "deuxième dose" ou "deuxième injection". 
Mais comme ça ne suffit encore pas.
Donc, deuxième rappel, troisième rappel, etc...


Moi, je parle en injections. 
J'ai reçu cinq injections. 
Fin octobre, c'était ma cinquième injection et c'était la version Pfizer BioNTech du vaccin à ARN Messager bivalent. 





lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai moins de 60 ans, peut-être que la question ne se pose pas, mais si l'on veut bien admettre que j'ai eu le covid 1 fois, j'ai été vacciné 3 fois et il y a une suspicion de 2ème covid, j'en suis où ?
> C'est pas temps que je tienne à me faire vacciner, mais mes parents ne sont plus très jeunes.




Déjà, s'il y a suspicion d'une nouvelle infection, il faut que tu consultes et que tu te fasses tester. 
Dans l'hypothèse où tu serais négatif et où ta dernière injection ou ta dernière infection remonterait à plus de quatre mois, tu devrais être éligible pour un vaccin bivalent. 

Avant toute chose, consulte un médecin. 
Si je comprends bien, tu vois assez souvent tes parents âgés et fragiles, et ce sera peut-être encore plus le cas pour Noël et/ou le jour de l'an.
Ce sera aussi à préciser à ton médecin. 
Ton médecin appréciera la situation dans sa globalité pour te conseiller au mieux.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi j'ai eu trois doses. Avec à chaque fois des effets secondaires conséquents. fatigue, nausée, sentiment de se "trainer" pendant une semaine. la dernière à été la pire. Je ne pense pas que j'en fasse une quatrième.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai eu trois doses. Avec à chaque fois des effets secondaires conséquents. fatigue, nausée, sentiment de se "trainer" pendant une semaine. la dernière à été la pire. Je ne pense pas que j'en fasse une quatrième.




J'ai reçu cinq injections de vaccin anti-COVID-19 à ARN Messager.

(Selon les cas, Moderna ou Pfizer BioNTech)

Une seule fois, j'ai eu un effet secondaire indésirables : de la fièvre, dans les 39.
Rien d'autre.
 Moins de 24 heures plus tard, c'était terminé. 

Fin octobre, ma cinquième injection, le même jour que mon vaccin anti-grippal (une minute d'écart entre le deux, maximum).
Le vaccin anti-COVID-19, arnM, bivalent, s'est révélé totalement indolore (encore plus que le vaccin anti-grippal).
Comme dans la plupart des cas, aucun effet secondaire à signaler pour aucun des deux vaccins. 

Je ne sais plus si j'en avais déjà parlé, mais si vous le pouvez faites comme moi : cinquième anti-COVID-19 avec le vaccin arnM bivalent ET vaccin anti-grippal durant la même consultation. 
Gain de temps appréciable.

Sauf pour ceux qui ont déjà reçu l'un ou l'autre de ces deux vaccins, ou les deux, évidemment.


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2022)

Perso, j'ai fait la 4ème injection.
Début décembre 1 an après la 3ème.

Comme les précédentes (toutes Pfizer), rien de particulier à signaler, sauf une petite douleur au bras pendant 1 jour ou 2. Pas de fièvre, d'état nauséeux ou autre inconvénient.

Je bosse dans un milieu très, très à risque avec des contacts nombreux très rapprochés physiquement et sans masque. Ca tombe comme des mouches autour, mais pour l'instant ma protection tient le choc…


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Décembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, j'ai fait la 4ème injection.
> Début décembre 1 an après la 3ème.
> 
> Comme les précédentes (toutes Pfizer), rien de particulier à signaler, sauf une petite douleur au bras pendant 1 jour ou 2. Pas de fièvre, d'état nauséeux ou autre inconvénient.
> ...




Si tout se passe bien pour toi, tant mieux. 
Mais un an entre deux injections c'est beaucoup trop.
C'est six mois le maximum entre deux injections. Au bout de huit mois, l'effet du vaccin est négligeable. 
Pour les personnes fragiles, c'est une injection tous les 4 mois.

Mais une chose m'echappe complètement dans ton post...
Pourquoi tous ces contacts rapprochés et sans masque si tu dis toi-même que "tu bosses dans un milieu très, très à risque" ?...

Quelque chose doit m'échapper...


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tout se passe bien pour toi, tant mieux.
> Mais un an entre deux injections c'est beaucoup trop.
> C'est six mois le maximum entre deux injections. Au bout de huit mois, l'effet du vaccin est négligeable.
> Pour les personnes fragiles, c'est une injection tous les 4 mois.
> ...


Rien ne t'échappe, c'est juste qu'il n'y a plus d'obligations sanitaire et que je ne mets plus de masque puisque ce n'est plus obligatoire.
Lunettes, dedans, dehors, buée, ça me saoule…


----------

